#ubuntu-de 2011-05-02
<Fussel> moin leutz
<Fussel> ich hab den fehler gemacht compiz zu instalieren und bei Erscheinungsbild, die Effekte auf "Normal" zu stellen. Böse Falle bei nem gma500. Es geht kein Terminal mehr, keine wiederherstellung. Da hab ich mir gedacht, ich kann das rückgängig machen wenn ich da rein-chroote… aber da steht die einstellung schon auf "keine"
<Fussel> wie stell ich das wieder zurück? ubuntu 10.04
<Fussel> ok das hab ich nu verstanden, dass ich da nur das dateisysthem dann hab, und nich x vom instalierten systhem, mal in der xorg auf vesa umgestellt… *auf den reboot wart*
<Fussel> so, das ging auch ned, nu bin ich aufgeschmissen
<sandobal> hallo kann bei namoroka kein flashplugin installieren. About plugins kommt dass er keine hat, hilfe
<sash_> Was ist namoroka?
<sandobal> firefox 3.6
<sash_> Welche Ubuntu-Version nutzt du?
<sandobal> 8.04
<sash_> flashplugin-nonfree hast du installiert?
<sash_> Aus den multiverse-Repositories?
<sandobal> nein das adobe-flashplugin mit flash 10
<sandobal> über dpkg
<sash_> flashplugin-nonfree ist doch auch 10
<sandobal> ja soll ich es damit versuchen?
<sash_> Wieso installierst du es nicht über die Paketverwaltung? Schmeiß das, was du grad installiert hast, nochmal runter, und probier das andere
<sash_> Ja, ist zwar eigentlich das gleiche, aber schaden kanns nicht
<sandobal> ja läuft jetzt, danke für die Hilfe
<sash_> Bitte :)
<ichbinder> Hallo. Wenn Skype von einer Verlinkung aus gestartet wird, also als Application und nich als Application in Terminal, stürzt es nach wenigen Sekunden ab. Startet man es aus einem Terminal heraus, funktioniert es einwandfrei...?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich habe gehört, dass Gnome 3 Unity zerschießt und wollte wissen, ob das auch für die Classic-Umgebung gilt. Was ich meine, kann ich die Classic-Umgebung (inklusive Compiz) weiterhin nutzen, nachdem ich Gnome3 installiert habe?
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: stimmt. ausser gnome3 funktioniert dann nichts gnome-basiertes mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: ergo: nein, kannst du gnome "classic" dann auch nicht mehr nutzen. das gnome3-ppa ist schon deutlich unterstrichen für leute die wissen was sie tun und _nicht_ für endanwender im moment.
<ichbinder> keiner eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<Mrokii> LetoThe2nd: Okay, danke :/
<Mrokii> Noch 'ne Frage: Wenn ich ein Gnome-Terminal öffne, funktioniert der Scrollbalken wie gewohnt. Wenn ich aber GNU-Screen benutze, nimmt der Scrollbalken immer die ganze Höhe des Fensters ein und ich kann auch nicht mehr mit dem Mausrad scrollen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> Mrokii: nein. wenn du in screen scrollen willst, musst du die screen-eigenen funktionen benutzen.
<Mrokii> okay, danke.
<oetzi> guten morgen
<oetzi> hab  seit gestern probleme mit gdm, Zunächst hab ich gedacht meine tastatur hat aufgegeben, aber dann habe ich gemerkt das wenn ich die einzelnen Tasten ein paar sekunden gedrückt halte gehts wieder
<oetzi> irgendwer ne idee wo diese anschlagsverzögerung herkommt
<oetzi> bin ich erstmal eingeloggt geht alles wieder normal
<dadrc> So, neu aufsetzen für 11.04. ~ als eigene Partition (und natürlich Backup), Liste von meinen paar PPAs, angepasste udev-Regeln, Xsession-Änderungen... hab ich was vergessen? =)
<koegs> "nachdenken ob ein upgrade auf natty sinnvoll ist" nicht vergessen
<dadrc> he, ja. Muss sein, brauch den neuen X-Server, der 1.9er hat 'nen widerlichen Bug bei mir, der 1.10 von Natty nicht.
<dadrc> Sonst nichts? Gut, dann bin ich mal formatieren.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: im allgemeinen sagte man einfach einmal /home und einmal /etc wegsichern.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: weil irgendwas in /etc vergisst man gern.
<dadrc> Da ist so viel Geraffel von irgendwelchen Programmen drin, die ich irgendwann mal installiert hatte. Daher wollte ich Pauschalbackups vermeiden
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: sagte ich irgendwo "/etc zurückkopieren"?
<dadrc> Nö, ist mir dann auch gerade aufgefallen :)
<LetoThe2nd> siehste.
<dadrc> Na denn, Backup aktualisieren und go. Danke :)
<elmargol> Ich habe eine typo3 installation mit mysql und apache. meine InnoDB datei wird nun doch etwas groß. Kann man die größe irgenwie sinnvoll limitieren? google meint am besten die komplette datenbank von zeit zu zeit neu anlegen damit die datei nicht zu groß wird. ist aber nicht besonders produktiv auf dauer oder?
<elmargol> ca. 25MB tabellen und 780MB ibdata1
<koegs> kann man die nicht irgendwie scrubben und warum reisst der sich überhaupt soviel platz? O.o
<elmargol> naja die datenbank habe ich 2005 angelegt und läuft und läuft halt
<elmargol> die datei kann scheinbar nie kleiner werden. auch wenn sie nur halb voll ist
<LetoThe2nd> die meisten dbms habe irgendne möglichkeit, ihre files zu deflaten. musst halt schauen, wie das deins macht.
<ubuntusowas> hallo ich habe folgendes problem , ich versuche ide umask in der samba conf zu verändern so das alle dateien auf rwrwrw nur weiss ich nicht genau welche ich hab schon gegooglet doch die vorschläge haben nich gefunst
<ubuntusowas> sory morgentliche schreibfehler :-)
<elmargol> LetoThe2nd: dbms?
<elmargol> ah Datenbankmanagementsystem
<natty-argh> hi
<Hades1> hallo allen. ich versuche gerade einen sound über hdmi auf meinem tv zu bekommen. doch egal welche hardware ich ansteuere in/etc/pulse/default.pa, es kommt einfach kein ton. kann mir jmd helfen?
<rabby> hi
<rabby> warum wurde gnome-panel beim upgrade ersetzt und wie bekomme ich es wieder zurück?
<rabby> leider befindet sich das neue panel (name unbekannt!?) oberhalb von gnome-panel und lässt sich nicht verschieben
<k1l> nutze lucid und habe einen dell vostro mit nem intel t7500. seit ein paar tagen taktet er nicht mehr hoch und bleibt auf den 800mhz. "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq: 800000" kann den wert aber auch nicht ändern.
<k1l> rabby: meinst du vlt unity? dann stell mal beim gdm login screen unten auf gnome2
<k1l> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: 2201000" besagt ja aber, dass er 2,2ghz kann und auch richtig erkannt wird. 
<rabby> k1l: danke, ich probiers gleich mal
<rabby> k1l: jetzt ist das wieder übersichtlich und weniger mac-like :-)
<Fussel_> hi
<Fussel_> ich hab mir mit compiz die grafische oberflächer zerhauen (Erscheinungsbild Effekte auf Normal gestellt), terminal geht nimmi sowie die wiederherstellungskonsole, nu hab ich gechrootet… wie schalt ich da compiz wieder ab? ubuntu 10.04
<Fussel_> ah gma500 grafik *grin*
<ubuntu> hallo. habe nun schon 2 mal ubuntu auf die festplatte installiert, jedoch startet immer nur windows....
<xharx> hallo ubuntu, kriegst du denn gar keinen anderen, das heißt neuen startbildschirm?
<ubuntu> hallo xharx - nein, ich bekomme keinen anderen bildschirm - bei der installation gab es jedoch keine fehlermeldungen
<xharx> wolltest du ubuntu neben windows installieren?
<deem> ubuntu: mit einer livecd starten und dann den grub reparieren
<ubuntu> jap, windows 7 ist schon drauf und ubuntu sollte nebendran laufen
<deem> ,grub2? ubuntu 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<deem> da steht alles was du brauchst :D
<ubuntu> mit der livecd bin ich grad drin ;-)
<ubuntu> oha, auf der wiki seite gibts ja unzählige möglichkeiten... na ob ich da die richtige finde ^^
<xharx> ubuntu, finde es seltsam, dass es bei dir nicht bei der installation geklappt hat, 
<xharx> und das gleich zweimal...
<xharx> hast du mehr als eine platte im system?
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet da ehrlich gesagt irgendein bisher verschwiegenes detail. eine zweite festplatte, usb-target oder sonstwas. <stimme aus de3m off wieder weg>
<xharx> möglicherweise hast du auf eine platte installiert, die nicht bootet
<ubuntu> xharx: ich hab eine platte drin mit 2 partitionen - der partitionsmanager hat aber auch meinen sd slot als laufwerk identifiziert
<xharx> also beim booten das korrekte bootmedium auswählen?
<xharx> select boot device oder so
<ubuntu> die 2. partition hab ich platt gemacht, als erweiterte angelegt und dann /home /swap und / angelegt
<xharx> du hast nur eine platte? ich meine hardware...
<ubuntu> xharz: jap, nur eine platte
<xharx> kenne mich nicht richtig aus mit w7...
<ubuntu> xharx: ich fands auch komisch das mir am anfang nur die auswahl blieb "platte löschen und neu installieren" obwohl ich die 2. partiton freigemacht hatte. erst als ich der 2. partition ne linuxform gegeben hab kam dann "nebendran installieren"
<xharx> versuch mal, grub neu zu installieren...
<ubuntu> auf welcher partition? da wo windows ist oder da wo ubuntu ist (das muss ich doch scheinbar auswählen)
<xharx> findest du bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<xharx> grub muss dann auf die korrekte platte, nicht die partition
<xharx> du musst nach "reparatur mittels desktop-cd" vorgehen
<ubuntu> ich häng schon bei "analysieren der boot / root partition"
<deem> ubuntu: grub installiert man in den mbr. nicht in eine partition. wenn du in eine partitoion installierst ist es kein wunder, dass immer windows bootet
<ubuntu> das sagt mir fdisk:
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x50a5b170
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Fuchs> ,paste? ubuntu 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1               1        1306    10485760   27  Unknown
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2   *        1306       20110   151041024    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3           20110       38451   147323905    5  Extended
<deem> <_<
<tatzenblogde> -,-
<xharx> *_*
<guenther> exit
<guenther> sry
<ScuM666_> banshee stürzt bei mir ab ... das ist nicht mehr feierlich
<ScuM666_> heute schon das vierte mal
<deem> ,wf? ScuM666_ 
<shetlandpony> ScuM666_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ScuM666_> Was: banshee 2.0, wann/welche Ereignisse: stürzt kommentarlos auf einmal ab Version: Ubuntu: 11.0 banshee 2.0
<ScuM666_> ubuntu 11.04
<deem> ScuM666_: starte banshee mal testweise aus der konsole heraus und achte auf fehlermeldungen
<ScuM666_> ok
<kevin__> Hallo, habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 11.04 und dem Wlan.
<kevin__> Nach jedem Start bekomme ich keine Verbindung und die router werden auch nicht angezeigt die zu finden waeren.
<kevin__> Nach jedem Start ist Funknetzwerk deaktiviert(warum?). Wenn ich aktiviere passiert einfach nichts erst wenn ich mehrmals dieses hier ausführe:sudo rfkill unblock all
<kevin__> Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, danke schon mal.
<Fuchs> kevin__: ggf. komische hardware, die einen killswitch sieht wo einer ist
<deem> kevin__: versuch mal im bios dein wlan beim start zu aktivieren
<Fuchs> kevin__: Du kannst als workaround den Befehl in die rc.local schreiben, und das Problem auf launchpad.net melden, damit es sauber behoben wird. 
<Fuchs> Bitte da aneben, welche hardware das genau ist
<kevin__> achso
<kevin__> muss zu dem anmerken, das es manchmal geht und die verbindung hergestellt wird nur in den meisten faellen nicht
<kevin__> danke :)
<Fuchs> fuer die rc.local siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,autostart? kevin__ 
<shetlandpony> kevin__, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<kevin__> danke
<kevin__> waere noch die frage wie ich einen sudo befehl in die autostart schreibe?
<Fuchs> nicht noetig
<Fuchs> rc.local wird mit rootrechten ausgefuehrt
<Fuchs> fuer einen Autostart von KDE / Gnome oder so:  Du kannst in der sudoers NOPASSWD setzen fuer den Befehl, dann geht es
<kevin__> ok danke euch
<Fuchs> ,sudoers? kevin__ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber sudoers
<Fuchs> dann halt so: 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? kevin__ 
<shetlandpony> kevin__: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kevin__> danke :)
<kevin__> mal testen
<ring0> ich würde mit einem hp drucker, der auch wunderbar durch hplip unterstützt wird, zum scannen per hp device-manager gerne simple-scan statt xsane nutzen. in den optionen kann man die zeile für das scanprogramm anpassen: reicht von '/usr/bin/xsane -V %SANE_URI%' abändern in '/usr/bin/simple-scan %SANE_URI%' aus? brauche ich den %SANE_URI zusatz?
<Fuchs> ring0: das kommt darauf an was simple-scan fuer Optionen erwartet
<Fuchs> ring0: simple-scan --help. Bei skanlite, das ich nutzte, musste man zusaetzliche Parameter setzen
<ring0> Fuchs, danke. simple-scan verlangt scheinbar keinerlei optionen, wenn ich nichts überlesen habe: http://pastebin.com/8Ufe7ntz 
<ring0> Fuchs, allerdings könnte ich das device angeben, wäre dann %SANE_URI% richtig?
<Fuchs> ring0: nun, es will das device
<Fuchs> hoffentlich, ja
<ring0> :)
<ring0> Fuchs, er scannt, wenn auch nicht vom adf. scheint alles in ordnung zu sein mit der zeile
<Fuchs> gut
<Lufti_oO> Guten Tag ;)
<Lufti_oO> Seit Ubuntu 10.10 stürzt mein PC mit schwarzem Bildschirm nach ein paar Sekunden oder einem erfolgreichem Login in meine Gnome Oberfläche ab, wenn ich einen Treiber neuer als nvidia-glx-173 für meine Geforce M9600GT benutze. Bei 11.04 besteht das selbe Problem.
<Lufti_oO> Damals bei 9.04 lief alles korrekt. Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen kurz 9.04 auf meinem PC installiert und hatte da auch mit dem neuesten Treiber keine Probleme!
<Fuchs> Lufti_oO: kannst Du einen sshd laufen lassen und von einem anderen Rechner drauf gehen? 
<Lufti_oO> Getestet habe ich alle freigegebenen Treiber aus den Ubuntu-Quellen, sowie ein paar alte und den neuesten Treiber von Nvidia als setup
<Fuchs> Lufti_oO: wenn ja: waere toll, wenn Du einen nvidia bug report erstellen koenntest
<Lufti_oO> Fuchs, nein, das geht leider nicht. Der PC reagiert auf nichts mehr. Nichteinmal Numlock oder Capslock will er umschalten
<Lufti_oO> Sonst konnte ich mit ALT + PRINT + B das System neustarten. Das funktioniert hier aber auch nicht
<Fuchs> das sieht uebel aus
<Fuchs> dann trotzdem mal einen nvidia bug report, nach dem reboot, in der Hoffnung, dass in den alten Logs noch etwas steht
<Lufti_oO> Habe im Windows (dort habe ich auch mit Spielen keine Probleme) diverse Video-Ram-Checks, die ich im Netz gefunden habe drüber laufen lassen und keine Probleme gefunden. Auch der Hauptspeicher scheint nichts zu haben.
<Lufti_oO> Solch einen Bug-Report habe ich schon vor zwei Monaten bei 10.10 und nun hier bei 11.04 gemacht.
<Fuchs> darf ich den mal sehen? 
<Fuchs> wobei ich gerade in einer Vorlesung bin, ist nur Pause ...
<Lufti_oO> ;)
<Fuchs> pack ihn bitte in das ubuntuusers.de Forum, X11 (Graphische Oberflaeche) Unterforum
<Fuchs> dann schaue ich es mir an sobald ich Zeit habe
<Fuchs> da ich aber mein netzteil zu Hause gelassen habe: ggf. nicht mehr heute :( 
<Lufti_oO> ok, werde ich machen. Dankeschön!
<Fuchs> und vielleicht zeitgleich noch auf nvnews.net
<Fuchs> weil da nvidia Entwickler mitlesen und -schreiben
<Lufti_oO> ahh, fein! :D
<Lufti_oO> ok, .. erstmal wieder ins Linux zurück ... tschö ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> salve
<ScuM666_> so kann jetzt mit nem Banshee Absturz-Meldung dienen: http://pastebin.com/02BdZHyY
<ScuM666_> deem: und shetlandpony: müssten noch wissen worum es geht
<ppq> ,bot? ScuM666_
<shetlandpony> ScuM666_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ScuM666_> chso 
<ScuM666_> es ging dadrum das Banshee 2.0 bei mir ubuntu 11.04 laufend abstürzt
<ScuM666_> ich banshee von der Konsole aus gestartet habe und bis eben auf den Absturz gewartet hab
<ScuM666_> der kam und den Abschnitt der für mich nach warn und error aussah hab ich bei pastebin.com gepostet
<ScuM666_> ich hab ne relativ große Musiksammlung >400Gb die er neben dem Abspielen mit Cover-Ansichten befüllt
<ppq> ScuM666_: deaktivier mal alle plugins, die was mit der datenbank der lieder in deiner "medienbibliothek" (oder wie auch immer das in banshee heißt) zu tun haben könnten und probiers nochmal
<ScuM666_> er spielt ne Weile und auf einmal ist Ruhe und Banshee ist abgestürzt
<ScuM666_> ok
<ppq> ScuM666_: oder gleich alle plugins mal deaktivieren :)
<pacy_> servus
<pacy_> ich hab mir gerade auf meinem lap den propriätären nvdia treiber für meine geforce 4 installiert und jetzt bekomm ich kein grafisches system mehr zum laufen ...wie geh ich da jetz am besten vor
<Fuchs> pacy_: wie genau hast Du ihn denn installiert? 
<Fuchs> Weil eine Geforce 4 ist etwas aelter, da muss man den richtigen nehmen
<pacy_> Fuchs: leider über die "additional driver"-schnittstelle .. ich hätte den mal lieber selber aus den quellen installieren sollen
<Fuchs> pacy_: aber als Schnellloesung kannst Du in einem VT  (CTRL+ALT+F1), in dem rescue mode (am Anfang shift halten, auswaehlen) oder ab einem Livesystem die /etc/X11/xorg.conf entfernen, dann wird wieder der Alternativtreiber (nv, nouveau oder vesa) genommen
<Fuchs> nein, bloss nicht
<Fuchs> damit macht man dann wirklich Dinge kaputt
<Fuchs> boote das System. wechsle mit CTRL+ALT+F1 auf ein VT, logg Dich ein, erstelle mit  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  einen bug report und entferne dann mit sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  die xorg.conf 
<Fuchs> dann rebooten, und uns den generierten Bug report geben
<pacy_> ja super wenn die Xorg.conf einfach neue geschreiben wir hab ich ja garkein so großés prob wie ich dachte :)
<Fuchs> ich bin bis dahin wohl weg, aber Du kannst es sonst auch im forum.ubuntuusers.de  in "graphische Oberflaeche" reinpacken (mit bugreport), dann schaue ich es mir morgen an
<Fuchs> erstell aber bitte vorher den bug report
<pacy_> allrigt ... hab recht vielen dank
<Fuchs> dann kann man analysieren was schief gelaufen ist
<pacy_> ok
<pacy_> ok hat alles geklappt
<gzor> weiß jemand was man machen kann wenn ein Kernel modul nicht geladen werden kann?
<gzor> (es ist das Kernel-modul des nvidia-Grafikkarten treibers)
<gzor> es kommt die Fehlermeldung not found ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/602270/ ) )
<gzor> ein reinstall des Treibers brachte keine abhilfe
<ppq> gzor: wie hast du den treiber installeirt?
<gzor> per apt-get
<ppq> gzor: was sagt 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current'? in einem pastebin bitte, bspw. pastebin.com
<NTQ> hi. wie finde ich heraus in welcher shell ich mich befinde? also bash, tcsh oder csh
<ppq> NTQ: in der bash kann man "help" eingeben, oben steht dann dass es bash ist.. ka, ob das in jeder geht
<NTQ> ppq: ahja, ok, danke
<gzor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602275/
<ppq> gzor: "No original module exists within this kernel" war also noch nicht installiert.. starte mal den rechner neu und guck obs geladen wird
<gzor> ok .. brb
<SheepInPanic> NTQ: echo $0
<LetoThe2nd> SheepInPanic: bringt vermutlich nicht viel wenn /bin/sh ein symlink ist ;-)
<SheepInPanic> Oh! :D 
<gzor> ppq: funktioniert nicht.
<gzor> (ich bekomme nur eine tty)
<ppq> gzor: hast du für den 2.6.38er auch die header installiert? linux-headers-generic bzw. linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<gzor> manuell nicht...
<gzor> linux-headers-generic ist laut apt schon installiert
<user82> mein phyton2.6 is total im eimer..kann ich das irgnedwie neu installierne ohne alles automatisch zu deinstallieren(banshee compiz gnome will er alles rutnerwerfen) ?
<Oliver75> Guten Tag. Seit dem letzten Update heute Vormittag erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung erhalten. Ich verwende 9.10 mit VirtualBox 3.2. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? http://pastebin.com/uqvkh2Yq
<dframe> Oliver75 führe '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' als root aus. wie es in der Meldung steht dann wird deine virtuelle Maschine wieder laufen.
<ppq> Oliver75: ubuntu 9.10 wird nicht mehr unterstützt, bitte mach ein upgrade auf 10.04 oder installier eine unterstützte version neu. dein problem lässt sich lösen mit 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-3.2', vorausgesetzt das virtualbox paket heißt so
<ppq> dframe: das funktioniert leider nicht immer
<dframe> bei mir schon :-)
<Oliver75> ok, ich versuche es. Ich hatte schon so ein ungutes Gefühl das Update zu machen....., never change a running team....
<ppq> Oliver75: wenn man backups hat ist das alles keine große sache
<Oliver75> ich habe von der VM ein Backup Gott sei Dank gemacht.
<Oliver75> "Die Gruppe »vboxusers« existiert bereits als Systemgruppe. Programmende."
<Oliver75> ich hatte auf eine neuere Version von VB geupdatet. Aber die USB- Unterstüthung hat leider nicht funktioniert. Also habe ich einen Downgrade gemacht
<Oliver75> was bitte kann ich nun tun?
<ppq> Oliver75: bei älteren virtualbox versionen war das noch aufgeteilt: es gab eine opensource version ohne usb support und eine unfreie ("puel") mit usb support
<Oliver75> ja, habe gesehen, dass die das aufgeteilt haben. Das Problem vorhin war, dass der USB-Drucker in der virtuellen Maschine zwar sichtbar, aber nicht mehr funktioniert hat.
<Oliver75> deshalb der Downgrade....
<Oliver75> Was empfiehlst Du?
<ppq> Oliver75: unter virtualbox.org findest du ein repository für die paketverwaltung, das du hinzufügen kannst, dann kannst du entweder die puel version von dort installieren oder gleich virtualbox-4.0, da ist der usb support in ein addon ausgelagert (auch da manuell herunterzuladen)
<Oliver75> das hatte ich mit 4.2 gemacht. Gibt es da zu dem 4.0 einen für mich wesentlichen Unterschied?
<ppq> Oliver75: virtualbox 4.2 gibt's noch gar nicht ;)
<Oliver75> ;-)
<Oliver75> ähhhh ja, ich meine 4.02
<Oliver75> ...06
<ppq> vielleicht meinst du 4.0.2, das hat man ne zeit lang bekommen wenn man das paket virtualbox-4.0 installiert hat
<Oliver75> ich krieg es noch hin.. ;-)
<Oliver75> sollte ich also 4.06 draufspielen?
<ppq> installier einfach virtualbox-4.0, das ist dann version 4.0.6. den usb support hier laden --> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6avp6ok
<ppq> Oliver75: und wie gesagt, bitte so schnell es geht auf ubuntu 10.04 upgraden, sonst können ernsthafte sicherheitslücken zum vorschein kommen, gegen die es keine updates mehr gibt
<Oliver75> ......, hätte ich das Update der letzten Patches nicht gemacht, hätte ich das Problem nicht..... *frust*
<Oliver75> danke für die Links
<ElRubinho1> hallo, bräuchte mal hilfe beim einrichten einer usb webcam mit mikrofon, im internet ist nichts vernünftiges zu finden...
<ppq> ElRubinho1: so gehst du am besten vor: mit lsusb die usb id herausfinden und googeln
<ppq> ;)
<bullgard4> An alle! "Ubuntu-Classroom" hat begonnen! /j #ubuntu-classroom
<ElRubinho1> ok
<ElRubinho1> die info ist dürfig, dass es trust ist weiss ich doch
<ppq> ElRubinho1: die id ist das wichtige
<ppq> ElRubinho1: hat die form 0c45:624e
<Oliver75> hallo, ich habe das Update auf 4.0.6 gemacht. Auch die Erweiterung installiert. Leider erhalte ich immer noch diese Fehlermeldung. Was bitte kann ich nun tun?
<ElRubinho1> verstehe, nein ist 093a:2608
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei zwei Moitoren einen als Default (für das Unity Panel) ändern kann.
<ElRubinho1> habe einen treiber gefunden, weiss jetzt wie der heisst, spca5xx, mal sehen wie man da rankommt, der ist allerdings schon älter
<ppq> ElRubinho1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam#Kernelunterstuetzung
<ppq> ElRubinho1: der wurde offenbar schon lange rausgeschmissen
<ElRubinho1> hilfe - bin noch anfänger, habe die datei auf dem rechner ( gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz), wie kriege ich den treiber installiert
<ElRubinho1> ja ok ich glaube der von dir ist nicht so angestaubt ;)
<ppq> ElRubinho1: ohjemine, bitte bloß keine sachen von 2007 installieren
<ppq> und vor allem nicht per hand, wenn es alternativen gibt
<ElRubinho1> ja versuche jetzt den tip von dir!
<ElRubinho1> hm, hatte den treiber bevor ich hier gefragt habe schon mal woanders gefunden, mit dem gleichen ergebnis, der link bzw. ist tot
<ppq> ElRubinho1: welcher tipp? :D
<ElRubinho1> meinte den angegebenen link, aber wie gesagt die quelle vom treiber ist tot
<ppq> ElRubinho1: du kannst mal versuchen, v4l-dvb (das treiberpaket für videohardware) selbst zu kompilieren - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb#Manuell
<ElRubinho1> ok
<Aenar> hi, habe problem mit unity, leiste oben und links wird nicht angezeigt, login erfolgt direkt zu dieser oberfläche.
<ppq> ElRubinho1: wie man das ggf. wieder loswird, steht auch dort
<ppq> ElRubinho1: wichtig ist dabei, das verzeichnis nicht zu löschen
<ElRubinho1> ok, und was mache ich da genau überhaupt?
<ppq> ElRubinho1: du lädst die allerneusten quelltexte runter und kompilierst sie. die in ubuntu vorhandene version ist oft veraltet. 
<ElRubinho1> ah verstehe
<Aenar> keiner da, der mir helfen kann?
<ppq> Aenar: ~/.xsession-errors bitte mal nopasten, bspw. pastebin.com - da könnten nützliche fehlermeldungen drin stehen
<Aenar> lese mich gerade quer durchs netz, aber eine lösung, die ich auch umsetzen kann, finde ich nicht
<ElRubinho2> er haut mir beim kompilieren fehlermeldungen raus
<ppq> ElRubinho2: wenn es irgendwas mit fire bla ist, siehe wiki
<ElRubinho2> keinen durchblick... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400158/
<Aenar> kann mich nicht mal aus meiner sitzung abmelden, um den classic desktop auszuwählen
<Aenar> sehe es kommen, das ich das system neu aufspielen muss.
<Fuchs> alt+Druck+K 
<Fuchs> (achtung, beendet alle Programme) 
<ppq> elmargol: öffne mal vie ~/v4l-dvb/v4l/.config und such nach einem eintrag "flexcop-i2c". das könnte heißen: "CONFIG_DVB_FLEXCOP=m" oder so ähnlich. aus dem m mal ein n machen und nochmal probieren mit 'make'
<ppq> s/vie/die/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: elmargol: öffne mal die ~/v4l-dvb/v4l/.config und such nach einem eintrag "flexcop-i2c". das könnte heißen: "CONFIG_DVB_FLEXCOP=m" oder so ähnlich. aus dem m mal ein n machen und nochmal probieren mit 'make'
<ppq> oh, weg isser
<ppq> elmargol: sorry fürs highlight
<Aenar> danke fuchs
<x1o> hey welches filesystem sollte ich für eine externe usb-festplatte benutzen?
<dennda> OK, was ist hier passiert? http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/unity_screwed.png
<Fuchs> dennda: rein zufaellig nvidia? 
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: ich brauche einen neuen lastwagen, welche marke ist denn gut?
<dennda> Fuchs: korrekt
<LetoThe2nd> (ähnlich gut zu beantworten :P)
<Fuchs> dennda: ccsm oeffnen, allgemeine EInstellungen, Wiederholrate manuell festlegen
<Fuchs> dennda: und zwar auf das doppelte von der von Deinem Monitor
<dennda> also 120 hz
<Fuchs> genau
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht geht, waere ein nvidia-bug-report mal interessant
<x1o> LetoThe2nd, ähm sorry, also ich möchte auch von win darauf zugreifen, ansonsten sollen da daten drauf die ich nur zuhaus brauche, also videos und meiste musik
<Fuchs> dennda: und kannst Du irgendwann die Tage kurz in #ubuntu-de-op vorbeischauen? Danke :) 
<dennda> Fuchs: das ist nicht wirklich in general options, oder?
<Fuchs> dennda: ggf. nicht mehr, lange kein ccsm mehr gehabt. Muesste aber, in dem selben reiter wie die aufloesung
<bullgard4> x1o: Dann kommt wohl am ehesten FAT32 in Frage.
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: dann bleiben eh nur fat und ntfs. fat: nichts grösser 4gb, ntfs: wenn probleme, dann unbedingt windows nötig. unix-rechte kennen beide nicht. das wars in kurzform.
<dennda> Fuchs: Wirklich in ccsm oder in den nvidia settings?
<lude> LetoThe2nd: ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Dickie gemacht, wenn du jedoch grob damit umgehst, empfehle ich dir alle Arten aus Holz
<Fuchs> nein, ccsm. 
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings macht das schon richtig
<x1o> mmh dann vielleicht eine win und eine linux partition
<x1o> Welches fs würde ich für backup + musik + video nutzen wenn es nicht auch für win gehen muss
<x1o> ?
<dennda> Fuchs: outputs? das ist das label hier. und da steht nur was von 640x480, nix mit refresh rate und auch nicht wirklich die aufloesung von meinem full hd monitor
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz*  haben die das so angepasst ...
<Fuchs> dennda: kannst mal einen screenshot machen?
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: ext3 wenn du mit absolut jedem linux drauf zugreifen können willst, ansonsten i.A. ext4.
<dennda> bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher wie das mit dem problem zusammen haengt
<Fuchs> dennda: mit dem Problem meinst Du das Fenster, das nicht ganz gezeichnet wird, oder? 
<bullgard4> x1o: Ich habe dafür ext3 genommen. Aber ext4 ist wohl eher zu empfehlen.
<Fuchs> wenn ja: damage extension zusammen mit falsch detektierter Wiederholungsrate
<x1o> ok, welche rolle nehmen eigentlich die andern linux-fs ein? wie xfs, reiser etc.?
<bullgard4> x1o: Veraltet
<ppq> x1o: bei ubuntunutzern keine große...
<x1o> gibt es sonst nichts anderes? rein aus interesse
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: spezialanwendungsfälle bzw. und/oder veraltet. kannst du dir im detail auf der wikipedia nachlesen.
<dennda> Fuchs: http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/ccsm1.png and http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/ccsm2.png
<dennda> Fuchs: nein, ich meine den generellen mist der hier grade passiert. falsches gtk theme, tausend framebuffer issues, etc etc
<dennda> ich probier mal grad was
<Fuchs> ach, das 
 * Fuchs war an dem Fenster, sorry
<Fuchs> gtk theme wuerde ich mal bei einem nicht sauber laufenden settings-daemon vermuten
<Aenar> mhm, unity will bei mir einfach nicht, zum glück konnte ich nun aber auf den classic (ohne effekte) umstellen.
<dennda> Fuchs: ja ich hatte auch nen nicht sauber laufenden settings-daemon getippt. jetzt hab ich grade mal auf der konsole ein update & upgrade machen wollen und tada, da sagt es mir gnome-settings-bla has been kept back
<dennda> also ggf irgendwie ein version conflict oder sowas
<Fuchs> mhm. Dann waere interessant zu wissen warum, ob dist-upgrade das nicht behebt und wo apt-cache policy sagt, dass die Pakete herkommen
<Fuchs> japs
<Fuchs> Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<LetoThe2nd> dennda: evtl. mal mit gnome3 rumgespielt?
<LetoThe2nd> das hat nämlich z.Z. massive probleme mit dem gtk-skinning bzw. dem settings-deamon.
<dennda> LetoThe2nd: auch das. vielleicht sollte ich das ppa mal rausschmeissen
<LetoThe2nd> dennda: das ist der schuldige.
<dennda> ahja, ok das fliegt als naechstes
<Fuchs> die beiden schliessen sich leider gegenseitig aus
<Fuchs> GTK+ Versionen und so 
<gzor> wie kann ich meinen kernel sauber auf 2.6.38-8 updaten?
<Fuchs> ,kernel? gzor 
<shetlandpony> gzor, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> eine der da beschriebenen Methoden
<gzor> ty
<dennda> oh fuer gnome3 hatte ich ja gar kein ppa wies scheint
<dennda> verrueckt
<dennda> ok wie schmeiss ich jetzt alles runter was aus dem gnome3 ppa kam und reinstallier das aus den normalen repos?
<LetoThe2nd> dennda: ggl ppa-purge
<dennda> LetoThe2nd: no such file or directory
<LetoThe2nd> s/ggl/please open the website called "google" and feed it with the following expression/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: dennda: please open the website called "google" and feed it with the following expression ppa-purge
<k1l> Aenar: unity braucht 3d. vlt liegts an der graka/treiber
<gzor> ppq Fuchs: ich weiß jetzt warum der nvidia treiber nicht richtig installiert wurde... das kernel modul wurde für den kernel 2.6.38 installiert, da ich für meinen aktuellen kernel (2.6.35) keine header installiert hatte...
<gzor> danke auf jeden fall für eure hilfe... (ich hab echt nicht an sowas gedacht, sorry)
<ppq> gzor: du hast natty, oder? wieso nutzt du den alten kernel?
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<gzor> ppq: ka, hab gedacht der würde beim upgrade auf natty automatisch das neuste installieren
<dennda> LetoThe2nd: das tool frisst keine kombination aus gnome3-team und gnome3
<ppq> gzor: hat "er" ja auch :o boote mal den neuen (im grub bootmenü auswählen), dann kannst du den alten deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> dennda: dann keine ahnung, sorry. ich weiss nur, dass einige hier das ding empfehlen.
<dennda> LetoThe2nd: ah nvm. das tool verlaesst sich darauf dass das zu entfernende ppa noch in der sources.list steht bzw in synaptic eingetragen ist
<gzor> lol... ich boote immer vom ersten eintrag aus... hab gedacht der neuste steht immer ganz oben... na ja, thx für den tip :O
<gzor> brb
<dennda> oh mann was fuer ein fuckup
<Aenar> kein plan ob meine karte 3d unterstützt. pc ist fast 6 jahre alt
<gzor> ppq: kann ja sein das er installiert ist, allerdings ist er nicht im grub menue auswählbar
<ppq> gzor: dann führ mal 'sudo update-grub' aus
<ppq> sollte eigentlich automatisch geschehen sein, seltsam
<dennda> ich concludiere dass das gnome3 ppa nicht wirklich empfehlenswert ist
<ppq> gzor: falls da fehlermeldungen oder warnungen kommen: her damit, in einem pastebin
<gzor> ahh :)
<gzor> ppq: funktioniert alles, danke :)
<gzor> jedenfalls steht das da^^
<gzor> brb
<dennda> so dann drueckt mal die daumen dass das hier jetzt wieder laeuft
<wyx> hallo. ich experimentiere gerade ein bisschen mit ldap und postfix rum. ich hätte da eine frage, die ihr mir bestimmt relativ schnell beantworten könnt. wen darf ich damit belästigen ;) ?
<alamar> wyx: einfach fragen
<gzor> ppq: der kernel wird bei mir immer noch nicht angezeigt....
<alamar> und nicht fragen ob man fragen darf oder wen man fragen darf
<wyx> wollte nicht unhöflich sein.
<Guest29482> hallo, kann ich mit john the ripper das pw meiner externen festplatte entschluesseln?
<dennda> OK nun ist es komplett am arsch. Ich krieg jetzt zwar wieder den gewoehnlichen ubuntu login screen, aber ich kann weder  Ubuntu als session auswaehlen, noch bekomm ich unity. nur classic gnome und tausend fehler. und das anwendungs menue is auch leer. kann nicht mal ein terminal starten
<dennda> gnarf
<dennda> wie kann ich alles was in ubuntu-desktop ist komplett neu installieren per konsole?
<jamalaka> Guest29482 ja ^^
<jamalaka> dennda: wie wäre es mit einem backup von /home und dann einfach neuinstallieren?
<gzor> ppq: hab grub nochmal drüber installiert, und jetzt gehts :)
<dennda> jamalaka: das ist ja kein windows hier. aber evtl waer das die bessere idee. kann aber doch nicht angehen sowas
<gzor> danke dafür nochmal :)
<dennda> hah
<dennda> wer sagts denn
<Guest85498> Wie kann ich mit Ubuntu einen Befehl mit rootrechten im Autostart starten?
<dennda> apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Fuchs> Guest85498: rc.local
<dennda> jetzt hab ich nur noch diesen fehler:
<Fuchs> ,autostart? Guest85498 schau da, vor allem rc.local
<shetlandpony> Guest85498 schau da, vor allem rc.local, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<dennda> http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/error.png
<wyx> ich hab einen postfix server mit dieser config paste:400159:postconf -n und dem dementsprechenden ldap-aliases file paste:400160:ldap-aliases.cf ... ich kann mit postmap -q tux1@tuxdomain.local ldap://etc/postfix/ldap-aliases.cf abfragen und krieg die uid. aber postfix kennt den user trotzdem nicht wenn ich eine mail and tux1@ŧuxdomain.local schicken will.
<Fuchs> Guest85498: wenn das zu frueh ist (z.B. wegen X): NOPASSWD in der sudoers nutzen, vorsichtig sein beim Bearbeiten, 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? Guest85498 schau da
<shetlandpony> Guest85498 schau da: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<wyx> [﻿paste:400159:postconf -n]
<Fuchs> dennda: ~/.xsession-errors und /var/log/Xorg.0.log anschauen
<Fuchs> dennda: vor allem xsession-errors
<Guest85498> thx, das sind genug Antworten :) Es geht um mountbefehle von truecrypt-volumes, die rc.local ist da wohl das praktischste
<dennda> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/381627/
<Fuchs> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  
<Fuchs> und weitere solche
<Fuchs> also /var/log/Xorg.0.log   und /etc/X11/xorg.conf anschauen
<Fuchs> ich muss leider gleich weg, Bahnhof -> nach Hause. Aber gibt sicher genug andere Supporter 
<Guest85498> Muss ich "exit 0" aus der rc.local rausschmeißen, damit sie funktioniert?
<wyx> ﻿so nochmal mit richtigen links.
<wyx> ich hab einen postfix server mit dieser http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400159/ und dem dementsprechenden ldap-aliases file http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400160/ ... ich kann mit postmap -q tux1@tuxdomain.local ldap://etc/postfix/ldap-aliases.cf abfragen und krieg die uid. aber postfix kennt den user trotzdem nicht wenn ich eine mail and tux1@ŧuxdomain.local schicken will.
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> sie muss ausfuehrbar sein
<Fuchs> und wenn ein Befehl nicht gleich zurueckgibt, dann willst Du ein & anhaengen, sonst wird der naechste nicht gestartet
<dennda> Irgend eine Idee warum mein internet so langsam ist unter natty auf nem macbook pro? sowohl mit kabel als auch per wifi
<dennda> unter osx ist es flott
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> ich habe ein problem mit virtualbox
<ppq> raus damit :)
<cronon> wenn ich in virtualbox eine maschine starten will, bekomme ich ein fehlerfenster "Für die virtuelle Maschine 'Ubuntu Test' konnte keine neue sitzung eröffnet werden. The virtual machine 'Ubuntu Test' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1."
<cronon> dann ist da noch ein kleiner "DEtails" bereich dadrunter
<cronon> außerdem kommt noch ein fenster leicht verzögert  mit dem Titel "error in suplibOsInit"
<cronon> Überschrift: " Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<cronon> und anführungstriche wieder zu. :)
<ppq> cronon: führ bitte mal 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox' aus, dabei virtualbox ggf. durch den richtigen namen des pakets ersetzen.. dabei wird das vboxdrv kernelmodul neu gebaut
<cronon> ehm, und in dem kernelfehlerfenster meinte er, ich solle "virtualbox-ose-dkms" installieren und dann "modprobe vboxdrv" ausführen, aber ich hab dieses paket schon längst. :S
<cronon> ppq: ich hab deinen befehl ausgeführt, das problem besteht leider immer noch. :(
<ppq> cronon: kannst du mit "modprobe vboxdrv" jetzt das modul laden?
<cronon> ppq: mit sudo?
<ppq> ja
<cronon> da gibt er mir nix aus...
<ppq> cronon: das ist gut, probier's nochmal
<ppq> also, das mit virtualbox, nicht das modul laden
<cronon> jippie, es geht. :)
<cronon> dankeschön. :)
<ppq> np :)
<cronon> hilfe, er spawnt meine session. :O
<cronon> ah nee, alles gut. :D
<franki> Hallo zusammen, regelmäßig friert der desktop ein. nur ein reboot hilft, 11.04 .   
<cronon> hilfe, was war das denn? 
<ppq> cronon: nur ein netsplit, keine sorge
<cronon> was ist das? :O
<ppq> franki: was interessantes in den logs? z.b. /var/log/messages
<ppq> cronon: guck mal im wikipedia artikel zu IRC, da steht's sicher drin, fragen dazu sonst gern im offtopic channel :)
<cronon> okay. :)
<franki>  /var/log/messages   ist leer 
<wyx> hmm keiner lust sich mein postfix problem anzusehen :( ?
<franki> API mismatch: the client has the version 270.41.06, but this kernel module has the version 270.41.03.  ..... components have the same version.  
<franki> /var/log/messages.1 
<TheInfinity> franki: hast du irgendwelche nvidia treiber manuell installiert?
<Fuchs> hat er. Via nvidia installer manuell entfernen  (sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall), dann sauber installieren ueber Treibermanager
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? franki 
<shetlandpony> franki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> weil sonst bei jedem Kernelupdate das zu Bruch gehen wird. 
<franki> hatte ppa x-swat unter 10.10 . weil umschalten von einem monitor auf zwei genau das selbe prob. hatte.
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: ich weiss, dass meine frage rhetorisch war ;)
<cronon> gibt es eine möglichkeit, einen befehl über einen anderen kürzeren befehl aufzurufen? also quasi 'ne verknüpfung?
<wyx> schreib deinen befehl in eine datei und starte es als script
<TheInfinity> cronon: googlebegriffe: bashrc, alias
<cronon> TheInfinity: merci. :)
<franki> alias in der konsole
<deem> meine maus ist mal wieder in einigen fenster in einem anderen theme als in andere. wie war nochmal der befehl um per update-alternatives das maus theme umzustellen?
<franki>  (sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run ) ist es hoffentlich gewesen. ;)  Thx
<schweegi> ubuntu startet nicht mehr, will aber vorher meine Daten noch eben rüber sichern (/home-Partition ist extra angelegt zur/-Patition). Problem: Boote ich die Live-CD, egal ob Xubuntu oder ubuntu und will die externe festplatte anschließen, erscheint sie für eine sekunde und ist wieder verschwunden
<schweegi> was kann ich da tun?
<franki> ext.platte vor anschließen dann live cd booten ? 
<franki> +her
<schweegi> habe ich schon probiert, brachte nix.. hatte das problem noch NIE zuvor
<schweegi> habs per eSATA und USB probiert, bei eSATA passiert gar nix und bei USB nur ne sekunde. am netbook wird die problemlos eingehängt
<schweegi> daher ist ein defekt der externen platte auszuschließen^^
<franki> hmm bios mal auf default gesetzt ?
<wyx> ﻿ich hab einen postfix server mit dieser http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400159/ und dem dementsprechenden ldap-aliases file http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400160/ ... ich kann mit postmap -q tux1@tuxdomain.local ldap://etc/postfix/ldap-aliases.cf abfragen und krieg die uid. aber postfix kennt den user trotzdem nicht wenn ich eine mail and tux1@ŧuxdomain.local schicken will.
<schweegi> jop. das bios meldet im bootvorgang auch das es eine externe platte erkannt hat
<schweegi> ich frage mich jetzt nur wie ich die daten rüberschaufen soll, per WLAN ans Netbook und dann auf die externe dauert mir viel zu lange..
<franki> muss ich passen :(
<cronon> natty soll doch dieses coole dock haben, oder?
<schweegi> mist :( trotzdem danke
<cronon> weil ich teste das in virtualbox und es sieht im grunde so aus wie maverick...
<schweegi> cronon, ja hat es, mit unity.. ist nen compiz-plugin
<schweegi> das ist das fallback falls du keine 3D Unterstützung hast
<cronon> und wie aktivier ich das dock?
<schweegi> hast du die neueste VirtualBox version mit installierten gast erweiterungen? nur dann kriegst du unity in natty ans laufen mit dem dock, vorhergehende virtualbox versionen haben den neuen XServer noch nicht unterstützt
<schweegi> cronon, siehe hier: http://www.techvivid.com/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-unity-on-virtualbox-4-0/
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/6k3rose | Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Unity on VirtualBox 4.0 | Tech Vivid
<omani> wie kann ich mit find nach mehreren dateien suchen? laut man gebe ich "expr -o expr2" an
<omani> wenn ich nach regeln gehen will
<omani> ansonsten solle man einfach "expr1,expr2,expr3" angeben
<omani> aber beides funktioniert leider nicht. 
<jokrebel_> versuche hier grad verzweifelt einen Netzwerkdrucker (Tektronix Phaser 550) einzubinden. Leider finde ich den in der Treiberauswahlliste nicht und Google hat auch nicht die passenden Tipps. Kann wer helfen?
<omani> ok habs
<omani> hab das "-name" bzw. "-iname" nach "-o" vergessen gehabt
<morla_> 'n abend allerseits. Ich deinstallierte PulseAudio, bereute es, installierte es wieder, aber nun hab ich kein software-mixing mehr obwohl PA läuft. Speziell hab ich das Problem mit Quake Live - das hat seither keinen sound mehr, ich vermute, weil die soundkarte von Firefox blockiert wird. Was kann ich tun?
<King_S> nabend zusammen, habe ein kleines, jedoch nervendes Problem mit 11.04 und einem WLAN Stick. Der WLAN Stick, Netgear WG111v3. Diesen habe ich, wegen besserer Stabilität. mit dem ndiswrapper installiert, jedoch schmeißt ubuntu den stick nach einiger zeit raus, danach muss ich ihn abstecken und wieder anstecken und neu verbinden
<King_S> frage nun: wie kann ich das beheben?
<Lionxd> kennt sich jemand mit mdadm aus?
<PBeck> hi
<morla_> ok, ich bin offiziell ein Depp... hat sich erledigt
<erlebnis_ubuntu> hi
<erlebnis_ubuntu> nutzt HIER jemand eine tv-karte in ubuntu?
<Fuchs> ,mf? erlebnis_ubuntu 
<shetlandpony> erlebnis_ubuntu: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Fuchs> einfach fragen, respektive Dein Problem in den Raum werfen :) 
<erlebnis_ubuntu> sorry
<erlebnis_ubuntu> würde gerne ubuntu häufiger nutzen
<erlebnis_ubuntu> aber die installation des tv-programms ist soooo kompliziert
<erlebnis_ubuntu> geht das inzwischen einfacher?
<erlebnis_ubuntu> musste letzes mal kaffeine in der konsole beim scan mitschneiden - um eine channels.conf zu erhalten
<erlebnis_ubuntu> aufnehmen hab ich ohnehin nie geschafft in totem
<TheInfinity> erlebnis_ubuntu: warum nimmst du nicht gleich kaffeine?
<erlebnis_ubuntu> weiß nicht, die kde programme wirken unter gnome immer so fremd
<oetzi> hi
<tessarakt3> :-(
<tessarakt3> mein Ubuntu bootet nach dem Update auf 11.04 nicht mehr
<tessarakt3> blauer Bildschirm, und dann kommt nix mehr
<oetzi> ich hab unter ubuntu 11.04 probleme mit der Tastatur im gdm login-screen
<tessarakt3> was könnte das denn sein?
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: irgendwelche treiber manuell installiert gehabt?
<oetzi> ist wie ne anschlagsverzögerung
<tessarakt3> nein
<TheInfinity> erlebnis_ubuntu: kann man n bissl anpassen. aber kaffeine ist nun mal mit abstand das beste desktop-tv-programm :)
<tessarakt3> und welche, die zum Booten notwendig wären eh nicht
<dadrc> erlebnis_ubuntu, was hast du denn damals benutzt? ich benutz me-tv und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden
<tessarakt3> ich sollte mir vermutlich erstmal irgendne CD brennne?
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: ich spielte vor allem auf nvidia an ;)
<erlebnis_ubuntu> totem - mit ner channels.conf welche ich irgendwie in kaffeine mitschnitt
<erlebnis_ubuntu> dadrc: die installationsanleitung über das wiki dauerte jedoch stunden - und vor allem
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: versuch mal mit alt strg f1 auf ne konsole zu kommen. wenn das geht -> in xorg.log (liegt in /var/log) nachschauen was da los ist
<tessarakt3> theInfinity: ja
<erlebnis_ubuntu> einen eisernen willen
<tessarakt3> aber wieso kommt dann nichtmal das Passwort für die verschlüsselte Festplatte?
<dadrc> erlebnis_ubuntu, kannst dir ja mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Me_TV angucken, das klappt bei mir echt gut und war auch nicht schwer einzustellen
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: hast du die ubuntu verschlüsselung genommen oder irgendn fremdes zeugs?
<tessarakt3> also, die Abfrage nach dem Passwort
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: vollständige verschlüsselung ist aber erstmal aua zum debuggen :)
<erlebnis_ubuntu> dadrc: das tv-fenster soll nur nebenbei laufen - geht das auch mit me-tv - oder muss ich da ins mediacenter booten?
<dadrc> erlebnis_ubuntu, me-tv ist ein ganz normales Programmfenster, guck's dir mal in der wiki an
<tessarakt3> TheInfinity: mit dem Textmodusinstaller eingerichtet
<tessarakt3> also, lvm+crypt
<tessarakt3> was ist "die ubuntu verschlüsselung"?
<tessarakt3> . /boot ist ja nicht verschlüsselt
<erlebnis_ubuntu> dadrc: cool mit sendersuchlauf. gleich mal installieren  . thx
<TheInfinity> lvm crypt wär schon ok. okay, dann wird das debuggen aber definitiv lustig. brauchst ne live cd und dann nachschauen.
<TheInfinity> und ich bin da weitestgehend raus weil ich noch nie n system komplett verschlüsselt hab. zu stressig +g*
<tessarakt3> was ist daran stressig?
<tessarakt3> bisher hat das  geklappt
<bekks> Aufwand und Nutzen stehen in keinem brauchbarem Verhältnis zu einander.
<tessarakt3> welcher Aufwand?
<tessarakt3> also, außer wenn wie jetzt wieder jemand was kaputtgefrickelt hat ...
<bekks> Der Aufwand, wieder an die Daten heranzukommen, im Fehlerfall. Die Performance.
<bekks> Die Performance ist unbestritten das Killerargument.
<tessarakt3> meine CPU ist schnell genug
 * TheInfinity wollte jetzt keine diskussion darüber lostreten. jedem das seine. aber ich bin dann da halt raus ;)
 * bekks schliesst sich TheInfinity an.
<tessarakt3> ich will eigentlich nur, dass das wieder läuft
<schweegi> bekks, kann das mit der Performance und dem eigentlichen Nutzen bestätigen - man hat elendig viel Arbeit um wieder an die Daten zu kommen. 
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: desktop cd nehmen, schauen, was da los ist ... und den crypt artikel lesen, nochmal lesen und nochmal lesen. wäre meine strategie. da ich keine ahnung von dem thema habe kann ich halt nicht weiter helfen ;)
<erlebnis_ubuntu_> gibts in ubunt 11.04 die möglichkeit des "desktop anzeigen" bzw. alle fenster ausblenden nichtmehr - wie bekomm ich so ein button in die "taskleiste" von unity?
<tessarakt3> ich fand es schön, dass das unter Ubuntu ohne irgendwelchen merkwürdigen Artikel lief
<tessarakt3> wenn ich frickeln will, nehm ich Gentoo
<Fuchs> erlebnis_ubuntu_: unity nutzt compiz, der wiederum hat ein Tastenkuerzel 
<Fuchs> erlebnis_ubuntu_: kannst Du via ccsm einstellen
<erlebnis_ubuntu_> hat sich erledigt - windows + d taste
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: wie gesagt, empfehlung - /home verschlüsselung (was von ubuntu offiziell supported wird). alles weitere = basteln.
<tessarakt3> das Basteln beschränkte sich darauf, die Partitionen wie gewünscht zu erstellen
<tessarakt3> die Passwortabfrage beim Booten kam dann automatisch
<erlebnis_ubuntu_> dadrc: me-tv schaut vielversprechend aus - hat sogar schon sender gefunden!
<tessarakt3> und ansonsten soll der Installer halt sagen, dass er nicht updaten kann
<TheInfinity> tessarakt3: der führt halt seine scripte aus. und bei ungewöhnlichen configs können die halt schiefgehen.
<needhelp> schönen guten abend
<needhelp> ich hab mal eine frage zum  mounten von einer externen usb-festplatte. habe einen ubuntu fileserver aufgesetzt. Dann externe usb festplatte eingesteckt, diese soll automatisch gemountet werden im laufenden betrieb. 
<tessarakt3> vermutlich wurde das irgendwas an den Skripten gefrickelt. die in die initrds eingebaut werden
<needhelp> dazu habe ich per "sudo blkid" die UUid ausgelesen , die fstab um eine zeile ergänzt mit "UUID=kennung /mnt/usbdrive ntfs rw,auto,sync,users, 0 0" damit sie immer den festen  mountpunkt bekommt
<TheInfinity> needhelp: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datenträger_automatisch_einbinden
<TheInfinity> needhelp: (waren grade 10 sekunden googlen ;) )
<needhelp> wenn ich nun den server neustarte und die festplatte noch nicht eingesteckt ist, kommt eine meldung s für abrechen oder m für manuell
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> nutze die broadcom sta treiber
<lolmatic> wlan funzt nicht :(
<needhelp> geht dann nur per tastendruck weiter, kann ich das irgenwie autoskippen ?
<lolmatic> kann mich zu keinem verbinden :O
<needhelp> ok, danke für den link
<needhelp> autofs war mir noch ubekannt, werd mal schauen obs damit klappt. 
<needhelp> +n
<jokrebel_> keiner ne Idee wie ich meine "neuen" Drucker zur Mitarbeit bewegen kann?
<jokrebel_> versuche hier grad verzweifelt einen Netzwerkdrucker (Tektronix Phaser 550) einzubinden. Leider finde ich den in der Treiberauswahlliste nicht und Google hat auch nicht die passenden Tipps. Kann wer helfen?
<hansdampft> guten abend
<hansdampft> ich bräuchte hilfe
<hansdampft> ich habe so eben auf einen etwas älteren rechner das neue ubuntu 11.04 installiert, anfangs hat das unity noch gestresst, doch das habe ich jetzt im anmeldebildschirm ausgestellt und auf classic zurück gesetzt
<hansdampft> aber ich habe jetzt das problem, das der rechner eine extrem hohe cpu auslastung hat und sehr langsam ist. es lässt sich auch scheinbar kein grafikkartentreiber aktivieren
<hansdampft> ich hatte ubuntu schon auf einem noch deutlichen älteren rechner drauf, wo es wirklich gut gelaufen ist, aber jetzt kann ich kaum was machen ohne ewig warten zu müssen bis sich was tut... 
<SheepInP1nic> hansdampft: was erzeugt denn die hohe CPU-Last?
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Das sind wahrscheinlich 2 separate Fehler. 1. Guck in top, welcher Prozess verursacht die hohe CPU-Auslastung?
<hansdampft> ich habe die systemüberwachung offen, da sehe ich nur wie viel % ausgelastet ist
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Bitte installiere das Programm "top".
<Fuchs> nimm htop
<hansdampft> ich kenne mich nicht gut aus in ubuntu, ich wollte meinem vater nur ein legales betriebssystem installieren, mit dem er die einfachsten sachen wie surfen, email und office betreiben kann, aber so langsam wie der jetzt is geht das leider nicht
<hansdampft> ok
<TheInfinity> hansdampft: was für n rechner ist das denn? also cpu / ram / grafikkarte?
<hansdampft> das is ein athlon 3400+ hat glaub ich 1Gb ram
<TheInfinity> hansdampft: und für "papas rechner" würde ich auch eher ubuntu LTS empfehlen
<hansdampft> die grafikkarte ist meines wissens nach onboard
<hansdampft> das dachte ich mir auch schon, ob das nicht besser ist
<hansdampft> ich habe die 10.04 auch schon grad runtergeladen, wusste aber nicht ob dadurch der rechner schneller läuft oder ob das problem einfach wo anders liegt
<hansdampft> wo liegt der unterschied zwischen 11.04 und 10.04 ?
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Das Programm'top' befindet sich im paket procps. Also bitte installiere das Paket »procps«.
<bullgard4> hansdampft: 11.04 ist neuer und hat größere Änderungen in der grafischen Oberfläche.
<hansdampft> bin dabei
<hansdampft> aber die gleiche treiberunterstützung wie 10.04 ?
<hansdampft> die grafische oberfläche habe ich schon wieder auf classic geändert
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Nicht genau die gleiche.
<SheepInPanic> bullgard4: top ist in einer Standardinstallation bereits installiert. Er sollte es ohne weitere Installation einsetzen können.
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Ich verwende auch die "classic".
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Wie SheepInPanic richtig sagt, ist meistens das paket procps schon installiert. mach ein Terminal auf und gib ein: "top" anschließend Entertaste drücken.
<hansdampft> ich frage, weil ich auf meinem laptop (der dummerweise 2 grafikkarten bestitzt) auch ubuntu installiert hatte bis ich dann meinen HDMI ausgang nutzen wollte weil ich einen beamer anschließen wollte, da aber die treiberunterstützung für die 2. grafikkarte nicht gegeben war, sprich ich habe kein signal am HDMI ausgang bekommen, musste ich wieder auf windows umsteigen... jetzt wollte ich vorhin mal die ubuntu live cd 11.04 probier
<hansdampft> en, habe kurz ein signal am beamer gehabt, aber der ganze laptop bleibt schwarz und ich sehen nur die maus, ich kann ubuntu irgendwie nicht testen auf dem laptop, bekomme keinen desktop
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Was passiert, wenn Du Strg+Alt+F1 drückst?
<hansdampft> also die cpu auslastung ist das jeweilige programm das ich öffne, habe gerade opera geöffnet und dann hatte es 30% auslastung und gnome-system-monitor schwangt von 20-30%
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Ich verstehe schlecht. Du hast keinen Desktop, aber trotzdem siehst Du gnome-system-monitor?
<SheepInPanic> öhm
<SheepInPanic> ah, willkommen zurück hansdampft 
<hansdampft> also strg alt f1 hab ich grad gedrückt, dann hatte ich nen schwarzen bildschirm wo login stand
<hansdampft> da konnt ich mich dann nicht einloggen, keine ahnung was er da wissen wollte 
<hansdampft> und dann hab ich nen neustart gemacht^^
<Fuchs> Deinen Nutzernamen
<Fuchs> und dann das Passwort. Und zurueck waerst Du mit CTRL+ALT+F7 gekommen
<user82> abend. natty hat mir bei der installation dne bootloader zerlegt(raid). wohin soll ich jetzt grub-install den grub hinschieben lassen, ich bin mir da beim raid unsicher? (/dev/sda erste festplatte des raid /dev/dm-1 ubuntu partition /dev/dm-2 windows partition oder ganz wo anders)
<Fuchs> haette Dir bullgard4 vielleicht sagen sollen, vorher. 
<hansdampft> egal ;)
<Fuchs> hansdampft: wie dem auch sei, installier bitte mal pastebinit  (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) 
<Fuchs> hansdampft: anschliessend  haette ich gerne    cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; lspci | pasatebinit
<Fuchs> sollte 4 URLs ausspucken, die wuerde ich gerne sehen
<SheepInPanic> Fuchs: typo
<Fuchs> SheepInPanic: hoi. Wo? 
<Fuchs> ah
<SheepInPanic> :)
<Fuchs> hansdampft: anschliessend  haette ich gerne    cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; lspci | pastebinit
<Fuchs> so
<edu_> hi, ich will  per scp eine datei auf mein uni druckerkonto übertragen, ich bekomm keine fehlermeldung aber wenn ich nachschau, dann hab ich 0B hochgeladen, help?
<hansdampft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602454/
<benjamin-4> hi
<hansdampft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602454/
<hansdampft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602454/
<Fuchs> hansdampft: das ist ein Uraltsempron 
<hansdampft> moment, das war der gleiche link
<Fuchs> und das war nun 3 mal die gleiche
<Fuchs> aber eben, das ist eine Uralt-CPU, mit 1 GHz Taktrate und einem Kern 
<Fuchs> dass da das System nicht gerade Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht ist klar.  Du koenntest Dir mal Systeme fuer etwas "betagtere" Rechner anschauen, z.B. Xubuntu oder Lubuntu 
<benjamin-4> l?uft bei jemanden gnome-shell auf 11.04 mit einer ati-graka gescheit?
<hansdampft> hm, ich hatte ubuntu schon auf einmel athlon 2600+ und das lief eigentlich anständig
<SheepInPanic> benjamin-4: ja, bei mir - würde ich auf Gnome umschalten
<hansdampft> Fuchs, wenn ich jetzt 10.04 auf dem rechner installiere, läuft das besser ?
<Fuchs> hansdampft: nicht grossartig, vermute ich
<benjamin-4> SheepInPanic, du w?rdest auf gnome umschalten?
<Fuchs> hansdampft: probier mal, ob Xubuntu besser laeuft 
<Fuchs> hansdampft: Du kannst auch das Metapaket xubuntu-desktop installieren, dann sollte XFCE beim Anmeldebildschirm zur Auswahl stehen
<hansdampft> ist das von der oberflächer wie ubuntu ?
<Fuchs> hansdampft: das kannst Du dann mal starten
<Fuchs> hansdampft: aehnlich. 
<SheepInPanic> benjamin-4: Nein, da ich derzeit mit Unity arbeiten möchte
<Fuchs> ,xfce? hansdampft 
<shetlandpony> hansdampft, Xfce ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce
<hansdampft> es sollte halt nicht zu verwirrend sein, da es wie gesagt für meinen vater is ^^
<Fuchs> hansdampft: schau es Dir mal an
<Fuchs> hansdampft: kostet ja nichts
<bullgard4> hansdampft: Wenn Dein Vater schon eine andere Benutzeroberfläche gewöhnt ist, dann verwirrt ihn XFCE anfangs sehr.
<hansdampft> ich hab jetzt nicht ganz verstanden wie ich das xubuntu installieren kann
<Fuchs> hansdampft: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop 
<Fuchs> hansdampft: anschliessend kannst Du im Anmeldebildschirm (da, wo Du Nutzername und Passwort eingibst) als Sitzung XFCE auswaehlen
<hansdampft> ah ok, da wo ich auch classic auswählen konnte
<Fuchs> genau 
<hansdampft> kann das denn sein, das auf so nem alten rechner xp besser läuft als ubuntu ?
<bekks> Definiere "besser".
<hansdampft> schneller
<bekks> Definiere "schneller".
<hansdampft> von besser kann da eher nicht die rede sein ^^
<bekks> Von schnell kann beid er CPU keine Rede sein.
<Fuchs> hansdampft: natuerlich, XP ist doch schon ziemlich alt
<Fuchs> 10 Jahre, um genau zu sein 
<tessarakt3> so
<tessarakt3> hab ne CD
<tessarakt3> und ein Terminal
<Fuchs> und wie oben beschrieben, die CPU ist halt wirklich langsam, und da sie nur einen Kern hat, sind mehrere Aufgaben gleichzeitig muehsam. Ergo: probier etwas, das mehr auf solche Hardware zugeschnitten ist
<hansdampft> ich würde ja auch eigentlich garnicht groß was rumfummeln an dem scheiss rechner, aber da mein vater alle halbe jahre wieder irgend nen scheiss virus drauf hat, oder die kiste einfach wieder unzumutbar langsam ist, muss ich den immer wieder neu aufsetzen und jetzt dachte ich mir eben, ich probiere ubuntu aus, das läuft wenigstens sicherer als das scheiss windows xp
<Fuchs> hansdampft: bitte sachlich bleiben hier drin, danke. 
<Fuchs> hansdampft: probier Xubuntu und schau, ob es schnell genug laeuft. Wenn ja: schau, ob Dein Vater damit klar kommt
<Fuchs> ansonsten gibt es noch Distributionen speziell fuer betagtere Rechner. Das waere dann noch ein Versuch. 
<Fuchs> ueber Windows schimpfen oder so kannst Du im Offtopickanal. Auch da sehe ich es nicht gerne, aber hier geht es ganz sicher nicht. 
<DeannaT2> also auf meinem über 10 jahre alten ibm läuft xubuntu, allerdings bekam er extra ram
<jokrebel> gn8
<tessarakt3> bin jetzt auf der Boot-Partition
<tessarakt3> was nun?
<monkeyD> ich habe ubuntu 11.04 installiert, nach dem ich meine grafiktreiber aktiviert habe startet ubuntu, aber auf meinem desktop sehe ich nur den hintergrund sonst kann ich nichts machen, dummerweise kann ich nicht die klassische gnome desktop variante aktivieren weil ich mich immer automatisch einlogge
<Fuchs> monkeyD: da gibt es mehrere Moeglichkeiten. Du kannst das autologin auf einer Konsole deaktivieren, Du kannst /etc/X11/xorg.conf umbenennen, damit der proprietaere Treiber nicht mehr aktiv ist, oder die Defaultsitzung aendern ueber eine Konsole
<Fuchs> such Dir was aus
<Fuchs> Die Default session waere in der ~/.dmrc, die Du auf einem VT (CTrL+ALT+F1, zurueck mit CTRL+ALT+F7) mit einem Editor wie nano editieren kannst
<Fuchs> Auto login rausnehmen ist etwas komplizierter, xorg.conf umbenennen waere ein einfaches  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup 
<tessarakt3> warum testen die den Kram nicht ordentlich, bevor sie ihn releasen ...
<monkeyD> ich habe wieder das alte ubuntu drauf und habe seit monaten kein xorg.conf mehr gesehen und habe auch was von dpkg-configure im sinn gehabt aber all deine 3 versuche will ich lernen :)
<Fuchs> tessarakt3: das mit dem sachlich bleiben gilt auch fuer Dich, danke. 
<Fuchs> monkeyD: die Befehle stehen da, such Dir einen aus :) 
<tessarakt3> vermutlich ist einfach grub nicht richtig installiert? kann das sein?
<tessarakt3> ich BIN sachlich
<monkeyD> Fuchs: wie kann man das autologin mit einer konsole deaktivieren ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: in der /etc/gdm/gdm.conf 
<Fuchs> auch mit sudo nano editierbar, Zeile ist in der Art von AutomaticLoginEnable=true, das true mit false ersetzen
<TheInfinity> hmm. n sempron 3400+ ist nun nicht soooo langsam.
<Fuchs> die Datei ist relativ kritisch. Wenn Du Fehler machst und gdm nicht mehr hochkommt:  gdm mit --purge deinstallieren, dann neu installieren. 
<Fuchs> TheInfinity: 1000 MHz, das kann schon sein, dass der bei einem aktuellen Gnome mit 3-4 offenen Programmen dann langsam mal in die Knie geht 
<Fuchs> TheInfinity: wenn die Menge an RAM auch noch der CPU angepasst ist, dann ist z.B. ein Firefox mit etwas Flash schon nicht mehr lustig darauf
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: hmm. ich hab davon 2 im einsatz. aber ok, ich verwende auch nur LTS.
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: ach und so sachen wie flashblock sind da natürlich pflicht
<monkeyD> kann man gdm einfach mit apt-get install gdm nachinstallieren ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ist ja schon installiert 
<monkeyD> ich meine wenn man ein fehler macht ;)
<Fuchs> monkeyD: --reinstall geht, aber das fasst die Konfiguration nicht an. Deswegen der Tipp mit --purge, das toetet Konfigurationen mit 
<Fuchs> noe, siehe Begruendung. Deinstallieren mit --purge, neu installieren. 
<monkeyD> ich habe dich jetzt missverstanden, --purge tötet konfigurationen, was meinst du damit, wie deinstalliert man und wie reinstalliert man ?
<Fuchs> apt-get remove --purge <paket>  loescht alle Dateien von dem Paket _inklusive_ Konfigurationsdateien, 
<Fuchs> ohne --purge werden die Konfigurationsdateien so gelassen wie sie sind, und ein reinstall (mit --reinstall nach install) bringt nichts
<Fuchs> installieren: sudo apt-get install <paket> 
<monkeyD> was hat purge und gnomes desktop manager zu tun ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: wenn Du die gdm Konfiguration zerhaust waere es wohl gescheit, sie neu installieren zu lassen. Das. 
<monkeyD> und das mach ich in dem ich purge deinstalliere ?
<Fuchs> --purge ist eine Option, wie man an den -- erkennt 
<Fuchs> kein Paket 
<tessarakt3> grub neu installieren hat etwas gebracht
<tessarakt3> Kernel-Auswahlliste kam
<tessarakt3> ich glaube, der Updater vergisst das manchmal
<deem> gibt es eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen "apt-get purge <paket>" und "apt-get remove --purge <paket>"?
<tessarakt3> "der gespeicherte Sitzungstyp KDE ist nicht mehr gültig"
<tessarakt3> danke fürs Zuhören
<tessarakt3> ich hätte noch eine Frage:
<monkeyD> Fuchs: du bist zu schnell für mich und ich versteh nur die hälfte was du das sagst weil ich kein pro wie du bin, nochmals
<tessarakt3> ich habe gerade grub nur in /dev/sda1 neu installiert
<Fuchs> deem: nein, sollte das gleiche tun 
<monkeyD> ich will gdm reinstallieren
<monkeyD> ganz langsam
<monkeyD> wie mach ich das 
<tessarakt3> aber eigentlich ist ein RAID aus /dev/sda1 und /dev/sdb1 die /boot-Partition
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ja.   sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm 
<tessarakt3> muss ich da jetzt noch etwas spezielles machen?
<monkeyD> ok, purge ist eine mächtige option wie du oben gesagt hast, sie tötet konfigurationen, aber ist das nicht nutzlos, ich meine wenn ich gdm reinstalliere, wieso dann noch das --purge, wird doch sowieso überschrieben
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> noch mal: wenn Du  apt-get remove  oder apt-get install --reinstall machst, dann werden die Konfigurationsdateien _nicht_ ueberschrieben
<Fuchs> das ist Absicht, genau dafuer ist die Option
<monkeyD> aha, das macht auch sinn, denn wenn man eine neue version bekommen würde, dann könnte man ja die konfiguretionen verlieren :)
<monkeyD> aber es ist trozdem komisch das man mit apt-get remove die konfigurationen nicht verliert
<Fuchs> nein, das ist Absicht und steht auch so in der Anleitung
<Fuchs> und ziemlich sicher auch irgendwo in
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<tessarakt3> OK
<tessarakt3> RAID ist laut mdadm clean, scheint also alles in Ordnung zu sein
<monkeyD>  ,gdm? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> Auszug aus der Anleitung:  "remove is identical to install except that packages are removed instead of installed. Note the removing a package leaves its configuration files in system."
<monkeyD> lol, ein boot
<SheepInPanic> *paddel*
<monkeyD> Fuchs: das würde ja bedeuten das die configurationen der dateien irgendwo noch mals extra gespeichert sind
<monkeyD> hat das vielleicht einen extra ort ?
<dreamon> Bei mir gehen unter Natty/Gnome Classic. so gut wie keine Tastenkombis mehr.. nicht mal mehr alt+f2 .. Compiz kein Würfel nix.. zum heulen.
<deem> ich hab grade erfolgreich ein update von 10.04.1 auf 10.10 durchgeführt. allerdings habe ich mit dem neuen kernel (2.6.35-28) kein bild mehr. es erscheint nur einmal ganz kurz das ubuntu logo und dann ist alles schwarz. mein monitor meldet "Kein Signal". Nur ein Strg+Alt+Entf fährt den PC herunter und ich kann dann den letzten Kernel benutzen, mit dem ich atm online bin (2.6.32-31). Was könnte da die Ursache sein? Falsche Kernelmodule? Module, die ...
<deem> ... mit meiner Grafikkarte kollidieren? Habe eine Onboard Karte von ATI (
<deem> Radeon Xpress 200)
<SheepInPanic> monkeyD: Konfigurationsdateien liegen meist in /etc und werden dort beim einfachen remove auch in Ruhe gelassen
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: compiz muesstest Du erstmal starten 
<Fuchs> dreamon: standardmaessig wird er das nicht mehr
<monkeyD> SheepInPanic versus Fuchs, wemm soll ich glauben ?
<SheepInPanic> monkeyD: wieso versus?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: wir sagen beide das gleiche. /etc ist halt nichts spezielles, sondern die Norm. Und nicht die einzige, btw., 
<monkeyD> ok, ich ziehe das versus zurück
<Fuchs> und apt kann auch Konfigurationsdateien ausserhalb von /etc ignorieren, aber das sprengt den Rahmen des Kanals hier und ist eigentlich schon lange kein Support mehr
<dreamon> Fuchs .. nur wo.. unter Erscheinungsbild ist es nicht mehr
<Fuchs> dreamon: Konsole auf, compiz --replace & disown 
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn das geht: in den Autostart oder die Gnomesitzung
<monkeyD> Fuchs: dachte das nano nur eine arch linux ding ist :)
<Fuchs> dreamon: ist eine gewisse Absicht, weil Classic als Fallback dient wenn man eben gerade _kein_ 3D hat, compiz wird gebraucht als WM bei unity. 
<monkeyD> btw Fuchs, benutzt du das ?
<monkeyD> arch
<Fuchs> monkeyD: wenn es Dir Freude bereitet kannst Du auch vim oder emacs nehmen, da Du aber ggf. ein Eintseiger bist, habe ich nano empfohlen
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> und das gehoert ebenfalls nicht in den Kanal hier
<monkeyD> finden diese editoren syntax fehler ?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Was ist dann Gnome/openbox?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein
<Fuchs> dreamon: eine interessante Kombination, warum? 
<Fuchs> (sachliche Antwort: Vermutlich der Gnome Desktop mit Openbox statt metacity als Fensterverwaltung) 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Steht bei mir als alternative zu gnome Classis mit dabei.
<Fuchs> ja, dann wird da wohl Openbox statt metacity genommen
<Fuchs> hilft Dir wenig, Du willst compiz statt metacity. Aber Du kannst das natuerlich auch mal ausprobieren
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ich habe bei meinem freund linux insalliert, er hatte vorher windows 7, der defragmentiert seine platte alle 4 wochen und man hört sich nicht, seit dem ich linux drauf habe knattert und arbeitet die platte so laut wie noch nie, das hat das defragmentiertn in windows 7 verschont, aber in linux draf man ja nicht degragmentieren, jetzt hat er wieder windows 7 drauf, die paltte ist wieder leise und frage mich ob man die platte irgendwie le
<Fuchs> ,512? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<lude_> monkeyD: das ist mir auch aufgefallen, das problem habe ich nur mit ubuntu
<monkeyD> ok, ein weiterer leidensgenosse
<jahrome_> hallo
<monkeyD> Fuchs, eine idee ?
<Fuchs> Dateiindexer zum Beispiel, aber nach wie vor: Deine Zeile wurde nicht komplett angezeigt. 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ich habe bei meinem freund linux insalliert, er hatte vorher windows 7, der defragmentiert seine platte alle 4 wochen und man hört sich nicht, seit dem ich linux drauf habe knattert und arbeitet die platte so laut
<monkeyD>  wie noch nie, das hat das defragmentiertn in windows 7 verschont, aber in linux draf man ja nicht degragmentieren, jetzt hat er wieder windows 7 drauf, die paltte ist wieder leise und frage mich ob man die platte irgendwie leise bekommt, in linux
<Fuchs> mit iotop schauen was denn da die ganze Zeit drauf zugreift, 
<Fuchs> aber man kann natuerlich auch, auf eigene Gefahr, etwas mit hdparm spielen
<Fuchs> allgemeingueltige Aussagen dazu habe ich aber nicht. 
<Fuchs> you will notice a pattern: 
<Fuchs> ,hdparm? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hdparm
<jahrome_> gibts da ne Hilfe für leute, die zu 11.04 upgegraded haben?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nunja.. kann Desktop nun wieder drehen, aber die Flächenanzahl passt nicht mehr .. und die Alt+F2 geht immer noch nicht.. Ist das normal das die Tastenkombinationen auch im Arsch sind?
<Fuchs> oder auch nicht. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: eigentlich nicht. Die Flaechenanzahl darfst Du nun halt in ccsm anpassen
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Was meinst Du mit "da"?
<Fuchs> dreamon: grobe Vermutung: da compiz neu fuer unity verwendet wird, ist die Gnome-Integration ausgeschaltet worden
<Fuchs> dreamon: und es haelt sich nicht mehr an die Einstellungen. Du magst Dir mal ccsm installieren und anschauen
<jahrome_> bullgard4: na irgendwo, überhaupt?!
<Fuchs> jahrome_: sicher, Du kannst hier fragen
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ich werde mal hdparm googlen, aber ich weiss ich bin nicht der einzige mit den problemen
<monkeyD> mit der festplatte etc..
<jahrome_> cool, 1. frage: wird meine ubuntu installation je wieder orendtlich laufen?
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Hier im Kanal kannst Du Fragen stellen, wenn Du Probleme bekommen hast nach dem Aktualisieren.
<Fuchs> google halte ich bei einem kritischen Programm wie hdparm fuer eine sehr schlechte Idee. Damit bekommt man naemlich Festplatten kaputt, hardwaremaessig kaputt. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Jetzt sind wieder die Fensterrahmen weg.. was hab ich nur verbrochen
<Fuchs> dreamon: das Terminal geschlossen, in dem Du compiz --replace eingegeben hast? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: deswegen ein & disown hinten dran 
<Fuchs> oder es ist kein decorator-plugin definiert, das waere dann ebenfalls in ccsm 
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Ja. ich habe es ja auch geschafft. Du mußt nur die Frage konkreter stellen, damit man Dir helfen kann.
<monkeyD> Fuchs: und eine sicherer defragmentierung in linux ? das knattert ja nur weil die platte daten am neu lesen, neu suchen neu schreiben ist, in windows kennt man das ja nicht wenn man alle 4, 5 wochen defragmentiert
<jahrome_> also mein problem ist folgendes: ich hab zu 11.04 upgegraded und jetzt muss ich jedesmal, wenn ich boote meine USBmaus unpluggen und wieder einpluggen, damit was funktioniert. dann ist mein internet superlangsam geworden (atheros/pci)
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein, das kommt nicht von daher, das Standarddateisystem von Ubuntu, ext3 oder ext4, braucht definitiv keine Defragmentierung, es sei denn, Du seist staendig knapp davor die Platte zu fuellen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nein.. ist noch offen.. KOmmt jede menge zeug
<Fuchs> dreamon: laeuft ein decorator? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ps aux | egrep -i "emer|deco|win|comp"  
<SheepInPanic> monkeyD: Wegen der lauten Festplatte: du könntest versuchen den Wert des Acoustic Managements der Platte mittels "hdparm" zu ändern.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Fensterdekoration kommando -> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Fuchs> das ist so ein doofes wrapperding von Ubuntu ... 
<Fuchs> Befehl oben, Ausgabe bitte. Wenn mehr als 3 Zeilen: pastebin 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ok, ich meine beim starten ist die platte laut, und wenn ich irgend ein programm starte, zb libre oder firefox, aber um das thema abzuschließen, was soll ich googlen was kann mir helfen ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: hdparm, wie ich und das Panikschaf geschrieben haben 
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Das Problem, daß der Internetzugang langsamer geworden ist, haben auch andere gehabt. Ich selbst nicht. Vielleicht guckst Du in bugs.launchpad.com nach diesem Fehler.
<monkeyD> SheepInPanic: Fuchs meint das ich damit mein platte kaputt machen kann
<dreamon> Fuchs, dreamon  13907  1.7  1.4  84932 43072 pts/0    S    22:20   0:13 compiz --replace
<Fuchs> monkeyD: mit der Warnung noch einmal, dass man hdparm mit viel Vorsicht verwenden sollte 
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, da laeuft kein decorator mehr. Warum auch immer. Starte den mal, ebenfalls mit --replace und & disown 
<monkeyD> ok, also viel lesen
<Fuchs> man hdparm  sobald Du es installiert hast, 
<Fuchs> das listet die Optionen auf und warnt auch bei denen, die kritisch sind
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Steck mal Deine USB-Maus ab und wieder an und nopaste das Log von dmesg | tail. Vielleicht steht dort ein Hinweis.
<monkeyD> Fuchs: eine dumme frage, mit lsmod, werden alle treiber geladen die insalliert sind, aber ich finde das sehr unübersichtlich, gibt es irgendwo eine option oder ein programm das genauer zeigt welche hardware mit welchen treiber insalliert ist und was geladen wird ?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: tail zusammen mit nopaste ist eine ganz schlechte Idee, 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: er soll das besser direkt an pastebinit pipen
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ja, lspci -vvv 
<Fuchs> (und das selbe noch mit lsusb fuer USB Geraete) 
<Fuchs> oder ein Totschlaeger fuer alles wie lshw oder hwinfo 
<monkeyD> in windows habe ich den hardware manager mit der hardware und welche insalliert, welche aktiviert und welche treiber gerade geladen sind
<monkeyD> aber ich versuch mal lspci
<lude_> ich habe bei der Installation mein ~ verschlüsselt, wie kann ich am besten von bestimmten Vereichnissen Sicherungen auf einen externen Datenträger machen?
<monkeyD> -vvv
<jahrome_> bullgard4: thx for thy help, das ist mir alles zu unübersichtlich, ich steig um auf gentoo
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Ob das übersichtlicher ist?   --  Viel Glück!
<monkeyD> Fuchs: bei lspci -vvv steht nicht welcher treiber welches gerät benutzt
<jahrome_> bullgard4: da weiss ich wenigstens, was ich tue und werde nicht aufgefordert, mein system upzugraden, was danach nicht mehr läuft
<monkeyD> und welches insalliert ist und welches nicht
<Fuchs> monkeyD: doch
<Fuchs> bei den Geraeten wo es ein Kernelmodul gibt wird das definitiv angezeigt
<monkeyD> lspci scheint mir der flasche befehel zu sein, lsmod müsste es doch sein 
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein, lsmod zeigt nur die Module, nicht aber die Hardware. lspci ist korrekt. 
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Ich bin neugierig: Wer oder was hat Dich aufgefordert, Dein System zu aktualisieren?
<jahrome_> bullgard4: das aktualisierungstool
<monkeyD> module sind doch die treiber, aber lspci listet hardware die auch nicht installiert ist
<jahrome_> bullgard4: und es gab nicht mal ne warnung, dass danach irgendwas nicht funktionieren könnte
<Fuchs> monkeyD: definiere "nicht installiert"
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Sprichst Du von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung (engl. Update Manager)?
<monkeyD> kein hardware support
<monkeyD> aller funktionen
<jahrome_> bullgard4: ja, aktualisierungsverwaltung
<Fuchs> monkeyD: gibt es nicht direkt, wuesste nicht, wie das gehen sollte. 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ich will jetzt wissen welchen treiber meine soundkarte benutzt, denn will ich löschen und wieder insallieren
<monkeyD> um zu lernen :)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie heißt das Programm das wenn man alt+f2 drückt aufgeht?
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Ah, ok. --  Aber ich vermute, daß Du bei Gentoo auf noch mehr Schwierigkeiten stoßen wirst. --  Viel Glück!
<Fuchs> dreamon: abhaengig von der Desktopumgebung, bei Gnome ist, Irrtum vorbehalten, das Panel fuer den Dialog zustaendig
<Fuchs> monkeyD: da werde ich Dir ganz sicher nicht dabei helfen. 
<k1l> dreamon: bei unity macht es die dash auf iirc
<Fuchs> k1l: er hat gnome
<Fuchs> k1l: also classic, wie ich das verstanden habe. Er moechte ja compiz damit nutzen, bei unity waere das gegeben
<monkeyD> Fuchs: bei lspci -vvv sehe ich nur die hardware mit ein paar zusatz infos aber nicht wie die treiber heißen
<jahrome_> bullgard4: ich würde gerne meine probleme, bevor ich umsteige der ubuntu community/den entwicklern zuteil werden lassen. wie kann ich das machen?
<dreamon> ja.. gnome.. ich liebe gnome.. bis unity einen Pfahl zwischen uns trieb
<k1l> jahrome_: auf launchpad.net die bugs benennen, bzw gucken, ob es die nicht schon bekannt sind
<Fuchs> monkeyD: fuchs@tfox ~ % sudo lspci -vvv | g snd
<Fuchs>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<Fuchs> jahrome_: launchpad.net ist die beste Idee
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Das hängt von der Art der Probleme ab. Die wirksamste Methode ist in den meisten Fällen ein Fehlerbericht an Launchpad.
<jahrome_> gibt es denn auch "sollrichtlinie"
<jahrome_> ??
<monkeyD> g: Befehl nicht gefunden
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Ja. Aber nur mit begrenztem Gültigkeitsbereich.
<monkeyD> also ist lspci -vvv doch nicht das was ich gesucht habe Fuchs
<Fuchs> fuer? Den Fehlerrapport?  Je mehr Informationen je besser, englisch, sachlich, pro Problem einen Bericht 
<jahrome_> weil ich kann von zwei fehlerwirkungen auf jeden fall sprechen, aber um mehr zu finden, müsste ich die spezifikation kennen
<Fuchs> monkeyD: g ist ein alias von mir auf grep -i, das war nur zum zeigen, dass lspci sehr wohl Treiber anzeigt, wenn in Verwendung
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Fang mit den 2 Fehlerberichten an.
<monkeyD> wie ist der befehl jetzt genau ?  sudo lspci -vvv | grep -i snd ?
<bullgard4> jahrome_: Die Spezifikationen stehen auch in Launchpad (sofern sie neu sind und von Ubuntu stammen.)
<Fuchs> monkeyD: nein. Nur lspci -vvv. Und noch mal: ich helfe Dir ganz sicher nicht dabei, systemkritische Pakete wie ALSA zu deinstallieren. 
<dippdort> Hallo .. hat bestimmt shconeinmal jemand gefagt .. aber wie ist das nun mit der 11.04 netbook remix version .. gibts die noch nicht als iso oder was ist da los?
<Fuchs> du kannst das gerne machen, aber sicher ohne Hilfe von mir, und sicher ohne Support, wenn es zu Bruch geht
<monkeyD> ich will alsa nicht deinnstalieren Fuchs :) 
<Fuchs> genau das hast Du aber oben geschrieben. 
<Fuchs> Von daher -> End of support. 
<monkeyD> sudo lspci -vvv | grep -i snd habe ich versucht und "Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0" kam raus
<bullgard4> dippdort: ich glaube, die ist weggefallen (bzw. in die Haupt-ISO integriert worden).
<Fuchs> monkeyD: dann hast Du den Namen von Deinem Soundtreiber gefunden
<dippdort> bullgard4: das komische ist ja .. auf ubuntu.com wird man bei den torrent files drauf verwiesen aber es exestiert dann kein torrent file.. komische sache
<dreamon> Fuchs, in compiz settings.. weisst du zufällig wo ich die anzahl der flächen einstelle.. hab das bisher immer über Panel Arbeitsflächenumschalter gemacht.. aber der reagiert nicht mehr auf die anzahl
<monkeyD> Fuchs: snd steht für soundkarte ?
<Fuchs> monkeyD: wenn Du nun etwas weitersuchst findest Du raus, dass das ein Kernelmodul mit dem Namen (und .ko am Schluss) ist, und zu ALSA gehoert. Wie alle Soundtreiber
<Fuchs> wenn Du das also deinstallieren willst: bitte. Ohne mich. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: in general settings 
<bullgard4> dippdort: Es kpnnte sein, daß dort noch eine veraltete Information steht.
<Fuchs> dritter oder vierter Reiter, hat es horizontal- und vertical-size 
<monkeyD> Fuchs; ich befinde mich auf meiner virtuellen box und habe ein snapshot gemacht, also keine angst
<Fuchs> monkeyD: sorry, aber nein. Dafuer ist meine Zeit zu schade. 
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Mal eine allgemeine Frage. wenn ich ab und zu musik mache und gerne niedrige latenzen hätte, dann sollte ich ja ubuntustudio installieren. aber hab ich damit irgendwelche nachteile zum normalen ubuntu?
<Fuchs> kannst Dich gerne wieder melden bei konkreten Problemen mit Ubuntu. 
<bullgard4> dippdort: (Ich glaube, ich habe heute genau das in einem anderen Kanal gelesen.)
<Fuchs> NTQ: nein. einen Realtimekernel und ein paar zusaetzliche Programme, als Normalnutzer solltest Du keine Nachteile haben
<Fuchs> NTQ: in seltenen Faellen kann sein, dass externe Treiber (Graphikkarte, WLAN) Probleme mit diesem speziellen kernel haben. Wenn nicht: keine Nachteile. 
<NTQ> Fuchs: gut, danke. also erstmal das ganze mit einem live-ubuntustudio-usb-stick testen. :)
<dippdort> bullgard4: sprich .. die normale 32 bit installieren und dann den netbook remix packete installieren?
<bullgard4> NTQ: Kaum Nachteile als Normalbenutzer. Ein paar Features fallen weg.
<NTQ> bullgard4: die da wären?
<k1l> dippdort: das normale ubuntu setzt jetzt auf unity und ich würde das erstmal so probieren
<monkeyD> Fuchs: ich habe lspci -vvv benutzt aber bei meinem vga steht nur der name der hardware aber nicht der name des treibers, ich kenne den treiber, den habe ich selber insalliert
<bullgard4> NTQ: Die habe ich vergessen. Das sollte in ubuntuusers.de stehen.
<Fuchs> NTQ: das ist Quark, keine fehlenden Features 
<bullgard4> NTQ: Im wiki
<Fuchs> NTQ: ist ein ganz normales Ubuntu mit einem anderen Kernel und Zusatzpaketen 
<NTQ> bin schon auf der suche
<dippdort> k1l: naja ma anschauen wie es eh so aufem eepc läuft .. erstma livestick .. 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio
<bullgard4> dippdort: Ja.
<NTQ> Fuchs: ich war schneller ;)
<Fuchs> (da steht aber in etwa haargenau das, was ich runtergebetet habe) 
<dippdort> join
<dippdort> argh sry
<monkeyD> Fuchs: der grund warum ich das wissen will ist nur die interesse das system zu verstehen, viele meiner freune wollen ubuntu haben, haben aber probleme da sich entweder treiber insalliert haben die falsch sind, zu viele treiber für die hardware insalliert haben oder nicht wissen wie der treiber heißt den sie benutzen wollen oder nicht wissen ob der treiber verwendet wurde
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ich will Dir das ja nicht wegnehmen, nur musst Du Dir jemand anderes suchen, der Dich dabei supported. Dazu habe ich schlicht die Zeit nicht, die investiere ich dann lieber in Leute mit konkreten Problemen, tut mir leid
<Fuchs> aber wenn Du eine virtuelle Maschine hast haelt Dich ja keiner ab. Probier da ruhig. 
<NTQ> was will monkeyD denn machen?
<Fuchs> Treiber deinstallieren
<NTQ> pulseaudio?
<Fuchs> nein, ALSA 
<NTQ> ALSA???
<Fuchs> aber koennte man das aus dem Supportkanal raushalten? Danke. 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: um das thema zu beenden, wieso steht bei lspci -vvv nicht der name des vga treiber, bist du dir sicher das er dort steht ?
<Fuchs> hier ja, inklusive alternativer Treiber. 
<Fuchs> ob es bei Dir auch ist kann ich von hier aus nicht sagen, da muesste ich die Ausgabe sehen. Und nein, ich will sie nicht sehen. Grund: siehe oben. Sorry. 
<Fuchs> Und ja, ich bin mir sicher, ich bin mir bei 99,9% der Dinge, die ich hier schreibe, sicher. Sonst markiere ich es als unsicher (Irrtum vorbehalten) oder schreibe es gar nicht erst. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, danke!
<deem> ich hab grade erfolgreich ein update von 10.04.1 auf 10.10 durchgeführt. allerdings habe ich mit dem neuen kernel (2.6.35-28) kein bild mehr. es erscheint nur einmal ganz kurz das ubuntu logo und dann ist alles schwarz. mein monitor meldet "Kein Signal". Nur ein Strg+Alt+Entf fährt den PC herunter und ich kann dann den letzten Kernel benutzen, mit dem ich atm online bin (2.6.32-31). Was könnte da die Ursache sein? Falsche Kernelmodule? Module, die ...
<deem> ... mit meiner Grafikkarte kollidieren? Habe eine Onboard Karte von ATI (Radeon Xpress 200)
<Fuchs> dreamon: keine Ursache. Geht alles wieder? 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: vielen dank, ich nehme es dir nicht übel du hast mich weiter gebracht, ich google mal ein wenig und wenn was sein sollte versuch ich den offtopic oder so, danke nochmals Fuchs :)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja. Würfel wieder da.. Rahmen auch.. alt +F2 geht zwar nicht.. aber ist nicht so wichtig.. nehm eh gnome-do
<Robert_Zenz> Sonst noch jemand bei dem das ue nicht geht, und das scharfe s den Taschenrechner aufruft unabhängig vom eingestellen Layout? Fragezeichen geht aber, genauso wie äö.
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du kannst auf Alt+F2 in ccsm einen beliebigen Befehl binden, auch gnome-do 
<k1l> deem: treiber aus den quellen? oder manuell? wenn manuel, da ist der fehler bei neuen kerneln
<Fuchs> dreamon: ggf. ist genau das das Problem, dass auf Alt+F2 schon ein Befehl ist, und der so nie beim Panel landet. Pruef das. 
<deem> k1l: ich hab keine treiber nachinstalliert. das lief ootb
<bullgard4> Robert_Zenz: Von welcher ubuntu-Version redest Du? Desktop-Oberfläche?
<dreamon> Fuchs, nunja.. hab ihn nicht verstellt.. der steht under System->Einstellungen->Tastenkombinationen drin.. aber passiert nix
<Fuchs> dreamon: compiz hat eigene, in ccsm, und die ueberschreiben die von Gnome definitiv 
<Robert_Zenz> bullgard4, 11.04, Gnome (also Classic).
<Fuchs> dreamon: also: schau da nach. Wirklich. 
<Robert_Zenz> bullgard4, hat sich erledigt, das stgeht so in den Tastenkuerzeln drin. -_-'
<bullgard4> Robert_Zenz: Bei mir funktioniert beides einwandfrei.
<Robert_Zenz> bullgard4, japp, bei mir jetzt auch wieder. Danke für die kurze Unterstützung. :)
<bullgard4> :-)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Möglich.. aber es gibt soooo viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten.. unter Comands ist es auf jedenfall nicht.. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: das hat links ein Suchfeld, da kann man auch nach Kuerzeln suchen
<dreamon> Fuchs, er spuckt mir unity aus.. aber unity hab ich in compiz deaktiviert.. habs nochmal neu vergeben.. tut immer noch nicht.. sehr seltsam
<Fuchs> das erste war zu erwarten (war auch meine Vermutung), dass es immer noch nicht tut ist komisch
<Fuchs> probier mal in den Gnome Tastenkuerzeleinstellungen was anderes, 
<Fuchs> um zu schauen ob es am Tastenkuerzel oder am Dialog liegt
<dreamon> Fuchs, habe kombination umgestellt damit geht es auch nicht.. dann hat es mit dem Aufruf was zu tun
<Fuchs> wenn Du eh gnome-do nimmst: binde das mit ccsm auf Alt+F2 und gut ist
<dreamon> Fuchs, Unity hat doch das teil mit der super taste.. wie heißt das dingens.. das würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen
<Fuchs> das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, ich nutze kein unity
<Michael> guten abend ubuntu gemeinde!
<dreamon> bei kde ist es doch auch son teil.. da wenn man unten links den button klickt.. auch fein
<Fuchs> kde hat krunner
<Fuchs> das kann man auch nehmen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich finde schon was.. Aber vielen Dank.. du bist ein Hund, Fuchs.
<Fuchs> ich nehme das einfach mal als Kompliment
<dreamon> So wars gedacht!
<Guest27402> ich brauche hilfe. beim update auf 11.04 ist kurz vor schluss, als ich noch optionen für meine grub conf auswählen konnte, mein rechner abgeschmiert. ich musste ihn abwürgen nach einer wartezeit von ca. 1h. da hatte sich immer noch nichts getan. danach konnte ich das system gar nicht mehr aufstarten. nun habe ich im wiederherstellungsmodus die pakete repariert. jetzt startet mein system auf. nach etwa 2 minuten blinken num u
<Fuchs> ,512? Guest27402 
<shetlandpony> Guest27402: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Fuchs> Guest27402: wenn da noch CAPS Lock kommt: das ist ein Kernel Panic, so ziemlich das schlimmste was passieren kann
<Fuchs> Guest27402: schau mal, ob Du uns aus /var/log  noch ein paar Logs, vor allem messages, geben kannst
<Fuchs> ich geh nun allerdings schlafen. Viel Erfolg. 
<Guest27402> ok ich schaue mal nach. gute nacht und dankeschön
<Gulaschkanone> Live-CD booten und "sudo update-grub" ausführen. Sollte funktionieren
<benti> hallo!
<sds5891> kann mir jemand sagen wieso die desktop wall seit einer neuinstallation von ubuntu auch beim scrollen innerhalb von fenstern ausgelöst wird?
<benti> Hallo! ich habe ein Acer Aspire 5943G Laptop und seit ein paar Tagen Ubuntu 11.04 installiert. Leider funktioniert das eingebaute Mikro unter Skype überhaupt nicht und auch sonst nur teilweise. Genauso funktioniert der Sound mal und mal nicht. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum das so willkürlich passiert. Vor allem wäre es aber gut Skype zum laufen zu bringen...
<bullgard4> sds5891: Was ist denn eine "Desktop-Wall"?
<k1l> ,skype? benti 
<shetlandpony> benti, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<KNUBBIG> bullgard4: Compiz Plugin, bei dem alle Workspaces nebeneinander angezeigt werden (glaub ich)
<k1l> benti: auf der seite sind einige sachen zu soundproblemen in skype
<benti> danke
<sds5891> ne, mann kann einfach per mausrad die viewports wechseln
<KNUBBIG> mh ok sry. Per Mausrad? Suckt doch :D
<bullgard4> KNUBBIG: Danke!
<KNUBBIG> bullgard4: np, hab mich aber wohl vertan :)
<sds5891> manchmal brauch ichs halt
<sds5891> ne idee woran es liegen könnte?
<KNUBBIG> stell die Frage bitte nochmal, die ist nur halb da :)
<sds5891> wieso werden die desktops gewechselt wenn man das mausrad in einem normalen fenster benutzt
<sds5891> normalerweise tut es das nämlich nur wenn die maus über dem freien desktop steht
<KNUBBIG> Mhh da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sorry :(
<sds5891> np, hab mich mittlerweile schon dran gewöhnt :)
<benti> Das hat schon mal geholfen, Skype läuft jetzt genauso schlecht wie die Tonaufnahme sonst auch. Woher könnte das Rauschen im Mikro kommen? (Unter Windows ist das nicht so...)
<pacy_> hey. hab mir gerade xubuntu installiert aber iwie hab ich jetzt das problem , dass mir keine submenues mehr angezeigt werden also weden vom panel noch sonst irgendwo ... hab schon andere windowmanager probiert aber das hilft auch nciht
<pacy_> sorry habs
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-03
<pacy_> mann bin ich n trottel
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8 da drinnen
<NTQ> seit neustem ist mein firefox wieder englisch. wie konnte das denn passieren? da war nur irgendeine aktualisierung
<maria-chellini> hallo, bin neu bei ubuntu - kann mir jmd sagen woran das liegt das flashvideos immer flackern?
<prophy> hallo - vielleicht ist ja noch jemand wach
<prophy> hab ubuntu in ner virtualbox installiert - unity funktioniert auch super nur bei den gtk dialogen im fenster scheint nur das standardgtk aktiv zu sein
<prophy> gibts da irgendnen grund oder hab ich iwo was falsch gemacht?
<pacy_> maria-chellini, bin auch ziemlich neu aber an meinem laptop hats damals nur daran gelegen dass die hardwareunterstützung aktiviert war ( bekommst ueber n rechtsklick auf das video und dann einstellungen geregelt ) desweiteren hab ich gelsen dass gewisse ati karten da probleme haben da geibts n artikel im wiki .. was hast denn für ne grafikkarte
<luftikuss>  /lastlog bullgard
<Miller42> gibts ne Möglichkeit, den xscreensaver einfach nur auf Schwarz zu stellen, ohne Lock?
<DaHopi> guten morgen, bei ubuntu 11.04 verschwindet das "panel" auf der linken Seite nicht, wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere..
<DaHopi> es wird immer ein Teil der Anwendung verdeckt..
<bullgard4> DaHopi: Sprichst Du von Unity?
<DaHopi> yepp :D
<bullgard4> Das "Ding" dort linkis heißt "Launcher" und nicht "panel".
<DaHopi> Danke
<DaHopi> wird immer noch angezeigt.
<DaHopi> http://img534.imageshack.us/f/launcheru.jpg/
<koegs> DaHopi: hast du den ccsm installiert? guck mal im unity-plugin wie da die settings sind
<DaHopi> @koegs: http://img14.imageshack.us/f/ccsm.png/
<DaHopi> @koegs: hab dran aber nix geschraubt, sollte default sein..
<koegs> im anderen Tab steht afaik das verhalten
<DaHopi> @koegs: http://img600.imageshack.us/i/ccsm2.png/
<Laibsch> Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein wenig selbst ins Knie geschossen und cryptsetup deinstalliert, obwohl ich ein encrypted LVM für / habe.  Ich versuche jetzt, mein initramfs zu reparieren, um wieder booten zu können.  Details in Englisch unter https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/154973  Wer kann helfen?
<koegs> DaHopi: leider habe ich nicht allzuviel erfahrung mit Unity, aber probier doch mal das settings zu ändern und dann wieder zurückzustellen, ob sich dann das verhalten resettet
<DaHopi> @koegs: hmm das einzige was hilft ist "never" da wird der Desktop verkleinert und ich seh zumindest die app ganz.. kostet fläche - aber damit kann ich erstmal leben. 
<DaHopi> danke für den tipp mit ccsm
<bullgard4> DaHopi: Gestern hielt <jcastro> eine Unterrichtsstunde über Unity. Er ging auch auf den Launcher ein. Vielleicht findest Du Dein Problem behandelt in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/02/%23ubuntu-classroom.txt.
<DaHopi> @bullgard4: danke für den tipp, ich sehs mir gleich durch
<bullgard4> DaHopi: (Im IRC brauchst Du dem Nick des Adressaten kein '@' voranzustellen. Die IRC-Clientprogramme interpretieren das erste Wort Deiner Mitteilung automatisch als Nick.)
<nexx> Oder auch das fünfte bullgard4 ;)
<monika> hi, sitz gerade wieder bei meiner mutter am rechner, dieser hat sich heute nacht aktualisiert und nun sieht einiges auf der ubuntu oberfläche wieder andersaus
<monika> nun würde ich gerne ein Programm beim hochfahren automatisch starten lassen
<monika> ich habe die Arbeitsflächenverknüpfung unter startprogramme hinzugefügt, nun öffnet er beim hochfahren aber nur gedit und zeigt mir den INhalt der Verknüpfung an anstatt das Programm zu starten
<monika> wie bekomme ich hin das er das Programm startet
<LetoThe2nd> monika: vmtl. nautilus/$deinlieblingsdateimanager + passende parameter in den autostart setzen, nicht einfach das verknüpfungsfile, welches ja schliesslich nur ne textdatei ist.
<monika> ok, was meinst du mit lieblingsdateimanager?
<LetoThe2nd> monika: vielleicht ists ja nicht nautilus? dann eben "$lieblingsdateimanager" durch den namen deines bevorzugtenprogrammes ersetzen.
<monika> ok macht es einen UNterschied wenn das Programm unter wine gestartet wird?
<monika> hatte aber einen ubuntu installer gehabt, der das mit dem wine automatisch gemacht hat
<LetoThe2nd> ok, ich bin raus.
<monika> cu
<monika> so mal neubooten und testen
<Oliver01> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe gestern auf anraten ein Upgrade meines System auf 10.04 gemacht. Ich verwende auf diesem System ein virtualisiertes XP zum arbeiten. Davon habe ich ein Image gezogen, welches ich nun wieder importieren wollte. Leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung :http://pastebin.com/L0mF3s6i. Ich verwende zur Virtualisierung Virtual Box 4.0.2. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen die Maschine zu importieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: darf man fragen, warum du export + import der VMs machen willst?
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: den Arbeitsordner der VMs kann man eigentlich ohne weiteres weiter verwenden. über upgrades von ubuntu sowohl als auch vbox hinweg.
<Oliver01> ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit der VB nach einem Patch von 9.04. Hier im Channel konnte man mir nicht weiterhelfen und riet mir auf 10.04 zugehen. Also habe ich das XP zunächst über die Export-Funktion exportier, dann 10.04 aufgespielt und will nun das XP wieder draufspielen.
<Amon-san> hi, ich hab ein problem mit Miro. das prohgramm selbst ist völlig idle, aber es startet ein bis zwei prozesse die im task-manager nur als Python-Prozess zu identifizieren. diese Prozesse verbrauchen dann 70-100% CPU aber miro sagt nicht dass es etwas bearbeiten würde
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: das ist alles schön, beantwortet aber meine frage nicht.
<Oliver01> weil nach dem Aufspielen eines neuen Ubuntu der Festplatte ja neu formatiert ist und ich die VM verloren hätte
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: ja aber warum dann umständlich exportieren und dann wieder importieren anstatt einfach den Virtualbox-ordner wegzusichern? da könnte man jetzt uch etwas mehr eingreifen, weil man sehen würde wie die daten liegen. aber bei nem OVF-import mit so toller fehlermeldung... eher sehr wenig.
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: hast du nicht ein backup deines homes?
<Oliver01> ok.....
<Oliver01> nein, auf Ubuntu war eigentlich nicht mehr als diese VM
<Oliver01> ich dachte eigentlich genau dafür sei der Export gedacht.
<Oliver01> also sind alle meine Arbeitsdaten nun unwiederbringlich verloren?
<Oliver01> ich meine die aus XP?
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: leider nein, der export ist _kein_ backup. der export/import ist nur so ein absoluter alibi-notnagel, der ohnehin nur sehr selten richtig funktioniert. plus, es ist unglaublich langsam.
<Oliver01> aua
<Oliver01> ich hatte bis eben darin sehr viel mehr vertrauen....
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: also ganz im ernst - wenn du deine daten aussliesslich in einer einzigen vm hast, dann können sie nicht wichtig sein. ungesichterte daten sind schon immer gelöschte daten.
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: deswegen raten wir auch immer und vor jedem grossvorhaben, das homeverzeichnis komplett wegzusichern. dann wärs wahrscheinlich ne sache von minute.
<Oliver01> die sind sehr wichtig! ich habe sie noch über ein Windows im Netzwerk gesyncht für genau den Fall als letzte Wahl
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: ja dann hol sie halt zurück. problem beendet.
<Oliver01> sieht wohl so aus
<Oliver01> ok, dass ich das richtig verstehe;
<Oliver01> statt die Import-Export Funktion zu nutzen, einfach in Zukunft (in ferner,hoffe ich ;-)) die VM-DAtei manuell kopieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: nein. anwelcher stelle sagte ich "datei"?
<Oliver01> ich meine das VM-XP. ISt doch eigentlich nur ne Datei
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<Oliver01> echt?
<Oliver01> ok
<Oliver01> dann mache ich mich mal dran. Danke für eure Hilfe!
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: wenn ich sage "ordner", dann meine ich auch "ordner". ich versuche da im allgemeinen sehr präzise zu sein.
<Oliver01> danke
<Oliver01> entschuldige, ich wollte  Dir nicht das Wort im Munde umdrehen
<LetoThe2nd> ok :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: du kannst es natürlich mal beim support von VBox direkt versuchen, und/oder vbox von der kommadozeile aus zu starten und sehen ob da mehr infos kommen.
<Oliver01> danke für den Hinweis! Ich traue mir das aber noch nicht zu.
<LetoThe2nd> Oliver01: aber im allgemeinen funktioniert das backup bei vbox am allerinfachsten (zumindest auf einer maschine), indem man den ~/.VirtualBox ordner kopiert.
<Oliver01> ok, das habe ich nun gelernt!
<Oliver01> danke
<Ubunux> in neueren vbox-Versionen ist der voreingestellte Pfad für VMs: ~/VirtualBox VMs
<monika> hi habe es hinbekommen teamviewer automatisch starten zu lassen
<monika> nun würde ich es gerne minimiert starten lassen
<monika> was muss ich denn an der datei ändern das es minimiert startet
<monika> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/32689
<dAnjou> probier alltray, wenn es von sich aus keine option bietet
<monika> und wo angefügt?
<monika> bei exec?
<LetoThe2nd> Ubunux: ist micht aufgefallen, aber danke für den hinweis.
<Ubunux> der Pfad kann aber über Globale Einstellungen geändert werden
<monika> es hat eine option, aber die funktioniert leider nicht
<Michi_> guten tag. nach einem misslungenen update auf 11.04 blinken nach meinem systemstart das num- und capslock led um die 15 mal auf und das der computer schaltet sich einfach aus. brauche dringend hilfe.
<mtron>  Michi_: kannst du in den recovery-modus booten und kommst zu einer root shell?
<bullgard4> Michi_: Was sagt /var/log/dmesg.0?
<Michi_> dmesg.0 ist leer
<Michi_> ich hab mich im moment im recovery konsolen modus angemeldet
<bullgard4> Michi_: Was sagt /var/log/dmesg?
<Michi_> bullgard4: da steht einiges drin. bios ram map ... danach NX (Execute Disable) protection: active, DMI 2.4 present
<Michi_> bullgard4: und vor dem bois ram map stehen noch zwei zeilen je eine zur linux version und eine mit boot image
<bullgard4> (ich muß weg.)
<maria-chellini> hallo. bin neu bei ubuntu und wollte mal hören warum flashvideos immer flackern? jmd ne lösung?
<Michi_> maria-chellini: schau mal hier nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<maria-chellini> Michi_  das hatte ich bereits installiert :(
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<Michi_> maria-chellini: im artikel ist ersichtlich, das, solange die hardwareunterstützung durch grafikkarten bei linux nicht vorhanden ist, mit problemen zu rechnen ist
<TheInfinity> Michi_: ... ausser nvidia karten der neueren generation
<Amon-san> hi, ich hab ein problem mit Miro. das prohgramm selbst ist völlig idle, aber es startet ein bis zwei prozesse die im task-manager nur als Python-Prozess zu identifizieren. diese Prozesse verbrauchen dann 70-100% CPU aber miro sagt nicht dass es etwas bearbeiten würde
<mtron> Michi_: im syslog auch nichts auffälliges zu sehen?
<Michi_> mtron: in meinen augen nichts verdächtiges. nur verstehe ich die einträge zu wenig um wirklich deuten zu können um was es sich dabei jeweils handelt
<Michi_> mtronda sind diverse anacron, kernel und ein gnome-session eintrag mit einer warnung
<Michi_> mtron: die warnung betrifft aber nur den screensaver
<mtron> hast du schon probiert den bootsplash auszuschalten um zu sehen ob es dort eine fehlermeldung gibt?
<Michi_> mtron: nein das habe ich noch nicht. muss mich kurz dazu einlesen im wiki und werd dann ein feedback geben sobald ich das gemacht habe.
<Check> morgen zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie das netbook-desktop packet unter 11.04 heist?
<mtron> Michi_: nach dem einschalten shift gedrückt halten, dann den GRUB eintrag editieren (mit e). Ersetzte "quiet splash" mit "text" (ohne anführungszeichen) dann F10 zum booten
<TheInfinity> Check: ubuntu-netbook
<TheInfinity> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbook&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gq85ch
<Michi_> mtron: jetzt bleibt der rechner hängen bei checking battery state. das problem hatte ich schon bevor ich dann die pakete im recovery modus repariert habe. danach konnte ich mich einloggen und hatte das gesagte problem.
<mtron> drücke STRG+ALT+F1
<mtron> kommst du zu einer login console?
<Michi_> mtron: ja, jetzt bin ich bei der login konsole
<mtron> logge dich ein
<mtron> und probier mal "startx"
<mtron> das sollte eine fehlermeldung bringen wenns nicht geht
<Michi_> mtron: das hat geklappt. anmeldemusik ist gekommen. desktop war ne weile da. dann wieder das blinken der leds und schluss
<mtron> gibts jetzt einen neuen eintrag im syslog?
<Michi_> mtron: in der syslog sind immer noch die einträge von gestern abend drin
<mtron> hm... tricky 
<mtron> aber da ja in den user account reinkommst würde ich mal eine sicherung deiner daten machen (falls keine hast)
<anarchysm_> Hallo.. bin ich hier richtig mit einer Frage zur Gnome Shell?
<mtron> ansonsten muss da jetzt ein profi ran. mein latein ist leider schon am ende...
<Michi_> mtron: vielen dank für deine hilfe. wir haben diesen donnserstag nen linux user group treff. werd das gerät dorthin mitnehmen. is halt nur doof da ich das system für die uni brauch zum arbeiten... 
<mtron> wenns ganz dringend ist, mach ein daten backup und einen neu install in eine neue partition. dann kannst die alte beim LUG treffen reparieren und was lernen ;)
<anarchysm_> Hm.. wieso knackt mein Sound, nachdem ich 10.10 installiert habe? Unter 10.04 lief das wesentlich besser..
<fachher> Hallo alle zusammen
<fachher> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem W-Lan. Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen.
<Gulaschkanone> Inwiefern probleme?
<fachher> Mein W-Lan funktioniert, wenn ich jedoch eine sehr hohe Download Geschwindigkeit habe, dann bricht die Verbindung zum Router ab
<Gulaschkanone> Huh? Sowas hör ich zum ersten mal
<fachher> Wenn ich Reconnect dann funktioniert alles. Das Problem liegt definitiv nicht am Router. Mit meinem anderen Laptop bin ich nämlich nach wie mit dem Router verbunden
<fachher> Also ich kann das Problem reproduzieren
<ZeroMC> hm, das hatte ich bisher nur bei archlinux
<ZeroMC> musste da an modulparametern schrauben, dann ging das
<ZeroMC> aber ist schon ewig her
<Gulaschkanone> Das tritt also nur mit diesem einen Laptop auf? Kannst du das auch an einem anderen Router nachvollziehen?
<fachher> Ich kann z.B. unendlich lang rumsurfen ohne Probleme. Sobald ich aber etwas runterlade
<fachher> und ich über 2.8 KByte/s dann macht es PANG
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn es nur an diesem einen Router auftritt, denke ich, dass am Laptop eine Konfiguration daneben haut
<Gulaschkanone> 2.8kb? Das ist aber nicht viel ;)
<fachher> 2800
<Gulaschkanone> achso
<Gulaschkanone> Ich würde mal schauen, ob im syslog o.a ein Hinweis drinsteht, warum er die Verbindung kappt
<fachher> Ich kann es leider nur an diesem Router nachvollziehen. Bei uns an der Uni läuft alles, aber dort bekomme ich nicht so einen hohe Durchsatz
<Gulaschkanone> Moment, wart mal bitte kurz
<xharx> Ich kann unter xubuntu die mausoptionen über /Einstellungen/Einstellungen nicht beeinflussen. Benutze ein touchpad, muss ich da noch extra was installieren?
<Gulaschkanone> fachher: Du kannst "wondershaper" installieren und damit den maximalen Durchsatz regulieren. Das dürfte das Problem umgehen
<Gulaschkanone> xharx: Unter "Maus" müsstest du eigentlich dein Touchpad konfigurieren können
<fachher> Okay, danke für den Workaround. Aber ich hätte schon gerne den vollen Durchsatz
<Smut> guten tag zusammen :)
<Gulaschkanone> Hallo smut
<Smut> hi Gulaschkanone :)
<xharx> eigentlich, ja. ging auch noch unter 10.10. jetzt aber nicht mehr.
<Gulaschkanone> weird
<xharx> doubleclick, geschwindigkeit, alles bleibt gleich
<Gulaschkanone> Hab leider kein Tatschpäd ^^
<xharx> in einer ganz frischen install dassselbe
<Smut> ich hab da mal so ne frage bzgl. Scripting... Wann lohnt es sich geschwindigkeitstechnisch gesehen von bash sciprting auf perl umzusteigen?
<Gulaschkanone> Schon geschaut, ob es auf Launchpad nen Eintrag gibt?
<xharx> nee
<Gulaschkanone> Smut: Lohnt sich das?
<Gulaschkanone> Perl ist zwar mächtiger. Aber unter umständen langsamer
<Smut> das möchte ich ja wissen ;)
<Smut> genau aber unter welchen umständen ist es langsamer im gegensatz zu bash?
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn ich in einem Bash-Script viele Programme aufrufe, könnte es unter Umständen langsamer als ein Perl-Pendant sein
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn du z.B aus einer beliebigen Zeile einer textdatei das zweite Wort möchtest, reicht ein "awk -NR2 '{print $2}'"
<Smut> in perl müsste ich aber die komplette datei durchgehen...
<Smut> verstehe^^
<Gulaschkanone> Schneller geschrieben und läuft auch schneller als das perl ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Weil Perl selbst ja auch erst gestartet werden muss
<fachher> Also ich habe jetzt mal die Geschwindigkeit (2000 KByte/s) gedrosselt, mal sehen ob es immer noch passiert.
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet hier viel halbwissen... soll awk etwa magisch an die richtige stelle springen? das fängt genauso wie der perl-parser einfach vorne an.
<Smut> da ist allerdings auch was dran ;)
<Smut> was empfiehlst du den LetoThe2nd? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: weder perl noch bash, wenns um raw power geht.
<Gulaschkanone> Logisch, aber imho schneller als Perl
<LetoThe2nd> Gulaschkanone: "IMHO" oder "kann ich belegen"?
<Gulaschkanone> imho, war alles nur Gedankengang, habs nie gemessen, da keine Notwendigkeit bestand
<fachher> Ich denke das Problem liegt am Buffer meiner Netzwerkkarte, ich denke dieser wird nicht so schnell geleert und es kommt zu einem Deadlock
<LetoThe2nd> bash vs. perl kann ich persönlich keine empfehlung geben - ersteres nehm ich nur für kleinigkeiten, zweiteres kann ich gar nicht. meine ausdrücklich persönliche meinung wäre entweder a) was dir besser gefällt [einfache lösung] oder b) mach ein profiling [konkrete lösung].
<fachher> Okay, das Problem besteht auch nur unter Linux nicht unter Windows
<Gulaschkanone> fachher: Vielleicht der Treiber unter Linux etwas buggy
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du richtig dampf brauchst, dann kommst du um eine prozessorspezifisch kompilierte sprache eh nicht herum. - und selbst da können dir schlechte biblioptheken noch viel verhageln.
<fachher> Das kann gut sein, aber ich kenne kein alternativ treiber
<Smut> heißt also wenn ich recht einfache scripts habe die nicht über tausende von zeilen gehen schenken sich perl und bash kaum was?
<fachher> Ich habe bereits "linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic" installiert
<fachher> also mit 2000 Kbyte/s stürzt es nicht ab
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: nicht die zeilen sind entscheident, die menge an verarbeiteten daten ist es. ein grep über ein xyz GB grosses binärfile ist is script auch nur eine zeile lang, wird aber sicher ne weile dauern.
<Gulaschkanone> fachher; Was für eine WLAN-Karte hast du denn?
<Smut> ok die menge der zu bearbeitenden daten ist in meinem fall recht gering...
<Smut> wie kann ich den am besten testen welcher script schneller arbeitet? da gibt es doch garantiert ein super tool unter linux ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Ohje, ich wusst mal den Namen
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: für den einstieg "man time", für weiteres dann einschlägige literatur zum thema profiling.
<TheInfinity> Smut: das vernünftig zu testen ist de facto nicht möglich ohne n bissl mehr aufwand. stichwort hintergrundprozesse etc. viel spaß beim profiling :)
<Smut> super dann werd ich mich da mal nen bisschen rein arbeiten, mal sehen welcher script am ende tatsächlich schneller ist ;)
<Smut> wie darf ich das verstehen TheInfinity?
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ich würde auch lösung a) bevorzugen. aber manche leute brauchen halt was zu tun ;-)
<fachher> Ich habe ein Atheros 802.11 b/g/n Karte
<TheInfinity> Smut: lies doch ein. aber ein einfaches messen mit time wird de facto keine aussage bringen. und mehr bedeutet halt viel viel lernen :)
<Smut> klar sonst wirds einem ja langweilig ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: das darfst du so verstehen, dass reproduzierbares, belastbares profiling be solchem script-interpreterzeug nicht soooo trivial ist unter umständen. 
<Gulaschkanone> fachher: Hm, mit denen hab ich keinerlei erfahrung
<Smut> das heißt optimalerweise zum beispiel auf einem frisch aufgestetztem system ect? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Smut: und es wird auch langsam völlig un-ubuntu-ig. wie man entsprechende script am besten profiled: siehe google bzw. die channels von perl und bash.
<Smut> ok :) dann danke ich euch vielmals für eure hilfe und mach mich an die arbeit :)
<Smut> vielen vielen dank :)
<MeMyself> Hallo, wie kann ich in der konsole unter ubuntu den owner eines ordners/datei abfragen?
<deem> MeMyself: ls -la
<MeMyself> deem: super danke
<gju> hi, ist es möglich in der "notification area" für emails anstelle von evolution, thunderbird einzustellen/zu benutzen?
<bullgard4> gju: System > Preferences > Preferred 'Appications > Mail Reader > (dort Thunderbird eintragen). Dann wird wahrscheinlich statt Evolution Thunderbird erscheinen.
<gju> ok, danke, ich probiere es mal aus.
<bullgard4> (Das erscheint eventuell erst nach Neustart von GNOME.)
<gju> hm, nee, das ist es nicht
<gju> er fragt mich jetzt nur, ob ich evolution zu meinem standard-mail-reader machen will.
<gju> ach so, ist übrigens unity. ich weiß nicht, ob das vllt wichtig ist.
<bullgard4> gju: Ich verwende kein Unity. --  Da kann ich Dir nicht helfen. 
<gju> ok
<bullgard4> gju: Mit dem Werkzeug ccsm soll man in Unity diverse Einstellungen vornehmen können. Hast Du das installiert und ausprobiert?
<gju> nee, noch nicht
<lode> hi
<gju> ich glaube aber, dass das nicht unbedingt was mit unity an sich zu tun hat, sondern eher mit dem notification area-applet.
<pr0b0t> moin
<koegs> gju: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/integrate-thunderbird-in-ubuntu.html
<apollo13> hi, ich steh grad am schlauch, braucht ssh -Llocalport:someip:port2 target am target ipv4_forward aktiv?
<pr0b0t> gibt es eine möglichkeit direkt über ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 ein update zu fahren. über das terminal?
<apollo13> man do-release-upgrade
<gju> koegs: ah super, vielen dank! :)
<k1l> ,upgrade? pr0b0t 
<shetlandpony> pr0b0t, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> nevermind, lesen sollte man können
<Amon-san> hi, ich hab ein problem mit Miro. das prohgramm selbst ist völlig idle, aber es startet ein bis zwei prozesse die im task-manager nur als Python-Prozess zu identifizieren. diese Prozesse verbrauchen dann 70-100% CPU aber miro sagt nicht dass es etwas bearbeiten würde
<omani> wie kann ich beim output von "find" den punkt am zeilenanfang der pfade entfernen?
<omani> ok habs
<omani> find / -iname foo statt find . -iname foo
<LetoThe2nd> omani: nur als hinweis - die beiden befehle sind nicht äquivalent.
<ppq> joa.. ansonsten gleiches ergebnis nur, wenn man grad in / ist
<pacy_> morgen
<LetoThe2nd> genau. abhängig vom startordner können die ergebnisse gleich sein - der effekt ist jedoch unterschiedlich.
<pacy_> kann mir jemand sagen worsan dass liegen kann wenn ich ne vpn connectioon konfiguriert hab und die nicht in den vpn verbindungen als mögliche verbindung angezeigt wird im netzwerk manager
<thomas001> Hallo, ich dachte gehört zu haben Ubuntu Monospace wird in 11.04 als schriftart enthalten sein...nun ich habe sie aber irgendwie nicht. wurde das verschoben?
<koegs> thomas001: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/ttf-ubuntu-font-family/filelist
<thomas001> was ist denn L/LI?
<thomas001> ach Light, sorry
<Yoshimo> Ich hatte während ich mein Kubuntu auf Natty aktualisiert habe gestern einen Stromausfall. Wenn ich nun versuche Linux zu starten, heisst es das eine wichtige KDE datei nicht gefunden werden kann. das Warnungsfenster lässt sich nicht wegklicken, da Tastatur und Maus nicht reagieren. Auch nicht im Rettungsmodus. Also hab ich mit mit dem usb-creator einen Livestick gebastelt und wenn ich von dem versuche zu starten,  sehe ich nich
<Yoshimo> t mehr als die erste Zeile mit "syslinux copyright ".
<thomas001> koegs, http://design.canonical.com/2010/11/the-monospace-is-coming/ hier meinten sie nur ist im frühling fertig und ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass es für 11.04 geplant ist, aber dauerts wohl länger, danke 
<TheInfinity> Yoshimo: mit alt strg f1 in die konsole wechseln, sich anmelden, sudo apt-get update und sudo apt-get dist-upgrade durchführen
<TheInfinity> Yoshimo: funktioniert nur mit kabel internet, das wirst dir für die zeit besorgen müssen falls du sonst wlan nutzt
<Yoshimo> wenn man das system nicht mit tastatur neustarten  kann sondern den powerknopf drücken muss wird der wechsel auf die konsole nicht funktionieren
<ppq> Yoshimo: drück da mal enter, vllt. ist es schon der syslinux bootprompt. dann kannst du vom live-system aus in deine installation chrooten und gucken, ob noch was zu retten ist.. testweise nochmal 'do-release-upgrade' zb oder 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Yoshimo> ich schau mal, wofür steht eigentlich -a?
<Gulaschkanone> all
<Gulaschkanone> denk ich mal :D
<ppq> ja
<Yoshimo> na gut, probiern wirs nochmal, bis gleich (hoffentlich)
<ppq> naja, ist das gleiche wie --pending: Konfiguriert ein entpacktes aber noch nicht konfiguriertes Paket. Falls -a oder --pending anstelle von Paket angegeben ist, werden alle entpackten aber nicht konfigurierten Pakete konfiguriert.
<monkeyD> ich will ein terminal auf meinem desktop mit drag und drop platzieren, aber wenn ich das mache dann heißt es fehler beim kopieren ort wird nicht unterstüzt, aber wenn ich drag und drop das terminal icon im unity platziere geht das nur auf dem desktop habe ich diese probleme, warum ?
<Gulaschkanone> Bug?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, unverständnis dafür, dass der desktop nicht mehr als ablagensammelfläche gedacht ist.
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd : beudetet das das man nichtsmals sachen drauf speichern kann oder wie ?, ich meine ich konnte einen starter erstellen
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man irgendwie wieder nautilus als desktopmanager reinfriemeln kann. wie das geht: wer anders, bzw. google, oder vielleicht auch einfach mal arbeitsweise überdenken :-)
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd: aber das ist ein ubuntu ding, ich meine in gnome3 geht das ohne unity
<Gulaschkanone> Gnome3 und Unity sind zwei verschiedene Sachen
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: du bringst da was durcheinander. a) unity und gnome3 sind völlig unterschiedliche sachen b) unity ist ein "ubuntu-ding" c) gnome3 verhält sich bezüglich des desktops im standardzustand ganz genauso. keine ablagefläche.
<monkeyD> Gulaschkanone: ich weiss, aber ich meinte dass das sachen auf dem desktop kopieren via drag und drop, dieser fehler, ist ein unity ding
<Gulaschkanone> Möglich
<Gulaschkanone> Kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich Unity nicht verwende
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd: ok, auch in gnome3 ist das desktop keine ablagefläche
<Bish> apropos unity, ich bin gerade an der arbeit, und update auf 11 , hab ich gleich unity?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<Bish> ohgott.
<Bish> wie werd ich das los?
<Gulaschkanone> Du kannst beim Login aber auf Gone Classic zurückwechseln
<Gulaschkanone> *Gnome
<Bish> gottseidank
<monkeyD> Bish: einfach im anmeldelogin als classic anmelden
<Bish> ist das dann gnome3 ?
<Gulaschkanone> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, was jeder gegen Unity hat
<monkeyD> Bish: gnome3 kommt erst ab 11.10
<Bish> ich habs nur einmal gesehn .. und hab es gehasst
<Gulaschkanone> Liegt es nur daran, dass man es nicht so extrem konfen kann
<koegs> ,ot? an alle
<Bish> will mich daran nicht gewöhnen
<shetlandpony> an alle: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gulaschkanone> Das ist das Problem
<monkeyD> wieso unity wenn es docky oder cairo gibt
<Gulaschkanone> Es ist anders, also ist es schlecht
<Bish> :> würde es zuhause ohnehin nicht verwenden... 
<Gulaschkanone> Windows 7 ist genauso, da hat man nicht einmal die Wahl :P
<Bish> aber ist ja auch das beste OS </troll>
<LetoThe2nd> Bish: monkeyD: Gulaschkanone: pro/contra gnome/unity/kde/sonstwas diskussion hier -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Bish> oki
<monkeyD> LetoThe2nd: wieso wurde das aus gnome3 rausgenommen, also das mit dem drag und drop desktop ding und wie bekommt man das wieder rein ?
<LetoThe2nd> 14:05 < LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man irgendwie wieder nautilus als  desktopmanager reinfriemeln kann. wie das geht: wer anders, bzw. google, oder  vielleicht auch einfach mal arbeitsweise überdenken :-)
<Yoshimo> also das system aufm usb stick bootet nicht weiter als zur copyright meldung auch nach ein paar minuten nicht. Woran könnte das liegen?
<fachher> So ich habe jetzt mal alle Details meines Problems und meines Rechners zusammen gefasst. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
<fachher> http://pastebin.com/zFxFYqN5
<samba42> hi, ich hab ein problem mit apt-get in verbindung mit nen proxy
<samba42> bzw sudo in verbindung mit proxy
<Bish> samba42: deine umgebungsvariable will nicht im sudo funktionieren?
<samba42> richtig
<Bish> samba42: /etc/environment ändern, so würde ichs tun
<samba42> also statt in .profil in environment eintragen?
<Bish> samba42: ja, irgendwie HTTP_PROXY="" da eintragen
<Bish> weiss nicht ob es in ubuntu saubere wege gibt
<samba42> naja ich hab mich an das wiki von ubuntuusers gehalten
<samba42> aber da geht es mit sudo halt nich
<samba42> seltsamer weise
<Bish> samba42: musst halt gucken aus welchem grund deine umgebungsvariable nicht mitkommt, bei sudo und das problem irgendwie lösen oder fixen
<Gulaschkanone> Wie lautet der Link zum Artikel?
<samba42> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<Gulaschkanone> "Für eine systemweite Konfiguration dagegen ist es die Datei /etc/profile."
<Gulaschkanone> Das brauchst du
<Gulaschkanone> Würde ich mal behaupten
<samba42> hab ich gemacht
<Yoshimo> was könnte man tun wenn der Ubuntu USB LiveStick nicht zum booten zu bewegen ist und das bereits bestehende System die Zusammenarbeit mit Tastatur und Maus verweigert so das man nich auf die Konsole kommt?
<samba42> wie gesagt hab mich an das wiki gehalten
<samba42> die eintragungen sind schon so richtig, da ich mit jeden andern nutzer den proxy nutzen kann
<Gulaschkanone> samba42: Hast du sicherheitshalber mal neugestartet?
<Gulaschkanone> Damit er die Änderungen auf jedenfall mitbekommt?
<deem> Yoshimo: netzwerkboot
<samba42> nachdem ich es jetz noch zus?tzlich in /etc/environment eintragen hab noch nicht
<Gulaschkanone> samba42: Moment, davon soll ausschließlich apt betroffen sein?
<samba42> nein
<samba42> aber daf?r brauch ich es
<samba42> ?ber die apt.conf gehts allerdings
<samba42> m?chte aber die richtige l?sung ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Genau das wollte ich ansprechen ;)
<samba42> teste es zzt immer mit wget
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn du es nur für apt brauchst...
<samba42> naja f?rs erste
<samba42> aber prinzipell macht es schon sinn wenn die umgebungsvariable auch f?r sudo stimmt
<Gulaschkanone> Lege doch mal unter /root eine .profile an, dann sollte es theoretisch auch mit sudo laufen. Ist zwar nicht die sauberste Lösung
<Gulaschkanone> Könnte aber gehen
<Gulaschkanone> also einfach "sudo cp ~/.profile /root"
<samba42> sudo echo $http_proxy
<samba42> sudo echo $http_proxy
<samba42> sudo echo $http_proxy stimmt seltsamer weise
<samba42> huch
<Gulaschkanone> weird...
<Gulaschkanone> Was macht "sudo echo $HTTP_PROXY"?
<user82> hi. ich hab jetzt grub manuell installiert(grub-install). wie kann ich ihm mitteilen wo er die /boot/grub/grub.cfg und so weiter findet bzw sie neu anlegen mit auto-erkennung aller betriebssysteme?
<Gulaschkanone> Also groß geschrieveb
<samba42> naja die umgebungsvariable ausgeben
<samba42> also die f?r den proxy
<Gulaschkanone> Oops, falsche taste :-/
<samba42> xD
<Gulaschkanone> Bin gewohnt, mit STRG+W das letzte Wort zu löschen
<samba42> OT: wo isn das  bitte so?
<Gulaschkanone> Terminal ;)
<Gulaschkanone> user82: update-grub findet das alles idR von alleine
<samba42> hmm... in mein nich^^
<user82> ah ok..ich hab grade gefundne dass ich die parition mounten muss und als root dir angeben
<user82> nochmal von vorn...
<Gulaschkanone> samba42: Also $HTTP_PROXY gibt das selbe aus wie $http_proxy?
<Gulaschkanone> user82: Redest du von Grub oder Grub2?
<samba42> jop, hab ja die beiden variablen gleich gesetzt
<Gulaschkanone> k
<samba42> wtf... jetz hab ich nen neustart gemacht un er l?st keine namen mehr aud
<samba42> *auf
<samba42> erstmal das prob. wieder fixen
<Gulaschkanone> Proxy überhaupt erreichtbar und richtig konfiguriert?
<samba42> vor dem neustart ja^^
<Gulaschkanone> lol *g*
<samba42> jetz l?st er grad keine dns eintr?ge mehr auf
<samba42> is aber ne andere baustelle
<Oliver01> Hallo. Ich habe unter 10.04 Virtual box installiert und möchte dort nun einen Laserdrucker via USB betreiben. Im Gegensatz zu den älteren VB-Versinen muss ich nun eine Erweiterung in VB einspielen um die USB-Schnittstellen nutzen zu können. Theoretisch..... Folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte ich: http://pastebin.com/eztPZ1bq . Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<Gulaschkanone> Das kann erst einmal alles sein
<Gulaschkanone> Da du von den Extensions sprichst, gehe ich davon ausm, dass du das Repo von Oracle eingebunden hast
<Gulaschkanone> Hast du auch die richtige Zeile genommen? Also die mit jaunty?
<Oliver01> Ich habe die Erweiterung von der Webseite http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads gezogen
<Gulaschkanone> Klar, aber ich rede von VirtualBox selbst
<koegs> wenn überhaupt, dann "lucid" für 10.04
<Oliver01> ich verwende kein Jaunty, sondern 10.04
<Gulaschkanone> Oops, die meinte ich ;)
<Oliver01> ja genau, sorry
<Oliver01> ich verwechsle die Namen, nehme daher immer die Verionsnummern
<Gulaschkanone> Jaunty war ja 09.10 oder so ^^
<Oliver01> ^
<Oliver01> ;-)
<Gulaschkanone> Wie bist du vorgegangen?
<Gulaschkanone> Extensions installiert, und dann?
<Oliver01> ich habe mir von der Webseite von Virtual Box die Version 4.06 für "Lucid" runtergeladen und installiert. Dann habe ich mir das Extention runtergeladen und aus dem Downloadverzeichnis installiert. Die Installation wurde mir von VB bestätigt.
<Oliver01> dann habe ich VB gestartet und bin in der XP-VM in die Einstellungen für USB gegangen und habe dort diese Meldung erhalten
<Gulaschkanone>  Das Problem scheint uralt zu sein ^^
<Gulaschkanone> Mal schauen, ob ich was aus dem Thread hier rauslesen kann
<Oliver01> ja, hätten die besser beim Alten lassene sollen
<Gulaschkanone> Probier mal bitte das aus: "sudo VBOX=$(grep vboxusers /etc/group | sed 's/vboxusers:x:\(.*\):.*/\1/')
<Gulaschkanone> mount -t usbfs -o devgid=$VBOX,devmode=664,nodev,noexec,nosuid none /proc/bus/usb"
<Gulaschkanone> oops, mount auch mit sudp
<Gulaschkanone> *sudo
<koegs> was soll das bewirken?
<Oliver01> den ersten oder zweiten Befehl?
<Gulaschkanone> Beides
<Oliver01> ok, moment bitte
<koegs> Gulaschkanone: was macht der befehl?
<Gulaschkanone> Wird als Lösungsvorschlag in nem Thread von ubuntuforums gebracht
<Gulaschkanone> Und scheint zu funktionieren
<koegs> ahja, ich möchte nur drauf hinweise, dass man NICHT hirnlos befehle ausprobieren sollte, wenn man nicht weiß wofür unb obs hilft
<Oliver01> mount: Einhängepunkt /proc/bus/usb existiert nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Scheint ein einzeln auftretender Bug in Vbox 4.0.6 zu sein
<sirprof> guten tag leute ...
<Gulaschkanone> Unter debian squeeze tritt der auch auf
<Oliver01> downgrade?
<Gulaschkanone> sirpof: tag
<Oliver01> hallo sirprof
<Gulaschkanone> Oliver01: Bist du Mitglied der Benutzergruppe "vboxusers"?
<Oliver01> moment
<sirprof> ich wollte auf ubuntu 8.04 das vhcs2 installieren ... mal zum teste. ... aber egal was ich mache hier bricht er immer ab ###### MYSQL SETUP ######
<sirprof> ./install-vhcs2: line 44: ./setup: No such file or directory
<Oliver01> ja, bin ich
<deem> sirprof: existiert der ordner denn?
<Gulaschkanone> Hab hier nen Thread gefunden, der gerade mal eine Wochen alt ist: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-zugriff-auf-usb-geraete-unter-virtualbox-/#post-2844228
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/44oz2kz |        Kein zugriff auf USB-Geräte unter VirtualBox 4.0.6 › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sirprof> wo sehe ich das .. da es ja direkt runtergeladen wird ...
<Gulaschkanone> wahrscheinlich in /tmp
<sirprof> hab nur das drin sql7YHam4  vhcs-2.4.8
<Gulaschkanone> ist vhcs-2.4.8 ein ornder?
<sirprof> ja
<Gulaschkanone> Geh mal bitte da rein
<sirprof> etc usr var sind drin
<Gulaschkanone> Huh? Was ist das für eine Software o_O
<sirprof> eben vhcs2
<sirprof> bin ein bisschen am herum testen ... was es so gibt neben confixx usw
<Gulaschkanone> Oliver01: Das scheint ein Bug zu sein, wenn man ein Windows als Gast verwendet.
<Gulaschkanone> IIh, confixx ^^
<sirprof> ja was gibt es dan gutes ... erzähl ^^
<Oliver01> ich bin noch nicht durch den Thread. Hätte ich nur nicht gestern den Patch in 9.04 gemacht. Dann würde alles noch laufen!
<Oliver01> sehr ärgerlich!
<monkeyD> ist dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg überaltet bzw was gibt es jetzt für eine alternative ?
<ppq> monkeyD: was willst du denn erreichen?
<Gulaschkanone> Oliver01: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-zugriff-auf-usb-geraete-unter-virtualbox-/2/#post-2856075
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/6a5udrv |        Kein zugriff auf USB-Geräte unter VirtualBox 4.0.6 › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Oliver01> danke, lese ich gleich im Anschluss
<Oliver01> das war der gleiche Thread. Es scheint aber keine endgültige Lösung dafür zu geben
<Oliver01> ich werde einen Downgrade auf 3.2 machen
<Oliver01> das sollte helfen
 * deem nutzt 10.04 mit vb 4.0 und da funktioniert usb einwandfrei
<monkeyD> ppq xserver rekonfiguriren
<samba42> so.. ich bin es wieder
<samba42> umgebungsvariablen f?r den proxy stimmen
<samba42> aber gehen tuts trotzdem nicht
<samba42> also die haben auch vorher gestimmt wie es scheint
<samba42> hab die mal alle als root ausgeben lassen
<heidanei> hi
<heidanei> ich suche eine linux distribution, die eine nicht all zu komplizierte oberfläche hat und die auch auf einem alten rechner schnell und gut läuft
<heidanei> ich habe gerade xubuntu getestet, ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit, aber der rechner tut sich bei manchen dingen wenn ich beispielsweise aktualisierungen vornehme oder das email programm oder opera öffne noch etwas schwer
<samba42> was hast du f?r hardware?
<heidanei> einen alten sempron 3400+
<heidanei> 1GB ram glaube ich und eine onboard grafikkarte
<heidanei> der rechner ist gute 4-5 jahre alt
<samba42> also hatte bis vor paar monaten ein ?hnliches system als 2. pc/homeserver 
<samba42> hatte allerdings normales ubutuntu laufen
<samba42> mit gnome
<heidanei> ich habe jetzt ubuntu installiert auf dem rechner und war dann gestern schon mal hier und da hat mir jemand den tipp gegeben ich xubuntu noch installieren und testen, das läuft schon besser wie ubuntu, aber ich bin noch nicht zufrieden
<heidanei> ich hatte ubuntu auch schon auf einem noch älteren rechner laufen, das lief wunderbar
<heidanei> aber ich hatte mit ubuntu gestern immer volle cpu auslastung bei jedem programm das ich geöffnet habe
<rumpe1> heidanei, was suchst du denn genau, bzw. was stört dich noch?
<heidanei> es könnte ein wenig flotter sein
<heidanei> wenn ich der browser öffne und dann in andere fenster wechsle, das hackt und dauert
<samba42> wie w?re es mit "awesome" als window manager
<rumpe1> samba42, hm... wird der eigentlich noch supported? laut http://awesome.naquadah.org/community/  tut sich bei den commits schon seit jahren nicht mehr wirklich viel. Oder ist der mittlerweile einfach "perfekt"? ;)
<samba42> kA.. kenn nur jemand der den auf sein netbook hat
<samba42> weils schneller sein soll
<samba42> au?erdem sehr tastaturfreundlich
<samba42> ok last release is vom 17.01.2011
<rumpe1> samba42, ich werd da wohl auch mal tiefer einsteigen... mausloses desktop hätte schon was für sich. Nur daß das Projekt scheinbar seit Jahren sein Ziel erreicht zu haben scheint, fand ich irritierend. ;)
<samba42> never change a running system XD
<samba42> btw... ich hab immernoch das problem mit dem proxy
<koegs> in /etc/environment ist der proxy eingetragen? was sagt "sudo echo $http_proxy"?
<samba42> habs in /etc/profile drin
<samba42> wenn zu root wechsel un die variablen ausgebe, stimmen die alle
<samba42> also sudu su
<samba42> echo $http_proxy
<samba42> echo $https_proxy
<samba42> ...
<koegs> wies sieht die ausgabe aus?
<samba42> http://www-cache.htw-dresden.de:3128
<samba42> bei allen
<koegs> und was sagt atp-get?
<samba42> das macht trotzdem nix
<koegs> ,wf? samba42
<shetlandpony> samba42: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<samba42> au?er ich trage den proxy in die apt.conf ein
<samba42> dann gehts
<samba42> aber wget zb geht dann trotzdem nicht
<samba42> zumindest nicht mit sudo
<rumpe1> samba42, willst du einen globalen proxy (für alle anwendungen)?
<samba42> jop
<samba42> der stimmt auch f?r alle anderen user
<samba42> aber mit sudo funktioniert der nich
<samba42> obwohl die umgebungsvariablen stimmen
<rumpe1> hm... ich hab bisher lediglich tsocks für sowas verwendet. Vielleicht mal damit probieren.
<cronon> hallo. :)
<samba42> also ich will nur ein externen proxy nutzen
<rumpe1> samba42, tscoks ist ja auch nur ein shell wrapper, der selbst nochmal umgebungsvariablen für explizite anwendungen setzt
<koegs> und ich hab immer noch keine fehlermeldung gesehen
<samba42> scenario: vmware aus der uni gemietet und ubuntu-server image drauf gehauen
<samba42> muss jedoch den proxy nutzen
<samba42> in /etc/profile eingetragen
<samba42> umgebungsvariablen stimmen scheinbar
<samba42> auch f?r root
<samba42> aber sobald ich sudo verwende nutzt er den proxy scheinbar nicht
<samba42> timeout
<koegs> ,enter? samba42
<shetlandpony> samba42: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<samba42> k, sorry
<ppq> monkeyD: eigentlich reicht es, die xorg.conf zu verschieben bzw. zu löschen
<Yoshimo> so  mittlerweile hab ich die kde installation scheinbar repariert mit dpgk -reconfigure -a , allerdings reagiert das system immer noch nich auf tastatur eingaben, womit ich mich natürlich nicht anmelden kann . Woran kanns liegen wenn weder usb maus noch usb tastatur erkannt werden?
<rumpe1>  samba42, stimmen die umgebungsvariablen von "sudo env", bzw. "sudo -i env"?
<rumpe1> (btw. ... wieso überhaupt sudo?)
<ppq> Yoshimo: wie sind die denn angeschlossen? kabellos?
<samba42> na f?r apt-get
<Yoshimo> usb kabel, hat vorm update auch wunderbar funktioniert
<ppq> Yoshimo: schreib mal usbhid in die /etc/modules. wobei das eigtl automatisch geladen werden müsste. sicher, dass das dpkg --configure -a das upgrade abgeschlossen hat?
<samba42> ich m?chte allerdings die elegantere l?sung... also nicht den proxy in die apt.conf eintragen, sondern.. sagen wir es richtig machen^^
<Yoshimo> es hiess, es gäbe probleme bei einigen paketen, wegen fehlender rechte. Allerdings stand in der konsole ich wäre root
<ppq> Yoshimo: hat ein 'apt-get -f install' noch irgendwas bewirkt?
<Yoshimo> nein
<omani> wie kann ich bei update-grub das dialog/ncurses menü umgehen?
<cronon> ich würde gerne meine webcam unter ubuntu nutzen, aber die installationscd ist für windows. kann ich die kamera irgendwie zum laufen bringen?
<omani> ein "update-grub" mit dem schalter "-y" für automatisches "JA"-sagen gibt es nicht
<ppq> samba42: system - einstellungen - netzwerkproxy (o.ä.) da kann man das systemweit einstellen
<omani> faellt jemandem spontan ein trick 17 hierfuer ein?
<samba42> ppq: ubuntu-server ;)
<samba42> ppq: keine window manager
<rumpe1> cronon, schon überprüft, daß sie nicht geht?  (mit cheese z.B.)
<ppq> samba42: dann pack die umgebungsvariablen in deine /root/.profile oder so
<cronon> rumpe1: was ist cheese?
<omani> cronon: cheese ist eine capture applikation für webcams
<samba42> ppq: gemacht, die umgebungsvariablen stimmen auch, direkt als root geteste (sudo su --> echo $http_proxy), allerdings geht apt-get un wget trotzdem nicht
<rumpe1> cronon, ein kleines webcam-spielzeug. 
<omani> cronon: oder anders ausgedrueckt. spiegelersatz
<rumpe1> cronon, oder sonstwas, was auf die webcam zugreifen kann (skype, gimp(?)...
<samba42> ppq: zumindest als root bzw unter verwendung von sudo
<koegs> cronon: wird die webcam mit lsusb gelistet?
<rumpe1> cronon, normal brauchts nämlich keine treibercd
<ppq> samba42: probier mal 'sudo -i apt-get update'
<cronon> koegs: ja.
<bullgard4> An alle! Der Unterricht "Ubuntu Open Week" heute hat eben begonnen in #ubuntu-classroom. 
<cronon> oha, es geht.
<samba42> ppq: hmm.. f?r was steht das '-i'
<ppq> samba42: btw, dein encoding ist doof, stell bitte deinen irc client auf utf-8
<rumpe1> cronon, soviel zu "Treiber-CDs" ;)
<koegs> samba42: man apt-get
<ppq> samba42: -i steht für initial login, das simuliert das login als root
<cronon> hihi. :D
<ppq> samba42: führt dazu, dass die /root/.profile eingelesen wird
<ppq> samba42: steht in man sudo.
<koegs> meinte ich doch :<
<ppq> ;)
<samba42> ppq: so gehts...
<samba42> ppq: muesste eigentlich utf-8 sein
<ppq> samba42: deine äöü kommen bei mir jedenfalls als fragezeichen an :) 
<samba42> bei mir kommen deine garnicht an^^
<samba42> ich nehm an du meinst umlaute?
<samba42> ppq: ich verstehe trotzdem nicht warum das mit den simulierten login geht und ohne nicht, die umgebungsvaribalen stimmen ja f?r alle user
<ppq> samba42: 'sudo' macht dich nicht zum root, sondern evrleiht dir temporär vergleichbare rechte
<ppq> es ist *kein* root login, auch wenn es vom look & feel genau so ist
<cronon> ich kann aber nicht mit flash auf meine kamera zugreifen...
<ppq> samba42: ich glaube, die /root/.bashrc wird aber jedes mal eingelesen, wenn man sudo ausführt, auch ohne -i. da könntest du die umgebungsvariablen sonst reintun, testweise
<bullgard4> samba42: Du hast keine UTF-8-Kodierung!
<ppq> cronon: das musst du auch erstmal explizit erlauben in den flash einstellungen
<ppq> cronon: geh mal in einem flashobjekt im kontextmenü auf einstellungen, da kann man das machen
<cronon> ppq: einstellungen oder globale einstellungen?
<ppq> cronon: ka, schau dich halt mal da um
<cronon> "Es wurde keine Kamera gefunden."
<ppq> cronon: in cheese geht sie schon, nehm ich mal an?
<cronon> ppq: ja.
<ppq> cronon: bist du mitglied der gruppe "video"? check das mal mit 'groups'
<cronon> die ausgabe sind die gruppen in denen ich bin, oder?
<bullgard4> ja
<cronon> dann nein.
<ppq> cronon: bzw., wenn es in deiner ubuntuversion anders ist, schau mal mit 'ls -l /dev/video0', welcher gruppe das gehört. z.b. wenn da "root video" steht: gruppe video. kann bei dir anders sein, das mit der entsprechenden gruppe mal prüfen
<cronon> ppq: ja, "root video".
<ppq> cronon: dann führ bitte mal aus: 'sudo adduser cronon video', cronen ggf. ersetzen mit deinem benutzernamen
<ppq> typo..
<cronon> aaargh, jetzt hab ich echt cronon geschrieben. :D
<ppq> :P
<cronon> wenn ich in der gruppe video nicht bin, wieso kann ich dann mit cheese meine kamera benutzen?
<rumpe1> cronon, support-tips, die "sudo" beinhalten, erst ausführen, wenn man sie verstanden hat ;)
<cronon> hihi. :D
<cronon> und flash macht 'nen crash.
<rumpe1> flash mit webcam? 
<cronon> ja.
<rumpe1> uh...  meines wissens nach soll da "webcamstudio" helfen. Hab das selbst aber noch nicht mit flashseiten getestet (wüßte auch nicht, welchen)
<cronon> immer noch "Es wurde keine Kamera gefunden."
<ppq> cronon: mal den browser neu gestartet?
<cronon> ppq: ja.
<cronon> oh, ich muss mich neuanmelden, oder?
<ppq> cronon: ah und du musst dich neu einloggen, damit das greift
<cronon> oh man. :D
<ppq> ich vergaß das zu erwähnen :P
<cronon> dann bis gleich. :D
<cronon> hm, schade.
<cronon> geht immer noch nicht. :/
<rumpe1> cronon, dann probier doch mal http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/
<devcow> Frage zum unity desktop: Die in den enthalten programme in den  Workspaces, sind die nach einem neustart noch wiederherstellbar?
<rumpe1> cronon, unter natty muss man da allerdings noch zwei-drei links auf libraries anlegen... hm
<cronon> rumpe1: nee, natty hab' ich nicht. :)
<Fr4gg0r> hi nutzt hier jemand meld?
<k1l> pr0b0t0: kannst du bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<Fr4gg0r> xd
<cronon> also, flash erkennt jetzt dieses webcamstudio, aber nicht darüber kmeine kamera
<cronon> muss ich das noch konfigurieren?
<warchild> hi @ all
<warchild> ne kurze frage: sind die repos seit natty so langsam oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
<omani> wie kann ich einen return value in nem chroot abfangen, wobei ich dieses chrooten per script ausführe
<alamar> "abfangen"? 
<omani> also chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash << EOF .....blablub...if [ "$?" -ne 0 ] ; then echo blablub war nicht erfolgreich; fi ... EOF
<omani> meiner meinung nach gilt die variable $? auf die aktuelle session
<omani> also nicht auf die chroot umgebung
<omani> liege ich da etwa falsch?!
<omani> denn "echo blablub war nicht erfolgreich" wird nie ausgeführt
<omani> gebe ich die zeile in der "richtigen" chroot umgebung aus (also wirklich reingechrooteten umgebung, sprich nicht im script), funktioniert mein echo
<dAnjou> omani: wenn du $? nach dem chroot-befehl abfragst gibt er dir natürlich das ergebnis von chroot
<omani> nein ich möchte nicht den value vom chroot befehl. ich moechte innerhalb der chroot umgebung ein value abfragen
<omani> zu der funktion blablub
<dAnjou> und du solltest evtl. "bash -c 'command'" verwenden
<omani> aber ich chroot per script rein. also chroot <<EOF...EOF
<dAnjou> ich glaub ich sollte still sein
<omani> :)
<dAnjou> ich hatte mit chroot noch nix zu tun
<monkeyD> ich habe unetbootin runtergeladen, also die linux bin
<monkeyD> wie kann ich daraus eine ausführbare datei machen ?
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: "apt-get install unetbootin"
<k1l> monkeyD: mach doch bitte nicht wieder solche anfänger fehler und lade dir irgendwo irgendwas runter.
<k1l> ,unetbootin? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<monkeyD> also könnt ihr mir nicht sagen wie ich die bin in eine ausführbare datei umwandeln kann ?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: have fun, i'm out.
<k1l> monkeyD: gegenfrage: warum nimmst du nicht ein offizielles paket von ubuntu?
<monkeyD> weil das nicht die latest ist, und weil ich das lernen will wie man aus einer bin eine ausführbare datei macht
<rumpe1> monkeyD, setz das entsprechende bit mit chmod oder dem dateimanager, was auch nur geht auf dateisystemen, die das unterstützen. Und "latest" ist normal auch "most less stable and most risky" ... nur so nebenbei.
<rumpe1> monkeyD, support wirste dafür hier vermutlich nicht bekommen
<monkeyD> ok, danke für die antwort
<rumpe1> monkeyD, so lernt man natürlich auch linux... aber gehe davon aus, daß nach einigen solchen aktionen dein system neu aufgesetzt werden darf ^^
<k1l> monkeyD: die neuste version ist nicht immer die beste. das weisst du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod hier findest du was du suchst. aber sei gewarnt, dass du dir so einige probleme mehr schaffen kannst
<k1l> ,fremdquelle? monkeyD das nochmal als beispiel was passiert wenn man einfach irgendwas irgendwie reinballert
<shetlandpony> monkeyD das nochmal als beispiel was passiert wenn man einfach irgendwas irgendwie reinballert: Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<monkeyD> shetlandpony: das ist kein paket sondern nur eine datei aus der seite unetbootin, und das ist nur eine bin, klar muss man aufpassen
<rumpe1> k1l, hehe... sehr witzig ^^
<rumpe1> monkeyD, ein paket IST eine Datei
<k1l> monkeyD: das hier ist nicht: #bastellinux-de sondern #ubuntu-de. hier gibts den ubuntu-weg und der ist nunmal: nutze die quellen.
<monkeyD> btw: was hälst du von ubuntu tweak ? das ist auch ein fremdpaket und wieso supportet das nicht cronical ?
 * LetoThe2nd findet das süss. jemand, der bleeding edge software nutzen und laut eigenauskunft lernen will redet mit nem bot :-)
<rumpe1> monkeyD, weil canonical es nicht für supportwertig hält
<monkeyD> sollte man das also nicht installieren, weil ich das benutzt habe
<rumpe1> monkeyD, das liegt allein im ermessen des systemverwalters, was installiert werden "sollte".
<rumpe1> monkeyD, nur wenn canonical das nicht in den kanon aufnimmt, spricht das doch eigentlich auch schon ein wenig für sich
<monkeyD> ok, weil ich tweak ubuntu empfohlen bekommen habe
<rumpe1> monkeyD, wie gesagt... wenn du ein reines testsystem zum rumspielen und lernen hast... probiers aus.
<Fuchs> ,ot?  wie gestern schon gesagt, 
<shetlandpony> wie gestern schon gesagt,: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> und Ubuntu Tweak ist Bockmist, von dem wir sehr gerne abraten. 
<monkeyD> Fuchs: kannst du mir sagen wieso ?
<Fuchs> nein, weil es hier offtopic ist. 
<Fuchs> ich dachte, dass ich das gestern schon mal angemerkt habe. 
<chk_> hi
<chk_> wo finde ich die linux kernel sourcen in meinem system nochmal?
<rumpe1> chk_, hast du sie installiert?
<chk_> hab sie unter /usr/scr gefunden...
<acidspoon> hey
<acidspoon> welche ubuntu-variante könnt ihr denn für netbooks empfehlen?
<k1l> acidspoon: die normale mit unity
<acidspoon> k1l: ist aber ein bisschen langsam find ich
<acidspoon> k1l: also ist ein lenovo ideapad s10-2
<rumpe1> acidspoon, dann wechsel eben die desktop-environment in was, was für deine ansprüche flott genug ist 
<acidspoon> k1l: 1,6 atom mit 1 gb ram
<acidspoon> warum gibts denn keinen netbook remix mehr?
<rumpe1> acidspoon, weil unity standard sowohl für desktop als auch für netbook ist
<rumpe1> acidspoon, das wäre dann quasi ein remixloser remix ;)
<k1l> hmm, ich nutze sie auf meinem samsung nc10. finde es nicht zu langsam. du kannst auch was andere probieren (xfce, lxde,...) aber grade die anpassung zwecks kleinem display ist halt besser bei unity imho
<acidspoon> rumpe1: ja, schon, aber ich meine eine version, die auch auf schwächeren pcs wie netbooks gut laufen
<acidspoon> läuft
<k1l> acidspoon: nen netbook ist nicht schwach im vergleich zu den dingern, auf denen lubuntu läuft :)
<acidspoon> meego ist ne alternative
<acidspoon> aber das will sich irgendwie nicht installieren lassen
<NTQ> Kennt jemand einen MIDI-Treiber für Ubuntu, der als Input fungiert und die Signale zu einem anderen Output einfach weiterleitet? Sozusagen eine MIDI-Weiterleitung?
<Fuchs> NTQ: gegebenenfalls hat das timiditiy-Paket etwas dafuer? 
<NTQ> Fuchs: Hm... Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht so genau recherchiert. ich nutze timidity zwar als Software-Synthi, aber ob es auch das kann, weiß ich nicht. mal schauen, was "man" dazu sagt
<Fuchs> sonst noch FluidSynth, mehr faellt mir bei Midi ehrlich nicht ein
<NTQ> der treiber sollte sich sozusagen als virtuelles eingabe-gerät ausgeben, damit ein anderes programm (puredata) die daten empfangen und auswerten kann
<lode> ich habe auf der Tastatur eine Multimediataste für Emails, aber es möchte immer evolution starten
<lode> ich habe bereits das Standardprogram auf Thunderbird festgelegt und Evolution gelöscht, idee?
<Fuchs> lode: mit xev schauen, welches Tastenkuerzel das produziert, 
<Fuchs> lode: dann dieses Tastenkuerzel in den Tastenkuerzeleinstellungen an das gewuenschte Programm binden. 
<Fuchs> wenn aus komischen Gruenden das irgendwo hardcodiert ist, dann kannst Du mit xmodmap auch das Kuerzel aendern
<dunji> Seit Natty (classic ubuntu) funktioniert es nicht mehr per drag&drop Dateien in Programme zu schieben, wenn diese am unteren panel sind. Hat da jemand eine Lösung?
<dunji> also wenn diese minimiert sind.
<Wedelwolf> Hrm. ist es moeglich, einen Externen Bildschirm am Laptop als Bildschirm 1 zu befehlen und dafuer den laptopbildschirm als erweiterter Bildschirm
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: jap 
<Fuchs> je nach Graphikkarte / Treiber ist es allerdings einfacher oder komplizierter
<Wedelwolf> oha...
<Wedelwolf> also nich einfach mit "einstellungen" "blabla"
<Fuchs> doch, das koennte gehen
<Fuchs> da in das fuer Monitore 
<Fuchs> sonst:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR?redirect=no 
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat xrandr da eine Option für, das sollte auf jeden Fall gehen... müsste --primary sein
<dadrc> meh, zu langsam.
<Fuchs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xserver-utils/+bug/206528  <<  da sonst noch der Wunsch, dass das auch graphisch gehen soll, 
<Fuchs> da der Wunsch existiert befuerchte ich, dass es graphisch nicht geht
<Fuchs> nvidia kann es, solltest Du nvidia haben
<Wedelwolf> hab ich nich :(
<Fuchs> dann siehe xrandr Link oben 
<Wedelwolf> ach ja, wird die einstellung wieder auf normal geaendert, wenn ich nun den Bildschirm ausziehen wuerde?
<Fuchs> ich wuerde nicht darauf wetten 
<Fuchs> aber ich kann Dir sonst das naechste mal ein kleines Skript schreiben, das das macht
<Fuchs> nur wuerde ich dazu gerne an der Maschine sitzen
<Niceplacer> hiho
<Wedelwolf> so jetzt noch ne frage :P kann man 2 pcs sich per ssh daten uebertragen lassen im Wlan? also nicht dass es immer uebers netz geht
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ja, natuerlich
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Du machst ein scp direkt auf die IP 
<Fuchs> ,scp? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, scp ist ein Tool um mittels ssh Dateien zwischen verschiedenen Rechnern zu uebertragen, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/scponly
 * ppq mag dafür filezilla
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs und ich kann parallel dazu aber immer noch vom internet draufzugreifen?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ja, wenn der router den port weiterleitet, sicher
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ich habe dazu ein kleines Networkmanager Skript, das die /etc/hosts anpasst
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: dann habe ich immer die selbe Adresse   (tollername.selfipfoofoo.net), ausserhalb von zu Hause pointet das auf den DynDNS Eintrag, zu Hause auf 192.168.2.2irgendwas
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich glaub die SCP-Version reicht mir voll und ganz... Muss nur noch aus meinem Netbook den Server machen... Kann ich "benutzte" ... ssh-schluessel auch auf anderen servern recyclen?
<Wedelwolf> *benutzen 
<Amon-san> hi, ich hab ein problem mit Miro. das prohgramm selbst ist völlig idle, aber es startet ein bis zwei prozesse die im task-manager nur als Python-Prozess zu identifizieren. diese Prozesse verbrauchen dann 70-100% CPU aber miro sagt nicht dass es etwas bearbeiten würde
<ppq> Amon-san: schau mal in 'ps -eF | grep python', da ist dann die ganze befehlszeile zu sehen und vielleicht, was da gerade passiert
<basti> ich habe heute das gehäuse (usb) für meine 1.8" platte bekommen und nun folgendes problem: das ding läuft die ganue zeit auch wenn nicht darauf zugegriffen wird. ist das einfach so, oder kann man da was gegen machen?
<basti> wohl eher ot fällt mir grade auf ^^
<Amon-san> ppq moment ich hau des ma in nen paste service rein
<Amon-san> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400168/
<Amon-san> ppq: sehe da nichts verdächtiges
<hmmKeinPlan> problem mit openvpn,habe gerade installiert,doch im netzwerkmanager kann ich nicht openvpn auswählen
<ASA> 'nabend
<ASA> kann ich unter KDE nautilus starten ohne das der gnome desktop erscheint?
<k1l> hmmKeinPlan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager/VPN_Plugins
<Amon-san> hmmKeinPlan: ist network-manager-openvpn-gnome installiert?
<hmmKeinPlan> @Amon-san: genau das war es! vielen dank! cooler chat hier!
<chk_> wie kann ich eine windows partition schon bei systemstart dauerhhaft mounten?
<Fuchs> chk_: ueber die fstab 
<Fuchs> ,fstab? chk_ 
<shetlandpony> chk_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<chk_> thx
<PBeck> ahoi
<dAnjou> ist gnome 3 zwingend mit der gnome shell oder kann man das auch als ganz "normales" gnome benutzen?
<stephan_> öhm ne frage, wie kann ich applet zu meinem panel hinzufügen, in unity? mein Uhrapplet is nämlich weg..
<Fuchs> dAnjou: es gibt es als classic 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: nennt es sich dann eigtl. immer noch gnome 3
<dAnjou> oder is das gnome 2?
<Fuchs> dAnjou: das waere dann immer noch gnome 3
<dAnjou> k, danke
<Amon-san> ppq: ping
<ppq> Amon-san: ich seh da auch nichts, guck mal in "top" welcher prozess da so viel last verursacht
<Wedelwolf> wie schaltet man den SSH-Demon aus? (also dass er auch nicht mehr beim booten startet)
<swiged> abend zusammen
<swiged> möchte gerne mit evolution ein exchange konto einrichten. Mein Nutzername ist blabla@irgendwas.de. Wenn ich nun diesen nutzernamen und die richtige owa adresse angebe und auf authenticate gehe, kommt die Frage nach dem Passwort. Ich gebe es ein und es kommt erneut die Frage nach dem Passwort, diesesmal allerdings für den Nutzer blabla, er schneidet also alles ab dem @ weg. Dann gebe ich das richtige Passwort ein und bekomme gesag
<swiged> t, dass das PW, der Nutzer oder die Adresse falsch seien. Bin mir sicher es liegt am Nutzer, aber wie erkläre ich Evolution, dass der das @ und alles danach mitnehmen soll?
<piotr_> Wedelwolf: der bootup-manager (kurz bum) könnte dir helfen
<Cyber1005> huhu, suche ein cd ripper wo ich die cds ohne pause zwischen den liedern rippen kann weis da jemand einen?
<SheepInPanic> Wedelwolf: Mittels "sudo update-rc.d -f <Dienst> remove"
<Wedelwolf> SheepInPanic und einfach normales ausschalten ohne den dienst zu entfernen?
<Fuchs> sudo stop sshd 
<Fuchs> dann kommt er aber nach dem reboot wieder
<Fuchs> sonst den Befehl vom Panikschaf  (hoi) 
<SheepInPanic> Wedelwolf: Damit wird nur der Aufruf entfernt. 
<SheepInPanic> hoi Fuchs :)
<Wedelwolf> joah geht ok^^ aber ich will erst wissen ob mein Netbook ueberhaupt das tut was ich will
<SheepInPanic> Wedelwolf: Mit "sudo update-rc.d <Dienst> default" kannst du den Aufruf wieder einrichten lassen
<SheepInPanic> Falls du dich doch anders entscheiden solltest
<NTQ> schon immer bekomme ich bei google earth folgende fehlermeldung: "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Google Earth konnte nicht in den aktuellen Speicherort der Datei im Cache oder in "Meine Orte" schreiben. Die Werte werden wie folgt festgelegt: ..."
<NTQ> wie kann ich das verhindern?
<Amon-san> ppq vorführ effekt. jetzt hab ichs nochma gestartet, und es verhält sich anders
<NTQ> da bin ich wieder. ubuntu ist gerade abgeschmiert, nachdem ich google earth gestartet hatte. man konnte nur noch die maus bewegen, den internet-radio stream hören und per MagicSysRq resetten.
<NTQ> trotzdem zur vorherigen frage: wie kann ich verhindern, dass beim Start von Google Earth folgende Meldung kommt: "Google Earth konnte nicht in den aktuellen Speicherort der Datei im Cache oder in "Meine Orte" schreiben. Die Werte werden wie folgt festgelegt: <snip>"
<zerwas> Kann man ein Device (Webcam) von einem PC an den anderen "weiterleiten", sodass auf dem weitergeleiteten PC ganz normal ein Device in /dev sitzt?
<SheepInPanic> NTQ: Hast du eine Datei /home/user/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf?
<NTQ> SheepInPanic: ja
<SheepInPanic> NTQ: Editiere die mal. passe KMLPath und CachePath an
<SheepInPanic> NTQ: kann sein, dass es auf /root/blahblah steht
<NTQ> SheepInPanic: ach, sie mal an. wie doof. aber so einfach ^^
<SheepInPanic> :)
<NTQ> muss man erstmal wissen
<jokrebel> NTQ: 1ster Fund bei Google (als gelöst markiert - aber nicht von mir durchgelesen) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fehlermeldung-beim-start-von-google-eart/?highlight=googleearth+ort#post-2010038
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5wskk7a |        Fehlermeldung beim Start von Google-Earth › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<SheepInPanic> Ja, sonderlich schwer zu finden ist es nicht :D
<NTQ> der kram ist ja schreibgeschützt. erstmal ändern :)
<NTQ> so, jetzt häng ich mal wieder. kann mir jemand schnell sagen wie ich den besitzer eines ordners oder einer datei auf mich ändern kann? irgendwas mit ch...?
<Fuchs> chown 
<Fuchs> chown (-R) nutzer:gruppe <datei> 
<Fuchs> -R waere rekursiv, :gruppe ist optional. 
<NTQ> ja, danke, der name reicht. es gibt ja man
<rodonsidh> hi
<rodonsidh> habe ein kleines problem mit der neuen ubuntu-version die verhindert das ich programme oder updates installieren kann
<rodonsidh> weiß jemand wo ich mich für hilfe hinwenden muss?
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, frag am besten in #ubuntu-de
<NTQ> lol
<rodonsidh> das tu ich mehr oder weniger gerade
<rodonsidh> ^^
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, fang doch einfach mal an... :>
<rodonsidh> geht da drum das jedesmal wenn ich eine installation/update durchführen will er grafikfehler beim fenster von der legitimationsanfrage hat und die dann auch gleich awieder schließt. als fehlermeldeung hab ich einmal bekommen das der demon abgestürzt ist
<rodonsidh> ich hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, probiers mal über konsole
<rodonsidh> bin ein relativer noob was das angeht, kenn mich also mit den konsolenbefehlen so gut wie gar nicht aus
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, welches ubuntu? welches desktop? welcher paketmanager? ...
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, willst du system updaten oder was bestimmtes installieren?
<rodonsidh> das neue 11.04 mit unity, der vorinstallierte manager
<rodonsidh> sowohl als auch
<[4-tea-2]> nabend
<[4-tea-2]> Is hier gemütlicher als auf #ubuntu?
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: wenn fuer Dich gemuetlich "plaudern" bedeutet: dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Wenn Support: probier es aus, stell Deine Frage
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, dann wechsel vielleicht mal nach gnome2  (ausloggen, nutzer wählen, unten session auf "ubuntu classic" setzen, einloggen)
<rumpe1> rodonsidh, und probiers dann nochmal
<rodonsidh> hab ich schon
<[4-tea-2]> Oh. Eindeutig. Ja. Ich hab seit dem Update auf natty (und damit mit Rückkehr von Pulseaudio auf mein System) keinen Ton mehr im Firefox.
<rodonsidh> selber fehler
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: was mein pavucontrol dazu, und wo genau in Firefox? Flash? Mplayer-Plugin? 
<[4-tea-2]> Youtube Videos bleiben sowohl als Flash als auch in HTML5 stumm. VLC z.B. hat kein Problem (device Pulseaudio), ALSA-Anwendungen anscheinend auch nicht (Pulseaudio kümmert sich mit einem ALSA-Plugin drum?)
<[4-tea-2]> In den pa*-Tools taucht nix als Client auf, was ich als Flash, Firefox, oder irgendein Plugin identifizieren könnte.
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: interessant. Wenn Du eins abspielst, erscheint dann in pavucontrol bei Wiedergabe Firefox oder das ALSA Plugin? 
<[4-tea-2]> Wohl aber Dienste, die ich nicht kenne. ;)
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> vielleicht noch rumliegende Konfigurationsleichen, 
<Fuchs> insbesondere in ~/.mozilla oder einer ~/.asoundrc? 
<Fuchs> oder ein veraltetes libflashsupport-Paket oder so
<[4-tea-2]> Eine .asoundrc hab ich wohl, die macht mir Mixing wenn ich ALSA nutze, denke ich.
<[4-tea-2]> Aussem Weg räumen?
<Fuchs> Probehalber mal umbenennen, anschliessend muss aber ALSA neu gestartet werden
<Fuchs> und afaik geht das unter Ubuntu am saubersten mit einem Reboot
<[4-tea-2]> "locate libflash" findet an relevantem nur den Flashplayer selbst.
<Fuchs> dann noch schauen, ob ein libflashsupport-Paket rumliegt oder so, und ggf. mal in firefox ein neues Profil zum Testen anlegen, dass auch die Einstellungen nicht vermurkst sein koennen
<[4-tea-2]> libflashsupport ist auch nicht installiert.
<Fuchs> dann mal ohne .asoundrc probieren und ggf. das Firefoxprofil mal neu anlegen (kannst ja beides vorher backuppen) 
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, guter Plan. Erst mal neues Firefox-Profil, dann probier ich's einfach mal mit einem neuen User.
<[4-tea-2]> Wer weiß, was nach all den Jahren sonst noch hier rumschimmelt. ;)
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, ups, mir fällt gerade ein...
<[4-tea-2]> Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass das Firefox 4 aussem mozillateam-PPA ist.
<[4-tea-2]> Sollte für Flash-Audio aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?
<Fuchs> theoretisch nicht, aber ist natuerlich nicht offiziell supported 
<Fuchs> probier trotzdem mal obige Vorschlaege 
<rodonsidh> rumpel, noch da? wie gesagt die umstellung zum classic hab ich schon gemacht, hat aber nix geholfen...
 * Fuchs muss gleich mal weg, aber ich habe einen Bouncer und versuche dann wieder nachzulesen was ich verpasst habe. Viel Erfolg.
<[4-tea-2]> Danke.
<[4-tea-2]> Ich hab zumindest eine Fehlermeldung zum Rumzeigen.
<[4-tea-2]> Starte ich Firefox von der Konsole und versuch dann, in Flash Ton zu machen, rasseln viele solche Meldungen durch: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slae
<[4-tea-2]> +v
<[4-tea-2]> Wie überzeugt man Flash denn wohl davon, Pulse statt ALSA zu benutzen?
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: die .asoundrc war wohl schuld, [x] problem solved, tausend Dank
<ppq> [4-tea-2]: flash bzw. firefox lesen die .asoundrc. hatte mir jedenfalls mal ein firefox start script gebastelt, das eine bestimmte .asoundrc anlegt, firefox startet, kurz wartet und sie dann wieder entfernt - wirkt bis firefox geschlossen wird. kannst ja mal testweise eine anlegen, die das pulseaudio pcm device als default festlegt
<ppq> ah, gut
<basti> grade auf 11.04 geupdated und schon probleme: die wlan verbindung ist MEGAlangsam, wenn sie denn mal zustande kommt. bin ja grade augenscheinlich onlne, aber ich kann zB nicht meinen router pingen. da sage ich mal wtf... ich benutze wicd mit einem tplink usb stick. ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, weil googlen geht grade gar nicht
<basti> außerdem kommt auch gerne mal ein usb 1-1.2: USB setup failed (-110).
<db> zum thema pulse fällt mir da gleich eine frage ein. ich habe eine festplatte, die ich quasi nur bei bedarf mounte. oftmals, wenn ich sie dann unmounten will, kommt die meldung "could not unmount" bla, das volume sei in use by pulse audio... was zum henker will pulse audio mit meinen festplatten? (auf der liegen nur daten, keine systemkomponenten)
<ppq> basti: 'lsusb' und uns mal die id geben
<basti> TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
<ppq> basti: die id, meine ich. 0cf3:1002?
<basti> was mich wirklich am meisten wundert: warum kann ich den router nicht pingen? 
<basti> sorry. ja
<ppq> basti: hab exakt den gleichen hier rumfliegen, ich probier's mal eben. hast du ubuntu 10.04?
<ppq> ah, 11.04
<db> basti, moment mal kurz.. du bist jetzt gerade über diesen router online, kannst ihn aber nicht pingen, oder wie?
<basti> genau
<bekks> Dann geh in das Setup des Routers, und schalte die Funktion frei.
<db> klingt nach mysteriösen firewallregeln
<basti> nein, pingen ging vorher ohne probleme
<ppq> basti: was für ein wlan ist das? 802.11g oder 802.11n?
<bekks> Klingt eher nach einem Router, der bei "Ping verbieten" das ganze auch intern macht.
<bekks> 0503 203925 < bekks> Dann geh in das Setup des Routers, und schalte die Funktion frei.
<db> bekks, naja, wenn das nach nem ubuntu-upgrade auf einmal nicht mehr geht.. also wenn er seinen router nicht auch grad geupdated hat...
<[4-tea-2]> Es gibt Router, die ICMP droppen? *staun*
<bekks>  /etc/init.d/ufw stop; und pingen
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: Ja.
<[4-tea-2]> Verkaufen die Hersteller das als "Sicherheitsfeature"?
<basti> wenn n 300mbit ist, dann das ;)
<basti> bekks, wie gesagt. am router wurde nichts geändert und den konnte ich vor einer stunde noch anpingen
<basti> und über das webif komme ich auch nicht drauf
<bekks> Auch per Kabel nicht?
<[4-tea-2]> basti: wahrscheinlich hat dich der neue NetworkManager direkt im offenen Wlan des Nachbarn angemeldet. ZeroConf. ;)
<basti> bekks, ändert nichts
<bekks> IP Adresse kontrolliert?
<basti> habe kein so langes kabel
<basti> ich benutze wicd. 
<bekks> Dann trag den Rechner zum Router.
<basti> ja
<basti> ändert ja nichts daran, dass wlan nicht geht
<rodonsidh> sooo
<[4-tea-2]> Aber es hilft vielleicht bei der Diagnose.
<bekks> JA,m deswegen musst Du erstmal kontrollieren, ob der Router noch lebt.
<[4-tea-2]> Und im besten Falle kannste dann wieder selbst googeln. ;)
<deem> basti: was is das fürn router?
<basti> und das hat mit dem router nichts zu tun, da es wie gesagt vor dem update funktionierte
<[4-tea-2]> Zwei Ereignisse können durchaus mal unabhängig voneinander und dennoch zeitgleich passieren.
<rodonsidh> hab jetzt extra nochmal geguckt ob sich das problem unter gnome2 nicht zeigt, aber ich kann unverändert mein root-pw nicht eingeben bzw. komme noch nichtmal bis zum legitimationsbildschirm...
<[4-tea-2]> (Hab ich mal gelesen)
<[4-tea-2]> (In einem mathematischen Fachbuch, also alles nur Theorie)
<bekks> rodonsidh: Ubuntu hat kein root Passwort.
<rodonsidh> dann das legitimationspw
<rodonsidh> wenn ich was installieren/updaten möchte
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: ...also dein normales User-Passwort.
<rodonsidh> ja, kann durchaus sein
<bekks> Ist so.
<rodonsidh> jedenfalls hab ich derzeit keine chance irgendein programm oder update zu installieren
<bekks> Was passiert denn, wenn Du es eingibst?
<rodonsidh> und ich kenne mich leider nicht so super mit linux respektive ubuntu 11.04 aus
<rodonsidh> ich kann es ja nicht eingeben
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: Ich hab den Anfang nicht mitbekommen, bin nach dir hier aufgeschlagen, aber wir können dir beibringen, wie man aus nem Terminalfenster Software installieren und updaten kann. ;)
<bekks> rodonsidh: Hält Dich jemand mit Waffengewalt davon ab, oder warum kannst Du es nicht eingeben? Was genau passiert?
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: das wäre vielleicht auch erster Schritt zum Testen, was denn genau kaputt sein könnte. Probier mal im Terminal "sudo whoami" - da wird er dann auch nach deinem Passwort fragen.
<rodonsidh> bsp: wenn ich im software center bei einem bel. programm auf installieren klicke 'ploppt' zwar das fenster für die legitimation auf, hat aber grafikfehler (das fenster verändert seine größe) und schließt sich auch gleich wieder
<rodonsidh> das passiert auch bei aktualisierungen
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: per Befehlszeile kannste auf jeden Fall ein Update machen und vielleicht behebt das dann ja da auch das Grafikproblem.
<rodonsidh> er sagt must be setuid root
<[4-tea-2]> Aha.
<[4-tea-2]> Da haben wir die Fehlerquelle.
<rodonsidh> ok
<rodonsidh> das freut mich :)
<basti> scheibt es nicht auf den router. ich habe auch in auf dem rechner und da geht alles. wie gesagt. nach dem upgrade kamen die probleme
<basti> win
<basti> [4-tea-2], aber nicht wenn ich hin und her boote und er bei win funktioniert und dann bei ubuntu nicht mehr
<basti> deem, auch ein tplink
<jottbe> Hallo ich habe ein Problem. Mein X scheint nur sehr  wenig Ressourcen abzubekommen. Wenn ich z.B. ein pdf-dokument mit evince im Vollbildmodus aufmache und dann noch ein Firefox-Fenstser im Vollbild aufmachen will (darüber), dann wird eines der Fenster nur weiss angezeigt (also nicht richtig gezeichnet) ich habe aber 4GB in meinem Rechner und es ist nicht aller Speicher allokiert. Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben? habe übrigens erst vor
<[4-tea-2]> RedKnight: Haste Dateien zufällig hin- und herkopiert?
<[4-tea-2]> Ups, sorry, RedKnight 
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: das war für dich. ;)
<rodonsidh> jo
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: Dabei haste was kaputt gemacht. Ich würd nochmal drüberinstallieren.
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: von Hand flicken dürfte recht aufwändig sein und könnte dauerhaft zu seltsamen Effekten oder Sicherheitsproblemen führen.
<rodonsidh> das einzige was ich in letzter zeit in der richtung gemacht habe, war das flashplugin in den firefox-plugin ordner zu kopieren
<rodonsidh> mehr hab ich nicht gemacht
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: Wieso das?
<bekks> Was ist an setuid aufwendig oder kompliziert?
<basti> wr1043nd
<basti> hat anscheinend niemand eine idee...?
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: ich dachte, er hätte vielleicht als User das ganze /usr umkopiert oder sowas, das würde den Fehler erklären.
<bekks> basti: Und wir müssen jetzt den HErsteller raten?
<basti> ok, ping länger laufen gelassen: 31 packets transmitted, 13 received, 58% packet loss, time 30003ms
<bekks> basti: Nimm ein Kabel, und schau was der Router macht.
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: wie sollte sonst bei mehreren Dateien die entsprechende Permission verschwinden?
<rodonsidh> [4-tea-2] ok, dann werd ich das wohl machen müssen... gerade wo ich halbwegs fertig war mit dem einrichten...
<basti> die verbindung ist wohl einfach SEHR schlecht. wran kann das liegen?
<rodonsidh> nagut
<bekks> [4-tea-2]: Wieso mehrere Dateien? Es geht um genau eine, bisher.
<[4-tea-2]> rodonsidh: wart mal ab, was bekks sagt. :)
<rodonsidh> ok
<[4-tea-2]> bekks: sudo und möglicherweise die gnome-Variante davon
<basti> bekks, hersteller habe ich genannt. und wie oft soll ich es noch sagen: es liegt NICHT an dem router
<jottbe> hallo, hat niemand eine Idee, wegen meines X11-Problems? ist wirklich sehr lästig. Ich kann nicht mehr parallel mit mehreren Anwendungen arbeiten
<bekks> Aha, es liegt also ohne Test nicht am Router. 
<basti> boote ich win, keine probleme. ubuntu, ganz viele davon
<jottbe> ??????????
<Fuchs> ,geduld? jottbe 
<shetlandpony> jottbe: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<basti> muss man testen, wenn das eine os funktioniert, das andere aber nicht?
<jottbe> hmmm die volle Aufmerksamkeit? die will ich auch nicht, bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ich von allen ignoriert werde
<Fuchs> jottbe: das Problem ist uebrigens ein bekanntes Compiz-Problem, 
<Fuchs> also Desktopeffekte ausschalten ist schon mal ein Anfang
<Fuchs> dann ist der RAM egal, es liegt am VRAM in dem Fall
<Fuchs> (also dem Speicher auf Deiner Graphikkarte) 
<jottbe> und wie kann ich die abschalten? geht das auch über ne Config-Datei? mein ganzer Window-Manager sieht nämlich leider nach dem Upgrade völlig anders aus, als vorher. Das Startmenü gibt es nicht mmehr
<alamar> das ist doch zum mäusemelken
<alamar> falscher chan sorry
<db> stimmt aber
<jottbe> bei mir wird nämlich seit dem Upgrade auch die Menüzeile eines Fensters ganz oben im Desktop angezeigt, also nicht mehr im Fenster, in das sie gehört. Damit könnte ich zwar leben, aber es ist sehr merkwürdig, ich hoffe, das hängt alles zusammen.
<Fuchs> ,compiz? jottbe 
<shetlandpony> jottbe, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jottbe> hmmm jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem. Wenn ich den Link aufmache, geht Firefox im Vollbild auf und ist weiss. Wenn ichs bedienen will muss ich Pidgin zumachen. Klasse *g*
<NFischer> nabend zusammen
<dreamon> Seit update auf 11.04 gelingt es mir nicht mehr, eine Datei durch ziehen über die Fensterleiste z.B. ins Thunderbird fenster (dateianhang) zu ziehen. Das Fenster geht nicht mehr auf wenn ich auf die Fensterleiste gehe.. 
<jottbe> kann ich compiz einfach deinstallieren, oder wäre das nicht ratsam?
<NFischer> Ich hab ein Problem: Ich hab mir heute einen neuen 24"er gekauft. Nun gibt mir Ubuntu Lucid aber nicht die Möglichkeit 1950x1080 einzustellen...Ich habe eine ATI Radeon X1950XT.. proprietäre Treiber werden mir keine angeboten.. was kann ich tun?
<basti> jetzt unter windows, da eben die verbindug wieder unterbrochen wurde. wie ihr seht, unter win keine probleme...
<Fuchs> jottbe: es waere nicht ratsam
<basti> router kann gepingt werden und surfen gaht auch. boot in ubuntu - nix geht mehr
<ppq> basti: wenn das zeit hat, installier ich mal natty auf meinem notebook und probier es da aus - hab exakt den gleichen wlan-stick wie du.
<basti> geht
<basti> danke für das angebot, aber eigentlich nicht ;) windows benutze ich nur zum zocken und das ist ca 5% der zeit so. gibt es keine möglichkeit dem problem selber auf dem grund zu gehen? dmesg gibt halt immer wieder diesen usb fail aus, teilweise behauptet wicd, dass das passwort falsch ist usw
<ppq> basti: intensiver googeln (nach der usb-id), mal andere treiber probieren, aktuelle treiber selbst bauen etc.
<basti> kannst du mir die id grade nennen? den verlauf habe ich nicht hier und komme von win aus nicht ran...
<ppq> 0cf3:1002
<coldjack> hat jemand das NAS Gerät: Synology DS211j unter Linux am laufen?
<jottbe> achgott, compiz ist ein Paket, das in einer Version < 1 vorliegt und das wurde zum Standard-Desktop gemacht und jetzt gibts Probleme mit Hardware, die älter ist als 2 Jahre, fasse ich das so richtig zusammen?
<[4-tea-2]> word
<RichyW> kann bei marble keine karten runterladen, der zeigt nur an ''Daten werden geladen'' hat jemand eine indee?
<[4-tea-2]> RichyW: Google Ea... bin ja schon still.
<jottbe> wie kann ich compiz denn dauerhaft deaktivieren ich will nicht jedesmal metacity --replace aufrufen
<Fuchs> jottbe: sollte im verlinkten compiz-Artikel stehen, je nach Desktopumgebung
<Cyber1005> wie kann ich diese codecs löschen, mit welchem befeh? mit purge oder rm? apt-get install wavpack mppenc libmpcdec3 faac flac vorbis-tools faad lame 
<oliver_> Moin moin.
<Fuchs> Cyber1005: sudo apt-get remove <pakete> 
<Cyber1005> Fuchs, danke
<jottbe> na danke, wie gesagt, funktioniert mein Start-Menü wahrscheinlich dank dem Teil nicht mehr
<oliver_> Ich habe ein riesen Problem: Bei meinem neuen Ideapad U160 mit intel hd grafikkarte bleibt nach dem Umschalten der Bildschirmauflösung mit dem Dialog Bildschirme das Display schwarz. Ich habe die 11.04 mit dem neusten Intel Treiber installiert.....
<Roeni> Nabend, wenn ich mein Notebook herunter fahre bekomme ich meistens einen schwarz-weißen pixel-salat und das notebook hängt sich an der stelle auf. hat jemand eine idee?
<Roeni> (ist seit 11.04 so)
<Daly> banshee 2.0 spielt mp3s viel zu schnell ab, mp3 codecs sind  installiert http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HxnqaA3R
<ruiyan> :q
<ruiyan> quir
<ruiyan> quit
<jokrebel> gn8
<basti> leider lassen sich die letzten drei versionen treibers für den lan usb stick alle nicht kompilieren. http://nopaste.info/3252efddb4.html
<basti> aber eine andere frage. dieses starterpanel was jetzt links schön aufpoppt. ist es normal, dass alle was man dazufügt bzw entfernt bei einem neustart alles wieder weg ist?
<SheepInPanic> basti: Nein, das ist definitiv nicht normal 
<basti> fast gedacht ;) und was kann man machen, dass es normal ist?
<basti> obowhl mir das momentan erstmal egal ist. hauptsache ich habe wieder eine stabile online verbindung...
<basti> zu dem kompilierungsproblem kann wohl keiner was sagen, oder?
<SheepInPanic> basti: Was ist das für ein Chipsatz?
<bekks> basti: Du hast nicht das vollständige Log gepasted, insbesondere keine Fehler.
<basti> SheepInPanic, meinst du den vom wlan stick? bekks, davor kam kein fehler, deswegen habe ich nur das gepasted
<basti> zumal da desöfteren ein eroor auftaucht
<basti> ich bin jetzt wieder in windows, weswegen ich keine weiteren angaben machen kann
<SheepInPanic> basti: Welchen Treiber hast du wo heruntergeladen. hast du eine URL?
<basti> http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<basti> den aktuellsten und als der nicht funktionierte bin ich immer eine version runter
<Cyber1005> probiere grade das programm abcde aus aber nach der conf datei sollte er die musik in meinen musik ordner legen und in mp 3 machen aber er erstellt die datei in den ordner .abcde.ed. was hab ich da falsch gemacht? hab mich an das wiki gehalten
<basti> die drei die ich probierte ließen sich nicht kompilieren
<Cyber1005> habs selbst grad gelöst rofl, das ist die beste lösung
<Longbottom> basti: Hast du mal den patch probliert? https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/749082/
<Longbottom> .oO(5 Minuten googlen bringt manchmal was)
<basti> Longbottom, ne, erstens nicht gefunden und zweitens, wie wend ich den an. wonach hast du gesucht?
<Longbottom> basti: anwenden sollte mit patch gehen, du kannst aber auch einfach die beiden mit - beginnenden Zeilen aus deiner Datei entfernen.
<basti> ich habe den nach den fehlern beim kompilieren gesucht und das hat nichts gebracht
<Longbottom> Ich habe nach dem Fehler und der Datei gegoogelt.
<basti> dann kann ich wohl nicht mit google umgehen... 
<basti> ich boote mal rum und probiere das
<Wedelviech> interessant. Mein netbook bootet nciht mehr, wenn 2 externe festplatten angehaengt sind
<shadow33> nabend - ich möchte gewisse syslogmeldungen direkt auf der grafischen oberfläche sehen in einem fenster. unter suse linux gab es dazu früher so ein kleines fenster namens xconsole oder so ähnlich. hat jemand eine idee wie ich das unter ubuntu lösen könnte?
<SheepInPanic> basti: Hattest du Erfolg?
<basti> ne, das kompilieren hing immer noch nicht. aber ich habe einfach mal das modul ar9170usb entladen und zack - ich bin online
<SheepInPanic> okay
<basti> jetzt würde mich aber dann doch interessieren, wie ich es hinkriege, dass das panel sich die einstellungen merkt
<basti> und danke SheepInPanic 
<SheepInPanic> Den Dank gebe ich mal an Longbottom weiter :)
<basti> keine history hier, deswegen weiß ich nicht wer was geschrieben hatte. danke Longbottom :)
<Longbottom> bitteschön.
<SheepInPanic> basti: Prüfe bitte mal, ob du ein Verzeichnis /home/user/.config/dconf hast
<ppq> shadow33: hab mal gehört, dass das mit syslog-ng geht, da kann man dann in der syslog-ng.conf via regexp zeilen matchen und die an ein programm senden, bspw. notify-senf. hab mich damit aber nie befasst. 
<ppq> shadow33: ich meinte natürlich notify-send ;)
<basti> SheepInPanic, war nicht angelegt, aber jetzt
<SheepInPanic> basti: Interessant. Dann guck mal bitte, ob Symbole und Einstellungen jetzt beibehalten werden
<shadow33> ppq: bezüglich des syslog-meldungen auf der grafischen oberfläche habe ich gesehen gibt es standardmäßig das programm xconsole. nur wenn ich das aufrufe bekomme ich die fehlermeldung Couldn't open console.
<basti> wird da erst beim neu starten was rein geschrieben? weil grade mal was im starter geändert und in dem ordner wird nichts angelegt
<basti> SheepInPanic ^
<SheepInPanic> basti: Mag sein, dass da erst beim Abmelden geschrieben wird
<SheepInPanic> basti: Hm, nein. Stimmt wohl nicht. Bei mir wird sofort in die Datei "user" geschrieben. Bei jeder Änderung
<basti> die gibt es zB gar nicht
<SheepInPanic> basti: Hm, da bin ich jetzt überfragt. Eventuell doch mal neu anmelden. Vielleicht wird sie dann erst erzeugt
<basti> probiere ich mal. mom
<basti> nope, wird nichts angelegt und alle änderungen ind wieder weg
<basti> s/ind/sind
<basti> frau kommt grade von ner dienstreise, insofern gelten erstmal andere prioritären ;) danke aber trotzdem erstmal! bis denne
<Cyber1005> habe ein problem mit abcde , das erstellt mir nicht die dateien in den ordner musik in mp3 sondern immer noch in ogg obwohl ich abcde.conf geändert habe. was mach ich falsch?
<DerMicha1> moin
<Orcor> Ubuntu 11.4 ist komisch 
<DerMicha1> ich hab hier ein problem mit ner RS232 karte, als terminal programm benutze ich gtkterm und zwar wenn ich es auf port /dev/ttyS1 mit 115200baud konfiguriere wirft es solange den fehler:
<DerMicha1> Control signals read: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler bis ich gtkterm schließe (es hängt sich dabei auf)
<DerMicha1> die karte ist von irgend einem noname anbieter
<DerMicha1> aber _manchmal_ funktioniert alles aber meistens kommt dieser fehler
<14WAA7BMP> hier ist das komplette log inklusive der ausgabe von lspci:
<14WAA7BMP> http://pastebin.com/VinWyaB3
<14WAA7BMP> wenn ich cat /dev/ttyS1 mache kann ich auch die konsolenausgaben von dem angeschlossenen gerät sehen
<ppq> 14WAA7BMP: passiert das mit jedem terminal?
<ppq> z.b. auch mit screen?
<14WAA7BMP> also ich habs mit moserial ausprobiert und auch das hängt sich auf
<14WAA7BMP> jetzt gerade im moment funktioniert es zufälliger weise wieder
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-04
<pacy_> ouhh man was hab ich jetzt schon wieder gemacht ;) meine /var/log/messages is weg - wie kann sowas passieren ? die werd ich ja wohl auch nich einfach wieder anlegen koennen .. bevor ich mist bau jemand ne ahnung ?
<zerwas> pacy_> sei beruhigt, ich habe auch keine messages-Datei
<pacy_> zerwas, berühigt mich nur sekundär :)
<michi_> betrifft das mit der messages auch kubuntu?
<pacy_> ich hab n Xubuntu laufen ... is das schon bekannt ?
<michi_> mir is bei meinem kubuntu 11.04 eben aufgefallen, dass es die /var/log/messages nich mehr gibt
<zerwas> hm, mit logrotate -f sollte die ja eigentlich wiederkommen
<zerwas> vielleicht hat sich auch irgendwas geändert und messages gibts generell nicht mehr? ^^ haben wir drei alle 11.04?
<michi_> normalerweise dürfte bei jedem linux die messages standard sein...
<pacy_> :D ich hatte vorher noch pakete aktualiesiert davor ging sie noch 
<pacy_> glaub ich zumindest
<grossing> das logging wurde in irgendeiner Datei abgeschalten. Hier hab ich auch gelesen wie man das wieder einschaltet. Schaut mal die logs der letzten Tage durch, da sollte die Lösung stehen
<michi_> hat sich mittlerweile was getan, was den erhöhten stromverbrauch durch den 38er kernel verursacht wird?
<michi_> oder darf man da bis oktober warten...
<pacy_> grossing,  danke dir ich schau sie mir mal durch
<grossing> da isses ja: "<SheepInPanic> TigerDuck: Guck dir mal /etc/rsyslog/50-default.conf an. Dort ist die Protokollierung für /var/log/messages auskommenteirt"
<grossing> aus http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/01/%23ubuntu-de.html
<zerwas> /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf sollte das sein
<x1o> jo?
<pacy_> zerwas, hat das bei dir funktioniert habs in der conf auskommentiert aber es wird nichts in die messages geschrieben
<zerwas> pacy_> nicht ausprobiert
<pacy_> zerwas, ok .. 
<zerwas> pacy_> danach ein sudo service rsyslog reload gemacht?
<zerwas> oder logrotate aufgerufen?
<pacy_> restard rsyslog
<pacy_> *t
<pacy_> ahh habs .. waren iwie falsche rechte vergeben :)
<pacy_> bzw gruppenzugehörigkeiten
<olli_> Moin, ich hab unter 10.10 KDE und Gnome installiert, und unter Gnome werden Ordner über Docky mit Dolphin statt wie gewollt mit Nautilus gestartet, wie kann ich das reparieren?
<DerMicha1> moin
<DerMicha1> ich habe eine RS232 karte für PCI, leider bekomme ich, wen ich mit cat oder gtkterm drauf zu greifen will den fehler: cat: /dev/ttyS1: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler ganz selten funktioniert es mal, doch die meiste zeit kommt dieser fehler. 
<DerMicha1> http://pastebin.com/Dn4ARcfB
<DerMicha1> das sind die ausgaben von GTKTerm und lspci
<bullgard4> DerMicha1: (Ich kenne das Programm GTKTerm nicht.) Die Meldung "1." scheint mir anzudeuten, daß GTKTerm mit Deiner RS232-Karte nicht umgehen kann. Ich würde versuchen, das Problem mittels sehr elementarer BIOS-Befehle einzugrenzen. --  Vielleicht fragst Du hier im Kanal noch einmal am Abend, wenn mehr Leute da sind. oder in einem mehr Hardware-orientierten Kanal.
<DerMicha1> bullgard4: danke für die antwort :)was meinst du mit den "elementaren BIOS befehlen" ?
<DerMicha1> das ist auch kein problem von gtkterm direkt sondern selbst wenn ich "$ cat /dev/ttyS1" mache bekomme ich so einen fehler
<DerMicha1> oder halt auch andere terminal programme wie moserial oder minicom
<bullgard4> DerMicha1: Nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS hat das BIOS u. a. Funktionen für Serielle und parallele Schnittstellen.
<DerMicha1> ah ok, ich werd da mal rein schauen
<chk_> hallo
<chk_> ich habe kein ton mehr nach einem update
<chk_> wie kann ich ein update rückgängig machn?
<danners> hey ich mounte einen smb share mit cifs, und will darauf mit einem programm das hardlinks benötigt arbeiten. funktioniert das?
<dc5ala> chk_, schon mal in den Lautsprechereinstellungen geschaut, bei mir war der Ton auch weg, aber nur stumm geschaltet
<chk_> ja das wars danke
<pacy_> :)
<pacy_> kann sich jemand vorstellen an was es liegen könnte das audacious eine gewisse anzahl lieder aus der playlist ueberspringt und dann nichts abspielt .. find niemand der das prob auch hatte
<LetoThe2nd> danners: AFAIK funktionieren hardlinks auf cifs nicht. aber du kannst es ja einfach in irgendnem ordner mal ausproberen.
<franki> moin moin,   plugin-containe  cpu last > 40 %  finde ich zuviel ;)   
<koegs> wie kann ich in gimp eine vorhandene text-ebene bearbeiten? also den text
<franki> moin,   firefox plugin-containe  cpu last > 40 %  finde ich zuviel ;)    
<micha_> Hallo! ich habe gerade "ausversehen" den Befehl sudo apt-get install git-core auf meinem Ubuntu-VDR ausgeführt. - Kann ich dadurch etwas zerschossen haben?
<micha_> also diesen Befehl: "sudo apt-get install git-core"
<micha_> und: kann ich das irgendwie rückgängig machen :-( ?
<koegs> sudo apt-get purge git-core
<micha_> danke!
<koegs> "sudo apt-get remove git-core" hätte auch gereicht, purge entfernt die config-dateien
<mosez> na mal schauen ob man nun auch wieder skpye und co minimieren kann
<mosez> und mal schauen ob sich vielleicht noch was bei unity geaendert hat jetzt wo die neue version final ist
<hardcore> was ist denn der unterschied von /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ und /etc/apache2/sites-available?
<dAnjou> hardcore: seiten in available sind noch nich aktiviert afaik
<nexx|> hardcore: in sites-available liegen die eingerichteten vhosts. über a2ensite wird ein symlink nach sites-enabled angelegt, was den vhost (und damit die domain bzw den auftritt) benutzbar macht.
<hardcore> nexx|: also in available die vhosts konfigurieren und dann a2ensite machen dann ist das auch in sites-enabled drin?
<hardcore> und aktiv
<nexx|> korrekt
<hardcore> thx
<nexx|> a2ensite <name_der_vhost_datei>
<hardcore> oki
<pacy_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte wenn ich auf sda1 noch n system hab, welches ich nichtmehr benötige da ja auf der partition wie ich das verstanden hab mein bootloader liegt...
<mosez> wenn du nur "a2ensite" aufrufst werden dir alle verfuegbaren vhost files angezeigt
<mosez> a2ensite vhost1 vhost2 vhost3 geht auch
<dAnjou> hardcore: soweit ich weiß, werden da wirklich einfach nur symlinks angelegt, der befehl macht also nicht viel mehr
<hardcore> dAnjou: jep so ist es
<nexx|> dAnjou: korrekt, ich hab ewige zeiten mit ln -s das gemacht, bevor mir mal jemand von a2ensite erzählt hat :>
<hardcore> mosez: thx
<elmargol> ist das eigentlich normal das man bei der install von 11.04 kein unity hat?
<elmargol> hab das zeug gerade vom usb stick gebootet weil ich mir dieses spielzeug mal anschauen wollte.. aber scheint nicht zu funktionieren. nvidia treiber installieren hilft auch nicht
<hardcore> boah das ist doch fail -.- ich hab ../htdocs das ist www-qs:www-qs ein user der scponly hat. und ich hab www-data (den user) zur gruppe www-qs hinzugefügt. jetzt hab ich ../htdocs/forum auf 775 also schreibrechte für gruppe www-qs und www-data aber im browser kann ich das forum nicht entpacken weil die rechte fehlen. wenn ich 777 mache ist klar dann geht es und es wird ein ordner mit www-data:www-data erstellt das müsste doch eigentlich auch
<hardcore> # id www-qs
<hardcore> uid=1006(www-qs) gid=1007(www-qs) Gruppen=1007(www-qs)
<hardcore> id www-data
<hardcore> uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) Gruppen=33(www-data),1002(uploader),1004(web-sc),1007(www-qs)
<hardcore> drwxrwxr-x 3 www-qs www-qs 71  4. Mai 11:25 forum
<deem> ,paste? hardcore 
<shetlandpony> hardcore: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hardcore> sorry
<mosez> weiss jemand wie ich skype beibringen kann beim schliessen wieder in die taskleiste zu minimieren?
<mosez> auf 10 funktionierte das noch, mit 11 verschwindet skype und ist nicht mehr in den vordergrund zu holen
<mosez> hardcore: im browser entpacken? oO
<mosez> ok, die aktuellste version von der skype website funktioniert.
<mosez> kann es sein das es fuer 11.04 classic desktop noch keine deutschen uebersetzungen gibt? bei der sprachauswahl ist deutsch ausgegraut
<ppq> mosez: wenn language-pack-gnome-de installiert ist, sollte es eigtl. auswählbar sein
<ppq> elmargol: normal ist das nur, wenn kein funktionierender treiber mit 3d beschleunigung da ist gerade. dass es nach installation des nvidia treibers auch nicht ging könnte daran liegen, dass man rebooten muss damit das effekt zeigt.. und halt im gdm wieder den unity desktop wählen
<ppq> bei nem live-system ist das mit reboot natürlich sone sache ;)
<ppq> du könntest die live-cd sonst remastern.. 
<mosez> ich hatte auch bei der installation kein unity weil die 3d unterstuetzung fehlte
<mosez> wobei ich lieber wieder auf den classic desktop gewechselt bin weil mich unity genervt hat
<Hades2> hey leute, ich hab ein problem mit einem alten rechner. ich hatte nun über die alternate cd kubuntu installiert, aber jetzt läuft er absolut lahm und es gibt keinen properitären treiber, nur den experimentellen treiber. denke wird bei ubuntu ähnlich sein, oder?
<Hades2> also wie bekomm ich einen intakten treiber, oder sollte ich lieber ubuntu verwenden, wegen fehlenden ressourcen?
<sysdef> treiber fuer was?
<Hades2> sysdef: entschuldigung. treiber für die grafikkarte
<mosez> hm... ich hasse den networkmanager... ich hasse openvpn...
<sysdef> Hades2: lspci | grep VGA
<mosez> ich habe ueber /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; als nameserver eingetragen. wenn ich nun aber ueber den networkmanager eine vpn verbindung starte wird mir der nameserver vom vpn davor gepackt... weiss da jemand einen ausweg wie 127.0.0.1 _immer_ der erste nameserver bleibt?
<hardcore> mosez: ja ich ruf da install.php auf und das will irgendwann ein tar.gz entpacken
<mosez> hardcore: installier die suphp, dann kannst du php als www-qs laufen lassen und bekommst keine berechtigungsschwierigkeiten.
<mosez> s/die/dir/
<shetlandpony> mosez meant: hardcore: installier dir suphp, dann kannst du php als www-qs laufen lassen und bekommst keine berechtigungsschwierigkeiten.
<mosez> hardcore: das gibts als apache modul. du musst aber die config etwas anpassen weil die von haus aus ziemlich strikt eingestellt ist 
<hardcore> ahso
<hardcore> cool :)
<hardcore> mosez: und das macht man generell so wenn man da so probleme hat?
<mosez> hardcore: ich hab das generell bei mir laufen um php halt nicht als standard webserver user laufen zu haben
<mosez> hardcore: ist halt nicht schlecht in bezug auf die sicherheit
<Hades2> sysdef: was macht dieser befehl? dauert gerade ewig den zu startn?
<Hades2> !
<hardcore> mosez: okay cool :) dh ich kann auch einen php-user machen und den php-user in www-irgendwas packen weil ich für jedes unterverzeichnis in /var/www/xyz den user www-xyz:www-xyz habe
<hardcore> dh ich müsste dann alles in /var/www/* auf php-user:www-xyz laufen lassen?
<sysdef> Hades2: die ausgabe sagt uns was fuer ne graka du hast :)
<acidspoon> hi
<hardcore> weil jedes /var/www/xyz ein chroot ist für user www-xyz und shell scponly also nur datentransfer für die user :)
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich schnell und einfach libreoffice komplett und auf deutsch unter lubuntu mit synaptic installiere?
<mosez> diese scheiss aktualisierung auf 11.04 haette ich nie machen sollen
<mosez> nur mist mit unity und der neuen gnome version
<hardcore> *g+
<hardcore> ich hab noch nicht geupdatet
<dadrc> acidspoon, welche lubuntu-Version?
<acidspoon> 11.04
<mosez> jetzt nach einem neustart werden wieder die notification icons fuer skype und lastfm gefressen.
<dadrc> acidspoon, dann sollte es einfach im Paketmanager zu finden sein
<acidspoon> ja, aber welches paket muss ich auswählen, um es komplett zu installieren?
<dadrc> acidspoon, libreoffice =)
<TheInfinity> acidspoon: sind mehrere. sprachpakete sind per definition seperat.
<acidspoon> hmm
<dadrc> acidspoon, falls das deutsche Sprachpaket nicht mitinstalliert wird, es heißt libreoffice-l10n-de
<acidspoon> dadrc, ja, das weiß ich aber geht das nicht irgendwie automatisch, sodass ich nicht jeden bestandteil einzeln installieren mus
<acidspoon> s
<dadrc> acidspoon, das sind maximal 2 Pakete, das schaffst du schon.
<TheInfinity> jeden bestandtail = 2 pakete. du wirst dich überarbeiten ;)
<acidspoon> ok
<deem> weiß zufällig jemand, was das hier in einer iptables regel zu suchen hat? "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab070.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory" Laut google hat das damit zu tun, dass man keine VM in einer VM installieren will, aber das ist eine Regel in iptables, die von fail2ban erstellt wird.
<deem> s/will/kann/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: weiß zufällig jemand, was das hier in einer iptables regel zu suchen hat? "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab070.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory" Laut google hat das damit zu tun, dass man keine VM in einer VM installieren kann, aber das ist eine Regel in iptables, die von fail2ban erstellt wird.
<deem> und ich möchte keine vm in einer vm installieren =)
<Hades2> sysdef: geforce mx 440 AGP. Habe jetzt gerade eine aktualisierung durchgeführt und mache jetzt einen neustart, mal schauen ob dann ein treiber angezeigt wird?!
<acidspoon> und wie hei0t dieserdeb installer, der unter lubutu nicht installiert ist
<deem> acidspoon: ein deb isntaller, der bei jedem *buntu installiert ist, ist dpkg. nimm doch den
<acidspoon> ich meine den grafischen
<dadrc> Synaptic? Softwarecenter? gdebi?
<mosez> weiss jemand wieso die icons nicht in der notification area auftauchen?
<deem> mosez: "die icons"?
<acidspoon> hab ihn
<acidspoon> gdebi heißt er
<mosez> deem: siehe oben... seit der aktualisierung werden die icons von z.b. skype und lastfm geschluckt wenn ich diese ueber das X schliesse. die prozesse laufen im hintergrund weiter und ich kann die fenster nicht mehr zurueckholen.
<mosez> vorher war es so das beim klicken vom X in der notification area icons fuer skype, lastfm und co auftauchten ueber die ich das fenster wiederherstellen konnte
<Hades2> sysdef: also es wird immer noch nur der experimentelle treiber angezeigt und das system ist sehr sehr langsam. lieber auf ubuntu umsteigen?
<erwin_> hi
<lolmatic> Hades2: neuen rechner kaufen
<Hades2> lolmatic: :D is ja nich meiner
<erwin_> ich suche ein programm dass am bildschirmrand die cpu auslastung und den netzwerkverkehr anzeigt
<erwin_> gibt es sowas?
<lolmatic> erwin_: klar gibts das
<lolmatic> zB superkaramba
<Hades2> aber jetzt im ernst, was kann ich machen?
<erwin_> wo finde ich denn sowas?
<mosez> erwin_: conky
<mosez> erwin_: aptitude search conky
<erwin_> conky hatte ich schonmal drauf, mit dem bin ich irgendwie nicht klargekommen
<mosez> erwin_: ubuntuusers
<erwin_> wo kann ich da einstellen was alles angezeit werden soll?
<mosez> erwin_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/conky das meinte ich
<mosez> erwin_: da sollten qauch beispiele dabei sein
<erwin_> ah ok danke
<mosez> deem: eine idee wie ich das behoben kriege?
<mollitz> hi leute. schöner tage heute oder ?????
<TheInfinity> ,ot? mollitz
<shetlandpony> mollitz: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mollitz> TheInfinity, Sorry
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Wie "schlimm" sind eigentlich die halbjährlichen Ubuntu-Versionen verglichen mit den LTS?
<RedNifre> bzw. was spricht dagegen, jetzt 11.04 statt 10.04 zu nehmen?
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: nichts und alles
<RedNifre> Gut, dann installiere ich es jetzt und nicht.
<mosez> was ist der schnellste weg um kurz mein ganzes system auf eine andere platte zu sichern? das rueckspielen sollte auch simpel sein von einer livecd oder so. ich will kurz gnome3 testen ob sich das da gebessert hat.
<dadrc> Für sowas würd ich ja eher eine VM empfehlen
<LetoThe2nd> mosez: vom gnome3 ppa kann man im moment nur abraten. fakt.
<mosez> dann muss ich ja die vm erst noch komplett installieren
<LetoThe2nd> plus gnome3 geht nicht in ner vm, da braucht 3d-beschleuningung.
<mosez> letothe2nd: ich hab nur gelesen das man halt nicht zurueck kann wenn man das erstmal hat... deshalb wollte ich n backup erstellen wenns mist ist
<dadrc> Mit VirtualBox4 geht's, LetoThe2nd. Neulich ausprobiert.
<LetoThe2nd> mosez: ganz im ernst - wenn du auf die maschine angewiesen bist, lass es.
<dadrc> Nicht sonderlich performant, aber es geht.
<mosez> letothe2nd: ok.. danke
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: indeed? dann mal schauen. wäre noch ein weg.
<LetoThe2nd> aber wie gesagt - vom gnome ppa auf ner produktivmaschine kann ich aus begründeter erfahrung nur abraten. ausser natürlich, man ist als gnome-entwickler produktiv.
<mosez> bleibt immernoch das problem mit dieser bloeden notification area... ich will hier nicht die fenster offen lassen muessen weil ich die sonst nicht wiederhergestellt kriege
<mosez> scheint auch n bekannter bug im classic modus zu sein
<mosez> kann doch net sein das ich das panel jedes mal entfernen und wieder hinzufuegen muss
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, brauchst (offensichtlich) ein 3D-fähiges Hostsystem, Virtualbox von http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian und GuestAdditions im Gastsystem, damit liefen bei mir sowohl Unity als auch Gnome 3 in der VM
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: hmkay. wie gesagt, mal schauen. ich notiers mir mal als "reported to work, but not tested myself" :-)
<dadrc> Ja, klingt sinnvoll. =)
<deem> weiß zufällig jemand, was das hier in einer iptables regel zu suchen hat? "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab070.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory" Laut google hat das damit zu tun, dass man keine VM in einer VM installieren kann, aber das ist eine Regel in iptables, die von fail2ban erstellt wird. und ich will mit sicherheit keine vm in einer vm installieren =)
<dadrc> Direkt nicht, aber die seltsame Kernelversion könnte ein Hinweis sein. Fährst du etwa sowas altes, deem?
<LetoThe2nd> noch dazu ist das IMHO ne debian-kernel-kennung... ich rieche jemanden, der quersupport schnorren möchte ;-)
<deem> debian?
<alamar> deem: da wird versucht ein kenelodul zu laden, aber keine modules.dep gefunden um die abhängigkeiten festzsutellen, depmod -a 
<deem> sollte das etwa der debian und nicht der ubuntu server sein?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: das frag ich dich, nicht mich.
<dadrc> Vom Kernel her solltest du davon ausgehen, ja
<deem> tatsache :D *schäm*
<LetoThe2nd> deem: macht 5€, und der support ist auch zuende.
<alamar> deem: und mit vm hat die meldung nichts zu tun, du googlest seltsam
<alamar> man 5 modules.dep
<deem> LetoThe2nd: bin ja schon weg. ich bestell ne pizza für dich wenns recht ist :D
<RedNifre> re
<RedNifre> so, gab es in der Vergangenheit mal Fälle wo man sich ärgern musste, dass man nicht beim lts geblieben ist?
<dadrc> Ja
<RedNifre> was war denn?
<dadrc> Kriegst halt neue Software mit neuen Bugs
<dadrc> Und 11.04 ist in der Richtung besonders schlimm, immerhin ist Unity sehr neu
<Koji-School> RedNifre: Wenn du nicht auf eine neue Funktion angewiesen bist, fährst besser mit LTS.
<DerMicha1> moin
<DerMicha1> ich habe ein problem mit meiner RS232 karte, sie funktioniert extrem selten und meistens bekomme ich den fehler: Control signals read: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler egal mit welchem programm ich auf ttyS1 zugreifen will.
<mosez> mich treibt die automatische ip/ns config langsam in den wahnsinn...
<mosez> standard setup: primaer dns 127.0.0.1, sekundaer dns variabel je nach dhcp einstellung. das funktioniert wie es aussieht schon mal gut.
<DerMicha1> http://pastebin.com/Nbcv80eh das das hier sind die ausgaben von lspci und gtkterm
<DerMicha1> und ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx - 
<mosez> erweitertes setup: vpn verbindung wird aufgebaut dank network manager, primaer dns 127.0.0.1,sekundaer dns variabel je nach vpn einstellung vom vpn vorgegeben.
<mosez> der sekundaere dns soll natuertlich nur greifen wenn der primaere nicht direkt was findet.
<mosez> auf 127.0.0.1 laeuft einfach dnsmasq mit nen wildcard eintrag auf ne bestimmte domain.
<mosez> hat jemand ne idee wie ich das umsetzte das die korrekt nameserver hergenommen werden?
<mosez> der lokale ns scheint zu passen... aber wenn ich vpn verbunden habe und dig srvde011.bla-group.local mache wird immer n root server befragt und nicht der dns vom vpn
<mosez> ich moechte aber gern die domains von meiner lokalen kiste und dem vpn uebernehmen da das alles hostnamen sind die nun mal nur hier existieren...
<RedNifre> Hm, das Dropbox-Tray-Icon ist unter Unity meistens nicht da. Kann man da was machen?
<RedNifre> Irgendwie ist es so, manchmal ist es die ganze Session über da, aber meistens sehe ich es die ganze Session über nicht.
<mosez> rednifre: bekannter bug fuer mehrere applikationen wie z.b. skype, lastfm usw.
<RedNifre> okeh.
<mosez> rednifre: unter anderem hier zu lesen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/764473
<k1l> ,planet? RedNifre 
<shetlandpony> RedNifre, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> RedNifre: dort gibts eine menge nützliches zum thema unity. schau da mal rein
<RedNifre> Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass die Icons links sich mehr wie in Windows verhalten? Also inaktive Symbole haben gar keinen Kasten im Hintegrund, laufende Programme haben einen Rahmen? Ich finde diese kleinen weißen Dreiecke etwas komisch...
<RedNifre> okay, werde ich machen
<mosez> rednifre: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dropbox-icon-seit-upgrade-auf-11-04-in-grau/#post-2858721
<shetlandpony> mosez's url: http://tinyurl.com/685nf5s |        Dropbox Icon seit Upgrade auf 11.04 in grau › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<RedNifre> mosez: Ich verstehe das nicht, wenn Dropbox nicht auf der Whitelist ist, wieso sieht man das icon manchmal, meistens nicht?
<RedNifre> Oder wird es nur angezeigt, wenn Platz ist? 
<mosez> rednifre: weils buggy ist?
<RedNifre> Okay, habe Dropbox gewhitelistet, mich neu angemeldet und siehe da: Es ist sichtbar.
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! :)
<Hades2> also ich bin immer noch nicht weiter. habe jetzt ubuntu installiert und gerade läuft ein update. wie bekomm ich bloß nen vernünftigen treiber. immer noch geforce 440 mx agp 8 x
<mosez> kennt sich jemand mit openvpn aus? da gibt es /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf, darin wird foreign_option_1 usw erwaehnt. wo zum teufel muss das denn stehen?
<Oins> Hades2: hab deine Diskussion nicht verfolgt, aber hast du schon mal bei nvidia auf der Seite nachgesehen?
<lumines> Kann man bei Unity eigentlich auch einen ausgewählten Bereich "screenshoten"?
<lumines> Nicht nur Vollbild und das aktive Fenster
<Hades2> Oins: nein habe ich noch nicht, ginge das denn??
<Hades2> Oins: bei der alten graka
<Oins> Hades2: nen Versuch isses wert ;)
<mosez> hatte hier noch keiner das problem das ich habe in bezug auf ns?
<Oins> mosez: hast schon mal in #ubuntu direkt versucht?
<Oins> +es
<mosez> oins: nein
<Oins> mosez: nach meiner Erfahrung kriegst du nur eine Antwort, wenn auch jemand zu dem Thema eine Lösung hat. Was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist ;)
<mosez> ich kann mir bloss nicht vorstellen das ich der erste bin der das problem hat
<mosez> aber ich find ums verrecken keine flexible loesung
<mosez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603267/ das kann ja auch net die tolle loesung sein
<Oins> Hab dein Problem auch nicht wirklich verfolgt. Was ist denn genau das Problem?
<luxores> hallo zusammen 
<luxores> ich habe gestern mein ubuntu geupdatet und nun geht das qualcomm UMTS-Modul nicht mehr
<luxores> im Syslog steht, dass es sich dauernd disconnected, wieder findet und wieder disconnected
<luxores> ist das problem bekannt?
<Hades2> Oins: also ich hatte den treiber nun geladen, nur kommt auch eine error meldung. ist es immer noch so, dass natty den nvidia-96 nicht unterstützt?
<Oins> Hades2: da bin ich leider komplett überfragt. Hab keine nvidia Karte. 
<Hades2> Oins: ok danke :).
<Hades2> hat jmd anderes vllt einen tipp?
<DerMicha1> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner RS232 Karte, sie funktioniert extrem selten und meistens bekomme ich den Fehler: "Control signals read: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler", egal mit welchem Programm ich auf ttyS1 zugreifen will. http://pastebin.com/Nbcv80eh das das hier sind die ausgaben von lspci und gtkterm und ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx
<orst> hi
<orst> hat sich bei natty was am sound system getan ? gestern lief hier noch alles gut heut nach nem tag update kommt der sound aus ytube audacious und vlc leciht verstört raus
<orst> schnarrt..
<orst> *uptime
<mosez> weiss jemand wie ich beinflussen kann das mein ns 127.0.0.1 _immer_ an erster stelle in der resolv.conf landet?
<deem> mosez: indem du es händisch im nm einträgst?
<mosez> ich hab prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; in der dhcp client config, aber wenn ich mich mit meinem vpn verbinde landet 127.0.0.1 auf dem zweiten platz...
<RedNifre> Wie verhindere ich, dass sich die Icon-Leiste links ausblendet?
<Gulaschkanone> In Unity?
<RedNifre> genau
<koegs> ccsm installieren und unity-plugin einstellen
<Gulaschkanone> compizconfig-settings-manager installieren und im Unity-Plugin die Einstellung ändern
<RedNifre> ist das unity-plugin automatisch dabei?
<koegs> sonst hättest du kein unity...
<Gulaschkanone> Ja, sonst hättest du ja kein unity
<koegs> ach mach du weiter und ich greif nur ein, wenn du wieder mist erzählst :)
<Gulaschkanone> Möp
<RedNifre> Super, funktioniert.
<RedNifre> Danke.
<Hades2> kann man mich bitte mal bei xubuntu einladen?
<Gulaschkanone> lolwut? o_O
<Hades2> oder anders gefragt, was soll ich noch machen. dachte nur noch an xubuntu für diese alte möhre?
<jug> ?
<Gulaschkanone> Was ist überhautp dein Begehr? Ich verstehs grad net so wirklich
<Hades2> ach nen amd 64 bit 2400 xp + geforce mx 440 + 256 mb ram(glaube ich=
 * jug ist versucht auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Richtig_Fragen hinzuweisen ;)
<jug> Hades2: bitte stelle fragen in zusammenhängenden sätzen, die man nachvollziehen kann ohne deine gedanken zu lesen
<Gulaschkanone> Hades2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alte_Hardware
<jug> ram dürfte bei dem system definitiv der limitierende faktor sein
<Gulaschkanone> Blöd, wenn man noch DDR1 oder gar SDRAM hat
<Hades2> aaaalso: ich hab hier ne alte möhre mit nem amd 64 bit 2400 xp oder wie dat heißt, einer geforce 440 mx und 256 mb ram. das problem ist das natty kein nvidia-96 support bietet, daher lade ich gerade 10.04 LTS herunter. nun überlege ich aber noch, ob es sinniger wäre xubuntu zu nehmen. Dazu wollte ich eure Meinung hören?!
<Gulaschkanone> Nimm Xubuntu, Ubuntu bzw, Gnome braucht mehr RAM als du hast
<Gulaschkanone> Und in Natty ist nvidia-96 in den Paketquellen enthalten
<Hades2> nvidia-96 lässt sich aber nicht installieren?!
<Hades2> und laut einigen foren ist der support dafür futsch
<Gulaschkanone> Inwiefern lässt sich das nicht installieren?
<Hades2> Gulaschkanone: es kommt zu einer fehlermeldung xorg-8.0 (weiß nich genau den namen) ist nicht vorhanden. das problem ist, dass ich an zwei rechnern hänge und immer hin und her rennen muss
<Hades2> zum thema xubuntu, welche version soll ich nehmen? 10.04 oder 11.04
<Hades2> mit dem hin und her rennen nur so btw
<Gulaschkanone> Huh? Es gibt kein Xorg-Paket, das in der Version 8 oder höher existiert
<koegs> ich würde die 10.04 empfehlen, wenn es eh nicht auf neueste Hardware und Unity ankommt, da hast du länger support
<koegs> xorg-video-abi-8.0 Paket nicht verfügbar
<Gulaschkanone> In Natty ist xorg auf Version 7.6
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<Hades2> koegs: jap die datei habe ich auch schon geladen, aber leider auch das problem mit xorg
<koegs> ja, weil eine abhängige datei nicht existiert...
<Gulaschkanone> Jetzt steig ich dahinter
<Gulaschkanone> Ist auch nicht im PPA von Ubuntu-X drin
<Hades2> koegs: wie kann ich das ändern?
<Hades2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/741930
<koegs> wie gesagt, ich würde 10.04 LTS empfehlen, da hast du länger support
<Hades2> koegs: jap das habe ich gerade gebrannt und werde es nun testen
<Hades2> koegs: meintest doch mich, oder?
<koegs> Hades2: ja
<mosez> so, nun gehts, wenn auch nicht wirklich schoen
<mado> hallo ihr alle!
<mado> Entschuldigt bitte, aber wen muss ich Bescheid geben, wenn die Uhrzeit/en auf meinem Rechner nicht korrekt sind? (Man kann ja bei der "Uhr" weitere Zeiten von anderen Zeitzonen einstellen) ... (Ubuntu 11.04)
<mado> -> wem
<mosez> mado: dann musst du deinem ntp daemon bescheid geben.
<mado> wie meinen mosez ?
<mado> (ich bin eher noch ubuntu-Neuling)
<mosez> mado: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<mado> einen Moment bitte ... bin gleich zurueck
<mosez> mado: auch ein ubuntu neuling sollte google bedienen koennen.
<RichyW> gibt es eine andere möglichkeit als synaptic-paketverwaltung aufzulisten welche indicatoren installiert sind und diese zu starten?
<RichyW> in der paketverwaltung ist es zu unübersichtlich und ich weiß nicht wie ich manche starten kann
<Frickelpit> RichyW: schau halt mit dpkg z.B.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<mini2> hat von euch jemand auf kubuntu 11.04 geupdated? wenn ja gibts irgendwelchen größeren probleme dabei?
<RichyW> Frickelpit: danke für den Typ aber das ist nicht ganz das was ich suche, kennst du dich mit den indicatoren aus?
<Frickelpit> RichyW: sag doch einfach, was dein eigentliches problem ist
<RichyW> möchte wie bei gnome applets benutzen aber bei unity muss man da die pakete installieren und die sind hier indicatoren und die muss ich wie ein programm starten
<RichyW> jetzt finde ich auch ein paar in der paketverwaltung und will die testen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich diese starten muss
<chrizzz_de> Hallo Leute kennt jemand das Problem, das nach dem Booten von natty der Desktophintergrund in der falschen Auflösung angezeigt wird?
<chrizzz_de> Klicke ich dann auf den Hintergrund zeigt er wie von Geisterhand das Wallpaper in der richtigen Auflösung....lol
<chrizzz_de> Dann bin ich wohl der einige mit dem bug :)
<pog> mit dem 10.04 ergibt scaninmage -L keine Resultate mehr, weder von der Cam noch vom Scanner...
<pog> sane-find-scanner bringt eine USB-Device, die meiner Meinung nach korrekt ist.
<kyle2> hi, ich hab ein problem mit der auflösung meines monitors: er nutzt nie mehr als 1280x720 seit dem update, obwohl der monitor 1920x1200 könnte
<kyle2> kennt das problem jemand oder hat nen lösungsvorschlag?
<pog> na, ja, er erkennt zumindest den Monitor :-)
<kyle2> nvidia-config zeigt auch nix höheres an, was man einstellen könnte
<kyle2> stimmt, das tut er
<kyle2> der 2. monitor wird ganz normal mit 1600x1200 angesprochen
<kyle2> hmm, keiner noch ne idee? X -configure :1 bringt nichts, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg bringt nichts
<kyle2> X -configure bricht mit ner fehlermeldung ab, dpkg-reconfigure tut gar nix
<kyle2> also bringt auch keine ausgabe
<Wedelwolf> Moin. Kann man 2 PCs direkt per Netzwerkkabel miteinander verbinden? 
<rumpe1> Wedelwolf, nicht mit "normalen" netzwerkkabeln, brauchste crossover
<kyle2> wedelwolf: es sei denn, mindestens 1 kann schon gbit-ethernet, dann brauchste kein crossover (mehr)
<rumpe1> kyle2, oh... gut zu wissen :D
<Wedelwolf> Was ist n Crossover?
<rumpe1> Wedelwolf, überkreuz
<Wedelwolf> hrfsn.  Dachte ich mir, welche Anschluesse denn? (tjo... telematik hatte ich nur 1.5Jahre...
<kyle2> schade, dass keiner eine idee hat :(
<rumpe1> Wedelwolf, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover-Kabel
<coldjack> hallo jemand hier, der vllt bittornado nutzt?
<mado> mosez, ... ich weisz natuerlich, dass man "google" und so benutzen kann ABER ich komme lieber zuerst hierher und spreche ueber ein Problem, weil ich meistens mein Problem nicht genau benennen kann
<nevchen> mado:  über was willst du denn sprechen?
<mado> nevchen, hallo :) ... 
<nevchen> hi
<mado> Mir geht es jetzt im Moment ueber meine Uhr (Ubuntu  11.04) ... meine Zeitzone zeigt die richtige Uhrzeit ... aber die von zB Houston, TX, USA eine total falsche
<nevchen> hmm bug?
<mado> um meine Uhr
<mado> nevchen,->  *Achsel zucken* -> keine Ahnung ... in der Live-Version funktionierte es noch
<lude> gibt es eine möglichkeit die whitelist des panels auch mit unity 2d zu benutzen?
<mado> nevchen, meine Frage war naemlich ... Kann ich das Problem irgendwie selbst loesen? ... bzw ... Wen muss ich von diesem Problem in Kenntnis setzen?
<mado> Wen ... (von euch / von den Entwicklern / etc)
<lampe2> hey gibt es eine möglichkeit das sich gnome merkt welche programme liefen beim auslogen und diese automatische beim einlogen dann wieder startet ?
<Gulaschkanone> Glaube das war unter "Startprogramme"
<mado> *abwartet* nevchen 
<nevchen> mado:  inwiefern ist sie denn falsch?
<maria-chellini_> hallo ;-)  jemand hier der sich mit xampp auskennt?
<nevchen> maria-chellini_:  bitte keine metafragen
<Gulaschkanone> maria-chellini_: Worum gehts?
<nevchen> frag doch einfach :)
<maria-chellini_> ok ;-)  xampp installation hat geklappt, localhost kann erfolgreich aufgerufen werden. aber ich bekomme keine dateien in htdocs kopiert
<mado> nevchen, -> Houston, TX, USA ... kurz nach 16 Uhr
<Gulaschkanone> Inwiefern? Fehlende Zugriffsrechte?
<maria-chellini_> irgendwie falsche berechtigungen... 
<nevchen> mado:  und sonst stimmt deine systemzeit / bioszeit?
<mado> das ist meinem Wissen nach ... zu spaet nevchen :) ... Es muss frueher dort sein
<Gulaschkanone> In welchen Ordner liegt htdocs?
<mado> meine eigene Zeit stimmt fuer meine Zeitzone
<maria-chellini_> hab bisher nur mit win gearbeitet - also keine ahnung wie/wo was einzustellen wäre
<maria-chellini_> htdocs liegt in opt/lampp
<mado> Wien / Berlin / Bern ... kurz nach 18 Uhr
<mado> Houston, TX, USA ... sollte eigentlich kurz nach 11 Uhr haben
<Gulaschkanone> "sudo chown user:group /opt/lampp/htdocs"
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn dein Konto "blah" heißt, dann musst du "sudo chown blah:blah /opt/lampp/htdocs" ausführen
<mado> oder haben die seit gestern irgendwie die Zeit geaendert? :D
<Gulaschkanone> Oder du änderst den Pfad in der Konfiguration von Apache auf einen Ordner in deinem $HOME
<maria-chellini_> also in meinem fall dann maria/maria ?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<nevchen> mado:  ich denke das ist ein fehler, an dem du selbst eher wenig machen kannst
<mado> ok ... verstehe nevchen ... und wer sollte dann ueber diesen Fehler in Kenntnis gesetzt werden?
<nevchen> ,launchpad? mado 
<shetlandpony> mado, launchpad ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad
<mado> nevchen, ... ich bin eher neu in Sachen "ubuntu" ... wuszte / weisz das also nicht :)
<nevchen> mado:  man lernt immer dazu
<nevchen> ;)
<nevchen> jeder fängt mal klein an
<sassanesk> Hallo!
<mado> nevchen, *nickt*
<mado> also ... dann lese ich einmal deinen Artikel ... ... ... :) ... noch etwas nevchen ... und alle anderen, falls sie sich beteiligen wollen ... 
<sassanesk> Kann ich hier meine Frage stellen, wenn ich Hilfe zu Ubuntu brauche? Sry, bin absoluter Laie und habe nur nach 'nem IRC gegooglet...
<rumpe1> sassanesk, dafür sind wir da :D
<sassanesk> Okay ^^
<mado> Kennt jemand von euch einen guten kostenlosen E-Mail-Adressen-Anbieter? (gmail, web_de, etc) ... ... 
<sassanesk> Es geht um folgendes: Ich habe hier einen iMac G3 von '98 stehen, 233MhZ, 96MB RAM und 'ne aufgerüstete HD mit nun 40GB.
<mado> ich moechte gerne meine E-Mails mit Hilfe eines Programms wie zB Thunderbird, Evolution gerne herunterladen und sichern koennen
<rumpe1> mado, web.de  soll gut sein? ... hmm... ist übrigens eher offtopic -> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nevchen> mado:  hast doch schon ein paar aufgezählt
<mado> rumpe1, ... ich habe nur Beispiele angegeben von etwas, dass ich hoerte :)
<nevchen> dann mal bis später
<nevchen> mado:  viel glück :
<nevchen> :)
<mado> :)
<sassanesk> Da die Mac OS Installation nicht so wirklich klappt weil ich die Original-CD nicht habe und ich nur welche kaufen kann, die nicht mit meinem Gerät kompatibel sind, dachte ich mir: Ubuntu!
<mado> rumpe1, ... hast du einen Vorschlag fuer mich? 
<rumpe1> sassanesk, was fürn prozessor war das noch gleich? ppc?
<sassanesk> Jop, G3
<sassanesk> Aufgrund des niedrigen RAM habe ich mich für Version 5.10 entschieden. Die Installation von der CD verlief anscheinend normal, als ich aber dann ohne CD booten wollte kam folgende Meldung auf dem Screen:
<sassanesk> mom, muss abschreiben :)
<sassanesk> Welcome to yaboot version 1.3.13
<sassanesk> Enter "help" to get some basic usage information...
<sassanesk> und dann:
<sassanesk> boot:
<sassanesk> Ich habe natürlich einfach Enter gedrückt, "Please wait, loading kernel..."
<sassanesk> Seit Tagen steht nichts als das
<sassanesk> Ich habe natürlich gegooglet und nachgefragt wie sonst was, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ab hier weiterkomme, soll ich bei "boot:" schon irgendetwas eingeben, habe ich komplett die falsche Version heruntergeladen?
<sassanesk> Und nun bin ich hier und hoffe auf Hilfe, Ihr alle seid meine letzte Chance :/
<maria-chellini> also das kopieren hat nun funktioniert, danke ;-) beim starten von xampp sagt er mir jetzt aber das bereits ein anderer webserver läuft? 
<Frickelpit> ,enter? sassanesk
<shetlandpony> sassanesk: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<sassanesk> OK, Entschuldigung.
<sassanesk> @Frickelpit Ja, die Enter-Taste
<rumpe1> sassanesk, uh.. 5.10 ..  :/    Da das auch nicht mehr offiziell bei ubuntu supported wird, würd ich fast eher empfehlen, nach anderen distributionen zu schauen, die den vielleicht sogar heute noch supporten.
<sassanesk> Ich habe hier Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, StiLaz und Debian.
<chrizzz_de> sassanesk kann dir puppy linux empfehlen weiß aber nicht ob das einen mac unterstützt
<sassanesk> BTW, jetzt gerade habe ich Debian installiert und beim Booten das gleiche Problem, momentan steht diese Meldung noch da.
<Gulaschkanone> maria-chellini: Dann läuft anscheinend XAMPP bereits ;)
<sassanesk> @chrizzz_de Hier steht was von PowerPup, PuppyLinux für PPC Macs.
<maria-chellini> Gulaschkanone  das dachte ich auch und hab versucht es zu stoppen - da sagt man mir aber das kein xampp dienst läuft ^
<Gulaschkanone> lolwut?
<sassanesk> Ich werde das mal probieren und versuchen zu installieren.
<Gulaschkanone> kannst du bitte mal "ps aux | grep xampp" ausführen und schauen, ob was angezeigt wird?
<sassanesk> Ist das normal, dass die .iso nur 13MB groß ist?
<Gulaschkanone> Scheint so
<Gulaschkanone> Soll ja extrem klein sein
<chrizzz_de> @sassanesk kann mich erinnern das es super flott auf einen Pentium 2 lief aber 13 MB kommt mir auch etwas klein vor..... kann aber sein.
<sassanesk> Ich brenne es eben, dauert ja nicht lang :) Einen Moment bitte.
<Gulaschkanone> Wird evtl, wie bei Knoppix, zur Laufzeit entpackt
<maria-chellini> Gulaschkanone   hab in der zwischenzeit xampp wieder gelöscht und grad neu installiert ^ wie war nochmal der befhel damit ich die berechtigung habe was zu kopieren?
<Gulaschkanone> "sudo chown maria:maria /opt/lampp/htdocs"
<Gulaschkanone> bzw "sudo chown -R maria:maria /opt/lampp/htdocs"
<maria-chellini> ok, selbes problem... angeblich läuft er bereits (beim starten) und wenn ich ihn beende heisst es nix würd laufen
<Gulaschkanone> hm, dann mag er die Berechtigung nicht
<sassanesk> OK, habe den iMac jetzt von der CD mit PowerPup gebootet, es tut sich was! Ich sehe viel Text und Tux.
<chrizzz_de> puppy linux ist laut wiki 128 mb groß
<maria-chellini> Gulaschkanone   zu deinem anderen befehl, da wird folgendes angezeigt
<maria-chellini> 1000     17998  0.0  0.0  14548  1068 pts/0    S+   18:27   0:00 grep --color=auto xampp
<Gulaschkanone> Scheint nicht zu laufen
<sassanesk> Oh nein, "Unable to load NLS target UTF-8"
<maria-chellini> Gulaschkanone    gibt's ne alternative zu xampp?
<Gulaschkanone> Apache, MySQL und PHP von Hand installieren ;)
<Gulaschkanone> "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5 php5-mysql"
<Gulaschkanone> phpmyadmin noch
<chrizzz_de> schade der hat wohl irgend ein problem mit der festplatte oder?
<mosez> gibt es unter 11.04 noch irgendeine moeglichkeit pdo_sqlsrv zum laufen zu bringen? ich hab mit pdo_odbc probleme mit meiner php applikation beim zugriff auf den mssql server
<mosez> vor dem update hatte ich noch php 5.2, da ging der zugriff noch... jetzt musste ich unixodbc nutzen und krieg nen fehler nicht mehr weg
<mosez> yeah, now it works... its really slow only
<mosez> fc
<x1o> hi, ich hab probleme mit youtube, liegt das an updates? habe 10.10 er hört nach einer geiwssen zeit imer auf zu cachen und das video geht dann nciht weiter wenn ich auf eine nicht gecachte stelle spule geht es wieder weiter
<omani> wieso gibts bei suse kein "update-grub" für legacy grub?
<omani> sind das distributionsspezifische scripts?
<sysdef> omani: update-... scripte sind von debian
<sysdef> und antworten auf susefragen gibt's im suse channel
<sysdef> ggf.
<dAnjou> evtl.
<dAnjou> vllt.
<Gulaschkanone> mgl.
<omani> definitiv.
<omani> hab ich sie jetzt bekommen
<omani> danke
<Wedelwolf> ist es moeglich, ein Script zu schreiben, welches beim booten den VGA-Anschluss horcht und bei positivem ergebnis ein script ausfuehrt?
<ppq> Wedelwolf: man könnte z.b. das script die ausgabe von 'xrandr' verarbeiten lassen
<Wedelwolf> ppq klingt gut... der effekt sollte das sein  xrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<ppq> Wedelwolf: das ist zwar ungenau und unelegant, aber vllt. reichts für dich ja: prüfen, ob da "Screen 1" vorkommt. bei nur einem monitor ist nur Screen 0 mit drin
<Wedelwolf> hrfsn oki... und jetzt sollte ich noch nen link zu nem crashkurs in shell haben :P
<ppq> darauf, dass "default" vga bedeutet wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Dynamische-Konfiguration-in-der-Konsole hier beschrieben kann man sich leider nicht verlassen, bei mir steht auch default obwohl der monitor über dvi dranhängt
<Wedelwolf> na ja bei mir gibts viel toleranz. ich hab nur vga.
<ppq> :)
<darkarchon> hi zusammen, wie siehts aus: ich hab 2 monitore, 1 steht im pivot; graka ist ne nvidia, werde ich xinerama + opengl beschleunigung und einen halbwegs vernünftigen desktop hinbekommen, bzw. gibt es bedenken bei soeiner konfiguration?
<puremichael> hi; kann ich irgendwie das normale verhalten für die scrollbars widerherstellen ?
<hdp> Ja, das geht. Google mal nach "ubuntu scrollbalken wiederherstellen".
<NRWlion> hallo zusammen, hätte da mal eine Frage bzgl. Xubuntu11.04: was mache ich wenn der Befehl "CD/DVD auf Fehler überprüfen" einen Fehler auf der CD findet?
<KojiroAK> NRWlion, überprüfen ob das ISO mit der MD5-Sum übereinstimmt.
<NRWlion> ok, jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, wie ich die MD5-Sum für Xubuntu11.04 a) auf der CD finde und b) wo ich die Vergleichen kann
<KojiroAK> NRWlion, die MD5-Sum sollte beim Download stehen.
<ppq> NRWlion: du solltest die md5sum aus dem netz mit der md5sum der iso datei vergleichen, die md5sum findest du im selben verzeichnis wie die .iso auf dem download mirror
<ppq> NRWlion: lad die md5sum datei in das gleiche verzeichnis wie die iso datei und führ 'md5sum -c datei.md5sum'
<NRWlion> ppq:  wird schlecht gehen, weil ich das ISO nur gebrannt hab 
<ppq> NRWlion: dann gleich gelöscht? dann blibt dir ja sowieso nichts anderes übrig als es nochmal neu zu laden :)
<ppq> NRWlion: und dann am besten gleich checken. und nach dem brennen das brennprogramm nochmal checken lassen
<NRWlion> ppq: das brennprogramm hat gemeint, dass alles erfolgreich war
<ppq> NRWlion: wenn die iso datei kaputt war, sieht das brennprogramm das nicht
<NRWlion> aber ich führe vor dem ersten Laden der Live-CD immer noch den auf der ISO befindlichen "CD/DVD auf Fehler überprüfen" aus
<ppq> NRWlion: joa, und wenn das sagt, die cd ist kaputt, dann ist sie es auch. wenn das brennprogramm meldete, dass alles ok ist (tut es übrigens manchmal auch, wenn es fehlerhaft gebrannt hat), kann es eigtl. nur noch an nem fehlerhaften download liegen
<NRWlion> ok, ich hab mir den DL von Ubuntuusers.de geholt der weiter zur TU Chemnitz leitet
<ppq> http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ im listing findest du oben die md5sum
<NRWlion> ppq:  danke hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden ... stimmt auch mit dem Download überein
<NRWlion> trotzdem mal versuchen zu laden?
<ppq> NRWlion: was zu laden?
<NRWlion> die Live CD zu starten meinte ich ... sorry
 * NRWlion hat sich jetzt auch mal das angeblich defekte file rausgeschrieben
<ppq> NRWlion: wenn der check sagt dass die kaputt ist, ist sie's auch!
<NRWlion> ppq: ok ok 
<ppq> brenn das .iso file bitte nochmal, und kreuz in deinem brennprogramm an, dass es das hinterher nochmal überprüft :) dauer etwa so lang wie das brennen, btw
<NRWlion> ppq:  habe ich bereits getan beim ersten mal
<NRWlion> nix gefunden
<ppq> NRWlion: k, und du hast eben mit 'md5sum datei.iso' die prüfsumme des iso files berechnet?
<ppq> NRWlion: und es war für die 64bit version f1b224166bea923042e53b0e9d5ff63f bzw. für die 32bit version 78719bfee11576729a62b4a241d40b19 ?
<NRWlion> ppq: ich habe ein altes KDE im moment laufen K3 womit ich brenne) hat mir genau die prüfsumme die du für die 32er Version hast gezeigt. zwei mal gecheckt. 1x handisch und einmal wie du meintest per terminal
<NRWlion> beides mal das gleiche
<ppq> NRWlion: ok das ist wirklich seltsam :D dass sich der check auf der cd vertut, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.. aber offenbar nicht unmöglich
<rumpe1> wenn die prüfsumme der iso-datei stimmt, dann liegts schonmal nicht am download oder an der festplatte
<NRWlion> ppq:  ich hab mir mal die Datei rausgeschrieben, die der Check als Fehlerhaft beschreibt
<NRWlion> vielleicht hilft das was?
<rumpe1> NRWlion, ich würde tippen, daß entweder der rohling kaputt ist oder dein laufwerk ne macke hat
<rumpe1> NRWlion, usb-stick/kart/lesegerät haste keins mit entsprechender größe (>2GB) zur hand?
<ppq> rumpe1: naja, wenn k3b die cd nochmal einliest und mit dem iso vergleicht und beides übereinstimmt..
<NRWlion> usb stick mit 4 gb reicht?
<rumpe1> ppq, hmm... oh.. .überlesen
<rumpe1> NRWlion, ja
<NRWlion> hab ich
<rumpe1> ppq, vielleicht sollte man dann mal gleich ne ganze Testreihe zum checken laufen lassen. ;)
<ppq> joa
<rumpe1> hmm... oder mag es gar am RAM liegen?
<ppq> würd mich auch mal interessieren wie das kommt
<NRWlion> was kann ich tun um euch zu helfen das herauszufinden?
<rumpe1> NRWlion, am einfachsten für dich dürfte wohl ein Versuch mit dem usb stick sein
<rumpe1> NRWlion, woran das jetzt letztlich liegt ist ja nicht wirklich wichtig zu wissen, solange man noch alternativen hat
<NRWlion> rumpe1: ich höre ;)
<rumpe1> NRWlion, erzeuge dir ein Installationsmedium mittels der ISO und dem stick
<NRWlion> ähm. das übersteigt leider meine fähigkeiten :D
<NRWlion> ich bin zwar relativ gut am PC aber Linux lerne ich gerade erst ;)
<rumpe1> welches system hast du grad laufen?
<rumpe1> ubuntu: usb-creator-gtk (startmedienersteller, ist im menü) verwenden. Ansonsten unetbootin.
<NRWlion> ich schreibe hier gerade über windows :( und laufen an Linux hab ich gerade ein KDE 8.04
<rumpe1> dann nimm unetbootin für windows (gibts als freeware zum runterladen unter http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/549/unetbootin-win-549.exe/download )
<shetlandpony> rumpe1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6fexm5s | 302 Found
<NRWlion> rumpe1: bin dabei
<NRWlion> rumpe1: ich glaub ich hab gerade echt ein problem. mein USB wird von Unetbootin nicht erkannt :(
<rumpe1> NRWlion, hmm... es hängt schon bei unetbootin? Klingt wirklich nicht so gut.... Dann dürfte auch booten davon zweifelhaft sein.
<NRWlion> rumpe1: ich hab den stick noch mal formatiert, abgemacht rangesteckt = alles i.O
<NRWlion> brenne mir gerade auch noch mal die 10.04 LTS version (MD5 gecheckt = stimmt überein=
<rumpe1> probieren geht über studieren :)
<NRWlion> rumpe1: bei der 10.04er sagt er mir jetzt beim überprüfen dass er schwierigkeiten beim lesen hatte
<rumpe1> wer hat was wann überprüft?
<NRWlion> k3 brennprogramm die xubuntu10.04.2 iso 386 nach dem brennen ;)
<NRWlion> jetzt liegt alles an dem usb :D
<rumpe1> ah...ok. Dann haste entweder zu billige rohlinge gekauft, auf den dingern vorm brennen rumgetapst, da war staub drauf oder dein laufwerk ist einfach zugestaubt/defekt.
<rumpe1> Eines der Gründe, warum ich so gut es geht vermeide, optische medien zu verwenden.
<rumpe1> aber mit usb haste ja scheinbar auch kein glück.. .hm
<rumpe1> diskettenlaufwerk vorhanden? :D
<rumpe1> ahne... hast ja gesagt, daß der stick doch ging... sorry
<NRWlion> auf dem linux system ja
<rumpe1> mit diskette gings auch noch zur not
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel__> gn8
<Wedelwolf> seufz, hat shetlandpony nochmal den link mit xserver ueber ssh holen?
<SheepInPanic> Wedelwolf: Wenn der Link schon einmal genannt wurde, dann kannst du ihn dir auch auf logs.ubuntu-eu.org raussuchen. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich allerdings nichts finden
<Wedelwolf> hrfsn.. jetzt brauch ich ihn nicht mehr... (das erste mal, dass x-forwarding tadellos funktioniert 
<SheepInPanic> okay
<rumpe1> !x-forwarding
<rumpe1> ach... käse
<amiuhle> Ich hab ein make clean als sudo ausgefuehrt, was dann unter anderem ein "rm -r /usr/*" gemacht hat. Hab abgebrochen sobald ich das gecheckt hab, aber zumindest /usr/bin ist weg :(
<amiuhle> Meine beste Idee ist im Moment, von der Live CD /usr/bin auf die Festplatte zu kopieren und danach "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken" auszufuehren
<amiuhle> hat jemand nen besseren Vorschlag?
<ppq> amiuhle: im grunde kannst du alle pakete neu installieren
<ppq> amiuhle: keine sorge, das ist weniger dramatisch als es klingt
<amiuhle> ja, schon
<ppq> amiuhle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Saemtliche-Pakete-neu-installieren
<Fuchs> ist von dem Moment an doof, wo eins etwas in dem Ordner benoetigt
<Fuchs> also ein vorheriges Kopieren von ist sicher nicht verkehrt
<ppq> hm stimmt.
<amiuhle> ppq: der Paketmanager ist ja im Moment auch weg
<rumpe1> amiuhle, wo haste denn das ulkige Makefile her? :D
<amiuhle> und wenn ich das von der Live-CD kopiere, gibt's dann mit den Berechtigungen irgendwelche Probleme?
<amiuhle> rumpe1: bino 3D player
<amiuhle> was da genau schief gelaufen ist muss ich dann auch erst mal noch analysieren :/
<amiuhle> Ich hatte vorher ./configure nur als normaler user aufgerufen, aber da wird ja normal nur im aktuellen Verzeichnis was konfiguriert, und nicht pro user oder so, oder?
<amiuhle> also wenn keiner nen besseren Vorschlag hat, dann probier ich jetzt einfach mal mein Glueck
<x1o> hat jemand probleme mit ubuntu 10.10 und youtubevideos?
<x1o> bei mir cachet er immer ca nur eine minute
<x1o> verschiedene browser, .macromedia gelöscht und reboot probiert
<NRWlion> rumpe1 hab mir jetzt mit unetbootin ne version erstellt da sagt er mir "no configuration file found"
<dennis_> Hallihallo, ich habe eine Frage: Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.04 und möchte die "Verknüpfung" zu einen Programmstarter ändern. Das heißt das, wenn ich auf die Super-Taste drücke und einen Programmnamen eintippe. Wie mache ich das?
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe leider mist gebaut: ich habe bei "Cups Benutze Kerberos Authentifizierung" angeklickt und gespeichert, jetzt kann ich das leider nicht rückgängig machen :( weiss hier jemand, was ich da machen muss?
<kirsten_> sorry, habe mich gerade mit sudo reboot selbst raus geschmissen, also noch mal: ich habe in http://localhost:631/admin (Cups) "Benutze Kerberos Authentifizierung " angeklickt und gespeichert und jetzt läßt sich das nicht rückgängig machen: Falls Sie die Kerberos-Authentifizierung verwenden, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie ein gültiges Kerberos-Ticket haben.
<kirsten_> ich habe aber kein gültiges Kerberos-Ticket !!!
<k1l> lolmatic: magst du mal deinen client überprüfen? du fliegst hier sehr oft raus
<kirsten_> nein, eben gerade war ich einfach zu doof
<k1l> kirsten_: du warst nicht gemeint :) das ging eben an lolmatic (deswegen auch sein nick vorne in der msg)
<kirsten_> ok, kennt sich hier jemand mit Cups aus?
<Cyber1005> huhu, ich bräuchte mal hilfe. wollte mit dem programm abcde eine cd rippen aber der rippt die mir nicht in mp3 sondern nur in ogg. hab sogar die wikki variante ausprobiert aber klappt nicht! was mach ich falsch?
<kirsten_> ok, andere Frage: wie kann ich cups deinstallieren und anschließend neu installieren?
<ppq> kirsten_: 'sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install cups'
<ppq> kirsten_: das --purge sorgt dafür,d ass konigurationsdateien gelöscht werden
<ppq> kirsten_: wenn ich richtig zugehört hab, ist das das, was du willst?
<kirsten_> danke!
<Cyber1005> kennt sich niemand mit dem programm abcde aus?
<kirsten_> Hallo ppq! leider hat "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install cups" nicht das gemacht was es sollte, meine alten Einstellungen waren danach immer noch da :(
<k1l> Cyber1005: frag doch mal die jungs des programms direkt, wenn hier keiner etwas weiss
<ppq> kirsten_: dann probier doch mal ein 'sudo apt-get purge cups' und danach wieder installieren mit 'sudo apt-get install cups', dabei sollten die konfigurationsdateien auf jeden fall verschwinden
<tessarakt> Hi!
<tessarakt> Ich habe Probleme mit update-grub
<tessarakt> " Parse error at byte 54 (line 3): unexpected token"
<ppq> tessarakt: in einen pastebin packen bitte
<tessarakt> schön, aber welche Datei
<ppq> tessarakt: die komplette ausgabe von 'sudo update-grub'
<tessarakt> ppq, davor steht nur, welche linux images und welche initrds er findet
<tessarakt> ppq, boah
<tessarakt> soll ich die abtippen, oder wie?
<ppq> wie wärs mit kopieren oO
<tessarakt> rofl
<ppq> oder pastebinit: 'sudo update-grub | pastebinit'
<kirsten_> Hallo ppq! Es hat geklappt, danke!
<tessarakt> wenn das System booten würde, würde ich nicht an grub rumfummeln
<ppq> tessarakt: schön, das auch mal zu erfahren ;)
<tessarakt> rofl
<tessarakt> glaubst du, es macht Spaß, immer wieder meine Lebensgeschichte zu erzählen?
<tessarakt> die Frage war ja wohl hinreichend konkret
<k1l> welcher grub? welches ubuntu? was passierte vor dem "ich hab nichts gemacht und es bootet auf einmal nicht mehr" ?
<tessarakt> was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun?
<tessarakt> NIX!
<ppq> ...
<k1l> tessarakt: komm mal runter. raten bis zufällig dein szenario getroffen wird ist leider etwas uneffizient
<ppq> na, wenigstens ging er von allein
<ppq> kirsten_: schön, keine ursache :)
<kempo> nabend
<kempo> hat jemand von euch apache+asp laufen?
<dadrc> ,mf? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<kempo> dadrc: mf? was meinst du ?
<kempo> naja mein problem ist, ich will asp unter apache installieren, scheint jedoch nicht wirklich eine unterstützung dafür zu geben, bzw ein packet
<dadrc> Das war nur der Befehl für Bot, dir den Hinweis dort anzuzeigen :)
<kempo> verstehe ...
<hdp> Die fehlende Apache ASP Unterstützung könnte evtl. an dem Hersteller dieser Technik liegen.
<Gulaschkanone> kempo: http://www.datenteiler.de/asp-net-applikationen-unter-ubuntu-testen/
<Gulaschkanone> Ach quark, falscher Artikel
<Gulaschkanone> Zwar für OpenSuse, sollte auf Ubuntu aber ähnlich funktionieren: http://blog.encodingit.ch/2011/05/opensuse-mit-asp-net-unterstutzung/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LifeIsATechnicalGame+%28Life+is+a+technical+Game%29
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ewl8gs | OpenSUSE mit ASP.NET-Unterstützung | Bits, Bytes and my 5 cents
<maria-chellini> hallo zurück ;-)  gulaschkanone   nachdem ich jetzt meinen pc mehrmals neu gestartet hab und xampp unzählige mal installiert und deinstalliert habe läuft es auf einmal ^^  nochmal danke!
<Gulaschkanone> Bitte, gern geschehen
<Gulaschkanone> Wobei ich ja die manuelle Installation der Komponenten bevorzuge :)
<maria-chellini> manuelle installation?
<Gulaschkanone> Also Apache2, MySQL und PHP über die Paketverwaltung installieren
<maria-chellini> achso ^^ na das wär an meinem 2. ubuntutag wohl in nem chaos geendet ;-)
<k1l> das sollte man sowieso. die xampp dinger sind laufende sicherheitslöcher
<Gulaschkanone> k1l: Auf Windows im eigenen LAN ist Xampp in Ordnung, Apache gescheit zum Laufen zu kriegen ist ein K(r)ampf
<maria-chellini> btw: gibts ne möglichkeit den "designscroller" zu ändern? also der hoch-runter regler der "frei schwebend" eingeblendet wird wenn man ihn braucht?
<k1l> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP#Eigenschaften_und_Funktionen  2. absatz. 
<dakira> mal ne kurze frage zur bash. X=1, Y=2, Z=$X+$Y ergibt "1+2".. wie "rechne" ich?
<k1l> ,overlay scrollbalken? maria-chellini 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber overlay scrollbalken
<k1l> ,overlay scrollleisten? maria-chellini 
<shetlandpony> maria-chellini: Eine Anleitung um die neuen overlay scrollleisten zu deaktivieren: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<Gulaschkanone> Wer sagt, dass das Teil ein öffentlicher Webserver sein soll? Ich rede von Development
<dakira> maria-chellini: willst du die komplett loswerden?
<k1l> maria-chellini: du könntest den aber sonst auch genauso nutzen wie die scrollleisten früher
<maria-chellini> k1l  weiß net wie das ding heisst ^^  das blendet sich ein wenn ich in nem ordner / text oder was auch immer runter scrollen will... ne feste variante (gern auch breiter) wär mir lieber - mit diesem designzeug ists doch n bissi schwierig genau da hinzukommen wo man will
<Gulaschkanone> Sie meint die neuen Scrollbalken in Unity
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: aber hier gibts weder support für windows, noch für die sicherheitslöcher aka xampp.
<Gulaschkanone> Das betraf heute Mittag aber Lampp für ubuntu
<k1l> maria-chellini: siehe text vom bot und meine letzte nachricht
<Gulaschkanone> bzw auf Ubuntu
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: auch das macht es nicht besser. der ubuntu weg ist hier auch aus den quellen die programme zu installieren
<maria-chellini> danke, werd ich gleich mal testen
<Gulaschkanone> Ich behauptete ja auch nie, dass ich die LAMPP-Methode gutheißen würde
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: das problem hier ist, dass morgen einer ankommt und sein server undicht ist, weil er hier im log gelesen hat dass das ja so toll und einfach ist :/
<Gulaschkanone> Sorry, dann hat er imho selbst schuld. Steht ja auf Apachefriends selbst, dass XAMPP nicht für den Produktiveinsatz gedacht ist, da es von Haus aus unsicher ist
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: die erfahrung zeigt aber, dass es nicht so aufgefasst wird. deswegen bitte in zukunft hier nicht zu l/xampp raten.
<Gulaschkanone> Ich hatte ja auch nie dazu geraten
<Gulaschkanone> Hatte schon heute MIttag geschrieben, dass man die Pakete übers Repo installieren soll
<k1l> gut :)  dann ist es ja eh schon geklärt
<dakira> wie kann ich in der bash zwei in variablen gespeicherte zahlen addieren?
<maria-chellini> so jungs, neustart erledigt und schnick schnack balken weg - thx ;-)
<k1l> maria-chellini: meist reicht ein ab- und wieder anmelden. neustart ist nicht nötig
<maria-chellini> gut zu wissen, werd ich nächstes mal testen k1l  - was gibts denn so an must have's die man sich als neuling zulegen sollte?
<k1l> ,einsteiger? maria-chellini 
<shetlandpony> maria-chellini, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> maria-chellini: die einsteiger seiten im wiki sind sehr gut. ansonsten ist die auswahl an programmen/paketen zu vielfältig um jetzt die besten nennen zu können
<maria-chellini> ok, vllt was spezielles um meine webcam nutzen zu können? alles andere (drucker wlan...) scheint zu funktonieren
<tellerrand> ich musste gerade den pc abschalten, weil er irgendwie eingefroren war. jetzt bin ich mit XP im chat. muss ich beim erneuten booten von ubuntu irgendwas berücksichtigen?
<tellerrand> maria-chellini: mit der wbcam habe ich auch so meine probleme
<tellerrand> schau mal hier nach
<tellerrand> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<maria-chellini> ich weiss noch nichtmal ob meine webcam (integriert) überhaupt probleme macht - hab ja kein programm zum testen / aufzeichen :D
<k1l> maria-chellini: schau doch mal in den link von ihm. cheese ist glaube ich ein programm, was auf dei webcam zugreift
<maria-chellini> jippie - meine webcam geht von haus aus :D
<tellerrand> hast du ein glück. meine geht nicht :(
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-05
<dakira> frage: die meisten editoren unter gnome benutzen ja das gleiche syntaxhighlighting. wo ist das noch mal gespeichert.. also die einstellungen dazu.. ich wusste das schon mal, habe es aber leider vergessen. Das Problem ist, dass bei einer Programmiersprache das falsche Zeichen fuer Kommentare gespeichert ist. So ist es egal welchen gnome-editor ich nutze.. wenn ich zeilen auskommentiere (im block) wird das falsche zeichen benutzt..
<dakira> Ah.. es hiess gtksourceview.. nur wo sind jetzt die einzelnen sprachen gespeichert ;)
<erlaubternick> hey leute ich muss unbedingt wissen wie man autologin ueber das terminal aus stellt
<erlaubternick> das is t fuer mich ueberlebenswichtig!!!!!
<ngc2997> hej.. wo speichert unity informationen darüber, welche anwendungen an den launcher fest "angeklebt" sind? ("Im Starter behalten")
<ngc2997> ...erledigt, gefunden... :)
<exs> moin
<exs> weiß jemand wie man in nautlius zwischen der zusätzlichen leiste, die man mit f3 aktiviert, hin und herwechselt? ohne maus
<bullgard4> exs: Mittels eines Touchpads. :-)
<exs> bullgard4: haha
<exs> und mit tastatur?
<bullgard4> Versuchs mal mit der Tab-Taste.
<bullgard4> Eventuell mehrmals betätigen.
<bullgard4> (Jedenfall in Ubuntu 11.04 GNOME 2.)
<exs> bullgard4: ich frage mich gerade mit welchen idioten du es zu tun hast, wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass der vorschlag mit tab jemanden mit einem halbwegs funktionierenden verstand helfen könnte
<Frickelpit> exs: 1. freundlich bleiben hier und 2. er hat recht, mit der tab-taste kann man wechseln, wenn man sie mehrmals betätigt.
<koegs> exs: mir "idiot" hilft tab+pfeiltasten sehr gut
<ngc2997> Hm, täusche ich mich, oder hat das 3.1.10 Update für Thunderbird eine leere Menüzeile eingeführt? (..bei aktiviertem Globalmenu / Unity)
<Orcor> funktioniert Compiz in Ubuntu 11.04
<_moep_> kommt drauf an :P
<Orcor> abe von Ubuntu 10.10 upgrade gemacht auf 11.04 und mußte merken das paar Sachen wo ich früher hatte nicht mehr da sind
<Orcor> auch Compiz
<_moep_> z.b. nen duden? :P
<koegs> ,compiz?
<shetlandpony> koegs, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> da stehts im wiki, les es dir in ruhe durch, verstehe es und führe die entsprechenden Befehle aus, Orcor
<Orcor> vielen dank
<Orcor> nur dachte das wenn upgrade mache das es auch da ist wie in 0.10
<Orcor> 10.10 meinte ich
<koegs> ist es ja auch, compiz wird in 11.04 standardmäßig installiert
<Orcor> komisch
<koegs> kannst du über synaptic oder "dpkg -l | grep compiz" checken
<Orcor> bei mir nach dem upgrade auf 11.04 hab ich es nicht mehr gefunden und in Terminal kommt nru das es nicht gefunden wurde
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hatte mal einen Link zu einem Programm oder Skript gefunden, das darauf achtet, dass mein Akku nicht immer vollständig geladen wird, sondern nur bis zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz, um ihn zu schonen. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. Weiß jemand vielleicht einen namen dazu?
<dAnjou> NTQ: wenn's n thinkpad is, das hier vielleciht http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325674
<NTQ> ja, ist ein thinkpad
<Orcor> bei mir wird nur dockey und desktop keine taskleiste oben und kein vynity wo ist das hin?
<dAnjou> Orcor: nimmst du dir bitte zeit und formulierst ne ordentliche frage?
<Orcor> ich sehe nur mein desktop sonnst nix andere und zum glück hab ich noch dockey sonnst könnte ich nicht mal terminal starten 
<Orcor> wie kann ich es machen das meine leiste oberen Bildschirmrand wider angezeigt wird
<Orcor> und wie kann ich wieder unity sehen?
<Orcor> ich kann nicht mal ein fenste minimiren oder maximiren oder beenden  die schaltknüpfe sind auch weg hmm
<bullgard4> NTQ: Du schonst Deinen Akku nicht, wenn Du ihn ständig nicht vollständig auflädst. Du darfst ihn nur nicht überladen. (D. h., wenn er voll ist, ihn noch weiter laden.)
<Orcor> kent jemand terminal befehl?
<NTQ> bullgard4: naja, in der anleitung steht, dass bei lagerung oder nicht-nutzung des akkus eine kapazität von ca. 75% optimal wäre. dann ist das säure-basen-verhältnis scheinbar sehr gut.
<dAnjou> *anscheinend
<dAnjou> man sollte sich übrigens von dem gedanken verabschieden, dass akkus bei ordentlichem gebrauch sehr viel länger ihre kapazität halten
<dAnjou> ich glaube, dass das nich so ist. akkus sind verschleißende produkte, irgendwann muss man sich halt einen neuen kaufen.
<dAnjou> ich kann nachher mal gucken, wieviel mein akku verloren hat (der is jetz 3,5 jahre alt
<dAnjou> )
<Orcor> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Orcor> wie kann ic hes per terminal starten?
<Orcor> muß da was ändern da alle meine taskleisten und unity weg ist
<dAnjou> Orcor: ich hab zwar keinen plan, was wirklich dein problem ist, aber probier mal alt+f2 und dann "compiz --replace" (ohne "")
<dAnjou> das kann nich schaden
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> wenn ich f2 und alt drücke passiert nix
<dAnjou> alt und f2, nicht f2 und alt
<Orcor> als ich hab copliz nach installiert und hab da was angeklickt und nun sind mein etaskleiste udn unity weg kann nix mehr machen außer mein terminal und desktop sehe ich nix
<deem> Orcor: du drückst _zuerst_ alt, _danach_ F2
<Orcor> passiert nix bei mir
<dAnjou> und alt gedrückt halten
<deem> dann gibst du da ein gnome-terminal. da gibst du dann ein "compiz --replace"
<dAnjou> deem: ein schritt zu viel
<deem> dAnjou: geht das auch direkt mit dem startet?
<dAnjou> er kann auch im dialog das schon eingeben
<deem> aso
<Orcor> passiert nix
<deem> ok. dann eben direkt in den dialog "compiz --replace" eingeben
<Orcor> will es lieber per terminal machen 
<deem> Orcor: dann mac h es per terminal
<dAnjou> dann mach
<deem> einfach "compiz --replace" eintippen und enter drücken
<Orcor> ist nix passiert und nix gestartet
<deem> Orcor: was genau hast du eingetippt?
<Orcor> es hat nur einmal der desktop geblinkt
<Orcor> compiz --replace
<dAnjou> dann bin ich raus
<deem> Orcor: dann versuch das gleiche mal mit "metacity --replace"
<Frickelpit> Orcor: Du weißt, dass man hier möglichst viele Informationen preisgeben sollte. Du bist nicht das erste mal hier mit einem Problem.
<Frickelpit> Orcor: deswegen fang mal an zu erzählen, _was_ du gemacht hast, _welche_ hardware du hast usw.
<Orcor> aha mit dem 2tem befehl kann ich wenigstens nun iwder meine fenster vrschieben  aber wo ist mein unity?
<Frickelpit> ich werd hier bestimmt nicht 50 zeilen lesen mit rumgerate
<deem> ,glaskugel? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber glaskugel
<deem> shetlandpony: warum nicht?
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich werde nicht nach Worten wie 'nicht' suchen. Diese bringen zu viele Ergebnisse
<Orcor> jezt hab ich in terminal unity eingegeben nun kann ich wider fenster nicht bewegen oder miniren 
<Orcor> wa sist denn da loß?
<Orcor> in ubuntu 10.10 hat alles ohne probleme geklappt
<deem> Orcor: s/wa sist denn da loß?/was ist denn da los?/
<shetlandpony> sorry deem, can't find 'wa sist denn da loß?' in orcor's last line
<deem> >_>
<Orcor> unity-panel-service: Kein Prozess gefunden
<Orcor> Backend     : gconf
<Orcor> Integration : true
<Orcor> Profile     : unity
<Orcor> Adding plugins
<Orcor> Initializing core options...done
<bullgard4> NTQ: Du oder der Schreiber der Anleitung hat vielleicht den Betriebsfall  "Akku für sehr lange Zeit nicht am Stromnetz" im Auge. Auch für diesen Fall ist es vernünftig (d. h. es kann die Lebensdauer des Akkus verlängern), wenn Du den Akku immer nur bis zu einem Bruchteil seiner (Maximal-)Kapazität auflädt (sog. "Erhaltungsladung"). Aber in diesem Fall ist es viel wichtiger, daß Du darauf...
<bullgard4> ...achtest, daß der Akku nicht über längere Zeit ganz entladen ist.
<Orcor> natoll nun geht nix mehr 
<Frickelpit> Orcor: unity --reset im terminal
<Orcor> terminal ist nun verschoben nach ganz oben nun kann keinen neuen reiter aufmachen 
<Frickelpit> und?
<Orcor> so ne kacke
<NTQ> ALT+Linksklick zum Fenster verschieben
<Orcor> schade das ich von linux keine Ahnung hab wie ihr
<MBec> moin
<Frickelpit> Orcor: schade, dass du nicht liest um die ahnung zu bekommen
<NTQ> bullgard4: ok, werde dann mal genauer schauen
<MBec> ich habe gerade den fatalen fehler begangen und auf 11.04 geupdated...
<NTQ> MBec: beschreib lieber das problem oder stelle eine frage.
<MBec> oha da hat wohl jemand schlecht geschlafen
<MBec> kein sex gehabt die letzte nacht? ^^
<Orcor> unity --reset <---------<<< mit dem Befehl hat alles geklappt vielen Dank ihr seid heir die besten  bin begeistert hab dazu gelernt
<MBec> jemand ne idee an was es liegen kann, dass ich beim start von unity oder gnome weder fenster noch nen panel oder ähnliches sehe?
<MBec> panel natürlich nur bei gnome
<Orcor> hatte ich gerade auch das prob
<Orcor> versuch es mal mit unity --reset in Terminal 
<MBec> so neue vorschläge... unity --reset bringt nix, da weder fenster oder irgendwas anderes sehe, sobald unity versucht zu starten
<MBec> selbst über alt-F2 komme ich nicht ans terminal auf der GUI
<MBec> das einzige was ich da sehe ist nen mauszeiger, mehr nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Mit STRG+Alt+F1 kommst du in eine virtuelle Konsole
<Gulaschkanone> mit STRG+Alt+F7 wieder zurück
<MBec> klar aber da bringt mir nen unity --reset nix!
<MBec> wenn ich das nicht wüsste, wäre ich nicht hier im IRC...
<MBec> aber egal
<Gulaschkanone> Entschuldigung, dass ich zu Helfen versuche
<Gulaschkanone> Was das Problem von anfang an oder kam es erst?
<MBec> nach dem update von 10.10 auf 11.04
<MBec> grafik treiber habe ich bereits neuinstalliert, wobei das auch nix gebracht hat
<Gulaschkanone> Und das Problem tritt ausschließlich mit der Unity-Oberfläche auf? Seltsam...
<deem> MBec: hast duu mal versucht den gmd neuzustarten?
<deem> gdm*
<MBec> ja mehrfach
<MBec> bringt alles nix
<deem> eine konsole kannst du auf deinem X nicht starten?
<MBec> ne geht einfach nicht
<MBec> ich komme über X an nix ran
<MBec> das wundert mich auch
<MBec> ich sehe den hintergrund und sonst nur den mauszeiger
<MBec> auch über shortcuts komme ich nicht in ne konsole
<MBec> hmm wobei mir gerade ne idee kommt...
<danners> hey ich hab meinem nutzer grad ausversehen aus der gruppe admin entfernt. war der einzige account in admin. kann ich den da irgendwie reinbekommen damit ich wieder sudo benutzen kann=
<Frickelpit> danners: im recovery modus booten und den user wieder hinzufügen mit gpasswd -a user admin
<danners> Frickelpit: danke habs so hinbekommen hatte noch ne gui session mit den alten gruppen
<grotek> hy :)
<grotek> hab da mal n problem ! 
<omani> hmm
<grotek> ich hab mir ubu 11.04 installiert und jetzt sind einige progs verschwunden 
<grotek> . bzw ich kann nirgends ne anwendung von einigen programmen mehr finden (lmms)
<grotek> allerdings zeigt er die im softwarecenter als installiert an
<dadrc> Hast du sie einfach mal neugestartet?
<dadrc> ... neu installiert?
<xharx> ich habe ubuntu one in xubuntu installiert, wie starte ich den dienst denn jetzt? Die Anleitung scheint nur für ubuntu zu stimmem...
<leszek> hi
<MBec> hmm shit
<MBec> hat irgendwer den radeon treiber unter 11.04 laufen?
<leszek> treiber "radeon" oder den "fglrx" ?
<ngc2997> MBec: ja (radeon, nicht fglrx)
<MBec> hätte ich fglrx gemeint, hätte ich fglrx geschireben
<MBec> so wie ich das ausm log sehe scheint KMS nicht zu funktionieren
<MBec> aus dem grund macht er nen fallback auf den vesa treiber
<MBec> (was erklärt warum unity rumnölt, es gäbe keine 3d beschl.)
<MBec> [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<MBec> Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<koegs> ,enter?
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<MBec> spießer
<MBec> na denn noch nen schönen tag
<koegs> hm, ich hab mal gelernt, wenn man hilfe möchte, sollte man nett sein
<ngc2997> *seufz*
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, das natty upgrade von der 10.10 aufzuspielen, da ich Fremdpakete installiert haben soll. Nun meine Frage, wie bekomme ich heraus, welche Pakete das sind?
<s|gnal> Hi, wie kann man in Emacs den mark ring löschen oder editieren?
<LetoThe2nd> derLars: synaptic aufmachen, dann links unten mal die sortierung "ursprung" auswählen und das resultat anschauen.
<derLars> LetoThe2nd: das ist unter kde das KpackageKit?
<martin001> hi leute
<martin001> ich habe eine frage
<LetoThe2nd> derLars: keine ahnung. kenn ich nicht, mag ich nicht, will ich nicht ;-)
<dadrc> ,frag? martin001 
<shetlandpony> martin001: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<martin001> ich habe mein ubuntu 9.10 zum update geschickt, jetzt haengt es leider bei dem update von "linux-image" haengt es
<martin001> ein schwarzes terminal fenster sagt das
<dadrc> wenn es viel text ist, bitte nopaste
<Bish> kann man einen framebuffer auch post-boot aktivieren? 
<dadrc> ,nopaste? martin001 
<shetlandpony> martin001: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<martin001> ich mache einen screenshot
<martin001> :)
<dadrc> oder so =)
<martin001> sekunde
<Gulaschkanone> Gerne auch zwei ;)
<martin001> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/6006/bildschirmfotott.png
<martin001> so sieht das aus
<martin001> und es haengt
<martin001> seit 1 stunde
<martin001> :(
<Gulaschkanone> Nicht gut
<martin001> wenn ich abbrechen will sagt er mir "koennte zu instabilem system fuehren"
<martin001> bin jetzt leicht verunsichert, was ich tun soll
<Gulaschkanone> Ich könnte jetzt sagen, was ich an meinem eigenen Rechner machen würde, aber ich glaube, dafüt würde ich gesteinigt werden :D
<s|gnal> martin001: du hast ja bestimmt vorher, dein Home-Verzeichnis ge-backupt. Dann ist alles halb so schlimm. 
<martin001> naja,
<Gulaschkanone> Ich persönlich würde das grafische Ding abbrechen und im Terminal "sudo do-release-upgrade"  ausführen
<martin001> soll ich das mal machen?
<martin001> nein,
<Gulaschkanone> Ich übernehme aber keine Haftung für eventuelle Schäden
<martin001> ich will ja das release nicht updaten
<Gulaschkanone> Weiß nicht, was sagen die Cracks hier?
<martin001> das system soll noch 2 monate halten
<martin001> dann kommt arch
<Gulaschkanone> Achso, du machst nur ein Update
<martin001> richtig, es updated nur
<Gulaschkanone> Hm, der macht hier ein update-grub... das heißt, du könntest im Terminal "sudo update-grub" ausführen
<martin001> okay,
<martin001> ich brech das einfach mal ab
<Gulaschkanone> Und dann "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ausführen
<martin001> ich will doch die dist nicht upgraden, also auf 10.10 oder so
<Gulaschkanone> Nein, machst du auch nicht
<martin001> ah okay?
<Gulaschkanone> dist-upgrade != do-release-upgrade
<martin001> erstmal update-grub
<Gulaschkanone> dist-upgrade ist im Prinzip wie ein upgrade, nur dass du damit noch die Abhängigkeiten aktualisiert, wenn notwendig
<martin001> ah, okay
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn ich die manpage richtig verstanden habe
<Gulaschkanone> Jedenfalls machst du damit kein Update auf 10.10
<martin001> im terminal haengt es auch
<Gulaschkanone> bzw 10.04, da du ja 09.10 verwendest
<martin001> wieder bei memtest86
<Gulaschkanone> Hm, das ist blöd
<Gulaschkanone> Eigentlich müsste er mit "done" abschließen
<bigbobele> hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer  raedon xt1900 in ubuntu? 
<martin001> ah
<martin001> jetzt done
<Gulaschkanone> Dann ist alles gut
<martin001> ich fuehre jetzt das distupgrade aus
<martin001> moment
<dadrc> ,frag? bigbobele 
<shetlandpony> bigbobele: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<koegs> martin001: ich empfehle ein Update auf die 10.04 LTS, der Support für 9.10 ist abgelaufen
<martin001> 2 monate muss es noch durchhalten, dann wechsel ich auch arch
<martin001> ich habe einfach keine zeit fuer eine komplett einrichtung aktuell
<martin001> jedenfalls ist im terminal alles durchgelaufen
<martin001> und ubuntu sagt "neustart"
<martin001> ich kopiere grade noch backups per ssh, dann starte ich mal neu
<Gulaschkanone> Gut
<martin001> dachte der support geht bis 2012=
<bigbobele> flgrx supportet die raedeon xt1900 nicht, aber bei aktualisierung von meverick zu natty wurde flgrx installiert, mit dem üblichen nebenwirkungen (kein 3d, usw.). ich habe dann flgrx deinstalliert und habe den allg. radeon-treiber aktiviert und glxgears liefert mir so c.a . 75 FPS. Ich wollte fragen, ob es eine elegante lösung gibt diese grafikkarte optimaler einzubinden.
<Gulaschkanone> martin001: Nein, Karmic wurde bis letzten Monat supportet
<martin001> hm, dann muss ich so oder so ein neues system aufsetzen
<martin001> was hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?
<koegs> oder die "2 Monate" ohne Updates auskommen
<dadrc> bigbobele, ich fürchte, da hast du aufgrund von ATIs Treiberpolitik schlechte Karten. Wenn flgrx nicht will, gibt es nur den radeon-Treiber.
<Gulaschkanone> martin001: "was hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf" Wie meinen?
<Gulaschkanone> Welche Distri ich einsetze oder wie?
<martin001> ja
<Gulaschkanone> Xubuntu 11.04
<Gulaschkanone> Arch ist mir zu komplex und Debian spielt wegen den bösen unfreien WLAN-Treibern nicht mit
<martin001> was haelst du von arch linux?
<martin001> richtig, ich habe den b43
<martin001> damit hatte ich sehr zu kaempfen
<martin001> auch auf ubuntu
<koegs> ich gebe einen freundlichen hinweis auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic für Nicht-Support-Gespräche
<martin001> ist ja sehr limitiert hier, aber verstehe ich ;)
<omani> wird im internet eigentlich nach verbindungsaufbau mit einem peer, immer die selbe route genommen?
<omani> bzw. immer das selbe routing über die selben router?
<Gulaschkanone> Nein, nicht immer
<Gulaschkanone> es sei denn, es sind feste Routen konfiguriert
<Gulaschkanone> Und das funktioniert aber nur innerhalb des eigenen LAN
<omani> also wird im WAN sogar bei bestehender verbindung immer anders geroutet.
<omani> sprich, ein voip teilnehmer erreicht mich immer auf unterschiedlichen strecken? und vise versa
<Gulaschkanone> Möglicherweise
<Gulaschkanone> Kannst ja man traceroute ausführen
<Gulaschkanone> *mal
<omani> das ist aber blöd :/
<omani> bringt dann ein QoS überhaupt was?
<LetoThe2nd> omani: magst du bitte mal kurz das "ubuntu" in der frage unterstreichen? ansonsten: das thema ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic willkommen.
<omani> also im eigenen lan
<omani> LetoThe2nd: stimmt. sry
<leszek> re
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hallo, ist vielleicht auch kein _ubuntu_ -Thema: aber seit ein paar Tagen (vermutlich einem der letzten updates von ubuntu 10.10) funktioniert das Syntax-Highlighting in gedit nicht - wahrscheinlich, weil schon die Datei im Nautilus nicht mehr als z.B. PHP-Skirpt erkannt wird (ev. ein Fehler in der mime-Konfiguration?)  -> Hat sonst noch jemand den gleichen Fehler und hat jemand einen Tipp?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> btw. ging natürlich bis ca. letzte Woche …
<micsch> hallo, bei jedem login-screen erscheint der theme-selecter. was kann ich denn dagegen tun?
<leszek> Thomas_Zahreddin: vor sowas würde ich den bugtracker in launchpad konsultieren. Oder du schaust dir an welche updates du in der letzten woche gemacht hast. Wir können ja leider nicht hellsehen und wissen, wie deine sources.list aussieht. Ob backports aktiviert sind oder proposed-updates usw.
<dadrc> micsch, lass mich raten, du wolltest das GDM-Theme anpassen und hast dafür einen Link darauf gesetzt?
<micsch> dadrc: nein, hat wahrscheinlich mal so ein mac4lin theme gemacht
<micsch> dadrc: also noch schlimmer ;)
<dadrc> micsch, oder so. Guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM#Ab-Ubuntu-Maverick-Meerkat-10-10
<micsch> dadrc: danke, wirklich benutzerfreundlich ist die gdm-config ja leider nicht
<dadrc> Ne, nicht so. Aber solange es wieder geht =)
<hardcore> wie kann ich /dev/sdb3 bei mir anzeigen lassen ohne reboot wenn ich die partition gerade erst erstellt hab??
<ppq> hardcore: "anzeigen"?
<hardcore> ppq: ls /dev/sdb tabtab hat nur sdb1 und sdb2
<hardcore> muss ich unbedingt rebooten?
<hardcore> das ich auch sdb3 sehe
<omani> hardcore: cat /proc/partitions?
<omani> oder "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<hardcore> ich kann das aber nicht mit einem fs beschreiben
<hardcore> weil /dev/sdb3 nicht zu sehen ist
<omani> s/sda/sdb
<Gulaschkanone> Hat sdb3 ne Partitionstabelle?
<omani> Gulaschkanone: wenn schon sdb
<hardcore> klar
<Gulaschkanone> mein ich
<Gulaschkanone> Ehm,. logisch , sonst wär der Rest net sichtbar
<hardcore> es war doch schon /dev/sdb1 und 2 vorher da
<hardcore> ich will den server nicht rebooten
<omani> versuchs mit blockdev
<omani> /sbin/blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdb
<hardcore> partprobe /dev/sdb hat geholfen :D
<hardcore> einfach partitionstabelle neu einlesen 
<frostschutz> ich mach das immer mit sfdisk -R ... ;)
<omani> frostschutz: ja
<omani> frostschutz: aber blockdev und sfdisk haben den nachteil, dass aktiv genutzte partitionen nicht wiedereingelesen werden können
<omani> partprobe ist da besser geeignet
<frostschutz> partprobe kannte ich nicht, man lernt nie aus :)
<NTQ> wenn ich mittels tastetur-hotkey meine bildschirmhelligkeit hochdrehe während mein laptop nur auf akku läuft wird der bildschirm im letzten schritt wieder einen tick dunkler als bei dem zweitletzten schritt. ist das sonst noch bei jemandem so?
<NTQ> ich muss also immer ganz hoch und dann nochmal eins runter um es am hellsten zu haben. bisschen strange
<frostschutz> NTQ: bei meinem msi wind war es sogar mal so, daß es selbständig von der hellsten auf die zweithellste gewechselt hat, im sekundentakt... da hat das bild dann so richtig schön gepumpt. war ein bug
<NTQ> frostschutz: na zum glück hab ich den fehler nicht ^^
<ppq> NTQ: das hängt mit ner seltsamen acpi umsetzung seitens des herstellers zusammen.. da kann man in der regel nichts machen. du könntest aber mal rausfinden, welche stufe die hellste ist und dann nen shortcut anlegen, die das dann setzt. /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness schau dich da in der gegend mal um, da steht die aktuelle helligkeit drin. pfad kann bei dir anders sein. es müsste im selben verzeichnis auch ne datei geben wo die maximale helligkeit 
<ppq> drinsteht
<omani> NTQ: bei meinem samsung nc10 war es sogar so, dass es auf der hellsten stufe auf einmal hellweiß wurde, so dass ich garnichts mehr gesehen hatte
<omani> ppq: korrekt. das problem ließ sich bei mir lösen, indem ich die stufen von 1-100 (in 20er schritten) auf original acpi konform 1-7 umgestellt hatte
<bergtux> Wie gross würdet ihr /home anlegen um verschiedene Distros zu testen? Für die Daten würde ich eine eigene Partition anlegen. 
<ppq> NTQ: ändern kann man das da übrigens mit "echo 100 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/[...]/brightness"
<NTQ> also "cat /proc/acpi/video/VID1/LCD0/brightness" gibt mir zwei zeilen aus. in der ersten die levels von 20 bis 100 in 5er-schritten und in der zweiten "current: 100", aber mit "current: 90" ist es am hellsten
<bergtux> Und kann ich eine /home - Partition für verschiedene Distros verwenden, wenn ich unter jeder Distro einen anderen Benutzernamen anlege?
<omani> bergtux: meinst du virtuelle instanzen?
<ppq> bergtux: wie ich es machen würde hat ganz sicher nichts damit zu tun, wie du es am besten machst, aber ich würde /home 20gb groß wählen, wenn die daten hauptsächlich woanders landen. virtualbox ist da son sonderfall, die virtuellen platten (riesig eventuell) liegen normalerweise in ~/.VirtualBox/
<NTQ> interessant ist außerdem, dass es mit eingestecktem netzteil nochmal heller wird
<ppq> bergtux: naja, besser wär's wenn überall die uid (zb 1000) und der nutzername gleich wären
<Gulaschkanone> Nope, in ~/VirtualBox VMs/VM/
<ppq> bergtux: sonst gibts komplikationen mit rechten
<bergtux> nein, nicht virtuell, möchte sie fix installieren
<omani> NTQ: nicht, dass es im bios so eingestellt ist? dass du das im akku betrieb nicht darfst?
<ppq> bergtux: schon klar, wollte nur erwähnen dass bei vorhandemem virtualbox noch anders kalkuliert werden muss
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: scheint sich neuerdings geändert zu haben, joa
<omani> bergtux: dann wuerde ich gleiche uid nehmen
<Gulaschkanone> Glaube seit VBox 4 so
<NTQ> wenn ich in den energieoptionen das häkchen "im akkubetrieb bildschirmhelligkeit reduzieren" weg mache, wird es trotzdem nicht so hell wie mit netzteil
<omani> Gulaschkanone: in virtualbox vms werden die konfigurationsdaten abgelegt. xml dateien
<NTQ> aber ich kann mich an keine option im bios erinnern, mit der man etwas derartiges einstellen kann
<omani> die harddisks befinden sich auch ab Vbox version 4 immer noch in .Virtualbox
<Gulaschkanone> Nein?
<bergtux> gibt es mit einer /home für alle Distros und gleichem Benutzernamen dann nicht Probleme mit den Konfigurationen der verschiedenen Distros?
<Gulaschkanone> In allen VBox-Installationen von mir liegen sie in "VirtualBox VMs"
<Gulaschkanone> Und darin in den Unterordnern
<Gulaschkanone> In .VirtualBox sind nur Congigs
<NTQ> haha. in "cat /proc/acpi/video/VID1/ROM" steht einfach nur "<TODO>" drin ^^
<omani> Gulaschkanone: hast du dort GB-große harddisks drin?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<Gulaschkanone> 3,5GB
<Gulaschkanone> Ist eine
<omani> ok dann ist es bei mir anders.
<omani> hab aber auch nur geupdatet. konfigs behalten
<Gulaschkanone> lolwut?
<Gulaschkanone> Ok, liegt vielleicht daran
<NTQ> ppq, omani: ich hab das jetzt mal alles eingestellt mit meinem neuen akku und so, dass er erst am 50% ladung wieder anfängt zu laden und bei 80% aufhört
<omani> NTQ: weiß nicht, ob 50% ok sind, Ion akkus sollten aber nie unter 20% kommen
<omani> und nicht gegen 100% gehen
<NTQ> omani: klar sind 50% ok. vorher war es jedenfalls so, dass er immer bis 100% aufläd und wenn es unter 96% fällt, wieder anfängt zu laden
<omani> ok
<NTQ> 100% kann ich dann immer noch per hand machen, wenn ich weiß, dass ich mal wieder rüber an die saar gehe und auf der wiese chillen will
<ppq> 50% ist imho noch ein bisschen viel
<ppq> das wird zwar leicht offtopic gerade, aber je größer die ladeabstände sind desto besser
<omani> imho ja
<ppq> omani: query?
<omani> ?
<omani> hab keins bekommen
<dennda> Hm warum wird mir denn in Natty die Zeit oben im Panel um 2 Stunden falsch angezeigt?
<koegs> was sagt date im terminal?
<NTQ> kann es sein, dass sich die ubuntu-batterie-statistik immer erst noch an einen neuen akku anpassen muss? denn die zeit schwankt doch ganz schön
<NTQ1> kann es sein, dass sich die ubuntu-batterie-statistik immer erst noch an einen neuen akku anpassen muss? denn die zeit schwankt doch ganz schön.
<dennda> koegs: nvm, jetzt gehts auch im panel richtig
<leszek> NTQ1: du hast es erfasst, das stimmt
<leszek> kann ja auch gar nicht anders gehen
<dennda> So, mal daumen druecken dass OGRE compiled. Das ppa geht ja anscheinend unter natty nicht mehr und die Version in den Repos ist natuerlich hoffnungslos veraltet...
<frostschutz> NTQ1: ggf. hat das nichts mit ubuntu zu tun sondern mit dem gerät selbst. schau mal in die anleitung, vielleicht steht da was zu drin. u.U. musst du akku mal voll laden, dann entladen und wieder laden. und/oder es gibt im bios eine einstellung dazu
<NTQ1> frostschutz: ja, ich denke ich lade ihn erstmal ein bisschen und entlade ihn wieder. dann kann sich das system sicherlich drauf einstellen. man sieht da ja auch diese lade- und entlade-kurven. die werden ja scheinbar on-the-fly angelegt
<frostschutz> NTQ1: ändert sich ja auch mit der zeit wenn der akku altert
<NTQ1> logisch
<frostschutz> aber wie das genau funktioniert... mein netbook hängt eh immer anner steckdose :) für unterwegs ist die laufzeit so oder so viel zu kurz
<leszek> seit kernel 2.6.38 sogar um 30 % :D
<dennda> Gibts nen dedizierten unity channel?
<dennda> [100%] Built targets
<dennda> yay
<solcero> moin, ich wollte gerne eine LVM partition mounten,  mit lvdisplay kann ich den LV namen sehen, beim mounten kommt: mount: Gerätedatei /dev/vg_ucs/rootfs existiert nicht
<solcero> kann mir jemand vl. sagen wie ich da weiter komme
<frostschutz> solcero: ls -l /dev/vg_ucs/, ls -l /dev/mapper/, vgchange -a y, ...
<solcero> frostschutz: vielen dank, geht jetzt
<shellm> #matterhorn
<shellm> #opencast
<dadrc> ...
<jochen> Bin gerade dabei, xfce einzurichten. Irgendwie ist dabei das Anwendungsmenü verloren gegangen. (Keine Standartanwendung für >>%s<< gefunden. Im Kontextmenü "Standardmenü verwenden" /bearbeiten" bringt nichts. Was kann ich tun?
<jochen> 234
<jokrebel> hi
<jochen> Hat sich erledigt...
<seven__> Hi zusammen, bin sicher nicht der erste der das fragt aber wie bekomme ich es gebacken das Emerald auch ohne Terminal emerald --replace funtioniert ?
<leszek> seven__: ccsm installieren und dort emerald als fenstermanager setzten
<seven__> leszek: ich glaub ich bin grad blind, wo find ich den das im ccsm ?
<leszek> hmm... unter general options denk ich
<leszek> ich habs im moment aber nicht vor mir, hier läuft kdm
<leszek> ach nein kwin mein ich xD
<leszek> erst denken dann tippen ;)
<seven__> mannn, ich steh hier echt am schlauch, ich denke ich habe es heute schon gesehen :(
<jokrebel> seven__: ccsm hat IIRC auch eine Suchfunktion
<leszek> seven__: dann geh halt nach prinzip vor, guck dir jede option in jeder sektion an, nach schema f
<seven__> leszek: aber du musst doch auch unter kde die selben einstallungen bei Emerald haben wie unter Gnome
<benste> hi, folgendes auf einem laptop mit win 7 als dualboot habe ich für natty die option "ubuntu entfernen und neu installieren" gewählt um 10.10 zu überspielen - heute wollte grub aber nicht mehr, deewegen bin ich per stick nun in der live CD, beim versuch grub via changeroot wieder zu installieren fällt mir aber auf das gar keine direkte ext4 partition da ist, sondern nur nen paar windows dinger und eine "extended" - diese kann ich aber nicht mounten oh
<benste> ne ein file type anzugeben - wäre cool wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte das der pc wieder normal startet
<koegs> seven__: unter lucid ist es bei "Fensterdekoration"
<seven__> koegs: bei bei "Fensterdekoration" steht  /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<koegs> ersetzen durch: /usr/bin/emerald --replace
<seven__> ok, check ich mal. Danke !!
<seven__> bbl ;)
<hated_bob> benste: startet nix mehr?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<benste> hated_bob: das ist ja das geniale - grub sagte einfach not found - naja und jetzt in der live cd wollte ich den eifnach nochmal neu sagen das die isntall in dem extended part liegt
<benste> -- ich weis das ist nicht ideal - war aber der ubuntu installer
<benste> hated_bob: weist du welchen filetype ich für mount angeben muss wenn ich in die extended will ?
<seven__> it works, danke vielmals !!
<hated_bob> benste: fdisk -l listet dir die partitionen 
<benste> hated_bob: daher weis ich ja erst das es extended ist :-)
<seven__> ich hab da noch ein anderes Problem:Das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet konnte benötigte Ressourcen nicht finden (Die Glade-Datei wurde nicht gefunden).
<hated_bob> benste: liegen da keine partitionen in der erweiterten?
<benste> hated_bob: da muss eigtlich ne ext4 der ubuntu drin sein
<benste> ich hbae halt sda1-5 zur auswahl, wobei 1 ntfs ist , 2 erweiterte , 3/4 windows recover, 5 swap
<koegs> sieht aus als wäre da keine ext4 :)
<koegs> nopaste doch mal "sudo fdisk -l"
<benste> koegs: sek. ich bin mit dem andre PC gerade nicht im netz
<benste> koegs: hated_bob http://paste.ubuntu.com/603798/
<koegs> eindeutig keine ext4 partition
<benste> koegs: was ist das denn dann ? 
<benste> also die sda2
<koegs> das ist der "rahmen" für sda3 bis sda5
<koegs> kannst du auch sehr gut in gparted gucken
<hated_bob> benste: du kannst 4 primäre partitionen anlegen und bei dualboot braucht man schon mal mehr daher die erweiterte sda2, 
<koegs> oder, ne moment
<hated_bob> da kommen dann 5 usw rein
<elementz> nabend allerseits
<koegs> ach ich mag das nie lesen, kannst nen screenshot von gparted machen? :)
<elementz> sagt mal, gibt es eine möglichkeit zu beschränken zu wieviel % ein laptop-akku aufgeladen soll? li-ion akkus sollten ja nicht zu 100% geladen werden, sonder nur zu ~98%
<benste> koegs: sek ich gucks mir gerade mal an - die laufwerksverwaltung sagt in der extended sin 101 gb leer + die swap
<koegs> jo, dann hat der installer evtl. die partition gelöscht aber keine neue angelegt
<hated_bob> elementz: bei lipo steuert das der ladechip
<benste> koegs: aber wie um alles in der welt sind die 120 GB die gestern noch ein funkitionierendes natty system waren plötzlich weg ??
<koegs> keine ahnung was du genau veranstaltet hast
<benste> -- das ist der PC meiner schwester, die kann kein sudo :-)
<benste> oder mom - da ist immer noch dieser sch*. recovery eintrag von windows in grub
<koegs> ich will auch keinem absicht unterstellen, aber einfach verschwinden werden die auch nicht
<seven__> hab nur ich das Problem mit Die "Glade-Datei wurde nicht gefunden" ?
<benste> würde nen recovery tool von acer einfach ne partition leer machen ?
<benste> asus meine ich :-)
<gzor> hi, weiß iergend jemand wie man in grub2 windows7 als bootoption einfügen kann?
<Gulaschkanone> gzor: Macht update-grub automatisch
<koegs> benste, kann sein, weiß ich nicht, kenne ich nicht
<benste> mh ok trotzdem danke für die hilfe -- ich sag der eifnach die daten sind alle weg
<koegs> vielleicht hat auch windows gesagt die partition kenne ich nicht und wollte sie formatieren, irgendjemand hat ja gsagt
<koegs> die optionen sind vielfältig
<elementz> hated_bob: sicher? unter windows lädt der akku automatisch zu 100%. das sollte ja eigentlich nicht der fall sein
<gzor> Gulaschkanone: bei mir nicht :( ... als ich ubuntu 10.10 installiert habe hat ers noch automatisch gefunden, aber jetzt findet er nur noch das ubuntu 
<Gulaschkanone> gzor: Ist Windows auf einer eigenen Festplatte installiert?
<gzor> nein momentan ist alles nur auf einer 1TB platte drauf
<Gulaschkanone> Dann müsste grub das eig finden...
<hated_bob> elementz: ja wenn der nur 98% anzeigen würde würden die leute denken das funktioniert nicht und ich denke der programmierer hat da einfach 100% genommen für 98 und ja der chip lädt das schon
<lode> wie kann ich eine Tonaufnahme, von der lokalen Wiedergabe, als mp3 machen? 
<Gulaschkanone> Beim Aufnehmen direkt in MP3 oder nach der Aufnahme in MP3 konvertieren?
<lode> Gulaschkanone: das wäre mir eigentlich egal
<Gulaschkanone> Nachträglich konvertieren kannst zu mit ffmpeg
<Gulaschkanone> Musst du allerdings selbst konvertieren
<Gulaschkanone> *kompilieren
<Gulaschkanone> Weil mp3-Unterstützung in ffmpeg aus den Paketquelle fehlt
<lode> das ist kein problem, aber wie nehme ich das auf? ich hatte bisher immer arecord genutzt, aber irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin
<Gulaschkanone> lode: arecord kenn ich nicht
<gzor> lode: du kannst auch zum konvertieren soundconverter verwenden... das kann man einfach aus den paketquellen installieren
<Gulaschkanone> Hier eine Anleitung, wie mann ffmpeg auf Ubuntu kompiliert: http://cundrblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/ffmpeg-und-x264-unter-ubuntu-kompilieren/
<koegs> Gulaschkanone: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ffmpeg
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xc542t | FFmpeg und x264 unter Ubuntu kompilieren   Ubuntudrive!
<Gulaschkanone> koegs: Das hatte ich hier auf Natty ausprobiert, wollte aber nicht wirklich funktionieren
<lode> also zum konvertieren kann ich auch lame nutzen, ist denke ich das einfachste, aber dafür müsste ich ja erstmal eine Aufnahme hinbekommen
<koegs> was heisst "hat nicht funktioniert"?
<lode> das ist das*
<Gulaschkanone> ffmpeg hat den Codec nicht gefunden oder so
<Gulaschkanone> den genauen Fehlerwortlaut weiß ich nicht mehr
<koegs> interessant, ich konvertiere zu mp3 ohne irgendwas kompiliert zu haben
<Gulaschkanone> Hm, merkwürdig...
<basti> abend. ich habe die tage auf 11.04 geupdated und nun das problem, dass jede einstellung die ich vornehme, zb die uhr bei der sich gar nichts tut, oder links im menu nach einem neustart wieder im ausgangszustand sind. was machen?
<rumpe1> basti, welche upgrade-methode genau?
<basti> über das menu aus der aktualisierungsverwaltung
<rumpe1> hm.. dann guck mal deine logs durch (Xorg.0.log, syslog, messages..)
<VivaConAgua> Nabend, wie kann ich die uuid einer ntfs-usb-festplatte herausfinden? tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 sagt: bad magic number in super-block
<BoeB> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich auf einer festplatte, auf der ich schon windows und linux installiert habe, eine weitere partition einrichten kann, ohne die anderen zwei system zu zerschießen?
<rumpe1> BoeB, nun... wenn da alles schon mit primären partitionen voll ist (=4 stück), wäre das eher ungut... also ein blick in deine partitionstabelle wäre hilfreich
<rumpe1> BoeB, und ohne risiko wird das kaum gehen. Wenn da was wichtiges drauf ist →Backup
<bullgard4> BoeB: Eine Ubuntu-Live-CD starten und GParted aufrufen.
<bullgard4> BoeB: Vorher Backup machen!
<rumpe1> VivaConAgua, blkid 
<BoeB> 1=win, 2=linux, 3=swap, 4=leer (1gb)
<VivaConAgua> rumpe1, merci
<seven__> möchte ja nicht lästig sein aber hat keiner mein problem ?
<BoeB> also mit gparted sollte es funktionieren?
<rumpe1> BoeB, da dir der GB vermutlich nicht reicht, steht dir frei, eine der anderen partitionen zu verkleinern, um mehr platz für eine neu partition zu schaffen
<rumpe1> BoeB, verkleinern von partitionen kann sehr lange dauern je nach größen aber ist durchaus machbar. Und eben auch nicht unriskant
<BoeB> rumpe1: ich würde die swap partiotion, die ja eh schon bei mir 1gb hat von 3 auf 4 verschieben und dafür 9 gb von linux nehemen und mit 3 zusammenschweißen zu 10gb
<BoeB> wenn das möglich ist
<Jimmy70> seven__: was fürn problem?
<rumpe1> BoeB, bei swap ist es vielleicht einfach, die einfach zu löschen und ganz hinten neu anzulegen
<seven__> Jimmy70: Das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet konnte benötigte Ressourcen nicht finden (Die Glade-Datei wurde nicht gefunden).
<VivaConAgua> BoeB, wenn du windows (7) hast kannst du das auch direkt in der verwaltung machen (Rechtsklick Computer -> Verwalten)
<rumpe1> BoeB, weiß nicht, ob da gparted schlau genug ist, das beim verschieben so zu machen
<Tyr999999> Hallo. Kann mir hier jemand mit flashplayer (Adobe) helfen?
<Jimmy70> seven__: ne, sorry hatte bisher noch nicht
<BoeB> VivaConAgua: hab XP
<Tyr999999> flashplayer-problemen*
<rumpe1> ,frag? Tyr999999 
<shetlandpony> Tyr999999: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<VivaConAgua> BoeB, hm...XP hat das glaube nicht onboard
<bullgard4> BoeB: Es ist bei GParted so, wie rumpe1 vermutet: Es ist einfacher, Deine Swap-Partition zu löschen und "hinten" neu anzulegen.
<rumpe1> BoeB, oder lass die swap einfach ganz weg, wenn du die überhaupt nicht brauchst
<rumpe1> BoeB, swap kann man auch noch bei Bedarf als Datei anlegen
<BoeB> klar, aber ih brauh noch ein bisschen mehr platz und zwar würd ich was von linux abzweigen ohne es zu zerschießen
<Tyr999999> Nun, wenn ich nen vid (gameanyone.com) abspiele (FF) welches länger "geht" als circa 10 min. Fängt FPl mehr und mehr an zu ruckeln. 
<rumpe1> BoeB, wenn du während der verkleinerung der linux-partition einen systemabsturz o.ä. hast, ist die Partition erstmal kaputt. Das sollte vorher klar sein. :)
<seven__> Jimmy70: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome hat es behoben :)
<rumpe1> Tyr999999, Flash unter Linux ist und war schon immer buggy. wüßte nicht, was du da tun könntest.
<Jimmy70> seven__: sehr gut, danke für die Info
<seven__> Jimmy70: gerne ;) bbl ...
<BoeB> rumpe1: mal ne andere frage. wenn ich mit fdiskt an der linux partition herumdrehe, die win partition jedoch nicht verschiebe und auch nicht verkleinere, bleibt dann windows nach dem speichern in fdisk erhalten?
<Tyr999999> Es lief ja vorher, tadellos. Bis zu diesem verhängnisvollen 11.04 update Hab nur leider erst nacher meinen home gesichert
<scherenhaenden> hallo... ich hab ausversehen meine ganze musik gelöscht
<scherenhaenden> jetzt benutze ich photo rec... und bekomme die dateien mit komischen namen...
<scherenhaenden> ich hab die liste der dataeien.... im banshee
<scherenhaenden> könnte ich dass quasi als array bekommen und ein programm machen um die namen automatisch zuändern?
<bekks> scherenhaenden: bash: find benutzen und ein bisschen scripten.
<scherenhaenden> find? und scripten?
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> die dateien bekomme ich wieder zuruck mit photorec... aber zb mit namen wie... fasdasfasds.mp3 deswegen wollte ich mit banshee ausprobieren
<scherenhaenden> aber ja gute idee ich suche beim banshee vielleicht finde ich was
<noplease> hallo
<noplease> habe gestern von 10.04 auf 11.01 upgrade gemacht und bekomme seitdem kein flash mehr zum laufen. Hat jemand gleiches Problem oder Lösung?
<basti> abend. ich habe die tage auf 11.04 geupdated und nun das problem, dass jede einstellung die ich vornehme, zb die uhr bei der sich gar nichts tut, oder links im menu nach einem neustart wieder im ausgangszustand sind. was machen?
<Raymond__> Hallo
<noplease> hi
<Raymond__> weiß jemand wann http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/ aktualisiert wird? Also sprich PPC builds für 11.04 verfügbar sind?
<Minipluto> noplease: sofern du Firefox verwendest, würde ich mal versuchen, den ganzen Flash-Kram zu deinstallieren und von adobe die libflashplayer.so nach ~/.mozilla/plugins/ zu kopieren. Ich möchte dich aber darauf hinweisen, dass nicht garantiert ist, dass es dann weniger schlecht als vorher funktioniert *und* (wichtig), dass sich das Flashplugin bei dieser manuellen Methode natürlich nicht von selbst auf den aktuellen Stand hält (Sicherheit).
<Raymond__> keine Idee? Wen muss ich da anschreiben?
<noplease> Minipluto: hab ich schon alles probiert, ohne erfolg. Und doppelt doof ist es da vorher alles funktioniert hatte
<Minipluto> noplease: geht es gar nicht mehr, also sieht es so aus, als wäre kein Flash installiert oder sieht man schon ein paar flashige Sachen und es „klemmt“? :)
<Raymond__> bye
<Minipluto> noplease: ansonsten mal den .mozilla-Ordner umbenennen oder ein neues Profil anlegen und schauen, ob es dann funktioniert. (ich muss nun mal afk)
<noplease> Minipluto: werds mal ausprobieren danke
<noplease> bye
<Backupkiller> Hallo.
<ppq> Backupkiller: huhu. dein nick verheißt schonmal nichts gutes :/
<Backupkiller> Das System stürzt ab, es ist reproduzierbar.
<Backupkiller> Wenn man mit dem VLC ein Video ansieht (IPTV) dann wird erst der komplette RAM gefressen, danach kommt der Swap dran und dann hängt es sich auf.
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit einem ubuntu usb live stick den mbr für windows wiederherstelle?
<Backupkiller> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/2701/bildschirmfotos.png
<DaHopi> guten abend.. ich hätte lust, für meine unity shell n kleines imap plugin zu schreiben.. wo gibts denn ne anlaufstelle für tutorials / docs zur unity shell?
<Backupkiller> Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man gerade noch ein Bild abspeichern, danach war Ende im Gelände.
<Backupkiller> Irgendwelche Vorschläge für einen Lösungsansatz?
<taunix> acidspoon, da windows ne unbeschriebene mbr will, muss man das mit winowsmitteln machen, windows-cd rein, und da gibts irgendwie n fix-mbr0
<acidspoon> geht leider nicht
<acidspoon> hab kein laufwerk
<acidspoon> geht nur über usb stick
<acidspoon> ist ein netbook
<Backupkiller> Nimm doch einfach mbrkill!
<taunix> hm, windows ohne laufwerk zu haben, ist n bissl ungeschickt, da kann womöglich auch keiner helfen
<DaHopi> also um es genauer zu spezifizieren, ich würde gerne eine "lens" für unity mit python schreiben.. gibts da ne anlaufstellen für infos? ich find nix in den repos
<taunix> äh, cd-laufwerk
<frostschutz> du koenntest es mit einem cd image in einer vm machen und der vm direkten zugriff auf die platte geben, aber das ist dann schon ziemlich boese...
<taunix> steht eigentlich auc bei windows dabei, dass man da n cd-laufwerk brauch
<SheepInPanic> taunix: Nein, ist ja auch seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr notwendig. Ein USB-Stick tut es auch ganz prima :)
<taunix> ok, dann googlen, wie man n windows-image auf n stick bekommt
<SheepInPanic> Ist zwar bissel offtpic, aber mittels "USB/DVD Download Tool" von Microsoft
<taunix> na fein, problem gelöst :)
<Backupkiller> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1641978.html
<Backupkiller> Die Fehlermeldung trifft es relativ gut.
<Backupkiller> Nur frisst er hier auf dem System soviel Speicher bis zur Kernel Panik.
<bekks> Die genaue MEldung dazu möchte ich gerne sehen.
<bekks> Der Kernel paniced nicht bei zu wenig Speicher, der lässt nur den OOM los.
<Backupkiller> Es hängt wohl mit Pulse zusammen.
<taunix> rumraten hilft da nix, hör mal auf bekks Backupkiller 
<bekks> Erst wenn der OOM auch nicht mehr geholfen hat, paniced der Kernel. Und DEN Fall habe ich in 15 Jahren Linux noxh nicht erlebt.
<Backupkiller> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400180/
<Backupkiller> Das war jetzt kurz bevor der PC abstürzt wäre.
<bekks> Da paniced dir irgendwas weg, aber das ist kein OOM.
<Backupkiller> abgestürzt*
<Backupkiller> Der Speicher wird weniger.
<bekks> Genaue Zahlen dazu?
<bekks> Weniger wird Speicher immer :)
<Backupkiller> Sieht man doch auf dem Bild, wenn der Swap dann zu 100% voll ist stürzt er ab.
<bekks> Auf welchem Bild?
<Backupkiller> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/2701/bildschirmfotos.png
<bekks> Hast du vorhin die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg geposted?
<Backupkiller> Da ist er gerade bei 90% danach wäre kein Bild mehr möglich, der Swap läuft voll und dann ist Schluss.
<bekks> Solange ich keinen OOM in dmesg sehem glaube ich das nicht :)
<Backupkiller> Wie?
<Backupkiller> Ich kann den PC jetzt gerne abstürzen lassen, aber wie sichert man dann den Log dazu?
<bekks> Hast du vorhin die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg geposted?
<Backupkiller> Nein, es war VLC -vvv mehr nicht.
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne die Ausgabe von dmesg sehen :)
<bekks> Zur Not als Photo.
<Backupkiller> Da steht nichts verdächtiges.
<bekks> Also ist es kein OOM, sondern irgendwas säuft deinen Speicher und fliegt weg. Und reisst dann das gesamte System in Folge mit. Aber kein OOM.
<Backupkiller> Sehr wahrscheinlich, ja.
<Backupkiller> Das ist für mich "Out of Memory", oder etwa nicht?
<frostschutz> immer diese spitzfindigkeiten am späten abend :)
<Backupkiller> Es ist relativ egal wie man es nennt, jedenfalls kann man so nicht Fernsehen.
<bekks> Backupkiller: Es ist kein OOM ;)
<Backupkiller> Dann führt eben ein Seitenflattern zum Systemabsturz.
<Backupkiller> Morgen wird eh eine neue CPU geholt, von daher.
<bekks> Die was genau helfen soll?
<SheepInPanic> RAM und Swap laufen noch schneller voll? :D
<Backupkiller> Wer weiß.
<Backupkiller> Die CPU liegt seit Montag beim Händler bereit.
<lolmatic> mach dir nen gescheiten hardstyle beat an, rauch nen jonny und hau dir paar psychoaktive medikamente rein dann brauchste auch keine cpu oder swap oder son unnützes zeug.
<Backupkiller> Vielleicht hilft es ja.
<SheepInPanic> Backupkiller: Wäre schön, aber ich glaube das nicht. Weiß nicht ob es schon gefragt wurde, aber erhälst du Fehlermeldungen, wenn du vlc mal von einem Terminal aus startest?
<Backupkiller> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400182/
<Backupkiller> Sieht (bis auf die Locals) gut aus.
<SheepInPanic> Backupkiller: Hm, und mit Aufruf dessen, wass du eigentlich gucken wolltest? Oder verursacht vlc das Problem auch ohne dass es etwas abspielt?
<Backupkiller> Nein, nur beim Stream.
<SheepInPanic> Backupkiller: Steht die Ausgabe auf Pulseaudio oder auf ALSA?
<Backupkiller> Jetzt steht es auf OSS, läuft seit ein paar Minuten.
<SheepInPanic> Okay
<Backupkiller> Der Log wird mitgeschnitten.
<SheepInPanic> Ich lese hier nämlich gerade etwas über eine Bug in VLC bzgl. der Audioausgabe über Pulseaudio mit genau diesem von Dir beschriebenen Verhalten
<Backupkiller> Ja, es lag wohl an Pulse.
<Backupkiller> Bis jetzt ist das System jedenfalls noch nicht abgeschmiert.
<SheepInPanic> Hm
<SheepInPanic> Wenn es der Bug sein sollte, dann ist er in VLC 1.2 gefixt
<Backupkiller> Gut.
<Backupkiller> Danke!
<Backupkiller> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=89771
<Backupkiller> Lustig, einfach kein Pulseaudio benutzen dann gibt es auch keinen Fehler.
<SheepInPanic> jups 
<SheepInPanic> Manchmal sind es solche Kleinigkeiten
<Backupkiller> Ab wann kommt vlc 1.2 in die offiziellen Quellen?
<ppq> nicht
<k1l> Backupkiller: wenn es natty nicht hat: vlt beim nächsten
<Backupkiller> Bei der aktuellen 11.04 ist es jedenfalls noch nicht dabei.
<k1l> Backupkiller: ansonsten gilt die ubuntu-update-politik: neue versionen erst beim neuen release. sicherheitslöcher und bugs werden aber zwischen-gepatcht
<Backupkiller> Na gut, jetzt läuft es jedenfalls einwandfrei.
<SheepInPanic> Backupkiller: Hm, wohl aber nur, bis eine zweite Audioquelle auch Lala produzieren will
<jokrebel> gn8
<Backupkiller> Lustig.
<Backupkiller> Da hilft wohl nur noch eins.
<Backupkiller> ppa:videolan/master-daily
<Backupkiller> "VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower"
<Backupkiller> Läuft wie geschmiert.
<SheepInPanic> Backupkiller: schön zu hören
<SheepInPanic> äh, lesen
<Backupkiller> Es sieht fast so aus als würde es viel flüssiger laufen.
<PBeck> hey
<s0urce> hi
<s0urce> kann mir wer sagen, wie ich das bootmenu im nachinein noch hin bekomm?
<ppq> s0urce: was genau möchtest du? beim booten ins bootmenü kommen? shift gedrückt halten.
<s0urce> hatte am anfang bei der installtion nicht eingestellt, dass ich windows parallel haben will, sondern die partitionen manuell angelegt
<s0urce> und nun bootet er immer win
<s0urce> komm gar nicht dazu ubuntu irgendwo auszuwhälen
<ppq> s0urce: ah, du hast also windows _nach_ ubuntu installiert und der bootloader ist weg? ok
<s0urce> das dumme bei dem rechner ist, der kann nur "harddisk" booten aber nicht von welcher
<s0urce> nene
<s0urce> ubuntu nach win
<s0urce> hatte win drauf und hab dann ubunutu auf ne andere hdd
<s0urce> und ubuntu hat mir dabei keinen bootloader instaliert
<s0urce> ka wieso
<dadrc> Gibt es eine elegantere Methode, bei Xubuntu den Compose Key auf Caps zu legen als "setxkbmap -option compose:caps" in den Autostart zu packen?
<ppq> s0urce: aah. und ubuntu hat seinen bootloader nur auf der platte hinterlassen, auf der es installiert wurde
<s0urce> ah, das macht sinn
<ppq> s0urce: in dem fall solltest du grub2 auch noch auf der platte mit windows installieren
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> grub2 ist der bootloader von ubuntu
<s0urce> ist das autostart?
<s0urce> also bootbar?
<waza-ari> Hey, seit dem Update auf 11.04 habe ich gewaltige Probs, wenn ich an meinen laptop per hdmi einen zweiten Monitor anschließe. Ich kann keine Anwendungen mehr verschrieben, beim Laptop-Bildschirm funktioniert nur die hälfte und der angeschlossene Bildschirm ist komplett dunkel (nicht schwarz). Hat jemand ähnliche Probs?
<ppq> s0urce: erstmal ne desktop cd booten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD und in dein installiertes ubuntu chrooten.
<s0urce> jaja, hab nen live usb stick
<mrkramps> dadrc: console-setup?
<ppq> s0urce: auch schon chrooted? ok. dann: grub-install /dev/sdX 
<ppq> s0urce: sdX ist dabei die platte mit windows, rausfindbar über 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dadrc> mrkramps, hatte ich auch gefunden, hat mich aber etwas irritiert, dass da als Keyboardlayout US drinsteht
<mrkramps> dadrc: /etc/default/console-setup, XKBOPTIONS="compose:caps:"
<s0urce> ah ok, dachte nicht das das so einach geht
<s0urce> wegen ntfs usw
<s0urce> danke
<ppq> s0urce: /dev, /sys und /proc müssen dazu gemountet sein
<ppq> siehe chroot artikel
<k1l> s0urce: sieh dir die wiki seite zu grub2 an um zu verstehen worum es eigentlich geht. dann gibts dort eine wiki seite zu reperatur. da findest du den weg genau erklärt
<mrkramps> dadrc: ich kann allerdings nur für lucid garantieren, dass es funktioniert
<dadrc> mrkramps, alles klar, danke :)
<mrkramps> dadrc: das is'n ":" zuviel in der zeile, sry :S
<dadrc> mrkramps, habs schon gefunden, das wurde mittlerweile in die /etc/default/keyboard ausgelagert, aber sonst...
<mrkramps> dadrc: welcher release?
<dadrc> mrkramps, 11.04
<mrkramps> alles klar, danke
<waza-ari> jemand ne Idee zu dem Bildschirmproblem unter 11.04? Ich hab leider auch keine genaueren Infos, falls ich irgendwelche logs posten soll, ienfach sagen...
<mrkramps> waza-ari: wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn man z.B. das model deiner grafikkarte wüsste und welchen treiber du verwendest…
<waza-ari> mrkramps: ich habe einen neueren Laptop mit ner internen intel und ner nvidia karte. Ich nutze nur die Intel-karte, da ubuntu den "optimus"-kram ja (noch) nicht unterstützt. Ausgabe lspci: 
<waza-ari> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<waza-ari> und welchen treiber... puh, ich habe nichts gesondert installiert...
<waza-ari> lsmod | grep video:
<waza-ari> video                  19438  2 nouveau,i915
<waza-ari> unter 10.10 hat das noch einwandfrei funktioniert... könnte das mit dem neuen Desktop zu tun haben?
<hated_bob> waza-ari: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ma gucken
<waza-ari> hated_bob, nach was soll ich dort suchen?
<hated_bob> nach fehlern z.B kannste auch in ein pastebin packen und hier zeigen das andere da noch gucken können
<waza-ari> so... nach dem Einstecken vom HDMI kabel waren beide Monitore aus - nach dem wieder rausziehen war der laptop-moni zwar an, aber dunkel. nur ein gdm restart hat geholfen...
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<x1o> hey kann mir jemand sagen warum ich zu 11.4 wechseln sollte
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-06
<crapman> weiß jemand in welchem ordner firefox die passwörter speichert?
<sds5891> moin moin, weiss jemand wo der DownloadHelper die dateien vor den konvertieren hinpackt?
<sds5891> is nen firefox plugin 
<sds5891> aber unter home finde ich nichts
<nitAI> guten morgen :)
<nitAI> ich habe nen ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (lucid) mit KDE am laufen und möchte jetzt gerne aber natty (11.04) unzwar normal (also GNOME) aufspielen... was ist denn da die beste möglichkeit ohne gleich das linux komplett neu aufspielen zu müssen?
<nitAI> zur info: habe / und /home auf zwei unterschiedlichen partitionen
<nitAI> was wäre besser... mit der install-cd die "/"-partition überschreiben oder kann man das auch iwie über die paketverwaltung lösen?
<Fussel> ich würde n backup von home machen, neu instalieren, und dann das was ich brauche, aus dem home einzeln wieder zurück. Beachte aber, dass sowas wie Evolution unbedingt, nen eigenes backup will
<nitAI> Fussel: vielen dank :) .. die im englishen channel haben jedoch etwas schneller geantwortet wie es evtl nur mit einem upgrade klappen könnte, das versuch ich jetzt erstmal... wenn es jemanden interssiert hier der link auf english
<nitAI> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bullgard4> nitAI: Mein Rat: Zuerst Backup machen zumindest von Deinem /home. Zweitens mit der Aktualisierungsverwaltung über das Internet auf Natty aktualiseren. Alternative: '~$ sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade'. 
<nitAI> bullgard4: ok dann mach ich noch nen backup, kann ja nicht schade - danke für den tipp ^^ 
<Fussel> nitAI, nuja, bei meinem tip, erkennt man besser irgendwelche kleinigkeiten, die dann nicht passen, und leichen werden dann nicht einfach übernommen, die man nimmi braucht
<hardcore> wie krieg ich denn das komplette system auf deutsch?
<hardcore> im neuen ubuntu
<bullgard4> hardcore: Was gibt Dein Terminal aus, wenn Du '~$ locale' eingibst?
<bullgard4> hardcore: Hst Du durchgelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen?
<bullgard4> Welche Dateinamen und -pathes haben die "index files", die  in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen/Apt-Cacher-ng erwähnt sind?
<hardcore> bullgard4: ah thx :)
<foxit> hi
<deem> hi. kann man mit dav_svn und einer authentifizierungsdatei einem nutzer nur rechte in einem unterordner, nicht aber im darübergelegenen ordner geben? stell ich die rechte für / nur auf r kann er in keinem unterverzeichnis schreiben, auch wenn ich einem ordner explizit ein w mitgebe. gebe ich / ein w kann er in allen ordnern schreieben, auch wenn ich ihm bei einem ordner explizit kein w gebe. wie ist das umsetzbar
<deem> ?
<hardcore> kann mir hier vllt. jemand weiter helfen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2861919/
<bullgard4> hardcore: Könntest Du bitte Deine Frage noch einmal mit anderen Worten stellen?
<hardcore> bullgard4: wie meinst?
<Blindie> moin
<hardcore> hier oder im forum
<Blindie> kann mur kurz jemand sagen welcher befehl das war um nen proxy ein, bzw. auszuschalten?
<Blindie> also das man die einträge nicht immer löschen muss?
<hardcore> Blindie: welchen proxy denn und in welchem programm oder systemweit?
<Blindie> wgetrc, profile und apt.conf
<Blindie> also systemweit
<Blindie> da gabs doch son eintrag proxy_server=on oder so
<Blindie> mich nervt es jedesmal wenn ich den proxy einstelle die einstellungen raussuchen zu müssen^^
<Blindie> und giebt es ne möglichkeit alle programme über die einstellungen laufen zu lassen, also das einzelne programme nicht selbst eine verbindung machen sondern die systemverbindung nutzen?
<foxit> Blindie: hilft dir das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren
<Blindie> hab ich schon
<Blindie> also am laufen hab ich schon alles, also wget, apt und profile sind angepasst und laufen
<Blindie> ich such nur noch nen möglichkeit den proxy schnell aus und einschalten zu können
<foxit> kannst dir ein script schreiben welches die variablen von *proxy=* wieder löscht oder eben setzt 
<Blindie> ne, bin zu blöd
<Blindie> bzw. hab noch nicht genug ahnung von linux
<hardcore> das sind ein paar zeilen
<hardcore> willst du nicht besser werden in linux?
<Blindie> joa schon
<Blindie> und giebt es ne möglichkeit programme ohne extra proxyeinstellungen und eigene verbindungen aufzubauen diese einstellungen nutzen zu lassen?
<foxit> mit export setzt du die variablen und mit unset löscht du sie wieder
<Blindie> erstmal wird aber gnome 3 installiert
<Blindie> ich habs
<Blindie> use_proxy = on
<Blindie> genau das hab ich gesucht
<Blindie> oh, also muss ich doch nicht zum zahnarzt XD
<derLars> Moin
<Blindie> Moin
<derLars> ich habe ein kleines Problem im lokalen netz mit dem auflösen von internen sub.domain.s Was will ich: auf dem Proxyserver liegt ebenfalls ein webserver der via wpad.dat dafür sorgt, das die proxy einstellungen verteilt werden. Wenn ich nun im Browser automatische Suche der Proxy einstellungen angebe, fängt der Browser an hier nach zu suchen: wpad.domain.de diese ist auf dem Proxyserver auch via alias erreichbar. Wird aber von den clients NICHT gefunde
<k1l> ,512? derLars abgeschnitten ab NICHT
<shetlandpony> derLars abgeschnitten ab NICHT: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<derLars> wpad.domain.de diese ist auf dem Proxyserver auch via alias erreichbar. Wird aber von den clients NICHT gefunden. Sprich wpad.domain.de kann intern nicht aufgelöst werden. Wie bekomme ich es mit einfachsten Mitteln hin, das ich zentral eine /etc/host oder was auch immer habe, damit diese Namen aufgelöst werden können?
<Blindie> och menno
<Blindie> W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY F1773AF13B1510FD
<Blindie> was kann ich dagegen machen?
<ppq> Blindie: den schlüssel importieren
<k1l> Blindie: den schlüssel importieren
<Blindie> hm, wie?
<ppq> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Manuell
<Blindie> danke
<k1l> Blindie: aber sei dir sicher, dass gnome 3 eine einbahnstrasse ist. und danach gehen weder unity noch gnome2. in 11.10 soll gnome 3 in den offiziellen quellen kommen.
<Blindie> deswegen hat er wohl etwa 3/4 der updates blockiert XD
<ppq> Blindie: als ID den aus der fehlermeldung nehmen
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> offiziell genug?
<Blindie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<shetlandpony> Blindie's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xwcff4 | 11.04 - How do I install the latest version of GNOME 3? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ppq> Blindie: wie immer bei fremdquellen: alles auf eigene gefahr und nur, wenn man weiß was man tut
<ppq> und natürlich hat man backups ;)
<k1l> Blindie: es ist trotzdem eine fremdquelle. bei support an den betreiber der fremdquelle wenden
<Blindie> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ID   
<Blindie> bei id muss ich den key einsetzen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> es würde schon reichen, den nervigen text neben dem ppa link zu lesen und festzustellen, wie man ppa _richtig_ einbindet.
<Blindie> ich verstehe nur bahnhof
<ppq> keine gute voraussetzung, wenn man wackelige software testet :(
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: das schwarze sind die buchstaben. die musst du lesen, und nicht nur die bildchen anschauen bzw. coppasten. dann wüsstest du auch, wie das ppa so eingebunden wird, dass die schlüssel alle passen.
<ppq> Blindie: ja, wie gesagt, die "ID" ist die zeichenfolge aus der fehelrmeldung
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: wenn dich das überfordert: finger weg von gnome3.
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: guckst du https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 - ist sogar farblich markiert und unterstrichen.
<MatthiasD> och, Gnome3 ist doch an sich eine schöne Software, man muss nur damit klarkommen
<Blindie> er bleibt bei gpg: Schlüssel 3B1510FD von hkp Server keyserver.ubuntu.com anfordern
<Blindie> stehen
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann.
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: have fun ;-)
<MatthiasD> dann notfalls ohne signatur-prüfung ;)
<ppq> bloß nicht
<MatthiasD> jaja, is ja gut, ich werde keine User erschrecken
<ppq> ;)
 * Blindie fühlt sich dumm
<MatthiasD> nur wenn es ein Timeout ist, kann man wenigstens schonmal die Paket-DB laden, und den key dann manuell einfügen
<ppq> Blindie: PPAs bindet man normalerweise mit dem programm 'add-apt-repository' ein
<ppq> Blindie: da spart man sich das manuelle eintragen und importieren
<ppq> Blindie: man muss nur richtig lesen, was auf der ppa seite steht, das springt einen förmlich an.
<Blindie> paket db hab ich schon
<Blindie> also er zeigt mir bei updates die pakete an
<Blindie> kann sie nur nicht auswählen
<ppq> seufz
<ppq> liest du mit?
<Blindie> pg: Schlüsselserver hat das Zeitlimit überschritten gpg: Empfangen vom Schlüsselserver fehlgeschlagen: Schlüsselserverfehler
<Blindie> joa
<ppq> Blindie: ok, schritt für schritt: entferne das repo wieder. also die zeile, die du in deine sources.list eingetragen hast oder im grafischen paketmanager eingetragen hast
<Blindie> ist gelöscht
<ppq> Blindie: dann in ein terminal gehen und folgendes ausführen. das fügt dir die richtige zeile in die sources.list hinzu *und* importiert automagisch den richtigen schlüssel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<michi_> hallo, ich sitze hier in der Schule und möchte unseren Kopierer über mein netbook ansteuern, die ip des Druckers habe ich mir auch heruntergeladen, nur leider findet Cups den Drucker nicht. 
<Blindie> ok
<michi_> ähm sorry, also ein Treiberpaket habe ich mir heruntergeladen
<Blindie> danke
<ppq> Blindie: danach noch ein 'sudo apt-get update', um die paketlisten zu aktualisieren. dann kannst du deine updates installieren, was dir mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit eine ganze menge probleme bereiten wird
<Blindie> scheint wieder nen timeout zu werden
<ppq> Blindie: und wenn ich deine einstellung und erfahrung richtig einschätze, wirst du daran verzweifeln - wenn du ein laufendes system willst, lass das bitte
<Blindie> ich will kein laufendes syste, das hab ich woanders
<Blindie> ^^
<ppq> michi_: eigentlich brauchst du kein treiberpaket, darum kümmert sich der druckerserver. geh mal auf http://localhost:631/, füg da den drucker als netzwerkdrucker hinzu.
<michi_> da war ich schon, der Drucker wird nicht aufgelistet
<ppq> Blindie: dann ist der keyserver wohl wirklich gerade überlastet oder was auch immer, probier's später nochmal
<Blindie> oder der proxyserver mach probleme
<michi_> soll ich "andere Netzwerkdrucker: 	" auswählen?
<ppq> michi_: dann versuch mal, ihn manuell als IPP drucker hinzuzufügen
<Blindie> benuz add-apt-repository die apt.conf?
<michi_> also andere Netzwerkdrucker und dann Internet-Druckerprotokoll (ipp) (Unknown)
<michi_> ja?
<ppq> Blindie: nein, änderungen an der apt.conf sind nicht notwendig
<ppq> michi_: ja, probier mal
<Blindie> scheinen aber mehrere probleme damit zu haben
<michi_> dann " http://Hostname:631/ipp/" ja?
<ppq> michi_: müsste eigentlich automatisch erkannt werden. gibts da keinen button um bei gegebener IP den spooler zu suchen?
<ppq> so generell kann man das nämlich leider nicht sagen
<michi_> ich habe den button zumindest nicht gefunden :(
<ppq> michi_: gib mal testweise nur die ip ein und guck, was passiert
<Blindie> worüber soll ich nochmal fehlermeldungen posten?
<ppq> michi_: das gnome druckereinrichtungsprogramm hat jedenfalls sone automatische suchfunktion, das kannst du auch nutzen sonst. system - einstellungen - drucker
<Blindie> also die seite, damit das nicht alles in einer zeile stehet
<michi_> ok, ich probiere letzteres mal, danke! - muss gleich wieder off gehen
<derLars> eine Kombination aus resolv.conf, hosts und nsswitch.conf müsste es doch hergeben, das die internen Namen gefunden werden oder?
<elmargol> ich suche ein 11.04 iso wo die nvidia treiber bereits integriert sind... jemand einen tipp?
<koegs> elmargol: mit uck selber erstellen?
<elmargol> koegs: das ding funkt nur wenn man ubuntu als host verwendet
<koegs> elmargol: dafür gibt es live-cd :)
<elmargol> naja ich finde das ist ein totales usabillity nightmare was ihr da mit unity verzapft habt. das die live-cd nicht gleich ausschaut wie die installation ist schon abartig
<elmargol> es sollte wenigstens eine warnung geben
<ppq> uck++
<ppq> oder manuell remastern, geht in jedem linux system
<ppq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Blindie> ppq, hir ist der fehler http://texthoster.com/ge9bye
<elmargol> hätte es da nicht so ein qt basiertes fallback für unity geben sollen?
<koegs> wofür eine warnung? der geneigte ist ist dazu angehalten sich vorher zu informieren
<elmargol> koegs: :)
<ppq> es gibt ein unity-2d
<koegs> es gibt gnome classic und unity 2d als ansatz
<ppq> dass das zum release von natty schon stabil war, kam unerwartet
<ppq> sonst wär es integriert worden
<Blindie> es giebt doch nen abgespecktes unity was ohne besondere 3d treiber auskommt
<ppq> Blindie: "gibt" heißt es, und ja, das haben ja schon mehrere vor dir erwähnt
<Blindie> und kanste was mit der fehlermeldung anfangen?
<ppq> Blindie: nein, kontaktiere die betreiber des PPAs
<ppq> oder frage auf der vorhin hier geposteten askubuntu frage
<monkeyD> ich habe sudo nano /etc/gdm/costum.conf im termianl eingegeben, aber in meinem editor im terminal finde ich nichts
<monkeyD> ich habe sie mit natiulus geöffnet aber dort steht etwas
<monkeyD> wieso geht das nicht ?
<Lufti> huhu
<k1l> monkeyD: also wenn dann eher custom anstatt costum
<monkeyD> danke k1l
<Blindie> ok, ppq. das liegt am proxyserver
<Blindie> ich muss das mit gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 %%recv-keys 0A5174AF
<Blindie> machen
<bullgard4> man apt.conf: "apt.conf is the main configuration file for the APT suite of tools, but by far not the only place changes to options can be made." Wie passt das zusammen mit '~$ find / -name 'apt.conf' 2>/dev/null; /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf'? 
<Blindie> gutes zeichen? gpg: Schlüsselbund `/home/oliver/.gnupg/secring.gpg' erstellt
 * deem schmeißt gleich das ganze rack hier aus dem fenster >_>
<Blindie> wenn ich direckt ein packet von launchpad installiere geht das ja
<Blindie> dan fragt er mich ob ich es ohne überprüfung installieren möchte
<deem> hi. kann man mit dav_svn und einer authentifizierungsdatei einem nutzer nur rechte in einem unterordner, nicht aber im darübergelegenen ordner geben? stell ich die rechte für / nur auf r kann er in keinem unterverzeichnis schreiben, auch wenn ich einem ordner explizit ein w mitgebe. gebe ich / ein w kann er in allen ordnern schreieben, auch wenn ich ihm bei einem ordner explizit kein w gebe. wie ist das umsetzbar?
<waza-ari> Hey, ich hab seit dem Umstieg auf 11.04 mit dem neuen Desktop und mehreren Monitoren Probleme. ICh habe einen zweiten Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen, dann spinnt aber der gesamte Desktop... Flächen sind schwarz, fenster nur halb zu sehen, neue Fenster bleiben schwarz und so weiter. Nachdem ich beim Anmelden auf Ubuntu Classic umgeschaltet habe, funktioniert wieder alles, nur eben mit dem alten Desktop. Hat das noch jemand beo
<waza-ari> bachtet, oder hat jemand ein Tipp, wo ich weitere Infos finden kann?
<lude> woran kann es liegen das die Benachrichtigungen von Banshee/Pidgin nicht mehr funktonieren?
<bullgard4> lude: Was meinst Du mit "nicht mehr" genau?
<lude> bullgard4: sie erscheinen nicht mehr, als ob sie deaktiviert sind
<bullgard4> lude: Du solltest Betriebssystem- und Desktop-versionen nennen.
<lude> bullgard4: es ist eine neue 11.04 Installation und ich nutze den Unity Desktop
<bullgard4> lude: Ubuntu 11.04 Unity verwendet eine andere Verwaltung der Benachrichtigungen. (Ich selbst verwende Unity nicht.) Ich habe schon öfter diesbezügliche Klagen gelesen. Wahrscheinlich findest Du im Launchpad einen Fehlerbericht dazu und einen Patch.
<lude> alles klar
<bullgard4> lude: Du kannst auch einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und testen, ob die Benachrichtigungen bei ihm funktionieren.
<waza-ari> lude: Welche Benachrichtigen meinst du? Ich hatte bis zum DualView Problem gestern auch Unity laufen, da kamen oben Rechts schon die Meldungen, wenn neue Nachrichten eingegangen sind.
<lude> waza-ari: genau die meine ich, die kommen nur sehr selten
<lude> waza-ari: bzw jetzt gar nicht mehr
<waza-ari> hm... bei mir wurden die gestern durchaus angezeigt... kann es jetzt aber leider nicht mehr testen, weil Unity mit nem zweiten Monitor total rumspinnt und ich wieder auf Classic gewechselt bin...
<LetoThe2nd> wie leg ich am hübschesten so lange 1M grosse dateien an, bis das dateisystem voll ist? kann man das nicht irgendwie als einzeiler machen?
<waza-ari> Warum sollte man das machen wollen? :)
<LetoThe2nd> waza-ari: WEIL halt?
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, mir würde spontan dd in einer Schleife einfallen. Kann man sich natürlich auch gut was mit kaputtmachen
<ppq> mit ner for schleife und dd zb.. wenn man vorher weiß wie viel platz ist.
<dadrc> Nimmste halt while
<LetoThe2nd> tja, und wenn mans nicht weiss? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<dadrc> Brauchste nur 'nen Befehl, um den freien Speicherplatz zu überprüfen
<dadrc> Lässt sich bestimmt finden
<dadrc> eigentlich... df
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: df, aber das ausgabeformat ist bäh.
<ppq> df --block-size 1M /dev/sdd3 
<ppq> da kann man dann schonmal mit cut was anfangen
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: cut -f2 bewirkt deprimierenderweise gar nichts :-/
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, df --block-size 1M | grep sda1 | tr -s ' ' | cut -d ' ' -f 4
<ppq> hm stimmt das ist ja eingerückt mit variabel vielen leerzeichen :/
<LetoThe2nd> df --block-size 1M . | tail -n1 | cut -f2 würde ich ansetzen...
<ppq> ah, dadrc hat's drauf :P
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: thx, darfst dir ein bier nehmen :-)
<dadrc> \o/
<ppq> tr muss ich mir mal merken
<LetoThe2nd> so... läuft gerade zum test, bei erfolg kommts gleich fürs protokoll
<ppq> wieso überhaupt in 1M dateien?
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: das soll einfach simulieren, dass ne sd-karte mit kleinen logdateien vollgelaufen ist.
<LetoThe2nd> bzw $beliebigesstoragedevice.
<ppq> ah, k. dann ists aber sicherlich noch n unterschied ob du /dev/zero oder /dev/urandom nimmst
<LetoThe2nd> jo, zero reicht für mich völlig. geht nur drum dass der platz belegt ist.
<ppq> da könnte man nu philosophieren.. ist er denn dann belegt? :p
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr.
<LetoThe2nd> könnte man. wollen wir aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> also das hier hatte gerade den gewünschten effekt: 
<LetoThe2nd> COUNTER=0; until [ `df . | tail -n1 | tr -s ' ' | cut -d ' ' -f 4` -lt 1 ]; do echo "creating $COUNTER.bin"; dd if=/dev/zero of=./$COUNTER.bin bs=1M count=1; let COUNTER+=1; done
<LetoThe2nd> obwohl die abbruchbedingung glaube ich nicht ganz korrekt wollte. egal, es hat irgendwann aufgehört :-)
<dAnjou> überschreibt tar beim auspacken einfach oder fragt es nach?
<dAnjou> wenn es nich nachfragt, hat mal einer die option zur hand?
<dAnjou> ich such mich grad zu tode
<dadrc> es gibt zumindest --overwrite
<dadrc> reicht das?
<dAnjou> naja, es soll ja nich überschreiben, es soll nachfragen
<dAnjou> wie rm -i
<dadrc> --interactive
<dAnjou> aahh, danke sehr
<dadrc> Gerade nochmal geguckt, --overwrite ist default, das andere wär -k (eep old files)
<NTQ> wo muss ich eigentlich bescheid geben, wenn ich in einem programm einen bug gefunden habe, der zwar nur manchmal, aber immer an der selben stelle reproduzierbar ist. ich hab sogar das konsolen-log :)
<deem> NTQ: launchpad
<deem> bzw per ubuntu-bug
<NTQ> launchpad hab ich mal gehört. aber ubuntu-bug?
<NTQ> mal testen
<LetoThe2nd> kann man ls den nonsens austreiben, z.b. bei "ls -SlA" vorne diese "insgesamt"-zeile dranzustellen?
<LetoThe2nd> (also ausser mit head/tail(
<NTQ> deem: alles klar. ubuntu-bug ist praktisch :)
<deem> NTQ: in der tat
<NTQ> wahrscheinlich hätte ich den bug noch selbst irgendwie fixen können, weil es ein nullpointer in einem python-script für den radio browser ist. aber ich hab dafür eigentlich keine zeit momentan.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: grad mal gegooglet (wie du bestimmt auch) und die leute antworten ja NUR, dass man das pipen soll .. problem is halt, dass es übersetzt wird
<dAnjou> es ist schon blöd
<dAnjou> aber du kannst auch find -ls nehmen
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: hm, find -ls sieht nett aus. thx, mal drüber nachdenken.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: nur kann man da nicht sortieren, oder?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: wollt grad sagen, das kann ziemlich hässlich werden -> find ~ -maxdepth 1 -regex "[^.]*" -ls
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: hm, also auch wieder nicht. kay.
<dAnjou> das allein um "-a" rauszukriegen
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: wenn du ls verarbeiten willst .. dieses "insgesamt" wird nich mitgepipet
<dAnjou>  ls > foobar && cat foobar
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ls -al | head -n1 ------ tja.
<dAnjou> oh sorry, wirds doch
<dAnjou> bei -l schon
<DSSDS> hello leutee
<LetoThe2nd> da war echt jemand gaaaaanz schlau. ich glaub ich muss RMS ne briefbombe faxen.
<DSSDS> ich mag gnome 3 und unity nicht, was soll ich ab 11.10 machen ??
<dAnjou> 11.04?
<dAnjou> für 11.10 gibts keinen support hier
<LetoThe2nd> DSSDS: ein halbes jahr lang meditieren, dann wieder kommen und wir reden dann weiter.
<DSSDS> ok
<LetoThe2nd> (abgesehen davon dass es *zig andere WM/DEs gibt, deren vor/nachteile du gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic in aller gewünschter länge und breite diskutieren kannst.
<LetoThe2nd> so ein bold.
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, FML. "cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?" nach Ubuntu 10.10->11.04-Update. \o/ Hat jemand 'ne Idee?
<frostschutz> nimm das richtige passwort? :P
<[4-tea-2]> frostschutz: Ach so.
<[4-tea-2]> Nee, geht auch nicht. :P
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. Mit der Live-Disk reparieren oder gleich frisch drüber bügeln... *Münze werf*
<[4-tea-2]> Ich dachte, es wär vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem, vielleicht sogar mit einem bekannten Workaround.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: wir hatten vor n paar tagen schon wen der ernsthafte probleme mit komplett verschlüsselten systemen hatte
<[4-tea-2]> Jo, bei mir geht's auch um ein cryptroot-System.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: der war aber nicht bereit ernsthaft auf fehlersuche zu gehen und hat dann rumgeschimpft dass ubuntu doch scheisse sei. also kann ich keine erfahrung mitgeben ausser dass so kram nun mal bastelei bedeutet ;)
<frostschutz> Im ubuntuusers-Forum war die Tage auch jemand mit dem Problem.
<[4-tea-2]> TheInfinity: Für ernsthafte Fehlersuche fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt auch die Motivation, das ist nur'n Notebook ohne wichtige Daten und eine SSD ist in der Post, ich weiß also, dass in Kürze eh 'ne neue Installation ansteht.
<[4-tea-2]> frostschutz: danke, ich such mal.
<frostschutz> der hat aber die mac-version auf pc installiert xD http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-panic-beim-booten-in-lvm-vollverschlues/
<shetlandpony> frostschutz's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zyaqt3 |        Kernel panic beim Booten in LVM Vollverschlüsselung › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, das ist dann wohl ein anderes Problem.
<crissi-> hi
<crissi-> ich habe ein problem mit dbus unter python bei ubuntu...
<crissi-> http://paste.debian.net/116158/
<crissi-> unter debian geht es
<crissi-> ubuntu 10.10
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: wo läuft die Ubuntu-Shell? Auf deinem lokalen Desktop-System? Und das Debian?
<crissi-> ssh
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: mir scheint, das Debian darf auf dein X zugreifen, das Ubuntu nicht.
<gzor> hi, ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiß ob ubuntu eine firewall mitbringt, die ohne konfiguration das hosten eines spieleservers (mit wine) verhindert(standardinstallation)
<[4-tea-2]> Probier mal mit "ssh -X ...", vielleicht reicht das schon.
<crissi-> hab bei debian unset DISPLAY gemacht
<crissi-> geht trotzdem
<crissi-> es muss ohne x gehn
<[4-tea-2]> *probier*
<deem> gzor: nein
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: ssh -x meinedebiankiste - genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie in deinem Paste.
<crissi-> hm.. lokal auf einer console gehts auch bei debian ned... das is ja kack
<crissi-> wie kann ich das dbus modul dazu bringen ohne x zu funktionieren?
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: ssh -X meinedebiankiste - dann geht's.
<crissi-> ohne x vom client
<gzor> deem: danke, aber warum kann ich dann keine wc3 lan spiele hosten?
<frostschutz> crissi-: ohne X geht es bei mir auch nicht http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384004/
<[4-tea-2]> crissi: vorher manuell sicherstellen, dass dbus läuft?
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: (Ich rate nur.)
<crissi-> hab ich schon mal gestartet..
<[4-tea-2]> Das ist jedenfalls augenscheinlich kein Ubuntu-spezifisches Problem. #python? #dbus? #jedenfallsanderswo? ;)
<crissi-> hm.
<[4-tea-2]> crissi-: Aber danke, dass du mich erfolgreich von meinem Problem abgelenkt hast. Ich brauchte die Pause. ;)
<crissi-> np
<[4-tea-2]> Zu meinem cryptroot-Problem: entweder gibt's echt wenige Leute, die ihre Platten verschlüsseln, oder die machen alle kein Update auf natty, oder bei mir ist was anders als bei allen anderen. Jedenfalls kennt das Web mein Problem anscheinend nicht.
<deem> gzor: hängst du hinter einem router?
<[4-tea-2]> Ich tippe auf 3), könnte gut sein, dass ich das Notebook mal mit einer Ubuntu-Beta aufgesetzt hab und dass ich deshalb irgendein Problem mitgeschleppt hab.
<gzor> deem: nein, ich will nur mit meinem bruder übers lan spielen
<deem> gzor: was hat er für nen rechner? windows? blockt sein rechner vielleicht die verbindung?
<deem> wie habt ihr die rechner verbunden? kannst du seinen rechner pingen?
<gzor> er hat ein windows xp.. ich kann sein rechner pingen, und wenn er das spiel aufmacht können wir auch spielen... die rechner sind über einen switch verbunden und pingbar
<deem> welches ubuntu hast du?
<deem> und welches wc3 ist das?
<gzor> ich hab 11.04... und das ist frozen throne
<frostschutz> und was sagt sudo iptables -L
<stube> hi
<gzor> frostschutz: http://paste2.org/p/1402002
<gzor> also praktisch nichts
<s0urce> ich hab grad versucht grub auf der master hd zu installieren auf der win xp dauf ist
<s0urce> nun sagt er mit "unkown filesystem"
<s0urce> und so ne rescue console geht auf
<frostschutz> gzor: also wenn das alles ist dann ist firewall als ursache eher unwahrscheinlich
<s0urce> kann mir wer sagen, was ich machen kann
<deem> gzor: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 <-- hast du diesen patch fürs battle.net installiert?
<gzor> deem: ja, das funktioniert auch wunderbar
<deem> gzor: im winehp steht das hier zu deinem problem:
<deem> You don't have a Wine Version with the applied AcceptEx patch (See Battle.net instructions above).
<deem> A firewall or router blocks the connections attempts. Make sure you have the correct ports open. Open outbound and inbound, TCP and UDP, port 6112, or whatever you set in the game configuration. More Network Ports
<x1o> hi, hatte probleme mit pulseaudio, weil es meinen subwoofer nicht angesprochen hatte, nach dem update zu natty
<x1o> da habe ich .pulse im homedir gelöscht und den ordner /etc/pulse auch
<deem> gzor: und versuch mal das hie rnoch http://pastebin.com/wUVn9idd
<s0urce> stube@stube-pc:~$ sudo grub-setup /dev/sda
<s0urce> [sudo] password for stube: 
<s0urce> grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<s0urce> kann das daran liegen?
<x1o> auch nach reboots, dpkg-reconfigure etc kann ich pulseaudio nicht starten, pulseaudio liefert folgendes: E: main.c: Daemon verweigert Ausführung, da keine Module geladen.
<x1o> was kann ich machen damit pulseaudio wieder läuft?
<x1o> pulseaudio hat den ordner in /etc/pulse nicht neu erstellt
<deem> s0urce: mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit, ja
<s0urce> aber warum 
<gzor> deem:  probier ich gleich aus, danke für die hilfe :)
<s0urce> da ist nur win xp drauf
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: Neuinstallation? apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio?
<deem> s0urce: was ist denn das flexnet? es sit dien rechner. du solltest wissen, was da drauf ist
<s0urce> ka,  das ist ne uralt installtion von win, wollte die nur net löschen, weil ich noch daten backupen muss
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: Fehlermeldung auf englisch googeln?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: gucken, ob die Soundkarte ohne Pulse (also direkt per Alsa/OSS) tut?
<s0urce> kann ich net einfach die andere hd als boot [
<x1o> ja tut se
<s0urce> kennzeichnen?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: dann bleiben noch zwei andere Vorschläge. ;)
<x1o> danke
<deem> s0urce: grub sollte im mbr sein. alles andere wäre eine schlechte idee.
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: toi, toi, toui
<[4-tea-2]> -u
<deem> ,grub2? s0urce schau mal hier ob du da was findest
<shetlandpony> s0urce schau mal hier ob du da was findest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<s0urce> und das macht er ja net
<s0urce> da bin ich grad
<s0urce> daher hatte ich den cmd
<x1o> [4-tea-2], wie kann ich die unterpakete von pulseaudio auch reinstallen?
<s0urce> sowas wie fdisk /mbr hat ubuntu nicht=
<s0urce> wieso kann ich den mbr nicht einfach überschreiben mit grub2?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: m.W. leider nur von Hand - mit apt-cache show pulseaudio|grep Depends nachgucken, was gebraucht wird, und dann alle and die apt-get ... --reinstall ...-Zeile anhängen
<x1o> okäse
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: ...oder halt pulseaudio z.B. aus aptitude deinstallieren, dann werden die Depends ja gleich mit deinstalliert, pulseaudio dann neu installieren.
<deem> s0urce: du musst wohl oder übel unteer windows dieses felxnet deinstallieren. das scheint irgendein programm zu sein, dass da läuft
<s0urce> und das "sperrt" den mbr?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: einen hab ich noch... falls du vermutest, das kaputte Konfigurationsdateien das Problem sein könnten: "apt-get purge pulseaudio" - das wird auch die Konfiguration löschen.
<x1o> ja ich habs jetzt glaub ich
<x1o> muss mal rebooten
<[4-tea-2]> Cool, viel Erfolg.
<deem> s0urce: genau. nachteil, wenn grub sch einfach in den mbr schrieben würde, wäre, dass flexnet beim nächsten start von windows den mbr einfach überschreiben würde.
<deem> s0urce: es gibt für windows noch sowas, das nennt sich EasyBCD, damit könntest du dann wie bei Grub dein System auswählen und Grub in einer anderen Partition installieren
<deem> aber wie das geht weiß ich nicht und ich empfehle es auch ausdrücklich nicht
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute
<m3t4lukas> hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wie man Gnome 3 auf Ubuntu 11.04 zum laufen bekommt?
<[4-tea-2]> m3t4lukas: Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass man es aussem PPA installieren kann, dass man wegen der Abhängigkeiten aber dann nicht mehr zurück kann (und das Unity dabei kaputt geht?).
<Styx> m3t4lukas: http://www.chip.de/news/Ubuntu-11.04-Gnome-3-statt-Unity-Desktop-nutzen_48705256.html <-- ohne Garantie und auf eigene Gefahr
<shetlandpony> Styx's url: http://tinyurl.com/5rvnabf | Ubuntu 11.04: Gnome 3 statt Unity-Desktop nutzen - News - CHIP Online 
<m3t4lukas> nene, das hab ich schon versucht...
<m3t4lukas> danach durfte ich Ubuntu neu machen...
<m3t4lukas> -.-
<Styx> dann ist deine Frage aber falsch gestellt
<dadrc> Fedora kommt standardmäßig mit Gnome 3, wenn du es nur mal testen willst, würd ich 'ne  Live-CD von denen empfehlen
<m3t4lukas> dadrc ich bin kein fan von dem ganzen red hat zweig...
<dadrc> m3t4lukas, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Bei Ubuntu ist es momentan halt nicht ohne riesigen Aufwand möglich...
<x1o> hey hab noch ne frage, und zwar, wenn ich meinen externen monitor (fullhd hochkant)an mein notebook anschließe, bleibt der obere teil einfach schwarz, da kann ich keine fenster sehen, aber ich kann fenster darunter sehen, wahrscheinlich ist dieser defekte bereich genau die höhe vom notebook bildschirm
<x1o> da lässt sich dieses tilingmenu darstellen aber sonst keine anderen fenster etc die verschwinden ins schwarze
<m3t4lukas> [4-tea-2] ja, unity geht dabei tatsächlich flöten, und Gnome 3 gibt ne Fehlermeldung beim einloggen aus, welche als einzigen Weg offen lässt, sich wieder auszuloggen... Ich glaube es war etwas wie "home directory not found"
<x1o> habt ihr ne idee?
<[4-tea-2]> x1o: mit dem zum proprietären Treiber gehörenden Tool (bei ATI amdcccle oder so) kann man vielleicht was "drehen" (pun intended).
<x1o> ne hab ne intelkarte
<[4-tea-2]> SOL
<TheInfinity> m3t4lukas: ohne bastelei und fehlersuche auf konsolenebene wirste kaum gnome3 kriegen...
<x1o> das ärgert mich schon nen bischen, mit dem bildschirm der bug
<m3t4lukas> TheInfinity dann wohl erst in nem halben Jahr...
<k1l> m3t4lukas: du musst noch theme relevante sachen löschen afaik. aber eine suche im forum wird dir sicher behilflich sein. denk dran, der support dann bitte beim ppa betreiber
<k1l> ,forum? m3t4lukas 
<shetlandpony> m3t4lukas, forum ist http://forum.ubuntuusers.de
<m3t4lukas> achso nochwas... wo finde ich die dokumentationen, welche ich mit programm-doc aus dem paketmanager habe?
<m3t4lukas> also in meinem spezifischen Fall jetzt die ogre-doc
<hax404__> hallo
<TheInfinity> m3t4lukas: packages.ubuntu.com - da kannst die installierten dateien kriegen. dann weisst du wos liegt.
<m3t4lukas> danke :)
<hax404__> muss man den irc-transport unter ejabberd extra aktivieren?
<[4-tea-2]> hax404__: ejabberd hat einen IRC-Transport? Bringste da was durcheinander?
<[4-tea-2]> hax404__: nur so vom Namen her ist der ejabberd nur für XMPP zuständig. Dir IRC anzubieten, wäre m.E. die Sache des Clients, der dafür einen eigenen Transport mitbringt?
<[4-tea-2]> *staun* Das gibt's wirklich.
<joschi> [4-tea-2]: XMPP MUC und IRC sind jetzt nicht sooo unterschiedlich…
<[4-tea-2]> War mir nicht bewusst.
<[4-tea-2]> Für mich gehört das nicht in einen jabberd rein, aber was weiß ich schon.
<lude> nun habe ich ein anderes problem, in unity ist meine uhr oben rechts verschwunden
<[4-tea-2]> lude: Ist das Panel noch da?
<lude> ja
<[4-tea-2]> Dann sollte es auch einen Weg geben, die Uhr wieder hinzupappen.
<[4-tea-2]> Rechtsklick auf's Panel isses wohl nicht mehr. :)
<lude> leider
<[4-tea-2]> lude: /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service von Hand starten?
<[4-tea-2]> Ist die Uhr dann wieder da? (Ich rate nur rum *g)
<lude> nein
<[4-tea-2]> Haben Sie versucht, ihn aus- und wieder einzuschalten?
<[4-tea-2]> Sind Sie sicher, dass er eingesteckt ist?
<x1o> wenn ich unter system-->klang auf anwendungen gehe, zeigt mir das menu an, dass banshee mono abspielt
<x1o> und es hört sich auch scheiße an, gegenüber vlc
<x1o> da steht alsa plugin mono
<x1o> mmh ach verdamt
<x1o> jetzt geht es wieder
<x1o> aber ich glaub das wird hochgemixt
<x1o> ich dreh durch
<[4-tea-2]> Mono auf Stereo hochgemixed? oO
<x1o> ne auf 5.1
<x1o> mit subwoofer und andere späße
<x1o> speaker-test funzt
<x1o> auch wenn ich kabel vertauschen musste
<x1o> man ich dreh durch
<x1o> mal geht es und dann wieder nicht, dann muss ich unter system-->klang [hardware] von 5.1 auf etwas anderes stellen und dann wieder auf 5.1 dann geht der subwoofer mit
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<Bitspeak> hallo jmd da der sich mit wlan auskennt ?
<dAnjou> also ich weiß, dass wlan so ohne kabel funktioniert. oder is das falsch?
<Wedelwolf> XD
<dadrc> ,mf? Bitspeak 
<shetlandpony> Bitspeak: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<basti> hallo. seit dem update auf 11.04 werden änderungen im "startmenu" nicht mehr gespeichert. woran kann dies liegen und wie kann ich den fehler beheben?
<Cyberthunder> hi, ich habe gerade unity per synaptics installiert, nur er zeigt es mir beim booten nicht in meinem gdm an. ich benutz ubuntu 11.04. muss ich da einen eintrag händisch hinzufügen?
<Frickel> Cyberthunder: im GDM heißt die Session mit Unity ganz normal ubuntu
<Cyberthunder> Frickel, habe ich keinen eintrag, ich seh da nur default und einen eintrag für kde
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn der empfohlene Weg etwas zu installieren, wenn im Software-Center nur eine veraltete Version zu finden ist? (Ruby)
<PBeck> per repo oder deb
<PBeck> und wenns gar nicht geht dann halt manuell 
<Bitspeak> hallo kann mir jmd helfen mit dem wlan ? ich kann nicht verbinden 
<Bitspeak> verschluesselung ist wep und wlan karte realtek
<PBeck> Bitspeak: wep solltest ändern zu wpa2
<Bitspeak> schon mal probiert hilft auch nicht
<PBeck> Bitspeak: nutzt du den networkmanager in 11.04?
<Bitspeak> ja
<PBeck> Bitspeak: darum gehts nicht - da kannst genauso ein offenes wlan einrichten - wep ist knackbar innerhalb von sekunden
<PBeck> Bitspeak: die karte ist sauber erkannt worden?
<Bitspeak> ja
<Bitspeak> wep werde ich bald aendern brauchte es nur wegen arch linux der ohne wpa supplicant geliefert wird
<Bitspeak> sehe die ap's wenn ich aber verbinden will klappts net
<Bitspeak> nach nem reboot klappts ganz kurz dann disconnecz
<Bitspeak> danach geht nichts mehr
<TheInfinity> hat hier jemand schonmal etherpad aufgesetzt und kennt sich n bissl in der config aus so dass er weiss wie man das erstellen von pads verbieten kann?
<PBeck> Bitspeak: wie ist der output von iwconfig
<Bitspeak> mom
<Bitspeak> wlan0 mode managed 802.11bg rts thr:off thr:off power managment off
<PBeck> tx power off?
<Bitspeak> essid off/any 
<Bitspeak> steht nur 20dbm
<PBeck> http://narf-archive.com/pix/bbc7e6310e0918271deebc2d7a36c2e8e92c02f9.jpg
<PBeck> upps
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-installation-von-kubuntu-11-04-kein-wlan-/
<Bitspeak> xD
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bn8snn |        Nach Installation von Kubuntu 11.04 kein WLAN mehr › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<PBeck> hier ist dein problem auch beschrieben
<Bitspeak> mein problem liegt dass es keine verbindung gibt wenn ich den ap waehle und pw eingebe :) nur beim reboot verbindet es sich kurz dann disconnect
<PBeck> Bitspeak: poste mal den dmesg output
<PBeck> Bitspeak: hier sollte zumindest mal beim abbruch was drinstehen.
<Bitspeak> k das ist viel wie soll ichs kopieren ohne internet? 
<TheInfinity> Bitspeak: usb sticks. kabel. abschreiben. such dir was aus.
<PBeck> Bitspeak: vom einen rechner zum anderen?
<Bitspeak> k 
<Bitspeak> http://pastebin.com/sAWSqXgD
<PBeck> [  238.320039] ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP 00:19:cb:9e:ff:bc after 500ms, disconnecting.
<Bitspeak> der router gibt keine antwort?
<[4-tea-2]> Vielleicht ein MAC-Filter eingerichtet?
<PBeck> Bitspeak: das ist was für mich komisch aussieht - ich google gerade
<pr0b0t0> hallo
<Bitspeak> nein hab kein mac filter auserdem laueft sie ja auf arch linux
<Bitspeak> bei ubuntu irgendwie nicht
<[4-tea-2]> Muss ja nicht zwingend die gleiche MAC sein (wenn es auch wahrscheinlich so ist, falls es nicht explizit geändert wurde)
<PBeck> http://code-redefined.blogspot.com/2010/05/fixing-no-probe-response-from-ap.html
<PBeck> Bitspeak: schau mal welcher treiber geladen ist mit lsmod
<Nerd_Lolson> lkj
<Bitspeak> rtl 8180 
<Bitspeak> und mac80211
<Bitspeak> kann aber nur rtl8180 sein was mac80211 ist weis ich nicht
<Bitspeak> bei arch ist es derselbe 
<PBeck> http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers/Documentation/mac80211
<Bitspeak> ah k danke
<PBeck> sind dann zwei treiber geladen?
<Bitspeak> nein 
<Bitspeak> mal ne frage wie kann ich mich als root einloggen ? musste nie ein root pw eintippen 
<Bitspeak> sudo nervt auf dauer xD
<Frickel> sudo -i
<Frickel> ,sudo? Bitspeak
<shetlandpony> Bitspeak: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<pr0b0t0> ich besitze ubuntu 11.04  und würde gerne für eine eingebundene partition schreibrechte freigeben
<Frickel> pr0b0t0: welches filesystem?
<Bitspeak> k nachdem icha unter modprobe blacklist eingetragen habe geht wlan gar nichg
<pr0b0t0> Frickel, ext3
<Frickel> pr0b0t0: dann kannst du dich mal mit chown und/oder chmod beschäftigen
<PBeck> Bitspeak: davor gings noch?
<Bitspeak> jo
<PBeck> Bitspeak: aso stimmt, nur kurz
<Bitspeak> hab rtl8180
<Bitspeak> eingetragen
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2862515/
<PBeck> Bitspeak: den darfst natürlich nicht eintragen
<PBeck> Bitspeak: mittlerweile kam eine antwort auf den thread vielleicht hilft dir das
<Bitspeak> ich sehe nur das was vorhin da war ;)
<PBeck> die rfkill geschichte gibt nichts neues aus?
<Bitspeak> die war vorher schon da
<PBeck> Bitspeak: was für ein gerät?
<Bitspeak> realtek rtl8185
<Bitspeak> pci karte
<mcas> hiho
<mcas> nutzt hier wer googlemail mit claws-mail
<mcas> ?
<Frickel> ,frag? mcas
<shetlandpony> mcas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<mcas> ich habe gerade 2 mails über gmail verschickt mittels claws-mail
<mcas> und in gmail wird meine mail als mehrere mails dargestellt
<mcas> sehr nervig das
<mcas> hat das noch wer bzw. wie kann ich machen das das nicht mehr ist
<PBeck> PCI Realtek RTL-8185 WPA2 out of the box in 8.10 (32- und 64-Bit) mit Treiber rtl8180, in 9.04 (32-Bit) mit ndiswrapper
<PBeck> da steht das der wohl nur wpa2 kann
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link?highlight=realtek%20wlan
<Bitspeak> rtl8180 ist im kernel integriert
<Bitspeak> kein ndiswrapper 
<Bitspeak> bei arch gehts mit wep
<PBeck> jop ist ja auch eine alte aussage
<PBeck> Bitspeak: dann poste mal den output von dmesg von arch
<Bitspeak> k wie kann ich den output speichern hab da nur konsole 
<PBeck> Bitspeak: dmesg > datei
<basti2> hallo. seit dem update auf 11.04 werden änderungen im "startmenu" (unity) nicht mehr gespeichert. woran kann dies liegen und wie kann ich den fehler beheben?
<Bitspeak> http://pastebin.com/GsrFE5Se
<basti> wo finde ich denn die einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das menu von unity?
<ppq> ah, basti, dir hatte ich noch was zu sagen, du warst letztes mal schon weg..
<basti> ich hoffe etwas, was mir hilft ;)
<ppq> basti: der tp-link wn821n wlan stick geht mit ndiswrapper und windows xp 32bit treiber *deutlich* besser als mit dem nativen
<basti> ach das. das habe ich mittlerweile gelößt. da waren zwei module installiert und das hat nicht wirklich funktioniert
<nerv> openoffice-frage: jemand ahnung wie ich den abstand zwischen zwei zeilen mit bullet point ändern kann? 
<ppq> ja, der native geht, aber er ist langsam
<PBeck> so
<basti> ich kann mich momentan nicht beschweren. ist auch stabiler als vor dem upgrade. da hatte ich desöfteren probleme mit der stabilität
<ppq> nerv: über den normalen zeilenabstand. markier einfach die betroffenen zeilen inkl. der bullet dinger, rechtsklick, zeilenabstand, wählen
<nerv> das geht leider nicht, weil dann auch der zeilenabstand innerhalb eines bulletpoint-blocks geändert wird
<nerv> ich will nur den zeilenabstand zwischen der letzten zeile vom vorherigen bullet point und der ersten vom nächsten bullet point ändern
<PBeck> Bitspeak: sieht ein bisschen anders aus
<ppq> nerv: hm dann weiß ich auch nicht :( würde mir da mit nem manual break behelfen sonst. also em ende des blocks shift+enter. das ist unelegant aber naja... vielleicht weiß man im openoffice channel weiter
<ppq> nerv: #openoffice.org-de
<PBeck> Bitspeak: ändere mal deine konfiguration auf wpa2 ab und teste das nochmal
<PBeck> Bitspeak: oder mach mal einen manuellen unload vom treiber und lade ihn wieder
<PBeck> Bitspeak: und vergleiche mal die versionen
<PBeck> obs da unterschiede gibt
<nerv> ppq: ok, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<nerv> ich frage mal in #openoffice.org-de
<nerv> es hat irgendwas mit dem break zutun, glaube ich
<PBeck> naja bin mal weg
<PBeck> komme später nochmal muss unity konfigurieren
<nerv> ah nee moment, das eine ist als textkörper, das andere als tabelleninhalt ausgezeichnet
<nerv> da sind scheinbar andere abstände für definiert
<RichyW> hey gibts ein programm mit dem ich einzelne downloadraten runtersetze?
<bekks> Ja. "iptables".
<derLars> ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, ich kann intern keine Namen auflösen. ein ping auf 192.168.1.12 geht ohne prob, spreche ich den rechner via NAmen an, findet er in nicht mehr. der rechner 192.168.1.12 ist selbst als nameserver angegeben... woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> Daran, dass der Rechner 192.168.1.12 kein Nameserver ist, oder keine DNS Anfragen beantwortet.
<derLars> bekks: ich habe dem 192.168.1.12 eine /etc/host gegeben in der das nötigste steht, also sollte er es doch können oder?
<bekks> eine /etc/hosts ersetzt keinen DNS Server.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und die /etc/hosts dazu.
<derLars> bekks: No LSB mudules are available
<derLars> bekks: ich habe es versucht hiermit zu machen http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/netz0601.htm
<DSSDS> hi
<muell_matto> Hi! Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte ein Image von einer AudioCd erstellen und habe mit "cdrdao read-cd..." ein toc/bin paar erstellt, zusätzlich noch eine cue datei mit "toc2cue". Jetzt das aus meiner Sicht unfassbare. Wenn ich das Image nun brenne, egal ob toc oder cue, egal ob mit cdrdao oder einem grafischen tool (k3b, gnome baker, braseo, whatever). bekomme ich eine cd mit weißem Rauschen... unter windows ist das Br
<muell_matto> höre kein Problem... wie kann das sein?
<k1l> muell_matto: also unter win geht die neue audiocd?
<bekks> derLars: Ich möchte die komplette Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen und ich möchte deine /etc/hosts sehen.
<jokrebel> tail /etc/hosts
<muell_matto> k1l: Ja. ich habe auch zwei verschiedene Computer verwendet (notebook meiner freundin) und da ists das glecihe. Die unter linux erstellte cd besteht nur aus weißem rauschen
<muell_matto> k1l: ubuntu 11.04, alle aktuellen updates, keine modifikationen oder fremdsoftware
<k1l> muell_matto: also wenn die cd unter win funktioniert fehlen dir sicher die codecs
<derLars> bekks: ist eine 11.04
<bekks> derLars: Ich möchte die komplette Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen und ich möchte deine /etc/hosts sehen.
<muell_matto> k1l: Das kann nciht sein, da das image unter linux erstellt wurde und eine audiocd umkomprimiert ist 
<k1l> ,codecs? muell_matto 
<shetlandpony> muell_matto, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<RichyW> Kann über die Fn-Tasten die Helligkeit unter der Grafischen oberfläche nicht regeln, aber unter console funktioniert das, ich weiß auch das man da nur eine kleinigkeit in einer Datei ändern muss
<RichyW> leider weiß ich nicht mehr was und wo, kann jemand weiterhelfen?
<derLars> bekks: in der hosts steht das hier: ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<k1l> ,pastebinit? derLars 
<shetlandpony> derLars, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<muell_matto> shetlandpony: Das kann nicht sein. zum abspielen von audiocds benötigt man keine codecs. ich kann beliebige audiocd abspieln und kopieren. es geht um ein image eienr cd
<bekks> ,bot? muell_matto 
<shetlandpony> muell_matto: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> muell_matto: entweder ist es ein kopierschutz oder ne codec sache. 
<k1l> ,hcl? RichyW schau da in die listen was da zu deinem gerät steht
<shetlandpony> RichyW schau da in die listen was da zu deinem geraet steht: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<muell_matto> k1l: weder noch. die Cd habe ich selbst gebrannt. die Musikstücke sind von mir selbst. Wenn es eine Codec Sache ist. Warum kann ich die cd hören, aber ein davon erstelltes image ist murks
<k1l> muell_matto: ich kenne das von dir verwendete tool nicht. k.a. was das da auf die cd gepackt hat
<muell_matto> k1l: cdrdao ist nen commandline tool und wird von anderen grafischen tools benutzt
<muell_matto> k1l: es wird benötigt um cds im "Disc At Once" modus zu brennen
<jokrebel> gn8
<RichyW> k1l: habe mir das angeschaut, da gibts aber nichts passendes dazu, da sind auch pfade angegeben die aber nicht aktuell sind, benutze ubuntu 11.04, hast du noch ein tipp?
<k1l> RichyW: nenn mal dein gerät. vlt weiss hier einer was dazu
<RichyW> Lenovo ThinkPad T510 will die Helligkeit mit den FN-Tasten regeln
<Simeon> guten Abend
<Der_Held_> Nabend
<Simeon> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen updates (Natty 32bit)
<Der_Held_> was fuer ein Problem?
<Simeon> Fehlermeldung: Method gpgv has died unexpectedly!
<Simeon> Unterprozess gpgv hat das Signal 7 empfangen.
<RichyW> werden diese unterhaltungen irgendwo abgespeichert?
<Simeon> @RickyW: ja
<Der_Held_> Klar auf meinen Server....
<k1l> ,log? RichyW 
<shetlandpony> RichyW: Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ [logs]
<bekks> Simeon: Und die vollständige Meldung in welchen Zusammenhang ist welche?
<Simeon> OK   http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release                                    
<Simeon> E: Method gpgv has died unexpectedly!                                                                                             
<Simeon> E: Unterprozess gpgv hat das Signal 7 empfangen.
<Simeon> das kommt im Terminal.
<bekks> Simeon: ...wenn Du was genau tust?
<k1l> Simeon: das ist eine fremdquelle. wende dich an den betreiber dieser
<bekks> Stimmt auch wieder.
<Simeon> kann Ich die in der sources.list deaktivieren?
<RichyW> perfekt, da ist auch irgendwo die lösung auf meine frage werde mich dann morgen auf die suche machen, vielen dank
<Simeon> @bekks: ein normales apt-get update im root terminal.
<bekks> Simeon: Wenn, dann brauchen wir auch die komplette Ausgabe, und nicht nur einen Teil. Aber das Problem wird bei Dir durch eine Fremdquelle verursacht.
<t4b> Ich hätte gerne ein Wörtbuch, dass bei einer bestimmten Tastenkombination mögliche Übersetzungen eines markierten Worts in einer Benachrichtigung da rechts oben anzeigt (aber kein Fenster hat, dass in den Vordergrund springt) und vielleicht bei einer anderen Tastenkombination ein Fenster (mit einer GUI oder einem Terminal) mit ausführlicheren Informationen anzeigt.
<t4b> Gibt's da was? Ich möchte nicht einfach auf gut Glück alle der auf der Wikiseite gelisteten Programme installieren, das dauert mir zu lange.
<Simeon> Nein. Es ist nicht die Fremdquelle. hab alle daktiviert und es passiert immernoch.
<bekks> NAtürlich.
<bekks> Weil das Paket immer noch installiert ist - aus der Fremdquelle.
<Simeon> ah. dh alle apps auf fremdquellen deinstallieren?
<TheInfinity> Simeon: ... und neu installieren aus den ubuntu quellen bei bedarf. wäre am sinnvollsten.-
<Simeon> OK Probier ich mal.
<t4b> Simeon:  Da gibt's auch ein Programm, ppa-purge oder so, welches dabei helfen kann, alle Programme aus einer Fremdquelle zu löschen. Kann vielleicht nützlich sein, wenn du öfters solche Probleme hast. Das ironische daran ist aber, dass es wenn ich mich nicht täusche selbst aus einer PPA verfügbar ist.
<Simeon> es ist eh nur die neuste Virtualbox version sowie der zugehörige INdicator - mehr nicht. Aber es ist das erste mal dass ich den fehler hab.
<Simeon> Tut immernoch nicht. Ich poste mal meine Terminal-Ausgabe: http://pastebin.com/kiD6hZss
<bekks> Was für ein Indicator?
<Simeon> indicator-virtualbox von http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=136722
<Simeon> aber der ist jetzt deinstalliert - und das Problem ist eher mit gpgv glaub ich.
<bekks> SIGBUS      10,7,10     Core    Bus error (bad memory access)
<bekks> Aus "man signal". Du hast ein Speicherproblem.
<Simeon> inwiefern? Das sagt mir jetzt gar nichts.
<t4b> Ich vermute mal mit Speicher ist der RAM gemeint.
<t4b> Linux ist da empfindlich.
<Simeon> Ich hab ein GB und 40% frei - oder ist er hin und ich muss reboot+ram check?
<t4b> das ist mit Problem gemeint, ja. Ich bin nur 99% sicher, dass der RAM gemeint war, aber ein RAM check kann nicht schaden. ;-)
<t4b> sagen wir 99.9%
<Simeon> dann bis gleich :)
<basti> hallo. seit dem update auf 11.04 werden änderungen im "startmenu" (unity) nicht mehr gespeichert. woran kann dies liegen und wie kann ich den fehler beheben?
<SheepInPanic> hallo basti. Das hatten wir die Tage schon einmal. Was genau Abhilfe brachte weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Guck' dir das hier mal an: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unity-seitenleiste-vergisst-einstellungen/
<basti> danke SheepInPanic, schau es mir gleich mal an.
<basti> übrigens fehlt die übersetzung von "force quit". wenn hier jemand sein sollte den es interessiert ;)
<basti> wo kann ich denn einstellen, dass zB die laufwerke in dem menu nicht angezeigt werden sollen?
<Simeon> hi
<Simeon> RAM check hat leider nix gebracht :(
<bekks> D.h.?
<bekks> Ist der RAM vollständig in Ordnung?
<Simeon> ja
<KNUBBIG> basti: meinst du in Unity?
<basti> KNUBBIG, hat sich erstmal erledigt. bin wieder auf classic umgestiegen. unity ging mir irgendwie eh auf die nerven
<basti> was der bauer nicht kennt und so...
<Simeon> :)
<KNUBBIG> basti: hehe okay :)
<howard> hallo, kennt jemand einen guten shell, mit mehreren fenstern in einem (ich meine keine tabs)
<KNUBBIG> howard: Terminator kann das afaik
<howard> thx KNUBBIG
<basti> gibt es bei ff 4 kein symbol mehr für f5 (refresh)?
<Frickelpit> basti: doch, du musst nur vorher die symbolleiste anpassen dann taucht es auf
<Frickelpit> warum auch immer
<KNUBBIG> basti: das Ende der Adressleiste is für aktualisieren
<basti> ah... danke KNUBBIG...
<sonotos> terminator is nice :-)
<basti> Frickelpit, anscheinend gibt es aber kein symbol dafür im menu. da hatte ich vorher geschaut. oder ich weiß nicht, wie ich das neben der adressleiste in die taskbar bekomme
<Frickelpit> basti: rechtsklick auf die pfeile z.b. und dann anpassen wählen
<Frickelpit> dann siehst du es und kannst es verschieben
<Frickelpit> ok, auf die pfeile rechtsklick ist nicht gerade richtig
<Frickelpit> jedenfalls in dem leistenbereich
<basti> ansicht - symbolleisten - anpassen
<basti> aber da gibt es kein "f5"
<Frickelpit> das ist ja auch der runde pfeil
<basti> das ist syncornisieren
<basti> synchronisieren
<Frickelpit> den blauen
<Frickelpit> nicht den weißen
<basti> ah. der war bei mir nicht in dem menu, sondern dann eben dem url eingabefeld... danke
<Simeon> @bekks: Hab grad apt neu aus der deb installiert - jetzt tuts wieder.
<dreamon> Wenn ich unter Xfce das Panel kille und dann gnome-panel starte.. dann hab ich doch eigentlich ein gnome.. siehe keine Großen Unterschiede mehr. oder seh ich das falsch?
<ppq> dreamon: naja, xfce verwendet xfwm. gnome nutzt compiz oder metacity. xfce nutzt thunar. gnome nutzt nautilus. und dann noch die ganzen gnome-session programme...
<ppq> dreamon: aber das gnome-panel funktioniert unabhängig von gnome zum glück :)
<ppq> b34bb: jo :)
<ppq> b34bb: sonst brenn doch mal die cd und probier's von cd zu installieren
<b34bb> mkay, gleich nochmal ne kurze zusammenfassung
<dreamon> ppq, ähm.. das alles? mehr nicht. Nur der Fenstermanager als unterschied.. 
<ppq> dreamon: naja, natürlich noch die ganzen anwendungsprogramme und konfigurationsprogramme
<ppq> aber hauütsächlich macht der wm das de aus, ja
<ppq> und ein panel natürlich, falls es eins gibt
<b34bb> Also folgendes bereits im wiki dokumentiertes Problem: Warcraft III › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de <http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Warcraft_III?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zwarcraft#Installation-scheitert-an-Fehlermeldung> problem ist, das ich nur ein image gemountet hab und nicht weiß was ich da jetzt machen soll. Auf cd gebrannt hab ich grad versucht, passiert einfach nix wenn ichs übers terminal starte
<shetlandpony> b34bb's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dha8at |        Warcraft III › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<b34bb> ok, komisch
<b34bb> hab gerade nochmal von der cd gestartet und wies aussieht läufts jetzt, mal gespannt wie weit der installer kommt :)
<b34bb> danke trotzdem für tips usw
<dreamon> Woran kann es liegen, das ich einige Programm mit gnome-do nicht starten kann.. aber in der Konsole sauber startet
<WWWild> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit ubuntu 11.04 wenn ich meinen laptop zuklappe
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-07
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir wer mir kurz erklären ob in lucid noch firefox 4 kommen wird oder nicht?
<[4-tea-2]> Mir is langweilig, hat mal jemand 'ne Frage, die ich beantworten kann?
<Cyber1005> was kannst du den alles beantworten?! rofl
<[4-tea-2]> Damit war ich offensichtlich schon überfordert.
<KNUBBIG> :D
<KNUBBIG> zur Info: FF4 für Lucid nur per PPA
<IchEsseDichAuf>  kann man pipe irgendwie auf ftp umleiten?
<bullgard4> "Pipe umleiten"? Was meinst Du damit? --  'man pipe': "The program ftp allows a user to transfer files to and from a remote network site."  Man wahrscheinlich kann die Ausgabe eines Programms auf dem eigenen Rechner pipen in das Programm Pipe, so daß sie dann auf dem fremden Rechner erscheint.
<bullgard4> s/Man/Man kann/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: "Pipe umleiten"? Was meinst Du damit? --  'man pipe': "The program ftp allows a user to transfer files to and from a remote network site."  Man kann wahrscheinlich kann die Ausgabe eines Programms auf dem eigenen Rechner pipen in das Programm Pipe, so daß sie dann auf dem fremden Rechner erscheint.
<bullgard4> s/Programm Pipe/Programm ftp/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: "Pipe umleiten"? Was meinst Du damit? --  'man pipe': "The program ftp allows a user to transfer files to and from a remote network site."  Man wahrscheinlich kann die Ausgabe eines Programms auf dem eigenen Rechner pipen in das Programm ftp, so daß sie dann auf dem fremden Rechner erscheint.
<bullgard4> (Ich bin wohl doch noch nicht ganz wach.)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich wollte eigentlich sowas wie dd if=/dev/hda1 of=ftp:/bla machen
<IchEsseDichAuf> dabei dachte ich, dass ich das was dd ausliest durch eine pipe schleife, und danach per ftp irgendwohin packe
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich brauche eine art scp, nur für ftp
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." Welche Datei contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." Welche Datei enthält die »Apt Xapian Index«?
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." Welche Datei enthält den »Apt Xapian Index«?
<dreamon_> Habe gestern lxde getestet und den Loginmanager auf lxdm umgestellt.. muß aber wieder auf gdm zurück weil ich immer einen Fehler bekomme. Wie kann das machen?
<bekks> Welchen Fehler denn?
<dreamon_> bekks, Moin. Er sagt da was, das er einen zweiten Parameter nicht verarbeiten kann.. und wenn ich dann ok mache, kommt gnome ohne Panel .. 
<dreamon_> ich probiers mal damit-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bekks> Wie wäre es mit der kompletten Fehlermeldung in einem nopaste?
<dreamon_> bekks, würd ich ja gern machen, aber ich hab ausser dem Fenster mit dieser Meldung nichts auf dem Bildschirm.. ich kann nur okey klicken .. sonst nix möglich
<dreamon_> aber ich starte mal neu um zu schauen ob es mit GDM nun auch probleme macht
<dreamon_> bin gleich zurück
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> Wozu neustarten...?
<dreamon_> bekks, ja, hatte recht.. lag an dem lxde Loginmanager.. hab auf gdm umstellt nun gehts wieder.. 
<bekks> Du musst nicht neustarten für sowas ;)
<dreamon_> bekks, Ein alter Reflex. Hab nun KDE, LXDE, XFCE, GNOME, Unity, Gnome3 probiert.. Wenn xfce etwas besser konfigurierbar wäre, würde ich das nehmen. Ich muß mal meine Kiste neu aufziehen. Seit Natty hab ich probleme mit gnome.. nicht mehr schön
<bekks> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop; kdm auswählen, läuft. :D
<dreamon_> bekks, Da fand er einen neu angeschlossenen Drucker nicht.. und ich wußte nich wo zu suchen ist. 
<bekks> CUPS.
<dreamon_> bekks, gnome steckste an.. sucht nach treiber.. läuft. 
<bekks> Bei KDE sagst Du: Drucker hinzufügen, wählst den Treiber aus, läuft :)
<bekks> Macht man genau ein einziges Mal.
<dreamon_> Wenn mans menu findet ;) 
<hoci_> naja das is im tray
<bekks> hoci_: Erst wenn ein Drucker konfiguriert wurde...
<hoci_> ne
<bekks> Ansonsten ist das nur in den Systemeinstellungen.
<hoci_> also ich hab das das im tray auch ohne drucker
<dreamon_> Das muß einer von den 100.000 Einstellmöglichkeiten sein, die nur die Entwickler und ihre Verwandten kennen.
<bekks> 12Ist ja egal wo diese Menü überall ist - in den Systemeinstellungen  ist es definitiv drin.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass man CUPS auch ohne KDE per Webinterface konfigurieren kann.
<bekks> Was man auch nur genau einmal tut :)
<Fussel> das ist der fehler bei ubuntu, am anfang rumgewurschtels bis alles geht, und wenn mans dann wieder braucht, nach nem jahr oder zwei, hat man alles wieder vergessen *grin*
<Fussel> ok, end of ot, sorry
<bekks> Das ist nicht mal ein Ubuntu-Problem - meine KDE config nutze ich seit vielen Jahren auf verschieden Linux-Distributionen ;) End of OT.
<C_A_M> moin moin
<C_A_M> ich habe probleme mit meiner virtualbox wozu ich leider keine lösung im netz finde. die vm hängt sich ständig für ein paar sec. auf.
<C_A_M> und dann habe ich noch ein weiteres problem seit der aktualisierung auf 11.04. ich muss nun nach dem booten meinen schlüssel doppelt eingeben.
<abrakazam> hallo! Weis jemand zufällig, wies mit dem 3d-support bezüglich der hd5*** reihe von amd grafikkarten aussieht, wenn man den open source treiber benutzt?
<abrakazam> :/
<nubcake> moin allerseits, gibt es ne möglichkeit, rekursiv dateien nach bestimmten namen/endungen zu löschen?
<nubcake> also z.B. /home/user/1/thumbs.db /home/user/1/2/thumbs.db  usw.
<_Webmaster_> rm -rf /home/user/1/*thumbs.db
<_Webmaster_> denk ich ma
<nubcake> hmm.. am besten also das verzeicnis kopieren und testen?
<nubcake> verzeichnis*
<deem> hat vielleicht jemand dazu ne idee? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/apache-svn-repo-dav-svn/
<nubcake> ragnarok svn? ^^
<nubcake> die verzeichnisstruktur ähnelt stark
<nubcake> _Webmaster_: hat leider nicht funktioniert ^^
<_Webmaster_> Und irwie find thumbs.db|rm -rf
<_Webmaster_> Geht das?
<_Webmaster_> Bin auch nich grad der Shell-Guru -.-
<nubcake> rekursiv leider nicht ^^
<nubcake> egal, wird sich schon ne lösung finden, danke dir trotzdem :)
<_Webmaster_> mit find -r
<nubcake> leider nicht (oder ich mach was falsch :D)
<nubcake> ahh so klappts :p
<nubcake> find ~/Bilder -name thumbs.db -exec rm -v {} \;
<fornext> Bekomme mit Nautilus keine Thumbnails von PNG angezeigt. Im Wiki finde ich nichts dazu. Weiß jemand Rat?
<_Webmaster_> Nur bei PNG oder auch bei JPG etc.?
<fornext> Habe das bis jetzt nur bei PNG festgestellt. JPG, PDF, etc. funktionieren.
<dAnjou> fornext: sind die vllt. zu groß?
<_Webmaster_> Naja sonst hätt ich gedacht dass bei dir die Vorschau einfach abgeschaltet is
<_Webmaster_> Stimmt, dAnjou
<fornext> ne. Habe auch schon .thumbnails gelöscht.
<_Webmaster_> hat recht
<_Webmaster_> Aso
<fornext> ja, im Moment noch riesige 12MB scanns.
<dAnjou> nubcake: find kennt -delete
<dAnjou> und _Webmaster_: olol "find -r" :D
<dAnjou> bei -exec sollte man {} in '' setzen, also '{}'
<dAnjou> sonst kann es zu problemen mit leerzeichen kommen
<fornext> ok, danke. Es geht jetzt.
<fornext> 10MB war die Grenze.
<nubcake> dAnjou: danke :) hab's jetzt mit voriger lösung hinbekommen, werd mir aber find auch mal näher angucken.
<fornext> Wenn ich automatisch und zuverlässig das Rauschen aus den weißen Bereichen entfernen könnte, wären die Scans sicher kleiner.
<Hades1> hallo, weiß jmd wie ich sound über die grafikkarte via hdmi auf meinen tv bekomme?
<abrakazam> Hades1: schon versucht den das ausgabegerät des sounds auf hdmi zu ändern?
<Hades1> abrakazam: das habe ich mit pulseaudio
<Hades1> bin inzwischen soweit,dass beides gleichzeitig ausgegeben werden kann. aber es kommt kein sound
<Hades1> s/pdif sind alle unmuted
<abrakazam> hmm. hast du den richtigen eingang am fernseher ausgewählt?
<Hades2> mit aplay -l bekomme ich 4 geräte, aber keiner gibt einen sound irgendwie?!
<Hades2> abrakazam: hast du noch eine idee?
<abrakazam> Hades2: nee, leider nicht. Ich haett jetzt auch keine möglichkeit das irgendwie auszuprobieren :/
<deem> nubcake: was für ne svn das ist, is ja egal =)
<Hades1> für die die es wissen wollen, hab es hinbekommen dank dieser anleitung :) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-audio-with-nvidia-gts-450-a-852626/#post4209297
<shetlandpony> Hades1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yj8fsd |  No Audio with Nvidia GTS 450
<Hades1> bei mir war es aber 1,8 und nicht 1,7
<Hades1> shetlandpony: xD thx ;)
<TheInfinity> ,bot? Hades1
<shetlandpony> Hades1: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Hades1> shetlandpony: ah ok, dh. du kopierst den link nomma?!
<shetlandpony> Sorry Hades1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ah ok, dh. du kopierst den link nomma
<TheInfinity> es ist wirklich ein bot.
<Hades1> TheInfinity: was heißt das?
<TheInfinity> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bot
<Hades1> k
<dreamon> Wenn ich einen Anhang einer Email von Thunderbird aufmachen möchte dann kommt die Meldung, Datei konnte nicht angezeigt werden /tmp/xxxx.pdf -> geh ich in den Ordner ist die Datei da aber nur mit den Rechten -> -r-------- 1 dreamon dreamon   31533 2011-05-07 11:48 RG280139821.pdf
<dreamon> Ist das ein Thunderbird problem?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: reicht doch ... ?
<dreamon> TheInfinity, ähm.. kenn mich mit net aus.. ist das r für den user root oder für mich?
<TheInfinity> die user stehen dahinter.
<TheInfinity> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-Dateirechte
<TheInfinity> siehe Symbolische Notation
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Du hast Recht.. hab da als zu öffnende Anwendung -> gnome-open stehen.. stelle ich auf dokumenten betrachter dann gehts
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Was ist gnome-open (damit hab ich bis jetzt beste Erfahrung gemacht) 
<TheInfinity> kA. hab seit jahren keinen linux desktop mehr.
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Sondern?
<TheInfinity> das wäre ÖT :)
<TeXnicer> *werbung* Dresden: http://www.ag-dsn.de/sites/default/files/lip2.png
<TheInfinity> ,ot? TeXnicer
<shetlandpony> TeXnicer: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<TeXnicer> TheInfinity: Installparty ist ja kein Support. :( 
<dreamon> Aber das gnome-open scheint schon einen Fehler zu haben.. hab auch im Panel den Fehler -> »/home/dreamon/.wine/drive_c/Programme/TypeItIn/TypeItIn.exe« konnte nicht angezeigt werden. -> Der angegebene Ort ist kein Ordner.
<TheInfinity> TeXnicer: deswegen ists offtopic hier.
<dreamon> Ist gleicher Fehler wie wenn ich das mit Thunderbird mache. 
<dreamon> Die Datei ist ja auch kein Ordner.. daher.. sehr verdächtig
<TheInfinity> dreamon: sieht aus wie wine fuckup.
<dreamon> TheInfinity, NeNe.. das geht schon.. wenn ich es mit Nautilus starte läuft das.. 
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Habs gerade in der Konsole versuch -> gnome-open /pfadZurPdf/testpdf.pdf -> Bringt genau den Fehler.
<dreamon> Könnte das hier mal jemand versuchen "gnome-open /pfad/foto.jpg" und damit mal ein Bild öffnen ob er auch einen Fehler bekommt wie ich.. (hab natty)
<Hades1> setname /Hodes
<Hades1> wieso geht /setname nicht?
<EarlOfEgo> dreamon: bei mir gehts, hab auch natty
<dreamon> EarlOfEgo, Danke.. Frägt sich nur warum hier nicht.. 
<dreamon> EarlOfEgo, Könntest du bitte noch -> ls -l /usr/bin/gnome-open  mach das ich seh wie groß die Datei ist.. ob ich vielelicht falsche version hab
<bullgard4> dreamon: 5488 Bytes.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Danke.. genau wie bei mir.. frägt sich nur warum er den Fehler macht.. mit 10.10 liefs noch..
<sysdef> md5sum > filesize
<dreamon> bullgard4, md5sum /usr/bin/gnome-open 221ff598488d86c7c4346bcb9d64d6d7  /usr/bin/gnome-open
<bullgard4> dreamon: /usr/bin/gnome-open *.jpg funktioniert in meinem Natty (GNOME 2).
<dreamon> bullgard4, Könntest du -> md5sum /usr/bin/gnome-open -> Prüfsumme noch machen.. wäre noch genauer
<bullgard4> dreamon: md5sum gibt eine identische Zahl aus bei mir.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Danke -> hier kommt immer.. »/media/data/Foto/P1010516.JPG« konnte nicht angezeigt werden. Der angegebene Ort ist kein Ordner. -> wenn ich z.b. in der Konsole gnome-open P1010516.JPG mache
<dreamon> Wenn ich einen Pfad übergebe.. dann gehts.. 
<bullgard4> dreamon: Wahrscheinlich übersiehst Du in der Hektik gerade eine Kleinigkeit. ls -al zeigt die Datei richtig an?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Ja -> ls -al P1010516.JPG -> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 423453 2008-12-07 22:46 P1010516.JPG
<bullgard4> dreamon: (Ich habe bei mir den vollständigen Pfad angegeben als Argument von /usr/bin/gnome-open.
<dreamon> bullgard4, genau das gleiche -> /usr/bin/gnome-open P1010516.JPG
<dreamon> kann man vielleicht gnome-open irgendwo konfigen?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Das habe ich nicht untersucht. 'man gnome-open' sollte darüber Auskunft geben. --  Ich habe die DEfaulteinstllungen verwendet.
<dreamon> bullgard4, das problem hab ich auch in den Paneln die starten auch über gnome-open scheinbar.. da kommen viele Fehlermeldungen.. Was aber schuld ist.. keine Ahnung
<bullgard4> dreamon: Du verwendest GNOME 2?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Nennt sich ubuntu classic
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ja.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Mir fällt nichts Vernünftiges ein. Du könntest in Deiner Verzweiflung das Paket gnome-panel purgen und neu installieren. Vorher ein Backup machen!
<dreamon> bullgard4,  Ja mir fällt auch nix ein. ist das gnome-open beim gnome-panel paket mit dabei?
<bullgard4> dreamon: gnome-open stammt aus dem Paket libgnome2-0.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Das ist 184mb groß.. oh . das lass ich mal besser ;)
<dreamon> Wird halber Rechner deinstalliert
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich halte es für nicht klug, den Nick dreamon und den Nick dreamon_ gleichzeitig im selben Kanal zu verwenden. Mein IRC-Client weiß nicht, was er dann tun soll.
<Fuchs> Dein IRC Client ist muell. 
<Fuchs> vernuenftige Clients autovervollstaendigen zu dem Nick, der zuletzt gebraucht worden ist. 
<dreamon_> Mein Fehler.. habs doppelt gestartet gehabt.
<Fuchs> zu dem Problem: ein file auf das JPG waere mal interessant, 
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ja, bei libgnome2-0 wird viel bewegt. Aber die 184 MB solltest Du eigentlich schaffen zu bewegen.
<Fuchs> und zu wissen, auf was der Mimetype von JPG in Gnome aktuell gebunden ist 
<Fuchs> ggf. will der das einfach mit einem Programm oeffnen, das einen Ordner erwartet
<dreamon_> Fuchs, das ist bei PDF auch so.
<dreamon_> Bei FLV Videos auch.. sobald ich eine Datei anstelle eines Pfades eingebe
<Fuchs> dann sind vielleicht die Mimetypes falsch zugeordnet, genau das sage ich ja
<Fuchs> deswegen waere interessant zu wissen, mit welchem Programm er das oeffnen will
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Sag mir noch schnell wo ich das nachschauen kann
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ich bin gerade am suchen, offensichtlich kennt gnome-open mal wieder keine Flag um sowas anzuzeigen.  Vielleicht kann man es mit strace herausfinden, moment
<Fuchs> ansonten kannst Du mal in nautilus die Dateitypverknuepfungen pruefen, mit etwas Glueck haelt sich gnome-open daran
<Fuchs> *grml* und ich habe kein strace drauf und muss in 5 Minuten weg. Ganz schlecht. Probier das mal selber. 
<AlexGer> moin moin
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Unter eigenschaften -> öffnen mit zeigt er nur Dokumentenbetrachter bei PDF und Bildbetrachter bei JPG
<Fuchs> ansonsten gibt, wenn Du ganz viel Glueck hast, das Programm, welches gnome-open aufruft, etwas auf dem Terminal aus. Also das ganze mal in einem Terminal ausfuehren 
<dreamon_> sollte doch stimmen
<Fuchs> das waere so weit korrekt, ja
<AlexGer> wie kann ich im lxdm der Login und Passwort box eine Farbe geben?
<dreamon_> Wenn ich gnome-open im terminal starte.. keine Meldung
<Fuchs> mach mal das gnome-open in einem Terminal, und wenn das nichts ausgibt, dann schau mit strace. Ich muss nun leider weg
<Fuchs> aber ziemlich sicher ist das nicht ein Problem von gnome-open (das bekommt man kaum kaputt), sondern schlicht falsche Mimetypezuweisungen
<dreamon_> Fuchs, strace gnome-open Datei.jpg -> wirft mehr Melungen aus als im Telefonbuch stehen
<Fuchs> ich weiss. Das ist der Sinn von strace. Aber da sollte auch drin stehen, welches Programm er aufruft
<Fuchs> kannst ja mal nach  bin greppen.  Und ich muss nun wirklich, sonst faehrt ein Bus ohne mich. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, strace gnome-open Wolfgang_Ambros_-Du_verstehst_mi_ned-_Koblenz_LIVE.flv | grep bin -> ist das so richtig?
<dreamon_> aber die Ausgabe sieht fast unverändert aus
<dreamon_> Fuchs ist wieder im Wald?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The index generated by update-apt-xapian-index is self-documenting, as it contains an autogenerated README file with information on the index layout and all the data that can be found in it." Welchen Dateinamen hat diese README-Datei?
<ppq> bullgard4: guck dich mal in /usr/share um, insbesondere /usr/share/doc
<bullgard4> ppq: Das ist ein dickes Verzeichnis. Ich erhalte > 360 Treffer.
<bullgard4> ppq: Aber wenn ich die Ausgabe nach xapian greppe, bleiben nur 2 übrig.
<boyyyy> ih
<boyyyy> hi
<boyyyy> hi
<abrakazam> hi auch boyyyy 
<boyyyy> ihc habe eien frage
<boyyyy> was soll mich machen, ich mag unity eignetlich nicht so
<abrakazam> was hast du vorher benutzt?
<abrakazam> gnome, kde, xfce?
<boyyyy> Gnome 2
<boyyyy> ich libe gnome 2
<boyyyy> liebe
<ppq> boyyyy: im grafischen login screen "gnome classic" als sitzungsart wählen
<abrakazam> du kannst unter ubuntu 11.04 auf classic wechseln. dass ist mehr oder weniger ubuntu 2
<boyyyy> dankee
<ppq> hm, ubuntu classic hieße es
<ppq> naja, das findet der schon
<abrakazam> sonst ist er wohl gleich wieder da :D
<hanseatic> hi, ich suche ein tool welches ca 180Gb auf dem laptop(ubuntu10.4) über ssh, nfs oder smb auf meinen homeserver (debian squeeze) schiebt, und seinen job bei einem disconnect/shutdown wieder aufehmen kann.
<hanseatic> die 180gig bestehen aus vielen einzelnen files
<sash_> ,rsync? hanseatic 
<shetlandpony> hanseatic, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hanseatic> k..
<hanseatic> thnx
<hanseatic> hatte es nur mit rdiff-backup probiert, das fängt immer von vorn an
<test_> hi
<hanseatic> hi test
<test_> habe ene frage
<test_> !!
<hanseatic> aha, denn frag sie doch
<SheepInPanic> test_: Du musst die Frage schon stellen, sonst wird das nichts :)
<test_> ok also
<test_> ich brauche ein staibles system für meienn pc ein ubuntu
<test_> oich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob 10.04 oder11.04
<test_> und wenn es geht dann gnome 2 okay
<SheepInPanic> test_: die LTS-Versionen sind im Allgemeinen immer etwas pflegeleichter. Wenn es nicht unbedingt brandaktuell sein musst, dann 10.04
<SheepInPanic> muss*
<Fuchs> Lars: raus. 
<test_> ok dankee
<SheepInPanic> Fuchs: ?
<Fuchs> SheepInPanic: das ist ein bekannter Mensch, der in #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-de-offtopic, #ubuntuusers, diversen Debian- und SuSE Kanaelen gebannt ist. Hier ohne Rueckkehr. 
<SheepInPanic> Ahso
<hanseatic> rsync steht bei "sending incremental file list" und überträgt nix.  "rsync -a -c -v -P -z -e ssh --stats source 192.168.1.2:/media/Daten/target"
<sash_> hanseatic: Das Senden der filelist kann durchaus ne Zeit dauern
<sash_> Und wieso nimmst du nicht nfs? Das dürfte schneller gehen als ssh und die CPU weniger belasten. Wenn du es eh schon hast, mounte den Share und kopiere dahin.
<hanseatic> weil die wuelle nen läppi is, wo gern mal der ethernetstecker rausgeht
<hanseatic> quelle
<hanseatic> und ich hab ca 180gig zu übertragen
<sash_> Ja, aber du kannst doch trotzdem NFS nehmen.
<hanseatic> und bei nem disconnect?
<TheInfinity> hanseatic: neu anstossen nach nem disconnect wirste in jedem fall müssen
<sash_> Was soll bei nem Disconnect denn passieren? Du musst rsync dann halt nochmal starten
<sash_> Alternativ das Kabel temporär festkleben oder so :)
<TheInfinity> hanseatic: es sei denn du machst n bissl erweiterten script spaß (was meist mit ftp schon vorgefertigt existiert)
<TheInfinity> oder via wlan über nacht
<hanseatic> schreibt dann nicht rsync oder wasauchimmer in das ungemountete mountverzeichnis
<hanseatic> neu anstubsen is nicht das prob... aber (nur theoretisch) is dafür nicht der daemon mode von rsync da?
<hanseatic> nfs4 is ca 3,5x so schnell wie ssh :)
<hanseatic> mercy und bye
<nexx|> gnade, soso :>
<user8i> hallo, kennt jemand ein konsolentool ähnlich wie NetCPS (für Windows ) zum Testen der Netzwerkverbindung. NetCPS kann auf dem einen Rechner als Server laufen und auf dem anderen Rechner als Client, man kann z. B. eine Datei mit 100K übertragen, netcps zeigt die übertragungsrate an. Gesucht: Einfaches Programm (nicht ein "dicker" SMB-Server oder so)
<serverhorror_> user8i: rsync --progress --stats mytestfile targetserver:/tmp/mytestfile
<ppq> ,nttcp? user8i
<shetlandpony> user8i, nttcp ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nttcp - Weitere Infos im query ...
<user8i> weitere frage: gibt es einen net send (um Meldungen zwischen Rechnern zu verschicken)-ERsatz für linux?
<ppq> nicht in dieser form und nicht vorinstalliert
<ppq> traditionell nutzt man da mails für
<ppq> man kann, wenn man smbclient installiert hat, nachrichten an windowsrechner schicken
<user8i> auch an linux rechner mit smb-server
<user8i> ?
<Wedelwolf> kann man bei rsync gucken wie schnell man saugt?
<ppq> user8i: weiß nicht, wenn ja wäre das irgendwie unschön, such dir lieber was anderes oder nutz mails
<ntr0py> Kennt sich jemand mit intels emgd gfx treiber aus?
<ppq> Wedelwolf: ja, mit --progress
<deem> ,frag? ntr0py 
<shetlandpony> ntr0py: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Wedelwolf> ppq ty^^
<ppq> :)
<ntr0py> shetlandpony: Hab ihn installiert, bekomme aber nur nen deaktivierten Bildschirm und wollte fragen ob jemand eine Idee hat. Habe z.B keine xorg.conf gefunden...
<ntr0py> gibt es bei natty keine xorg.conf mehr?
<deem> ,bot? ntr0py 
<shetlandpony> ntr0py: ich bin ein bot ;p
<nexx|> ,shetlandpony? ntr0py 
<shetlandpony> ntr0py, ich bin der helfer-bot von #ubuntu-de
<deem> ntr0py: es gibt keine xorg.conf mehr, aber man kann sie sich bei bedarf anlegen
<Momas> Hallo Ubuntugemeinde, ich habe seit gestern Ubuntu 11.04 i386. Ich habe mir dort ffgtk installiert, um meine Fritz!Box 7390 zu verwalten. Als ich ffgtk eingerichtet hatte ging alles wunderbar, jedoch hatte ich danach plötlich das Problem das das ffgtk tray-icon wirkungslos wurde.
<Momas> d.h. ich kann eine klich darauf machen, dann öffnet sich auch das traymenü
<Momas> wenn ich jedoch einen Unterpunkt anklicke, wosich normalerweise ein Fenster öffnen müsste,passiert nichts
<Momas> Merkwürdig ist, das direkt nach dem Start von ffgtk das traymenü c.a. 10s voll funktionstüchtig ist...danach nicht mehr
<Momas> hat jemand ne idee?
<ntr0py> deem: was ist eigentlich im Verzeichnis /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ??
<deem> ntr0py: weiß ich nicht. was ist denn da drin?
<ntr0py> deem: scheinbar kreieren die emgd packaged da drin z.b 10-emgd.conf als xorg.conf. Wird die da von Natty überhaupt beachtet?
<ppq> ntr0py: nopaste bitte mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ppq> ,paste? ntr0py
<shetlandpony> ntr0py: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Wedelwolf> loggt rsync eigentlich?
<ntr0py> ppq: hier ist /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Rp1jiK6Z
<jokrebel_> Momas: schon mal testweise aus dem terminal gestartet ob vielleicht Meldungen kommen?
<ntr0py> ppq: scheint zu laden, tty's laufen auch gut und schnell aber wenn gdm started wird der bildschirm ausgeschaltet...
<Momas> jep...alles wie immer
<ppq> ntr0py: ja, zum schluss scheint da irgendwas schiefzugehen:  [    59.841] (II) EMGD(0): !! The driver is being shutdown from an inactive state !!    [    59.841] (II) EMGD(0): !! This is not a recommended way to shutdown           !!
<Momas> jokrebel_: hier: jokrebel_
<Momas> jokrebel_: hier: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384624/
<ntr0py> ppq: /etc/X11/xorg.conf existiert nicht, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d enthällt 10-emgd.conf   50-synaptics.conf  51-synaptics-quirks.conf 10-evdev.conf  50-vmmouse.conf
<ppq> Momas: du musst den nick nicht copypasten, tipp einfach die anfangsbuchstaben ein und drück auf TAB :)
<ppq> ntr0py: jo, sieht normal aus
<Momas> danke für den tipp! :-)
<ntr0py> hier ist /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf: http://pastebin.com/NRtLN6Qy
<ppq> ntr0py: keine ahnung wie der fehler zustande kommt, finde auch gerade nichts dazu. poste doch mal im forum von ubuntuusers.de oder im englsichen ubuntuforums.org
<ppq> ntr0py: am besten unter angabe der beides nopastes, jo :)
<ntr0py> ppq: vielleicht verwendet der x server den emgd driver erst garnicht?
<ppq> ntr0py: doch, tut er, wie man im log sieht
<taunix> Momas, wo hast du das ding her? und warum nutzt du nicht das webinterface von der fritzbox?
<Momas> weil ffgtk sehr komfortabel ist
<ntr0py> was ist den eigentlich in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<Momas> es zeigt mir eingehende anrufe auf dem bildschirm an, bietet einen faxdrucker an usw
<taunix> hm, allagut
<Momas> taunix: hab das teil bei ubuntuusers.de gefunden
<ppq> ntr0py: die inhalte, die früher in der xorg.conf standen. aber gestückelt ist es einfacher für die entwickler von bspw. touchpads und grafikkarten, die sich so weniger in die quere kommen
<ntr0py> ppq: ah ok dann ist da die 10-emgd.conf ja richtig...
<ppq> genau
<taunix> Momas, Da steht auch dabei, das es nicht zu den ubuntu-quellen gehört, dein problem wird wohl einer der gründe dafür sein, da gibts n link zu dem stevi, der wird das ding suporten
<Momas> taunix: ok danke...ich schau mal
<Protector1981> sagt mal Leute, wenn ich python in 10.10 von 2.6.6 auf 2.7.1 hebe, is des nich schlimm, oder!? :D
<servan> hi! ich habe mir ein lenovo x220 tablet bestellt. welches ich in ca einer woche bekommen werde. ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit einem tablet und ubuntu hat. sprich ob jemand weiß wie die stift und multitouch unterstützung ist.
<taunix> ,hcl? servan 
<shetlandpony> servan: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<servan> dankeschön
<taunix> hm, scheint noch zu neu für erfahrungsberichte sein
<Moritz25> Hey, ich habe versucht unter 11.04 und Firefox 4.0.1 veetle zu installieren nach dieser anleitung: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-get-veetle-working-on-ubuntu-789251/#post3985856
<shetlandpony> Moritz25's url: http://tinyurl.com/67ussbc |  How to get Veetle working on Ubuntu
<Moritz25> das hat aber ledier nicht funktioniert und ich habe es (dummerweise) nochmal mit sudo versucht
<Moritz25> das hat auch nicht geklappt
<Moritz25> Dann wollte ich es nochmal also normaler User installieren und jetzt kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung ich hätte keine Berechtigung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400187/
<Moritz25> ich nehme mal an ich habe irgendwas mit dem sudo-Befehl "kaputt" gemacht, aber habe leider keinen Plan was genau
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Du hast dir mit dem sudo die Berechtigungen unter .mozilla verbogen
<Protector1981> da die Dateien in deinem Homeverzeichnis liegen, kannst die leicht mittels mc reparieren
<Protector1981> mc muss da aber mit sudo rechten gestartet werden
<Protector1981> denn ich habs grad ausprobiert, wollt eh veetle wieder haben und hat anstandslos installiert
<Moritz25> okay und was mache ich mit mc? habe das zugegebenermaßen noch nie gesehen....
<Protector1981> auf jede einzelene Datei hinscrollen, dann oben mit der Maus wählen: Datei -> chown
<Protector1981> dann deinen benutzernamen und gruppe auswählen
<Protector1981> okay drücken
<Thorsten-Bln> Hallo zusammen
<SheepInPanic> Protector1981: sudo chown -R <deinuser> ~/.mozilla tut es vermutlich auch
<Protector1981> oder aber geht auch schneller: ins Terminal gehen, dann cd .mozilla/plugins
<Protector1981> naja
<Protector1981> eher user:gruppe
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> cool veetle funzt sogar im 6er firefox :D
<Thorsten-Bln> ich hätte ein problemchen mit meinem ubuntu beim hochfahren.. hab heute mainboard gewechselt.. naja und jetzt bleibt er beim hochfahren 2-3 minuten steht und fährt dann hoch
<rumpe1> Thorsten-Bln, logs checken
<Thorsten-Bln> ich hab schon drüber geschaut.. aber ich find nix.. 
<Thorsten-Bln> vor allem auch, welches der vielen logs
<Moritz25> SheepInPanic, mit Deiner Methode ändert sich leider nichts. Will ich veetle wieder als normaler User installieren kommen wieder die Fehlermeldungen
<Protector1981> warum neu installieren
<Protector1981> veetle IST schon installiert
<Protector1981> schau doch im mozilla ordner unter plugins
<Protector1981> da siehste des schon
<Orcor> guten Tag
<Moritz25> ja die dateien waren da. aber es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert. ich kann keinen einzigen veetle-strean anschauen. deswegen hatte ich es ja nochmal mit sudo versucht
<Thorsten-Bln> mmh :-/
<Moritz25> und das ging auch nicht. dann habe ich die dateien die unter sudo installiert wurden gelöscht und wollte es jetzt nochmal als normaler user versuchen
<Protector1981> rüschtüsch, deswegen solltest du oben genannten Befehl ausführen
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> den von SheepInPanic
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Zeige bitte mal die Ausgabe von ls -l ~/.mozilla auf paste.ubuntuusers.de
<Moritz25> hab ich doch, das hat aber nix geändert
<SheepInPanic> Irgendwas ist da noch immer verkehrt, wenn du die gleichen Meldungen erhälst
<Protector1981> allerdings versteh ich grad nicht, wieso die installation als user nicht funktioniert haben soll :o
<Protector1981> <- hats ja grad installiert :D
<Moritz25> Protector1981, klann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber laut google haben das problem mehr leute als ich ;)
<Moritz25> SheepInPanic, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400188/
<Protector1981> sudo chown moritz:moritz -R ~./mozilla
<Protector1981> nun aber
<SheepInPanic> ~/.mozilla
<Protector1981> holla
<Protector1981> sorry :/
<SheepInPanic> Passt scho :)
<SheepInPanic> Mich würde ja interessieren, welche Gruppe bei ihm ID 1016 hat und warum 1016 nicht aufgelöst wird
<Moritz25> Wenn ich Dir irgendwie dabei behilflich sein kann das rauszufinden kann ich das gerne tun^^
<Protector1981> bestimmt manuell angelegte gruppe
<Protector1981> wobei auch die eigentlich einen namen haben müsste
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Diese Gruppe, sofern sie (noch) existiert, sollte mit der ID 1016 in /etc/group auftauchen
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich hilfreich bei der Problemlösung. Muss also nicht sein
<Moritz25> ok :)
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Wie verhält es sich denn nun, nach dem letzten chown?
<Moritz25> ja die dateien die in .mozilla installiert werden gehen ohne probleme, mit dem .veetle_vlc meckert er aber noch. mit dem verzeichnis mache ich jetzt gerade denselben chmod-befehl nochmal
<SheepInPanic> okay
<Protector1981> naja...veetle is extrem asyncron :D
<Protector1981> liegt wohl an der veralteten vlc versioon
<user8i> danke an alle
<Moritz25> ja okay, wieder n Problem: ich hatte das verzeichnis .veetle_vlc mit sudo löschen müssen. jetzt kann ich natürlich auf selbiges verzeichnis kein chmod mehr machen, weil es nicht mehr existiert. Jetzt habe ich es mit sudo mkdir .veetle_vlc iweder erstellt
<Moritz25> und dann darauf den chmod befehl von oben angewandt
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: :D
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Warum hast du es mit sudo mkdir erstellt? mkdir wäre doch ausreichend
<Protector1981> vlc 0.9.17 lol...
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Solange du in deinem Homedir rumturnst, brauchts dazu kein sudo
<Moritz25> SheepInPanic, okay dann war das jetzt ein Bock. Aber wie kriege ich dieses Verzeichnis .veetle_vlc jetzt so gelöscht, dass ich danach veetle nochmal installeiren (zumindest versuchen) kann?
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass wird mit der Installation eh wieder angelegt. Oder spätestens, wenn veetle da config-Dateien reinschreibt
<SheepInPanic> äh das*
<Moritz25> ja, aber das scheint ja gerade nicht zu gehen, schließlich bekomme ich für das verzeichnis .veetle_vlc ja genau die fehlermeldung keine Berechtigung blabla
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: Auch wenn es komplett gelöscht ist?
<Moritz25> das verzeichnis meinst du?
<SheepInPanic> Moritz25: ja
<SheepInPanic> Muss dann weg, Besuch verlangt Aufmerksamkeit :) Wende dich vertrauensvoll an Protector1981 ;)
<Moritz25> hm schade :D
<Protector1981> wieso an mich? :D 
<Protector1981> ich hab selber Probleme lach
<SheepInPanic> Aber ich muss weg und du hast dich schon gekümmert :)
<Moritz25> Naja jedenfalls kann ich in meinem gesamten Home-Verzeichnis gerade keine Dateien mehr "normal" löschen sondern müsste das theoretisch über sudo machen
<SheepInPanic> Bis dann
<Moritz25> ciao
<Protector1981> im gesamten?
<Moritz25> Protector1981, im verzeichnis /home/moritz kann ich nichts löschen. in ebenen darunter geht es wieder
<Moritz25> darunter im sinne von darüber, also /home/moritz/Bilder/ kann ich löschen
<Moritz25> irgendwas ist da halt mit den Berechtigungen total durcheinander geflogen
<Protector1981> man man man
<Protector1981> also sudo chown moritz:moritz /home/moritz
<Protector1981> schau mal, obs dann wieder geht
<Moritz25> mit -R wieder?
<Protector1981> ne, diesmal ohne
<Protector1981> so wird nur dieses eine Verzeichnis "beschrieben"
<Moritz25> ah okay, jetzt weis sich auch wofür an der stelle das -r ist, danke
<Moritz25> mom
<Protector1981> -r is was anderes als -R :D
<Moritz25> war im eifer des gefechts klein geraten ;)
<Protector1981> ja -R steht eben für recursive ;)
<Moritz25> Protector1981, ja also im home-Verzeichnis fliegen paar bilder rum und komischer weise kann ich ein paar davon löschen und ein paar nicht.... ich blick echt nich mehr durch gerade
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> was hast du nur gemacht :D
<Protector1981> is ja echt übel
<Protector1981> da müsstest du jetzt ein komplettes ls -la vom homeverzeichnis anzeigen lassen und des mal pasten
<Protector1981> damit man überhaupt mal schauen kann, was da los is
<Moritz25> Protector1981, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400190/
<Protector1981> .. zeigt auf root?
<Protector1981> interessant
<Protector1981> mach mal ein cd ..
<Protector1981> dann steht im prompt: /home
<Protector1981> und und wennst da ein ls -la machst, steht da bei moritz root root ?
<Protector1981> ach quatsch
<Protector1981> is bei mir auch
<Protector1981> wundert mich, eigentlich stimmt soweit alles
<Moritz25> Protector1981, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400191/
<Protector1981> joar, des passt
<Protector1981> schau mal, so sieht des bei mir aus: http://pastebin.com/RABKdJy5
<Protector1981> eigentlich stimmen die Rechte, daher wunderts mich, wieso du nicht deine eigenen Bilder löschen kannst
<Protector1981> hast du in deinem home-verzeichnis schon immer mit sudo hantiert?
<Moritz25> nein sonst nie
<Moritz25> es gehen alle bis auf 4 stück, keine ahnung, vielleich tspinnt an denen ja sonst irgendwas^^
<Protector1981> welche sind das?
<Protector1981> 14.jpg ?
<Moritz25> jepp
<Moritz25> z.b.
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> die müsstest du EIGENTLICH löschen können
<Protector1981> denn bei einem video von mir, hab ich ja diese rechte:
<Protector1981> -rw-r--r--   1 protector protector 3928102 2011-04-07 16:44 out-1.ogv
<Protector1981> und ich kanns auch löschen :P
<Protector1981> vllt spinnt nautilus bei dir...start den mal neu mit: nautilus -q
<Protector1981> und dann einfach neu öffnen
<Moritz25> Protector1981, unglaublich.... das wars echt
<Protector1981> omg
<Moritz25> Leck die Ziege
<Protector1981> ich geh fest
<Protector1981> so einfach kanns dann doch gehen :) freut mich das es wieder rennt
<Moritz25> ja jetzt muss nur noch veetle iwie klappen...
<Protector1981> installiers einfach drüber :P
<Moritz25> ja ich versuchs jetzt nochmal
<Protector1981> sh veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh 
<Moritz25> jo i know
<Protector1981> hab dem installer nicht mal ausführrechte gegeben :P brauch man ja nich bei sh :D
<Moritz25> Installing to /home/moritz/.mozilla/plugins and /home/moritz/.veetle_vlc
<Moritz25> Press <ENTER> to continue.
<Moritz25> Unpacking decoder
<Moritz25> Decoder unpacked - Using for package extraction
<Moritz25> Veetle Installed Successfully.
<Moritz25> You can now browse our video-web at http://www.veetle.com
<Moritz25> Ahh fuck jetzt war der FF geöffnet...
<Protector1981> is nich schlimm
<Protector1981> einfach ff neustarten ;)
<Moritz25> hab ich
<Moritz25> 1000 Tabs neuladen
<Moritz25> ja aber es kommt wieder die Meldung dass ich den neuesten Veetle bräuchte....
<Protector1981> welche hast du denn?
<Moritz25> und in den Plugins fehlen auch die beiden Veetle-Einträge, die da angeblich nach erfolgreicher Installation erscheinen sollten
<Moritz25> 0.9.17
<PBeck> hi
<Protector1981> krass, der mist läuft bei sogar im firefox 6.0
<Protector1981> und firefox 3.6.18
<Moritz25> 6.0?
<Protector1981> nix für dich :D
<Protector1981> frühe alpha
<Protector1981> sind denn überhaupt im .mozilla/plugins ordner die 3 .so Dateien drin?
<Moritz25> jepp
<Moritz25> ich checks nochmal
<Ubunewb> Hey, weiß jemand wieso die Kopiergeschwindigkeit von einer Sata I Platte zu einer anderen Sata II Festplatte (aber auf einem Sata I mainboard!) unter Windows 50 mb/s beträgt, aber unter Linux nicht über 24 mb/s kommt?
<Moritz25> jepp ist alles drin, die drei libveetle-xxx und in .veetle_vlc is auch aller mögliche kram drin
<Moritz25> muss man vlt. sonst noch irgendwas einstellen in FF?
<Protector1981> nö, eigentlich nich
<Protector1981> nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt ratlos oO
<Moritz25> schade
<Moritz25> also auch unter Einstellungen --> Anwendungen hattest du nichts eingestellt?
<Protector1981> was will ich da einstellen?
<Protector1981> ich habs nur installiert, firefox neugestartet und des rannte los :O
<Moritz25> Scheisse :D
<Moritz25> naja was weiss ich, da kannste ja für alle möglichen datei-endungen die anwendungen einstellen
<Moritz25> hätte ja sein können dass man da für veetle auch was einstellen muss
<Protector1981> da: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-veetle-f7m6.png
<Protector1981> was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde, wäre folgendes
<Protector1981> beende mal deine aktuelle firefox session
<Protector1981> und starte firefox im browser so: firefox (oder firefox-4.0) -P
<Protector1981> leg ein neues Profil an und schau, obs dann geht
<Moritz25> okay warte
<Protector1981> ach HALT man
<Protector1981> du erwähntest firefox 4.0.1
<Protector1981> woher hast du den?
<Moritz25> öhm apt-get upgrade
<Moritz25> ^^
<Protector1981> ach stimmt, du nutzt ja 11.04 :D
<Moritz25> richtig
<Protector1981> ja, dann der Weg über des Profil
<Protector1981> ach, mal so am Rande: du nutzt unter 11.04 garnicht Unity? :D
<Moritz25> doch
<Protector1981> doch? dann wunderts mich, dass nautilus -q funktioniert hat lach
<Moritz25> hat es aber :D
<Moritz25> muss ich jetzt für das profil veetle neu installieren?
<Protector1981> nö
<Protector1981> währe ja schlimm, wenn jedes Profil eigene Plugins hätte ;) da hätte man ja endlos viele Leichen auf dem Rechner
<Protector1981> -h
<Moritz25> Scheisse.... was mir gerade einfällt.... ich hab n Dualboot... und das FF-Profil liegt auf der NTFS-Partition....
<Moritz25> dann liegt wahrscheinlich da das Problem
<Protector1981> omg
<Protector1981> naja, für das Profil kannst du ja den Pfad wählen
<Protector1981> ;)
<Moritz25> für das neue meinste?
<Protector1981> jap
<Moritz25> ja aber ich will ja nich mein altes profil überschreiben
<deem> hat die alternate cd ein programm dabei mit dem es möglich ist ein bootflag auf eine partition zu setzen?
<Protector1981> wenn du ein neues Profil anlegst, überschreibst du ja nicht das alte, sondern legst ein neues an ;)
<rumpe1> deem, würde mich stark wundern, wenn da fdisk nicht dabei wäre
<deem> rumpe1: ist es nicht
<Protector1981> aber cfdisk
<deem> nope
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> womit partitioniert dann ubuntu?
<deem> gute frage. ich bin grade sehr ratlos
<bekks> Protector1981: mit fdisk? :)
<bekks> oder sfdisk, oder cfdisk, oder oder oder :)
<Protector1981> deem meinte aber, des wäre nicht mit dabei
<bekks> Dann meint er was falsches.
<bekks> Zumal man kein bootflag mehr braucht.
<Moritz25> Protector1981, are You fucking kidding me? Mit neuem Profil gehts tatsächlich.....
<deem> wie gut das bekks mich auf ignore hat
<Protector1981> hehe Moritz25
<bekks> Hat er nicht, lieber Deem.
<Moritz25> Protector1981, wie kann das denn sein?!?
<Protector1981> wahrscheinlich schlichte inkompatibilität zwischen ntfs profilen und linux in verbindung mit veetle
<bekks> ntfs profile? WAS soll DAS sein?
<Protector1981> firefoxprofile liegen bei Moritz25 auf einer NTFS partition
<bekks> Aua.
<Protector1981> damit er unter windows und linux die gleichen profile hat
<rumpe1> lol
<Protector1981> denk ich mal, dass das so gewollt war
<rumpe1> wer machtn sowas? :D
<bekks> Schön, dass man sich damit die Rechte zerschiesst.
<Moritz25> ja war so gewollt
<deem> bekks: wenn ich fdisk, cfdisk oder sonstige bekannte konsorten eintippe kommt  /bin/sh: fdisk: notfound
<bekks> deem: Was willst Du denn mit dem Bootflag?
<deem> bekks: der rechner tut nach einem "Update DMI Pool Data" nichts mehr. Ich dachte es liegt wohl an der Bootflag.
<bekks> Das Bootflag ist seit 15 Jahren obsolet bei Linux.
<Protector1981> Moritz25: also funktioniert das so nicht ;) du musst ein seperates Profil unter Linux haben...
<deem> er bootet aber nicht. windows bootet. alternate install auch.
<Protector1981> anders gehts nicht
<bekks> Zumal das "Update DMI Pool Data" keine Partitionsflags ändert.
<deem> ein live system bootet auch
<Moritz25> Protector1981, aber ich habe das neue Profil ja auch wieder auf die NTFS-Platte gepackt....
<deem> bekks: diesen befehl führt das bios vor dem booten aus
<Protector1981> hö?
<bekks> Ich weiß.
<Moritz25> Protector1981, das liegt im selben Verzeichnis wie mein eig. Profil
<bekks> Hat aber deswegen auch nichts mit Bootflags zu tun.
<Protector1981> Moritz25: dann bin ich erst recht sprachlos
<Moritz25> You're welcome^^
<deem> bekks: dann kanst du mir doch bestimmt sagen, warum mein system nicht bootet?
<Protector1981> naja, immerhin gehts jetzt :D
<Protector1981> musst eben 2 Profile nutzen :P
<Protector1981> oder aber irgendein addon blockt
<Protector1981> was nicht erklärt, wieso die plugins nich angezeigt werden
<Moritz25> werden sie aber auch in dem Profil nicht, wo es funzt
<Protector1981> ich denke, des geht jetzt?
<Protector1981> crazy...
<bekks> deem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481864
<Moritz25> Protector1981, ja, es funzt. Aber die Plugins werden trotzdem im Firefox nicht angezeigt
<Moritz25> also unter "Erweiterung"
<Moritz25> Hatte glaube ich iwo gelesen, dass man den Cache löschen sollte, ist das bei Firefox mit dem Ordner "Cache" im Profil-Ordner getan? Oder sopeichert der an mehreren Orten ab?
<Protector1981> kannste auch im firefox
<Protector1981> bearbeiten -> einstellungen
<Protector1981> erweitert
<Protector1981> netzwerk
<Protector1981> dort kannste cache leeren
<Moritz25> okay das is das letzet was ich für heute versuche, danach wird Bier getrunken ^^
<Protector1981> aber ich würde dir echt DRINGEND! empfehlen Firefoxprofile, die du unter Ubuntu nutzt, auch auf einer Linuxpartition zu speichern
<deem> bleibt die frage.w arum funktioniert es unter windows?
<Protector1981> ne, mit nem neuen profil auf der ntfs partition hats funktioniert
<Moritz25> Protector1981, und habe ich dann eine andere Möglichkeit unter Windoof auf selbige zuzugreifen?
<Protector1981> nicht unter Windows
<Protector1981> jap, via online sync
<Moritz25> okay ich werde mir das mal anschaune
<Moritz25> muss jetzt aber leider los. reinhauen und vielen vielen vielen dank für die hilfe! :)
<Protector1981> -.-
<Protector1981> btw bekks wenn das bootflag obsolete ist, wieso hab ich dann eins? oO
<Protector1981> und ich hab eine Maverick single install
<Protector1981> http://pastebin.com/mHkKy05W
<_Webmaster_> Wie stell ich den Login Screen zurück auf GDM? Hab bei der KDE-Install aus Versehn den KDM ausgewählt
<Protector1981> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm müsste des sein
<Protector1981> so bin weg...
<_Webmaster_> thx
<Ubunewb> Hat jemand ne Idee wie man unter ubuntu eine schnellere schreibgeschwindigkeit auf ntfs partitionen hinbekommt?
<MarcusX11__> ext verwenden ;)
<MarcusX11__> wieso? ist die dir zu langsam?
<MarcusX11__> guten abend, kurze frage.. ich will mit meiner homepartition umziehen. laut wiki wäre es gar nicht schlecht, den speicherbedarf mittels du zu berechnen. jetzt kommt da aber 163GB raus, obwohl jetzt meine partition nur 93GB maximal fasst. wie kann das sein?
<Ubunewb> naja mit ext 4 unter ubuntu bzw mit ntfs unter windoof bekomme ich 50mb/s hin, aber mit ntfs unter linux nur die hälfte
<Ubunewb> aber ich brauch auch zugriff auf die platte utner windows, von daher werd ich es wohl auf ntfs belassen müssen
<MarcusX11__> wie schnell ist ext unter windows?
<MarcusX11__> hab gehört da soll es programme mit recht guter performance geben
<Ubunewb> ext unter windows hab ich nicht getestet, aber ich habe gelesen dass es dort probleme geben könnte mit windows und bosd?
<MarcusX11__> wenn du das laufwerk nur lesend benutzt, passiert zumindest dem fs nichts
<MarcusX11__> mir ists jedenfalls jacke wie hose, was windows macht, ntfs3g reicht für mich völlig aus, und so große daten schieb ich meist auch nicht rum, und wenn, dann sind 50mb/s immer noch besser als USB ;)
<MarcusX11__> warum zeigt "du" mehr Speicherverbrauch an, als meine Partition groß ist?
<seven__> MarcusX11__: hast vielleicht ein netzlaufwerk eingehängt ?
<MarcusX11__> gute Idee..
<MarcusX11__> hab netzlaufwerke, aber nicht in /home. habe aber dropbox
<MarcusX11__> in /home
<MarcusX11__> aber dropbox stellt mir nur 2,5GB zur verfügung
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, welcher du-Aufruf genau?
<MarcusX11__> du -sh /home
<rumpe1> probier mal du -shx /home
<rumpe1> welches dateisystem btw.?
<michi_> Hallo! Ich betreibe einen Netzwerkdrucker, Magocolor 4650EN, der Treiber wurde von Konika-Minolta zur Verfügung gestellt und ist eingebunden. Manchmal druckt der Drucker fast sofort - Meistens braucht er aber mehrere Minuten um zu drucken. Hat hier jemand eine idee, woran das liegen könnte???
<PBeck> michi_: unterschiedliche dokumente die unterschiedlich schnell im drucker verarbeitet werden?
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, ext4 is das
<MarcusX11__> ich probiers gleich ml
<PBeck> oder der drucker schaltet sich nach einer gewissen zeit in standby und muss dann erst aufwärmen (laser)
<michi_> nein, selbst eine Testseite, auf der nur Test steht braucht da schon mal bis zu 6 Minuten
<MarcusX11__> PBeck, drucker arbeiten nach einer queue
<MarcusX11__> kommt auf den speicherumfang des druckauftrags an, wenn ich dich recht verstehe
<michi_> ein Techniker von Konika-Minolta sagte mir (Ubuntu wird zwar nicht unterstützt) es könnte am "Spooler" liegen - mehr konnte er aber auch nicht sagen
<PBeck> MarcusX11__: das meinte ich nicht. Ich meine das vielleicht ein aufwendiges dokument erst intern in ps umgesetzt wird - keine ahnung :)
<MarcusX11__> achso :)
<rumpe1> michi_, gleicher effekt in verschiedenen anwendungen?
<michi_> nein, das Problem ist (Drucker ist warm) das er mal (meistens) sehr lange braucht, dann aber auch mal wieder schnell druckt.
<PBeck> michi_: spooler - dann wird die datei erst in den internen speicher geladen und dann verarbeitet und nicht vom computer?
<MarcusX11__> aber man kanns doch testen, indem man ein ps an den drucker direkt schickt?
<michi_> keine Ahnung, was da so vor geht - die Verzögerung kommt in allen Anwendungen zum Tragen
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, jetzt sinds nur noch 27 :)
<MarcusX11__> wie kommt das? kann ich die anderen laufwerke aufstöbern?
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, tjo... dann haste da noch andere dateisysteme eingehängt
<michi_> "indem man ein ps an den drucker direkt schickt" - was meinst du damit?
<MarcusX11__> falls es echt an einer umkonvertierung läge, könntest du die zeit messen, wenn du direkt den drucker mit einem ps fütterst. gibt auch einen konsolenbefehl, der ein ps an den drucker sendet
<PBeck> michi_: ps - postscript - wandle am besten mal ein pdf in ps um
<michi_> ok, nein, es wird nicht an der Umkonvertierung liegen, weil es ja auch bei ganz einfachen Dokumenten schon mal 10-15 Minuten dauert
<PBeck> ps2pdf
<PBeck> pdf2ps meine ich natürlich
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, hast du ne idee, wie ich das netzwerklaufwerk oder den link aufstöbern kann?
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, mit "mount"
<michi_> ok, wenn es jetzt am Umkonvertieren liegt, was könnte man dann machen, um das Gaze zu beschleunigen?
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, ich tippe ja mal auf ~/.gvfs
<michi_> sorry, um das Ganze zu beschleunigen
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, richtig das ist eingehängt :)
<hardcore> kann mir hier vllt. jemand weiter helfen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2861919/
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/marcus/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=marcus)
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, das heißt erstmal nix
<MarcusX11__> aber der ordner ist leer. mh, 
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, gvfs = gnome virtual filesystem ← FUSE (filesystem in userspace)
<MarcusX11__> also eingehängt ist sonst nur noch ecryptfs auf einem /home Ordner
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, da werden normal externe datenträger (vom user) eingehängt
<hardcore> ich kann die scheiß datei ned entpacken im browser :-/
<MarcusX11__> das hab ich mir in der zwischenzeit auch angelesen, aber mhh was will ich mit gvfs?
<michi_> also selbst wenn ich aus Open Office heraus drucke braucht er bei einigen Seiten 5 Sekunden, um zu drucken und bei anderen bis zu 20 Minuten - Allerdings sind das oft Texte, die ich von anderen Menschen geschickt bekommen habe und zwar als Word Dokument :(
<Orcor> mit openoffice kansnt du auch die lesen 
<Orcor> oder jetzt neu Libre ofice
<Orcor> versuchs mal in anderen prog
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, du sagst. externe datenträger? oder virtuelle datenträger? weil der usbstick wird ja auf /media/* gemountet
<michi_> ja, ich kann die ja auch lesen - aber das Drucken dauert halt eine Ewigkeit
<seven__> MarcusX11__: mach mal du -hx /home > dir.txt dann kannst ja suchen :P
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, wenn nichts in der fstab steht, wird .gvfs verwendet *afaik*
<rumpe1> jo, geh doch einfach mal suchen :>
<MarcusX11__> müssten dann dort nicht ordner oder andere einhängeordner vorhanden sein?
<rumpe1> wieso müsste?
<MarcusX11__> naja, wozu brauch ich denn sonst einen leeren ordner ?
<MarcusX11__> mh, also in dem dir-file steht ziemlich viel drin :D
<seven__> hehe
<MarcusX11__> aber eig alles ecryptfs
<seven__> na bitte
<MarcusX11__> naja, aber das darf doch nicht die ursache sein?
<seven__> musste deinem compi sagen ;)
<MarcusX11__> mh..
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, hm... wo ist der crypto-container eigentlich? doch in /home, oder?
<MarcusX11__> ja
<rumpe1> und wenn der dann auf /home/user gemountet wird, wird der eben mitgezählt
<rumpe1> bzw.... bis hin zu doppelt gezählt
<deem> ich hab hier grade ien kleines problem grub im mbr yu installieren. wenn ich es versuche bekomme ich immer diese meldung: http://pastebin.com/sdSmSAhj meine festplatte ist die sda1-3 und so partitioniert http://paste.ubuntu.com/604557/
<MarcusX11__> wenn ich jetzt rsync mache, um mit der home partition umzuziehen, brauch ich dann echt den doppelten speicherplatz`
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, hö? kommt doch darauf an, was du da syncen willst
<MarcusX11__> alles
<MarcusX11__> ich will die komplette /home auf eine andere festplatte packen
<MarcusX11__> und dann davon /home mounten
<MarcusX11__> die neue festplatte ist allerdings eine SSD, und deswegen versuch ich die Partition so klein wie möglich zu machen
<MarcusX11__> wenn mir die verschlüsselung allerdings so viel speicher wegknabbert, dann find ich das ziemlich untauglich
<rumpe1> willst du den container syncen oder die decodierten dateien?
<MarcusX11__> ahhh
<MarcusX11__> stimmt, die sind ja entpackt dann
<MarcusX11__> nein, eigentlich will ich dass der laptop den container wieder selbst entpackt
<MarcusX11__> die entpackten dateien rüberkopieren ist ja sinnfrei vom sicherheitsstandpunkt :P
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, ganz genau
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, muss ich denn dann bloß /home/marcus/.ecyptfs syncen?
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, das dürfte der container sein. Bräuchtest dann vermutlich noch den jeweiligen Schlüssel... hm... 
<MarcusX11__> okay..
<MarcusX11__> rumpe1, was bedeutet bei rsync     --delete                delete extraneous files from destination dirs
<ppq> dateien im zielverzeichnis, die nicht im quellverzeichnis sind, werden damit gelöscht, MarcusX11__
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, naja, daß die Dateien, die auf dem Ziel vorhanden sind, aber nicht in der Quelle, entfernt werden
<rumpe1> MarcusX11__, nehm ich mal an
<MarcusX11__> ahh. also quasi ein differentielles backup?
<rumpe1> ne... das ist was anderes
<MarcusX11__> stimmt, ok, dann ein.. syncen :P
<ppq> wie "rsync" ja auch nahelegt ;P
<MarcusX11__> ;) ja
<MarcusX11__> ok danke rumpe1, dann mach ich mal den nächsten durchlauf
<MarcusX11__> bis .. gleich :D
<MarcusX11__> wenn ihr pech habt :)
<MarcusX11__> schönen samstag abend noch
<schweegi> habe mit dejadup ein datenbackup gemacht mit verschlüsselung. die dateien liegen als GPG-Dateien vor. bei der wiederherstellung fehlen jedoch dutzende dateien und ordner, wie kann ich das ganze wieder rücksichern mit allen daten? es wurden definitiv vorher alle daten auch gesichert. kann man die GPG dateien auch ohne deja dup wiederherstellen / entschlüsseln?
<seven__> alle schaun DSDS :P
<maze-m> Moinsen!
<Cokai> hi
<maze-m> ich hab das problem, dass mein desktop nach nen systemupdate auf von ubuntu 10.04 auf   11.04
<maze-m> ich hab das problem, dass mein desktop nach dem systemupdate auf von ubuntu 10.04 auf 11.04 nicht mehr richtig angezeigt wird. bekomme zwar nen Hintergrundbild aber irgendwie kein menü und nichts auf meinem netbook
<michi_> Hallo! Kann mir hier jemand sagen, warum mein Drucker ein einfaches Dokument aus OpenOffice schnell druckt, hingegen ein Word-Dokument, dass ich mit Open-Office öffne, nach 25 Minuten immer noch nicht gedruckt hat?
<Robert_Zenz> maze-m, vermutlich der bekannte Bug das Unity nicht lädt, am Anmeldeschirm Ubuntu Classic auswählen.
<maze-m> Robert_Zenz
<maze-m> Robert_Zenz: okay, dann versuch ich das mal ;)
<PBeck> michi_: hast das mit dem ps dokument mal getestet?
<michi_> ja, es scheint wirklich daran zu liegen, dass einige Dukomente - insbesondere Word-Dokumente- komplizierter sind
<michi_> gibt es da irgendeine einfache Lösung?
<maze-m> Also irgendwie habe ich das Problem immernoch. wenn ich auf dem desktop die rechte maustaste drücke, bekomm ich auch ein pulldown menü, wo ich "Ordner anlegen", "Starter anlegen...." etc. auswählen kann. Kann es denn sein, dass ich die Auflösung anpassen muss?
<Flash63> michi_ als PDF exportieren und dann drucken
<michi_> ok, das ist nun nicht gerade komfortabel :(
<Flash63> oder als odt speichern und dann drucken. doc ist nun mal ein proprietäres Format und sicherlich nicht 100%ig importierbar.
<michi_> leider tritt das Problem auch beim Drucken einiger Seiten aus FF heraus auf :(
<D_Cent> hi, habe ein notebook mit nvidia optimus - kann ich irgendwie die nvidia-karte aktivieren?
<D_Cent> muss nicht während des laufenden betriebs eines xservers sein - aber ich würde gerne die nvidia-karte anstatt der intel benutzen
<D_Cent> er erkennt sie zwar (mit lspci), ich kann aber die nvidia-karte nicht auswählen
<SheepInPanic> D_Cent: Ich hatte bisher noch keine Hybrid-Kombination in den Fingern. Guck mal hier: http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/05/optimus-on-linux-problem-solved/
<Fuchs> D_Cent: wenn Du im BIOS umstellen kannst: so 
<Fuchs> D_Cent: ansonsten ist es sehr muehsam
<Flash63> michi_ dann müsste man mal genauer überprüfen woran das liegt. Drucker, Treiber, Anschluß, wo/wann genau treten die Probs auf usw. ? Eröffne am besten einen entsprechenden Thread in Forum?
<D_Cent> Fuchs: leider habe ich dort keine Option
<D_Cent> SheepInPanic: Danke für den Link, probiere es mal aus
<Fuchs> D_Cent: das ist dann eher Pech. Siehe Bastelloesung von dem nvnews thread 
<maze-m> hat von euch denn auch einer probleme beim update auf 11.04 gehabt?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<instantInterrupt> Hi!
<instantInterrupt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables "However, performance-wise this may not be the best thing to do since it will cause values to be unnecessarily set many times." was meinen die damit?
<instantInterrupt> Ich habe einen Quad Xeon Board hier, wird das wirklich so viel Zeit kosten?
<Fuchs> es ist halt unnoetig. 
<Fuchs> Viel Zeit ist es nicht, aber Du spuerst es jedes mal, wenn eine shell von irgendwas geoeffnet wird 
<instantInterrupt> Über wie viel Sekunden Start-Wartezeit reden wir hier? 2 - 3?
<instantInterrupt> Da frage ich mich, wie die Ubuntu-Leute das Gnome-Terminal kompiliert haben. Wenn das solche Probleme macht......
<Fuchs> keine Sekunden
<Fuchs> das hat mit dem Kompilieren nichts zu tun 
<instantInterrupt> Was mache ich, wenn ich auf der Maschine keine Adminrechte habe?
<instantInterrupt> Gibt es eine /home/interrupt/environment ?
<Fuchs> fuer Umgebungsvariablen? Um Deine Loginshellrc zu editieren brauchst Du keine. 
<instantInterrupt> Ja aber das ist doch schlecht.
<Fuchs> dann nimm die ~/.profile, wie da steht
<instantInterrupt> Ah!
<instantInterrupt> Aber. Warum dann nicht auch die /etc/profile wenn ich Adminrechte habe?
<Fuchs> weil Du gegebenenfalls nutzerspezifische Variablen setzen willst
<instantInterrupt> Das würde dann doch auch Zeit sparen?
<Fuchs> ja
<instantInterrupt> Ok. Danke. Ich merke mir: .bashrc nicht verwenden, weil das den Rechner langsamer macht. .profile nehmen, weil es schnell ist.
<instantInterrupt> Danke für die Hilfe! 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<fergal32> hallo
<fergal32> weiss jemand wie man die alten scrollbalken wiederbekommt?
<nucu> probier mal Strg + Alt + F11
<nucu> irgendwie so ging das
<fergal32> ach habs schon
<fergal32> echo "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<nucu> ach ja genau so war das.... ;-) dann war das was anderes
<fergal32> macht nix
<fergal32> unity ist ganz nett aber man arbeitet doch schneller mit der classic oberfläche finde ich. ;-)
<hiroko> ist ubuntu multi-skalierend oder lohnt sich 64bit nicht?
<ppq> multiskalierend? oO
<instantInterrupt> Ich glaube mit 64 bit bist du schneller weil du die doppelte Datenbreite verarbeiten kannst. Das skaliert also schon.
<ppq> noggo: hast du deune verbindung jetzt im griff?
<Fuchs> 64 ist bei ein paar wenigen Programmen sinnvoll, oder bei > 4 GB RAM 
<Fuchs> sonst ist es egal 
<ppq> instantInterrupt: nur, wenn das programm dafür optimiert ist, was in der regel nicht der fall ist
<instantInterrupt> ppq: ja aber man kann ja die optimierten Dateien runterladen.
<instantInterrupt> Und bei Bildbearbeitung ist das sinnvoll!
<hiroko> instantInterrupt: auch bei video?
<instantInterrupt> Das weiß ich nicht.
<Fuchs> bei Video ist mehr als 4GB RAM vernuenftig 
<instantInterrupt> Ich würde also immer 64 bit nehmen.
<Fuchs> und von daher ergibt sich auch das 64 Bit
<ppq> instantInterrupt: falls du die amd64 builds der programme meinst: die sind nur in einer 64bittigen umgebung gebaut, aber deshalb noch lange nicht drauf optimiert
<Fuchs> aber an sich spielt es in den meisten Faellen fuer Normalanwender keine Rolle. 
<instantInterrupt> Fuchs: ja aber das ist doch im Idealfall doppelt so schnell!
<Fuchs> nein
<instantInterrupt> :[
<instantInterrupt> Also soll ich gar kein 64 bit nehmen?
<Fuchs> Es spricht auf der anderen Seite auch wenig dagegen, 
<Fuchs> aber im Grossen und Ganzen waere es wohl eher etwas fuer den Offtopickanal 
<instantInterrupt> Ach ok. Da komme ich gerne später noch einmal drauf zurück. Vielen dank!
<nucu> hat 64bit auch was mit der multicore-prozessorverwaltung zu tun?? gibts da vorteile??
<ppq> nein
<ppq> aber wie der pelzige schon sagte, ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic damit :)
<Protector1981> so, ich frag jetzt nochmal: wenn ich python in 10.10 von 2.6.6 auf 2.7.1 hebe, is des nich schlimm, oder!?
<maze-m> also hab jetzt schon compiz und den compiz-settings-manager neuinstalliert, aber irgendwie hat das auch nichts gebracht :/....
<Fuchs> Protector1981: woher installierst Du es? 
<Protector1981> aus ppa kompiliert eigentlich für natty
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mir das sehr gut ueberlegen
<Protector1981> weil?
<Fuchs> weil ziemlich viele Programme eine Abhaengigkeit zu Python haben
<Protector1981> schon klar, aber die depends stimmen
<Protector1981> zumindest von den versionen her
<Fuchs> Weil Fremdquellen halt immer auf eigene Gefahr geschehen, insbesondere, wenn fuer andere Versionen
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? Protector1981 
<shetlandpony> Protector1981, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> im duemmsten Fall geht halt ziemlich viel zu Bruch 
<Protector1981> hmm, dann muss ich versuchen apt-clone so zu kompilieren, dass es mit python 2.6.6 läuft :D
<Protector1981> nur darum gehts mir im prinzip
<jokrebel> gn8
<Protector1981> lol wie lame is das denn Fuchs im sourcecode ist eine funktionierende binary...
<Protector1981> naja, so brauch ichs wenigstens nich installieren und rennt auch mit python 2.6.6...danke dennoch :D
<ghostcube> fremdquellen nerven von 10.10 auf 11.04 extrem
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-08
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> hab gemerkt das alle was ichhatte nun weg sind bei 11.04 sind zu wenige da bei mir
<fooby> abend
<tiger223> Der Audiostream-Download bei grooveshark.com funktioniert nicht. Habe FlashGot als Firefox-Addon installiert und als Downloadmanager gwget. Bei youtube und last-fm geht es ohne Probleme. Bei grooveshark.com kann der Downloadmanager keine Verbindung zum Stream herstellen, als Antwort kommt: Error 400, Bad Request. Was kann ich machen damit es funktioniert
<tiger223> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<bekks> Die Entwickler von Grooveshark dafür bezahlen, das möglich zu machen - die wissen schon, warum sie Dir einen HTTP 400 senden ;)
<tiger223> mein freund benutzt orbitdownloader unter windows. da läuft es ohne Probleme (er bezahlt nichts an grooveshark)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> einen schönen guten morgen da drinnen
<stretchmark> wie bekomme ich mein wetter icon bei unity in den sytem tray ?
<rieslingranger> moin moin, ich habe hier einen 10.10 Rechner auf dem xbmc im Autostart liegt. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem dass Gnome startet, xbmc aber nicht. Schwarzer Screen - fertig. Dann habe ich versucht mit jobs die laufenden Prozesse anzeigen zu lassen. Ergebnis: Keine Prozesse. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich a) mir sämtliche im Hintergrund laufenden Prozesse anzeigen und b) sie dann entsprechend killen kann?
<tiger223> Möchte Audiostreams von grooveshark.com runterladen. Welchen Download-Manager muß ich nehmen? Wie muß ich ihn einstellen?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> tiger223: wenn du die musik kaufst, gibt es dann keine option zum runerladen?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> rieslingranger: konsole öffnen und "top" eingeben
<tiger223> Fuss-im-Ohr: doch sicher. ich würde gerne aber den legalen Weg nutzen kostenlos Musik runterzuladen. Das ist bei audiostreams ja der Fall. 
<tiger223> Fuss-im-Ohr: zahlst du etwa freiwillig geld, wenn du etwas völlig legal gratis bekommen kannst?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hier gehts nicht um mich ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ich hab auf der seite auch noch nicht gelesen das es was umsonst gibt?
<rieslingranger> ich bin schon einen schritt weiter. das problem war wohl ubuntu one. ich habe auf einem anderen rechner auf dem nur 10 mp3s waren "mit Ubuntu One synchronisieren" angehakt mit dem Ergebnis dass der eben beschriebene Rechner auf dem 1000e MP3s liegen ebenfalls mit Ubuntu One gesynct hat und was ewig gedauert hat. Jetzt überlege ich, wie ich Ubuntu-One beibringe, NICHT zu syncen. Reicht da ein normales uninstall von Ubuntu-One?
<Fussel> rieslingranger, ich würd da das syncen abschalten
<Fussel> deinstalieren find ich n bissl overkill
<angelo> hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<Wedelwolf> wie krieg ich LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in einen Starter verpackt, ohne dass ich immer n leeres terminal parallel zu skype laufen hab?
<dreamon_> Kennt sich jemand mit C aus, ich hätte eine einfache Frage -> Im Query vielleicht?
<fornext> Der S/W-Druck (Laser) funktioniert gut, aber der Farbdruck ist eine Katastrophe. Wenn ich mir das Ergebnis betrachte, scheint es zu dunkel zu sein. Kontrast fehlt. Hellbhraun wird Dunkelbraun, Das Gelb leuchtet nicht so stark wie auf dem Screen. Im Druckertreiber finde ich nur ein ICM-Farbprofil, sonst kann man nicht einstellen. Was wäre eine Möglichkeit, ich will nicht anfangen hunderte Testseiten zu drucken.
<fornext> Schwarze Schrift hat ausgefranzte Ränder mit farbigen Punkten. Ich dachte auch im Colormode wird schwarzer Toner für Schwarze Schrift benutzt, oder nicht?
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: vielleicht als Script? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verknuepfung-erstellen-fuer-ld-preload-usr-li/#post-2352901
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/66mfmxj |        Verknüpfung erstellen für &#34;LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype&#34; › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<fornext> Ein Ausdruck mit Windows ist so wie er sein soll, hmm. Liegt also nicht am Drucker.
<Wedelwolf> jokrebel jetzt bin ich aber genausoweit...
<Wedelwolf> schwarzes terminal + skype
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: Kann ma da nicht irgendwo auswählen: "Terminal schließen nach Ausführen" oder so ähnlich. Meine sowas schon mal gelesen zu haben.
<Wedelwolf> haha... das problem, so simpel...
<Wedelwolf> eigenschaften vom anwendungsstarter einfach "anwendung" statt "anwendung im terminal" auswaehlen
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Jungs, ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 10.10 und wenn ich das runterfahren will wird der rechner nicht abgeschaltet. Wenn ich allerdings im Bios war beim Boot geht der Rechner später auch aus. Kann mir jemand sagen was da schief läuft, bzw. wo ich drehen kann, dass die Kiste immer automatisch abgeschaltet wird?
<mgolisch> bios kaputt?
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> evtl ist das ein bekanntes problem? mal gegoogelt oder in launchpad geschaut?
<mgolisch> vermutlich irgendein acpi problem
<fr00d> Naja, aber wenn ich nach den Punkte google, dann finde ich alles. Ich hatte gehofft ihr könnt mir die ein oder andere Stelle nennen wo ich nachschauen kann, um das Problem weiter einzugrenzen.
<apollo13> Hi, wenn der gdm ab "AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch" hängt was könnte da sein? (die AIGLX clients werden nie mehr resumed)
<Wedelwolf> kann man eigentlich bei 2 bildschirmen 2 verschiedene Hintergruende nutzen?
<jokrebel> fr00d: Wie sieht es denn nach Boot (ohne BIOS-Aufruf) über Live-CD aus? Ist das ein älterer Rechner?
<fr00d> Joa kann man schon sagen, dass der etwas älter ist. Es ist ein Athlon X2 3800+ drin.
<fr00d> Wobei das ja immer relativ ist.
<fr00d> Das mit der LiveCD ist eine gute Idee, das muss ich mal probieren.
<bullgard4> fr00d: Bitte nachgucken in /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1 und /var/log/pm-suspend.log.1 .
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmmm. Mit 10.10 hatte ich noch überall Ton, 11.04 war da ein ganz schöner Rückschritt. Mein Notebook stürzt beim Audio-Abspielen ab und der Desktop zickt. Doof das.
<[4-tea-2]> Und diesmal ist es wohl nicht mit apt-get remove pulseaudio getan.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: pulseaudio entfernen war noch nie so richtig ideal
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: funktioniert es denn auf ner live cd?
<[4-tea-2]> TheInfinity: pulseaudio entfernen und alsa-Mixing einrichten, war seit 9.04 oder so die Abhilfe meiner Wahl für Audioprobleme mit nicht-Ubuntu-Software.
<[4-tea-2]> Inzwischen sprechen alle meine Anwendungen pulse, dafür geht jetzt wohl gerade was anderes kaputt.
<[4-tea-2]> Live-CD nicht probiert, prinzipiell geht's ja auch, Systemsounds werden abgespielt.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: ich würds trotzdem mal mit ner live cd probieren, dann weisst du, wer dran schuld ist - treiber oder config
<[4-tea-2]> Jo, mach ich dann vielleicht mit'm Notebook, bevor ich dann 10.10 nochmal installiere.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: insbesondere wenn du keine neuinstallation gemacht hast und du früher alles über alsa hast laufen lassen und dadurch da rumkonfiguriert hast könnte es gut sein dass exakt diese modiikationen dir grade die probleme machen
<[4-tea-2]> Jo, war auch am Anfang so, kein Audio in Flash.
<[4-tea-2]> "rm .asoundrc" hat das gelöst, weitere Konfigurationsüberreste gibt's m.E. nicht.
<[4-tea-2]> Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn das Notebook nach einigen Minuten Audio abstürzt, ist das schwerlich durch Konfigurationsprobleme zu erklären.
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: hattest du 11.04 neu installiert? oder geupgraded?
<[4-tea-2]> Für mich sieht das eher nach einer heftigen Regression bei den Audiotreibern aus, einen ähnlichen Bug hatten wir nämlich vor Jahren schon mal.
<[4-tea-2]> Update
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: wie gesagt. teste erstmal live / neuinstallation. das behebt manchmal auf wunderliche weise fehler wegen alten config files. leider ist ubuntu bei dist-upgrades nicht immer so ganz sicher im umgang mit alten configs.
<[4-tea-2]> Vielleicht nächsten Monat. Jetzt muss erst mal wieder ein 10.10 drauf, weil ich das Notebook tatsächlich benutzen möchte.
<[4-tea-2]> ...und jedes Mal denk ich mir "warum bin ich so doof, kurz nach dem Release zu updaten, ich weiß doch, wie's bei Ubuntu läuft..."
<TheInfinity> [4-tea-2]: hrhr. jetzt weisst du warum ich nur LTS produktiv einsetze
<[4-tea-2]> Dieses verkackte Xine will seit dem letzten Paketupdate mit einem jackd reden, EGAL welchen Audiotreiber man xine vorgibt.
<[4-tea-2]> Verblüffenderweise ging das 'ne Woche lang.
<bullgard4> [4-tea-2]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<[4-tea-2]> Das hab ich getan.
<[4-tea-2]> Du würdest staunen, wie die Formulierung vorher lautete.
<[4-tea-2]> Mal mit dem Pulseaudio von vor einer Woche rebooten. Drückt mir die Daumen.
<ubuntu4ever> Ich habe nach dem Upgrade auf 11.04 kein WLAN mehr. Siehe meinen Post. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-nach-upgrade-auf-11--5/#post-2864226 Kann jem
<ubuntu4ever> and  helfen?
<bullgard4> ubuntu4ever: Warum hast Du in /etc/hosts in der Zeile "127.0.0.1" nicht "tf-laptop" eingetragen?
<ubuntu4ever> bullgard4, ich habe dort nichts geänderrt
<ubuntu4ever> Auf 10.10 lief alles.
<ubuntu4ever> Erst nach dem Upgrade geht das WLAN nicht mehr.
<bullgard4> ubuntu4ever: Ich kann keine aktive WLAN-Schnittstelle bei Dir entdecken.
<ubuntu4ever> bullgard4, OK. Was heißt das und was sollte ich tun?
<bullgard4> <ubottu>	ubuntu4ever: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu4ever> Bin wieder da. Wurde kurz rausgekickt. Habe ich eine Antwort verpasst?
<jamalaka> nope
<Minipluto> ubuntu4ever: evtl. das letzte von bullgard4 mit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu4ever> thx
<Haasee> Über welche Einstellungen wird bei xfce der Lüfter Gesteuert? Nachdem er anfänglich lief, habe ich beim Einrichten der Oberfläche vermutlich etwas verstellt, so dass er nun gar nicht mehr läuft
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> ubuntu4ever: aber Du koenntest uns mal die Ausgaben von   iwconfig   und  iwlist scan   und  lsmod   und   lspci  in einen pastebin Dienst geben
<Fuchs> oh, sind im Post
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs, siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-nach-upgrade-auf-11--5/#post-2864282
<ubuntu4ever> Das ist mein Post mit allen Ausgaben.
<Fuchs> Was meint die Treiberverwaltung zu vorhandenen und moeglichen Treibern? 
<SheepInPanic> Die Tage war jemand hier, der hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Nach dem Blacklisten von acer_wmi war es dann angeblich behoben
<SheepInPanic> vielleicht hilft das bei der Problemeingrenzung
<SheepInPanic> Ach Schmarrn. Ich nehme alles zurück. Da ging es nur um die WLAN-Funktionstaste
<Fuchs> ich sehe halt, dass der wl Treiber genutzt wird 
<Fuchs> Und ich wuerde da ggf. den b43 nehmen wollen, deswegen die Frage nach der Treiberverwaltung
<ubuntu4ever> SheepInPanic: , wie komme ich in die Treiberverwaltung? Ich finde im neuen Ubuntu garnix mehr.
<Haasee> hat keiner eine Idee? Der Laptob wird immer wärmer.. :-(
<Fuchs> Was das blacklisten des acer_wmi Moduls ggf. machen wuerde ist, dass man rfkill nicht immer manuell ankicken muesste um den soft killswitch zu entfernen 
<SheepInPanic> ubuntu4ever: Alt + F2 - jockey-gtk
<SheepInPanic> ich denke das war gemeint
<[4-tea-2]> Haasee: ich bin da vielleicht auf dünnem Eis, aber die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters ist m.E. keine Angelegenheit des Windowmanagers, nicht mal des Betriebssystems. Vielleicht isser einfach zufällig gerade kaputt gegangen?
<ubuntu4ever> SheepInPanic: Dort wird nur der STA Broadcom Treiber angezeigt und gesagt, dass er aktiv und in Verwendung ist.
<Haasee> [4-tea-2]:  Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Der Lüfter läudt bis das BS gestartet wird. Hardware-mäßig scheint er in Ordnung zu sein. Das gleiche Problem Hatte ich unter Gnome auch und was froh, das es unter Xfce endlich behoben schien
<Fuchs> ubuntu4ever: keine weiteren Treiber, die angeboten werden? 
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs: nein
<Haasee> Ich frage später noch mal nach. Mir wird die Kiste hier zu heiß.
<SheepInPanic> ubuntu4ever: Keine Ahnung wie man das nun weiter eingrenzen kann. Du könntest den Treiber deaktivieren und gucken ob dann auf den OpenSource-Treiber gewechselt wird. Ich muss nur sagen, dass ich bei mir ganz bewusst den wl-Treiber gewählt habe, weil der OpenSource-Treiber nicht anständig funktioniert hat
<Fuchs> ubuntu4ever: gut. Wenn Du das rfkill Kommando (sudo rfkill unblock all) mal ausgefuehrt hast, zeigt dann iwconfig immer noch keine Schnittstelle an? 
<Fuchs> (ohne Reboot vorher, der Reboot setzt den killswitch naemlich wieder) 
<SheepInPanic> Ich ziehe mich mal zurück. Ich muss kochen :(
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs: Nach "sudo rfkill unblock all" ohne Reboot ändert sich nichts.
<Fuchs> sudo modprobe -r wl; sudo modprobe wl; dmesg 
<Fuchs> das in einen pastebin, bitte
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmmm. Die File-Lense in Unity weiß genau, welche Pornovideos ich mir im Februar angeguckt hab, aber nicht, welche PDFs ich mir angeguckt hab, welche Dateien ich editiert hab, welche Bilder ich in Gimp bearbeitet hab.
<[4-tea-2]> Müssen Anwendungen irgendwas besonders unterstützen, damit ihre Dateien in der Lens-Ansicht landen?
<Funfood> nacktes fleisch anscheinend
<[4-tea-2]> Es ist ja eine altbekannte Tatsache, dass die Porno-Industrie ein Treiber moderner Technologie ist.
<Funfood> eben
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<[4-tea-2]> Ohne Pornovideosites hätten wir niemals die fette Bandbreite, die wir jetzt haben. :)
<Fuchs> [4-tea-2]: schieb das nach drueben bitte. 
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ca/2055255
<[4-tea-2]> Meine Frage war dennoch ernst gemeint.
<Fuchs> ubuntu4ever: eth%d: 5.100.82.38 driver failed with code 21  << das sieht nicht gut aus
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs: Aha
<ubuntu4ever> Fuchs: Und nun?
<Fuchs> ubuntu4ever: das scheint der Fehler zu sein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-mehr-mit-natty-11-04-broadcom-karte/
<Fuchs> auf der zweiten Seite unten ist ein Loesungsansatz, der bei der Person geholfen hat 
<Fuchs> scheint ein Problem mit einer falschen / fehlenden Firmware zu sein 
<[4-tea-2]> Weiß jemand, von welchem Dienst die File-Lense bestückt wird, damit ich 'nen Ansatz hab, wo ich nach dem Problem suchen muss? Ist das, was Zeitgeist macht?
<SheepInPanic> [4-tea-2]: Ja, das macht Zeitgeist
<C_A_M> mahlzeit
<C_A_M> ich habe ein problem mit meiner virtualbox wozu ich keine lösung im netz/wiki finden kann. die vb hängt sich ständig für einige sec. auf. installiert habe ich in ihr xp und ram hab ich ihr 520 mb zugewiesen.
<C_A_M> installiert ist die aktuelle version der herstellerseite
<Fuchs> C_A_M: auf dem Hostsystem mit iotop und htop schauen, ob da ein Flaschenhals liegt,  auf dem Gastsystem in den Eventlogs und mit dem Taskmanager schauen, ob da ein Flaschenhals liegt 
<C_A_M> Danke Fuchs. das ist mir grad ein wenig zu hoch, ich verstehe da grad nur bahnhof :)
<Fuchs> C_A_M: also: Du laesst auf dem Hostsystem, auf dem Virtualbox laeuft, in zwei Konsolen die Programme htop und iotop laufen
<Fuchs> ersters zeigt Dir die Auslastung von RAM und CPU, zweiteres I/O, also Daten umherschieben (Festplatte) 
<Fuchs> und guckst halt, ob da was auffaelliges ist, wenn das passiert. 
<Fuchs> Im Windowssystem oeffnest Du den Taskmanager (CTRL+ALT+DEL, Taskmanager) und guckst da, 
<[4-tea-2]> SheepInPanic: müssen Anwendungen Zeitgeist explizit unterstützen? Oder sollte das automatisch (für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anwendungen? GTK?) funktionieren?
<Fuchs> resp. noch im Eventlog, wobei ich gerade nicht weiss, wo das unter XP als Shortcut versteckt ist. Du kannst aber eine mmc oeffnen und es als Snap-in hinzufuegen
<C_A_M> aha. Danke, das mache ich
<[4-tea-2]> s/GTK/Anwendungen mit Support für den Gnome+KDE-übergreifenden Desktopstandardkram/
<shetlandpony> [4-tea-2] meant: SheepInPanic: müssen Anwendungen Zeitgeist explizit unterstützen? Oder sollte das automatisch (für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anwendungen? Anwendungen mit Support für den GnomeKDE-übergreifenden Desktopstandardkram?) funktionieren?
<[4-tea-2]> Huch. Was das Pony alles kann.
<Fuchs> Zeitgeist muss explizit von den Anwendungen unterstuetzt werden, ja. 
<[4-tea-2]> Okay, dann hab ich wohl einfach keine Anwendungen mit entsprechendem Support, außer dem Videoplayer, mit dem ich im Februar mal Pr0n geguckt hab.
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: danke
<C_A_M> htop musste ich grad installieren
<Fuchs> C_A_M: Du kannst auch top nehmen, htop ist einfach bequemer 
<C_A_M> zu spät, hab nun beides installiert
<Fuchs> das schadet nicht
<[4-tea-2]> top frisst ja kein Brot.
<C_A_M> hmm, mit unity lässt sich das terminal nicht mehr doppelt öffnen
<[4-tea-2]> C_A_M: da gibt's nen Trick, iirc.
<Fuchs> doch, man kann
<Fuchs> mittlere Maustaste 
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, genau. :D
<C_A_M> ahh super Danke
<[4-tea-2]> Minimieren aussem Launcher ist das, was nicht mehr geht.
<[4-tea-2]> Aber minimieren is eh doof.
<C_A_M> xp verbraucht in etwa 400 mb ram und cpu 30-30%. cpu dualcore nutzt etwas über 30% und ram hab ich noch knapp 400mb frei im swap werden 24 mb genutzt
<C_A_M> up 20-30%
<C_A_M> Fuch: was bräuchtest du an genauen infos um mir eventuell weiter behilflich sein zu können ?
<[4-tea-2]> C_A_M: du willst gucken, ob sich genau in dem Moment, wo das Problem in der virtualbox auftritt, irgendwas in den Anzeigen von htop/whatever dramatisch verändert.
<C_A_M> ok. Danke, das mach ich
<thebastl> helleoi
<thebastl> ich wollte grade virtual box installieren
<thebastl> und bekomme dabei dir meldung dass das paket von schlechter qualität ist
<thebastl> ist das in natty jetzt einfach so wenn man von extern installiert
<thebastl> oder mache ich mir wirklich was kaputt wenn ich virtual box installiere
<C_A_M> das einzige was mir auf dem ersten blick auffällt ist das einer der beiden cpus 2.2ghz sofort auf 100% hochjagt
<NFischer> Hallo zusammen.. emin Neuer Monitor schaltet sich nach 10min idle-time ab.. im Power management habe ich allerdings definiert dass er nie ausgehen soll.. kennt das Problem jemand? wie kann ich verhindern, dass er sich ausschält?
<Ariane> hi
<Ariane> ich muss meinen laptop zurückschicken und will meine komplette festplatte löschen
<Ariane> wie kann ich das am besten und schnellsten machen?
<m3t4lukas> GParted
<apollo13> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda aus nem livesystem heraus
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4096
<[4-tea-2]> apollo13: das läuft auch aus einem laufenden System, solange man es danach nicht mehr anfasst. ;)
<m3t4lukas> oder so :P
<Ariane> und wie lang dauert das dann ca. bei einer 320 GB platte
<apollo13> [4-tea-2]: kA, wenn der kernel vorher abbraucht denk ich mir nicht, dass es danach weiterlöscht
<apollo13> 320 minuten +-
<[4-tea-2]> apollo13: ja, du hast Recht, swap könnte z.B. ein Problem sein.
<apollo13> hängt von der platte ab ;)
<m3t4lukas> ich denke er lädt dann alles was läuft in den Arbeitsspeicher...
<apollo13> m3t4lukas: hu?
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: hör auf apollo13, mach's von einer Live-CD aus.
<m3t4lukas> na, das is doch eh im Arbeitsspeicher drinne
<Ariane> ja ich boot eine live cd
<Ariane> soll ich dann erste mit parted alle partitionen löschen?
<apollo13> m3t4lukas: lösch mal alles aus tmp und plötzlich ist dein gdm weg
<apollo13> Ariane: nicht nötig
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: kannste dir sparen
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, führst du den Befehl mehrfach aus.
<apollo13> m3t4lukas: lösch mal sockets und schau ob die programme dann noch gehen :þ
<apollo13> [4-tea-2]: das soll was bringen?
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: bei nur einem Durchlauf können Forensiker durchaus noch was restaurieren.
<apollo13> wers glaubt wird seelig
<Ariane> naja so sicher muss es nicht sein
<[4-tea-2]> apollo13: da es Firmen gibt, die damit ihr Geld verdienen, gehe ich davon aus.
<Fuchs> das ist erstens Quatsch, 
<apollo13> [4-tea-2]: lol
<Fuchs> und zweitens gehoert es nicht in den Supportkanal 
<ppq> bei heutigen hdds reicht einmal nullen *völlig* aus
<Ariane> sind keine privaten daten drauf, nur ein frisches windows 7
<ppq> und zum tipp mit dd: den wert für bs= ermittelt man am besten selbst, das variiert stark von rechner zu rechner, was da am schnellsten ist. bei mir ists bs=10M
<Ariane> ok
<Ariane> und wie mach ich das?
<ppq> einfach starten und nach ner minute abbrechen mit strg+c, dann siehst du den groben durchsatz
<apollo13> ppq: ssd?
<ppq> apollo13: ne, sata2 hdd
<Ariane> ist keine ssd, ne normale hdd
<Fuchs> spielt keine Rolle, ist abhaengig vom Festplattencache
<apollo13> gut zu wissen
<[4-tea-2]> Tja, wieder ein Irrtum von mir, ich hab mich an der üblichen Blockgröße orientiert.
<apollo13> 4096 != üblich
 * [4-tea-2] hat 'ne Serie! \o/
<Ariane> ohje wo is denn in dem nuene ubuntu die konsole
<Ariane> neuen
<Fuchs> Alt+F2  gnome-terminal 
<Fuchs> oder gleich in diesen lustigen Suchdialog schreiben, wenn Du unity meinst mit dem neuen Ubuntu 
<Ariane> ok
<apollo13> wie kann man da eigentlich eine applikation mehr als einmal aufmachen?
<Fuchs> Mittlere Maustaste
<apollo13> ohne maus
<Fuchs> Tastenkuerzel 
<Ariane> hm ok also soll ich jetzt ganz viele verschiedene werte für bs ausprobieren oder wie soll ich das machen?
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: starte es einfach ohne bs= und geh ein bisschen an die frische Luft. ;)
<Ariane> erm ok
<ppq> das ist zeitverschwendung
<ppq> das kann um den faktor 10 langsamer sein
<ppq> oder mehr noch
<Ariane> was?
<Ariane> ohne den richtigen wert?
<ppq> ja. probier doch einfach ein paar aus, dauert ja nicht lang.
<Ariane> also das dd in die suchleiste da eingeben mit alt+f2 war komisch, das hat sich sofort geschlossen danach
<ppq> jo klar, dd ist ein CLI programm
<apollo13> sollst ja auch in nem terminal machen
<ppq> das hat keine grafische oberfläche
<Ariane> ok
<Ariane> bin ich noch da?
<Fuchs> ja
<Ariane>  ah :-)
<Ariane> also mit 4096 hatte er 76 MB /s durchsatz und mit 10000 30 MB
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: ppq schlug bs=10M vor, das ist nochmal Faktor 1000 ;)
<Ariane> stimmt
<[4-tea-2]> (dd versteht das "M")
<Ariane> ich teste
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: ich kann das Argument mit dem Plattencache (und command queueing oder so) auch gut nachvollziehen.
<Ariane> mit 10 M wars genauso wie mit 4096
<[4-tea-2]> oO
<Ariane> 76 MB is aber schnell oder?
<ppq> ja
<[4-tea-2]> ca. 1h, wenn ich richtig gerechnet hab.
<Ariane> ok dann lass ich es mal so laufen, wird ja bissl dauern jetzt
<Ariane> jo
<Ariane> danke für eure hilfe
<ppq> so kriegst du übrigens ne schöne fortschrittsleiste, vorher das paket pv installieren: dd if=/dev/zero bs=10M | pv -s 320G | dd of=/dev/sda bs=10M
<ppq> quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<frankensteen> hi
<[4-tea-2]> ppq: usr1 ftw
<Ariane> ah cool, danke für den tipp
<apollo13> ppq: SIGUSR schicken tuts doch auch
<[4-tea-2]> "killall -USR1 dd"
<apollo13> und muss die nullen nicht umleiten^^
<ppq> jeder wie er mag
<ppq> hi frankensteen
<frankensteen> ich habe ein Problem mit der Audio-Einstellung an Meinen Lappi und zwar hab ich 2 Ausgabe Möglichkeiten Analog und HDMI leider wird das auf viele Profiele aufgeteilt und so kann ich die Anwendungen nicht auf die andere Karte verschieben
<frankensteen> http://bilder-upload.dokommander.eu/bild.php?image=1304858535_bildschirmfoto-audio-einstellungen.png
<shetlandpony> frankensteen's url: http://tinyurl.com/6f28y3n
<frankensteen> und das Duplex und HDMI hätte ich gern als eins
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: ich frag mich, ob man das wohl mit ALSA-Magie (also einem geigneten .asoundrc) "unterhalb" von Pulseaudio regeln könnte.
<frankensteen> könntest du mir das erklären
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: mit Details kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber vielleicht willste ja mal in der Richtung googeln, wenn sonst keiner helfen kann.
<frankensteen> oki
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: PulseAudio ist der Audio-Manager/Daemon, den du da mit der UI steuerst.
<[4-tea-2]> Der spricht aber nicht direkt mit der Hardware, sondern mit den Treibern der Soundkarte (meist ALSA?).
<[4-tea-2]> ...und bei ALSA kann man im Prinzip recht genau konfigurieren, was die darüberliegende Ebene zu sehen kriegt, würde mich wundern, wenn man damit nicht auch zwei "Geräte" zu einem zusammenfassen könnte.
<frankensteen> ich empfinde es als törend habe aber noch nicht die erfahrung
<[4-tea-2]> Eine Mausschubslösung fällt mir dafür nicht ein. :)
<frankensteen> naja terminal kann ich zur not auch aber mir fehlt halt ne kleine Anleitung dazu da ich es erst bei meinen Neuen Lappi brauche beim alten war das so von Haus aus wie ich es will
<monkeyD> ich habe hier auf meinem ubuntu desktop eine pdf aber wenn ich sie drucken will dann geht es nicht, in libre kann ich alles problemlos drucken
<ppq> monkeyD: steht irgendwas auf dem blatt wenn du pdf zu drucken verasuchst?
<monkeyD> es wird nichts gedruckt
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc - da findest du keine fertige Anleitung, aber reichlich Beispiele für .asoundrc-Dateien, vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei.
<ppq> [4-tea-2]: .asoundrc ist nichts, was man heutzutage noch empfiehlt, schon gar nicht für eher unerfahrene nutzer
<[4-tea-2]> Na dann.
<monkeyD> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<ppq> das beißt sich mit pulse
<[4-tea-2]> Dann wird's ja sicher auch eine Pulse-freundliche Lösung geben, die kenn ich aber nicht.
<frankensteen> ich hab das gefunden aber recht verstehen tuhe ich es gerade nicht http://alsa.opensrc.org/TwoCardsAsOne
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: hör auf ppq
<frankensteen> das es sich mit pulse haut steht da auch aber ich hätte es halt schon gerne 
<monkeyD> muss ich einen pdf drucker einrichten um pdfs in ubuntu zu drucken ?
<ppq> frankensteen: vielleicht hilft dir dies: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/sounds-mit-pulseaudio-umleiten/
<ppq> frankensteen: damit kannst du die ausgabe einzelner programme auf verschiedenen soudnkarten ausgeben bspw.
<[4-tea-2]> monkeyD: ein "PDF-Drucker" ist tendenziell eher ein Programm, das aus der Druckausgabe eines anderen Programms eine PDF-Datei erstellt.
<frankensteen> besonders wenn ich wegen Präsentationen unterwegs bin ist das umstellen des Profiels nervig
<monkeyD> wieso kann ich normale dokumente drucken aber keine pdfs ?
<TheInfinity> monkeyD: fehler @ pdf drucken?
<frankensteen> ppq das hab ich schon gefunden aber leider hab ich dort das selbe Problem
<ppq> monkeyD: der pdf drucker ist da, um aus beliebigen dokumenten pdfs zu *erzeugen*
<monkeyD> es kommt kein fehler
<ppq> monkeyD: lies die cups logs
<monkeyD> das drucker icon kommt wenn ich drucke
<ppq> /var/log/cups/ da kannst du dich mal umgucken
<ppq> monkeyD: oder da http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log
<frankensteen> ppq: auch dort kann ich nicht den Sound umleiten wegen den Profilen
<monkeyD> in der datei steht nichts
<monkeyD> die ist leer
<ppq> frankensteen: du könntest da doch für dein präsentationsprogramm die gewünschte einstellung machen. wird afaik gespeichert
<ppq> monkeyD: was ist mit http://localhost:631/admin/log/page_log und http://localhost:631/admin/log/access_log ? da irgendwelche fehlermeldungen?
<C_A_M> Danke. cu
<benni> Hallo, weiß jemand von euch wie ich herausfinde welchen dev Eintrag ein usb gerät erzeugt?
<ppq> benni: schau mal in 'dmesg'
<ppq> benni: nach dem anstecken des geräts natürlich
<benni> ppq, das sagt  generic-usb 0003:1A86:E008.0004: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Device [WCH.CN  USB to Serial] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
<benni> hiddev gibt es
<frankensteen> http://bilder-upload.dokommander.eu/bild.php?image=1304859886_bildschirmfoto-lautstaerkeregler-1.png wie man da sieht nur eine Soundkarte pro Profiel und damit ist das umstellen einer Anwendung nicht möglich
<shetlandpony> frankensteen's url: http://tinyurl.com/5sf6dwn
<benni> ppq, das multimeter programm lässt mich das aber nicht eingeben 
<benni> und hidraw1 find ich nicht
<ppq> benni: dann ist es /dev/input/by-id/usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
<ppq> benni: oh, moment, usb to serial?
<benni> ppq, is son multimeter mit optischer schnittstelle, da sitzt ein usb adapter dran
<ppq> hm damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus
<monkeyD> da stetht sucessful-ok
<monkeyD> kein fehler
<frankensteen> vielleicht hilft dir "usb-devices"
<ppq> benni: sonst google mal nach der usb id (lsusb, da steht die) und dem wort ubuntu
<benni> ppq, in by-id gibts nur die maus
<monkeyD> ppq kann das sein das ich daobe benutze ?
<MarkusB> Guten Tag, seit kurzem funktioniert mein Mikrofon leider nicht. Die Soundausgabe funktioniert indessen ohne Probleme. Es scheint als könne er nur keine Signale empfangen ... hat jemand eine Idee wie ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen kann?
<ppq> benni: usbhid ist ja eigentlich auch ein modul für usb-mäuse/-tastaturen
<MarkusB> Das wiki habe ich bemüht und bin leider nicht weitergekommen
<ppq> benni: hid = human interface device
<benni> ppq, das weiß ich, ich kopiere mal den usb-devices output in nen pastebin
<ppq> benni: kann ein dass das fälschlicherweise als masu/tastatur erkannt wird. wi gesagt, google mal die usb-id
<benni> siehe http://pastebin.ca/2055290
<frankensteen> ppq noch ne idee?
<ppq> monkeyD: ich weiß nicht was du benutzt
<monkeyD> ppq ich benutze adobe pdf reader
<monkeyD> in ubuntu
<monkeyD> kann es der grund sein das ich keine pdf drucken kann ?
<benni> ppq, ok mit der id findet man nur mäuse
<[4-tea-2]> monkeyD: bestimmt. Probier's doch mal mit... äh... evince?
<frankensteen> google sagt auch nix was mir hilft
<ppq> benni: http://www.steffenvogel.de/2009/11/29/uni-trend-ut61e-digital-multimeter/ guck dir mal die komemntare an
<ppq> benni: das scheint etwas mehr aufwand zu benötigen.. falls du da keine lust drauf hast, gibt's immer noch den uneleganten weg virtualbox+usb2.0-addon+windows
<benni> ppq, nene, windows kommt mir nicht in die tüte ;)
<ppq> benni: oder alternativ nen anderen usb/serial adapter holen, der auf anhieb unterstützt wird. die hersteller von solchen chips kann man an einer hand abzählen
<benni> ppq, der adapter sendet die daten roh, ür ein ähnliches gibts schon ein c programm, aber offenbar unterscheiden sich die modelle ein wenig
<benni> ppq, leider geht es dcamit nicht http://www.lrr.in.tum.de/~acher/vc840/index.html
<frankensteen> ppq, ich gebe auf werde weiter hin Profile umschalten müssen
<ppq> frankensteen: weiß leider auch nicht was da los ist. hast du schon im ubuntuusers forum und auf ubuntuforums.org gepostet?
<frankensteen> nein wollte erstmal Live fragen da es da meist schneller geht wegen Nachfragen von den Helfern
<MarkusB> keiner einen Tipp? :S
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: Pegel/Stummschaltung hast du sicher schon überprüft? ;)
<MarkusB> ja
<MarkusB> ich verstehe nicht wo das problem liegen könnte
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: Hardware auch, z.B. schon mal an ein Windows ran gesteckt?
<MarkusB> ich habe natürlich verschiedene hardware ausprobiert, überall kein signal
<[4-tea-2]> USB oder Soundkarte?
<MarkusB> hardwarefehler kann ausgeschlossen werden
<MarkusB> on board soundkarte
<MarkusB> treiber sollten installiert sein
<[4-tea-2]> Schon mal mit einer Live-CD probiert?
<MarkusB> was sollte eine Live-CD bewirken? vor ein Paar Tagen funktionierte der Sound noch problemlos
<frankensteen> richtiges Profil ausgewählt ;)
<frankensteen> ?
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: Konfigurationsnickeligkeiten als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.
<MarkusB> Profil?
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: geht's mit einer Live-CD auch nicht, deutet es schwer auf den Eingang der Soundkarte, finde ich.
<frankensteen> in den Soundeinstellungen der letzte Tab
<MarkusB> der letzte tab ist "anwendungen"
<frankensteen> ups meine den 2ten
<MarkusB> "Ausgabe"
<MarkusB> :)
<frankensteen> ne bei mir immer noch Hardware
<MarkusB> achso den zweiten von links? ;) ja das ist hardware
<frankensteen> dort kann man das Profil ändern
<MarkusB> ja
<frankensteen> ist da das richtige ausgewählt?
<MarkusB> hab internes audio und profil analog stereo duplex
<MarkusB> was ist richtig, was ist falsch? :)
<[4-tea-2]> duplex = beide Richtungen = gleichzeitig abspielen und aufnehmen
<frankensteen> das mit duplex ist für die meisten Analogen das richtige
<MarkusB> meine alle profile und alle geräte durchprobiert zu haben, ohne erfolg
<MarkusB> das profil ging auch vor ein paar tagen noch
<frankensteen> oki
<MarkusB> könnte es an alsa, pulse audio und oss liegen?
<MarcusX11__> -- kann man im laufenden berieb, /home rsyncen? oder gibts da n fehler, wenn auf dateien zugegriffen werden?
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: vor wenigen Tagen gab's ein Pulseaudio-Update, sonst ist mir nix aufgefallen.
<MarkusB> [4-tea-2]: das ist ja interessant
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: ich hab eben geguckt, weil ich bei mir auch Seltsamkeiten gesehen hab.
<[4-tea-2]> ...bei mir war's dann aber PEBKAC.
<MarkusB> [4-tea-2]: das würde echt hinkommen
<MarkusB> hm
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: die alten Pulseaudio-Pakete findest du noch in /var/cache/apt/archive
<[4-tea-2]> +s
<[4-tea-2]> Das hab ich zufällig noch in der Bash-History ;) - "sudo dpkg -i pulseaudio*ubuntu3_* libpulse*ubuntu3_*"
<[4-tea-2]> Ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert und schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht (einfach ein Update durchführen)
<frankensteen> MarkusB, teste mal eine mp3 mit aplay
<[4-tea-2]> frankensteen: es geht um sein Mikro, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. ;)
<MarkusB> ja geht nur ums mic, der rest funktioniert bestens :)
<MarkusB> [4-tea-2]: also ich bin jetzt in dem archives verzeichnis, wie installier ich nun das paket, bzw welches ist das richtige? ich sehe keines mit pulseaudio
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: das ist dann schade, bei mir waren sie noch da.
<MarkusB> : /
<MarkusB> muss ich also davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein Bug handelt?
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: ich verweise nochmal auf die Live-CD, die macht dich schlauer.
<frankensteen> sry hatte überlesen das es nur Mic ist
<[4-tea-2]> MarkusB: für mich ist es eine kalte Lötstelle, bis jemand was anderes beweist. ;)
<MarkusB> hehe
<frankensteen> oder jemand war fies und hat dich mit isolierspray geärgert 
<frankensteen> hab mich bei Ubuntuusers gemeldet wegen meinen Problem
<Ariane> hm das dd mit den zeros rennt immernoch
<Orcor> oder versuch es mal bei www.ubuntu-forum.de da bin ich auch wurde mir viel geholfen 
<Ariane> seit über ner stunde jetzt
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> wie kann ich herausfinden wieviel mbit mein eth0 hat? dmesg | grep eth sagt nichts
<m3t4lukas> versuchs doch mal mit nem Speed test im Inet... Wie man das sonst sollte müsstest du googlen, oder auf die verpackung gucken...
<belZe> kempo: ethtool
<[4-tea-2]> Ariane: und, fertig?
<Ariane> ja jetzt isses fertig
<Ariane> hab schon alles verpackt und schicks die woche zurück
<Ariane> was machen die dann eigentlich damit?
<Ariane> wiederverkaufen?
<[4-tea-2]> Wer?
<Ariane> der versand händler
<[4-tea-2]> Je ne sais pas... an den Hersteller zurückschicken zum Wieneumachen?
<Noktar_Laptop> hi
<Noktar_Laptop> ich wollt grad mein alten laptop aktualisieren
<Noktar_Laptop> 10.04, es kommen aber viele fehler
<Noktar_Laptop> W: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-l10n_10.0.648.205~r81283-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_all.deb konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden
<Noktar_Laptop>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<shetlandpony> Noktar_Laptop's url: http://tinyurl.com/5v4od85 | 404 Not Found
<Minipluto> ich habe hier einen RS232<->USB Wandler und der kackt dauernd ab, wenn ich eine Kleinigkeit vergesse (was das ist, sollte erstmal nicht relevant sein). Da muss ich nun jedes mal den USB-Stecker ziehen und dran stecken, damit sich das Teil neu startet. Gemountet wird es als /dev/ttyACM0. Kann man den USB-Port über Konsole resetten, damit ich die Stöppselei vermeide?
<Noktar_Laptop> was kann ich da machen?
<bekks> Minipluto: Ja. Vernünftigen Adapter kaufen - einzig brauchbare Alternative leider.
<Minipluto> schade
<[4-tea-2]>  Minipluto: guck doch mal in /sys/bus/usb/devices/, ob du was passendes findest.
<bekks> Noktar_Laptop: aptitude update nochmal ausführen?
<[4-tea-2]> Minipluto: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7412/how-to-reconnect-a-logically-disconnected-usb-device
<shetlandpony> [4-tea-2]'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6b2okvs | linux - How to reconnect a logically disconnected USB device? - Unix and Linux - Stack Exchange
<Minipluto> [4-tea-2]: danke. Also den Ort habe ich gefunden aber leider sagt er mir immer (auch mit sudo) „keine Berechtigung“
<seven_> hilfe, seit ich im compiz emerald --replace eingestellt habe sind meine Tilebars verschwunden :(
<bekks> Was sind "tilebars"?
<seven_> da wo der titel dr application steht und die kleiner grösser window symbole sind
<Tiefflieger> spätestens mitm neustart sollten die leisten wieder dasein
<seven_> das dacht ich auch ...
<Tiefflieger> ich mach dann immer "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" , aber das geht auch bestimmt eleganter, und kA ob das bei Unity noch funktioniert
<bekks> Warum sollte es bei Unity nicht funktionieren, den Display Manager neuzustarten? :)
<Noktar_Laptop> bekks wie mach ich das manuell?
<bekks> Noktar_Laptop: Wie machst Du was manuell?
<Noktar_Laptop> <bekks> Noktar_Laptop: aptitude update nochmal ausführen?
<bekks> Was könnte der BEfehl "aptitude update" wohl tun? :)
<Tiefflieger> bekks: Ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus, aber "gdm" ist ja der "_gnome_ display manager", unity ist doch ein komplett neuer display manager, oder? 
<srtu> hi, wie kann ich denn mit < tar -cvzf --exclude= > einen ganz bestimmten ordner ausschließen? wenn ich --exclude=test mache dann werden alle ordner mit dem namen test ausgeschlossen, ich würde gerne aber nur einen bestimmten ausschließen
<Noktar_Laptop> ok hab ich gemacht
<Noktar_Laptop> und wie bekomm ich danach die updates?
<bekks> Tiefflieger: Aber ein Display MAnager hat NICHTS mit dem Aussehen des Desktop Environments zu tun ...
<bekks> Noktar_Laptop: aptitude update
<bekks> Noktar_Laptop: aptitude upgrade :)
<Noktar_Laptop> ah cool danke
<srtu> ah ich habs, einfach den kompletten pfad eingeben
<Tiefflieger> bekks: also sind gnome 2 und unity desktop environments, die beide auf dem gnome display manager fußen?
<seven_> mist, der balken ist weg
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: technisch korrekter: gdm ist der "Sitzungsstarter", der sowohl Unity- als auch Gnome2 (als auch KDE- usw.)-Sitzungen startet.
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: genau die gleiche Rolle könnte auch kdm erfüllen, aber gdm + gnome bzw gdm + unity ist optisch integrierter, weil gdm, gnome (und vermutlich auch unity?) auf gtk aufsetzen.
<[4-tea-2]> s/integrierter/homogener/
<shetlandpony> [4-tea-2] meant: Tiefflieger: genau die gleiche Rolle könnte auch kdm erfüllen, aber gdm + gnome bzw gdm + unity ist optisch homogener, weil gdm, gnome (und vermutlich auch unity?) auf gtk aufsetzen.
<Tiefflieger> ah verstehe, danke :) und KDE setzt auf qt auf, oder?
<[4-tea-2]> So ist es.
<Tiefflieger> :) Danke für die Erklärung
<[4-tea-2]> da nich für
<Tiefflieger> ich habe aber selber ein Problem: Ich habe vor kurzem auf Natty aktualisiert und möchte Unity eine Chance geben und lernen, es zu verwenden.
<Tiefflieger> und es eben nicht so hinzubiegen, daß es sich verhält wie  gnome2, was ich vorher hatte.
<Tiefflieger> Damit tu ich mich aber schwer, meine größten Probleme sind:
<Tiefflieger>  alt-tab funktioniert nicht mehr
<Tiefflieger> ich weiß nicht, wie ich nur ein einzelnes Fenster einer Anwendung nach vorne hole
<Tiefflieger> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich diese Probleme lösen kann?
<Tiefflieger>  
<k1l> ,planet? Tiefflieger 
<shetlandpony> Tiefflieger, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: Alt-Tab funktioniert bei mir, ziemlich genau wie unter Gnome.
<k1l> Tiefflieger: da gabs die letzten tage/wochen zahlreiche beiträge zu unity. samt tastenkombis etc
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, Fenster gezielt mit Super+Ziffer nach vorne zu holen.
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: Super (idR Win-Taste) drücken und gedrückt lassen, dann zeigt der Launcher die entsprechenden Ziffern an.
<Tiefflieger> k1l: danke für den link, den werd ich mir mal zu gemüte ziehen.
<seven_> wenns interresiert, damit funktionierts -> http://abz89.wordpress.com/2011/05/02/how-to-fix-emerald-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Tiefflieger> 4-tea-2: dankeschön, aber damit kann ich z. B. nicht ein bestimmtes Firefox Fenster öffnen... da vermisse ich die task-leiste aus gnome doch sehr.
<Tiefflieger> thx seven_ für den link
<seven_> np ;)
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: was ist denn mit deinem Alt-Tab passiert?
<Tiefflieger> ich hab keine Ahnung, das ist einer der von mir meist genutzten Funktionen überhaupt.
<Tiefflieger>  Vor dem update hatte ich die mit diesem simple compiz configurator auf ne schöne Animation gesetzt.
<Tiefflieger> Aber ich wär zufrieden, wenn das überhaupt funktionierte :-/ und ich trau mich noch nicht wirklich, da irgendwie irgendwo wieder dem Shortcut seine 
<Tiefflieger> Funktion zuzuweisen, weil ich wie gesagt nicht unity verbiegen will, und sei es nur aus Versehen
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: guckstu im CompizConfig Settings Manager (ccsm), unter Window Management,
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: machste Häkchen an Static Application Switcher, sagst gegebenenfalls, dass du es wirklich ernst meinst und dass er was anderes abschalten soll,
<[4-tea-2]> Tiefflieger: dann in der Konfiguration noch gucken, ob bei "Next Window" oder "Nächstes Fenster" (vermutlich) <Alt>Tab steht, fertig.
<Tiefflieger> ja genau, vor diesem "schalte anderes ab" bin ich immer zurückgeschreckt
<[4-tea-2]> Mach ruhig, noch kaputter als "geht nicht" kann's ja kaum gehen. ;)
<Tiefflieger> naja, die Warp-Spule von Unity könnte dehydrieren, weil ich den Fluxkompensator abgeschaltet hab... Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus :-/
<Tiefflieger> notfalls gieß ich das blöde ding eben... mom :)
<[4-tea-2]> So ein Quatsch. Das kann seit 10.10 schon nicht mehr passieren, wegen des invertierten Lorentz-Feldes.
<Minipluto> [4-tea-2]: http://pastebin.com/byWdj1rF
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. Geht sudo mit bash-internals? Mal gucken.
<Fuchs> weiterleitung geht nicht
<Fuchs> ging nie und wird nie gehen
<Fuchs> entweder tee nehmen, oder besser:  sudo -c "sh befehl > datei" 
<[4-tea-2]> Ja, bin ich auch gerade drauf gekommen. :)
<Tiefflieger> so, bei ccsm war schon ein häkchen bei static application switcher, habs entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt, nu hab ich auch keine Titelleisten mehr
<Fuchs> ps aux | egrep -i "comp|win|dec|emer" 
<seven_> Tiefflieger: welches war denn am Anfang dein Problem ?
<Minipluto> [4-tea-2], Fuchs: kann es sein, dass es „sudo -s "foo"“ und nicht „sudo -c "foo"“ ist?
<Fuchs> nein, kann es nicht. 
<Minipluto> warum kennt der bei mir den Parameter -c nicht?
<Fuchs> echt? Gut, dann nimm s
<[4-tea-2]> Fuchs: su vs sudo? ;)
<Fuchs> jup 
<k1l> man sudo kennt sowohl -c als auch -s
<jokrebel> re
<Fuchs> sudo sh -c waere das 
<[4-tea-2]> _kip: bei mir nicht.
<Fuchs> oder eben sudo -s, dann kann man sich das sh sparen 
<Tiefflieger> seven_: wie gesagt, daß alt-tab nicht mehr geht. Aber ich hab erstmal genug Anregungen, daß ich selber noch eine ganze Weile rumbasteln kann, danke euch :-)
<Minipluto> „sudo -s "echo suspend > bla"“ sagt „/bin/bash: Zeile 0: echo: Schreibfehler: Das Argument ist ungültig.“. „sudo sh -c "echo suspend > bla"“ gibt keine Fehlermeldung raus – leider ist am angeschlossenen Gerät auch keine Änderung zu bemerken
<Minipluto> ah in dmesg steht was: WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
<Minipluto> habs mal so gemacht aber tut sich leider nichts
<Sypherify> Hey, ich hab LAMPP unter Ubuntu installiert. Standardmäßig ist das komplette LAMPP Verzeichnis Schreibgeschützt. Wie kann ich den Schreibschutz bei htdocs entfernen?
<Fuchs> Sypherify: mit chmod und chown 
<Fuchs> Sypherify: ich wuerde mir aber gut ueberlegen, welche Rechte Du da setzt
<Fuchs> ,chmod? Sypherify 
<shetlandpony> Sypherify: siehe shell chmod
<bekks> Unter Linux gibt es nur "keine Schreibrechte" (wobei root die immer hat, und das nur root sie hat ist per se erstmal gut) und keinen "Schreibschutz".
<Fuchs> ,shell chmod? Sypherify 
<shetlandpony> Sypherify, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Sypherify> Ich will die Schreibrechte für das Komplette Verzeichnis, für eine Datei kann ich sie ja schon ändern
<Fuchs> Sypherify: ich empfehle es Dir ganz klar nicht, aber wenn Du Dir gerne in den Fuss schiesst: 
<Fuchs> Sypherify: sudo chmod -R +w  <verzeichnis>    waere fuer alle. Fuer etwas besser gesetzte Rechte: sieh den Artikel, den ich verlinken liess, an. 
<Sypherify> LAMPP brauch ich ja nur für meine persönliche Testumgebung und ich will das ja nur für htdocs übernehmen, danke für die Antwort
<seven_> hi, warum hab ich am anmeldebildschirm keine auswahl für den windowmanager ? muss ich das wo einstellen ?
<rumpe1> seven_, welcher anmeldeschirm, user schon ausgewählt?
<seven_> ja
<seven_> da gabs doch unten immer eine leiste wo ich den windowmanager einstellen konnte
<rumpe1> gdm?
<seven_> ja ok gdm, aber ich möchte zwischen unbuntu und ubuntu classic wählen z.b.
<foxit> hallo
<rumpe1> seven_, sollte unten erscheinen, wenn das ubuntu einigermaßen aktuell und der nutzer gewählt wurde
<seven_> ist 11.04 heute installiert ;)
<seven_> hmm... muss ich gleich nochmal schauen 
<rumpe1> komplett neu oder per paketmanager?
<foxit> ich habe 3 user auf dem gleichen system. wenn ich jetzt ein verzeichnis für alle zum lesen und schreiben haben, will dachte ich ich könnte einfach eine gruppe erstellen und alle user zu der gruppe hinzufügen. sollte doch klappen oder?
<foxit> die ordner rechte sehen so aus: "drwxrwxr-x  5 daten daten   39 2011-05-08 11:07 test" alle user sind der gruppe daten zugeordnet. leider habe ich keine schreibrechte im ordner...
<bullgard4> foxit: Ja
<foxit> super nach dem neustart geht es! ganz toll.
<bullgard4> Hast Du Dich auch der Gruppe »daten« hinzugefügt?
<foxit> ja klar habe auch ne neue bash gestartet. ging aber nicht
<foxit> aber jetzt klappts
<kempo> FUCKER32
<Fuchs> kempo: sie wuenschen?
<ppq> witziges passwort. :)
<MarcusX11__> Fuchs, hast du eine Idee, wie man eine ecryptfs /home partition aufn anderen datenträger rüberkopiert und dann in einem Neuinstalliertem 11.04  einbindet?
<Fuchs> noe
<MarcusX11__> daaaamn, das ding raubt mir den letzten nerv..
<MarcusX11__> irgendwie stell ich mich da blöd an... wenn ich onkel gugel frage, findet der dazu 0 treffer. will denn niemand eine verschlüsstelte home partition umziehen 
<serverhorror_> MarcusX11__: vmtl. machen die meisten einfach vorher ein backup :) *duck*
<MarcusX11__> mhhhh...
<serverhorror_> MarcusX11__: eCryptfs stores cryptographic metadata in the header of each file written, so that encrypted files can be copied between hosts; the file will be decryptable with the proper key, and there is no need to keep track of any additional information aside from what is already in the encrypted file itself <- das sagt doch imho alles
<foxit> oder hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<shetlandpony> foxit's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a2um9m | EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<serverhorror_> wenn du also dein passwort kennst, sollte das gehen. Ich wuerds aber halt vorher mal testen mit kleines file machen ecryptfs'en auf einen usb stick moven, unter einem anderen mount point frisch mounten und decrypten
<MarcusX11__> serverhorror_, eben das hat bei mir nach der anleitung aus uu.org/wiki nicht funktioniert
<MarcusX11__> kann ich nicht im encrypteten zustand ein backup von allem machen, dann die .encrypt dateien löschen und dann bei der installation die /home daten als neues /home angeben und angeben dass es verschlüsselt werden soll, sodass alles neu verschlüsselt wird?
<serverhorror_> ist ja lustig.... mein  bloedblog hat mittlerweile fast 1000 clicks im monat. entweder schreibe ich solchen dreck das es oft genug als bloedes beispiel zitiert wird oder meine notizen interssieren tatsaechlich irgendwelche anderen menschen...
<ppq> war das vielleicht für nebenan bestimmt? ;)
<serverhorror_> scheint wohl so :)
<bullgard4> Ich habe in Synaptic > Einstellungen > Paketquellen > (Software-Paketquellen) > Andere Software einen Eintrag http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/stable main. Unter Lucid stört sich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht daran. Unter Natty erhalte ich die Meldung: "W. Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin /deb/dists/stable/main/source//Sources 404 Not Found." Im Webbrowser...
<bullgard4> ...finde ich die 2 Adressen nicht. Wie kann ich die Warnung loswerden? 
<sysdef> .oO( ,fremdquellen? )
<bullgard4> Ja, das ist eine Fremdquelle. Trotzdem beantwortet das nicht meine Frage.
<nevchen> bullgard4:  vielleicht gibt es die quelle noch nicht für natty?
<bullgard4> nevchen: Wenn ich die Adresse der Quelle wenigstens für Lucid im WWW finden würde! 
<nevchen> bullgard4:  hmm
<bullgard4> nevchen: Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, daß Google alles umgestellt hat und ich eine Mitteilung über die Umstellung nicht finde.
<noggo> @bullgard4 kennst du folgenden link http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47
<bullgard4> noggo: Nein, kannte ich noch nicht. Dort steht: "This repository is available for: Stable." Was »Stable« in Debian ist, weiß ich einigermaßen. Was bedeutet »Stable« bei Ubuntu? 
<puremichael> 11.04 ist bisher das nervigste release
<seven_> stimmt :(
<bobb> hi :)
<Robert_Zenz> puremichael, versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, erstens OT, zweitens kommt der Spruch nach *jedem* Release.
<bobb> ich habs satt mit apple und windows aber kenne mich nicht sehr gut aus, wie dumme fragen dar man hier denn stellen?
<bekks> ,frag? bobb 
<shetlandpony> bobb: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bobb> ok :))
<puremichael> Robert_Zenz, wohl wahr
<bobb> ich habe einen macbook mit kaputtem dvd laufwerk und mit bootcamp os x und windows drauf
<bobb> os x startet nicht mehr
<sonotos> Robert_Zenz: wenn der nach jedem release kommt heißt das es geht konsequent abwärts
<bobb> und würde gerne
<bobb> alles platt machen und linux drauf
<Fuchs> ,enter? bobb 
<shetlandpony> bobb: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Fuchs> bobb: wenn das Macbook ab USB oder Netzwerk booten kann, dann kannst Du ein USB Medium oder eine Netzwerkinstallation nehmen
<Robert_Zenz> sonotos, nein, das heißt das Leute mit jedem Release was d'ran auszusetzen haben. Aber wie gesagt, hier drinnen OT.
<sonotos> Robert_Zenz: war auch nicht ganz ernst
<frankensteen> hi
<frankensteen> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das bei mir Unity nicht mehr geht was gestern noch nicht so war
<Robert_Zenz> frankensteen, geht nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. ;)
<frankensteen> naja ich habe nur Hintergrund Bild und Icons
<frankensteen> ps -A sagt mir das Compiz nicht läuft aber im Classic startet Compiz ohne Fehler
<frankensteen> die seiten Leiste geht nicht und das Pannel auch nicht (unter Unity)
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist immer noch keine Fehlermeldung.
<frankensteen> naja wird nicht angezeigt  meine ich
<frankensteen> bzw. nicht gestartet
<frankensteen> bei einem unity --reset startet es alles und geht aber wenn ich mich auslogge und neu einlogge seber Fehler das es nicht angezeigt wird
<frankensteen> jemand eine Idee?
<frankensteen> ./unity_support_test -p sagt yes
<frankensteen> ich habe Version unity 3.8.12
<bobb> soweit ich weiß ist es relativ einfach möglich mit einem funktionierenden (nicht der fall) os x auf einem macbook mit "bootcamp" ein linux als _zweites_ betriebssystem über usb oder netzwerk zu installieren. Ich müsste aber wissen, ob ich ein Linux-System - ganz ohne Apple - auf das integrierte, "leere"/formatierte Macbook HD von USB aus installieren kann.
<bekks> bobb: Wenn das Ding von USB booten kann, dann geht das.
<frankensteen> ich melde mich morgen nochmal wegen Unity muss noch was für die Schule machen
<ppq> bobb: das problem ist, dass rEFIt *vor* ubuntu installiert sein muss, damit man von usb booten kann
<bobb> ok das ist ja super! Das heisst im Klartext ich müsste mir jetzt eine Linux Distrubition herunterladen, auf eine externe USB Festplatte kopieren, ich glaube "GRUB" dazu?, dann kann ich die interne Festplatte formatieren und muss nur noch die externe festplatte anschliessen und installieren?
<ppq> bobb: und rEFIt installiert man nunmal als .dmg image in mac os x
<bobb> ppq ;( reefit kann ich aber nur mit apple installieren
<ppq> ohne rEFIt kann man jedenfalls nur von cd booten leider. afaik.
<bobb> wenn refit da wäre, könnte ich dann linux über usb installiern und danach das apple system löschen?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> es ist zwar aus verschiedenen gründen nicht emfohlen, os x ganz runterzuschmeißen, aber es geht
<bobb> gibt es einen massiven grund warum man das nicht empfehlen würde?
<ppq> mit ner menge aufwand könnte man wohl die hdd ausbauen, da irgendwie rEFIt raufkriegen, wieder einbauen und dann installieren.. aber einfacher ists bestimmt, ein neues laufwerk zu besorgen
<ppq> firmwareupgrades können dann nicht mehr gemacht werden
<bobb> ppq, mein freund hat ebenfalls ein macbook, und ich kann dieses hier als externes laufwerk hochfahren, und mir vorstellen das ich refit so drauf kriege
<ppq> als externes laufwerk hochfahren? ist wohl ne mac spezifische funktion?
<bobb> jo
<ppq> viel erfolg, jedenfalls.. kannst auch nochmal im forum posten, vielelicht hat noch jemand ne idee
<bobb> noch eine frage. wenn ich dieses laufwerk mit dem zweiten macbook komplett formatiere, könnte ich dann nicht darauf direkt ein heruntergeladenes betriebsystem draufspielen also ohne refit und os x?
<bobb> wenn man hinther os x runterwerfen könnte, könnte man es doch auch so machen oder nicht? ich bin mir halt nich sicher ob der dann startet  :))
<ppq> bobb: klar, aber dein macbook wird das nicht booten
<ppq> rEFIt ist nötig weil dein macbook kein bios hat sondern efi
<bobb> ergo kein os x kein linux
<bobb> vielen dank ppq bin ein guten schritt weiter. Macht mal eine Linux Distrubition die man von EFI booten kann ;))
<ppq> jede, dank rEFIt ;P
<ppq> was du "auf die schnelle" probieren kannst, wenn dein kumpel genau das gleiche macbook hat wie du: seine komplette hdd bit-genau klonen. das sollte irgendwie machbar sein, hab noch nie os x oder n mac benutzt. dann hättest du ein os x, das du booten könntest. 
<rami> Hallo
<ppq> hi rami
<rami> Ich nutze 11.04 mit Unity. Ich habe ein Skript, dass nach jedem Login ausgeführt werden soll.
<rami> Das habe ich im GNOME-Startprogramme-Menü eingetragen. Das Skript dauert allerdings ein Weilchen und ich habe den Eindruck, dass Unity mit der Anzeige der Bedienelemente wartet, bis das Skript fertig ist
<rami> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das erst ausführen zu lassen, wenn der Desktop bereit ist?
<ppq> rami: du kannst es auch ausführen und dann in den hintergrund schicken lassen
<ppq> rami: dazu einfach ein & ans ende der befehlszeile in besagtem gnome dialog hängen
<ppq> rami: dann lädt der desktop weiter, während deins cript noch läuft
<rami> macht der gnome-dialog das mit?
<ppq> keine ahnung
<rami> oder brauch ich `sh -c 'skript.sh &'`?
<ppq> nen versuch ists aber wert
<rami> oke
<rami> :)
<rami> danke!
<bobb> nochmals danke vielleicht komm ich nochmal und sag was draus geworden ist
<bobb> bb
<jokrebel> gn8
<rumpe1> servus. Wie kann man herausfinden, welche gruppenzugehörigkeit für ein gerät (in dem fall ein scanner) notwendig ist? (ubuntu 10.04)
<rami> Rausfinden: Keine Ahnung
<rami> Einfallen tun mir aber nur plugdev und saned als Gruppen, die was mit Scannern zu tun haben
<rumpe1> schon durchprobiert
<rumpe1> möchte eben gerne übern browser scannen, aber www-data verweigert sich :/
<rami> kannst du mit deinem useraccount scannen?
<rumpe1> mit dem normalen nutzer gehts einwandfrei
<rami> poste mal
<rami> `groups <username>`
<rami> und  zum vergleich
<rami> `groups www-data`
<rumpe1> mein user: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare,   www-data: lp plugdev lpadmin saned  (trivialgruppen mal ausgelassen)
<rami> hmm ok
<rami> und was genau ist die fehlermeldung die www-data bekommt?
<rami> und wie scannst du? `scanimage`?
<rumpe1> scanimage: open of device epkowa:usb:002:002 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<rami> hmm ok
<rumpe1> hab ich vielleicht noch logs übersehen?
<rumpe1> fand da leider keine aussagekräftigere meldungen a la "... ist nicht in grupppe foo..."
<rumpe1> nur denied ist schon etwas dürftig :/
<rami> kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass es das gibt
<rami> naja besser als nur 'failed' :D
<rami> hmm
<rumpe1> vielleicht mal eine gruppe "scanner" anlegen? klingt für mich eher nach voodoo, steht aber öfters in tutorials
<rumpe1> aber mein nutzer ist da ja auch nicht drin. *sigh*
<rami> hab mit google nur einen ML-Beitrag finden können, der ne lösung für die meldung parat hat
<rami> „Got it!  I needed to add saned to the server's usb group.“
<rami> http://old.nabble.com/Network-scanning-permission-problem-td22112826.html
<rumpe1> hm
<rumpe1> hab keine gruppe "usb"
<rami> ok
<rami> das mit der gruppe scanner les ich auch grad
<rami> voodoo, aber probieren geht über studieren
<rumpe1> hrrhrr
<rami> hmm grad find ich was mit gruppe lp, da ist er ja auch drin… -.-
<rami> scanimage -v -v
<rami> probier das mal? oder haste schon?
<rumpe1> sogar -vvvvv... aber da kommt auch nichts bei rum
<rami> und ich finde gerade das: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/1749917/
<rumpe1> ich glaub, ich versuchs mal mit nopasswd in sudoers mit meinem benutzer und dann eben sudo -u rumpelinchen foo
<rami> geht auch
<rami> aber nich elegant
<rami> zwischendurhc vielleicht auch mal neustart probieren
<rami> sonst bin ich überfragt
<rumpe1> danke jedenfalls
<ring0> hi, gibt es eine benutzergruppe für den schlüsselbund? mein ziel ist, dass ein nach dem automatischen einloggen nicht immer das schlüsselbund passwort eingeben muss
<bekks> ring0: Nein.
<ring0> bekks, ok, komme ich irgendwie um die passwort abfrage herum?
<bekks> Weiß ich nicht.
<bekks> Habe das nie gewollt :)
<ring0> ich auch nicht, aber meine eltern nervts
<k1l> ring0: für das wlan passwort?
<ring0> k1l, für die email passwörter
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, so gut wie alle E-Mail Programme unerstützen doch das speichern von Passwörtern?
<ring0> Robert_Zenz, in der tat. allerdings muss der user den zugriff auf den schlüsselbund gestatten, was ich ändern will
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, ich meinte das anders. Was für ein E-Mail-programm denn?
<ring0> evolution
<Robert_Zenz> ring0, dann speicher das Passwort nicht im Schlüsselbund sondern in Evolution selbst.
<ring0> Robert_Zenz, das teste ich mal
<ring0> die passwörter in evolution direkt und nicht im schlüsselbund zu speichern klappt nicht. allerdings habe ich eine option im fenster bei der passwort abfrage entdeckt: schlüsselbund beim anmelden automatisch entsperren, beim abmelden wieder sperren. problem gelöst
<ultrixx> wenn ich im synaptic paketmanager wayland auswähle, wird eine menge deinstalliert. unter anderem firefox. was kann ich auf meinem system eigentlich noch benutzen, wenn wayland installiert ist?
<ultrixx> bzw. kann ich danach wieder firefox installieren, ohne x11 wieder draufzubügeln?
<ultrixx> keiner?
<Robert_Zenz> ultrixx, 2 Minuten Reaktionszeit ist etwas kurz...und wenn das Firefox-Paket von x11 abhängt, hast du ein Problem.
<alamar> ultrixx: ask in #wayland
<ultrixx> alamar: gerne. aber die werden sagen, es ist eine #ubuntu frage, weil ich ja im paketmanager diese abhängigkeiten habe
<ultrixx> alamar: hast du auf ubuntu linux den wayland schon ausprobiert?
<alamar> ultrixx: die können dir aber erklären ob und inwiefern eine technische notwendigkeit besteht für firefox
<ultrixx> alamar: jo danke werd das mal machen
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<ultrixx> hallo
<fachher> Ich habe überall gelesen, dass man Unity beim Anmeldebildschirm ausschalten kann. Aber wo ist der Anmelde Bildschirm. Wenn ich mich als Benutzer abmelde, dann finde ich nicht so ein Option.
<Wedelwolf> wie sucht man nochmal mit der konsole?
<alamar> Wedelwolf: find oder locate
<Wedelwolf> ty
<alamar> locate hat einen index - find sucht "live"
<fachher> find / -name *
<k1l> fachher: ubuntu starten, beim loginscreen deinen user anklicken und unten dann auf "gnome-classic" stellen
<fachher> so sucht man
<fachher> Bei mir kommt der Login screen nicht. Ich komme direkt auf den Desktop
<fachher> Brauche also nicht mein Passwort eingeben
<k1l> dann geh mal auf abmelden
<fachher> Das habe ich schon gemacht, aber dort finde ich es nicht
<[4-tea-2]> Genauer gucken?
<[4-tea-2]> Unity heißt da "Ubuntu"
<k1l> fachher: lies nochmal was ich eben geschrieben habe und mache es genau so am login screen
<fachher> Hmm okay
<k1l> *ubuntu-classic
<fachher> k1l. Bei mir kommt doch kein Loginscreen
<fachher> Also muss ich es so machen
<k1l> fachher: melde dich einfach mal ab. (und das heisst nicht ausschalten, sondern abmelden)
<fachher> So werde mich mal ganz kurz abmelden
<fachher> Schon klar
<RedNose> nabend
<RedNose> weiß einer wie die syntax is wenn ich mit cadaver einen ordner samt unterordners auf ein WebDav schieben will?
<RedNose> und am besten sollte er schon vorhandene dateien ignorieren
<fachher> a rauf klicke, dann steht dort mein Computername, dort drunter das Feld für Username und dort drunter Passwort
<fachher> Unten Rechts hilfe für EIngeschränkte Menschen
<k1l> fachher: ja und ganz unten in der leiste kommt dann die möglichkeit den desktop auszuwählen (es sei denn man hat da schon rumgefummelt mit themes etc)
<k1l> fachher: http://blog.christopherkaiser.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Ubuntu-GDM.jpg so z.b.
<fachher> So sieht es bei mir leider nicht aus. Ich habe keine Themes installiert
<fachher> Schade das ich kein Screenshot machen kann
<k1l> was nutzt du denn da?
<moritz__> Hey, ich habe auf 11.04 geupdated und dadurch ist ja jetzt meine PPA für Dropbox deaktiviert. Jetzt gibt es ja ppa-purge, aber ich habe gelesen, dass damit nicht nur die PPA gelöscht wird sondern auch daraus installierte Pakete deinstalliert werden. Stimmt das? kann dazu iwie nix finden
<fachher> Ganz normal Ubuntu. 
<fachher> 11.04
<Frickelpit> moritz__: stimmt
<fachher> Kein Remix oder etwas ähnliches
<moritz__> Frickelpit, okay, danke. Und wie ist dann der dümmste Weg, um die PPA auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen?
<Frickelpit> moritz__: warten, für natty gibt es noch keine version
<Frickelpit> moritz__: siehe: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<moritz__> Frickelpit, okay. Aber die wird ja nicht von alleine wieder aktiviert oder?
<k1l> fachher: du hast deinen nick aber schon angeklickt?, sodass die pw abfrage erscheint?
<Frickelpit> moritz__: nein, dein PPA wird deaktiviert bleiben
<fachher> Ja ja
<fachher> Das habe ich
<fachher> Ich glaube ich nehme mal mein Handy und mache ein Bild
<fachher> Bis gleich
<moritz__> Frickelpit, coole Seite, danke. Aber wie adde ich dann (egal welche PPA) ne neuere Version? Einfach in der sources.list den Namen ändern? Oder alles manuell löschen und dann komplett neu hinzufügen incl. Schlüssel etc.?
<fachher> Okay, ich habe es jetzt hingekriegt
<Frickelpit> moritz__: sofern sich der schlüssel nicht ändert, einfach die version in der sources.list ändern
<fachher> Bei mir verschwindet diese Leiste immer.
<fachher> Danke für die hilfe
<fachher> Ich dachte ich müsste schon mit dieser Krücke arbeiten.
<moritz__> Frickelpit, kann ich das irgendwie sehen? Oder einfach try and error bei apt-get update?^^
<fachher> Wenn jetzt noch meine WLAN richtig funktionieren würde, dann wäre alles perfekt
<Frickelpit> moritz__: wenn der schlüssel sich ändert, bekommst du das bei einem apt-get update schon mit
<moritz__> Frickelpit, das meinte ich^^
<k1l> fachher: mit mehr infos, fehlermeldungen etc kann man dir auch besser helfen
<fachher> Hier der komplette Bericht von mir
<fachher> http://pastebin.com/zFxFYqN5
<fachher> k1l
<fachher> Okay ich gehe dann mal schlafen
<fachher> Gute Nacht an alle
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-30
<sk1896m> mooin
<sk1896m> huhu
<balancer> moin
<balancer> kann mir jemand diese zeile im log von apache erklären? [Sun Apr 29 23:44:22 2012] [error] [client 46.126.217.30] File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs, referer: http://94.231.85.26/cgi-bin/vboxadm.pl
<kubine> Title: VBoxAdm Login (at 94.231.85.26)
<koegs> balancer: offensichtlich such vboxadm.pl nach der datei /etc/apache2/htdocs, warum auch immer
<balancer> also das ganze wäre ne website
<balancer> wenn ich die aufrufe kommt logischerweise ein 404
<balancer> die virtual host config im conf.d sieht so aus http://pastebin.com/GA1T45Ai
<kubine> Title: ServerName vboxadm.host.tld DocumentRoot /v - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guschtel`> grep -r '/etc/apache2/htdocs' /etc/apache2
<balancer> nix
<Guschtel`> grep -r '/etc/apache2' /etc/apache2
<balancer> interessanter weise gehts aber von ner vm aus, die auf dem gleichen esx liegt
<balancer> http://nopaste.info/e17c3a2821.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Guschtel`> hm
<Guschtel`> seltsam
<balancer> seltsam ist vorallem
<balancer> dass es von einem host auf dem gleichen esx geht
<balancer> von mir zuhause aber nicht
<Guschtel`> was geht denn nicht?
<balancer> von zuhause aus bekomm ich 404
<Guschtel`> beim zugriff auf die gleiche url? Sicher, dass du den gleichen rechner erreichst?
<balancer> ja
<balancer> ich ruf von der vm aus auch die öffentliche ip auf
<Guschtel`> ka, sorry
<balancer> also beide male 94.231.85.26
<tux33> balancer: wenn du die ip angiebst musst du auch in der vserver datei die ip als servernamen angeben
<tux33> bzw. server alias
<Guschtel`> balancer: also das /etc/apache2/htdocs kommt ggf daher, dass der angesprochene vhost kein Documentroot hat
<Guschtel`> da ServerRoot /etc/apache2 ist, sucht er eben da
<bullgard4> Wie kann man erreichen, daß urxvt nicht durch Drücken von F10, sondern durch Drücken von F11 auf dem Bildschirmbild erscheint?
<witchdoc> moin
<Aradiv> grr hat jemand eine Idee wie man empathy dazu bringen kann beim 1. mal schon zu den netzwerken wie icq usw zu verbinden? momentan muss ich empathy immer nochmal aufrufen und dann auf "Verbunden" gehen damit empathy zu icq, msn und jabber verbindet
<Aradiv> FB geht manchmal und google-talk geht eig immer direkt nur die anderen netzwerke nicht
<FM-Audio> Grüß Gott ich möchte gerne eine Buchführungssoftware installieren. Bin auf die Software Yabs gestoßen die mich optisch anspricht. Nur leider lässt diese sich nicht installieren, kann das sein dass das auf 12.04 nicht unterstütz wird?
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Empathy verbindet sich nach seinem Start mit den Netzwerken. Du hast es verbastelt bei Dir.
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: welche Fehlermeldung bekommst Du denn? 
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=yabs&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- yabs (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<FM-Audio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:solard3ity/yabs && sudo apt-get update
<Fuchs> FM-Audio: und skrooge / kmymoney sind sonst angeblich auch sehr gut  und sollten aus Ubuntu repositories installierbar sein 
<Aradiv> bulgard4: Guten morgen erstmal :-) zu gTalk und FB verbindet es ja nur eben zu icq, msn und jabber nicht
<FM-Audio> Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
<FM-Audio> ich suche etwas mit dem ich rechnungen, mahnungen, lieferscheine und adressebücher gleichzeitig verwalten kann
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~solard3ity/+archive/yabs hat null pakete
<kubine> Title: YaBS : Jason Scurtu (at launchpad.net)
<bullgard4> Aradiv: Das DEBUG_WINDOW öffnet man durch Klicken im Empathy > Kontaktliste > Help > Debug. Guck nach der relavanten Fehlermeldung dort.
<bullgard4> s/relavanten/relevanten/
<FM-Audio> ich bin halt durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Yabs drauf gestoßen
<kubine> Title: Yabs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: ein CRM deiner wahl?
<FM-Audio> sorry was bedeutet CRM?
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: customer relationship management
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: frag mal wikipedia zu details :)
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: ansonsten reicht auch OOo + ein paar vorlagen + anbindung an adressbuch
<FM-Audio> Das stimmt, ich hab letzens bei einem Kunden eine Software gesehen, dort hat er Daten reingeschrieben und dies hat ein PDF generiert für Rechnung und Lieferschein, das sah ganz praktisch aus
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: wie gesagt, das geht auch mit OOo. oder halt mit ner professionellen crm software
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: eine einfache lösung nur für mal eben und desktop user kenne ich allerdings nicht. das fehlt imho unter ubuntu. wenn du da was findest sag bescheid :)
<TheInfinity> FM-Audio: yabs kling an sich schon mal gut, aber nervig in der einrichtung
<FM-Audio> ja Yabs würde mir am besten gefallen aber wie installier ich das wenns da keine Pakete gibt?
<bullgard4> FM-Audio: "[11:42]	FM-Audio	Grüß Gott ich möchte gerne eine Buchführungssoftware installieren. Bin auf die Software Yabs gestoßen die mich optisch anspricht. Nur leider lässt diese sich nicht installieren, kann das sein dass das auf 12.04 nicht unterstütz wird?" Ja, das kann sein. Das kannst Du prüfen durch nachgucken in Launchpad.
<FM-Audio> Es gibt noch das Programm Fakturama aber ich bekomm es nicht installiert
<koegs> und wieso nicht?
<zeitsofa> FM-Audio: bekomme ich nicht installiert - läuft nicht - funktioniert nicht und der gleichen sind zwar schöne floskeln aber damit supporten kann dich wohl niemand. sei doch so gut und konkretisiere deine fehler bitte etwas.
<FM-Audio> ja sorry. mache ich sofort ich muss das nur noch konkretisieren ;)
<koegs> http://openyabs.org/y/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=53&func=startdown&id=33 + http://openyabs.org/y/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=93
<kubine> Title: - YaBS 1.17x Package Windows+Linux (latest Version) (at openyabs.org)
<airdem> servus
<airdem> hab nen zweiten user erstellt und rechte auf admin gesetzt
<airdem> trotzdem wird nach dem pw des ersten  users gefragt wennn ich synaptic öffne
<zeitsofa> mit welchem user bist du angemeldet? user1 oder user2?
<FM-Audio> ok andere frage, mein wine meckert rum dass ich kein java installiert haben soll (benutze aber laut Oracle Version 6 Update 24 und jetzt gibt es 31 wie mache ich am einfachsten ein update?
<zeitsofa> das java im wine oder das java auf dem system?
<FM-Audio> auf dem system
<NTQ> hi. es gibt doch diesen ~/.thumbnails Ordner. Wie komme ich denn von einem Dateipfad auf den Namen des thumbnails? Einfach ein md5-hash oder sowas?
<FM-Audio> wollte Yabs öffnen mit der yabs.sh und dann stand auch dort your Java Version is too old
<zeitsofa> FM-Audio: ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es klug ist dir zu raten/erklären wie das geht. denn dem anschein nach bist du nicht sehr bewandert (mein das nicht böse) und ir nun zu sagen wie man am systemvorbei was installiert..... hmm ob das so gut ist. 
<FM-Audio> ich glaube auch dass das keine gute idee ist :D
<niklasfi> hey, ich habe gerade auf 12.04 upgegradet, und strg-alt-T funktioniert auf einem meiner rechner nicht mehr, um ein terminal zu öffnen, obwohl es unter tastenkürzel richtig eingetragen ist
<matzexh> Hallo, ich habe hier ein thinkpad x220 mit Ubuntu 12.04 (upgrade von 11.10) mit i7-2620M. Unter 11.10 bestand ja das Problem mit dem Stromverbrauch, dies habe ich durch Bootoptionen behoben (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force acpi=noirq i915.i915_enable_rc6=1") Und der Stromverbrauch und Temperatur waren okay. Nun unter 12.04 wird das Teil deutlich wärmer und verbraucht mehr Strom, daraufhin habe ich die Bootpa
<matzexh> rameter bis auf "quiet splash" rausgenommen, habe aber trotzdem keine Verbesserung. Jemand eine Idee?
<zeitsofa> matzexh: hmm eine idee wäre sich mal mit den kernel 3.2 stromsparfunktionen zu befassen.
<zeitsofa> matzexh: http://thinkwiki.de/TLP_-_Linux_Stromsparen
<kubine> Title: TLP - Linux Stromsparen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<matzexh> zeitsofa, Danke, da bin ich auch schon, mich hat halt vor allem gewundert, dass es bei 12.04 schlechter wurde obwohl doch einiges am Kernel geschraubt wurde
<matzexh> zeitsofa, wo kann ich denn finden, welche Bootparameter wie "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" schon standardmäßig bei 12.04 drin sind und ich nicht mehr beachten muss?
<zeitsofa> matzexh: naja es ist nen anderer kernel im 12.04 und es wurde im kernel viel geschraubt
<zeitsofa> es würde wenig sinn machen das standardmaessig zu aktivieren. denn ich hab keine i915 und wäre ziemlich sauer wenn da was aktiviert wäre 
<matzexh> afaik ist das aber schon in den kernel eingebaut, evtl. fragen die vorher ab ob die passende cpu benutzt wird: http://thinkwiki.de/TLP_-_Linux_Stromsparen#Intel-Grafik_.28Kernel_3.0_und_h.C3.B6her.29
<kubine> Title: TLP - Linux Stromsparen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<zeitsofa> niklasfi: vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg106773.html
<kubine> Title: [Desktop-packages] [Bug 965921] Re: gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts (at www.mail-archive.com)
<zeitsofa> matzexh: das wäre nach wie vor sinnfrei meiner meinung nach - aber ich kann nicht ausschlissen das du recht hast. auch wenn ich das nicht glauben kann. 
<zeitsofa> ggf ist das von intel aber in deren kernel krams gepatcht worden. demnach könntest du schon recht haben das die das da drin haben. haber aber grad net wirklich zeit mich durch den kernel qullcode zu wühlen 
<niklasfi> zeitsofa. stimmt der bug scheint es zu sein. danke
<zeitsofa> niklasfi: np :) freut mich wenn dir das weiterhilft
<koegs> matzexh: ich werd die tage mal auf dem x220 12.04 frisch installieren, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen :)
<OCP001> Welcher NVIDIA-Treiber wird für 12.04 empfohlen? Nouveau, nv oder der Binary-Treiber von NVIDIA direkt?
<koegs> keine lust auf upgrade von 11.10 zu 12.04
<matzexh> koegs, :) okay
<ppq> OCP001: hängt davon ab, welche grafikkarte du hast und was du damit vorhast
<zeitsofa> OCP001: je nach dem was du an grafikleistung du abrufen..... danke ppq :)
<ppq> OCP001: beispielsweise wird gpu-beschleunigtes h264 video-decoding nur mit dem binären treiber funktionieren
<koegs> matzexh: hab die gleiche cpu, aktuell läuft mir auch zu oft der Lüfter trotz gesetzten optionen und thinkfan
<ppq> OCP001: der binäre nvidiatreiber wird generell gut unterstützt, mit dem gibt es selten probleme. spricht nichts dagegen, den zu nutzen. aber wenn, dann auf jeden fall aus der paketverwaltung bzw. über den dialog "eingeschränkte treiber"!
<zeitsofa> !nvidia > OCP001
<OCP001> ah, also nicht von der NVIDIA-Seite selbst holen. Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter.
<zeitsofa> .. is klar wenn ich den bot benutze gehts wieder nicht *schnüff*
<ppq> OCP001: genau, manuell installieren ist in der regel eine schlechte idee. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia den link meinte zeitsofa wohl :P
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> jawohl denn meinte ich :D
<Noobuntu81> moin
<OCP001> speziell geht es mir um zwei Sachen: die 3D-Funktionen von Unity sollen ordentlich funktionieren und ich will probieren, "Herr der Ringe Online" unter Wine laufen zu lassen.
<zeitsofa> dann nimm den original nvidia treiber
<ppq> OCP001: das dürfte beides auch mit nouveau gehen
<zeitsofa> ppq: w00t?
<ppq> zeitsofa: 3d kann der
<ppq> aber der binäre ist natürlich ne sicherere sache :)
<zeitsofa> ja schon aber in wine? na ich weiss ja nicht ich hab damit keine guten ergebnisse erzieht in kombination mit wine
<OCP001> gut, dann probiere ich es zuerst mit dem. Wenn's nicht geht, kann ich mich ja hier ausheulen ;)
<Noobuntu81> weiß jemand wie ich evolution in die Nachricht (oben rechts das Briefsymbol) integriere?
<Noobuntu81> so wie es früher war..
<matzexh> mmh ich kann ja mittels "tlp-stat" die gesetzten werte auslesen. Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass 12.04 RC6 automatisch setzt, müsste dann bei "/sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6 = -1" nicht eine 1 ohne minus sein??
<mweyen> hi, ich habe am Samstag auf precise geupdatet und seit dem habe ich bei einer selbst kompilierten anwendung (srvx + eigene patches) das problem, dass beim verbinden mit mysql (C, mysqlclient) der programm segfaultet mit der meldung:  "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" - wenn ich die Anwendung so konfiguriere, dass sie mysql nicht benutzt, gibts keinen segfault. unter oneiric hatte ich ebenfalls kein probl
<matzexh> Kann das überhaupt schaden, wenn ich ne Bootoption in grub angebe obwohl ubuntu das schon von haus aus aktiviert haben sollte? oder ist das eigentlich egal ob ich es nochmal angebe oder nicht?
<matzexh> blöde Frage: startet tlp sich selbst beim systemstart oder muss ich das via "tlp start" aktivieren? finde dazu in der faq nix
<koegs> "Sind Installation und Konfiguration abgeschlossen, aktiviert sich TLP automatisch bei nächsten Systemstart. Alternativ startet man TLP sofort mit dem Kommando "
<koegs> matzexh: den parameter kannst du testweise hinzufügen, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob diese option im neuen kernel aktiv ist
<matzexh> koegs, dank, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :)
<lalala> hallo
<Bambusstock> Hallo. :) Kann mir jemand mit Unity Dash helfen?
<lalala> #ist hier jemand der mir evtl helfen könnte geht darum ein bottleneck in meinem netzwerk zu finden
<Noobuntu81> kann mir jemand bei hier diesem Problem helfen? => http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/evolution-in-unity-integrieren/
<kubine> Title: Evolution in Unity integrieren › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> lalala: wo ist denn das bottleneck und wieso glaubst du, das hat was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<lalala> koegs ich vermute das bottleneck in meinem netzwerk (onboard) chip, ob das direkt mit ubuntu zu tun hat weiß ich leider nicht
<koegs> Noobuntu81: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop + http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/evolution-wieder-in-unity-integrieren/#post-3530187
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> eins von beidem wird wohl stimmen
<bullgard4> Ich mache gerade ein dist-upgarade von 11.10 auf 12.04 in einer virtuellen Konsole. Ich werde beim Installieren der Datei /etc/mysql/my.conf darauf hingewiesen, daß ich die alte Datei beibehalten kann, der Maintainer aber eine neuere Version vorschlägt. Ich habe mir die Differenzdatei beider Versionen angeguckt.. Am Ende der Differenzdatei erscheint die Zeile »(END)«. Wie kann ich die...
<bullgard4> ...Differenzdatei verlasen, um den Aktualisierungsvorgang forzusetzen?
<Noobuntu81> koegs: danke dir!
<koegs> lalala: und wo möchtest du ansetzen? woran "merkst" du denn, dass evtl. ein bottleneck besteht?
<lalala> also der ubuntu "server" dient als nas wenn ich darauf schreibe von windows via samba habe ich ca 90MB/s wenn ich lese nur ca 20MB/s. Die Festplatten auf dem Server lesen schnell genug und die auf dem clienten schreiben schnell genug
<lalala> der client hat windows mit einem intel gigabit ethernet controler und der "server" 12.04lte mit einem netten atheros onboard chipsatz (GBlan)
<lalala> schrieben lesen per ftp ist übriens gleich problematisch
<koegs> also wenn du mit 90MB/s schreiben kannst, dann ist das Netz wahrscheinlich nicht das problem
<airdem> moin
<airdem> in welche datei gehören diese informartionen um die sprache umzustellen? http://pastebin.com/3U8tvRr0
<kubine> Title: LC_PAPER=tr_TR.UTF-8 LC_ADDRESS=tr_TR.UTF-8 LC_MONETARY=tr_TR.UTF-8 LC_NUMERI - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> lalala: du könntest mal auf dem Client ne Live-CD booten und mit iperf das Netz testen
<lalala> koegs gute idee das werde ich probieren
<bullgard4> airdem: 'man locale' sollte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.
<bullgard4> airdem: Ich empfehle Dir auch, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen zu lesen.
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gamer1990> Wo kann ich nachlesen welche Version noch wie lange Support erhält? Supportmatrix quasi, ich hatte die Seite schon offen nur ist sie nicht mehr auffindbar.
<gamer1990> Habs wieder gefunden.
<koegs> vielleicht möchtest du es mit uns teilen, gamer1990 
<gamer1990> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<kubine> Title: LTS - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<gamer1990> Da stehen zwar keine exakten Daten, aber das war die Seite die ich meinte.
<gamer1990> Oh, weiterlesen hilft, hier gibts nähere Datumsangaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kubine> Title: Releases - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> !ubuntu_releases > gamer1990 
<kubine>  gamer1990: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<k1l> dort gibts auch nen hübsches bild dazu
<gamer1990> Ah, wusste doch das es im ubuntuusers auch eins gab...
<gamer1990> Danke
<Noobuntu81> servus
<bullgard4> Ich habe auf Ubuntu 12.10 aktualisiert, gnome-shell installiert und neu gestartet. Warum bietet mir das Anmeldebildschirmbild keine auswahlmöglichkeit für GNOME 3 an?
<koegs> bullgard4: 12.10 existiert noch nicht
<jin24> so guys since updating to 2.6.32-41-generic on lucid im having problems with my external harddrive, i store music on it and whenever i listen to it for some time it stops and exaile and parts of the gnome ui freeze. here is the syslog of it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/957439/  keine sorge bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig, ist frisch aus dem englischen support channel kopiert
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jin24> Kurzform: meine externe Festplatte steigt während dem Musik abspielen davon aus , siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/957439/
<TheInfinity> jin24: crossposting ist nicht nett. wenn du im englischen channel fertig bist kannst du noch mal hier fragen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<Antiqua> I/O error -> vermutlich hardwaredefekt (imho)
<bullgard4> jin24: Ich würde googeln nach der Fehlermeldung "sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code" matatis mutandis.
<bullgard4> s/matatis/mutatis/
<mweyen> hi, ich habe am Samstag auf precise geupdatet und seit dem habe ich bei einer selbst kompilierten anwendung (srvx + eigene patches) das problem, dass beim verbinden mit mysql (C, mysqlclient) der programm segfaultet mit der meldung:  "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" - wenn ich die Anwendung so konfiguriere, dass sie mysql nicht benutzt, gibts keinen segfault. unter oneiric hatte ich ebenfalls kein probl
<bullgard4> mweyen: Ist das nicht eher eine Frage für den mxsql-Kanal?
<bullgard4> mysql
<mweyen> ist halt erst seit dem distupgrade auf precise ... daher dachte ich erstmal hier
<mweyen> ich habe an dem programm etc. sonst nichts geändert
<mweyen> nur und ausschließlich distupgrade
<bullgard4> mweyen: Masql hat sich bei dieser Aktualisierung auch geändert, wie Du vielleicht weißt.
<bullgard4> s/Masql/Mysql/
<mweyen> wenn jemand empfehlungen hat, wo man besser nachfragt nehme ich die gerne, nur mein eindruck ist halt, dass es ziemlich tief im system is (nen backtrace via GDB geht in die mysqlclient irgendwas hinein) und demnach habe ich (zugegeben mit wenig ahnung auf diesem gebiet mit dynamischem linken etc.) den eindruck, dass da was im system nicht passt. und derartiges hatte ich eigentlich bei der packetierung/dependencies etc. erwartet
<jin24> mh also google suche hat nicht wirklich was hilfreiches ausgespuckt, meistens in form von raid 5 systemen bzw fehlerhafter firmware Kompatibilität der hardware mit dem kernel
<zeitsofa1> jin24: was sagt den smart zu deiner platte?
<jin24> unterstützt leider noch kein smart
<koegs> jin24: ist das ne 2,5" Platte mit stromversorgung über USB?
<jin24> 3,5 500 gb von verbatim mit ext strom
<jin24> hat schon en paar jahre aufem buckel
<zeitsofa1> ich würd mal meinen das die platte einen weg hat 
<zeitsofa1> platte ausbauen aus dem gehäuse - scheint ja ne externe zu sein. rein in pc und mal sehen ob das selbe problem auftritt liegt die wahrscheinlichkeit hoch das die platte hin+ber ist 
<jin24> allerdings fällt mir grad auf dass das problem immer nur bei ein paar bestimmten liedern aufgetreten ist, jetzt hör ich grad andere lieder und ist noch nicht ausgestiegen, vl sind einfach die blocks wo die lieder gespeichert sind hopps ? würde fsck von der platte aufschluss darüber geben ?
<koegs> je nach dateisystem
<bullgard4> jin24: '~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' aufrufen! mutatis mutandis
 * TheInfinity würde definitiv zeitsofa1s rat unterstützen
<bullgard4> Was sind denn das für Mätzchen bei Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell? Beim Aktualisieren werde ich informiert, daß Ubuntu mir empfiehlt, die Pakete gnome-netstatus-applet, deskbar applet, cpufreq-utils zu installieren. Nachdem ich kurz in 12.04 hineingeschnüffelt habe und nun installieren will, erhalte ich: ""Paket gnome-netstatus-applet ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket...
<bullgard4> ...referenziert. Das kann heißen, daß das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quell verfügbar ist. -- E: Paket »gnome-netstaus-applet« hat keinen Installationskandidaten.
<bullgard4> "
<spy6> hi there
<spy6> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich unter 12.04 die "grafischen effekte" unter unity-2d abgestellt bekomme?
<spy6> wenn man mehrere fenster einer anwendung offen hat und doppelt auf das icon im laucher klickt, dann gehen die fenster in den hintergrund
<spy6> das geht die x2go/vnc total in die hose
<spy6> s/die/unter/
<bullgard4> spy6:  Hast Du mal versucht, gnome-shell nachzuinstallieren und dann einzuloggen bei "Ubuntu2D"?
<spy6> bullgard4: meine windows-session ist "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d"
<bullgard4> spy6: 'tschuldigung!
<jin24> ich lass jetzt erstmal badblocks rüberlaufen und nachher oder morgen bau ich die festplatte mal aus
<mweyen> hi, ich habe am Samstag auf precise geupdatet und seit dem habe ich bei einer selbst kompilierten anwendung (srvx + eigene patches) das problem, dass beim verbinden mit mysql (C, mysqlclient) der programm segfaultet mit der meldung:  "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" - wenn ich die Anwendung so konfiguriere, dass sie mysql nicht benutzt, gibts keinen segfault. unter oneiric hatte ich ebenfalls kein probl
<Seymour> Kennt jemand eine gescheite grafische Countdown-/Wecker-App mit geringem Ressourcenverbrauch für LXDE?
<Seymour> So was wie yTimer unter Windows...
<jokrebel> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KTeaTime - ist glaub ich aber ein KDE-Programm und könnte ein paar Abhängigkeiten mitziehen.
<kubine> Title: KTeaTime › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<es-abraxus> ich suche zu ubuntu 12.04 ein net-install cd image !? habs auf den gängigen Seiten nicht gefunden ...... 
<bullgard4> es-abraxus: Gibt es aber trotzdem. Bitte weiter suchen.
<es-abraxus> ich mein nicht die alternate .... ok ich suche
<Orcor> habe von Ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.4 upgrade gemaacht ich denke da hat was bei der installation nicht geklappt nach dem neustart startet ubuntu nicht mehr  bin mit Live CD  gerade online 11.10 was kann ich machen damict ich wieder mein Linux zum laufen bringen kann  alle Daten sind noch vorhanden auf der Platte kann ja die festplatte auch hier sehen 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Du hättest wohl auf Deine letzte Antwort gesagt: "Dies war nicht hilfreich."
<Noobuntu81> ^^
<bullgard4> Orcor: Mit der Live-CD zuerst die geschriebenen Logdateien analysieren.
<Orcor> wie mache ich das ?
<Orcor> kenen mic hnicht aus sorry
<Orcor> bin da eh vorsichtig mit Terminal
<bullgard4> Orcor: Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen gibt es hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung.
<Orcor> ok
<jokrebel> es-abraxus: Ich glaub Du suchst das: v#
<jokrebel> es-abraxus: Ich glaub Du suchst das: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<kubine> Title: Installation/Netboot - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Orcor> <bullgard4> wie soll ich vorgehen?
<bullgard4> Orcor: Die genauesten Informationen findest Du durch Angucken des Inhalts der Datei /bar/log/dpkg.log zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt. Da kommen aber sehr viele Meldungen, und als Anfänger sieht man dort meist den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.
<Fuchs> /var
<bullgard4> s/bar/var/
<Orcor> wie kann ich ews finden und anschauen  auf der festplatte 
<Fuchs> Orcor: less geht zum Anschauen einer Textdatei 
<Fuchs> mit / kannst Du suchen 
<Orcor> bin hier mit Live CD on nicht von ffestplatte
<Orcor> nach upgrade auf 12.4 startet ubuntu nicht mehr der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz
<Fuchs> dann musst Du, falls nicht schon passiert, die Festplatte erst mounten 
<Orcor> nur zu info an die anderen die gerne mir helfen möchten
<Orcor> hier in live cd sehe ich meine Platte und auch meine daten auf Ubuntu wo ich upgrade gemacht habe
<bullgard4> Orcor: Du schreibst: "Startet nicht mehr." Was siehst Du denn auf dem Bildschirm dann?
<Orcor> nur bei der installation von 12.4 hht was nicht ganz geklappt 
<Orcor> also ich mahce pc an dann kommt das wo man auswählen kann was du starten willst so weit so gut danach kommt ein lilla  Bildschirm wo steht ubuntu und unten blinken die paar punkte nach paar sex kommt schwarzer Bildschirm dann geht nix mehr
<Orcor> meite sec 
<Orcor> sorry bin ausgerutscht
<bullgard4> Orcor: Ah! Das ist doch schon eine gute Beschreibung!
<bullgard4> Orcor: Und Was passiert, wenn Du Strg*Alt*F1 drückst?
<Orcor> ich habe ubuntu 11.10 gehabt dann kamm bei mir am 27 das 112.4 upgrade da ist dann habe ich es gemacht und nach dem neustart passiert nix
<bullgard4> Orcor: Und was passiert, wenn Du Strg+Alt+F1 drückst?
<Orcor> wo ?
<bullgard4> Auf der Tastatur sollst Du das drücken. Was passiert dann auf dem Bildschirm?
<Orcor> aber wo  ohne cd live oder wo
<bullgard4> Ohne Live-CD.
<Orcor> dann muß ich erst heir alles beenden und es ausprobieren
<Orcor> und wo soll ich es drücken weil wenn der schwarze Bildschirm kommt kann ich meine Tastatur nicht nutzen 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Bist Du Dir da sicher? Ein schwarzer Bildschirm ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit nichtfunktionierender tastatur!
<bullgard4> Orcor: Wenn der schwarze Bildschirm kommt, dann kannst Dju doch trotzdem die Tastatur betätigen, nicht wahr?
<bullgard4> Orcor: Bitte gib diese Tastenkombination ein, wenn der schwarze Bildschirm erschienen ist.
<mini2> moin
<mini2> wie bekomme ich raus ob meine alte CPU vom neuen ubuntu unterstützt wird? Stichwort PAE
<Orcor> ok muß mich mal hier kurz raus tun
<bullgard4> mini2: Was meinst Du mit "neuem Ubuntu"?
<srtu> PAE?
<Orcor> danach sage bescheid aber mir ist aufgefallen das bei schwarzen Bildschirm ich nicht meine num taste einschalten kann
<mini2> ist nicht jetzt 12.04 da?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> und ich hab probleme damit
<mini2> da habe ich gelesen es soll ein PAE kernel sein, der nicht unbedingt auf allen alten CPUs läuft
<Orcor> habe upgegradet auf 12.4 und dann startet nix mehr
<bullgard4> Orcor: Die Taste "Num" benötigst Du im Augenblick noch nicht.
<mini2> Orcor: was denn z.b.?
<Orcor> weil wenn ich merke das ich die num net klicken kann und die net lecutet dann denke ich das die tastatur net geht
<Orcor>  aber was soll ich dann machen wenn ich die tasten gedrückt habe?
<bullgard4> mini2: Dann wird Ubuntu 12.04 einen rückfallmodus installieren, und Du kannst trotzdem arbeiten mit Ubuntu 12.04.
<Orcor> und wie ist das mit meinem Internet wie kann ich online sein wenn ubuntu net startet
<jokrebel> Orcor: Denke heißt - nicht wissen…
<mini2> bullgard4: ok also kann ich es problemlos installieren? kann ich es vorher auch irgendwie prüfen ob mein rechner davon betroffen ist
<Orcor> naja bis gliech 
<bullgard4> Orcor: Du sollst uns sagen, was dann für ein Text auf dem schwarzen Bildschirm erscheint.
<bullgard4> mini2: " "PAE allows a 32-bit kernel to access more than 4GB of RAM by paging small amounts of the RAM above 4GB into the memory area below 4GB. It does not use any 64-bit technology, features or anything. It is analagous to LIM-spec expanded RAM in MS-DOS.."
<bullgard4> mini2: Installier einfach!
<Orcor> ok oder ich mach ein Bild auf handy
<bullgard4> mini2: Du kannst es prüfen, indem Du im Intgernet herausfindest, ob Deine CPU PAE unterstützt.
<bullgard4> Orcor: Vielleicht später. Zuerst kannst Du ja ein paar von den ersten Buchstaben abschreiben. 
<Orcor> welche buschstaben
<bullgard4> die ersten
<fr00d> Servus
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nvidia-settings dazu bewegen kann auch ohne DISPLAY zu arbeiten? Ich möchte gerne in einem munin plugin die Temperatur der Grafikkarte abfragen.
<bekks> fr00d: Da es eine X application ist, brauchst Du ein DISPLAY.
<mweyen> fr00d: ggf. mal mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors versuchen?
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> fr00d: probier mal nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp
<fr00d> Frickelpit: Da bin ich dabei, das funktioniert mit display, aber ohne nicht: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -c ":0.0" --query GPUCoreTemp | grep Attribute | sed -e 's/\.//g' | awk '{ sum=$4; } END { print "nvidia_temp.value", sum; }'
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<Orcor> also alt+Strg+f1 habe ich gemacht da passiert nix weil man die tastatur nicht benutzen kansnt wie ich es mir gedacht habe
<jokrebel> Orcor: Solange die LESs nicht am blinken sind, kann man die Tastatur vermutlich schon noch benutzten. schau dir mal die magic SysRequest- tastenkombinationen im Wiki auch noch an.
<Frickelpit> fr00d: wieso -c?
<Orcor> bei mir blinkt nix
<Orcor> ich kann drücken was ich will passieren tut nix
<Orcor> außer das der pc ab und zu nur piepst
<jokrebel> Orcor: Na dann ist er auch nicht aufgehangen normalerweise.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Da wäre hilfreich zu wissen, _wann_ er piept und auch _wie_ (lang - lang - kurz … oder so)
<smeexs> orcor was verwendest du als monitor und welches kabel (vga oder hdmi)
<Orcor> naja so bald ich irgend eine taste egal welche drücke kommt nur ein kurzes piep
<jokrebel_> Orcor: Was auch infach bedeuten kann, dass Dein Rechner ausgelastet ist und und der Tastaturpuffer voll ist…
<jokrebel_> Orcor: Geduld ist nicht Deine Stärke, oder?
<frankenstein91> hallo, kurze Frage: für was kann man beim Networkmanager viele IPs eintragen? Multi IP scheint es ja nicht zu sein
<bullgard4> frankenstein91: Kurze Antwort: Normalerweise trägt man dort gar nichts ein.
<frankenstein91> hahaha
<bullgard4> frankenstein91: Lach nur. Ich habe dort nichts eingetragen, und mein NetworkManager funktioniert.
<frankenstein91> wer hat den schon in nem Testnetzwerk nen DHCP...
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Erklär doch nochmal etwas anders was Du erreichen willst bzw. was Du mit "Multi IP eintragen" meinst.
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Wer hat denn schon _kein_ DHCP? (sollte wenn dann jemand sein, der eigentlich weiß was er tut)
<frankenstein91> Es gibt ganz einfach im Networkmanger die möglichkeit mehrere IPs einzutragen bekomme aber noch nicht raus wieso es diese Funktion gibt
<bullgard4> Hauptsächlich dafür, wenn Du feste Netzwerkadressen verwendest.
<Orcor> hmm...
<frankenstein91> ja soweit ist mir das klar aber da würde ja eine reichen
<bullgard4> frankenstein91: Lach nur. Ich habe dort nichts eingetragen, und mein NetworkManager funktioniert.
<Orcor> ich weiß das der irgend was bei upgrade net installiert hat und dann nach dem neustart nicht mehr get aber ich kann ja noch grub shell machen usw aber komme da nicht weiter wen ich mache apt-get update geht und apt upgrade geht nicht da kommt was das der etwas nicht installieren kann
<bullgard4> frankenstein91: Ein Netzwerk mit nur einer Netzwerkadresse ist nichts wert.
<Orcor> naja ich werde mich nacher mal melden oder so trotzdem danke an alle
<frankenstein91> ehm schon klar aber für einen Client im Netzwerk reicht jeweils eine IP
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Quatsch
<Seymour> Ich hab da diesen DVB-S2-Adapter, Technotrend TT-connect S2-3600
<jokrebel_> Orcor: Paste das doch mal bitte.
<Seymour> Es hieß, bei 12.04 sei der Treiber dafür onboard.
<Seymour> Was muss ich denn jetzt machen, um damit Fernsehen zu gucken?
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Sag uns doch einfach was Du erreichen willst; bzw. wieso Du eine feste IP brauchst und was gegen automatische IP per DHCP spricht.
<frankenstein91> reines Intresse für was diese Funktion ist das ich in die GUI des Networkmanagers mehrere IPs eintragen kann
<Orcor> muß mal weg aber werde foto machen dann sende ich es mal 
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Dann ließ Dich zum Thema (komplexe) Netzwerke ein. Sowas ist nicht mal eben nebenbei erklärt.
<frankenstein91> naja hab damit auch Beruflich zutun gib mir dich einfach nen kleinen hinweis
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Meist nur sinnvoll, wenn Du mehrere interne Netzwerke miteinander verbinden willst.
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<frankenstein91> weil logisch für mich wäre das er mir dann ein eth0:1 macht aber das ist leider net der fall
<jokrebel_> frankenstein91: Da mir hier _ein_ Class-C-Network absolut reicht, kann ich Dir auch keine weiteren Tipps dazu geben. Und BTW mit ner Ubuntu-Support-Anfrage hat das auch eigentlich wenig zu tun. (Siehe Topic)
<koegs> jokrebel_: natürlich hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich die Größe des  Default-Fonts von normaler Fenster-Schr(ft in GNOME (Shell 3.4) verringern?
<koegs> allerdings hätte ich jetzt auch erwartet das der NM ein eth0:1 erstellt, mal sehen ob man herausfindet was der sonst macht :)
<koegs> wie kann ich mir in der busybox des alternate cd installers nochmal die partitionen listen lassen?
<Seymour> Wie krieg ich meinen DVB-S2-Adapter unter Ubuntu ans Laufen?
<smeexs> Seymour http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<lalala> koegs vor ein par stunden hatte ich mich gemeldet wegen einem bottleneck. der test mit der live cd mit iperf hat ergeben das die transferraten hin und zurück 110MB/s sind
<Longbottom> koegs: Wenn alles andere versagt: "cat /proc/partitions"
<koegs> Longbottom: danke, guter tipp :D
<koegs> manchmal kann es so einfach sein
<koegs> lalala: dann würde ich mal probieren ob die Übertragungsraten von der Live-CD via SMB/FTP auch so lahm sind
<bullgard4> Wie kann man erreichen, daß urxvt nicht durch Drücken von F10, sondern durch Drücken von F11 auf dem Bildschirmbild erscheint?
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Ein [gelöst] darfst Du dir gerne sparen solange Du nicht auch die Lösung für die Nachwelt postest :-/
<bullgard4> jokrebel_: Du hast den Sinn einer solchen Mitteilung noch nicht begriffen. :-)
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Sinn - im Sinne von "Ihr braucht nicht mehr weiter für mich Googlen"? Ich glaube ja eher, Du hast den Sinn dieses IRC-Channels noch nicht begriffen *pfft*
<Seymour> Was ist "dmesg"?
<Frickelpit> eine datei
<bullgard4> Seymour: Ein Kommando.
<Fuchs> eine ausfuehrbare, und somit ein Befehl. 
<Fuchs> Seymour: warum? 
<Seymour> Zu meiner DVB-S-Karte heißt es auf obiger Seite "Aufnahme fehlerfrei möglich, dmesg läuft aber voll"
<Fuchs> dann wird da die eine oder andere debugmeldung erscheinen
<smeexs> seymour , mit strg+alt+t kannst du den terminal öffnen , dort musst du die befehle reinkopieren und enter drücken (vielleicht noch das passwort eingeben)
<Fuchs> resp. halt ein bisschen viel davon. Dummerweise wird das auch in eine Datei geloggt, aber da gibt es logrotate
<lalala> koegs: wird gemacht 
<Seymour> smeexs, ich weiß, das dmesg | grep DVB hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert
<Seymour> Was nehm ich denn jetzt optimal fürn Programm zum TV-Gucken was möglichst wenig Ressourcen verballert? Rechner ist etwas ältlich
<Seymour> Unter Windows XP konnte man dadrauf zwar vollkommen problemlos HDTV gucken, aber Linux bringt den Prozessor dauernd an den Anschlag
<smeexs> du kannst ja mal DVBT im softwarecenter eingeben ^^
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Hab/hatte  zwar kein DVB-S, aber bei DVB-T war ich mit Kaffeine und ME-TV sehr zufrieden.
<jokrebel_> smeexs: Wenn dann eher nur DVB oder mit S oder?
<smeexs> jo das hab ich übersehn 
<smeexs> bei uns ist dvbt ja der reinste witz .. gerade mal 4 kanäle , demtentsprechend viele nutzen das in ö
<pfoetchen> Fuchs: hm ich hab mal weiter rumgefrickelt ;) (also bei dem zwei Monitore laufen mit fluxbox aber bei Unity explodiert alles Problem)  ... Wir haben das jetzt so gelöst, dass wir eine xorg.conf haben und eine .config/monitors.xml die wir von hand zurechtgefrickelt haben ... damit klappts... naja aber irgendwo ist auch noch ein bug im intel treiber (wäre ja nicht der erste ;)) den sollten wir mal reporten...
<Seymour> Es naht der große Moment
<Seymour> Hmmm
<Seymour> ME TV will nicht, startet einfach nicht
<Seymour> Fehlermeldung
<Seymour> Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<bullgard4> Seymour: Diese Meldung ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig. --  Was für ein Fernsehprogramm verwendest Du? Was für eine grafische Oberfläche?
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Wenn man da richtig mitgelesen hat ist das wohl die Fehlermeldung die Me-TV auspuckt…
<NTQ> hi. es gibt doch diesen ~/.thumbnails Ordner. Wie komme ich denn von einem Dateipfad auf den Namen des thumbnails? Einfach ein md5-hash oder sowas?
<bullgard4> jokrebel_: Wenn Me TV diese Meldung erzeugt hat, dann wohl, weil eine Netzwerkverbindung nicht geklapt hat.
<bullgard4> +p
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Vielleicht - man beachte das _or_ in "the network conennection was broken".
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.4.1-0ubuntu2] gnome-tweak-tool > »Advanced Settings« zeigt »Window Theme= Ambiance«. Aber warum ist das Feld »Shell theme« leer und neben ihm erscheint ein rotes Warndreieck?
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Das allerdings hab ich mich auch schon mehrfach gefragt. Wenn Du es rausfindest, lass es uns wissen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel_: Mach ich.
<Ryuno-Ki> Eine kleine Frage im Zusammenhang mit dem UWR ... hat hier jemand schon Precise laufen?
<Ryuno-Ki> Wir bräuchten die aktuelle Kernelversion, also das x in 3.2.x ;)
<dAnjou> Ryuno-Ki: einfach die frage fragen
<Ryuno-Ki> dAnjou: Done :)
<dAnjou> Ryuno-Ki: packages.ubuntu.com
<dAnjou> ich kanns dir nich sagen, weil ich noch oneiric hab
<Ryuno-Ki> oki, gefunden
<Ryuno-Ki> Danke
<Ryuno-Ki> ich hab noch Lucid :D
<dAnjou> mein beileid :P
<Ryuno-Ki> GNOME 2.6 ist doll ^^
<Ryuno-Ki> aber die Programme sind alt :-/
<Ryuno-Ki> Ist das normal, dass eine ISO < 700 MB in Brasero und K3b mit ~ 732 MB angezeigt wird? oO
<dAnjou> sind eventuell unterschiedliche einheiten
<Longbottom> Ryuno-Ki: Tja: 700 MiB = 700*1024*1024 Bytes = 734003200 Bytes ~ 734 MB.
<Ryuno-Ki> dann passt das nicht auf die CD :-/
<bullgard4> Ryuno-Ki: 3.2.0-24-generic
<Ryuno-Ki> Danke
<linux> Hallo liebe Gemeinde
<linux> sind hier einpaar erfahrende User unterwegs
<linux> ?
<linux> da ich eine Bitte bzw eine Hilfe brauche
<linux> bezueglisch proxychains
<linux> niemand hier anwsend
<linux> ?
<ben1u> linux: frag doch einfach drauf los
<_d4vid> linux, 100mbit?
<linux> verzeihe mir dann werde ich mal drauflos fragen :)
<linux> ?
<_d4vid> linux, leitung
<linux> also
<linux> ja na klar :)
<_d4vid> cool^
<linux> also mein problem besteht in proxychains
<linux> ich habe mittels sudo nano proxychains.conf
<linux> die configuration mittels rootrechte editiert
<linux> also socks5 reineditiert
<linux> und danach proxychains firefox eingetippt 
<linux> in der konsole soweit so gut
<lalala> koegs: hab ubuntu<->ubuntu samba getestet es war unwesnetlich schneller
<lalala> also ca 45MB/s statt 38
<linux> jedoch zeigt mir keine der whois seiten meine socks5 ip an
<linux> ?
<linux> was habe ich falsch gemacht
<dAnjou> linux: crashkurs freenode-IRC: 1. immer topic lesen 2. möglichst das problem in *einen* post packen
<linux> verzeihe mir diesen fehler
<linux> irgendwelche loesungswege parat?
<dAnjou> linux: firefox kann selbst socks proxys
<linux> ja jedoch ist schon tor dort eingetragen
<linux> als socks5
<linux> bi proychains ist ja erstmalig socks4 loclahost:9050 eingetragen
<linux> und danach meine socks5
<linux> die jedoch nicht angezigt wird
<dAnjou> linux: ich kann dir zwar nich helfen, aber für andere is der inhalt der config datei nützlich, den bitte hierein -> https://gist.github.com/ 
<kubine> Title: Gist (at gist.github.com)
<linux> *angezeigt
<dAnjou> !enter > linux 
<kubine>  linux: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<linux> ok tut mir leid
<linux> also die komplette conf in dort eintragen ?
<dAnjou> yarp
<linux> da ist nichts grossartiges eingetragen standart conf und die socks5 hinzugefuegt
<dreamon_> Wo kann bei 12.04 das Thema(Fensterfarbe und so zeug) anpassen
<jokrebel> dreamon_:  In den Systemeinstellungen oder den (nachinstallieren?) erweiterten Systemeinstellunge vermutlich.
<jokrebel> +n
<dreamon_> jokrebel, schon schon.. unter Darstellung.. Ich will aber ein solches Thema selbst anpassen.
<dreamon_> Weiße Schrift , auf einem Hellgrauen Hintergrund ist nicht der Renner
<Fuchs> dreamon_: gtk themes sind zweiteilig, eins ist die engine (kompilierter C code), das andere ist eine gtkrc 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dann willst Du vielleicht MyUnity installieren (falls es um Unity geht)
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ebendiese gtkrc kannst Du anpassen, ist Klartext
<dreamon_> jokrebel, kein Unity. GnomeClassic
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wie meinst du gtkrc?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: das Zeug _in_ den Fenstern wird von GTK+ oder Qt gezeichnet, ergo kann man da die Darstellung anpassen
<Fuchs> fuer GTK+ Programme geht das ueber besagte gtkrc oder ein Frontend dazu 
<Fuchs> das ist eine Klartextdatei, die ist Teil des von Dir verwendeten themes, die kann man (auch wenn ich das nicht gerade empfehle) auch anpassen
<Fuchs> man kann auch eine lokale .gtkrc-3.0 anlegen und Teile ueberschreiben
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ist der Fenstermanager ein GTK Programm?
<Fuchs> nein, der wiederum ist compiz, 
<Fuchs> allerdings duerfte der decorator, der den Rahmen zeichnet, das Theme von dem Gnome Fenstermanager uebernehmen
<dreamon_> Hmm.. compiz läuft auf jedenfall im moment. Kann ich dann nicht in Compiz das womöglich anpassen?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> compiz macht nur die Fensterverwaltung, die Rahmen zeichnet ein decorator 
<Fuchs> von denen gibt es nicht mehr sonderlich viele, und der verwendete duerfte einfach das Gnome Ding imitieren
<KnightRider> Hallo zusammen. Kann man Xfce problemlos parallel zu Unity installieren?
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wie könnte so ein manager heißen? compiz-decorator läuft wie ich sehe
<Fuchs> das ist der, dreamon_ 
<saitax> hannibal_, hoer auf
<saitax> ^^
<hannibal_> haha
<hannibal_> hey
<hannibal_> an alle :D
<hannibal_> habe heute ubuntu 12.04 installiert
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ja, ich sehe der Würfel geht auch wieder.. hab ihn seit 2Jahre nicht mehr benützt. Macht wohl das UPdate auf 12.04 aus. Wie kann ich nun die Farben anpassen. über ccsm? Oder ist das anderst geregelt.
<hannibal_> leider funktioniert mein touchscreen nicht wirklich...
<Fuchs> dreamon_: Farben vom Fenster_rahmen_ oder vom Inhalt? 
<hannibal_> hat jemand auch nen touchscreen und aehnliche probleme / loesungen??ß
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Fensterrahmen und vom Panel, Welches das aktive Fenster anzeigt. Fast unlesbar
<Fuchs> Gut, das Panel macht leider noch mal jemand anderes, 
<Fuchs> fuer den Rahmen: anpassen mit dem Werkzeug, das den auch unter Gnome anpassen wuerde
<Fuchs> da ich leider nicht gerade der Gnome oder Unity Nutzer bin, kann ich Dir nicht sagen welches das ist. Aber andere koennen, ziemlich sicher. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich bin immer noch verwirrt. hab ich nun Unity und die gnome-panel sind nur eine anpassung von untiy.. oder ist gnome-classic eine anpassung von gnome3?
<Fuchs> oeh, gnome-classic ist, meines Wissens, gnome2. Irrtum absolut vorbehalten, ich bin, wie gesagt, gar nicht der Gnome User
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Sag nur du nimmst KDE?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ja, aber das muessen wir nun nicht unbedingt hier diskutieren :) 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wollte das nicht diskutieren, sondern nur wissen ;)
<mythos> hmm... nice... keiner hat probleme
<mythos> das neue release muss gut sein :o
<nevchen> hehe
<crash_> hi @ all habe ein problem.....
<crash_> versuche mit dem tool UNetbootin einen bootbaren usb stick zu erstellen, aber jedesmal wenn ich den dann fertig habe und ihn an einem netbook teste kommt ein weißer bildschirm der ich nach nem pw fragt und dann geht gar nix mehr......
<crash_> weiß einer von euch woran es liegt?
<crash_> habe es schon mit etlichen versionen an Distros aufm stick probiert immer wieder das gleiche prob
<bullgard4> mythos: Ich habe erstaunlich wenig Probleme beim Aktualisieren auf Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 gehabt. Aber die versteckten kleinen Probleme werden schon noch hochkommen.
<saitax> hallo
<saitax> noch jemand wach?
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-01
<bullgard4> Mein grub 2 zeigt das Kernelauswahlmenü unter Ubuntu 12.04 nur sehr kurze Zeit an. Wie kann ich diese Zeit verlängern, bevor grub 2 automatisch mit dem ersten angezeigten Kernel bootet?
<PrickelPit> bullgard4, editiere /etc/default/grub nach deinen vorstellungen und führe danach update-grub aus.
<bullgard4> PrickelPit: Legt die Variable GRUB_TIMEOUT fest die Zeit, bevor grub 2 automatisch mit dem ersten angezeigten Kernel bootet?
<dreamon__> Wie kann man eine installationsliste der in einem System installierten Pakete machen, so das man sie wieder neu installieren kann.
<bullgard4> dreamon__: Die existiert doch auf Deinem Rechner schon!
<dreamon__> bullgard4, Hab mich wohl Mißverständlich ausgedrückt. hab 10.04 und will es komplett neu installieren(12.04). Nun wär es mir am liebsten wenn ich von 10.04 eine liste machen könnte was drauf ist und die Liste auf dem neuen 12.04 als Installationspaket übergeben kann.
<dreamon__> So das ich alle programme genauso wieder installiert bekomme
<dreamon__> geh mal in die Konsole
<dreamon__> dpkg --get-selections > installierte-software
<bullgard4> dreamon__: Du hast Dich nicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt.
<dreamon__> könnte das funktionieren?
<dreamon__> bullgard4, Klär mich auf
<Seymour> Servus,
<Seymour> Ich wollte mir grad mal das Kaffeine handbuch reinpfeiffen
<bullgard4> dreamon__: Ja. '~$ dpkg --get-selections' funktioniert.
<Seymour> Erst kam "Could not launch the KDE Help Center"
<Seymour> (ich hab LXDE.)
<Seymour> also help center nachinstalliert. Das sagt dann: "Dokumentation nicht gefunden"
<dreamon__> bullgard4, Dann muß ich noch dpkg --set-selections < installed-software machen
<Frickelpit> dreamon__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<dreamon__> Aber was mach ich damit der vorgang des Installierens beginnt.. da steht was von "dselect" .. stimmt das?
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon__> Frickelpit, Vielen dank!
<PrickelPit> bullgard4, ja timeout setzt den timer bis zum start, default den zu startenden eintrag in der bootliste von 0 gezählt.
<bullgard4> PrickelPit: Vielen Dank!
<bullgard4> Wie heißt das DEB-Programmpaket, das GoogleMail und Evolution miteinander "vereheiratet"? Will sagen, das es erlaubt, GoogleMail in Evolution zu bearbeiten?
<apollo13> bullgard4: da gibts nen protokoll was sich imap nennt :þ
<bullgard4> apollo13: Thema verfehlt: Ich habe nicht nach einem Protokoll, sondern nach einem DEB-Programmpaket gefragt.
<tessarakt2> dafür braucht man kein Programmpaket
<apollo13> bullgard4: es gibt für imap leider kein deb file
<apollo13> das kann evolution schon so
<mathiasmn> Hi, bei meinem raid 5 hat sich der name einer festplatte von /dev/sde zu /dev/sdd verändert. Wenn ich diese aber wieder durch "mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd1" zum verbund hinzufügen möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "/dev/sdd1 reports being an active member for /dev/md0, but a --re-add fails." Was mache ich falsch?
<apollo13> wann das raid mit den anderen 2 platten noch funktioniert: sdd1 nuken und neu adden
<apollo13> und resyncen lassen
<mathiasmn> apollo13, gibt es da keine andere möglichkeit? das neu adden dauert sonst nämlich fast 6h
<apollo13> ist doch eh wenig :þ
<apollo13> es gibt nen flag "i know what i do" -- aber dann solltest du wissen was du tust
<mathiasmn> apollo13, ich bin ziemlich neu mit raids. ich werds dann mal mit einem neu hinzufügen versuchen. trotzdem danke
<Guschtel> Ich hoffe Du hast ein Backup
<mathiasmn> Gutschel, brauche ich doch nicht, es hat sich ja nur der Name einer Festplatte geändert. Und eine kann ja ohne datenverlust ausfallen?
<koegs> mathiasmn: was für ein ubuntu nutzt du? normalerweise werden doch die UUIDs benutzt
<mathiasmn> koegs, ubuntu server 12.04
<mathiasmn> wenn ich /dev/md0 mounte dann dauert das --add noch länger oder?
<mathiasmn> ok ich habs selber getestet dauert 1h länger
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ich habe das DEB-Programmpaket wiedergefunden: gnome-gmail. "GNOME Gmail integrates the Gmail web interface into the GNOME environment." Meinst Du nicht, daß das ein legitimes Anliegen sein könnte?
<apollo13> bullgard4: du wolltest integration in evolution nicht in gnome -- evolution kann schon mit gmail umgehen
<bullgard4> apollo13: 'tschuldigung! Ich konnte mich nicht mehr an die genaue Funktion des Pakets erinnern und habe mich deshalb nicht präzise ausgedrückt.
<Karsten1972> Guten Morgen
<Karsten1972> Jemand hier der mir eine Frage zum Update von Ubuntu 10.04 auf 12.04 beantworten kann ?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt
<Karsten1972> Fein
<Karsten1972> Und zwar habe ich auf dem Rechner verschiedene Server Dienste laufen u.a. Appache 2 und einen SSH Server sowie einen FTP Server werden diese Dienste in der neuen Ubuntu LTS übernommen oder muss ich nach dem Update alle neu einrichten ?
<Karsten1972> Nicht zu vergessen den SQL Server :-)
<apollo13> nein, aber du solltest backups haben
<mathiasmn> Karsten1972, sichere die konfigurationsdateien, wenn sie nicht übernommen werden kannst du deine alten dann verwenden.
<fussel0> moin, ich bin nach dieser anleitung gegangen, aber irgendwas hab ich da mit meinem schlechten englisch übersehen, ich hab immernoch einen blackscreen, auf dem ubuntu 12.04
<Karsten1972> Ja daran habe ich sowieso gedacht ein Backup werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht an das Update heran getraut weil ich nicht weiss ob alles so läuft wie unter 10.04
<fussel0> oh, urgs, anleitung dauert kurzes weilchen
<fussel0> ah da: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-12-04-gma500-poulsbo-boot-options/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 gma500 (poulsbo) boot options | Shadows of epiphany (at blog.bodhizazen.net)
<mathiasmn> Karsten1972, mein alter server hatte auch 10.04. Dann ist das Mainboard kaputt gegangen und ich habe 12.04 ganz neu aufgesetzt. Die alten Konfigurationsdateien haben für apache2, proftpd, icecast2 sowie sshd funktioniert.
<Karsten1972> Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an
<koegs> Karsten1972: üblicherweise wird die alte konfiguration übernommen oder du wirst gefragt was du mit der config-datei machen willst
<koegs> sicherheitshalber mache ich aber vor dem upgrade aber immer ein vollbackup der systempartition, so ist der Rückfall zur alten Version einfacher :)
<Karsten1972> 12.04 läuft ja super habe ich auf meinem Arbeitsrechner schon seit der Beta 2 aber nun will ich meinem Server an den Kragen und da habe ich mich bisher noch nicht so getraut
<Karsten1972> Noch ne Frage :-) wenn man die 12.04 Beta hat und das fast 500 MB große Update über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung einspielt, hat man dann automatisch die LTS ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Karsten1972> danke
<Karsten1972> ich verabschiede mich erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten
<fussel0> nochmal rebooten und hoffen, bis gleich…
<whistlingpig> Hallo zusammen, wo schreib' ich denn bei ubuntu 12.04 "xrandr -o left" hin, damit ich schon 'n rotierten login screen hab'?
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 10.04.4 gab es ein Programm /usr/bin/gnome-keybinding-properties. Was ist sein Nachfolger in Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell?
<bullgard4> whistlingpig: Normalerweise schreibt man so etwas in ein Terminal. Geht das bei Dir nicht?
<geser> bullgard4: das müsstest du im Gnome-Control-Center (gnome-control-center) unter Keyboard im Reiter Shortcuts finden (sofern ich vom alten Programmnamen richtig auf die Funktionalität geschlossen habe)
<bullgard4> geser: Da finde ich es. Ich möchte gern den Komandozeilenkommando-Namen dafür wissen.
<oxtobear> huhu
<oxtobear> ich habe eine frage
<geser> bullgard4: ich glaube nicht, dass du das noch einzeln Aufrufen kannst
<bullgard4> geser: Aha! Alles in gnome-shell integriert?
<bullgard4> oxtobear: Leg los! (Ohne Vorrede.)
<oxtobear> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 lts auf einem laptop und möchte dabei das touchpad sperren. wie mache ich das?
<geser> bullgard4: alles im gnome-control-center integiert
<whistlingpig> doch natürlich, bullgard4, daher weiß ich auch, das es funktioniert
<sdx23> oxtobear: günstigstenfalls im Bios, sonst hilft beispielsweise synclient.
<whistlingpig> ich will nur, dass das automatisch beim booten ausgeführt wird
<whistlingpig> eben damit ich schon 'n korrekt rotierten login screen hab' ...
<geser> bullgard4: wie ich aber sehe kannst du mit "gnome-control-center keyboard" es direkt aufrufen
<oxtobear> synclient per softwarecenter runterladen?
<oxtobear> sdx
<sdx23> oxtobear: wenn es noch nicht verfügbar ist, ja.
<oxtobear> ok ich schau mal
<sdx23> whistlingpig: liess sich das im Konfigurationscenter nicht einstellen?
<whistlingpig> was für'n konfigurationsfenster?
<bullgard4> geser: Ah! Funktioniert! --  Wie hast Du das herausbekommen?
<sdx23> whistlingpig: rechts oben im Menü.
<oxtobear> sdx das wird per terminal ausgeführt?
<whistlingpig> noch im lightdm, sdx23?
<sdx23> whistlingpig: nein, danach in unity. Oder was benutzt du?
<whistlingpig> hm, hab' nich' geguckt, aber hab' mir schon gnome 3 installiert, ich kann unity nich' ertragen
<geser> bullgard4: ich habe mal geschaut, was so alles im Paket gnome-control-center ist, dabei festgestellt, dass es da so einige .desktop-Dateien für gibt und mal in /usr/share/applications/gnome-keyboard-panel.desktop nachgeschaut (Exec-Zeile)
<sdx23> oxtobear: ja, wird es. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> geser: Wunderbar! --  Danke!
<oxtobear> aha danke sdx ... mal schauen ob ich das damit hinbekomm
<rhumbot> hallo. ich hab gerade ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem laptop installiert. es ist kaum möglich pakete über das inet zu laden weil es so langsam ist :/ ich lad gerade von einem server bei dem ich von meinem windows standpc aus mit 3mb/s lade auf dem laptop mit ca 15kb/s 
<rhumbot> hat jemand einen tipp was ich da machen kann?
<whistlingpig> rhumbot: ich mein' bei unixmen was darüber gelesen zu haben
<whistlingpig> google mal nach ubuntu 12.04 LTS unixmen
<whistlingpig> und such' nach "WLAN" oder sowas, auf der ten things to do seite
<koegs> rhumbot: probier mal einen anderen server, de.archive.ubuntu.com scheint grad lahm zu sein
<rhumbot> ich hab gelesen dass das am wlan liegen kann hab aber auch mit kabel probiert. 
<koegs> ah ne, scheint security.ubuntu.com zu sein
<whistlingpig> jo dann hat koegs vermutlich recht und der server kommt einfach nich' hinterher
<rhumbot> hängt das am server wenn cih ein paket lad dass auf einem extra hinzugefügten server liegt?
<oxtobear> sdx23: es hat hingehauen danke
<Tjong> Hey, weiß jemand von euch wie man es bei ssh so einrichten kann, dass beim verbinden automatisch ein Befehl ausgeführt wird? Also man kann zwar einfach einen Befehl dran hängen, aber das funktioniert in meinem Fall nicht, weil danach die ssh Verbindung ja direkt wieder geschlossen wird, was ich aber genau nicht will, mein Befehl ist einfach ein simples "screen -R"
<sdx23> Tjong: du kannst in der bashrc auf dem entfernten System eine entsprechende Abfrage einbringen.
<Tjong> hm k
<Tjong> aber per Command geht das nicht?
<bekks> Ohne Konfiguration des Zielsystems, nein.
<sdx23> naja, du könntest auch eine bash aufrufen, die dann den screen aufruft - was man dann wieder an den ssh-Aufruf anhängen müsste.
<Tjong> ah ok, naja dann erstmal danke für die Tipps, ich werds mir mal anschaun, sollte halt einfach nur nen simples Skript werden um Sachen zu automatisieren, die man sonst immer manuell eingeben muss, also nochmal danke ;)
<p01nt3r> lol wieso arbeitet bei mir die aktualisierungsverwaltung(precise) ohne eingabe eines pws?
<bekks> Weil Du das vor unter iirc 15 Minuten eingegeben hast.
<geser> Tjong: versuch mal "ssh zielsystem -t -- screen -RD" (das ist das, was ich verwende um mich mit meinem im screen laufenden IRC-Client zu verbinden)
<DreamThief> geser: ich hab meine systeme im regelfall so konfiguriert, dass ich beim starten einer ssh session automatisch in meine laufende screen sitzung gelange
<DreamThief> sofern keine läuft, wird eine gestartet
<bekks> screen -DR sollte reichen.
<geser> wichtiger ist das -t beim ssh, da sonst ssh kein TTY öffnet und manche Programme, wie screen, sonst nicht arbeiten können
<p01nt3r> man lese diesen artikel: http://iloveubuntu.net/how-easily-install-classic-traditional-sessions-ubuntu-1204-lts. am anfang steht, dass man per "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback" und neues einloggen in die sitzung "gnome-classsic" den 'alten' style zurück bekommt. soweit so gut - aber die tastenkombination alt+rechtsklick auf ein panel, wie es da beschrieben ist, bringt bei mir keine panel- oder applet-einstellungen zu
<p01nt3r> tage. woran liegt das?
<p01nt3r> -s
<sdx23> p01nt3r: daran, dass es ein Fallback ist und nicht Gnome2. Man sehe sich nach einer geeigneten alternativen Desktopumgebung um.
<p01nt3r> aah ich habs: es ist super+alt+rechtsklick :-)
<p01nt3r> sdx23, danke für den (eher doch unpraktikablen) tip.
<Tjong> geser: oh jetzt erst grad gelesen: danke, genau das hat funktioniert :)
<sdx23> p01nt3r: früher oder später wirst du umsteigen müssen. Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn, jetzt noch einen Workaround zum Laufen zu bringen.
<airdem> servus. irgentwie ist es mir unmöglich die sprache eines einzelnen user szu ändern
<airdem> die settings in .pam_environment sehen korrekt aus aber werden jedesmal von den systemwide settings überschrieben
<airdem> sodass die sprache immer englisch bleibt.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, wie schauts denn aus mit cinnamon unter ubuntu? in den quellen ist es ja nicht vertreten...
<sdx23> p01nt3r: nicht meine Baustelle, sry.
<airdem> wie bekomm ich gksudo acces für nen neuen user?
<airdem> mir war aufgefallen dass der neue user nicht in der gruppe sudo und username ist
<airdem> nach hinzufügen der gruppen fragt gksudo trotzdem nach dem passwort des ersten users
<airdem> wenn ich mit dem zweiten user zb synaptic starte
<sdx23> airdem: was steht in der /etc/sudoers und was gibt "groups" bei dem zweiten User aus?
<lars_> cat /etc/sudoers
<airdem> groups is nun bei beiden users gleich
<airdem> und in sudoers steht %sudo drin
<bekks> airdem: Schieb bitte die gesamte Datei in einen pastebin.
<airdem> ist ne frische lubuntu 12 installation
<airdem> http://pastebin.com/j1DYh5vV
<kubine> Title: erdem : erdem adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo dip video plugdev fuse lp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> airdem: Und was ist die Ausgabe von "id" als zweiter User?
<airdem> safiye@lenovo-ideapad-s12:~$ id
<airdem> uid=1001(safiye) gid=1001(safiye) groups=27(sudo),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),107(lpadmin),115(sambashare),1001(safiye)
<airdem> ich hab mit der graphischen oberfläche den zweiten user erstellt und adminrechte gegeben
<airdem> und trotzdem wird nach dem pw vom ersten user gefrgat
<airdem> und der neue user ist nicht mal in der sudo gruppe und nciht in seiner eigenen
<airdem> invertierte technische weiterentwicklung?
<airdem> irgentwas fehlt doch, irgentwo---
<bekks> Der zweite User ist in der sudo Gruppe.
<airdem> aber nicht nachdem ich ihn mit der gui erstellt hatte
<airdem> zu den gruppen sudo und safiye musste ich ihn manuell hhinzufügen
<DreamThief> ähm nein
<airdem> ähm was?
<DreamThief> sudo eventuell ja.
<airdem> in safiye war der zweite user aber auch nciht drin
<DreamThief> aber die gruppe mit gleichem namen definitiv nicht
<DreamThief> das ist seine primärgruppe
<airdem> der erste ist aber in ner gruppe die seinen eigenen namen hat
<airdem> von haus aus
<DreamThief> nein, eigentlich nicht.
<airdem> vllt hat es was mit encryrption von home zu tun?
<DreamThief> mein user hier ist auch nicht mitglied dieser gruppe über die klassische mitgliedschaft
<DreamThief> und mein home ist verschlüsselt
<airdem> hm
<DreamThief> ich hab diese gruppe aber sehr wohl darüber, dass sie in /etc/passwd als primärgruppe angegeben ist bei meinem user.
<DreamThief> schau mal dort rein.
<airdem> aber die dateien sind alle erdem:erdem
<airdem> bzw safiye:safiye
<airdem> bzw im jeweiligen home haben sie diese gruppen
<airdem> in etc/passwd hab ich als letzte 2 zeilen
<airdem> erdem:x::1000:1000:erdem,,,:/home/erdem:/bin/bash und
<airdem> safiye:x:1001:27:safiye,,,,:/home/safiye:/bin/bash
<bekks> 12Aua
<DreamThief> aua.
<airdem> 27?
<bekks> Die primäre Gruppe von safiye sollte NICHT 27 sein.
<bekks> Sie sollte 1001 sein.
<airdem> ok und die kommas nach dem usernamen?
<DreamThief> 27 ist sudo
<airdem> beim einen sinds 3 beim anderen 4
<DreamThief> das is böse
<DreamThief> im regelfall ist das sudo.
<airdem> das hab ich so nicht eingestellt
<bekks> airdem: Doch. Niemand anders war das.
<DreamThief> doch, das hast du garantiert so eingestellt.
<airdem> alles wa sich getan hab ist via gui einen user erstellen
<airdem> #und via usermod +g gruppe user
<bekks> Und dabei Unsinn gemacht.
<bekks> Sag ich ja.
<airdem> die gruppe sudo und safiye vergeben
<bekks> Nein. Die _primäre_ Gruppe auf sudo gesetzt. DAS ist Blödsinn.
<airdem> und wie habe ich das getan?
<airdem> mit welchem befehl
<bekks> mit usermode +g gruppe user.
<airdem> ich dachte damit fügt man nur den nutzer der gruppe zu
<DreamThief> wieso zum geier kann ich unter precise nur noch rudimentär die eigenschaften meiner lokalen user bearbeiten?
<DreamThief> was soll denn der scheiß?
<bekks> Mit usermod +G gruppe user wäre das nicht passiert.
<DreamThief> :-S
<DreamThief> ich machs ja sonst komplett per commandline
<bekks> Warum nicht auch bei precise? :)
<airdem> okay. wieder was gelernt
<airdem> was ist nun mit den kommas?
<airdem> sind die so korrekt?
<DreamThief> bekks: auch da hab ichs bisher so gemacht
<DreamThief> bzw. alle meine rechner hängen zur user auth. sowieso am AD
<DreamThief> ich hab mir nur gerade mal die gui optionen angeschaut und mich etwas gegruselt
<airdem> vllt klappts jetzt auch mit den spracheinstellungen, mal testen
<airdem> es wird imernoch nach dem passwort des ersten users gefragt
<airdem> ähm
<airdem> .:+bekks:. Mit usermod +G gruppe user wäre das nicht passiert.
<bekks> Richtig. Ist Dir der Unterschied zwischen +g und +G klar?
<airdem> ist es nciht
<airdem> +g ist für eine gruppe +G für mehrere gruppen
<bekks> +g setzt die primäre Gruppe, +G setzt _zusätzliche_ Gruppen.
<bekks> Und deine primäre ist 27, was falsch ist.
<bekks> Setz die primäre auf 1001 und als _zusätzliche_ Gruppe sudo.
<DreamThief> Linaubel: hier werden wir dich garantiert supporten.
<Linaubel> guten tag. folgendes problem liegt vor: webcam mustek 300 (steht auf der blacklist) soll auf ubuntu 10.04 zum laufen gebracht werden. ein treiber liegt schon vor.  bitte um eine noob-taugliche erklärung, wie beides zu verbinden ist
<airdem> erst ma pm
<airdem> :)
<k1l> Linaubel: kannst du mal die ausgabe von "lsusb" in einen pastebin packen?
<k1l> !nopaste > Linaubel 
<kubine>  Linaubel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<_hannes> hi, ich hab ein problem mit firefox: das lesezeichen-menü-symbol kann man in der navigations-leiste nicht sehen
<_hannes> undgefähr so sieht das aus: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Navigation%20Toolbar%20items
<kubine> Title: Navigation Toolbar items | How to | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<dAnjou> wenn ich rsync -a ausführe impliziert das, dass symlinks als symlinks kopiert werden. das will ich nich, würde rsync -aL die option -l, die in -a drin is, aufheben?
<bekks> Benutz doch einfach -rLptgoD
<airdem> _hannes,  rechtsklick auf die leiste und "customize" oder "bearbeiten"
<airdem> und dann mit drag and drop anpassen
<airdem> vllt heisst es auch "anpassen"
<_hannes> Ja genau, da ist das Symbol dann ja drin, so wie es standardmäßig eingestellt ist
<airdem> und du willst was?
<_hannes> Wenn ich den "Anpassen"-Modus verlasse, verschwindet es
<Linaubel> k1l, pastebin.de/25804
<airdem> es gibt glaube cih 2 lesezeichen icons
<airdem> eines sieht man in der nav leiste das andere verschwindet in die lesezeichen-leiste
<_hannes> Ja, ich hab das mit dem Drop-Down-Menü drin
<_hannes> Die Lesezeichen-Leiste habe ich nicht aktiviert
<airdem> das mus auch in die lesezeichen leiste droppen glaube ich
<airdem> das funktioniert nur dort
<_hannes> Hm, aber es ist standardmäßig in der Navigations-leiste, so wie ich das auch haben will
<_hannes> In der den anderen beiden Leisten wird es auch angezeigt...
<airdem> irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<DreamThief> Linaubel: hm, mal schauen, ob das schon mal jemand auf die reihe bekommen hat
<DreamThief> Linaubel: selbst treiber compilen und die nachpflege bei neuen kernel versionen würde ich dir als anfänger nicht unbedingt zumuten wollen.
<_hannes> Okay, danke trotzdem!
<oxtobear> kann man beim ubuntu 12.04 lts eigentlich auch ne alte taskleiste einrichten statt der "apps-leiste" am linken rand?
<DreamThief> Linaubel: nur so als Suskunft vorweg: wäre eventuell ein Upgrade / eine Neuinstallation auf die aktuelle LTS Version 12.04 für dich denkbar, falls diese Webcam dort standardmäßig funktionieren würde?
<Linaubel> DreamThief, der pc wird danach nur noch die webcam bedienen und fotos machen. das ganze ist für ein zeitraffer-video projekt . es muss nur ein mal zum laufen gebracht werden.
<DreamThief> Z
<DreamThief> s/Suskunft/Auskunft/
<k1l> oxtobear: langfristig solltest du dir mal lubuntu oder xubuntu angucken
<p01nt3r> Linaubel, wo hast du den treiber denn her bezogen? evtl. gibts da auch gleich ne anleitung dazu?
<oxtobear> wieso k1l?
<k1l> oxtobear: weil du das alte gnome2 desktop konzept willst und diese das beibehalten
<oxtobear> ah ok
<oxtobear> und das kann man bei ubuntu auch nicht irgendwie umstellen?
<oxtobear> k1l
<Linaubel> p01nt3r, die anleitung ist hier.http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html aber das könnte auch chinesisch sein. ich weiß einfach nicht GENAU was da zu machen ist. 
<kubine> Title: NW802 kernel module - Frequently Asked Questions (at nw802.sourceforge.net)
<p01nt3r> oxtobear, falls du unity mit der "apps-leiste am linken rand" meinst - du kannst mit gnome-session-fallback auf gnome-classic zugreifen.
<airdem> ok die gruppen stimmen nun alle
<airdem> abrer ich kann mich nicht einloggen mit dem zweiten user
<oxtobear> p01nt3r unity nennt sich das? wie funktioniert ein gnome-session-fallback?
<k1l> oxtobear: Unity und gnome3 sehen das nicht vor. es wird noch ne zeit lang von gnome einen alten geben aber langfristig wirst du wechseln oder umgewöhnen müssen
<airdem> über su safiye gehts abe4r nicht über den loginmanager
<bekks> Wie sieht deine /etc/passwd für safiye aus?
<airdem> safiye:x:1001:27:safiye,,,,:/home/safiye:/bin/bash
<airdem> ups
<airdem> safiye:x:1001:1001:safiye,,,,:/home/safiye:/bin/bash
<airdem> so sieht sie aus+
<p01nt3r> Linaubel, das grobe findest doch schon unter "How to use/compile this module" auf der seite
<airdem> beim ersten user sind da nur 3 kommas
<airdem> was sagen die aus?
<DreamThief> Linaubel: da wäre ich vorsichtig.
<oxtobear> k1l aber wenigstens für das ubuntu12.04 sollte man das doch noch ändern können oder?
<bekks> airdem: Die trennen die logischen Inhalte dieses Feldes. Du kannst sie auch löschen.
<DreamThief> Da gibts kaum Angaben zu, mit welcher Kernel Version dieser Treiber funktioniert
<airdem> okay also isses egal ob 4 oder 3kommas
<k1l> Linaubel: das wird nicht so einfach werden mit der webcam. die ist _sehr_ alt (also gibts da wenige entwickler die die noch benutzen) und die treiber vom hersteller sind nicht mehr kompatibel
<bekks> oxtobear: Nein, kann man nicht.
<DreamThief> oh
<DreamThief> letzte news zu diesem treiber von 2007
<airdem> lande imer wiede rim loginmanager wenn ich das pw eingebe
<k1l> DreamThief: 2.4er kernels :X
<DreamThief> k1l: ich hatte das schon befürchtet, nach den paar fetzen aus dem faq
<bekks> airdem: Und wie sieht die /etc/group aus für safiye?
<oxtobear> bekks das wäre ja wie von win xp auf win 8 :(
<bekks> oxtobear: Ja, so ist das halt. :)
<oxtobear> bekks ok
<k1l> oxtobear: du kannst dir den fallback modus von gnome mal angucken. aber der rest bleibt wie eben beschrieben
<p01nt3r> Linaubel, auf der Seite steht ganz unten im letzten Absatz, dass man sich das für nen 2.5.x-Kernel selber umschreiben soll. Wie schaut das dann erst für den 3.x.x-Kernel aus?^^
<bekks> oxtobear: Daher ja der Tip, dir z.B. xubuntu oder lubuntu oder kubuntu anzugucken.
<DreamThief> p01nt3r: sie hat 10.04, da sist also ein 2.6er kernel
<p01nt3r> ist scheinbar nur für den 2.4er "out of the box" gedacht.
<p01nt3r> noch schlimmer xD
<oxtobear> k1l ok danke
<oxtobear> bekks ok danke
<DreamThief> Ich würde sagen, die Webcam wird vermutlich nicht funktionieren unter 10.04
<bekks> Welche USB ID hat die denn?
<oxtobear> p01nt3r auch danke
<Linaubel> k1l, ich habe nicht erwartet das irgendwas leicht ist. ich wills trotzdem versuchen. der pc, auf dem das ganze laufen soll ist sowieso eine leiche, deshalb keine scheu. da kann nichts passieren. was genau bedeutet nun diese anleitung? scheint ja nur wenige eingaben zu erfordern. 
<bekks> Linaubel: Die Anleitung bedeutet: "Kannst Du nicht benutzen, weil das eine Anleitung ist, die heute nicht mehr passt".
<airdem> bekks, safiye:x:1001:
<Linaubel> würde es denn was nutzen, wenn ich auf ein noch älteres ubuntu steige? wie gesagt, das ding steht da um einzig und allein zeitraffe bildchen zu schießen. 
<bekks> airdem: grep safiye /ect/group in einem pastebin bitte :)
<bekks> Linaubel: Nein. SO alte Ubuntus gibts nicht :)
<airdem> überall dort wo auch erdem drin ist
<bekks> airdem: Und das ist wo...?
<airdem> steht auch ,safiye dran
<airdem> okay moment :)
<bekks> Linaubel: Welche USB ID hat die Webcam?
<Linaubel> weiß ich nicht. steht es irgendwo?
<bekks> Ja, in "lsusb".
<Linaubel> pastebin.de/25804
<airdem> bekks, endlich es klaptp nun. hab noch den user neu hinzugefügt und usermod -a -G richtig angewandt. danke nochmal
<bekks> Die Webcam sollte durch gspca unterstützt werden. http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt
<kubine> Title: Linux Kernel Documentation :: video4linux : gspca.txt (at www.mjmwired.net)
<bekks> Daher würde ich definitiv mal ein 12.04 benutzen um das zu verifizieren.
<airdem> hab die sprahce geändert, gabs da nicht nen tool dass auch noch die ordner namen geändert hat?
<DreamThief> Linaubel: eine neuere version nehmen
<DreamThief> alter "schrott" hilft dir in dem fall nicht weiter.
<ben1u> woran kann es liegen wenn xchat lange lädt? Habe Ubuntu 12.04
<Linaubel> wenn ich jetzt die 12.04 installiere, geht die webcam?
<DreamThief> Linaubel: die wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß dafür.
<ben1u> habe unter xchat Favoriten da und bis es diese geladen hat, dauert schon mal 2-3 Minuten
<DreamThief> Linaubel: es gibt einen treiber im aktuellen kernel, der diese cam laut doku unterstützt
<bekks> Linaubel: Wissen wir nicht. Deswegen musst Du das ja ausprobieren.
<Linaubel> danke euch, für die geduld. ich werds ausprobieren. sollte es nicht klappen, geh ich in die knie und erwerbe dann eine neue cam. 
<DreamThief> Linaubel: falls du eine neue brauchst: http://www.hoh.de/hardware/eingabegeraete/webcam/logitech/18181/logitech-webcam-c525-hd-usb
<kubine> Title: Logitech Webcam C525 HD USB | Webcam | Notebook-Zubehör | hoh.de (at www.hoh.de)
<DreamThief> die kann ich empfehlen
<DreamThief> läuft out of the box, hat autofokus, der für ne webcam ganz passabel funktioniert
<DreamThief> mein bruder und ich haben die beide.
<DreamThief> ich unter 12.04, er noch unter einer älteren version
<Linaubel> :) danke schön. werd sie mir denn anschauen, falls meine versuche erfolglos bleiben. wäre allerdings schade drum, weil die cam für den außenbetrieb gedacht ist und bestimmt schnell oll ausschieht. aber man kann ja nicht alles haben...
<Minipluto> Ich habe hier einen alten rechner mit einer Onboard-Grafikkarte (Intel 82845G) und einer PCI-Grafikkarte (Radeon 9200). Im BIOS kann man nur auswählen, mit welcher er booten soll, man kann die Onboard-Grafikkarte allerdings nicht über das BIOS komplett deaktivieren. Ubuntu 12.04 Live-USB hat nun mit der Intel gestartet. Wie kann ich es veranlassen, dass er die Radeon verwendet?
<bekks> Die Logitech Webcam C525 HD USB ist nicht für den Außenbetrieb ausgelegt.
<bekks> Willst was für den Außenbetriebm kauf Dir eine Mobotix.
<DreamThief> autsch.
<DreamThief> Außenbetrieb war mir nicht bewusst, sonst hätte ich was anderes gesagt,
<Linaubel> bekks, danke. leider ist das alles ehrenamtlich und so mit dem kaufen ist immer ne sache. außerdem brauchen wir das ding nur für 4 wochen. unter der glasglocke wird eingebaut und gut ist. deshalb hoffe ich noch das meine alte sich doch irgendwie mit ubuntu verträgt
<oregano4> Guten Tag allerseits, ich vermisse in Abiword den Formeleditor den, ich nutze Xubuntu ich meine, das die Lubuntuversion das alles hat. Also das Dingen wo man im Format von Latex Formeln eintippt und daraus dann die richtige Grafik erstellt wird.
<k-zuker> sagt mal braucht kann ich eigentlich ruhigen Gewissens gdm und andere displaymanager entfernen. Ich habe nämlich xubuntu lubuntu
<k-zuker> und gnome installiert.
<bekks> Einen solltest Du behalten.
<k-zuker> und irgendwie dadurch ein paar loginmanager mitgekriegt.
<bekks> Macht doch nichts.
<Linaubel> wie kann ich die iso datei (installation ubuntu 12.04) über einen usb stick "laufen" lassen? nur kopieren reicht da scheinbar nicht. gibt es außerdem noch eine andere möglichkeit um ubuntu 10.04 auf den aktuellsten stand zu bringen? 
<vectory> Linaubel: du musst nicht die iso installieren
<vectory> Linaubel: einfach in die konsole und `do-release-upgrade' starten
<vectory> oder über den update manager
<vectory> ... wenn du schon 10.04 drauf hast
<DreamThief> Eine Neuinstallation ist aber trotzdem schneller.
<bekks> Und fehlerfreier.
<DreamThief> Japp.
<mythos> usb-creater-gtk ist wohl das tool, das er sucht
<bekks> Linaubel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive
<kubine> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mythos> *creator
<DreamThief> unetbootin sollte auch helfen ^^
<k-zuker> "Einhängen des Ordners nicht möglich. Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen" kommt wenn ich von rechner a auf meinen freigegeben dokumenten Ordner auf Rechner B zugreifen will. Bei beiden ist ubuntu bzw. kubuntu 12.04 drauf.
<k-zuker> was mache ich falsch? die Ordner werden in nautilus angezeigt.
<jokrebel> k-zuker: Benutzt Du SMB um von einem Ubuntu auf ein anders zuzugreifen, oder wie?
<k-zuker> aber der zugriff geht nicht. Egal mit welchen user, und irgendwie lassen sich die fregaibeoptinonen unter nautilus nicht ändern. jokrebel ja
<k-zuker> jokrebel, was denn sonst ^^
<jokrebel> ftp ssh nfs? smb ist IIRC um zu Windows kompatibel/zugreifbar zu sein
<k-zuker> iirc? und wie lässt sich das mit nautilus bewerkstelligen
<k-zuker> bei network:// kommt der rechner und der wird gleich mit smb:// angesprochen
<andi> jo
<andi> hi
<andi> wie installiere ich jdownloader?
<andi> jeder sagt ubuntu ist so einfach ...
<andi> hallo - jemand zuhause?
<vectory> andi, runterladen anklicken?
<vectory> alternativ auf ubuntuusers im wiki nachlesen
<andi> vergesst es ich boote jetzt windows
<andi> kann doch nicht sein, dass ich erste ne anleitung lesen muss 
<andi> wo ist synaptic hin - 
<vectory> synaptiv kennt kein jdownloader iirc
<vectory> und wie machst du das dann in windows, etwa runterladen und anklicken? na dann viel spass
<andi> von der website herunterladen und starten
<vectory> naja, so auch unter ubuntu oder wo ist dein problem?
<andi> kaum ist etwas im package manager nicht vorhanden ist das immer so kompliziert
<andi> ich muss hier irgendwelche quellen freischalten ppa - krieg das aber nicht hin
<vectory> muss du nich, lad einfach runter und starte das teil, kann doch nicht so schwer sein
<vectory> ist zwar nicht der beste weg, aber sicher im moment am einfachsten
<andi> ok mom
<andi> habe "Download (MULTIOS Zip)" schon heruntergeladen
<andi> wo ist jetzt die ausführbare datei für linux ?
<vectory> *.jar
<andi> .exe ist ja für windows
<andi> oh
<andi> und wie führ ich das aus - er will mir das paket entpacken ...
<vectory> das jar paket? ne
<andi> bei doppelclick auf jar datei kommt der entpacker ..
<vectory> tja, du willst es aber mit java starten
<andi> ja, und wie mach ich das?
<vectory> also entpacken und im terminal `java -jar /pfad/zur/datei.jar'
<tessarakt2> gnaa
<vectory> bzw, bei mir in 10,04 kann man auch einfach nen starter anlegen, der die jar ausführt, ohne den java umweg
<tessarakt2> bei mir hängt gelegentlich die Maus
<vectory> maus putzen?
<tessarakt2> also der Cursor bleibt auf irgendwelchem Nicht-Standard-Symbol, Maus tut nicht mehr, Tastatur schon
<tessarakt2> meist, wenn ich im Firefox arbeite
<andi> ich glaub bei mir ist kein java installiert
<tessarakt2> wenn ich den dann mit kill abschieße, wird der Cursor wieder normal und die Maus reagiert wieder
<andi> kennt jemand eine alternative zu jdownloader zum öffnen von .dlc dateien?
<andi> am besten ohne java?
<andi> ok java installiert aber ich hab nicht die erlaubnis die datei auszuführen - weil das executable bit fehlt
<andi> haleluja nun klappts!
<andi> danke für die unterstütztung
<PBeck> hi
<reddexx> ich möchte gerne unter linux meine festplatte partitionieren also sprich teilen
<reddexx> wie kann ich das machen bevor ich ein schwerliegende fehler mache :D
<Frickelpit> reddexx: dann kannst du es grafisch mit gparted machen z.b., das gibts auch auf der live-cd
<reddexx> hab gparted auf ubuntu drauf
<reddexx> nur ich kann die nicht teilen
<bekks> Natürlich nicht. Du musst das von einer Live-CD aus tun.
<bekks> NAchdem Du ein Backup angelegt hast.
<reddexx> muss die platte formatiert werden?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal, was Du tun willst, und warum?
<reddexx> will win8 wieder draufhaen zum testen xD
<ZeroMC> Hab es in einer virtualbox getestet
<ZeroMC> hat mir gereicht
<reddexx> manche anwendungen brauch ich windows halt xD
<reddexx> ich weis ist nicht so sonderlich gut xD
<bekks> Keine Anwendung braucht Win8. :)
<reddexx> hab aber meine win7 disk verloren
<bekks> reddexx: Teste es in VirtualBox, das ist einfacher als mit gparted zu hantieren und möglicherweise alle Daten zu verlieren.
<reddexx> gibt es eine virtual image?
<bekks> Wozu?
<reddexx> von windows
<reddexx> ich brauche das für windows anwendungen wo wine nicht supporten kann
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Wozu brauchst du ein "virtual image", was auch immer das sein soll?
<reddexx> Virtual image ist so wie eine livedisk
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht. :)
<bekks> Ein virtual image ist ein "Image" eines Betriebssystems zur Verwendung mit einer Virtualisierungssoftware.
<reddexx> schlaubi xD
<bekks> Und wenn Du Win8 hast, um es auf deinem Rechner zu installieren, kannst Du das genau so gut in einer virtuellen Maschine unter VirtualBox installieren.
<reddexx> geht des? das braucht doch mehr leistung oder ?
<bekks> Natürlich geht das.
<reddexx> weil ich starte ja ein 2tes betriebsystem
<reddexx> bzw. 2 gleichzeitig
<bekks> Du virtualisierst ein zweites Betriebssystem.
<reddexx> ja aber gleichzeitig
<bekks> Was möchtest du unter Windows 8 denn testen?
<bekks> Und was für eine CPU hast Du, und wieviel RAM?
<reddexx> Das sind ramfressende programme wo es für linux keine alternative gibt
<reddexx> für videobearbeitng
<bekks> Namen. Beispiele.
<reddexx> ähnlich wie adobe aftereffect
<bekks> Und exakt?
<reddexx> Sony Vegas
<reddexx> hab das nicht unter wine laufen zu bekommen
<bekks> Wundert mich nicht. Das benötigt direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware, insb. die Grafikkarte.
<reddexx> und sonst täte es extrem laggen xD
<reddexx> jup#
<bekks> Vergiss die Idee, das in einer virtuellen Maschine zu benutzen.
<reddexx> leider gibs dies nicht für linux
<reddexx> und auch keine altzernative
<reddexx> bzw keine gefunden
<reddexx> xD
<bekks> Mach ein Backup deines Rechners und benutz eine Live-CD mit gparted.
<reddexx> so wie mach das partitionieren
<reddexx> kann ich nicht theroetisch mit der win8 disk partitionieren
<reddexx> ?
<bekks> Ohne Backup? Nein.
<bekks> Ohne Datenverlust? Nein.
<reddexx> hab ja noch backups xD
<bekks> Dann nimm eine Live-CD und gparted.
<reddexx> backup ist kein problem
<reddexx> ich teste mal
<reddexx> bis später
<bekks> Selbst schuld...
<dreamon_> Seit update auf 12.04 hab ich beim Abspielen von Videos mit VLC, 2Fenster offen, eines daß das Video aufmacht und das andere zum Steuern. Das war früher immer eins. Weiß jemand wo man das einstellt. Hab schon gesucht.
<bekks> Es kann auch an der Version von VLC liegen, dass das so ist.
<dreamon_> 1.20 Twoflower kam mit 12.04 mit. hmmmmm
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber mein Grünproblem beim Abspielen ist weg.. ;)
<dreamon_> Dafür hab ich beim spulen probleme das der Ton weggeht und dann nicht mehr kommt.
<k-zuker> nfs einrichten ist gar nicht so leicht...
<bekks> Eingerichtet in ca. 30s.
<bekks> Woran hakt es?
<Frickelpit> bekks lässt sich imm er so viel zeit …
<Frickelpit> *immer
<bekks> :D
<bekks> *herumtrödel*
<k-zuker> bei sudo export -ra   kommt die fehlermeldung exportfs: ... does not support NFS export
<bekks> export -ra ist auch falsch.
<bekks> Das muss exportfs heissen.
<bekks> Und kannst du uns bitte die vollständige, genaue Fehlermeldung geben?
<k-zuker> meinte ich auch
<bekks> ! nopaste > k-zuker 
<kubine>  k-zuker: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<k-zuker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960553/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und wie sieht deine /etc/exports aus, ebenfalls in einem nopaste?
<k-zuker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960562
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k-zuker> ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Hast Du ein verschlüsseltes Home?
<k-zuker> jope
<bekks> Heisst das Ja oder Nein? :)
<k-zuker> ja
<k-zuker>  :)
<bekks> Dann hast Du den Grund, warum das nicht geht :)
<k-zuker> hmm :/
<k-zuker> geht also doch nicht...
<k-zuker> mit ns
<k-zuker> nfs, also samba nehmen oder wie geht das?
<bekks> In DEINEM Setup geht das nicht so wie du das gerne hättest.
<k-zuker> ist es denn viel komplizierter?
<rootlogin> tach zusammen :)
<bekks> k-zuker: Definiere "es".
<rootlogin> Kleine Frage, weiss jemand zufällig wie man nachschauen kann, wie weit resize2fs ist? ich bin gerade dabei en RAID zu vergrössern, aber der werkelt schon seit fast ner stunde und es wär mal intressant zu wissen wie weit der schon ist...
<bekks> rootlogin: Nein, gibts nicht.
<k-zuker> es = nfs zu
<k-zuker> nfs einzurichten
<bekks> Die Einrichtung hast Du erfolgreich vorgenommen, aber man kann keine verschlüsselten Shares anlegen. Das sagt exportfs Dir auch.
<bekks> Die Einrichtung ist eine Zeile pro Share, also "nicht kompliziert".
<k-zuker> und wie schaut die aus?
<bekks> Schau in deine /etc/exports
<bekks> Da hast Du gleich drei davon.
<k-zuker> im wiki steht nix zu verschlüsselten home...
<rootlogin> bekks: Ach schade...
<rootlogin> bekks: heisst das auch, dass wenn jetzt zufälligerweise meine SSH verbindung sich trennen würde (Reconnect oder so) das ganze RAID zur Sau wäre?
<bekks> Nein. Das Dateisystem wird ziemlich sicher unbrauchbar sein. Dem RAID ist das egal.
<rootlogin> bekks: Ja klar, dass meinte ich... xP
<geser> nächstes mal sowas in einem Screen starten
<rootlogin> geser: und wie stellt man das an?
<k1l> !screen > rootlogin 
<kubine>  rootlogin: Informationen zu Screen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<bekks> Man startet screen, und startet darin dann was immer man möchte.
<rootlogin> kubine: Danke :)
<bekks> ! bot > rootlogin 
<kubine>  rootlogin: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<rootlogin> Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie lange das etwa dauert ein Ext4 von 3 auf 4 TB zu vergrössern?? :S
<bekks> SEHR lange.
<bekks> Je nachdem in welchem Zustand dein Dateisystem vorher war.
<ppq> rootlogin: lass den pc besser über nacht laufen :)
<bekks> Und hoffe, dass die SSH Verbindung nicht abreisst :)
<DreamThief> das macht man doch in einer screen session ...
<rootlogin> hätt ich das vorher gewusst :(
<DreamThief> ...
<rootlogin> ui endlich fertig :(
<rootlogin> :)
<Seymour> Jemand wach?
<Seymour> Wine Problem: Excel startet nicht mit Fehlermeldung "IOPL nicht aktiviert"
<Seymour> ich hab dann mal https://jeremy.visser.name/2008/08/iopl-not-enabled-with-visio-2003-in-wine/ probiert, nützte aber nix.
<bekks> Welche Ubuntu Version genau? Welche Excel Version genau?
<Seymour> Ubuntu 12.04, Excel 10
<bekks> Was ist Excel 10?
<Seymour> XP
<bekks> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Excel (at appdb.winehq.org)
<bekks> Dann lies das mal. Die Excel Version ist Mist.
<Seymour> Je nun, alle danach sind von der Bedinung her Mist ;-) ab davon, dass ich sie nicht besitze...
<bekks> Ja, und die, die Du hast, scheint unter Wine nicht sauber zu funktionieren, wie man nachlesen kann.
<jokrebel> Und hier ist Ubuntu, weshalb ich Dir Open/Libre-Office ans Herz lege.
<Seymour> jokrebel, nützt nix, da ich keinerlei Inkompatibilitäten der erzeugten Dateien zu MS Office riskieren kann
<DreamThief> *lol*
<Seymour> Hatte schon mit LO Writer massig Probleme in der Hinsicht und kann es nicht mehr nehmen
<Seymour> das kann ich nicht auch noch beo Excel
<Seymour> Also für den privaten Gebrauch schon, gerne, aber nicht zum Datenaustausch mit Windows benutzen den Kunden
<_d4vid> Seymour, wie waers damit dat du es mit Libreoffice versuchst?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Dann kann ich nur sagen, nütz Excel unter Windows und frag die Windows-Leute.
<Seymour> Thanks for playing
<p01nt3r> vlc maximiert sich auf vertikaler ebene, wenn ich die arbeitsfläche wechsle (unter precise/gnome classic/compiz), woran könnte das liegen?
<Lexian> Unser Dorf hat jetzt ne WiMAX / Breitbandinternet diese antenne station ist 20 Meter von unser Haus. Das geile ist das Wlan netz ist mit WEP gesichert. 
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> WEP-EAP und du kannst jahrelang versuchen, den RADIUS-Server zu knacken.
<Lexian> ja hallo wieso WEP? ist in 5 min offen
<Fuchs> das klingt nach einem umwerfend guten Thema fuer $nicht_hier 
<dreamon_> Wenn ich bei 12.04 LibreOffice Writer auf den Deskopt ziehe dann ist das symbol mit einem Schlüsselsymbol versehen. Andere Symbole kann ich problemlos rausziehen. Nur alles was mit Libre zu tun hat geht nicht
<ppq> dreamon_: wenn ich dich nun richtig verstehe willst du einen libreoffice writer starter auf dem desktop? du kannst dir afaik die .desktop dateien (die starter) sonst auch manuell auf den desktop kopieren und die rechte ggf. anpassen: 'cp /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/xdg/writer.desktop /home/username/Desktop' beispielsweise.
<ppq> oder /home/user/Arbeitsfläche oder wie auch immer das nun heißt
<dreamon_> ppq, Werde ich gleich testen. Er erstellt nur einen Link.. und kann ihn irgendwie nicht verwesen.
<dreamon_> ppq, Danke für den Tip.. geht super!
<ppq> schön :)
<Hesmon> show servers
<Hesmon> list
<ppq> hallo Hesmon 
<ppq> kann man dir behilflich sein?
<Hesmon> argjs sorry
<Hesmon> Remmina zickt
<ppq> !wf
<kubine> ppq: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Hesmon> Ubuntu 12.04 / Gmome Classic/ ich nutze Remmina um auf 20 Server zuzugreifen
<Hesmon> ssh und rdp. Ständig stürzt das Programm komplett aab
<bekks> Und das äußert sich mit welchen Fehlermeldungen?
<Hesmon> gar nichts
<ppq> Hesmon: starte es doch mal im terminal und halte darin nach fehlermeldungen ausschau
<Hesmon> eine Session bleibt "hängen". Dann hilft nur noch das Programm zu beenden
<ppq> und in der ~/.xsession-errors kann man auch mal gucken
<Hesmon> ahh gute idee
<mado> Hallo und Guten Abend!
<mado> Jemand von LibreOffice hat mich hierher geschickt ... mein Problem ... ich war im Chat von "the4gospels.net" und konnte von dort aus leider keine Chatzeile in ein LibreOffice-Dokument kopieren ... 
<mado> Fehlermeldung: "Gewünschtes Zwischenablage-Format steht nicht zur Verfügung" 
<ppq> mado: probier doch mal, das ohne formatierung einzufügen
<Hesmon> xsession-errors sieht unauffällig aus und remmina startet auch über terminal im "hintergrund" - keine fehlerausgabe in der console :-(
<jokrebel> mado: Mit Ubuntu? welcher Chat-Client?
<ppq> mado: geht irgendwo in "bearbeiten"
<mado> ich hab' nichts anderes gemacht als ... 1) Text markieren ... 2) STRG / CTRL + C ... 3) STRG / CTRL + V
<ppq> mado: außerdem kannst du versuchen, deinen text nur zu markieren und dann im dokument per druck aufs mausrad/mittlere maustaste einzufügen
<mado> unter Ubuntu ... und den Chat besuchte ich mittels Mozilla Firefox
<mado> in MS Windows funktionierte es ... unter Ubuntu scheint es nicht so glatt zu laufen
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist kaputt.
<mado> die Sache mit der mittleren Taste funktioniert auch nicht ppq :)
<mado> Moechtet ihr es einmal versuchen?
<ppq> mado: und das andere?
<hjaekel> mado: hab es gerade ausprobiert, bei mir wird gar nichts kopiert. könnte das ein flash-feature sein? der chat ist jedenfalls in flash programmiert
<mado> ppq, ... interessant ... unter Ubuntu muss ich "unformatierter Text" via CTRL + SHIFT + V einfuegen :)
<mado> hjaekel, ... unter MS Windows gibt es kein Problem ... 
<mado> Problem "fast" geloest, denke ich ... 
<ppq> mado: alles klar, wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich an flash liegen :)
<mado> aber warum ist das unter Ubuntu ein Problem? *verwundert*
<ppq> faustregel: wenn es probleme gibt und flash involviert ist, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich schiuld *g*
<mado> ich meine ... es ist doch ein einfaches Text kopieren, dachte ich 
<mado> ppq, :D
<ppq> mado: das wird wohl mit der zwischenablage zusammenhängen, die vom x-server ist natürlich anders als die unter windows
<ppq> aber das ist reine spekulation
<mado> naja ... wenigstens klappt es jetzt mit "unformatierter Text einfuegen" :) ... ... ppq aha! ... :)
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist immer noch kaputt.
<bekks> EIN Punkt reicht vollkommen aus.
<mado> fuer mich war die Zwischenablage immer der Speicher oder so etwas Aehnliches, in welchem mein Text oder sonst was landet, wenn ich etwas verschieben bzw kopieren wollte
<mado> bekks, - bitte um Verzeihung - jeder IRC-Raum behandelt dies anders / bzw jede Person
<mado> dann moechte ich mal wieder "Danke fuer eure Hilfe sagen" - 
<mado> ppq, ? Was meinst du? Kann Flash auch Schuld haben, weil mein Mikrophon in diesem Chat nicht funktioniert?
<ppq> mado: wenn dein mikrofon ansonsten unter ubuntu funktioniert, kann das gut sein
<mado> andere duerfen auch mitreden :)
<mado> ppq, wirklich seltsam
<ppq> mado: zu gütig. :p
<mado> ach weiszt du - heute ist Tag der Arbeit :D
<ppq> wir haben übrigens auch nen plauderchannel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mado> oder wie nennt sich dieser 1. Mai sonst noch? *winkt es ab*
<mado> ich werde da gerne auch mal wieder reinsehen 
<mado> und mein Mikrophon schien bisher zu funktionieren (ich probierte es mit diesem "Audio-Rekorder" aus)
<mado> via Instant-Messaging konnte ich es noch nicht probieren
<mado> Entschuldigung ... noch etwas ... 
<mado> Mir wurde letztens geraten nvidia-173 zu installieren ... 
<bekks> Bitte bitte benutz nicht dauernd diese Augebkrebspunkte.
<mado> Verzeihung! 
<bekks> Und in welchem Zusammenhang wurde Dir die Installation von nvidia-173 geraten?
<mado> naja - ich hab' Ubuntu 12.04 installiert - man sagte mir ich soll mich davor hueten einfach blindlings einen nvidia-Treiber zu installieren 
<k1l> mado: depends
<mado> und man erklaerte mir ich soll nvidia-173 installieren
<bekks> Und warum -173, warum nicht den aktuellen?
<k1l> je nach karte etc
<mado> da das neue nvidia-Zeug nur fuer Aerger sorgt
<bekks> Was ich für eine Lüge halte.
<k1l> mado: das "zeug" tut hier super. also pauschalisieren ist anscheinend nicht so clever
<mado> sitze hier an einem "Notebook" - "nvidia geforce 8600 gt" (mobile)  
<bekks> Es kommt einzig auf deine Hardware an, von welcher Treiberversion sie unterstützt wird.
<mado> hilft das weiter k1l und bekks ?
<k1l> mado: nvidia-current nehmen und gut ist
<mado> oder braucht ihr noch etwas anderes? k1l und bekks 
<bekks> nvidia-current funktioniert damit.
<mado> Warum wurde ich dann von dieser anderen Person gewarnt ?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das denn wissen? Frag doch die Person.
<k1l> mado: das fragst du am besten diese andere person
<mado> ich fragte euch, weil ich dachte ihr könntet da vielleicht auch etwas wissen 
<mado> immerhin helft ihr hier ja Leuten wie mir :)
<k1l> mado: :/
<mado> deswegen dachte ich, dass manche Dinge abgesprochen wurden unter einander
<bekks> mado: Trotzdem können wir (noch) nicht hellsehen. :)
<mado> bekks, k1l - ja ok - Danke!
<mado> gut dann bekks und k1l - ich hab' auf "install" geklickt
<bekks> ?
<mado> sprich: nvidia-current lädt herunter und wird installiert bekks 
<holgi> moin habe eine fehler gefunden
<holgi> lage mal das video hoch mom
<bekks> Beschreib doch einfach was das Problem ist.
<holgi> mom 
<holgi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaP3GX7x5bQ&feature=youtu.be
<kubine> Title: out.ogv - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<holgi> könnt ihr das sehen mit den einfügen?
<bekks> Beschreib doch einfach was das Problem ist.
<bekks> Ich möchte mir kein Video angucken um einen Fehler zu suchen.
<holgi> einfügen bleibt grau 
<bekks> Wann, wo, bei was genau?
<Fuchs> darfst Du in dem Verzeichnis schreiben? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein: deshalb. 
<holgi> wenn man eine datei ausscheide 
<holgi> und dann in ein  andere einfügen will
<bekks> "in ein andere" heisst? In einen anderen Ordner?
<holgi> und dann in ein  anderen order einfügen will
<holgi> kann man gut aufm video sehen :)
<bekks> Hast Du entsprechende Rechte auf den anderen Ordner?
<niemand> und das klicken der Auswahln "Einfügen" funktioniert, obwohl grau
<holgi> ja
<niemand> holgi, sieht stark nach bug aus
<holgi> einfügen das geht ja
<niemand> also: offensichtlich
<niemand> version?
<niemand> wann tritt es auf? etc...
<holgi> 12.04
<holgi> immer
<niemand> ok, dann such wen, der es bestätigen kann und mehr als ich weiß
<k1l> holgi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-themes/+bug/973491
<kubine> Title: Bug #973491 “nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and pas...” : Bugs : light-themes (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<holgi> ok thx
<smeexs> ich nutze kaum mails und mit dem irc komm ich auch nicht zurecht (obwohl ich echt schon viele irc clienten erfolgreich verwendet hab)
<smeexs> kann ich dieses mail-symbol nicht einfach aus der leiste werfe
<holgi> smeexs ja
<smeexs> verwendet das überhaupt jemand , hier zb ? derweilen wär mir ein in die leiste eingebundener irc-chat schon recht lieb 
<Fuchs> sowohl xchat wie auch konversation koennen sich in den tray packen, wenn man das unbedingt will 
<smeexs> nein muss nicht unbedingt sein , xchat blendet mir die nachrichten ja eh ein und meldet sich mit nem beep 
<smeexs> nur dieses ungebrauchte symbol hätte ich gerne aus der leiste , aber auch nur wenn das keine fehler verursacht
<Juzam> nabend
<Fuchs> smeexs: da kann ich leider nicht helfen, kein unity / gnome, sorry 
<Juzam> wollte mit precise mein system neu aufsetzen, nach der installation habe ich aber ständig eine system load ab 0,3 bis über 1 jedoch ist die cpu idle. jemand tipps, wie ich die ursache finden kann?
<Juzam> die einzlnen prozesse zeigen in htop auch 0% cpu usage und auch bei io 0 an
<oO> nabend
<bullgard4> Nach der Aktualiserung auf Ubuntu 12.04 kann ich zwar in meiner eingebetteten HSQLDB suchen, aber die Daten nicht verändern. Abhilfe? 
<oO> möchte mir ein netbook kaufen, am liebsten einen asus eee, und am liebsten den 1215B, hab aber gelesen dass es probs mit dem und ubuntu geben könnte, hat da jemand zufällig erfahrung gesammelt?
<k1l> !hcl > oO 
<kubine>  oO: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> oder gib mal direkt "asus 1215b ubuntu" bei google ein. dan findest du sicher was
<oO> danke, ohje sehe schon dass der nur probleme macht,. wie schade der wäre perfekt
<bugs_bugger> guten abend. ich hab ein problem, in mein system zu booten. das grub menu wird angezeigt, aber danach seh ich nur schwarz (hatte bootscreen is deaktiviert). CTRL-ALT-DEL startet das system neu, ansonsten passiert nix, GDM taucht nicht auf. kann mir da jemand helfen. is meine grub conf defekt?
<k1l> bugs_bugger: welches ubuntu ist das? hast du da was verändert? welche graka hast du?
<bugs_bugger> is nich so ganz ubuntu um ehrlich zu sein sondern linux mint. ich hab ne nvidia
<bugs_bugger> genaues modell weiß ich grad ned.
<k1l> bugs_bugger: dann fragst du am besten bei mint direkt nach
<k1l> die support anlaufstellen verrät dir die website von ihnen
<bugs_bugger> ok danke. ich dachte nur, es könnte evtl. auch daran liegen, dass ich letztens meine partitionen verändert habe. das wäre ja dann unabhängig von ubuntu oder mint
<k1l> bugs_bugger: das kann es. sag es am besten dem mint support wenn du dort fragst
<bugs_bugger> gut. danke
<p01nt3r> mein arbeitsflächenumschalter zeigt jede arbeitsfläche als arbeitsfläche 1 an, ist das normal?
<bullgard4> p01nt3r: Welche grafische Bedienoberfläche verwendest Du?
<p01nt3r> bullgard4, gnome 3.4 mit ubuntu-classic
<p01nt3r> bullgard4, bei mir werden (vielleicht deshalb) die fenster verschiedener arbeitsflächen durcheinandergewürfelt, wenn ich zwischen den bereichen switche.
<bullgard4> p01nt3r: Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit GNOME Classic.
<swebo> hi
<swebo> ich habe das problem, das mein internet irgendwie zu lahm/unzuverlässig ist, um mir hier so online-vorlesungen anzuhören. Deswegen würde ich gerne entweder den buffer vom flashplayer deutlich vergrößern ...
<swebo> Es geht um vorlesungen von hier: http://mlecture.uni-bremen.de/ml/index.php?option=com_mlplayer&template=ml2&mlid=2187
<kubine> Title: Mobile Lecture Uni Bremen (at mlecture.uni-bremen.de)
<swebo> kann mir jemand helfen? Das mit dem herunterladen scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein wie bei youtube ...
<smeexs> was willst du herunterladen 
<smeexs> swebo
<swebo> smeexs, die videos von der website
<swebo> Es geht um vorlesungen von hier: http://mlecture.uni-bremen.de/ml/index.php?option=com_mlplayer&template=ml2&mlid=2187
<kubine> Title: Mobile Lecture Uni Bremen (at mlecture.uni-bremen.de)
<swebo> alternativ wäre es mir auch genug, von diesem flash player die buffer größe zu erhöhen, aber das scheint ja auch nicht möglich zu sein. 
<smeexs> jo habs mir dem jdown versucht geht auch nicht 
<smeexs> glaub eher das liegt an deiner leitung 
<swebo> hmm ich hab den downloadhelper probiert ... aber der scheint hauptsächlich für youtube und alle erdenklichen pornoseiten optimiert zu sein. 
<smeexs> ja viele bieten einen flash speicher an wo man nichts speichern kann 
<mado> hallo Luete ... Entschuldigt ... gab noch anderwertig etwas zu tun ... bin wieder da ... 
<mado> Leute
<smeexs> bei den großen mediatheken kann man das umgehn dank der software mediathek view (da kann man videos von ard zdf arte orf sf1 usw von den mediatheken speichern allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man da auch neue seiten hinzu fügnen kann
<smeexs> eigentlich n witz dass eine uni so veröffentlicht
<mado> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7518/flashgoescrazy.png ... dieses verzerrte Bild bekam ich gerade als ich Unterrichtsseite beim the4g-chat geoeffnet habe ... auch bekomme ich derartige Verzerrungen, beim Ansehen von Streams
<swebo> smeexs, ja, schon schade irgendwie. ich vermute, die wollen hauptsächlich traffic sparen. 
<ring0> swebo, also mit dem video downloadhleper konnte ich problem das flash video abspeichern: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<kubine> Title: Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<ring0> s/problem/problemlos
<smeexs> kannst du nicht auf play drücken und dann gleich auf pause .. und das video wird weiter geladen ?
<swebo> smeexs, leider nicht. das ist das blöde ... 
<swebo> ring0, wie hast du das gemacht? 
<swebo> :-)
<swebo> ring0, bei mir erkennt er das nicht und ich bekomme diesen button oben nicht angezeigt
<ring0> swebo, so wie mit allen anderen flash videos auch. video starten, mit dem add-on runterladen :)
<swebo_> ring0, bei mir erkennt er das nicht und ich bekomme diesen button oben nicht angezeigt
<swebo_> also ich  kann das video gar nicht zum download auswählen
<swebo_> wie heißt die datei bei dir?
<swebo_> oder machst du etwa sonen normalen mitschnitt?
<smeexs> bei mir funkzt das mit dem download adon un der uni seite auch nicht 
<smeexs> surf ich eine youtube seite an erkennt er sofort das video (symbol wird farbig)
<swebo_> achso jo
<smeexs> surf ich die uni seite an bleibt das sysmbol grau 
<smeexs> gleich wieder runter damit , das was der download helper kann kann jdownload auch , und die seiten die er nicht kann (wie die uni seite) kann das adon auch nicht 
<swebo_> es gibt echt viele firefox plugins, die irgendwie nur schrott sind
<smeexs> swebo_ hast du deine leitung schon getestet oder hast so ne schwache leistung , wenns ruckelt kann auch des netbook (falls es eines ist) zu schwach sein oder du hast ein plugin problem
<swebo_> smeexs, ne, das liegt an meiner leitung. ist halt ein wlan, und wenn andere stark surfen oder bittorent und co benutzen, bleibt für mich nicht mehr viel bandbreite übrig.
<smeexs> beileid
<swebo_> hehe
<mythos> eigenen router mit qos vorschalten?
<ring0> swebo_, sorry, es war ein anderes flash-video in einem anderen tab, was der download helper mit dem namen video.flv abgespeichert hat. das add-on hilft hier also nicht. ansonsten fällt mir nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Versteckte_Flashdateien_speichern ein
<kubine> Title: Versteckte Flashdateien speichern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs> jo ausn temp ordner ziehn , geht aber bei den wenigsten 
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-02
<ring0> smeexs, genau darum geht es in dem artikel, dass es eben nicht mehr möglich ist und andere möglichkeiten werden aufgezeigt
<smeexs> bin scho ruhig -.-
<swebo_> smeexs, hmm eigentlich ne gute idee, aber das problem scheint ja zu sein, dass er eigentlich gar nicht richtig buffert ... also vielleicht speichert er das gar nicht. 
<smeexs> jo richtig so weit kommts ja bei dir gar nicht 
<smeexs> bist du dir wirklich hunder pro sicher dass es durch die anderen langsam wird 
<smeexs> ich mein um 1-2 in der nacht unter der woche 
<smeexs> weil eigentlich sollte er schon laden , elends langsam aber doch 
<swebo_> ja eigentlich bin ich mir sicher
<swebo_> manchmal ist es abartig schnell  und ich kann sachen mit 1 MB pro sekunde runderladen, manchmal hab ich quasi modem speed. 
<smeexs> 1MB is net abartig , aber ok dann wirds schon so sein 
<swebo_> kommt drauf an, was man gewöhnt ist. 
<smeexs> die ubuntu iso hab ich mit 11MBs geladen ^^ 38 sec
<swebo_> cool
<smeexs> naja brauchen tut mans nicht wirklich , 3,5MB reicht eigentlich auch aber der 1MB up ist nett
 * tuxampol is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<ring0> !away > tuxampol 
<kubine>  tuxampol: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<tuxampol> kubine: ist als standard in xchat an. sorry, hab es nun geändert
<ring0> danke :)
<bullgard4> Nach der Aktualiserung auf Ubuntu 12.04 kann ich zwar in meiner eingebetteten HSQLDB suchen, aber die Daten nicht verändern. Abhilfe? 
<ben1u> Hallo, das senden von Bugreports per apport-gtk aus 12.04 scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegt?
<ben1u> im /var/crash/ steht upload und uploaded zu dem jeweiligen crash report aber mir wurde kein Webbrowser geöffnet um sich auf Launchpad anzumelden und den Bug zu melden.
<frybye> Moin - wenn ich ein mail senden will mit t-bird und ein imap-basierten Konto - kommt immer ein Balken mit "Nachricht in Ordner Sent kopieren... " Das "Fortschritt:" banken kommt aber nie zu Ende... es bleibe nur das Option abbrechen nach endlose warterei? Was nun...?
<frybye> das ist ein freenet.de Konto...
<ben1u> aber die Mails werden dennoch gesendet?
<frybye> ben1u: anscheinend nicht...
<frybye> ich kontrolliere es mal mit ein mail an ein anderen konto von mir...
<frybye> nein - würde nicht gesendet...
<ben1u> schliesse mal dein T-bird und starte es mal aus dem notification panel
<ben1u> und schau es dann geht
<ben1u> Hast du Ubuntu 12.04?
<frybye> ich schau mal bei freenet.de kundenzenter - was die einstellung sein soll.. das automat. config hat was von verschl. passwort usw.. ich vermuete das ist nicht richtig...
<frybye> das hab ich schon gemacht... aber warte mom . ich kontrolliere die einstellungen "per hand..." dauert ein paar min...
<frybye> das steht was von "pop3" config mit thunderbird 3.* - ich nehme an es geht nicht gut mit imap.. ich melde mich hier weider falls ich es nicht so hinkrige... bis dann - und danke...
<bullgard4> ben1u: Noch da?
<ben1u> ja
<bullgard4> ben1u: Bei mir funktioniert das Absenden von Fehlerberichten an Apport, z. B. '~$ ubuntu-bug libreoffice-base' hat eben unter 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 funktioniert. 
<ben1u> okay ich probiere mal auch mit libreoffice-base
<ben1u> okay hab kein libreoffice-base installiert aber mit "ubuntu-bug xchat" geht's
<bullgard4> ben1u: Problem (vorläufig) gelöst?
<ben1u> wenn ich "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*.crash" ausführe dann dann auf senden klicke passiert nichts
<bullgard4> ben1u: Das ist ja auch kein Wunder! Falsche Syntax.
<ben1u> nein, wieso?
<bullgard4> Was heißt "nein"?
<ben1u> apport-gtk öffnet ja mit dem jeweiligen bug
<ben1u> ich wähle ja schon die richtige crash datei
<bullgard4> Noch einmal: Du verwendest eine falsche Syntax. Hinter dem Kommando muß der Name des betreffenden DEB-Programmpaketes stehen und nicht ein Dateiname und nicht ein Pfad.
<ben1u> aber das sollte normal auch gehen: "LC_ALL=C ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_pam_fprint_enroll.1000.crash"
<ben1u> habe ich zumindest früher gemacht und ging
<ben1u> wie kann ich dann die vorhandene crash datei einlesen und den bugreport melden?
<frybye> ben1u: kommisch nie - wenn man die config verwendet das freenet.de Kundenzenter selbst angibt funtz alles.. so viel fuer das auto.config system bei thunderbird...
<bullgard4> ben1u: Ach doch: 'ubuntu-bug' akzeptiert sein 2009 doch noch mehr Kommandozeilenparametertypen, als ich es gewöhnt bin. --  Ich habe noch eine Idee: Hast Du "automatisches Crash-reporting" freigegeben?
<bullgard4> s/sein/seit/
<ben1u> bullgard4: "automatisches Crash-reporting" wie hier http://ubuntuone.com/56jtsCxM8sulyRflGGVsS0 ?
<bullgard4> ben1u: "Send error reports to Canonical" würde ich freigeben. Jedenfalls habe ich es bei mir freigegeben.
<ben1u> bullgard4: das komische ist: Ich habe dort ein Haken gesetzt und freigegeben aber nach einen Neustart des PC ist es wieder deaktiviert
<bullgard4> ben1u: Olala! Da ist etwas faul! Das ist einen weiteren Fehlerbericht an Launchpad wert. Bei mir bleibt das unverändert nach einem Neustart des Rechners.
<ben1u> hab eben gemerkt auch ohne Neustart blebt es nicht angehakt
<bullgard4> Das ist ein Fehler.
<ben1u> wenn ich den Dialog System Settings schliesse und dann wieder öffnen und reinschaue, dann ist der Haken nicht gesetzt -.-
<bullgard4> Bitte sende einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad für das Paket gnome-control-center
<ben1u> ok, ich mache es
<ben1u> vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich 12.04 seit Alpha letzten Jahres schon installiert habe?
<bullgard4> Das erscheint mir möglich.
<bullgard4> (Aber ubuntu-bug macht darüber automatisch eine Notiz.)
<ben1u> Wie kann ich da alles auf deutsch einstellen? https://i103829130.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/103829130/ProcEnviron.txt?token=6bccaf0baec047b125f857f38d4442ff
<ben1u> über Spracheinstellungen geht es nicht, hab da nen Bug drin, welcher schon gemeldet wurde
<chk> morgen zusammen
<chk> kann ich in ubuntu mit dem aktualisierungstool direkt von 11/04 auf 12/04 updaten?
<chk> bei mir wird nur 11/10 angezeigt...
<geser> chk: nein, 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<chk> ok thx
<witchdoc> moin
<ben1u> !wf > witchdoc
<kubine>  witchdoc: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<koegs> ben1u: meinst du nicht, der hinweis war ein bisschen früh?
<ben1u> koegs: noch ist ja da
<ben1u> noch ist er da meinte ich
<schneeweisschen> hallo
<schneeweisschen> is jemand da
<schneeweisschen> hab ne frage
<dadrc> !frag > schneeweisschen 
<kubine>  schneeweisschen: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<schneeweisschen> ok also.. ich hab das problem das meine kreuze weg sind zum schließen.. nur bei firefox und bei meinen anwendungen
<schneeweisschen> sind sie weg
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion, seit wann sind die "Kreuze" weg?
<schneeweisschen> hab die 11.04
<schneeweisschen> seit der 11.04 sind die weg
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, das Theme zu ändern?
<schneeweisschen> hmm und wo mache ich das?
<dadrc> Welche Desktopumgebung benutzt du denn? Unity?
<schneeweisschen> dolphin
<dadrc> Sagt mir garnichts. Kenn Dolphin nur als Wii-Emulator
<dadrc> !desktops > schneeweisschen 
<kubine>  schneeweisschen: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dadrc> Eins davon müsste es sein :)
<dadrc> Ich muss mal eben weg, bin aber bald wieder da. 
<schneeweisschen> ok gnome is es
<schneeweisschen> und dann?
<geser> dolphin ist eine KDE-Anwendung
<schneeweisschen> ja ich hab gnome
<schneeweisschen> ja ich hab gnome?
<schneeweisschen> hallo-?
<koegs> [11:52:01] <+dadrc> Ich muss mal eben weg, bin aber bald wieder da.
<schneeweisschen> sonst kennt sich hier keiner aus?
<k1l> schneeweisschen: was hast du gemacht als es nicht mehr ging? installiert? umgestellt etc? hast du mal ein anderes theme probiert? hilft einmal aus und wieder einloggen?
<schneeweisschen> also..firefox is verkleinert..lässt sich nit vergrößern ect.. bei skype geht das auch nicht und bei allen programmen.. ich muss extra aud datei gehen..aber bei firefox geht nix
<fornext> Beim Laptop mit Ubuntu 11.04, gehe ich ins Standby und wenn ich wieder einschalte, dann startet er nicht mehr. Habe es gerade mit 12.04 probiert und es funktioniert. Es ist allerdings das Homedir verschlüsselt, was beim Test mit dem 12.04er Stick nicht der Fall ist. Jetzt frage ich mich ob, ein Umstieg lohnt, oder der Fehler später in 12.04 mit Verschlüsselung ebenfalls auftritt.
<bullgard4> fornext: Die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist seher hardware-abhängig. Du solltest googeln nach Deinem Computertyp plus Standby plus jeweilige Ubuntu-Version.
<Linaubel> Guten tag.  Ich brauche hilfe bei einer manuellen treiber installation. ubuntu12.04 ist die distr.  ist es richtig, dass ich über ein terminal und cd in den ordner wechsel? was für ein befehl brauche ich danach?
<fornext> bullgard4, naja, das Gerät ist nicht sehr weit verbreitet, dazu finde ich nichts. Aber ich denke von 11.04 nach 12.04 kann es nicht schlechter werden.
<fornext> Linaubel, was ist das für ein Treiber?
<bullgard4> fornext: Doch. Da kann auch etwas schlechter werden. Dafür gibt es sogar ein Fachwort: Regression.
<Linaubel> fornext, es ist ein treiber für eine webcam. 
<fornext> Linaubel, und du hast dafür eine TreiberCD? Ist die für Windows?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: um dir da zu helfen brauchen wir vor allem a) die art der webcam und b) die ausgabe von lsusb sowie c) deine ubuntu-version
<Linaubel> fornext, den treiber fand ich auf sourceforge.net und der ist für ubuntu.
<fornext> Linaubel, das schon gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<kubine> Title: Webcam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> fornext: "[12:33]	fornext	bullgard4, naja, das Gerät ist nicht sehr weit verbreitet, dazu finde ich nichts." Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann empfehle ich Dir, Dich in pm-utils einzulesen. Synaptic: "The DEB program package 'pm-utils' provides simple shell command line tools {utilities and scripts} to suspend and hibernate your computer. Homepage: http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/pm-utils/pm-utils/ "
<kubine> Title: Freedesktop.org - Everything Is Going Extremely Well (at webcvs.freedesktop.org)
<Nalkem> moin
<bullgard4> Nalkem: Stell einfach Deine Frage (ohne Begrüßung).
<schneeweisschen> hi
<schneeweisschen> also ubuntu 12.04 keine schließkreuze mehr da.. woran liegt das?
<schneeweisschen> ich kann auch nichts mehr maximieren
<Linaubel> also noch mal. hier: pastebin.de/25844 ist das ergebniss meiner "installation". was fehlt da? was kann man da noch machen?
<bullgard4> schneeweisschen: Welche Desktopumgebung verwendest Du?
<schneeweisschen> gnome
<koegs> schneeweisschen: kannst du bitte mal einen screenshot machen?
<schneeweisschen> von was?
<koegs> von deinem problem, damit man mal ne vorstellung kriegt wie das aussieht
<bullgard4> schneeweisschen: Du meinst hoffentlich GNOME Shell 3.4. --  Die GNOME Shell 3.4 zeigt bei den meisten Programmfenstern Schließkreuze an. Wenn Du keine hast, dann ist Deine Konfguration kaputt. Guck in ~/.xsession-errors nach diesbezüglichen Fehlermeldungen.
<schneeweisschen> mom
<koegs> Linaubel: ich empfehle das studium von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> Kann man in Thunderbird von IMAP nach POP3 ändern? Ich finde diese Einstellung nirgends.
<k1l_> ben1u: klar. bei den konto einstellungen
<Linaubel> koegs, das mache ich gerne. aber im augenblick rennt mir die zeit davon. ich muss diese camera bis 15 uhr angeschlossen haben. dachte, hier ist support, hier gibts hilfe.
<ben1u> k1l_: Ich finde es nicht. Wo da?
<k1l_> wobei man da wohl ein neues konto anlegen muss. ein wechsel (im sinne von umstellen) gibts wohl nicht mehr
<schneeweisschen> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2878/54i3lzr2_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 54i3lzr2.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<schneeweisschen> da
<ben1u> ohje, also muss ich die Mails sichern und dann importieren?
<schneeweisschen> kein kreuz mehr da
<koegs> Linaubel: wir pflegen hier meist "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" und nicht "ich hab kaum zeit, mach du das mal für dich"
<k1l_> Linaubel: hier gibt es hilfe zur selbsthilfe von ehrenamtlichen supportern. einen anspruch hat man hier nicht. und ich habe dir doch schon gesagt, dass es mit der webcam nicht so einfach ist bzw man es nicht sagen kann ob es überhaupt funktionieren wird.
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: nopaste bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a"
<k1l_> !nopaste > schneeweisschen 
<kubine>  schneeweisschen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<schneeweisschen> bitte waas?
<koegs> Linaubel, zum Thema: im wiki wird checkinstall beschrieben, eine wesentlich bessere idee also nur make install
<Linaubel> ich weiß... und ich bin die letzten 5 tage nur noch vor diesem pc gewesen und hab lesen und gelesen. installiert und gelöscht und inzwischen hab ich doppelt so viele graue haare, keinen urlaub mehr und bin der verzweiflung nahe. geld für ein anderes gerät hab ich nicht. aber es ist dringend, dass das ding um 15 uhr bilder macht
<koegs> zudem sehe ich nix von einem "./configure"
<schneeweisschen> ?
<Linaubel> was ist configure? ist das auch in dem terminal einzugeben? nachdem oder bevor ich in dem verzeichniss gewechselt hab?
<koegs> Linaubel: wie es aussieht hast du die anleitung nicht befolgt oder die anleitung ist nicht korrekt
<schneeweisschen> also
<schneeweisschen> weiß es jetzt jemand?
<koegs> und so wie es aussieht sind die kernel-module wohl für 2.4 bzw 2.6, das wird wohl nix
<k1l_> <k1l_> schneeweisschen: nopaste bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a"
<schneeweisschen> ja wie denn
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: terminal aufmachen, den befehl eingeben, den text kopieren, in dem browser die seite aufrufen, dort eingeben und abschicken. den neuen link dann hier zeigen. (steht doch auch in der message vom bot)
<k1l_> oder du installierst "pastebinit" und nutzt dann "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<schneeweisschen> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/189376
<kubine> Title: Question #189376 : Questions : “evolution” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<koegs> schneeweisschen: was sollen wir mit diesem link?
<schneeweisschen> hmm
<schneeweisschen> :--)
<Linaubel> koegs, das ist gut möglich. ich hab eigentlich keinen plan was ich da mache. die einleitung zu dem treiber besagt, downloaden, dann make und dann noch was. aber scheinbar stelle ich mich zu aalig an. 
<schneeweisschen> sorry aber es gibt auch leute die von linux nich soviel ahnung haben wie ihr
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: du hats immernoch nicht webcam, lsusb und ubuntu version geliefert
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: ggf. geht das nämlich erheblich einfacher als du grade versuchst
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, doch, hab ich...sie oben
<Linaubel> oder hier pastebin.de25844
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: das ist nur deine installation
<bullgard4> schneeweisschen: Gib bitte ein in ein Terminal: "lsb_release -a". Was erhältst Du als anteort?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: ubuntu version? welche cam ist das? was sagt lsusb?
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: mach mal ein terminal auf (im menü unter zubehör)
<bullgard4> s/anteort/Antwort/
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, hier extra für dich: distribution ist ubuntu 12.04, die webcam ist eine mustek 300. der treiber heißt nw802 und ist für ubuntu. diese cam steht auf der blacklist. daher die umstände.
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: dann gibts du dort folgendes ein: "lsb_release -a" . da wird das aber nicht sehen können kopierst du den text der da steht und packst das auf die seite http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ . den neuen link den du nach dem upload erhälst  gibst du bitte dann hier rein
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<schneeweisschen>  lsb_release -a
<schneeweisschen> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<schneeweisschen> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: was sagt dmesg?
<schneeweisschen> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<schneeweisschen> Release:	12.04
<schneeweisschen> Codename:	precise
<Linaubel> TheInfinity pastebin.de/25843
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: daran siehst du warum ich lsusb wollte, mustek labelt nur um :)
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: sagmal was meinst du warum ich mir hier die finger wundtippe?
<Linaubel> TheInfinty, moment. dmesg check ich gerade.
<schneeweisschen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407822/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<schneeweisschen> so?
<Linaubel> ..
<Linaubel> TheInfinity pastebin.de/25846
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: ja, danke
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: womit testest du die webcam? btw wtf @ radeon fehler
<schneeweisschen> und jetzt?
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: welche session hast du beim einloggen ausgewählt? gnome-fallback?
<schneeweisschen> wie meinst du das?
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, mit cheese
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: wenn du den pc startest kommt dann keine abfrage nach einem passwort zum einloggen?
<schneeweisschen> achsoooo doch kommt
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: was sagt ls /dev/vid* ?
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: wenn du neben dem namen auf das zahnrad klickst. was hast du da ausgewählt?
<schneeweisschen> gnome
<schneeweisschen> bei skype kann ich auch nichts schließen
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, bekomme nur die meldung dass datei oder verzeichniss nicht gefunden wurde
<schneeweisschen> noch da?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: ok, das ist faszinierend. weil registrieren tut er deine cam zunächst einmal - und einen treiber läd er auch
<schneeweisschen> kann man denn net sagen woran das liegen könnte?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: kannst du die letzten zeilen (so 50) nach ein- und wieder ausstecken der kamera von /var/log/syslog geben?
<schneeweisschen> beim gastlogin geht das auch ganz normal
<schneeweisschen> da sind sie da
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: generell hast du aber ein sehr unglückliches cam modell
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, die anzeigenleuchte ist auch an. eigentlich dürfte das nur der fall sein, wenn sie erkannt wurde. und ja, ich hab ein händchen für griffe ins k
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: dann liegt es an settings, die du als user angegeben hast. da das aber nicht wie der normale gnome3 aussieht musst du da was anderes nutzen (gnome fallback, oder vlt sogar cinnamon oder mate). vlt ist es auch ein theme setting.
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: das weisst du aber am besten, was du da eingestellt hast
<schneeweisschen> und wo kann ich das ändern?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: unterstützt wird die cam an sich auch, sogar exakt deine usb id und auch in deiner kernel version: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_NW80X.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Kernel Driver DataBase: CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_NW80X: Divio based (NW80x) USB Camera Driver (at cateee.net)
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: und ne ganz andere frage - funktionieren bei dir generell videos?
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, scheinbar mach ich was nicht richtig bei der eingabe von var/log/syslog. 
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: das ist eine datei
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: kein programm zum ausführen
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich möchte mein /tmp gerne in einer ramdisk haben.
<FUZxxl> Ist es der richtige Weg, folgende Zeile in /etc/fstab einzutragen?
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: kommt man dran mit sudo vim /var/log/syslog
<FUZxxl> tmpfs                                     /tmp            tmpfs   mode=1777                        0       0
<koegs> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAM-Disk_erstellen
<kubine> Title: RAM-Disk erstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> bzw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung#Verlagerung-von-tmp
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linaubel> TheInfinity, tut mir leid. command not found. Terminal und dann eintippen?
<FUZxxl> okay.
<schneeweisschen> so
<FUZxxl> Ist die Zeile fürs fstab aber so richtig?
<schneeweisschen> ich hab jetzt einfach ma cinemon ausgewählt und da gehts
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: sudo cat /var/log/syslog müsste definitiv gehen
<schneeweisschen> dann benutz ich halt das
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: kA was bei aktuellen ubuntus so für editoren mitgeliefert werden, ich kenn nur server-ubuntus ohne gui ;)
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: am besten fragst du den mal, der das ding da eingerichtet hat. weil das klingt schon arg verbastelt.
<koegs> FUZxxl: wofür poste ich die wiki-links, orientiere dich doch an der vorlage
<k1l_> schneeweisschen: wenn da cinnamon drauf ist dann ist das schon einzeichen für verbastelung
<TheInfinity> Linaubel: und funktionieren denn videos?
<schneeweisschen> hmm ok
<schneeweisschen> danke schon mal
<schneeweisschen> winke
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich nachsehen welcher dns server bei mir eingetrgen iost?
<chk> der befehl grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf spuckt 127.0.0.1 aus. kann ds sein?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> seit 12.04 benutzt ubuntu dnsmasq
<dAnjou> chk: normalerweise wird dir einer vom router zugewiesen
<chk> dAnjou, ja nur welcher? 127.0.0.1 wäre ja mein Pc
<dAnjou> chk: dnsmasq is n proxy
<chk> also surfen usw geht
<dAnjou> was der nich selbst auflöst, schickt er weiter
<dAnjou> in deinem fall wahrscheinlich an deinen router
<chk> achso ok. 
<dAnjou> musst du dadrin nachgucken
<dAnjou> chk: kannst auch mal mit "dig google.de" gucken, welcher benutzt wird
<dAnjou> ich glaub, da steht das dann
<chk> ich wollte eine feste ip vergeben am oc. muss ich dann als dns wieder 127.0... eintragen oder meinen router?
<chk> pc
<dAnjou> chk: nix is
<dadrc> Eigentlich solltest du da garnichts eintragen müssen
<dAnjou> chk: du vergibst die IP anhand der mac-adresse im router
<dAnjou> kein stress, alles sauber
<chk> dAnjou: ja muss das aber hier so machen :)
<chk> kommt vom rechenzentrum...
<chk> die anweisung
<dAnjou> und die können dir nich helfen?
<dAnjou> normalerweise sitzen da genug nerds
<chk> ja erreih aber gerad niemenden da :) machen ma wieder ne pause oder so *g
<chk> aslo ich probier ma feste ip und ip vom router ohen dns, mal schauen ob das geht
<dAnjou> hmm, na dann hf .. wie das im rechner selbst geht, müsst ich auch erst googlen
<beaver74_> dann würde ich die Pause abwarten und die Betreuer auf dnsmasq in 12.04 anprechen, chk :)
<dAnjou> chk: am besten bestehende configs umbenennen (nen "_ORIG" hinten dran)
<dAnjou> nich überschreiben
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Problem: Seit einem update ist etwas mit der Desktop-Umgebung (gnome-shell) seltsam
<FUZxxl> Ubuntu Version 11.10
<FUZxxl> Es passiert folgendes:
<FUZxxl> 
<ThreeM> :)
<FUZxxl> 
<FUZxxl> Oh man... diese logausgaben auf der Shell nerve total.
<koegs> FUZxxl: benutz doch ein nopaste
<FUZxxl> nee... ich bin jetzt auf der tty und es kommen die ganze Zeit Nachrichten und bringen meine Ausgabe durcheinander.
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: -> pastebinit
<FUZxxl> Was ist das? Ich will gerade nur, dass mir die Ausgaben nicht mehr angezeigt werden...
<FUZxxl> (auf der ctrl+alt+f1 tty)
<FUZxxl> Damit ich mit endlich um das Problem kümmern kann....
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: nimm doch einfach str alt f2
<FUZxxl> Da kommen die doch auch. Diese
<FUZxxl> [  964.543743] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 0
<FUZxxl> und so.
<FUZxxl> Wie kriege ich die ausgeschaltet?
<pfoetche1> warum fehlen neuerdings die einträge in /usr/share/menu/ für firefox und urxvt? bei oneiric waren sie noch da scheint es...
<FUZxxl> Ich bin da nur drin, weil die Desktopumgebung nicht mehr will... 
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: eigentlich gehen die kernel messages nur auf tty1. es sei denn du hast entweder kein ubuntu oder irgendwas grausam verstellt
<FUZxxl> okay...
<FUZxxl> Ich probiere es mal mit tty2
<ubunewb_> Moin. Meine Festplatte ist im Eimer, kann Ubuntu nicht starten wenn sie angeschlossen ist (Nicht USB), also kann ich auch nicht Geparted benutzen um sie zu reparieren. Gibt es eine Linux distro wo nicht automatisch die platten beim start gemountet werden?
<pfoetche1> also jedenfalls ist in http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/oneiric/i386/firefox/filelist noch die /usr/share/menu/firefox drin aber in http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid-updates/i386/firefox/filelist nicht...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Liste der Dateien in Paket firefox/oneiric/i386 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<FUZxxl> Klappt nicht. Kommen auch auf tty2.
<p01nt3r> unter precise wird mir clementine auf die 1. virtuelle Arbeitsfläche verworfen, sobald ich das im Vollbild habe und dann die Arbeitsfläche wechsle. Unter metacity tritt das phänomen nicht auf, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass compiz der "übeltäter" ist. weiss jemand, wie ich das beseitigen kann oder kennt gar eine anleitung, wie ich auf eine ältere, stabile version von compiz downgrade?(falls das problem bei compiz liegt...)?
<FUZxxl> ^.^.^.
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, das kannst du auch unter ubuntu abstellen.
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, was sagt dir denn so sicher, dass die platte "im eimer" ist?
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: möglichkeit a) die haben emergency level. dann kann man sie nicht abstellen sondern sollte sich dringend um eine lösung bemühen.
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: möglichkeit b) du hast an den bootparametern rumgespielt oder verwendest eine ubuntu-modifikation die das gemacht hat
<p01nt3r> hat noch jemand, der gnome-classic nutzt, das problem mit dem arbeitsflächenumschalter?
<p01nt3r> (wie oben beschrieben)
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, die jumper-settings der platte hast du überprüft?
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, auch eine mögliche quelle: hast du dein system nachträglich um- oder aufgerüstet bzw. an deinem system irgendwas geändert?
<ubunewb_> p01nt3r, das war meine hauptplatte mit windows und ubuntu partition. ist abgeschmiert bzw hat sich aufgehangen als ich ubuntu am laufen hatte. danach ging gar nichts mehr, nicht gestartet. hab dann mal über live-cd versucht zu booten. ging auch nicht, kamen fehlermeldungen beim booten und blieb stecken. hab dann mal ausgesteckt, ging dann. 
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, wie schauts mit änderungen am system aus?
<ubunewb_> hatte ne neue festplatte eingebaut, aber das lief eigentlich dann lang genug ohne probleme. softwaretechnisch eigentlich nicht
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, wenn die jumper stimmen und mhdd nix mehr mit der platte anfangen kann, dann _ist_ sie im eimer. (evtl. noch bios-einstellungen checken - könnten z.b. durch leere batterie verstellt worden sein)
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, ich will ausschliessen, dass dein system zu schwach auf der brust ist mit deiner jetzigen konfiguration - sieht aber nach deiner aussage eher nicht so aus.
<ubunewb_> p01nt3r, du meins netzteiltechnisch? dann müsste es eigentlich schon vorher probleme gegeben haben
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, hol dir hier mal mhdd: http://hddguru.com/software/2005.10.02-MHDD/
<kubine> Title: HDDGURU: MHDD (at hddguru.com)
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, eben.
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, wobei dabei noch bekannt ist, dass netzteile nach einer weile schwächer werden können.
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, wird die platte vom system - also im bios - noch erkannt?
<p01nt3r> ubunewb_, du kannst auch versuchen, sie mal an einen anderen port zu hängen.
<ubunewb_> p01nt3r, ich schau mir das mal an, ich glaub schon im bios gabs probs, ich teste das jetzt noch mal
<stegbth> Hallo 
<FUZxxl> TheInfinity: Keine Ahnung. 
<FUZxxl> Ich habe jetzt das Problem auf jeden Fall "behoben", indem ich ein Snapshot zurückgespielt habe.
<FUZxxl> Jetzt muss ich nurnoch herausfinden, woran es lag / liegt.
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, http://grml.org/ könntest du auch mal versuchen
<kubine> Title: grml.org - Debian Live system / CD for sysadmins and texttool-users (at grml.org)
<stegbth> Ich kann mit Libreoffice 3.5.2 von 12.04 einige Openoffice Vorlagen nicht mehr oeffnen
<stegbth> es kommt Lesefehler. Fehler beim Lesen der Datei
<stegbth> auch Dokumente, welche frueher von der Vorlage aus erstellt wurden bringen den gleichen Fehler.
<stegbth> Mit Libreoffice 3.4 unter Debian Wheezy lassen sich die Dateien noch oeffnen
<tic66> Hallo, welches Paket muss ich installieren, wenn eine Software Mono voraussetzt?
<geser> tic66: mono-runtime + evenutelle Mono-Bibliotheken, die auch noch benötigt werden
<tic66> geser danke
<Hoggel899> Hallo, ich habe ein problem. wenn ich mich über putty auf meinen server einlogge und mir die ordner ansehen will, geht das auch. aber sobald ich in ein anderes verzeichnis gehe, schreibt er mir das der befehl nicht bekannt ist
<ubunewb_> ok, ich hab mal die 1tb festplatte ausgesteckt und die alte (kaputte") wieder eingesteckt. im bios erkennt er sie, komme auch ins grub. beim booten gehts aber nicht mehr weiter, da kommen dann mehrere zeilen meldung "scsi: killing requests for dead queue"
<ubunewb_> Und wenn ich versuche windows über grub zu laden, dann kommt nen BSOD: ungefähr "struktur konnte nicht geladen werden: system32/config/system"
<ubunewb_> also schätze ich dass es wirklich an der platte liegt
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Womit wechselt du Verzeichnisse?
<FUZxxl> Eventuell läuft auf dem Server keine Unix-Shell
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, konntest du denn schon die SMART Werte der Platte auslesen, ein OS booten und die entsprechenden Befehle absetzen?
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, das problem bisher war ja, dass ich kein os laden konnte mit der platte angeschlossen
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, ich brenne mir gerade mhdd und grml
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, hattest du mal grml versucht?
<beaver74_> ahja
<FUZxxl> ubunewb_: Probier mal cd und chdir. Jenachdem was auf dem Server läuft funzt eines von denen.
<ubunewb_> Fuzxxl, hast du mich vertauscht?
<FUZxxl> ja.
<FUZxxl> Ich meinte Hoggel899 
<FUZxxl> sry
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, ist evtl. die Einstellung im BIOS geändert worden wie die HDDs angesprochen werden, ob per AHCI oder im kompatiblen IDE Modus? (wobei Linux auch mir generic Kernel beide Modi starten können sollte)
<beaver74_> *mit
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, falls wichtige Daten auf der Platte waren, solltest du versuchen die jedenfalls als erstes schnellst Möglich zu sichern.. falls dann mal wieder Zugriff auf die da sein sollte
<beaver74_> *schnellstmöglich 
<FM-Audio> Hallo ich möchte gerne das Programm Fakturama installieren und habe jetzt die .deb datei heruntergeladen und versucht zu installieren. sieht auch alles ganz normal aus nun weiß ich nur nich wohin er das installiert hat
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, nein, da ist nichts geändert worden. ubuntu hat sich einfach aufgehangen und dann war das problem da. 
<FUZxxl> FM-Audio: Das Programm kommt in der Regel nach /usr/bin, alle anderen Dateien nach /usr/share/<paketname>
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, ja, kann es mir auch nur schwer vorstellen
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, p01nt3r, ich hab grad mit mhdd die smart werte ausgelesen, worauf muss ich achten? bin leider ziemlicher noob
<FM-Audio> FUZxxl: hier steht /usr/share/applications/bamf.index
<FUZxxl> In der Kommandozeile kannst du dir mit dpkg -c <paket.deb> auflisten lassen, was alles drin ist.
<beaver74_> !smart > ubunewb_ 
<beaver74_> :/
<ubunewb_> ?
<FUZxxl> Ist das Programm im Menu zu finden?
<FM-Audio> ah ja ich sehs grad perfekt
<FUZxxl> toll!
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hoggel899> <FUZxxl>habs hinbekommen. hab immer cd\ angewand. musste aber cd"/" eingeben damit es ging
<FM-Audio> bei mir läufts auch danke =)
<Hoggel899> aber es hat mir trotzdem nicht geholfen bei meinem eigentlichen problem. trotz das ich jetzt über putty auf das entsprechende verzeichnis kam. es ist zum verrückt werden. suche schon seit 2 wochen nach der lösung des problems.
<koegs> Hoggel899: welches problem?
<Hoggel899> <koegs> das wäre jetzt glaube wieder php. man muss ja immer die channel hier wechseln wie unterhosen
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Bist du da auf einer Unix-Maschine?
<koegs> Hoggel899: fragen zu PHP-Programmierung werden hier in der Tat eher nicht beantwortet :)
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, also soweit ich verstehe sollte der "val" wert größer sein als der "worst" wert 
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Die Shell-Syntax unter Unix ist anders als unter Windows / DOS
<Hoggel899> ich möchte eigentlich nur einem ordner die dateiberechtigung kurzzeitig auf 777 setzten lassen. aber es geht nicht und irgendwie scheint es auch keiner zu wissen
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, der einzige wert bei mir wo das nicht der fall ist ist ULTRA ATA CRC error rate, da ist der VAL wert unter dem WORST wert
<koegs> !chmod > Hoggel899 
<kubine>  Hoggel899: Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<Hoggel899> <FUZxxl> ja das hab ich dann auch bemerkt. komme jetzt auch zu meinem verzeichnis. aber hat ja leider nicht so geklappt was ich vorhatte
<Hoggel899> <koegs> ja das versuch ich ja zu machen, aber es klappt nicht. außer ich setzte die berechtigung dauerhaft auf 777 was ich nicht machen will
<koegs> Hoggel899: du hast immer noch nicht erklärt was du EIGENTLICH machen willst, Berechtigungen setzt man nunmal mit chmod
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, das kannst du richtig verstanden haben, ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus und müsste micht einlesen. Ich würde jetzt weiter nach "ULTRA ATA CRC"+smart im Netz suchen..
<beaver74_> -t
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Es scheint mir, dass du ein ganz anderes Problem hast und deine Lösung nicht ganz natürlich ist.
<ubunewb_> beaver74_, hm ok, ja werd ich wohl mal machen. kann ich nicht auch außerhalb der smartwerte einen festplatten check durchführen mit grml oder so ohe sie zu beschädigen? und dann eventuell reparieren?
<Hoggel899> <koegs> also es geht darum. user sollen auf meiner website bilder (avatare) hochladen können. ich setzte dann nachdem ich geprüft hab ob es sich um eine bilddatei handelt den chmod auf 777 und nachdem es hochgeladen wurde, setzte ich es wieder zurück. aber er läd das bild erst garnicht hoch. das verzeichnis ist das richtige. denn wenn ich zum testen die dateiberechtigung über filezilla auf 777 setzte funktioniert es. ich dachte e
<beaver74_> ubunewb_, das genaue Vorgehen kann *ich* die leider auch nicht sagen.. da gibt es andere hier :) me würde hier weiter lesen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74_> *dir :/
<Hoggel899> chmod ('verzeichnis', 0777);
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Warum willst du die Dateirechte immer wieder ändern?
<FUZxxl> Mach doch das eine Verzeichnis für den Webserver beschreibbar.
<FUZxxl> Und schreibe die Applikation so, dass da nicht zufällig was passieren kann.
<Hoggel899> ich dachte wenn ich das mache ist der ordner für hacker angreifbar und die könnten so noch ganz andere sachen anstellen
<koegs> den ordner temporär auf 777 setzen ist die denkbar schlechtere variaten :)
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Wenn jemand eine Datei auf das System schreiben kann, ist es sowieso schon zu spät.
<Hoggel899> deswegen wollte ich es ja per script nur für den moment umsetzten
<FUZxxl> Wenn du dich um Sicherheit kümmerst, verwende kein PHP :-)
<jokrebel> !ot < ?
<FUZxxl> http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<kubine> Title: PHP: a fractal of bad design - fuzzy notepad (at me.veekun.com)
<Hoggel899> naja ich dachte wenn ich vorher prüfe das eine endung mit .bmp, .jpg oder .png ist reicht das um sicher zu stellen das keine schadsoftware geladen werden kann
<koegs> Hoggel899: grundsätzlich wäre chmod richtig, aber FUZxxl hat schon recht, du solltest dich um sicherheit in deinem konzept kümmern und damit wird es leider hier zum Offtopic
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Wenn du ein Skript dafür verwendest reicht es auch nicht aus. Der Angreifer kann einfach seinen Angriff timen und in genau dem Moment schreiben, indem die Rechte stimmen. Auf Endungen prüfen sollte reicen.
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Noch eines: Man kann IIRC Apache anweisen, in bestimmten Verzeichnissen keine Skripte auszuführen. Das setzen!
<Hoggel899> puuh
<Hoggel899> also 1. das mit dem chmod geht ja nicht. nur das über filezilla. dann wäre der ordner aber auch immer offen. 2. das mit dem iirc apache hört sich gut an. weiß nur leider nicht wo ich das ändern/einstellen kann.
<Hoggel899> weil der ordner ist nur für die avatare gedacht da ist sonst eh nichts anderes drin. und wenn man das schon von vornherein ausschalten kann, dann wär es doch so gut wie sicher, oder ?
<jokrebel> Hoggel899: Hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: IIRC heißt "If I recall correctly"
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Ja. Und lass uns die anderen jetzt nicht mehr stören.
<jokrebel> …ihr konnt gerne im Offtopic oder Query weitermachen.
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Danke! Ich weiß.
<Hoggel899> ja, ok. aber so ist das. so muss man wieder in einen anderen channel. da heißt es dann oh versuch das mal, aber das ist hier wieder ot
<Hoggel899> aber trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe und den tips
<FUZxxl> Hoggel899: Immer gerne
<stegbth> ich glaube es gibt einen Fehler in Libreoffice von 12.04
<stegbth> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libreoffice-defekt-oder-fehler-bei-mir/#post-4296362
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice defekt oder Fehler bei mir? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> stegbth: ich schlage vor einen bug-report auf launchpad aufzumachen
<FUZxxl> Es gibt ein paar Signale (z.B. SIGILL), auf die ein Programm mit einem Coredump abbrechen sollte.
<FUZxxl> Unter Ubuntu passiert das aber nicht, es wird kein core file erzeugt.
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass dies geschieht?
<ubunewb__> beaver74, ich habs jetzt geschafft mit grml auf die platte zuzugreifen. mache nun nen dd backup. 
<beaver74> jo, schön .. guten Erfolg!
<ubunewb__> danke
<FUZxxl> oh shit...
<FUZxxl> Ich habe hier ein reproduzierbares Problem mit der Gnome-Shell:
<ThreeM> na?
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Update durchgeführt.
<FUZxxl> Ergebnis: Nahezu alle Icons und Graphiken sind weg, der Compositor stürzt ab, sobald ich ein Fenster öffne.
<FUZxxl> Ich also Snapshot zurückgespielt, retry.
<ThreeM> Ati gpu?
<FUZxxl> Das gleiche.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Thinkpad T520 mit Intel Sandy Bridge und Nvidia drauf. Ich verwende die bumbleee PPA's dafür.
<ThreeM> gnome shell version?
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas schiefläuft.
<ThreeM> 3.2? 3.4 ?
<FUZxxl> ThreeM: WIe kriege ich die raus:
<FUZxxl> ?
<ThreeM> gnome-shell --version
<FUZxxl> 3.2.2.1
<FUZxxl> Ich bin auf Oeneric
<ThreeM> jo glückwunsch, selbiges hatte ich auch, allerdings war hier der ati treiber schuld
<FUZxxl> okay. Was ist die Lösung?
<FUZxxl> Ich nutze zum Glück btrfs und bin daher zur Zeit auf dem Zustand vor der Installation.
<ThreeM> ich hatte bei mir den freien ati treiber einfach genutzt, danach war das gegessen... mit allen nachteilen die das so mitsich bringt
<FUZxxl> oha.
<FUZxxl> Naja...
<FUZxxl> Normalerweise ist bei mir sowieso nur die INtel-Graphik am laufen. Die hat nur einen (offenen) Treiber
<ThreeM> hmm
<FUZxxl> Ich mache jetzt folgendes: Backup und dann Pangolin drauf. Will ich sowieso machen.
<FUZxxl> Kennt jemand ein Kompressionsprogramm, das parallel arbeiten kann?
<apollo13> such nach block komprimierung, mit streaming gehts wohl kaum
<FUZxxl> okay.
<mado> hallo! :) ... 
<Noobuntu81> servus
<mado> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen E-Mails von Evolution nach Thunderbird zu verschieben? 
<mado> ich hab' da zwar etwas gelesen, aber da stimmt einiges nicht
<mado> vielleicht ist das "Gewusst wie" schon älter
<mado> und damit ihr es genauer wisst - fangen wir bitte von 0 an :)
<Noobuntu81> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Datenmigration
<kubine> Title: Datenmigration › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mado> ich hab' beide Programme installiert
<mado> Noobuntu81, das habe ich mir auch angesehen - half mir leider nicht weiter
<Noobuntu81> auch die Thunderbirderweiterung_
<mado> oder habt ihr es in den vergangenen paar Tagen geändert?
<hdp> Was genau funktioniert in der Anleitung nicht?
<Noobuntu81> glaube das steht schon laenger da..
<Noobuntu81> ohne das da jetzt was geandert wurde
<mado> hdp, - einen Moment ich such' den Punkt gerade wo es happert
<mado> hdp, und Noobuntu81 - bitte verzeiht - es ist etwas spaet :) - - - Importieren in diesen Ordner ist nicht möglich:
<mado> Vermutlich handelt es sich um ein IMAP-Konto oder eine Newsgruppe.
<mado> diese Fehlermeldung erhalte ich von diesem Import-Export-Dings bevor ich noch etwas auswählen kann
<mado> und dank eines Updates vielleicht kann ich endlich wenigstens in Evolution etwas als "mbox" speichern
<p01nt3r> nach dem versuch, auf eine ältere version von compiz downzugraden, bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldungen, wenn ich versuche ccsm zu starten (inzwischen sollte das compiz aus den quellen wieder installiert sein): http://de.pastebin.ca/2143225
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2143225 (at de.pastebin.ca)
<p01nt3r> ich brauche aber ccsm, damit ich darin die einstellungen wieder auf standard setzen kann
<mado> hilft dir das weiter hdp ?
<hdp> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht, benutzt du in Evolution nun Imap oder nicht?
<mado> nein ... tu ich nicht :)
<mado> glaube ich halt :)
<mado> ich will ja einfach nur meine E-Mails von Evolution nach Thunderbird verschieben :)
<jokrebel> mado: Wofür man aber besser schon weis, ob man POP oder IMAP nutzt.
<mado> Evolution-E-Mail-Einstellungen sagen, dass da etwas mit POP ist und nicht IMAP :)
<hdp> Und du kannst in der Erweiterung für den TB nicht einmal die Evolution mbox wählen?
<mado> nein - anscheinend nicht
<mado> ich klickte, dass ich eine mbox importieren will und bekomme ohne irgendetwas sonst getan zu haben die besagte Meldung
<hdp> Ok, da bin ich raus, ist mir vollkommen unerklärlich, wieso diese Meldung schon an dieser Stelle kommt.
<mado> hmmm hdp ... irgendeine andere Idee? ... bzw ... reicht es wenn ich "speichern als mbox" in evolution wähle während ich meinen Posteingang markiert hab' ?
<mado> so kann ich wenigstens einmal meine E-Mails sichern ... 
<mado> den Import versuche ich erneut ein ander Mal ... 
<mado> nach dem Neu-Aufsetzen zB
<Longbottom> FUZxxl: pigz - Parallel Implementation of GZip
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<Inge> Huhu
<Inge> Seit dem Update  von 11.10 auf 12.04 ist anscheinend die Prozessorlast am Startbildschirm (mit dem Login) super hoch - Mauszeiger träge und sprunghaft, Ventilator heult auf
<Inge> Wieso ist das so?
<b-abheiden> Hallo
<b-abheiden> Ich habe da ein Problem mit meiner Unity-Oberfläche unter Ubuntu 11.10 … "plötzlich" aufgetreten
<b-abheiden> … anderes Icon-Theme, sowieso anderes Theme, zweiter Bildschirm wird erkannt, kann aber nicht mehr "getrennt" angesprochen werden, zeigt also nur das Gleiche wie Bildschirm 1
<b-abheiden> Das Unity-dash-bar-Dings zeigte ein "freies" Feld an … es "fehlte" also irgendwie ein Programm … das kam schon mal mehr vor … anschließend neu gestartet, da sowieso neuen Kernel laden
<b-abheiden> Wo stecken eigentlich die Unity-Configs?
<p01nt3r> kann mir mal jemand die versionen der compiz-installationsdateien unter precise nopasten?
<TheInfinity> p01nt3r: packages.ubuntu.com
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Lief vielleicht ein Update nicht korrekt durch? Paste doch bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" komplett (Inkl. Befehlszeile und bis zum Ende) auf einem NoPasteservice und gib uns den Link hier.
<p01nt3r> TheInfinity, danke für den tip
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz okay aus
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/Xg7kbhuU
<kubine> Title: apt-get update + upgrade - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Sicher, dass das update _und_ upgrade ist? Eigentlich bat ich um _inclusive_Befehlszeilen_
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Aber ich kann schon mal sagen dass Du grenzwertig viele Fremdquellen an Board hast.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: achso … hatte das stdout und stderr in eine Datei geleitet
<jokrebel> !changinghost > Luzifer
<kubine>  Luzifer: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: und ja, es sind apt-get update und upgrade
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Trotzdem mit dermaßen vielen PPAs und sonstigen Fremdquellen ist das nur noch sehr entfernt ein (Standard)Ubuntu. Werweiß aus welcher/n Quellen da was alles ersetzt wurde.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: Bei welcher Anzahl Fremdquellen "dermaßen viel" an?
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Hab Deinen Satz nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich schließe aus Deinen Paste, dass Du wesentlich mehr Quellen-URLs benutzt als zB. ich hier habe. Und, ja auch ich benutzte (mit Bedacht ausgewählte!) Fremdquellen hin und wieder.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: Ich wähle auch mit bedacht aus und die Liste ist übersichtlich … es sind vielleich 6 Quellen
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Um von Zahlen zu reden: Deine 144 Zeilen stehnen stehen 104 Zeilen bei mir gegenüber. Da würd ich das mit den "vielleich 6 Quellen" nicht unterschreiben. Und wie gesagt: es kann schon _eine_ Quelle Hunderte von Programmen und libs und was auch immer verändern.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: Welche src-Quellen sind bei dir aktiv?
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Keine Ahnung, könnte man abe sowieso nicht direkt vergleichen, da ich schon 12.04 hab. Aber ich bleib dabei: Gefühlt ist diese Liste ganz schön lang und hat Links von denen _ich_ nicht weis, was die alles mit sich ziehn können.
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: 108 Zeilen mögen es nun sein … medibuntu, dropbox … sind zwei Quellen, die dazu kommen
<b-abheiden> jokrebel: Ubuntu Tweak habe ich auch noch zusätzlich über ne PPA hereingeholt
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: Wie gesagt, ich vermag nicht zu beurteilen, was an Deinem System nicht mehr orginal ist, und deshalb einiges nicht mehr wie gewünscht funktioniert. Du kannst Ja mal den kompletten Inhalt Deiner sources.list _und_ alles im Unterverzeichnis sources.list.d (alles zu finden im Pfad /etc/apt) pasten. Vielleicht findet ja jemand nen Ansatzpunkt. 
<bekks> medibuntu - schon gefunden. Das ersetzt u.U. eine ganze Menge.
<bekks> Interessant wäre zu wissen, welche installierten Pakete aus Fremdquellen stammen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und ein "lsb_release -a" wär auch interessant.
<bekks> Japp.
<b-abheiden> http://pastebin.com/qHEp9xkh
<kubine> Title: source.lists - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> sory
<jokrebel> b-abheiden: : Und ein "lsb_release -a" wär auch interessant.
<b-abheiden> No LSB modules are available.
<b-abheiden> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<b-abheiden> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<b-abheiden> Release:        11.10
<b-abheiden> Codename:       oneiric
<bekks> nopaste...
<bekks> Das ursprüngliche Problem war ein Problem mit der gnome-shell?
<b-abheiden> unity
<jokrebel> bekks: 19:39
<bekks> merci
<b-abheiden> bekks: Kann ich herausfinden, welche Quellen für welche Software herangezogen wurde?
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy <paket> 
<Fuchs> /nick bekks
<smeexs> warum wird die 32bit version empfohlen , ist 64 etwa nicht so stabil ?
<k1l_> smeexs: weil noch hardware im umlauf ist die nur 32bit kann
<ring0> smeexs, bei interesse http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<b-abheiden> bekks: danke … kann ich eigentlich auch irgendwie auflisten lassen, welche Pakete noch da sind, zu denen aber keine source-Einträge mehr existieren?
<bekks> Mit synaptic geht das.
<b-abheiden> bekks: "Installiert (lokal oder veraltet)" wird vermutlich der Punkt sein, den du meinst, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<b-abheiden> bekks: 21 Pakete gibt es dort … einige sind z.B. Spiele, die ich als .deb-Paket installiert habe
<jokrebel> *seufz* auch das noch
<dreamon_> bekks, Könntest du dir mal das hier anschauen -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA -> das kompilieren im Speziellen. Checkinstall sollte da doch bei sein? oder nicht
<kubine> Title: MiniDLNA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dreamon_: Welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<dreamon_> 12.04
<bekks> Warum genau willst du dann selbst kompilieren?
<dreamon_> Einfach so.. des Lerneffekts wegen. 
<_CTN> Kann mir einer ein C-Compiler unter Ubuntu nennen?
<ppq> hallo _CTN, am besten stellst du eine konkrete supportfrage ;)
<bekks> _CTN: Ja.
<ppq> _CTN: aber um deine frage zu beantworten, *der* c-compiler unter linux ist gcc
<k1l_> !gcc > _CTN 
<kubine>  _CTN: Informationen zu GCC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GCC
<_CTN> Ich habe zuvor Dev++ genutzt und möchte unter Ubuntu einen ersatz finden.
<ppq> _CTN: sieh dich doch hier und in den verlinkten artikeln mal um. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programmierung
<kubine> Title: Programmierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> jo kein ding _CTN, musst auch nicht danke oder tschüss sagen :X
<b-abheiden> bekks: Nun sind es nur noch 10 Pakete … durfte auch mal wieder aufgeräumt werden … manch ein Paket lässt sich in der Version nicht zurück"erzwingen" und bleibt daher erst einmal, wie es ist.
<k1l_> !away > robert[1]|away 
<kubine>  robert [1] |away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<holgi_> ist apt-get autoremove gefährlich?
<dAnjou> in den allermeisten fällen nicht
<bekks> Wenn man nicht liest, was es tut, ja.
<holgi_> ok 
<holgi_> dann lass ich es mal laufen
<bekks> Lies was es tut.
<holgi_> ja habe ich
<holgi_> es löscht paket die nicht mehr gebraucht werden
<jokrebel> holgi_: Er meinte vermutlich "was es in Deinem Falle grade tun will"
<bullgard4> [LibreOffice 3.5] '~$ soffice base' erzeugt das Meldungsfenster: "LibreOffice 3.5; ~/base does not exist." Was für eine Datei  <file> erwartet das Kommando '~$ soffice <file>' in ~ ?
<bekks> holgi_: Und du kennst die Pakete und kannst entscheiden ob das wirklich so ist?
<holgi_> ja
<holgi_> google-earth hat so viele installiert
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Warum genau willst Du denn "soffice base" azfrufen? Probiers doch mal einfach mit nem schlichten "soffice".
<jokrebel> s/azrufen/aufrunfen
<jokrebel> grr -n
<Fuchs> bullgard4: es ist lobase / sobase  (je nach dem ob LibreOffice oder OpenOffice) 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: oder sofice --base  wenn es unbedingt via soffice sein muss 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Das ist es! Vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<b-abheiden> Wie kann ich herausfinden, warum mein zweiter Monitor nicht mehr getrennt angesprochen werden kann?
<Noobuntu81> meine tastatur ist seit heute urploetzlich amerikanisch...
<Noobuntu81> weiss jemand wie ich das umstelle?
<Noobuntu81> in den sprachen steht nix..
<bullgard4> jokrebel: '~$ soffice' öffnet das LibreOffice-3-Auswahlmenüfenster. '~$ soffice --base' öffnet den Datenbank-Assistenten. Das sind zwei verschiedene Zwecke. (Die Syntax hat sich gegenüber früher geändert.)
<bullgard4> Noobuntu81: In meinem Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell kann ich das durch Klicken auf das Applet "de" in der obersten Zeile des Bildschirms. Welche ubuntu-Version und welche GUI verwendest Du?
<Noobuntu81> 12.04, unity
<bullgard4> Noobuntu81: Ich verwende kein Unity und kann Dir nicht helfen. Aber es wird ja andere geben, die Dir helfen können.
<Noobuntu81> bullgard4: trotzdem danke
<bullgard4> Noobuntu81: Solange noch keiner antwortet, kannst Du ja mal in Google eingeben: Tastaturlayout+deutsch+amerikanisch+Ubuntu 12.04+Unity. Vielleicht findest Du da schon einen Hinweis.
<wego> Habe Probleme mit der aktualisierung, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? http://ccb.pa-s.de/PUcSC4M
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<bullgard4> wego:  Deine Frage war nicht smart gestellt. Was für ein Problem soll denn der Helfer aus dem Log herauslesen?
<Noobuntu81> wego: das hat ich heute auch
<Noobuntu81> wego: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noobuntu81> loesche dort alle `.de` weg
<Noobuntu81> dann sollte die aktualisierung klappen
<Noobuntu81> ich mein "de."
<bekks> sudo ist nicht sinnvoll bei grafischen Anwendungen.
<bekks> Und das wahllose Löschen auch.
<jokrebel> jo
<wego> bekks: was schlägst du vor? einfach abwarten?
<bekks> Nein, Erstmal schlage ich vor, einen funktionierenden Pasteservice zu benutzen, und nicht dieses komische Ding da :)
<wego> Also wenn ich die Aktualisierung aufrufe, bekomme ich W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  416  Requested Range Not Satisfiable [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<wego> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wego> bekks: Was soll mit dem Paste-Service nicht ok sein? Wenn ich http://ccb.pa-s.de/PUcSC4M sehe ich meine Meldungen. 
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<bekks> wego: Die Captchas funktionieren nicht so wie sie sollen.
<bullgard4> wego: Vielleicht befindet sich das Repositorium gerade in einem nicht ganz konsitenten Zustand. Probier es nach ein paar Stunden noch einmal.
<bullgard4> Vielleicht löst das schon Dein Problem.
<bullgard4> s/konsitenten/Konsistenten/
<wego> bullgard4: Es könnte die einfachste Lösung sein. Der rechner war ne Weile nicht mehr online (10 Tage).
<bullgard4> wego: Ja, so etwas kommt manchmal  vor. (Ich hatte heute übrigens auch Aktualisierungen angeboten bekommen.)
<wego> Sollte ich bei solch einem Fehler besser nicht auf 12.04 LTS upgraden (falls das überhaupt funktionieren sollte). 
<wego> Das bietet mir die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nämlich an.
<bekks> Nein, wieso?
<bekks> An dem Fehler ist nichts schlimmes, zumal das nur eine Warnung und kein Fehler ist.
<wego> bekks: Heißt das, dass die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nur dann eine Updates startet, wenn gewährleistet ist, dass nichts kaputt gehen sollte?
<Sysopa> Moin, mein Haupage USB DVB-T Stick erzeugt seit einiger Zeit keyboard-Events (sowohl unter 11.10, als auch 12.04) - gibt es da ein bekanntes Problem, oder ist eher der Stick im Hintern?
<bullgard4> Sysopa: (Ich habe sehr selten auch einen in Verwendung.) Die Frage sollte sich beantworten aus der Art und dem Muster der Tastatur-Ereignisse. Regelmäßig/stochastisch? Welche Art der Tastaturereignisse? 
<heikoheikoheiko> ist compiz grid in 12.04 kaputt? taste mehrfach drücken schaltet ned zwischen verschienen fenstergrößen um
<Sysopa> bullgard4: auf einem Rechner (Laptop) alle paar Sekunden ein TAB, auf einem anderen Rechner, Athlon X2 Desktop, Mausrad-Events
<b-abheiden> Gute Nacht … vielleicht haut sich mein Rechner auch besser mal aufs Ohr und lässt es sich noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen, ob er mich gerade wirklich ärgern will ;-)
<Sysopa> bullgard4: und zwar immer nur, wenn er auch ein Signal hat - also nicht, wenn er nur angeschlossen ist
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Beschreib bitte genauer, in welcher Situation Du welche Taste mehrfach betätigst. Vielleicht kann ich das dann auf meinem Rechner hier reproduzieren.
<bullgard4> Sysopa: Das klingt nach einem Softwarefehler.
<bekks> wego: Nein. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
<heikoheikoheiko> Das verhalten von grid, das ich gewohnt bin: ich drücke die tastenkombination für "fenster nach links" 1x, dann nimmt es genau den halben bildschirm ein, ich drück sie nochmal, dann nimmt sie 1/3 des bildschirms ein, beim nächsten mal 1/4. genau das funktioniert nicht, bei mehrmaligem drücken bleibt das fenster gleich groß, 50% des bildschirms.
<Sysopa> bullgard4: puh... unter zwei Distributionen auf zwei Rechnern... oder eben die Firmware... aber wie kommt die überhaupt zu Events? *grübel* unlogisch - ich hatte den 3.0er Kernel im Verdacht... daher meine Frage...
<bekks> Sysopa: Woher weisst Du, dass die Events von dem Stick generiert werden?
<Sysopa> bekks: ich vermute es, weil die nur kommen, wenn der Stick ein Signal hat
<Sysopa> bekks: und im Syslog steht nichts ungewöhnliches
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Wie lautet denn die Tastenkombination für "fenster nach links" konkret?
<Sysopa> bekks: auch wenn ich die Events auslese - sind halt normale Events...
<heikoheikoheiko> bullgard4: <Control><Primary><Alt>KP4 ist default laut CCSM
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Was meinst Du mit <Primary>? Was meinst Du mit 'KP4'?
<heikoheikoheiko> (was ist Primary? ich hab das anders belegt)
<heikoheikoheiko> ich hab nur ausm CCSM abgeschrieben. keypad4, was Primary ist, weiß ich ned. Ctrl+Alt+KP4 scheints zu sein
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Bitte sage mir, welche Tastenkombination Du drückst, damit das "fenster nach links" rückt.
<heikoheikoheiko> Ctrl+Alt+Keypad4
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Was verstehst Du unter »Keypad4«?
<heikoheikoheiko> die taste 4 auf dem keypad / nummernblock
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko: Moment... Mal sehen, ob ich das bei mir simulieren kann.
<heikoheikoheiko> hab grad nen bugreport dazu gefunden https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820
<kubine> Title: Bug #878820 “Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid key...” : Bugs : Compiz Main Plugins (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<heikoheikoheiko_> das soll ein feature sein und kein bug Oo
<heikoheikoheiko_> dann hat sich das wohl erledigt. trotzdem danke.
<heikoheikoheiko_> :(
<bullgard4> heikoheikoheiko_: Ich hatte das neulich auf meinem Rechner neulich zufällig bewerkstelligen können. Ich habe aber vergessen, wie ich das (zufällig) ausgelöst habe. --  Du ersiehst ja aus dem Feherbericht, daß da noch daran gearbeitet wird.
<bullgard4> +l
<heikoheikoheiko_> ja, sehe ich. ich hoffe mal die designentscheidung wird rückgängig gemacht, aber vielversprechend liest sich der bugreport da nicht. ich muss off, gewitter im anmarsch. nochmal danke.
<FUZxxl> Gibt es ein programm, dass einem den Plattenzugriff anzeigt? Ich suche was mit einer Ausgabe wie top oder graphisch.
<bekks> iotop
<p01nt3r> FUZxxl, baobap?
<p01nt3r> oder so
<k1l_> wenn es spezielle dateien /pfade sein sollen dann lsof (aber nicht grafisch)
<p01nt3r> baobab
<p01nt3r> so ists richtig
<p01nt3r> aah zugriff
<k1l_> p01nt3r: baobab zeigt nur die belegung an, nicht den zugriff
<p01nt3r> sry xD
<p01nt3r> ja habs dann auch gemerkt xD
<p01nt3r> ist schon spät xD
<FUZxxl> okay.
<pfoetche1> so jetzt da es jetzt wieder ruhiger ist nochmal meine frage ;) warum fehlen neuerdings die einträge in /usr/share/menu/ für firefox und urxvt? bei oneiric waren sie noch da (jedenfalls sind die da noch in den paketdateien mit dabei)...
<pfoetche1> weil irgendwie fehlen dadurch in fluxbox einige programme im menu...
<pfoetche1> gibts da irgendwie ein neues system was nirgends dokumentiert wurde ;) ?
<kirsten> hi, habe mir gerade 12.04 installiert. ist ja total klasse. nur: bei einigen programmen fehlt mir die möglichkeit, die fenster zu minimieren :-(  - kann man da was machen???
<kirsten> das knöpfchen zum maximieren fehlt dann übrigens auch :-(
<p01nt3r> was muss ich machen, um unter gnome 3(classic) compiz 0.8.8 direkt nach dem booten zu starten? muss ich dazu zwingend eine neue session anlegen?
<p01nt3r> es läuft zwar, aber erst nach eingabe von "compiz --replace ccp" in terminal
<p01nt3r> start-skript funzt iwie nicht
<foobArrr> was bedeutet das "cpp" hinter "--replace"?
<foobArrr> ccp
<p01nt3r> auch nicht mit 10 sekunden delay
<p01nt3r> compiz config plugin
<p01nt3r> hmm niemand eine idee deswegen?
<dadrc> p01nt3r, im zweifelsfall kannst du die sessiondatei von gnome3 editieren
<dadrc> aber so richtig schön ist das nicht
<p01nt3r> was wäre denn schön?
<dadrc> gute frage. kopieren und eigene session anlegen, würd ich sagen
<p01nt3r> hmm kein plan morgen nochmal schuan
<p01nt3r> schaun
<p01nt3r> bb
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-03
<anna234> guten abend , ich hab mir ubuntu 12,04 installiert , klappt auch alles wunderbar nur das y und z sind vertauscht auch die sonderyeichen und firefox ist in englisch
<anna234> sonst ist alles deutsch , ich hab auch deutsch angegeben bei der installation
<anna234> firefox ist erledigt
<mythos> armer ff
<mythos> anna234, tastaturlayout vielleicht kontrollieren?
<anna234> nein ich hatte gedacht es ist gel;st ist es aber leider nicht , deutsches sprachpaket war schon installiert
<mythos> hmm... ok... firefox ist noch immer englisch
<mythos> hast du schon das tastaturlayout kontrolliert?
<anna234> ich hatte zuerst eingestellt deutsch - österreich 
<mythos> anna234, was sagt denn "echo $LANG"
<anna234> jetzt hab ich nur deutsch und es funktioniert wie es soll
<mythos> ok... also das wäre dann für dich zufriedenstellend gelöst?
<anna234> gut dann nur noch den firefox umstellen 
<mythos> <mythos> anna234, was sagt denn "echo $LANG"
<anna234> das ist ja schon erledigt 
<anna234> die tastaturbelegung 
<mythos> das hat nichts mit der tastaturbelegung zu tun
<mythos> ich möchte wissen, welches locale bei dir gesetzt ist
<mythos> dafür benötige ich die ausgabe
<anna234> de-at
<mythos> bitte den kompletten string
<anna234> de_AT.UTF-8
<mythos> anna234, und kontrolliere bitte, ob das paket firefox-locale-de installiert ist
<anna234> firefox bliebt bisher bei jeder installation auf englisch , habs schon auf einigen rechnern installiert 
<anna234> hab ich , is installiert
<mythos> hmm... das ist allerdings dann merkwürdig
<anna234> auf meinen anderen pcs bleibt der firefox auch in englisch sowohl 11.10 als auch 12.04 und vom thinkpad bis zum desktop rechner war da alles dabei 
<anna234> mir wärs ja egal aber der hier ist für meine mutter und es ist ihr erster pc überhaupt
<anna234> ich werf ihn mal runter und install ihn neu über uuwiki
<mythos> versuch mal: locale-gen de_DE.utf8 und export LANG="de_DE.utf8"; firefox
<mythos> ist es dann deutsch?
<mythos> ff muss dafür aber komplett geschlossen sein
<anna234> ich hab firefox gelöscht und wieder installiert (das sprachpaket blieb unberührt) 
<anna234> jetzt isa auf deutsch
<mythos> dennoch merkwürdig
<anna234> vielleicht liegts an dem deutsch-AT dass er nicht das paket basic-de verwendet
<mythos> wenn er jetzt deutsch anzeigt und du dein locale nicht geändert hast, würde ich mal behaupten, dass irgendwas bei dir installation schief gelaufen ist
<mythos> schade, dass es jetzt funktioniert und du den befehl nicht mehr ausprobieren kannst ;)
<anna234> ich glaub beim installieren vom ubuntu , genauer von den sprachpaketen ging was schief 
<anna234> hat zuerst eeewig gebraucht und dann wars auf einmal fertig 
<mythos> hmm... wie viel ram hat dein rechner?
<anna234> als ich dann in den system einstellungen -sprache was geschaut hat kam ne meldung "sprachpakete nicht vollständig installiert" 
<anna234> selbes modell hab ich schon 3 mal mit ubuntu aufgesetzt
<mythos> hattest du beim installieren internet?
<anna234> 4gig 
<anna234> ja 10MBs/1MBs hab ich 
<mythos> ich werde es morgen selbst mal probieren. vielleicht hast du ja einen bug entdeckt
<anna234> das firefox englisch bleibt meinst
<mythos> generell was mit den locales
<mythos> aber wer weiß, ich muss es mir ansehen
<anna234> das mit den tasten war sicher ein verbindungfehler beim sprachpakete laden , hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie , dass mit dem firefox immer (sprache Deutsch(österreich) 
<mythos> ok, ich habe es mir notiert
<mythos> anna234, noch eine kurze frage: was gibt "uname -a" aus?
<anna234> Linux xxx-Aspire-X3990 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mythos> anna234, danke
<ntr0py> gibt es ein sprach metapacket für gnome?
<b-abheiden> Guten Morgen
<bullgard4> Warum hat Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 keinen Dämon gnome-power-manager mehr?
<frybye> 09
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. ich habe ein problem mit compiz 0.8.8 unter precise im gnome3-fallback-modus. und zwar bekomme ich compiz nicht automatisch gestartet. versucht habe ich bereits ein shell-script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964110/ in den startprogrammen eingetragen und lt. dieser anleitung: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#GNOME,
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> dort explizit die punkte "Autostart (without "fusion-icon") (Preferred Method)" und "Autostart (without "fusion-icon") (With gnome3 fallback mode session)". Die Datei dort sieht bei mir so aus:
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964116/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> wenn ich nach dem start von ubuntu im terminal eingebe: "compiz --replace ccp" funzt alles wunderbar.
<p01nt3r> compiz ist bei mir allerdings unter /usr/local/bin installiert.
<p01nt3r> weswegen ich in der .bashrc eingetagen habe: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib" (das musste ich machen, sonst startete compiz gar nicht).
<p01nt3r> wie gesagt - aus nem terminal geht's, nur beim start nicht automatisch.
<p01nt3r> in #compiz sagte man mir, es könnte daran liegen, dass metacity zu früh geladen wird und die beiden sich dann in die quere kommen.
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> habe vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich compiz selbst kompiliert habe. niemand eine idee wegen dem autostart?
<deem> warum kompilierst du comiz selbst?
<deem> compiz*
<p01nt3r> weil mir das empfohlen wurde und weil das neue mir einfach zu buggy ist.
<p01nt3r> ist aber auch gar nicht die frage, denn es läuft ja.
<p01nt3r> (im prinzip)
<deem> na tut es eben nicht
<p01nt3r> die neue version hat mir meine fenster durcheinandergewürfelt - mit sowas kann ich nunmal nicht arbeiten, sry. ich sehe das als zumutung.
<deem> ich würde einfach mal ganz spontan sagen, dass dein ubuntu sich nicht mti deinem compiz verträgt. wer hat das eigentlich empfohlen und warum?
<deem> dann nutz compiz doch einfach gar nicht
<p01nt3r> und mir tearing in videos reinziehn? nee danke ^1^
<p01nt3r> -1
<deem> du sagtest arbeiten..
<p01nt3r> ja auch
<p01nt3r> empfohlen hat es jemand aus #compiz.
<p01nt3r> zwei leute sogar.
<Frickelpit> das heißt noch nicht, dass es dann auch richtig ist
<p01nt3r> aber es muss doch rauszufinden sein, wieso das beim start nicht will?
<SunTsu> Die Leute von Ubuntu sind ein paar mehr und die habe die aktuelle Version von Compiz nicht nur empfohlen sondern aktiv verbreitet ;)
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: hast du compiz für dein gnome-session fallback als window-manager eingetragen?
<p01nt3r> was mir aber nix bringt, wenn es bei mir nicht richtig läuft :-)
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, wo genau sollte ich das tun?
<SunTsu> p01nt3r: Ich wollte nur den Punkt "wurde sogar von zwei Leuten empfohlen" konterkarieren
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, falls du die datei /usr/share/applications/compiz.desktop meinst: ja.
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome-fallback-session
<p01nt3r> aha
<Frickelpit> mangels gnome + ubuntu aber ungetestet
<p01nt3r> kein ding, bin da offen xD
<p01nt3r> was genau trag ich da ein? und woher hast du das?
<Frickelpit> DefaultProvider-windowmanager=compiz
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Autostart_.28without_.22fusion-icon.22.29_.28With_gnome3_fallback_mode_session.29
<kubine> Title: Compiz - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Frickelpit> deswegen ungetestet
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, das hatte ich schon versucht
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, so sieht die bei mir aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964189/ und die war schon da
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<matzexh> guten morgen, gibts für 12.04 ein kleines tool oder einstellung mit dem man die bildschirmhelligkeit in kleineren schritten ändern kann? Möglichst so, dass man es einfach wie bisher bedienen kann, auch über funktionstasten
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, im ccsm hab ich dann unter "Fenster-Dekorationen" "gtk-window-decorator" eingetragen(so wie es da in dem artikel auch steht).
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, habs auch genau nach der anleitung probiert ^^
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, muss das hinten in dem Dateinamen ein "." oder ein "-" sein? (gnome-fallback-session) das 2. minus-zeichen
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, weil auf der page ist es ein ".", bei dir ein "-".
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: wie gesagt, mangels gnome + ubuntu keine ahnung
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, frage mich nur gerade, wieso der name bei dir anders ist ^^
<p01nt3r> obwohl du es aus der gleichen anleitung hast wie ich xD
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, "*.session" sollte aber richtig sein(die anderen dateien in dem verz. enden genauso.
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: hast du es mal mit compiz aus den quellen versucht?
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, du meinst version 0.9.7.6? ja. die war ja zuerst drauf. aber da kams zu besagten fensterverschiebungen.
<p01nt3r> hatte mit ner anderen, älteren 0.9.x.x version bereits schon probleme gehabt
<p01nt3r> vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn ich dir mitteile, dass wenn das terminal, in dem ich momentan compiz aufrufe, schliesse, compiz weiter aktiv bleibt.
<p01nt3r> +ich
<p01nt3r> und ubuntu war ne fresh-installation, kein upgrade.
<p01nt3r> (sonst hätte ich das wahrsch. gar nicht erst probiert^^)
<deem> irgendjemand hatte hier doch mal probleme mit dem "klebrigen rändern" bei unity im multi-monitor-mode. das stellt man unter den systemeinstellungen in den Monitor einstellungen aus. Dort ist eine Option "klebrige ränder".
<junkn> hallo, ich versuche bei meinem Ubuntu 12.04 einen zweiten Bildschirm als Twinview einzurichten. Allerdings erkennt die Systemsteuerung nur einen Bildschirm, und wenn ich die Einstellungen über das Nvidia-tool einstellen will, kann ich die Bildschirme nicht drehen.
<SunTsu> junkn: drehen in welcher Hinsicht? Rotieren? Gegeneinander verschieben?
<junkn> sunTsu: Ich will einen der Bildschirme hochkant stellen.
<SunTsu> junkn: Sorry, damit habe ich keine Erfahrung
<junkn> ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das mit xrandr gehen soll.
<dadrc> junkn, nicht getestet, aber das hier sieht halbwegs ordentlich aus: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<kubine> Title: How To Rotate The Screen in Ubuntu With The Nvidia Driver | Tux Tweaks (at tuxtweaks.com)
<dadrc> nur bitte das sudo gedit nicht machen, für grafische programme ist gksu da
<bullgard4> Wo gibt es im Internet eine eingebettete HSQLDB  zum Herunterladen (ähnlich wie es »Nordwind« für MS-Access gibt)? 
<junkn> wie kann ich den X-Server neustarten, um die Einstellungen zu testen?
<Frickelpit> abmelden
<bullgard4> junkn: Das hängt ab von Deiner Ubuntu-Version und grafischen Oberfläche.
<junkn> ich hab ubuntu 12.04 mit unity...
<bullgard4> Ich habe kein Unity.
<Frickelpit> junkn: melde dich einfach ab von der laufenden session und dann wieder anmelden
<deem> bullgard4: das hängt weder von der ubuntu version, noch von der oberfläche ab
<bullgard4> deem: Du irrst.
<deem> nein. abmelden und wieder anmelden, startet den x-server wunderbar neu
<deem> wenn du da mit init.d oder service restart bla foo rumdoktern willst, dann geb ich dir recht, dass es zumindest von der ubuntu version abhängig ist
<AliceNine> hab mal eine Frage zu OpenVPN und Windows. Und zwar habe ich eine Route in mein Heimnetz die auch soweit funktioniert. Erreiche die Windows Rechner dahinter auch per Remotedesktop. aber sonst nicht. Alle Linuxrechner allerdings erreiche ich auf allen freien Ports.
<SunTsu> AliceNine: wie willst Du sie denn erreichen, und was passiert wenn Du es tust?
<AliceNine> ich wollte per VPN auf meine Windowsfreigaben und die VMWare Workstation auf meinem Heim PC zugreifen
<SunTsu> AliceNine: Was genau versuchst Du, und was passiert. Bitte, sei mal etwas detaillierter
<AliceNine> per iptables ist auch der zugriff auf die Ports TCP 137-139, 445, 443, 902 und UDP 902 für VMWare frei. starte ich den Remotedesktop über die interne IP 10.1.1.100 (OpenVPN IP 172.16.1.0/24) funktioniert es. versuche ich per //10.1.1.100 auf den Windowsrechner (für die SMB-Shares) zuzugreifen kommt nur der Rechner wäre nicht erreichbar
<AliceNine> das gleiche beim Versuch auf den VMWare Server zu kommen, es kommt nur ein timeout
<SunTsu> AliceNine: paste (siehe Topic) doch mal was genau Du machst und wie das Ergebnis aussieht
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<FUZxxl> Hallo! 
<watschu> ich habe ein thinkpad t61 (64bit), bei dem ich vor 4 Tagen Ubuntu auf Version 12.04 aktualisiert habe. Nun erscheint kurz nach jedem Start und ab und zu auch zwischendurch eine Fehlermeldung: "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemkomponente erkannt". Ich habe dann die Möglichkeit das zu ignorieren und abzubrechen oder einen Problembericht an Canonical zu senden. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit näheres über dieses "Problem" zu erfahren
<watschu> , auch habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass irgend etwas am System nicht stimmt, bis auf diese Fehlermeldung.  
<watschu> ist dieses Phänomen irgend jemandem hier bekannt?
<FUZxxl> Wenn ein Programm eine Speicherverletzung hat, sollte es eigentlich einen Coredump erstellen. Dies geschieht bei Ubuntu aber nicht. Wie kann ich das aktivieren?
<k1l_> watschu: es kann sein, dass ein programm abgestürzt ist und shcon wieder neugestartet wurde. (z.b. ein indicator)
<FUZxxl> watschu: Führe mal dmesg aus und packe die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin
<AliceNine> SunTsu: hier einfach mal am Beispiel von smbclient: http://pastebin.com/mePHYWEr
<kubine> Title: Windows Rechner: smbclient -L 10.1.1.100 -U Testuser Enter Testuser's password - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<AliceNine> ausgabe von iptables hab ich auch mal angehängt
<alamar_> FUZxxl: schau was bei ulimit -a für coredump size angezeigt wird
<SunTsu> AliceNine: mal mit tcpdump/wireshark geguckt ob die Gegenseite antwortet, und wenn ja, was?
<FUZxxl> Ah! Die ist 0.
<watschu> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Nm3vas7Z
<kubine> Title: dmesg-watschu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<FUZxxl> Wie kann man die für den User oder Systemweit höher stellen?
<alamar_> normal über die /etc/security/limits.conf 
<alamar_> alternativ kannst du das auch in deiner shell im startup file festlegen
<alamar_> (sofern das jeweilige programm von der shell aus aufgerufen wird)
<AliceNine> Gegenstelle antwortet nicht, die anfragen kommen am router allerdings an
<watschu> ah
<watschu> sekunde
<watschu> hm ne
<watschu> sollte das so aussehen, wenn ich dmesg benutze?
<p01nt3r> hab gerade nochmal versucht, nach dieser anleitung eine extra session für compiz anzulegen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLTq7J3URSI was auch funzt(also ich bekomme die session), aber compiz startet trotzdem nicht richtig. hmm...
<kubine> Title: Compiz with Gnome Classic (Fallback Mode) - Ubuntu 11.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<FUZxxl> alamar_: Danke!
<watschu> FUZxxl: http://pastebin.com/Nm3vas7Z
<kubine> Title: dmesg-watschu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> p01nt3r, was sagtn ~/.xsession-errors dazu?
<FUZxxl> watschu: Ist der Fehler bei diesem Systemstart aufgetreten?
<FUZxxl> dmesg zeigt normalerweise nur Fehler aus dem aktuellen Systemsatrt an.
<p01nt3r> da hab ich auch grad mal reingeschaut, dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964302/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> p01nt3r, absoluter pfad 
<p01nt3r> dadrc, für was?
<p01nt3r> den compiz-start?
<dadrc> gnome-session[7283]: WARNING: Failed to start app: Unable to start application: Kindprozess »compiz --replace ccp« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<dadrc> → den Eintrag mit vollem Pfad machen
<p01nt3r> aargh habs vorhin noch vermutet dass es daran liegt xD
<AliceNine> SunTsu: die Windowsfirewall ist schuld. kann ich der irgendwie sagen das sie dem Netzwerk 172.16.0.0/24 vertrauen darf?
<dadrc> AliceNine, ##windows weiß da mehr als wir, würd ich behaupten
<deem> AliceNine: oder der ubuntu offtopic channel
<p01nt3r> brb
<watschu> ja
<watschu> FUZxxl: ja, ist auch bei diesem Systemstart aufgetreten
<FUZxxl> seltsam... es wird nichts angezeigt. 
<AliceNine> thx
<watschu> also ich glaube, dass im Terminal zu wenig Zeilen zur Verfügung stehen, da der obere Rand abgeschnitten ist
<p01nt3r> dadrc, geht trotzdem nicht, jetzt kommen andere fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964315/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<watschu> FUZxxl: also ich glaube, dass im Terminal zu wenig Zeilen zur Verfügung stehen, da der obere Rand abgeschnitten ist
<dadrc> p01nt3r, sieht so aus, als wär deine compiz-installation nicht in ordnung. Da fehlt anscheinend das Paket libcompizconfig0
<FUZxxl> watschu: Pipe das doch in eine Datei und paste die.
<dadrc> Oder der Symlink stimmt nicht, falls das Paket schon installiert ist
<FUZxxl> Also dmesg >file.txt und dann file.txt hochladen.
<watschu> ok, mach ich
<k1l_> man kann auch direkt das dmesg aus /var/log/ nehmen
<p01nt3r> dadrc, die ist im compile-ordner unter "/.libs". aber wo muss die hin?
<dadrc> p01nt3r, compile-ordner?
<p01nt3r> dadrc, na in dem ordner, wo ich compiz kompiliert habe
<watschu> FUZxxl: http://pastebin.com/XvEeRt08
<kubine> Title: dmesg-watschu2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<p01nt3r> dadrc, /home/user/deb-pakete/compiz/libcompizconfig-0.8.8/src/.libs/libcompizconfig.so.0
<dadrc> p01nt3r, sorry, bei deinem selbstgebauten Paket hab ich keine Ahnung. Warum nimmst du nicht die Version aus den Paketquellen?
<p01nt3r> dadrc, die compiz-binary liegt unter: /usr/local/bin/
<p01nt3r> dadrc, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt: sie macht bei mir humbug.
<p01nt3r> würfelt fenster durcheinander etc.
<FUZxxl> watschu: Ich glaube, ich kann dir nicht helfen. Auch im kompletten log finde ich nichts.
<watschu> hm
<watschu> FUZxxl: aber vielen Dank für den Versuch
<watschu> es ist ja im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich nichts dramatisches, im schlimmsten Fall muss ich es halt jedes Mal wegclicken
<dadrc> p01nt3r,  Support für selbstgebautes Zeug gibt es hier eigentlich nicht. Als Ansatz vielleicht noch: Anscheinend sind da ein paar Libs in /usr/local/lib/compiz/ und/oder /usr/local/lib/, aber damit ist dann hier bitte Schluss.
<p01nt3r> ok, danke.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: wende dich doch an die, die dir empfohlen haben das selbst zu bauen
<p01nt3r> k1l_, das tue ich bereits xD
<p01nt3r> aber da verweist man mich wieder hierher xD
<p01nt3r> weil das starten von compiz dann nur was mit ubuntu und nicht mehr mit compiz selbst zu tun hätte, wenn es aus dem terminal startbar sei.
<p01nt3r> oder anders: es hätte etwas mit der art zu tun, wie ubuntu compiz startet.
<deem> seit dem update auf 12.04 habe ich ne fehlermeldung, wenn ich zb svn update ausführe. was möchte denn mein gnome-keyring von dieser datei? WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-5ZM5Qo/pkcs11: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<FUZxxl> Wie hieß nochmal die Software, mit der man einen Cursor auf der Hardware-tty bekommt?
<beaver74_> FUZxxl, gpm
<FUZxxl> beaver74_: Danke!
<beaver74_> gern :)
<schneeweisschen> huhu habe wieder eine kleine sache.. bei skype kommt der ton aus dem headset und den boxen wie stelle ich das denn ab?
<schneeweisschen> ?
<koegs> !geduld > schneeweisschen 
<kubine>  schneeweisschen: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<schneeweisschen> ok danke
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: "[11:57]	FUZxxl	Wenn ein Programm eine Speicherverletzung hat, sollte es eigentlich einen Coredump erstellen. Dies geschieht bei Ubuntu aber nicht. Wie kann ich das aktivieren?" <--  Ist das Problem gelöst?
<FUZxxl> Ja
<junkn> ist die Ausgabe von xrandr so richtig: http://pastebin.com/yZ1s7Jwk  , wenn man zwei bildschirme angeschossen hat?
<kubine> Title: xrandr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hoehle> hallo
<hoehle> ich brauche hilfe. bin ich hier richtig?
<koegs> hoehle: kommt drauf an wobei du hilfe brauchst
<hoehle> bei der systemaktualisierung ist was schiefgelaufen, jetzt bootet ubuntu nicht mehr. benutze momentan die live-cd und will meine daten retten, was aber leider nicht geht, da ich sie nocht kopieren kann
<hoehle> nicht*
<koegs> was bedeutet "nicht kopieren kann" genau?
<hoehle> moment
<hoehle> "Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte"
<SunTsu> hoehle: am einfachsten ist es wenn Du Deinen Befehl und das Ergebnis pastets - nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> mounte die festplatte einfach mit dem nautilus. dann klappt das am einfachsten
<hoehle> was ist das und wie mache ich das?
<k1l> hoehle: nautilus ist das dateimanager. der nutzt gvfs mount zum mounten, das ist am unkompliziertesten. die frage ist dann nur noch, was du da kopieren willst
<hoehle> fotos und musik
<hoehle> moment, nautilus ist doch der normale dteimanager oder?
<k1l> ja
<bullgard4> Ja.
<hoehle> ja den hab ich ja auf
<hoehle> das problem ist, dass ich die zugriffsrechte nicht habe
<hoehle> kann ich die nicht ändern oder gibt es da einen trick?
<k1l> da hat man links auch die festplatten und usb sachen. wenn man da doppelt drauf klickt mountet nautilus die. da muss man nicht selber per "mount" mounten
<hoehle> ja die platte hab ich ja auf
<hoehle> da kann ich dann auf home und meinen nutzernamen. da kann ich auch manche dateien kopieren aber den grossteil nicht
<dAnjou> hoehle: gib uns mal ein "ls -lah /media" in einem pastebin (zB http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/)
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> aaahh
<dAnjou> kommando zurück
<dAnjou> hoehle: das is normal so
<dAnjou> die wertvollen daten liegen ohnehin nur in deinem /home/<nutzer>/
<dAnjou> wenn du außerhalb davon wichtige sachen geändert hast, solltest du dir das gemerkt haben
<hoehle> ebendiese daten muss ich ja sichern bevor ich auf dieser platte ein neues betriebssystem installiere
<hoehle> gibt es da einen weg?
<dAnjou> welche daten?
<hoehle> die in /home/<nutzer>/
<dAnjou> und auf die hast du doch zugriff, oder nicht?
 * beaver74 würde ja, da es sich eh um eine Live-CD handelt und das System neu aufgesetzt werden soll, zu root wechseln und von dort aus die Daten sichern
<hoehle> nein
<hoehle> Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um den Inhalt von »Fotoalbum« anzuzeigen
<dAnjou> soso
<dAnjou> hat jemand noch nen besseren vorschlag als beaver74?
<beaver74> *g*
<dAnjou> sonst würd ich da auch eher so rangehen
<beaver74> die feinste Idee war es nicht, stimmt schon :)
<dAnjou> ist nicht unbedingt das gesündeste
<hoehle> und was muss ich da machen? bin ein noob :/
<dAnjou> hoehle: legst du wert darauf, dass dein gesamtes system so aussieht wie vorher?
<schneeweisschen>  huhu habe wieder eine kleine sache.. bei skype kommt der ton aus dem headset und den boxen wie stelle ich das denn ab?
<hoehle> das wäre optimal, aber in erster linie will ich ohne großes risiko meine daten sichern
<dAnjou> hoehle: gib mir mal ein "df -h" in einem pastebin http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<beaver74> hoehle, gibt uns doch mal ein 'ls -lah /home/[DEIN_BENUTZERNAME]' in einem nopaste.. dann könnte geschaut werden warum du kein Zugriff auf deine Daten hast
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> hoehle: auch das von beaver74 
<hoehle> dAnjou und beaver74 : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407842/
<kubine> Title: hoehle daten retten › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> beaver74: kleiner denkfehler :P er is inner in ner live-cd
<dAnjou> hoehle: wo willstn die eigtl. hinsichern?
<dAnjou> das sind 100gig wie ich sehe
<dAnjou> und dein usb-stick is nich grad groß
<hoehle> auf dvd's
<dAnjou> eieiei
<dAnjou> 100gig auf DVDs
<oregano4> Guten Tag allerseits. Ich bin Nutzer von Xubuntu. Das in den Ubuntu Paketquellen enthaltene Abiword  hat enen Fehler im Mathviewer-Plugin, also der Formeleditor funktioniert nicht. Ich habe da auch schon die Entwickler von Abiword in ihrem IRC-Chat angeschrieben, die etwas säuerlich reagierten, als sie mitbekommen haben, dass eine Version in Ubuntu benutzt wird die nicht stable ist. Als Lösung wurde mir vorgeschlagen, dass ich das 
<dAnjou> hoehle: keine externe platte zur hand?
<beaver74> dAnjou, ahjau.. stimmt ja :)
<hoehle> momentan nicht. würde mir aber eine besorgen
<faraway> hi, ich hab eine frage bzgl upgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04 von cd. wenn ich dort auf installieren und auf upgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04 gehe. Wird ja zunächst der Zeitzone gefragt, dann nach der Tastatur Belegung. Und dann will er die Daten für den benutzter haben. ich will die alten aber bei behalten. reicht das wenn ich da auf "Skip" ?
<dAnjou> hoehle: aber du willst ja jetz dran wa :P
<hoehle> also am wichtigsten ist, dass ich die daten retten kann. da kann ich auch 2 tage warten
<dAnjou> hoehle: nun gut, wir können versuchen, ein bisschen von der platte abzuzwacken und die daten dahin schieben
<hoehle> dvd rohlinge müsste ich mir auch noch kaufen
<dAnjou> nene
<dAnjou> wenn du warten kannst, dann hol dir ne platte
<hoehle> hab leider bei der installation nur eine partition gemacht
<dAnjou> hoehle: das is kein problem, du kannst auch jetzt ne neue partition erstellen
<dAnjou> also genau jetzt
<dAnjou> musst beim neuinstallieren drauf achten, dass du nicht auf diese partition installierst ^^
<hoehle> also so, dass ich die daten die ich sichern will in die dann reinschiebe?
<dAnjou> genau
<schneeweisschen> weiß jetzt einer mein problem?
<dAnjou> machste einfach 200gig groß und gut
<dAnjou> genug platz ist ja da
<hoehle> wie amche ich das?
<schneeweisschen> huhu habe wieder eine kleine sache.. bei skype kommt der ton aus dem headset und den boxen wie stelle ich das denn ab?
<bullgard4> schneeweisschen: Hier haben wenig Leute Skype. Mein Rat: Frag am Abend noch einmal. Dann sind mehr leute hier.
<dAnjou> !512 > schneeweisschen 
<kubine>  schneeweisschen: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dAnjou> verdammt
<dAnjou> sorry schneeweisschen 
<dAnjou> !512 > oregano4 
<kubine>  oregano4: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dAnjou> hoehle: was isn das für ne live-cd?
<dAnjou> 12.04?
<hoehle> dAnjou: nein, 10.10
<dAnjou> sollte auch gehen
<dAnjou> guck dort mal nach ner anwendung, die laufwerkverwaltung heißt
<oregano4> Die 512er Regel war mir nicht bekannt. Asche über mein Haupt. Die Frage in kurz, wo finde ich jpeg.h und wo muss ich die zum Kompilieren von Abiword hin packen?
<dAnjou> oregano4: du willst abiword nich kompilieren ... moment
<LetoThe2nd> oregano4: finde raus, wleche bibliothek das ding bereitstellt und installier dann das entsprechende -dev package. aber nimm nach dem kompilieren wenigstens checkinstall her.
<dAnjou> oregano4: du willst dieses PPA https://launchpad.net/~abiword-stable/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: PPA for AbiWord Stable Builds : “AbiWord Stable Builds” team (at launchpad.net)
<oregano4> dAnjou: Will ich nicht? Naja wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich brauche den Formeleditor.
<LetoThe2nd> oder ppa, auchne möglichkeit.
<dAnjou> hoehle: ich bin nich sicher, was bei 10.10 dabei ist
<hoehle> in den installierten anwendungen ist es nicht dabei dAnjou
<dAnjou> hoehle: is das schon unity?
<hoehle> weiss ich nicht
<hoehle> wie finde ich das raus?
<beaver74> dAnjou, 10.10 war noch kein unity
<dAnjou> hmmm
<dAnjou> hoehle: da vielleicht? "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Laufwerksverwaltung"
<hoehle> ja :)
<dAnjou> hoehle: dann weiter nach dem artikel hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Laufwerksverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schneeweisschen> ja danjou?
<dAnjou> hoehle: naja, vielleicht auch nicht
<dAnjou> hoehle: ich glaub, du musst jetzt allein weiter -.-"
<dAnjou> schneeweisschen: hat sich erledigt. nick verwechselt
<beaver74> !tab > schneeweisschen 
<hoehle> du meinst auf eigene gefahr jetzt? :O
<dAnjou> hoehle: wenn du noch 10min hast, zieh ich mir schnell nen 10.10 und kann das dann mit dir durchgehen
<beaver74> schneeweisschen, sorry, du kannst mit der Tabulator-Taste die Nicks vervollständigen, brauchst also nur die Anfangsbuchstaben einzugeben
<hoehle> ja 
<hoehle> nur was ich mich gerade frage ist: wenn ich jetzt nicht auf die dateien zugreifen kann. kann ich es dann von einer anderen partition? habe ich dann da nciht das gleiche problem?
<beaver74> hoehle, das wird sich schon machen lassen.. du brauchst jetzt erst mal Platz um die Daten abzulegen
<dAnjou> hoehle: man wird sehen :P
<beaver74> hoehle, btw. würde ich dir nahelegen bei der Neuinstallation später ein /home Verzeichnis einzurichten.. 20-50G sollten für / immer ausreichen, den Rest dann für /home oder sogar weitere Partitionen anlegen.. nur deine persönlichen Daten sollten vom System sauber getrennt gehalten werden.
<hoehle> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit die verkorkste systemaktualisierung wieder gerade zu biegen?
<dAnjou> hoehle: mit ner neuinstallation gehst du da stressfreier raus :P
<hoehle> okay
<dAnjou> zieh dir schonmal ein 12.04er iso
<dAnjou> oder warte damit bis nach der partitionierung
<hoehle> oka<
<dAnjou> so, mein 10.10 is gleich da
<hoehle> kühl :)
<dAnjou> hoehle: so, also du bist in der laufwerksverwaltung
<hoehle> ja
<dAnjou> irgendwo muss da deine große platte sein
<hoehle> ja, 1tb
<dAnjou> was stehtn da hinter Partitionierung?
<hoehle> master boot record
<dAnjou> hmmm, bin grad nich sicher, ob das überhaupt damit geht 
<dAnjou> hoehle: kannst du mal nen screenshot machen und irgendwo hochladen? http://imgur.com/
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<hoehle> dAnjou: http://i.imgur.com/lPNAU.png
<hoehle> hallo ihr
<dAnjou> hoehle: ok, planänderung :P
<dAnjou> hoehle: mach zu die laufwerksverwaltung und such in system -> systemverwaltung nach GParted
<dAnjou> sorry
<dAnjou> ich irre hier grad n bisl rum, weil ich das länger nich machen musste
<hoehle> kein ding, ich bin froh, dass du dir zeit für mich nimmst
<hoehle> habs geöffnet
<dAnjou> da siehste jetz deine große partition
<hoehle> ja
<dAnjou> rechtsklick drauf und größe ändern
<dAnjou> dann kannst da in der grafik an den pfeilen bisl rumschieben
<hoehle> kann grösse ändern nicht auswählen
<hoehle> muss ich duie erst aushängen?
<dAnjou> und siehst wie der "Vorhergehende freie speicherplatz" steigt
<dAnjou> hoehle: ja
<hoehle> also wenn ich vion links nach rechts ziehe ändert sich die zahl nicht
<dAnjou> du kannst auch die zahlen direkt ändernb
<dAnjou> *-b
<hoehle> was soll ich da eintzragen?
<dAnjou> im ersten so klein wie möglich
<dAnjou> und im dritten halt 2000MiB
<hoehle> also bei vorhergehender freier speicherplatz steht grad 1. ist das die partition für die sicher ung meiner 100gb?
<hoehle> ah, oke
<dAnjou> wir machen grad platz für die partition ja
<dAnjou> dazu muss die aktuelle verkleinert werden
<hoehle> also habe jetzt bei anschließender freier speicherplatz 2000mb eingegeben
<dAnjou> also im ersten 1, im zweiten ca. 8000, im dritten ca. 2000
<dAnjou> kommt das hin bei dir?
<hoehle> die zahlen verändern sich von alleine in den anderen kästchen
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> so muss das
<dAnjou> wichtig is das erste und dritte, 1 und 2000
<dAnjou> ne moment
<dAnjou> 200000
<dAnjou> oh gott ey, ich bin völlig planlos
<dAnjou> 2000MB wären ja nur 2GB
<blacktoo> hi, dvd dubble layer wird nicht erkannt fehlt mir da ein Paket oder Module für den Kernel?
<hoehle> stimmt! ist mir aber auch nicht aufgefallen 
<hoehle> das wochenende steckt mir noch in den knochen
<beaver74> es ist Donnerstag, hoehle :)
<dAnjou> halt so, dass nen fünftel von dem balken da oben grau wird
<hoehle> hatte bis gestern frei^
<dAnjou> kriegst das schon hin
<hoehle> also ich gebe im erste 1 ein, im 3ten 200000 und klicke dann auf ändern, ja?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> das hab ich auch mal gemacht bei mir jetz
<dAnjou> dann hast du einen nicht-zugeteilten bereich
<hoehle> okay, nicht zugeteilt: 195,3 gib
<dAnjou> rechtsklick drauf: Neu
<dAnjou> wählst ext4 aus
<hoehle> ja
<dAnjou> und nen netten namen
<dAnjou> der rest kann so bleiben
<hoehle> okay
<dAnjou> dann ab die post
<dAnjou> und oben im hauptfenster ist so ein grünes häkchen
<hoehle> da steht jetzt neue partition nr1
<dAnjou> das häkchen führt das alles jetz aus
<hoehle> 0von2 operationen
<hoehle> nun heisst es warten
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> hoehle: jetzt hast du ne partition, die groß genug ist. danach kannst du schonmal ein 12.04 iso ziehen und in diese partition speichern
<dAnjou> dann machste dir nen bootbaren usb-stick oder ne cd
<dAnjou> dann die daten auf die partition kopieren. da wirst du wohl wieder auf rechteprobleme stoßen
<dAnjou> ich muss mich aber jetz hier ausklinken. nur ein hinweis für den nächsten helfer: du solltest das mit root-rechten und rsync machen, damit die dateirechte erhalten bleiben.
<hoehle> okay, danke
<hoehle> wo wähle ich aus in welche partition das kommt, bei der installation?
<dAnjou> hoehle: da wird so ein ähnliches fenster kommen wie eben
<dAnjou> musst du anhand der größe identifizieren
<hoehle> okay
<dAnjou> nur um es nochmal klar zu sagen ;): deine daten sind noch nicht gesichert
<dAnjou> das musst du noch tun, aber ohne mich, sorry
<hoehle> gut, danke trotzdem
<hoehle> also als nächstes installier ich 12.04 in die leere partition und von da aus kopiere ich die daten in die 200gb partition, richtig?
<AliceNine> was muss ich bei OpenVPN in der config verwenden um einem Windows-Client eine IP zuzuweisen. Bei Linux wäre es ja "ifconfig-push 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.11"
<SunTsu> AliceNine: Warum sollte das bei Windows anders sein?
<hoehle> dAnjou: bist du noch da?
<beaver74> hoehle, nein, die neue Partition wird dazu verwendet um deine Sicherung dort abzulegen.. installiert wird in den verkleinerten, ersteren Bereich
<hoehle> in ordnung, danke
<dAnjou> hoehle: nö
<dAnjou> hoehle: so wie beaver74 sagt
<hoehle> also in die 200gib grosse partition installieren
<beaver74> hoehle, nein :) in den 800G Bereich
<hoehle> oke
<beaver74> hoehle, die 200G Partition ist doch die letzte auf der Platte?
<hoehle> ja, ganz rechts
<beaver74> jau, dann sollte da die Sicherung hin
<hoehle> gut, das dauert noch 2 stunden
<hoehle> dann hab ich enldich zeit zum essen
<hoehle> bis später
<beaver74> cu hoehle, guten Hunger :)
<AliceNine> SunTsu: Ok, Windows ist schuld, er besteht auf eine IP aus einem /29 Netz 
<pfote> hi. ich hab gestern versucht, auf einer win7 kiste ein (k)ubuntu amd64 auf einer separaten platte zu installieren, guided installation, hat auch hervorragend geklappt, allerdings kann grub windows nicht booten, da kommt ein "error: efi - file not found" oder so ähnlich. ich hab versucht mich in die efi/uefi/gpt/whatever problematik einzulesen, habs dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben. irgend ne idee wo ich mich da einlesen kann? oder gibts nen einfachen fix?
<Inge> Wie kriege ich es hin (LXDE), dass der Dateimanager sich direkt in der Detailansicht öffnet?
<dadrc> pfote, der exakte Fehler wäre interessant
<pfote> dadrc: muss ich dann heute abend noch mal nachschauen/notieren, bin im moment auf arbeit. dachte das sei ein gängiges problem .. aber in #ubuntu hat sich auch keiner gefunden der was zum problem sagen kann :-/
<dadrc> pfote, hab da noch nichts von gehört
<dadrc> Aber mit der genauen Fehlermeldung lässt sich da wahrscheinlich was machen
<pfote> dadrc: gut, dann komm ich heut abend oder morgen nochmal. aber ich glaub ich hab da eben gerade das passende gefunden, und zwar hier: https://gitorious.org/tianocore_uefi_duet_builds/pages/Linux_Windows_BIOS_UEFI_boot_USB#5.+Add+Windows+Chainload+commands
<kubine> Title: Tianocore_UEFI_DUET_Builds - Linux_Windows_BIOS_UEFI_boot_USB - Open wiki - Gitorious (at gitorious.org)
<pfote> huch
<dadrc> Keine Angst, das macht der immer :)
<zeitsofa> hi, ich hab aktuell unter ubuntu 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 sehr viele probleme mit flash. mir raucht ziemlich oft das plugin ab. hat da für jemand zufällig nen workaround - ich würd ja gern auf flash versichten aber leider ist im internet noch nicht überall angekommen das flash ziemlich grütze ist 
<dadrc> zeitsofa, mit oder ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung?
<zeitsofa> da fragste mich grad zu viel darac. ich hab mich damit nie wirklich befasst. wie find ich das raus?
<dadrc> Bei youtube zB Rechtsklick, show video info
<zeitsofa> software video rendering und software video decoding meinst du sicher oder?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Also keine Hardwarebeschleunigung
<zeitsofa> ok dann wohl ohne. ich nehm an das ist graka abhänig oder?
<dadrc> Joa, schon.
<dadrc> Kannst trotzdem mal versuchen, sie anzumachen
<dadrc> Manchen Leuten hilfts
<zeitsofa> wie?
<projektlabor> hallo weis jemand ob es ein programm gibt was den funktionen von adobe after effects entspricht
<Inge> Wie kriege ich es hin (LXDE), dass der Dateimanager sich direkt in der Detailansicht öffnet?
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: mal blender versucht?
<dadrc> zeitsofa, je nach Flashversion konnte man das mal erzwingen, weiß nicht, ob das noch geht.
<dadrc> Suche gerade die Config dazu, Moment
<projektlabor> aber blender ist 3D  ich benötigee nur ein 2D editor
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: oder ttp://www.jahshaka.org/ 
<dadrc> zeitsofa, EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 und OverrideGPUValidation=1 in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<dadrc> zeitsofa, dann Flash neustarten, wenn es noch geht, sollte dann in der Info was entsprechendes stehen
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, geht es mit deiner Flashversion nicht (mehr)
<zeitsofa> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/adobe/mms.cfg' (No such file or directory)
<projektlabor> <zeitsofa>  ich zitiere wikipeia
<projektlabor> wikipedia:ufgrund der eingeschränkten Exportfähigkeit der erstellten Projekte ist es unbrauchbar für den Produktiveinsatz. 
<dadrc> zeitsofa, erstell halt
<projektlabor> also
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: sone wirklich 100%ige alternative gibt es da afaik nicht. leider
<zeitsofa> dadrc: bei mir gibt es das verzeichnis nicht mal. ich frag mich ob das plugin das dann überhaupt nutzen wird
<dadrc> zeitsofa, ja
<zeitsofa> na ich versuchs mal 
<dadrc> Inge, normalerweise sollte pcmanfm eine Konfigurationsdatei in ~/.pcmanfm haben
<dadrc> Angeblich heißt die main
<zeitsofa> dadrc: hmm das brachte mal nichts
<zeitsofa> ich teste es mal auf nem neueren ubuntu
<deem> zeitsofa: imo musst du für den ordner ein anderes adobe paket installieren
<zeitsofa> deem ich bin ganz ohr :)
<projektlabor> wie kann ich Jahshaka instalieren es ist nicht in den paketquellen enthalten ich habe es mit apt-get install versucht
<deem> zeitsofa: ich suche grade noch. ich hatte das auch und irgendein paket, hat den ordner erstellt. mom
<dadrc> projektlabor, wenn es nicht in den Paketquellen ist, kann dir apt-get auch nicht helfen
<projektlabor> @<dadrc> wie kann ich es dann installieren
<projektlabor> ?
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: http://www.jahshaka.com/download/ das gewünschte runter laden - entpacken und die readme/install lesen die dort enthalten ist 
<kubine> Title: Download | Jahshaka (at www.jahshaka.com)
<dadrc> Was zeitsofa sagt, da gibt es leider keine fertigen Pakete
<Inge> dadrc, wo soll dieser Ordner sein?
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* checkinstall *huströchel*
<dadrc> Inge, ~ ist dein Home, also /home/inge/.pcmanfm (oder wie auch immer dein Nutzername ist)
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: und anstelle von make install machst du make checkinstall (das musst du ggf via apt-get install checkinstall) noch installieren
<Inge> dadrc, da ist kein Verzeichnis, das so heißt
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/programme_kompilieren das hilft ggf auch weiter
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> zeitsofa: ich finde es grade nicht. keine ahnung welches paket den ordner mitgebracht hat
<deem> Inge: dann schau mal ob es vielleicht ~/.config/pcmanfm oder so gibt
<schweegi> Hallo :) Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem externen 23"-Bildschirm via HDMI zu meinem Laptop. Schließe ich den Monitor über HDMI an so wird er direkt erkannt und läuft auch auf maximaler Auflösung. Funktioniert also bestens! Das Problem: Die Maus (Cursor) bleibt immer wieder stecken wenn man den Cursor bewegt. Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. Weiß da jemand Rat? 
<zeitsofa> deem ok ich bemühe mal apt-file
<Inge> dad ok, da ist eine pcmanfm.conf
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: bleibt genau auf der kante stecken?
<Inge> Eintrag view_mode nehm ich an?
<dadrc> Inge, würd ich von ausgehen, ja
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: was meinst du mit kante? er bleibt immer zufällig kurz stehen wenn man die maus bewegt und geht dann normal wieder weiter bis er wieder stehen bleibt, allerdings in einem intervall von nichtmal einer sekunde
<jhelbling> Hallo zussammen, kann mir jemand bei einem kleinem Problem helfen? ich wollte mein homevereichnis im nachhinein verschlüsseln und bin der anleitung gefolgt: http://www.memus.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=93%3Ahome-verzeichnis-unter-ubuntu-1004-nachtraeglich-verschluesseln&catid=39%3Aubuntu&Itemid=114&lang=de    aber bei adduser <Benutzername> admin komme ich nicht weiter weil die admin-gruppe im 12.04 nicht existiert... kann mir je
<jhelbling> mand einen tipp geben?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: ne, dann ists nicht was ich meinte.
<kubine> Title: home-Verzeichnis unter Ubuntu 10.04 nachträglich verschlüsseln (at www.memus.de)
<Inge> OK weiter im Text
<deem> Inge: detailansicht ist view_mode=3
<deem> falls du es noch nicht weißt
<Inge> DREI?
<deem> ja
<jhelbling> ...
<Inge> achso klar, der erste is o
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: An der Full-HD auflösung kann es aber auch nicht liegen, der laptopbildschirm läuft mit 1600x900, da ist das problem nicht.. verringere ich die auflösung am externen bildschirm bleibt das problem trotzdem bestehen
<Inge> egal
<Inge> anderes thema
<zeitsofa> dadrc: hmm brauchte auf den anderen ubuntus leider auch keinen erfolg
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: ich bin raus, es ist nicht das was ich meinte und mehr weiss ich nicht zu dem thema, sorry
<Inge> isch hab grad versucht, auf den prop. Grafiktreiber umzustellen, ging nicht, ich soll /irgendwo7wasweisich/jockey.log nachgucken
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: okay, trotzdem danke
<dadrc> zeitsofa, die neusten Flashversion haben das wohl deaktiviert, les ich geraed :/
<koegs> Inge: dann guck doch mal da rein
<Inge> koegs, der ist ungefähr so lang wie "Krieg und Frieden"
<deem> Inge: versuchst du den "nachträglich updates" zu installieren?
<zeitsofa> dadrc: ich hab 11,1,102,62
<Inge> deem ich hatte hier im Starter in Einstellungen was mit "Zusätzliche Treiber"
<Inge> ATI / AMD prop. FGRLX Grafiktreiber (
<deem> Inge: ja, da gibt es 2 verschiedene treiber. einmal den stinknormalen und einen, der in klammern dahinter stehen hat (nachträgliche updates)
<dadrc> zeitsofa, "As of FP 11.0.1.152 there is no way to turn on HW Acceleration for Linux." http://forums.adobe.com/thread/911321
<kubine> Title: Adobe Forums: FP11 Linux Hardware Acceleration? (at forums.adobe.com)
<Inge> ah ja tatsächlich Nachträgliche Aktualisierungn
<deem> Inge: nimm den ohne diesen zusatz
<Inge> ok
<zeitsofa> dadrc: klasse! ich danke dir dennoch
<Inge> wie steht es mit "Firmware für DVB-Karten?
<projektlabor> wie kann ich jetzt jahshaka instalieren ich habe mir jetzt die tar.gz file aus dem internet gesaugt und weiter?
<deem> !hcl > Inge 
<kubine>  Inge: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<deem> schau da mal ob es da was gibt
<deem> !kompilieren > projektlabor 
<kubine>  projektlabor: Informationen zu kompilieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kompilieren
<deem> projektlabor: da findest du ne anleitung
<Inge> deem aber das wird doch bereits in diesem "Zusätzliche Treiber" angezeigt?!?
<deem> Inge: dann installier das doch
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: ich hab dir gesagt was zu tun ist. erwarte bitte nicht das dich hier jemand an die hand nimmt und dir jeden einzelnen schritt vorkaut. entpacke das TGZ und schau was in der README respektive der INSTALL steht was zu tun ist. wenn du dabei dann probleme hast .... siehe die ganzen links dir dir gepostet wurden. und wenn du dann immer noch probleme hast bist natürlich herrzlich eingeladen konkrete fragen zu stellen :)
<Inge> <runterlad>
<zeitsofa> projektlabor: btw ist mir grad noch ein netter link eingfallen: http://www.programmerfish.com/10-free-apps-that-turn-your-ubuntu-into-video-studio/
<kubine> Title: 10 Free Apps that Turn your Ubuntu into Video Studio (at www.programmerfish.com)
<Inge> ok reboot
<denisw>  /j #ubuntu-classroom
<denisw> oops
<Inge> OK, Treiber installiert, nützt aber nix
<Inge> CPU-Last beim Fernsehen immer noch 80%, HDTV 100%, Flashvideos ruckeln immer noch
<smeexs> ich muss das PPA erst freischalten mit ppa:jd-team/jdownloader , ich bekomm aber immer nur eine fehlermeldung "datei verzeichnis nicht gefunden" 
<k1l> smeexs: im wiki artikel auf die [4] klicken und dem link folgen
<ben1u> Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass mein update-manager immer maximiert öffnet?
<flipp> in compiz gibts so ne einstellung für fensterregeln
<k1l> devilspie angucken
<dAnjou> k1l: no me gusta, compiz sollte das besser können ;)
<k1l> dAnjou: das ist doch mittlerweile ein plugin von cpompiz iirc
<flipp> ben1u : Compiz CCSM installieren und dann Window Rules da ist n Feld Maximized da kannste deine Fenster reinpacken
<Tylopilus> Hey
<flipp> ben1u  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<flipp> hi
<ben1u> flipp: danke
<flipp> np gern
<Tylopilus> Hat Thunderbird auch iwie ein Notify, ohne dass ich es geöffnet haben muss? Wie postler es hat
<flipp> hmm hätte aber auch mal ne frage, weiß einer wie ich bei unity bei 2 monitoren auf dem seundärem monitor im panel die indicator applets weg bekomme? Will die nur auf dem Primären Monitor haben.
<ben1u> :D nachdem ich Window Rules aktiviert habe - ohne weiteres zu tun - gab es einen Crash mit Compiz und Apport-gtk poppte auf 
<dAnjou> k1l: ist mir dann wohl entgangen
<dadrc> Tylopilus, ich benutz https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/gnome-integration/
<kubine> Title: Gnome Integration :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Funktioniert gut
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: es muss ja irgendnen programm geben, dass nach den mails guckt
<dadrc> Muss natürlich laufen, aber kann halt minimiert sein
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: du kannst auch nen extra-programm nehmen. das muss nich zu thunderbird gehören
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: je nach desktopumgebung gibt es da diverse kleine helferlein
<Tylopilus> hm schade, nicht das, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: das, was man sich vorstellt, ist nicht immer das optimalste
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: was haste denn für nen desktop? unity?
<Tylopilus> jo
<dAnjou> hmm, da weiß ich jetz nix. lass mal kurz gucken
<Tylopilus> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der notify-service von postler, wie er unter eos funktioniert auch unter unity funktionieren würde
<flipp> hat jemand ne idee zu meinem panel problem weiter oben?
<dAnjou> Tylopilus: ich schätz mal schon, aber du kannst auch sowas hier benutzen: http://www.rum3ber.ch/index.php/projekte/38-popper-meldet-neue-emails
<kubine> Title: rum3ber - Popper meldet neue Emails (at www.rum3ber.ch)
<deem> flipp: nein, aber wenn, dann wird sich bestimmt jemand melden.
<Tylopilus> dAnjou: danke, das sieht schon ganz gut aus
<smeexs> k1l: über den terminal konnt ichs installieren aber über ubuntuuser "jetzt installieren" nicht 
<ben1u> obwohl Compiz abstürzte und sich automatisch wieder startete ist "Window Rules" jetzt dennoch aktiviert und ich habe dort folgendes gesetzt: "class=Update-manager" und es funktioniert :)
<Momo771> ich hab grad winecfg per Terminal gestartet, dabei kam eine Fehlermeldung
<Momo771> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Momo771> aber winecfg startet trotzdem
<Momo771> ist das schlimm?
<beaver74> Momo771, in der Konsole werden auch oft Warnungen ausgegeben, die nicht unbedingt Fehler sein müssen. Evtl. ist die Funktion jetzt einfach um die Keyring Funktion reduziert, das Programm tut aber dennoch was es soll
<Momo771> weil grad hab ich versucht mit wine mein altes MS Office XP zu installieren, und das brach ab
<beaver74> Momo771, ist das Paket gnome-keyring denn installiert?
 * deem hat auch so eine pkcs11 fehlermeldung, aber eine etwas andere
<deem> und in anderem zusammenahng
<deem> aber da scheint an pkcs11 irgendwas kaputt zu sein
<Momo771> da is einiges installiert, python-gnomekeyring, libpam-g, libgnome-g
<Momo771> Ah und auch gnome-keyring, ja
<beaver74> Momo771, und die Installation von Office gab keine weitere Meldung aus?
<Momo771> Konnte nicht fortsetzen, fehler aufgetreten, soll ich eine MItteilung and MS schicken?
<Momo771> das übliche halt
<beaver74> Momo771, "Konnte nicht fortsetzen, fehler aufgetreten" war die Meldung?
<Momo771> Ich machs nochmal und tipp sie wörtlich ab
<beaver74> Momo771, du kannst sie auch mal wörtlich in deine bevorzugte Suchmaschine eingeben.. die wird evtl. mehr ausspucken
<TheInfinity> Momo771: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3514 <-- siehe Warning
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) 2002 (XP) (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Momo771> beaver74, der spuckt doch dann allenfalls Windows-relevante Sachen aus
<beaver74> Momo771, nicht ausschließlich wenn du 'wine' mit in die Suchanfrage nimmst
<TheInfinity> !appdb > Momo771
<TheInfinity> hmpf.
<beaver74> :)
<Momo771> Microsoft Office konnte nicht erfolgreich beendet werden. Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten, die ihnen hierdurch entstanden sind.  
<Momo771> Bei der Installation ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Setup konnte nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden.
<TheInfinity> !appdb > Momo771
<kubine>  Momo771: Um nachzuschauen ob eine Windows-Application in WINE läuft schaue bitte in der AppDB nach: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<TheInfinity> nu aber.
 * pfote hat gerade die idee, mal lightroom im wine auszuprobieren, ist in der appdb immerhin auf "silber"
<Momo771> da hab ich vorher nachgeguckt, da stand geht einwandfrei und word XP hat GOLD
<Momo771> Um zu sehen, welche Informationen der Problembericht enthält, klicken sie hier
<TheInfinity> Momo771: der installer hat aber garbage.
<TheInfinity> Momo771: siehe warning.
<Momo771> Wot?
<TheInfinity> lies einfach den link durch.
<Momo771> Der Installer hat PLATINUM
<Momo771> Office 2002 XP
<TheInfinity> Momo771: was nur für volumenlizenzen ohne cd key abfrage gilt. 3 zeilen weiterlesen incl. warning. wirklich ...
<k1l> Momo771: die benotung kannst du in die tonne kloppen. _lies_ den text und sei nicht so faul
<lukas-xubuntu> Hallo und guten Tag! Folgendes Problem: Ich habe vor zwei Tagen meinen Rechner auf Xubuntu 12.04 aufgesetzt. Alles wunderbar. Doch heute dauert das Einloggen ewig, zumindest wenn das Heimverzeichnis des Benutzers mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt ist??? Weiterlesen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407847/ Hoffe auf Hilfe, schon jetzt Danke.
<kubine> Title: Pause nach dem Login - ecryptfs? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> lukas-xubuntu: welches dateisystem?
<lukas-xubuntu> ext4
<LetoThe2nd> ok
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann auch schon wieder raus
<LetoThe2nd> quit
<zeitsofa> lukas-xubuntu: welche verschlüsselung benutzt du mit encfs?
<zeitsofa> aes-ni auf ner intel plattform zufällig?
<lukas-xubuntu> die Standardverschlüsselung, (wie krieg ich das raus?) hab da nichts geändert, Plattform ist aber auf jeden Fall AMD
<zeitsofa> http://www.spinics.net/lists/ecryptfs/msg00166.html naj ich dachte das es vielleichtd as hier sein könnte
<kubine> Title: Re: ecryptfs with aes-ni slower bug Ecryptfs (at www.spinics.net)
<zeitsofa> oder vielleicht das alte teil hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/295429
<kubine> Title: Bug #295429 “pam_ecryptfs.so causes authentication to be slow by...” : Bugs : “ecryptfs-utils” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<beaver74> lukas-xubuntu, "ecryptfs ext4" schmeißt so einiges aus
<beaver74> lukas-xubuntu, me würde einfach mal ein ext3 auf dem verschlüsselten Laufwerk versuchen.. evtl. ist damit ja schon einiges behoben. Ist sicherlich nur in den blauen Dunst getippt, aber mir persönlich würde ein sehr ausgereiftes FS, wie es ext3 ist, auf solch einem Laufwerk eh besser gefallen.
<Linaubel_> Guten Tag. Folgendens Problem hab ich: Ubuntu 11.10; kdenlive meldet schwerer fehler. laut wiki soll eine datei "gesichert" bei nicht vorhanden im verzeichnis eingefügt werden.In dem fall ist sie nicht vorhanden. Wie erstelle ich diese datei? 
<lukas-xubuntu> beaver74, nur soll ext4 ja für ssd's besser sein auf einer ssd nicht so optimal wie ext4
<Linaubel_> Die Fehlermeldung lautet: MLTs SDL-Modul wurde nicht gefunden
<beaver74> lukas-xubuntu, "nicht so optimal wie ext3" meinst du?
<lukas-xubuntu> ja
<zeitsofa> afaik ist ssd und ext3 nicht so der knüller - aber zumindest könntest du es mal testen und sehen ob es das problem behebt
<lukas-xubuntu> beaver74, ext4 soll besser für ssds sein, als ext3
<beaver74> lukas-xubuntu, das wird ausschließlich auf die Performance bezogen sein.. kann mir nicht vorstellen, müsste dazu aber auch mehr lesen, dass ein ext3 eine SSD in ihrer Lebensdauer einschränkt.
<k1l> das journaling soll bei ext4 besser sein.
<zeitsofa> naja ext4 beitet trim support - ext3 afaik nicht
<SunTsu> ssd ohne trim ist ja eher nichts
<beaver74> auch der Zugriff auf kleinere Dateien soll teilweise wesentlich schneller laufen.. afair, allerdings interessiert das, finde ich, reichlich wenig auf solch einem Laufwerk
<zeitsofa> SunTsu: so sieht das nämlich aus genau
<zeitsofa> btrfs oder ext4 sind schon ne gute wahl (woebi ersteres dringend mit ganz vielen backups versehen werden sollte da noch nicht wirklich stable)
<stefan_at> servus zusammen
<beaver74> zeitsofa, ich hatte Leto's Reaktion gerade so gedeutet das es da Probleme im Zusammenhang mit ecryptfs und ext4 geben soll. Aber dazu sollte man mehr lesen um das wirklich auszuschließen.
<stefan_at> ich habe von 11.10 auf 12.04 eun upgrade durchgeführt und nun friert mein system immer ein wenn ich ein java programm aufrufe. was könnte das sein ?
 * beaver74 hat das nicht getan und hält sich raus
<zeitsofa> man kann es durchaus in Erwägung ziehen und zumindes mal testen ob es sich mit ext3 auch so verhält. aber grundsätzlich ist ext3 und ssd kein wirklich gutes setup wenn man was von der ssd haben will
<beaver74> jo, gut zu wissen
<zeitsofa> btw lukas-xubuntu hier noch etwas ausführlichere infos rund um ssd (allerdings aus dem arch wiki => https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives)
<kubine> Title: Solid State Drives - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<zeitsofa> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ext4_Dateisystem unter ssd optimierungen ist hier auch noch etwas zu finden
<kubine> Title: Ext4 Dateisystem – Wiki Thomas-Krenn.AG (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<LupusE> hi
<lukas-xubuntu> zeitsofa, danke
<KojiroAK> Wie kann ich manuell ein SSL-Zertifikat in Firefox als vertrauenswürdig einstufen?
<stefan_at> niemand ein idee für mein problem ?
<dadrc> KojiroAK, Preferences → Advanced → Encryption → View Certificates → Import
<dadrc> Übersetzen schaffst du schon ;)
<dadrc> stefan_at, welches Java denn?
<k1l> stefan_at: mal dmesg und syslog angucken oder nopasten
<k1l> !nopaste > stefan_at 
<kubine>  stefan_at: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<stefan_at> java-6-sun
<KojiroAK> dadrc~ damn, mir meldet der, ich habe das Cert schon. Citrix Receiver meint jedoch, ich würde das als "nicht vertrauenwürdig" einstufen.
<dadrc> stefan_at, Sun Java wird nicht mehr unterstützt, deinstallier das mal und nimm OpenJDK7
<Linaubel_> ist wohl untergenagen, noch mal also: folgendens Problem hab ich: Ubuntu 11.10; kdenlive meldet schwerer fehler(MLTs SDL-Modul wurde nicht gefunden). laut wiki soll eine datei "gesichert" bei nicht vorhanden im verzeichnis eingefügt werden.In dem fall ist sie nicht vorhanden. Wie erstelle ich diese datei? 
<dadrc> Ist mittlerweile eh die Referenzimplementierung
<dadrc> KojiroAK, dann guck doch mal, sollte dann ja in der Liste auftauchen
<dadrc> Da kannst du dann auch die Vertrauenssache einstellen
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_: welche kdenlive version nutzt du?
<stefan_at> die ausgabe von dmesg ist hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407852/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linaubel_> zeitsofa, das weiß ich nicht. wo liest man das aus? das programm startet ja nicht
<KojiroAK> nyah, anscheind muss ich da noch wo anders das Cert als Vertrauenswürdig einstufen.
<k1l> stefan_at: die dmesg ausgabe ist nicht vollständig. aber geh mal dem tipp vom dadrc nach
<stefan_at> ich installiere gerade die empfohlene java version
<stefan_at> wie kann ich mir die dmesg ausgabe komplett anzeigen lassen ?
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_:  apt-cache show kdenlive | grep ^Version
<KojiroAK> Ah, hab was gefunden.
<KojiroAK> Das Problem ist nicht fx sondern citrix selbst. nyargh.
<Linaubel_> zeitsofa: 0.8-4build1
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_:  und wenn es 0.8 ist könntest du das hier versuchen: 
<zeitsofa> echo "[version]" > ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc && echo "version=0.8" >> ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc
<stefan_at> muss ich nach der java installation das system neu booten ?
<zeitsofa> nein
<Linaubel_> zeitsofa, das hab ich so eingegeben, aber da tut sich nichts.
<zeitsofa> tun soll sich da auch nix 
<Linaubel_> oh
<zeitsofa> wennd u kdenlive dann benutzt sollte es funktionieren
<zeitsofa> das echo drückt das was in "" steht direkt in das file 
<zeitsofa> da erfolgt keine ausgabe auf der console ;)
<Linaubel_> die meldung ist immer noch da
<stefan_at> mit dem openjdk7 friert das system auch ein 
<stefan_at> ähm also nicht das system sondern nur das progrtamm meinte ich
<k1l> stefan_at: welches programm denn? hat das programm nen log? starte es mal aus dem terminal und schau ob da was angezeigt wird
<trekkme> wenn ich unter precise die gui zur laufwerksverwaltung verwende um eine verschlüsselte partition zu erstellen, was liegt dann da im "hintergrung" luks/cryptsetup mit aes essiv 256? oder was ganz ubuntu eigenes?
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_: dann hätte ich noch das hier für dich: 
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get remove kdenlive && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-svn && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<zeitsofa> das entfernt dir den bestehenden kdenlive fügt nen ppa repo hinzu (zu ppa repos ist zu sagen das das eine eventeuelle gefährdung deines systems sein KANN) updatet brav was zu updaten ist und installiert dir kdenlive neu
<Linaubel_> das alles zusammen in der shell eingeben?
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get remove kdenlive && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-svn && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<zeitsofa> so in die shell ja
<CalebRipley> Wie kann ich die Pulseaudio+Alsa-Konfiguration auf null setzen? Meine Ausgabe geht direkt (ohne Mic.) an den Input.
<zeitsofa> das && zwischen den befehlen ist nichts anderes als ein "warte mit dem ausführen bis der vorherige befehl mit ok durchgelafuen ist"
<stefan_at> das ist die ausgabe des programm http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407857/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_: wie schauts aus? 
<zeitsofa> ich würd mich nämlich gern in feierabend verabschieden :D
<Linaubel_> zeitsofa, ich habs glaub ich verbockt. beim kopieren hab ich den smiley übersehen, beim wiederholen kommt jetzt das:valueError: No JSON could be decodet
<zeitsofa> öhm
<zeitsofa> ganz wichtig für supportchats
<zeitsofa> deaktiviere dir sämtliche smilies :D
<zeitsofa> da war nirgends ein smilie drin
<zeitsofa> der hat sicherlich aus dem :s einen gemacht (doppelpunkt s)
<Linaubel_> hab das nicht gewusst
<zeitsofa> macht nix ansich ist das egal beim kopieren sollte der ja dann das eigentliche zeichen nehmen 
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_: mach alles einzeln
<zeitsofa> apt-get remove kdenlive
<zeitsofa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-svn
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get update
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zeitsofa> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<zeitsofa> und dann verrate uns einfach bei welchem der befehle welcher fehler kommt
<zeitsofa> idealer weise kopierst du das in einen nopaste service
<zeitsofa>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ sowas quasi
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linaubel_> mom.. ich hab jetzt die zeile richtig eingegeben, dachte es währe ein :-S scheint grad zu machen
<zeitsofa> fein
<Linaubel_> zeitsofa, besten dank. klappt es nicht jetzt klappts später :)
<zeitsofa> Linaubel_: naja nu warte ich auch noch ab :D
<stefan_at> hier nun die "hoffentlich" ganze ausgabe von dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407862/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> tschö zusammen 
<stefan_at> niemand ne idee :( würde ungern das system neu aufsetzen müssen, denn wenn ich von der cd boote ist der fehler nicht da
<stefan_at> da nun nautilus auch nicht mehr richtig reagiert,  hier die ausgabe von .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407867/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> stefan_at: ich kenn mich weder mit java noch mit dem programm aus. schau doch mal ob du wen von dem programm fragen kannst
<stefan_at> k1l bei dem programmierer habe ich schon nachgefragt, der kennt das problem nicht
<stefan_at> k1l aber natilus reagiert auch kaum noch deswegen denke ich dass es entweder ein java problem oder ein problem der grafiktreiber ist, denn das phänomen des "einfrierens tritt nur mit dem touchmonitor auf, wenn ich mit der mauis arbeite nicht
<k1l> achso, touchscreen ist das auch noch, das erklärt die fehlermeldungen im dmesg mit dem flgrx. aber ati ist auch nicht meine baustelle
<Minipluto> Ich hatte Ubuntu 10.04 mit einer PCI-WLAN-Karte mit Realtek RTL8185L Chipsatz auf einem Rechner mit Athlon XP 2400+. Da mir jemand einen neuen alten Rechner mit Celeron D 2,8 GHz vorbei brachte, wollte ich mal schauen, ob da nicht ein bisschen mehr rum kommt. Ubuntu 12.04 runter geladen, auf USB-HDD und DVD-R gepackt, WLAN-Karte in den Celeron gepackt, versucht zu starten, lief beides nicht (PC friert beim Booten ein). Nachdem einem ...
<Minipluto> ... Tag Fehlersuche bin ich (vorhin) wieder zum Athlon gewechselt, WLAN-Karte rein, nun hängt der sich auch auf. Nun habe ich es mal mit dem Ausschlussverfahren versucht und zuerst die WLAN-Karte ausgebaut -> nun bootet der Rechner. Also kann ja nur die WLAN-Karte beim Umbau kaputt gegangen oder es gibt andere Probleme. Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich auch schon mal 12.04 Live auf einem der beiden PCs mit der WLAN-Karte laufen hatte. ...
<Minipluto> ... Bin nun aber etwas ratlos, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.
<stefan_at> hast du nen tip wo ich mich hinwenden könnte ? wobei ich gerade diesen bugbericht hier gefunden habe - scheint ein ähnliches problem zu haben wie ich 
<stefan_at> ich habe mal mit der livecd gebootet da hatte ich das problem nicht - scheint irgendwie mit dem upgrade von 11.10 uaf 12.04 zusammenzuhängen
<schizoschaf> nabend
<schizoschaf> hat jemand nen guten tip, wo ich schon bald ein gimp 2.8 deb-file herbekomme?
<schizoschaf> würde ich selber kompilieren vorziehen
<dAnjou> schizoschaf: dann aber mit checkinstall
<schizoschaf> dAnjou, checkinstall kannte ich noch nicht. werde ich aber dran denken im zweifelsfall.danke
<k1l> zum thema kompilieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren schizoschaf 
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> schizoschaf: und es wird sicher in bälde auch fremdquellen in form von ppa oder deb file geben. aber dann bitte auch an die jeweilige quelle wenden wenn es hakt
<k1l> stefan_at: vlt mal eine neue saubere installation des programms? den .programmordner im /home/ verschieben
<TheInfinity> schizoschaf: du fragst 2 stunden nach release eines programmes nach einigermassen brauchbaren quellen? ;)
<schizoschaf> TheInfinity, ja :) kann ja sein, dass es da übliche verdächtige gibt.
<schizoschaf> und k1l keine sorge. meinen rechner mach ich mir selber kaputt und selber wieder heil
<schizoschaf> ich hab halt schonmal versucht gimp zu kompilieren. das war eher zäh im ganzen
<TheInfinity> schizoschaf: nein, ich würd 2 tage warten und dann die ppas befragen.
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<schizoschaf> naja... so ein kleines git clone kann auch nicht schaden
<kirsten_> hi, der Spiegel macht wieder Werbung für uns: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,830581,00.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu veröffentlicht Fünf-Jahre-Version - SPIEGEL ONLINE (at www.spiegel.de)
<k1l> kirsten_: das ist schön aber eher was für den im topic genannten offtopic channel :)
<kirsten_> ich habe auch mal eine Frage: ich habe 12.04 auf meinem Laptop installiert. bei einige Programmen fejhlt jetzt leider die Möglichkeit Fenster zu mini- bzw. maximieren. Kann man was dagegen tun?
<k1l> welches Desktop enviroment benutzt du? welches theme? hast du die fensterknöpfe mal nach rechts umgestellt?
<kirsten_> welches Desktop enviroment benutzt du? welches theme? hast du die fensterknöpfe mal nach rechts umgestellt? - nein, habe gar nicht ein oder umgestellt, einfach nur installiert und benutzt.
<Minipluto> ich habe nun mal beim Live-System in GRUB2 den Kernel-Parameter rtl8180.blacklist=yes angegeben. Nun hat der Boot geklappt. Wie kann ich nun gegenprüfen, ob der Treiber wirklich geblacklisted wurde? einfach über lsmod nachgucken,w as geladen wurde?
<k1l> kirsten_: es ist kein generelles pproblem. ich habe hier selber 2 rechner  mit unity geupgraded. und in den foren etc finde ich spontan auch nichts aussagendes
<kirsten_> hm, ok, es stört mich auch nicht so wirklich. ich werde nachher mal versuchen die Knöpfe nach rechts zu verschieben.
<beaver74> Minipluto, ich denke ja, da der ja nur temporär über einen Kernelparameter deaktiviert wurde wird der Eintrag sich imho nicht fest im System befinden
<k1l> kirsten_: das war keine fehlerlösung, das war eher die suche nach einer fehlerursache
<k1l> kirsten_: versuch dich mal in nem neuen user einzuloggen. wenn es da geht liegt es sicher an deinen usersettings
<kirsten_> ok, danke!
<beaver74> Minipluto, ansonsten mal Einträge in /etc/modprobe.d/ überprüfen
<Minipluto> beaver74: das wird ein bisschen dauern. Aber ich wundere mich auch über die Ausgabe von lsmod: http://www.pastebin.com/NvnqGh3x – hätte erwartet, dass da etwas beim Modul rtl8180 steht. 
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep -E "(Used|8180)" Module Size Us - Pastebin.com (at www.pastebin.com)
<beaver74> Minipluto, hm, hätte jetzt auch gedacht es würde erst gar nicht aufgelistet.. aber evtl sagt das Used=0 das ja aus.. da bin ich mit auch nicht sicher
<Minipluto> beaver74: das denk ich auch. Ich starte gerade mal eben neu, ohne den Kernel-Parameter, weil ich gleichzeitig auch den PCI-Slot gewechselt habe *G*
<beaver74> Minipluto, 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep rtl8180' dürfte ja eigentlich ausreichen
<Minipluto> beaver74: ah, danke
<Minipluto> oh den muss ich mal meinen Kommilitonen aus Ecuador zeigen :)
<Minipluto> -.-
<Minipluto> beaver74: hm… nun gehts auch so. Muss dann doch am PCI-Slot gelegen haben *kopfkratz*. Die Ausgabe von lsmod ist (nur zur Info) übrigens genauso wie vorher
<Minipluto> mal schnell installieren, bevor er es sich anders überlegt *G*
<beaver74> Minipluto, jo :) ich vermute die IRQ Tabelle wurde verworfen und neu eingerichtet als du die Karte wieder eingestzt hattest.. warum auch immer so etwas zu Problemen führt.. übersteigt leider meinen Know-How
<beaver74> -en
<wego> Hi, meine Aktualisierungsverwaltung sagt: „W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  416  Requested Range Not Satisfiable [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]
<wego> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.“ Erinnere mich nicht etwas geändert zu haben. Ideen?
<k1l> wego: stell mal auf die hauptserver um. da scheinen die .de server nen problem zu haben
<wego> k1l Wie mache ich das?
<wego> (oder wo finde ich, wie ich das mache?)
<k1l> softwarecenter öffnen, bearbeiten, softwarequellen. im neuen fenster in der mitte die hauptserver auswählen
<wego> k1l Das hat geholfen. Danke. Was mich nachdenklich stimmt: Seit Tagen angeblich keine Aktualisierungen? Er zeigt mir nur die 12.04 LTS an. Muss ich evt. die erst installieren um aktualisierungen zu bekommen. Nicht doch oder?
<k1l> wego: kann sein, dass wegen dem fehler keine updates kamen
<wego> k1l aber ich habe doch erfolgreich umgestellt, er zeigt mir aber keine updates außer die neue Ubuntu-Version 12.04 . Kann ich das irgendwie verifizieren, dass ich tatsächlich mit meinen Programmen auf dem neuesten Stand bin?
<wego> k1l Wie gesagt, der Fehler von vorher ist behoben. Der Server war schuld. ;-)
<k1l> wego: es müssen auch keine updates kommen.
<k1l> programm updates gibt es meist nicht. sondern nur sicherheits oder schwere bug-fixes
<wego> Ok, eine Frage noch. habe gelesen, es sei nicht unbedingt empfohlen sein soll ein Upgrade auf eine neue (in meinem Fall 12.04 LTS) zu machen, sondern besser das System komplett neu aufzusetzen. Was ist da dran? 
<Frickelpit> nix
<k1l> wego: kommt drauf an. eigentlich gehen die upgrades mittlerweile sehr gut.
<dreamon__> Kann es sein, das mit Linux das Wlan schlechter Empfängt als bei Windows?
<wego> Dann kann ich es also wagen auf aktualisieren zu klicken. ;-)
<k1l> dreamon__: hängt wohl von der jeweiligen treiberunterstützung ab
<dreamon__> k1l, Sind da Probleme bekannt?
<k1l> dreamon__: ich kenne nicht jede wlan karte der welt und deren treiberunterstützung auswendig. schau einfach in den bekannten listen nach, das solltest du doch langsam selber können
<dreamon__> k1l, hmmm
<b-abheiden> Hallo
<b-abheiden> Ich habe nun "notgedrungen" ein Update auf 12.04 durchgeführt, aber nun sehe ich im Unity zum Beispiel nicht die "Dock-Bar" und beim Maximieren von Fenstern erscheinen die Fenster alle in einer sehr schmalen "Spalte"  auf der linken Bildschirmseite (etwa so breit wie die Bar für gewöhnlich ist) … hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
<t1m_> hey ihr, ich hab ein problem. ich hab mir ein thinkpad x220 gekauft und konnte ubuntu auf der mSata installieren... wenn ich von der mSata boote, geschieht aber nichts (heißt schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem weißen cursor)
<dreamon__> k1l,  lspci zeigt mir Intel Centrino Wireless-N130 an. Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi -> Wo kann ich genauer schauen?
<k1l> !hcl > dreamon__ 
<kubine>  dreamon__: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> oder einfach mal bei google suchen mit dem stichwort ubuntu. oder bei launchpad
<Lbartns> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Netbook, kann mir wer helfen?
<k1l> !wf > Lbartns 
<kubine>  Lbartns: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dreamon__> k1l, Es gibt doch da so eine art DeviceID.. wie ruf ich die ab. So das es genau Identifiziert werden kann
<Bartens> Hallo?
<smeexs> bartens : stell einfach deine frage dann wird sich schon einer melden wenn er die lösung weiß
<k1l> dreamon__: lspci und n's dranhängen. siehe manpage
<Bartens> also, ich habe eben bei dem versuch einen treiber für mein netbook zu installieren (um wlan zu bekommen) meinen vorhandenen treiber, mit dem ich wenigsten noch per kabel ins internet konnte per terminal auf eine blacklist gesetzt, jetzt kann ich weder per kabel noch per wlan ins internet
<Bartens> ich könnte auch die terminal codes posten aber die müsste ich dann per hand abschreiben, da ich ja auf dem netbook kein internet habe
<ben1u> Wie kann es sein, dass mein RAM + Swap so belastet wird? Prozesse(siehe Speicher): http://ubuntuone.com/7SAB4um7xY7OysVdBsKSmA und Ressourcen: http://ubuntuone.com/2WVYWZx11Vgh4Lv1OHf9Er
<dreamon__> k1l, Ja, danke. Leider find ich keine derartige Probleme.. 
<Bartens> der ursprüngliche code (oder befehl) mit dem ich den treiber auf die blacklist gesetzt habe war
<Bartens> echo "blacklist r8169" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Bartens> sudo modprobe -rfv r8169
<Bartens> sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.bak
<Bartens> sudo modprobe -v r8168
<[LinuxFan]> tty1-tty9 die schriften sind zu gross ,möchte gerne sie kleiner haben zum lesen 
<sdx23> [LinuxFan]: Der Artikel zu vesa modes im Wiki hilft.
<guntbert> ben1u: schau dir einmal das an:  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<kubine> Title: Help! Linux ate my RAM! (at www.linuxatemyram.com)
<Bartens> es wär auch hilfreich zu wissen wie man terminal befehle rückgängig macht, oder löscht
<Frickelpit> Bartens: es wäre hilfreich, wenn man nicht blind befehle abtippt, ohne zu wissen was sie tun
<Bartens> jaa, aber jetzt ist es nunmal zuspät
<Frickelpit> Bartens: der erste hat einen eintrag (blacklist r8169" in die date /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf geschrieben
<Bartens> ja das dachte ich mir schon, aber wie mache ich das jetzt rückgängig?
<Frickelpit> öffne die datei und lösch den eintrag, dafür benötigst du einen editor mit rootrechten
<guntbert> Bartens: und hier ist kein bezahlter support, wo man Lösungen "verlangen" kann
<b-abheiden> Blöder Versuch: Eintrag löschen?
<Flash63> Bartens: hast Du den r8168 vorab denn überhaupt schon gebaut und in den Kernel eingebaut?
<Frickelpit> ah, der wlan-spezi ist da :)
<Flash63> Bartens: hat LAN denn einwandfrei mit dem r8169 funktioniert?
<b-abheiden> Der Ton ist hier leider mitunter etwas rau … das trifft aber für beide "Seiten" zu (Supporter und Support-Suchende)
<Bartens> also ich hab keine ahnung, nein LAN hat bisher funktioniert nur wlan nicht
<Bartens> ich habe keine ahnung und das ist auch mein erstes ubuntu betriebssystem
<b-abheiden> Gute Nacht und bis demnächst
<Flash63> Bartens: ok dann versuchen wir das mal.machen wir das rückgängig....
<Bartens> ich glaube ich hab ich hab es nicht in den kernel eingebaut
<Flash63> sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.bak/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
<Flash63> sudo modprobe r8169
<Flash63> die zwei Befehle Bartens, wenn Du das vorher so gemacht hast
<Bartens> okay moment ich probier das mal
<Flash63> also aus r8169.bak wieder r8169.ko machen (umbenennen)
<Flash63> im Befehl oben fehlt noch ein Leerzeichen Bartens:
<Bartens> wo denn?
<Flash63> sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.bak /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
<Flash63> nach ....bak Bartens
<Bartens> ja hab ich eingegeben
<Bartens> vielen dank das internet funktioniert schon wieder
<Bartens> Magst du mir auch noch mit dem WLAN problem helfen?
<Flash63> wenn Du das Modul jetzt lädst (der zweite Befehl), sollte LAN wieder funktionieren Bartens
<Bartens> ja tut es vielen dank!
<Bartens> Kannst du mir auch bei dem WLAN Problem helfen?
<Flash63> ok, WLAN ist nicht immer so einfach ohne jegliche Info
<Bartens> also ich habe mir vor vorgestern easy peasy als 2. betriebssystem installiert
<Bartens> und das hat auch recht problemlos geklappt jedoch funktioniert das wlan nicht
<Flash63> Kannst Du die kompletten Infos aus dem Sticky pasten, Bartens?
<Flash63> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vor-dem-erstellen-eines-neuen-beitrags-bitte-/
<kubine> Title: Vor dem Erstellen eines neuen Beitrags bitte lesen! › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> Ansonsten eröffnest Du am besten einen Artikel im Forum. Erfahrungsgemäß wird das hier schnell eine never ending story
<Flash63> Bartens
<Bartens> ich habe mich ein wenig informiert, und die wahrscheinlichkeit ist recht groß, dass es daran liegt dass ich nicht den richtigen treiber besitze. Ich verwende das medion notebook von akoya auf dem ursprünglich windows 7 starter war, was ich auch noch als 2. system führe.  es ist die version E1228 (also das netbook)
<Bartens> ich habe auch schon einige pakete runtergeladen und ziemlich viel zeug installiert dessen sinn mir bei allem nicht immer ganz klar war :)
<Bartens> okay dann eröffne ich mal ein forum beitrag
<smeexs> ich glaub den fehler macht  fast jeder der von windows kommt
<Flash63> Da der  verwendete Chipsatz nicht bekannt, ist das sicherlich die beste Option. Liefere bitte die genannten Informationen, dann kann man sicherlich mehr dazu sagen. Danke Bartens
<Bartens> Okay, vielen dank für eure/deine Hilfe!
<t1m_> hey, ihr, ich war vorhin schonmal da, msuste dann los. Hatte jemand evtl eine idee zu meinem problem: Habe Ubuntu 12.04 auf einer SSD installiert. beim booten von der ssd zeigt sich nur ein schwarzer bildschirm und ein weißer cursor links oben... :/
<k1l> t1m_: warten probiert?
<t1m_> k1l: 25min, jap :/
<t1m_> k1l: aber dass ich irgendwelche treiber oder so für die ssd installieren muss (was diverse foren mir mitteilten) kann eigtl nicht sein, oder?
<Fuchs> t1m_: thinkpad sagtest Du? 
<Fuchs> t1m_: wenn ja: im BIOS schauen, auf welchen Modus der Controller gestellt ist.  (Sollte AHCI sein) 
<t1m_> Fuchs: jop, ist
<Fuchs> hrm
<sash_> Sandy-Bridge?
<sash_> Und funktioniert die Live-CD fehlerlos?
<t1m_> sash_: jop und konnte noch keine fehler feststellen
<k1l> dann mal gucken ob da grub2 rivhtig sitzt
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Gibt es für Nvidia Optimus schon brauchbare Treiber?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: einfach den intel Treiber und bumblebee 
<dreamon_> Was hat 3d support?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: oder einfach den nvidia Treiber nehmen, die Intel Karte deaktivieren und gluecklich esin 
<Fuchs> *sein
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Im Bios deaktivieren?
<Fuchs> wenn das geht: ja
<t1m_> k1l, Fuchs: hab es nun... hab mit den partitionen was falsch gemacht beim installieren <-- depp... 
<Fuchs> t1m_: ach, okay, gut, dass es geloest ist :) 
<dreamon_> Gibts ne alternative.. (oft hat dann Windows probleme) .. Das Bios unterstützt es nicht!
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wie hast du gemeint "Intelkarte deaktivieren"=
<Fuchs> bumblebee
<dreamon_> Ach bumblebee deaktiviert das Intel.. 
<t1m_> machts gut!
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Kann man das bumblebee so einstellen, das es immer läuft? So wie ich lese muß man das vor jeder Anwendung starten.
<stefansdfa> wie prüfe ich ob der garfikkarten treiber istalliert ist?
<stefansdfa> weil wenn ich garkfikkarten treiber installieren will geht das nicht
<stefansdfa> aber angeblich ist ein ATI treiber installiert?...
<TheInfinity> schau ins /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheInfinity> und was heisst "geht nicht"?
<stefansdfa> es kommt die fehlermeldung: Bitte prüfen Sie die Log-Datei für Details: /var/log/jockey.log
<stefansdfa> wo ist die dartei zum naschauen bin voller anfänger...
<Frickelpit> steht doch da
<TheInfinity> ./var/log/Xorg.0.log ist ein ort auf deiner festplatte
<stefansdfa> okay und was soll ihc mit der datei machen?
<TheInfinity> anschauen
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > stefansdfa
<kubine>  stefansdfa: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<TheInfinity> sonst auch dahin legen
<stefansdfa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407877/
<kubine> Title: garikkartentreiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stefansdfa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407877/
<kubine> Title: garikkartentreiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stefansdfa> also was soll ich jetzt machen?
<bekks> Die Datei /var/log/jockey.log anschauen.
<bekks> So wie in der ersten Meldung gefordert.
<stefansdfa> und dann?
<bekks> Wieder nopasten.
<stefansdfa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407882/
<kubine> Title: garikkartentreiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Welchen Grafikkartentreiber hast Du denn versucht zu installieren?
<stefansdfa> ATI propierträer fgrlx-grafiktreiber
<stefansdfa> da steht beim ersten nachträglcieh aktiualisierungen
<stefansdfa> und dann unten das selbe nochmal nur ohne nachträgliche aktualisierungen...
<stefansdfa> gehen beide nicht...
<stefansdfa> aber es ist ein treiber installiert und 3d beschleuniger usw. geht eignetlich auch weil spielen laufen flüssig...
<stefansdfa> kp wieso diese fehlermeldung kommt...
<stefansdfa> und unten steht dieser treiber ist nicht aktiviert...
<bekks> Du musst nicht jeden Satz mit ... beenden ;)
<stefansdfa> okay :D
<bekks> Wenn Spiele etc. flüssig laufen - ignorier die Meldung von Jokey doch einfach?
<stefansdfa>  ja okay
<stefansdfa> nur mich verwunderts halt wieso diese meldung kommt
<stefansdfa> dash-startseite ist auch ein ATI treiber verfügbar zum einstellen usw.
<stefansdfa> naja dann ignoriere ich es einfach und geh jetzt schlafen
<stefansdfa> danke für die hilfe gut nacht
<bekks> Soviel Aufregung für nix. :)
<surfhai> jemand noch wach der sich mit der bash auskennt? http://paste.xinu.at/PWodt/ die funktion hab ich in der bash, um den git status im prompt anzuzeigen, wenn ich aber in ein git verzeichnis wechsle muss ich _prompt_command ausführen damit der status aktualisiert wird
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<surfhai> http://www.opinionatedprogrammer.com/2011/01/colorful-bash-prompt-reflecting-git-status/ von der website hab ich das
<kubine> Title: Colorful bash prompt reflecting Git status (at www.opinionatedprogrammer.com)
<vectory> surfhai: und das willst du ändern?
<vectory> wie wärs mit einem alias auf cd
<surfhai> habs schon hinbekommen
<surfhai> PROMPT_COMMAND=_prompt_command musst ich nur ganz ans ende der .bashrc setzen
<b-abheiden> Hallo noch einmal
<surfhai> vectory: aber das is eh hinfällig weil jetzt probier ich zsh mal wieder aus
<vectory> surfhai: ach
<vectory> cooles ding
<b-abheiden> Nach dem Sperren des Bildschirms, drücke ich die "Super"-Taste und entsperre dann den Bildschirm wieder … anschließend ist das Menü geöffnet … ist dieses Verhalten tatsächlich erwünscht?
<surfhai> ah, da wird mein desktop noch cooler :D
<surfhai> http://paste.xinu.at/zKsJ/ das hab ich vorn paar tagen aufgenommen
<bekks> b-abheiden: Nein. Ist ein Bug.
<bekks> Also das entsperren ohne Passworteingabe.
<bekks> Und drück vor dem Entsperren einfach nicht Super.
<b-abheiden> bekks: Danke, ist das vielleicht schon irgendwo aufgenommen?
<bekks> b-abheiden: Entsperrt Super ohne Passworteingabe?
<b-abheiden> bekks: Ich meine, dass es vor einer Weile schon mal einen Fehler gab, wenn man auf der 10er-Tastatur (Nummernblock) eine Taste drückte, dass dann auch der Bildschirm entsperrt werden konnte
<b-abheiden> bekks: Nein, es entsperrt nicht, aber "Super" wird an die Oberfläche weitergeleitet (auch wenn diese noch gesperrt ist)
<bekks> Warum ist das tragisch, wenn man Super drückt?
<b-abheiden> bekks: Gegenfrage: Warum werden Tastatureingaben bei gesperrtem Schirm durchgereicht?
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<b-abheiden> bekks: Das ist nur das, was mir aufgefallen war … wer weiß, was da noch ist.
<bekks> Du willst Super drücken, tust es, und wunderst Dich, dass es durchgereicht wird?
<b-abheiden> bekks: Nein, wenn der Bildschirm gesperrt ist, möchte ich nicht, dass die dash aufgeht, wenn mal jemand Super gedrückt hat.
<bekks> Und warum nicht?
<bekks> Es passiert sonst doch nichts.
<bekks> Egal was Du sonst drückst.
<b-abheiden> bekks: Na ja, hast du das mit sämtlichen Tastenkombinationen ausprobiert? Weißt du das ganz sicher? Ich bin der Meinung, dass das ein ungewünschtes Verhalten ist, dass behoben werden sollte.
<b-abheiden> bekks: Vielleicht magst du das als Bug aufnehmen. Vielleicht findet jemand anders daran mehr gefallen. … Gute Nacht
<dadrc> b-abheiden, wenn du einen Bug erstellen willst, mach das. Wir machen hier nur Support, haben aber mit den Entwicklern selbst erstmal auch nichts zu tu
<dadrc> +n
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-04
<Guest68506> test
<janda> test
<Guest68506> k works fine
<oregano4> Guten Morgen allerseits. Ich habe mein Abiword Problem immer noch nicht gelöst. Das Mathview-Plugin (Formeleditor) funktioniert nicht in der aktuellen Version von Abiword, denn so die Entwickler es hat sich eine Entwicklerversion in die Ubuntu Paketquellen eingeschlichen.
<oregano4> Wie komme ich an eine alte Version von Abiword heran?
<oregano4> Oder wer mag mir beim Kompilierversuch helfen, das war der Rat der Entwickler :D
<oregano4> Bis zu einem make komme ich schon, also sind alle Bibliotheken schon mal da.
<bullgard4> oregano4: Ich glaube, Du mußt die Frage noch einmal später stellen. Jetzt ist noch kaum einer hier aktiv, der Deine Frage bantworten kann.
<oregano4> bullgard4: Vielen Dank, mich nervt das Problem echt immens, da ich den Formeleditor echt brauche. Ich weiche jetzt erst mal auf den LibreOffice Writer aus, obwohl der mir jetzt schon zu kompliziert ist. Und dann werde ich zu Humaneren Zeiten noch mal fragen.
<bullgard4> oregano4: Es gibt in Ubuntu prinzipiell die Möglichkeit zu versuchen, mit einer früheren Ubuntu-Version des betreffenden Programmpakets zu arbeiten. Das nennen manche Leute "Pinnen". Hast Du schon versucht, Abiword zu "pinnen"?
<oregano4> bullgard4: Das wäre die Lösung. Aber ich weiß noch nicht wie "Pinnen" geht.
<mat619> Guten Morgen! Frage: Kann ich unter 10.04 LTS das aktuelle Unity, wie es unter 12.04 zum Einsatz kommt, installieren, testen und bei Nichtgefallen wieder deinstallieren, ohne mir die alte bestehende Gnome 2 Umgebung von 10.04 zu zerschießen?
<bullgard4> oregano4: Hier steht ein bißchen dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic
<kubine> Title: Synaptic › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> Demnach was ich bisher so lesen konnte, gibt es überhaupt kein PPA, dass Unity für 10.04 bereitstellen würde - stimmt das?
<bullgard4> mat619: Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Backport-Unity-2D-Version für Ubuntu 10.04 gibt. Du solltest in Launchpad unter »Unity« nachgucken. Wenn es dort nicht angeboten wird, würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
<oregano4> bullgard4: Wenn ich die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung habe suche ich mir Abiword raus, klicke es mit der rechten Maustaste an und gehe dann auf den Reiter Versionen, da ist aber nur die eine aktuelle Version angegeben.
<bullgard4> oregano4: Dort steht u. a.: "Voraussetzung ist, dass in den Paketquellen verschiedene Versionen angeboten werden." Du mußt also sehen, wie Du eine ältere Paketversion findest. Du könntest z. B. in Synaptic noch eine Paketwuelle freigeben für eine frühere Ubuntu-Version. Aber aufpassen, daß Du dann auch wirkklich nur Abiword herunterlädst und pinnst! (Sonst wird die Paketverwaltungs-Situatio
<bullgard4> n...
<bullgard4> ...auf Deinem Rechner schnell unübersichtlich und Du handelst Dir Fehler ein.)
<oregano4> bullgard4: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss eine Paketquelle auch ein Paket für die entsprechende Ubuntuversion anbieten. Ansonsten wird beim Aktualisieren ein 404angezeigt.
<oregano4> Oder kann man dies auch erzwingen?
<bullgard4> Auf welche Programme wirkt sich In Ubuntu 12.04 Shell 3.4 Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > Privacy > Privacy_(dialog window) > rechts unten der Schalter »Record Activity« aus?
<bullgard4> Oregano: Für alle praktischen Fälle: Ja, muß anbieten. Entwickler können das auch erzwingen. Deine kenntnisse reichen dazu wohl noch nicht aus. 
<bullgard4> robbelchen: Einer der weltgrößten Rock'n-Roll-Hits aller Zeiten hieß »See you later, Alligator«. Er wurde gesungen von Bill Haley. Die Abkürzung cul war aber schon vorher in Gebrauch.
<oregano4> bullgard4: Du hast bis jetzt so schön brav meinen Nick vorne dran gesellt, sodass ich mich an die Meldung gewöhnt habe. Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde wohl Libreoffice benutzen (müssen), bis das gefixt ist. Die Entwickler habe ich schon genervt und angeblich schwebte da auch einer von Canonical rum, der dort zerrissen wurde :D
<bullgard4> oregano4: Unter Entwicklern toben regelmäßig heftige Glaubenskämpfe!  
<oregano4> bullgard4: Die zofften sich da auch darum wer nun Schuld ist, anstelle sich das Problem anzuschauen, ich bin mir recht Sicher, dass ein recht simpler Fehler ist, von wem auch immer verursacht. Aber das ist jetzt Offtopic.
<bullgard4> Na ja: Es wirkt sich eben auch auf Ubuntu  aus.
<oregano4> Nun die Version die aktuell von bei den Ubuntu Quellen ist, ist eine Beta und sie wurde  [Halbwissen] von jemand Ubuntuverantwortlichen [/Halbwissen] kompiliert und zwar mit den Plugins seperat,und jetzt funktioniert eben ein für mich wichtiges nicht.
<x3oo> DreamThief: winbind blockiert die installation von openssh-server
<DreamThief> sagtest du bereits. aber mit der information kann ich nicht viel anfangen.
<DreamThief> Exakte Fehlermeldungen?
<x3oo> mom
<x3oo> http://nopaste.info/63fcacbba6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<DreamThief> ah.
<x3oo> DreamThief: oh warte die installation ist schon älter
<DreamThief> ...
<x3oo> nicht 15min
<DreamThief> da ist dann wohl was verfrickelt ^^
<x3oo> hab die rechner verwechselt
<DreamThief> zeig mal deine sources.list
<DreamThief> und den output von lsb_release -a
<x3oo> http://nopaste.info/da93ad66cb.html DreamThief 
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<geser> x3oo: was ergibt "ls -ld /var/lib/update-rc.d/"?
<x3oo> ls: cannot access /var/lib/update-rc.d/: No such file or directory
<x3oo> apt-get update geht auch grad nicht
<geser> wie auch immer du das hinbekommen hast, versuche mal ein "sudo mkdir /var/lib/update-rc.d/"
<x3oo> wtf
<x3oo> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/lib/update-rc.d/': File exists
<x3oo> ich glaub mein fs ist hin
<x3oo> reboot und fscheck?
<geser> würde ich mal sagen
<x3oo> wie mach ich das nochmal?
<x3oo_> kannst nochmal das kommando sagen DreamThief ?
<x3oo_> beim check wurden fehler korrigiert
<x3oo_> das ls und mkdir
<geser> "ls -ld /var/lib/update-rc.d/" und "sudo mkdir /var/lib/update-rc.d/"
<geser> wobei letzteres nicht nötig ist, wenn ersteres funktioniert
<x3oo_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2012-01-25 21:32 /var/lib/update-rc.d -> libicule.so.44.2
<DreamThief> w00t
<geser> sieht verkehrt aus
<DreamThief> auweia
<DreamThief> wer hat das system denn bitte vergewaltigt? :-S
<x3oo_> warte mal ich hab ne vermutung
<geser> so in etwa sollte es aussehen: "drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 18 08:20 /var/lib/update-rc.d/"
<DreamThief> irgendwer hat das verzeichnis auf ein file gesymlinkt ...
<DreamThief> :-X
<newby> wie setze ich das keyboard systemweit auf deutsch_
<x3oo_> mmh hab auf mainserver repositories gestellt und da geht wohl jetzt update aber es ändert nichts
<x3oo_> war auf german servers
<newby> die gnome3 keyboard settings sind nicht systemweit und funktionieren nicht_
<geser> x3oo_: das hat keinen Einfluss auf dein Dateisystem und die Probleme dort
<x3oo_> jo hab den link gelöscht
<x3oo_> mkdir
<x3oo_> nun gehts
<x3oo_> geser: startet openssh-server nun immer automatisch?
<geser> ja
<x3oo_> mmh ist ja nicht so schön
<newby> habe schon    dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup   in tty1 und gnome3 keyboard settings probiert, ist aber irgendwie nicht persistent, wie setze ich das de-keyboard systemweit_
<newby> ihr habt das doch bestimmt alle schon gemacht_
<x3oo_> newby: auch in der konsole? oder aufm desktop?
<zeitsofa> newby: wir haben sicher das hier gemacht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> sudo locale-gen de_DE@euro 
<x3oo_> newby: da steht doch wirklich alles 
<geser> x3oo_: falls du den automatischen Start vom sshd deaktivieren möchtest: "echo 'manual' | sudo tee /etc/init/ssh.override" (start/stop geht dann mit "sudo service ssh start" bzw. stop)
<x3oo_> geser: yeah fett danke
<zeitsofa> sollte da nicht ein simples: sudo update-rc.d -n -f ssh remove genügen um den dienst aus den runlevel zu entfernen?
<newby> also das habe ich schon alles gemacht und installiert, es gibt aber keine xorg.conf mehr und das packet language-support-de gibt es auch nicht mehr
<geser> zeitsofa: ssh wird über einen upstart job gestartet
<zeitsofa> geser: schon aber bei mir funktioniert das dennoch 
<zeitsofa> geser: unter suse oder redhat funktioniert chconfig ja auch nach wie vor.
<zeitsofa> geser: hmm dann ist das hier aber wohl noch nicht wirklich nen upstart script. 
<geser> zeitsofa: update-rc.d dürfte nur die Symlinks in /etc/rc*.d anpassen. Die sind aber bei upstart-Jobs nicht mehr vorhanden.
<deem> newby: "setxkbmap de"
<AliceNine> mal eine FHab eine Frage zu Samba. üblicherweise werden Dateien ja angelegt mit besitzer user1:user1. Wie kann ich es nun anstellen das user1 und user2 dateien als user[12]:angegebene_gruppe, alle anderen Benutzer Dateien wie üblich als user[x]:user[x] anlegen?
<x3oo> hi gibt es einen weg rauszufinden ob mein beschleunigungssensor unterstuetzt wird?
<x3oo> nach model suchen bringt nichts
<zeitsofa> x3oo hast du das modedl dennoch mal für mich. bin grad neugierig was da bei dir verbaut ist
<x3oo> sony vpcp113 oder sony vaio p 2nd gen
<x3oo> da ist nen g-sensor, waer vielleicht nett....
<zeitsofa> das ist aber nicht das sensor model
<zeitsofa> ok
<zeitsofa> http://www.pherzog.net/WeTab.pegaap.ashx
<kubine> Title: pegaap - PHerzog.NET Wiki (at www.pherzog.net)
<zeitsofa> dann könntest du damit glück haben
<zeitsofa> Treiber-paket pegaap könntest du dann versuchen
<x3oo> zeitsofa ne idee wie ich rausfinde ob der ueberhaupt zu sehen ist?
<zeitsofa> vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier noch mehr infos zu finden: http://www.wetab-community.com/index.php?/topic/11785-kubuntu-1010-screen-rotate-und-dbus/
<kubine> Title: (K)Ubuntu 10.10 screen-rotate und dbus... - WeTab Community (at www.wetab-community.com)
<x3oo> zeitsofa: mmh das sind alles sehr aufwendige loesungen ohne auch nur den hauch einer chance rauszufinden ob ich kompatible hardware habe...
<zeitsofa> x3oo ootb wird das nicht funktionieren leider
<x3oo> zeitsofa: damit haette ich ja kein problem, aber es gibt ja nichtmal die moeglichkeit mit nem lspci oder dmesg befehl was rauszufinden....
<zeitsofa> aufschrauben das teil - lupe heranziehen und auf den chip gucken 
<x3oo> zeitsofa: ich hab hier mit nem tool den edx-ram ausgelesen und da veraendern sich die zahlen und ich glaub auch abhaengig von der orientierung
<WhiteKIBA> moin
<WhiteKIBA> kann man hier auch ne etwas tiefgreifendere Frage stellen oder soll ich mich eher an die mailinglist wenden?
<Minipluto> WhiteKIBA: hallo, das kann ja auf diese Art keiner beurteilen, also am besten einfach fragen
<LetoThe2nd> WhiteKIBA: wenns dabei um ubuntu geht, immer her damit. kann dir halt keiner versprechen dass jemand die antwort auch weiss.
<WhiteKIBA> mir gehts darum zu erfahren wie das bei Ubuntu umgesetzt wurde dass Plymouth direkt nachm Bootloader geladen wird. Ich bastel hier nämlich grad an nem LFS und versuche Plymouth früher zu starten
<WhiteKIBA> Ich durchwühle nun schon seit fast einer Woche die verfügbare Dokumentation aber weiss nicht mal wo ich genau anfangen soll zu suchen
<x3oo> darf ich wissen wofuer btrfs als modul geladen wird? das wird doch garnicht verwandt????
<k1l> WhiteKIBA: ubuntu setzt da auch weiterhin auf upstart während der rest auf systemd wechseln wird/ist
<LetoThe2nd> WhiteKIBA: würd ich einerseits den lfs-channel vorschalgen (auf deren eigenem server), respektive den xserver-channel. hier ist es als nicht-wirklich-supportfrage etwas fehl am platz (abgesehen davon dass ichs auch nicht weiss)
<LetoThe2nd> WhiteKIBA: siehe dazu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kubine> Title: IRC/ChannelList - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<x3oo> ich dachte systemd ist bei ubuntu schon laengst in benutzung
<WhiteKIBA> k1l: systemd benutze ich auch. upstart währe ein wenig viel arbeit zu portieren :)
<x3oo> k1l: warum wechselt ubuntu nicht auf systemd?
<k1l> WhiteKIBA: das nutzt aber nunmal ubuntu. für eine beschleunigung bei systemd musst du dann die lfs oder systemd leute fragen
<WhiteKIBA> LetoThe2nd: Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ist ja auch etwas tiefergehend zumal ich nicht einmal mehr Ubuntu nutzer bin
<WhiteKIBA> k1l: das werde ich mal tun. Trotzdem danke
<LetoThe2nd> WhiteKIBA: ich würds einfach mal in #ubuntu-x probieren. da dürfte leute das wissen.
<x3oo_> steht irgendwo seit wann auf batterie betrieb umgestellt wurde?
<x3oo_> hab kein gnome-powerstatistics
<k1l> x3oo_: warum hast du das nicht? das ist standard unter 12.04
<x3oo_> k1l: lubuntu und dort wird das nicht angezeigtz
<x3oo_> wollte akkulaufzeit testen
<x3oo_> bin mit der akkulaufzeit nicht wirklich zufrieden....
<k1l>  /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info   kannst du dir mal angucken
<k1l> bzw state anstatt info
<x3oo_> thx but nope, naja egal...
<x3oo_> kann man eh noch etwas optimieren
<x3oo_> swappiness etc...
<x3oo_> mensch ich weiß, dass es für die meisten probleme auf meinem netbook lösungen gibt, aber die sind so schwierig zu lösen und es gibt auch niemanden der es bereits gemacht hat, unglaublich
<x3oo_> gibts nen tool für linux was sehr umfangreich die hardwarestruktur anzeigt? son baum? was alles wo angeschlossen ist?
<k1l> lshw
<x3oo_> k1l: kann man einzelne pci bus deaktiveren?
<k1l> ich würde eher die entspr module entladen
<x3oo_> seh grad dass man in die blacklist den namen von lspci eintragen kann. das wäre dann bspw: 02:00.0 richtig?
<x3oo_> das wäre ganz praktisch, da ich eh keinen adapter für mein ethernet habe und unter windows spart das strom das gerät komplett zu deaktivieren
<x3oo_> vielleicht bringts hier auch was
<k1l> x3oo_: guck dir mal powertop an.
<x3oo_> k1l: kenn ich schon...
<k1l> das hat auch hinweise wie man noch energie sparen kann direkt dabei.
<x3oo_> jopi, mir wär eigentlich am liebsten ne gui mit sonem baum und dann schaltet man einfach manuell zweige dazu oder weg. bluetooth, ethernet in meinem falle etc... und falls man es irgendwann doch mal brauch weiß man dank gui wie das geht
<x3oo_> naja ciao
<dreamon_> Hab hier ne Festplatte die unter Windows nicht mehr erkannt wird, aber unter Ubuntu problemlos gemountet wird. Kennt jemand nen Trick wie man das Windows wieder bekömmlich macht?
<k1l> welches fs?
<dreamon_> ntfs
<dreamon_> HDD war kaputt, habs mit dd_rescue komplett kopiert. .und willst nun dort "reparieren"
<ben1u> dreamon_: evt. testdisk ausprobieren
<dreamon_> ben1u, Nene.. die Daten sind ja da.. Ich sehs unter Ubuntu. Kann auch darauf zugreifen.
<dreamon_> Nur Windows selbst sagt da ist nix, was ich lesen kann.
<dreamon_> Ich kann noch nicht mal unter Windows prüfen lassen, weil windows kein Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweist
<ben1u> hmm, die Partition unter windows checken und ggf. fehler reparieren lassen
<dreamon_> Wie gesagt windows erkennt die Festplatte nicht mal mehr. Ubuntu schon.
<ben1u> was willst du reparieren?
<dreamon_> Die Festplatte mit ntfs daten. (welche Ubuntu lesen kann/aber windows nicht)
<dreamon_> Kann also keine Windowseigenen Tools nehmen.
<deem> dreamon_: schonmal im abgesicherten modus aka windows startup-repair versucht ein chkdsk zu machen?
<deem> ansonsten würd ich sagen verschieben wir das in den offtopic, denn wenn du die platte unter ubuntu lesen kannst, ist es ja kein ubuntu-probem
<dreamon_> deem, Ja.. auch da erkennt er die Partition noch nicht mal.. so das ein chkdsk nichts bringt
<deem> problem*
<dreamon_> ok ot
<ben1u> dreamon_: formatiere die Partition bzw. die Platte und kopiere das Backup zurück
<ben1u> dreamon_: schau mal dort rein und am Ende gibts ne Lösung. Scheint mit deinem Problem identisch zu sein.
<ben1u> Link: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ntfs-partition-nicht-lesbar-und-einbinden-unt/
<kubine> Title: NTFS Partition nicht lesbar und einbinden unter Ubuntu nicht möglich + Testdisk › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> obwohl, die Lösung beschreibt wie man zu den Daten kommt, weil auch unter Ubuntu nicht lesbar
<dreamon_> ben1u, Ich mach jetzt ein Backup vom Backup.. und dann fang ich an es zu riskieren ;) das letzt Backup vom original dauerte 3Tage
<dreamon_> ben1u, Danke für deinen Tip. Ich werds mir in Ruhe anschauen. 
<dreamon_> Kumpel von mir hat sein ubuntu mit japanischen/chinesisch Zeichen .. laut seiner Aussage hat er nur update gemacht.
<dreamon_> Wie stell ich auf deutsch zurück
<Pilatus> bin ich wieder 
<trekkme> in welcher date finde ich die kerneloptionen dir grub verwendet?
<sdx23> !grub2 > trekkme 
<kubine>  trekkme: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> dort unter "Konfiguration"
<koegs> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trekkme> danke, ich wollte eigentlich nur die quiet, splsh option laswerden, aber irgendwann muss die doku ja mal gelesen werden...
<Antares> hey, weiß jmd auf die schnelle, wie ich verhindern kann, dass sich die farbe der unity "leiste" immer dem wallpaper anpasst? 12.04
<dAnjou> Antares: das nennt man transparenz
<k1l_> dAnjou: nee, das färbt sich noch zusätlich zum wallpaper ein
<dreamon_> koegs, Weißt du wie unter ubuntu/gnome das "sprachen" heißt. muß es über die Konsole aufrufen, da ich hier nicht sehen kann. Alles §$%§$%" 
<dAnjou> k1l_: the fuck o.O
<sky1> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit snmp traps und nagios 
<koegs> dreamon_: hab leider kein gnome hier :)
<sky1> ich bräuchte hilfe bei der einrichtung 
<oxtobear> huhu
<k1l_> !wf > sky1 
<kubine>  sky1: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dAnjou> sky1: und alles in einen post, bitte
<dreamon_> Kennt jemand die Chinesischen Zeichen für "Deutsch"
<oxtobear> selbst wenn, sollte man es dann beschreiben? :D
<oxtobear> sorry nicht bös gemeint
<jokrebel> Und vor allem wieso im Support-Channel?
<koegs> dreamon_: vielleicht hilft dies http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Change the User Interface Language in Ubuntu - How-To Geek (at www.howtogeek.com)
<Antares> 德语
<dreamon_> Antares, Genau.. das symbol hab ich angehakt.
<nevchen> hier ist aber auch nicht mehr soviel los wie früher oder?
<Fuchs> gibt solche und solche Tage, wenn es in einem _Supportkanal_ ruhig ist, dann ist das eher ein gutes Zeichen
<nevchen> Fuchs:  hast du auch wieder recht :) aber bevors OT wird :) bin ich mal wieder weg bis später
<Fuchs> bis spaeter *wink* 
<dAnjou> *krachkrachkrach*
<Fuchs> ...
<trekkme> kann ich in der datenträgerverwaltung einen einhängepunkt selbst festlegen oder kann das teil nur sachen nach /media mounten?
<ring0> trekkme, du kannst in der fstab einen mountpunkt festlegen, der sollte dann auch von gnome-disk-utility genutzt werden
<trekkme> ok, dem sollte ich dann noauto verpaasen
<trekkme> damit er nicht vorher gemountet wird?
<ring0> trekkme, ja
<k1l_> !gvfs-mount > trekkme 
<kubine>  trekkme: Informationen zu gvfs-mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<trekkme> vielen dank
<dreamon_> koegs, Das mit der Sprachumstellung will nicht gelingen. Obwohl ich nun deutsch drin stehen habe und auf systemweit (sofern ich es nach der Position erkennen kann) gewählt habe. Die Menus sind in Englisch und diverse systemtext alles noch in Chinesisch
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine möglichkeit über die Konsole das umzustellen?
<k1l_> dreamon_: was ist mit der konsolen umstellung die auch im wiki genannt ist?
<dreamon_> Diese Frontends machen mich fertig
<dreamon_> k1l_, Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.. ich probiers sofort, hab mich nun total in diesem Gui zeug verfangen
<k-zuker> folgendes Problem: Wlan und bluetooth lassen sich mittels applet nicht mehr aktivieren (ubuntu 12.04)
<k-zuker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/967097/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k-zuker> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-laesst-sich-nicht-aktivieren-1653/#post-3825542
<kubine> Title: Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> k-zuker: da steht auch das Problem drin 
<Fuchs> k-zuker: Das Geraet hat irgendwo einen killswitch fuer drahtlose Verbindungen, der ist aktiv. 
<k-zuker> also im bios ist wlan aktiviert.
<Fuchs> das hat was genau mit meiner Antwort zu tun? 
<Fuchs> Was ist das fuer ein Geraet?
<Fuchs> ach, Dell 
<k-zuker> war nur eine ergänzung ^^
<Fuchs> dann schau mal, ob der so einen Druecker oder Schiebeschalte rhat dafuer. 
<k-zuker> ibm thinkpad r61i
<Fuchs> k-zuker: dann hat das einen Schiebeschalter vorne oder seitlich am Geraet
<Fuchs> k-zuker: den mal in die korrekte Position bringen, und es wird wieder gehen. 
<k-zuker> oh danke, das gerät ist neu bei mir :)
<k-zuker> danke...
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> (geht nun wieder?) 
<k-zuker> jope :)
<Fuchs> prima
<trekkme> trotz der zeile: "UUID=50e8d8b2-034a-44ee-ab7f-699b0112e3df /home/foo/bar btrfs defaults,noauto 0 0" in fstab hängt mir die laufwerksverwaltung das gerät nach /media... muss ich das irgendwie anders eintragen?
<dreamon_> k1l_, Jetzt steht es auf Englisch.. immerhin.. ein paar Chinesische Zeichen sind noch da.. aber es ist schon besser geworden
<dreamon_> Im Menu benutzer steht aber immer noch Language Chinese(CHINA)
<dreamon_> wenn ich sudo update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 mache kommt immer wieder LANGUAGE="zh_CN:en" Obwohl ich envoirment schon umgestellt hab und default auch.. 
<dreamon_> Ich habs.. juhuhuuu
<Michael_> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem: Habe die ganze Zeit XFCE genutzt und wollte jetzt wegen HUD wieder zu Unity, beim Start Unity ausgewählt und es sieht alles, also Desktop, Fenster, Firefox, richtig hässlich aus, sprich, keine Kantenglättung etc. Als ich beim Konto meiner Freundin, wo immer Unity genutzt wurde, reingehe, sieht alles super aus. Wie lösche ich die Unity einstellungen bzw setze das zurück? da bekommt man ja augenkreb
<k-zuker> unity --reset 
<Michael_> k-zuker: schon probiert, also im terminal als user
<k-zuker> ja
<k-zuker> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Michael_> k-zuker: genau, das habe ich auch gefunden
<Michael_> ich probiere den rm -rf der konfigs, auch gerade geschaut, ist definitiv keine 2D session oder so
<vectory__> kann mir jemand sagen was hier passiert ist? http://paste.debian.net/167261/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<vectory__> kompletter auszug aus /var/log/dpkg.1 http://paste.debian.net/167262/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<vectory__> weiß nichts mit status half-configured anzufangen
<jokrebel> vectory__: jaunty?
<vectory__> 10.04, ja
<vectory__> *lucid
<vectory__> :X
<vectory__> mit http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Index of /mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> vectory__: jaunty =|= lucid …kein wunder, dass da merkwürdiges dabei rauskommt.
<vectory__> oh
<vectory__> war mir nicht aufgefallen
<vectory__> also gut dass es weg ist?
<vectory__> :D
<jokrebel> vectory__: Ist dieses Flashplugin vielleicht händisch reingemacht worden?
<vectory__> jokrebel: kann gut sein, lang ists her
<vectory__> per .deb halt
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<jokrebel> vectory__: Paste mal bitte Deine sources.list und das Verzeichnis sources.list.d 
<jokrebel> vectory__: Und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" sowie ein "lsb_release -a"
<vectory__> mom
<vectory__> erstmal sources.list suchen
<jokrebel> vectory__: /etc/apt/…
<vectory__> ah
<vectory__> http://paste.debian.net/167346/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<vectory__> jokrebel: ^
<jokrebel> vectory__: Oh je - Karmic ist auch noch mit drin. Du hast ja wirklich alles wild durcheinander gemixt IMHO. Und das läuft nocht einigermaßen oder wie?
<vectory__> was ich? das wurde vom system eingetragen und beim update abgewählt
<bekks> Garantiert nicht vom System.
<jokrebel> nene
<bekks> So ein Mischmasch kann nur der Benutzer fabrizieren.
<vectory__> ich hab seit 2 jahren nur einmal wine und einmal opera ppas eingefügt iirc. meint ihr .debs? davon gabs einige, ja
<bekks> An .debs liegt das nicht.
<bekks> DU hast Fremdquellen für das falsche Release eingefügt, das ist alles.
<bekks> ubuntu-x-swat zum Beispiel.
<vectory__> aso und firefox ppa natürlich, hat ich ja schon erwähnt. bei dem hatte ich die vermutung, das ppa wör für alle versionen und würde gegebenenfalls die richtige ermitteln
<vectory__> x-swat zb war ich nicht, nicht manuel. da kam ein dialog ob ich propriatäre nvida treiber drauf haben will, damals in 9.04. da hatte ich noch keinen dunst
<vectory__> x-swat ist aber auch nicht aktiv
<jokrebel> vectory__: Bring Deine Quellen auf aktuellen Stand, deinstalliere die PPAs-Quellen und die Pakete daraus. Dann kannst Du mit etwas Glück nochmal ein einigermaßen unverbogenes System draus machen.
<jokrebel> vectory__: Quellen aus verschiedenen Releases und dann auch noch PPAs aus falschen Releases war noch nie ne gute Idee.
<vectory__> jokrebel: damals waren das die richtigen releases
<vectory__> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/405b474c923006da3494040dc2cef67d
<vectory__> jokrebel: die quellen sind deaktiviert, reicht das nicht?
<jokrebel> vectory__: Nein
<ring0> vectory__, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vectory__> danke ringo
<ring0> büdde vectory__ 
<vectory__> ich will wine aber nicht deinstallieren
<vectory__> solange es tut
<vectory__> und wie finde ich raus was installiert wurde/ist von http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> vectory__: "will nicht" zählt in dem Fall nicht. Und es sagt ja auch keiner, dass Du hinterher nicht ein _passende_ Wine-Version wieder installieren kannst.
<vectory__> ja, wieso wurde die nicht automatisch beim update angepasst, wenigstens nachträglich. es gibt das selbe ppa für lucid
<newby> ist es eigentlich möglich die repos von linux mint in precise zu nutzen?
<jokrebel> vectory__: Um PPAs (Fremdquellen!) muss man sich halt selber kümmern. Die werden (wenn man es nicht ablehnt) bei nem Upgrade deaktiviert.
<bekks> newby: Ja, aber dann wendest Du Dich auch bitte an den Linux Mint Support, wenn was nicht geht :)
<vectory__> jokrebel: ich seh aber grade, dass die auf lucid gestellt wurden. kann es sein dass es da noch keine quellen für lucid gab und deshalb wurde es deaktiviert? was passiert wenn ich die quelle jetzt auf lucid umstelle, ohne pakete zu deinstallieren, fphrt das nicht zum update?
<newby> bei ppa's finde ich es immer schwierig herauszufinden wie vertrauenswürdig die einzelnen Developers sind (ist ja immerhin root access...)
<vectory__> newby: möglich ja, nötig oder wohl kaum, vom resultat ganz zu schweigen ;)
<vectory__> s/oder/aber/
<newby> bekks: mir schon klar, dass ich damit zwischen den Stühlen sitze, wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob lisa zu precise kompatibel ist (arch dependencies etc)
<vectory__> das weiß hier keiner
<vectory__> besonders bekks wird dir da nicht weiterhelfen wollen oder können
<bekks> Weder noch. Ich habe keine Ahnung was Mint in Ihren Repos verbricht, wie stabil die sind, etc. - Und ich will es auch nicht wissen, weil ich Ubuntu benutze und nicht Mint. :)
<newby> wozu ist eigentlich dieses repo hier "Ubuntu extras" http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/    ???
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/precise (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<anoobisa> hi
<newby> bekks: ok werde das wohl auch besser sein lassen
<anoobisa> kann mir jemand mit einem mailserver problem helfen?
<ring0> newby, du kannst dir den inhalt des repos einfach angucken http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<ring0> newby, derzeit ist ein paket namens leds darin
<newby> in dem extras für precise gibt es nur ein packet "leds" LOL
<newby> ring0: yupp habe das gerade gemacht, weisst du denn wofür dieses Repo gedacht ist/war schliesslich ist es nicht in den offiziellen ubuntu repos enthalten (so wie partner)
<bekks> ! frag > anoobisa 
<kubine>  anoobisa: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<ring0> newby, hier wäre ein ansatz: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2010/09/25/richtlinien-zur-aufnahme-in-extra-ubuntu-com-veroeffentlicht/
<kubine> Title: Richtlinien zur Aufnahme in extra.ubuntu.com veröffentlicht › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<newby> ring0 danke
<ring0> newby, gerne
<jokrebel> vectory__: Im übrigen hast Du immer noch folgendes nicht gepastet: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" sowie ein "lsb_release -a" …und _ich_ bekomm jetzt jeden Moment Besuch und bin dann raus aus Deinem Ticket.
<vectory__> ach pasten sollte ich das :S
<newby> vectory__, hast du eigentlich Synaptic installiert? Da kannst du die pakete nach ursprung auflisten lassen und die erste spalte nach installierten packets sortieren lassen
<newby> so kannt du herausfinden welche packets aus welchen ppa's gerade installiert sine
<vectory__> newby: kk
<vectory__> hier noch der paste http://paste.debian.net/167355/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<koegs> da sind ja immer noch PPAs und Opera drin :)
<jokrebel> vectory__: Das ist aber nicht bis zum Schluß. Und es sind noch nicht alle Sachen aktuell, oder?
<jokrebel> vectory__: und auch das was koegs sagte ... 
<koegs> was ist das "eigentliche" problem?
<vectory__> koegs: eigentlich gar keins :)
<vectory__> koegs: ich hatte beim letzten firefox update flash verloren, und wollte wissen wieso. stellt sich raus es war ein jaunty paket
<koegs> ja, also das problem ist "verbasteltes system"
<jokrebel> koegs: Ne wilde misching aus jaunty karmic und lucid mit "merkwürdigen half-configured Einträgen"
<vectory__> koegs: weniger, es läuft sonst alles ganz gut. wie sehr man ppas pflegen muss, war mir nur nicht bewusst
<vectory__> jokrebel: du raffst nicht, dass die sources lists für karmic auskommentierte einträge beinhalten, eh?
<newby> vectory__, in "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner" und "deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner" sind adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk enthalten
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<vectory__> newby: ja, könnte ich wieder installieren, aber wegen alter fremdquellen wollte ich erstmal konflikte vermeiden
<vectory__> und nicht einfach so zun als wär nix gewesen
<koegs> precise quellen in lucid einpflegen ist eine mehr als zweifelhafte aktion
<bekks> newby: Das hilft ihm leider genau nichts.
<vectory__> es gibt die auch für lucid
<jokrebel> vectory__: Runter vom Gas, ja? IMHO sagt Dein Paste http://paste.debian.net/167346/ anderes aus.
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<vectory__> jokrebel: und das ist der komplette output für update und upgrade gewesen
<vectory__> jokrebel: die ersten 10 zeilen sind nur verzeichnis inhalt von sources.list.d/ die meisten sind aber effektiv leer
<vectory__> *die meisten der dateien, die dort aufgelistet werden
<newby> vectory__, das partner repo gibts auch für lucid : in a shell do sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<newby> da sind die beiden flash packets auch drinne
<vectory__> newby: ich habe flash schon in synaptic stehen, das ist nicht das problem, aber danke
<newby> ich meine bei lucid
<koegs> newby: ich freu mich das du helfen möchtest, aber es ist meistens wenig hilfreich hier einfach wild irgendwelche kommandos in den raum zu werfen, wenn es noch andere "probleme" gibt
<vectory__> scheinbar ist das auch im firefox ppa
<bekks> Das lsb_release -a haben wir schon gesehen?
<vectory__> bekks: das hast du schon oft gesehen ;)
 * bekks merkt sich keine solchen Ausgaben
<jokrebel> vectory__:"lsb_release -a" hast Du trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung auch noch nicht gepastet - stattdessen wirds Du pampig. Gut dass jetzt mein Besuch da ist :-/
<vectory__> vollkommen albern, wenn ich sage dass es 10.04 ist, was erwartest du dann was lsb_release sagt?
<vectory__> http://paste.debian.net/167357/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<newby> ich hatte immer blaue leute bei flash mit nvidia vdpau, ein sudo  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" >> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg    hat das aber zum teil gelöst (jetzt ist allerdings das flashplugin extrem instabil)... Irgendwelche ideen wie ich hardware accellerated rendering stabil und mit korrekten farben hinbekomme?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Stell die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Flash ab.
<bekks> Rechte MAustaste auf Flash-Inhalt, und dann durchhangeln.
<newby> bekks: das problem ist dass ich auf youtube.com in chromium-browser das kontext menu von flash nicht bedienen kann (reagiert nicht auf mausklicks)...
<bekks> Dann nimm irgendeinen anderen Flashinhalt. Von Youtube habe ich nichts gesagt ;)
<newby> ah ok die settings sind global und persistent?
<bekks> Ja. Die muss man icht für jedes Video erneut einstellen :)
<jokrebel> vectory__: 10.04 behaupten im ersten Moment auch viele Walbuntus. Aber egal, bei _dem_ Ton hätte sich vermutlich auch schnell erledigt, wenn kein Besuch da wäre… :-(
<vectory__> klang vorher schon so :/
<vectory__> wenn ich an meinem ubuntu soviel rumgefummelt hätte, dass mehr verändert ist, als bei einem wallbuntu, dann würde ich aber schon noch support bekommen, weil lsb_release passt ja?
<newby> Wenn ich mit "sudo service lightdm restart" die X11 session neu starte bekomme ich immer ein englisches Keyboard (gnome-shell startet direkt?!), trozudem ich schon alles aus dem ubuntuusers wiki gemacht habe...  Log out -> Log in und es ist wieder Deutsch wie es sein sollte, wie kann ich das in Zukunft direkt auf Deutsch bekommen?
<yannickoo> Moin! Sagt mal, könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich herausfinden kann, wieso meine Webseite auf einmal nur noch lädt und lädt? Nach einem /etc/init.d/apache2 reload läuft wieder alles
<newby> Scheint so als ob lightdm garnicht nach der session fragt (findet vllt in /tmp noch die alte) und versucht direkt fortzusetzen?
<newby> Kann das vllt an dem fehlenden packet "language-support-de" liegen (gibt es scheinbar nur bis natty) und wird von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen empfohlen??
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> newby: Bei mir tritt der von Dir beschriebene Effekt nicht  auf. Du hast also etwas verbastelt bei Dir. Hast Du schon einmal in ~/.xsession-errors und in /var/log/syslog nach einer relvanten Fehlermeldung geguckt?
<bekks> newby: Hör nicht drauf. Er ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.
<bekks> newby: Hast du lightdm nachträglich installiert, etc.?
<newby> bullgard4, bekks: ich bin z.Zt. noch in der live session, wollte erstmal testen ob ich alles so hinbekomme wie ich es haben will
<bekks> Dann ist das Verhalten normal.
<bekks> Auf einer Livecd wird nun mal nichts gespeichert, was die Session angeht.
<yannickoo> Sagt mal, könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich herausfinden kann, wieso meine Webseite auf einmal nur noch lädt und lädt? Nach einem /etc/init.d/apache2 reload läuft wieder alles
<bekks> Schau in die Logs des Apache.
<newby> bekks, das wird also wahrscheinlich durch die disk installation gelöst? Ja ist nicht permanent aber im ram sollte es doch auch alles modifizierbar sein?
<bekks> newby: Ja. Nein.
<newby> bekks ein "cat /proc/cmdline" ergibt in der live session hier "noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --  nomodeset debian-installer/language=de keyboard-configuration/layoutcode?=de"
<newby> was wird da wohl nach einer disk install z.B. bei Dir drinne stehen?
<erzuz> gibt es die möglichkeit widgets zu erstellen so wie bei KDE?
<erzuz> so ein wetter widget oder notizblock wäre schon schön :D
<erzuz> ?
<bekks> newby: Warum ist das in irgendeiner Form wichtig, was bei MIR da drin steht? :)
<bekks> Ich benutze sowieso keine Standardinstallation, d.h. sieht das anders aus als bei anderen.
<b-abheiden> Guten Abend
<b-abheiden> Ich habe Ubuntu von 11.10 auf 12.04 aktualisiert und musste gerade feststellen, dass sich Java-Programme nicht mehr starten lassen. Nach einiger Recherche hatte ich gehofft, in einer Starter-Datei oder unter den alternatives etwas finden zu können, aber bisher leider nichts dergleichen.
<vectory__> b-abheiden: java wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr unterstützt, da oracle die lizenz geändert hat
<b-abheiden> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk//bin/java: not found" … wieso erscheint dort ein doppelter Querstrich?
<vectory__> !java
<kubine> vectory__: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<vectory__> b-abheiden: da fehlt ein komma
<bekks> b-abheiden: Weil das so im Pfad angegeben wurde. Das ist völlig irrelevant.
<vectory__> oder nicht :S
<bekks> vectory__: Wo soll da ein Komma fehlen?
<vectory__> egal ^^
<bekks> Kommata in Pfadnamen sind Unsinn :)
<vectory__> b-abheiden: beim update auf 12.04 wird auch gnome2 komplett entfernt :X
<bekks> Weil gnome2 nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
<b-abheiden> Wird denn openjdk-6 nicht als "Alternative" genommen oder gehört das auch zu Oracle? In den Repositories scheint es laut dem Wiki-Eintrag noch zu sein oder verstehe ich das falsch?
<b-abheiden> Dieser Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das wird nur dann genommen, wenn es installiert ist.
<b-abheiden> Er bezieht sich doch auch auf 12.04
<bekks> Und? Hast Du Openjdk installiert?
<b-abheiden> Aber warum lässt sich dann die Software nicht mehr damit starten, wenn das OpenJDK installiert ist?
<b-abheiden> Ja, das ist drauf.
<bekks> Es gibt Javasoftware, die nicht mit Openjdk funktioniert.
<bekks> Und /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk//bin/java not found sagt SEHR deutlich, dass das nicht installiert ist.
<b-abheiden> http://pastebin.com/2i7qXn7z
<kubine> Title: i openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> ls -lha /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk//bin/java
<bekks> Existiert die Datei oder nicht?
<b-abheiden> Es ist nicht unter java-6-openjdk … das stimmt
<b-abheiden> Aber woher holt das Skript diese Info?
<b-abheiden> Java liegt unter/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java 
<b-abheiden> Okay, ich hatte es für ein Projekt in /etc/environment schreiben müssen … JAVA_HOME geändert und nun geht es
<guest-FBSNWo> guten abend alle
<guest-FBSNWo> hab ein problem sitzt schon 3 tage dran 
<vectory__> erzähl
<guest-FBSNWo> und zwar wenn ich ubuntu remastersys mach und dist erstelle und user angeb und dann das installieren will verlangt er immer ein passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> hab 12.04 mir auch das classsic gemacht geht wunderbar nur mit dem remastersys hab ich probleme
<guest-FBSNWo> bin am verzweifeln
<guest-FBSNWo> mbin net gerade so der ubuntu fachmann bin eigendlich recht neu mit ubuntu unterwegs
<guest-FBSNWo> hab gegoogelt wie bloed echt war
<guest-FBSNWo> auch anleitung mit filmchen wie geht nun so gemacht nur will immer wenn ich das installieren will ein passwort 
<guest-FBSNWo> ist nicht backup ist ne dist
<guest-FBSNWo> auch gesaeubert immer schon mit ubuntu-tweak und bleachbit
<guest-FBSNWo> als fertig war alles install und so auch neustart gemacht und remastersys gestartet
<guest-FBSNWo> custoum dort user rein geschrieben iso benannt und auf ok gecleant und dann dist gedrueckt
<guest-FBSNWo> dann auf stick und gestartet wunderbar
<guest-FBSNWo> hab auswahl anmelden und gastanmeldung
<guest-FBSNWo> gast anmeldung will installieren will der passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> das ist mein problem
<guest-FBSNWo> kann mir dajemd helfen ?
<guest-FBSNWo> da jemand
<guest-FBSNWo> vectory hast duda vllt eine idee?
<vectory> nein
<guest-FBSNWo> mh ok trotzdem danke
<vectory> vielleicht hat dir bleachbit was weggeschossen? xD
<vectory> hab aber keine erfahrung mit den von dir genannten programmen
<guest-FBSNWo> bleachbit so wie fuer windows ccleaner ist so in etw
<guest-FBSNWo> a
<tux1986> wo will der ein passwort für das gast konto auf dem live system?
<guest-FBSNWo> beim start wenn ich in classic gewechselt hab fuer den install von der dist
<guest-FBSNWo> bei gast anmeldung
<guest-FBSNWo> wenn ich mich mitdem erstellten user anmelden will will er auch haben nur fuer den gibts keins weils ja live cd ist die dist 
<guest-FBSNWo> ubigui ist ja da
<tux1986> haste mal geguckt welchen system benutzer der da verwendet?
<guest-FBSNWo> walli den angelegten user
<tux1986> ich meine für denn gast
<guest-FBSNWo> und fuer den gibts nunmal kein passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> moment
<guest-FBSNWo> mh steht keiner da
<tux1986> denn zeigt der auch nicht an bei dem anmeldefenster
<tux1986> aber für jeden benutzer der sich da anmelden kann muss ja in der datei /etc/passwd ein benutzername stehen....ich denke mal da wird irgend ein programm ein passwort eingetragen haben
<guest-FBSNWo> bei der 10.10 oder 11.04 keine probs gehabt
<guest-FBSNWo> guest-FBSNWo:x:115:126:Guest,,,:/tmp/guest-FBSNWo:/bin/bash
<guest-FBSNWo> das steht in etc/passwort
<guntbert> guest-FBSNWo: das steht auch in /etc/shadow, nicht in passwd
<tux1986> das eben stand in der /etc/shadow oder noch was anderes?
<guntbert> sorry, wollte sagen: password hashes sten in shadow, nicht in passwd
<guntbert> *stehen
<tux1986> ja ist ja gut ;)
<tux1986> hast ja recht
<guest-FBSNWo> nur komm da net rein keine rechte
<tux1986> da musste root für sein um das lesen zu können
<guest-FBSNWo> ja das geht net
<guest-FBSNWo> bekomm ich net hin im terminal
<guest-FBSNWo> sudo -i
<guest-FBSNWo>  dann pw und da ist ende
<guest-FBSNWo> weil keins hab
<tux1986> dann schreib mal su sudo -
<guest-FBSNWo> Unbekannte ID: sudo
<Frickelpit> natürlich
<guest-FBSNWo> su sudo - id unbekannt
<guest-FBSNWo> man hab mir voll die arbeit gemacht und nun haengst am pw
<Frickelpit> guest-FBSNWo: welches passwort?
<guest-FBSNWo> wenn ich das wuesste
<Frickelpit> wo wirst du nach einem passwort gefragt?
<tux1986> der hat doch bestimmt in der shadow ein passwort stehen wo keins sein sollte
<guest-FBSNWo> beim install von dewr dist
<guest-FBSNWo> -w
<Frickelpit> beim installieren wird kein passwort abgefragt, da vergibst du eins zusammen mit dem usernamen
<guest-FBSNWo> so geht ja alles wunderbar nur install geht net
<guest-FBSNWo> frickelpit das ist remastersys dist
<tux1986> also jetzt mal ganz langsam so wie ich das eben verstanden habe gings doch um die anmeldetseite bei lightdm oder bin ich jetzt völlig blöde?
<guest-FBSNWo> bei remastersys user  als walli benannt und iso benannt mit endung .iso und dann auf dist gedrueckt erstellt auf stick geschoben und reboot start usb
<guest-FBSNWo> auswahl live oder install
<guest-FBSNWo> dann wollte ich installieren da verlangt er passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> egal ob live oder install modus
<guest-FBSNWo> ja
<guest-FBSNWo> richtig 
<guest-FBSNWo> gast geht
<guest-FBSNWo> erstellte user walli will passwort haben
<tux1986> was ist das denn für eine seite wo der das passwort abfragen will...das grafische installationsprogramm oder ne text console?
<guest-FBSNWo> gast nicht geh rein und geht alles so wie ich es erstellt habe nur installieren auf festplatte geht nicht will er passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> grafisch  
<tux1986> was steht denn auf der seite noch außer diese passwortabfrage?
<guest-FBSNWo> selbe wenn ich in classic wechsel alles da nur install geht net
<guest-FBSNWo> anmeldung user 
<guest-FBSNWo> anmeldung gast
<guest-FBSNWo>  und oben rechts walli der erstellte user im remastersys
<guest-FBSNWo> bzw links oben in der ecke
<tux1986> so an der linken seite und ansonsten nur das hintergrundbild von ubuntu?
<guest-FBSNWo> ja
<tux1986> oben links kannste einen desktop auswählen dann einen benutzernamen und da drunter die gast sitzung?
<guest-FBSNWo> ja ubuntu 2d und classic
<guest-FBSNWo> ubuntu
<tux1986> dann haste lightdm denn anmeldemanager vor dir
<guest-FBSNWo> ja
<guest-FBSNWo> ne inmoment net weil bin ja hier mit der
<guest-FBSNWo> bin mit stick on
<tux1986> und wen du die gastsitzung auswählst und der dann ein passwort abfragt kann das meiner meinung nach nur ein fehler in der version von lightdm oder ein passwort für diesen benutzer in der /etc/shadow sein
<guest-FBSNWo> wo drauf ist die version die ich auf festplatte installieren wollte
<guest-FBSNWo> bei gast bei anmeldung nicht
<guest-FBSNWo> komm ich rein
<guest-FBSNWo> nur kann es nicht installieren
<guest-FBSNWo> wegen nicht vorhandenen pw
<tux1986> also kannste dich doch anmelden oder was?
<guest-FBSNWo> aber wieso erstellt remastersys ein pw fuer eine dist fuer den dort angelegen user
<guest-FBSNWo> ja geht alles super appz gehen alle
<bekks> Damit Du dich anmelden kannst?
<guest-FBSNWo> kann auch wechseln
<guest-FBSNWo> nur nicht installieren was ich gern moechte
 * bekks ist das zu viel Abküfi zum Mitlesen. PW, dist, appz und fehlende Satzzeichen und Enter als als Ersatz.
<tux1986> also das system installieren als gast sollte auf jedenfall fehl schlagen weil dazu root rechte fehlen sollten weil gast nicht in der sudorc steht aber der andere benutzer müsste gehen wen du das passwort für diesen benutzer eingeben würdest
<guntbert> bekks: bist auch schon jenseits 22? ;-)
<tux1986> was soll das denn heißen von wegen jenseits 22 du spassvogel?
<guntbert> tux1986: ??
<bekks> guntbert: Ja. :)
<tux1986> ja bin 86er baujahr...richtig bemerkt ;)
<Frickelpit> 22 einhalb *scnr*
<guntbert> tux1986: du warst ja gar nicht gemeint :-)
<guest-FBSNWo> und nu alles nochmal neu machen /
<guest-FBSNWo> ?
<tux1986> sorry hab das etwas persönlich genommen mit der jenseits von 22 ;)
 * guntbert ist auch weit jenseits von 2*22 :)
<tux1986> na dann bin ich ja beruhigt ;)
<tux1986> dann darfste sowas sagen
<Frickelpit> und das hier ist auch jenseits von ontopic
<tux1986> ist ja gut...chefe ;)
<tux1986> also gut...ums iso neu erstellen führt glaub ich nicht viel herum um mal wieder zum thema zu kommen
<Arcardy> Alle Desktop Oberfläche haben irgendwelche Macken bei mir :(
<tux1986> nichts ist perfekt ;)
<Arcardy> Bei Gnome ist Weisser Hintergrund auf Weisser Schrift... Und Xfce gefällt mir nicht. Ich teste mal Kde
<guest-FBSNWo> oki danke  werd mal gehen und machen hoffendklich nicht noch mal selbe mitdem passwort
<guest-FBSNWo> schoenen abend euch allen noch
<Arcardy> Bis dann
<guest-FBSNWo> cu
<tux1986> was haste denn für ne version arcardy?
<Arcardy> 11.10
<Arcardy> Ich update gerade :)
<tux1986> 11.10 hab ich irgendwie übersprungen....
<Arcardy> Hmm, in Der Schule haben wir noch 11.04
<tux1986> na das ging zumindest...hab ich mal erfolgreich auf einem testrechner laufen lassen ;)
<tux1986> ansonsten halte ich mich überwiegend an die lts version
<Arcardy> Ich finds gut, dass wir dort noch 11.04 haben.. Unity sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Immer wenn ich mit der Maus links bin muss ich ANgst haben ^^
<tux1986> naja unity geht ja so langsam da wollte ich in denn ersten version auch nicht viel mit zu tun haben
<bekks> Es wird auch niemand gezwungen Unity zu benutzen.
<tux1986> ich glaub bei ubuntu 12.04 läuft unity momentan besser als gnome 3 kann das sein?
<Arcardy> Doch, wir schon.. Was soll ich ohne Root Account in der Schule tun?
<bekks> Dich an einer anderen Session anmelden.
<tux1986> da bin ich ja froh alle rechner bei uns fest im griff zu haben ;)
<tux1986> 15stück...alles meins ;)
<Arcardy> Ich kann ja den Lehrer fragen ob er Xfce draufpackt. Zumal unsere Schulrechner nur nen Amd Sempron haben...
<bekks> Und so herrlich Offtopic hier.
<tux1986> was haste denn jetzt schon wieder zu meckern bekks?
<bekks> ! ot > tux1986 
<kubine>  tux1986: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> Steht übrigens auch im Topic ;)
<tux1986> na nun bleib mal locker
<vectory> du willst doch wohl die einladung nicht ausschlagen
<Arcardy> Ach es geht ja immer noch um Ubuntu. ZUmindestens in meinem Gespräch. Glaub ich.
<tux1986> ja deswegen ja...sind find ich voll beim thema
<bekks> Arcardy: Benötigst du konkreten Support?
<bekks> Nein, so wie ich das sehe.
<vectory> Arcardy: sowas wie gnome --replace braucht kein su glaub ich
<Arcardy> Gut.. Das muss ich mal austesten.
<vectory> *gnome-session
<vectory> musst du aber vorher selbst kompilieren
<guntbert> vectory: ersetz "braucht" durch "verträgt"
<niemand> oder gnome-shell für Gnome3
<Arcardy> Wiegesagt, hab dort keine sudo rechte
<tux1986> oder mate ist auch ein schöner ansatz finde ich...
<vectory> bekks: mir wurde vorhin empflhlen anwendungen aus deaktivierten alten ppas zu deinstallieren, das ppa fürs neue release neu einzutragen und die anwendungen neu zu installieren. das scheint mir etwas umständlich. spricht etwas dagegen einfach das neue ppa einzutragen und zu updaten? wenn ja, was?
<bekks> Es spricht dagegen, dass dabei Software aus alten PPA nicht durch neue Versionen ersetzt wird.
<bekks> Daher solltest du dem Rat folgen.
<vectory> Arcardy: darum sagte ich du brauchst, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dafür keine root rechte
<niemand> Arcardy, ich gebe vectory Recht, verwende es täglich ;)
<vectory> bekks: achso, es werden nur die sicherheitsupdates installiert? apt-get upgrade -s hat nämlich schon was gefunden
<Arcardy> Ich werde mich darüber nochmal informieren, aber bis jetzt ist noch alle s gut, wir benutzen noch 11.04
<niemand> Arcardy, sei froh, dass ihr überhaupt Ubuntu verwendet
<Arcardy> Stimmt davor hatten Wir windows.
<niemand> Andere Schulen sollen Windows 7 haben, hab ich so gehört...
<niemand> gute nacht
<Arcardy> Ich finde es gut, dass die das so toll gelöst haben. Über 900 Schüler. Jeder hat einen eigenen Acoount. Über 100 Computer. An jedem kann man sich anmelden und überall hat man dei gleichen Daten.
<bekks> Arcardy: Was ist daran toll? :)
<bekks> Das ist "normal".
<bekks> Und ja, DAS ist wirklich OT.
<Arcardy> Echt? Das ist normal? Ich finde es toll
<mat619> n'abend zusammen - drehe grad geringfügig durch aufgrund von unity und einem icon... unity gefällt mir ja wieder erwartens mittlerweile echt gut, aber wie zum geier kann man denn nach dateien im gesamten dateisystem suchen?!
<vectory> `find' in einer shell
<mat619> ich suche krampfhaft nach allen kopien einer bestimmten datei - eine .png datei, die irgendwo diverse male unter /usr auftauchen müsste
<mat619> vectory, das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst. unity hat keine andere suchmöglichkeit außer in ~/  ?
<vectory> ich hab kein unity
<vectory> und die gui suche in 10.04 is nich so doll. es gibt bestimmt zusatz programme, die das esser machen
<mat619> find kenn ich natürlich, aber ich brauch eine grafische ausgabe. eines der icons ist verkehrt, und daher muss ich thumbnails sehen
<mat619> 10.04? ich hab 12.04 im einsatz, sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen
<bekks> mat619: Du fragtest nach einer Suchmöglichkeit, man nannte Dir eine - es gibt noch einige andere.
<mat619> bekks: wie gerade klargestellt löst find das problem leider nicht mal ansatzweise - kennst Du eine bessere möglichkeit?
<bekks> Das Problem war doch die Suche nach Dateien - find löst das SEHR zuverlässig.
<bekks> Und man kann z.B. nach bestimmten Endungen suchen und sich dann - graphisch - die gefundenen Verzeichnisse anschauen.
<mat619> ja, aber nur mit immensem aufwand. gibt es denn kein pedant für "Nach Dateien und Verzeichnissen suchen" von gnome oder der Dateisuche von KDE bei Unity?
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41829/how-can-i-search-for-files-in-unity
<kubine> Title: How can I search for files in Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<Arcardy> So bin weg, ich update gerade auf 12.04
<jokrebel__> wie wär es einfach mal im Dateimanager die Option "Gehe zu" "Nach Dateien suchen" zu versuchen? (wenn es denn ne Unity-GUI sein soll)
<mat619> bekks: das hatt ich mir vorher auch mal angesehen. dabei handelt es sich ja auch nu um 
<mat619> bekks,: *nur um eine explizit als unstabil betitelte, selbstgebastelte lösung... würde gerne darum herumkommen.
<mat619> jokrebel, DAS ist ein guter tipp! dass dadurch die banale "im selben ordner suchen"-suchleiste zu einer rekursiven suche wird, wusste ich gar nicht. Danke!
<newby> find /path/to/topdir -name *name*.png -exec md5sum {} \;
<newby> find /path/to/topdir -name *filename*.ext -exec grep -n -H *textpatterninsidefile* {} \;
<newby> its blazing fast
<vectory> ne, md5sum dauert schon was
<k-zuker> wieso habe ich keine Berechtigung für #sudo echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<newby> stimmt das ist nicht multithreaded
<newby> kann man nicht auch bei unity direkt ein filename bei der programmsuche in den lenses eingeben?
<vectory> zum beispiel, aber mt würde auf singlecore auch nix bringen
<Fuchs> k-zuker: weil sudo bei > nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> k-zuker: nimm entweder tee oder sudo sh -c "befehlhier > foobar" 
<vectory> Fuchs: hier gehts Oo?
<k-zuker> aber mit #sudo gedit /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode lässt sich die file ebenfalls nicht bearbeiten.
<Fuchs> k-zuker: weil das in /proc und /sys keine normalen Dateien sind
<Fuchs> k-zuker: und was ich geschrieben habe funktioniert beides, warum Du es also nicht nimmst ist mir ein Raetsel 
<newby> k-zuker, mit sudo wird nur der erste befehl in der pipe chain mit root ausgeführt alle anderen laufen in der aktuellen shell
<Fuchs> vectory: nein, tut es nicht. Nimm Deinem Benutzer mal die Rechte auf diese Datei weg und schau noch einmal. 
<vectory> du schriebst etwas weniger eingeschränktes
<vectory> sudo echo yo > /tmp/test geht
<Fuchs> vectory: natuerlich geht das, weil jeder Idiot in /tmp/ Dateien erstellen darf 
<k-zuker> danke Fuchs ;)
<newby> mit sudo shell -c 'asdjbasdkjb' wird dann halt die ganze shell (und ihr script mit pipechain ) mit root ausgeführt
<Fuchs> vectory: die Rechte von sudo greifen, wie newby und ich richtig geschrieben haben, bei > nicht. Ob Du das glauben willst ist nicht mein Problem, ich weiss, dass es stimmt. 
<Fuchs> k-zuker: keine Ursache :) 
<vectory> Fuchs: seh schon, test ist dann meine, nicht roots datei
<newby> k-zuker,  '>' '>>' oder '|' o.Ä. ist die aktuelle shell mit deren rechten
<k1l_> k-zuker: sudo gedit wird eh nicht genutzt.
<k1l_> kein sudo für gui!
<newby> gksudo gedit
<k-zuker> okay
<vectory> fuchs, was du sagtest war einfach etwas missverständlich. nix für ungut
<k-zuker> danke für die hilfe
<k-zuker> gke
<newby> sonst werden alle gedit config files in deinem home mit root geschrieben und du kannst die später vllt nicht mehr lesen
<Fuchs> vectory: ich sagte, dass was er vorhat nicht geht, und gab ihm zwei Alternativen. Das Problem bei ihm scheint mir geloest. Also sehe ich das Problem nicht. 
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLvNS6L7lqc& !
<kubine> Title: Der Diktator | Deutscher Trailer HD - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<k-zuker> was ist eigentlich mit dem apt-zwischenspeicher? Kann man den ruhigen gewissens leeren?
<Fuchs> k-zuker: wenn Du nicht mal ohne Internetverbindung Pakete reinstallieren musst: ja
<Fuchs> _d4vid: falscher Kanal erwischt? 
<Arcardy> Mist, mein INternet geht seit dem Update nicht mehr.
<Tzui> Heeey
<Tzui> Was macht ihr
<dadrc> hmmhm.
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-05
<bullgard4> Sind bei einem deutschen LibreOffice 3.5.2.2 > Help  > LibreOffe Help F1 > LibreOffice Writer > Index > Suchbegriff die Suchbegriffe englisch oder deutsch?
<andi> hi
<andi> ich hab mir ein programm (wunderlist) als .tgz archiv heruntergeladen und entpackt
<andi> wie starte ich nun das programm
<andi> ?
<andi> ich versteh nicht, warum ich an linux immer solchen simplen probleme habe, welche sich unter mac/win garnicht stellen ...
<andi> doppelklick geht nicht, ausführen checkbox ist aktiv
<andi> grml
<k1l> andi: vlt weil die programme keine readme mitliefern?
<andi> ja da ist keine readme dabei
<andi> gibts da nicht ein terminal befehl "sh" oder sowas
<andi> damn
<k1l> andi: du must das tar erst entpacken. dann würde ich das nach /opt schieben
<k1l> aber im /home sollte das auch klappen.
<andi> ist bereits entpackt
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62300/how-do-i-install-wunderlist
<kubine> Title: installation - How do I install wunderlist? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<andi> danke für eure hilfe, aber selbst im wunderlist forum ist die liste mit fehlermeldungen unter linux lang
<k1l> und dann mal direkt bei wunderlist beschweren, warum es keine .deb zur verfügung stellt
<andi> ich denke eine normaler user - so wie ich einer bin - bekommt das einfach nicht installiert bzw. gestartet
<k1l> andi: das liegt am program
<andi> jo, scheint mir auch so - ich schreib mal feedback - wegen dem fehlenden .deb
<k1l> wenn die für jede win und apple version extra versionen machen aber nur eine für linux ist das für linux user kacke. da kann aber die linux distribution nichts für
<andi> machen .deb in der regel weniger probleme?
<k1l> andi: die sind halt auf die debian/ubuntu struktur angepasst und sind einfacher zu installieren
<andi> ok
<andi> meine bisherige erfahrung mit installation von programme außerhalb des paketmanagers sind kurz gesagt: katastrophal
<andi> auch programm wie z.b. jdownloader bieten keine .deb dateie an, sonder nur .tgz-archive
<k1l> andi: für jdownloader gibts ein ppa. da kümmert sich jemand um die .deb pakete. 
<k1l> andi: aber nochmal: meckern bitte bei den programmen selber, warum sie für windows und mac jede version bauen aber nich für linux
<andi> k1l, dazu muss man es aber erst auf die reihe bekommen das ppa in die liste im paketmanager einzufügen - ist auch nicht ganz ohne - jedenfalls hab ichs auf die schnelle nicht hinbekommen - ohne zuerst 30 minuten im ubuntuusers wiki zu lesen
<andi> ok werd ich machen
<tic77> Hallo, funktioniert dieser Wlan Stick mit Ubuntu? http://www.ms-tech.de/ger/index.php/product/detail/pdcid/57/pdid/177
<kubine> Title: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology (at www.ms-tech.de)
<bullgard4> [Würgearound angebracht]
<bullgard4> tic77: Guck bitte selbst in der Hardware Compatibility List (HCL) nach.
<k1l> !hcl > tic77 
<kubine>  tic77: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<tic77> bullgard4, ok danke
<bekks> tic77: Selbst wenn ja, der kann nur WEP. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen, auch wenn OT. :)
<tic77> bekks, da steht aber was von wpa2
<bekks> Da sagt die Beschreibung was anderes. Und die "Features" sind auch noch falsch geschrieben.
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Es hat nichts direkt mit Ubuntu zu tun, was dieser Stick nun genau kann oder nicht.
<linuxius> hallo! wie kann ich in Evolution (Kalender) die Schriftgrösse ändern, damit es beim ausdruckend es Kalenders nicht zu klein ist?
<witesoul> hallo zusammen
<witesoul> ich möchte mir eine neue version von ubuntu auf meinen rechner machen. da ich eine neue graka, mainboard und prozessor habe
<witesoul> möchte ich das system komplett neu aufspielen
<witesoul> nun die frage... wie verhält sich das wenn ich die dateien die in meinem benutzerverzeichnis sind auf externe festplatten verschiebe
<dadrc> Dann sind sie da ;)
<dadrc> Fragst du wegen der Rechte?
<witesoul> und dann die daten auf das neue system kopiere.. habe ich dann volle rechte auf die dateien? also aller chown theorie ist das ja lückenhaft
<witesoul> was ich rechachiert habe
<witesoul> weil ich habe meinen zukunftigen grpnamen bzw die nummer nicht
<dadrc> Wenn du ein Dateisystem mit Rechten hast, bleiben die erhalten
<witesoul> ahh ok, werden also automatisch übertragen
<dadrc> Wenn du der einzige Nutzer auf dem Rechner bist, kriegst du eh wieder die 1000
<witesoul> geht dann also ausschließlich nur um die ausführ recht quasi
<witesoul> bei chown
<dadrc> Ne, dafür ist chmod da.
<witesoul> ahhh ok
<dadrc> chown ist Besitz, chmod Lese/Schreib/Ausführrechte.
<witesoul> also müsste ich die dann als root kopieren??
<dadrc> Kannst sie auch einfach nach dem Installieren mit chown deinem neuen Nutzer geben, wenn es da Probleme gibt
<witesoul> stimmt
<witesoul> ok, dann hast du mir sehr geholfen.
<witesoul> danke dir und noch ein schönes wochenende =)
<dadrc> Gern, dir auch
<witesoul> bye
<krautguy> hi, gibt es einen weg den prozesse-manager per terminal zu starten? irgendnen hübschen befehl vielleicht? meine grafische oberfläche reagiert nämlich nicht mehr :)
<k1l> krautguy: du kannst auch top oder htop nutzen
<krautguy> dankeschön 
<Arcardy> Warum sollte ich Ubuntu und nicht Debian benutzen?
<dreamon__> Bekomme einen internen Fehler gemeldet von /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-miner-fs gemeldet. Brauch ich den überhaupt?  
<k1l> Arcardy: so eine stammtisch-frage stellst du besser im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> dreamon__: Wissen wir nicht. Wann genau bekommst Du den wenn Du was genau tust?
<Arcardy> Ok
<dreamon__> bekks, seh ich gerade zum 2. mal. wüßte ichts besonders gemacht zu haben. System läuft ja weiterhin. 
<dreamon__> Tracker macht der nicht so eine art index zum leichteren Dateien finden?
<bekks> Ich habe Tracker nie benutzt.
<dreamon__> Ich auch nicht. Habs nicht installiert. Kommt vielleicht von 12.04 das es mitgeliefert wurde?
<bekks> Möglich.
<bekks> Ich verwende auch kein Unity, etc. :)
<oxtobear> ist dein pc so neu?
<bekks> Wieso das? Ich verwende KDE.
<oxtobear> oder ist 12.04 die version von was?
<k1l> dreamon__: schau in die logs was da los ist
<k1l> !ubuntu_releases > oxtobear 
<kubine>  oxtobear: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<oxtobear> danke, aber hätte ja sein können ...
<dreamon__> Wenn der Tracker nur index macht um es mit unity Starter schneller zu finden.. dann könnte ich den ja löschen .. brauch das nicht
<bekks> dreamon__: Und wenn nicht...? :)
<dreamon__> bekks, dann lauf wir davon ..
<oxtobear> man kann doch im software center gucken was tracker ist oder?
<Arcardy> Oh Nein Hilfe, Ubuntu erkennt mein Lan seit dem Update nicht mehr
<bekks> Arcardy: Das Problem hattest Du gestern abend schon.
<Arcardy> Echt?
<bekks> Sagtest Du zumindest.
<k1l> man könnte auch einfach auf ursachenforschung gehen anstatt blind programme zu deinstallieren, dreamon__ 
<Arcardy> Hm ich installiers nochmal neu oder repariers
<bekks> Arcardy: Wieso neu installieren?
<bekks> Arcardy: Was ist die Ausgabe von "sudo ifconfig -a"?
<bekks> !nopaste > Arcardy 
<kubine>  Arcardy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Arcardy> Ne ich meine Cd einlegen und auf reparieren. Klicken
<bekks> Arcardy: Das wird nichts nützen.
<Arcardy> Ok ich mach das mal
<Arcardy> Ausserdem muss ich erst immer auf previous Linux Version gehen damit ubuntu startet
<Arcardy> Allers seit 12.04
<k1l> da wirst du schön rumgefummelt haben mit den treibern
<Arcardy> Hm das ist jetzt yuviel um das aufzuschreiben
<bekks> Das was Du rumgefummelt hast, ist zuviel zum Erklären? :)
<Arcardy> Nein ich hab nur geupdatet 
<Arcardy> Von 11.10 auf 12.04
<k1l> und was hast du dan den treibern gefummelt? vorher wie nachher?
<Arcardy> Ich hab nachher easytether installiert, als ich gemerkt hab das es nicht ging
<Arcardy> Vorher hab ich lxde installiert
<Arcardy> Soll ich mal von ubuntu aus Online gehen? Dann koennte ich das Posten
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04] Woran liegt es, daß LibreOffice Writer die Umlaute in der Literaturdatenbanktabelle biblio falsch anzeigt? 
<k1l> Arcardy: wenn beim neuen kernel die treiber nicht gehen dann ist das entweder 1. eine inkompatibilität oder 2. es wurde per hand an den treibern gefummelt und man muss diese nun selber für jeden neuen kernel installieren.
<Arcardy> Das heisst dann wohl, dass ich den Notfall Plan benutze
<k1l> Arcardy: und da du selber schon gesagt hast, dass du da was geändert hattest und jetzt herum druckst kommt wohl eher 2. in frage
<k1l> Arcardy: also entweder sorgst du bei jedem neuen kernel selber für die treiber oder du nutzt einfach die offiziellen von ubuntu, bei denen das automatisch gemacht wird
<Arcardy> Ok
<Arcardy> Ich mach jetzt n Backup
<Arcardy> Dann installier ich mit kvm ubuntu auf der anderen platte
<Arcardy> Dann verschieb ich die Daten
<Arcardy> Und das wars
<bekks> Umständlicher geht es kaum.
<Arcardy> So
<Arcardy> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407902/ Das kommt nach ifconfig -a
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Also ich sehe da eth0.
<bekks> Was auch immer "easythether" sein mag.
<Arcardy> momentan benutze ich mein handy als wlan stick
<Arcardy> das ist easytether
<Arcardy> nur eth0 erkennt selbst das lokale lan nicht
<bekks> Kabel einstecken und dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Wenn da was von "eth0 up", erkennt es das sehr wohl.
<Arcardy> da kommt aber n ganzschöner batzen text
<jokrebel> IIRC braucht man Easytether unter Android/Ubuntu schon länger gar nicht mehr.
<Arcardy> egal, ich installiers neu
<Arcardy> kann ich von der ubuntu beta2 12.04 auf ubuntu 12.04 updaten?
<blacktoo|> macht es das nicht automatisch ^^
<Arcardy> 0,
<Arcardy> ok
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04] Woran liegt es, daß LibreOffice Writer die Umlaute in der Literaturdatenbanktabelle biblio falsch anzeigt? 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Weis zwar nicht genau, von was Du sprichst, vermute aber irgendwelche unrichtigen Sprachpakets.
<bullgard4> hm
<Guest6314> hallo, wan muss ich machen, wenn ich ein programm ohne ein vorrausstellen wie z.B python "programm" ausführen will?
<Guest6314> und zusätzlich, dass programm überall im terminal mit nur einen namen starten kann, egal wo ich mich befinde.
<Guest6314> also diese beiden dinge würde ich gerne wissen 
<Crowley2> @Guest6314: Also, ich denke mal über ein in /usr/bin platziertes Script würde das gehen.
<Guest6314> nicht in usr/share ?
<emc22> Ich würde das Programm in einen Ordner kopieren '/home/user/bin' z.B:, der in der PATH var steht
<Crowley2> Nein, nicht in share.
<Guest6314> und wie mache ich es dann, dass ich das programm nicht mit python "programmname ausführen muss sonder einfach nur "programmname" ??
<jokrebel_> !alias > Guest6314
<kubine>  Guest6314: Mit alias definiert man Kurznamen für Befehlsaufrufe, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias
<Crowley2> Auch gut :-)
<emc22> <Guest6314>kannst du alles in der .bashrc oder .bash_alias erledigen 
<Guest6314> mit alias kann ich doch nur den namen von einzelnen befehlen ändern, ich will aber nicht den befehlnamen ändern mit dem ich das programm starten muss, sondern so ändern damit ich nur einen name eingeben muss und somit das programm automatisch mit dem befehl gestartet wird
<emc22> alias startmyprg='python blaname' das in .bash_aliases und mit startmyprg kannst du blaname starten
<jokrebel_> Guest6314: Soweit ich weis sollte auch ein Alias "toll" für einen Befehl ala "programm --ruf-mein-tolles-Unterprogramm-auf" möglich sein >man möge mich korrigieren>
<Meile> Hallo
<sdx23> Wenn's sowieso nur um den konkreten Fall "python programm" geht, wäre es sinnvoll sich über den "Shebang" zu informieren und +x zu setzen. Davon ab ist /usr/local/bin der richtige Ort, nicht /usr/bin.
<Tominator1> hi!
<Tominator1> hab probleme mit dem deutschen mirror (in apt)... wie ist denn die adresse der server in uk/usa?
<Tominator1> okay... das de in den sources entfernt... jetzt geht alles
<sdx23> es gibt mehr als einen deutschen Mirror.
<Tominator1> er scheint wohl den kaputten benutzt zu haben... weiß nicht wie der scheduler funzt...
<samuel_> Hallo
<samuel_> ich möchte gerne mein ubuntu aktualiesieren
<vectory> moin
<samuel_> z.z. hab ich 10.04 LTS am start
<samuel_> möchte auf 12.04 aktualisieren
<Bausparfuchs> hallo, wie kann ich denn GRUB2 aus dem mbr einer bestimmten Festplatte löschen? Ich habe gerade ein System auf eine neue Platte umgezogen und habe nun zwei funktionierende GRUBS auf zwei Platten. Wie werd ich den falschen, der leider immer aufgerufen wird, wenn beide Platten dran sind, wieder los?
<sdx23> Bausparfuchs: mit dd. der Bootloader sind die ersten 440 bytes.
<sdx23> samuel_: und das Problem ist wo?
<Meile> weg ist er
<sdx23> Bausparfuchs: insbesondere _nicht_ die ganzen 512 Bytes des MBR löschen, sonst ist deine Partitionstabelle mit hinüber. 
<Bausparfuchs> sdx23: ahhhh danke, steht sogar im wiki bei dd.... da hab ich natürlich nicht geschaut
<koegs> Bausparfuchs: du musst eher dafür sorgen, dass dein Bios die richtige festplatte anspricht, wenn beide angeschlossen sind
<Bausparfuchs> koegs: tja, kp, hatte das versucht, aber irgendwie hat das Bios in der hinsicht scheinbar nen macken gehabt. So hats jedenfalls auch geklappt
<srtu> kurze msyql-server frage, hab den gerade neu aufgesetzt, PW vergeben, und will connecten "mysql -h localhost -u root -p" PW prompt kommt, ich tippe das PW ein, und dann kommt ein "Access denied"
<srtu> das PW ist hundertprozentig richtig (besteht auch nur aus 4 zeichen)
<apollo13> passwort falsch…
<srtu> ne das kann ich ausschließen
<apollo13> naja dann darf root über localhost nicht connecten ;) das ist aber unrealistisch, von daher: passwort falsch :þ
<apollo13> hast du jetzt eigentlich ne frage auch noch?
<apollo13> denn "mysql lässt mich nicht rein" ist keine ;)
<srtu> naja dachte da kommt was von " du musst dieses oder jenes erst noch enablen in der config"
<apollo13> normal nicht
<Guschtel`> lass mal das -h localhost weg
<apollo13> sollte zwar keinen unterschied machen, aber bei mysql weiß man nie :þ
<Guschtel`> srtu: wie hast du denn das root pw festgelegt?
<srtu> oh man, im PW darf offensichtlich keine Nummer sein
<Guschtel`> doch
<Guschtel`> O_o
<srtu> das selbe PW ohne Nummer geht
<srtu> aja egal
<srtu> jetzt gehts ja
<Guschtel`> also ich halb sowohl ziffern als auch sonderzeichen in meinen passwörtern
<fornext> Bei der INstallation von 12.04, nach der Partitionierung: ... requires you to create a seperate partition for boot loader Code ... Das habe ich noch nie vorher gelsen und mit meiner Partitionstabelle war auch immer alles in Ordnung. Was ist damit gemeint? Das Bootflag?
<koegs> welches Filesystem nimmst du für / ?
<koegs> irgendwas besonderes? evtl. dmcrypt oder lvm im spiel?
<fornext> nein, alles std. sda1 / ext4 soll formatiert werden. sda2 swap sda3 /home ext4 wird nicht formatiert.
<jokrebel_> fornext: Oder ist da Wubi im Spiel? Oder ists gar ein Gentoo? (so die ersten Schlagzeilen bei Google)
<fornext> jokrebel, ne, 10.04 ist aud sda1, aber die soll ja formatiert werden.
<fornext> boot loader soll nach sda
<fornext> versuche mal Screenshots zu machen, allerdings läuft das LiveSystem etwas träge.
<fornext> Ein Neuboot hat leider nichts geändert - habe ich zur Sicherheit gemacht, weil die Paetitionen 
<fornext> vorher gemountet waren.
<fornext> http://i.imgur.com/8KrSv.png
<fornext> http://i.imgur.com/oOKba.png
<jokrebel_> fornext: Ist das vielleicht was mit diesem BIOS-Nachfolger?
<fornext> GPT?
<jokrebel_> EFI
<fornext> http://i.imgur.com/yuCcF.jpg
<fornext> hmm?
<koegs> grub kann afaik nicht mit gpt
<koegs> bzw auf gpt
<fornext> hatte vorher 10.04 drauf. Das konnte.
<jokrebel_> Was ist den GPT schon wieder? 
<dreamon_> Habe auf ubuntu virtualbox am laufen. dort ist xp am an laufen. möchte unter dem xp den an der fritzbox hängenden Drucker installieren. dafür gibt es ein tool von AVM aber das findet den Router nicht. 
<jokrebel_> Ah! Doch was neueres: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<kubine> Title: GUID Partition Table – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon_> Die fritzbox hat ip 192.168.178.1 .. aber das tool sucht bei 10.0.0.1 in der gegend rum.
<Pengo> nabend
<jokrebel_> dreamon_: Dann solltest Du Deine VirtuellBox NAT richtig setzten.
<dreamon_> NAT was muß ich da umstellen? 
<fornext> http://i.imgur.com/c6sJU.png
<Pengo>   Ich versuche grade den Backupscript von 321tux.de zum Laufen zu bekommen, aber wenn ich backup.sh starte sagt er mir das die .conf nicht da ist die Datei ist aber in demselben Ordner, was mache ich falsch ?  
<dreamon_> jokrebel_, Was muß ich da berichtigen?
<sdx23> Pengo: Wie hast du es aufgerufen?
<fornext> Bekomme ich denn diese 1MB Partition noch vorne ran an meine Partitionstabelle?
<sdx23> fornext: nein.
<sdx23> fornext: du hast da 4 primäre Partitionen. Du musst mindestens eine davon ersetzen durch eine erweiterte.
<fornext> sdx23, aber ich könnte part1 (/) und part2(swap) löschen
<Pengo> ./backup.sh
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Sorry mein Rechner hängt grad. Wollt schnell für Dich nachschaun. Glaub bei den Netzwereinstellungen auf "Bridging" stellen oder so, damit Du eine IP aus dem selben Netz wie Dein Router bekommst.
<sdx23> Pengo: und die Konfigurationsdatei heißt wie?
<Pengo> backup.conf
<Pengo> sind sogar im gleichen ordner
<sdx23> Und hat passende Rechte? Dann funktioniert es.
<Pengo> die conf oder die sh Datei ?
<sdx23> Beide ;)
<Pengo> bei der backup.sh Datei habe ich ausführungsrechte gegeben 
<Pengo> muss das bei der conf auch ?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Danke.. jetzt bin ich im Richtigen Nummernkreis
<sdx23> Nein. Die Ausgaben von "ls -al ." und "cat backup*" in einen Pastebin (topic) bitte.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Leider schreibt das tool immer noch das er nicht verbinden kann... 
<Pengo> ok mom
<fornext> benutzt 12.04 denn niht mehr grub2?
<dadrc> doch, eigentlich scho
<koegs> dreamon_: kannst du von xp das webinterface der fritzbox erreichen?
<dreamon_> koegs, ja.. 
<koegs> dann ist es kein ubuntu-problem :)
<dreamon_> Unter ubuntu hab ihc auch probiert zu drucken .. klappt auch nicht.. hinzugefügt.
<koegs> dein satz... sinn... nicht...
<jokrebel_> dreamon_: Da ist geduld angesagt. Wenn es blöd läuft müssen da erst noch mehrere Komponenten vielleicht sogar neu gebootet werden.
<Guest6314> danke an die, die mir mit dem problem bezüglich des alias problem geholfen haben :) klapt jetzt 
<jokrebel_> Guest6314: Und wie hast Du es jetzt schließlich gelöst? (fürs Protokoll)
<Pengo> so habe gemacht http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407907/
<kubine> Title: backup.sh › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> jokrebel_, koegs 1. Drucker hinzufügen->2. AppSocket/HP JetDirect auswählen->3. IP oder fritz.box müsste auch gehen
<sdx23> Pengo: die Rechte sind so korrekt, und die Namen auch. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum das so nicht funktionieren sollte.
<Pengo> schade
<Arcardy> so
<Arcardy> Ich habs installiert
<fornext> Der Installer lässt mich nichtmal logische Partitionen anlegen.
<Pengo> naja thx für die hilfe werde mal weiter gucken
<Arcardy> SO jetzt muss ich noch updaten und denn wars das
<sdx23> Pengo: du hast die Pastes auch von dem gemacht, was du tatsächlich zu verwenden versuchst? Die Dateien müssen bis auf die Endung gleich heißen, wie auch drin steht. Und die config muss lesbar sein, für den Nutzer, der es ausführt. Und in dem Verzeichnis liegen, in dem er es ausführt.
<Pengo> ja das ist die datei die ich versuche zu starten
<jokrebel_> fornext: Für was braucht man, wenn man nur 4 Partitionen will, überhaupt logische? (Aber von GUID Partition Table hab ich keine Schimmer, da nur ältere HW hier)
<Guest6314> ich hab eine datei namens .bash_aliases angelegt dort alias irgendeinname='python usr/local/bin/programm.... das gespeicher und mit source /.~bash_aliases aktuallisiert
<Guest6314> ps sorry das es immer etwas dauert bis ich zurückschreibe
<Originoo> nabend, habe unter fluxbox den "nautilus" aus der konsole gestartet. nun laesst sich wender unity noch fluxbox starten. sehe nur hintugrundbild und habe rechtklickfunktion von gnome/unity. wie resete ich das ganze? 
<sdx23> Guest6314: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shebang_f%C3%BCr_Shellskripte?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Shebang für Shellskripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xubuntu749> wo bin i den jezt gland?
<Originoo> habe das verzeichniss ".gnome2" gelöscht, tut sich nix
<sdx23> Guest6314: für python geht das analog, siehe Artikel.
<fornext> jokrebel, braucht man nicht, ich war nur am überlegen, ob ich die Tabelle ändern könnte, ohne Unmengen von Speicherplatz zu verschwenden.
<sdx23> Guest6314: dann kannst du dir den Alias sparen.
<Guest6314> was meinst du mit analog ?
<sdx23> "genauso"
<Guest6314> achso sorry mein wortschatz ist begrenzt
<Originoo> kenne den fehler eigentlich ganz gut...vor 10 jahren war das auch schon so mit nautilus :D
<fornext> jokrebel, hat sich aber erledigt, weil ich beschlossen habe, die Platte zu überspielen und danach das Backup zurück spiele.
<Guest6314> also danke sdx23 :)
<sdx23> Guest6314: beachte dass die Datei dann ausführbar markiert sein muss.
<nibbler_> kann mir wer tftp erklären? ich versuch über nen openvpn nen file von nem extreme switch auf meinen server zu laden. nur mag mein server iwie nicht. tcpdump: http://nopaste.info/6e7d2f373a.html - 10.242.2.6 is mein server - ich hab möglicherweise eine nattende firewall am weg zwischen drin. server is tftpd-hpa default config
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> nibbler_: Wenn da eine Firewall mit NAT im Weg ist, vergiss TFTP.
<jokrebel_> .oO( Und wo ist der Ubuntu-Bezug? )
<bekks> Jiddet nisch. :)
<nibbler_> jokrebel_: ubuntu läuft auf dem server.
<nibbler_> ubuntu hat mir die default config von dem server gegeben
<bekks> Macht nix. Wenn da eine NAT-FW zwischen ist, kann TFTP nicht funktionieren.
<nibbler_> ...dann geh ich mal suchen ob da ein nat gemacht wird oder nicht...
<markus_> Wie update ich Ubuntu 10.04 LTS auf 12.04LTS ?
<sdx23> markus_: Das Update wird im Juli automatisch angezeigt werden.
<markus_> Ok... Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit schon jetzt zu updaten?
<sdx23> Ja. Ist allerdings die Frage, ob du das tatsächlich willst. Es gibt einen Grund, warum das Update nicht sofort vorgeschlagen wird ;)
<markus_> Mir gehts eigentlich nur um die Grafiktreiber. Mal gucken ob die auch manuell installieren kann
<geser> markus_: siehe auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts wenn du es umbedingt jetzt schon haben willst
<kubine> Title: upgrade - Why is "No new release found" when upgrading 10.04 to 12.04 LTS? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04] Das Exportieren einer kleinen Tabelle aus einer eingebetteten LibreOffice-Datenbank in ein Calc-Spreadsheet gemäß LibreOffice-Base-Hilfe klappt problemlos. Bei einer 100 MB großen Datenbank mit 55000 Datensätzen sind mir zwei Mal Buttons in Base und  Calc eingefroren. Gibt es einen Fortschrittsindikator, bevor der Kopiervorgang beendet ist? Ist der starke Rückgang der...
<bullgard4> ...Prozessorauslastung ein zuverlässiges Ende-Kriterium?
<bekks> Nein.
<sdi_> guten abend alle
<sdi_> hab mal frage ob mir bitte jemand helfen kann und wuerde
<sdi_> wie kann man im ubuntu 12.04 amd64 ahci aktivieren
<sdi_> in bios ist es an
<sdx23> sdi_: Woraus schließt du, dass es das in Ubuntu nicht is?
<sdi_> mit win hab so datentransfer von so um die 120mb/s hier mit ubuntu 17 -20 mb/s
<sdx23> Auf welchem Dateisystem?
<sdi_> ?
<sdi_> bbin recht neu eigendlich mit ubuntu unterwegs
<sdx23> sdi_: auf eine "Windows-Partition"? Da würde das nämlich nicht wundern.
<bullgard4> sdi_: Von wo nach wo transportierst Du diese Daten?
<sdx23> Dateisysteme sind eine Struktur, um Daten auf der Platte abzulegen. Das von Windows genutzte ntfs ist nicht offen und wird von Ubuntu so gut es geht unterstützt - was nicht besonders gut ist.
<sdi_> nene hab kein win drauf nur die andern partitionen noch weil kann nicht sichern sda / und home und swap 
<Originooo> nabend,unity laesst sich nicht mehr starten. selbst mit einem neu angelegten user geht es nicht. kriegt man das noch repariert?
<jokrebel_> Was?
<Originooo> habe mal vor zwei wochen unter fluxbox den nautilus ohne parameter gestartet seit dem ist es platt ;)
<Originooo> ich weiss da war es noch beta :))
<jokrebel_> sdi_: So weis keiner von was Du sprichst IMHO.
<jokrebel_> Originooo: Kommst Du noch in die Konsole?
<sdi_> wie kann ich feststellen ob ahci aktiv ist ?
<bekks> sdi_: Wieso kannst Du nicht sichern?
<Originooo> jokrebel: ja, sicher
<sdi_> weil hab keine andere platte
<Originooo> jokrebel: also mit Alt+F2
<bekks> sdi_: Und wozu genau brauchst Du ahci?
<bekks> AHCI ist eine BIOS Einstellung.
<sdi_> weil schneller ist
<sdi_> hab ich im bios
<jokrebel_> Originooo: Alles aktuell? Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Originooo> jokrebel: also mit Alt+F2+Strg   meinte ich ;)
<sdx23> sdi_: Dann ist es aktiv. Wie gesagt, die Langsamkeit wird von anderen Faktoren kommen.
<Originooo> jokrebel: nee ist nicht aktuell, seit 2 wochen gehts nicht mehr. habe versucht netzwerk per "ipconfig eth0 IP" und "route add default gw IP" zu starten. Interface ist dann auch up, aber keinee connection
<bekks> Originooo: Hast Du "IP" mit deinem default gateway ersetzt?
<Originooo> ping router geht, aber irgendwie schein das mit dem Gateway nicht geklappt zu ahben
<bekks> Nopaste mal die Ausgaben von "sudo ifconfig -a" und "netstat -rn".
<Originooo> bekks: bei router add....ja
<bekks> ! nopaste > Originooo 
<kubine>  Originooo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Originooo> habe jetzt gerade mein lieblings OS laufen...win7 :D
<Originooo> mich wundert es dass selbst mit anlegen eines neuen Users unity nicht startet :-/
<sdi_> schoenen abend euch allen noch
<Originooo> ich werde es einfach mal neu aufsetzen...geht wahrscheinllich am schnellsten
<bekks> Na dann. 
<Originooo> thx, cya
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> kann ich mit einem ubuntu 12.04 installations-usb-stick einen kaputten grubloader wieder reparieren?
<sdx23> !grub2 > watschu 
<kubine>  watschu: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<watschu> ja das weis ich, aber ich frage ob ich das aus der shell von einem ubuntu 12.04 stick aus machen kann
<watschu> ob ich da eingriffe am bestehenden system vornehmen kann
<ppq> watschu: ja, das geht genau wie mit der live-cd
<jokrebel_> watschu: Ja kannst Du
<watschu> ok, vielen dank
<sdx23> watschu: Genau das ist in den verlinkten Artikeln beschrieben. Siehe mitunter "chroot-Methode".
<watschu> ok, ich habe noch ein verständnissproblem
<watschu> was ist mit "relevanter" partition gemeint?
<watschu> also die Linux-partition, auf der mein haupt system ist
<watschu> (habe auch noch eine windows -7 partition
<jokrebel_> watschu: In welchem Zusammenhang?
<ppq> watschu: genau die. guck dir mal die ausgabe von 'sudo fdisk -l' an, im zweifelsfall zeigst du uns das bitte in einem pastebin
<ppq> !paste > watschu 
<kubine>  watschu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<watschu> als ersten schritt soll ich die relevante partition mounten
<watschu> kann ich leider nicht, da das besagte system kein internet hat
<watschu> aber sinngemäß ǵibts da sda1 bis 6, auf 1 ist dein sternchen bei Boot, sda6 ist die linux partition
<ppq> watschu: bei fdisk -l stehen wahrscheinlich zwei linux partitionen. bei einer dürfte "swap" mit dranstehen. die nimmst du NICHT, sondern die andere. :)
<watschu> ok
<watschu> das hat nicht geklappt, es meldet immernoch grub error
<bekks> Und welchen?
<watschu> filesystem not found
<bekks> KOMPLETTER Fehler bitte.
<watschu> moment
<watschu> "error: unknown filesystem. grubrescue>"
<watschu> sorry war doch nicht filesystem not found
<watschu> und ich hab alles nach der anleitung gemacht, aber bekomme immernoch den fehler beim booten
<bekks> Und WELCHE Fehler?
<bekks> Wir KÖNNEN Dir bei SO unpräzisen Angaben nicht helfen.
<watschu> bekks: "error: unknown filesystem. grubrescue>"
<watschu> ich kann leider nichts präziseres sagen, da nur das dort steht
<bekks> Was genau hast Du denn gemacht, vorher?
<watschu> ich habe von 11.10 auf 12.04 geupdated, jedoch hat das scheinbar nicht komplett funktioniert
<bekks> Welchen Kernel versuchst Du zu booten?
<watschu> denn im system ging die maus nichtmehr, ich konnte nicht mit der tastenkombination strg+alt+f1 bis f6 in eine console
<watschu> der 3.2 müsste das sein
<bekks> "müsste".
<watschu> nun ja, deswegen habe ich ubuntu neu vom usb-stick installiert und dort die option gewählt, dass ich das aktuelle ubuntu überschreibe, die windows7 partition jedoch unangetastet bleibt
<watschu> ich komm ja nicht mehr in den bootloader, es ist der kernel, der installiert wird, wenn man ubuntu 12.04 installiert
<bekks> Was ich so bei der Fehlermeldung nicht glaube.
<watschu> was vermutest du?
<watschu> kann ich aus dem live system heraus rausfinden, welcher kernel installiert wurde?
<bekks> Dass du Grub nicht korrekt installiert hast.
<holgi> 40 grad
<bekks> holgi: Falscher Channel.
<bekks> watschu: Du kannst erstmal herausfinden, was grub da booted.
<bekks> ! grub2 > watschu 
<kubine>  watschu: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<holgi> ohh sorry
<bekks> Versuche in das Grub Menü zu kommen.
<watschu> wie komme ich da rein?
<bekks> Steht in dem genannten Artikel.
<watschu> es tut mir leid, ich finde das dort nicht, vielleicht sagst du mir, unter welchem unterabschnitt
<watschu> bekks: ich finde leider immernoch nix im artikel dazu, wie ich in dasd grub-menü komme, ich würde mich jedoch sehr über einen hinweis freuen
<bekks> shift drücken beim boot.
<watschu> danke
<watschu> das klappt leider nicht
<bekks> Drücken. Von Loslassen haben ich nichts gesagt.
<guntbert> watschu: prbiers mit der linken shift-Taste
<watschu> ich halte gedrückt, bis eine meldung kommt: "GRUB loading. error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>"
<watschu> habs mit der linke versucht
<watschu> ich komme leider nicht ins grub menü
<guntbert> watschu: in dem Fall: bitte schau dir https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting  an, damit hab ich es gut geschafft
<kubine> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<loewenzahn795430> hi. Weiß irgendwer zufällig, wie man unter ubuntu die CPU Font- LEDS zum laufen bringt?
<loewenzahn795430> (bei einem apple xerver 2,1
<janma> Hi. Ich habe einen Apple Xserve(2,1, 2008) überlassen bekommen und Ubuntu Server draufgespielt. Problem: Die CPU Status LEDs an der Front (2*8 leds) werden nicht angesteuert. Wie kann man das fixen?
<rhumbot> hallo allerseits, ich hab gerade meinen fernseher an meinen laptop mit ubuntu 12.04 angeschlossen aber es wird kein monitor erkannt ... ? was kann ich da tun ?
<dadrc> janma, sieht nicht so aus, als wär das einfach. Gibt keine fertigen Treiber dafür.
<dadrc> rhumbot, mehr Details. HDMI, VGA, DVI? Welche Grafikkarte, welche Treiber?
<rhumbot> nvidia, die additional drivers. vga
<janma> dadrc, Ich abe das äußert alte ledstats, dass leds an einer seriellen schnitstelle erwartet erfolglos ausprobiert...
<janma> dadrc, ok darauf kann ich verzichten ;) 
<dadrc> janma, denke auch, so tragisch ist das nicht. Vielleicht hat ja irgendwann mal wer Lust und schreibt ein Kernelmodul dafür.
<janma> Ein anderes Problem, das mir gerade eben erst aufgefallen ist: die Machine geht nicht aus.. das system fährt herunter, aber kühler, festplatten, etc. laufen weiter.
<dadrc> rhumbot, was sagt denn `xrandr -q`, wenn der Monitor angesteckt ist? 
<dadrc> Bitte in 'nen Pastebin
<rhumbot> dadrc http://pastebin.com/ybrPWnzd
<kubine> Title: :~$ xrandr -q xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> janma, klingt spontan nach ACPI-Problemen oder so. 
<dadrc> rhumbot, hmpf. Was ist dann für ein Laptop?
<rhumbot> ein dell. latitude 6400
<smeexs> rhumbot wie hast du den laptop angehängt mit was für ein kabel
<janma> dadrc wie könnte man das anpacken (ACPI)?
<rhumbot> ein vga kabel
<smeexs> bei zwei pcs (acer aspire) die an einem hd tv hängen hatte ich nach dem update auf 12.04 probleme dass der fernseher erkannt wird , tv blieb schwarz konnte kein signal finden , der pc bzw ubuntu hat jede auflösung durchprobiert (relativ schnell)
<smeexs> aber nur wenn der pc mit einem vga kabel angehängt wird 
<dadrc> janma, erstmal Google, wenn nicht, kannst du mal gucken, ob in den Logs was drinsteht. syslog könnte was hergeben.
<smeexs> hdmi ging dagegen sofort
<janma> thx
<dadrc> rhumbot, hat der Laptop vielleicht einfach eine Taste, um den Ausgang umzuschalten?
<rhumbot> normalerweise nicht. also unter windows hab ich das problem nie gehabt
<smeexs> mit 11.10 hatte ich am selben pc um am selben tv auch keine probleme 
<rhumbot> ich muss ja auch beide bildschirme gleichzeitig anzeigen können ?
<janma> dadrc, acpi=fore ist die lösung.
<dadrc> janma, na, das war doch halbwegs einfach
<dadrc> rhumbot, Fn + F8 mal gedrückt? :)
<dadrc> Falls das nicht geht, kann man das angeblich mit nvidia-settings umstellen
<rhumbot> dadrc :) hab ALLES gedrückt. 
<dadrc> rhumbot, gut, wollt nur sichergehen.
<dadrc> rhumbot, nvidia-settings hilft auch nicht?
<rhumbot> ich such grad danach
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall einfach Alt-F2, nvidia-settings, Enter
<rhumbot> dadrc super da gehts!
<dadrc> rhumbot, gut gut.
<dadrc> rhumbot, dann könnte dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper gefallen
<kubine> Title: Disper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Damit kann man sowas gut automatisieren und scripten
<ben1u> Ich bekomme meinen sshd nich mehr gestartet, nachdem ich probeweise "Port 0" in die /etc/ssh/sshd_config eingetragen hatte. Hat wer ne Idee?
<ben1u> "sudo reload ssh reload: Unknown instance:" wird ausgegeben
<_moep_> net.ipv4.conf.eth0.forwarding = 1 <- das is NAT für eth0 oder? also das gleiche wie net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 (nur das das letztere das für alle ethX macht sofern vorhanden)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-06
<ben1u> wenn ich aber "sudo service ssh start" tippe, dann sagt er "ssh start/running, process 3181". Allerdings sagt mir "sudo service ssh status" folgendes "ssh stop/waiting"
<dAnjou> ben1u: port 0? was haste denn dabei gedacht?
<dAnjou> ben1u: läuft da nen prozess? ps aux|grep ssh
<dAnjou> kill den
<ben1u> ja Port 0. Ich wollte wissen, was er mir dann ausgibt.
<dAnjou> ben1u: und das macht man natürlich auf seinem produktivsystem und nicht in ner V;
<ben1u> dAnjou: weil nach dem neustarten gehts auch nicht
<dAnjou> *VM
<ben1u> also PC neustarten
<dAnjou> ben1u: und haste die config jetzt wieder zurückgesetzt?
<dAnjou> steht wieder 22 drin?
<ben1u> hab nen anderen Port drin, statt 22
<ben1u> insofern zurückgesetzt, aber sshd will nicht starten
<dAnjou> ps aux|grep ssh
<dAnjou> läuft da noch was?
<ben1u> dAnjou: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407912/
<kubine> Title: ps aux|grep ssh › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> dAnjou: ich nutze ssh ja fast gar nicht und deswegen war mir das egal ob Produktivsystem oder VM
<dAnjou> ben1u: dann führe man "sshd -d" aus
<ben1u> ohne sudo?
<ben1u> dAnjou: "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<ben1u> wieso hat eigentlich der adobe flashplayer immer so viele Sicherheitslücken?
<dAnjou> ben1u: hast recht: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<ben1u> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407917/
<kubine> Title: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> laut SSH im Wiki darf man diese Optionen eintragen
<cihan_> hi leute
<Ciko> ich
<Ciko> ich bräuchste hilfe bezüglich flash-plugin
<k1l_> !wf > Ciko 
<kubine>  Ciko: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ben1u> dAnjou: X11 Forwarding geht auch so, habe ich eben getestet :)
<ben1u> Wiki ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell 
<Ciko> also ich hab 12.04 drauf
<Ciko> das problem ist mit flash
<k1l_> Ciko: versuch mal dein probmel _genau_in einem satz zu beschreiben
<Ciko> youtube geht doch wenn ich videos von anderen anbietern (filme usw. ) anschaue stürzt Flash ab und ich bekomme die Meldung:
<Ciko> das adobe flash-Zusatzmodul ist abgestürzt
<Ciko> keine meldung verfügbar
<Ciko> meine eigene lösüngsansätze:
<Ciko> andere browser testen
<Ciko> selbes problem flash funktioniert nicht 
<Ciko> flash deinstalliert und wieder neu drauf auch keine lösung
<Ciko> wie gesagt es zeigt das anfangsbild des videos und wenn ich auf play drücke stürzt flash
<Ciko> ich denke es muss an ubuntu liegen
<Ciko> ein video hat kurzzeitig funktioniert doch dann ist es wieder vorbei
<ben1u> Ciko: öffne mal ein Terminal und gib dort dies ein: rm -r ~/.macromedia
<Ciko> jap
<Ciko> ben1u,  hab ich
<ben1u> es wurden nun die Einstellungen vom Flashplayer gelöscht
<ben1u> beende deinen Webbrowser und starte ihn neu. Gehts?
<Ciko> nein
<Ciko> ich denke es liegt an der Temperatur vlt
<Ciko> ubuntu 12.04 ist ungewöhnlich heißer und der lüfter des öffteren lauter als wie bei der alten version 
<ben1u> hmm, beende alle webbrowser und gibt mal im Terminal folgendes ein: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Ciko> das hatte ich schon ausprobiert  aber versuche es mal nochmal
<ben1u> achso
<Ciko> alles andere mit flash funktioniert nur videos nicht die in eine webseite eingebaut sind
<Ciko> youtube funktioniert auch
<Ciko> was noch auffällig ist, ist wenn ich im internet bin das die cpu leistun sehr stark ansteigt und der lüfter lauter wird
<Ciko> war mit ubuntu 10.04 nicht so
<ben1u> nutzt du Firefox?
<Ciko> ja
<Ciko> chrome hab ich jetzt auch drauf
<ben1u> Hast du schon mal Chromium ausprobiert?
<Ciko> um zu testen
<ben1u> meinst Chromium?
<Ciko> jap
<ben1u> soll besser sein, habe ich in letzer Zeit bemerkt. Frisst zumindest bei mir auf Dauer nicht so viel CPU Leistung
<Ciko> ja das stimmt
<Ciko> hab auch bei ff sehr viele sachen laufen :D
<Ciko> aber bei chrome funktioniert youtube
<ben1u> Weiß jemand wie ich X-Programme per ssh auf dem Host starten kann? "ssh -X server" startet diese nur bei mir.
<Ciko> doch bei anderen videos bekomme ich ein puzzle- symbol
<Ciko> das es nicht geht
<ben1u> Ciko: da bin ich überfragt. Hast du schon das Wiki von Flashplayer angeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe%20Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ciko> hab glaube ich die lösung selber gefunden
<Ciko> habe das packet libvdpau1 deinstalliert
<Ciko> :D
<Ciko> auch mit chrome funktioniert jetzt alles
<Ciko> :D
<Ciko> dake dir trotzdem ben1u
<ben1u> :)
<Ciko> so leute gute N8
<ben1u> dAnjou: Wiki ist okay, aber das einkommentieren in der /etc/ssh/ssh_config muss man nicht machen
<dAnjou> ben1u: sorry, hab dich glatt vergessen -.-"
<ben1u> wie kann ich es so einrichten, dass z.B. Firefox des Hosts per ssh sowohl bei mir angezeigt wird als auch beim Host?
<ben1u> im Moment geht es nur bei mir
<dAnjou> ben1u: wie wärs, wenn du dazu einfach VNC benutzt
<dAnjou> oder teamviewer
<ben1u> will ich nicht ;)
<dAnjou> dann willst du selber googlen ;)
<ben1u> na gut :)
<ben1u> gn8
<nevchen> noch jemand wach?
<wine> Hallo
<wine> ich würde gerne wine unter dem benutzername wine installieren das es auch nur auf diesem konto funktioniert. wie mache ich das?
<keule> guten morgen zusammen 
<keule> ich versuche gerade kubuntu auf meinem 2. laptop neben win7 zu installieren.  bei der auswahl des ortes komme ich nicht weiter.  ich bin neu in der linux-welt und blicke das mit der aufteilung noch nicht so ganz. 
<wine> hast also nur eine festplatte drin, richtig?
<wine> haste schon ext4 und swap partition ausgesucht?
<wine> bzw erstellt
<bullgard4> keule: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wine> ich hab auch ne frage und habe bei ubuntuusers schon gesucht nur geht da nix was da steht. kann wer helfen pls?
<wine> ich kann mein laufwerk nicht mounten 
<wine> und automatisch blockiert wine irgendwie
<oxtobear> cdrom?
<wine> ja dvd
<wine> mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom klappt nicht
<oxtobear> ich hab nur geraten sorry
<bullgard4> wine: Und in /var/log/syslog siehst Du keine Fehlermeldung?
<wine> ich schau mal nach
<wine> mit was öffne ich die denn??
<wine> gedit machts nicht
<wine> ach vergiss es... rechte..
<wine> die einzigen errors die ich finde sind
<wine> May  6 09:13:16 erde-desktop kernel: [ 4216.843786] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<wine> 4 stück
<wine> block 0-4
<wine> 0-3^
<wine> die googlesuch gibt auch kein ergebnis bezüglich der fehlermeldung her. habt ihr ne idee?
<wine> oder woran das im allgemeinen liegt. ich soll cd wechseln bei einer installation
<wine> und bricht diese dann ab weil das laufwerk nicht automatisch gemountet wird
<oxtobear> ich hoffe du spielst deine dvd nicht im cdrom ab
<wine> haha
<wine> ist schon ein dvdrom
<oxtobear> weiss ich ja nicht
<wine> ich habs auch schon versucht cdrom mit dvdrom zu ersetzen
<wine> niemand mehr sinnvolle ideen?
<dreamon__> wine, was willste denn machen?
<wine> ich möchte ein spiel installieren das 2 dvd groß ist. ich install die erste und dann wird 2te verlangt, ich wechsel.. aber die dvd wird nicht gemountet = install abbruch 
<wine> wie kann ich die dvd manuell mounten?
<wine> ich finde keine befehle die funktionieren
<dreamon__> du mußt also nachdem du die erste CD installiert hast, die 2te einlegen und die wird nicht erkannt?
<wine> korrekt
<dreamon__> naja.. ich würde nautilus nehmen und da die alte CD aushängen. dann neue rein und wieder einbinden..
<dreamon__> hoffen das wine das geblickt hat
<wine> ne, hat ja schon 2x abgebrochen
<wine> weil ich gehofft habe
<dreamon__> schaumal unter wine-konfiguration da gibts einen Reiter "Laufwerke" .. 
<wine> May  6 09:13:16 erde-desktop kernel: [ 4216.843781] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<wine> ja, hab ich schon gemacht
<wine> kann da aber spezifisch auch nicht mounten, zumindest nichts entdekt
<dreamon__> Das hier vielleicht -> http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15979/wine-cd-wechsel.html 
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Wine Cd-Wechsel - Wine und ähnliches - GentooForum.de (at www.gentooforum.de)
<dreamon__> wine eject
<dreamon__> habs noch nie probiert
<wine> ok, wed mich da durch arbeiten
<wine> danke
<dreamon__> viel erfolg.
<dreamon__> Den befehl "wine eject" scheint es wirlich zu geben ;)
<oxtobear> echt?
<wine> habs auch grad gelesen, scheint wirklich da zauberwort zu sein.  hab die installation neu gestartet und werds gleich sehen
<wine> das mit den images ist auch ne gute idee
<newby> hat jemand von euch vnc in precise am laufen?
<wine> @dreamon hat geklappt, ich werd verrückt
<wine> der befehl war wirklich das zauberwort
<wine> danke
<wine> musste allerdings noch lwbuchstabe da hinter packen
<dreamon__> wine,  gerne
<FUZxxl> Kennt jemand eine gute Software, um die OSM-Karten zu betrachten?
<ppq> FUZxxl: marble
<ppq> FUZxxl: das hat sogar einen routenplaner
<ppq> ist ansonsten ein bisschen wie google earth, aber man kann außer osm auch andere karten nutzen, zb opencyclemap
<fornext> Habe hier bei Gnome-Shell einen Dialog. Er klebt am Hauptfenster, wegen mir. Aber es fehlen die Knöpfe zum schließen. Ist das was neues von der Gnome-Shell, dass man kennen muss?
<ppq> hab auch mal ne frage: wie kommt es, dass nach dem aufwachen aus s2disk (uswsusp) immer noch 350 mb swap belegt sind?
<dreamon__> Wo kann man nochmal nachschauen was bei 12.04 für versionen dabei sind. z.B. VLC
<bekks> ppq: Die waren dann wohl vorher schon belegt.
<koegs> dreamon__: packages.ubuntu.com
<dreamon__> koegs, Danke
<FUZxxl> ppq: Danke!
<FUZxxl> ppq: Heißt das Paket einfach marble?
<ppq> FUZxxl: ja
<FUZxxl> gut-
<ppq> bekks: hm, das werd ich beim nächsten mal prüfen, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die vor dem suspend nicht belegt waren
<ppq> aber thx
<dreamon__> Ohje. Dann hab ichs irgendwie verbockt. Bei 12.04 ist ja Vlc 2.x dabei. Wenn ich den starte kommt immer vlc1.2git Obwohl ich ges gepurgt habe. 
<bekks> Wobei 350M swap auch nicht tragisch sind.
<ppq> bekks: ne, wundert mich nur, da mein rechner noch nie geswappt hat bevor ich uswsusp installiert hatte.
<bekks> dreamon__: Benutzt Du irgendwelche PPA?
<dreamon__> bekks, Die habe ich letztes mal ziemlich ausgemerzt. Aber ich glaub ich hab das mal selbst compiliert. Das checkinstall hab ich bestimmt damals nicht verwendet.. :(
<dreamon__> bekks, Ich frag mich nur warum die 1.20 nicht von der 2.0 überschrieben wird? 
<bekks> Weil die 1.2 woanders in deinem Pfad installiert ist als die 2.0.
<dreamon__> bekks, whereis zeigt nur in /usr/bin/vlc an.. aber das scheint die 1.20 zu sein.. weil wenn ich s in der Konsole starte, zeigt er so an.
<bekks> Und eas genau passiert, wenn Du vlc nochmal per apt-get installierst?
<dreamon__> Hab ich ja gemacht. wie gesagt das 1.20 startet sich immer noch ;)
<bekks> Und was genau passiert, wenn Du vlc nochmal per apt-get installierst?
<bekks> Ich will wissen, welche Meldungen apt-get dabei ausgibt.
<dreamon__> Ist schon die neueste Version sagt er.. 
<dreamon__> oder ist das gar die neueste Version?
<bekks> Ich kann nicht raten.
<dreamon__> naja packages zeigt in den plugins 2.0.14 an. -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/video/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Software Packages in "precise", Subsection video (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon__> In der konsole gestartet zeigt er -> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower (revision 1.1.0-pre1-3778-ga9e4ad2)
<bekks> Nopaste die kompletten Ausgaben von apt-get purge vlc und apt-get install vlc.
<dreamon__> ok
<koegs> 2.0.1-4 wohlgemerkt, nicht 2.0.14
<dreamon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971036/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Sehr offensichtlich hattest Du die 1.2.0 nicht deinstalliert.
<dreamon__> Wenn ich nun aber wieder vlc starte kommt wieder -> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower (revision 1.1.0-pre1-3778-ga9e4ad2)
<bekks> hash -r und which vlc bitte auch in einen nopaste
<dreamon__> which vlc -> /usr/bin/vlc
<bekks> Und apt-cache policy vlc auch noch.
<dreamon__> hmm -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971044/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Passt doch alles.
<dreamon__> Genau.. nur startet halt immer 1.20 ;)
<bekks> Und packages.ubuntu.com sagt auch sehr klar, dass /usr/bin/vlc nicht aus dem Paket vlc stammt. Guckstu hier, was in dem Paket vlc drin ist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/vlc/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Filelist of package vlc/precise/i386 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks>  /usr/bin/vlc stammt aus dem Paket vlc-nox.
<koegs> purge doch mal vlc und mach ein "locate vlc", dann kannst du den ganzen manuell installierten quatsch entfernen :)
<bekks> koegs: Wird nichts bringen.
<bekks> In dem Paket "vlc" gibt es kein Binary "vlc" - DAS steckt in dem Paket "vlc-nox".
<dreamon__> ja aber das ist laut synaptic auch 2.0.14
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Es ist 2.0.1-4
<bekks> 2.0.14 gibt es nicht.
<dreamon__> ok, auf jedenfall 2.x
<dreamon__> ich hab es nun gepurgt und vlc läßt sich immer noch starten
<dreamon__> mit der 1.20 version
<bekks> Welches Paket hast du purged?
<koegs> purge vlc* und dann locate vlc :)
<bekks> locate muss vorher noch die DB aktualisieren.
<dreamon__> koegs, oho.. dann will er 400mb löschen.. ist das normal?
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann schau hin, was der alles löschen will.
<koegs> stimmt, ich gehe von wissen aus, das einfach nicht vorhanden ist, danke bekks :)
<bekks> koegs: ;)
<dreamon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971058/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon__> soll ich?
<bekks> Ich würde das nicht tun.
<bekks> Ich würde - wie ich oben sagte - das Paket vlc-nox purgen.
<dreamon__> Mist schrott.. hab jn eingeben .. nun führt ers aus..
<koegs> dumm gelaufen
<dreamon__> bekks, vlc-nox ist mit dabei ;)
<bekks> Ich weiss.
<bekks> Das habe ich Dir vorhin doch schon gesagt, dass /usr/bin/vlc nicht aus vlc stammt :)
<dreamon__> soll ich nun wieder vlc* installieren
<bekks> apt-get install vlc vlc-nox
<koegs> "Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:" alles was dahinter steht ist interessant, was du davon brauchst, kannst du ja wieder installieren
<dreamon__> installiert nur noch 13MB..hmm
<bekks> Ja. Weil ich mich spontan nicht um die anderen 400M kümmere, sondern um dein vlc Problem. Siehe koegs :)
<dreamon__> haha.. startet wieder 1.20.. 
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge vlc-nox; hash -r; which vkc
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge vlc-nox; hash -r; which vlc
<koegs> ich würd ja profan sagen vor dem "install" solltest du mal deinen manuell installierten quatsch entfernen :)
<dreamon__> which vlc gibt nix aus..  auch /usr/bin/vlc ist weg
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/locate
<kubine> Title: locate › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon__> ich mach mal updatedb und schau dann
<dreamon__> es ist aber weg.. wenn ich vlc startet kommt ich soll es installieren.. 
<dreamon__> Jetzt wirds unlogisch
<koegs> bevor du vlc installierst, würde ich gerne mal ein "locate -i vlc" sehen
<dreamon__> koegs, Die liste ist länger als mein terminal puffer -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/971095/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> dreamon__: ich glaube du kennst pastebinit :)
<dreamon__> Hab ich noch nie verwendet.. aber ich tus
<dreamon__> pastebinit locate -i vlc -> unable to read from locate -> nogo
<k1l> locate -i vlc | pastebinit
<dreamon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/971100/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon__> Ich hab das irgendwann man compiliert.. daher die sources..
<dreamon__> darf ich /usr/local/src/vlc löschen?
<dreamon__> Noch da?
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Ich würde vorher ein "make uninstall" probieren. (Und in Zukunft checkinstall verwenden.)
<dreamon__> Longbottom, von Checkinstall hatte ich damals noch nichts gehört. -> make uninstall führe ich am besten in welchem Pfad aus?
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Dort, wo du damals das "make install" ausgeführt hast.
<dreamon__> Longbottom, weiß ich nicht mehr aber ich such mal nach dem make.. 
<dreamon__> /usr/local/src/vlc$ ls-> ABOUT-NLS       autotools  build        configure.ac  HACKING        libs         Makefile.in  projects  test-> aclocal.m4      bin        compat       COPYING       include        m4           modules      README    THANKS -> AUTHORS         bindings   config.h.in  doc           INSTALL        make-alias   NEWS         share     vlc-config.in.in -> autom4te.cache  bootstrap  configure    extras        INSTALL
<dreamon__> .win32  Makefile.am  po           src
<dreamon__> Aber make uninstall sagt keine Regel um uninstall zu erstellen.
<dreamon__> vlc
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Da ist ja auch kein Makefile. Ich würd's in /usr/local/src/vlc/build probieren.
<dreamon__> da gibts ein makefile!
<dreamon__> Ah weh.. er meldet keine Berechtigung.. habs nun mit sudo ausgeführt.. nun ratterts
<dreamon__> Longbottom, Das wars.. nun startet 2.0.1-4 Super
<dreamon__> Vielen Danke.. da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Prima. Ich möchte nur betonen dass du Glück gehabt hast, da es ein funktionierendes "make uninstall" nicht immer gibt;-)
<dreamon__> Longbottom, Ich versteh nur nicht, warum sich das immer selbst wieder installiert hat. 
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Es war wohl nie gelöscht. Das passiert wenn man manuell installiert.
<dreamon__> Longbottom, /usr/bin/vlc wurde schon gelöscht, aber wenn ich es neu installiert hab, war wieder die alte da..
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Hm, verstehe ich auch nicht.
<dreamon__> Das make muß das eingetragen haben so das er es immer wieder neu reinkopiert hat.. 
<dreamon__> Auf jedenfall gehts nun wieder. Nochmals Danke
<dreamon__> Darf ich nun /usr/local/src/ nun die beiden vlc löschen?
<Longbottom> dreamon__: /usr/local/src/vlc wirst du wohl nicht mehr brauchen. Was meinst du mit den beiden vlc?
<dreamon__> /usr/local/src$ ls -> vlc  vlmc
<dreamon__> vlc und vlmc
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Keine Ahnung, was vlmc ist. Hast du das auch manuell installiert?
<dreamon__> ne.. nicht das ich wüßte.. 
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Wenn du dir 200%ig sicher bist, kannst du es löschen. Ansonsten würde ich es erst mal lassen, und schauen ob vlmc irgendwo installiert ist.
<dreamon__> vlmc ist ein movie crator.. das hab ich nicht installier geschweige jemals verwendet
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Du musst schon selber wissen, ob du das vlmc evtl. noch benötigst.
<jokrebel_> TodesToaster: Probleme mit der Verbindung?
<dreamon__> Longbottom, Habs gelöscht.. Kein Problem.
<dariebi> Hallo Leute, könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich Radio Streams auf der Festplatte als Mp3 Datei speichern kann, ich habe streamtuner2 bereits ausprobiert dieser schliesst sich aber immer wieder von selbst. danke
<kaan1234> hallo
<kaan1234> ich möchte eine datei, die nur von einem bestimmten ordner aus mit ./datei ausführbar ist, global ausführbar machen, wie erreiche ich das?
<bekks> Sie ist global ausführbar.
<digitaloktay> chmod +x oder ?
<bekks> FÜge das Verzeuchnis in dem sich die datei befindet zur Umgebungsvariable PATH hinzu.
<bekks> digitaloktay: Sie ist bereits ausführbar, da man sie mit ./datei aufrufen kann.
<kaan1234> bekks, ah perfekt, danke
<kaan1234> noch eine frage, mit "export path" wird der path auch für die nächste session gespeichert, ist das richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<kaan1234> sondern?
<bekks> export exportiert eine Variable. 
<kaan1234> sorry, ich möchte wissen, wie ich dieses hinzufügen zum path permanent machen kann :-)
<bekks> Wenn Du das dauerhaft setzen willst, solltest Du das z.B. in der ~/.bashrc machen.
<ppq> ~/.profile ist imho sinniger
<ppq> die standard ~/.profile in ubuntu enthält sogar schon eine gute vorlage ganz am ende, da muss man nur den verzeichnisnamen ändern
<kaan1234> was ist der unterschied, ppq ?
<ppq> kaan1234: die .profile wird nur beim login ausgeführt, die .bashrc jedes mal wenn du z.b. ein terminal öffnest
<kaan1234> okay, danke, ich schreibs in die profile, das reicht.
<Michael___> Hallo, ich habe zwei Probleme: habe Xubuntu installiert gehabt, Unity hinterher (wegen HUD) und jetzt habe ich unter Unity auch immer Thunar als standard, wie ändere ich das? außerdem habe ich eine swap partition angelegt und diese wurde nie erkannt, jedes mal wenn ich in GParted reinschaue, sehe ich nur "unbekannt" und ein ausrufezeichen - wo finde ich Infos bzw wie bekomme ich diese swap partition so hin, dass sie genutzt wir
<kaan1234> danke  euch beiden, ppq, bekks, ich bin weg, tschüss
<k1l> Michael___: die swap partition musst du als swap partitionieren und dann in der fstab eintragen
<Michael___> k1l: als swap hatte ich sie auch partitioniert, habs gerade per LiveUSB wiederholt und formatiert, als was trage ich sie in die fstab ein?
<bekks> Als swap.
<k1l> !swap > Michael___ 
<kubine>  Michael___: Informationen zu Swap finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<k1l> dort ist das beschrieben Michael___ 
<potzblitz> ich habe gerade eine systemaktualisierung auf 12.04 mit dem aktualisierungsmanager durchgeführt. nach der aufforderung zum neustart habe ich neu gestartet. wenn ich jetzt den aktualisierujngsmanager wieder starte, steht da, dass ein aktualisierujngsvorgang möglicherweise nicht beendet wurde
<potzblitz> was muss ich machen
<lars_> hALLO!
<tessarakt> hmm
<tessarakt> warum setzen die Java-Pakete JAVA_HOME nicht einfach automatisch?
<tessarakt> irgendwie missfällt mir die Idee, in irgendeine globale Konfigurationsdatei einen Pfad reinzuschreiben, der ggf. nicht mehr gültig ist, wenn ich mal ein anderes JDK installiere
<linaubel> Guten Tag und schönen Sonntag. Problem: Evolution 2.32.2 auf ubuntu 10.04  meldet fehler bei ausgehende mails. Need to authenticate via SMTP-AUTH-Login {mp017}. Leider haben lösungsansätze aus dem Netz nichts gebracht. Mails können nur nicht verschickt werden. Das abrufen funktioniert ohne probleme.
<jokrebel> linaubel: Falsche Einstellungen beim Postausgangsserver. Bzw. hat der Server grad technische Probleme vielleicht
<k1l> linaubel: überprüfe die einstellungen für den email server
<marc^> guten tag :)
<jp_wanN> hallo
<marc^> ich kriege es leider nicht hin auf meinem vserver einen tomcat zum laufen zu kriegen, aber kriege immer folgende meldung: java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address
<bekks> Dann ist die Kombination IP:Port sehr wahrscheinlich schon in Benutzung.
<marc^> es läuft definitiv kein prozess auf dem port und ich schnall einfach nicht was hier los ist. :(
<marc^> telnet localhost 8080 / 8005 etc. schlägt alles fehl
<marc^> 80 funzt, da dort der apache läuft
<marc^> restart gemacht, netstat -an etc.pp.
<marc^> ich hab hier echt schon alles durch, auch ma von 8080 auf 8090 und 9080 gestellt. das problem existiert weiterhin#
<bekks> Auf welche Adresse lässt Du den denn horchen?
<potzblitz> ich habe gerade eine systemaktualisierung auf 12.04 mit der aktualisierungsverwaltung durchgeführt. nach der aufforderung zum neustart habe ich neu gestartet. wenn ich jetzt den aktualisierungsmanager wieder starte, steht da, dass ein aktualisierungsvorgang möglicherweise nicht beendet wurde. teilaktualisierung wird vorgeschlagen, die aber fehlschlägt. apt-get update, install -f, dist-upgrade helfen nicht
<marc^> auch schon alles durch, localhost, externe ip, servernamen, 127.0.0.1 :( brachte alles nichts
<marc^> /etc/hosts sollte auch passen
<bekks> marc^: Auf welche Adresse haqst du den _aktuell_ konfiguriert?
<marc^> bekks: <Host name="localhost"  appBase="webapps"
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von grep localhost /etc/hosts ?
<marc^> bekks: 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<potzblitz> :(
<marc^> ich bekomme im catalina.out auch die nachricht: WARNUNG: Unknown default host: localhost
<bekks> Dann trag bauch mal "localhost." ein.
<bekks> Also in der /etc/hosts.
<marc^> bekks: echo "localhost 127.0.0.1" >> /etc/hosts leider auch ohne erfolg
<bekks> Das ist ja auch falsch.
<bekks> Die anderen Einträge in der /etc/hosts sehen anders aus.
<marc^> wie soll der denn sonst aussehen? :/ hab doch schon einen eintrag mit 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<bekks> Das macht "localhost 127.0.0.1" nicht richtiger.
<bekks> Der Eintrag sollte nachher so aussehen: "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost localhost."
<marc^> ach so, sorry. hatte den . übersehen
<bekks> Dennoch ist "localhost 127.0.0.1" völlig falsch, weil du die Reihenfolge vertauscht hast.
<marc^> brachte leider auch keinen erfolg
<marc^> danke für den hinweis, hab ja den eintrag schon entfernt in dem ich localhost als erstes definiert hatte
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du eigentlich, und welche Tomcatversion?
<marc^> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS", tomcat 6.0.35/7.0.27
<marc^> :(
<dAnjou> jaja, java deployment macht spaß
<potzblitz> so, k1l mal ddosmäßig karputtfisten
<marc^> ok, nachdem ich viel zeit damit verbracht habe java und tomcat manuell für einen benutzer zu installieren, habe ich eben mittels aptitude openjdk unt tomcat6 installiert, in der hoffnung, dass ich einfach nur zu blöde bin
<marc^> aber selbst mit den über aptitude installierten paketen habe ich den selben fehler. gut, dass ich wohl doch nicht zu blöd bin. nicht so gut, dass das problem immer noch besteht :(
<marc^> das ist ein vserver von netcup...in deren forum gibt es einige threads in denen behauptet wird, dass tomcat bei denen entweder gar nicht oder nur instabil läuft. :/
<bekks> Das würde ich bei einem VServer nicht ausschliessen wollen.
<jokrebel_> marc^: Aptitude ist für aktuelle Ubuntu nicht mehr die beste Wahl. Siehe das rote Achtung! in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marc^> was will der bot wegen apt?
<marc^> was ist denn die beste wahl ohne 3meter text lesen zu müssen?
<marc^> ich sag nur aptitude, benutzen tu ich apt-get :>
<bekks> Lesen ist die beste Wahl, damit man weiss, was man da tut.
<marc^> bekks: interessant wegen der vserver und tomcat, kannst du mir mehr dazu sagen oder einen link geben?
<bekks> Die Softwareinstallation auf einem vServer wird vom Hoster genau so angepasst, wie der das möchte. Das muss nicht immer so sein, wie man es erwarten würde.
<marc^> hmmm. das nervt aber tierisch. der anbieter meint tomcat läuft bei denen und wenn man es nicht gebacken kriegt, könne man sie für 20€ beauftragen den zum luafen zu bringen. ganz toller support
<marc^> interessant ist auch, dass kein virtueller memory genutzt wird laut top nur swap --> Mem:  24736644k total,        0k used, 24736644k free
<marc^> free -m sagt das gleiche
<marc^> ich nutze selbst openVZ zur virtualisierung, da ist das anders
<Guest56233> ich such eine Möglichkeit auf ubuntu 12.04, sun java zu installieren !?
<marc^> mir ist klar, dass mir nicht der komplette speicher (24gb?) zur verfügung steht und das meiste shared mem ist, aber das sollte ja schon irgendwie funktionieren ^^
<jokrebel_> marc^: Geht es da überhaupt um ein Ubuntu?
<marc^> ja, wieso nerve ich? >> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<marc^> :D
<marc^> Guest56233: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation oder manuell herunterladen von oracle.com
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> marc^: http://forum.netcup.de/administration-eines-server-vserver/vserver-server-linux/3240-tomcat-startet-nicht-java-net-bindexception/
<kubine> Title: Tomcat startet nicht (java.net.BindException) - vServer / Server (Linux) - netcup.de Kundenforum (at forum.netcup.de)
<k1l_> klingt nach nem netcup problem
<k1l_> versuch mal die lösung ganz unten
<marc^> k1l_: danke!
<marc^> u made my day!
<marc^> k1l_: das funktioniert! :) hatte schon ein paar threads bei netcup durch, aber den hab ich nicht gefunden. hatte nicht explizit nach dem fehler direkt bei netcup gesucht ich esel
<k1l_> jo, fehlermeldung googlen ist meist nen easy one
<Guest56233> marc^, gibts keine packete mehr bzw. packetquellen für das software center ?
<k1l_> !java > Guest56233 
<kubine>  Guest56233: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<k1l_> Guest56233: sun/oracle hats verboten das per softwarecenter zu verteilen
<Geisinger> Hallo habe heute 12.04 instal, und jetzt habe ich kein Sound mehr, bei 10.04 war alles oky http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407932/
<kubine> Title: Sound Problem 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<marc^> k1l_: du ich hab die meldung heut schon 100x bei google und duckduckgo gesucht, eben nur nicht explizit auf der site
<Guest56233> son scheiß - ok danke
<jokrebel_> Guest56233: Was genau willst Du damit denn machen. In den meisten Fällen reicht das OpenJDK.
<jokrebel_> *pft*
<mike22> hi
<Geisinger> Habe kein Sound mehr seit 12.04 bei 10.04 war alles oky http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407932/
<kubine> Title: Sound Problem 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: Die Einstellungen in "alsamixer" schon überprüft?
<Geisinger>  <jokrebel_> dort steht nur S/PDIF 00 kann keine balken verschieben
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: Das geht nicht mit der Maus. Da musst Du die Tastatur benutzen. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<Geisinger> <jokrebel_> habe ich schon versucht 
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer#SPDIF liest sich für Dich wohl auch interessant.
<kubine> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: Und ein Klick weiter … http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Mixer
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: Und nicht (rum)probieren. Bitte _lesen_
<Geisinger> http://www.abload.de/img/alsabuuad.png
<jokrebel_> Geisinger: Drück da mal M
<Geisinger> jo habe jetzt ist es aus
<jokrebel_> Was bringt F6 an Auswahlmöglichkeiten?
<Geisinger> - (Standard) │ ││ │0 HDA NVidia │ ││ │ Gerätenamen eingeben...
<jokrebel_>  !changinghost > ben1u 
<jokrebel_> !changinghost > ben1u 
<kubine>  ben1u: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<ben1u> jokrebel: war ich ohne cloak?
<jokrebel_> ben1u: Ja 
<ben1u> na doll
<luca> Hi.
<luca> Bin ganz neu zu ubuntu, wie kann ich den 2d Modus beenden?
<k1l_> luca: was meinst du genau?
<luca> Kann keine Spiele mehr spielen weil Ubuntu im 2d Modus lauft.
<k1l_> luca: welche graka hast du denn verbaut und welchen treiber hast du installiert
<jokrebel_> !away robert[1]
<jokrebel_> !away > robert[1]
<kubine>  robert [1]: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<robert[1]> sorry , bin weg
<luca> Hm, habe irgendeine ATI Mobility Radeon.
<jokrebel_> luca: lspci gibt eventuell nähere Auskunft.
<luca> Vorher hat auch noch alles funktioniert, war erst nach einem Neustart so.
<k1l_> luca: öffne mal ein terminal und gib dort "lspci" ein. da kopierst du dann die zeile mit der graka hier rein
<luca> OK.
<luca> Uff, welche Zeile ist denn das? :D
<luca> http://pastebin.com/kDNWPytC
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> hast du 2 grafikkarten?
<luca> Ja.
<dAnjou> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dAnjou> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<k1l_> ist das das ati hybrid ding? damit kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.
<luca> Wie Hybrid?
<dAnjou> hybrid bedeutet gemeinhin 2in1
<dAnjou> luca: mit diesen dingern kann ubuntu noch nich so gut, wenn ich noch aufm aktuellen stand bin
<luca> Nee, ich glaube nicht. Unter Windows kann ich zwischen den GPUs wechseln.
<k1l_> luca: die kleine intel graka im cpu und die große ati wechseln sich ab um strom zu sparen. dieses wechseln klappt unter linux nicht so wie unter windows, da es da nicht die unterstützung mit den treibern gibt. wie man da was machen kann kann ich bei ati nicht sagen
<hanning> moin
<hanning> hat jmd überblick bezüglich der llanos unter linux?
<dAnjou> hanning: was isn das?
<hanning> diese gpu+cpu dinger von amd, auch FUSION genannt
<hanning> mich würde interessieren wie es da mit der hardwarebeschleunigung der integrierten GPU aussieht
 * dAnjou is raus
<hanning> hm gut ;)
<luca> k1l_: OK, aber wie kann ich jetzt den 2D Modus verlassen?
<beaver74> hanning, ich würde ja nach 'AMD FUSION linux performance' im Netz suchen.. oder hattest Du das schon getan?
<beaver74> hanning, z.B. hier http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_fusion_e350&num=1 - Phoronix hat noch andere AMD APUs getestet
<kubine> Title: [Phoronix] AMD Fusion E-350 Linux Performance Review (at www.phoronix.com)
<hanning> ja das hab ich bereits getan
<hanning> das problem ist, die informationen sind meistens nicht brandaktuell
<hanning> hab z.b. gerade das hier entdeckt:
<hanning> http://openelec.tv/get-openelec
<kubine> Title: Downloads | OpenELEC - The living room PC for everyone (at openelec.tv)
<hanning> Fusion HTPCs use AMD APU processors with integrated AMD Fusion graphics. Fusion is becoming a popular platform for home-built and pre-built HTPC systems. Initial teething troubles with XVBA accelerated graphics support in XBMC have been addressed and these are now considered stable.
<hanning> entgegen sämtlicher informationen die ich per google finden konnte, scheint es also zu funktionieren
<dAnjou> hanning: probieren geht über studieren(?)
<hanning> klar, ich baller eben 200€ raus, wenns nich geht nagel ich mir das zeug an die wand :D
<beaver74> hanning, bist Du dann auf der Suche nach einer CPU/GPU oder APU für HTPC System? Wenn ja, würde ich da die entsprechenden Seiten kontaktieren
<beaver74> *Systeme
<dAnjou> hanning: hätt ja auch sein können, dass du die schon hast und dich jetz nich traust zu linux zu wechseln
<hanning> hehe nene ;)
<hanning> naja entsprechende seiten, die beste informationsquelle ist da schon die linuxcommunity
<jokrebel_> hanning: Dann solltest Du deutlicher schreiben. Da ist dann vielleicht auch folgendest interessant für Dich…
<jokrebel_> !hcl > hanning
<kubine>  hanning: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<beaver74> hanning, gibt es denn nicht speziell für Homevideo einen Channel.. habe jetzt nicht nach gesucht
<hanning> also die HCL würde ich nicht empfehlen
<hanning> die meint ernsthaft alles obverhalb ati hd5450 funktioniert nicht
<hanning> was definitiv unsinn ist ;)
<hanning> hm ok ich such mal
<beaver74> hanning, ich denke da wird man eher Menschen antreffen die sich regelmäßig mit dem Thema beschäftigen
<marc^> ich habe hier einen amd e-350 laufen
<hanning> oh
<hanning> könntest du den gerade mal mit 1080p youtube o.ä. stressen?
<marc^> habe ein dutzend betriebssysteme installiert gehabt und schließlich bei der win 8 dev preview geblieben. läuft irgendwie am besten. nutze den auch als htpc
<hanning> aso windows hmpf
<marc^> genau das ist das problem
<marc^> flash/yt im vollbild hat das bild geruckelt
<marc^> aber über vlc o.ä. konnte ich locker solch hohe auflösungen abspielen
<marc^> ist allerdings schon eine weile her. vielleicht hab ich mich zu blöde angestellt gehabt und gar keinen treiber für den e-350 installiert gehabt :wall:
<hanning> also über videoplayer klappt es definitiv schon mal, das ist ein anfang :D
<marc^> also ich hab mit win8 da überhaupt keine probleme videos in 720p abzuspielen. da meine auflösung zu gering ist, lohnt es gar nicht 1080p abzuspielen
<marc^> youtube videos meine ich
<hanning> naja die bitrate bei youtubes 1080p ist noch nicht mal anständiges 720p
<hanning> normalerweise reicht mir 720p auch
<hanning> win8 ist absolut keine option für mich
<hanning> das muss ich auf der zockerkiste schon ertragen ;)
<marc^> ;)
<marc^> das gehäuse was ich dazu habe würde ich aber niemandem empfehlen
<jokrebel_> !OT > marc^ Und Windows-Themen schon 2mal
<kubine>  marc^ Und Windows-Themen schon 2mal: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<marc^> ihr habt vielleicht probleme
<hanning> hihi
<jokrebel_> marc^: Ist nicht diskutabel. Wir haben dafür extra einen eigenen Offtopic-Kanal, damit in diesem (geloggeden) hier nur und ausschließlich Support zu finden ist.
<marc^> darüber diskutiere ich mit euch auch nicht, habe schon verstanden, dass man jeweils einen der dutzenden themen channels nutzen soll ;) 
<marc^> habe stattdessen ein direkten query an hanning gesendet, damit es nicht zu ausschreitungen kommt hier :D
<marc^> darf ich mit meinem mint12 client hier überhaupt im channel idlen oder verstosse ich damit auch gegen regeln? j/k
<Fuchs> natuerlich darfst Du das, einfach Support dafuer gibt es nicht. 
<marc^> will ich auch gar nicht haben. :) </OT>
<kultviech> weiß jemand, ob gimp2.8 in die 12.04-backports kommt?
<k1l_> hmm, gute frage. per ppa gibts das jedenfalls schon
<kultviech> ja, möcht mir nicht zu viele ppas ins system holen
<dreamon__> Seit dem Update auf 12.04 bleibt der Ton über die lautsprecher im notebook da, wenn ich den Kopfhörer einstecke. 
<jokrebel_> dreamon__: Aber mal im Ernst. Schon im "alsamixer" geschaut?
<dreamon__> jokrebel_, gibts da ne einstellung für sowas.? Normalerweise ist der Ton doch automatisch weg wenn man kopfhörer einsteckt. *kratz*
<dreamon__> glaube du hast recht.. wenn ich front regle wird der kopfhörer leiser.. ups
<dreamon__> Nunja Kopfhörer läßt sich Lautstärke ändern, aber Leider wenn ich den PC ton regle ändert sich Kopfhörer mit. 
<bekks> Wenn du den Master regelst, ist das so gewollt und gewünscht.
<dreamon__> bekks, das schon.. master. PCM ist es auch so.
<bekks> Weil PCM die LAutstärke für einen bestimmten Codec ist. Ebenfalls erwartet.
<dreamon__> LFE da regelt sich nur der kopfhörer
<kaphe> hallo, wie bekomme ich gwibber 2.30 wieder dazu tweets zu empfangen und zu verschicken?
<kaphe> hatte es deinstalliert und dann aus der liste der auth. apps bei twitter gelöscht
<kaphe> gwibber kennt meinen account aber noch wenn ich es neuinstalliere
<kaphe> kann daher keine neue authorisierung anfordern
<k1l_> kaphe: benenne mal den entsprechenden ordner im /home um. vlt gibts da .tweetdeck oder so
<k1l_> .gwibber  meinte ich
<kaphe> k1l_: bringt leidern ichts
<k1l_> dann weiß ichs auch nicht. nutze kein twitter
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<marc^> so, hab nun ubuntu 12.04 desktop drauf, aber die neue gnome oberfläche muss man nicht sofort verstehen, oder?
<marc^> ich finde da nicht einmal ein terminal oder sonst irgendetwas :>
<marc^> hallo Ryuno-Ki 
<TheInfinity> marc^: du meinst unity?
<tioan> marc^ das ist doch unity kein gnome
<marc^> ok, ich bin unwürdig/unwissend :D
<TheInfinity> !unity > marc^, für mehr Infos über Deinen neuen Desktop
<kubine>  marc^, für mehr Infos über Deinen neuen Desktop: Informationen zu Unity finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<marc^> danke
<jokrebel_> marc^: Und wenn es drum geht ein Terminal zu haben; Links in der Leiste auf das "Dash-Startseite" klicken - in der Suchzeile "term" eingeben und Du hast Dein Terminal gefunden. Wenn Du das öfter brauchst, einfach per drag&drop in die Leiste ziehen.
<marc^> juhu ich hab das terminal gefunden, ein erster erfolg :D
<marc^> oh, hast mir ja auch gerade geschrieben :)
<marc^> erst lesen, dann denken und dann schreiben ;)
<marc^> danke für die starthilfe
<marc^> hanning: noch da?
<marc^> ich lese gerade, dass unity ursprünglich extra für netbooks etc. entwickelt wurde und nun ist es anscheinend zum standard UI von ubuntu geworden. gibt es auch andere distris die unity nutzen (können)?
<Fuchs> Ja. 
<tioan> Fuchs können ja eigentlich alle, aber nutzen soweit ich weiß niemand
<Fuchs> tioan: Arch und Fedora haben Pakete, aber das ist etwas offtopic hier. 
<marc^> ich bin schon still
<marc^> danke
<holgi> gibt es ein pogramm wo ich schnell und einfach einen ordner ein passwort verpassen kann?
<Fuchs> gnupg mit einem beliebigen Frontend 
<holgi> na dann packt er alles in einer datei rein
<Fuchs> richtig
<holgi> so will ich das nicht 
<holgi> nur einfach der ordner soll ein passwort haben
<hdp> !verschluesselung > holgi 
<Geisinger> Guten Abend, ich habe kein Sound mehr seit der instalation von 12.04 bei 10.04 war alles oky http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407932/
<kubine> Title: Sound Problem 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hdp> holgi, im Wiki gibt es dazu einen Artikel.
<holgi> !verschluesselung
<holgi> ok
<jokrebel> Geisinger: Da warn wir doch schon dran und dann bist Du einfach gegangen, oder? Aber jetzt geh ich ins Bett. Viel Erfolg noch dabei.
<marc^> !treiber
<mike22> hallo
<yan> hallo. ich habe auf lucid heute auf thunderbird 11.0.1 aktualisiert. seitdem gibt es einen fehler: nach einigen momenten (etwa eine minute) hängt sich tb auf und wenn ich mit der maus über die ordner (links) fahre, verschwinden sie einfach und es bleibt ein weißes feld
<mike22> naturlich
<yan> ich benutze das launchpad-ppa
<mike22> ja und
<oxtobear> was ist überhaupt ein ppa?
<bekks> ! ppa > oxtobear 
<kubine>  oxtobear: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<oxtobear> aha ok
<mike22> what uberhaupt
<yan> kann mir jemand helfen?
<mike22> lol
<mike22> ja aber nicht mit dies fragen
<yan> ich habe bereits das ppa ausgestellt und die ältere version installiert, aber das ist 3 und wirklich sehr weit zurück
<mike22> yan could you say your question in englisch? Maybe i could help you
<bekks> mike22: No. This is a german channel please :)
<bekks> yan: Laut packages.ubuntu.com ist Version 12 in Lucid ohne PPA enthalten. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mail/thunderbird
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package thunderbird in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<mike22> oh, i thought it said "andere Sprachen" 
<yan> mike22: no, this is the german channel :)
<mike22> ok kein mehr englisch
<yan> bekks: hm, also ich hatte ppa entfernt, update gemacht, thunderbird deinstalliert, thunderbird wieder installiert und dann hatte ich tb 3
<bekks> yan: Dann hast du da noch irgendwas anderes gemacht.
<yan> hm, nicht dass ich wüsste
<yan> ich kann's ja nochmal probieren
<Geisinger> Mein system kennt gerade nur noch hdmi-audio-out, ich habe kein Sound mehr HILFE http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407932/
<kubine> Title: Sound Problem 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> yan: die Ausgaben von "apt-cache policy thunderbird" und "cat /etc/lsb*" in ein pastebin bitte.
<yan> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407942/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<yan> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407947/
<kubine> Title: cat /etc/lsb* › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du hast irgendein PPA aktiv, aus dem Thunderbird installiert wird.
<yan> bekks: ja, ich hatte es dann wieder aktiviert, nachdem ich gesehen hatte, dass lucid mir nur tb 3 anbot
<bekks> Deaktivier es, deinstallier alles was aus diesem PPA kommt, mach ein apt-get update und danach bitte nochmal ein apt-cache policy thunderbird
<sdx23> lucid hat definitiv 12: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/thunderbird
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package thunderbird in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Demnach sind die security-Quellen nicht aktiv.
<yan> sdx23: krass, das sehe ich auch gerade. aber ich weiß nicht warum. kann mich nicht erinnern, sie deaktiviert zu haben..
<yan> ich probiere es nochmal und melde mich gleich
<yan> tatsache, jetzt wird 12 installiert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407952/
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy thunderbird › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<yan> danke schonmal, ich schau jetzt mal, ob das problem weiter besteht
<bekks> Und das apt-get upgrade nicht vergessen.
<yan> ja, das mache ich gleich
<yan> das erklärt auch, warum es immer so wenig aktualisierungen gab..
<yan> apropos, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine benachrichtigung bekomme, wenn aktualisierungen verfügbar sind? das ist irgendwie verschwunden. ich benutze kubuntu
<yan> ok, der fehler scheint weg zu sein. schonmal tausend dank für die schnelle unterstützung bekks und sdx23
<yan> oh, jetzt scheint er wieder da zu sein..
<yan> grr
<yan> na ja, ich spiele erst einmal alle aktualisierungen ein und starte dann neu..
<NeutrinoPower> hi, hab was nützliches ins wiki geschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin#Automatisches-Ausloggen-waehrend-standby
<kubine> Title: Pidgin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> das ist sehr nett, danke. (Bedenke, der Kanal hier hat direkt nichts mit ubuntuusers.de zu tun, das waere #ubuntuusers) 
<NeutrinoPower> das "während" ist vielleicht falsch, aber ich weiß nicht wie sonst
<NeutrinoPower> aber mit ubuntu
<Guest80733> Hallo, hab da ein problem mit meinem RAM! Macht es sinn, den Arbeitsspeicher von 1Gb auf 1,5 GB aufzurüsten auch wenn , laut Systemüberwachung nur 50% auslastung und kaum Swapp auftritt?
<ThreeM> nö
<dAnjou> Guest80733: wieso ist das ein problem?
<dAnjou> und woher kriegt man denn bitte nen halben gig ram?
<Guest80733> hallo, ich hab zwei 256er noch in der schublade
<Guest80733> und weiß nicht ob ich sie einbauen soll.
<dAnjou> ThreeM: es gibt anwendungen, die sich nur bestimmte "mengen" ram nehmen, obwohl ihnen mehr auch recht gut tun könnte
<Guest80733> ja ok
<dAnjou> glaub ich zumindest
<dAnjou> :P
<dAnjou> Guest80733: das hängt wohl in erster linie davon ab, ob die überhaupt noch kompatibel sind
<ThreeM> dAnjou ich halte mich nur an die angaben des users ;)
<dAnjou> ThreeM: da er hier fragt, sind sehr viele angaben implizit
<Guest80733> also ich ahtte sie schon mal drinn und alle sind gelaufen. der 1GB Ram ist wohl ein allseits kompatibler und ist neu
<dAnjou> ThreeM: und mehr RAM zu haben, macht in den wenigsten fällen, wenn nicht gar keinen, *keinen* sinn
<ThreeM> jaja, mach du mal :)
<dAnjou> Guest80733: also immer rein damit, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass da im hochbetrieb nichts anbrennt
<dAnjou> im wahrsten sinne des wortes
<Guest80733> ja ok danke für den tipp. nein sie werden nur handwarm
<playx> nabend
<playx> noch wer wach um diese zeit?
<k1l_> !wf > playx 
<kubine>  playx: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<playx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX_102SrX1s kann mir mal jemand feedback geben wie das video ist?
<kubine> Title: Trine 2 - 001 - Linux - Deutsch - HD - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dAnjou> playx: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic vielleciht
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-29
<specter> hiho .. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine ssh verbindung zu extern aufbaue und dabei direkt das pw übergeben kann ?
<bag_> specter, google mal nach private public key
<specter> jo.. das mit den keys kenne ich . das hab ich für später auf der todo .. aktuell dachte ich eher an sowas wie die option -p1234 halt blos mit dem passwort...
<letothe2nd> specter: nicht vorgesehen. grund: das passwort steht dann in der bash history.
<specter> ahsö.. k.. dann kann ich ja lange googlen :D .. thx bag_ + letothe2nd
<passt> guten morgren
<passt> seit 13.04 scheint sich die option "mit server verbinden" geändert zu haben. bei aufruf kann ich nicht mehr einen benutzernamen angegeben.
<passt> ich müsste zu einem smb Netz verbinden, kann ich das nur noch ausschließlich über die Syntax "smb://<hostname>" tun und wie geht das?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe letzten Freitag auf meinen mysql servern ein update eingespielt. seither bekomme ich beim mysql-dump eine komische Fehlermeldung.
<yogg> -- Warning: Skipping the data of table mysql.event. Specify the --events option explicitly.
<yogg> Ich kann sie einfach umgehen, aber mir ist nicht klar wehalb sie jetzt da ist. Es werden doch soweit ich weiß keine Versionsupdates ausgespielt
<yogg> betrifft ububtu 10.04 und 12.04
<yogg> *ubuntu
<yogg> update per   apt-get update/upgrade
<dadrc> Zeig mal her, als Pastebin, bitte.
<yogg> die Fehlermeldung=
<yogg> http://pastebin.com/TAugb80D
<kubine> Title: -- Warning: Skipping the data of table mysql.event. Specify the --events option - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Bug in 5.5.30, anscheinend: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=68376
<kubine> Title: MySQL Bugs: #68376: -- Warning: Skipping the data of table mysql.event. Specify the --events option (at bugs.mysql.com)
<dadrc> bzw, kein Bug, eine Änderung aufgrund von http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=55587
<kubine> Title: MySQL Bugs: #55587: mysqldump will silently skip the `event` table data if dumps mysql database (at bugs.mysql.com)
<dadrc> Kein Grund zur Sorge, verhält sich so wie vorher, sagt jetzt nur, dass die event-Tabelle nicht mit im Dump ist.
<dadrc> War sie vorher auch nicht, wurde nur nicht angesagt.
<yogg> ahh das wurde für 5.5.x und 5.1.x ausgespielt. Deshalb betriffts auch die 10.04
<yogg> danke
<raptorninja> guten taach
<raptorninja> habe samba server installed und es gibt eine ordnerfreigabe die jedoch nicht in conf freigabe erscheint wie lösche ich die freigabe ?
<raptorninja> restart smbd 
<raptorninja> problem behoben LOL :D
<raptorninja> nee es ist immer noch da :(
<elkng> guten abend
<elkng> was geht's ?
<raptorninja> jetzt wo duu fragst elkng  gehts besser :D
<elkng> wie geht's ?
<dreamon> Hab ne sis7012 Soundkarte die keinen Ton mach. Ich weiß das ich hier im Chat schon vor ca. 1Jahr das Problem hatte. Wo kann ich suchen das ich die Lösung wieder finde?
<letothe2nd> dreamon: die logs des channels sind öffentlich zugänglich, auch über google... :P
<I-Punkt> dreamon: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 
<kubine> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ja, schon .. das Problem ist aber, das ich weder Tag noch Jahr weiß. Und das log einzeln durchgehen könnte etwas sehr zeitaufwändig werden.
<elkng> wie viel von Handbuchseiten in ubuntu auf Deutsch übersetzt ? 100% ?
<elkng> oder bevorzugen Sie alle von ihnen in Englisch ?
<letothe2nd> elkng: für smalltalk bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic benutzen / for smalltalk and pratising german, please use the channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<raptorninja> und jetzt ?
<mm1> hallo. Wo finde ich ein postgresql 9.2 paket für ubuntu 13.04?
<letothe2nd> mm1: wenn dann nur inoffiziell, über ppas
<letothe2nd> mm1: wird übrigens auf der seite von postgresql genau so kommuniziert: http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: PostgreSQL: Linux downloads (Ubuntu) (at www.postgresql.org)
<mm1> letothe2nd, aber auch http://apt.postgresql.org/ ist leider noch nichts
<kubine> Title: Apt - PostgreSQL wiki (at apt.postgresql.org)
<letothe2nd> mm1: dann sag ihnen, dass sie sich ranhalten sollen :)
<mm1> werd ich machen, aber alternative kennt ihr auch keine. 
<letothe2nd> mm1: nein warum auch wenn sie offensichtlich sich bemühen quasi-offizielle pakete zur verfügung zu stellen. dass 4 oder 5 tage nach erscheinen eines releases noch nicht alle drittquellen mit hochgezogen sind ist IMHO weder verwunderlich noch irgendwie bedenklich.
<letothe2nd> (sry für die fehlenden kommata.)
<mm1> letothe2nd: alles klar. danke für info
<geser> mm1: Pg 9.2 ist bewusst nicht in 13.04, da viele der Pakete für die optionalen Module wegen dem Debian Freeze noch nicht umgestellt wurden (es bestand also die Wahl zwischen 9.1 mit Modulen oder 9.2 mit kaum Modulen)
<raptorninja> hat jemmaand schon mal eine net instalation gemacht wo die quelle ein android smaartphone war ??
<miup> raptorninja, ich denke diese Frage wäre in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben
<_d4vid> hallo leute
<_d4vid> kann mir einer helfen ne idee von mir auf english zu uebersetzen und an canonical entwickler zu uebermitteln?
<koegs> _d4vid: vielleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<_d4vid> ok thanks
<leszek> hi
<UbuPhillup> leszek: tag
<har1ekin> mahlzeit
<har1ekin> ich habe mal eine frage, gibt es eine möglich keit für ein fenster oder programm globale hotkeys zu deaktivieren, wenn ich zum beispiel mit sehr hotkeylastigen programmen arbeite wie vim, damit sich die hotkeys von vim und die globalen nicht in die wege kommen? (alt+space zum beispiel, was als global hotkey bei mir das fenstermenu öffnet)
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<geser> man kann das global appmenu "deaktivieren", aber ob das hierbei auch hilft, weiß ich nicht
<jokrebel> hi
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: hi
<jokrebel> Mein Mülleimer-Symbol (in der linken Seitenleiste und auf dem Desktop) zeigt an, dass was drin sei. Wenn man ihn anklickt ist das Verzeichnis aber leer (auch mit allen jemals angeschlossenen externen Laufwerken dran!). Auch nach "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*" wie im Wiki empfohlen bleibt das so. Der nach diesem Terminalbefehl stehende Satz (Falls das Symbol anschließend weiterhin einen gefüllten Papierkorb anzeigen sollte, muss das 
<jokrebel> Papierkorb-Symbol aus dem Panel entfernt und erneut hinzugefügt werden [3].) ist unter Unity nicht machbar. Jemand noch andere Ideen?
<dadrc> Root-Trash
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: hast mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Mülleimer geklickt und dann Müll leeren gewählt?
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Klar ;-) vielfach; bei jedem Mülleimersymbol der mir unter die Finger gekommen ist (Desktop; Seitenleiste; Nautilus; Tunar)
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: hilft das http://www.ubuntu-center.de/295/minitipp-muelleimer-leeren-geht-nicht/ vielleicht
<kubine> Title: Minitipp: Mülleimer leeren geht nicht - Ubuntu-Center (at www.ubuntu-center.de)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Könnte mir jemand eventuell die URL für die Nvidia 313.09-treiber x64 für Linux raussuchen, so dass ich das Ding per wget runterladen kann? Hab hier grade ein bisschen Probleme.
<UbuPhillup> Mrokii: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/313.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-313.09.run da steht aber was von beta also verlass dich nicht ;)
<Mrokii> UbuPhillup: Vielen Dank!
<GreenBug> Hallo! Ich benutze openbox und ubuntu 11.10 mit wyrd als kalender. Wenn ich jetzt in der autostart.sh von openbox REMINDS mit XMESSAGE starten will, was genau muss ich dort eintragen? Kann jemand helfen?
<GreenBug> *XMESSAGE
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Könnt es da nicht auch was in den Ubuntu-Quellen geben, was Dir hilft?
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Hab im Moment keine Ahnung, was der Fehler ist. Kann durchaus sein, dass es was ganz anderes als der Treiber ist. Im Moment startet jedenfalls der Desktop überhaupt nicht, nachdem ich die Meldung bekam, dass ich den Low-Graphics-mode nutzen muss (sehe im Moment nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm).
<Mrokii> Das mit dem Grafiktreiber wollte ich nur ausprobieren, weil ich schon mal ähnliche Probleme hatte und es nach der Neuinstallation wieder ging.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Scheint aber nichts zu bringen. Ich kann das Ding nicht mal entpacken (extraction failed).
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Ne .run ins System reinzuquetschen kann noch mehr kaputt machen als es hilft IMHO
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Geht im Moment sowieso nicht.
<koegs> Mrokii: was hast du denn vorher gemacht? kernel-update? wie hast du vorher den nvidia-treiber installiert?
<Mrokii> Nö, gar nichts in der Art. Hatte aber plötzlich das Problem, dass meine Sys-HD keinen Platz mehr frei hatte (was nicht sein kann). Hatte das vorher schon mal und nach einem reboot ging es dann wieder. Hab ich dieses Mal auch probiert.
<Mrokii> Ich hab allerdings die systemdateien meiner Backup-HD gelöscht, weil ich ein komplett neues Backup erstellt habe. Die war vorher im Grub-Menü angezeigt worden, hatte aber noch kein grub-update vor dem Reboot gemacht. Keine Ahnung, ob das was damit zu tun haben könnte. Allerdings hab ich von der backup-HD ja gar nicht gebootet.
<Mrokii> Ich werd' jetzt erst mal neu booten und sehen, was sich tut.
<molnitza> Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte in Evolution ein Cardav Adressbuch hinzufügen. Also wähle ich WebDav und gebe die Daten an. Soweit so gut. Nun werde ich nach dem Passwort des WebDav-Kontos gefragt, was ich auch eingeben. Sobald ich "Fortsetzen" klicke erscheint im Hintergrund eine Nachricht in der ich das Serverzertifikat bestätigen soll. Allerdings verschwindet die Maske zur Passworteingabe nicht und ich kann e
<molnitza> s auch nicht schließen. Somit blockiert es mir das ganze System. Ich nutze UbuntuGnome 13.04.
<Mrokii> Reboot hat nichts gebracht. Hänge immer noch irgendwo hinter der "low graphics-mode" message fest. Hat jemand eine Idee, wonach ich Ausschau halten könnte? Vielleicht Unity-packages neu installieren?
<Minipluto> Mrokii: was ist denn passiert?
<Mrokii> Hm... Also ich kann IceWm starten (über startx). Also scheint irgendwas mit meiner regulären (Unity) installation zu sein...
<jokrebel> startx ist bäh unter Ubuntu
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Tja, ich bin kein experte und das war das einzige, was ich per textbrowser gefunden hab.
<Joor> ein /etc/init.d/icewn restart wäre evt. auch möglich
<Joor> -n+m
<Mrokii> Ist ja interessant. Laut Synaptic ist Ubuntu-Desktop gar nicht installiert... o.O
<Robert_Zenz> Mrokii, ubuntu-desktop ist nur ein Meta-Paket, welches alle Pakete für den Standard Desktop installiert.
<Mrokii> Okay.
<Mrokii> Jedenfalls ist das jetzt installiert. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich glaube, dass es einen Unterschied machen wird, da nur das reine Desktop-package installiert wurde.
<Chrizza> Ist es normal, dass nach der IRC-Anmeldung bei Pidgin ein Fenster aufgeht in dem steht, dass der benutzte Nickname nicht registriert ist oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?
<Chrizza> Tut mir leid -> [paste:414532:IRC]
<kubine> Chrizza: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<Chrizza> paste:414532:IRC
<koegs> Chrizza: wie wärs mit dem link zur seite?
<Chrizza> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414532/
<kubine> Title: IRC › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chrizza> so ?
<koegs> Chrizza: und je nach IRC-Server kriegst du eben ne Warnung, dass der Nick schon registriert ist
<koegs> lol, ich dachte da stände ne fehlermeldung drin :D
<Chrizza> XD nee 
<musca> Chrizza: unregistrierte Nicks wie Deiner können hier auf Freenode jederzeit registriert werden. Hattest Du das schon versucht?
<Chrizza> nope noch nicht bin noch nicht so vertraut mit dem ganzen system @.@
<koegs> Chrizza: das hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun, sondern wie Freenode Nicks behandelt
<Chrizza> oki ... danke schön für die Hilfe ^^
<musca> Chrizza:  /msg nickserv help register
<Chrizza> Vielen Dank
<musca> jo, gerne
<Chrizza> Dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit ... bye bye
<leszek> hi
<hjaekel> wenn ich mich abmelde, kommt nur ein schwarzer bildschirm anstatt des login-bildschirms (raring, ati grafikkarte). ist da irgendwas bekannt?
<leszek> hjaekel: freie oder proprietäre Treiber ? 
<hjaekel> proprietär
<hjaekel> mit strg-f1 komme ich immer noch zur konsole und kann dort lightdm neu starten
<brainwash> hjaekel: hast du schon die lightdm log files überprüft? /var/log/lightdm/
<jokrebel> ach ja. Jemand da der nen Tipp hat wie ich einen (bzw. mehrere) apt-get Prozesse loswerde oder wieder aufnehme? Hatte bei nem do-release-upgrade von 11.10 aus wohl Probleme. Und nun sind in Top ständig mehrere Prozesse "apt-get" die sich immer wieder neu starten wenn man sie killt. Der rechner lief bereits eine Nacht durch in der Hoffnung dass das Upgrade doch noch fertig durchläuft. Es ist dann auch ständig Prozessorlast vorhanden.
<bekks> Wiederaufnehmen kannst du das nur wenn du es mit screen gestartet hattest.
<bekks> Ansonsten musst du den Elternprozess töten.
<hjaekel> brainwash, nein, ich schau mal
<jokrebel> bekks: Hatte es leider nicht mit screnn gestartet. Wie find ich heraus was der Eltern-Prozess ist
<bekks> Die PPID steht in der dritten Spalte von ps -ef 
<deem> hjaekel: ist das eine ATI <Radeon 5xxx?
<jokrebel> bekks: Hm - da scheint wohl was anderes im argen. Die PIDs erhöhen sich nach neustart ständig. Die von ps -ef ausgegeben lassen sich nicht "abschießen" weil sie wohl nicht mehr existieren. Bin nach ca. 5 Minuten neustart schon wieder bei PID oberhalb von 31000 für die apt-get prozesse die mir ja auch einen neustart des Updates verweheren.
<tuor> hi, ich versteh nicht ganz wiso das nicht will... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414537/
<kubine> Title: rsynk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bekks: Immer wenn ich dann den Mutterprozess killen will kommt "No such prozess" und nach erneutem ps -ef hat das ganze Gedönse schon wieder alles neu (höhere) PIDs
<brainwash> tuor: laut manpage muss es so heißen: --iconv=CONVERT_SPEC
<tuor> brainwash: ah klar ohne geht das nicht... thx
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Holft Dir '~$ sudo apt-get clean'?
<bullgard4> s/Holft/Hilft/
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Nein
<jokrebel> Und "sudo apt-get -f install" hilft auch nicht, da es sich wegen "…wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?" gar nicht erst ausgeführt.
<bekks> jokrebel: Schieb doch mal ein ps -ef in einen pastebin
<jokrebel> bekks: Komm da grad nicht mehr ran an den Rechner und hab auch heut keine Nerven mehr. Aber Danke einstweilen und schon mal gute Nachte. Bin jetzt dann bald weg… Hab schon Kopfweh von dem Sch**** </OT>
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-30
<letothe2nd> ich seh da absolut keine grund für ne rechtfertigung, ehrlich gesagt, es ist offtopic, damit schluss.
<letothe2nd> und wenns nur um bash geht, gibts ja schliesslich auch ##bash und konsorten.
<Psycho-Dad> g'scheidhaferl, dann probiers ichs halt in der virtuellen maschine und wenns da nicht läuft meld ich mich wieder :)
<mat619> Ich experimentiere gerade in der Request Tracker angelegenheit mit mailx... RT spricht mailx wie sendmail an und füttert ihm per STDIN die e-mail in plain text form an, inkl. "To::", "From::", "Subject::" usw. header
<mat619> mailx ignoriert den input aber offenbar stets, da er sich immer darüber beschwert, keinen recipient genannt bekommen zu haben.
<mat619> hat jemand das oder etwas ähnliches schon mal mit mailx gehabt?
<mat619> laut manpage und doku passen die schalter / parameter allesamt. :(
<mat619> mein plan B wäre sendmail zu verwenden, wobei ich leider keine erfahrung habe, wie kompliziert es ist, sendmail als stupiden SMTP-client ggü. einem Exchange zu verwenden. dafür nehme ich normal immer mailx her. 
<geser> mat619: mailx erwartet den Empfänger als Parameter beim Aufruf (was dann in der E-Mail als Absender/Empfänger steht ist egal)
<mat619> geser: höh, echt? so wie ich die doku verstanden habe kann er bei "-t" ganz normal wie sendmail auch "To::" auslesen, wenn es über STDIN eingeht.
<mat619> langsam hab ich keine lust mehr auf mailx. einerseits so einfach, andererseits nervtötend uninformativ wenn er hakt...
<geser> mat619: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/en/man1/mailx.1posix.html kennt kein -t
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mailx - process messages (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<geser> oder meinst du das mailx aus dem "heirloom-mailx" Paket? dass kennt diese Option
<mat619> geser: wirr, meines schon, ausgabe von --help:  mailx -eiIUdEFntBDNHRV~ -T FILE -u USER -h hops -r address -s SUBJECT -a FILE -q FILE -f FILE -A ACCOUNT -b USERS -c USERS -S OPTION users
<mat619> geser: ja das mein ich. wusste gar nicht dass es noch ein anderes gibt, dachte dass heirloom sei seit dem merge von nail das aktuelle?
<geser> es gibt noch das mailx in "bsd-mailx"
<mat619> ah, also das ganz klassische. daher der unterschied.
<mat619> Nach diesem Vorbild http://requesttracker.wikia.com/wiki/Mailx im RT wiki habe ich meinen mailx-wrapper aufgebaut... Sieht für mich eigentlich schlüssig aus, wenn das heirloom mailx den Empfänger aus dem Mailheader ausliest. Soll wohl auch bei anderen genau so funktionieren... das hat meinem aber wohl keiner gesagt.
<kubine> Title: Mailx - Request Tracker Wiki (at requesttracker.wikia.com)
<geser> schaue mal ob du auch bsd-mailx installiert hast und falls ja, ob bein RT das von dir gewünschte mailx aufruft
<mat619> nope. gibt nur ein mailx auf dem server, und das ist das heirloom.
<geser> hmm
<letothe2nd> lsb_release -a *g*
<mat619> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS *g*
<kithkt> hallo hätte eine kurze frage, wieso ändert sich bei mir der tx power wert bei ubuntu nach kurzer zeit von selbst?
<kithkt> bleibt nach veränderung etwa 10-15min erhalten und danach back-to-normal
<k1l> kithkt: schau mal was dmesg dazu sagt
<kithkt> wie mache ich das :)
<k1l> terminal aufmachen und "dmesg" eingeben
<mat619> ich tipp auf powersaving-mechanismus im treiber
<kithkt> dachte schon linux würde das von selbst wieder auf die default-werte stellen, sprich vom country-code BO auf GB
<kithkt> bzw. ubuntu
<mat619> mal zurück zu meiner Plan B Idee, hat jemand von euch praxiserfahrung bei der anbindung eines sendmail-servers an einen exchange?
<mat619> frage mich gerade welcher weg wohl weniger steinig ist. das mailx-problem nachvollziehen, oder sendmail als smtp-weiterleiter verwenden
<kithkt> k1l: hier der output von dmesg
<kithkt> http://pastebin.com/fKxxCnkj
<kubine> Title: [ 1279.673406] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 3000 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kithkt> mir ist bewusst das 30dBm nicht erlaubt sind, aber im moment krieg ich anderweitig kein signal hin ohne ein kabel zu verlegen :/
<letothe2nd> kithkt: magst du bitte mal noch kurz ein lsb_release -a nachschieben?
<kithkt> verstehe nicht wirklich warum der country-code von selbst geändert wird, mit distributionen ala Backtrack und co. bleibt es nach der selben methode bestehen
<kithkt> letothe2nd: schauen wir mal was sich machen lässt
<kithkt> 12.10
<kithkt> und keine lsb-module vorhanden
<letothe2nd> kithkt: bitte ganz, am stück, und im pastebin. danke.
<kithkt> Distr ID: Ubuntu, Descr. U. 12.10; Release: 12.10; CN: quantal
<letothe2nd> kithkt: was auch immer du da verschleiern willst.
<letothe2nd> siehe https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124574
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Changing atheros regdomain (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<letothe2nd> letothe2nd: mehr support ist hier zumindest von mir nicht zu erwarten, schlicht wegen der von dir bereits bestätigten illegalität.
<letothe2nd> kithkt: meinte ich natürlich m(
<kithkt> eventuell die lösung des problems gefunden, schauen wir mal :)
<kithkt> perfekt, was eine änderung von zwei Buchstaben in einer Textdatei bewirken kann^^
<kithkt> schönen tag noch :)
<Tu0r> hi, ich habe auf ubuntu 13.04 aktualisiert. geht der Tastenkürzel für die Workspace nicht mehr. also zB. "crtl+alt+pfeiltaste". ist das normal?
<Tu0r> aber in der Tastenkürzel liste in den systemeinstellungen ist er drin
<brainwash> Tu0r: ist denn mehr als ein workspace vorhanden? am besten im einstellungsmanager überprüfen
<Tu0r> oh kann man das jetzt ändern?
<Tu0r> ich habs erst ganz neu... ;) (1h)
<brainwash> Tu0r: meine gelesen zu haben, dass Unity neuerdings standardmäßig nur einen workspace eingestellt hat
<Tu0r> brainwash: habs gefunden in den Darstellungseinstellungen, kann man einen Hacken setzen dann sind wieder vier. (aber man kann sie nicht sonst nicht weiter abändern, die Anzahl workspaces meine ich)
<Tu0r> brainwash: THX
<brainwash> Tu0r: ah ok :) hab hier nochmal einen link rausgesucht http://askubuntu.com/a/287408
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I turn on workspaces? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<andisun> compizconfig manager -> general options -> desktop size
<Tu0r> brainwash: thx
<talsamon> hallo
<talsamon> ich hab versuch eine static ip zu konfigurieren, beim booten funktioniert das netzwerk nicht - resolv.conf leer
<talsamon> echo ich die nameserver in die resolv.conf udn starte mit ifup eth0 funktioniert alles bestens
<talsamon> was muss ich tun dass es auch beim booten funktioniert ?
<talsamon> bin mir nicht sicher ob man in die /etc/networ/interfaces allow-hotplug eth0 oder auto eth0 eintragen muss - oder beides ?
<geser> auto eth0
<geser> und dann bei "iface eth0 inet static" folgendes hinzufügen "dns-nameservers ns1 ns2 ..."
<talsamon> geser dns-nameserver is eingetragen, ich probiers mal mom
<talsamon> geser,  nǘtzt nix
<talsamon> geser resolv.conf lee
<talsamon> r
<geser> hast du das Paket "resolvconf" installiert?
<talsamon> ja
<geser> hmm
<talsamon> geser,  workt schon, war ein tippfehler in der /etc/network/interfaces - du kennst das, man schauts 100x an, und übersieht ihn
<talsamon> danke dir trotzdem
<dnano91> hi, ich hab ein problem mit bluetooth (macbook pro). rfkill list zeigt softblock: yes, aber rfkill unblock bluetooth bringt nichts (keine ausgabe, immer noch softblock)
<dnano91> kann mir wer helfen? (ubuntu 12.04)
<dadrc> Wie neu ist das Macbook denn und was für ein Bluetooth-Dingens ist da drin?
<jokrebel> hi
<vlt> Hi
<letothe2nd> Joschi__: bringst du deinen link bitte in ordnung?
<letothe2nd> Joschi__: ping nochmal
<passt> hallo, mit welchem programm aus der grundinstallation von 13.04 kann ich die webcam ansprechen?
<letothe2nd> cheese, im allgmeinen würde ich vermuten
<UbuPhillup> passt: mit keinem, du kannst dir nur eins, wie »cheese« aus den Packetquellen herunterladen 
<passt> ich frage mich dann wie mein foto als benutzerbild verwendet wurde 
<passt> aber ich werde jetzt mal cheese installieren
<dAnjou> passt: es ist äußerst simpel, die webcam mit ein paar zeilen code anzusprechen
<dAnjou> dazu is kein ganzes programm nötig
<passt> alles klar und danke, cheese funktioniert sehr gut
<UbuPhillup> kennt jemand einen Weg von 12.10 32-Bit auf 13.04 64-Bit upzudaten ohne eine Neuinstallation?
<dadrc> Ist nicht sinnvoll machbar.
<UbuPhillup> dadrc: okey Danke dann muss ich neuinstallieren ;)
<dadrc> Ja
<k1l> ich hab noch keine 32bit zu 64bit transformierung gesehen, die nicht im chaos geendet ist
<letothe2nd> ich hab noch keine gesehen, die überhaupt ein als solches bezeichenbares ende genommen hätte :)
 * UbuPhillup hat noch keinen gesehen der so dumm war und sich eine 32-Bit Version installiert hat, obwohl er 64-Bit haben kann ;)
<letothe2nd> jede menge.
<leszek> hi
<UbuPhillup> leszek: hi
<leszek> kann mir mal ein ubiquity experte oder dev sagen, warum ein voll funktionierendes plymouth theme, dass ich auf eine remastertes live system gepackt habe im live modus komplett richtig angezeigt wird und nach einer installation erst angezeigt wird wenn ich escape drücke ? Das initrd.lz wo das plymouth theme drinnen steckt sollte doch komplett gleich sein. Oder installiert ubiquity irgendwie was neu ? 
<leszek> ein update-initramfs -u schein im übrigen auf dem installierten system das problem zu lösen, es muss kein escape mehr danach gedrückt werden um plymouth während des bootens oder herunterfahrens zu sehen
<stanly> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 läuft stabil ! aber gibt es unterstützung für den firefox also updates ?
<ring0> stanly, der support für 10.04 ist seit gestern für desktops ausgelaufen. also nein
<ppq> stanly: desktop-anwendungen (wie firefox) bekommen seit april keine updates mehr. nur noch server-pakete bekommen noch fixes für sicherheitslücken
<stanly> das heißt ich muss den firefox selber installieren wenn ich eine neue version möchte ?
<ppq> stanly: du solltest besser 12.04 installieren, das wird bis 2017 unterstützt. wenn dir unity nicht gefällt, wirf mal einen blick auf xubuntu 12.04
<stanly> ppq, das ist leider keine option für mich !
<ring0> oder gnome classic
<stanly> danke für die schnelle antwort
<stanly> den gibt ja leider nicht mehr
<k1l> ein syystem ohne sicherheits updates ist eine option für dich? o_O
<ring0> stanly, wen gibts nicht mehr?
<k1l> stanly: dann schau dir xubuntu-desktop an, wenn du den gnome-fallback nicht magst
<stanly> ring0, ja den gnome meinte ich
<ring0> stanly, gnome classic gibt es weiterhin
<k1l> (bei 12.04)
<stanly> ring0, mit diesem befehl
<stanly> ring0, seh keinen sinn darin mir zuerst unity drauf zu machen und dann auf gnome zurück !
<ring0> stanly, unity ist nur eine oberfläche für gnome. die kannst du wechseln wie deine kleider. kannst auch gnome-shell oder gnome-classic verwenden. daran ist nichts unsinnig oder unsauber
<stanly> ring0, ja gut ich werd mal drüber nachdenken, danke dir !
<ring0> stanly, außerdem würde dir wohl jeder hier dringend zu einem update auf 12.04 raten :)
<stanly> ring0, das ist mir klar
<stanly> ring0, mein problem ist mein pc ! der ist nit mehr der jüngste !
<ring0> mit den ausrufezeichen hast du es oder? :)
<stanly> ring0, aehm nein !
<ring0> wenn der nicht mehr der jüngste ist, ist die entscheidung pro gnome wohl generell zu überdenken/testen
<stanly> ring0, ich steh voll auf gnome
<ring0> dann zieh dir gnome-classic rein, ehrlich
<stanly> ring0, ist der in den paketen unter gnome-classic zu finden ß
<stanly> ?
<ring0> gnome-session-fallback sollte es heißen
<stanly> ring0, ah ok
<ring0> auf dem anmeldebildschirm sollte dann gnome classic angeboten werden
<stanly> ring0, was benutzt du denn zurzeit ?
<ring0> die gnome-shell, hab mich erst gezwungen es zu verwenden, und möchte nun nicht mehr weg davon. davor hab ich kurz gnome classic genutzt und davor natürlich gnome 2 
<stanly> ring0, bist der expermentier freudige typ xd
<ring0> nur zur info: im neuen gnome 3.8 wurde der classic mode sogar ausgebaut und verbessert. der gegenwind war wohl recht stark. falls es interessiert: https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/ 
<kubine> Title: GNOME 3.8 Release Notes (at help.gnome.org)
<stanly> danke, nochmals ! werde glaub ich updaten !
<ring0> gern!
<user82> hängt bei noch jemandem gelegentlich die neue "minimieren" animation in 13.04?
<dAnjou> user82: wusstest du, dass es für ubuntu jetzt mindestens 5 desktops gibt?
<user82> gut möglich dAnjou. [ubuntu] war aber alles - standard ubuntu
<Raydiation> hat hier jemand 1&1 internet und ping von 2000 bis 4000 am abend?
<Raydiation> stuttgart
<dAnjou> Raydiation: is nich wirklich n thema für diesen channel
<Raydiation> dunno, ist der einzige deutsche channel der mir gerade eingefallen ist :)
<Rochvellon> Raydiation> für solche sachen ist bspw. der #ubuntu-de-offtopic zuständig :)
<dAnjou> Raydiation: *immer* das topic lesen
<rhumbot> hallo. ich bin gerade zu dumm die konfiguration für mein touchpad zu finden :/ kann mir jemand helfen wo ich die multitouch eigenschaften einstellen kann ?
<rhumbot> kann es sein, dass die 3 finger multitouch funktionen nicht mehr funktionieren unter 13.04 ?
<k4v_> eine frage an die server-spezialisten: hardware-raid ja oder nein? Ich brauche erstmal nur zwei Platten mit Raid1. Ich weiß, das geht mit mdadm, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Allerdings ist im Fehlerfall der Austausch einer Platte im Rechenzentrum recht fummelig. Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit einer günstigen Hardware-Raid-Karte?
<koegs> k4v_: Hardware-Umfragen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k4v_> ok
<Minipluto> rhumbot: vielleicht mal ein bisschen mit synclient rumspielen? wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad (ist aber nur so ein Vorschlag)
<brainwash> hallo, gibt es noch weitere möglichkeiten neben pam_encfs und gnome-keyring, das passwort fürs automatische entschlüsseln eines encfs containers zu speichern?
<dadrc> Das wären so die üblichen Methoden. Was hast du denn vor?
<brainwash> will auf den keyring verzichten (bereitet probleme) und pam_encfs setzt voraus, dass man das user passwort auch für den encfs container verwendet hat :/
<dadrc> Es gibt noch Cryptkeeper, das ist ein kleines Tray-Programm. Glaube, das kann auch Passwörter speichern
<dadrc> Und greift nicht auf den Keyring zurück, soweit ich weiß,.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, was für Probleme mit dem Keyring denn? Ein paar Probleme, die häufig auftreten, lassen sich recht gut lösen
<brainwash> die tools, welche auf den keyring setzen, erzeugen in Raring einen prozess, welcher für probleme beim herunterfahren sorgt, da er nicht beendet werden kann -> verwaiste inodes im dateisystem sind das resultat
<brainwash> cryptkeeper speichert keine passwörter
<brainwash> aber ich schau nochmal nach, vielleicht hab ich das auch falsch in erinnerung
<brainwash> werde das problem noch weiter untersuchen und auf launchpad melden, danke :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> welche gnome-shell version ist in 13.04?
<fbausch> IchEsseDichAuf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gnome/gnome-shell
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome-shell in raring (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<IchEsseDichAuf> fbausch: danke
<zeroC> ola, ich benutze ubunt 13.04 und habe ein paar schwierigkeiten mit dem mplayer, er stopt alle paar minuten und schmeisst mir diesen fehler: [AO_ALSA] pcm pause error: File descriptor in bad state
<brainwash> zeroC: schon probiert, pulseaudio als audioausgang zu setzen (-ao pulse)?
<zeroC> brainwash: nope, danke werd ich gleich mal testen, hab noch alsa drin stehen
<brainwash> dadrc: also es scheint sogar direkt nur encfs zu betreffen, mount und unmount funktioniert problemlos, jedoch taucht nach einem relog des benutzers ein weiterer flush-encfs prozess auf, welcher letztendlich für die verwaisten inodes sorgt
<dadrc> hast du mal geguckt, ob es dazu vielleicht einen bug zu gibt?
<brainwash> dadrc: bisher nichts gefunden, jedoch ist mein system auch eher bleeding edge.. hab den kernel 3.9 im verdacht, also beginnt jetzt das nervige rumtesten :)
<brainwash> zudem fällt das mit den verwaisten inodes ohne boot.log und mehrmaligen relogs kaum auf
<brainwash> dass die betreffende partition nicht sauber ausgehängt werden konnte, wird auch nicht geloggt
<tuor> hi ich habe von gestern abend auf heute abend meine date kopiert. nun hat mir rsync aber gesagt dass es nicht alle daten kompiert hat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620575/
<tuor> wie finde ich heraus welche es nicht kopiert hat?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<brainwash> tuor_: du könntest den vorgang nochmal simulieren und die ausgabe überprüfen
<tuor_> brainwash: oh ok. thx probier ich. :) 
<tuor_> brainwash: wenn ich rsync mache zwischen zwei Verzeichnissen bei denen die daten (Quelle und Ziel) identisch, was macht rsync dann? Kopiert rsync immer oder nur wenn es einen unterschied an der datei erkennt?
<brainwash> tuor_: das hängt ja von den übergebenen parametern ab
<tuor_> brainwash: dann hab ich die immernoch nicht ganz verstanden... hm ich schau nochmals in /rsync
<brainwash> tuor_: problematisch können die zeitstempel der dateien sein, falls es einen zeitlichen unterschied auf beiden systemen gibt
<tuor_> brainwash: es ist ein sys. nur von einer hd zur anderen.. ;)
<brainwash> tuor_: falls inhalt und zeitstempel einer datei identisch sind, dann sollte rsync diese überspringen
<tuor_> brainwash: ok. öm ich weis jetzt nicht genau was der Zeitstempel ist.. ich google mal ;)
<brainwash> tuor_: timestamp :D
<brainwash> tuor_: wann eine datei zuletzt verändert wurde
<brainwash> tuor_: aber wie gesagt, es kommt letztendlich auf die verwendeten parameter an, davon bietet rsync ja eine menge an :)
<tuor_> gibts das man von rsync auch auf deutsch?
<brainwash> eine direkte übersetzung? müsste man suchen
<brainwash> ansonsten hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fsag> Heil Hitler!
<tuor_> brainwash: hmm ich installier mal man de ;) mal sehen
<fsag> WHITE POWER!!! WHITE POWER RANGER!!!
<tuor_> brainwash: ja aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig verstehe... weil ich habs mir wieder angeschaut und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher was -u und -c genau machen...
<brainwash> tuor_: hat das simulieren von rsync das gewünschte ergebnis gebracht?
<brainwash> tuor_: dann solltest du dir am besten den wiki artikel anschauen :)
<tuor_> brainwash: das ist noch nicht fertig: hat die liste der zu kopierenden daten erstellt jetzt ist er am speichern aber brauch mega lang.. naja sind auch 1.3 TB und ca 120'000 files...
<tuor_> brainwash: ok ich guck nochmal..
<brainwash> da will ich einen neuen launchpad bug report erstellen und sehe, dass jemand sowas vor wenigen minuten dort eingereicht hat: "Sudo shouldn't ask for password by default (#1174961)"
<AlexTheRealOne> Abend
<tuor_> brainwash: so habs nochmals gelesen. also was -c macht ist jetzt klar. aber was -u bedeutet habe ich immernoch nicht ganz verstanden. rsync kopiert sowiso nur das was nicht(!) gleichg ist. was mach -u dann für einen unterschied?
<tuor_> oh der ist weg..
<tuor_> also algemein. was ändert sich wenn ich die Option -u setzte bei rsync?
<tuor_> (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync hab ich eben gelsen um es aktuell zu haben, aber eben dies habe ich nicht ganz kapiert..)
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> so habs gefunden. rsync -u macht, dass daten die auf am Zielpfad schon vorhanden sind und(!) und neuer sind ausgelassen werden, auch wenn sie streng genommen nicht identisch sind. ohne -u würde in diesem fall die neue datei im Zielverzeichnis überschrieben werden.
<tuor> fals es jemand mehr wissen will: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620805/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-01
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5621597/ -> Kriege auf localhost ein Permission denied. Rechte hab ich auf www-data gestellt.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Wenn der Browser auf die Seite zugreifen will. Welchen user muß ich verwenden, das der Zugriff geht.?
<dreamon> cat /etc/group | grep www -> www-data:x:33:
<dreamon> Könnte mir jemand kurz helfen. Mein habe apache2 installiert. -> Forbidden->You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.->Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<lxgr> hat hier noch jemand probleme mit 13.04 und merkwürdigen ein/ausgabelags? alle paar sekunden bleibt der cursor für etwa eine halbe sekunde stehen, tastatureingaben hängen auch für diese zeitspanne (und tauche ndann alle auf einmal auf)
<bekks> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Habe die Rechte wie im http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache  -> Rechte angepassit
<lxgr> kann das ein gpu-problem sein, verzögertes aufwachen aus irgendwelchen stromsparmodi (rc6)? (intel hd 3000)
<dreamon> sudo groupadd www->sudo adduser <benutzername> www->sudo chgrp www /var/www->sudo chmod g+w /var/www -> reboot
<bekks> dreamon: Welche Rechte hast Du wo wie genau angepasst? 
<bekks> dreamon: Und welche Rechte hat die Datei index.html?
<dreamon> -rw-r--r--  1 root www  613 Mai  1 07:35 index.html
<brainwash> lxgr: hast du schon mit top die prozessorauslastung beobachtet?
<bekks> dreamon: Wieso gehört die Datei denn root?
<dreamon> bekks, Habe sie als root reinkopiert. 
<lxgr> brainwash: ja, sieht normal aus (fast keine last auf allen kernen, auch nicht während der aussetzer)
<geser> bekks: wem sollte sie sonst gehören?
<bekks> dreamon: Wieso hast Du sie als root kopiert?
<bekks> geser: Dem Apache user natürlich.
<dreamon> bekks, Weil ich es sonst als User nicht reinkopiert bekomme.
<geser> bekks: definitiv nicht, der apache braucht nur lese-Rechte (other reicht aus), er braucht keine Schreibrechte
<dreamon> [Wed May 01 12:35:39 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /index.html denied
<bekks> geser: Ich sagte nicht, dass es notwendig ist, dass sie dem Apache user gehört. Ich sagte, dass es sinnvoller sei, wenn sie ihm gehört.
<bekks> dreamon: Welche BErechtigungen hat /var/www ?
<dreamon> apache user ist wer.. www?
<brainwash> lxgr: intel-gpu-tools installieren und intel_gpu_top beobachten
<geser> normalerweise rennt der Apache unter www-data
<bekks> dreamon: Das musst du schon nachgucken :)
<dreamon> drwxrwxr-x   3 root www        4096 Mai  1 07:35 www
<geser> dreamon: schau ansonsten mal in der Apache-Configuration nach, ob da der Zugriff verboten wurde
<geser> (Stichwort Deny in einem Directory Block)
<lxgr> brainwash: werde ich machen. das tool kannte ich noch nicht, danke
<dreamon> geser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622202/ -> apache2.conf
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<geser> dreamon: schaue mal eher in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default nach
<geser> (oder den anderen Dateien in dem Verzeichnis, ich habe hier gerade keinen Apache zum selber nachschauen in Reichweite)
<bekks> dreamon: In den Verzeichnissen in Zeile 234 und 237.
<lxgr> brainwash: mit intel_gpu_top friert das system nach kürzester zeit komplett ein (mit 100% cpu, den lüftern nach zu urteilen)
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622213/ -> cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<lxgr> irgendwie hinterlässt dieser release einen extrem unfertigen eindruck...
<apollo13> guten morgen, es ist kein lts release, was hast denn erwartet?
<lxgr> keine regressions bei bisher einwandfrei funkionierenden komponenten zum beispiel.
<bekks> Welche Regessions denn zum Beispiel konkret?
<dreamon> Sollte ich vielleicht das apache2 mal deinstallieren und neuinstallieren? Im moment bin ich überfragt. 
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Eine Neuinstallation behebt keine BErechtigungsprobleme.
<lxgr> bekks: dass neue features probleme machen können ist klar, aber z.b. eine völlig kaputte hintergrundbeleuchtungs-ansteuerung, hänger im normalen betrieb... bisher war ich da mehr stabilität gewöhnt.
<bekks> dreamon: Hast Du in die Dateien in den Verzeichnissen in Zeile 234 und 237 geschaut?
<apollo13> lxgr: wer halbwegs stabilität will nimmt lts
<koegs> man könnte ja auch tatsächlich mal die config analysieren anstatt sie nur hier zu posten :)
<bekks> koegs: Dazu müsste man sie lesen :P
<lxgr> apollo13: werd ich wohl machen müssen... dann hatte ich bisher wohl nur glück, dass die nicht-lts-releases keine probleme gemacht haben
<geser> dreamon: welche Rechte hat /home/dreamon/MyHtml/index.html? und kann der User www-data die lesen? (oft haben andere User keine Lese-Rechte für fremde Homes)
<dreamon> geser, /home/dreamon/MyHtml/index.html -> -rw-r--r-- 1 dreamon dreamon 2511 Mai  1 13:07 index.html
<geser> dreamon: und die Rechte für /home/dreamon/ und /home/dreamon/MyHtml?
<dreamon> geser, Ob der User die lesen kann weiß ich nicht. müßte mich als www-data einloggen. "su www-data" frägt mich nach passwort. hab ich aber nicht vergeben.
<Ekkehardt> Habe gerade versucht, TexLive 2012 von der iso zu installieren, da in den Quellen von 12.04 nur 2009 ist, ich aber gern mit biber arbeiten würde. Die Installation lief sauber durch, allerdings kann ich keines der Programme starten...
<dreamon> /home/dreamon -> drwxr-xr-- 434 dreamon   dreamon 155648 Mai  1 12:29 dreamon 
<dreamon> geser,  /home/dreamon/MyHtml -> drwxr-xr-x  4 dreamon dreamon      4096 Mai  1 13:07 MyHtml
<geser> dreamon: der Apache darf zwar dein Verzeichnis lesen (r--) aber nicht betreten, kommt also auch nicht an die MyHtml/index.html
<dreamon> geser, Am liebsten würde ich /var/www nehmen. Warum hab ich da nochmal in MyHtml was drin?
<geser> dreamon: du müsstest doch wissen warum du den DocumentRoot nach /home/dreamon/MyHtml verlegt hast (siehe Zeile 5 aus deinem 000-default Pastebin)
<bekks> Weil du das das angelegt hast, und so konfiguriert hast?
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Warum nicht?
<dreamon> bekks, geser Die Kiste läuft seit 5 Jahren. Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich vor 2Wochen getan hab. geschweige was ich vor 2jahren oder so mal damit gemacht hab. 
<bekks> dreamon: Dabei können wir Dir aber auch nicht helfen. :)
<geser> dreamon: dann ändere den DocumentRoot wieder auf /var/www und starte den Apache neu
<dreamon> bekks, Thats the way it goes.
<bekks> dreamon: Nein, Irrtum. Wir können Dir dabei nicht helfen, Dich zu erinnern warum Du etwas getan hast oder auch nicht.
<geser> dreamon: vielleicht solltest du dir eine Dokumentation anlegen, was du wann und warum geändert hast
<dreamon> Ich muß mir angewöhnen,das was ich ändere in der Datei zu kommentieren. 
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Gute Frage. pdflatex ist zur Zeit nich installiert bekomme ich, wenn ich eine tex-Datei in pdf übersetzen will.
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Wohin ist pdflatex denn installiert worden von dem TeXLive-Installer?
<Ekkehardt> bekks: moment
<dreamon> geser, Nur nochmal kurz gefragt. Ws müßte ich ändern, das der apache in /home/dreamon/MyHtml reinkommt?
<bekks> dreamon: Die Berechtigungen auf dein Home.
<bekks> dreamon: Wurde Dir doch vorhin gesagt?
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Im Nautilus hab ichs nicht gefunden, hab mal find darauf angesetzt. Hatte gedacht es landet in opt, da ist es aber schonmal nicht.
<bekks> Ekkehardt: find / -type f -name pdflatex
<geser> dreamon: chmod 751 /home/dreamon sollte reichen (oder ein chmod 755 /home/dreamon)
<brainwash> lxgr: ist das verhalten auch im live-modus vorhanden?
<brainwash> lxgr: also diese verzögerungen
<dreamon> geser, DAnke jetzt gehts.  -> drwxr-xr-x 434 dreamon   dreamon 155648 Mai  1 12:29 dreamon 
<lxgr> brainwash: live-modus = von der live-cd gebootet?
<brainwash> lxgr: genau
<tuor> hi ich habe einen rsync dry run gemacht. das war das resultat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622284/ 
<tuor> da rsync nichts kopiert hätte. ist die annahme richtig dass die daten nun übereinstimmen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> geser, Was ich nicht ganz verstehe -> Alte Rechte drwxr-xr-- -> Neue Rechte drwxr-xr-x -> da stand doch überall "r" drin. Warum ging es trotzdem nicht?
<lxgr> brainwash: muss ich mal probieren, es tritt leider auch so erst nach einiger benutzung auf, eventuell erst nach einem suspend-to-ram...?
<bekks> Weil ein Verzeichnis Ausführungsrechte haben muss um betreten werden zu können.
<koegs> !rechte > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<geser> dreamon: das fehlende "x" im letzen "r-x" (es ginge auch "--x" ma Ende)
<brainwash> lxgr: auch ein blick in /var/log/syslog wäre nicht verkehrt
<dreamon> Das Verzeichnis braucht Ausführungsrechte um es betreten zu können. Darum die 3x da drine. Herrje. Nun wirds Licht.
<bekks> Falsch.:P
<bekks> Darum das eine x am Ende, da das Verzeichnis weder dem user, noch der Gruppe des Apache gehört.
<dreamon> Wo bekomme ich raus welcher User der Apache ist?
<koegs> dreamon: ps
<dreamon> Dann könnte ich ja als dieser das Verzeichnis besuchen und könnte sehen, wo das Rechteproblem ist.
<dreamon> koegs, www-data  4581  0.0  0.1  35360  4944 ?        S    09:07   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<koegs> dreamon: mich interessieren deine ausgaben nicht, du sollst sie selber verstehen
<dreamon> www-data ist der User. Aber diesen hab ich ja nicht angelegt. mit su www-data kann ich mich auch nicht als dieser einloggen. Er frägt nach Passwort, das hab ich aber nicht eingerichtet
<geser> dreamon: erst mit "sudo su - www-root" (oder erst mit sudo -i root werden und dann weiter mit "sudo - www-root", vielleicht musst auch noch die Shell angeben)
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Es wir nichts gefunden. Dabei hat der Installer das kopiern jeder einzelnen Datei angezeigt, allerdings kein Ziel. Nur Datei/Paketname und Größe.
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Dann hat TeXLive das Paket auch nicht installiert.
<bekks> sudo su ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit.
<bekks> sudo -i ist da deutlich sinnvoller.
<dreamon> geser, Mit sudo su - www-data -> logge ich mich als root auf einen anderen Benutzer ein, ohne ein Passwort zu brauchen. Also nur das Rootpasswort. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<bekks> dreamon: Ubuntu hat kein root PAsswort.
<dreamon> Was mach ich dann wenn ich sudo su machen? Ich melde mich doch als root an.
<bekks> Aber ohne root Passwort. Sondern mit deinem USER-Passwort.
<bekks> Und nimm bitte sudo -i statt sudo su
<geser> dreamon: da nur root sich zu jedem User machen darf, musst du das "su - www-root" als root aufrufen
<sdx23> (würde ja ehr `sudo -su www-data` bzw. -iu empfehlen)
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich ein paar Grundsätzliche Dinge verstanden. geser Vielen DANK!
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Scheint so. Da hat mich das Skript eiskalt angelogen. Von wegen "kopiere pdflatex"...
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Werds bei Gelegenheit nochmal probiern.
<dress> y
<dr_bob> Hiho! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den graphischen Release-Upgrade zu starten, wenn man ihn versehentlich weggeclickt hat? Ich habe bisher nur "sudo do-release-upgrade" gefunden, das den Upgrade im Terminal ausführt.
<ppq> update-manager
<dr_bob> Der zeigt jetzt aber den Hinweis auf den neuen Release nicht an.  Hm...
<dr_bob> Oder es gibt gar keinen neueren.  Das kann sein.  Muss noch mal die Versionen checken.
<ppq> update-manager --check-dist-upgrades
<ppq> ;)
<dr_bob> Danke!
<dr_bob> Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. Manchmal sieht man einfach den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. :-)
<ppq> :)
<ksk> moin.
<ksk> ich nutz grad openbox aus nem ubuntu - auf der mittleren maustaste ist so eine art "command switcher applet" belegt - kann mir jemand sagen wie das ding heisst damit ich es googlen und auf irgend ne andere taste binden kann? so ohne passendes stichwort hab ich kein glück
<ksk> quasi wie alt-tab bei anderen DEs (oder auch windows)
<ksk> nur das man noch mit der maus auswählen kann aus der liste
<brainwash> ksk: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#ShowMenu
<kubine> Title: Help:Actions - Openbox (at openbox.org)
<ksk> brainwash: thanks
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Konnte TexLive jetzt richtig installieren. Ich musste allerdings den grafischen (perl-tk) Installer nehmen, die Pfade manuell setzten und das Anlegen von symbolischen Links in /usr/bin usw explizit aktivieren. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen...
<geser> Ekkehardt: ging eine Installation in /usr/local/ nicht? /usr/local ist besser geeignet für lokale Installationen am Paketmanager vorbei
<Ekkehardt> geser: Das habe ich eingestellt, es ist jetzt in /usr/local. Szandardmäßig war garkei Pfad gesetzt.
<AlexTheRealOne> Hi alle, kann mir wer helfen?
<Ekkehardt> geser: Und in /usr/bin sind Verknüpfungen zu den binaries von latex, pdflatex, makeindex, biber usw
<Ekkehardt> geser: Jedenfalls gehts jetzt. :)
<geser> AlexTheRealOne: wobei?
<AlexTheRealOne> geser, Bei der Leiste links das wen ich drauf klicke das die programme auch wieder zurück gehen
<bullgard4> AlexTheRealOne: Was gibt bei Dir '~$ lsb_release -a' aus?
<AlexTheRealOne> bullgard4, No LSB modules are available.
<AlexTheRealOne> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<AlexTheRealOne> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<AlexTheRealOne> Release:	12.04
<AlexTheRealOne> Codename:	precise
<bullgard4> AlexTheRealOne: Und gibt es diesbezügliche Fehlermeldungen in ~/.xsession-errors?
<AlexTheRealOne> bullgard4, nein
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem seit meinem upgrade auf 13.04. Sobald ich meinen großen Monitor anschliesse, stürzt mir irgendwas ab. Eventuell der window-manager. Jedenfalls verschwinden alle window-decorations und alle Menus, statuszeilen usw. Wo könnteich denn da ansetzen?
<bullgard4> AlexTheRealOne: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity hast Du Dir durchgelesen?
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AlexTheRealOne> bullgard4, danke werd ich gleich mal machen
<bullgard4> fedcab: Bitte die Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. Xorg.0.log.old analysieren.
<fedcab> bullgard4: Da steht nichts ungewöhnliches drin (nach dem Anschließen des Monitors und den passenden modelines)
<fedcab> bullgard4: die Anzeigen passen ja auch. Es wird auf dem neuen Monitor sogar das Hintergrundbild dargestellt. Nur die Menüs und window-decorations verschwinden.
<bullgard4> fedcab: Zeigt '~$ xrandr' etwas Ungewöhnliches an?
<fedcab> bullgard4: dazu muss ich Ihn jetzt wieder anschließen. Und danach vermutlich die session neu starten.
<bullgard4> fedcab: Das ist ja nicht so viel Arbeit. --  Dann fällt mir noch ein, in ~/.xsession-errors zu gucken.
<Noggo> hallo
<Noggo> gibt es bei Ubuntu 13.04 eine möglichkeit die gemounteten USB-Stick/Festplatten nicht im launcher anzeigen zu lassen?
<SrRaven> Tag, hab ein macbook pro wo ich Linux draufknallen will. Krieg aber ums verrecken weder eine live cd gebooted (clonezilla z.b.) oder einen usb stick
<SrRaven> Weiß einer wieso?
<Noggo> @ SrRaven startet es gar nicht von CD/DVD?
<SrRaven> jap
<SrRaven> niiiiiiiiix passiert
<SrRaven> ich hör die cd am drehen aber das wars
<SrRaven> also denke ich mal das irgendwie der mac nix erkennt was er booten kann
<Noggo> hast du denn die taste zum starten von cd nach dem einschalten gedrückt? http://bit.ly/1303KTO
<kubine> Title: Tastenkombinationen beim Startvorgang Intel-basierter Macs (at bit.ly)
<SrRaven> jaaaaaa
<Noggo> welche version hast du genommen die 64bit mac version
<SrRaven> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac
<SrRaven> nvm, das tutorial ist falsch
<SrRaven> du mustst die alt taste drücken
<Noggo> hast du schon mal om wiki geschaut und die beiden optionen unter installation ausprobiert. besonders die mit der Software-Restore-DVD. http://bit.ly/1304toc
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at bit.ly)
<SrRaven> ne noch net
<Noggo> oder den tip auf der seite mit rEFIt
<SrRaven> refit/refind bootet bei mir auch net
<SrRaven> wegen EFI
<SrRaven> muss jetzt also alles irgendwie per USB Mir ausm arsch ziehe :/
<Noggo> dann bin ich immoment auch überfragt
<SrRaven> ist halt hohl,die gehen alle von den pre-intel macbooks aus
<SrRaven> deswegen überall die erwähnung der C taste
<Noggo> welches macbook hast du denn genau?
<SrRaven> 8.1
<SrRaven> dürft dir am meisten helfen
<mcnesium> zuhülf, seit dem upgrade auf 13.04 geht mein phpmyadmin nicht mehr. im browser steht „serverfehler“ und im error.log [Wed May 01 16:53:06 2013] [error] [client 212.255.246.197] PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required './libraries/php-gettext/gettext.inc' (include_path='.') in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 370
<fedcab> bullgard4: da scheint interessantes drinzustehen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414557/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mcnesium> hat jemand ne idee, was die fehlermeldung mir sagen möchte? 
<fedcab> bullgard4: das war nix. In der neiuen session war der Fehler schon nicht mehr drin. Hier ein Teil aus der .xsession-errors.old: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414562/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors interessanterer Teil › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> fedcab: Wenn ich mir z. B. diese Zeile ansehe: "(polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:5443): Gdk-WARNING **: polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :0.", dann  sind Deine Berechtigungen nicht richtig gesetzt durch den PolicyKit. Ich vermute, daß das ein Bug bei Ubuntu ist. Aber vielleicht hast Du auch vor dem Upgrade...
<bullgard4> ...eine verkorkste Konfiguration gehabt. ich kenne mich kaum mit Compiz aus. --  Ich würde nach den einzelnen Fehlermeldunen googeln. Eine Lösing aus dem Gedächtnis habe ich nicht parat.
<boern> hallo ich habe ein problem…. ich bekomme eine meldung, dass ein fehler aufgetreten ist.. und wenn wenn ich einen fehlerbericht senden will kommt soetwas: Der Bericht gehört zu einem Programm welches nicht mehr installiert ist. (/usr/bin/activity-log-manager) 
<boern> ich habe ubuntu 13.04
<kaito__> hey
<bullgard4> boern_: Dann würde ich keinen Fehlerbericht senden.
<bullgard4> boern_: Dann würde ich keinen (solchen) Fehlerbericht senden. Eventuell gehört der Fehler, wenn er noch auftritt, zu einem anderen DEB-Programmpaket.
<kaito__> hey hat jemand iwi ne viertel stunde zeit und kann mir bei meiner fetplattenrettung helfen? :O  (dd ... etc)
<boern_> aso.. naja aber es kommt trotzdem immer die meldung,  dass ein system fehler festgestellt wurde und das nervt ein bisschen^^ kann man diese system fehler meldungen nicht irgendwie deaktivieren und die automatisch schicken lassen wenn möglich?
<ring0> boern_, du kannst apport deaktivieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport#Apport
<kubine> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> kaito__, was ist denn dein konkretes problem? nachdem du das preisgegeben hast, könnte dir auch jemand hier helfen
<kaito__> hab versehentlich unter parted magic, partitions manager die partition meiner zweiten festplatte gelöscht >.> leider waren da meine filme, musik etc drauf
<kaito__> mein kollege meinte nur kurz dass mit dem dd command und photorec ich meine daten wieder herstellen könnte >:>
<kaito__> achso und zusatz herausforderung:
<kaito__> die festplatte war 2 gig groß, hab jetzt zwei ein gig platten eingebaut für das image >.> hab leider keine weitere 2 gig
<SrRaven> Grrr ich krieg gparted net geboooted aufm Mac
<SrRaven> gibt immer screen error
<ring0> kaito__, probier doch mal einfach den partitionseintrag mit testdisk wiederherzustellen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Geloeschte-defekte-Partitionstabelle-retten
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaito__> okay, aber da wird ja auch empfohlen die platte erst zu klonen
<kaito__> aber wie mach ich das auf die zwei festplatten?
<ring0> gar nicht
<kaito__> O_o also muss ich noch eine zwei tb ranschaffen?
<ring0> richtig
<kaito__> damn
<kaito__> >.>
<brainwash> man könnte doch mittels offset den inhalt der großen hdd auf die beiden kleinen aufteilen, dd bietet ja "seek=" an
<kaito__> okay ... danke >.>
<brainwash> oder übersehe ich hier etwas?
<brainwash> bin kein experte auf diesem gebiet =S
<ring0> wenn du testdisk mit dem image, das dd erstellt hat, füttern möchtest, muss es sich um eine datei handeln, nicht zwei
<kaito__> weis nicht mein kollege meinte ich könnte das auch splitten auf zwei
<brainwash> es ging doch erstmal ums anfertigen einer kopie
<brainwash> aber bei dieser datenmenge wird es schwer und langwierig, die daten wiederherzustellen
<ring0> der ansatz war ja, einfach die gelöschte partitions mit testdisk wiederhezustellen. das geht ruck zuck
<ring0> kaito__, du könntest dir allerdings mit lvm ein großes volume aus deinen beiden 1tb platten bauen und dahin mit dd schreiben
<Noggo> gibt es bei Ubuntu 13.04 eine möglichkeit die gemounteten USB-Stick/Festplatten nicht im launcher anzeigen zu lassen?
<ppq> Noggo: die gibt es, ja. wie das geht, habe ich aber leider gerade nicht parat.
<Noggo> schade
<brainwash> Noggo: http://askubuntu.com/a/159069 vielleicht
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How to hide mounted partitions and devices from unity launcher via command line - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Arch-vile7> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe einen Tablet-PC mit Ubuntu 13.04. Ich möchte mit Synergy auf den Tablet-PC als Client zugreifen -> geht. Standardmäßig wird aber der Mauszeiger auf dem Tablet ausgeblendet (da Touchscreen). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Mauszeiger einzublenden? Wenn ich eine Hardware-Maus anschließe sehe ich den Mauszeiger.
<jokrebel> re
<marc_cottbus> hallo, ich habe ein Problem: ich habe ein Laptop hp 655 mit vorinstallierte ubuntu gekauft. Alles hat gut funktioniert aber dann ich wollte xubuntu installieren, weil ich mag xfce. Leider die Festplatte wurde gelöscht und die privative Treibers sind nicht mehr da
<marc_cottbus> mit dem AMD Catalyst Graphics habe ich es selbst geschafft, aber
<marc_cottbus> Bluetooth ist nicht mehr erkannt und z.B. WLan-Karte ist als "Ralink" und nicht als "Atheros" erkannt
<marc_cottbus> trotzdem wifi funktioniert
<marc_cottbus> hdmi sound bei Fernsehen nicht funktioniert
<marc_cottbus> kann mir jemand helfen? Hat jemand ein ubunut-"zertifizierte" hp 655?
<bekks> marc_cottbus: Was ist denn jetzt das genaue Problem? Bluetooth? HDMI Sound? Wifi?
<marc_cottbus> alle 3 problem
<marc_cottbus> die Frage ist: warum heisst es "Ubuntu-zertifizierte"-Laptop wenn keine Linux Support gibt's
<fbausch> marc_cottbus: d.h. dass Ubuntu prinzipiell mit den richtigen Treibern etc. läuft
<marc_cottbus> ich meine: gibt's ein Repo wo alle Treibers für die hp655 automatisch installiert werden können?
<marc_cottbus> ja, aber wo finde ich die richtigen Treibern, ich bin kein Profi
<fbausch> marc_cottbus: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11785/ hier steht, dass du einen proprietären AMD-Treiber benötigst
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu on HP 655 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<marc_cottbus> ja, habe ich gelesen, aber keine Link dabei
<fbausch> !jockey > marc_cottbus 
<kubine> marc_cottbus: Informationen zu jockey finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jockey
<fbausch> mit Jockey kannst du nach verfügbaren Treibern für dein System suchen
<bekks> marc_cottbus: Hast Du bei HP nachgesehen, welche Treiber dort für Ubuntu angeboten werden?
<marc_cottbus> danke fbausch! ich probiere jockey aus! 
<marc_cottbus> bekks: keine Treiber für Linux bei HP-Webseite!
<bekks> Exakt - also wurde das von irgendwem aufgespielt damals, aber nicht von HP :)
<marc_cottbus> nein, das ist Original und neu gekauft
<marc_cottbus> bei ebay
<bekks> HP bietet kein Ubuntu an, also hat es irgendjemand anders installiert - der Ebayhändler zum Beispiel.
<marc_cottbus> habe ich hier gekauft http://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-Compaq-655-H5L14EA-Notebook-15-6-AMD-E2-1800-500GB-4GB-/130887614901?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_Notebooks&hash=item1e798281b5
<kubine> Title: HP Compaq 655 (H5L14EA), Notebook 15,6 AMD E2-1800 500GB 4GB | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<bekks> marc_cottbus: Ja. Siehe oben :)
<bekks> marc_cottbus: Welche ATI Karte hast du denn genau?
<marc_cottbus> wie kann ich das wissen
<marc_cottbus> mit lspci?
<bekks> Ja.
<marc_cottbus> ein moment
<marc_cottbus> also, der Prozessor ist AMD Vision E2
<marc_cottbus> ich denke die Grpahikkarte wurde schon erkannt
<marc_cottbus> das ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist bluetooth
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "lspci|grep VGA"?
<bekks> Aha.
<marc_cottbus> radeon hd7340
<bekks> Bitte mach doch mal drei Pastebin mit den Ausgaben von "lspci -k", "lsusb" und "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> !pastebin > marc_cottbus 
<kubine> marc_cottbus: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<marc__cottbus> hallo,ich bin jetzt mit dem Problem-Notebook im Netzt
<marc__cottbus> wie kann ich lspci hier kopieren?
<fbausch> wohin kopieren?
<fbausch> hier in den IRC?
<fbausch> !pastebin > marc__cottbus 
<kubine> marc__cottbus: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<marc__cottbus> also, geschaft http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414572/
<kubine> Title: lspci -k marc cottbus › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> hi
<marc__cottbus> also, hp 655 ist "zertifiziert" http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11785/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu on HP 655 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Fotoo> ahoi zusammen. ich hab ne Frage bezüglich eines Fotoprogramms bei ubuntu (ich selbst bin bei Kubuntu aber ich will das Programm auf Ku). Dieses Programm hat beim öffnen alle Fotos auf der Festplatte automatisch organisiert und per Datum geordnet, kann mir einer auf Anhieb sagen welches Prog das war?
<jokrebel> marc__cottbus: Fehlen noch 2 Pastes -> [20:44] <bekks> Bitte mach doch mal drei Pastebin mit den Ausgaben von "lspci -k", "lsusb" und "lsb_release -a"
<jokrebel> Fotoo: Shotwell vielleicht?
<Fotoo> mmhh.... weiß net  :) muss ma guggn 
<Fotoo> das was von haus aus dabei ist um Bilder zu betrachten glaub ich
<Fotoo> ich test das mal,danke
<marc__cottbus> lsusb http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414577/
<kubine> Title: lsusb marc_cottbus › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Fotoo: oder eog
<Fotoo> ok,wird auch getestet
<Fotoo> :)
<Fotoo> ne das shotwell wars, DANKESCHÖN
<jokrebel> Fotoo: Gerne
<marc__cottbus> lsbrelease http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414582/
<kubine> Title: lsrelease marc_cottbus › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<marc__cottbus> http://www8.hp.com/de/de/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5347651
<marc__cottbus> hp 655 kann man mit vorinstallierte ubuntu kaufen, hp gibt aber kein Linux support!
<bekks> marc__cottbus: HP verkauft das nicht mit Linux.
<bekks> Also geben sie dafür auch keinen Support.
<marc__cottbus> nein... das ist original! bitte lesen "Windows 8 Pro oder andere Betriebssysteme erhältlich"
<bekks> Du hast es bei Ebay gekauft und nicht bei HP.
<Geruchsfernsehen> Naja, aber ich finds auch recht dreist von HP dann auf ihrer Webseite von Ubuntu Linux als Betriebssystem zu reden.
<marc__cottbus> ja, aber Ubuntu war vorinstalliert, ich habe das Computer am erstes Mal eingeschaltet und es hat alles konfiguriert und so weiter
<marc__cottbus> wenn jemand hätte vorher "mitgespielt", wie könntest du es erklären? 
<jokrebel> Geruchsfernsehen: Wo ist aus der verlinkten Seite von Ubuntu oder wenigstens von Linux die rede? Ich find da nu "HP empfiehlt Windows."
<Geruchsfernsehen> jokrebel: Unter Systemfunktionen
<Geruchsfernsehen> Betriebssystem Ubuntu Linux
<Geruchsfernsehen> Unter Spezifikation
<marc__cottbus> ja genau
<marc__cottbus> "Hp empfiehlt Windows", aber mag Linux
<marc__cottbus> Mein Drucker ist hp auch und es läuft sehr gut mit HPLIP
<bekks> Und das ist alles egall für dein Bluetooth-Problem.
<bekks> Welches Problem hast du genau mit Bluetooth?
<marc__cottbus> nicht erkannt
<bekks> Wenn du was genau tust, passiert was genau?
<marc__cottbus> also, bei Hardware -> bluetooth ist leer
<marc__cottbus> laut xubuntu gibt's keins
<bekks> redj_: Some firewall blocking it.
<bekks> Gna.
<bekks> marc__cottbus: Wenn du was genau tust, passiert was genau?
<marc__cottbus> also, wenn ich will eine Datei an mein Handy per Bluetooth zu schicken... ich weiss nicht wie kann ich es machen. Kein Bluetooth Symbol oben!
<marc__cottbus> gut, trotzdem vielen Dank an alle (bekks und Kollegen)... ich muss los! 
<marc__cottbus> mit den bluetooth ich versuche es selbts
<marc__cottbus> etwas zu basteln
<marc__cottbus> tschüß!
<bekks> Scheinbar hat das Gemotze auf HP ja was geholfen - die ihm das Ding noch nicht mal verkauft haben.
<firefly_> hey ich hab mal ne frage ich hab mit einer CD ubuntu auf 13.04 upgeradet jetzt sind meine Daten von 12.10 weg ich hab zwar ein backup wollte aber fragen ob du unter Umstände nur wie bei windows in ein neues Verzeichnis kopiert wurden?
<bekks> Was heisst denn "die Daten sind weg"?
<bekks> Hast du 13.04 neu installiert?
<bekks> Die CD bietet doch IIRC keinen Updatemodus an.
<Guest12737> nabend 
<Guest12737> nahc den update auf 13.04 kde ..hat sich anscheidt den dbus ab geschossen 
<firefly_> bekks: Musik und so  öhh da stand ihre daten bleiben erhalten
<Fuchs> Guest12737: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/short-tip-fix-qdbus-problems-during-a-kubuntu-upgrade-to-13-04/  vielleicht? 
<kubine> Title: Short Tip: Fix qdbus problems during a Kubuntu upgrade to 13.04 | /home/liquidat - Open Source, Linux and Business (at liquidat.wordpress.com)
<fbausch> firefly_: hast du jetzt zwei Ubuntus nebeneinander?
<Guest12737> ahh danke gucks mir an 
<firefly_> fbausch: im grub wird nur eins angezeigt
<fbausch> welche Installations-Option hast du ausgewählt (da gibt es z.B. nebeneinander installieren oder gesamte Festplatte nutzen)
<firefly_> mom ich schau kurz wie genau das hieß
<firefly_> hey
<firefly_> bin zurück 
<firefly_> gute Nachricht hab meine daten wieder im home Verzeichnis gibt es ein den alten Benutzer von 12.10 noch
<firefly_> aber igw nachdem ich beim grub auf erweiterte funktionen gegangen bin stimmt was mit mein unity nicht mehr
<firefly_> der launcher und die obere leiste ist weg
<firefly_> auch wenn ich die super taste drücke passiert nichts mehr
<bekks> Und was hast du in den erweiterten Optionen in Grub getan?
<blalala> ik hab das dbus problem immer noch ... wollte grad noch die systemlos laden dann stand das in der console "ksystemlog(2968)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." 
<firefly_> bekks: erweiterte funktionen für ubuntu hab da geschaut ob da vlt ubuntu 12.10 noch drinnen ist 
<firefly_> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3242/bwp5bhz5_png.htm so siehts bei mir aus
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - bwp5bhz5.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<bekks> firefly_: Dann starte doch einfach mal neu.
<firefly_> bekks: hab ich schon mehrmals
<blalala> hab jetz geguck ob der dbus läuft und das tut er
<firefly_> bekks: gelöst : sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<firefly_> bekks: hubs meine natürlich dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<firefly_> danke an alle
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-02
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich nutze Adobe Photoshop 6.0 unter WINE. Es ist aber immer im Vordergrund. Wenn ich es auf der zweiten Arbeitsfläche öffne, ist es auch auf der ersten immer im Vordergrund
<Harald523> Kann man das irgendwie so machen, dass es nur auf der zweiten Arbeitsfläche zu sehen ist?
<miup> kommt auf den Fenstermanager an
<dAnjou> Harald523: mach mal nen rechtsklick auf die fenstertitelleiste und guck, ob da irgendwo ein haken sitzt, wo er nich soll
<swed1> Hallo, ich bekam heute morgen die Meldung, dass auf /boot kein Platz mehr frei ist. Wie löse ich das?
<dAnjou> swed1: zeug löschen
<vlt> swed1: Alte Kernel deinstallieren, beispielsweise.
<Harald523> dAnjou, da kommt nix, wo man Haken machen kann, sondern nur das gleiche Menü als wenn ich auf das Icon ganz links in der Fenstertitelleiste mit links klicke, verschieben - maximieren - minimieren und so, das Fenstermenü halt
<dAnjou> Harald523: kein "Im Vordergrund"?
<dAnjou> kein "Immer auf der sichtbaren Arbeitsfläche"?
<Harald523> dAnjou, nein. Das ist ja ein Windows Programm unter WINE. Da kommt das ganz normale Windows Fenstermenü 8-) Aber vermutlich kann man das bei Wine selbst irgendwo einstellen... mal gucken...
<Harald523> Ah jetzt kann man in Textebenen nicht mal mehr Text eingeben... interessant...
<swed1> ich hab da von 3.2.0-35 bis 41 alles drauf
<swed1> welche darf ich da löschen
<geser> welchen nutzt du davon?
<swed1> keine ahnung
<Harald523> dAnjou, ich habs
<dAnjou> swed1: uname -a
<dAnjou> Harald523: lösungen posten is immer sehr sozial
<Harald523> dan Konfiguriere Wine - Grafik - da gibt's zwei Einstellungen "Erlaube dem Fenstermanager die Fenster zu dekorieren" und "Erlaube dem Fenstermanager die Fenster zu kontrollieren"
<swed1> 3.2.0-40
<swed1> also alle bis auf den einen löschen?
<Harald523> dAnjou, die hatte ich beide aus irgend einem Grund letztes Mal abgeschaltet (vermutlich weil das dauernde Zittern aller möglichen *anderen* Fenster so genervt hat)
<dAnjou> !Kernel > swed1 
<kubine> swed1: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<dAnjou> swed1: da steht, wie man alte deinstalliert
<dAnjou> Harald523: ahja, thx4info :)
<dAnjou> Guest60504: bist du geautht?
<dAnjou> Guest60504: sonst geht das hier immer so weiter
<dAnjou> nick protection und so
<dAnjou> aka kosch
<Guest60504> ja, ich bin gerade unter dem frickel gnome unterwegs und der gnome xchat ist etwas... narf.
<Guest60504> so, ich hoffe beim nächsten rejoin hat er die einstellungen uebernommen :)
<Kosch__> sorry für etwaige irretationen :) dass ubuntu-de automatisch betreten wird war nicht mein wille ;-)
<leszek> hi
<Torben4> hi
<Torben4> wo kann man bei ubuntu sehen wieviel traffic man verbraucht
<letothe2nd> ifconfig
<Torben4> wat?
<letothe2nd> ifconfig.
<Torben4> wo macht man das
<letothe2nd> äh... terminal?
<dAnjou> Torben4: guck das lieber im router
<Torben4> geht nicht hab speedport
<dAnjou> Torben4: ubuntu zeichnet keinen traffic-verbrauch auf
<dAnjou> jedenfalls nich standardmäßig, soweit ich weiß
<Torben4> RX-Bytes:421392342 (421.3 MB)  TX-Bytes:34284654 (34.2 MB) das?
<Torben4> ist das das
<letothe2nd> jo. seit dem bootvorgang
<Torben4> achso nur seit dem bootvorgang nicht letze woche?
<dAnjou> i stand corrected
<letothe2nd> Torben4: nein, das wird nicht aufgezeichnet.
<Torben4> ne das bringt ja nichts
<Torben4> da smuss schon längerfristig sein
<Torben4> gibts da ein gutes einfaches programm mit gui?
<letothe2nd> Torben4: sag mir bitte, wo aus deiner frage man das herauslesen hätte können?
<Torben4> ja das hab fnicht erwähnt
<Torben4> gibts da was?
<letothe2nd> k.a., lies mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring?highlight=traffic
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Torben4> da hab ich schon geguckt 
<Torben4> ich brauch mehr sowas mit gui wie in windows so einfach 
<letothe2nd> wie gesagt, keine ahnung.
<letothe2nd> wie gesagt, keine ahnung.
<letothe2nd> ups
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Kann man in der proftp config einen Limit block einem einzelnen user zuordnen? Ich habe 2 user. Nr.1 darf alles in "/home/user1" und Nr.2 soll nur lesend auf "/home/user1/share/"
<yogg> ich habe die directory anweisungen gesehen, aber die würden für beide user gelten. Ich muss das Limit aber nur user2 zuordnen. eingesperrt habe ich die user mit der default root anweisung
<dadrc> Gibt doch auch AllowUser als Direktive für Limit
<yogg> Ok. Ignoriert der User der im "AllowUser" steht dann einfach die Limit Anweisung?   ""AllowUser" gibt einen User Ausdruck an, die speziell zugelassen sind im <LIMIT> Block."  Ich versteh den Satz irgendiwe nicht
<dadrc> <Limit STOR>AllowUser frank</Limit> ← nur Frank darf speichern, soweit ich weiß.
<yogg> ahh ok. wenn ich das ganze umdrehe. "limit write" . Dann musss ich denyuser nehmen. Jetzt klingts logisch
<yogg> danke
<fist> hallo, bekomme nen fehler "Unable to connect to ftp.uni-muenster.de:http: [IP: 128.176.191.21 80]
<fist> die quelle steht ja in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fist> kann ich die datei einfach löschen und er sucht nach neuen oder wie fixe ich das?
<dadrc> Die Datei löschen ist keine gute Idee
<dadrc> Und auf ftp.uni-muenster.de per HTTP zuzugreifen, klingt auch wenig sinnvoll.
<fist> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/mR5vSRSx 
<kubine> Title: deb http://ftp.uni-muenster.de/pub/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main r - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fist> das ist der inhalt bisher
<dadrc> Nimm mal http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ als Quelle. Der funktioniert eigentlich gut.
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Also, alles, wo "http://ftp.uni-muenster.de/pub/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" steht, durch "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" ersetzen
<dadrc> Der Kram von der Uni Münster scheint gerade kaputt zu sein
<fist> dadrc: vielen vielen dank
<dadrc> Klappt? Gut :)
<fist> ja funktioniert wieder einwandfrei :)
<sonotos> moin, hat zufällig auch jemand das problem, dass zendstudio 8,9,10 unter ubuntu 13.4 unter gome3|unity mit java6|7 und open jdk7 dauernd abstürzen? 
<sonotos> bin mir nicht sicher ob das eclipse im allgemeinen betrifft, aber scheint irgendwas mit den swt bindings zu tun zu haben. unter 12.10 hatte ich mit den gleichen zs versionen keine derartigen probleme und es scheint recht unabhängig von der javaversion und dem dtm zu sein
<sonotos> beim googeln hab ich leider nicht wirklich andere mit den probleme gefunden, vielleicht hab ich glück und das ist nur meine hardware. könnte sowas theoretisch am grafiktreiber liegen? ab und an kam mal ne meldung mit swt oder xcom
<Noggo> Hallo
<Noggo> Gibt es bei ubuntu 13.04 mit unity die moglichkeit das icon für eingebundene laufwerke im launcher zu verstevken?
<dadrc> sonotos, ohne Fehlermeldung ist das schwer zu sagen, gibt es welche?
<sonotos> dadrc: der prozess stürzt leider komplett ohne kommentar ab
<sonotos> selbst in den logs steht nichts
<sonotos> hab im workspace in .metadata/.logs nachgeschaut das endet einfach
<dadrc> Und ~/.xsession-errors hat auch nichts?
<sonotos> hm da hab ich nicht geschaut
<sonotos> stimmt guter tipp
<sonotos> ich bau jetzt morgen erst mal ne neue gk ein und schau was die kiste dann macht
<sonotos> da ist ne relativ alte raedon drin die nichtmehr von den aktuellen treiber unterstüzt wird
<sonotos> seit den update auf 13.4 kann das ding kein dual-monitor mehr
<sonotos> mit 12.10 beim neu installieren auch schon nichtmehr obwohl es ursprünglich mal ging als ich die kiste von 10.4 auf 12.10 upgegradet hatte. also jede neue version mit
<sonotos> ironischerweise lief das besser als jetzt ne neuinstallation
<Noggo> Ich möchte das icon im launcher für eingebundene laufwerke nicht angezeigt bekommen sondern nur auf dem desktop. gibt's da irgendwie eine möglichkeit?
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe das mailserver tutorial von nefarius ( http://wiki.nefarius.at/linux/the_ueber_mail-server ) befolgt und habe nun das problem, dass sich postfix nicht zur datenbank connecten kann: May  2 19:51:26 ubuntu-server postfix/proxymap[3081]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Access denied for user 'postfix'@'localhost' (using password: YES)  Passwörter stimmen eigentlich, ich kann mich auch mittels mysql -u postfix
<matzexh>  -p XXX im terminal zur db verbinden.
<kubine> Title: Högis Wiki – The Über Mail-Server (at wiki.nefarius.at)
<bekks> matzexh: Kannst du das auch mit mysql -u postfix -h localhost ?
<matzexh> wenn ich hinten noch ein -p dran hänge, fragt er micht nach dem passwort und verbindet sich anschließend korrekt.
<bekks> matzexh: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<matzexh> bekks, 12.04 64 bit server
<jokrebel> hi
<leimboylinux> hallo zusammen ich habemal ne frage kann mir bitte ein linux doktor helfen
<leimboylinux>  hallo zusammen ich habemal ne frage kann mir bitte ein linux doktor helfen
<jokrebel> leimboylinux: Einfach losfragen. Wer es weis wird antworten.
<leimboylinux> ok
<leimboylinux> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 installiert und wenn ich jetzt übers internet filme schaue sturzt dassystemdermaßen ab das ich nichtsmehr machen außer neustart. Das film ist dann in so einer dauerschleifen und wiederholt die letzten ca. 5 sekunden dauerhaft pausenlos. maus und tastatur sind tot
<fbausch> leimboylinux: was für Videos sind das? Mittels Flash? welcher Browser?
<leimboylinux> browser
<leimboylinux> halt so wie jeder kinostreams 
<brainwash> vollbild?
<leimboylinux> ja
<leimboylinux> gestern ist es zumersten mal passiert und ich dachte es ist so weil das pc den ganzen tag an wahr und überhitzt ist und das schutzt eingetreten ist. Aber heute sagte meine Königin das es wieder vorkam
<brainwash> und workspace wechseln oder gar der wechsel in eine virtuelle konsole ist wirklich nicht möglich?
<leimboylinux> nichts ist möglich
<leimboylinux> alles tot
<leimboylinux> nur manuele neustart und selbst da muss ich es öfters neusatrten bis bild kommt
<brainwash> überhitzung wäre da eine mögliche ursache
<fbausch> leimboylinux: hast du ein Update gemacht in den letzten Tagen?
<leimboylinux> als ich es angetastet habe war es nicht so extrem heiß und ich habe linux erst seid einer woche dazu kommt noch das er mir jetzt update empfiehlt. ich habe jetzt update gemacht und muss neustart machen aber will die verbindung zu euch nicht trennen
<leimboylinux> ich hatte linux vorher in einer anderen PC
<leimboylinux> da hat ich die fasst die gleichen probleme
<brainwash> da der flash-player sehr CPU-lastig sein kann, sind hitzeprobleme nicht auszuschließen
<fbausch> generell ist Flash ein Programm, das gerne einmal Probleme macht
<fbausch> leimboylinux: tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du Filme abspielst, die du auf deiner Festplatte hast?
<leimboylinux> ich persönlich tippe auch auf hitze aber habe auch gehört das solche systemabsturze bei Linux garnicht möglich sei. ich spiele kaum filme auf meiner festplatte auf weil dieser pc neu ist. Also ann ich die frage erst später beantworten
<brainwash> interessant wäre zu wissen, ob sich der PC noch sauber neustarten lässt nach einen kompletten freeze des systems, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ > Sicheres Reboot
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash> und ob sich log einträge finden lassen
<brainwash> z.b. in /var/log/syslog
<leimboylinux> sauber started der nicht sofort erst nach mehreren versuchen 
<leimboylinux> soll ich die datei hierhin kopieren
<fbausch> !pastebin > leimboylinux 
<brainwash> das würde ja für ein hitzeproblem sprechen
<kubine> leimboylinux: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Rochvellon> dass sich das komplette system aufhängt, ist auch unter linux möglich, aber wenn es tatsächlich ein hitzeproblem ist, da kann selbst auch linux nichts abfangen, denn dabei wird die betroffene hardware ausgeschaltet und das system friert ein, wenn es eine der hauptkomponenten ist
<leimboylinux> kubine ich danke dir aber ich habe nichts vertsanden )))
<brainwash> für eine weitere analyse wären daten zur verbauten hardware hilfreich
<brainwash> kubine ist "nur" ein bot :D
<Rochvellon> kubine, ein bot, will dir sagen, dass du die ausgabe von /var/log/syslog in ein pastebin speichern sollst und den link hierein postest
<leimboylinux> freunde habt ihr gemerkt ich war kurz weg
<leimboylinux> habe im hintergrund ein film aufgemacht und keine 20 sek. absturz
<leimboylinux> und das system ist gerade erst eingeschaltet
<leimboylinux> das ist keine hitze
<fbausch> was für ein Film? Video im Browser?
<leimboylinux> video im broswer googlechrom
<brainwash> so wirklich kommen wir hier nicht weiter :)
<leimboylinux> schade (((
<brainwash> falls firefox (noch) installiert ist, probier es mal mit diesem
<leimboylinux> ok
<leimboylinux> macjh ich jetzt
<bekks> leimboylinux: Kannst du bitte die Ausgaben von uname -a und lsb_release -a in einen pastebin kopieren, und uns dann noch sagen, welche google chrom version sowie welche pepperflash version du in google chrom nutzt?
<bekks> Und zu Firefox auch bitte die Version und die Adbobe Flash version :)
<leimboylinux> ich verstehe zwar nur die h#lfte aber ich versuch es
<leimboylinux> uname -a und lsb_release -a in einen pastebin...... kann bitte jemand diesen satz auf deutsch schreiben 
<leimboylinux> ))
<jokrebel> leimboylinux: Bei kaputter Kühlung kann eine CPU oder GPU sehrwohl innerhalb weniger Sekunden an die Notabschaltgrenze kommen.
<Rochvellon> leimboylinux> uname -a und lsb_release -a gibst du in einem terminal ein und kopierst die ausgabe in ein pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ ) und gibst uns den link
<fbausch> führe die Befehl uname -a und lsb_release -a in einem Terminal aus
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash> jokrebel: genau, ohne hitze könnte ich mir auch nicht erklären, warum das system nach einem freeze nicht auf anhieb neustarten will
<leimboylinux> leimboylinux@leimboylinux-GeForce7050M-M:~$ uname -a
<leimboylinux> Linux leimboylinux-GeForce7050M-M 3.5.0-28-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 24 21:43:05 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<leimboylinux> leimboylinux@leimboylinux-GeForce7050M-M:~$ 
<bekks> !pastebin > leimboylinux 
<kubine> leimboylinux: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<leimboylinux> achso
<leimboylinux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414612/
<kubine> Title: -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimboylinux> ok?
<bekks> Ja :)
<bekks> leimboylinux: Und wo ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ?
<leimboylinux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414617/
<kubine> Title: lsb release › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimboylinux> ist jetzt gekommen
<leimboylinux> oder sollte ich beide zusammen machen
<Rochvellon> leimboylinux> du kannst auch mal bitte in den rechner schauen, ob sich der cpu-lüfter und der graka-lüfter drehen
<fbausch> leimboylinux: und nimm die Katze vorm Lüfter weg ;-) 
<fbausch> kannst du auch noch mal die Ausgabe von lspci -k | grep -A5 VGA geben?
<fbausch> wieder in einem Pastebin
<leimboylinux> der ventilator dreht sich welcher das ist wei0 ich nicht
<leimboylinux> die katze ist seid gestern morgen verschwunden
<Rochvellon> leimboylinux> schraub mal den rechner auf und schau nach, ob sich beide lüfter drehen
<leimboylinux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414622/
<kubine> Title: lsb release › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimboylinux> wie zwei lüfter  ich habe doch nur einen
<leimboylinux> oder meinst du auch das was am netzteil ist
<bekks> Du hast vor allem unnötig viele Kernelmodule für deine Grafikkarte geladen.
<leimboylinux> ich habe nichts geladen nichts bewusstes
<bekks> Du solltest Dich entscheiden: entweder nvidia oder nouveau verwenden - als Treiber.
<bekks> Das steht in deinem letzten Paste.
<leimboylinux> und welche sollte ich nehmen
<leimboylinux> und wie bekomme ich die andere weg
<bekks> !nvidia > leimboylinux 
<bekks> hmm. hmm.
<leimboylinux> wie bekomme ich das andere jetzt weg
<brainwash> aber da steht doch:   Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<bekks> brainwash: Und da steht, dass das Ding noch Dutzende andere Module kennt :)
<bekks> leimboylinux: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimboylinux> boach ich komme mir vor wie in matrix langsam und verstehe nur spanisch
<leimboylinux> ich mach erstmals ein film in firefox auf mal schauen was passiert
<bekks> Oder du fängst an, die Informationen, nach denen du gefragt wurdest zu liefern :)
<leimboylinux> hab ich doch
<bekks> Nur die ersten beiden.
<leimboylinux> dasdritte auch
<bekks> 0502 223613 <+bekks> leimboylinux: Kannst du bitte die Ausgaben von uname -a und lsb_release -a in einen pastebin kopieren, und uns dann noch sagen, welche google chrom version sowie welche pepperflash version
<bekks>                      du in google chrom nutzt?
<bekks> Da fragte ich nach wesentlich mehr :)
<leimboylinux> ok sorry
<leimboylinux> Version 26.0.1410.63
<leimboylinux> googlechrom Version 26.0.1410.63
<leimboylinux> flash war mit dabei
<leimboylinux> habe keinen flash separat installiert
<bekks> Deswegen frage ich ja nach der Pepperflash Version.
<leimboylinux> kenn ich nicht 
<leimboylinux> sorry
<bekks> Die findest du unter about:plugins
<leimboylinux> ich habe hier ne menge flash player
<leimboylinux> welche willst du wissen
<bekks> Das sagte ich doch gerade.
<leimboylinux> pepperflash jedoch nicht
<bekks> Dann hast du kein Google Chrome, sondern bestenfalls Chromium.
<leimboylinux> nein googlechromsicher
<bekks> Und es passt auch nicht, dass du mehrere Flash Versionen hast, wenn Du sagst, dass Du gar keine installiert hast.
<leimboylinux> Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 11.7.700.169
<leimboylinux> Shockwave Flash 11.7 r700
<leimboylinux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414627/
<kubine> Title: pepperflasch › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leimboylinux> vielleicht hilft das hier
<bekks> Deaktivier Version 11.2 und aktiviere 11.7
<leimboylinux> ok hab ich
<leimboylinux> flash player ne?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und dann Chrome neustarten und nochmal probieren.
<leimboylinux> hab ich soll ich mal probieren
<leimboylinux> ok
<leimboylinux> wenn ich weg bin wisst ihr bescheid
<leimboylinux> also bis jetzt funktioniert es
<bekks> Blame it on Adobe :P
<leimboylinux> nicht so eilig passieren kann es ja noch der texas chainsaw massaker mordet noch aber bischen laufen lassen
<leimboylinux> anscheinend kalppt es jungs ich danke euch. Ihr habt es drauf.
<die74_> guter bekks :)
<leimboylinux> jungs mein log an euch gilt noch immer aber ich bin gerade wieder abgesturzt 
<leimboylinux> lob
<leimboylinux> kann mir denn keiner helfen
<brainwash> also wären wir wieder beim hitzeproblem :P
<leimboylinux> aber es ist immer kühl von hitze spüre ich nichts
<musca> es reicht ja, wenn der Grafikchip sich überhitzt
<leimboylinux> ich versuch es mit firefox
<brainwash> lade mal bitte auch mal /var/log/syslog hoch
<leimboylinux> so bei terminal eingeben?
<brainwash> den inhalt der datei /var/log/syslog
<leimboylinux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414632/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> leimboylinux: Eine Überhitzung von GPU oder CPU spürt man in der Regel nicht an der Raumtemperatur (und auch nicht an dem was aus den Kühllüftern rauskommt)
<leimboylinux> achso
<leimboylinux> ich versuche mal mit firefox
<leimboylinux> boach was so alles ohne adblock zu sehen ist
<musca> und mit flash :)
<leimboylinux> so habe jetzt unter firefox laufen
<leimboylinux> vielleicht sollte ich chromium installieren
<brainwash> testweise in google chrome die mitgelieferte neue flash-player version deaktieren und die ältere nutzen
<brainwash> es gibt viele kombinationen, die man testen könnte :)
<leimboylinux> bis jetzt klappt es mit firefox die ganze zeit
<leimboylinux> so wie es aussieht liegt es an google chrom, da firefox gut abspielt
<brainwash> immerhin ein teilerfolg :)
<musca> die beiden Browser könnten unterschiedliche Versionen des Flashplayers nutzen
<leimboylinux> ich verabschiede mich heute und bedanke mich ganz herzlich an alle die mir geholfen haben... morgen arbeit
<termi> guten abend :>
<termi> hier jmd der sich mit wake on lan uaskennt?
<brainwash> bye :)
<brainwash> termi: hast du den wiki artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN schon durchgelesen?
<kubine> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<termi> ja alles schon probiert, schon stunden verschwendet
<termi> ich find den fehler nicgt, habe unzähloge anleitungen und seiten durchgearbeitet
<Rochvellon> termi> kann denn deine Hardware WoL?
<termi> naja im bios ist eine allow bot from networkfunktion
<termi> die ist an
<Rochvellon> termi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_booting http://www.howtogeek.com/57601/what-is-network-booting-pxe-and-how-can-you-use-it/
<kubine> Title: Network booting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<termi> oh :(
<termi> dann werde ich mich mal damit genauer beschäftigen -.-
<Rochvellon> termi> es müsste explizit dabei stehen, wenn die hardware WoL kann
<termi> danke, ich schau dann mal was ich mit dem network boot machen kann oder kümmer mich um neue hardware
<alllex> Hallo, weiß jemand ob es möglich für Benutzer von proftpf, die Rechte so zu setzen diese Ordern nicht verschieben können - obwohl die schreibrechte habe?
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-03
<Westbeam> hallo ihr :)
<Westbeam> hat es jemand von euch geschafft, C&C generäle mit wine zu installieren?
<k1l_> da guckst du am besten in wine app db
<k1l_> !wine > Westbeam ist dort verlinkt
<kubine> Westbeam ist dort verlinkt: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<Westbeam> habe ich schon, aber nach der anleitung dort klappt es nicht
<Westbeam> erhalte dann einen "Fehler: -1627 Funktion gescheitert"
<k1l_> die beste chance hast du dann wohl, wenn du die wine jungs direkt fragst: #winehq
<Westbeam> okay danke :)
<leszek> hi
<Noggo> ist es möglich bei ubuntu 13.04 das icon für eingebundene laufwerke im unity launcher zu verstecken
<brainwash> kann man diese nicht aus der leiste lösen?
<Noggo> beo jedem einstecken eines usb sticks ist wieder da aber auf meinem notebook möchte ich es aber nur auf dem desktop haben
<brainwash> und google hat keine lösung für diesen fall finden können?
<Noggo> nur für versionone bis 12.10
<brainwash> in 13.04 zeigen diese keine wirkung mehr? oder hast du es nicht getestet? :)
<jokrebel> Noggo: Weis jetzt grad auswendig nicht, ob es MyUnity auch (schon?) für 13.04 gibt. Aber damit kann man das zumindest hier bei 12.04.
<Noggo> die einstellungen gibt es nicht mehr
<brainwash> also, finden konnte ich eine lösung für 13.04 auch nicht
<brainwash> ich würde die methode mit dem blacklisten aber mal ausprobieren
<brainwash> also wie hier beschrieben http://askubuntu.com/a/195998
<kubine> Title: unity - How to remove launcher drive icons? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Noggo> werde ich mal probieren thx
<KojiroAK> Kurze Frage, nach was muss ich suchen um herauszufinden, wieso Alsamixer HDMI als Soundausgabe erkennt, aber pavucontrol diese nicht anzeigt?
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Fehler in Pulse
<KojiroAK> Erm, in ALSA-Mixer ist ja S/PDIF als  [aus] gekennzeichnet.
<dadrc> und?
<KojiroAK> dadrc~ hat also keine Auswirkung auf PA?
<dadrc> S/PDIF sollte erstmal mit HDMI nichts zu tun haben
<dadrc> KojiroAK, was sagt denn "pactl list sources"?
<KojiroAK> Da ist nur die dummy.
<KojiroAK> Oh, und das Mikro der Webcam.
<KojiroAK> Ah, toll, ich brauch doch die fglrx.
<KojiroAK> Und der Glotze kann ich nicht beibringen Bild über HDMI zu nehmen und Sound über Klinke.
<KojiroAK> Toll, meine Graka ist zu neu für radeon aber zu alt für fglrx.
<KojiroAK> Oder ich müsste Ubuntu 12.04 nutzen.
<brainwash> downgrade vom X server wäre eine weitere option
<KojiroAK> brainwash~ lsad
<KojiroAK> sorry, das sollte gelöscht werden.
<KojiroAK> brainwash~ da kann ich dann eigentlich genau so gut gleich auf 12.04
<brainwash> das wäre die saubere variante :)
<brainwash> obwohl schon lange bekannt, ärgert mich die entscheidung von AMD noch immer
<brainwash> und beim freien treiber ist kaum fortschritt zu erkennen :/
<ring0> also merke intel oder zur not nvidia
<TheInfinity> hmm. xen. internes netzwerk. nat. ich komme mit den domu schlicht nicht nach aussen. mag wer mithelfen zu suchen warum? ich kann die public ip den dom0 anpingen, alles darüber hinaus aber nicht.
<TheInfinity> netzwerk sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/12XY0uS7
<kubine> Title: Dom0: root@infinite-server:~# route -n Kernel IP routing table Destination - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> beides sind ubuntu 12.04
<KojiroAK> Mrmbl und die Karte kappt auch gleich on board sound.
<KojiroAK> Also wieder raus damit.
<geser> TheInfinity: ist /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward auf 1 gesetzt?
<TheInfinity> nein.
<TheInfinity> geser: dammit. das habe ich ganz vergessen bei all dem neuen xen kram
<TheInfinity> geser: tnx :)
<deem> Hi, ich kann seit Raring meine Samba Shares nicht mehr mounten. Ich bekomme immer nur ein "Permission denied". Geändert habe ich bis auf das Update auf Raring gar nichts. Die Berechtigungen stimmen auch, da ich mich mit meiner Windows VM wunderbar anmdelden kann.
<chk> hallo
<chk> ich habe ein skript geschrieben, wo mir die zahlen und striche von meiner mp3 sammlung löscht:
<chk> for i in *.mp3; do mv $i $(echo $i | sed 's/^[0-9]*[ \-]*//g'); done
<chk> wenn jetzt eine datei kommt mit leerzeichen im namen kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
<chk> mv: das angegebene Ziel »Dich.mp3“ ist kein Verzeichnis
<chk> weiß jemand wo das problem sein könnte?
<brainwash> die leerzeichen sind das problem :) also "" verwenden
<brainwash> $i -> "$i"
<chk> probier ich mal aus danke
<chk> habs jetz umgeändert:
<chk> for i in *.mp3; do mv "$i" $(echo "$i" | sed 's/^[0-9]*[ \-]*//g'); done
<chk> kommt aber noch der gleiche fehler
<chk> !join #linux-de
<kubine> chk: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<BlackMage> Wie kann ich mir alle Pakete auflisten die grade installiert sind?
<sdx23> !Paketverwaltung > BlackMage 
<kubine> BlackMage: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<sevi> Guten Tag, ich wollt mal fragen wie ich das standart Boot Menu in Ubuntu 13.04 ändern kann ??
<k1l> !grub2 > sevi 
<kubine> sevi: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sevi> danke, das trifft es wohl auf den Punkt !
<sevi> ehm... ich hab 2 platten drin ...  auf dr laten ist grub schon drau... kann ich nicht einfach in /etc/default/grub  ... GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ändern ?
<k1l> sevi: du sollst nicht grub2 installieren (den hast du schon) sondern den grub2 modifizieren. je nach dem, was du machen willst ist es dort erklärt
<matzexh> ich wiederhole mal meine frage von gestern: hallo, ich habe das mailserver tutorial von nefarius ( http://wiki.nefarius.at/linux/the_ueber_mail-server ) befolgt und habe nun das problem, dass sich postfix nicht zur datenbank connecten kann: May  2 19:51:26 ubuntu-server postfix/proxymap[3081]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Access denied for user 'postfix'@'localhost' (using password: YES)  Passwörter stimmen eigentlich,
<matzexh>  ich kann mich auch mittels mysql -u postfix
<kubine> Title: Högis Wiki – The Über Mail-Server (at wiki.nefarius.at)
<tobak> hallo alle zusammen. Darf man hier sein aktuelles ubuntu problem posten 
<tobak> da ich meinen pc aus der ferne booten will, jedoch die encryption option genutzt hab und so jedes mal beim booten des systems erstmal diese entschlüsseln lassen muss, wollte cih fragen: gibts eine möglichkeit diese abzuschalten
<sevi> @kll: danke. musste nur die reihenfolge der HDs ändern.. hat funktioniert
<sdx23> tobak: Vollverschlüsselnung? Nein. Neuinstallieren, am einfachsten.
<tobak> jo, diese vollverschlüsselung...
<tobak> mist...
<tobak> hab da irgendwas rumgewurschtelt um n ownCloud server aufzusetzen und nu packt einen die panik, ob mans nochmal schafft :)
<tobak> naja, machste nix...
<tobak> trotzdem danke mein bester...
<tobak> bye
<uuuuuu> hallo, ich nachdem ich zusätzlich zu Ubuntu 12.10 noch Win 7 auf meinem laptop installiert habe, bootete nur noch windows.
<uuuuuu> nach der anleitung im wiki habe ich mit der root-directory-methode den bootloader wiederhergestellt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uuuuuu> nun startet zwar wieder  ubuntu aber ich kann beim hochfahren nicht auswählen ob ich Win 7 starten möchte
<uuuuuu> wie füge ich denn nun win 7 zu den bootoptionen hinzu?
<k1l> uuuuuu: lass mal ein "sudo update-grub" laufen
<k1l> und guck ob er dein win erkennt
<uuuuuu> k1l:  oh, das war einfach, er scheint es erkannt zu haben. ich starte nun neu um zu testen ob es funktioniert hat
<uuuuuu> ich dachte immer man müsse die option für windows irgendwo selbst eintragen und update-grube macht dann nur die änderung aktiv
<k1l> nee. der os-prober sollte das schon finden, wenn man nicht ganz abgefahrene partitionen hat
<fabian__> hi
<uuuuuu> k1l: vielen dank. es hat funktioniert
<k1l> uuuuuu: top
<humanuser32> Hallo, ich verwende Xubuntu 13.04. Im Software-Center (Standardpaketquellen) ist ein Paket mit dem Namen "Evolution-Kalender" zu finden, das die Gnome-Shell beinhaltet: http://s1.directupload.net/images/130503/vgjvp4rp.jpg
<humanuser32> Kann sich hier jemand darum kümmern??
<k1l> um was kümmern?
<humanuser32> Um die Korrekte Benennung des Paketes ^^
<k1l> !bug > humanuser32 
<k1l> !fehler_melden > humanuser32 
<kubine> humanuser32: Informationen zu Fehler_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<humanuser32> k1l: Dort wird nur beschriben, wie man Bugs in Paketen beschreibt
<k1l> das ist ein bug des paketes
<humanuser32> und wie heißt das Paket?
<k1l> das hast du doch selber genannt
<humanuser32> Nein, es könnte "Evolution-Kalender" heißen (Das finde ich in Launchpad nicht) oder es könnte irgend einen Namen bezüglich der Shell haben...
<guntbert> humanuser32: schau unter "weitere Inormationen" nach wie das paket wirklich heisst
<Linus123> hi sidn noch ein paar da zur später stund?
<Linus123> ich hab heute mal alles hinter mich gelassen einfach mal alles gelöscht natürlich auch gleich ubuntu 13.04 raufgehaun mit kompletter plattenverschlüsselung nun steh ich da ohne windows und mit verschlüsselung Kann man die verschlüsselung irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<koegs> Linus123: nein
<Linus123> ?
<koegs> !
<Linus123> neue festplatte kaufen?
<Rochvellon> neuinstallation
<Linus123> wat?
<Linus123> die ist doch verschlüsselt
<k1l_> trozdem kannn man die formatieren
<koegs> die Partitionen sind verschlüsselt, nicht die platte
<koegs> und die Partitionen kann man löschen
<Linus123> ist die verschlüsselung dann weg?
<Rochvellon> ja
<Linus123> aber jetzt ist erstmal alles verschlüsselt oder?
<Linus123> das war ja ein ding erstmal schien es so als würde das passwort nicht stimmen dabei war das keyboar layout noch auf english beim angeben des verschlüsselungspassworts man man 
<Linus123> ich wollt ja erst mit 12.04 alternate cd verschlüsseln aber das ging nicht mit sd karte hab ich gebrannte bischen über de fassungsvermögen der cd blieb stehen ging nicht weiter nach angabe des rechnernamens hab ich 20 minuten gewarten und danach 13.04 gemacht
<Linus123> 13.04 ist eigentlich nur ne notlösng
<Linus123> ich dacht eja da ist alles verschlüsselt und man kann dann nichts mehr machen mit der platte 
<Linus123> das ist erstmal ziemlich blöd ohne windows steh erstmal da jetzt
<k1l_> wo ist nochmal das problem mit der verschlüsselung?
<Linus123> na ich musste ja windows auch löschen weil sonst nicht hätte vershclüsseln können ich wollte ja auch mal verschlüsseln
<Linus123> ich dachte das beträfe die gedsamte festplatte das war ja auch meine intention
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linus123> weil da ja die trojaner nicht mehr gehen wenn man verschlüsselt?
<Linus123> das hab ich so gelesen
<Rochvellon> das hat damit nichts zu tun, denn ein trojaner nistet sich in das jeweilige system ein
<Rochvellon> egal ob verschlüsselt oder nicht
<Linus123> ja das stand ja auch nur ein paar trojaner gehen dann nicht
<k1l_> Linus123: du hast keine ahnung was und wofür verschlüsselung ist
<k1l_> Linus123: das ist auch verkehrt
<Linus123> ist ja auch egal ich mein die hauptfrage von mir wäre ja kann ich denn jetzt windows wieder installieren obwohl die festplatte ja verschlüsselt ist?
<bekks> Die ist nicht verschlüsselt. Die Ubuntu-Installation ist verschlüsselt.
<Linus123> wieso steht denn da die gesamte festplatte verschlüsseln
<bekks> Verschlüsselte Festplatten sind nur mit teuer zu bezahlenden Tools machbar, die wirklich viel Geld kosten.
<Rochvellon> du formatierst oder erstellst die partitionen neu
<die74> schwere Geburt :)
<Linus123> könnte ich also jetzt mit der windows installations cd alles löschen auch ubuntu aber warum muss ich denn windows löschen wenn ich ubuntu verschlüsseln will das versteh ich nicht 13.04 
<bekks> Wieso willst Du überhaupt verschlüsseln, wenn dein Windows nicht verschlüsselt ist.
<bekks> Ja, da ist mit absicht kein Fragezeichen.
<Linus123> windows ist ja jetzt weg
<Rochvellon> ja, du solltest mit der windows-cd die partitionen löschen und erstellen können.
<Rochvellon> und das mit der festplatte verschlüsseln bezieht sich auf die partitionen, in denen linux installiert wird
<Linus123> aha ich dachte schon ich muss morgen zum markt ne neue festplatte kaufen ich hätte da noch eine liegen die hab ich auch eingebaut heute nach dem schreck wegen keyboard layout war ja englisch und ich hab das verschlüsselungspasswort für deutsch gemacht naja
<Linus123> aber die alte platte macht sowieso schon komsiche geräusche deswegen liegts sie ja auch nur rum 
<Linus123> das ist also nur das man auf die daten von linux nicht zugreifen kann und nicht das man ein anderes linux oder windows nabenher installieren kann achso hm 
<Rochvellon> jop, oder wenn dir die platte entwendet wird, dass dann nicht die daten mal ebenso ausgelesen werden können
<Linus123> trotzdem stand da gesamte festplatte verschlüsseln oder so
<bekks> Ja, und was bedeutet, wurde schon gesagt.
<die74> Linus123: https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Themen/Cyber-Sicherheit/Content_Cyber-Sicherheit/Empfehlungen/produktkonfiguration/BSI-E-CS-001.html
<kubine> Title: BSI: PCs unter Microsoft Windows - für Privatanwender - (at www.bsi.bund.de)
<Linus123> oh man jetzt muss ich aber windows wieder neu machen auch mit winfuture 5 stunden muss ich immer rechnen 
<Linus123> eigentlich wenn windows erstmal weg ist und nur ubuntu da vielleicht beschäftige ich mich jetzt auch mal mehr mit ubuntu und boote nicht immer gleich in windows rein wenn mal was nicht geht
<Linus123> musss mal sehen
<bekks> Betriebssystem einmal installieren, Image ziehen. Zum Restore Image zurückspielen und Bootloader neu bauen. Fertig. Dauert keine fünf Stunden.
<Linus123> doch mit winfute update aber trotzdem noch 
<bekks> Du hast den Satz nicht verstanden :)
<Linus123> erstmal müssen die update rauf ohne geh ich nicht ins internet
<bekks> Und das macht man einmal, und zieht dann das Image.
<Linus123> ich mein bis man es produktiv einsetzen kann von der zeitspanne her 
<bekks> Das nennt sich dann "Backup".
<bekks> Und ich meine das auch. Restore, Bootloader, done.
<Linus123> ja hab leider kein backup gemacht
<Linus123> das ist aber auch so mein kumpels die hauen mir da manchmal son virus rauf wenn ich nicht guck verschlüsselung ist da auch schon gut denke ich
<bekks> Falsch.
<Linus123> das sind idioten sind das
<bekks> Das mag ja sein. Aber du hast nicht verstanden, was Verschlüsselung ist und wie sie funktioniert.
<Linus123> AES 256 bit
<bekks> Völlig egal.
<Rochvellon> verschlüsselung der partitionen dient nur dazu, dass das system im heruntergefahrenen zustand nicht ausgelesen werden kann, wenn man das pw nicht kennt
<bekks> Sobald dein System gebooted ist und du einen Virus einschleust, hast du einen Virus.
<bekks> Der wird dann auch verschlüsselt, wie das gesamte restliche System :>
<Linus123> ich hab ja jetzt erstmal ubuntu mit trojaner ist da ja nicht soviel
<bekks> Denkst du.
<Rochvellon> auch unter linux gibt es schadsoftware
<bekks> Es gibt mehr als genug Trojaner für Linux.
<Linus123> achso das ist aber denn ziemlich neu ne 
<Linus123> ich las gibt nur 2
<Linus123> und die ward nur im labor gesichtet
<bekks> Wenn du "älter als 20 Jahre" als neu betrachtest - dann ja.
<Rochvellon> richtig hingegen ist, dass es für linux momentan nicht aktraktiv genug ist, dafür schadsoftware zu schreiben, weil linux nicht so verbreitet ist
<Linus123> ich weiss das schon ganz gut warum das nicht so verbreitet ist 
<Linus123> trottels wie ich wissen irgendwann nicht weiten stehen sie da und denn was nun
<Linus123> obwohl ich mittlerweile auch schon anderen zeigen kann wie man iḿ terminal das verzeichnis wechselt und auch wie man was löscht und so
<Linus123> hab heut erstmal mein gesamte laptop aufgeschraubt weil eine schraube in son loch reinfiel als ich die festplatte mit der alten wahrscheinlich auch schon nicht mehr 100 prozentig funktionsfähigen festplatte tauschte und dabei hab ich allerhand so dünne käbelchen abgerissen oder abgegangen also bis jetzt geht noch alles wolln mal hoffen
<Linus123> die gehen mehr so in die breite die kabel
<Linus123> so dünne plättchen 
<Linus123> ich weiss nicht ob ich die überall richtig reingemacht hab
<Linus123> die gehören doch in son schacht ne?
<Linus123> sone schächte die man hochklappt und dann das käbelchen reinmacht und wieder runterklappt 
<Linus123> is ja n ding das ich alle schrauben wiedergefunden hab
<Linus123> aber auf eine wärs ja auch nicht drauf angekommen ne?
<alps> hi. wodurch wird denn die .gtkrc-2.0 erstellt. irgendwie ist die bei meinem neuen system nicht vorhanden.
<Linus123> ich find das aber komsich wenn da steht gesamte festplatte verschlüsseln aber es wird blos das eine system verschlüsselt
<alps> # -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT
<alps> so ist das bei meinem anderen system mit xubuntu 12.10
<Rochvellon> Linus123> gerade bei solchen hardwarefragen wäre es besser, du gehst zu jemanden, der sich mit hardwarefragen auskennt und dir dann die fragen beantwortet, denn übers netz können wir deine hardware nicht sehen
<alps> ich dachte ich erstell die jetzt einfach selber aber dann wird .gtkrc.mine ignoriert 
<Linus123> nö die tastur geht ja auch ist wohl richtig reingestöpselt 
<alps> in der .gtkrc-2.0 ist ein include "/home/user/.gtkrc.mine"
<alps> ich muss mal irgendeine gui verwendet haben die die automatisch geschieben hat, wenn ich nur wüßte was das war
<alps> jemand ne idee? lxappearance etc?
<Linus123> warum steht denn da die gesamte festplatte verschlüsseln 
<Linus123> müsste es nicht dann partition heissen?
<alps> Linus123: luks?
<Linus123> nö ich hab ubuntu 13.04 mit lvm und so ich wollte ja erst mit 12.04 alternate aber da war immer nur der lila bilschirm ging nicht weiter 
<Linus123> nach 20 minuten hab ich das abgebrochen
<alps> aah ok. dann weis ich auch nicht.
<alps> schlafen wohl alle schon
<Linus123> ich wollt auch shcon längst ins bett gehen aber das mit der verschlüsselung hat mich ganz surcheinander gebracht ausserdem steh ich jetzt erstmal da ohne windows
<alps> hast alles platt gemacht und nun läuft nichts?
<Linus123> doch ich dachte aber das die gesamte festplatte verschlüsselt sei
<Linus123> jetzt weiss ich ja das geht noch einiges da kann man noch was machen
<Rochvellon> Linus123> wie schon geschrieben: mit dem installationsmedium von windows solltest du die partitionen löschen und neu erstellen können. und wenn du dann noch platz frei lässt, kannst du in den freien bereich dann noch linux installieren. lass dann aber die komplettverschlüsselung erstmal weg :)
<Linus123> ja ich wollte ja auch windows drauflassen nur wenn ich die option ubuntu 13.04 neben windows installieren genommen hätte hätte ich nicht verschlüsseln können die option wurde erst anklickbar als ich alles löschen nahm
<alps> aah genau. geht halt auch nicht anders mit dem installer
<Linus123> ist ja auch egal ich geh jetzt auch ins bett gute nacht
<alps> Rochvellon: hast du vielleicht ne ahnung wodurch die .gtkrc-2.0 in home automatisch erstellt wird?
<Rochvellon> Linus123> du kannst auch nur das heimatverzeichnis unter ubuntu verschlüsseln lassen. diese option kommt jedoch erst später, nämlich wenn der benutzer angelegt wird.
<alps> auf einem system hier war sie direkt vorhanden, auf dem neuen nicht (beide xubuntu 12.10)
<Rochvellon> alps> nope, sry
<alps> zu spät is schon weg
<alps> kannst du evtl. mal nachschauen ob bei dir die datei vorhanden ist?
<musca> alps: da kommen benutzer-spezifische Einstellungen rein, z.B. das von Dir ausgewählte Theme
<Rochvellon> alps> nein, bei mir unter 10.04 ist diese datei nicht vorhanden
<alps> musca: das is mir klar. auf einem system wurde sie anscheinend automatisch gereriert und deshalb läuft auch alles. auf dem neuen nicht.
<alps> *generiert
<alps> Rochvellon: danke
<Rochvellon> yw
<alps> http://nopaste.info/cd760d87f2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<alps> ich brauch die datei um die .gtkrc.mine anzusprechen
<alps> wenn ich sie manuell erstelle scheints nicht zu funktionieren
<alps> jawoll problem gelöst. gtk-chtheme erstellt die config :)
<wheeler_> moin?!
<alps> moinsn
<wheeler_> ah hier ist ja jemand*lach*
<alps> ^^
<wheeler_> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es so was wie teamviewer gibt... das ich eventuell mal von unterweg(android4.0) mein ubuntu steuern kann?!
<alps> moment
<musca> http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/linux.aspx
<kubine> Title: Kostenloser TeamViewer Download für Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<alps> vnc könntest du nehmen wenn du ne gui brauchst
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-04
<alps> http://kanaka.github.io/noVNC/
<kubine> Title: noVNC (at kanaka.github.io)
<alps> z.B. 
<wheeler_> hey vielen dank... ich habe es nähmlich im "APPSTORE"(so nenne ich das einfach mal)  nicht gefunden... und ich benötige es eigentlich nur mal.. von unterwegs, wenn ich sachen auf m server oder so packen muss... 
<alps> appstore ich brech ab :D
<wheeler_> verzeihung "Ubuntu Software-Center" hihi
<alps> passt schon. mir jedenfalls ^^
<alps> ansonsten http://www.tightvnc.com/ evtl.
<kubine> Title: TightVNC: VNC-Compatible Free Remote Control / Remote Desktop Software (at www.tightvnc.com)
<Rochvellon> oder auch vinagre, was mit vnc und ssh arbeitet
<alps> kenn ich auch noch nich
<alps> schau ich mir mal an
<wheeler_> tut mir leid... ist für mich alles irgent wie fach chinesisch^^ ich habe mir das system eigentlich installiert um mugge aufzunehmen und mixen... muss mich also komplett einfuchsen hier^
<wheeler_> aber ich denke ich bin hier richtig wenn ich fragen habe^^
<alps> womit recordest du denn? nur so aus neugierde
<Rochvellon> wheeler_> ja, es gibt teamviewer für linux, doch das solltest du vom hersteller beziehen
<wheeler_> ich habe TV schon installiert... und ich nutze das vorinstallierte programm... ein kollege von mir hat mal eine komplett produktion damit gemacht... meinte das es sehr gut ist... also arduor... soll wohl auch viel mit plugins funktionieren und so... 
<musca> Rochvellon: kann man damit den Ubuntu-Rechner von einem anderen Rechner fernsteuern lassen?
<alps> ah ardour ja
<wheeler_> musca... mit windows funktioniert es... da kann ich mein rechner sogar vom android handy steuern
<Rochvellon> ja, das geht
<wheeler_> @alps hast du sonst eine alternative?!
<musca> ok
<alps> zum recorden jetzt?
<wheeler_> jo?!
<alps> ich benutz cubase
<alps> könntest auch audacity nehmen
<wheeler_> ja würde ich auch machen... habe aber keine knete für und mein gitarero findet sein le5 key nicht mehr... weiß aber auch nicht ob er den schon angefordert hat
<alps> kann man auch ne ganze menge mit anstellen
<alps> hab auch nur ne studentenversion wo nen haufen gute features fehlen
<alps> keine workspaces und so. gu nervig
<alps> *gut
<Rochvellon> solche sachen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<alps> kk
<wheeler_> also mit audacity habe cih es probiert... aber da kannste nicht "echtzeit" mixen und oder krams starten... wen was abgespielt wird ist alles ausgegruat... oder keine ahnung von...^^
<wheeler_> sry
<alps> aber is so leise hier ^^
<wheeler_> ich muss so wie so erst mal ins bett^^ danke erst mal für eure hilfe... 
<exogen> hallo, ich hatte im Terminal seltsames: http://pastebin.com/8QVHhbhh
<kubine> Title: [000:000] Browser XEmbed support present: 1 [000:001] Browser toolkit is Gtk2. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<alps> kein problem
<alps> machs gut
<exogen> Ist das evt. was sicherheitsrelevantes?
<alps> worüber machst du dir sorgen? ich seh nichts schlimmes, kann mich aber auch irren.
<musca> exogen: Du hast den Browser aus dem Terminal gestartet, und er hat ein paar infos ausgegeben.
<alps> achso verstehe ^^
<exogen> naja da steht was mit GoogleTalkPlugin aber ich habe schon seit über nen Monat nicht über Google telefoniert.
<alps> ich weiß zwar nicht so richtig wie das läuft da ich es nicht benutze aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter
<alps> http://mytechieself.blogspot.de/2009/10/easy-way-to-disable-google-talk-plugin.html
<kubine> Title: My Techie Self: An easy way to disable the Google talk plugin in Firefox (at mytechieself.blogspot.de)
<exogen> alps: ja, das deaktivieren kann ich über Erweiterungen machen. Das ist klar. Ich dachte nur, evt. ist das ne Sicherheitslücke und jemand will mein Micro anzapfen oder so :D
<musca> exogen: das sind nur ein paar Meldungen, die das Plugin beim Starten ausgibt. (generell sind Warnings keine Errors)
<exogen> na gut :)
<alps> genau keine panik
<musca> das Plugin wird vermutlich nur Anrufe annehmen können, wenn es gestartet ist
<exogen> ja gut aber mein Firefox läuft schon seit Stunden und die Meldung kam erst seit kurzem... hatte aber keine Google Webseite offen...
<exogen> vielleicht war das, weil ich GoogleEarth offen hatte?
<alps> kann sein. kannste ja mal testen
<bjoern1> Hi 2 all
<bjoern1> Habe gerade versucht Wine 32 auf ubuntu zu installieren. Bin neu und komme eher aus der Musiker Ecke...also noob-antworten, wenn möglich.
<bjoern1> *ubuntu studio 13.4
<elkng> alle warten auf neu ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> elkng: Warum solten sie?
<bullgard4> s/solten/sollten/
<elkng> warum nicht ?
<Harald523> Ich hab mir da grad aegisub 2.1.9 runtergeladen, einen Untertitel-Editor
<Harald523> Der checkt als erstes nach Updates und findet gleich ZWEI aktuellere Versionen. Wieso wurden DIE nicht von vornherein vom Synaptic installiert?!
<Harald523> und dann gibt's da einen Update-Check, aber alles, was das macht, ist Updates ANZEIGEN und man kann dann wählen zwischen "Remind me again in a week" und "close". 
<Harald523> Wie krieg ich die neuste Version denn jetzt auf meinen Rechner?!
<geser> Harald523: viele Pakete werden von Debian nach Ubuntu übernommen, und wenn der Debian-Paketmaintainer das Paket nicht aktualisiert hat, gibt es eine neuere Version in Ubuntu wenn sich jemand findet der das Paket (für Ubuntu) aktualisiert
<geser> (siehe auch http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=691384)
<kubine> Title: #691384 - aegisub: Please update to aegisub 3.x - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<Harald523> geser, ich hab da jetzt dieses sourcenpaket aegisub-3.0.2.tar.xz runtergeladen, wie installier ich das denn jetzt wohl?
<geser> da wirst du wohl selbst kompilieren müssen, meistens gibt es eine README/INSTALL oder ähnliche Datei, die beschreibt, wie kompiliert/installiert wird
<koegs> und dann am besten noch checkinstall nutzen
<koegs> !checkinstall > Harald523 
<kubine> Harald523: Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<geser> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren dürfte auch hilfreich sein
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> geser da klappt irgendwas nicht oder ich versteh's nicht.
<Harald523> geser, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414637/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> Harald523: ich habe bisher checkinstall nicht genutzt, aber ich glaube du musst das Programm vorher schon kompiliert haben bevor du es mit checkinstall in ein Paket packen kannst
<koegs> sudo checkinstall ersetzt "make install"
<Linus123> benutzt jemand von euch ubuntu 13.04?
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: ja ich ;)
<Linus123> gut
<Linus123> gehst du mal ins terminal und machst sudo nautilus
<Linus123> und jetzt versuch mal ein neues leere dokument zu erstellen gehts bei dir auch nicht ich kann nur neue ordner erstellen
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: ja, ist aber keine so gut Idee
<Linus123> s
<dadrc> sudo nautilus o0
<Linus123> kann ich das irgendwo einstellen dass ich wieder neue leere dokumente erstellen kann mit sudo nautilus
<Linus123> ich kann nur neue ordner erstellen wenn ich sudo nautilus mache
<Linus123> was spricht denn gegen sudo nautilus?
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: Bei mir gehts, dagegen spricht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linus123> was geht bei dir
<Linus123> du kannst neue leere dokumente erstellen wenn du sudo nautilus gemacht hast?
<dadrc> Gegen die Nutzung von sudo mit grafischen Programmen spricht, dass man sich damit gerne mal die Rechte auf wichtigen Dateien im Profil kaputtmacht, was im Zweifelsfall dazu führt, dass man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann.
<Linus123> ein blankes textfile
<Linus123> bis jetzt toi toi toi geht alles trotzdem
<dadrc> Tjo. Ich würd dir trotzdem zur Nutzung von gksu raten
<dadrc> Hat den gleichen Effekt, aber keine Nebenwirkungen.
<Linus123> ich find das aber praktischen wenn man mal neue datei hinzufügen muss als root
<dadrc> ↑
<dadrc> `gksu nautilus`, keine kaputten Rechte, trotzdem Root.
<Linus123> mal gucken
<Linus123> ist noch ga rnicht installiert hier
<dadrc> Was, gksu? Was hast du denn da genau für ein Ubuntu?
<Linus123> 13.04
<Linus123> hab aber shcon so ein bisschen auf geschwindigkeit getrimmt nixie pixel youtube speed up ubuntu startprogramme usw
<Linus123> ist gksu denn standart in ubuntu drin auch in 13.04?
<dadrc> Ja.
<Linus123> korruptes iso image?
<Linus123> hab doch die checksums geprüft
<dadrc> Nö, von kaputten ISOs kann man im Allgemeinen nicht installieren.
<dadrc> Egal, installier es halt.
<Linus123> hab ich ja 
<bekks> Was bedeutet "nixie pixel youtube speed up ubuntu startprogramme usw"?
<Linus123> hab auch schon gksu nautilus gemacht aber was denn jetzt es erscheint nichts nach der passworteingabe
<Linus123> ?
<Linus123> hallo?
<elkng> Torvalds321: guten abend
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: Also ich kann per »sudo nautilus« ein neues leeres Dokument erstellen
<Linus123> auch in etc?
<Linus123> ich kann nur ordner erstellen
<koegs> das macht man so einfach nicht -.-
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: bei mir geht »gksu nautilus« auch nicht  
<Linus123> natoll
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: kannst mal sudo -H probieren
<Linus123> sudo -h nautilus?
<bekks> Nein.
<Linus123> was denn
<bekks> Den Link oben hast Du nicht gelesen, odeR?
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: nein »sudo -H nautilus«
<Linus123> ich will das das wieder wie damals ist ubuntu 12.04 jetzt ist alles anders in nautilus
<bekks> Du kannst bis 2017 auch bei 12.04 bleiben.
<bekks> Dann ist noch 4 Jahre alles so wie du es kennst.
<UbuPhillup> Linus123: mit sudo hat sich nichts geändert
<Linus123> ich weiss ja nicht was du für ne version hast aber ich hab 13.04 und ich kann wenn ich sudo nautilus mache kein neues leeres blankes dokument erstellen 
<Linus123> nur ordner
<koegs> Linus123: und selbst wenn es ginge, so macht man das nicht, wie oft sollen wir das noch sagen?
<Linus123> ich will ja nur eine datei zufüngen wo ich sonst keine rechte zu hätte schön einfach alternativen?
<bekks> sudo touch ...
<Linus123> sudo touch?
<Linus123> mehr nicht
<bekks> Kommen wir mal zum ursprünglichen Problem:
<Linus123> sudo touch nautilus?
<bekks> Welche Datei willst du wo hinzufügen und warum?
<koegs> !einsteiger > Linus123 
<kubine> Linus123: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<bekks> Vergiss dieses nautilus endlich mal. 
<Mokkujin> Moin Moin
<Linus123> openvpn zertifikate und config files etc/openvpn 
<UbuPhillup> Mokkujin: hi
<Linus123> ich geh erstmal happi happi machen sprich essen um genau zu sein wurst viele heissen linus 
<koegs> Linus123: da empfehle ich die Lektüre hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linus123> sagen wir mal ich muss eine neue datei erstellen zb ipv6-disabled in sysctl.d ich hab das immer mit sudo nautilus und dann bin ich da hin zu sysctl.d und hab rechtsklick und neues dokument erstellen und so weiter aber wie mach ich das denn anders besser eurer meinung nach?
<Linus123> ich will da ja nicht die ganze zeit im terminal mich quälen
<Linus123> mit irgendwelchen pfaden 
<Linus123> sudo nautilus war immer so schön einfach in 12.04 gewesen das will ich eigentlich nicht missen aber wenn man nichmal ein neues leeres dokument erstellen kann bringt das ja auch nicht viel ordner kann man erstellen  
<Linus123> wenn ich ohne sudo nautilus öffne kann ich leere dokumente erstellen aber nicht wenn ich sudo nautilus mache ist das ein bug?
<Linus123> ?
<apollo13> die frage ist warum würde man ipv6-disabled überhaupt brauchen wollen :þ
<apollo13> und vergiss nautilus, du willst dir konsoleneditoren für so ein zeugs anschauen
<apollo13> wer sudo nautilus ausführt gehört geteert und gefedert
<apollo13> oh und weg isser :/
<leszek> hi
<wheeler_> mahlzeit.. ich habe mal ne frage... gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit "picasa" auf ubuntu zu laufen zu lassen, außer über "wine"?!
<dadrc> Nö, Google hat Picasa für Linux eingestellt, vor 'nem Jahr oder so
<dadrc> Entweder Picasa in Wine oder 'ne Alternative wie Shotwell oder F-Spot
<wheeler_> aber ich habe noch ne version gefunden... und installiert... mal gucken wie sich das verhält und wie mein weibchen damit zu recht kommt
<dadrc> Naja, du kannst halt die alte Version da benutzen, aber kann gut sein, dass die nicht fehlerfrei ist, weil irgendwelche Libraries nicht mehr passen oder so.
<wheeler_> das muss meine frau letzt endlich herausfinden...  die kickt den kram erst mal auf meinem lappi, und wenns gut geht kriegt sie das auf ihr netti^
<bekks> Oder digikam.
<elkng> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=256395 NSFW, pinkiepie wird verrückt
<elkng> falschen Kanal
<subz3r0> hoi
<subz3r0> muss wohl blind sein bei der manpage von "ls"
<subz3r0> wie kann ich denn rekursiv mir nur  directotires ausgeben lassen?
<subz3r0> der listed immer die dateien mit. habs mit ls -Rd versucht, aber so zeigt er mir gar nix mehr an dann
<koegs> subz3r0: evtl. hilft dir find :)
<subz3r0> koegs: mit ls geht es nicht?
<koegs> sieht nicht so aus, aber mit "find . -type d" ist das doch schnell gemacht
<subz3r0> jo so gehts natürlich auch :)
<subz3r0> dachte ich hätte was übersehen in der ls manpage ;)
<vectory> ich nehm lieber :) 'ls -F | grep /$'
<Mokkujin> moin moin
<Geruchsfernsehen> ille
<Minipluto> huhu. Ich habe gerade 13.04 installiert und die ganze Oberfläche hängt für einen Augenblick alle 0,5s (!) beim Live System war das noch nicht so… finde auch nichts entsprechendes im Netz. Xorg hat auch immer eine Auslastung von 3 bis 6 Prozent, das ist ja auch schon verdächtig :/
<Minipluto> ist eine Intel GM965 aber in der Live Version ging es halt noch und das einzige was ich bisher gemacht habe ist apt-get remove ubuntuone* und unity-lens-shopping
<Minipluto> okay bei der Installation hab ich direkt Updates herunterladen lassen… da ist dann ja auch noch ein Unterschied zur Live Version
<UbuPhillup> Minipluto: bevor du was entfernt hast gings da noch?
<Minipluto> UbuPhillup: bin mir nicht so sicher… weil das war so in den ersten 30 Sekunden. Terminal auf, eingetippt
<UbuPhillup> Minipluto: hast du mal neugestartet ?
<Minipluto> UbuPhillup: klar
<UbuPhillup> Minipluto: sonst könnest die entfernten Paket einfach mal wieder installieren, dann sieht man ja ob es daran lag
 * UbuPhillup glaubt eigentlich nicht das es daran liegen könnte, aber wer weiß ...
<Minipluto> aha der schreibt mir auch permanent etws in die xorg.0.log rein… führt mich zu diesem Bugreport: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56701
<kubine> Title: Bug 56701 DDC gathered Modelines loop (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<UbuPhillup> Minipluto: tja konnte natürlich auch ein bug in Xorg sein
<Minipluto> ich schau mal eben im grub menü nach einem älteren Kernel
<Minipluto> ist natürlich noch kein älterer Kernel da, den man booten könnte *G* aber es fängt zumindest erst nach dem login an zu ruckeln
<Minipluto> und dann meldet sich auch kurz danach schon der totem thumbnailer oder sowas, dass er abgestürzt sei -.-
<Minipluto> ich schau später noch mal rein...
<Minipluto> noch ein bisschen rumprobieren
<Linus123> hallo unetbootin startet nicht hier in 13.04...
<Linus123> was da los wie siehts bei euch aus
<Linus123> hallo unetbootin startet nicht hier in 13.04
<Linus123> wie siehts bei euch aus
<Linus123> gibts da alternativen für linux/ubuntu?
<Linus123> startet unetbootin bei euch in ubuntu 13.04
<Linus123> ich will kubuntu neben ubuntu installieren biette da sist sehr wichtig und wenn es geht heute abend noch also das installieren
<Minipluto> habe Ubuntu einfach mal neu installiert (dauert ja nicht lange…) und nun gehts. Weiß aber nicht, warum.
<jokrebel> Linus123: Im 5 Minutentakt alles zu wiederhoöen wird keine bessere/schneller Antwort liefern.
<deem> Linus123: nimm doch das tool, das ubuntu mitliefert
<deem> oder dd
<Linus123> ja ich mach das jetzt mit startmedienersteller
<Linus123> ja trotzdem geht das nicht unetbootin in 13.04 das muss doch auch gesagt werden
<jokrebel> Linus123: Versuch besser mal konkreter zu werden und auch vielleicht Fehlermeldungen NoPasten.
<jokrebel> !paste > Linus123
<kubine> Linus123: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Linus123> boah das zeiht sich bei 44 % bleibt der irgendwie steehen
<deem> Linus123: das dauert ein wenig. Habe er Geduld.
<Linus123> jetzt gehts nach der passworteingabe wegen bootloader
<Linus123> ich habe gehört kubuntu 13.04 bzw kde soll irgendwie schneller geworden sein will das mal testen
<Fanchen> Abend. Ich hab Probleme, unter Ubuntu 13.04 Tonausgabe über HDMI zu kriegen, offenbar wird dafür kein Ausgabegerät erkannt. In 12.04 gabs in den Sound Settings noch nen Hardware-Tab, wo man das Ausgabegerät einfach wählen konnte. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<stevieh> Fanchen: es gab mal irgendwelche tricks bei der HD4000 in den alsa settings was einzutragen...
<Fanchen> Hm, kann ich ja mal suchen. Aber es geht nicht (nur) um die HD4000. Gibts denn keinen Ersatz für den Hardware-Tab? Wirkt, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas seltsam, den ersatzlos zu streichen...
<stevieh> in 12.10 hab ich ein "Ausgabe" Tab, da erscheint dann auch HDMI, wenn es an ist.
<stevieh> 13.04 hab ich noch nicht installiert.
<Fanchen> Ich kanns nicht beimselben Gerät vergleichen, ich hab hier ein Laptop mit 12.04 bei dem es problemlos klappt, eins mit 13.04, bei dem es nicht klappt, und noch eins mit 13.04, das aber nen Displayport-Ausgang hat und nicht HDMI, aber da klappt auch nichts.
<Fanchen> Was ich versucht habe ist mit pavucontrol unter Configuration das Profil zu ändern (da hab ich z.B. nen "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output"), aber das bringt offenbar nichts.
<stevieh> k.a. mit 12.10 ging bei mir dann mit nem X230 irgendwann alles: DP, HDMI und sogar Docking Audio... 
<Fanchen> ... allerdings auch nur beim Rechner mit Displayport, der mit HDMI zeigt da nur Analoge Ausgänge an
<Fanchen> Ich habs X230t.
<stevieh> nächste Woche probier ich 13.04 mal aus, dann kann ich mehr sagen ;-)
<Fanchen> Hm, okay. Vielleicht lass ich mich dann noch mal blicken :D
<sgo_> msg /NickServ hello
<ppq> sgo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC hier gibt es einen kleinen irc-einstieg ;)
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sgo> ppq, danke! Schon lange nicht mehr IRC verwendet... ;-)
<brainwash> folgender bug scheint noch immer zu existieren.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/1075274
<kubine> Title: Bug #1075274 “Flash Plugin crashes in YouTube Fullscreen mode” : Bugs : “adobe-flashplugin” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<brainwash> wie schafft das der player von YouTube (Google) bloß?
<jokrebel> brainwash: Flash? Flash _ist_ ein Bug ;-)
<jokrebel> brainwash: Er nutzt HTML5
<brainwash> aber nicht automatisch bzw. als standard
<brainwash> jedoch macht flash im vollbild NUR auf youtube probleme
<brainwash> was sehr merkwürdig ist
<jokrebel> cu
<fbausch> brainwash: https://www.youtube.com/html5 ;-) 
<kubine> Title: YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich habe ein thinkpad t410 und ubuntu 12.10  64bit drauf 
<watschu> nun habe ich das pech, eine sehr laute hdd verbaut zu haben und gerade kein geld mir eine ssd zu kaufen.
<watschu> (die hdd macht konstant geräusche wie ein lüfter, also kein klackern sondern nur ein "rauschen"
<watschu> ich habe gelesen, dass man mit hdparm standbye-richtlinien für festplatten einstellen kann
<watschu> und mit "hdparm -y" die platte in den standbye schicken kann.
<watschu> soweit funktioniert das auch, aber die platte startet nach spätestens 3 sekunden wieder von alleine (ohne dass ich den rechner anfasse)
<watschu> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<Robert_Zenz> watschu, wenn die Platte in StandBy geht, kann von ihr weder gelesen und auch nicht auf sie geschrieben werden.
<watschu> genau
<Robert_Zenz> watschu, vermutlich wird sie deswegen wieder aufwachen weil etwas was von hr braucht.
<watschu> aber das würde ja bedeuten, dass ein konstanter lese oder schreibzugriff erfolgt
<sgo> watschu, nicht konstant, aber zB alle 3 sek ;-)
<Robert_Zenz> Jo, kann sein... iotop
<watschu> :)
<stevieh> watschu: es ggibt ewig viele Seiten im Netz wie man die platten zugriffe "eindämmen" kann...
<watschu> ok, also was die ganze zeit läuft ist kjournal d
<watschu> und jbd2
<Minipluto> ich möchte gerne von einem 12.04 Backup die apt-keys in die 13.04 Installation importieren. Wie geht das? einfach die entsprechenden Dateien in /etc/apt/ überschreiben ist ja nicht so toll ;)
<ppq> vorher nen backup machen und ausprobieren :p ka ob das zwischen verschiedenen releases geht
<watschu> hm na ja ich werde mich da wohl morgen mal dran hängen, habt noch einen schönen abend, bis bald
<Minipluto> ppq: wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, was ich gerade gelesen habe, hätte ich das einfach mit apt-key exportall > ~/bla machen können *G*
<Minipluto> dafür ist es aber nu zu spät
<ppq> Minipluto: ui, das kannte ich auch nicht
<ppq> hat einfach rüberkopieren denn auch geklappt?
<Minipluto> ppq: will ich nicht so gern machen weil ich davon ausgehe, dass da auch keys der Standard-Repos drin sind und die evtl. anders sein könnten
<ppq> joa
<Minipluto> ppq: sieht mir aber gerade so aus, als könne man apt-key mit --keyring auch auf anderen Dateien laufen lassen
<Minipluto> jo geht, hat sich erledigt
<ppq> hab mich da nie groß mit befasst, weil es normalerweise einfach funktioniert. außer bei PPAs vielleicht, die man nicht per add-apt-repository hinzufügt
<Linus123> hi mein kubuntu fährt nie richtig runter muss immer den hammer rausholen
<Linus123> muss immer den großen knopf drücken weil der bildschirm zwar schwarz wird aber er macht noch gräusche die ganze zeit
<wheeler_> moin
<wheeler_> irgent wie slayer
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-05
<Richard_Dawkins> hallo
<ctxmen> heut ist wieder samstag, da mach ma immer rammtammtamm
<bekks> Heute ist Sonntag...
<ctxmen> thx
<stevieh> das ist mal support.
<Richard_Dawkins> hallo
<deceptor> moin
<ctxmen> hallo jack of all trades
<ltswheeler> Mahlzeit
<ltswheeler> Moin...
<ltswheeler> Jok die bildschirme gehen in standby. Als wenn die graka kein signal mehr raus wirft...
<jokrebel> ltswheeler: Bildschirmschoner? Oder zu hohe Auflösung vielleicht? Mal nen anderen Monitor drangehangen?
<ltswheeler> Habe ne gtx.   Und bildschirnschoner würde ja erstens nicht sofort angehen und uweitens, wenn ich die maus oder tatsatur betätige...  hazze ich bei meinem laptop...
<jokrebel> ltswheeler: Soviel zum Thema Bildschirmschoner… und die anderen 2 Fragen?
<ltswheeler> Alsi kannst du mir nicht helfen oder hast fu mich falscu verstanden?
<Alexa> Einfach funktioniert es nicht. Wenn ich j tippe, uj wird getippt
<Alexa> xinput 
<Alexa> dann xinput id_nummer
<Alexa> 13 und 14
<Alexa> jetzt interesiert mich, ob die nummer sich waecheln, oder nicht?
<Alexa> sind die immer 13 und 14
<jokrebel> ltswheeler: [12:42] <jokrebel> ltswheeler: Bildschirmschoner? Oder zu hohe Auflösung vielleicht? Mal nen anderen Monitor drangehangen? - 3 Themen - auf das erste bist Du eingegangen…
<ltswheeler> Ich kann die sprache auswählen... dann kann ich die installation starten(oder halt von festplatte starten...) denn habe ich einmal.kurz den cursor und denn aus .  Er arbeutet zwar weiter, schaltet aber bildschirm aus. Der sekundäre ist von anfang an aus.... und anderen bildschirm habe ich nicht und wenn du mir sagst wie sagst wie ich direkt dort die bildschirmauflösung ändern kann würde ich das machen...
<ltswheeler> Und bildschirmschoner kann ich wie schon gesagt, gewiss ausschließen... ansonsten fällt tastatur aus... und die habe ich getauacht... usb und ps2
<jokrebel> ltswheeler: Aber es könnte schon auch ne Auflösung außerhalb des Bereichs sein, den Dein Monitor anzeigen kann. Hast Du denn mal einen anderen Monitor direkt angeschlossen oder nicht? Könntest Du es tun?
<ltdwheeler> Ich habe  eide bildschirme separat auf n port 1 und port 2 angeschlossen... sind röhren munitore...  
<ltdwheeler> Und ich habe nur die beiden
<Minipluto> Alexa: für mich hört sich das eher nach einem Hardware-Problem an, weil U und J ja zufällig auch direkt nebeneinander liegen. Meines Wissens nach kann man eine Tastatur aber auch nicht komplett deaktivieren. Ist das denn überhaupt nötig? Du kannst doch die wireless verwenden, ohne die vom Notebook zu deaktivieren.
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: Was ist das denn für Grafikkarte (lsusb oder lspci sollten Dir das verraten)
<ltdwheeler> Ne gtx 800 oder so... müsste ich mal aufschrauben ubd reinschauen... aber pci express... wenn dir das hilft... und ibstallieren will ich studio ubuntub13.04
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: Die Terminalbefehle die ich gab wären hilfreich…
<ltdwheeler> Wie kann ich da denn das terminal öffnen?
<dAnjou> könnte jemand auf nem 64bit raring mal gucken, ob gitg [sic] bei ihm segfaultet?
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: STRG+ALT+F2 eventuell. 
<ltdwheeler> Ok..  ich habe gerade n rechner angemacht und dvd rein
<dAnjou> grrrr https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitg/+bug/1173428
<kubine> Title: Bug #1173428 “gitg crashes on start” : Bugs : “gitg” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ltdwheeler> Öhm direkt da wo ich die installation starteb kann und f4 mit optionen habe??? 
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: Aber wenn das schon bei der Installation Probleme macht solltest Du vielleicht auch mal ander Bootoptionen der Live-CD versuchen (zB. mit einfacher Grafik)
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ltdwheeler> Schau ich mal rein... danke... übrigens f5 (zugangshilfe) da ist ne braille terninal^^
<jokrebel> ltdwheeler: Mit ESC in die Booteinstellungen der CD und dort dann mal ne kleinere Auflösung oder VGA oder so …
<ltdwheeler> Text modus... steht boot... hihi... tut mir leid bib da echt n noob... bei meinem laptop war das so einfach... aber danke das ihr eucb solche mühe gebt
<Minipluto> wenn verschiedene Pakete gegen verschiedene Java-Versionen verknüpft sind und man schon ein JRE drauf hat, das ausreichen sollte, bleibt einem trotzdem nichts anderes übrig, als die zu installieren oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<Minipluto> gut dass Speicherplatz günstig zu haben ist ;)
<ltdwheeler> Ich habe es geschafft... jetzt sagt er mir schon was optinal fürs system ist:-)
<dreamon> Ist es möglich wenn man einen Apache2 am laufen hat, z.B. die index.html erst dann zu aktualisieren, wenn sie auch aufgerufen wird. Soll heißen, diese Datei wird immer mit neuesten Grafiken versorgt. Das er dies aber nur macht wenn sie auch aufgerufen wird, wäre mir am liebsten. 
<bekks> In einer HTML Datei sind niemals Grafiken, sondern nur Verweise auf Grafiken.
<bekks> Sind die Grafiken hinter diesen Verweisen aktuell, stellt sich das Problem gar nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Richtig. Aber da ich ja nicht weiß wann die auch aufgerufen wird, müßte ich die Grafik ständig aktualisieren lassen, damit sie im Falle des aufrufs auch aktuell ist.
<bekks> Dann tu das.
<dreamon> Jede Minute ne neue Grafik .. macht unnötig cpu last und außerdem tötet es über kurz oder lang den Datenträger.
<bekks> Huh?
<bekks> Das braucht vermutlich mehrere Millionen Betriebsstunden, um da irgendwas zu töten.
<dreamon> Daher würde ich gerne feststelle, ah einer will die grafik sehen.. ok schnell noch aktualisieren.. und tata.
<bekks> Dann bau Dir ein CGI Script, dass du statt der index.html verwendest, und das genau das tut. Oder eine index.php ...
<dreamon> Mag sein, ich würde trotzdem lieber darauf reagieren, als ständig grafik zu malen.
<jokrebel> hm?
<bekks> dreamon: Dann mach es halt komplizierter als nötig.
<bekks> dreamon: Woher stammt diese ominöse Grafik denn eigentlich?
<dreamon> Bitte keine voreiligen schlüsse. Ich Sammle Temperaturdaten von 6Sensoren, und darauf bauch ich mit glaube gnuplot eine Grafik .. und die möchte eben nur dann bauen, wenn sie auch jemand anschaut und bei jedem neuen Datenblock
<bekks> Dann bau Dir ein php Script, dass dein gnuplot malt und darstellt.
<bekks> Und wo genau war da ein voreiliger Schluss?
<dreamon> <bekks> dreamon: Dann mach es halt komplizierter als nötig. ;)
<bekks> Das ist nicht voreilig, sondert fundiert.
<bekks> Wie lange rendert so ein Bild denn, dass man dabei ernsthaft über die CPU nachdenken muss?
<dAnjou> dreamon: hört sich so an als kämst du nich im server side scripting herum
<dreamon> Wir kommen vom Thema ab. Jede Minute einmal 60x24Stunden am Tag x30Tage x 12Monate x 20Jahre Das schreiben und lesen.. muß nicht sein.
<dAnjou> statisch fällt mir kein weg ein, das per request zu tun
<bekks> dreamon: Beantworte bitte meine Frage.
<bekks> Und erwartest du wirklich, dass dein Rechner 20 Jahre läuft? Da kommst DU ein bisschen vom Thema ab.
<dAnjou> is übrigens schon seit der frage OT
<dAnjou> nich erst jetz
<bekks> :P
<dreamon> Müßt ihr immer alles zerrupfen.. heul.
<dreamon> dAnjou, ich guck mal nach side scripting und nach der Möglichkeit das mit PHP zu lösen.. 
<bekks> Na dann, viel Spass.
<dreamon> Wenn keinen Spass machen würde, wär doch traurig.
<bekks> Spass gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic -- hier ist Ubuntu Support ;)
<dAnjou> und wenn du es nicht jede minute willst, mach halt n cron job
<dAnjou> für alle 5min oder so
<dAnjou> dreamon: sind die werte von den sensoren in irgendwelchen log-dateien verfügbar?
<leszek> hi
<Linus123> hallo
<Linus123> wenn ich das firewall setup deende geht dann auch die firewall wieder aus oder bleibt die an?
<Linus123> firewall konfiguration das blaue schild
<Linus123> muss ich das anlassen?
<Linus123> ?
<apollo13> welche firewall?
<Linus123> das blaue schild
<apollo13> wat?
<leszek> Linus123: linux kommt standardmäßig mit einem paketfilter(umgangssprachlich auch firewall bezeichnet) ausgeliefert daher 
<apollo13> Linus123: sag bitte nicht du hast irgendwelche sinnlose software installiert
<Linus123> mit deny und allowed
<leszek> Linus123: in Ubuntu selbst wird ansonsten keine firewall mitgeliefert
<apollo13> Linus123: deinstallier deine firewall wieder
<Linus123> firewall konfiguration installiert
<leszek> gufw wirds wohl sein
<apollo13> ja, weg damit
<leszek> das hat ein blaues schild als icon
<Linus123> ja gufw
<leszek> Linus123: wozu brauchst du das ?
<apollo13> Linus123: man ufw und gufw deinstallieren
<Linus123> muss ich das die ganze zeit offen lassen?
<leszek> Linus123: die frage ist wozu brauchst du das ? Wenn du diese nicht beantworten kannst, dann brauchst du es wohl nicht
<Linus123> wenn ich das schließe und wieder öffne muss ich immer wieder das passwort eingeben
<leszek> Linus123: das ist normal, aber sag wozu brauchst du das ?
<Linus123> falls der router mal was durchlässt plötzlich eine ipv6 ip hab
<apollo13> kopf -> wand
<leszek> Linus123: wie gesagt gufw ist nur ein konfigurator für den filter der standardmäßig drinnen ist in linux und der hat alle ports zu standardmäßig
<Linus123> gufw kann doch ipv6?
<leszek> apollo13: yep :)
<leszek> Linus123: sprich auch ohne gufw lebst du glücklich
<Linus123> ich hab son tutorial video auf youtube geguckt da meinte der das
<apollo13> tutorials auf youtube sind ein nogo
<leszek> apollo13: naja nicht alle, die von mir sind gut :P
<Linus123> also ist auch ohne gufw alles zu?
<apollo13> leszek: muss ich darauf jetzt antworten :þ
<leszek> Linus123: das ist nur für die konfiguration der firewall. Wenn du also nichts konfigurieren möchtest (da muss man sich auskennen) dann lass es bitte
<Linus123> aber wozu dann gufw?
<leszek> für Profis zum Konfigurieren mit einer GUI
<apollo13> lol?
<apollo13> "profis" brauchen keine GUI
<Linus123> also wenn ich jetzt keinen route rhätte würde trotzdem auch ohne gufw nicht reinkommen?
<leszek> apollo13: ja was soll man da sonst sagen. Ubuntu hat das ja damals extra so geschrieben das ufw 
<Linus123> router
<leszek> Linus123: die ports sind standardmäßig alle zu
<leszek> das ist schließlich linux und kein frickel fenster
<Linus123> also deinstallieren
<leszek> ja wie gesagt wenn du nicht weißt was du mit gufw machen sollst, dann lass es und lösch es
<Linus123> aber man kann die doch ein und ausschalten 
<Linus123> wenn die aus ist ist die doch aus oder nicht
<leszek> Das ändert nichts daran, dass die ports alle dicht sind, außer du machst die auf
<Linus123> nö ich mach nichts auf
<leszek> na also
<leszek> Linus123: ich empfehle dir auch ein gutes buch über personal firewalls und den Sinn und Unsinn davon. Nur zur weiterbildung mal
<leszek> und weg war er. Naja wenigstens konnte man ein wenig schmunzeln
<ring0> !sicherheitskonzepte 
<kubine> ring0: Informationen zu Sicherheitskonzepte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<pc-world> Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich OpenPGP oder OpenSSL (dgst/rsautl) zum Signieren und Verifizieren von Dateien benutze? Standpunkt der Sicherheit etc.?
<ring0> wäre was für ihn gewesen ;)
<apollo13> pc-world: ja
<pc-world> apollo13: inwiefern?
<apollo13> pc-world: das es was anderes ist?!
<pc-world> Der Anwendungszweck ist doch aber der gleiche? Wenn ich frei wählen kann, und das Tool dann auch nur für die zwei genannten Zwecke benutze, ist irgendeines der beiden Tools zu bevorzugen? Und wo liegen nennenswerte Unterschiede (von Formaten und UI mal abgesehen)?
<apollo13> hä? verschiedener können die beiden tools gar nicht sein
<apollo13> außerdem ist rsautl deprecated
<pc-world> statt "hä?" wäre eine Erläuterung natürlich hilfreicher, nur so nebenbei… und wenn rsautl deprecated ist, gibt es einen Ersatz dafür in OpenSSL?
<apollo13> pc-world: natürlich gibt es einen ersatz dafür, siehe man openssl -- und was erklärung angeht, welches verfahren du verwenden willst musst schon du selber wissen, pgp und rsa sind jetzt nicht unbedingt "gleich" und haben beide vor und nachteile
<apollo13> außerdem verwendet man heutzutage im normalfall gpg und nicht openPGP
<leszek> gnupg
<leszek> also
<apollo13> sagte ich ja :þ
<pc-world> apollo13: also "man gpg" und "man gnupg2" sagen mir beide "OpenPGP encryption and signing tool" – oder meinst du andere Tools?
<leszek> GNUPG oder OpenPGP ist Jacke wie Hose
<apollo13> pc-world: nö, ich dachte openPGP wäre die implementierung, aber das ist scheinbar nur der standard
<pc-world> apollo13: und wenn ich "gpg2 --gen-key" ausführe, ist die Standardeinstellung "RSA and RSA" – wie unterscheidest du dann zwischen "pgp und rsa"?
<apollo13> pc-world: guckst du google…
<pc-world> und "rsautl" wird als "RSA utility" definiert.
<apollo13> du willst dich glaube ich mal grundlegend in RSA einlesen und dann schauen wie (Open)PGP rsa verwendet
<deichshaf> tach
<deichshaf> ich bin gerade dabei, ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen. alles gut soweit, aber mein beamer will noch nicht ganz. Problem ist wie folgt:
<deichshaf> GeForce 610, nouveau durch nvidia304 ersetzt
<deichshaf> lspci -k wirft auch entsprechend "nvidia" für das verwendete Videosystem aus
<deichshaf> xrandr zeigt mir auch die auflösung 800x600 an, die der beamer aktuell auswirft
<deichshaf> aber: das ding liefert via EDID keine brauchbaren daten (HDMI) und kann definitiv 1920x1080@60Hz
<leszek> deichshaf: versuch es über nvidia-xsettings
<deichshaf> die frage: da ich nvidia-settings nicht zum verstellen der auflösung benutzen kann und 16 seiten Forenbeiträge mit "nvidia auflösung manuell" einige interessante aber leider für mich nicht hilfreiche tipps enthielten, suche ich nach einem weg, 1920x1080 als Auflsöung einzustellen
<apollo13> nvidia-settings ist so ziemlich das einzig sinnvolle
<leszek> yep
<leszek> weil xrandr und nvidia treiber sich nicht grün sind
<apollo13> wenn xrandr nicht geht (was der fall ist sobald der nvidia treiber läuft denk ich)
<deichshaf> immerhin erkennt xrandr ja die auflösung, die das gerät meldet
<leszek> die neueren versionen ignorieren xrandr nicht ganz, aber sowie es mit den freien treibern läuft läufts mit dem nvidia eben nicht
<deichshaf> OK, die frage ist halt, ob ich mit nouveau bessere chancen hätte
<leszek> deichshaf: es gibt immer die möglichkeit manuell auflösungen, sogenannte modelines in xrandr als modi hinzuzufügen, eine garantie dafür, dass es funktioniert ist es aber nicht
<apollo13> deichshaf: warum versuchst es nicht einfach mit nvidia-settings?
<deichshaf> leszek, vermutlich, weil der nvidia-treiber sich nicht drum schert, oder?
<leszek> deichshaf: dazu mal modelines option in xrandr manpage durchlesen und mit hilfe von cvt eine modeline erstellen
<deichshaf> apollo13, weil es - wie ich oben schon  2x schrieb - damit nicht geht
<leszek> deichshaf: die unterstützung von randr allgemein hinkt etwas hinterher
<apollo13> deichshaf: __was genau__ geht denn nicht
<apollo13> geht nicht ist nix womit man dir helfen kann
<apollo13> " da ich nvidia-settings nicht zum verstellen der auflösung benutzen kann" ist nämlich nicht sehr hilfreich für uns ;)
<deichshaf> OK, bei der Auflösung kann ich dort nur "Auto" und "Disable" auswählen
<deichshaf> während für den hauptschirm alle möglichen auflösungen in dem drop-down-menü verfügbar sind, sind es für den beamer eben keine
<apollo13> bist du dir sicher dass die karte hauptschirm + beamer im twinview schafft?
<deichshaf> wie oben erwähnt liegt *das* daran, dass der beamer via HDMI keine brauchbaren EDID-daten liefert
<apollo13> dann lad dir wo ein edid file?!
<deichshaf> sie schafft es unter windows, sogar mit 2x2560x1440
<deichshaf> das mit dem EDID-file hab ich schon mehrfach versucht, leider funktioniert der weg nicht
<apollo13> im schlimmsten fall kannst ja edid einfach ignorieren
<apollo13> dann sollte er auch wieder alles anzeigen (aber dann solltest sehr aufpassen)
<deichshaf> wie ignoriere ich edid denn bei nvidia bzw. nvidia-settings?
<apollo13> das musst im readme vom treiber nachschauen, gibts ein paar options fürn xserver
<apollo13> früher waren die in appendix b drinnen, kA ob die noch immer dort drin sind
<miup> hat jemand von euch ein aktuelles 12.04.2 installiert?
<miup> falls ja, kann mir jemand sagen was die Version von X ist?
<dAnjou> miup: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<oz7t> Suche leute mit kenntniss ii parrallelport programmieren i c ubuntu   speciel strobe on off
<oz7t> Keine hier ??
<jokrebel> oz7t: Deine Frage war relativ unverstädlich und hat wohl wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun. Besser wäre da allemal #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<oz7t> jokrebel ok aber ich probiere viele stellen ein tag habe ich glueck  hi hi
<wheeler> moin moin?!
<bekks> moin
<wheeler> ich habe ein problem... ich kann warum auch ubuntu studio 13.04 nicht installieren... nach dem ich massive probleme hatte ein bild zu bekommen... denn habe ich unter "F6" den esten piunkt(weiß nicht mehr was) es aufjedenfall geschafft das er bild ausgibt und anfängt mit dem kopier vorgang... der hängt sich immer bei einer datei "ata 4.00:configured for udma33" auf... und wenn er das tatsächlich mal schafft die den kopier vorgang a
<wheeler> b zu schließen... hängt er bei paket installation 11/90 fest... komischer weise bei 2 verschiedenen DVD. (64bit und normal)... habe n intel5200 drin und ne gtx graka...
<bekks> Und eine prellende Tastatur. :>
<wheeler> ?
<koegs> das soll mal einer lesen können O.o
<bekks> wheeler: Wenn Du . drückst, produzierst Du ... - das ist unnötig und schwer zu lesen.
<wheeler> ahso... ne das bin ich... ich bin echt fertig mit der welt^^ sry... soll ich noch mal in deutsch verfassen, oder kommste mit klar?!
<koegs> 1. CD überprüfen lassen im boot-menü, 2. MemTest machen, 3. Festplatte überprüfen
<wheeler> so weit war ich auch... keine fehler festgestellt... habe noch windoof drauf und habe da extra die platte auch noch mal geprüft... im boot menü von ubuntu habe ich speicher und cd test gemacht... 
<bekks> LAss das mit den ... sein. Danke.
<wheeler> sry:-)
<bekks> Die Windows-Festplattenprüfung ist völlig nutzlos wenn wir von Ubuntu reden.
<bekks> Hast Du a) die CD geprüft, b) memtest laufen lassen und c) dir mal die SMART Werte deiner Festplatte angesehen?
<wheeler> ich bin leider n relativer noob, was linux angeht. ich wollte es mir installieren, weil ich gern musik aunehmen möchte. 
<wheeler> A) JA , B) JA  und C habe ich leider keine ahnung von. 
<bekks> wheeler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wheeler> ich habe zwei physische festplatten. beide n TB groß. die leere da ist linux drauf. ich habe das glaube ich schon 10 mal "Löschen und neu installiern" gemacht...
<beaver74> Wenn man die Sprachpakete de_DE.UTF-8 und en_US.UTF-8 auf dem System belässt, die restlichen mit 'localpurge' entfernt, ist der Hinweis "Die Verwendung von localepurge kann u.U. zu Problemen mit der Paketverwaltung führen!" von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen dennoch zu beachten?
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wheeler: Bezüglich b) wie lange?
<wheeler> weiß ich nicht mehr. war heute morgen um 0200 nach meinem 3 wutausbruch^^ 
<wheeler> kann mich auch nicht mehr an irgent welche "Zeiten" errinern... auf jeden fall hat er als er durch war kein fehler angezeigt und hat denn neugestartet. genau so wie bei der cd-prüfung
<jokrebel> wheeler: "weiß ich nicht mehr" und "nach meinem 3 wutausbruch" klingt eher nicht nach "viele Stunden durchlaufen lassen".
<wheeler> kann das denn am mem liegen, das es bei zei verschiedenen "ubuntus" (64bit und normal) den gleichen fehler re produziert? vorallem weil ich die normale version vorgestern hier auf dem leppi installiert habe, von dem ich gerade schreibe
<wheeler> also defekte datenträger kann man ja denn "eigentlich" ausschließen... denke ich nach jede logik. 
<miup> wheeler: nein kann man nicht. Deshalb sollte man die auch ab und an Überprüfen
<wheeler> aber die datenträger habe cih auch getestet...
<miup> !smart > wheeler
<kubine> wheeler: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<miup> so wie es hier steht?
<miup> moment, mit datenträger meinst du jetzt die Installationsmedien, oder?
<wheeler> ja die dvd
<miup> hast dus schon mal von nem Stick probiert?
<wheeler> öhm. ne. habe kein stick. oder?! doch ich glaube schon... 
<wheeler> ich habe aber noch nie n image auf n stick gemacht. aber ich denke da gibts ne anleitung zu^
<wheeler> ^
<miup> versuchs mal, ist auf jedenfall umweltfreundlicher
<wheeler> hm. ok.
<wheeler> und wenn ich da auch den gleichen fehler bekomen sollte?
<miup> überprüfe doch mal dein Image, das welches du heruntergeladen hast
<wheeler> meinst du das image das ich auf den rohling gebrant habe und vor zwei tagen hier auf meinem leppi installiert habe und denn in eine hülle gepackt habe? auch wenn ich denke, da ich das ja vor zwei tagen erfolgrech benutzte, dass es nicht kaupt ist... ich habe nur den datenträger test bei der ubuntu installation benutzt und der hat kein fehler festgestellt
<wheeler> sry ich will nicht unhöflich sein. 
<wheeler> ich möchte mich gewiss nicht im ton vergreifen. hoffe das ich das nich noch mal mache... 
<wheeler> ich lade mir den kram noch mal runter... und lade das image auf meinen usb stick. 
<jokrebel> wheeler: Nur weil die Installation auf _einem_ PC klappt heißt das nicht, das nicht vielleicht eine Datei, die für die Installalation für eine _anderen_ Hardware benötigtigt wird, kaputt ist.
<bekks> wheeler: Prüf die MD5-Checksumme anstatt den Kram immer wieder herunterzuladen.
<jokrebel> bekks: ++
<jokrebel> wheeler: 5 mal runterladen und 10 mal Brennen -> kann trotzdem immer wieder schiefgehn. Prüf die Checksum.
<wheeler> a) was ist die MD5 Checksum b) wie prüfe ich diese c) was kann ich mit dem ergebniss anfangen?
<jokrebel> wheeler: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Da steht alles drin IIRC
<wheeler> ich glaube ich lasse die tage n kollegen kommen und mir die kiste einrichten. danke für eure mühe, aber ich möchte weniger mich durch den ganzen kram lesen. ich weiß damit bin ich nicht ganz linux konform. aber ich bin n einfacher anwender, der erst mal das system zum laufen kriegen will^^ 
<wheeler> und ich lasse mir sachen auch besser erklären und zeigen, als das ich lese... deswegen kann ich auch kein PHP... 5 mal angefangen und bei den basics schon gescheitert^^ 
<jokrebel> wheeler: Die md5checksum ist eine Prüfsumme um festzustellen ob Dein Installmedium mit dem Orginal übereinstimmt. Aus der LiveCD heraus gint es da auch die möglichkeit das zu prüfen.
<bekks> wheeler: Dann wird es dringend Zeit, mit dem LEsebn anzufangen. Und diese dämlichen ...endlich sein zu lassen.
<bekks> *Lesen
<yuuki> Vielleicht sollte man auch diese ^^ lassen, die kommen nie gut an.
<bekks> Si.
<yuuki> Eher in Chats wie Facebook und Co.
<wheeler> rofl... 
<pc-world> wheeler: ich schätze, "rofl" und dann noch in Verbindung mit drei Punkten kommt hier auch nicht sehr gut an (ein Smiley erspar ich mir, um nicht auch in den Kreis der Verdächtigen zu geraten)
<apollo13> ……rofl copter……
<yuuki> und jetzt geht's los. ich hol popcorn.
<wheeler> verzeit das ich gegen eure chat quitte verstoße... aber wisst ihr was? ich habe gerade im partitionsmanager alle partitionen gelöscht, dann auf beenden geklickt und denn baut sich das ubuntu auf... mit allem wie es auf meinem leppi ist :-D
<bekks> wheeler: LAss die ... sein.
<bekks> wheeler: Ist das so schwer?
<pc-world> smartctl hat z. B. bei Raw_Read_Error_Rate einen RAW_VALUE von 0, einen VALUE von 200, und trotzdem bei TYPE "Pre-fail" – wie kann das sein?
<wheeler> bekks, es tut mir ganz schrecklich leid, aber es ist ne angewohnheit. ich versuceh diese aber für euch abzustellen. genau so wie "^^"
<bekks> pc-world: Was ist denn die gesamte Ausgabe?
<bekks> wheeler: Hast Du inzwischen den Artikel von oben gelesen?
<pc-world> bekks: http://pastebin.com/bdXp7mJ9
<wheeler> ja aber noch nicht fertig.
<kubine> Title: $ sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdb === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION === SMART A - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<wheeler> ach ich sehe gerade. es ist lifeuser
<bekks> pc-world: Die Platte ist ziemlich alt und wird in absehbarer Zeit den Geist aufgeben.
<pc-world> bekks: danke für den Hinweis, aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie er z. B. bei Raw_Read_Error_Rate auf "Pre-fail" kommt, bei einem raw value von 0
<wheeler> ich danke euch dennoch. auf bald!
<bekks> pc-world: Der RAW Value spielt keine Rolle, weil die Werte dort erst "übersetzt" werden müssen. raw 0 bedeutet in diesem Fall 200, und das ist als der Threshold von 51.
<pc-world> bekks: Zitat uu-wiki/Festplattenstatus: "Zu Beachten ist, dass das Unterschreiten der Grenzwerte ein Gefahrenzeichen darstellt, nicht das Überschreiten" –  von demher habe ich vermutet, dass value 200 der Optimalwert ist.
<bekks> pc-world: Value ist der tatsächliche, korrigierte, Wert
<bekks> pc-world: Und ob die Platte den überhaupt korrekt einträgt, ist nochmal eine ganz andere Frage.
<pc-world> bekks: und der threshold bezieht sich doch auf den normalized value
<Linus123> hi
<Linus123> warum ist linux eigentlich so viel sicherer als windows oder kann man das heutzutage gar nicht mehr pauschal formulieren, weil windows aufgeholt hat?
<pc-world> Linus123: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitskonzepte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linus123> gilt die seite immernoch hat die sich nicht irgendwann mal überholt die kann ja auch von 2007 sei die seite 
<pc-world> Linus123: hier siehst du den Versionsverlauf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte?action=log – aber trotzdem sollte man darauf hinweisen, dass der Artikel eher aus Sicht eines Linuxfans geschrieben ist und nicht unbedingt alles Fakt sein muss.
<Linus123> und macht die große beliebtheit von android pauschal alle linuxe unsicherer?
<kubine> Title: Revisionen › Sicherheitskonzepte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pc-world> Linus123: nein, das hat IMO überhaupt nichts damit zu tun
<Linus123> android ist doch linux oder nicht?
<Linus123> android hat anteile wie windows unter desktop
<Linus123> man hört ja in den medien viel von android trojanern
<apollo13> pc-world: Reallocated_Sector_Ct sagt dir dass du die platte austauschen willst
<pc-world> Linus123: ja, Android ist "Linux", d. h. es basiert auf dem Linux-Kernel und benutzt auch einige andere Linux-typische Softwarekomponenten, wie man sie auch teilweise in Desktop-Linux-Distributionen findet
<bullgard4> Linus123:  Ungefähr ja. Aber genau genaommen, ist Linux nur der  Kernel.
<Linus123> warum aber hat das keine auswirkungen auf ubuntu zb?
<pc-world> Linus123: diese "Android Trojaner" können nicht auf Desktop-Linux-Distributionen laufen, da Android doch sehr spezifisch ist und wenig gemeinsam hat mit z. B. Ubuntu
<Linus123> laufen die viren nur auf smartphone?
<jokrebel> …und allgemeine Umfragen und Diskussionwn über Linux die keine direkten Ubuntu-Suporotfragen sind bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern. Danke.
<pc-world> Linus123: sagen wir mal einfach "ja".
<jokrebel> !ot > Linus123
<kubine> Linus123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Linus123> wenn ich jetzt kernel 3,8 habe und ein virus läuft auf kernel 3.5 dann geht der virus schon nimmer?
<pc-world> Linus123: unwahrscheinlich, kommt drauf an; aber wie bereits erwähnt offtopic
<bekks> Linus123: Ein Virus hängt nicht von der Kernelversion ab.
<bullgard4> Linus123:  Wenn der Kernel gegen dieses Virus gepatcht wurde, dann läuft das Virua auf dm neuen Kernel nicht mehr.
<Linus123> linux ist doch linux dachte ich immer
<jokrebel> *seufz* 
<pc-world> Linus123: gute Malware baut sich in den Kernel ein, und je nachdem ist er evtl. auch kernelspezifisch; aber gute Malware hat auch auto-updater, von demher kein Problem
<bekks> Linus123: Und genau deswegen ist die Kernelversion völlig egal.
<jokrebel> Linus123: Wo ist der Ubuntu-Bezug Deines Anliegens?
<Linus123> ich frag nur ob ubuntu vielleicht bald so unsicher werden könnte wie windows
<bekks> Linus123: Nein.
<Linus123> das ist ja erstmal gut
<bekks> Linus123: Und alles weitere zu dem Thema gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Linus123> mehr wollt ich auch ga rnicht wissen 
<jokrebel> Linus123: Auch spekulationen haben im Support-Channel nichts verloren. Bemühe Dich bitte wenigstens in den genannten Offtopic Kanal.
<pc-world> Ah, jetzt hab ich es vermutlich verstanden (zumindest eine Theorie) – der "Type" in SMART ist statisch und gibt nur an, wie ein value nahe dem threshold zu interpretieren ist, ob das nur eine alternde Festplatte bedeutet oder auf einen evtl. baldigen "failure" hinweist. Aber die tatsächliche Interpretation des values ist einem selbst überlassen, und dazu kann man den "Type" zu Hilfe nehmen. Richtig?
<pc-world> ok, ja, ist richtig.
<ppq> pc-world: zur interpretation musst du vor allem die zeitliche änderung dieser größe kennen. welche die sich schnell ändern sind erstmal verdächtig
<pc-world> ppq: Werde ich beobachten, z. B. mal alle paar Monate den Output abspeichern. Meine Vermutung ist, dass sich die Werte einfach über die Jahre angehäuft haben und nicht unbedingt auf eine akute "Gefahr" hinweisen müssen.
<pc-world> (das "müssen" im letzten Satz streiche man)
<Girugamesh> hallo. Habe eine AMD Radeon HD4670 und eine nVidia Geforce 9600 GT. Welche würde von der komptibilität her besser unter Ubuntu 12.10 laufen?
<wheeler> hehe hier bin ich wieder! (.../^^)
<wheeler> und ich weiß zwar nicht wie, aber ich bin mit meinem rechner online. aus dem lifeuser betrieb konnte ich es denn installieren. ich habe aber noch eine abschließende frage
<Richard_Dawkins> warum gehen ameisen nicht in die kirche?
<ppq> Girugamesh: wahrscheinlich die nvidia. amd hat leider mit 12.10 den support für karten älter als hd5xxx entfernt aus den unfreien fglrx-treiber. der freie "radeon" treiber unterstützt die älteren karten zwar, aber gelegentlich kommt es da zu schwierigkeiten
<apollo13> Girugamesh: die antwort ist immer nvidia
<Richard_Dawkins> weil sie insektens ind
<apollo13> Richard_Dawkins: du bist hier falsch
<Richard_Dawkins> na und
<wheeler> ich habe ja ne GTX graka. über das software center habe ich 2 nvidia für x.org. damit ich meine "BEIDEN BILDSCHIRME" verwenden kann. muss ich "aktuelle Treiber" oder "version 96" verwenden?
<apollo13> DU MUSST NICHT SCHREIEN
<wheeler> sry
<Girugamesh> Dann bleibt es bei der nVidia. Da es lediglich stabil laufen soll und nicht gespielt wird ist stabilität das einzige kriterium
<apollo13> wheeler: und damit wir deine frage beantworten können musst du die exakt karte nennen, mit meiner gtx 580 geht der aktuelle…
<apollo13> wenn du deine karte kennst schaust du auf der nvidia seite ob der ubuntu treiber damit tut…
<wheeler> ich glaube das ist ne 800er. bin mir aber tatsächlich nicht sicher.
<Zeus__> weisst du was, es ist mir eigentlich egal ob ich gebannt werde, ich habe hunderte von shell accounts, lach
<apollo13> wheeler: glauben ist nicht hilfreich
<apollo13> wheeler: schau mal mit lspci nach
<apollo13> k1l: ^
<k1l> Zeus__: du hast echt ein sehr armes leben
<wheeler> @apollo13 ich weiß
<wheeler> @apollo13 lspci? sry bin ein noob!
<apollo13> wheeler: einfach in ner konsole eintippen
<apollo13> dann die liste durchschauen, dort sollte deine graka dabeistehen
<miup> mit hilfe von lspci | grep VGA wird dir gleich der richtige Teil der von apollo13 genannten Liste gezeigt
<wheeler> gtx260
<ryu> hi, kann man unter ubuntu sein /home mit noatime einbinden, ohne gefahr zu laufen, dass die "zuletzt verwendeten dateien" in diesem startmenü nicht mehr richtig angezeigt werden?
<apollo13> wheeler: dann schau mal ob der von der 96er version unterstützt wird, wenn nicht dann nimm den aktuell
<wheeler> @apollo13 danke für deine hilfe. ich teste das mal aus
<apollo13> ryu: du fragst sachen :þ zuletzte verwendete dateien sind in recently-used.xbl gespeichert
<apollo13> wheeler: tendentiell wenn die karte nicht alt ist, ist der neue treiber das ding der wahl
<apollo13> der 96er ist iirc für karten die 4 jahre und älter sind (aber nagel mich darauf nicht fest)
<apollo13> ryu: andere dinger können aber putt gehen
<tioan> abend, wie kann ich byobu abgewöhnen das sich mit alt + pfeil links/rechts taste zusätzliche zu f3/f4 die byobu sessions wechseln lassen, den alt + pfeil tasten brauch ich für weechat
<wheeler> 96 click, "es gibt kein software-paket...." rofl warum steht das denn da drinn?
<apollo13> tioan: screen verwenden?!
<tioan> apollo13: habe byobu mit tmux backend
<tioan> das ging auch ne ganze zeit
<tioan> bei irgend nem update kam das dann hinzu das byobu zusätzlich auf alt/pfeiltasten reagiert
<brainwash> tioan, lässt sich byobu nicht konfigurieren? verwende leider screen
<tioan> brainwash: byobu-config starten hier nur sobald man change escape sequenze auswählt stürzt es ab
<apollo13> wie gesagt ich glaube nicht dass du das ändern kannst
<tioan> apollo13: es war ja mal anders
<apollo13> ja und?
<tioan> also sollte es ne config varibale geben bin grad auf der suche danaxch
<apollo13> das ist ne interessante logik
<apollo13> es gibt zeugs in .byobu
<apollo13> aber .byobu ist für leute die nicht in der lage sind screen zu konfigurieren, also erwarte nicht zu viel config möglichkeiten
<tioan> exit
<wheeler> << der noob braucht noch mal hilfe << "you do not appear to using nvidia x driver... (just run `nvidia-xconfig`as root" kann mir noch mal jemand erklären was ich tun muss? console ist auf!
<TheInfinity> !nvidia > wheeler 
<wheeler> in die console?
<TheInfinity> !jockey > wheeler, das da mal durchlesen
<kubine> wheeler, das da mal durchlesen: Informationen zu jockey finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jockey
<TheInfinity> !nvidia > wheeler und das auch
<kubine> wheeler und das auch: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<wheeler> ich guck mal...  so n misst das ich schon seit 20 min im bett liegen will...*gnarf*
<TheInfinity> wheeler: dann geh ins bett und geh in ruhe morgen dadran.
<TheInfinity> wheeler: ein neues betriebssystem lernt man nicht in 5 minuten kennen.
<wheeler> @TheInfinity da habe ich noch weniger zeit^^ morgen früh termine und danach arbeit und erst um 21 zuhause... 24 stunden sind für mich einfach zu wenig, stelle ich in der letzten zeit vermehrt fest!
<wheeler> ...
<wheeler> aber ich glaube ich gehe wirklich gleich... ich probiere hier noch ne kleinigkeit aus und gehe denn schlafen. die letzten 3 tage "ubuntu zum laufen kriegen" war anstrengend genug :-D
<miup> wheeler: obwohl meine uhr falsch eingestellt ist weiss ich das jetzt halb 12 ist. Geh schlafen und mach dir morgen gedanken darüber. am abend oder morgen kannst du dich dann in aller ruhe nochmals deinem Problem widmen
<wheeler> und euch auf n sack gehen mit meinen "noob-Fragen" und meinem "..." und meinen "^^" *lach*  es sind einfach sachen an die ich mich so doll gewöhnt habe und es fällt mir schwer es zu lassen
<beaver74> Ich versuche gerade den X Server unter 13.04 von Version 1.13.3 auf eine 1.12* zu downgraden. Bin dabei wie hier beschrieben vorgegangen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning , meine /etc/apt/preferences.d/xserver.pref sieht so aus http://pastebin.com/9Kj2siVT . Nach einem 'apt-get update' und 'apt-get dist-upgrade' werden allerdings keine Pakete zum downgraden angeboten. Was mache ich da falsch.. ist es überhaupt möglich 13.04 den X Serve
<beaver74> r einer älteren Version zu verpassen?
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> habs, der Eintrag in den Paketquellen war falsch
<beaver74> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1999961 funktioniert
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Making (at ubuntuforums.org)
<beaver74> Hinweis: Das downgrade vom X Server unter 13.04 auf einen von 12.04 scheint NICHT fehlerfrei durchgelaufen zu sein.
<TheInfinity> beaver74: downgrading ist auch etwas was man tunlichst lassen sollte ;)
<debdeb> moin
<debdeb> kleine verständnisfrage: kann ihc meine webcam zu einer nachtsichtkamera umrüsten, indem ich ein paas infrarot-LEDs dran ranbaue?
<miup> debdeb: dies gehört nicht in den Support-Channel von Ubuntu
<debdeb> eine webcam, die mit hilfe von ubuntu betrieben wird natürlich.
<debdeb> warum sollte ich sonst hier fragen? ;-)
<miup> weil das eine Hardware angelegenheit ist O.o
<debdeb> das stimmt natürlich. jo
<miup> und das gehört _nicht_ in diesen Channel ;)
<debdeb> jo. entspann dich
<debdeb> also wo dann?
<miup> google ist dein Freund
<debdeb> thx 4 nothing
<debdeb> gibst ein _super_ bild ab. ich weiss allerdings nicht, obs an dir persönlich, an ubuntu oder der eigenschaft, dass hier deutsch gesprochen... bzw. in deinem fall: nichtgeholfen wird... liegt
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-28
<LupusE> g'morgen
<buying> Hi. Wie lässt sich sudo innerhalb der .profile ausführen? "sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10" - diesen Befehl möchte ich beim Anmelden jedes Mal ausführen.
<dadrc> sudo funktioniert ganz normal, kann aber natürlich nicht nach dem Passwort fragen
<buying> dadrc, lässt sich das anders lösen?
<dadrc> Entweder du machst das systemweit, zB in der /etc/rc.local, oder du gibst deinem Nutzer die Rechte, sysctl ohne Passwortabfrage auszuführen
<buying> Hm, Letzteres klingt gar nicht schlecht. Mein Ziel ist allerdings jede Konfiguration im home-Verzeichnis zu hinterlegen. Die Änderung der Benutzerrechte wäre aber wieder eine Systemeinstellung, die nicht im home-Verzeichnis vorgenommen wird.
<dadrc> Jup.
<buying> Schade.
<dadrc> Ganz ohne geht's nicht.
<buying> Mein Ziel ist es halt keine "harten" Änderungen am System vorzunehmen.
<buying> Ja, sieht ganz so aus.
<dadrc> Ist ein Eintrag in der /etc/sudoers, also nicht so kompliziert
<buying> Das ist ärgerlich. Warum setzt Ubuntu eigentlich einen so hohen Swapiness-Wert (60)?
<buying> dadrc, ja, aber dann könnte ich auch einfach die /etc/sysctl.conf anpassen.
<dadrc> Klar, das geht auch :)
<dadrc> Warum der Wert: Damit es auch auf Rechnern mit wenig RAM so flüssig wie möglich läuft
<dadrc> Wenn der Rechner immer erst swapped, wenn der RAM knapp wird, kann es sein, dass der nicht schnell genug freigeräumt werden kann, wenn RAM gebraucht wird.
<buying> Ok, macht Sinn. Aber meinen Rechner kann das ganz schön ausbremsen. Habe 4 GiB RAM und bei etwas über 2 fängt er schon an die Swap-Partition zu belasten.
<dadrc> Musst aber auch zugeben, dass das Speichern der kompletten Rechnerkonfiguration im ~ etwas ungewöhnlich ist
<buying> Ja. Das wäre allerdings auch meine einzige Änderung, die ich an Dateien unter /etc vornehmen müsste.
<buying> Vieles ist ja ohnehin über ~ konfigurierbar.
<buying> Programmeinstellunge, Terminal-Konfiguration uvm.
<LetoThe2nd> wobei du entweder was falsch interpretierst oder überbewertest... ich hab hier fast 5gig im ram belegt (ohne caches) und es findet so gut wie kein swapping statt
<dadrc> Die betreffen ja auch alle nur deinen Nutzer. Änderungen an der Swapiness betreffen auch alle anderen potentiell angemeldeten Nutzer
<dadrc> Ist halt keine Nutzereinstellung, deshalb ändert man es nicht im ~
<buying> dadrc, das passt schon.
<buying> LetoThe2nd, dann hast du wie viel RAM - 10 GiB? Wenn Swapiness auf 60 steht, müsste der ja auf jeden Fall auslagern.
<LetoThe2nd> buying: 12G ;)
<buying> LetoThe2nd, kann mein Notebook leider überhaupt nicht aufrüsten … :-)
<buying> Im "normalen" Betrieb merke ich das Swap-Problem auch gar nicht, aber sobald ich meine IDE starte fängt es schnell an zu stottern. Und die IDE gehört fast zu meinem Normalbetrieb.
<buying> Okay, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ciao!
<skwirrel> tach allerseits
<mosez> hi
<mosez> kann es sein das es auf 14.04 kein update-alternative fuer ruby gibt?
<mosez> scheitn nicht der fall zu sein... das ist doch wohl ein bug oder? ich habe ruby2.0 and ruby2.0-dev installiert, trotzdem verweist /usr/bin/ruby auf ruby1.9.1
<mosez> nichts mit /etc/alternatives/...
<mosez> and ruby-switch is not available anymore :(
<geser> "* Stop installing alternatives/symlinks for binaries" aus dem ruby2.0 Debian changelog, aber frage mich nicht nach dem Grund dafür
<mosez> uff, muss ich nun haendisch die symlinks umbiegen? :(
<geser> sind ruby1.9.1 und ruby2.0 soweit zueinander kompatibel, dass es funktionieren würde?
<skwirrel> ich bräuchte hilfe bitte, weiß nicht mehr weiter :/ habe gestern nacht von 13.10 auf 14.04 geupdated, heute morgen neugestartet  (das tat jemand anderes allerdings) und nun komme ich nicht mehr zur grafischen oberfläche, nur ein underscore/unterstrich wird oben links angezeigt. habe im grub auch starten mit "nomodeset" und "textonly" probiert, jedoch ohne erfolg.
<mosez> "No, this is no longer a supported scenario." lol, es soll jetzt ernsthaft empfohlen werden rbenv zu nutzen? dann sollte ich ernsthaft ueberlegen auch die letzen maschinen wo ruby benoetigt wird von debian/ubuntu wegzuziehen. das problem kommt da ntuerlich eher aus richtung debian...
<skwirrel>  ich sehe als letztes vor besagtem bildschirm den login prompt mit dem rechnernamen. interessant ist auch, dass wenn ich den power knopf am laptop drücke, der "herunterfahr-splash" erscheint und die kiste dann auch ausgeht
<mosez> kein multi ruby version support ist schon ziemlicher mist -.-
<mosez> geser: 1.9 und 2,0 sind jedenfalls deutlich kompatibler als 1.8
<stevieh> skwirrel: kommst du mit Alt-F1.. Firgendwas denn auf andere Terminals?
<LetoThe2nd> ah, fürs protokoll: unter 14.04 bekriegen sich das ibus-applet und chromium-browser
<LetoThe2nd> -> bei nicht funktionierender tastatur in chrom{e,ium} das applet beenden.
<skwirrel> stevieh: nein, da passiert nichts.. der underscore blinkt auch nicht
<stevieh> von der live CD geht es? Musste mal noch den rest durchprobieren.... d.h. vor allem splash und quiet wegmachen und schauen.
<skwirrel> stevieh: habs mit nosplash probiert, allerlei sehr schnell vorbeirauschendes, bildschirm wird gecleart, dann kommt wieder der login promt mit dem rechnernamen, der darauf hin verschwindet und der underscore erscheint 
<stevieh> hmm... 
<skwirrel> live cd muss ich noch probieren, frage ist nur was ich dann reparieren muss :]
<stevieh> jo, klingt schräg
<stevieh> d.h. der login screen verschwindet ohne irgendwas?
<stevieh> und du kommst echt nicht in ne konsole irgendwie?
<skwirrel> sorry unglücklich formuliert vielleicht: nicht dieser grafische login, sondern "14.04 (????) tty1 // login@rechner:" erscheint kurz und verschwindet dann
<skwirrel> ich käme im recovery mode auf die root konsole, aber auch dort bin ich mit meinem englisch am ende
<stevieh> aha...
<stevieh> dann ists wohl ein problem mit dem X starten, vermute ich mal
<stevieh> da müsstest du mal im recovery mode in die Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log schauen.
<stevieh> und irgendwie glaub ich dir nicht, dass du nicht mit Ctrl-Alt F1 eine Konsole bekommst...
<skwirrel> da düse ich mal gerade hin :)
<mosez> naja fuer die zwischenzeit habe ich mir jetzt selbst alternatives fuer ruby und die dazugehoerigen tools erstellt.
<mosez> falls es jemanden interessiert: https://github.com/webhippie/baseboxes/blob/master/definitions/ubuntu-14.04-amd64/ruby.sh
<kubine> Title: baseboxes/definitions/ubuntu-14.04-amd64/ruby.sh at master · webhippie/baseboxes · GitHub (at github.com)
<skwirrel> stevieh: was für infos brauchst du? bekomme "Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting" ziemlich am ende, und treiber ist wohl fglrx, zumindest taucht da viel mit fglrx auf :)
<stevieh> was für ne Grafikkarte isses denn?
<skwirrel> wenn ich jetzt 1+1 zusammenzähle komme ich auf "proprietärer treiber macht murks wegen update auf 14.04", vermute mal, er muss jetzt entfernt werden?
<stevieh> hast du den treiber von hand installiert?
<skwirrel> AMD Radeon HD 7340M - und ja.. natürlich vergessen vorm update -.-
<stevieh> na, dann mach ihn halt jetzt weg, aber k.a. wie das geht... im prinzip mit dpkg deinstallieren bzw. apt und dann nochmal den 14.04er reinstallieren.
<skwirrel> ist der standard treiber schon "dabei" oder muss ich erst ne netzwerkverbindung in der root shell herstellen? oder anders gefragt: wird ein ersatz eingetragen, wenn ich den deinstallier?
<stevieh> k.a.
<skwirrel> ok ich guck mal ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme.. danke dir schonmal! :)
<leszek> hi
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich in der /etc/networking/interfaces auch sagen, das eth0:1 keine default route setzen soll?
<ShiroNeko> möchte auf diesem interface nur eine IP aber keine entsprechende default-route
<leszek> ShiroNeko: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe musst du nur ein GATEWAY=<default gateway IP> eintragen für dein interface in der /etc/networking/interfaces Datei
<ShiroNeko> leszek: aber genau das ist es ja, ein gateway für eth0 ist vergeben und für eth0:1 soll nur eine IP vergeben werden, subnetz und das wars. 
<ShiroNeko> aktuell lösche ich die angelegte route halt per 'route del -net 10.2.0.0/24'
<Inge5568> Huhu! Ich hab grad ein neues Bluetooth-Headset gepaired, kriege aber keinen Ton.
<Inge5568> Es taucht nicht mal in den Lautstärke-Einstellungen auf, ist das normal?
<Inge5568> IM Bluetooth Manager ist es zu sehen und sieht alles gut aus
<nagetier> ShiroNeko, du könntest den route Befehl z.B. in die /etc/rc.local setzen.. ob sich das innerhalb der /etc/networking/interfaces setzen lässt, kann ich nicht sagen, denke aber schon.
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: denke auch, sollte dann wohl unter eth0:1 der absath 'up route del -net 10.2.0.0/24' sein.
<ShiroNeko> denke ich jednefalls, denn es soll ja nicht beim systemstart passieren, sondern wenn das interface auch wirklich up ist
<nagetier> ShiroNeko, ja, wird so oder so ähnlich in der /etc/networking/interfaces aussehen.. ein 'route del -net 10.2.0.0/24' in der /etc/rc.local würde die Route ja auch erst entfernen nachdem das Interface up ist.. aber innerhalb der /etc/networking/interfaces dürfte sauberer sein.
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: habs mal getestet, scheint zu klappen
<nagetier> ShiroNeko, in der /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<ShiroNeko> ja
<nagetier> schön
<Inge5568> Was heißt "Gerät erfolgreich hinzugefügt, aber Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"? Ich krieg doch sogar die Feldstärke angezeigt!
<Inge5568> Das BT-Headset tauch nicht im Pavocontrol auf, nicht mal nach manuellem Neustart gemäß http://askubuntu.com/questions/366032/pulseaudio-not-detecting-bluetooth-headset-automatically
<kubine> Title: Pulseaudio not detecting bluetooth headset automatically - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dasjoe> Sagt mal, wenn man unattended-upgrades benutzt läuft gerne mal /boot voll. Gibt's da eine schönere Lösung als alle paar Wochen mal die alten Kernel manuell wegzuwerfen? Was triggert denn /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal an, meine /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels ist nicht so wirklich aktuell
<dasjoe> Ist natürlich unabhängig von unattended-upgrades, bei ausschließlich manuellen Updates ist das auch schon passiert
<nagetier> dasjoe, aus Interesse: wie groß hattest du denn /boot gewählt?
<dadrc> dasjoe, 12.04?
<dadrc> (ab 12.10 sollte das eigentlich so funktionieren)
<dasjoe> nagetier: 250 MB, hat der Installer ausgewählt
<nagetier> dasjoe, Ja, danke.
<dasjoe> dadrc: War als 12.04 installiert, Upgrade von Zentyal hat 13.10 "mitgebracht". Die 01autoremove-kernels ist noch aus 12.04
<dadrc> Dann dürfte das daran liegen
<dadrc> Also, naja, die sollte bei jedem postinst neu geschriben werden
<dadrc> Von der /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal, die offensichtlich nach jedem Kernelupdate ausgeführt wird
<dadrc> Klappt das, wenn du die manuell ausführst?
<Guest95250> Hallo, nach einem update fehlen auf meinem Desktop und in der Dash fehlen auch einige icons - einige wie z.b. das Terminal oder libreoffice sind aber da...
<Guest95250> ach so , ich habe das update auf Ubuntu 12.04.4 vorgenommen
<dadrc> dasjoe, probier mal ↑
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: Zentyal ist kein offizieller Ubuntu-Derivat wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
<dasjoe> jokrebel_: doch, ist es
<dasjoe> dadrc: funktioniert, ne Idee wieso die letzte Kernelinstallation das nicht angetriggert hat? :)
<dadrc> dasjoe, gute Frage
<Guest95250> ach so, und compitz scheint zu funktionieren . /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p sagt, dass alles ok ist
<dadrc> Guest95250, kann man meistens einfach fixen: strg+alt+f2, einloggen, `unity --reset-icons` ausführen, neu starten.
<Petra2> test
<deem> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> deem: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<Petra2> hallo, nach einem update auf 12.04.4 sind auf meinem Desktop sehr viele Symbole verschwunden auch in der Dash fehlen einige Icons, andere z.B. Libre Office sind aber da...
<stevieh> fehlen nur die icons oder auch die apps?
<Petra2> ich habe unity mit apt-get install --reinstall unity bereits neu installiert
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: Wo hast Du das gelesen?
<dadrc> Petra2, kann man meistens einfach fixen: strg+alt+f2, einloggen, `unity --reset-icons` ausführen, neu starten. ← schon gemacht?
<Petra2> ähm nein
<dadrc> mach mal
<Petra2> ok, bis gleich
<Petra2> hat leider nichts gebracht :-(
<stevieh> sind nur die icons weg oder auch die apps?
<Petra2> außer der Meldung, dass das er das Thema "Ambiance" nicht finden kann. Es sind nur die Icons weg
<dadrc> Ja, nu, dann kann das ja auch nicht gehen. Stell mal ein anderes Icontheme ein
<Petra2> wie bzw. wo mache ich das?
<dadrc> In den Einstellungen unter Aussehen, würd ich behaupten
<Petra2> ok, ich glaube, ich muss mal komplett neu starten. ich melde mich dann gleich wieder unter Petra3 an. bis gleich
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: Und nur weil es auf Ubuntu basiert ist es nicht gleich ein offizielles Derivat. http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<kubine> Title: Derivatives | About Ubuntu | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Petra4> test
<koegs> failed
<Petra4> hallo, ich habe jetzt zwar ein anderes Erscheinungsbild eingestellt, die Icons fehlen aber leider immer noch. Mir scheint es so, als ob er mein Verzeichn is user/bin nicht findet, kann das sein?
<jokrebel_> Petra4: Du wurdest schon mehrfach gefragt ob nur die Icons (oder vielleicht die Programme selbst) weg sind. Bitte beantworte das doch auch mal zwischendurch.
<Petra4> hab ich doch schon: also die apps sind da, aber sie sind schwarz bzw. grau 
<Petra4> es fehlen also die Bilder der Icons
<Petra4> in der Dash werden beim Mouseover sogar  die Namen der Apps  angezeigt 
<stevieh> und über das ubuntu menü oben? Stimmen da die cons?
<Petra4> ähm, nein genau das gleiche Problem: einige sind da, aber die meisten sind nicht zu sehen
<stevieh> und das icon thema hast du jetzt mal verstellt?
<Petra4> ja, brachte nicht
<Petra4> nichts
<jokrebel_> und sie lassen sich auch weiterhin starten?
<Petra4> ja
<nagetier> Nachdem das Thema geändert wurde nochmals `unity --reset-icons` ausführen?
<Petra4> habe ich auch schon ergebnislos ausprobiert.
<Petra4> merkwürdig finde ich ja, dass einige Icons ja zu sehen sind. z.B. Hilfe, LibreOffice und das Terminal
<nagetier> die bringen, IMHO, ihre eigenen Icons mit, mag mich aber irren.
<nagetier> wobei Hilfe und Terminal eher nicht
<Petra4> Wenn ich `unity --reset-icons` eingebe, bekomme ich "ERROR 2014-04-28 14:53:22 nux.image GdkGraphics.cpp:68 Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/unity/5/dash_noise.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden"
<stevieh> das liegt bei mir (aber 13.10) unter /usr/share/unity/icons/dash_noise.png
<stevieh> liegen alle icons jetzt unter "5"? :-)
<Petra4> also sucht er an der falschen Stelle?
<stevieh>  das würde ich so nicht sagen, anscheinend könnte bei 12.04 das unter 5 liegen ;-)
<Petra4> ok, hm
<nagetier> Petra4, ich würde testweise ein anderes Thema wählen
<Petra4> habe ich doch schon
<nagetier> ja, ok
<Petra4> und das hat ja auch nichts gebracht
<nagetier> Petra4, ich meinte auch noch ein anders :)
<nagetier> *anderes
<stevieh> Petra4: ist pulseaudio installiert?
<Petra4> ja
<stevieh> ich hab mal nach 12.04.4 und eben dem /usr/share/unity/5/dash_noise.png geguglt.... mach das auch mal und les es durch... klingt ein wenig wild...
<Petra4> aber was willst Du mit pulseaudio?
<stevieh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unity-startet-nicht-16/
<kubine> Title: Unity startet nicht › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> aber ich habs nur quergelesen ;-)
<stevieh> hast du ppas installiert gehabt?
<Petra4> ja, ich hatte einige ppas installiert
<stevieh> und alle brav gepurged vorher?
<stevieh> z.B. gvfs
<Petra4> gepurged? was heißt denn das?
<stevieh> ppa-purge
<Petra4> also ich glaube, es wird am einfachsten sein, wenn ich Ubuntu einfach schnell neu installiere...
<stevieh> neinein.
<stevieh> das ist ein unix das macht man nicht
<Petra4> ok, aber in weniger als einer Stunde wäre alles neu!
<stevieh> wenn das so ist, do what you like. meine systeme brauchen länger...
<Petra4> naja, wir fischen hier jetzt ja auch schon 30 min im Trüben :-(
<stevieh> oh nein, wir kommen der sache näher.
<Petra4> ok
<stevieh> evtl. ist deine libglib aus nem ppa...
<Petra4> ok, ich habe schon sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0=2.32.4-0ubuntu1 probiert :-(
<Momo4253> exit
<tikku> hi
<tikku> hab n problem mit mit erreichbarkeit eines proxys. er hat einen port auf nur connecten lässt er sich nicht
<tikku> connection refused
<tikku> jemand ne idee? port ist in iptables rein und raus freigegeben
<stevieh> sagt er im log was?
<stevieh> istn squid oder was?
<tikku> mocks
<tikku> listening on server ip: port
<tikku> steht im log
<stevieh> kenn ich nich
<koegs> iptables nicht stateful?
<koegs> der server wird ja nicht vom selben port antworten
<tikku> mh mh mh
<koegs> wobei, denkfehler :D
<koegs> kommt das connection refused direkt oder nach einem timeout? sprich drop oder reject?
<tikku> direkt
<koegs> also reject, da würd ich nochmal iptables checken
<tikku> bah
<rentier_> Wie krieg ich das Ubuntu dazu, auch Pakete zu aktualisieren, denen "nicht vertraut werden kann"?
<dadrc> apt-get hat einen Switch dafür
<rentier_> dadrc, aber ich will doch bloß, dass die ganz normale Softwareaktualisierung durchläuft
<rentier_> ich arbeite nicht mit apt get
<dadrc> Aber wieso hast du dann Pakete mit kaputten Keys?
<dadrc> Also, wo kommen die denn her? 
<dadrc> Käme mir ja spontan sinnvoller vor, die Ursache zu beseitigen
<rentier_> avidemux und gparted
<rentier_> was weiß denn ich, die sind doch harmlos
<dadrc> Sollte sie sein.
<dadrc> Lad mal die Paketinformationen neu
<dadrc> Passiert manchmal, wenn die veraltet sind
<dadrc> Geht am einfachsten über `sudo apt-get update`
<tikku> find in iptables nichts
<tikku> port ist chain input/output = accept
<rentier__> exit
<ShiroNeko> mal eine frage zu apache und hdparm. kann ich eine einfache seite erstellen die beim aufruf "hdparm -C /dev/hd[a-d]" ausführt und mir dann anzeigt?
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, kannst du machen, ja. Brauchst du aber eine Programmiersprache, die in der Lage ist, Shellbefehle auf dem lokalen System auszuführen
<dadrc> Also, nur HTML und JS reichen nicht.
<dadrc> Außerdem nichts für öffentlich zugängliche Rechner, aber das ist dir ja bestimmt bewusst
<stevieh> wieso das nicht?
<ShiroNeko> würde ich mit php machen, und der rechner ist entweder zuhause im lan oder per vpn erreichbar
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, ajo, dann, kein Problem
<deem> ShiroNeko: warum nimmst du nicht einfach munin? das kann noch mehr, als nur hdparm
<Inge5568> ich hab inzwischen gesehen, es gibt ZWEI Bluetooth Manager in meiner tASKBAR, WIESO IST DAS SO?
<Inge5568> einer ist Blueman, der andere sagt nicht wer er ist und sein Icon ist schwarz auf einer grauen Taskbar und also fast nicht sichtbar
<Inge5568> kann das was damit zu tun haben, dass das Headset nicht tut?
<stevieh> ich glaub ich hab blueman bei mir rausgeworfen...
<tikku> hilfe!
<deem> ?
<fips1972> tatütata!
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, so langsam werde ich richtig ratlos. Ich habe mein Netbook jetzt mit Windows und Linux im Dualboot installiert (Hälfte/Hälfte). Windows zuerst und danach Linux. Wenn ich mein Netbook anstelle, fährt aber trotzdem weiter Windows hoch, obwohl bei der Installation eigentlich GRUB installiert wurde. Das komische ist, ich habe jetzt schon ca 3-5 mal den GRUB-Bootloader neu geschrieben...
<veryhappy> ...und jedes Mal kam die Meldung "Installation finished. No errors reported." Fällt euch dazu noch etwas ein? ;)
<jokrebel_> och man, ich hab doch immer Pech mit NVidia-Karten. Welchen Treiber brauch ich denn nun für eine NV35 GeForce FX 5900 XT?
<koegs> veryhappy: wohin hast du grub installiert?
<veryhappy> GRUB habe ich auf /dev/sda (in den MBR) installiert.
<veryhappy> koegs: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man überprüfen kann, ob der GRUB-Bootloader wirklich in den MBR geschrieben wurde oder sieht man da nur die Rohdaten?
<musca> jokrebel_:  den 173er
<jokrebel_> musca: Danke ;-) Hab ich jetzt grad eben auch endlich gefunden 
<koegs> veryhappy: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 2>/dev/null | grep -i grub
<heradon> hallo ihr
<heradon> ich hab ein problem beim updaten von ubuntu 12 LTS er sagt mir das python2.7 nicht updaten kann
<heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/nSD/ hier ist mein ein paste von allen fehlern
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<heradon> niemand ne ahnung wie ich das gefixt bekomme?
<heradon> ihr seid doch alle ubuntu profis ;)
<jokrebel_> heradon: Vielleicht alle grad bei Essen
<jokrebel_> heradon: Zeig mal bitte ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<heradon> jokrebel_: wie pack ich das am besten in ein paste? :D
<timmoe> Heyho ^^
<tikku> hat jemand danted installiert ?
<tikku> krieg es nicht zum laufen
<timmoe> Weiß jemand, wieso YouTube Videos nur im Vollbild ruckeln?
<jokrebel_> heradon: Markieren, kopieren und bei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ einfügen und hochladen. Uns dann die RL geben.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> timmoe: weil die per software auf ganz viel pixel aufgeblasen werden?
<timmoe> stevieh: wie kann ich das umgehen? 
<stevieh> anderen player nehmen, cachen, anderen browser nehmen...
<stevieh> grafikkarte richtig einrichten 
<timmoe> Das mit der Grafikkarte klingt gut ^^
<timmoe> Treiber is aktuell der Gallium 0.4 auf ner ATI R520
<stevieh> mit was für nem browser schaust du denn?
<timmoe> Google Chrome
<timmoe> Mit Firefox aber das selbe Problem
<stevieh> und wie gross ist die grafik & sinds mehrere Bildschirme dran?
<timmoe> Is ein notebook, mit ner 1920x1200 Auflösung, also nur ein Bildschirm
<timmoe> Fun Fact: Wenn ich das Video im VLC auf Vollbild mach, läuft aber alles
<stevieh> ja, weil der player die hw besser kennt.
<stevieh> so, ich muss aber los
<timmoe> okay, ich mach vllt mal nen Thread im Forum auf
<timmoe> aber danke für die Hilfe ;)
<stevieh> ausserdem sollte man doch in chrome die youtube videos als html 5 schauen können?
<timmoe> html5 is an
<Rochvellon> laufen auch die fraglichen videos per html5 oder doch mit flash?
<tikku> könnt mir jemand mit danted helfen? krieg das partout nicht zum laufen
<timmoe> Rochvellon: Wenn ich n Rechtsklick auf den Player mach, meint er "Über den HTML5-Videoplayer", also gehe ich mal von ja aus
<mdeb> Hi, nach upgrade auf 14.04 wirft das Paketmanagement Fehler, die git-related sind (installArchives() failed: fatal: $HOME not set; Please tell me who you are: Run git config --global user.email ...to set your account's default identity). Erst tippte ich auf etckeeper, das ich hier mit git konfiguriert habe. Ich finde aber die Angaben aus /root/.gitconfig im log von etckeeper (für manuelle Installationen auf Kommandozeile), als welc
<mdeb> Softwarecenter läuft als user, stelle ich gerade fest. Da wäre ~/.gitconfig auch vorhanden, was passiert nach der AUTH, dass keine ~/.gitconfig gefunden wird? ... letzteres wohl wegen $HOME not set ...
<jokrebel_> heradon: kommt da noch was?
<PBeck> wie lange genau wird den 12.10 mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt?
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ 12.10? Nicht 13.10?
<bekks> Gar nicht mehr. 
<KojiroAK> Bei 12.10 müsste man in Perfekt antworten.
<bekks> 12.10 is EOL :)
<PBeck> KojiroAK: habe bisher bei wikipedia nur april 14 gelesen
<PBeck> und an anderer stelle 18. april - heute kam noch was rein, deshalb frage ich
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ also 13.10 und nicht 12.10.
<bekks> Das sind beides Daten aus der Vergangenheit - 12.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<KojiroAK> Bei 13.10 müsste ich nachgucken bin gerade nicht mehr sicher ob das 3 Monate hat oder weniger.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: 12.10
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ dann ist das schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr supported.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: nein
<PBeck> Unterstützt bis: 18. April 2014 (Desktop und Server) 
<KojiroAK> mrmbl, stimmt 12.10 + 18  Monate. = 14.04
<KojiroAK> und nicht 3 Monate. Sondern 3 halbe Jahre.
<PBeck> und da kamen die letzten drei tage noch updates
<PBeck> http://nopaste.info/18b5df2213.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte irgendwas Universe oder ein PPA.
<krytarik> KojiroAK, PBeck: Guckt doch mal hier, z.B. :) - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<kubine> Title: “linux” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<KojiroAK> krytarik~ die Frage wäre, wieso es doch noch ein update gab obwohl 12.10 eigentlich EoL hat.
<krytarik> KojiroAK: Ist es ja nicht, noch nicht. :)
<krytarik> Aber ziemlich bald. :)
<krytarik> KojiroAK, PBeck: Man kann sich ja hier eintragen, dann kriegt man das auch mit :P - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-announce Info Page (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<KojiroAK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases <- stimmt, anscheinend heisst das dann wohl wirklich bis ende April noch.
<kubine> Title: Releases - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<arndt> Ich habe streamtuner, dort ist meine shoutcast liste leer. Wie bekomme ich sie angezeigt
<arndt> habe ubuntu 14.04 und streamtuner2
<arndt> kennt sich keiner mit streamtuner2 aus?
<PBeck> danke krytarik und KojiroAK  - werde mich da wohl noch eintragen
<PBeck> krytarik: wird das auf der liste dann veröffentlicht, wenn wir EOL erreicht haben?
<krytarik> PBeck: Yep.
<arndt> nutzt hier keiner shoutcast?
<krytarik> arndt: Also ich nutze sowas nicht, aber wir sehen schon deine Messages. :)
<arndt> mist ich verzweifle ein wenig, weis nicht was ich ein stellen muss um die liste von shoutcast angezeigt zu bekommen.
<Flash63> arndt: schau mal unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streamtuner2 - Problemlösungen
<kubine> Title: Streamtuner2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> krytarik: dann passts ja aufs wochenende mit dem update auf 14.04 :)
<krytarik> PBeck: Hehe. :P
<arndt> danke Flash63 werd ich machen
<arndt> hab nix gefunden was mir weiter hilft
<Schugy> habe nach update von 12.04 auf 14.04 nur noch 800x600 statt 1024x600 mit radeon-treiber
<arndt> na mein streamtuner2 zeigt immer noch keine shoutcast liste an. Wie bekomme ich das hin
<jokrebel_> ich scheine wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab und deren Unter-Links nicht richtig zu intepretieren. Mein Ziel ist es per fstab eine ext4-Partiton mit für den User vollen Rechten automatisch unter /media/daten einzuhängen. 
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Volle Rechte == Schreib-/Lese-Rechte oder das Recht zu mounten?
<jokrebel_> es soll automatisch gemounted werden mit vollem Schreib- und Lesezugriff für den (eh nur einen) User.
<bekks> Dann kannst du das FS genau so wie / mounten lassen, und machst einmalig ein sudo chown -R user:user /media/daten/
<jokrebel_> bekks: Ach und ohne das einmalige ...chown... hätt ich da jetzt durch reines editieren der fstab noch Wochen erfolglos experimentieren können? <g>
<bekks> Ja. :)
<Guest74819> Bin neu
<Guest74819> #was geht hier ab?
<ThreeM> Guest20422, support für ubuntu. das hier ist kein chat zum quatschen :)
<jokrebel_> Guest20422: der ist nebenan unter #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Hier ist nur knallhartet Ubuntu-Support ;-)
<jokrebel_> bekks: Danke jetzt gehts 
<bekks> Gerne :)
<AeroHAL> Eines meiner Probleme, die mir den abend versauen... Samba4-Wiki-Anleitung für Backup ist unter Ubuntu 14.04 LTS nicht machbar... wie denn dann *grmml*
<jokrebel_> will man Ubuntu wirklich ausgerechnet per Samba sichern?
<AeroHAL> neinnein... mein Ubuntu hat einen Sambaserver, so für Domäne und solch spielereien, was ich möchte ist, dass ich da die datenbanken, settings etc. backuppe
<AeroHAL> also die frage nochmal in richtig: Hallo Leute/Leutinnen, Leutinniinininien, hat jemand eine Anleitung/Idee/Erfahrungen, wie man seine Samba4-AD vernünftig backupt? Idealereweise ohne samba dazu killen zu müssen?
<arndt> habe immer noch nix gefunden, meine schotcastliste im streamtuner2 ist leer. wie krieg ich sie wieder hin
<bekks> AeroHAL: Was bedeutet "nicht mehr machbar"?
<bekks> AeroHAL: 14.05 spricht selbstverständlich auch CIFS.
<AeroHAL> da steht kein "mehr", ich weiß schlicht und ergreifend nicht, wie ich sinnvoll die datenbanken kopieren soll
<bekks> Welche Datenbanken?
<AeroHAL> da steht einfach nur: You must never copy a running database!
<subz3r0> nennt sich SSH und RSYNC
<bekks> Mysql? Postgres?
<AeroHAL> TDB
<bekks> Was genau spricht gegen cp, rsync, etc.?
<AeroHAL> "You must never copy a running database!"
<AeroHAL> diese zeile aus der "backup-anleitung" von samba4
<bekks> Dann stop die Zugriffe vorher.
<bekks> Wie groß sind die TDB denn in Summe?
<AeroHAL> net viel, wenige MB
<bekks> Samba stoppen, kopieren, Samba starten.
<AeroHAL> halt ich nicht für eine gute idee
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<AeroHAL> weil ich es grundsätzlich für eine dumme idee halte einen dienst stoppen zu müssen um von dem teil backups machen zu können
<AeroHAL> und ich stop auch nicht mysql oder postgres-server, wenn ich backuppen will
<jokrebel_> dann rechne mit Verlsuten ;-)
<bekks> AeroHAL: Was wohl daran liegt, dass mysql und postgres Mechanismen zum Onlinebackup mitbringen, TDB aber nicht.
<stevieh> gabs da nicht lösungen für?
<bekks> Dateisysteme die Snapshots unterstützen.
<stevieh> genau
<AeroHAL> hmm, hab backupscript auf dem samba ftp gefunden, danke euch, und ja: man kann offensichtlich auch tdbs online backuppen, mit tdbbackup
<mondy> hallo =) ich hab ein Problem mit meinem eclipse. ist zufällig jemand da?
<_moep_> stell doch erst mal deine frage
<mondy> also ich wollte eigentlich eclipse 4.3 kepler installieren. nach der anleitung im ubuntuusers forum lässt sich das zwar installieren, funktioniert aber nicht richtig (also die menü-leisten laden schonmal nicht, weiter hab ichs gar nicht mehr probiert)
<mondy> jetzt habe ich zwar wieder 3.8, aber es startet nur aus der konsole
<_moep_> gibt es da irgendwelcher (Fehler)Meldungen?
<_moep_> s/welcher/welche
<mondy> nein, da funktioniert alles
<_moep_> hmmm dann ka. 
<_moep_> sry
<mondy> zumindest scheints so, also geproggt hab ich noch net
<mondy> schade
<mondy> hast du zufällig ne idee zu dem problem mit den menüleisten in 4.3?
<ring0> du könntest mal gucken, ob eventuell einfach der starter im menü fehlerhaft ist bei 3.8
<_moep_> mondy: ich hab es das letzte mal vor jahren genutzt glaub das war 2.x oder 
<_moep_> so
<mondy> _moep_:  trotzdem danke
<mondy> ring0: meinst du jetzt den starter im laucher?
<mondy> in der normalen leiste, wo man die programme suchen kann (sry, mir fällt grad net ein, wie die heißt), da startet ers auch nicht
<ring0> mondy, ja, dachte an den launcher
<mondy> aber dann müsste es ja trotzdem über die leiste gehn, oder?
<ring0> nö
<mondy> achso?
<ring0> glaub die starter in launcher/leiste kann man mit alacarte editieren
<mondy> dann probier ichs mal damit
<mondy> jetzt funktionierts =)
<ring0> top ;)
<mondy> hab den haken setzen müssen, dass ers im terminal startet, ausprobiert, dann den haken wieder weggenommen, und es funktioniert immernoch
<mondy> vielen dank <3
<mondy> wird schon trotzdem klappen, was mein prof von mir will ;)
<mondy> ich wünsch euch allen noch eine schöne Nacht =)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-29
<LupusE> g'morgen
<deem> guten morgen. ich hätte da gerne mal ein problem. Seit dem Update auf 14.04 mag mein Laptop es nicht mehr, wenn ich den Rechner in den Suspend versetze, dann von der Dockingstation nehme und wieder einschalte. Gleiches gilt auch umgekehrt. Der Bildschirm bleibt dann einfach schwarz und ich muss den Displaymanager neustarten. Jemand ne Idee?
<stevieh> das übliche :-(
<deem> stevieh: wie meinen?
<stevieh> deem: solche effekte sind für mich gefühlt alternierend von einer zur nächsten Ubuntu version und meist nach einigen Wochen behoben...
<stevieh> workaround ist oftmals in eine Konsole zu wechseln..
<deem> Es ist aber im Moment schon sehr nervig. Das meinte ich ja mit "Displaymanager neustarten". Ich wechsele in ne tty und starte dort den ligthdm neu.
<deem> Aber dann sind natürlich jedesmal meine Fenster wieder zu
<stevieh> versuche mal mit Ctr-Alt F1 auf ne Textconsole zu wechseln, dann den suspend zu machen...
<stevieh> und nach demresume mit Ctr-Alt F7 wieder in die Grafik
<stevieh> was isses denn für ne Grafik?
<deem> stevieh: ne nvidia GF119M mit bumblebee
<stevieh> vielleicht auch da schauen, ob da berichtet wird.
<deem> stevieh: wenn ich auf einer tty suspende ist mein displaymanager danach noch da. also kein schwarzes bild
<stevieh> na, das gibt ja hoffnung ;-)
<deem> ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine lust, jedesmal vor dem suspend in eine tty zu wechseln
<deem> ich hab auch mal den optimus quatsch deaktiviert, aber gleiches problem
<stevieh> klar, das ist nicht spassig, ich bin grad am überlegen, obs da mal was gab, das zu automatisieren
<stevieh> da gabs mal was... da bin ich mir sicher...
<deem> was automatisieren? zur tty wechseln und dann erst in den suspend gehen?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> bis der fix bei der Grafik durch ist
<deem> stevieh: 
<stevieh> such mal in richtung hinbernate.conf und SwitchToTextMode 
<deem> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/schwarzer-bildschirm-nach-standby-thinkpad-x22/
<kubine> Title: Schwarzer Bildschirm nach Standby (Thinkpad X220) › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> das ist genau mein problem. zwar nicht mein laptop modell, aber das ist ja irrelevant :)
<stevieh> d.h. ohne screen locker geht es?
<deem> ich werd das einfach mal testen und den light-locker ausschalten
<stevieh> du sagtest er bleibt schwarz und nicht, dass da ein login bildschirm kommt.
<deem> aso. ja. nach dem login bildschirm bleibt es schwarz
<deem> wie gesagt. es ist bei mir exakt so, wie in diesem thread
<stevieh> super :-(
<stevieh> was such ich da rum, wenn du nicht den Fehler genau beschreibst...
<deem> japp. light-locker deaktiviert. läuft
<deem> stevieh: sorry. mein fehler. es ist noch früh am morgen. er möge mir verzeihen
<stevieh> hab ja nur 10 minuten gesucht...
<|Frodo|> aku: :-)
<|Frodo|> *ups+
<kandinsky> moin :)
<kandinsky> frage zu ipv6: kann ipv6 durch ipv4 tunneln?
<kandinsky> rechnerkonstellation -->  userrechner --> proxyserver --> route/provider
<kandinsky> rechnerkonstellation -->  userrechner --> proxyserver --> router/provider
<kandinsky> wenn auf dem proxyserver nur ipv4 vorhanden ist, kann ubuntu 14.04 lts durch das ipv4 protokoll tunneln?
<kandinsky> unser provider hat auf ipv4/ipv6 dual stack umgestellt
<kandinsky> kennt sich überhaupt jemand mit ipv6 aus?
<stevieh> ganz ganz viele
<koegs> man kann so ziemlich alles tunneln :)
<musca> ein Tunnel hat einen Anfang und ein Ende ...
<NTQ> Ich hab mit nouveau das Problem, dass VSync bei meinem internen Monitor an ist, bei meinem externen aber nicht. Wie kann ich VSync für den externen auch aktivieren?
<stevieh> geht das unter windows?
<NTQ> Keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich schon. Da gibt's ja funktionierende Nvidia-Treiber für meine Optimushardware.
<stevieh> das würde ich so einfach nicht unterschreiben. Das kann gut sein, dass das sogar ne Hardwareenschränkung ist.
<stevieh> nvidia kann nicht immer alles auf allen displays gleich
<NTQ> Naja, da beide Displays auf FullHD laufen, hätte ich das schon gehofft. Aber gut, vielleicht teste ich das mal demnächst dann auch auf Windows.
<NTQ> Unter Ubuntu hab ich es jetzt nur mal mit glxgears getestet. Da hatte ich auf dem externen 3200 FPS und intern eben 60
<NTQ> Je nachdem, wohin ich das Fenster verschoben hab.
<stevieh> könnte auch sein dass es mit den nvidia treibern geht...
<stevieh> und dort auch nur im clone mode...
<NTQ> Ja, die NVidia-Treiber wären mir eh lieber, aber meine Hardwarekonstallation läuft mit dem XServer nicht rund bzw. gar nicht. Mit Wayland soll es angeblich jetzt zu 100% klappen, aber da müsste ich wohl zu Arch wechseln, nehm ich an.
<NTQ> Ich hab einen der Laptops, bei denen alle externen Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Bildschirm mit der NVidia-Karte verdrahtet sind und der interne Bildschirm an der Intel-Karte hängt.
<stevieh> .oO(bin ich froh, dass ich das nicht mehr hab...)
<NTQ> Per Hardware-MUX kann ich im BIOS einstellen, ob Optimus, Nvidia only oder Intel only verwendet werden soll. Bei der "Only Intel"-Variante kann ich halt nur den internen Bildschirm verwenden. Bei der Nvidia-Variante wird bei Akkubetrieb zu viel Strom verbraucht.
<deem> NTQ: das problem kenne ich. abhilfe schafft da nichts wirklich. ich hab da schon viel mit rumprobiert, weil ich 3 monitore nutzen wollte, aber mit optimus konnte ich nur 2 gleichzeitig verwenden. da hilft nur ne andere grafikkarte
<NTQ> deem. Naja, eine andere Grafikkarte kann ich schlecht in meinen Laptop einbauen. Ich könnte zwar drei externe Bildschirm anschließen, aber aktuell wäre ich schon froh, wenn der eine ohne komische Artefakte und Aktualisierungsfehler laufen würde. ;)
<dreamon> Ich mache gerade ein update von 12.04 auf 14.04. jetzt fällt mir gerade ein während er installiert. Das ich ja gnome-classic verwendet. Gibt es bei 14.04 noch einen fallback modus?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, jein. Es gibt einen neuen Classic Modus, musst schauen ob der dir passt.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, hast du nen link? Würds mir gern mal anschauen.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-classic-3-12-is-better-than-ever/
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, also da wird's kurz gezeigt, und ansonsten Bilder Suche in der bevorzugten Suchmaschine.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Sieht sehr nach gnome3 aus
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, was ich davon weisz ist es Gnome3, nur halt mit unten noch dem Panel dazu.und einem eher klassischen Fensterverwalter.
<dreamon> Mir wäre gnome2 am allerliebsten. Lubuntu .. kann man von Ubuntu auf Lubuntu umgraden :)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, MATE http://mate-desktop.org/
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, GENAU.. SOWAS BRAUCH ICH
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Aber jetzt sag bitte nicht ich brauch Mint dazu?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, offizielle 14.04 Quellen enthalten 1.6, wenn du 1.8 willst siehe http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Woher kommt den der auf einmal.? 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, Gibt's schon seit 2(?) Jahren. Bin eigentlcih ueberrascht das du noch nichts davon gehoert hast.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Ich habe davon gehört in Verbindung mit Mint. Cool. Das werde ich sofort angehen wenn die Kiste rebootet.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Hast du es mal getestet?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, im MATE Forum gibt es ein Skript um die Gnome Einstellungen zu migrieren, zur Info.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, bin gleich wieder, meiner ist jetzt feritgf mit upgrade. ^^
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Warum wurde bei mate, nautilus usw umbenannt. Das versteh ich nicht. Grübel  
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, weil Gnome die Namen weiter verwendet. Durch das umbenennen ist es moeglich Mate und Gnome gleichzeitig zu installieren ohne Kollisionen zu haben.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Sind das angepasste Versionen oder sind die VersionsNummern gleich? 
 * jokrebel hat sich grad lubuntu-desktop installiert. Das is sehr gut. @ dreamon 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Da stimm ich dir zu. Das hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen! Die Menus sind halt anderst als im Classic Mode vom 12.04 aber damit kann man sehr gut leben.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, die wurden weiter bzw "rueck" entwickelt. Sprich Dinge die die Gnome devs entfernt haben sind wieder drinnen und ein paar Sachen sind dazu gekommen.
<dreamon> Aber mate sieht meinem jetztigen Classic Mode sehr ähnlich das werd ich einfach mal antesten.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, die basieren auf den Gnome2 Versionen, vor dem Gtk3 Umstieg.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Naja ein bisschen Veränderung ab und an hält auch das Hirn fitter auf Dauer.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Bei Mate ist das der Nautilus Splitscreen wieder drin (F3) .. der würde mir sehr fehlen.
<dreamon> das (-s)
<dreamon> Vorhin hatte ganz schön die Hose voll. Aber dank euer Input, fühl ich mich schon viel besser.
<MrTurkelton> abend zusammen, kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich die normle schrift in einem unity gtk theme ändern kann möchte statt weiß eine grüne schrift haben
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ja, wie gesagt, es ist einiges wieder drinnen und acuh ein biszchen dazu gekommen.
<Robert_Zenz> MrTurkelton, Theme aendern. Aber du meinst jetzt nciht das Terminal?
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Verwendest du selbst mate?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ja. Zusammen mit Sawfish als Fensterverwalter.
<MrTurkelton> nein meine das theme, kann selbst mit dem unity twektool höchsten die schriftart ändern, aber nicht die farbe muss irgendwo in der .gtkrc sein
<Robert_Zenz> MrTurkelton, ja, ich glaub' du kannst Global ueber .gtkrc ueberschreiben. Aber einfacher wird wahrscheinlich ein ersezten im Theme selbst sein.
<MrTurkelton> wo liegen die standardmäßig?
<MrTurkelton> geht um das numix theme
<Robert_Zenz> MrTurkelton, ufff...ich glaub' /use/share/themes oder aehnlich.
<MrTurkelton> danke ahbe es glaube ich gefunden :)
<jokrebel> seit ich dem Systemprotokollbetrachter einen zweiten Filter hinzugfügt habe (er stürzte mit nem Crashreport ab) lässt er sich nicht mehr starten.
<jokrebel> starte ich aus dem Terminal wird mir erzählt, dass dieser Filter "wrong format" hat. Nur wie kann ich den wieder löschen, wenn das Program gar nicht mehr hochkommt?
<jokrebel> *invalid format (nicht wrong)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, bin mir nicht sicher, kann aber gut sein das der dconf verwendet zum speichern der Einstellungen. Also mal dconf-editor durchgrasen.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: nicht wenn dann gconf? Ist ein Gnome-Tool (aus gnome-utils und heißt gnome-system-log)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, die haben auf dconf umgestellt...gleiche Struktur, nur binaer statt klartext dateien.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> ServerKeyBits @ sshd_config
<subz3r0> standardmäßig war es früher auf 768 nun auf 1024. stimmt es, wenn ich den wert änder, dass ich die keys löschen muss und der server generiert neue?
<subz3r0> was ist, wenn ich selbst frisch welche generiert habe die 4096 bit haben und den eintrag auf 4096 änder?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, Schluessel koennen nur neu generiert werden. Es waere mir neu wenn amn bestehende Schluessel aendern kann.
<subz3r0> hmm?
<Robert_Zenz> subz3r0, wenn du eine andere Bit-Anzahl willst, musst du neue Schluessel erstellen.
<subz3r0> Hab ich was anderes geschrieben?
<subz3r0> " Once you change this, you will need to delete your current host keys and SSH will regenerate them when it restarts."
<subz3r0> ich habe aber selbst welche generiert. wie oben weiter geschrieben ;)
<subz3r0> dem entsprechend soll der server natürlich keine neuen generieren
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Danke, ja da wars. Der mag wohl keine Leerzeichen in den Filtern. -> dconf-editor -> /org/gnome -> gnome-system-log -> filters: ein Wort von den 2en mit Leerzeichen gelöscht. UND startet wieder.
<Hiege> abend
<subz3r0> hi
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit Firefox was bei google eingebe -> http://ipv4.google.com/sorry/CaptchaRedirect?continue=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dparcellite%2B14.04%2Bsegmentation%2Bfault%26hl%3Dde&id=2867766825564892592&captcha=&submit=Senden
<dreamon> Habe gerade auf 14.04 geupgradet
<subz3r0> ja? dann passiert was?
<subz3r0> :D
<dreamon> Unsere Systeme haben ungewöhnlichen Datenverkehr aus Ihrem Computernetzwerk festgestellt. 
<dreamon> merkwürdigst.
<subz3r0> proxy am laufen?
<subz3r0> tor vielleicht?
<subz3r0> wenn nicht du, dann evtl der der die ip vor dir hatte
<dreamon> proxy war aktiv.. habs rausgenommen.. immer noch.
<dreamon> Bevor ich auf 14.04 update machte, kam noch ein Firefox update. 
<dreamon> Tor nein 
<subz3r0> hab auch gerade das update bekommen
<bekks> Dann war es derjenige vor Dir.
<subz3r0> keine probleme derweil
<subz3r0> reconnecte mal deinen router
<subz3r0> es sei denn du hast cable...da wirste die ip wohl etwas länger haben :)
<subz3r0> mac change hilft da...
<dreamon> Beim start von Firefox kommt auch sofort -> Error: document.domain is null
<bekks> Dann ist dein Profil kaputt.
<dreamon> Das meldet Javascript-Anwendung
<bekks> Also dein Firefoxprofil.
<dreamon> Mom ich starte mal ohne die Seite wiederherzustellen
<dreamon> Wenn ich auf www.google.de gehe und dort was eingebe, sofort kommt diese Meldung
<bekks> Starte mit einem neuen Firefoxprofil.
<dreamon> Wie geht das nochmal firefox -p ?
<subz3r0> wo kann ich denn bei ubuntu 14.04 den vnc server einschalten?
<subz3r0> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<dreamon> Das gleiche ist auch bei Chromium so
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Gibts Remmina da nicht mehr?
<subz3r0> IP...
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du rufst aber nicht den Link auf, den Du uns gabst?
<dreamon> jokrebel, nein, ich gebe in chromium oder firefox -> www.google.de ein .. dann in die suchzeile z.B. otto dann kommt folgendes -> https://ipv4.google.com/sorry/IndexRedirect?continue=https://www.google.de/search%3Foutput%3Dsearch%26sclient%3Dpsy-ab%26q%3Dotto%26oq%3Dotto%26gs_l%3Dhp.3..35i39j0l3.1020.1440.0.1671.5.5.0.0.0.0.129.612.0j5.5.0....0...1c.1.42.psy-ab..1.4.481.0.I_RSV3ieVFk%26pbx%3D1%26bav%3Don.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.%26bvm%3Dbv.65397613%252Cd
<dreamon> .bGQ%252Cpv.xjs.s.en_US.Cf9mlb6I5DA.O%26biw%3D1040%26bih%3D609%26dpr%3D1%26ech%3D1%26psi%3Du_5fU4boIsXayQOT7YGoCg.1398800135885.3%26emsg%3DNCSR%26noj%3D1%26ei%3Du_5fU4boIsXayQOT7YGoCg
<bekks> IP...
<dreamon> Meine Kiste übergibt da komplexes Zeug. 
<bekks> Deine Kiste übergibt da nix.
<subz3r0> ausser vielleicht nem kasten bier :>
<dreamon> Steht doch auf der Seite -> Unsere Systeme haben ungewöhnlichen Datenverkehr aus Ihrem Computernetzwerk festgestellt.
<bekks> dreamon: Lies es nochmal: IP
<bekks> Deine jetzige IP verursacht das. Nicht deine Kiste.
<subz3r0> lol
<dreamon> Ok, dann hole ich mir ne neue IP.. ich resete den Router ok ?
<bekks> Endlich.
<bekks> Nicht dass wir das jetzt viermal gesagt haben :>
<dreamon> Die Kurzversion hab ich nicht richtig getriggert
<Hiege> der domainname sieht ja normal aus was wäre wenn man die buchstaben eingibt um zu beweisen das man kein bot ist ?
<bekks> dreamon: Es wurde Dir auch im Klartext gesagt.
<bekks> Hiege: ?
<subz3r0> keiner ne idee wie ich den vnc einschalten?
<subz3r0> "The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run."
<Hiege> upps sorry hab was verrafft ^^
<jokrebel> subz3r0: remmina?
<dreamon_> Problem ist mit neuer IP auch wieder da. 
<bekks> Hast du denn eine andere IP?
<dreamon_> ja
<bekks> Oder ist das die selbe wie vorhin?
<dreamon_> IP jetzt IP-Adresse: 188.174.58.28
<dreamon_> hole nochmal neue
<bekks> Also hast Du sie nicht kontrolliert vorher ;)
<dreamon> Hmpf nun gehts. Peng.. manchmal sehr seltsam
<bekks> Welche IP hast du jetzt...?
<subz3r0> vnc? ;)
<jokrebel> remmina?
<dreamon> 93.104.0.123
<dreamon> die ist viel weiter weg, wie vorhin, die vorhin war sehr ähnlich der davorgehenden
<bekks> Daher ja auch "network" :)
<dreamon> Versteh ich nicht. Egal.
<subz3r0> heh
<dreamon> Mom muß xchat neu starten, das macht bei jedem Tastendruck einen Ton.. sehr lästig
<bekks> dreamon: "Unsere Systeme haben ungewöhnlichen Datenverkehr aus Ihrem Computer_netzwerk_ festgestellt." 
<dreamon> Nun wieder gut. Kann mir das einer Erklären, was das nun war mit dem Google Problem?
<bekks> Das sagte die Meldung doch SEHR eindeutig.
<bekks> Und nachdem Du eine IP aus einem anderen _Netz_ bekommen hast, war das Problem beseitigt.
<dreamon> Aber wenn die daten nicht von meiner kiste kamen, woher kamen sie denn dann?
<subz3r0> was ein witz
<subz3r0> entweder ich bin blind, oder die neue gnome shell version hat keine funktion mehr "vino-preferences" zu starten
<bekks> dreamon: Von einem anderen Rechner aus dem NETZ deiner IP.
<subz3r0> omg
<subz3r0> dreamon: ?
<subz3r0> bekks: entweder das, oder wohl eher exakt die selbe IP die dreamon benutzte
<subz3r0> es werden eher selten ip ranges direkt geblockt
<subz3r0> zumindest nicht bei google
<jokrebel> ...und es ist kein ubuntu-Problem *räusper*
<jokrebel> und Gute Nacht
<dreamon> Moment. Versteh ich immer noch nicht. Also ich sende an google "otto". Das Otto kam dort ja an. Aber noch mit zusätzlichen Daten sind bei google angekommen. Demnach müßte ja jemand meine Daten abfangen abändern und weitergeben?
<bekks> Du sendest nichts an Otto.
<subz3r0> dreamon: also noch mal langsam.....
<subz3r0> du hast diese ip nicht durchgehend. sondern meistens 24h. danach bekommst du ne neue
<bekks> Jemand aus dem selben Netz wie deine IP hat massiv Müll an Google gesendet. Daher hat Google entweder die IP (die du danach bekommen hast) oder einen Teil des Netzes geblockt.
<dreamon> subz3r0, das weiß ich. 
<bekks> Das sagte die Feldermeldung.
<subz3r0> wenn die type vor dir mit der IP "mist" gemacht hat, das kann schon sein wenn er nen offnen proxy an hatte, dann sperrt google die ip
<dreamon> Ahso. Ok, das macht sinn.
<subz3r0> aber das propagieren wir hier schon die ganze zeit ;)
<subz3r0> so server rennt :)
<dreamon> ja, aber leider in der Komprimierten Version. Und ich habe probleme mit eurem Komprimieralgo
<ubuntuyardie> Hi ich hätte da mal ne frage. hab ubuntu mit unity installiert dann übers terminal mate installiert aber ich kann nirgendswo im anmelde bildschirm einstellungen finden wo ich das als standard festlegen kann
<bekks> ubuntuyardie: Kannst du vielleicht bitte Satzzeichen benutzen? Ich habe genau nichts verstanden.
<ubuntuyardie> ??? was soll an diesem satz nicht verständlich sein ?
<bekks> Fehlende Satzzeichen.
<ubuntuyardie> spielt das im chat eine rolle ? der text und sinn sollte jedem klar verständlich sein ?
<subz3r0> ja tut es
<ubuntuyardie> tja subz3ro dann muss ich sagen hast du leider den. vergessen.
<subz3r0> du erwartest hier hilfe, wir können ein wenig höflichkeit und vor allem lesbare sätze erwarten.
<bekks> ubuntuyardie: Und du hast zweimal geplenkt. In einer Zeile. Kannst Du jetzt bitte eine lesbare und verständliche Frage stellen? :)
<ubuntuyardie> Ich fragte wie ich MATE den ich bereits über das Terminal als Standard Oberfläche festlegen kann. Ich finde nämlich im Anmeldebildschirm keine EinstellungsOptionen und muss so Notgedrungen Unity benutzen. Herr Cooper wissen sie vlt. etwas dazu das mir behilflich sein könnte ???
<ubuntuyardie> oh entschuldigung. Falsch ausgedrückt. Ich habe in übers Terminals installiert. Aber mir fehlt die Kenntnis ihn als Standard oberfläche festzulegen. Entschuldigen sie bitte das "plenken" gross/kleins chreibung ist mir im chat nicht wichtig
<ubuntuyardie> hm sorry im letzten satz hab ich zu schnell getippt da sind ein paar buchstaben verrutscht aber an sich klar verständlich oder ? ^  
<ubuntuyardie> ich versteh euch schon. ich bin es der hilfe benötigt. sorry wenn ich vlt. pissig rüberkomme ;)
<Fuchs> ubuntuyardie: ist das Paket mate-desktop-environment   installiert? 
<agentsoul> 14.04 AcerAspireOne150L nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben habe hänge ich beim Hintergrundbild der Anmeldung fest. Maus und Tastatur gehen kann auch auf die anderen Konsolen wechslen. tty1 gibt folgendes aus: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1444034bff905fc2d516
<kubine> Title: gist:1444034bff905fc2d516 (at gist.github.com)
<ubuntuyardie> ich habe mate-desktop mit apt-get installiert ja. er hat auch was runtergeladen und installiert. muss der zusatz -enviorement zwingend dabei sein ?
<Fuchs> ubuntuyardie: dieses explizite Paket (das heisst so) muesste dafuer, dass es im Loginmanager zur Auswahl erscheint, installiert sein, ja. 
<Fuchs> Wenn Du dieses, genau dieses, Paket nicht hast, dann liegt es ziemlich sicher daran
<ubuntuyardie> aha ! Ich hab im wiki gelesen das paket würde lediglich mate-desktop heissen. ich probiere es gleich mal aus, danke. 
<ubuntuyardie> hm findet er leider nicht
<Hiege> gut nacht
<Fuchs> ah, das war der Paketname in der Fremdquelle
<Fuchs> dann hoffe ich mal, dass Ubuntu in den offiziellen Paketen die Datei fuer lightdm nicht vergessen hat
<ubuntuyardie> hm. Ich habe wie gesagt mate-desktop installiert. Lightdm weiss ich das einstelle. das miese is ja ich weiss von anderen distris da ist es immer einfach. einfach beim login nen menu punkt auswählen und als standard festlegen....fertig :D
<ubuntuyardie> meine lightdm weiss ich NICHt wie ich das einstelle ;)
<Fuchs> ah, halt, 
<Fuchs> Du hast es zur Auswahl, aber es ist einfach nicht der Standard? 
<ubuntuyardie> nein ich habe nichtmal die auswahl :(
<Fuchs> naja, wenn es sauber installiert worden ist, dann koenntest Du in der /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   die user-session von unity auf mate-session  aendern (oder mate, je nach dem wie das bei den offiziellen Paketen heisst) 
<dreamon>  Robert_Zenz Ich habe Mate installiert -> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop -> Aber lightdm zeigt keinen Mate eintrag an.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, das ist komisch...
<ubuntuyardie> same problem here... ^^
<NTQ> Ich hab eine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber wenn ich mich per ssh login@rechner in meinen anderen laptop im lan einlogge und mit xrandr etwas tun will, dann wird das nicht auf dem entfernten Rechner gemacht, sondern auf meinem. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<subz3r0> NTQ: ?
<Robert_Zenz> NTQ, gar nicht, soweit ich weisz. Die grafische am Laptop laeuft in einer anderen Benutzersitzung.
<NTQ> subz3r0: Zum Beispiel liefert mir "xrandr" alle Displaykonfigurationen von dem Rechner, an dem ich gerade sitze und nicht von dem, mit dem ich gerade über ssh verbunden bin.
<subz3r0> NTQ: sicher, dass du auch wirklich auf dem rechner bist?
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Ich werde mal deinen Link probieren -> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<kubine> Title: How To Install MATE 1.8 In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Robert_Zenz> NTO, nehm cih zurueck, mit xrandr --display DISPLAY sollte man zugreifen koennen...glaub' ich.
<NTQ> ahja, DISPLAY=:0 funktioniert in dem Fall. Danke
<ubuntuyardie> hm aber laut ubuntu rbaucht man das doch nicht ab 14.04 hat ubuntu doch selber mate in seinem angebot und man braucht keine fremdquellen ? 
<Robert_Zenz> ubuntuyardie, 1.6 gegen 1.8.
<ubuntuyardie> ich wär ja wenigstens zufrieden wenn ich 1.6 irgendwo auswählen könnte ^^
<Robert_Zenz> ubuntuyardie, dreamon Testweise koenntet Ihr xdm/gdm/wdm oder so probieren anstatt lightdm (ich verwend' eigentlich nur MDM).
<dreamon> Ich mach gerade 1.8 drauf. mal schauen obs damit geht, wenn nicht probier ich einen anderen loginmanager
<ubuntuyardie> hm meine aktuelle laune sagt mir mate wieder runter und es mit gnome versuchen.
<dreamon> Mom ich reboote kurz
<dreamon> sodele nun konnte ich mate wählen
<dreamon> Zu meinem Erstauen hab ich nun kein Panel mehr. hmpf
<ubuntuyardie> so er lädt gleich werd ich sehen ob es klappt :D
<ebuneccar> hi wie kommt es das firefox download mit 3,0 mb anfängt aber nach einer weile auc 150kb runtergeht. einstellungen?
<Robert_Zenz> ebuneccar, viele Gruende, koennte auch der Server sein der limitiert.
<dreamon> ubuntuyardie, Dann sag mir mal ob du ein Panel hast. Ich hab hier nur symbole und ein paar autostartfenster. Aber ohne panels
<ebuneccar> ist aber immer so 
<ubuntuyardie> dreamon: ? klingt für mich nach unity
<ebuneccar> halt nur bei firefox chrom macht im durchschnitt viel besseren  downloa
<dreamon> ubuntuyardie, Da ist kein unity panel da.. einfach nix..
<ubuntuyardie_> ne hab kein panel :(
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Ich kann auch kein Caja starten. 
<dreamon> gelogen geht schon.
<dreamon> Caja hat F3 hurra.. dann müssen nur noch die Panel her
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, komisch, noch nicht gesehen. Wie hast du Caja gestartet?
<NTQ> Hm. Jetzt habe ich nach dieser Anleitung versucht die auflösung für meinen Fernseher korrekt einzustellen und dann stürzt Ubuntu ohne Warnung einfach ab und startet neu. http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<kubine> Title: xrandr - How to set a custom resolution? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Von der Konsole aus. 
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> 7z a -m0=LZMA2 -t7z -mmt=4 -mx=9 mfb=64 md=128m debian.7z debian7/
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Aber im Moment würde ich nur das Panel brauchen, weißt du wie das heißt?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, mate-panel
<subz3r0> was hat: "md=128m:  WARNING: No more files" und "debian.7z:  WARNING: No more files"
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, mate-panel: symbol lookup error: mate-panel: undefined symbol: mate_gsettings_schema_exists
<dreamon> ubuntuyardie_, Hast du die gleiche Meldung ?
<ubuntuyardie_> ich bekomm nichtmal nen terminal auf
<ubuntuyardie_> strg, alt t is nicht
<dreamon> Ich hab gnome-do im Autostart .. da kann ich bequem alles aufrufen. Aber ohne panel bin ich auch nur ein halber Mensch
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, irgendwas fehlt...mom.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, das ist Teil eines Patches in 1.7.1 gewesen...klingt so als waer nicht alles am richtigen Stand.
<subz3r0> fehler gefunden :>
<dreamon> wo kann man nach der Version schauen?
<subz3r0> version? von was?
<subz3r0> apt-cache policy packetname?
<k1l_> dreamon: apt-cahce policy PAKET
<subz3r0> oder dpkg -l packetname
<ubuntuyardie_> ich glaub ich geh off ich ärgere mich egrade zu sehr
<ubuntuyardie_> keine lösung um nen terminal aufzumachen
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ich wuerde mal ein apt-get install --reinstall mate-desktop mate-settings-daemon mate-panel probieren.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Installiert:           1.8.0-0+trusty
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, mate-desktop und mate-settings-daemon?
<dreamon> Beide Paket stehen auf 1.8.0
<dreamon> Hab ich gemacht.. bin gleich wieder da
<dreamon> Leider immer noch kein panel. Jetzt kann ich auch kein Terminal mehr starten  :( 
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, hast noch eine Idee. STRG+ALT+F1 geht ja immer noch
<k1l_> strg+alt+t
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, nein, ist komisch. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das irgendein Paket auf 1.6 gelieben ist oder ganz fehlt...
<dreamon>  k1l_ No go
<dreamon> ja ich hab 1.6 vorher installiert und dann 1.8
<dreamon> soll ich beides mal deinstallieren?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, probier bitte noch einmal ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall mate-desktop* und dann wuerde ich's nochmal komplett neuinstallieren.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Das wars, nun ist Panel da!! DANKE!!!
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, gerne. *schweisz.abwisch* Jedes mal wenn ich jemanden was neues zeige... ^^
<dreamon> Ich habe apt-get remove mate-desktop gemacht dann deine Zeile von vorhin
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, dann ist irgendwas von 1.6 kleben geblieben...aus welchem Grund auch immer.
<dreamon> Das bringt mich nicht aus der Ruhe. Ich hab das schon sooft mitgemacht, das es mich nicht mehr streßt wenns schiefläuft
<dreamon> Wenn ich jetzt noch parcellite wieder zum laufen brächte, wäre ich aus dem gröbsten draußen
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, was ist mit dem das Problem?
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, [1]    2943 segmentation fault (core dumped)  parcellite
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, das ist die einzige Ausgabe?
<bekks> da wäre jetzt mal ein strace parcellite interessant.
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7362056/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, .config/parcellite/parcelliterc loeschen.
<dreamon> bekks, Wie nopaste ich das.. Es ist super lang
<bekks> Leite es in eine Textdatei um, allerdings stdout UND stderr, und lade die dann hoch.
<subz3r0> uhmm wie war das noch mal? 
<subz3r0> 2>1?
<subz3r0> %2>1?
<subz3r0> oder so? :D
<Fuchs> &>   ist beides
<subz3r0> ahh jau. nutz ich so selten :)
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Cool.. Es läuft wieder. !! 
<dreamon> Hab die Lösung gleich auf Launchpad gepostet! DANKE
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Gefällt mir sehr gut, fühle mich gleich Heimisch :)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, gut. :)
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, jetzt werde ich mich mal an Optimus ranmachen ob der nun funktioniert. Mit 12.04 war da nichts los.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, kann sein...ich glaub' der letzte Stand den ich gehoert habe ist "ja, geht, aber noch nicht optimal".
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, bekks Nochmal Danke und Gute N8
<dreamon> Ich penn am Sessel ein. Fenstersymbole noch auf Links und -> Happy
<AnonStar> Hi, ich versuche gerade mit grundlegenden linux kenntnissen WATCHOCR zu installieren. Hat aber zu viele alte dependencies. WIe kann ich es dennoch installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, Nacht.
<AnonStar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/watchocr/
<kubine> Title: WatchOCR | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<bekks> Selbsbt kompilieren könnte da helfen.
<AnonStar> @bekks: hast kurz zeit, mit mir das durchzugehen?
<bekks> AnonStar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren :)
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wirklich SEHR aufpassen sollte man aber an einem Punkt: 
<AnonStar> laut kommentar muss das script entpackt werden und läuft dann, wenn zxing 1.6 installiert ist.
<AnonStar> aber ich finde nichts über zxing
<bekks> Wenn man Abhängigkeiten in älteren Versionen installieren muss, als die bereits installierte Version, dann sollte man auf jeden Fall ein sinnvolles PREFIX wählen, z.B. /opt/software/ - damit sich danach nichts in die Quere kommt.
<bekks> https://github.com/zxing/zxing/wiki/Getting-Started-Developing
<kubine> Title: Getting Started Developing · zxing/zxing Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<AnonStar> http://pastebin.com/iRygMYFb
<kubine> Title: Despite the old dependencies and dist files this project still rocks. I use this - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Von wem stammt dieser Text?
<AnonStar> von einem user auf der sourceforge seite von watchocr
<AnonStar> neuster kommi
<bekks> Dann würde ich genau da ansetzen und ebenfalls kommentieren - und weitere Informationen anfordern. Oder aber das Zeug kmplett von Hand kompilieren und in brauchbare .deb verpacken - mit dem genannten Link und dem Hinweis dazu.
<AnonStar> also reicht das nicht, was er schreibt?
<bekks> Das kannst du natürlich vorher auch noch ausprobieren.
<AnonStar> das wollte ich, scheitert nur an meinen kenntnissen.
<AnonStar> zxing issn java projekt.. wie soll ich das installieren? soll ich das deployen?
<bekks> Ich zitiere mal, da Du Links ja nicht liest:
<bekks> "Just Need a JAR?
<bekks> If you just need a pre-built JAR file, you can always find compiled resources from the Maven release repository, including recent snapshot/nightly builds."
<bekks> Das ist der erste Absatz des Links von vorhin.
<AnonStar> hab ich ja gelesen. und was soll ich dann mit dem jar machen? und welches von denen überhaupt? core?
<AnonStar> fängt auch alles bei 1.7 an
<bekks> Ein jar file führ man einfach aus: java -jar jarfile.jar
<bekks> Oder aber man schaut sich die Doku dazu an ;)
<AnonStar> achso.. vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach erstmal fragen, ob es nicht eine einfachere variante gibt für: Folder-Watching Jobs -> PDF zu searchable PDFs
<AnonStar> ja, logisch. aber er spricht in seinem kommentar von "zxing installieren"
<AnonStar> sollte ich das skript entpacken, dann müsste die jar ja höchstens zum  script dazu
<bekks> Dann bleibt Dir nur, den Autor des Textes zu fragen.
<AnonStar> 2 Zitate, die Du vielleicht besser verstehst: "Follow the ubuntu tutorial in the forum for dependencies"
<AnonStar> und "install zxing 1.6 (see postinst in .deb)"
<bekks> Ja, das wirst du dann suchen müssen im Forum.
<bekks> Und ein .deb ist nicht anderes als ein Archiv, das man entpacken kann.
<AnonStar> wo finde ich das forum?
<AnonStar> 2.) in dem .deb von watchocr gibt es kein postinst. sind nur 2 dateien
<bekks> Das musst du den Autor fragen, welches Forum er denn nun meint. Es gibt viele Ubuntu Foren.
<AnonStar> also gibt es vielleciht doch eine .deb für zxing.. oder ein anderes zxing ist gemeint
<AnonStar> womit extrahiere ich eine .deb unter ubuntu? untar?
<AnonStar> ar...
<AnonStar> okay.. so langsam klärt sich das dunkel
<ring0> der normale archive manager sollte das packen
<AnonStar> doch ein postinst: http://pastebin.com/4qeYRHnQ
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/sh set -e #Download zxing cd /usr/local/share wget http://zxing.g - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<AnonStar> okay.. kann ich die dependencies in "control" anpassen und wieder zu nem .deb verpacken?
<AnonStar> ich hab folgende depencies: http://pastebin.com/1Q0y0rXX
<kubine> Title: Depends: cuneiform (<= 0.8.0), exactimage, gs, unpaper, libtiff-tools, sun-java - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<AnonStar> ich gehe davon aus, dass auch die neuste cuneiform version passt. probleme gibt es noch mit gs und sun-java6-sdk. Ideen?
<AnonStar> gs scheint auch installiert zu sein
<MisterX> nabend zusammen
<MisterX> ist ein update LTS→LTS vorgesehen oder wird beim regulären dist-upgrade eine LTS-Version übersprungen?
<MisterX> frage wegen upgrade von precise auf trusty ;)
<k1l_> das LTS zu LTS upgrade auf trusty wird erst am 27. april geöffnet
<k1l_> wenn 14.04.1 released wird
<k1l_> (was auch sinn macht, wenn man LTS einsetzt will man ja eh stabile software)
<mgolisch> aber es ist der 30
<mgolisch> oder?
<k1l_> der 24. sogar
<k1l_> *24.july nicht april
<mgolisch> ah
<MisterX> vielen dank
<AnonStar> also. in meinem .deb waren control.tar.gz und data.tar.gz
<AnonStar> wie packe ich die beiden nach modifikation wieder in ein .deb?
<mgolisch> dpkg-deb
<mgolisch> mit -e extrahieren
<mgolisch> dann dateien bearbeiten und mit -b wieder zusammen bauen
<mgolisch> oder so
<AnonStar> danke!
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-30
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn ich nen linux mit bootstrap chrooted hab, welche ordner des host-os sollte ich ins chroot-verzeichnis mounten für den größtmöglichen hardwarezugriff? /proc /dev und?
<mgolisch> Schnabeltierchen: was genau hast du vor?
<Schnabeltierchen> i want to set up an multi-network-instantmessenger-logger/bouncer (no, bitlbee doesn´t suit my needs). so i set up an debian chroot (yes, i´m a traitor, i asked for support for debian in an ubuntu chan) on my synology nas to install prosody as an xmpp server and spectrum.im as gateways to icq, aim etc.
<Schnabeltierchen> sorry mgolisch for englisch, aber passte gerade per copy&paste :P
<Schnabeltierchen> aber du bist ja auch im internationalen channel...
<mgolisch>  /sys halt
<mgolisch> oder schau dir lxc/docker an
<Schnabeltierchen> bin dabei...
<Schnabeltierchen> problem ist dabei immer noch: docker auf dem komischen embed linux von synology zu installieren..
<Schnabeltierchen> und 2tens: nein, dieses komische adapterlayer zwischenschalten? bringt mehr probleme als nutzen.
<Schnabeltierchen> das das host-os per firmware forgegeben ist, bootloader hinter verschlossenen türen etc, muss ich mit den mittel auskommen die ich habe, mit chroot schaffe ich mir mit dem kleinsten umweg die größte funktionsvielfalt
<mgolisch> jo dann mach das doch so
<Schnabeltierchen> würde ich mehrere verschiedene packete hin und her verschieben, mehrmals täglich, über verschiedene systeme, ja dann wäre docker gut....
<bullgard4> Beschreibung des DEB program package »dump«: "4.4bsd dump and restore for ext2 filesystems." Ist dieses Programm für ext4-Dateisysteme ebenfalls geeignet?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<SpeeFak> nach dem lezten firefox update hab ich die tabs wieder oben
<SpeeFak> umstellen der variable tab alwaysobn top greift nicht
<SpeeFak> weis da jmd mehr ?
<dadrc> Wird das komische neue 29er Interface sein
<SpeeFak> jo sieht ganz anders aus, denk ma  jetzt ist der FF headerbar kompatibel
<SpeeFak> aber die sache mit abs geht gar nicht
<SpeeFak> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/991185
<kubine> Title: Toggling the TABS on top switch no longer works - V29 | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support (at support.mozilla.org)
<SpeeFak> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-to-make-new-firefox-look-like-old-firefox#w_restore-tabs-on-bottom-and-other-options#
<kubine> Title: How to make the new Firefox look like the old Firefox | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<SpeeFak> sieht wieder aus wie voher
<SpeeFak> ;)
<julian1234> Hey, ich brauch hilfe bei ner if-abfrage in der bash. Wenn die Zahl in der Variable von 0-25 liegt, tue dies. Wenn die Zahl zwischen 25 und 100 liegt, tue etwas anderes.
<julian1234> bisher: if [$temperatur -gt 25] ...
<julian1234> wie kann ich da zahlenbereiche einfügen?
<LetoThe2nd> julian1234: die AND sowie OR operatoren sind da deine freunde
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemaess: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6270440/simple-logical-operators-in-bash
<kubine> Title: Simple logical operators in BASH - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<julian1234> if [ $temperatur -gt 0 ] && [ $temperatur -lt 25 ]; then
<julian1234> so dann?
<LetoThe2nd> einfach ausprobieren.
<SpeeFak> wie lauet die syntax um im bash script zeilen die untereinander stehen hinterwinander zu lesen
<SpeeFak> zeile 1 \n
<SpeeFak> zeile ?n
<SpeeFak> zeile 2 \n
<SpeeFak> soll gelsen werden als : zeile1 zeile2 ...
<leszek> echo -n $zeilen | tr -d "\n"
<leszek> SpeeFak: bei dem obigen beispiel müssten die Zeilen in eine variable gespeichert werden
<SpeeFak> mhhhh
<dadrc> xargs tuts auch, wenn man will.
<dadrc> xargs < /path/to/file
<SpeeFak> $DCROOT/install/Systembuilder/./software-installer.sh 	$DCROOT/install/Systembuilder/ncurses.pklst $DCROOT/install/Systembuilder/main.pklst
<SpeeFak> um die zeile geht es
<SpeeFak> die plst datein würde ich am liebsten untereinander schreiben statt hintereinander damit es im script übersichtlich bleibt
<SpeeFak> cd $DCROOT/install/Systembuilder/ && ./software-installer.sh damit gehts vllt auch aber gibs keine möglichkeit dein zeileumbruch zu deaktivieren ?
<koegs> --> #bash
<leszek> SpeeFak: ich versteh gerade das Problem nicht :P
<geser> VAR=" und dann erst in der letzten Zeile mit " wieder schließen
<SpeeFak> geser als varibale bäht das das script ziehmlich auf da ich für jede pklist kombi ne eignen variable definieren müsste
<SpeeFak> leszek, :     befehl parameter1 parameter2 soll gelesen werden
<SpeeFak> im script soll aber stehen :
<SpeeFak> befehlt
<SpeeFak> parameter1
<SpeeFak> paramerter2
<SpeeFak> ...
<geser> befehl parameter1 \
<leszek> achso 
<geser> parameter2 \
<SpeeFak> ohne n ?
<leszek> SpeeFak: yep wie geser meint
<leszek> genau ohne n
<geser> \ als zeichen
<SpeeFak> jau danke ich werd mal just testen
<leszek> \ sagt quasi die zeile geht dadrunter weiter :)
<SpeeFak> kommt man als linux so selten dran an die taste *gg
<SpeeFak> leszek, eine frage noch : 
<SpeeFak> wie gehts genau andersherum ?
<SpeeFak> im scipt steht alles intereinander aber es soll für jeden paramerer eine zeile ausgeben werden
<leszek> SpeeFak: zeig mir ein beispiel. So versteh ich nicht genau was du meinst
<SpeeFak> echo "$LST1" | sed '/./!d' echo "$LST2" | sed '/./!d' echo "$LST3" | sed '/./!d' echo "$LST4" | sed '/./!d'
<SpeeFak> jedes echo soll in einer neue zeile ausgebene werden
<leszek> echo -e "$LST1\n" | sed '/./!d' echo -e "$LST2\n" | sed '/./!d' echo -e "$LST3\n" | sed '/./!d' echo -e "$LST4\n" | sed '/./!d'
<leszek> SpeeFak: das sollte klappen
<SpeeFak> ahhh das ist das n *gg
<SpeeFak> ich teste das ma just
<SpeeFak> jau, geht  super danke ;)
<SpeeFak> leszek, es fehlte ein && zwischen den zeilen/echo -e. warum kommt der zeilenumbruch denn in das kommentar feld mit rein sprich : echo -e "bla\n" | pipeweiter         und nicht echo -e "bla" | pipeweiter\n  ?
<leszek> SpeeFak: weil der echo befehl den interpretiert
<leszek> SpeeFak: das -e bei echo schaltet die interpretation davon auch erst ein
<SpeeFak> versuch grad den verarbeitungsabfolge zu verstehn
<SpeeFak> andere frage : geht der zeilenumbruch per parameter \n nur mit echo -e ?
<SpeeFak> also wir in opbrigem fall erst der ganze echo befehlt incl. varialben abgearbeitet und dann greift erst der zeilenumbruch, egal was an pipes folgt ( |grep install) z.b.
<addiks> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit Seahorse (Passwörter und Verschlüsselung): Ich will ein PGP-Schlüssel erzeugen, gebe alle Daten ein, gebe am Schluss mein Passwort zweimal ein und drücke auf OK. Danach kommt kein weiteres Fenster, aber es wird auch kein neuer Schlüssel angezeigt. Alles wie vorher. Wie kann ich nun einen PGP Schlüssel erzeugen?
<brejoc> hi leute, ich habe mir gerade so richtig schön meine ubuntu-installation zerlegt. beim boot bekomme ich nur noch kernel-panic. ist es bei einer installation auf einem btrfs mit verschlüsseltem home-verzeichnis möglich ohne formatieren (und damit datenverlust) eine neuinstallation zu machen?
<LupusE> du kannst eine parallel installation machen und dort deine home part einbinden.
<LupusE> einfach drueberbuegeln kannst du, verliersrt aber unter umstaenden den key. dann ist deien verschluesselte partition fuer immer vershcluesselt.
<LupusE> besser: rescue CD rein, installiertes root per chroot uebernehmen, kernel sauber installieren.
<brejoc> LupusE: stimmt, den key habe ich natürlich *nicht* in den panzerschrank gelegt. :) dann chroot erst mal. danke!
<brejoc> LupusE: chroot läuft und ich bin am reinstallieren. danke dir!
<gandaro> Weiß hier jemand, welches Skript das ist, das beim Einloggen in ein tty standardmäßig ausgeführt wird? außer .bashrc und .profile meine ich.
<gandaro> aus irgendeinem grund meint ubuntu, standardmäßig müsse man erst mal ein langsames python skript ausführen, das einem dann entweder gar nichts ausgibt oder sagt, es gebe ein update
<gandaro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/538158 ach ja wie schön
<kubine> Title: Bug #538158 “Slow TTY logins due to generation of the packages-u...” : Bugs : “update-notifier” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<gandaro> "
<gandaro> Thanks for the bugreport. This is fixed in the latest lucid version of update-manager.
<gandaro> " natürlich
<jokrebel_> gandaro: Von welcher Ubuntu-Version sprichts _Du_? Dort gehts wohl um Lucid
<gandaro> sorry für die drei zeilen.  ich spreche von 14.04
<gandaro> aber das wird immer noch zutreffen, jokrebel_
<gandaro> dann muss ich wohl noch herausfinden, wie man diese /etc/update-motd.d/ sachen ausschaltet
<gandaro> ich möchte nämlich keine motd :)
<SpeeFak> echo "LST$COUNT" | sed '/./!d'     // LST1 ius eine weitere variable die mit "befehl VARIABLE " gesetzt wird
<SpeeFak> wie kann ich dem script bei bringen die Variable auszugeben sprich den gesetzen inhalt und nicht LST1 sonder für LST1 = Liste1
<jokrebel_> gandaro: Suche nach "ubuntu motd anpassen" findet so einiges
<gandaro> SpeeFak: ?
<gandaro> wo ist da LST1?
<gandaro> und was willst du damit genau machen?
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/TTVcYTUs
<kubine> Title: ######################## ### define variables ### ######################## L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SpeeFak> so siehts aktuell aus
<gandaro> text lässt sich mit echo ausgeben:  echo $LST1
<jokrebel_> gandaro: http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/ liest sich vielversprechend
<kubine> Title: How To Customize Ubuntus Message of the Day (at www.howtogeek.com)
<gandaro> oder echo ${LST1}
<SpeeFak> gandaro, genau machen soll das script folgendes : install.sh liste1.pklst liste1.pklst
<SpeeFak> mit LST1=$1 LST2=$1 setzte ich die variblaen für die listen
<gandaro> also LST1 ist zum beispiel "liste1"?
<SpeeFak> das problem tritt jetzt bei der schleife auf da ich nicht für jede liste eine zeile schrieben wollte und dachte das geht mit for ( 10 mal durchlaufgen für 10 listen ) eleganter
<SpeeFak> ${LST$COUNTER}  willer nicht der counter wird bei jeder schliefe um 1 erhöht
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/TTVcYTUs  das sieht man das ganze einfacher
<kubine> Title: ######################## ### define variables ### ######################## L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<gandaro> was soll das sed '/./!d' denn bewirken?
<SpeeFak> gandaro, statt den listen namen gibt er mit die variable aus sprich statt liste1 ( übergeben mit install.sh liste1) z.B. die Varivale LST1
<SpeeFak> leer zeilen löschen
<SpeeFak> wenn ich sonst nur eine liste angeh hab ich 9 leerzeieln
<gandaro> SpeeFak: achso...
<gandaro> du solltest wahrscheinlich arrays benutzen
<SpeeFak> das script liest die variable nicht aus songibt den variblen scrtin direkt aus
<gandaro> es ist keine gute idee, variablennamen zu generieren um diese dann auszulesen
<gandaro> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/arrays.html
<kubine> Title: Arrays (at www.tldp.org)
<SpeeFak> mhhh
<SpeeFak> fortlaufen varibalen kann man aber so schön mir for und nem counter setzten :/
<gandaro> das geht auch mit arrays
<gandaro> es gibt auch die variable $@, das sind alle argumente die dein skript bekommen hat
<gandaro> for filename in "$@"; do ...; done
<SpeeFak> och,jo muss ich mir wohl mal die aary geschichte angucken :/ dachte das würde so irgentiwe geht
<gandaro> da braucht man keinen counter und keine 10 variablen
<SpeeFak> öhm ahso 
<SpeeFak> das is gut :)
<SpeeFak> gandaro, jau kann mir den ganze for in kram sparen mit nem simplen :  echo "$@"
<gandaro> schön ;)
<SpeeFak> wenner mir jetzt noch die listen unter statt hintereinander zeigt isses perfekt ;)
<ubuntu231> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen eine ausgabe zu bearbeiten?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418602/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu231> ich bin in sed,cut und awk leider nicht sehr fit
<gandaro> jokrebel_: danke ;)
<ubuntu231> ich möchte nur die zahlen nach Temp und Hum in jeweils eine datei schreiben
<SpeeFak> als trennzeichen würd ich = nehmen und dann nach blöcken geht
<SpeeFak> gehn
<ubuntu231> mit welchem programm?
<SpeeFak> cut tr
<gandaro> ubuntu231: sudo ./Adafruit_DHT 11 4 | tail -1 | cut -f 3,7 -d " "
<SpeeFak> sed würde auch gehn aber sed bin ich auch nicht so fit
<ubuntu231> danke gandaro :)
<gandaro> kein problem... jetzt weiß ich immerhin wie man cut benutzt :P
<ubuntu231> und wie bekomm ich die untereinander ausgegeben, sodass ich die erste zahl in eine datei bekomme, und die andere zahl in eine zweite daTEI?
<SpeeFak> echo "Temp = 21 *C, Hum = 44 %" | cut -d " " -f3
<SpeeFak> echo "Temp = 21 *C, Hum = 44 %" | cut -d " " -f7
<gandaro> jup
<SpeeFak> wenn sich es zeichen als blocktrenner bietet ( in dem fall leerzeichen ) nutz ich das immer
<SpeeFak> eingabe darf dann nur nicht varieren
<ubuntu231> danke euch
<gandaro> SpeeFak: untereinander ausgeben... for filename in "$@"; do echo $filename; done?
<SpeeFak> gandaro, habs noch bischen kürzer ohne schleife hinbekommen : echo "$@" | tr -s " " "\n"
<SpeeFak> :)
<gandaro> geht auch ;)
<SpeeFak> cut und tr hab ich langsam verinnerlicht sed for die dessen syntax besonderheiten noch nicht so ganz
<gandaro> weiß nicht was dann mit dateinamen mit leerzeichen drin ist
<|Frodo|> gandaro: tja, bei stings mit leerzeichen wird eben auch nen umbruch generiert...
<SpeeFak> logisch geschn hätte es auch mit der erst genannten variante laufen müssen, aber eine variable ind eine variavle sezten scheint syntax mäßig nicht einfach zu sein ( denke da an meine sed sessions )
<|Frodo|> strings
<gandaro> das funktioniert mit der for schleife aber nicht mit tr
<SpeeFak> verablen verschachteln is nicht so ohne :/
<SpeeFak> leerzeichen igbs nicht
<gandaro> noch nicht ;)
<SpeeFak> ich hasse leer zeichen irgentwas is damit immer
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: nen variablennamen in ner (äußeren) variablen geht natürlich in der bash  ...mit der richtigen syntax.
<gandaro> ich würde lieber die for-schleife nehmen, die ist nicht aufwendiger als das tr, dafür funktioniert sie aber garantiert
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, das stimmt nur muss man die syntax dann auch wissen *fg
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ja, mit "leer zeichen" ist tatsächlich was: da ist nen deppen-leerzeichen drin! 
<SpeeFak> ?
<SpeeFak> meinste den backslash  als ( verdammt wie hies das noch ? )
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ist das fragezeochen (wohl in zusammenhang mit dem begriff "deppen-leerzeichen" jetzt wirklich ernsthaft gemeint?!?  *seufz*
<SpeeFak> weis nicht auf was du hinaus willst
<SpeeFak> unterstrich als leerzeichen ersatz der interpreter beim auslesen ( backspash ) etc
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: was ich meinte ist deutsche grammatik. immerhin ist dies nen deutscher chan, heir gilt /nicht/ die angelsächsische grammatik.
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: btw: verschachtelte variablen geht mit nem "!" ->>  also ${!foobar}
<SpeeFak> gandaro, die for geschichte trennt auch umbrücke bei den leerzeilen, trotzdem danke, hab nu alles erstma ins script gepackt und den tr kram auskommentiert
<gandaro> ne
<gandaro> ich habs mit ./shellscript "abc def" eins zwei   probiert
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, also LIST=LST${!COUNT} gibt dann statt LST1 ls string den inhalt der Variable LST1 aus ?
<SpeeFak> ahso in qoutes
<SpeeFak> stimmt
<SpeeFak> hab ich vergessen, das isses schon wieder das leer ziechen problem *gg
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|,  kannste mir vllt nochma kurz helfen mit den verschachtelten variablen ?
<SpeeFak> COUNT=$[$COUNT +1]
<SpeeFak> echo " $(LST${!COUNT})" | sed '/./!d'
<SpeeFak> LST1 LST2 usw. sind bereits definierte variablen dessen wert ausgeben werden soll
<SpeeFak> hab das in paar mehr script mühselig umschifft und würd das jetzt gern mal begreifen wo es wieder aktuell ist
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: geht doch nicht ganz exakt so, wie ich zuerst dachte, aber immerhin in deinem fall /fast/ in der angedachten form.  ...also:
<|Frodo|> LST1, LST2,...  sind definiert und sollen ausgegeben werden? als hintereinder folgende strings, oder in getrennten zeilen?
<SpeeFak> getrennte zeilen sollen es werden
<musca> Du willst eine Parameter Expansion ${ }  und keine Subshell $( ) 
<SpeeFak> es geht um die echo zeile:  echo wird über eine for schleife 10 mal aufgerunfen und die counter variable davei bon 1-9 durchlaufen, erster durchlauf LST1; ist die LST1 variable angeben worde soll LST1 ( z.b. liste1) als liste1 eingezeigt werden
<SpeeFak> musca - öhm ? wenn ich den unterschied wüsste könnt ichs dir sagen
<SpeeFak> geht aber beides nicht mit () und {}
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ok, getrennte zeilen, gleiches präfix der variablen: -> IFS=$'\n' echo ${!LST*}
<SpeeFak> der string soll nicht als string sonder als variable ausgelesen und ausgeebn werden, als anzeigen bekomme ich ja die Variablen LST1 - LST9 aber nicht dessen werte
<|Frodo|> hmmm  irgendwas läuft heir gard schief. oder ich hab heut abend probleme, man bash korrekt zu interpätieren...
<|Frodo|> ok, denkfehler meinerseits...
<SpeeFak> ja das problem hab ich auch grad *fg
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/S4wdPEqH
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash # # software-installer for ubuntu 14.04 # (CC) BY-NC-SA by speefa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<gandaro> verschachtelte variablen sind doof
<SpeeFak> das ist das pbrlem mit der verschachtelung noch mal im script. logisch müsste es passen aber ich hab da nen syntax fehler drin
<gandaro> die sind in den meisten programmiersprachen auch aus gutem grunde nicht möglich
<SpeeFak> kommt auf den aufwand an, wenn ich das mit sed und zig andren tools filtern muss ja
<SpeeFak> wenns so geht wie im script gedacht super
<gandaro> nein, die sind so oder so doof
<gandaro> das ist unnötige zauberei
<gandaro> es gibt dafür datenstrukturen
<SpeeFak> die array geschichte ?
<gandaro> zb.
<gandaro> bin auch kein wirklicher shell-programmierer
<SpeeFak> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4181703/how-can-i-concatenate-string-variables-in-bash sowat ?
<kubine> Title: shell - How can I concatenate string variables in Bash? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<gandaro> nee, nicht sowas
<SpeeFak> ich glaub das brauch ich dann doch bischen mehr backround
<SpeeFak> mit for filename in "$@"; do echo $filename; done läuft es ( sogar mit leerzeichen im namen *gg ) und dafür solls reichen
<SpeeFak> ich werd meine listne nu weiter machen und am eigentlichen script weitermachen. array verschachtelte variabeln etc kommt den TODO plan mal eben schnell begreifen is da leider nicht
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: also, zu deinem pastbin: SHOWPKTLST wird wirklich nur einmal gebraucht, und zwar in zeile 71? und warum hast du dann eine "externe" for-schlaife an dieser stelle?
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, da haste recht, macht der gewohnheit ?! könnte die funktion auch direkt in die schleife schreiben
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: vor allem kann man es im direkten zusammenspiel mit der schleife auch effizient lösen.
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, nach dem motto"gewusst wie " geht das anderfalls schaut man/ich dumm aus der wäsche
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: aber ich muß erstmal ne weile afk. wenn du nachher noch da bist, können wir nochmal kurz drauf eigehen.
<SpeeFak> problem is ja gelöst aber wie gesagt ich würd gern verstehn wie man das z.b. gemacht wird, da im kopf ein ähnlichen probelm auftritt. LST1=$1 .... das machts vllt auch sinn das mit ner schliefen laufen zu lassen und nur mit nem couter zu zählen . LST$COUNT=$COUNT$  z.B. 
<SpeeFak> wir werden später weh wer wo ist *gg eitl jetzt auch nicht wirklich nur wie gesagt das hab ich oft gehabt und es nicht gelöst sondern anderweitig umschifft
 * SpeeFak is mal essen hirn braucht energie :)
<gandaro> vergiss bitte verschachtelte variablen :(
<gandaro> nicht drüber nachdenken :O
<sebastian__> hallo
<sebastian__> ich habe eine fragen zum hosting kann mir einer helfen ?
<napcode> sebastian__: das weiß so keiner :)
<jokrebel_> sebastian__: Wenn es auch Ubuntu-Bezug hat kannst Du einfach drauf los fragen. Dann kann jeder mal in sich gehn und überlegen, ob er Dir helfen kann. Ohne Das Problem zu kennen wir da keiner ja oder nein antworten ;)
<dreamon> Habe Mate am laufen und würde gern die minimieren,maximieren,schließen Symbole auf der Linken seite haben. Hab mich schon so dran gewöhnt. Leider find ich keine Lösung. Früher war das mal über gconf-editor machbar. Aber ich finde die Stellen nicht mehr
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: noch bzw. wieder da?
<jokrebel_> sebastian__: Haben wir Dich jetzt verschreckt? <g>
<gandaro> <g> und *fg und *gg sind hier ja auch sehr beliebt ;)
<musca> dreamon:  Nun sitzt Du aber echt zwischen Baum und Borke, wenn Dir Mate nicht mehr gefällt, weil Du Dich schon so an etwas Neues gewöhnt hast  :-)
<dreamon> musca, Was willst du mir damit sagen. Es sieht zu 90% aus wie mein Gnome Classic unter 12.04 :)
<jokrebel_> wie installiert man mate denn überhaupt nach, damit man das über den Displaymanager auch erreichen kann?
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ähm.. das war ein ppa.. das es bei -> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html -> gibt
<kubine> Title: How To Install MATE 1.8 In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<dreamon> Aber vorher das alte nochmal entfernen
<jokrebel_> war da nicht letztens erst die Rede von "das ist jetzt in den offiziellen Quellen"?
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( und webup8-PPAs will ich auf keinen Fall. Das ist das Tor zur Hölle )
<dreamon> jokrebel_, ja wenn die das offizielle nimmst, dann kannst es im loginmanager nicht finden. 
<dreamon> Zumindest wars bei mir so.
<jokrebel_> stimmt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE#Installation installation klappt, aber es läßt sich nicht über den Displaymanager drauf hin umschalten. Schade. Aus den eigenen Quellen hätt ich mir das glatt mal angeschaut...
<kubine> Title: Mate › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> minidlna ist auch nicht mehr in den Paketquellen.. 
<breaker313> N'abend
<breaker313> Ich habe vor kurzem 14.04 mit Unity neu installiert. Ich bekomme jetzt regelmäßig ohne sichtbare Interaktion eine Fehlermeldung: Desktopverwaltung ist nicht aktiv
<breaker313> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel_> Na toll, jetzt hab ich mal xubuntu-desktop gestartet und den kann ich nicht mehr abmelden. In verbindung mit gesetztem Autologin komm ich jetzt nicht mehr in die anderen Umgebungen :(
<Flash63> jokrebel_: xfce4-session-logout geht nicht?
<jokrebel_> Flash63: Doch, danke dadrüber gehts. Wenn ich aber aus xubuntu versuche rauszugehn, kommt ein anderes Fenster.
<jokrebel_> warum auch immer das nicht kommt, wenn ich mich versuche abzumelden/auszulogen oder rebooten.
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: noch bzw. wieder da?
<adarof> Guten abend. Ich müsste eine Root Partition verkleinern um ein zweites OS zu installieren. Ich habe einiges gelesen, aber bin mir nicht sicher, was bei mir ggf. verschlüsselt ist und probleme macht. Kann dabei jemand helfen?  
<ppq> adarof, du kannst mit 'lsblk' nachschauen, ob deine rootpartition LUKS-verschlüsselt ist (dann steht "crypt" bei TYPE). falls ja, wirds schwierig. falls nicht, kannst du einfach ein live-system booten und partition+dateisystem mit gparted verkleinern
<adarof> sda1: Kleine Partition (wg UEFI Boot?) sda2 ist exe "Extended" Id 5 und sd5 ist "Linux LVM" (id 8e). Gparted lässt mich das nicht von der LiveCD resizen und zeigt mir bei sda5 einen schlüssel an. Heisst das, das ist verschlüsselt ?
<ppq> ja
<adarof> ppq: THx, das kannte ich noch nicht. Okay, scheint _nicht_ verschlüsselt zu sein. Wie kann ich dann das LVM verkleinern?
<ppq> adarof, aha, LVM aber nicht verschlüsselt, ja?
<adarof> ppq: sieht so aus. sda1 243MB sda2 ist 1k und sda5 ist 238GB. 
<adarof> ppq: Ich dachte sda5 wäre die logische partition in der erweiterten sda2. aber laut lsblk sieht das nicht so aus ...
<ppq> adarof, zeig mir bitte mal die ausgabe von lsblk in einem pastebin
<ppq> !paste
<kubine> ppq: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<adarof> ppq: Wie.... pastebin gern ... moment
<ppq> adarof, einfach reinkopieren. oder, noch einfacher, installier das paket "pastebinit" und führ dann aus:   lsblk | pastebinit
<adarof> ppq: Problem: Ich chatte von einem anderen rechner - weil im idealfall reboote ich den ja gleich ;) Id 418607
<adarof> ppq: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418607/ 
<kubine> Title: adsaroflsblk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<adarof> kubine: Cooler Bot?!
<kubine> na sicher doch
<adarof> o_O
<ppq> adarof, ok, dann starte mal ein live-system (ubuntu live-cd, muss aber was neueres als 13.04 sein!), dort sollte es möglich sein das mit gparted zu verkleinern
<ppq> adarof, ggf. vorher dies ausführen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<adarof> Och nö - das ist schon ein livesystem. Nun sach nicht mein vor 14Tagen erstellter USBStick ... 
<ppq> adarof, falls gparted das tatsächlich nicht kann, so geht es manuell: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager#Administration-eines-LVM
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<adarof> moment, nein - das ist ein 13.10
<adarof> was ich da per livecd-stick gebootet hab
<adarof> okay, ich probier mal den 1. Link "vorher ausführen"
<ppq> ich muss jetzt leider weg
<ppq> achso, backups hast du, ja?
<ppq> dateisysteme verkleinern/vergrößern ist immer riskant
<ppq> besonders wenn man noch nicht 100%ig drinsteckt in der materie
<ppq> aber mit dem LVM-wikiartikel sollte alles hinhauen. viel erfolg
<adarof> ppq danke. "backup" ist nicht wichtig, da ich alle daten bis auf das OS auf den anderen HDDs habe
<breaker313> Ich habe vor kurzem 14.04 mit Unity neu installiert. Ich bekomme jetzt regelmäßig ohne sichtbare Interaktion eine Fehlermeldung: Desktopverwaltung ist nicht aktiv
<sdx23> breaker313: scheint von pcmanfm zu kommen
<adarof> Wenn ich nun meine LVM und auch phy partitionen verändert habe, muss ich noch resize2fs auf der verkleinerten aufrufen, oder? Das sagt aber ich soll e2fsck aufrufen - und das meckert ganz böse
<sdx23> eh, was? Mit was hast du das LVM verkleinert?
<sdx23> resize2fs ist das, was du zu aller erst nutzen hättest müssen.
<breaker313> sdx23: yep, möglich habe lubuntu und kde nachinstalliert ... und per dpkg-reconf auch mal den einen oder anderen dm getestet. 
<breaker313> sdx23: irgendweine idee?
<breaker313> sdx23: irgendeine idee?
<adarof> sdx23: Ahha. Gr - das stand da nirgends. Nochmal zurück? Macht das sinn? oder kann ichs besser gleich vergessen
<sdx23> adarof: wenn dein LVM-Verkleinerungstool (das du leider immer noch nciht genannt hast) das nicht miterledigt hat, kannst du das Dateisystem, das da mal war, vergessen.
<adarof> adarof: gapartd
<adarof> .oO(Was warn das fürn hotkey)
<sdx23> breaker313: pcmanfm vermisst vermutlich irgendwas dbus mässiges. D.h. das läuft entweder nicht oder pcmanfm wurde nicht passend gestartet.
<mgolisch> gparted verkleinert doch keine LVs oder?
<sdx23> adarof: gparted sollte das resize2fs imho miterledigen.
<mgolisch> was genau hast du denn gemacht?
<sdx23> mgolisch: wäre mir jetzt auch neu; aber kA was sich da so getan hat.
<adarof> sdx23: Offensichtlich ... nicht "so richtig". ;)
<breaker313> sdx23: was wäre das richtige Log  zu pcmanfm? Würde mir das erstmal helfen den Fehler einzugrenzen? 
<sdx23> breaker313: womöglich stet 
<sdx23> breaker313: womöglich steht in .xsession-errors was - womöglich aber auch nicht
<adarof> Ich habe gparted die LVM deactivated, dann resize, dann ...äh, booten versucht. Klappte nicht;  busybox
<breaker313> sdx23: dort habe ich nix gefunden
<breaker313> sdx23: neu installieren von pcmanfm?
<adarof> Ne - ich hatte auchnoch ne neue partition angelegt und auch eine swap - und die auch formated per gparted. Naja, dann ... ists wohl wech
<mgolisch> du hast das lvm physical volume verkleinert?
<adarof> ich denke, ja
<sdx23> breaker313: vermutlich bringt das nicht. 
<breaker313> sdx23: oder austausch gegen einen anderen filemanager
<mgolisch> ja das hat dann evtl deine volume group zerstoert
<mgolisch> oder wird die noch als funktionieren angezeigt?
<mgolisch> in vgdisplay
<adarof> die scheint gut zu sein - existiert fröhlich vor sich hin mit "kleinerer" grösse
<adarof> ich denke die group hats überlebt - das Filesystem dadrunter halt nicht, weil ich es vorher hätte kleiner machen müssen
<sdx23> seit 0.14 kann gparted wohl lvm (auch schon 1.5 Jahre her)
<sdx23> und zumindest für normale Partitionen verkleinert gparted seit Ewigkeiten erst das FS und dann die Partition.
<adarof> hatte mich schon gewundert, warum das so schnell ging und der die daten nicht erst aufgeräumt hat. Dachte dann aber "naja...SSD und eigentlich waren auf den 240GB nur 50 belegt"
<Walker_> gute abend
<Walker_> ich habe gerade ubuntu 14.04 server installiert und irgendwie hängt er beim ersten booten
<Walker_> bräuchte da, wenn möglich mal kurz Hilfe :-)
<Walker_> Er hängt bei "Adding 8107004k swap on /dev/sda3. Priority:-1 extents:1 across: 8107004k SSFS
<Walker_> hab zuwar noch nie einen ubuntu server installiert, aber ich vermute, dass das nicht richtig ist :D
<Walker_> niemand da?
<adarof> Vlt nur keiner der eine Idee hat ;) 
<sdx23> Walker_: nur weil das die letzte Meldung ist, heisst nicht, dass das Schuld hat.
<Walker_> ja, das stimmt schon, mehr sehe ich aber ja leider nicht :-)
<|Frodo|> Walker_: gibt durchaus ein paar gleichleutende fehlermeldungen bei gugel-suche.
<|Frodo|> ...nur bisher noch keine klare lösungsansatz...  :-/
<Walker_> :/
<Walker_> läuft :)
<Walker_> erstes mal ubuntu server und gleich sowas hehe
<Walker_> in den absicherten modus komme ich rein
<Walker_> dort komm ich auch in die shell
<Walker_> updte habe ich schon mal gemacht
<Walker_>  bringt nix
<|Frodo|> Walker_: also im gabesicherten modus läuft er schonmal? gut! ist da dann auch der swap bzw. sda3 eingebunden?
<Walker_> wie erfahre ich das? :D
<Rochvellon> mount
<Walker_> in der systemübersicht gibt es kein sda3
<Walker_> nur 1 und 2
<Walker_> das war bestimmt der usb stick
<|Frodo|> Walker_: mach doch mal nen pastebin von "mount" (und gleich auch mit vom /etc/fstab)
<adarof> Neuinstallation Ubuntu meldet mir "error: disk filter writes are not supported"
<shecki> hi, ich habe gerade den fehler gemacht und auf firefox 29 geupdatet. da ich sämtliche designs für firefox nach dem 3er nicht mag... gibts einen weg zurück zu 28?
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-01
<labrex> Ich habe einen Prinserver ohne Reset-Taste und möchte ihn über das Webinterface konfigurieren. Ich kenne die IP nicht.
<labrex> Ich habe schon 192.168.0.0/16 auf Port 80 abgescannt und ihn nicht gefunden. 
<labrex> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die MAC rauszufinden?
<labrex> Mein DHCP-Server hat auch keine IP vergeben
<debian_lover> CUPS?
<labrex> nein
<debian_lover> für CUPS port 663
<debian_lover> labrex, hat das Gerät eine feste IP?
<labrex> das weiß ich nicht denke nein
<labrex> habe das gerät gebraucht gekauft und der verkäufer wusste die ip nicht mehr
<k1l> welches gerät ist es denn?
<debian_lover> wenn ja, und es hat eine der 192.168.2.1/24 und Du betreibst das Netz 192.168.1.1/24 wirds schwer
<debian_lover> nach mac adresse scannen habe ich mir auch schon gewünscht
<ppq> wenn man das teil direkt mit dem pc verbindet, ohne switch oder sonstiges dazwischen, sollte man das schon irgendwie rausfinden können
<labrex> dlink 301p+
<labrex> ppq, ok mache mal mein notebook an
<labrex> mit crossover kabel
<labrex> und tcpdump
<ppq> crossoverkabel braucht man seit jahr(zehnt)en nicht mehr, aber wenn es dich glücklich macht ;)
<debian_lover> leszek, bist Du nicht einer der Entwickler von Neptune OS?
<leszek> debian_lover: genau
<debian_lover> :-D, hallo
<k1l> default ip: 192.168.0.10; default user: admin; default pass:
<k1l> ob der vorbesitzer da was verändert hat weiß man natürlich nicht
<labrex> ppq, ich dachte nur wenn das gerät es erkennt? also switche erkennen ob crossover oder nicht
<labrex> aber pcs?
<leszek> :)
<debian_lover> leszek, Neptune hat seine coole seiten. Leider hätte ich einiges direkt in debian gehabt ....
<ppq> die netzwerkkarte regelt das selbst, labrex 
<k1l> labrex: das ist seit jahren in der spezifikation der netzwerkarten das die das erkennen ob die adern crossover sein müssten oder nicht
<labrex> mein notebook ist von 2003 
<debian_lover> deian sollte bevorzugt einige Pakete als Rolling Release anbieten ... KDE, Gnome, generell einige DE, sowie Browser und Kalender und Mail Programme ....  , Das wäre der Durchbruch, aber auch viel Arbeit
 * ppq schwingt die offtopic keule
 * debian_lover rennt davon
<leszek> BSD_lover: dafür gibts ja unstable, testing und experimental
<sdx23> labrex: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_reset_a_D-link_DP-300_or_DP-301_print_server_with_lost_password_or_IP # bzw. halt an den Hersteller-Support wenden.
<kubine> Title: Can you reset a D-link DP-300 or DP-301 print server with lost password or IP (at wiki.answers.com)
<BSD_lover> leszek, hatte so etwas mal früher unter Ubuntu gemacht und als Resultat ein nicht funktionierenden PC. Brauche aber ein IMMER stabiles System. Der Name schreckt mich einerseits ab.
<BSD_lover> nutze wieder ubuntu, aber denke auch nur zeitweise ..... 
 * ppq zielt und holt aus
<BSD_lover> korrigiere (ubuntu-gnome)
<leszek> BSD_lover: ein immer stabiles system wiederspricht sich irgendwie mit bleeding edge und rolling
<BSD_lover> gehe jetzt sonst drehen die ubuntu-fans am Rad, .... wie ppq
<oktay> hehee
<k1l> warum auch immer man lieber hier meckert anstatt einfach in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu gehen ...
<T_X> hey ho. bei ne'm freund wollen usb-geräte nicht automounten. das ist n' gerät, das von ne'm alten ubuntu (glaube irgendwas zwischen 2009 und 2011) auf 13.10 geupgradet wurde
<T_X> wie heißt das paket, das die automount sachen unter ubuntu 13.10 regeln sollte?
<T_X> die festplatte hatte ich mir angeschaut, das ist fat32, also am dateisystem sollte es nicht liegen
<T_X> (externe festplatte per usb)
<PBeck> T_X: im unity dash "informationen" starten und dort im reiter wechselmedien schauen ob das richtig konfiguiert ist
<T_X> PBeck: danke, werd ich ihm weitersagen. ist udisks-glue irgendwie relevant?
<T_X> außerdem tut ein "aptitude search udisks" nix mit udisks2, nur udisks anzeigen.
<T_X> im 13.10 iso image sehe ich aber sowas wie: /tmp/squashfs/var/lib/dpkg/info/udisks2.list
<aabbcc> guudn
<aabbcc> kann mir jmd einen vorschlag machen wie ich http://www.bgbau-medien.de/site/inh_baus_d.htm die pdf runterladen kann
<kubine> Title: Bausteine - Sicher arbeiten, Gesund bleiben (at www.bgbau-medien.de)
<aabbcc> und die aber nach dem link bennene
<aabbcc> ansonsten würden die d_123.pdf heißen 
<aabbcc> und ich wollte jetztb oicht alle per hand downlaoden und umbenennen
<Skorpz> Hallo, ich habe einen HP Envy 4500 Scanner und Drucker in einem. Der Drucker wird über das Netzwerk angesteuert, was wunderbar klappt. Ich habe eben Versuch auch mal zu Scannen, Skanlite finden den Scanner aber nicht. Wie kann ich den Netzwerk Scanner dem System hinzufügen? Ich nutze Kubutnu 14.10
<ring0> Skorpz, 14.10 gibt es noch nicht. 14.04 ist das aktuellste ;)
<ring0> Skorpz, davon mal abgesehen, wird der scanner mit bei scanimage -L gelistet?
<Skorpz> Oh Verzeihung:) 14.04, bin wohl bei dem 10 von 13.10 hängen geblieben:)
<Skorpz> Nein
<ring0> dann würde ich mal einen blick in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk werfen
<kubine> Title: SANE-Scanserver im Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> hast du den scanner eigentlich mit hp-setup hinzugefügt?
<Skorpz> Nein. Hatte den Drucker über die Systemeinstellungen hinzugefügt.
<ring0> das würde ich als allererstes korrigieren
<ring0> also, drucker löschen und hp-setup ausführen und dafüber einrichten
<Skorpz> Okay. Danke sehr.
<subz3r0> auf die HP seite gehen und nach dem linux treiber suchen. hatte ich gestern erst bei nem freund gemacht. da stand dann dass die version in ubuntu "hplip version xyz" zu alt ist für multi drucker xyz
<subz3r0> dann ggf hplip deinstallieren und die neuste von hp runterladen und isntallieren
<ring0> Skorpz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP?highlight=hp%20drucker#Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> war glaub ich version 12.01.1 oder so in der art. der multi drucker benötige aber 13.01.1
<ring0> subz3r0, lass ihn doch zuerst mal die mit ubuntu ausgelieferte version testen, statt direkt zur frickellösung zu raten
<subz3r0> weiss nei version nummern nicht mehr :)
<subz3r0> ring0: ich hab ihm geraten es zu checken
<ring0> subz3r0, das führt immer dazu, dass die leute sich direkt die neuste version der hplip bei hp runterladen und installieren…
<subz3r0> jo, ist auch richtig
<subz3r0> da ubuntu 14.04 ihn nicht unterstützt.
<subz3r0> "Ubuntu 14.04 supplies HPLIP 3.11.5 by default, which does not support your printer."
<subz3r0> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<kubine> Title: HP Linux Imaging and Printing (at hplipopensource.com)
<subz3r0> ubuntu -> 14.04 ->  Other -> HP Envy 4500 e
<subz3r0> bzw. hier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.14.4/hplip-3.14.4.run/download?use_mirror=cznic
<kubine> Title: Download HP Linux Imaging and Printing from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<subz3r0> danach dann: sudo apt-get purge hplip
<subz3r0> ins download verzeichnis wechseln dann "chmod +x hplip-3.14.4.run" danach ./hplip-3.14.4.run
<subz3r0> sudo musst du nicht nutzen, da er dich nach deinem pass fragt während der installation
<Rochvellon> aber iwie total doof, wenn der mitgelieferte treiber explizit sudo-rechte, jedoch das heruntergeladen paket dieses nicht braucht, wenn man in der gui einen drucker hinzufügen will.
<subz3r0> Rochvellon: naja. wenn du die datei mit sudo ausführst, meckert er. also ohne sudo und dann das sudo pass eingeben wenn er es verlangt...
<Skorpz> Das hp-setup hat mir genau die selbe Version Installiert, die man auf der Internetseite Downloaden kann
<Rochvellon> subz3r0: wenn ich das paket von hp direkt runterlade, dann werde ich nur bei der installation nach dem pw gefragt. danach kann ich in der gui machen und tun, was mir beliebt, ohne dass ich ein pw eingeben brauch
<subz3r0> Rochvellon: sagte ich was anderes?
<Rochvellon> aso
<Rochvellon> sry :)
<subz3r0> ausserdem kannst du das paket nicht "direkt" von hp runterladen
<subz3r0> da hp den treiber nicht selbst anbietet und sagt "ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG sie verlassen die HP Seite"
<subz3r0> ;)
<ring0> Skorpz, das ist doch schön. und jetzt funktioniert dein scanner?
<Skorpz> ring0: Bin noch dran. Bei der Einrichtung muss man ihn per USB -Kabel Anschließen, dann geht er aber ohne nicht. Habe jetzt nochmal eingerichtet. Und gleich kommt der Test.
<Skorpz> ring0:  Skanlite findet ihn immer noch nicht.
<ring0> Skorpz, also ich konnte meinen hp netzwerk drucker auch über hp-setup direkt einrichten. ohne den umweg über anschluss per usb gehen zu müssen. aber wie dem auch sei, wie sieht denn die ausgabe von scanimage -L aus, wird da dein hp gelistet?
<Skorpz> ring0: Nein immer noch nicht.
<ring0> wenn scanimage -L ihn nämlich listet, kennt sane den scanner und das wird von skanlite genutzt
<ring0> Skorpz, ich würde mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk durcharbeiten
<kubine> Title: SANE-Scanserver im Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hiege> moin moin
<Georg> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche mich derzeit am hot-swapping. Die Interface-Einstellungen im Bios sind auf AHCI und vor dem Entfernen der HDD schreibe ich in /sys/block/sd[je_nachdem]/device/delete eine 1.
<Skorpz> ring0: In dem Artikel wird immer wieder der Scanserver erwähnt, was genau ist damit gemeint? Weil der Scanner ist nicht per USB Stick angeschlossen, es wird aber nach gefragt ob der Scanner am Scanserver funktioniert.
<Georg> leider bekomme ich beim entfernen der Festplatte eine Fehlermeldung (SError: RecovComm Persist PHPRdyChg 1088B
<Georg> )
<Georg> Hier der genaue Abschnitt aus dmesg
<Georg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373820/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Georg> Habt ihr Vorschläge, wie ich die Fehlermeldung verhindere? Mache ich etwas falsch? Ist die Fehlermeldung unkritisch? Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich die HDD vor dem delete 1 mittels hdparm schlafen schicke
<Georg> gemountet ist die Platte selbstverständlich nicht
<ring0> Skorpz, tatsache. geht komplett nur darum, einen lokal angeschlossenen scanner im netzwerk bereitzustellen. das ist natürlich nicht was du brauchst
<Skorpz> ring0: Okay das dachte ich mir auch schon so.
<Skorpz> ring0: Aber der Name für diesen Artikel ist dafür auch schlecht gewählt worden.
<ring0> Skorpz, hast du das probiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP#Scannen
<kubine> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> da ist die rede von einem paket namens hp-plugin-ubuntu
<Skorpz> Ja an der Artikel bin ich gerade dran.
<ring0> hast du das paket installiert?
<Skorpz> Ja das ist Installiert.
<Skorpz> Wenn ich gksu hp-plugin-ubuntu eingebe bekomme ich folgende Meldung
<Skorpz> /usr/bin-toolbox
<ring0> aha
<ring0> und mit sudo hp-plugin-ubuntu
<Skorpz> Das selbe
<ring0> hast du mal danach gegoogelt?
<Skorpz> Noch nicht. Aber wenn ich jetzt hp-setup eingebe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.
<Skorpz> http://nopaste.info/d0508facd7.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ring0> sorry, sagt mir nix. hier hat das bei sämtlichen installationen einfach so mit hp-setup geklappt. ist natürlich immer abhängig vom model und dem benötigten hplip paket
<Skorpz> Wird ein Paket das Manuell über "sh" Insalliert wurde in der Paketverwaltung angezeigt?
<ring0> eher nicht
<mgolisch> sieht fuer mich danach aus das irgendwas mit dem python zeugs krum ist
<mgolisch> evtl mix aus dem selbstinstallierten und irgendwas aus den paketquellen?
<Skorpz> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und wollte es Löschen, über Paketmanager geht es garnicht. Hab dann "sudo apt-get remove hplip" eingegeben und nochmal "hp-setup" versucht.Dann kommt die Meldung das hplip Installiert werden muss.
<Skorpz> Okay hp-setup geht wieder. Habe eine Anleitung zur Reparatur gefunden.
<Skorpz_> Jetzt funktioniert auch "sudo hp-plugin-ubuntu"
<ring0> und scanimage -L
<Skorpz_> Hat ihn gefunden.
<Skorpz_> Jetzt noch ein Test Scann.
<Skorpz_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<kubine> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Skorpz_> Das war die Richtige Seite, nach der Anleitung klappt es jetzt.
<Skorpz_> Danke sehr
<ring0> Skorpz_, gerne. die seite hab ich dir btw schon vor 1,5 verlinkt ;)
<Skorpz_> ring0: Ich weiß:) Wollte nur sagen welche der vielen es jetzt war. Aber hab gerade gemerkt das ich das USB Kabel eingesteckt hatte...
<ring0> :D
<Skorpz_> ring0: Ich werd das noch ein wenig Testen, ansonsten hat kann ich den Scanner nur mit Kabel nutzen.Hab zum glück ein langes das zur not her halten kann.
<Skorpz> ring0: Ich kann den Drucker/Scanner an Pingen aber hp-setup findet ihn nicht.
<Skorpz> ring0: Hab die Lösung jetzt gefunden.
<ring0> Skorpz, ok, und was war die lösung?
<Skorpz> ring0: Die Automatische suche im Netzwerk hat nicht funktioniert. Dann habe ich im hp-setup manuell die IP von dem Drucker eingegeben und dann wurde er sofort gefunden.
<ring0> Skorpz, ok, die automatische suche hat hier auch noch nie geklappt :)
<indianajoe> hi
<Skorpz> ring0: :) Dass wusste ich nicht. Gibt es bei 14.04 eigentlich das Programm jockey nicht mehr?
<ring0> Skorpz, du meinst für die proprietären treiber?
<Skorpz> ring0: Ja
<mgolisch> systemeinstellungen - software und updates
<mgolisch> da auf dem tab Zusätzliche treiber
<mgolisch> ist glaub ich seit 12.10 so
<ring0> Skorpz, das paket jockey heißt ab 12.10 ubuntu-drivers-common. zu finden unter software-paketquellen - zusätzliche treiber
<ring0> Skorpz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> exakt mgolisch :)
<Skorpz> Bei Kubuntu war es immer unter System -> Zusätzliche Treiber bis 13.10
<ring0> kannst ja mal gucken, ob das paket installiert ist
<Skorpz> ring0: Ja ist Installiert.
<Skorpz> Okay habs gefunden in den Systemeinstellungen. Danke
<guest-vdMsVI> nabend: nach upgrade auf 14.04 kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. pw ist ein umlaut. ok, als gastzugang mit sudo passwd username ein neues pw gemacht ohne umlaute aber auch das nimmt er nicht an. hat jemand ne idee?
<guest-vdMsVI> also am anmeldebildschirm einloggen
<guest-vdMsVI> im terminal nimmt er mein pw an
<guest-vdMsVI> achja, ist ein dualboot mit win7
<guest-vdMsVI> könnte das ein grub-problem sein?
<guest-vdMsVI> und wenn es von interesse ist: samsung nc10 netbook
<ring0> grub würde ich komplett ausschließen, der ist zum booten da und nicht für deine userverwaltung
<guest-vdMsVI> das hab ich mir auch gedacht
 * Rochvellon vermutet, dass das tasturlayout nicht übereinstimmt
<guest-vdMsVI> gute idee. hab ich auch überlegt. aber oben steht de und über die bildschirmtastatur habe ich dann per mausklick den umlaut eingegeben. kann also auch nicht sein
<guest-vdMsVI> mit strg und alt und F irgendwas nimmt und akzeptiert er ja den buchstaben
<guest-vdMsVI> idee: im grub über einen alten kernel ins recovery und dann nochmal sudo passwd machen...könnte das klappen?
<guest-vdMsVI> oder noch ne idee? kann ich im gastmodus in irgendeine /var/log datei reingucken und mir den output ansehen? wenn ja welche? oder /etc/xserver ...irgendeine og?
<guest-vdMsVI> og=log
<guest-vdMsVI> also die auth.log im /var/log darf ich mir schon mal mangels berechtigung nicht anzeigen lassen
<bekks> gksu gedit /var/log/auth.log
<guest-vdMsVI> also in der auth.log steht alles drinnen?
<bekks> Definiere "alles".
<guest-vdMsVI> die information wieso und weshalb er mein pw nicht annimmt
<bekks> Weil es falsch ist.
<bekks> Versuch Dich auf einem Terminal einzuloggen, und sag uns bitte die Fehlermeldung.
<guest-vdMsVI> m.e. klappt das im gastmodus nicht mit gksu
<LetoThe2nd> gast modus geht und user nicht? klingt nach voller platte oder kaputten rechten im home (nach hirnfreiem sudo-gebrauch)
<dreamon> Hat jemand schon Erfolg gehabt Optimus mit Prime auf 14.04 zum Laufen zu bekommen? Die Wikis stehen noch veraltet. Will keine falschen Pakete installieren.
<bekks> Bestimmt hat das schon jemand geschafft.
<bekks> Und die Wikis sind nicht "veraltet", man hat bisher nur noch kein "14.04" in den Artikel für 13.10 reingeschrieben.
<guest-vdMsVI> #LetoThe2nd nope Platte ist nicht voll 
<mgolisch> guest-vdMsVI: geht denn der login auf der konsole?
<guest-vdMsVI> ja
<bekks> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten
<kubine> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> hast du son scheiss wie verschluesseltes homedir oder sowas?
<guest-vdMsVI> nein
<LetoThe2nd> dann waeren die rechte auch .Xauthority interessant.
<LetoThe2nd> auf
<guest-vdMsVI> also, logout als gast und mit usb-stick ne live-distri booten und dann die .Xauthority mal anschauen?
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> auf der konsole anmelden geht doch viel einfacher
<guest-vdMsVI> mom
<mgolisch> oder im gast account mit su - username ne sitzung als dein user starten
<guest-vdMsVI> setgid: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<mgolisch> geht da sudo? oder halt doch auf ner konsole anmelden
<random54356> hallo. ich versuchs mal hier. super+p zeigt keine GUI und wechselt einfach. display switch nicht möglich, lediglich mirror.
<guest-vdMsVI> also  ich bedanke mich mal bei allen die mir geholfen haben. ich beisse jetzt mal in den sauren apfel und installiere neu. muss ja irgendwie mal fertig werden. 
<jokrebel> random54356: Was sollte denn Super+P Deiner Meinung (und welcher Anleitung?) nach _eigentlich_ tun?
<jokrebel> random54356: wenn ich die Windows-Taste (Super) lange drücke, sehe ich eine lange Liste. Super+P kommt da aber nicht vor.
<random54356> jokrebel, ein popup fenster, dass mich zwischen verschiedenen display setups wählen lässt. XFCE hat es zB genau so. ist Windows nachempfunden.
<random54356> jokrebel, unter unity wechselt er einfach in verschiedene Mirror modes, aber ohne popup in welchen und ohne möglichkeit komplett das display zu wecheln, was mein Ziel ist.
<dreamon> Ohje. Nun noch ein Audioproblem bei 14.04. Wenn bei Skype eine Nachricht reinkomme dann brummt der Ton in einer Tour durch. Erst wenn ich Skype beende ist ruhe.
<bekks> Super+P macht hier genau nichts.
<jokrebel> eben - aber er will ja auch was Windows-nachempfundenes.
<random54356> bekks, hast du denn auch ein zeites display das bereit wäre zu wechseln?
<random54356> nein jokrebel , mich interresiert nicht woher es stammt oder wie es geht, aber die displays anhand von hotkeys ändern habe ich bei so einer großen disti einfach erwartet.
<bekks> random54356: Nö.
<bekks> random54356: Dennoch sollte der Hotkey angezeigt werden, was nicht der Fall ist.
<mgolisch> also bei mir geht das
<random54356> bekks, dann kann es nicht klappen. im grunde muß im display menü ein zweites display gelistet sein damit es klappt
<mgolisch> solange beide displays in den anzeigen optionen aktiviert sind
<bekks> random54356: Dennoch muss der Hotkey gelistet sein :)
<random54356> mgolisch, kommt denn ein popup das dir anzeigt welchen mode du machst, und kannst du das display komplett wechseln, oder nur mirrorn mit dem befehl?
<mgolisch> oben in der ecke kommt sone einblendung
 * bekks macht das mit einem Fn-Hotkey am Laptop.
<mgolisch> da steht dann gespiegelte anzeige oder auf beiden steht wie die displays heissen bzw es ist nur eins an und da steht wie das heisst
<random54356> bekks, sollte er, aber steam muß man ja auch im software center kaufen, von daher ;)
<random54356> mgolisch, ja, das hört sich schonmal so an wie ich es erwartet habe. kommt aber bei mir nicht
<bekks> random54356: Was hat Steam damit zu tun?
<random54356> mgolisch, wie genau drückst du denn was ?
<mgolisch> ich hab nur super+p gedrueckt mehrmals
<random54356> bekks, das nicht immer alles logisch ist bei cononical
<bekks> random54356: Ich sehe keinerlei Zusammenhang zwischen Super+P und Steam.
<random54356> und super gehalten mgolisch ?
<mgolisch> ging aber erst nachdem ich das andere display aktiviert habe
<mgolisch> hatte es vorher deaktiviert da gings nicht
<random54356> bekks analogie=beides unlogisch. nicht mehr.
<mgolisch> da kamm nur andere auflösung weil er dann wohl das gespiegelt hat
<random54356> aktiviert? angeschaltet via display manager?
<bekks> random54356: Ich sehe auch nichts Unlogische daran, Steam im Software Center "zu kaufen".
<bekks> *Unlogisches
<mgolisch> random54356: na in dem Systemeinstellungen -> Anzeigegeräte
<mgolisch> hatte das andere display da deaktiviert weil ich es nicht benutze
<random54356> bekks, dann stehst du aber ziemlich in der Minderheit damit. aber ist doch auch wurst.
<bekks> Software die man installieren will, und vorher ggf. kaufen muss, über einen zentralen Punkt, das Software Center, zu erwerben und zu installieren ist eines der Killerfeatures von Ubuntu. Du bist der erste, von dem ich höre, das sei unlogisch. Whatever.
<random54356> mgolisch, ja das meine ich. habe meins auf english.
<mgolisch> hab nvidia treiber evtl hat es auch was mit den verwendeten treibern zu tun
<random54356> hab ich auch
<random54356> den freien onder den nicht freien?
<bekks> nvidia vs. nouveau
<mgolisch> nvidia
<mgolisch> der andere hat immer probleme gemacht bei mir
<random54356> kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das es etwas mit dem treiber zu tun ha in dem fall
<random54356> hat*
<mgolisch> random54356: ist recht einfach kannst ja mit xrandr testen ob du die displays an/auschalten kannst
<random54356> mgolisch, ja, ich hab das ja in xfce auch immer mit nem custom xrender script gemacht, obwohl es auch mit win+p ging. aber hat mich einfach sehr gewundert das es nicht geht
<dreamon> bekks, Habe mit sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime  nvidia-319-updates mesa-utils  -> Installiert. Doch leider zeigt glxinfo nur -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374983/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> muss man das nicht dezidiert aktivieren
<mgolisch> oder funktioniert das da anders
<oktay> müsste es nicht mesa-demos sein?
<mgolisch> dreamon: zeigt nvidia-settings die karte?
<dreamon> Ich hab den Treiber schon mal über Jockey installiert, da war gar kein NVidia dabei. Auch die nvidia settings erkennen den Screen nicht. Mich würde schon interessieren wer gerade den Bilschirm zeichnet
<dreamon> mgolisch, Nein tut es nicht. Nur Profile
<mgolisch> bumblebee hast du entfernt oder?
<mgolisch> bzw erstgarnicht installiuert
<dreamon> mgolisch, Ich hab zuerste bumblebee und dann nvidia* deinstalliert
<bekks> dreamon: Treiber für Nvidia Optimus kann man nicht per jockey installieren. Also deinstllier den ganzen Kram wieder und folge dem genannten Artikel.
<dreamon> mgolisch, Das war bei 12.04 noch drauf gewesen, hab ja upgrade gemacht.
<mgolisch> hat es nicht son prime-select ding
<mgolisch> wo man umschalten kann?
<random54356> schönen abend noch
<mgolisch> das mal versucht?
<dreamon> bekks, Das war mein erster Versuch.. Wie ich gerade schrieb hab ich das alles runter und dann installiert wie ich ganz oben geschrieben habe
<ring0> mgolisch, glaub optirun
<dreamon> optirun ist aber nicht mitinstalliert worden
<bekks> optirun stammt von bumblebee.
<ring0> ah, so war das :)
<bekks> Entweder verwendet man nvidia-prime oder bumblebee.
<dreamon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME -> da gibt es switch script. Aber das wird man vermutlich bei 14.04 nicht mehr brauchen
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Woher stammt diese Vermutung?
<Hiege> bis denne
<mgolisch> prime-select <<
<dreamon> bekks, Die in diesem Abschnitt (bis Links) beschriebene Nacharbeit ist in einer frischen Installation von Ubuntu 12.04.4 (ab 6.2.14) nicht mehr erforderlich. Der Umschalter ist in den Nvidia-Settings zu finden (s. Bild).
<bekks> Und die rote Box darunter hast du nincht gelesen? :)
<mgolisch> evtl wurde irgendwas zurück gehalten beim update?
<mgolisch> oder irgendwelche configs von xorg etc wurden nicht richtig uebertragen oder so
<mgolisch> du hast ja geupdated oder?
<bekks> dreamon: Und wie ich gerade sagte: ENTWEDER prime ODER bumblebee.
<bekks> dreamon: Also NICHT: prime UND bumblebee-switch-script
<dreamon> bekks, Du verwirrst mich. Ich hab doch das Prime Wiki warum sollte ich bumblebee installiert haben. Außerdem ist das was da steht schon etwas widersprüchlich wie ich finde. Nicht mehr erfolderlich heißt für mich > 12.04.4 braucht man es nicht mehr
<bekks> Es steht ohnehin unter "Optional:".
<mgolisch> welche version von nvidia zeugs hast du installiert?
<dreamon> mgolisch, sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime  nvidia-319-updates mesa-utils -> dann hat er was von 3.31 installiert wie ich mitbekommen habe
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> irgendwelche zurückgehaltenen updates wenn du apt-get upgrade machst?
<bekks> dreamon: Welchen Chipsatz hast du genau?
<mgolisch> ich wuerde darauf tippen das irgendwas nicht richtig geupdated wurde oder so
<dreamon> mgolisch, Da könntest du recht haben -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375134/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ich mach mal einen Reboot zum Testen.
<bekks> Wozu?
<dreamon> Geht schnell mit SSD :)
<bekks> Schau Dir die Pakete mal an - die haben nichts mit nvidia zu tun.
<dreamon> bekks, Testen ??
<bekks> Was testen? Dass die Pakete nichts mit nvidia zu tun haben? :)
<mgolisch> jo das wird nix bringen
<dreamon> Primus hat nichts mit Prime zu tun?
<bekks> Nö.
<dreamon> ah ok
<dreamon> Ich hab im Bios geschaut da steht bei Grafikkarte "switchable" das sollte doch richtig sein
<setra> Hallo, weiss jemand wie man ein verzeichnis mit bind mountet und dabei den socket der drin liegt einfach ignoriert?
<bekks> setra: Ja, das geht nicht - entweder bind oder nicht bind.
<setra> wie kann ich dann ein verzeichnis einfach dynamisch duplizieren
<bekks> setra: mit bind
<setra> haha..
<bekks> setra: entweder willst du es duplizieren (das macht bind) oder halt nicht.
<setra> ich würde es ja so gern duplizieren, nur halt mit optionen, das der socket sich nicht im spiegel wiederfindet
<bekks> Das geht aber nicht.
<setra> bekks, fällt dir sonst noch was ein wie man ein verzeichnis mounten kann aufs z.b. aber das kenn ich nicht und war nur geraten
<bekks> Das was du vorhast ist so nicht möglich.
<setra> bekks, vl.gibts noch ne andre möglichkeit wenn ich dir schildere was ich gerne hätt, bist du dabei?
<bekks> Schildere doch einfach was du _wirklich_ tun willst.
<setra> bekks, eh genau das aber mit background: ich möchte gerne sharen/dropbox/sparkle und meine applikation xpad legt blöderweisen ein socketfile in das datenverzeichnis und das will mitgeshared werden obwohl es gar nicht, und ich will keine kopie vom xpad verzeichnis in den "gesharedten bereich" legen sondern einfach nur binden
<mgolisch> symlink?
<mgolisch> und du kannst den socket nicht woanders hintun?
<setra> symlink....hmmm so einfach hab ich noch nicht gedacht :-) socket verändern, dazu müsst ich erst ein config file finden...
<dreamon> Also mit dem Switchen scheint es nichts zu tun zu haben. Habe ein Applet installiert mit dem ich switchen könnte und das zeigt nur die Intel an. :(
<setra> mgolisch, ja mit symlink ist der socket auch da
<mgolisch> xpad dieses notitz dingens?
<setra> mgolisch, ja
<dreamon> Werde jetzt Prime mal killen und bumblebee probieren. 
<mgolisch> setra: ja, hm und dieser socket macht dann probleme oder wie?
<setra> den gibts dann als file und wird mitsynchronisiert... 
<frankFG> Hallo. Ich habe auf meinen Rechner Ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich Windows 8 nicht mehr starten kann. In Grub habe ich zwar einen Eintrag "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)" aber wenn ich diesen auswähle lande ich wieder in GRUB. Ich habe schon Boot-Repair durchlaufen lassen. Aber das hat nichts geändert. Die Ausgabe von Boot-Repair ist hier: paste2.org/yOxaJ3G4 . Vielleicht weiß jemand was das Prob
<frankFG> Im Link ist ein Schreibfehler. Die Ausgabe ist hier: http://paste2.org/yOxAJ3G4
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste yOxAJ3G4 (at paste2.org)
<dreamon> HIHI.. ich krieg noch ne Vollmeise. Jetzt geht der nvidia aber die Panele von Mate sind nun wieder weg. 
<mgolisch> setra: hm scheint man nicht abstellen zu können
<mgolisch> :)
<setra> mgolisch, hast du es getestet?
<mgolisch> ich sehe  keine option noch ein konfigurations file
<setra> mgolisch, is mir wurst... hab ich halt ein mitgesynctes socketfilechen... vieleicht funktioniert es ja auf der anderen seite, dann brauch ich ja keine daten mehr zu syncen....pffff
<setra> ja, es is halt dort wo es reingecodet wurde...
<Heart|> wie zieh ich am besten die root partition auf eine neue festplatte (damit das beim booten mbr & co auch wieder passt)?
<ring0> Heart|, ich würde mich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen halten
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Heart|> ring0: sieht gut aus... danke
<ring0> gerne
<mnass> was macht gvfsd-metadata - und warum braucht das 100% eines Kerns?
<ring0> mnass, ich würde mal die lösung hier probieren http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421580&p=8921485#post8921485
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] gvfsd-metadata hogging 100% cpu!!! (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ring0> mnass, gvfsd-metadata gehört zu gvfs: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome_Virtual_File_System
<kubine> Title: Gnome Virtual File System – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<mnass> hmm, na ja, ich hatte das schonmal - ich wollte nur mal wissen was das überhaupt ist
<ring0> mnass, gvfsd-metadata wird irgendwelche metadaten von deinen darüber gemounteten partitionen erstellen: thumbnails, listen & co
<mnass> Ich nehme an das Problem taucht nach dem mounten meines EReaders auf
<mnass> wenn ich jetzt so mal rekapituliere
<ring0> würde doch sehr gut passen
<dreamon> so nun bin ich schlauer. Ich verwende ja Mate und Prime. Wenn ich mate starte mit Intel Grafikkarte dann geht es. Wenn ich die Nvidia nehme dann gibts Fehler -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375928/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Kann mir da eventuell jemand genueres Sagen?
<Guest70242> Servus
<anonymous87> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Nvidia Treiber unter Ubuntu 14.04 aus und könnte mir vielleicht helfen ??
<anonymous87> alle am schlafen ???
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-02
<ring0> um diese uhrzeit ist tendenziell wenig los hier. aber am besten ist es immer eine möglichst konkrete frage zu stellen
<anonymous87> Mein Problem ist ich kriege irgendwie meine Nvidia 540m nicht zum laufen 
<anonymous87> habe den aktuellsten Treiber unter der Option zusätzliche Treiber Installiert 
<anonymous87> aber das System erkennt immer nur meine Intel HD 
<ring0> wie hast du denn geprüft welcher treiber verwendet wird?
<anonymous87> das ist es ja kenne mich da noch nicht so gut aus mit dem Terminal die ganzen befehle 
<anonymous87> da muss ich mich noch rein fuchsen
<anonymous87> lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 
<anonymous87> das habe ich jetzt gemacht 
<ring0> und was kommt dabei raus?
<anonymous87> ja an erster stelle steht die intel hd als vga und danach die nvidia 540m
<ring0> kopier die ausgabe doch mal in einen paste. z.b. bei paste.ubuntuusers.de
<anonymous87> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418612/
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das sagt aus, dass die intel den korrekten i915 treiber nutzt und die nvidia den nouveau treiber
<anonymous87> ja gut oki  ja und was nun bin verwirrt es gab vorher bumblebee für meine karte jetzt gibt es auch nvidia prime  
<ring0> wenn du den proprietären treiber unter zusätzliche treiber installiert hast, ist natürlich nvidia der korrekte treiber für diese statt dem nouveau
<anonymous87> ich versuche jetzt mal die nvidia 319 treiber und prime zu installieren
<ring0> gibt immer noch bumblebee und prime. kannst beides mal testen, natürlich separat
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anonymous87> ja ich versuche es mal weil hatte letztes mal prime drauf und den 331 treiber da hatte ich nur probleme mit
<anonymous87> so habe ich gemacht jetzt wird die graka auch vom system erkannt und auch in den nvidia settings tool 
<anonymous87> aber läuft scheisse irgendwie fenster ruckeln und im browser beim scollen auch 
<anonymous87> wieso ??
<anonymous87> was habe ich jetzt wieder falsch gemacht ^^
<ring0> hast du nvidia-prime installiert?
<ring0> hast du in nvidia-settings unter prime profiles auch die nvidia ausgewählt?
<anonymous87> jop
<ring0> beides
<anonymous87> ja auch die intel hd
<ring0> man kann da nur eine und nicht beide gleichzeitig auswählen ;)
<anonymous87> ja ich meinte habe beide ausprobiert
<anonymous87> also die nvidia war an 
<anonymous87> da hatte ich die probleme
<ring0> auch mal neu aus- und wieder eingeloggt nach dem wechsel der aktiven?
<anonymous87> joar 
<ring0> im wiki wird leider auch erwähnt: Als Einschränkung ist ein Tearing zu erwähnen, was z.B. beim Scrollen, Verschieben von Fenstern und schnellen Shootern auffallen kann.
<anonymous87> ja und das habe ich leider 
<ring0> bei verwendung von prime mit der nvidia
<anonymous87> sollte ich vllt doch auf bumblebee 
<anonymous87> ??
<ring0> bleibt wohl nur warten auf besseren code oder mal bumblebee testen
<anonymous87> oki dann probiere ich mal bumblebee 
<ring0> natürlich vorher nvidia-prime sauber deinstallieren
<anonymous87> jop 
<anonymous87> ich gebe mein bestes hehe
<ring0> :)
<anonymous87> so ich glaube ich habe prime vernünftig deinstalliert hehe kann man das jetzt prüfen irgendwie ??
<anonymous87> mit einem terminal befehl 
<anonymous87> welcher treiber und ob bumblebee jetzt bei mir läuft ??
<smeexs_> ist das eigentlich normal dass xsane jedes mal nach geräten sucht , funktionieren tut alles ich hab nur das gefühl das dauert etwas zu lange bis er das gerät findet, bzw dass er überhaupt jedes mal sucht
<smeexs_> ich hab leider keinen vergleich da mein erster und einziger scanner
<David1977> smeexs_: Netzwerkscanner?
<smeexs_> nein hängt direkt am pc
<bullgard4> smeexs_: Ich  habe das bei anderen Linux-Aufbauten auch beobachten können nach dem Einschalten. Ob Du diese #Suchzeit verkürzen kannst, weiß ich nicht.
<bullgard4> Wenn Dich dieses Problem sehr belastet, schildere es bitte in einer Mailingliste unter genauer Angabe Deiner Hard- und Software.
<smeexs_> dann versuch ich mal das gerät ein zu tragen wie bei ubuntuusers beschrieben (sane -verbindungsprobleme)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<_meme_> LupusE: Guten Morgen :D
<bullgard4> Was ist ein "bonding device", wie z. B. in http://doc.opensuse.org/products/draft/SLE-HA/SLE-ha-guide_sd_draft/cha.ha.netbonding.html: "For many systems, it is desirable to implement network connections that comply to more than the standard data security or availability requirements of a typical Ethernet device. In these cases, several Ethernet devices can be aggregated to a single bonding...
<bullgard4> ...device. "
<bullgard4> ähm, ich frag das lieber in -offtopic
<dasjoe> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkkarten bündeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> dasjoe: Der Artikel paßt mir gerade wunderbar. - Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<dAnjou> [14.04 / evolution] hoi, wenn ich neue mails holen will, dann bleibt der dialog dafür stecken, sagt nur "Updating..." im fortschrittsbalken. hat das vllt. noch jemand?
<dAnjou> und abbrechen kann ich den vorgang auch nich. wenn ich auf die buttons klicke, werden die einfach nur ausgegraut.
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou, Firewall oder Proxy?
<dAnjou> oh, vergessen zu sagen. es funktioniert normalerweise.
<dAnjou> ich glaube es funktioniert nur nicht, nachdem der rechner ausm suspend kommt.
<dAnjou> keine firewall oder proxy
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou, das heiszt nach einem Neustart geht's wieder?
<dAnjou> nachm neustart von evolution, ja
<dAnjou> da hängt wohl irgendeine verbindung
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou, wuesste ich jetzt auch nichts dazu.
<k1l> gmail? manchmal renn ich mit dem thunderbird in einen too many connections wenn handy etc auch von der selben ip drauf wollen auf einmal
<dAnjou> k1l: firmen-mails
<dAnjou> aber auch da hatten wir schon öfter too many connections
<dAnjou> aber das wurde eigtl. gefixt
<dAnjou> und ich mein, es geht ja nachm neustart und das dauert ja nurn paar sekunden. wenn es too many connections wären, dann würde das ja auch noch nach dem neustart der fall sein
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: nicht mehr an schnellen lösungswegen interessiert oder warum warst du neulich nicht mehr ansprewchbar?
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> moin |Frodo| 
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: tach
<SpeeFak> doch nur sind kollegen mit ner kiste bier eingefallen und wir sind außm garten nicht mehr weggekommen
<SpeeFak> und nachts irgentwann und nach der kiste bier wars dann etwas schwer mit der konzentration *gg
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ok, deine kollegen kriegen jetzt stubenarrest! ;-)
<SpeeFak> och geht wenn das immer so ist und die ne kiste mitbringen *fg
<SpeeFak> dann nahm ich aber nächste mal den laoptop mit runter *fg
<SpeeFak> gestern wars iwie auch nicht besser nur das jimbeam auch noch mitgepsielt hat
 * SpeeFak macht sich erstma nen kaffe
<SpeeFak> irgentwie is heute alles noch *komisch*
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: die antwort auf deine damaligen gebete lautet: -->  for i in ${!LST*}; do echo ${!i};done    <--  simpel, aber wirksam. :-)
<SpeeFak> grübel - ging um die verschachtelten variablen bzw. vertikales horizontales anzeigen in script und ausgabe
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, ich brauch echt voher nen kaffe dann gehts los *G
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ja, §tews in der art". aber wenn dus selber niocht mehr weißt, scheinst du mit deiner komplizierteren lösung ja zufrieden zu sein.
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: erst nen kaffee? in welcher zeitzone bist du denn?
<SpeeFak> zeitzone wochenende und 12 versatz, war heute morgen um 8 im bett ...
<SpeeFak> war kein jim beam mehr da *fg
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: glück für dich; andere leute müssen arbeiten. um 8 war ich schon seit deutlich über einer stunde am bildschirm...
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: aber ich gönns dir! :-)
 * |Frodo| reicht SpeeFak nen ganzes faß voll kaffee rüber. ;-)
 * SpeeFak braucht das heute auch
<SpeeFak> miene fresse saufen wird echt immer anstrengender
<SpeeFak> vor 10 jahren war das "einfacher"
<SpeeFak> der tag, bzw heute die tage danach sind immer anstregend
<|Frodo|> ;-)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich den mpd auch per xinetd starten, statt per init-script?
<dAnjou> ShiroNeko: in ubuntu sollte upstart benutzt werden
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, mit << for showlists in "$@"; do echo $showlists; done >> gehts auch, wusste nicht das der parameter $@ alle eingaben nach dem befehlt anzeigt
<ShiroNeko> dAnjou: unabhänig von sysvinit oder upstart, möchte mpd per xinetd starten
<SpeeFak> mit der syntax der for schleifen muss ich nochmal ein bischen üben. ablauf is klar bis auf das ! ( das is mir grad nicht so klar ) 
<SpeeFak> wiso nicht per initd ?
<SpeeFak> ShiroNeko, 
<SpeeFak> ist doch die standart infrastruktur zum starten von dienster
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ubuntu nutzt upstart
<SpeeFak> stimmt
<ShiroNeko> SpeeFak: ich möchte halt, das der mpd nur läuft, wenn ich gerade den stream hören will.
<SpeeFak> ahso, quasi autostart sobald eine verbdung auf port xyz aufgerufen wird
<ShiroNeko> genau
<SpeeFak> da macht xinetd sinn ;)
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|,  init.d/upstart soll doch bald wieder durch was neuer ersetzt werden, hab das letens was gelesen das ubuntu von upstart wieder weg will, upstart war sone art brückengeschichte
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ja, aber erst in /zukünftigen/ versionen wird upstart ausgetauscht. momentan ist der (eigentlich für länger) eigenentwickelte upstart das maß der dinge bei ubuntu
<geser> ja, es wird mit systemd für Ubuntu 14.10 rumgespielt. Ob es auch der Default-Init für 14.10 wird, lässt sich so früh noch nicht sagen
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: deine "neue" for-schleife paßt aber nicht zu deinem "alten" pastebin mit der damaligen indirekten bzw. doppelten variablen. meine obige schleife macht genau das: sie zeigt den inhalt der geschachtelten variablen an.
<SpeeFak> geser, systemd hab ich gesucht ;)  ich nutz nur noch LTS versionen seit 10.04 - |Frodo| ubuntu geht da in letzter zeit "neue Wege" ums mal vorsichtug zu sagen, der wayland mir war is noch nicht vorbei. bin mal gepsannt ob cannonical mit mir neu gute alternative schafft, der mir soll ja auch auf tables handys etc laufen, die idee EIN displaymanager für viele plattformen ist ja gar nicht so vehrkehrt
<SpeeFak> |Frodo|, ich such grad den part mit den verschachtelten variablen ... danke erstmal für die syntax ;) kommt jetzt öfter zum tragen ;)
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: wenn dus inzwischen umgebaut hast, ists ja auch gut. :-) wollte nur (eigentlich am selben abend) die entsprechende rückmeldung noch geben.
<SpeeFak> ja ich habs umgebaut und über ne extern config laufen
<SpeeFak> ein script zum config ertellen und eins zum auslesen und installieren
<|Frodo|> auch ne möglichkeit. viele wege führen halt nach Rom...  ;-)
<SpeeFak> um die verschachtelten variablen werd ich aber auch nicht immer rumkommen, von daher hab ich mir die zeile erstmal gespeichert, verstehen was das ! mcht kommt die tage *lach
<SpeeFak> neben effect : ich kann jetzt ne config angeben wenn ich fertige config.datein hab
<SpeeFak> ;)
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: :-)
<tcu99> Kennt sich jemand mit GRUB aus? Ich möchte PXE Boot in GRUB als Option integrieren. 
<darian> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasdfasdfadsfasdfasdwertghdf artkrtg  erkltjw  askldtj ajslkdrj aseo5u alskeu5r   awerjak a akljtaskjt
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<tcu99> Entschuldigt, aber ich finde es von Ihnen sehr unverschämt
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<David1977> tcu99: setz ihn auf ignore...dann hört das auf ;)
<tcu99> Danke für den Tipp. 
<tcu99> Werde ich direkt machen
<darian> ok
<darian> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu 
<darian> d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<tcu99> Könnte bitte jemand "darian" muten?
<smeexs_> kein op da
<tcu99> okay
<David1977> tcu99: vielleicht stellst du deine Frage nochmal. Hat ja jetzt niemand gelesen
<tcu99> Kennt sich jemand mit GRUB aus? Ich möchte PXE Boot in GRUB als Option integrieren
<|JD|> !grub > tcu99 
<kubine> tcu99: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<tcu99> ich schaue dann nochmal nach
<|JD|> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot
<kubine> Title: PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen, das ich jedesmal, aber auch jedesmal beim Start von Ubuntu das Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch umstellen muß. 
<dasjoe> Systemlayout nicht korrekt? dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<dreamon> dasjoe, Es sind noch mehrere so Ungereimtheiten. Z.B. wenn ich xubuntu starte dann aktiviert er im Touchpad immer Tippen=klicken, das muß ich jedesmal deaktivieren. 
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, ich wende euch heute mal an euch mit einer Frage, die (aufpassen bitte) NICHT mit UEFI zu tun hat. Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Lenovo S205 Ideapad, welches ich es gekauft habe von einem Ebay Kleinanzeigenverkäufer (also keine Garantie mehr hat) und am Anfang als ich ein Windows 7 64 Bit und Ubuntu 12.04 amd64 super zusammen funktioniert hat. Danach habe ich mir ein paar...
<veryhappy> ...Sachen zerschossen und wollte Ubuntu nochmal installieren und seitdem ich Ubuntu 14.04 einmal auf meinem Rechner installiert habe, gibt es nur noch Probleme mit GRUB. Ich kann keine Partitionstabelle mehr erstellen die MBR ist, er erstellt immer eine GPT-Partitionstabelle mit dem Ubuntu Installer (egal bei welchem Image), zusätzlich noch meistens einen EFI Bootloader dazu (welchen ich...
<veryhappy> ...aber nicht benötige) und daher kann kein GRUB installiert werden und ich sehe jeden Neustart die Netzwerkbootoption meines Netbooks, vorher hatte ich Windows 100 MB Rettungspartition, 124 GB Windows 7 64 Bit und 125 GB Ubuntu 12.04 amd64, das lief ohne Probleme bis zur oben genannten Neuinstallation mit Ubuntu 14.04, jeder sinnvolle Kommentar wird dankend angenommen!
<mgolisch> veryhappy: kannst ja vorher neue partitionstabelle erzeugen
<mgolisch> mit parted
<veryhappy> ich habe mit gdisk meistens das GPT entfernt und dann keinen MBR erstellt, und die nächste Partitionstabelle von Ubuntu erstellen lassen war das ein Fehler?
<mgolisch> ich wuerds einfach mal vorher machen
<veryhappy> mgolisch: ich hoffe mal, dass dann kein GPT mehr erstellt wird.
<veryhappy> Gute Idee übrigens, danke ;)
<bunyip> veryhappy: du musst mal schauen, ob du das beim installieren von hand auf MBR stellen kannst, automatisch wird es sicherlich immer wieder GPT.
<PBeck> spielt hier jemand nexuiz und kann mir sagen ob bei ubuntu 14.04 probleme auftreten? ich kann hier mit der version aus dem repo nicht auf einen server verbinden.
<veryhappy> bunyip: ich dachte, wenn ich eine Partitionstabelle mit MBR von hand erstelle, kann es nicht mehr gpt werden?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Auch deren Forum http://forums.nexuiz.com/ ist anscheinend nicht erreichbar
<PBeck> jokrebel_: gibt sogar nen launchpad bug report, aber keine antwort
<PBeck> hat hier jemand auch ein paar erfahrungen zu unity unter 14.04 - läuft bei mir komischerweise ein bisschen instabil. Ist mir teilweise auch schon beim fenster auswählen hängen geblieben und startet sich dann auch nicht neu.
<mgolisch> PBeck: geht super bei mir
<mgolisch> gefuehlt deutlich schneller/weniger laggy als vorherige versionen
<PBeck> mgolisch: mal im standardbetrieb testen.  
<PBeck> sollte sich normalerweise nicht der hintergrund vom desktop auch im login screen einstellen?
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> aber das ist ein aehnlich sinnfreies feature wie ein desktop hintergrund
<mgolisch> sind doch eh immer fenster drueber
<KojiroAK> hat mal jemand eine getestete Anleitung um hotplug SATA automatisch zu mounten?
<PBeck> gibts noch eine alternative zum static application switcher den man mit ccsm einstellen kann. Der integrierte mit der gruppierung gefällt mir nicht (kann man die gruppierung abschalten?). Beim static switcher wird am display rand oben ein flackern angezeigt und auch beim halten flackert er 
<KojiroAK> Ich bin da schon ewig am rumprobieren und irgendwie tut da keine gescheit.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: was hast schon gemacht?
<PBeck> normales mounten geht - nur nicht auto?
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ normales Mounten ist kein Problem.
<KojiroAK> bereits installiert udisks und mich an einer udev Regel probiert.
<KojiroAK> Na toll, die Regel ist jetzt natürlich auf einem anderen PC.
<KojiroAK> mom kurz.
<mgolisch> autofs ?
<mgolisch> oder meinst du mehrere verschiedene platten?
<Koji-not-home> ohne X war etwas ungünstig, sorry.
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: DEVPATH=="/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/*", ENV{UDISKS_SYSTEM_INTERNAL}="0"<- das wäre die Regel für udev
<Koji-not-home> angelegt als 99-esata.rules
<mgolisch> und was passiert wenn du die platte dran machst?
<Koji-not-home> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/PkeHJuXy
<kubine> Title: [ 2710.159422] ata6: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4050002 action 0xe fro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: habe bisher noch nicht mit udev gearbeitet - aber irgendwie scheint auch google zum thema automount sata nicht soviel zu wissen
<mgolisch> Koji-not-home: und dann machst du was?
<mgolisch> ohne neu scannen erkennt er doch garkeine scsi geräte
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: ahaci ist im bios aktiviert?
<PBeck> *ahci
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: jo und hotplug ebenso aktiviert für den entsprechenden SATA port
<Koji-not-home> Mrmb. ist ein Ubuntu 12.04 und soll head less funktionieren.
<Koji-not-home> sorry
<Koji-not-home> mgolisch: bezüglich neu scannen, hast du da eine Anleitung wie ich das über udev hinkriege oder sonst was. was nur dann los geht wenn an eben diesem Port was geschieht?
<PBeck> welches programm ist den sonst zuständig um usb etc autozumounten?
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: afaik greif Gnome auf udisks zurück.
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: ist das bei dir ein desktop system? normalerweise sagt doch gnome / unity ob was neues dran kommt und gibt dann udisk bescheid oder?
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: Headless
<Koji-not-home> solls werden im Moment nutze ich da lxde drauf.
<Koji-not-home> Soll im Endeffekt ein home-nas sein mit hotswap Platte.
<Koji-not-home> hotswap zusätzlich, nicht als Hauptplatte.
<mgolisch> http://www.makestuff.eu/wordpress/sata-hotplug-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: SATA HotPlug in Ubuntu (at www.makestuff.eu)
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: wie hast du die informationen von oben erhalten? udevadm monitor
<PBeck> ?
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: das Pastebin? dmesg
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: starte mal "udevadm monitor" stecke die platte an und paste das mal
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: gibt "sudo blkid" eine ausgabe?
<Koji-not-home> http://pastebin.com/Y0pZmKhM
<kubine> Title: KERNEL[3559.504513] add /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/target5:0:0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: gibt es, aber uuid ist nicht praktikabel da Festplatte und Partitionen wechseln können.
<mgolisch> hm also wie es aussieht findet er das ding ja
<mgolisch> ein device erzeugt er auch
<Koji-not-home> mgolisch: jo, alles da, nur das mounten ist das Problem.
<Koji-not-home> Und mit einem * im Path müsste udev ja eigentlich klar kommen.
<tikku> hoi. ich bräucht mal hilfe bei nem proxy. 
<Koji-not-home> wie es aussieht könnte ich auch den vollen path nutzen, aber das ist mir dann doch ein zu heisser, dass es dann doch nicht funktiojiert.
<tikku> egal welchen ich aufsetze und starte, er ist nicht erreichbar. immer connection refused
<Koji-not-home> Vor allem, da das nicht wirklich ein System ist, wo ich "drauf" hocke.
<tikku> unter debian war es problemlos. iwas woran ich denken muss?
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: was machst du den genau mit der platte?
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: du musst ja ein paar informationen von der platte haben - möchtest allerdings nicht auf blkid zurückgreifen
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: wenn die festplatte defekt ist funktionierts ja auch nicht mit der neuen
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: die Platte wird nur am SATA5 angeschlossen 
<Koji-not-home> bzw. eine beliebige Platte.
<Koji-not-home> Darum hotswap
<mgolisch> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev#Mark_internal_SATA_ports_as_eSATA
<kubine> Title: udev - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<mgolisch> sieht genauso aus wie deine regel
<mgolisch> also ist das mit dem * wohl so richtig wuerd ich denken
<Koji-not-home> mgolisch: ist glaube ich sogar exakt die Anleitung der ich gefolgt bin.
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: und die jeweilige Platte wird in einem Schlitten in den jeweiligen Schacht geschoben und dann ein Schlüssel gedreht womit erst der Kontakt hergestellt wird.
<PBeck> a hhttps://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Udev <= nach der seite tut doch devpath gar keinen automount?
<kubine> Title: udev – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<PBeck> Folgende Regel markiert den angegebenen SATA-Port als einen externen eSATA-Port. So können normale Benutzer an diesen Port eSATA Laufwerke anschließen ohne dass nach einem Passwort gefragt wird. 
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: wie geht die regel weiter?
<mgolisch> ja das sagt das dem gnome gedoens das es nen wechselmedium ist
<PBeck> mgolisch: da gibts ja kein gnome gedöns
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: das war es was ich bisher gefunden habe. Eine Anleitung wie es danach weiter gedeht fehlt mir eben.
<PBeck> erstmal hat udev dann nur erkannt, dass hier ein wechselmedium dran ist - mehr nicht
<mgolisch> doch er hat doch lxde oder nicht?
<Koji-not-home> mgolisch: wird im Endefekt nicht laufen.
<Koji-not-home> Genau so lightdm
<mgolisch> achso
<Koji-not-home> Ach ja, keine Bange. das Ding hängt nur im lokalen Netzwerk.
<Koji-not-home> Aber für einen NAS empfinde ich eine laufende DE als Verschwendung.
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: na dann brauchst ne regel zum einbinden
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: was mich zu meiner anfänglichen Frage zurück bringt.
<Koji-not-home> Eine gute Anleitung die das beschreibt.
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: jop ich gucke noch ;) kenne mich da ja auch nicht aus
<Koji-not-home> Ich scheine da mit meinem Google-Latein am Ende.
<Koji-not-home> s/scheine/bin/
<Koji-not-home> Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass das eine eher ungewöhnliche Aufgabenstellung ist.
<Koji-not-home> head less und automount sind eher ungewöhnliche Kombis.
<Koji-not-home> Wobei es mit usbmount zumindest bei USB geht.
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: bin noch nicht durch - muss kurz essen. aber hier steht schonmal, dass udev ein skript starten kann wo dann mount drinsteht
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> suche nach mount /dev/backup
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: sieht schon mal interssant aus, müsste jetzt nur noch mit SATA statt USB und sdxy statt sdx1
<Koji-not-home> wobei, eigentlich nur sdfy
<Koji-not-home> ach ne, wenn es dann doch mal nicht sdf wird, gibt es Probleme.
<Koji-not-home> Also eigentlich  alles ausser sda und was nicht eh schon gemounted ist.
<Koji-not-home> a
<Koji-not-home> und wirklich mit udev kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus.
<mgolisch> udev-glue bzw udiskie hört sich interessant an
<KojiroAK> nyaaaah, udev-glue habe ich vergessen. War schon früher dran und glue ist da aufgetaucht. 
<Koji-not-home> ist nur nicht in den Quellen von Ubuntu 12.04
<Koji-not-home> aaah, udisk-glue
<mgolisch> ah meint ich ja
<Koji-not-home> und jetzt fehlt mir eine Anleitung wie ich udisk-glue beibringe das zu mounten
<Koji-not-home> just for log:udisks-glue mit s vor dem -
<Koji-not-home> aah, das schaut gut http://angryelectron.com/udisks-glue-initscript/
<Koji-not-home> nur partition_table werde ich wohl auf true setzen müssen.
<Koji-not-home> mrmbl, irgendwie traue ich mich nicht da einfach mal dran rumzupfuschen ohne das ganze wirklich begriffen zu haben.
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: dann hast ja nochmal einen daemon lauen
<PBeck> *laufen
<Koji-not-home> PBeck: naja, wenn ich wüsste, dass er tut was ich möchte dass er tut wäre es ja in Ordnung.
<Koji-not-home> Mein Problem ist, ich weiss es nicht so recht.
<Koji-not-home> optimal wäre halt wirklich ein Script das los geht wenn an SATA5 was angeschlossen wird.
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7381085/ -> ganz am Ende sagt er ich hätte duplikate in der sources.list -> Ich finde da aber nichts. Oder bin ich Blind?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> Koji-not-home: ich schaue mir gerade udev in verbindung mit pmount an
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pmount
<kubine> Title: pmount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> http://www.monperrus.net/martin/automounting+usb+flash+drives+on+linux+with+udev+and+pmount
<kubine> Title: automounting usb flash drives on linux with udev and pmount (at www.monperrus.net)
<dasjoe> dreamon: Zeile 18 + 53
<PBeck> KojiroAK: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=257259
<PBeck> KojiroAK: das letzte sieht von der regel gut aus und dann nutzt du pmount zum einbinden, damit es jeder unmounten kann
<PBeck> KojiroAK: fang mal mit der regel an und schau ob /dev/wechselrahmen erzeugt wird - dann kann man gucken wie das mit dem mounten geht
<dasjoe> Ich würde ja noch auf Partitionen matchen
<dreamon> dasjoe, DANKE!
<PBeck> SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", KERNELS=="host5", SYMLINK+="wechselrahmen" <= dasjoe das würde ja nur auf einen matchen oder?
<PBeck> auf den ersten oder nur auf einen?
<PBeck> oder bekommen die dann zahlen?
<dasjoe> Die bekommen so keine Zahlen, wenn ich mich nicht irre wird die letzte Partition verlinkt
<dasjoe> Also, es werden alle auf "wechselrahmen" verlinkt, aber die letzte halt als letzte...
<dasjoe> Ich würd mal das probieren: http://paste.debian.net/97088/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ mir fehlt da irgendwo noch der mount Teil.
<PBeck> dasjoe: ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="wechselrahmen-part%n", RUN+="/usr/bin/pmount %k"
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ ich denke das war an mich gerichtet. Danke.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: ah wahrscheinlich geht das noch einfacher
<PBeck> den runteil hinten dranhängen
<KojiroAK> und dann ohne SYMLINK nehme ich an?
 * PBeck bastelt aber auch nur nach dem try / error konzept, dasjoe scheint sich auszukennen
<dasjoe> "auskennen", ich hab mir gestern 'ne udev-Regel zusammengestückelt ;)
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ damit bist du deutlich weiter als ich.
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: udev bringt ja schon eine Menge Regeln mit, siehe /lib/udev/rules.d/*.rules
<PBeck> dasjoe: hum ne wohl doch falsch, müsste so stimmen
<PBeck> @ KojiroAK 
<PBeck> teste mal ob das match
<PBeck> +t
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, ACTION=="add", KERNEL==/dev/sd[b-z] könnte gehen.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: erstmal die regeln von dasjoe und wenn das sauber geht - teste mal das mounten
<KojiroAK> oder?
<KojiroAK> bin mal mampfen, teste dann später.
<KojiroAK> Aber danke schon mal.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: das macht gar nichts? da es auf das hinzufügen in /dev wartet und dann?
<KojiroAK> PBeck~  RUN dann noch.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: die kernel zeilen von dasjoe legen /dev/ an - wenns nur einen partition ist /dev/wechselrahmen und wenn nicht hängt es zahlen dran
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ das geschwurbel mit /dev/wechselrahmen lasse ich lieber.
<PBeck> /dev/wechselrahmen-part1 - etc. und dann kommt die add zeile von mir und prüft auf wechselrahmen (da brauchst vielleicht noch ne zweite teile die nur wechselrahmen abfängt) und das dann an pmount weitergibt
<KojiroAK> Vor allem, da ja /dev/sdf ja bereits angelegt wird.
<KojiroAK> Wenn die am Schluss mit sdf1 sdf2 etc auftauchen macht es nix.
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: /dev/wechselrahmen wird ein Symlink, der auf das Blockdevice zeigt. /dev/wechselrahmen-part1 wird ein Link auf sdX1, ..
<PBeck> ich finde die andere bezeichnung gut, da kannst auch nichts falsch machen mit sd* oder ähnliches. da kann dann zum testen nichts schief laufen und du erkennst es gleich
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ aaah, dachte da wird dann sdX überschireben.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: jetzt schreibst du das erstmal nur für eine partition (erste zeile von dasjoe) und schaust ob das geht ob /dev/wechselrahmen erzeugt wird.
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ jo, sobald fertig gegessen.
<KojiroAK> Hocke gerade bei meinem Vater.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: wie kommst auf überschreiben? wenn dann hätte ich eher vemutet das einfach /dev/wechselrahmen dasteht und sonst nichts passiert?
<dasjoe> PBeck: die erste Zeile linkt nur das Blockdevice, noch keine Partition :)
<PBeck> dasjoe: jop ist mir jetzt auch klar, deshalb ja die zeile mit add und pmount
<PBeck> dasjoe: schlimm genug, dass die mount geschichte uns hier so verwirrt. gibt hier wieder zuviele köche. Die DEs machen es auf eigene faust und auf der kommandozeile weiß man nicht wo man anfangen muss
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man unter 14.04 diese alte schöne langweilige Scrollbar bekommt. Also nicht dieses neue Dingens. Sondern das Uralte. Das sich so schön bewährt hat.
<PBeck> dreamon: welche scrollbar meinst du?
<dreamon> Die mit dem Schieber und den beiden Pfeilen ganz oben und unten. wie man sie vor 5Jahren noch hatte
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134629/going-back-to-standard-scrollbars-on-unity dreamon versuch mal das
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Going back to standard scrollbars on Unity - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NamEHcDz9wg <= dreamon ah schau dir das mal kurz an
<kubine> Title: Im Unity Desktop von Ubuntu 14.04 den Scrollbalken/Scrollbar im Fenster, ein und ausblenden [german] - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<PBeck> das wird für 14.04 passen
<dreamon> PBeck, Ja das haut schon hin. Nur die Scrollbar ist sehr dünn. Schwer zu greifen. Besonders nervig im Terminator ist der scrollbar fast nicht zu erkennen weil er farblich sehr suboptimal ist.
<dreamon> Bei Firefox ist er auch sehr dünn und schlecht sehbar.
<PBeck> dreamon: geht das wie im video beschrieben mit gsettings
<PBeck> ?
<PBeck> http://linuxwelt.blogspot.de/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-standard-scrollbars-unter.html - hier nochmal in schrift
<kubine> Title: Use Linux...: [Ubuntu 13.10] Standard Scrollbars unter Unity (at linuxwelt.blogspot.de)
<dreamon> PBeck, Ne passt schon. Wollte nur sagen daß das Themes noch nicht passt.
<PBeck> dreamon: firefox hat standardmäßig keine overlay scrollbars
<Guest0987> N'Abend - eventuell kennt sich jemand hier mit Paketierung aus?
<Guest0987> Hier wird Hilfe benötigt für InyokaEdit: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/6599292/
<kubine> Title: InyokaEdit - Ein Editor für Inyoka-Artikel › Projekte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ beim Pastebin oben, beides in die gleiche rules?
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: Ja, und zwar in irgendwas über 60-
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ ich nehme mal 98
<KojiroAK> scheint nicht so häufig zu sein.
<Conan174> hallo zusammen, könnte mir jemand veraten wie ich die auflösung auf einem vnc4server ändere?
<KojiroAK> Und ich hab noch ein Schritt nach oben.
<Conan174> ich hab xubuntu 12 server
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ hat funktioniert
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: Cool :)
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ was allerdings nicht geht /dev/wechselrahmen mounten.
<KojiroAK> Aber als Trigger müsste man es nutzen können.
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: /dev/wechselrahmen ist nur das Blockdevice, gibt's kein /dev/wechselrahmen-part1?
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ mrmbl, kriege ich jetzt Voice als Deppenhütchen?
<marco___> Guten Abend, ich hab eine Frage zu munin. und zwar habe ich per apt-get remove alle munin Pakete entfernt, unter /etc/munin sind aber noch immer Reste.
<marco___> Wie bekomme ich die Pakete endgültig entfernt? oder kann ich das einfach ignorieren?
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ ACTION=="add",KERNEL=="wechselrahmen", RUN+="/usr/bin/pmount --sync --umask 000 %k" <- sieht gut aus?
<nagetier> marco___, um auch die Konfiguration zu entfernen nimmt man 'apt-get purge', IMHO, wenn alles Pakete weg sind, kannst du die händisch löschen, ja
<Conan174> kennt sich jemand mit vnc4server aus?
<nagetier> -ja , du kannst du auch ignorieren
<nagetier> *die
<marco___> nagetier: danke. ich schau mal, was purge oder autoremove noch bringen
<nagetier> marco___, jetzt nichts mehr
<nagetier> marco___, autoremove schon
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: Ich würde --sync weglassen, weil ich nicht nur sync IO haben will
<marco___> nagetier: hätte ich gleich mit purge wegschmeißen sollen?
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ o.k. danke.
<nagetier> marco___, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no#apt-get-purge
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> marco___, ja
<nagetier> marco___, scheint doch zu gehen.. siehe Artikel
<marco___> ja, scheint auch was zu bringen
<marco___> nagetier: vielen dank
<nagetier> Gerne
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pmount#Parameter-und-Optionen
<kubine> Title: pmount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ bin gerade nicht sicher, wechselrahmen oder wechselrahmen-part? ?
<dasjoe> KojiroAK: Üblicherweise -part?, weil du ja Partitionen einhängen willst, oder?
<KojiroAK> dasjoe~ weder unter media noch unter mnt ist was aufgetaucht.
<Luyin> hallo leute, ich kann mich unter 14.04 nicht mehr in ein bestimmtes wlan-netz einwählen. unter anderen distros gehts problemlos und es ging auch mit dem laptop schon. jemand ne idee, woran es liegen könnte? im uu-wiki steht, man kann die neuste version von wpasupplicant bei debian runterladen und installieren, aber die paketverwaltung sagt, ich hätte schon eine neuere.
<marco___> danke. bye bye
<setra> hallo,kennt einer das imagemagick problem missing an image filename `watermark.jpeg' @ error/composite.c/CompositeImageCommand/1621.
<Bizzy> Hallo zusammen
<Bizzy> ich versuche gerade nach Anleitung aus dem Wiki das WakeOnLan zu konfigurieren
<Bizzy> aus irgendienem grund habe ich aber keine /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<Bizzy> kann mir jemand sagen, wieso das so ist?
<bekks> Weil Du das Paket "acpi-support" nicht installiert hast.
<Bizzy> ah ok
<Bizzy> kann es sein, dass man das bei den desktop versioenen nicht selber installieren muss?
<Bizzy> habe das paket noch nie händig installiert
<bekks> Ja, bei den Desktopversionen wird das automatisch installiert.
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-03
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass seit nem Upgrade auf 14.04 kein Symbol mehr erscheint, wenn Aktualisierungen vorhanden sind?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Darf ich fragen welche gui du verwendest? Ich hat Mate nun aufgegeben und bin bei XFCE gelandet
<dreamon_> -t +b
<jokrebel> dreamon_: An besagtem Rechner verwende ich Unity.
<musca> jokrebel:  hmm, findest Du etwas mit den Begriffen "message indicator" oder "update notifier"?
<oktay> hi musca jokrebel 
<jokrebel> musca: Sind laut synaptic beide installiert.
<musca> jokrebel:  Ich denke, das Icon gehört zu dem Prozess update-notifier.  Eventuell meldet das Programm ja etwas, wenn du es aus einem Terminal startest?
<jokrebel> Spenser: Verbindungsprobleme?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, 14.04 reboots.. so geht es mir auch.. sowie Spenser  14.04 macht jede menge Stres
<Spenser> ?
<jokrebel> was soll swnn spenser sein?
<jokrebel> *denn
<Spenser> du meinst den namen?
<jokrebel> Spenser: Ne weill Du dauernd rein und rausgehst hier
<Spenser> mein router hat gestern ein fw-upgrade bekommen......und seitdem ist die verbindung nicht sehr stabil  :-(
<dreamon_> Spenser, Fritzbox?
<Spenser> nope, ich bin der schweiz. der gelieferte router vom provider (swisscom)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab hier einige Bilder mit der Endung ".pic". Das sind angeblich auf einem Mac eingescannte Sachen. Weiß jemand, mit was ich die unter Ubuntu öffnen kann? Gimp kann es offenbar nicht.
<koegs_> Mrokii: was sagt denn "file <datei>"?
<nunatak> moin!
<nunatak> sagt mal, wie heißt der schriftarten betrachter/installer? habe gestern 14.04 xubuntu installiert, wenn ich jetzt eine schriftart in thunar doppelclicke erscheint der "öffnen mit" anwendungswähler. womit muss ich .ttf und .otf files verknüpfen?
<Mrokii> koegs_: I hab's schon gefunden, danke. ich kann die Dateien mit xnviewmp öffnen.
<nunatak> ich weiß natürlich, dass ich sie auch manuell nach .fonts kopieren kann, aber..
<ppq> nunatak, gibt es nicht, soweit ich weiß.
<ppq> zumindest in xfce
<nunatak> hä? gab's doch immer, oder? soweit ich mich erinnern kann
<Mrokii> Aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber: file gibt nur "data" aus. Nicht sehr aufschlussreich. :-) Aber wie gesagt, mit XnViewMP gehts. Danke trotzdem.
<nunatak> zuvor hatte ich auch 12.04 mit xfce
<ppq> hm, ok, dann fehlt mir wohl nur das entsprechende paket. ist mir neu :)
<nunatak> ich meine, da war ein installer dabei. naja, dann werde ich die schriften erstmal manuell in die entsprechenden ordner kopieren
<dreamon> Könnte es sein, das wenn man neben Unity, Mate, Lubuntu, XFCE installiert hat, die Config sich gegenseitig in die Haare bekommen. Ich hab hier Erscheinungen, die nicht machvollziehbar sind.
<jokrebel> Da Mate ja keine offizielle *ubuntu-Variante ist (und bei Dir obendrein auch noch aus nem PPA installiert wurde, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ist dies natürlich nicht auszuschließen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Mate ist schon lange wieder deinstalliert mit samt PPA. War ein Faß ohne Boden
<koegs_> nunatak_: gnome-font-viewer
<nunatak_> koegs_, ah, ok danke!
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und wirklich alle Pakete aus diesem ..8-PPA sauber wieder deinstalliert und auf Ubuntu-Orginal-Stand gebracht? *zweifel*
<dreamon> Jokrebel, War ja nur ein Paket. 
<dreamon> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen XFCE & XUbuntu?
<dadrc> Xfce ist das DE, Xubuntu eine Distro, die Xfce benutzt
<dreamon> dadrc, Wenn ich Ubuntu drauf hab und ich will auf XFCE rüber, dann installiere ich also XFCE und nicht XUbuntu-Desktop? Kommen die sich gegenseitig in die Quere?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dieses ...8-PPA bringt wesentlich mehr mit, als nur das eine Paket das du wolltest. Hast Du tatsächlich nur dieses ein Paket installiert und (vor dem nächsten Update) das PPA wieder abgeschalten?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Die Probleme die ich hatte, hatte ich schon vorher. Nvidia Probleme, Tastatur springt immer auf Englisch, Ton spinnt. Wlan mal gehts mal nicht, Einstellungen werden ständig vergessen(Tastaturlayout, Er startet beim Start doppelt, Standby geht nicht nicht wenn ich ein VM ein hab, Wenn ich Nvidia am laufen habe, dann bootet er in XFCE in einen Blackscreen(mit Unity gehts)
<dreamon> Unter 12.04 war es bis auf Nvidia alles feinste Sahne
<Rochvellon> dreamon: wenn du nur die oberfläche xfce willst, installierst du das paket xfce. wenn du lieber auch die änderungen, die vom ubuntu-xfce-team in xubuntu eingepflegt werden, dann nimmst du das paket xubuntu-desktop
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Wenn ich wüßte was die da einpflegen. Ich mein nm von Ubuntu wäre schon schön. Aber die Panels zeigen hier Symbole an, die ich nicht beeinflußen kann ohne das es im Chaos endet
<jokrebel> Dann spiel Dein 12.04er Backup ein und nutze 12.04.4 bis (mindestens) Juli weiter. Mach ein aktuelles Backup wenn 14.04.1 (der offizielle Zeitpunkt für eine LTS-Release-Upgrade-Unterstützung) rauskommt und versuch das dann nochmal.
<dreamon> Nene. Das zieh ich jetzt schon durch. Dann hab ich das gleiche im Juli nochmal. 
<Rochvellon> würd auch sagen, lieber auf das erste sp warten
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wer das LTS-Upgrade vor dem offiziellen Release erzwingt, muss halt mit Kinderkrankheiten rechnen.
<dreamon> Ich will ja nur ein gnome2 ähnliche Oberfläche mit der man Arbeiten kann. Wo man normale Farben hat, gute Scrollbars, Nvidia wäre schön wenns ginge.
<dreamon> Ist doch die LTS Final. Mich wundert das die so Beta mäßig daher kommt.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Für Neuinstallation. Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: LTS-Final-für-Upgrade-von-12.04 gibts erst im Juli.
<Rochvellon> dreamon: das upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 wird erst mit dem sp1 unterstützt. davor ist 14.04 noch keine "final"
<dreamon> Hmmm.. ok.
<dreamon> Da ich Nvidia endlich haben wollte hab ichs mal Riskiert.
<jokrebel> ganz vorne mit do-release-upgrade -d machen zu wollen _und_ dann auch noch ganz eigene, spezielle Desktopwünsche zu haben ist ne denkbar schlechte Kombination für die Wahrscheinlichtkeit eines perfekten funktionierens.
<dreamon> Naja. tut mir leid, ich kann nicht Professionell mit Unity arbeiten. 
<dreamon> Jetzt mach ich mal ein Reboot. Das ca. 20igste heute :)
<jokrebel> never touch a runing system
<Rochvellon> mh, hast du es mal mit einer xubuntu 14.04 live ausprobiert?
<jokrebel> und 12.04 wird noch lang unterstützt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Aber die Pakete veralten doch. Nach 2Jahren. Ein rolling release wäre schon Sexy, oder?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann hast Du definitiv entweder die falsche Einstellung oder die falsche Distibution.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Arbeitest du wirklich mit Unity? 
<bekks> dreamon: Software hat nichts mit Sex zu tun. Und ein rolling release hat ebenso Nachteile. Mehr als Vorteile. Deswegen gibt es auch keine kommerziellen rolling release Distributionen.
<jokrebel> und nur was nicht die neueste Point-Release-Version ist muss nicht zwangskäufig schlecht sein. Außerdem werden Sicherheitslücken trotzdem upgedated.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja und das sehr gerne.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wie machst du das, wenn du z.B. ein Dokument hast, und das willst du in eine Email ziehen? Unter Gnome, XFCE kann ich es auf die Taskleiste ziehen bis das gewünsche Fenster sichtbar ist und dann dort Ablegen. (z.B. Thunderbird) Geht das unter Unity?
<bekks> dreamon: Und noch eine Kleinigkeit. Gnome2 ist endgültig tot. Aus. Vorbei. Sogar die Entwickler haben es schon sterben lassen. :)
<dreamon> bekks, Was sind die "nicht sexy" Nachteile.
<bekks> dreamon: Warum sollte drag&drop unter Unity nicht gehen?
<bekks> dreamon: Unsupportbarkeit für Softwarestände. Man kann unmöglich eine bestehende Software mit allen Versionen eines rolling releases testem.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich meine das Bedienkonzept von Gnome2 ist mir am naheliegensten. 
<bekks> dreamon: Und Gnome2 ist trotzdem tot.
<Rochvellon> dreamon: dass dir ein update die config zerreißen kann
<dreamon> bekks, Das Bedienkonzept lebt aber weiter. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Manchmal schadet es auch nicht neue Konzepte und Vorgehensweisen auszuprobieren. Aber das ist momentan alles ganz schön offtopic. (Wenn dann bitte drüben weiter... Danke)
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, wo? :)
<dreamon> bekks, Linuxmint, Mate .. 
<dreamon> bekks, Auch du verwendest Unity? 
<bekks> dreamon: Dann benutz die doch. Unter Ubuntu ist das Ding tot.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja.
<dreamon> bekks, mate gibts auch unter Ubuntu. 
<bekks> Dann benutz es doch? Ich sehe dein Problem an der Stelle nicht.
<dreamon> bekks, Es geht nicht unter Ubuntu. Frag jokrebel.
<bekks> Warum sollte es "nicht gehen"?
<dreamon> Aber ot. Bin dann rebooten.
<jokrebel> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE#Installation lässt sich zwar installieren, ist dann im Display-Manager aber trotzdem nicht auswählbar.
<kubine> Title: Mate › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, (sorry das ich mich auf dich berufe. aus meinem Mund glaubt es mir bekks sonst nicht :)
<dreamon> Bin gleich zurück. SSD bootet in 30Sekunden :)
<bekks> Dann installiert man das Paket für den Session Manager für Mate und es ist auswählbar.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das macht man wie? (bzw. ist wo nachlesbar?)
<dreamon>   bekks Wie heißt das Paket?
<bekks> Ich nutze kein Mate. Neulich wurde das als funktionierende Lösung hier im Channel genannt, und vom betreffenden User dankend bestätigt.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hast du Zugang zu den Logs und könntest dort mal eine Textsuche laufen lassen?
<do0fY> Hi Jungs, ich habe gerade einen TV HEadend Server installiert und habe das Problem, dass mein TV Karte scheinbar nicht erkannt wird. Als Linux Noob komme ich hier nun schon an meine Grenzen. Jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> Dieser Channel wird öffentlich logged und du kannst das Log auch selbst durchsuchen :)
<bekks> do0fY: Was ist ein "TV Headend Server"?
<bekks> dreamon: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<do0fY> habe es laut wiki installiert
<do0fY> 3.4.27
<do0fY> unter configuration wird mir nix angezeigt unter devices
<do0fY> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb das habe ich auch schon gemacht
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<do0fY> :))
<bekks> do0fY: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<do0fY> 14.04 desktop
<do0fY> 64bit
<dreamon> bekks, Du weißt nicht zufällig an welchem Tag und monat das war?
<bekks> dreamon: Nein. Weder zufällig noch absichtlich :) Ist aber noch nicht SO lange her.
<bekks> do0fY: Und welche TV Karte hast Ddu?
<do0fY> oh ja sorry. terratec cinergy s2 USB BOX
<bekks> urx
<dreamon> "SO" heißt ca. 
<bekks> dreamon: SO heisst "noch nicht lange".
<do0fY> :D
<bekks> do0fY: Und welche Chipsatz steckt da drin?
<dreamon> Hab ich damals auch gesagt und dann wars außerhalb der Garantiezeit.
<bekks> Ja, so kann es gehen.
<do0fY> puh , kann ich da iwie abfragen oder so?
<bekks> iwas?
<do0fY> irgendwie
<bekks> do0fY: lsusb und dmesg
<do0fY> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ccd:0105 TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/29/%23ubuntu-de.html dort nach "Ich fragte wie ich MATE" suchen; denke dass bekks das meint.
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/29/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<do0fY> hilft das?
<bekks> jokrebel: Schön, dass es sogar dreamon war, der die Lösung damals fand. :>
<do0fY> sorry, hatte disconnect
<do0fY> hast du was geschrieben @bekks
<dreamon> bekks, Das war Fuchs!! mate-desktop-environment
<bekks> Und DU hattest gefragt.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab auch gefragt die lösung kam aber ein andermal .. Der ubuntuyardie hat gefragt
<bekks> dreamon: Aus dem Log: "dreamon: sodele nun konnte ich mate wählen"
<do0fY> bekks ?
<bekks> do0fY: Ist das ein DVB Zeug?
<dreamon> bekks, Richtig. Das war ja auch Mate 1.8, das ich aus einem PPA installiert habe, wo mir jokrebel gesagt daß das "Hölle sei" 
<do0fY> DVB S2
<do0fY> ja
<dreamon> jokrebel, bekks Ich teste mal obs jetzt wählbar ist
<bekks> m(
<bekks> do0fY: Funktioniert das Ding z.B. mit kaffeine?
<do0fY> sagt mir nix, habe es vorhin nur auf nem windows system getestet - da lief es ohne probleme. was natürlich nix weiter heißt :D
<bekks> Dann installier kaffeine und probier es aus.
<do0fY> ist das ein tv client oder was?
<bekks> Das ist ein Media Player, der auch mit DVB umgehen kann.
<do0fY> ok, ich versuch es mal
 * jokrebel vermutet, dass eher "naja, wenn es sauber installiert worden ist, dann koenntest Du in der /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf .... " gemeint sein könnte.
<do0fY> ok, installiert ist es, aber wo seh ich da, ob er ne tv karte erkannt hat?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja hast recht, aber bei Ihm hats auch nicht geklappt. somit könnte man sich den schritt sparen.
<dreamon> Ich bin da dann später noch dazu gekommen. Dachte Fuchs hätte es gelöst. Gibt also keine Lösung.
<bekks> do0fY: In dem Du in die Einstellungen gehst und nachguckst? Oder einfach auf den "DVB" Button klickst?
<do0fY> ja ne, ich seh nix. wenn ich auf "Fernsehen" klicke hab ich ne leere CHan Liste
<do0fY> seh da auch nirgends ein gerät stehen
<bekks> Weil Du erstmal nach Kanälen scannen musst.
<do0fY> ah ok, unter QUELLE steht NIX
<do0fY> also kein Gerät
<bekks> Ob die Karte sauber erkannt wurde, siehst du in dmesg.
<dreamon> Bekks hat damals Satzzeichen Unterstützung gegeben. :)
<do0fY> wurde sie offensichtlich nicht, kann unter QUELLE nix wählen
<do0fY> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418627/
<kubine> Title: do0fY › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<do0fY> das ist die ausgabe von dmesg
<bekks> do0fY: Dann wirst du dafür wohl noch einen Treiber installieren müssen.
<do0fY> kannst du mir da evtl. helfen? :-)
<bekks> Ich habe meine Terratec damal wegen genau solcher Probleme weggeschmissen :)
<do0fY> wäre ärgerlich, habe die nämlich eben erst gekauft hihi
<do0fY> könntest du mir bei der treiberinstallation helfen? habe ich NOCH NIE gemacht bie nem linux :)
<do0fY> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten hier steht aber, dass die karte erkannt wurde, wenn bei lsusb das ausgegeben wird, was bei mir ausgegeben wurde, oder?
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<do0fY> noch da?
<bekks> do0fY: Nein. lsusb sagt nur: "Ich habe ein USB Gerät gefunden." - aber nicht "ich habe eine DVB Karte gefunden und den Treiber korrekt geladen."
<do0fY> ah ok
<do0fY> was kann ich jetzt tun?
<do0fY> außer wegwerfen :D :D
<bekks> Also man findet sehr viele Einträge zu der USB ID...
<do0fY> sei mir nicht böse, aber ich bin kein ITler :-) ich weiß nicht, was du meinst :-D
<bekks> Ich meine "Google" :)
<do0fY> und von welcher USB ID redest du?
<bekks> Von der USB der Karte?
<bekks> Von der USB ID der Karte?
<do0fY> ID 0ccd:0105 DAS meinst du?
<bekks> Genau die :)
<do0fY> ich bin scheinbar echt zu blöd, ja da findet man jede menge listen und co- wie mir das bei meinem problem hilft, ka :D
<bekks> Draufklicken und lesen :)
<bekks> Einer der ersten Treffer ist u.a. auch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-t-usb-xxs-hd-und-lirc-fb/
<kubine> Title: Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS (HD) und lirc (FB) › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<do0fY> ja, das habe ich gerade versucht zu verstehen. 
<do0fY> aber da geht es ja um ne fernbedienung
<bekks> Lies doch erstmal den ganzen Thread.
<bekks> Da wird sehr viel von dem genannt, was du brauchst. Firmware, etc.
<do0fY> da steht, dass das ding out of the box läuft, bis auf die remote
<do0fY> und das is ja leider nicht der fall
<bekks> Da steht auch welche Firmware du brauchst, welche Pakete, etc.
<do0fY> dann bin ich doof, oder erkenne es einfach nicht
<jokrebel> nur so als schnellschuß. Vielleicht schaft ja die installation von linux-firmware-nonfree schon den gewünschten Erfolg.
<do0fY> da steht was von "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.xx.fw " .... ich als absoluter Endverbraucher, habe keine ahnung, was wie wo ich sowas herbekomme :D
<bekks> Sowas kann man googlen.
<bekks> Da steht auch, welches Ubuntu Paket der Betreffende installiert hat.
<do0fY> ich verstehe nicht, warum du es mir dann nicht einfach sagst, wo du doch siehst, dass ich damit nicht klar komme. Ist doch keine Rätselstunde :((((
<do0fY> jokrebel: habe ich schon installiert
<do0fY> hat leider nicht geholfen
<do0fY> :/
<do0fY> evtl. jemand hier, der mir helfen kann. Habe nun jedes einzelne Wort gelesen in dem THread uns kann die entscheidenden Infos (sollten sie denn da sein) nicht rausfiltern. 
<do0fY> bekks? 
<do0fY> wie man so drauf sein kann... ich werde es nie verstehen
<jokrebel> do0fY: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.
<kubine> Title: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel hat aber selbst schon Erfolglos mit ner TerrraTec Tagelang rumgemacht
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich habs ihm nach #ubuntu weitergeleitet.
<do0fY> jemand hier, der mir helfen kann meinen TV Stick ans rennen zu bekommen? 
<jokrebel> do0fY: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.
<kubine> Title: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<do0fY> leider auch ncht, schon geguckt :(
<jokrebel> !hcl > do0fY 
<kubine> do0fY: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> Vielleicht auch besser einfach Hardware besorgen welche einfacher zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen ist.
 * jokrebel hätte noch ne MagicBox übrig.
<do0fY> ist keine alternative, wenn man die hardware schon hat
<do0fY> :)
<do0fY> unter windows läufts ja auch ohne probleme
<jokrebel> was kein Kriterium ist. Beschwer Dich beim Hersteller für die schkechte Linux.Unterstützung.
<jokrebel> *l
<do0fY> laut bekks gibts ja ner lösung, aber es ist ja nicht bereit zu helfen. dafür kann der hersteller ja nix. :)
<_moep_> warum muss er auch helfen?
<do0fY> wer sagt, dass er das "muss"?
<_moep_> genauso liest es sich
<do0fY> das ist dann aber ein problem beim empfänger, ich habe sowas nie gesagt
<Spenser> @ do0fY: was spricht denn dagegen selbst im wiki zu lesen oder google zu bemühen?
<jokrebel> do0fY: Laut bekks verzichtet sogar er auf die Nutzung solcher Karten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<do0fY> fäde es halt angemessen, wenn man jemandem sagt, dass in Thread "XY" alle nötigen Infos sind, dass man dann evtl. auch sagt, WAS da hilfreich wäre, wenn man merkt, dass sein Gegenüber eben überfordert ist. So handle ICH das zumindest 
<do0fY> bei Themen, bei denen ICH helfen kann 
<do0fY> ach Sepnser, als ob ich das nicht hätte. lies doch oben - ich bin seit halb 1 heute morgen dran
<do0fY> halb 11
<Spenser> dann eröffne doch selbst einen thread wenn du trotz wiki & goolge nicht weiterkommst ^
<Spenser> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/26/00/2270199-cinergy_t-stick_installation.pdf
<do0fY> ja klar, der einfachere weg WÄRE aber gewesen, wenn der BIS DAHIN freundliche Helfer mir nicht eben nur Brocken hinwirft, sondern vielleicht auch den nötigen Tipp gibt.
<Spenser> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/26/00/2270199-cinergy_t-stick_installation.pdf
<do0fY> ich habe schon sämtlicher links mit meinen mitteln durchgearbeitet - unter anderem auch deinen. Da geht es um einen völlig anderen Stick - hat bei mir nix gebracht
<Spenser> welchen hast du denn dann?
<jokrebel> do0fY: siehe: 16:11 < bekks> Ich habe meine Terratec damal wegen genau solcher Probleme weggeschmissen :)
<do0fY> Spenser: Tarratec Cinergy S2 USB Box
<do0fY> jokrebel: habe ich gelesen - mir ging es ja nur darum, dass er sagt, ich thread xy finde ich alle ifnos und ich habe sie eben nicht ohne seine hilfe gefunden. aber egal, möchte nicht weiter über ihn reden
<Spenser> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/52842/terratec-ciniergy-s-usb.html
<Spenser> letzter post
<kubine> Title: Terratec Ciniergy S USB - TV-Karten - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<dreamon> Ist es eigentlich möglich von der Textconsole aus, seinen Wunschdesktop zu starten? Was startet eigentlich startx? Kann ich damit vielleicht an mate rankommen? 
<do0fY> auch schon gefunden, der link ist aber down :)
<do0fY> egal, dann bleibts wohl bei windows. auch kein problem
<Spenser> hier ist auch was:
<Spenser> http://askubuntu.com/questions/276147/how-do-i-get-mythbuntu-to-detect-my-satellite-box
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How do I get Mythbuntu to detect my satellite box? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<do0fY> danke danke, aber das hilft mir alles nicht. Bin jetzt 6 Stunden dran, keine Lust mehr. :-)
<do0fY> IN Windows dauert das jetzt 5min. und alles läuft wie gewollt. :)
<Spenser> na dann....
<do0fY> ja, ist schade, aber dafür ist die lebzeit leider zu kostbar :D
<Spenser> ich will ja keine grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, aber das würde mich trotzdem nicht davon abhalten die karte unter ubuntu zu betreiben
<Spenser> nur win nutzen wg der karte bzw. usb terratec?
<do0fY> naja, was soll ich noch machen. meine kenntnisse in linux sind nicht gut genug und bekks hat keine lust zu helfen. 
<do0fY> naja, was heißt nur? Wenn es jedes mal so läuft, wenn man ein Problem hat, dann nutze ich lieber windows un habe keine Probleme :)
<Spenser> wieso hast du dann ubuntu?
<Spenser> das ist kein problem von linux oder ubuntu. der hersteller bietet mit der hw eben keine linux-unterstützung an
<do0fY> weil mir die idee dahinter gefällt. nutzt mir aber nichts, wenn ich dann bei solchen Probleme ganze Tage brauche um sie zu lösen. Und das obwohl ein User hier ANGEBLICH die Lösung kennt, sich aber weigert sie zu nennen.
<Spenser> na ja, so ich das mitbekommen habe wird die terratec bei dir ja erkannt.
<do0fY> es gibt ja offensichtlich eine lösung, weil diverse leute das ding nutzen - genau wie ich es wollte. bekks hatte ja sogar nen thread gepostet, in dem angeblich alle infos stehen, die ich brauche. wollte mir aber nicht sagen, welche das 
<do0fY> sind.
<Spenser> na, das glaube ich aber weniger das er nicht helfen will
<do0fY> doch, das war ja offensichtlich
<jokrebel> do0fY: Jetzt versteif Dich doch nicht darauf. Warscheinlich hat er sich getäuscht. Inzwischen haben wohl mehrere den Thread für Dich auch noch gelesen und hätten Dir die Lösung genannt.
<do0fY> dann hätte er das ja sagen können - dann hätte ich nicht xmal gelesen und die anderen Leute auch nicht. 
<do0fY> aber in dem thread ist ja ersichtlich, dass der user das device auch nutzt- also muss es ja iwie gehen.
<jokrebel> do0fY: Vielleich kam ihm was wichtigeres dazwischen als _Dein_ Problem?
<dreamon> Der bekks weiß alles. Der wills nur nicht rausrücken. hihi
<do0fY> ne, er hat ja noch ewig lange geantwortet ... nur eben nix konkretes
<jokrebel> !ot 
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<do0fY> so sachen wie "Lies" .. ja, so schlau binich auch :D
<do0fY> sei es drum, schade. hätte das gerne ans laufen bekommen. sollte eben nicht sein
<Spenser> das hast du gemacht?
<Spenser> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> do0fY: Wenn ich Dir nicht hätte helfen wollen, hätte ich Dir gar nicht geantwortet. Und ja, es gibt in meinem Leben wichtigere Dinge als ständig hier auf Abruf zu sein. Daher habe ich ich den Thread überflogen, gesehen dass alle zwingend notwendige drinsteht, und ihn Dir genannt. Dass ich Dir nicht vorkaue, was genau du wie wo tun sollst und welche Suchbegriffe zu "download NameDerFirmwareDieDirFehlt" notwendig sind, gebe - da setze ich auf ...
<bekks> ... ein kleines bisschen Mitarbeit des Fragenden. Da Du Dich abber darazf versteifst, dass ich Dir nicht helfen will - sei es drum. Du wirst eine Lösung ohne mich finden müssen.
<bekks> Und damit verlagern wir das - auch mein OT zu diesem Thema - dannn bitte raus aus diesem Kanal.
<Spenser> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_DT_USB_XS_Diversity
<kubine> Title: TerraTec Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity - LinuxTVWiki (at linuxtv.org)
<do0fY> bekks, mitarbeit war doch gegeben. ich habe es gelesen und nicht verstanden. wenn du nicht gewillt bist "DUMMEN LEUTEN" zu helfen, dann sag es doch, aber sag nicht, ich hätte nicht mitgeholfen, das ist nämlich gelogen
<bekks> do0fY: Das Thema ist in diesem Kanal beendet.
<do0fY> ich hab den thread zigfach gelesen und einfach nicht die infos gefunden, die MIR ALS LINUX NEULING dabei geholfen hätten, dass problem zu lösen. 
<do0fY> Spenser, danke. Das ist aber auch ein völlig anderes Gerät aus 2008. Meines ist neu. Diese hier habe ich: http://terratec.de/details.php?artnr=134439#.U2UNXShXtd4
<kubine> Title: Terratec (at terratec.de)
<Spenser> ok, aber nochmal: hast du den wiki artikel gelesen?
<Spenser> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten?highlight=terratec
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Spenser> was ssagt die terminal ausgabe von: dmesg | grep DVB
<do0fY> ja auch das habe ich gelesen. 
<do0fY> NICHTS :-)
<do0fY> da kommt nix
<Spenser> lsusb   ?
<do0fY> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ccd:0105 TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<jokrebel> klar, weil die (fehlende) Firmware nicht geladen ist.
<do0fY> jokrebel: ja, das habe ich verstanden :-) ich weiß aber nicht wo ich die bekomme und wie ich sowas installiere
<Spenser> die schritte wie im wiki angegeben durchgeführt?
<Spenser> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<do0fY> ja
<do0fY> alles schon gemacht :(
<Spenser> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<do0fY> auch, wie gesagt, bis zum Punkt "Internet" habe ich alles gemacht
<Spenser> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten?highlight=terratec#Karten
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Spenser> da mal die fw für deine karte bzw. usb gesucht und auch gefunden?
<do0fY> die karte steht da nicht bei. auch schon geguckt :)
<do0fY> was meiner nahe gekommen wäre ist: "TerraTec Cinergy S USB HD " 
<do0fY> aber die download links gehen eben nicht
<do0fY> weil linux.terratec.de nicht funktioniert
<Spenser> also der link geht:
<do0fY> welcher?
<Spenser> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/y6m01hp4dcw20eq/20110629_Cinergy_S2_USB_r2_Linux.zip?dl=1&token_hash=AAEFyBQWEg0IWYJD3WDygBXQmxX27AEoUOaIeVsJVaDx8Q
<Spenser> Vor 12.04.4 dvb-fe-ds3000.fw und cinergy_s2_usb_r2.patch von der Terratec Übersichtsseite downloaden. Die Firmware in /lib/firmware hineinkopieren und den Kernel mit dem Patch updaten. Ab 12.04.4 nur firmware dowloaden und kopieren. Wenn der Sender nicht sofort angezeigt wird, auf eine andere Frequenz schalten und etwas warten. 
<do0fY> ja, da steht vorsicht fremdquelle. dachte das wäre was anderes.
<Spenser> ja, weil die fw nicht von einer offiziellen quelle kommt.
<do0fY> das problem ist ja schon, dass ich nichtmal weiß, wie cih den download und die folgenden schritte auf der konsole ausführen  kann
<Spenser> evtl .hat aber auch ein user den content bereitgestellt weil die fw nicht mehr offiziell verfügbar ist
<Spenser> erstmal den zip-ordner entpachen, dort ist eine README.txt
<do0fY> ja, auf miener windows maschine kann ich das, aber auf dem linux ding in der console? :(
<Spenser> do0fy: unter ubuntu das ding entpacken, die README.txt lesen!
<do0fY> ich habe keinen desktop auf dem gerät
<do0fY> nur die console
<Spenser> unter "instructions" die punkte durchführen
<Spenser> hä? wie, du hast keinen desktop?
<do0fY> das is ein Server OS. Ohne desktop 
<do0fY> warte, ich versuch das mal auf dem anderen gerät
<Spenser> und was willst du dann mit der usb-dvb-gerät-dingens?
<do0fY> THHeadend
<do0fY> TVHeadend
<do0fY> Streaming dienst
<Spenser> konsole mit root rechten kannst du öffnen oder?
<jokrebel> klar, mit sowas fängt man logischerweise am besten an Linux zu lernen :-/
<Spenser> darüber lässt sich streiten
<do0fY> ist doch völlig egal, womit man anfängt. darum geht es nicht. !ot
<Spenser> die zip entpacken, inhalt auf deinen server ablegen
<Spenser> in das verzeichniss navigieren und die punkte in der README.txt abarbeiten. die txt kannst du ja lesen auf deinem win rechner
<do0fY> bin gerade dabei, moment
<jokrebel> na wie dem auch sein. Viel Erfolg noch. Ich bin erstmal weg.
<do0fY> Es gibt fortschritte, jetzt hänge ich aber an der anleitung bei "-copy "cinergy_s2_usb_r2.patch" to "s2-liplianin"
<do0fY> das check ich leider nicht
<do0fY> kann da noch jemand 5min für mich opfern?
<dreamon> Vielleicht kann jemand mir einen Tip geben: Nach unzähligen reboots hab ich nun folgendes herausgefunden. Immer wenn ich Gnome-fallback, xfce oder sonstiges. (Ausnahme ist Unity) starte mit aktiviertem Nvidia Treiber(Prime) dann fehlen sämtliche Panel, oder das Bild bleibt schwarz(ton ist aber da). Verwende ich mit Prime den Intel dann ist alles happy und geht. Halt ohne 3D beschleuniger. 
<dreamon> Woran könnte das liegen?
<PBeck> dreamon: wann wird der bildschirm schwarz?
<dreamon> PBeck, Das login kommt ganz normal. Ich gebe meine Daten ein, und dann ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus.(habe auch externen Bildschirm angeschlossen, der wird vom PC abgeschaltet) .. dann 10Sekunden später höre ich wie Skype sich eingeloggt hat. Kiste geht kommt auch mit STRG+F1 in die Konsole
<PBeck> dreamon: steht was im syslog oder in messages?
<dreamon> Wechseln zwischen Nvidia/Intel mache ich mit nvidia-settings
<dreamon> Das ist eine sehr gute Frage. Mom muß nochmal umstellen und neu einloggen
<PBeck> oh messages gibt es gar nicht mehr seit ubuntu 10.10. Dafür macht es auch mehr sinn noch in Xorg log zu schauen
<dreamon> Muß mal schnell üben wie ich die xorg.0.log in ein pastebinit in der Konsole bekomme
<penni> Nabend zusammen! Ich habe mir Ubuntu 14.04 gezogen inkl GNOME. Nur irgendwie laggt alles herum. Spiele wie Minecraft, Firefox beim scrollen in Facebook, sogar GNOME, wenn ich zwischen den Fenstern wechsel. Weiß einer, woher das kommt bzw. was ich da machen kann?
<penni> Die Leistung von meinem PC sollte eigentlich passen. 10GB RAM, einen Intel i7, ne SSD und HDD sollten doch eigentlich genug Power sein, oder etwa nicht!? (Vorher mit Ubuntu 12.04 lief ja auch alles einwandfrei...)
<PBeck> penni: gib mal top in einem terminal ein um zu schauen ob da was anderes die leistung wegnimmt
<musca> penni:  Du sagtest nichts über die Grafikkarte und den verwendeten Treiber?
<penni> PBeck: Ne, da ist nichts. Vom Swap wird nichts benötitgt, vom RAM ca. 1,8GB und die 8 Kerne sind pro Kern nur ca. 3-10% belastet
<PBeck> dreamon: apt-get install pastebinit (dann im terminal pastebinit *datei*
<PBeck> penni: was für eine grafikkarte hast du? womöglich keine 3d-beschleunigung
<penni> musca: Oh, das kann sein... Es hängen nämlich zwei Bildschirme an der einen Karte dran... Wie finde ich denn meine Grafikkarte heraus bzw. ob der Treiber aktuell ist
<PBeck> lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2  penni 
<PBeck> und dann noch glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version string' 
<tweztf> hi
<PBeck> erstes gibt die grafikkarte aus bzw. chipsatz und die zweite den treiber
<penni> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 530] [10de:0de5] (rev a1) 	Subsystem: Pegatron Device [1b0a:90a3] 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<penni> PBeck: glxinfo ist nicht installiert
<PBeck> penni: apt-get install mesa-utils
<penni> PBeck: OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.0
<tweztf> ich hab eben mal versucht ubuntu neu aufzusetzen und dabei auch verschlüsselung einzurichten anhand der anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki, aber während der installation beschwert sich der installer "The creation of swap space in partition #1 of LVM VG vgubuntu, LV swap failed." und bleibt dann hängen
<tweztf> hat da zufällig jemand einen tipp?
<dreamon> PBeck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387744/ -> Xorg.0.log  // die syslog ist super lange
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> penni: starte mal software-properties-gtk und schaue bei zusätzliche treiber ob dort der nvidia treiber installierbar ist
<dreamon> PBeck, Hier mal das von der letzten 1/2Std -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387802/
<penni> PBeck: Jop, da ist aktuell der X.Org-X-Server aktuliert
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> tweztf: wie hast du ubuntu neu aufgesetzt und die verschlüsselung aktiviert?
<penni> PBeck: Da gibts aber auch nur 4 andere Dinge zur Auswahl
<PBeck> penni: steht da irgendwas von nvidia?
<PBeck> bzw. grafiktreiber
<penni> PBeck: Jo klar, moment...
<penni> PBeck: Hier, so sieht das bei mir aus: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47295850/Bilder/Sonstiges/nvidia.png
<PBeck> penni: dann würde ich mal einen nvidia treiber empfehlen - jetzt müssen wir nur rausfinden welchen.
<penni> PBeck genau...
<PBeck> penni: den obersten würde ich mal probieren (weil da getestet steht und am neuesten ist :>)
<tweztf> PBeck, also erst hab ich versucht das ganze über den installer zu machen, mit hacken bei lvm nutzen und full disk encryption , aber dann passiert beim booten nichts bzw. es kommt nur ein _
<tweztf> PBeck, danach hab ich es mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln   versucht
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tweztf> und es bleibt beim schritt "installation" hängen
<penni> PBeck: Habe ich gerade umgestellt. Ich starte mal den Rechner neu....
<tweztf> (und ich habe die vermutung die full disk encryption via installer hat meine 2. platte verschlüsselt, aber das ist nicht so wichtig, gibt von allem backup)
<tweztf> achja ich nutze gerade 64bit 14.04 , falls das wichtig ist
<PBeck> tweztf: da bin ich nicht so fit, da ich nur die /home verschlüsselung nutze und kein lvm
<PBeck> tweztf: was ist ein _?
<penni> PBeck: So, PC ist neu gestartet
<penni> PBeck: Das System läuft so flüssig wie noch nie! Jetzt macht mir das arbeiten wieder richtig Spaß! :)
<tweztf> naja ein blinkendes    _   halt statt grub oder irgendetwas anderes
<penni> PBeck: Dickes Danke an dich für deine Mühen!!!! :)
<PBeck> dreamon: ist der log direkt nach dem anmelden?
<PBeck> penni: wunderbar :)
<PBeck> tweztf: nach der installation?
<tweztf> naja ok ich glaub ich versuch noch einmal auf der anderen platte zu installieren, ansonsten halt unverschlüsselt, aber für einen laptop mach es halt sinn
<tweztf> PBeck, ja direktr nach dem neustart, wenn die installation fertig ist
<dreamon> PBeck, Das Erste Log auf jedenfall. Sprich Xorg.0.log
<PBeck> dreamon: kannst mal noch schauen ob dmesg direkt was bringt?
<PBeck> dreamon: weil (EE) steht schonmal nichts drin
<dreamon> PBeck, Die syslog kannst du von hinten her lesen, da als es endete stand ich im Dunkeln
<dreamon> Dann wechsle ich nochmal.
<penni> cu
<PBeck> tweztf blinkt der cursor vom grub oder denkst davor?
<PBeck> tweztf: das kann dann nämlich auch was anderes sein
<tweztf> ich denke davor
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung <= dort gibts einen fehler
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Das System bleibt beim Start direkt mit der Meldung GRUB _ stehen. 
<tweztf> ich hab auch einmal boot/repair laufen lassen , weil nach einer einfachen installation ohne crzpto das gleiche passiert ist
<PBeck> kann es das sein?
<tweztf> also text ist bei mir keiner zu sehen
<tweztf> wirklich nur der _
<tweztf> tippen hat auch keien optische auswirkung
<dreamon> PBeck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7387967/ -> dmesg
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> tweztf: und du kannst dort auch nichts eingeben?
<PBeck> tweztf: ah ok
<tweztf> ich versuch es nochmal mit installieren auf sda statt sdb
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB/GRUB-Shell <= ich meine mit c kommt man in den konsolemodus
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Shell › GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> tweztf: ok, hört sich komisch an :/
<PBeck> dreamon: bin mal kurz essen
<tweztf> PBeck, ja finde ich auch, danke trotzdem
<dreamon> Ok. Gut'n
<tweztf> sonst bleibt der laptop halt unverschlüsselt wie früher
<Donnox> Wie bekomme ich ein System das in der VirtualBox mit Internes-Netzwerk aus dem Browser erreicht?
<test12345> PBeck, ok also via installer und sda anstelle von sdb funktioniert es scheinbar
<test12345> also crypto
<dreamon> Donnox, Nicht das ich dir helfen könnte, aber vielleicht kannst du es genauer erklären. 
<PBeck> test12345: was ist der unterschied? 
<PBeck> dreamon: init: plymouth main process (213) killed by SEGV signal
<PBeck> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20131115/nsarguments-95)
<dreamon> PBeck, Was macht plymouth?
<PBeck> dreamon: grafische animation - boot splash. gdm crasht aber auch (wieso eigentlich?) hast du gnome ubuntu?
<dreamon> PBeck, In dem Fall ist es XUbuntu das ich starte.
<dreamon> PBeck, Wie gesagt das ist nur so wenn ich in Prime Nvidia im Profil auswähle. Mit Intel alle sahnig
<PBeck> dreamon: dein problem scheint auf jedenfall prime bezogen zu sein
<PBeck> dreamon: läuft bei solch einer hybridgrafik auch bumblebee mit?
<dreamon> PBeck, Es ist nur so, das Ubuntu(Unity) total Problemlos startet
<dreamon> PBeck, bumblebee ist veraltet, soweit ich das herausbekommen habe
<PBeck> dreamon: ist das der bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1224098
<kubine> Title: Bug #1224098 “xserver wont start after nvidia-prime installation...” : Bugs : “nvidia-prime” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> (siehe auch comment 13)
<PBeck> scheint lightdm bezogen zu sein?
<PBeck> ist allerdings schon gefixt
<test12345> pbeck eigentlich sollte es keinen unterschied geben, ok sdb ist eine ssd und sda keine ssd
<dreamon> PBeck, Da handelt es sich um Version 0.42, die installierte ist 0.62. Glaube das sollte schon behoben sein.
<PBeck> test12345: na das hört sich nach großem unterschied an ;)
<test12345> ja einen gewissen schon, aber vorher lief mein ubuntu auch auf der ssd
<test12345> das war noch 11.10 also etwas älter
<PBeck> test12345: beim lightdm wikiartikel steht beispielsweise gerade, dass er auf ssds nicht startet, bzw. es probleme gibt
<dreamon> Aber so nebenbei bemerkt -> Dieses Problem hab ich auch noch. Aber ob das damit zusammenhaengt? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-wechselt-tastaturlayout/
<kubine> Title: System wechselt Tastaturlayout › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> test12345: aber nicht verschlüsslet
<test12345> ah, ja das stimmt
<test12345> wobei ich halt komisch fand das er sich über das erstellen des swaps aufgeregt hat, der rest klappte ja ;) also beim hand einrichten
<test12345> naja dann wird halt wohl die normale platte herhalten müssen
<PBeck> dreamon: ich würde mir mal noch die lightdms configs anschauen (s. wikiartikel), ansonsten würde ich mal hier warten bis einer mit einer hybridgrafik online kommt oder im forum einen thread starten (mit der dmesg ausgabe und dem xorglog)
<test12345> PBeck, und grub sollte ja auch auf der ssd in einer unverschlüsselten partition liegen, also sollte zumindest grub starten
<PBeck> dreamon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1246272 <= scheint auch ein bug zu sein. Du könntest mal schauen ob sich das tastaturlayout verändert, wenn updates eingespielt werden
<kubine> Title: Bug #1246272 “Keyboard layout changing randomly” : Bugs : “gnome-settings-daemon” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> dreamon: also wenn du es bemerkst, mal kurz schauen welche pakete in letzter zeit installiert wurden
<dreamon> PBeck, Mit den Updates hat es nichts zu tun, hauptsächlich wenn ich zwischen den Oberflächen wechsle. Sprich zwischen xfce und ubuntu .. da ist dann immer englisch. Wenn ich immer xfce starte dann passt es mit deutsch
<PBeck> dreamon: na das ist doch schonmal ein guter ansatz wo man suchen kann
<PBeck> test12345: wo wurde grub hininstalliert - in den mbr?
<PBeck> oder in die erste partition?
<dreamon> PBeck, Ja, das scheint mein Problem auch zu sein, wobei mein panel Icon schon das falsche Layout anzeigt (EN)
<dreamon> Passiert sogar bei neuinstallation. Insofern bin ich nich alleine :)
<PBeck> dreamon: wann ändert sich es den genau? von unity nach xfce oder andersrum?
<dreamon> PBeck, Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, das fällt einem erst auf wenn man mal wieder was in der Konsole eingibt.
<dreamon> Aber ich weiß nicht ob du dich noch erinnerst. Ich hab schon mal erwähnt wenn ich z.B. den Fallback modus starte dann kommt kein Schwarzer Bildschirm, sondern es ist alles da aber die Panels fehlen.. und auch Videos werden nicht dargestellt.
<PBeck> dreamon: eine möglichkeit wäre auch mal einen neuen nutzer anzulegen und mit dem zu testen
<PBeck> nicht das hier noch alte configs mit reinspielen - man weiß nie
<dreamon> Als Gast einloggen?
<test12345> pbeck , sollte in den mbr, ich denk mal  der normale installer ist schlau genug das richtig zu machen, wobei ich das nicht verifiziert hab
<PBeck> dreamon: neuer nutzer wäre besser - dann loggst dich dort mit unity und xfce jeweils ein und schaust was passiert
<dreamon> ok
<test12345> PBeck, vielleicht teste ich das ganze morgen noch einmal mit der ssd, aber gerade keinen nerv mehr
<dreamon> Reboote
<PBeck> test12345: bin da auch nicht so fit ;)
<test12345> bin erstmal froh 64 bit niun zu haben
<test12345> hab damals aus versehen 32 bit installiert, haha
<test12345> und dachte so ja 8gb ram, da brauch ich kein swap ;)
<test12345> war immer konstant produktiv system danach also nie motiviert gewesen dran rum zu spielen und alles neu auf zu setzen
<dreamon> PBeck, Also es ist sehr ähnlich nur der schwarze Bildschirm, den gibts dort nicht. Sonst ist beim Fallback auch das Panel weg.
<dreamon> Schwarzer Bildschirm ist nur bei xfce der fall. beim Testuser gehts.
<PBeck> dreamon: was sagen die logs dazu? ändert sich was?
<dreamon> Hmm.. moment ich starte mal neu, dann ist das log nicht so lang
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388485/ (dmesg) und http://paste.ubuntu.com/7388492/ (xorg.0.log)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> PBeck, Die syslog wollte er nicht ausgeben, weil ich nicht in der sudoers bin
<dreamon> PBeck, init: plymouth main process (214) killed by SEGV signal -> ist auch da drin
<PBeck> dreamon: XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-8 <= was ist das den?
<dreamon> Kann ich nicht vom neuen User die Daten des xorg oder so übernehmen? (xorg ist mit sicherheit falsch ..)
<PBeck> dreamon: allerdings scheint er sich nicht zu beenden - segv scheint erstmal kein problem zu sein? sonst würde er nämlich gar nicht bis zum lightdm booten
<dreamon> PBeck, Er beendet ja nicht die Session. Das hör ich am Ton, weil ja Skype startet, und das kann er nur wenn der Desktop da ist. Mir kommt es so vor als würde er nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung abschalten.
<dreamon> Kann man den die Hintergrundbeleuchtung vielleicht extra einschalten?
<PBeck> dreamon: beim notebook mal die helligkeit erhöhen, wäre ne idee
<dreamon> PBeck, Nene.. die ist komplett aus. Sonst sieht man ja noch ein restlich. Das ist hier wie wenn die Kiste aus wäre. Nur die HDD rattert
<dreamon> restlich =rest Licht
<Rochvellon> dreamon: hast du in den energieeinstellungen eingestellt, dass der monitor ausgesschaltet werden soll? dann nmm das mal raus. das problem habe ich auch, dass der monitor nicht mehr aufwachen will
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Gute Idee, Aber ich wüßte nicht wo ich das gemacht haben könnte.
<dreamon> Aber ich teste mal FN+F2 schaltet desktop dunkel.. falls das mitgespeichert werden würde.. möglich.
<dreamon> Mom test
<Rochvellon> dreamon: einstellungen -> bildschirmschoner -> komplex
<KojiroAK> PBeck~ leider noch nicht all zu viel weiter.
<KojiroAK> Mein Problem ist, dass das Script was dann losgehen soll, wenn /dev/wechselrahmen erzeugt wird, nicht los geht.
<PBeck> KojiroAK: zeig mal nochmal was du hast
<PBeck> dreamon: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/494 - da steht noch was von einem grub parameter ist aber auf bumblebee bezogen
<kubine> Title: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at ... · Issue #494 · Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee · GitHub (at github.com)
<PBeck> aber da gehts um einen fehler im nvidia treiber- einen versuch wärs vielleicht wert
<dreamon> Leider nein. Kann ich xubuntu Konfigurationsmäßig reseten?
<Rochvellon> PBeck: das könnte auch das anzeigenproblem bei mir erklären.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Könnte du mir auch sagen welches Problem du hast?
<Rochvellon> wobei ich keine probleme diesbezüglich unter 13.10 und dem letzten treiber aus x-swat hatte
<Rochvellon> dreamon: aus dem ruhemodus für den monitor wacht dieser nicht mehr auf und bspw. in synaptic habe ich probleme beim aktualisieren von listen. ich muss entweder mit der maus drücber fahren oder den bereich erstmal aus dem sichtfeld bewegen, damit die liste korrekt dargestellt wird
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Verwendest du auch Prime?
<Rochvellon> wobei ich auch eher glaube, dass das ein kernelproblem sein könnte
<Rochvellon> nein, ich habe nur die nvidia-gpu
<dreamon> Ich kann hier ja switch. Und da seh ich unter Intel ist alles bestens
<AndroidDummy> Hi
<AndroidDummy> Ich habe gerade den treiber für meine nvidia-karte aktiviert - nach dem neustart ploppt auch kurz das nvidia-logo auf, danach kommt die meldung The system is running in low-graphics mode
<AndroidDummy> Habe den treiber über die konsole dann deinstalliert und neu gebootet - danach ging gar nichts mehr
<AndroidDummy> Verwende ubuntu 14.04
<AndroidDummy> Jemand ne Idee?
<Longbottom> Rochvellon: Hast du zufällig lubuntu? Falls ja: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1059543
<kubine> Title: Bug #1059543 “GUI - Invisible GUI elements [Lubuntu]” : Bugs : “obconf” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<AndroidDummy> Hm... hat denn keiner einen Tip für mich?
<Rochvellon> Longbottom: danke, habe jedoch kein lxde, zumal in 14.04 bereits die gepatchte version vorhanden ist :)
<Longbottom> Rochvellon: Ging zumindest letzten Samstag noch nicht. Nun, dann musst du ein anderes Problem haben;(
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-04
<flattyre> hi! grub meldet fehler beim starten
<jokrebel_> welche?
<jokrebel_> ansonsten kann ich nur aufs ubuntuusers-wiki Sektion "Grub Reparatur" verweisen
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. 
<tikku> hi. ich versuche ein socks server wie danted oder mocks zu installieren. beide starten und lauschen auf angegebenem port. nur sind sie von außen nicht erreichbar. connection refused.
<tikku> woran könnts liegen ? bräucht da mal hilfe 
<sdx23> tikku: die Ausgabe von netstat -tulpen in einen Nopaste bitte.
<dreamon> systemd-hostnamed[1437]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname! -> steht ich im dmesg. Habe diesbezüglich nichts in google gefunden
<sdx23> dreamon: und weiter?
<dreamon> Ich frag mich ob ich das nn-myhostname installieren sollte. Ich weiß ja nicht mal wofür das ist, bzw. was das problem ist.
<sdx23> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/nss-myhostname/ da steht, wofür es ist. Und Problem ist da keines.
<kubine> Title: nss-myhostname 0.3 (at 0pointer.de)
<dreamon> Ok, wenn es kein Problem gibt, dann ignorier ich es. Ich such gerade nach Fehlern, weil hier XFCE manchaml einfach einfriert. Ich kann keine Maus mehr bewegen und Tippen geht auch nicht mehr. Erst wenn ich STRG+F1 drücke und dann wieder retour mit STRG+F7 geht, dann läuft wieder alles als wäre nichts passiert.
<dreamon> Dachte das es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen könnte
<sdx23> Nein. Die Meldung oben ist relevant, wenn du (häufiger) den Hostname änderst. Normale Leute tun das nicht.
<sdx23> dreamon: du solltest im Xorg.0.log suchen.
<dreamon> sdx23, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7391513/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Der Fehler trat 3mal fast hintereinander auf. Seit ca. 15Minuten nicht mehr
<dreamon> Hatte es aber gestern auch schon des öfteren. Aber ich glaube du hast recht, weil zuvor hab ich immer die Intel Grafikkarte mit Prime verwendet. Jetzt hab ich Nvidia aktiviert und seither kommt es vor.
<flattyre> die meldung ist: error: file not found.
<flattyre> dann kommt der grub-rescue prompt
<flattyre> wie ich trotzdem starten kann: neustart und F11 für boot-menü drücken. Dann den ersten eintrag auswählen: die bootfestplatte. dann startet das system normal.
<jokrebel_> flattyre: Bootmenü? Also im BIOS die richtige Festplatte auswählen?
<flattyre> nein, nicht im bios, im bootmenü
<jokrebel_> im Bootmenü vom BIOS halt. Wüsste nicht dass das Grub-Bootmenü sowas hergäbe
<jokrebel_> oder editierst Du in Grub?
<flattyre> F2 ist bei mir bios-menü, F11 ist bootmenü
<jokrebel_> denke eher dass F2 BIOS-Einstellungen und F11 BIOS-Bootmenü sein wird.
<jokrebel_> wie viele Festplatten hast Du denn?
<flattyre> 2 stück und einen brenner
<jokrebel_> meine Glaskugel deutet an, dass Du Grub in den falschen MBR installiert hast (bzw. die falsche HD als "erste" im BIOS eingetragen ist.
<flattyre> eigentlich nicht, die bootplatte ist im menü auf platz 1, und auch 1. sata buchse am mainboard
<flattyre> bzw. wie kann ich das rausfinden?
<flattyre> werde mal neu starten ohne die 2. festplatte
<flattyre> starte ich nur mit der bootfestplatte (2. festplatte abgeklemmt) gehts ganz normal
<jokrebel_> wurde die 2te nachträglich hinzugefügt?
<jokrebel_> und ist da vielleicht ne Kopie von der Partitionen der "ersten" drauf?
<jokrebel_> der/den
<flattyre> ich meine die war bei der installation schon drin. die hab ich vorher formatiert. davor war aber ein anderes linux drauf
<flattyre> die wird sowieso bald durch eine größere ersetzt. dann warte ich noch etwas bis die eingebaut ist und melde mich ggf. dann noch mal.
<jokrebel_> flattyre: könnt sein, dass auf der im MBR auch ein Grub(Teil) installiert ist, welches aber ja auf ein nicht vorhandenes /boot verweist.
<jokrebel_> flattyre: Beim formatieren der Partitionen eine Festplatte wird erstmal der MBR nicht verändert.
<jokrebel_> Und nur weil die am 2ten SATA hängt muss sie deshalb in der Bootreihenfolge nicht auch zwingend an 2ter Stelle stehn.
<jokrebel_> sprich: im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge kontollieren und die 2te entweder ganz rausnehmen oder halt eben in der Liste _nach_ der ersten eintragen.
<flattyre> das wars! im bios selber war die 2. platte vor der bootfestplatte. im bootmenü wars genau anders rum. thx
<jokrebel_> gerne 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<schwMehrheit> Ubuntu 14.04, VNC unsagbar langsam und RDP bringt mich auf grauen Bildschirm, irgendwie läuft das nicht so wie beschrieben 8-/
<bekks> Vergiss RDP. Starte einen vncserver mit geringerer Farbtiefe und -pixelformat bgr233
<schwMehrheit> das ist nur eigentlich nicht das Ziel 8-)
<bekks> Sondern?
<bekks> VNC und RDP sind sehr langsam, protokollbedingt.
<schwMehrheit> ja, aber RDP habe ich auf allen Windows-Rechnern und selbst Mama kommt damit klar. VNC habe ich hier mal probiert, läuft einfach unbedienbar langsam. Letztlich möchte ich irgendwann den Remote Rechner Citrix-ähnlich nutzen.
<bekks> Das ändert nichts an dem Gesagten.
<schwMehrheit> abgesehen davon möchte ich RDP einfach mal ausprobieren und zwar im lauffähigen Zustand, auf FreeBSD ging es recht gut.
<deem> hey. Ich habe mir gerade pipelight installiert um damit auf amazon Videos zu schauen. Allerdings stürzt das Plugin in Chrome immer ab. Jemand ne Idee?
<deem> also im firefox funktioniert es. scheint wohl ein problem mit chrome zu sein
<fastfox> aloha!
<fastfox> ich suche jemanden der mit mit einem verschwindenden Mauszeiger unter X11 auf einer frischen lubuntu installation helfen kann
<fastfox> -hm-
<codewiz> hi
<codewiz> auf der kiste von meinem vermieter kann man dauernd die maus nicht mehr benutzen, es sei denn, man drückt auf den mittleren mausknopf, dann geht es einige sekunden, und dann wieder nicht mehr. Ist eine chicony funkmaus
<codewiz> batterien haben wir gerade getauscht
<codewiz> ausserdem hab ich noch versucht, usb autosuspend auszuschalten, hat nicht geholfen
<codewiz> erkannt hat er das teil, ist xubuntu die neueste LTS
<sdx23> codewiz: du hast versucht es auszuschalten oder du hast es ausgeschalten? Schau in powertop.
<codewiz> powertop ist gar nicht drauf
<codewiz> ich hab einfach folgendes gemacht:
<codewiz>     for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend;
<codewiz>     do echo 2 > $i;
<codewiz>     done
<codewiz> und dann
<codewiz> for foo in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/level;
<codewiz> do echo on > $foo;
<codewiz> done
<sdx23> a) Nopaste verwenden. b) schau in powertop.
<codewiz> tja dann installier ich powertop wohl mal
<fastfox> mein Problem: unter lxde (lubuntu lts 14.04) verschwindet mein Mauszeiger unter bestimmten Umständen (Wechsel auf tty1, Bildschirmschoner), ist nur mit ab und anmelden am X11 zu beheben (bisher)
<fastfox> Hardware ist ein Synaptics TP in einem Dell X200
<sdx23> fastfox: hast du die Xorg.0.log und dmesg mal angesehen?
<fastfox> sdx23, im Xorg.0.log steht nichts drin (zumindest soweit ich das erkennen kann, bin jetzt nicht der *nix Profi)
<fastfox> sdx23, wo finde ich dmesg?
<sdx23> fastfox: das ist ein Befehl. Aber (fast) äquivalent /var/log/messages
<sdx23> Wobei es imho. wenn schon in der Xorg.0.log stehen sollte, da es nach X-Server-Neustart ja wieder geht.
<fastfox> das lässt sich ja ausprobieren (ich kann den Fehler ja "erzeugen")
<fastfox> sdx23, xorg tail --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418632/
<kubine> Title: xorg tail › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fastfox> im dmsg steht nichts aktuelles
<fastfox> kurz afk
<fastfox> re
<fastfox> x11 ohne Mauszeiger ist echt doof zu bedienen ...
<stevieh1> wieso, man hat doch nen touchscreen *grin*
<stevieh1> geht denn eine externe maus ohne probleme?
<fastfox> öhm, gute frage ... mompl
<fastfox> nein, gleicher fehler
<stevieh1> geht klicken etc. denn?
<fastfox> yep
<fastfox> geht alles, nur den zeiger sieht man nicht
<stevieh1> ok, das ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein Problem des Grafiktreibers.
<stevieh1> das hat nix mit Maustreibern zu tun.
<fastfox> kurz ein paar Minuten afk was essen
<stevieh1> der Mauszeiger ist meist HW beschleunigt, d.h. ein Sprite, was über den Bildschirm geschubst wird. Da ist wohl in der Gegend was kaputt.
<dasjoe> fastfox: das ist eigentlich ein bekannter Bug im lightdm, der Zeiger sollte bei 'nem Wechsel auf tty1 und zurück wiederkommen
<fastfox> re!
<fastfox> sorry, wollte keinen Ärger mit meiner Frau kriegen ;-)
<fastfox> dasjoe, das löst bei mir den Fehler aus ...
<fastfox> stevieh1, lspci sagt: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830M/MG Integrated Graphics Controller
<stevieh1> na, wenn das was im lightdm ist...
<fastfox> lightdm ist was genau?
<stevieh1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180729
<kubine> Title: Invisible mouse cursor a (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh1> hmm... ich hab noch nie was von dem Bug gehört... aber seis drum
<fastfox> stevieh1, das mit den gnome settings hatte ich probiert, war aber bei mir (lubuntu) gar nicht drauf
<fastfox> stevieh1, und deine Idee mit den Grafiktreibern kanns's dann nicht mehr sein?
<stevieh1> na, sein kann alles... aber bei ner Intel grafik...
<stevieh1> haste mal probiert, ob das mit nem anderen nutzer auch so ist?
<fastfox> ne, bisher nicht, guter Gedanke
<fastfox> ähm ... da gibt's doch bestimmt auch Kommandozeilen-Tools für, oder?
<stevieh1> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=49559
<kubine> Title: Linux Mint Forums View topic - Mouse pointer vanishing when changing screen resolution (at forums.linuxmint.com)
<stevieh1> sowas meinte ich...
<fastfox> hm, Auflösung umstellen hab ich noch nicht probiert ... mompl
<stevieh1> naja, die ist ja nativ... das sollte kein spass machen...
<fastfox> beim Runterstellen keine Verbesserung,  beim Hochstellen ist der Cursor wieder da
<fastfox> auch komisch irgendwie
<stevieh1> ich würde das mit dem hw cursor off mal probieren...
<stevieh1> auch, wenn ich sowas nur von nvidia kenne
<fastfox> dann muss ich jetzt erst mal eine X11.conf erstellen, die ist nämlich nicht vorhanden
<fastfox> oder?
<fastfox> und ich sollte mal auf meinen Hauptrechner wechseln im IRC; sonst restartet sich das X11 gleich so schlecht
<stevieh1> ja, aber da findest du glaub ich die geeignete doku im netz. kann auch sein, dass du bei dem modernen krams so ne option irgendwo anders reinschreiben kannst.
<fastfox> stevieh1, muss ich alle optionen in der x11.conf haben oder reicht die HWCursor Option?
<stevieh1> ich würde sagen, das muss ne lauffähige xorg.conf sein...
<stevieh1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> weiss nicht, ob das "sudo Xorg -configure" noch geht.
<stevieh1> das wäre praktisch
<PBeck> jemand erfahrungen mit langsamen wifi unter 14.04? Ist ein Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wifi chip mit iwlwifi treiber. unterschied zu lan und wifi (oben) sieht man hier - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418642/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> max und mdev sind beim wifi deutlich schlechter 
<fastfox> stevieh1, ja, geht noch 
<stevieh1> na, dann hast du ja ne Basis
<Schugy> Hallo, kriege ich irgendwo noch kpowersave oder eine Alternative her, die ich in icewm verwenden kann? Mir geht es um den cpu-freq governor und den Klappdeckel-Schalter für suspend2ram
<bullgard4> stevieh1: Felgenbremsen üblicher Bauart für Tourenräder aus dem Jahr 1995 bremsen auf Stahlfelgen bei Feuchtigkeit und Nässe zunehmend schlechter. Kennst Du Tricks, diesen Bremskraftabfall zu verringern?
<fastfox> stevieh1, leider keine Verbesserung mit HWCursor off
<Loetmichel> bullgard4: felgenbremse entsorgen udn scheibe montieren?
<stevieh1> fastfox: dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter.
<Loetmichel> ;-)
<Loetmichel> oh, sorry, nicht geshsen daß das hier OT is
<fastfox> stevieh1, Schade, danke trotzdem für die Mühe
<stevieh1> fastfox: dann würde ich eher bei lxde suchen...
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Falscher Kanal ;-)
<veryhappy> Hey Leute. Ich habe ein Netbook auf dem Windows und Linux installiert sind, aber komischerweise installiert keines der Linuxinstallationen GRUB auf meiner Festplatte.
<bekks> veryhappy: Dann installier grub doch manuell?
<veryhappy> bekks: bist du nicht dauerhaft im englischsprachigen Chat? Ich dachte du wärst ein Amerikaner :D bekks: Das funktioniert leider auch nicht.
<bekks> Was heisst denn "das funktioniert leider auch nicht"?
<veryhappy> bekks: Installieren des GRUB Bootloaders funktioniert nicht automatisch und nicht manuell.
<bekks> Was bedeutet "funktioniert nicht"?
<bekks> Welche exakten Fehlermeldungen bekommst Du?
<veryhappy> bekks: Ubuntu schreibt "Installation finished. No error reported." Beim Neustart wird aber kein einziges Mal GRUB angezeigt. Windows startet immer gleich durch.
<bekks> Also "funktioniert" die Installation wunderbar, sonst würdest du eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.
<bekks> Wohin installierst du grub denn?
<veryhappy> bekks: Ich hatte auch nicht geschrieben, dass die Installation nicht funktioniert, ich habe geschrieben, dass kein GRUB installiert wird auf meiner Festplatte ;). Ich installiere GRUB in den MBR von /dev/sda.
<bekks> Wenn grub nicht installiert werden würde, würdest du eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.
<bekks> Hast Du die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS kontrolliert?
<veryhappy> bekks: Ja ich habe die Bootreihenfolge kontrolliert.
<Shadow_x21> wie insterliert man unter Ubuntu die Aktuelle Java version ?
<bekks> Shadow_x21: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> hi, iwlwifi scheint bei meinem centrino chip 6300 probleme zu machen. wlan-n zu deaktivieren im treiber bringt keine verbesserung. 
<PBeck> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418642/ - jeweils einmal mit ethernet und einmal im wifi (oben)
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Was ist iwlwifi? Schon mal mit niederem Kanal ohne Verschlüsselung versucht?
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem an der Stelle?
<bekks> 17ms RTT mit WLAN vs. 11ms RTT mit Kabel sind per se erstmal kein Problem.
<PBeck> mit 12.10 hatte ich keine probleme. jetzt ist es 14.04. iwlwifi ist der wlan treiber der genutzt wird. Ich meine das der auch bei 12.10 genutzt wurde bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, da ich bisher keine probleme hatte. Max und mdev sind wohl die punkte die am output interessieren. 
<PBeck> wenn man nun nach iwlwifi sucht, gibts da nicht gerade wenig probleme. 
<bekks> Was ist das Problem?
<PBeck> bekks: sehr speziell kann ich z.b. bei nexuiz (spiel) keine online verbindung herstellen. Mit kabel schon.
<PBeck> bekks: komisch ist, dass der ping von den werten nicht so schlecht ist, nur mdev und max hauen kräftig nach oben, deshalb denke ich das es daran liegt - wobei ich mit 12.10 keine probleme hatte. gleiches package von nexuiz unter 12.10. Downloadspeed mit wget (kabel und wlan) scheinen identisch zu sein.
<bekks> Dann würde ich eher mal den Nexuiz support fragen, ob die ein Problem mit WLAN haben :)
<PBeck> bekks: ist ja das identische package zu 12.10, dort gabs keine probleme.
 * jokrebel_ wirft mal das Stichwort MTU in den Raum
<PBeck> bekks: auf dem netbook läuft es ganz normal.
<PBeck> tritt an diesem notebook auf und ich weiß noch nicht wo ich suchen soll ;)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: ich mach mich mal schlau, danke.
<bekks> ppq: Du nutzt ein 12.1ßer Paket unter 14.04?
<ppq> hm?
<bekks> Ups :)
<bekks> Hernn PBeck meinte ich :)
<ppq> ahjo
<PBeck> bekks: nein, die pakete wurden nur durchgezogen seit 12.04
<PBeck> da gabs keine änderungen laut ubuntu packages archiv
<bekks> Was bedeutet "die Pakete wurden durchgezogen"?
<PBeck> bekks: das nexuiz paket in den offiziellen repos ist in den unterschiedlichen ubuntu version gleich geblieben da es kein Update im Mainstream gab.
<PBeck> hum ipv6 support zusätzlich noch deaktiviert zum n-wifi. Ping sieht schonmal besser aus. Allerdings dennoch keine verbindung. Muss mich in die netzwerkgeschichte noch tiefer einarbeiten. Vielleicht ist es am ende ein X-problem?. 
<PBeck> jokrebel_: mtu wird automatisch gesetzt.
<bekks> Und ist wie groß...?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Was nicht heißt, dass es passend sein muss.
<PBeck> bekks: 1500
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Kanal benutzt Du?
<PBeck> bekks: 5
<PBeck> (ist nur von mir belegt)
<bekks> Und was ist mit den anderen Kanälen - wie sieht da die Belegung aus?
<PBeck> am netbook steht auch 1500 drin
<PBeck> meisten auf 1, dann ein paar auf 6 und dann noch einer auf 9
<bekks> Dann würde ich doch mal auf Kanal 4 wechseln, oder auf 11.
<jokrebel_> 5 wenn auf 6 auch einer ist? Ist IMHO nicht die besste Wahl.
<PBeck> bekks: denkst du  es kann dann nur ein gerät betreffen?
<bekks> PBeck: Ja, durchaus.
<PBeck> ok dann werde ich das mal versuchen. Danke für die ideen. 
<flattyre> habe diesees "https://bitbucket.org/haiwen/seafile/downloads/seafile_3.0.3_amd64.deb" paket runtergeladen und über das Software-Center instsalliert. Wie werde ich es wieder los? 
<bekks> apt-get purge seafile
<flattyre> damke
<flattyre> danke
<flattyre> In Abhängigkeit von Seafile wurde auch Mono installiert. Hier funktioniert der purge-Befehl nicht.
<nagetier> flattyre, apt-get autoremove
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> gibt es script der ne txt datei in pastebin schickt
<bekks> Dutzende.
<bekks> Installier einfach das Paket pastebinit.
<stareye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394458/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und was finden wir da?
<stareye> mein tvheadend geht auf ein mal nicht
<stareye> ich hab nichts gemacht
<bekks> Dann würde es noch gehen.
<stareye> der hat funktioniert bevor ich rausgegaggen bin
<bekks> Und was hast Du vorher gemacht?
<stareye> geht nicht eben
<bekks> Was genau bedeutet "geht nicht"? Was genau "geht nicht"? Was genau tust Du, was genau soll passieren, was genau passiert?
<stareye> ich hab nicht gemacht musik gehört dann war ich weg da war auf xbmc neuer relase wollte installieren hat nicht geklapt  jetzt geht auf keinem rechner
<stareye> der versucht zu cachen
<bekks> Und jetzt bitte die BEantwortung meiner Fragen.
<stareye> ich starte ne tv programm versucht zu starten und sagt no input detected
<stareye> die karten sind pci
<flattyre> bye
<dreamon> Mein XUBUNTU friert manchmal ein. Gerade eben wieder. Mit STRG+F1 dann STRG+F7 kann ich dann wieder weiterarbeiten. Es muß mit Nvidia zu tun haben, weil es bei prime/intel nicht auftritt. Jemand eine Idee was man machen könnte?
<bekks> Kein Optimus benutzen ist die einzige Alternative.
<dreamon> bekks, Hast du von derartigen Problemen schon gehört? 
<bekks> Mit Nvidia Optimus ja.
<dreamon> Ah, Dann bin ich unschuldig. Dann warte ich einfach bis das problem sich auflöst. Immerin hab ich ja jetzt schon mal ein Bild :)
<bekks> Solange Du einen Nvidia Optimus Chipsatz hast, wird sich das Problem nicht auflösen.
<dreamon> bekks, Das hört sich so endgültig an. Warum wird sich das nicht auflösen? Ich vermute das du das automatische umschalten meinst. Das wäre mir nicht so wichtig. Mir reicht es, wenn ich es manuell umstellen kann aber dafür keine Freezer mehr hätte
<bekks> Ich rede von den von Dir beschriebenen Freeze-Problemen.
<bekks> Und da sich ein Chipsatz nicht magisch in einen anderen Chipsatz verwandelt, wirst Du mit diesem Problem leben müssen.
<dreamon> Sag mir noch bitte war dieser Chipssatz das problem immer haben haben wird (nicht auflösen).
<dreamon> war=warum
<stevieh1> ist das ein HW Thema? Oder Treiber?
<oktay> hm ich denke mein bruder hatte das gleiche problem
<oktay> er hatte es im bios deaktiviert
<Rochvellon> ich vermute mal, dass da entweder im nvidia-treiber oder im kernel etwas defekt ist
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Dann wäre das Problem aber lösbar. "nicht auflösen" heißt für mich unlösbar
<bekks> dreamon: Weil es ein Optimus Chipsatz ist, und die einfach nur ein großer Krampf sind.
<dreamon> bekks, Mit diesem Krampf werden wir in Notebooks wohl nicht mehr rumkommen. Ich kenn schon gar keine Geräte mehr die das nicht schon drin haben außer halt die Bürokisten.
<bekks> Das sehe ich deutlich anders als Du. Aber das wird dein Problem auch nicht lösen.
<stevieh1> ungefähr alle haben das nicht drin, ausser den daddelbüchsen
<dreamon> Die Jungs kriegen das schon noch hin. Immerhin kann man damit schon arbeiten. Kommt manchmal oft vor dann wieder selten. je nachdem
<bekks> Ändert nicghts daran, dass sich fast jeder weigert, irgendwas für diesen Müll zu entwicklen. Und jeder der keine Lust auf diesen Stress hat, kauft sich was ordentliches.
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Das wird OT hier.
<guntbert> bekks: "kauft sich was ordentliches" - klingt gut, was ist denn nach deiner erfahrung dzt "ordentlich"?
<bekks> "Nicht-Optimus".
<guntbert> :)
<dreamon> Naja Ati-AMD steht ja auch nicht auf deiner Hitliste, oder?
<bekks> Ist immer noch besser als Optimus.
<bekks> Und is ist OT hier. Daher: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-27
<doc_gonzo> hi! i've a failure at installing a paket
<doc_gonzo> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<doc_gonzo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pysdm
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Ubuntu – Details of package pysdm in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<doc_gonzo> http://pastebin.com/DZU1q62X
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: [Bash] Pysdm - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> doc_gonzo, this is a german speaking channel.. yr using 10.04 lucid?
<doc_gonzo> ahh super
<nagetier> doc_gonzo, die ist weit außerhalb ihrer Unterstützungsphase
<doc_gonzo> ich habe es gerade gemerkt.. habe 12.04tls
<nagetier> doc_gonzo, dann schau mal ob das Paket dort überhauot noch vorhanden ist
<nagetier> doc_gonzo, was ist denn der Grund die fstab grafisch bearbeiten zu wollen?
<doc_gonzo> mac ^^
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> ist da so sehr anders?
<nagetier> +das
<doc_gonzo> habe mir Yosemite draufgemacht und das smb;afp läuft einfach miserabel
<nagetier> ok, da habe ich keinerlei Ahnung von
<doc_gonzo> es war bisher das samba Paket installiert, aber jetzt apple die rechte abgeben müssen und die sosse fängt an
<doc_gonzo> time out's
<doc_gonzo> etc
<doc_gonzo> also ich habe jetzt Aval gefunden; die basieren auf zeroconf. Wie kann ich denn die Verzeichnisse mounten?
<doc_gonzo> ich habe noch eine frage zum mounten 
<musca> hui, das wird 'ne lange Frage?
<doc_gonzo> wenn ich id der fstab  //192.168.100.100/test /media/test cifs username=test,nounix  0 0 einsetze, klappt alles wunderbar
<doc_gonzo> wenn ich jedoch den Usernamen vom Rechner nehme (aufgrund von ahavi) bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung
<doc_gonzo> also eigentlich will ich wissen, weshalb der Rechnername nicht in der Stab erkannt wird
<doc_gonzo> http://pastebin.com/h56DhmQz
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: [Bash] nettalk - ahavi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<musca> doc_gonzo:  lässt sich der hostname denn per DNS auflösen?
<doc_gonzo> yap, deshalb habe ich http://avahi.org installiert. im terminal klappt alles
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Avahi (at avahi.org)
<musca> äh, wie lautet nochmal das Problem, wenn nun alles klappt?
<doc_gonzo> dann ist das problem hoffentlich gelöst
<doc_gonzo> eigentlich versuche ich über afp die Festplatten zu mounten, aber das geht gar nicht, auch wenn es im Terminal klappt
<doc_gonzo> afpfs#afp://user:password@ip/share /mnt/mountpoint noauto,user=user,group=fuse 0 0
<doc_gonzo> habe hier etwas gefunden, aber das problem scheint schon bekannt zu sein. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2229774.html
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: [ubuntu] Mounting AFP shares from Mac OS X 10.8 to Ubuntu Server 13.10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<geser> auch wenn es vermutlich nicht daran liegt, aber "user" hat eine andere Bedeutung bei den Optionen. Es müsste uid=user und gid=fuse heißen
<stevieh> sagtmal, wie finde ich nochmal raus ob und zu welchem deb eine datei in meinem filesystem gehört?
<musca> stevieh:  apt-file kann sowas.
<musca> stevieh: sudo apt-file update;  danach kannst Du als user nach Dateien suchen:  apt-file find /sbin/blkid   oder auch:  apt-file search blkid
<stevieh> musca: super! merci!
<musca> bitte schön!
<stevieh> hmm... warum fallen da noch hplib sachen rum, obwohl ich es deinstalliert hab.
<rentier_> jokrebel, Da es ja Montag ist, will ich dir deinen 'I told you so'-Moment nicht vorenthalten ;-)
<rentier_> jokrebel, http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/49951/version-44-replaces-arial-font/
<kubine> rentier_: Title: Version 4.4. replaces Arial font - Ask LibreOffice (at ask.libreoffice.org)
<guestxxxx> moin
<guestxxxx> jemand da der sich mit wlan auskennt?
<nagetier> moin guestxxxx, stell deine Frage einfach
<guestxxxx> habe mein ubuntu mate 14.04 auf 14.04.2 upgegraded weil mein bluetooth nicht ging
<guestxxxx> jetzt spinnt mein wlan
<guestxxxx> ist verbunden und irgendwann fließen keine daten mehr,keine webseiten gehen mehr auf
<guestxxxx> youtube videos stocken
<guestxxxx> muss dann trennen und neu verbinden damit es wieder ne zeit geht
<guestxxxx> habe gerade nen usb stick am notebook damit ich überhaupt online komme
<guestxxxx> Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565
<guestxxxx> nach meiner recherche läuft die karte mit ath9k treiber
<guestxxxx> rfkill list sagte mir gestern es wäre nichts geblockt
<guestxxxx> gerade überprüft
<guestxxxx> immer noch alles frei
<nagetier> guestxxxx, versuche mal folgendes, um Probleme mit den Einstellungen vor dem Update und dem jetzigen Zustand auszuschließen.. erstelle ein neues und sauberes Benutzerkonto, melde dich da an und schau ob das dort besser aussieht. Wenn ja, könnte man versuch da anzusetzen.
<guestxxxx> kernel ist jetzt 3.16.0.34
<guestxxxx> vor dem update ging wlan problemlos,aber bluetooth war gestört
<guestxxxx> aber ich mache das gleich mal
<guestxxxx> da bin ich wieder
<guestxxxx> wlan karte zeigte erst gar keine netze an
<guestxxxx> musste funknetzwerk erst deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren damit er sich überhaupt verbinden konnte
<guestxxxx> bin jetzt im neuen benutzerkonto gerade
<nagetier> guestxxxx, das de- und wieder aktivieren ist unschön, ich würde jetzt aber erst schauen, ob die Verbindung stabil ist, oder ob selbige Probleme auffällig sind. Wenn ja, sollten Logdateien aus deinem System folgen, und hier veröffentlicht werden.
<nagetier> !paste > guestxxxx 
<kubine> guestxxxx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<guestxxxx> welchen log braucht man dann denn da?
<nagetier> guestxxxx, ich selber kann dir da aber nicht weiterhelfen.. veröffentliche die Daten, und warte bis sich jemand mit WLAN auskennt und sich dem Problem annehmen möchte.
<nagetier> guestxxxx, du kannst auch selber in dmesg (/var/log/dmesg) und /var/log/syslog schauen, das wären IMO die beiden relevanten.
<guestxxxx> mit grep?
<nagetier> wie du magst
<nagetier> guestxxxx, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guestxxxx> ich glaube ich wechsele auf meinen normalen benutzer account zurück
<guestxxxx> habe vergessen mir rechte für sudo zu geben
<guestxxxx> bis gleich
<guestxxxx> so,wieder da
<guestxxxx> test
<guestxxxx> ah,gut geht noch
<guestxxxx> habe im syslog eine warnung gefunden
<guestxxxx> NetworkManager[1000]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<guestxxxx> google suche sagt es könnte der intel 11n bug sein
<nagetier> guestxxxx, ja, ok.. dann versuche mal die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit zu drosseln.
<guestxxxx> dafür muss ich 11n disablen,die preisfrage ist wo :P
<nagetier> guestxxxx, im AP sollte sich das leicht finden lassen.
<guestxxxx> plus das mein empfang dann wahrscheinlich fürn eimer sein könnte,da der router in der nachbarwohnung steht
<nagetier> ah, ok
<guestxxxx> ich bin auf n schon irgendwie angewiesen leider :(
<nagetier> guestxxxx, wie kann es denn ein Intel Bug sein, wenn du Atheros Hardware einsetzt?
<guestxxxx> stimmt auch wieder
<guestxxxx> die intelkarte liegt hier aufn tisch
<guestxxxx> die hatte ich auf meinem mini itx board
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> gut, die kann man wohl ausschließen ;)
<guestxxxx> sehe ich auch so,alles andere wäre technovoodoo...
<guestxxxx> http://pastebin.com/SeNkWj6x
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: guestxxxx_1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<guestxxxx> scheint nen problem mit dem ipv6 zu geben
<guestxxxx> jedenfalls für mich als laie
<nagetier> guestxxxx, zeig uns mal die genaue Ausgabe von 'lspci' zu deiner WLAN-Hardware.
<guestxxxx> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<nagetier> guestxxxx, ich bin gerade auf dieser Seite.. (andere Distribution, nicht genau dein Chip) .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1040943
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Bug #1040943 “Wireless -very- frequent disconnects in LinuxMint1...” : Bugs : Linux Mint (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<nagetier> schau mal ob da fetzen von zu gebrauchen sind
<nagetier> guestxxxx, setzt ihr denn IPv6 ein? Wenn nicht, deaktiviere es.
<guestxxxx> ich denke v4
<guestxxxx> wie macht man das am besten?
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#IPv6-deaktivieren
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Tuning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_thelion_> Schönen Tag an alle. Darf ich eine Frage stellen, bitte?
<k1l_> wenn es um ubuntu support geht, ja :)
<_thelion_> Seit dem Upgrade auf Kubuntu 15.04 startet Kontact nimmer. Das liegt - so weit ich das sehe - an einem Problem mit dem akonadi-server.
<_thelion_> Ich hab kontact über die Konsole gestartet und bekam eine lange Ausgabe - wo kann ich diese posten? Vielleicht hilft das weiter...
<nagetier> !paste > _thelion_ 
<kubine> _thelion_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<_thelion_> kubine: okay - hier die URL:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10910006/
<dadrc> _thelion_, hast du eine ~/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf?
<_thelion_> dadrc: ja ich hab eine mysql.conf in diesem Verzeichnis.
<dadrc> Pack die mal bitte in einen Pastebin
<_thelion_> dadrc: Bitte schön ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10910389/
<kubine> _thelion_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> hmm, schade, der bug ists nicht.
<_thelion_> welchen Bug meinst du?
<dadrc> Gab vor längeren Zeiten mal einen Bug mit einer fehlerhaft benannten Variable, der genau zu deinem Fehlerbild geführt hat
<dadrc> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319016
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Bug 319016 Akonadi fails to start with MySQL 5.6 due to use of deprecated system variable (at bugs.kde.org)
<dadrc> Aber der ist es nicht.
<_thelion_> Okay. In einem Kubuntu-Forum gab es einen Rat, das System komplett neu zu installieren. Oder den akonadi-server neu zu installieren.
<dadrc> Ersteres kommt mir doch sehr übertrieben vor.
<_thelion_> Die erste Variante mag ich nicht, und die zweite hab ich versucht, mit der Meldung, dass Akonadi nicht läuft.
<_thelion_> Ach nein, ich hab akonadi neu starten wollen, da kam diese Meldung
<dadrc> _thelion_, du kannst mal versuchen, akonadi neu zu installieren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das hilft.
<nagetier> bezieht sich die Meldung auch auf mysql? - "[Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option"
<dadrc> ja, ist aber nur eine Warnung
<nagetier> ahja, stimmt
<_thelion_> dadrc: ich hab diesen Befehl ausgeführt: sudo apt-get install --reinstall akonadi-server
<dadrc> und was kommt raus?
<_thelion_> Also das Paket wurde noch einmal korrekt installiert - aber Kontact läuft trotzdem nicht.
<dadrc> Joa, also wie zu erwarten
<dadrc> Ich würd mal behaupten, irgendwas an deiner alten Konfiguration stört 
<_thelion_> Ich habe auch einen Test des akonadi-servers durchgeführt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10910557/
<kubine> _thelion_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> joa, eindeutig der mysql-server, der nicht sauber startet
<dadrc> _thelion_, probierst du das mal mit einem gastnutzer?
<_thelion_> adarc: Als Gastnutzer den akonadi server starten?
<_thelion_> dadrc: ... sorry ...
<dadrc> _thelion_, einfach mal Kontact aufmachen
<_thelion_> dadrc: Hm, komisch ... da gibt's kein Gastkonto. In den Einstellungen kann ich aber eines hinzufügen, oder?
<dadrc> _thelion_, oder irgendeinen benutzer, hauptsache frische configs
<dadrc> also, kannst auch einfach einen neuen benutzer anlegen
<_thelion_> dadrc: Habe einen neuen Benutzer angelegt. Gute Neuigkeiten: dort kann ich Kontact starten! :)
<dadrc> Na, immerhin. Also ein Problem mit der Konfiguration, das kann man bestimmt irgendwie beheben.
<_thelion_> Würde es genügen, die Konfiguration vom neuen Benutzer in meinen eigenen zu importieren? Oder geht das gar nicht?
<dadrc> Das geht, aber ob es reicht, kann ich nicht sagen
<dadrc> Also: Vorher Backup deiner Konfiguration machen
<_thelion_> Hm, wie geht das? ... mache ich das erste Mal ...
<dadrc> Sollte in ~/.kde4/share/config/ liegen
<dadrc> Einfach mal alle Dateien von da sichern, dann mit den entsprechenden Dateien vom anderen Benutzer überschreiben
<_thelion_> So, die Config ist gesichert...
<_thelion_> ich habe diese Dateien im .kde - Ordner gefunden. Der neue Benutzer Gast hat einen .kde4-Ordner, der sich aber nicht öffnen lässt (wahrscheinlich nur mit Root-Rechten, oder?
<dadrc> Naja, zumindest darf dein normaler Nutzer da nicht ran, ja
<_thelion_> Ah, in meinem Home-Ordner gibt es einen .config-Ordner - den auch sichern?
<_thelion_> ~/.config/
<dadrc> ja, mach mal. Weiß nicht genau, was KDE mit den Konfigurationsdateien anstellt.
<dadrc> Gibt's ~/.kde4 bei dir garnicht?
<_thelion_> Nein, da gibt es kein .kde4 - "nur" ein .kde
<dadrc> hmhm.
<dadrc> _thelion_, gibt's bei dir ~/.kde/share/config/?
<_thelion_> ja, das gibt's... 
<_thelion_> und die Dateien von dort habe ich gesichert
<dadrc> gut, dann kopier mal die Dateien vom neuen Benutzer da rein
<_thelion_> d.h. die Dateienm
<_thelion_> sorry .. die Dateien über meine "alten" drüberschreiben / ersetzen?
<dadrc> ja
<_thelion_> okay - habe ich gemacht.
<_thelion_> mir war etwas mulmig dabei....
<_thelion_> und jetzt neu starten?
<dadrc> kontact starten sollte reichen
<_thelion_> also das war keine gute Idee. Das hat nicht geklappt, ich werde wohl meine alte config-Dateien wieder zurückholen...
<dadrc> Ja, mach mal.
<dadrc> Dann startet der Server wohl tatsächlich aufgrund der vorhandenen Daten nicht :/
<_thelion_> ja, wird wohl so sein
<_thelion_> Laut den Bug-Berichten bei Kubuntu ist das akonadi-Problem ein Bekanntes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1437846
<kubine> _thelion_: Title: Bug #1437846 “akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11” : Bugs : mysql-5.6 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<_thelion_> ist mein Problem dieses...?
<dadrc> Klingt gut, probier mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1437846/comments/11
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Comment #11 : Bug #1437846 : Bugs : mysql-5.6 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht hilft, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1437846/comments/20
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Comment #20 : Bug #1437846 : Bugs : mysql-5.6 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<_thelion_> Okay, ich werde mir das merken. Danke für deine überaus freundliche und geduldige Hilfe.
<dadrc> Gerne
<_thelion_> ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Familie in die Stadt (Salzburg) und schaue am Abend wieder hier vorbei...
<_thelion_> Grüß Dich und noch ein schöner Tag...
<miracee> n'abend
<miracee> und nein, ich bin nur so hier, es gibt niemanden, den wir zu euch geschickt haben
<jules_> hallo, kurze frage, kann man in bios-einstellung die native auflösung von notebook ablesen?
<miracee> jules_: was genau hast Du vor?
<jules_> will irgendwo in bios notebook-auflösung herauslesen
<miracee> welches Bios ist das denn?
<babadubu> hallo, bitte hilfe,hab neu lubuntu14.04 bei ext.monitor1600x900 und kriegn ums verrecken nicht vom 1024x768 default weg
<jules_> PhoenixBios Setup
<miracee> jules_: hast Du mal einfach ins Bios geschaut, ob da was von Auflösung steht? Ich meine man kann die im Bios ändern (ging früher jedenfalls mal?
<jules_> ja ich habe geschaut, aber nur cpu und ram stehen da... okie. ich schaue weiter, danke., 
<jules_> das soll mal geändert werden oder? cpu ram, aber keine native auflösung... 
<jules_> und noch eine frage, bei neueren NOtebooks, kann man 2 Festplatten einbauen?
<babadubu> jules_: natuerlich
<jules_> okay, danke :-) 
<babadubu> jules_: d.h. ein vorgeseher platz/slot fuer eine zweite hd sollte vorhanden sein
<LetoThe2nd> babadubu: jules_: ähm, ne. das kommt immer und vollständig aufs modell an. das einzige was hier hilft, ist spezifikation lesen
<babadubu> LetoThe2nd: jules_ is weg. und ja.klar.
<babadubu> bitte hilfe,hab neu lubuntu14.04. ext.monitor geht max. auf 1024x768 hat aber 1600x900. xorg.conf tweak hat res. kurz geändert - dann zurückgesprungen
<miracee> babadubu: hast Du ein dpkg-reconfigure gemacht?
<babadubu> miracee: nö, hab ich nicht. soll ich?
<miracee> babadubu: wenn Du die Auflösung ändern möchtest, wäre das ein Weg
<babadubu> miracee: ja, das ist der plan. sudo dpkg-reconfigure oder??
<miracee> schau mal in die manage - auswendig weiss ich nicht, ob Du weitere Optionen brauchst - und ja, in jedenfalls sudo
<babadubu> miracee: bin jetz grad mit xorg und lxdm überfordert is halt ganz frisches lubuntu
<guestxxxx> moin,ich noch mal
<guestxxxx> habe nen neuen ansatz bezüglich meines wlan problems
<guestxxxx> hatte eben schon wieder nen ausfall
<guestxxxx> ist DHCP oder DNS auflösung schuld
<miracee> guestxxxx: was heisst oder? kannst Du IP-Adressen pingen?
<miracee> guestxxxx: ping 8.8.8.8
<miracee> wenn das geht, stellste 8.8.8.8 als DNS Server ein
<guestxxxx> hatte versucht was mit chrome zu öffnen und der sagte mir eine fehlermeldung mit DNS und NO INTERNET
<guestxxxx> ich weiß nicht ob dhcp auch was mit DNS auflösung zu tun hat,oder nur IP vergabe macht
<miracee> guestxxxx: DHCP ist das Protokoll das für IP genutzt wird
<guestxxxx> also ist es nen DNS auflösungsproblem
<miracee> guestxxxx: DNS bedeutet Domain Name System - überall in der Welt stehen Nameserver die dafür sorgen, dass Domains IP Adressen zugeordnet werden
<miracee> guestxxxx: hast Du denn Internet?
<guestxxxx> nachdem ich die verbindung neugestartet habe ja
<miracee> guestxxxx: wenn Du rausgingen kannst, hast Du Netz und es könnte ein DNS Problem sein. In dem Fall könntest Du einfach einen anderen DNS Server konfigurieren
<miracee> guestxxxx: wenn Du nicht pingen kannst, ist es ein Netzproblem
<FliFlaFluffy> Hallo zusammen. Nach dem Upgrade von 14.10 zu 15.04 wollte der xserver nicht mehr. Also statt laaange irgendwie versuchen den zu fixen die cd gebrannt und 15.04 über das bestehende System installiert (nur /home nicht formatiert). Habe mein selben user angelegt aber das home encrypted, nun erhalte ich beim start die aufforderung das pw zum decrypten einzugeben und wenn ich rebooten will müsste ich
<guestxxxx> was stellt man eigentlich bei IPv4 ein für DHCP? automatisch, oder automatisch - nur adressen?
<FliFlaFluffy>  mit dem systemd-cmd die passphrase eingeben, kann man das fixen oder muss ich alles von Grund neu installieren?
<FliFlaFluffy> guestxxxx: Ich gehe davon aus, Du hast einen Router Deines ISP's. Dann am einfachsten auf automatisch
<guestxxxx> router ist vorhanden
<guestxxxx> kann ich DNS server durch ; trennen?
<FliFlaFluffy> nimm Kommata -> ,
<guestxxxx> und der 2. google dns war 8.8.4.4 richtig?
<miracee> guestxxxx: DHCP - das D steht für dynamic ... wenn Du auf automatisch stellst, macht er DHCP sonst nicht
<FliFlaFluffy> guestxxxx: Ja$
<miracee> guestxxxx: ich nehme immer 4.2.2.2
<guestxxxx> zu wem gehört der den miracee
<guestxxxx> ?
<FliFlaFluffy> guestxxxx: http://www.tummy.com/articles/famous-dns-server/
<kubine> FliFlaFluffy: Title: 4.2.2.2: The Story Behind a DNS Legend tummy.com, ltd. (at www.tummy.com)
<guestxxxx> hab den mal hinzugefügt
<miracee> guestxxxx: ist doch egal, wem ein DNS Server gehört, Hauptsache er macht seinen Dienst :-)
<guestxxxx> kann ja nicht schaden nach den beiden google DNS servern
<guestxxxx> kann wer mit der fehlermeldung was anfangen? "Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!"
<ppq> ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber egal ist das nicht. die betreiber sind schließlich in der lage, das eigene surfverhalten ziemlich genau zu loggen. 
<guestxxxx> ist im syslog aufgetaucht
<FliFlaFluffy> ppq: Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieser die Möglichkeit hat Dich auf nicht gewollte Server umzuleiten ...
<miracee> ppq: ja man sollte einen sichereren DNS wählen .... ich weiss
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-28
<doc_gonzo> hi! ich habe ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Es läuft alles super, ausser dass die Tastatur auf englisch eingestellt ist und das System auch, obwohl ich unter system settings/language support alles auf deutsch eingestellt habe
<doc_gonzo> welcher kopierbefehl kopiert ein / Verzeichnis 1:1 dateiweise schnell und einfach, rekursiv natürlich auch, ohne vorher Dateien zusammenzufassen? cp?
<LetoThe2nd> doc_gonzo: rsync -av, so die richtung.
<dreamon> ffmpeg -isync -i "concat:file1.mkv|file2.mkv" -c copy output.mkv -> could not found concat:file1.mkv|file2.mkv
<dreamon> kann man dieses concat nachinstallieren?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: das ist kein programm, sondern ein ffmpeg befehl. du hast ne 100%-chance dass dein befehl schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist.
<LetoThe2nd> googlen nach "ffmpeg concat" sollte die richtige syntax zutage bringen. (und nein, ich werds nicht für dichzusammenbauen)
<dreamon> ffmpeg -i "concat:input1.mpg|input2.mpg|input3.mpg" -c copy output.mpg  → ist das beispiel. → https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Concatenate
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Concatenate – FFmpeg (at trac.ffmpeg.org)
<dreamon> Könnte es sein, daß das concat nicht erkannt wird, ich mein soviel fehler kann man dabei ja wohl nicht machen.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: verbosity hochdrehen, etc.
<sued-ost-berlin> hi
<dadrc> hu
<KlaWa> Lüfterproblem mit Acer Aspire 5920G notebook + Ubuntu 14.04: Lüfter läuft IMMER --- ausbauen (*g*) oder gibt es andere Lösungen ?
<dadrc> KlaWa, kennst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung?
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KlaWa> dadrc,  noch nicht ... danke
<Lothenon> evtl. hilft schon eine innen-reinigung
<ShiroNeko> hallo, was kann ich machen bei systemd dass ich etwas habe wie die rc.local um befehle beim boot auszuführen?
<dadrc> Hätte ich ihm ja sagen können
<dadrc> aber wer keine geduld hat
<sued-ost-berlin> Nabend
<doc_gonzo> abend: wie kann ich aus http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/garloff:/storage/  für mein ubuntu 12.04 tos es installieren?
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Index of /repositories/home:/garloff:/storage (at download.opensuse.org)
<k1l> doc_gonzo: was willst du installieren?
<doc_gonzo> http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: dd_rescue (at www.garloff.de)
<k1l> warum nicht das dd_rescue von ubuntu nutzen?
<doc_gonzo> also ubuntu hat die 0.9 version
<k1l> nee
<k1l> in 12.04 ist 1.14
<k1l> ahnee, das war gddrescue. ddrescue ist sogar 1.23 in ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> und das aktuelle LTS (14.04) hat vermutlich sogar eine noch höhere Version
<k1l> naja, 12.04 hat ja noch einiges an support übrig. ist doch ok das einzusetzen
<doc_gonzo> prima. ich bin wohl zu blöd, im terminal kriege ich das nicht hin ^^http://pastebin.com/8ma3hqTS
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Rescue - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> doc_gonzo: was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<k1l> achso, das paket zu "dd_rescue" heisst: ddrescue    (und das paket zu ddrescue heisst gddrescue :X )
<jokrebel> k1l: Wollt es nur de Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt haben, wenn es schon drum geht ein bestimmtes Paket in "neuer" haben zu wollen.
<ring0> soweit ich mich erinnere will man eigentlich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue nutzen
<kubine> ring0: Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doc_gonzo> eigentlich wollte ich nur meine alte platte an mac mounten. jetzt habe ich ubuntu in einer vm installiert und kämpfe mich durch die ganzen downloadpakete
<doc_gonzo> und evtl. noch ein fronten: http://vaab.free.fr/utilities/dd_rhelp/download/index.en.html
<kubine> doc_gonzo: Title: Kalysto - /Utilities/dd_rhelp/Download - (Download Area) (at vaab.free.fr)
<ring0> mit gddrescue kannst du dir dd_rhelp für dd_rescue sparen
<ring0> auch verlinkt im artikel von eben über gddrescue: http://danielnoegel.de/wordpress/2010/07/05/datenrettung-mit-ddrescue/
<kubine> ring0: Title: Images erstellen mit ddrescue | danielnoegel.de (at danielnoegel.de)
<doc_gonzo> ich möchte mich hier nochmal bedanken, euch euch hier gibt und ihr noch nicht in die Tischkarte reingebissen habt 
<ring0> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-29
<Undreamed> guten morgen
<Undreamed> ich hätte da so ein kleines wine sound problem und vermute das es mit pulseaudio (zumindestens ist es das was ich ergooglen konnte) zusammenhängt. Aber ich konnte in google keine wirkliche hilfe finden bzw. wie man das lösen könnte
<Undreamed> ich hoffe ier hatt jmd nen rat für mich
<Undreamed> achja.. der sound "läuft" zu schnell... viel zu schnell.. und wenn der fehler auftritt fliegen meine fps in den keller
<Undreamed> ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred <--- falls es weiterhilft, das ist der fehler den mir wine ausspuckt sobald der sound "fehler" auftritt
<mmoai> hi. ich versuche eine vpn verbindung einzurichten. in der anleitung steht dass ich einen bestimmten gruppennamen und ein gruppenpasswort auswaehlen soll, aber in der vpn-einrichtngs-gui gibt es dazu keine auswahlmoeglichkeiten
<mmoai> es gibt nur ein user-account und password
<mmoai> ich habe alle vpnc pakete installiert
<mmoai> die vpnc pakete habe ich allerdings erst eben nachinstalliert. danach habe ich den networkmanager prozess gekillt damit er autmatisch neu gestartet wird
<mmoai> ich nehme daher an dass der networkmanager das neue plugin jetzt verwenden koennen muesste, oder?
<markus___> 1
<markus___> exit
<jokrebel> jedes mal wenn ich ein "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen lassen (14.04) behauptet das Info-Symbol im KDE-Panel das 2 aktualisierbare Pakete vorhanden wären (im terminal kommt aber 0 aktualsisiert 0 neu 0 zu entfernen 0 nicht aktualisiert). Schließe ich die Meldung und starte im Terminal update/dist-upgrade erneut passiert genau wieder das selbe (anscheinend endlos reproduzierbar)
<Fuchs> jokrebel: entfern das Symbol, das hat genau 0 Mehrwert und sehr viel Nervwert 
<jokrebel> hm
<mmp0028> hey, ich muss VM-Einstellungen mit vboxmanage modifyvm ändern. Leider kenne ich mich nur mit der GUI aus. Ich muss einen zweiten Core freischalten. Wie lautet der Befahl? Muss der Client runtergefahren sein?
<nagetier> mmp0028, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html da hast du die chance :)
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Chapter 8. VBoxManage (at www.virtualbox.org)
<mmp0028> ist der Befehl: vboxmanage modifyvm --cpus 2
<nagetier> mmp0028, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#cpuhotplug
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Chapter 9. Advanced topics (at www.virtualbox.org)
<basti> kann man ubuntu auf einen usb stick installieren? oder anders gefragt: sollte man? würde mit gerne ein nas bauen und habe eigentlich keinen platz im gehäuse für eine weitere festplatte
<Fuchs> kann man, z.B. Live-System mit einem persistenten Teil, 
<Fuchs> aber Flash-Speicher in USB STicks / auf Speicherkarten ist ueblicherweise schlecht geeignet fuer den Betrieb als OS 
<Fuchs> das duerfte Dir irgendwann sterben
<js__> die vielen lese/schreibabfragen ruinieren dir den stick in 2-3 monaten
<basti> gibt es denn eine distro (außer freenas etc), welche das können bzw bei denen das besser funktioniert?
<basti> bei freenas scheint es mir, dass man recht eingeschränkt ist. (offtopic?)
<nagetier> IMHO kann man viele Systeme auch in den RAM kopieren lassen
<Fuchs> basti: imo ist nichts wirklich geeignet fuer auf einen USB Stick, also kannst Du ruhig Ubuntu nehmen
<basti> dann muss ich mir wohl eine ssd ins gehäuse legen ;)
<Fuchs> Vermutlich gescheiter. Die gibt es ja in sehr klein 
<basti> und halbwegs günstig
<nagetier> basti, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions_that_run_from_RAM
<kubine> nagetier: Title: List of Linux distributions that run from RAM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<js__> knoppix ^^
<js__> war fast mein erstes linux. 10 jahre her oder so...
<nagetier> ob da auch nur eine für den Einsatzzweck geeignet ist, bezweifle ich allerdings auch
<nagetier> aber ok, mit ein wenig voodoo soll das jede Distribution mit initrd können
<nagetier> basti, ich habe hier ein System, das von einer CF-Karte am IDE bootet.. ob die weniger anfällig sind ist mir allerdings nicht klar, jedenfalls ist der Adapter und die Karte günstig zu haben (ein Stick allerdings auch)
<stevieh> nagetier: damit hab ich nur schlechte erfahrungen ;-)
<musca> Ich habe mal einen Schwarm von Thinclients betreut, bei dennen die User reihenweise die Bedienknöpfe beschädigt haben, weil die Systeme aufgrund defekter CF-Karten einfroren.
<k1l_> meine alte 4GB CF karte hat ewig gehalten, die 8GB leider keine 2 wochen, sogar die rma karte hat nur 3 wochen gehalten
<k1l_> in einem cf2ide adapter.
<musca> Die User wollten  dann fünf Sekunden den Powerknopf drücken, und das konnte deren Plastikmechanik nicht aushalten.
<FliFlaFluffy> Hallo zusammen, Habe das 15.04 über das 14.10 installiert, da der Upgrade den xserver zerschossen hatte. Die Home-Partition habe ich stehen lassen und einen gleichnamigen Benutzer angelegt. Nun werde ich beim Systemstart aufgefordert die home zu decrypten. kann ich das fixen? Oder muss ich alles neu Installieren und die home formatieren? Danke
<k-stz> FliFlaFluffy: scheint nicht ohne weiteres zu gehen, hier eine englische lösung: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/?PageSpeed=noscript
<kubine> k-stz: Title: How to Disable Home Folder Encryption After Installing Ubuntu (at www.howtogeek.com)
<guestxxxx> moin
<guestxxxx> ist ja sicherlich jemand da der mir vielleicht helfen kann: ich habe den hardware enabling stack für ubuntu 14.04 installiert (kernel 3.16.0.34) und habe 2 probleme : 1) mein wlan lässt irgendwann keine daten mehr fließen und ich muss es neu verbinden 2) mein canon lide 110 funktioniert - fehlermeldung beim scanversuch
<kcalB> hier!
<guestxxxx> kcalB :)
<guestxxxx> hatte vergessen zu erwähnen dass das notebook ein acer aspire E1-572 ist
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: zu 2): Drucken geht aber Fehlermeldung bei Scan? Wie lautet diese? zu 1): Welche WLAN-Karte (lsusb oder lspci entsprechend noPasten)
<jokrebel> !pasten > guestxxxx 
<kubine> guestxxxx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<guestxxxx> ist ein reiner scanner
<guestxxxx> fehlermeldung in simple scan ist nen roter balken wo steht scannen fehlgeschlagen
<jokrebel> dann versteh ich das "funktioniert" aber nicht
<guestxxxx> habe ich nen "nicht" vergessen
<guestxxxx> :(
<guestxxxx> lspci sagt 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<guestxxxx> chrome sagte mir in einem ausfallzustand des wlans eine fehlermeldung mit DNS und NO INTERNET
<guestxxxx> gerät war aber verbunden laut netzwerkmanager
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: DNS kann aber auch was anderes sein. Sicher dass da dann das WLAN weg ist? Geht auch Mail und Chat oder so nicht mehr?
<guestxxxx> da habe ich spontan so gar nicht drauf geachtet
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: Und wegen dem Scanner; der sollte natürlich auch in lsusb auftauchen (wenns denn ein USB-gerät ist)
<guestxxxx> aber updates vom jdownloader gingen nicht zu machen
<guestxxxx> arbeiten wir uns langsam punkt für punkt vor jokrebel :)
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: "mein WLAn geht nicht" nur weil im Browser eine Seite DNS-Fehler meldet ist aber noch keine gute Fehlereingrenzung ;-)
<guestxxxx> naja, jdownloader lud auch keine updates
<guestxxxx> außerdem hatte ich probleme mit dem neu verbinden des wlans
<guestxxxx> musste die komplette schnittstelle deaktivieren und neuaktivieren
<bekks> Und nun bist du verbunden?
<LupusE> moin
<guestxxxx> gerade ja
<guestxxxx> hatte den mist aber heute sicherlich schon 4x
<bekks> Wirft dein Browser aktuell immer noch Fehler?
<guestxxxx> gerade geht alles
<guestxxxx> soweit ich das im überblick sehen kann
<bekks> Dann liegt auch kein Fehler vor :)
<guestxxxx> müsste kurz testen was firefox sagt
<bekks> Das fragte ich...
<guestxxxx> nur weil es aussieht als wenn alles funktioniert heißt es ja auch nicht das alles funktioniert ;)
<guestxxxx> obwohl,ich bin mit nem webchat client hier
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: Ein DNS-Fehler kann auch temporär mal von einer Website vorhanden sein...
<bekks> Wirft dein Firefox Fehler oder nicht?
<guestxxxx> heißt das wir können das wlan problem nicht bearbeiten? :(
<bekks> Richtig. Kein Fehler, kein Problem.
<guestxxxx_> kaum sage ich mein wlan läuft gerade fliege ich raus
<guestxxxx_> -.-
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal ein "dmesg" in einem Pastebin :)
<bekks> Und wie äusserte sich das "WLAN fliegt raus"?
<guestxxxx_> wollte gerade übers terminal google.com anpingen,dann ging im terminal nichts
<guestxxxx_> fb chat war getrennt und webseiten lassen sich nicht mehr aufrufen
<jokrebel> guestxxxx_: Und wenn Du noch ein lsusb des (USB???)-Scanners herzeigst kann _ich_ einstweilen mal schaun ob ich dafür was finde.
<bekks> Was bedeutet "ging nichts"?
<bekks> Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung statt schwammigen Beschreibung mal mit konkreten Fehlermeldungen?
<guestxxxx_> gibt ja keine fehlermeldung außer seite nicht gefunden im browser
<bekks> Fehlermeldung im Browser bei telnet ind er Konsole?!
<guestxxxx_> bin kurz mit meinem hund draußen,der ist alt und hält nicht mehr so gut durch :(
<jokrebel> TELNET? oO
<FliFlaFluffy> k-stz: Danke, doch eigentlich will ich die encryption nicht aufheben, nur fixen, dass ich  vor dem Login (und zum Teil bei Updates) das PW eingeben muss. Ist das ein neues Feature von 15.04? Dass man das PW der Home-Folder vor dem Login eingeben muss?
<FliFlaFluffy> Muss dies zum Teil mit dem systemd-Tool
<k-stz> FliFlaFluffy: eine schnelle lösung wäre ein blankes passwort 
<jokrebel> dann kann man aber auch gleich auf Verschlüsselung verzichten ... macht übrigens das Leben _einiges_ einfacher bei jedweden Problemchen ;-)
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie kann bei avidemux auf dem cli bestimmt werden, welchen video-codec man verwenden will, wenn man mehrere hat, die den gleichen namen haben? (z.b. mpeg4-avc, mpeg4-dts,...)?
 * jokrebel outet sich mal wieder als Vollverschlüsselungsgegner - Man kann auch einzelne Dateien verschlüsseln ;-)       </offtopic>
<bekks> In dem Du den Namen deines Codecs angibst?
<p01nt3r> bekks, hab ich versucht, hat ihn aber nicht erkannt und dann irgend einen anderen genommen. wie finde ich denn heraus, wie der codec genau heissen muss?
<k-stz> jokrebel: meine vorurteile:  es dauert lange zum entschlüsseln und macht die festplatte schneller tot, und es ist "overkill". Vielleicht vernünftiger wenn man es auf dem laptop macht, und sensible daten mit sich rumführt
<jokrebel> k-stz: Sensible Daten gehören gar nicht auf (digitale?) Geräte noch dazu wenn sie zum Internet Zugang haben .... weiter 2ct offtopic - alles weiter aber nebenan
<guestxxxx_> da bin ich wieder,sorry das ich vorhin so abgerauscht bin aber mein hund ist 16,blind,taub und leicht dement
<guestxxxx_> da muss man sich dann halt schnell drum kümmern wenn er sich meldet
<guestxxxx_> da ist vorhin bei meinem versuch dinge zu erklären auch einiges drunter und drüber gegangen
<guestxxxx_> hab meistens nen ziemliches chaos im kopf und das merkt man auch
<guestxxxx_> wollte niemandem vor den kopf stoßen und es ist auch nicht meine absicht zu provozieren oder ähnliches
<mrkramps> guestxxxx_, vielleicht weniger texten und mehr eine konkrete frage stellen?
<guestxxxx_> die habe ich ja gestellt bevor ich fluchtartig meine hilfsbereiten retter verlassen musste
<guestxxxx_> aus genannten gründen
<guestxxxx_> bekks und jokrebel um sie mal namentlich zu nennen :)
<bekks> Vielleicht wäre gar nicht texten sondern Informationen die angefragt wurden sinnvoll.
<guestxxxx_> ich versuche so viele infos zu geben wie ich kann
<guestxxxx_> aber ich habe keine fehlermeldungen
<guestxxxx_> keine systemfehlermeldung,finde nichts im syslog das sich lohnt zu nopasten ohne euch totzuposten
<guestxxxx_> ich bin selber ratlos etwas wie ich euch zeigen kann was ich hier erlebe mit meinem wlan
<guestxxxx_> :(
<guestxxxx> war schon wieder geflogen habe aber wahrscheinlich im syslog was gefunden
<guestxxxx> http://pastebin.com/yRcuvqdF
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: guestxxxxwlan1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<guestxxxx> avahi fehler tauchen auf einmal auf
<jokrebel> guestxxxx_: meist sind NoPastes von Meldungen/Logs zielführender als irgendwelche eigeninpretierten Spekulationen und sonstige privaten Erzählungen.
<guestxxxx> ich habe bis eben irgendwie nichts in den logs gefunden
<guestxxxx> aber jetzt ist für mich überraschend was im log aufgetaucht
<guestxxxx> :)
<guestxxxx> http://pastebin.com/yRcuvqdF
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: guestxxxxwlan1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: Was ist das denn für ein Ubuntu? Und nutzt Du da den Network-manager?
<guestxxxx> ubuntu mate  14.04.2 seit sonntag abend und ja ich nutze den standard mitgelieferten network manager falls du den meinst :)
<guestxxxx> habe den HWE instaliert da mein bluetooth nicht funktioniert hat
<jokrebel> wer oder was ist HWE?
<guestxxxx> der hardware enabling stack von ubuntu
<guestxxxx> damit kann man eine LTS version offizell mit einem neueren kernel ausstatten
<guestxxxx> wird von canonical bereitgestellt
<guestxxxx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<guestxxxx> damit funktioniert mein bluetooth super mit meiner maus :)
<guestxxxx> aber seitdem habe ich das wlan haken
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: Fürchte dann bin ich aus dem WLAN-Problem raus. Aber nochmal zu dem Scanner; hattest Du jetzt da schon was drüber geliefert und ich habs überlesen?
<guestxxxx> über den scanner habe ich noch nichts gesagt
<bekks> guestxxxx: Dann lies doch nochmal welche Informationen von jokrebel und mir angefordert wurden, und die du immer noch nicht geliefert hast.
<guestxxxx> besser kann ich "geht nicht" beschreiben ohne findbaren fehlermeldungen bekks :( ich wüsste nicht wo oder wie ich noch schauen muss um zu finden was du wissen möchtest :(
<bekks> guestxxxx: Dann lies doch nochmal welche Informationen von jokrebel und mir angefordert wurden, und die du immer noch nicht geliefert hast.
<bekks> Wir haben dir ganz klar gesagt, welche Informationen wir benötigen.
<guestxxxx> ich kann leider nicht so weit zurückscrollen weil ich die seite neu laden musste :(
<guestxxxx> entschuldige bitte meine unaufmerksamkeit
<guestxxxx> oder das nicht erhalten der info vielleicht sogar
<bekks> 0429 201540 < bekks> Dann zeig uns mal ein "dmesg" in einem Pastebin :)
<guestxxxx> danke
<bekks> 0429 201706 < jokrebel> guestxxxx_: Und wenn Du noch ein lsusb des (USB???)-Scanners herzeigst kann _ich_ einstweilen mal schaun ob ich dafür was finde.
<guestxxxx> das mit dem dmesg hatte ich nicht gesehen oder gekriegt
<guestxxxx> lsb usb sagt :" Bus 002 Device 008: ID 04a9:1909 Canon, Inc. CanoScan LiDE 110"
<bekks> lsusb sagt noch viel mehr.
<bekks> Schieb die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<jokrebel> guestxxxx: Das komplette Backlog (leicht Zeitverzögert) findest Du hier http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/29/%23ubuntu-de.html 
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/29/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> bekks: Er hat WLAN und Scanner Probleme ;-)
<bekks> Und DNS Probleme im Browser bei der Benutzung von telnet.
<jokrebel> oder so
<guestxxxx> komplette lsusb: http://pastebin.com/mcS0hUzy
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: guestxxxx_lsusb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Dann brauchen wir neben den noch fehlenden Informationen noch dis Ausgabe von sudo lspci -k
<guestxxxx> lspci ohne -k http://pastebin.com/LVqvjQGE
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: guestxxxx_lspci - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Mit -k ...
 * jokrebel muss jetzt glaub ins Bett; viel Erfolg noch guestxxxx + bekks
<guestxxxx> mit k : http://pastebin.com/aEqNiGaC
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: xxxx_lspcie-k - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<guestxxxx> ohne k hatte ich schon fertig gehabt ;) :) 
<guestxxxx> bin gerade bei dmesg etwas überfragt welche parameter ich brauche
<guestxxxx> will das ja richtig machen
<guestxxxx> :)
<bekks> Dann hätte ich wohl Parameter genannt... ;)
<guestxxxx> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/wVq24zhu
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: xxxx_dmesg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Verwendest Du WPA oder WPA2?
<guestxxxx> router müsste auf WPA/WPA2 mischbetrieb gestellt sein
<guestxxxx> netzwerkkarte konfig muss ich schauen
<guestxxxx> da habe ich WPA/WPA2 personal eingestellt
<guestxxxx> also in der konfig der verbindung
<guestxxxx> router läuft im mischmodus
<bekks> Stell das doch mal auf WPA2 um.
<guestxxxx> mache ich,dann bin ich nen moment aber weg denke ich,weil router das wlan neustartet und so :)
<guestxxxx> bis gleich
<guestxxxx> WPA2 (CCMP) wäre das dann,richtig?
<guestxxxx> weil wenn ich den falsch verstelle dann muss ich in die nachbarwohnung stapfen und so :P
<guestxxxx> da bin ich wieder
<FliFlaFluffy> k-stz: Danke für die Unterstützung, werde das System einfach neu aufsetzen
<bekks> Diesmal aber mit 14.04? :)
<FliFlaFluffy> Nein, 15.04 :)
<bekks> Um dann in 6 Monaten wieder solche Probleme zu haben? ;)
<FliFlaFluffy> Ja, wie alle 6 Monate, all die Jahre hat kein Upgrade funktioniert, der Mensch ist nunmal ein Gewohnheitstier :)
<bekks> Dann nimm 14.04 und denk 2019 wieder über ein Update nach.
<FliFlaFluffy> Warum? Um störende Fehlermeldungen über Jahre zu haben?
<bekks> Was denn für Fehlermeldungen?
<FliFlaFluffy> Ich weis, bin selber schuld, hätte mir nunmal kein laptop mit einer Optimus-Karte kaufen sollen und dann auch noch die Erwartungshaltung haben, dass diese irgendwie anständig unterstützt wird
<bekks> Was denn für Fehlermeldungen?
<FliFlaFluffy> Habe fleissig die Bugs reported mit diesem Systeminternen Ding, dass dann fragte ob man all die personenbezogenen Daten senden möchte.
<mrkramps> bekks, vergiss es. gibt heute keine fehlermeldungen mehr
<mrkramps> FliFlaFluffy, hast du die nummer des bug reports?
<bekks> Das schickt nur eine Rückmeldung an Canonical, und reported keinerlei Bugs. Sagt es aber auch.
<FliFlaFluffy> Wie gesagt, Ursache waren meine Experimente mit Bumbelbee und den X-Swat Treibern
<bekks> Ah, Experimente :) Ja dann :)
<guestxxxx> bekks?
<bekks> guestxxxx: Ja?
<mrkramps> so ein PPA kann man auch wieder entfernen
<guestxxxx> wlan problem ist immer noch da
<guestxxxx> wieder avahi fehler im log 
<bekks> guestxxxx: Avahi ist egal.
<guestxxxx> plus " <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted "
<bekks> Und das komplette Log wieder in einen Pastebin :)
<guestxxxx> syslog ist das dann :)
<FliFlaFluffy> mrkramps: Trotzdem geht der xserver flöten bei einem Uphgrade und man landet auf einer shell ohne Netzwerk und ich bin kein Guru der schnell in die Zauberkiste greifft, wenn kein Interface zur Verfügung steht und folglich auch ein ifup scheitert
<FliFlaFluffy> bekks: Ok, dann war mir dies nicht bewusst. Danke für den Hinweis.
<guestxxxx> http://pastebin.com/232uEBGa
<kubine> guestxxxx: Title: xxxx_syslog1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> FliFlaFluffy, solltest dich für sowas mal mit der manpage von nmcli auseinandersetzen
<bekks> guestxxxx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/872578 - das kannst du dir ja mal angucken und dann ggf. einen Bug aufmachen.
<kubine> bekks: Title: Bug #872578 “The infamous “deauthenticating by local choice (rea...” : Bugs : wpasupplicant package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<guestxxxx> habe gerade mal update & dist-upgrade ins terminal geballert
<guestxxxx> da gibts neue kernel zu installieren
<guestxxxx> das mache ich auch mal
<guestxxxx> kann ja nicht schaden :)
<DerPunkt> nabend
<DerPunkt> ich weis nicht ob ich heir richtig bin arm und ubuntu
<mrkramps> !frag > DerPunkt 
<kubine> DerPunkt: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<DerPunkt> hätte ja sein können das ubuntu nen extra channel für arm hat :)
<bekks> Hat es - #ubuntu-arm :)
<DerPunkt> sieste :)
<DerPunkt> also war meine frage richtig :)
<Rochvellon> gibts auch einen channel mit ubuntu und bein? *duck
<DerPunkt> ich stelle die frage hier auch mal auch auf die gefahr hin ausgepeitscht zu werden ;) ich habe hier noch eine alte android console rumliegen möchte natürlich das android adee sagen bekomm ich da irgendwie ubuntu drauf? (tegra4)
<Rochvellon> auf die schnelle: https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra
<DerPunkt> das hab ich natürlich auch schon gesehen
<DerPunkt> aber das ist für das dev board
<DerPunkt> oder ist es universal einsetzbar für alle tegra4?
<bekks> Das musst Du Nvidia fragen :)
<mrkramps> ich denke der tegra4 braucht einen eigenen kernel und bootloader
<Rochvellon> auf die zweite schnelle: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21031/linux-on-a-tegra-tablet-for-programming
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: ubuntu - Linux on a tegra tablet for programming - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<DerPunkt> Rochvellon: das halt alles das dev tablet
<Rochvellon> als erstes solltest du dich erkundigen, ob treiber für deine hardware im linuxkernel vorhanden ist
<DerPunkt> also wifi soweit ich weis gibt es
<DerPunkt> atheros chip
<DerPunkt> lan hdmi audio keine ahnung hab unter android nicht wirklich die specs auslesen können
<mrkramps> ich denke mal, den grafikkartentreiber braucht man auch noch
<DerPunkt> ist der nicht in der kernel mit dabei?
<DerPunkt> habe da nicht soviel ahnung von aber das android nervt ein einfach darauf
<mrkramps> nicht das, was der XServer für die grafikausgabe braucht
<DerPunkt> oh ok
<mrkramps> opentegra ist nicht in den paketquellen
<DerPunkt> heist jetzt?
<bekks> Einfach Ubuntu darauf installieren "ist nicht". ;)
<DerPunkt> das dachte mir schon :)
<DerPunkt> ist aber schlimm jeder arm herstellen backt eigene verbrannte brötchen
<DerPunkt> und eine pi zu holen finde ich nicht so besonders wenn der tegra mehr power hat
<mrkramps> DerPunkt, derzeit hat dein tegra gar keine power ;)
<bekks> Was Dir ja nicht hilft, wenn du gar kein Linux auf den Tegra draufkriegst.
<DerPunkt> eben
<DerPunkt> geht ja um rein hardware specs
<bekks> Also: wegschmeissen und rpi kaufen. :)
<mrkramps> ich orakel jetzt mal, dass die unterstützung für die tegras auch nicht wirklich besser wird mit der zeit
<Rochvellon> wobei, ginge das nicht, wenn man android als unterbau nimmt und darauf dann ein x laufen lässt?
<DerPunkt> bekks:  nee dafür ist es zu schade finde ich ;)
<bekks> Mach nen Bilderrahmen drum und häng es an die Wand :)
<DerPunkt> hat kein display :)
<DerPunkt> ist ne reine console
<DerPunkt> ok ausser ich pack nen hdmi ran
<DerPunkt> +monitor
<bekks> Ist bestimmt ein super Türstopper.
<bekks> So, Spass beiseite. Ubuntu kannst du knicken auf dem Ding.
<k1l> DerPunkt: bei arm ist es nicht so wie auf nem x86 desktop: cd rein und booten. wir haben bei arm keine generischen treiber. somit muss man ein iso für jede hardware konstellation bauen.
<DerPunkt> k1l: double channel?
<DerPunkt> :)
<DerPunkt> bekks: hmm türstopper darüber kann man nachdenken :D
<DerPunkt> von aussen würde es wie einer ausschauen
<k1l> DerPunkt: also wenn du nicht selber die arbeit machen willst (treiber suchen, basissystem von ubuntu anpassen, etc etc) dann schau in der community von dem ding (was auch immer das ist) ob da jemand was probiert hat
<DerPunkt> k1l: die arbeit würde ich mir machen muss aber auch wissen wo ich anfange und wie...
<k1l> ja, damit fängt die arbeit an
<DerPunkt> wenn man sowas nie gemacht hat ist es halt neuland 
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<kubine> k1l: Title: ARM - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<DerPunkt> ich lese es mir mal durch :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-30
<nagetier> "Das Krieg eigentlich verboten sein müsste", Helmut Schmidt .. für das Protokoll
<pog> moin
<pog> kann man tar dazu verwenden, ein paar Dateien, in eine bestehende Folderstruktur zu expandieren, ohne das alte, insb. die Folder, zu löschen?  (ich wollte aus Folderstruktur auf USB-Disk für Upload, files als tar-archiv hochladen, und dann in eine bestehende Filestruktur auspacken).
<koegs> pog: tar -k
<pog> thanks
<p01nt3r> hallo. habe ein problem mit sub-processing in einem shell-script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10951269/  - habe das, was der "mate-terminal"-befehl ausführen soll, in eine kommando-substitution "$()" gepackt, da mir das terminal sonst den yes - befehl am anfang einfach abschneidet und nur die pipe übernimmt. weiss jemand, wieso das beim aufruf passiert und wie ich erreiche, dass der befehl korrekt im terminal sichtbar ausgeführt wird?
<kubine> p01nt3r: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> mate-terminal -e "/usr/bin/yes | echo hallo" verdeutlicht mein problem vereinfacht.
<sdx32> als Befehl eine Shell aufrufen, die das da als Argument bekommt.
<p01nt3r> sdx32: es funktioniert jetzt zwar, bekomme aber je nach befehl einen fehler nach der ausführung. liegt das am quoting?
<sdx32> welcher Befehl, welches Quoting, welcher Fehler?
<p01nt3r> sdx32: als beispiel: bash mate-terminal -e /usr/bin/yes | echo hallo -> ausgabe: hallo, dann: /usr/bin/mate-terminal: /usr/bin/mate-terminal: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<sdx32> naja, du hast nicht getan, was ich meinte. mate-terminal -e "sh -c 'yes | echo fool'"
<p01nt3r> ach so war das gemeint
<p01nt3r> sdx23: genial, funktioniert wie erwartet.
<p01nt3r> DANKE
<sdx23> de nada
<p01nt3r> sdx23: mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wieso das ersetzen von variablen und sonderzeichen zwischen den beiden ' ' noch funktioniert - sollte das, was darin steht, nicht einfach so interpretiert werden, wie es eben da steht?
<sdx23> nein, die ' sind einfach Buchstaben innrehalb der " - und innerhalb von " wird normal substituiert.
<ThreeM> hmm
<ThreeM> wieso kann man über eine wordpress lücke nen cronjob anlegen?
<ThreeM> kann das nicht nur admins? läuft apache nicht immer als eigener user?
<sdx23> es existieren User Cronjobs, man crontab
<ThreeM> ja, der angreifer müsste den user aber kennen oder nicht? bzw dessen account
<sdx23> su www-data ; crontab -e
<sash_> www-data ist auch n User.
<nagetier> und der User www-data bekommt eine shell und hat ein Passwort?
<sdx23> wozu braucht er das?
<nagetier> Ja, überlege ich auch gerade.. 'crontab -e' könnte wohl auch so abgesetzt werden.
<stevieh> sonst würde es nicht "crontab" sondern "beliebige shell kommandos" heissen.
<pog> ich moechte ein Script ausloesen (über usbmount) - ich moechte von der USB-Device gewisse BASH-Variablen holen, damit ich mi Script z.B. andere Ordner suchen und copieren kann.
<pog> die Frage ist, wie kann ich von einem aufgerufenen Script Variablen so definieren, dass sie im aufrufenden Script dann bekannt sind?
<pog> export ging nicht. 
<pog> eigentlich moechte ich einfach eine globale Variable, die aber nicht zu beginnn bekannt ist.
<pog> ich koennte wohl mit "source" das Script aufrufen, aber dann hab ich nur die Variablen.
<sash_> Wieso reicht das nicht?
<sash_> Variablen und Funktionen kannste dir durch source holen, das ist doch ganz gut.
<dadrc> eigentlich ist source sogar genau dafür da =)
<sash_> Jo.
<pog> ok ich versuchts mal so
<pog> das reicht mir so als Parameter-Empfang, danke. und es funkioniert
<pog> ja, und allenfalls koennte ich ja auch Funkionen aus dem gesourcten File ausfuehren. ja, das ist wirklich o.k. 
<pog> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<KlaWa> ich möchte eine 259GB SSD mit Dualboot (Win7+Ubuntu) installieren. Frage zu Ubuntu swapfile: bei 16GB RAM (2x16=32GB swapfile) da wirds aber eng auf der ssd. wieviel ist empfehlenswert?
<dasjoe> KlaWa: mir reicht normalerweise 1 GB, was nie ausgeschöpft wird. Suspend-to-disk geht dann nicht, aber das mache ich eh nicht
<apollo13> KlaWa: für was willst überhaupt ein swap file?
<apollo13> und die frage ist dann halt warum man so ne kleine ssd kauft :þ
<dasjoe> Swap ist schon nützlich, alleine um den OOM-Killer abzuhalten
<KlaWa> 250GB
<mrkramps> KlaWa, wenn du suspend-to-disk (hibernation) also tiefschlaf verwenden möchtest, dann swap=ram
<mrkramps> andernfalls ist es fast egal
<mrkramps> statt eine swap partition kannst du auch nachträglich noch eine swapfile einrichten
<KlaWa> geht aucg 
<KlaWa> geht auch hiberbation auf ne zusätzliche disk - alte SATA...
<mrkramps> KlaWa, du kannst natürlich eine gesamte zweite festplatte als swappartition verwenden
<mrkramps> oder dort einfach deine swapfile ablegen
<mrkramps> wenn du lustig bist, kann man das auch mit 'nem usb-stick machen … oder 'ner diskette (obwohl vielleicht etwas klein)
<KlaWa> so mach ich es .. SSD ohne swapfile zusätzliche disk für swap und sonstiges...
<mrkramps> hört sich nach einem plan an
<KlaWa> ich hätt noch ein ZIP-Drive 256MB
<mrkramps> KlaWa, das etwas langsam für swap
<apollo13> dasjoe: den oom-killer kann man auch einfacher abschalten als mit swap^^
<k1l_> KlaWa: erwartest du denn viel ram verbrauch?
<KlaWa> eigentlich nicht
<KlaWa> ich machs anders ... ganz ohne Win7 - iat am Besten
<k1l_> weil ich hab 8 gb ram und komme ohne swap komplett aus
<KlaWa> ich will auch terminalserver laufen lassen
<k1l_> aber wenn du halt weißt, dass du für virtualisierung X ram eh bruachst, oder foto/video bearbeitung machst etc. aber für normales rumgehampel ist das weit mehr als gebraucht wird
<KlaWa> stimmt
<k1l_> und mit dem "2 mal ram größe" ist total veraltet. 
<KlaWa> eben; das war zu Zeiten von 256MB Ram
<KlaWa> M wie 'emm'
<k1l_> ja, und als ram auch noch nicht so viel schneller war als der festplattenspeicher.
<KlaWa> tanzt schön in den Mai ... bye
<Fedora-User> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit gnome3 könnte mir vielleicht einer helfen?
<_moep_> wenn du ne frage stellst vllt
<dadrc> Fedora-User, aber wenn's mit Fedaro zu tun hat, eher in #fedora
<Fedora-User> ja gerne, also ich möchte gerne in gnome3 meine Anwendungen sortieren, und diese in Ordner verwalten ... Jetzt habe ich bereits einen Artikel auf ubuntuusers gefunden, der mir aber leider nicht weiterhilft!
<Fedora-User> ne
<Fedora-User> mit gnome3
<Fedora-User> und bei fedora muss man sich regestrieren und auf das habe ich nicht lust
<Fedora-User> nur wegen einer frage
<mrkramps> fedora hat bestimmt auch irc channel
<dadrc> → #fedora
<Fedora-User> doch aber man muss sich reggen
<Fedora-User> und ich habe doch nur eine frage und das zu gnome3
<Fedora-User> ach menoo
<Fedora-User> jetzt steht ich soll mich reggen
<dadrc> Frag halt, aber kann sein, dass die Fedora-Typen das anders machen als "wir"
<Fedora-User> ja ein wenig
<Fedora-User> aber nun ja
<mrkramps> was denn so mit #gnome?
<mrkramps> oder #gnome-de
<Fedora-User> was soll's man will halt nicht der Konkurenz helfen, obwohl ich auch öfters ubuntu genutzt habe, bzw. benutze ...
<mrkramps> sry, letzteres nicht im irc sondern im GIMPnet oO
<mrkramps> Fedora-User, hier geht es nicht um konkurenz, sondern darum, dass fedora anders ist, andere versionen verwendet usw.
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, frag halt, aber im Zweifelsfall sind halt die Details an. 
<dadrc> ı ı
<dadrc> *anders
<Fedora-User> ja
<Fedora-User> aber meistens nur etwas
<Fedora-User> und die frage wäre jetzt nicht gerade sooo komplex, wird aber halt auch nicht in lpic1 oder 2 behandelt ...
<dadrc> nu frag schon =)
<Fedora-User> habe ich doch!
<Fedora-User> also ich möchte gerne in gnome3 meine Anwendungen sortieren, und diese in Ordner verwalten ... Jetzt habe ich bereits einen Artikel auf ubuntuusers gefunden, der mir aber leider nicht weiterhilft!
<kitikonti> warum erhalte ich keine autocomplete vorschlaege wenn ich die tab taste druecke?
<Fedora-User> ich möchte meine installierten Programme in Ordner verwalten
<Fedora-User> und das geht nicht so ohne weiteres
<Fedora-User> :/
<mrkramps> Fedora-User, und wir kennen die artikel alle?
<mrkramps> mal so'n link?!
<Fedora-User> moment
<Fedora-User> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell/Bedienung
<kubine> Fedora-User: Title: Bedienung › GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fedora-User> Untermenü Kategorien erstellen
<Fedora-User> aber genau das funktioniert nicht, da unter fedora der Schlüssel nicht exisitiert und ich den uirgendwie auch nicht anlegen kann
<dadrc> das ist genau ein dieser probleme, die distrospezifisch sind. mit ubuntu geht das.
<mrkramps> fedora verwendet vermutlich eine andere gnome3-version
<Fedora-User> okay
<Fedora-User> hmm, also über google komme ich auch zu keiner Lösung, und im gnome channel meldet sich auch keiner
<hdp> Das ist das gleiche Vorgehen, wie es auch für das Gnome 3 von Fedora beschrieben wird. Also wird es wohl tatsächlich an der Version liegen.
<nagetier> kitikonti, schau mal ob dir das ausreicht, ich meine da gab es auch pakete zu installieren, bzw. kontrollieren - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Autovervollstaendigung
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fedora-User> okay, und was genau kann/soll ich jetzt machen?
<kitikonti> nagetier ne hilft leider nicht weiter. vervollstaendigung bei verzeichnissen funktioniert ja, aber zum beispiel wenn ich "sudo service ng" und dan TAB mache kommt nix
<kitikonti> normalerweise kommt dan statt ng -> nginx
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> kitikonti, egal welcher user?
<kitikonti> muss ich mal schnell testen
<dadrc> aber 'bash-completion' ist installiert?
<nagetier> ah, das war es xD
<kitikonti> muss ich auch noch kontrollieren
<dadrc> Fedora-User, ich fürchte, das ist ein fedora-spezifisches Problem, also bleibt dir nicht viel anders übrig, als die zu fragen
<dadrc> kitikonti, mach mal.
<nagetier> kitikonti, http://askubuntu.com/questions/315027/why-dont-custom-upstart-job-names-tab-complete-in-the-service-command
<kubine> nagetier: Title: bash - Why dont custom upstart job names tab complete in the service command? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> wird auch auf die regulären eingegangen
<nagetier> und bei 150.04 bestimmt recht ähnlich
<nagetier> *15.04
<RagingCactus> Guten Abend, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit iptables, ich hoffe das ist hier der richtige Ort um auch danach zu fragen. mein ISP biete mir keine öffentliche IP, deshalb möchte ich einen Server quasi als relay für eingehende Verbindungen nutzen und die dann per VPN auf meinen computer weiterleiten.
<RagingCactus> So wie ich das sehe funktioniert die VPN Verbindung, vom Server aus kann ich meine VPN IP anpingen und auch ein testweise angeworfener lokaler Webserver ist erreichbar. Welche iptables Regeln brauche ich jetzt zum Weiterleiten der Server Anfragen zu meiner VPN Adresse?
<_moep_> RagingCactus: hast du redirect gateway in der config stehen?
<_moep_> also von openvpn
<RagingCactus> _moep_: oooh... das sollte ich mal nachgucken
<RagingCactus> moment mal, es geht um die client config richtig? kann ich nicht stattdessen auf dem server die quell IP über SNAT ändern sodass mein client seinen standardgateway behalten kann?
<_moep_> hm _das_ weiß ich gerade nicht
<kitikonti> dadrc thx, bash-completion war nicht installiert
<_moep_> ich hatte irgendwas mit snat (hatte ne andere ip-adresse, die dann auf die andere erste gejagt) und redirect gw in der client config
<RagingCactus> Hm, damit kann ich leider gerade nicht sehr viel anfangen. Danke trotzdem
<deus__> hi leute
<deus__> mal ne kurze Frage: ist es mittlerweile möglich Gnome 3.16 auf Ubuntu 14.04 zu kriegen? gibt es irgendwelche repositories dafür? Die, die ich im netz gefunden habe, funzen net
<deus__> weiss also keiner was? ^^ oder schlafen alle schon?
<mrkramps> gibt es irgendeinen trick, wie man eine ssh verbindung zu einem vbox gast auf dem gleichen system aufbaut?
<mrkramps> stupid me, falschen adapter für die netzwerkbrücke gewählt :S
<bekks> mrkramps: ;)
<bekks> mrkramps: mich hat heute seit jahren zum ersten mal wieder ein running wild vboxnet treiber genervt. guest hat netz, aber eingehende verbindungen vom host gehen nicht. eingehende verbindungen von anderen hosts gehen. hab ich so seit v2.x nicht mehr gesehen.
<mrkramps> so ein klassischer wtf-bug
<bekks> exakt.
<bekks> Vor allem weil das in unverändertem setup seit vier monaten funktionierte.
<mrkramps> vier monate dauerbetrieb?
<bekks> vbox update gemacht - geht alles wieder. reboot vorher hatte keine lösung gebracht.
<bekks> Ja, Dauerbetrieb.
<mrkramps> hat wahrscheinlich niemand lust gehabt vor dem release mal eben monatelang die stabilität des treibers zu testen
<bekks> agility und scrum halt :)
<bekks> die grösste scheisse die wo gibt in softwareentwicklung.
<bekks> "Software reift beim Kunden."
<mrkramps> was wären die schon ohne unsere bug reports
<mrkramps> wahrscheinlich genötigt sorgfältiger zu arbeiten ^^
<bekks> aber nur ein bisschen. seit vbox zu oracle gehört, ist die quali noch ok, hat aber stark abgenommen. stichwort "release plan".
<mrkramps> die scheiße ist halt irgendwie alternativlos, vor allem für private zwecke
<mrkramps> monopol ist eben auch ein bug
<bekks> Die Alternativen sind einfach Müll.
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-01
<udzguru> morgen
<udzguru> ich hab grad das update von 14.10 auf 15.04 durchgeführt. alles smooth gelaufen. system läuft. aber meine notification area sieht irgendwie sehr hell aus: http://i.imgur.com/smvLDCP.png hat jemand ne idee, was das sein könnte und wie man das beheben kann?
<jokrebel> sieht nach xfce aus?
<udzguru> jo isses auch
<leszek> gtk3 theme ist korrekt gesetzt ? 
<udzguru> nach #xubuntu-de kann man nicht joinen :(
<jokrebel> weis jetzt grad nicht ob es da auch themes gibt, über die man sowas meist verändern kann 
<udzguru> das is alles default. 
<udzguru> leszek, wie überprüfe ich das? 
<leszek> udzguru: hast du probiert das theme zu ändern ?
<jokrebel> udzguru: Sollte keinesfalls heißen, dass Du hier falsch bist ;-)
<leszek> in den einstellungen zu xfce bei aussehen einfach mal ein anderes thema wählen welches totsicher gtk3 auch hat sprich adwaita z.B.
<udzguru> es war auf greybird
<udzguru> adwaita is sehr hell ^^
<leszek> aber die taskleiste bzw. die indikatoren unten rechts sehen jetzt vernünftig aus ?
<udzguru> nein
<udzguru> immer noch mit so nem hellen hintergrund
<leszek> hmm
<leszek> sind evtl. die indikatoren libs im eimeer
<udzguru> auch die symbole zu ändern bringt nichts
<udzguru> du meinst: deinstallieren und neu installieren? 
<udzguru> xfce-indicator-plugin? 
<leszek> ne ne. Probier davor erstmal mit einem neuen User und schau ob dort die icons auch das problem haben. Falls nicht. Ist es eine config und du müsstest mal schauen in deinem home ob du cache und weitere configs löschen könntest. (Ich weiß leider auf anhieb nicht welche config das sein könnte)
<udzguru> ok gimme a sec
<udzguru> in #xubuntu meinte jemand, dass ein bug gefiled is diesbezüglich
<leszek> ah ok. Das hab ich nicht gewusst
<leszek> ist evtl. auch ein bug. Aber probieren kann ja nicht schaden
<udzguru> ein neuer user bringt keine besserung. 
<udzguru> hab auch grad gemerkt, dass ich scheinbar irgendwann mal das xfce4.12 ppa hinzugefügt hatte. (laut dem bugreport ist das greybird theme nicht betroffen) 
<udzguru> der fehler ist gefunden: ich hatte wohl eine version des greybird themes aus dem xfce ppa installiert. hab die mal runtergeschmissen und die aus den vivid repos installiert. jetz gehts!
<udzguru> danke für die hilfe!
<dreamon> Hier macht gwenview unter 15.04 probleme. URL - cannot be listed( Error - gwenview ) → Egal welchen Pfad ich angebe. Fehler konnte ich diesbezüglich nichts vernünftiges ergooglen.
<wilfried> Wozu stehen die lts-trusty Pakete im Gegensatz zu den regulären, nicht transitional, Paketen?
<ppq> wilfried, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<kubine> ppq: Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ein Wlan Problem hab ich auch noch → http://paste.ubuntu.com/10960438/ → Sitze neben dem Router. hmmmm
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<wilfried> Danke ppq
<ppq> :)
<wilfried> Heißt man muss lts treiber pakete benutzen?
<ppq> muss man nicht, nein
<koegs> dreamon: schau mal lieber die zeiten an, wenn du den router anpingst...
<wilfried> okay
<wilfried> Danke
<wilfried> Bin heute nicht ganz da, obwohl noch nüchtern. :-)
<wilfried> Tschüss
<ppq> wenn alles läuft, gibt es keinen grund, einen neueren kernel zu installieren. 
<ppq> joa, machs gut
<wilfried> Nun die Grafikleistung ist eher bescheiden.
<wilfried> Aber ist die schwache Grafikkarte.
<dreamon> koegs, Um das geht es mir ja.. ich habe eine ellenlange Liste mit Pingzeiten, wo auch mal 14Sekunden dabei sind. dann wieder 30ms .. Wie kann man sich sowas erklären.? Ich steh ja fast unmittelbar daneben.
<dreamon> Ich empfange dann 0Bytes. und senden tut er in diesen Wartepausen ca. 200bytes..  kommt ja ber nichts mehr an.
<bekks> Suchbegriff: CSMA/CA
<dreamon> 64 bytes from muc03s13-in-f3.1e100.net (216.58.211.3): icmp_seq=354 ttl=58 time=31200 ms -> übels
<koegs> das ist nicht dein router
<dreamon> koegs, Nein, nicht mein router -> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=24563 ms -> Das ist mein Router 
<bekks> WLAN?
<dreamon> Ja wlan.
<bekks> Suchbegriff: CSMA/CA
<dreamon> Doppelt IP Belegung käme sowas in frage?
<bekks> Dann hättest Du entsprechende Meldungen in dmesg oder im syslog.
<dreamon> Lan geht nämlich sauer
<dreamon> +b
<bekks> LAN verwendet ja auch CSMA/CD
<dreamon> bekks, Du gehst davon aus, das ein anderer Router mein Wlan Signal stört? Kann man das irgendwie sichtbar machen, wieviele Kollisionen es gibt? dann könnte ich mich auf die Suche machen.
<ThreeM> "bekks, Du gehst davon aus, das ein anderer Router mein Wlan Signal stört?" <-- darf ich? nein davon geht er nicht aus ^^
<dreamon> CSMA/CA -> Hidden-Station-Problem & Exposed-Station-Problem
<dreamon> Mich würde Interessieren ob mein Router wirklich nichts mehr sendet in der Zeit, oder ob er wartet bis der Kanal freigegeben ist.
<bekks> Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass ein anderer Router dein Signal stört. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du mehr als ein WLAN Gerät hast.
<bekks> CSMA/CA sagt schon, was dein Router tut. ;)
<_moep_> ist die mikrowelle aus?
<_moep_> *scnr*
<dreamon> ARGH.. am Besten ich kauf mir einen Spectrumanalyser.. Im Moment gehts wieder tadellos.
<bekks> Was sollte Dir da ein Spectrumanalyzer helfen.
<dreamon> _moep_, Mikrowelle getestet. Hat keine Auswirkungen
<_moep_> dreamon: auf welchem frequenzband sendest du und wie viele sind in unmittelbarer nähe zu deinem kanal?
<bekks> Und wieviele WLAN Geräte hast du in deinem Netz?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich sehe das Spektrum .. die Signalstärke .. Könnte die Richtung rausfinden. Aber ich glaube immer noch ein Treiberproblem, weil das Problem mit mir mitwandet. Auch an verschiedenen Standorten auftritt.
<dreamon> Standort = Unterschiedlichen Routern, Wohnhäusern.
<bekks> Du vermischt da sehr viele Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
<dreamon> Das ist im moment überschaubar. 2Handy und ein Notebook
<bekks> Schalte die beiden Handies ab.
<dreamon> Im Moment hab ich wieder Pingzeiten um die 3ms.. der Fehler ist im Moment nicht mehr da.
<bekks> Was als Information völlig wertlos ist :)
<dreamon> Soll heißen, ich werde das Testen, sobald der Fehler wieder auftritt. 
<dreamon> Ich stelle mal das Passwort um. Wer weiß was hier vor sich geht.
<bekks> Was auch immer das bei Pingproblemen helfen soll.
<dreamon> bekks, Ganz einfach .. Keiner Kommt mehr rein, und ich kann beobachten ob es dran liegt.. dann melde ich jedes Gerät einzeln an. Mal sehen wo der ärger anfängt.
<bekks> Wenn ein Angreifer JETZT in deinem Netz ist, wird er keine Probleme haben, ein neues Passwort zu überwinden.
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du Dir da von deiner Vorgehensweise versprichst, aber sie ist völlig unlogisch und nicht zielorientiert. Aber sei es drum, das ist dein Problem, nicht meines. Ich halte mich da raus.
<dreamon> bekks, Nana.. warum sollte er das Passwort einfach überwinden können? Wie kommst denn auf sowas? 
<bekks> Denke mal drüber nach, was der Angreifer getan haben muss, um JETZT in deinem Netz zu sein. Und wie ihn ein neues Passwort behindern sollte.
<bekks> Er hat es einmal überwunden, er wird es wieder überwinden.
<bekks> Von daher ist deine Vorgehensweise alles, aber weder logisch noch zielorientiert.
<dreamon> bekks, Wenn es ein Angreifer wäre, dann würde ich mir ernsthaft gedanken machen. Im moment möchte ich ja nur den Verursacher für mein Wlan problem herausfinden. Daher möchte ich alle potentiellen Wlan Kandidaten loshaben. Was ich mit einer Passwortänderung ja erreichen sollte. 
<bekks> Schalte einfach die beiden Handies auf "Kein WLAN". 
<bekks> Wenn Du die Umgebung, die ein Problem hat, wahllos veränderst, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass du das Problem löst.
<bekks> -> völlig sinnfreie und nicht zielorientierte Vorgehensweise.
<bekks> Aber mach mal, ich sag da jetzt nix mehr zu.
<dreamon> Ist OK.
<mrkramps> wenn ich mit VBox eine VDI in eine ISO konvertiere, kann man die dann einfach mit dd auf einen datenträger schreiben oder gibt es da kompatibilitätsprobleme (ausgenommen architektur oder EFI)?
<ppq> ISO?
<ppq> meinst du wirklich ein iso9660 fs oder ein raw image?
<mrkramps> raw natürlich
<ppq> aso
<ppq> kommt auf den guest an, kann durchaus klappen
<k0tze> Hallo Leute, habe da ein Problem beim öffnen eines Ordners: "Leider konnte nicht der gesamte Inhalt von »Date« angezeigt werden: Fehler beim Holen der Informationen für Datei »/mnt/Data/FF«: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler" jemand ne idee wie ich das behen kann?
<bekks> I/O Fehler kann man idR nicht beheben. Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "dmesg" und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<stevieh> in syslog schauen, was da kaputt ist und ne neue platte kaufen und den backup zurückspielen.
<k0tze> bekks: 14.10 dmesg hat ne riesen lange ausgabe......
<bekks> Und die möchte ich sehen.
<bekks> SchiebSie bitte in einen Pastebin und gib uns die URL.
<k0tze> also per konsole kann ich in den ordner wechseln und auch die daten raus kopieren
<k0tze> mach ich
<k0tze> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Dt2YNed8
<kubine> k0tze: Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Zeile 1138 :)
<k0tze> das ging flott
<k0tze> WARNUNG!!!  Das Dateisystem ist eingehängt, Wenn Sie fortfahren, ***WERDEN*** Sie ***SCHWERWIEGENDE*** Schäden am Dateisystem verursachen. 
<k0tze> wohl nicht die beste lösung!?
<bekks> Ja, der weitere Text sagt Dir auch, dass du das machen sollst, wenn das FS nicht gemounted ist.
<k0tze> live cd!?
<stevieh> k0tze: ist das ne speicherkarte oder n usb stick?
<bekks> k0tze: Was steht denn da...? :)
<k0tze> stevieh: ne ist die einzige hdd(interne im laptop)
<stevieh> tja nun. 
<bekks> Live CD einlegen, booten und fsck ausführen.
<k0tze> bekks: gut danke..
<stevieh> k0tze: und wenns dann geht: smartctl, schauen, wie es der platte geht, backup machen, neue kaufen
<bekks> Wobei es sich ja um ein FAT Dateisystem handelt.
<k0tze> wieso denn ne neue kaufen?
<stevieh> so platten werfen meinst nicht aus spass kaputte blöcke.
<bekks> Liegt das Dateisystem auf der Festplatte?
<k0tze> bekks: ja auf ner anderen partition, aber auf der platte
<bekks> Dann siehe stevieh :)
<k0tze> stevieh: naja hab ma lein wenig gegooglet das ist schon einigen passiert, die lediglich sudo stattt gksudo benutzt haben, kann ja nicht sein dass sich dann jeder jedesmal ne neue hdd kaufen muss!?
<stevieh> nein, io fehler haben nichts mit admin rechten zu tun...
<bekks> Das Dateisystem ist beschädigt. Wahrscheinlich stirbt die Platte bald.
<bekks> Ganz einfach Nummer eigentlich :)
<bekks> *einfache
 * stevieh bläst schon mal den Trauermarsch
<wilfried> Hallo wie kann man herausfinden ob der mesa treiber unter Xubuntu installiert ist und welchen Treiber benötigt Radeon 4350/4550?
<mrkramps> wilfried, sollte alles vorinstalliert sein
<wilfried> Aha
<mrkramps> du kannst aber gerne deinen anwendungsfall konkretisieren
<wilfried> Jetzt ist glaube ich aber "-nomodeset" im Kernelparameter aktiviert
<stevieh> glxinfo sollte da doch was sagen?
<wilfried> "gallium renderer 0.4" stimmt also alles?
<mrkramps> wilfried, was _genau_ ist denn das problem?
<stevieh> er will wissen, ob er hw oder sw opengl hat?
<stevieh> glgears starten und fps anschauen ;-)
<wilfried> Würde gerne wissen ob die Grafiktreiber richtig installiert sind/funktionieren
<stevieh> mein glxgears sagt 60fps
<wilfried> sagt sowas wie "framerate same as monitor refresh rate"
<wilfried> Muss man nun -nomodeset aus dem kernelparameter deaktivieren oder nicht?
<stevieh> hat das irgendwas mit opengl zu tun?
<stevieh> ich würde sagen nein
<wilfried> Naja jedenfalls bleibt bei glxgears alles schwarz
<mrkramps> welche grafikkartentreiber? es gibt zwei
<wilfried>  RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<mrkramps> das ist die grafikkarte, ich möchte wissen, welchen treiber du verwenden möchtest
<wilfried> Habe keine Ahnung wie dies funktioniert
<wilfried> Habe Xubuntu LTS
<mrkramps> also möchtest du den freien radeon-Treiber verwenden
<wilfried> genau
<stevieh> steht alles in xorg.0.log
<mrkramps> das sollte ubuntu standardmäßig eigentlich eh machen und die hd4000er serie sollte problemlos unterstützt werden
<mrkramps> wilfried, welche xubuntu version?
<wilfried> 14.10?
<wilfried> Hier ist die Xorg.0.log Datei http://pastebin.com/xxDY7ndQ
<kubine> wilfried: Title: xor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> wilfried: lsb_release -a gibt Dir Sicherheit darüber welche Ubuntu-Version Du nutzt.
<wilfried> no lsb modules are available
<mrkramps> die Xorg.0.log ist soweit in ordnung
<jokrebel> möglicherweise, da sollte aber auch noch die Ubuntu-Version stehn
<mrkramps> und warum hast du jetzt die bootoption nomodeset verwendet?
<wilfried> Es ist Version 14.04
<wilfried> Weils ohne nicht installierte
<stevieh> also ich wüsste nicht, ob nomodeset irgendwie x beeinflussen sollte. Das geht nur um das fb zeugse dabei
<mrkramps> man könnte mal versuchen das wieder zu deaktivieren, aber den zusammenhang sehe ich auch nicht
<mrkramps> dass glxgears aber nicht läuft, ist merkwürdig
<wilfried> Habe eben rebootet. Dort steht nichts von nomodeset, aber $vt_handoff steht hinter quiet splash
<wilfried> Wenn man "e" im Grub drückt.
<mrkramps> das hat wirklich nur was mit den virtuellen konsolen zu tun
<wilfried> Geht glxgears vielleicht nicht unter Xubuntu?
<mrkramps> also unter meinem xubuntu 14.04 schon
<wilfried> Dann weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Xorg scheint okay. Treiber zeigt glxinfo Gallium 0.4 an, nur funktionieren will es alles nicht wie es sollte.
<mrkramps> wilfried, glxinfo | grep rendering
<wilfried> direct rendering: Yes
<mrkramps> den ausgaben nach ist alles in ordnung
<mrkramps> wilfried, funktioniert den außer glxgears irgendeine software nicht?
<wilfried> Nein alles Okay
<mrkramps> die compositing-erweiterung von Xfce läuft auch?
<wilfried> Ja
<k-stz> wilfried: gibt glxgears etwas auf der konsole aus wenn es nicht geht?
<wilfried> Wenn man glxgears schließt
<wilfried> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<wilfried>       after 44 requests (44 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<mrkramps> wilfried, wie lange hast du glxgears laufen lassen?
<wilfried> Mehrere Minuten lief glxgears
<mrkramps> ok … dann ist das strange
<wilfried> 44 taucht aber auch nach wenigen Sekunden auf
<mrkramps> also die meldung beim schließen des fensters ist normal
<wilfried> Sehr merkwürdig
<k-stz> na gut direct rendering geht ja, also ist alles in ordnung
<wilfried> Na Dann schönen Feirtag noch
<wilfried> werde trotzdem mal eine 3D Anwendung ausprobieren
<mrkramps> mach das
<mrkramps> mir viel auf die schnelle nur keine ein
<mrkramps> *fiel
<mrkramps> vielleicht supertuxcarts
<k-stz> hmm könnte an glx liegen, müsste man sich reinlesen :o
<stevieh> glxgears
<wilfried> Da DSL gerade nicht verfügbar ist wurde glxgears mit "vblank_mode=0 glxgears" gestartet und sieh da: 4161 frames in 5.0 seconds = 831.955 FPS
<k1l_> glxgears ist halt nur kein benchmark
<wilfried> Hmm
<wilfried> Okay bin dann soweit zufrieden.
<ring0> kannst ja mal mit unigine heaven testen
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benchmarks/Unigine
<kubine> ring0: Title: Unigine › Benchmarks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> wilfried, ohne vblank sogar mit bunten zahnrädern?
<wilfried> jap
<wilfried> Wollte schon am Monitor die Bildwiederholung ändern, ging aber nicht
<wilfried> Unigine lass ich mal ~380MB ohne DSL nein Danke
<mrkramps> wichtig ist nicht, wie viele frames glxgear ausspuckt … hauptsache das arbeitet überhaupt
<k-stz> wilfried: wie erst nachdem du vblank_mode=0 gemacht hast wurden die zahnräder angezeigt?
<ring0> wilfried, dann nimm unigine sanctuary. das hat nur 29 mb
<ring0> vally hat 390, heaven 270 und tropic 50 ;)
<wilfried> Jetzt habe ich schon Unknown Horizons angefangen zu laden.
<stevieh> mrkramps: wieso, mit softgl geht das doch auch?
<k-stz> stevieh: lt. seiner glxinfo läuft direct rendering
<stevieh> dann ist dochalles gut.
<mrkramps> stevieh, sein glxgears hatte mit vblank nur keine ausgabe erzeugt
<mrkramps> das war das eigentlich irritierende
<k-stz> ja, würde mich interessieren wie das sein kann, deshalb vermute ich einen bug oder eigenheit in glxgears
<ring0> was auch immer unkown horizons sein mag :)
<mrkramps> ring0, http://www.unknown-horizons.org/
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: Unknown Horizons - Welcome to Unknown Horizons (at www.unknown-horizons.org)
<k0tze> Hallo zusammen, war eben schonmal hier und hatte das Problem das ich einen Ordner nicht oeffnen konnte. Habe jetzt die lubuntu live cd gebootet und er kann auf den Ordner zugreifen. Es scheint eine kaputte Datei im Ordner zu sein. inode/x-corrupted type ist unter Filetyp eingetragen. Kann man die nicht einfach irgendwie loeschen? habe fsck /dev/sda3 ausprobiert, allerdings passiert da nicht viel. 
<k0tze> nach ca. einer Sekunde gab es eine Ausgabe: fsck from util-linux 2.25.2 und danach konnte ich auch schon den naechsten befehl eingeben
<k0tze> ls -lbdRi * gibt leider auch keine Inode nummer der Datei wieder..
 * k0tze versuchts dann mal mit microschrott
<wilfried> Habe jetzt Unknown Horizons gestartet und einen schwarzen Bildschirm
<jokrebel> das kommt davon wenn man das Einhorn an den Horzont treibt 'duck'
 * jokrebel solte lesen lernen
<jokrebel> ...und tippen ;-)
<wilfried> Also es funktioniert irgendetwas bei der Bildwiederholfrequenz von 3D Anwendungen nicht. Eingabe von "glxgears" gibt ein schwarzes Kästchen "vblank_mode=0 glxgears" gibt Zahnräder.
<stevieh> sind da mehrere Bildschirme dran?
<wilfried> Unknown Horizons gestartet, Bilschirm bleibt schwarz.
<wilfried> Einer
<wilfried> Ist auch im Fenstermodus
<wilfried> Sprich ohne Vollbild
<wilfried> Die Frequenz lässt sich in Xubuntu nur auf 60Hz einstellen
<stevieh> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<kubine> stevieh: Title: ATI - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<stevieh> guck mal da
<wilfried> Da steht nichts von schwarzen Fenstern in Anwendungen
<stevieh> guggst du ganz unten
<wilfried> Der Bildschirm ist an nur die Anwendung ist nicht sichtbar.
<wilfried> Achso
<wilfried> Wie macht man Änderungen in den Kernelparametern permanent?
<mrkramps> !Bootoptionen > wilfried 
<kubine> wilfried: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<wilfried> /etc/default/grub
<wilfried> danke
<wilfried> danach sudo update-grub
<wilfried> Habe jetzt alle beschriebenen Möglichkeiten im ArchWiKi ausprobiert und keine funktioniert. Weder "pci_nomsi", "noapic" noch die Änderung der driconf bewirken irgendetwas.
<wilfried> Schreibfehler -.-
<stevieh> driconf ist installiert?
<wilfried> Habe beim Kernelparameter einen Schreibfehler gemacht
<wilfried> probiere es noch einmal
<wilfried> Okay geht nun Dank des Startparameters "pci=nomsi" im Kernel.
<stevieh> na super
<wilfried> Juhuuu
<dreamon> Bräuchte einen Tip. Unter mate bekomme ich beim Starten in der Konsole (caja → Maximum number of clients reachedMaximum number of clients reachedError: cannot open display: :0.0)
<dreamon> Ich muß dazu sagen, das beim starten von mate, ein unheimlich große liste in der Taskbar aufgeht wo überall caja dort steht. Keines davon hab ich selbst gestartet. das passiert beim starten von alleine
<jokrebel> Mate schon länger am Start? Vielleicht noch vormal über PPA? -> PPA deinstallieren und ein "apt-get install --reinstall mate-desktop-environment" probieren
<dreamon> jokrebel, Kein nein habe keine PPA verwendet, ist bei 15.04 ja dabei.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Welche Ubuntu-Version genau?
<mrkramps> dreamon, light was in ~/.cache/sessions ?
<mrkramps> *liegt
<dreamon> mrkramps, 4Dateien vom 6.April
<mrkramps> dreamon, was verdächtiges dabei? so richtung mate-xy-viele-instanzen?
<dreamon> thumbs-mydreamon:0 , thumbs-mydreamon:0 , xfce4-session-mydreamon:0.bak , xfwm4-2082da635-2f51-443e-99a1-4078cce98c4a.state
<mrkramps> ok, das ist weniger verdächtig und hat eigentlich mit mate nichts zu tun
<dreamon> Firefox kann ich auch nicht startet.. ähnlicher fehler.
<mrkramps> dreamon, schauste mal eher ~/.config/mate-session/saved-session 
<dreamon> Es gibt dort ein ~/.cache/mate/background Verzeichnis.. darin ist eine Datei → 0_1_1366_768_7cd86d00f99c198aa5dab64b0fd7271e
<dreamon> Ich muß dazu sagen, das Mate frisch installiert wurde. Parallel zu gnome, kde usw. wollte es einfach mal testen. Aber es passiert sofort beim ersten mal starten bereits.
<mrkramps> ok, das ist … eh, merkwürdig?!
<mrkramps> die datei da in background ist übrigens nur ein verweis auf dein hintergrundbild → XSERVER_SCREEN_HEIGHT_WIDTH_ID
<mrkramps> WIDTH_HEIGHT, aber egal …
<dreamon> 800kb groß.. könnte das Hintergrundbild selbst sein.
<mrkramps> so im cache, würde sinn machen
<mrkramps> ändert aber nichts daran, dass caja trotzdem wild startet
<mrkramps> dreamon, als ansatz https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-session-manager/issues/19
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: mate-session spawns 10 x-caja-desktop windows on first login. · Issue #19 · mate-desktop/mate-session-manager · GitHub (at github.com)
<dreamon> So wie ich das sehe, macht er hier hunderte mal das caja auf und erst wenn er ein → caja → Maximum number of clients reached → erreicht bricht er ab..
<mrkramps> dreamon, https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/100
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: Multipla Caja instances During Startup · Issue #100 · mate-desktop/caja · GitHub (at github.com)
<dreamon> mist.. kann ich gar nicht öffnen.. weil firefox nicht öffnet.
<mrkramps> dreamon, tty1 mit elinks?
<mrkramps> oder auf tty1 ein schnelles:$ xinit -- :1
<dreamon> tty1 meinst du mit strg + ctrl +f1 .. ?
<mrkramps> jau
<dreamon> mrkramps, Was sollte darauf passieren. (hab ich als root aufgerufen) .. es kommt einiges an Text, aber passiert ist nichts.
<mrkramps> xiniti brauch man nicht als root aufrufen
<mrkramps> und normalerweise startet der dir einen zweiten xserver mit xterm
<dreamon> mrkramps, Das ist ja interessant.(hat funktioniert) xinit -- :1 was genau wird da gestartet? Das ganze gui zeug geht mir langsam auf die nerven. Da könnte ja jedes tty eine eigene gui am laufen haben?
<mrkramps> der befehl startet einfach nur einen weiteren XServer
<mrkramps> die variante ist wegen mangels eines displaymanagers und der sitzungsverwaltung eigentlich nicht mehr empfohlen für das einrichten von desktopumgebungen
<mrkramps> tut aber in solchen notfällen als schnelle lösung
<dreamon> Ok, ich muß rebooten, ich werde den Tip mal testen.
<mrkramps> viel erfolg!
<dreamon>  r
<dreamon> mrkramps, gebe bescheid :)
<dreamon> mrkramps, Das war die Lösung → In the meantime this problem can easily worked around by editing the /usr/share/applications/caja.desktop file, changing the X-MATE-AutoRestart value from true to false.
<dreamon> mrkramps, Danke für deine Geduld. 
<dreamon> mrkramps, caja läßt sich ganz normal starten. Seltsam, als hätte es das Problem nie geben :)
<mrkramps> dreamon, freut mich zu hören
<s3sebastian> Hi, kann es sein, dass Ubuntu 15.04 bei der Installation wenn man wählt, dass es ohne irgendetwas anderes zu behalten auf einer Festplatte installiert werden soll eine Komplettformatierung startet? Ich habe es jetzt mal in dem Ausprobieren-Modus gestartet und eine Konsole aufgemacht, da rödelt jetzt schon ewig ein dd-Prozess. Wenn das so wäre würde ich das jetzt nämlich abbrechen, das dauert bei größeren 
<s3sebastian> Festplatten ja Stunden...
<ppq> s3sebastian, nein, das muss etwas anderes sein. es wird in solchen fällen nur ein neues dateisystem angelegt, nicht die ganze platte überschrieben.
<ppq> schau doch mal nach was es damit auf sich hat, mit ps -eF | grep dd
<s3sebastian> Ok, dann wird das dd wohl Installationsdateien Kopieren, dann warte ich mal
<ppq> ist die installation denn noch nicht durchgelaufen? oO
<bekks> dd kopiert keine Installationsdateien.
<k1l> hast du verschlüsselung gewählt?
<s3sebastian> ja, aber nicht die Komplettverschlüsselung sondern die Benutzerdateien-Verschlüsselung
<k1l> evtl wir da vorher auch erstmal alles genullt oder mit zufallsdaten gefüllt
<ppq> hm, afaik nicht
<s3sebastian> ok, Problem hat sich gerade erledigt, jetzt ist es weiter gegangen (nachdem es ca. 45 Minuten bei dem "Wer sind Sie?" gestanden war) das dd ist jetzt wohl fertig (zumindest bei top nicht mehr zu sehen), danke dennoch für die schnelle Hilfe
<s3sebastian> hat wohl irgendwas überschrieben aber nicht die ganze Platte (das hätte länger gedauert)
<bekks> Woher weisst du, dass das länger gedauert hätte? :)
<s3sebastian> @bekks Weil ich schon paar Festplatten mit dd komplett überschrieben hab, das zieht sich bei größeren Platten doch sehr
<bekks> Das kommt auf die verwendeten Optionen an-
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-02
<Etarius> hallo mal eine frage … was war der grund qucs aus den paketquellen zu nehmen?
<nagetier> Etarius, vermisst du es denn.. es gibt dazu ein ppa
<Etarius> ich wollte eigentlich den grund wissen
<nagetier> ok, dachte das wäre dir nicht bekannt
<Frickelpit> Etarius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077639&s=334f18cb40a7813fe920a6d353a49b41&p=12418861#post12418861
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: [SOLVED] Qucs is gone after upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Frickelpit> ich denke nicht, dass ubuntu noch qt3 in den quellen hat
<Etarius> achso ist das …
<Etarius> hmm habe mal nun die qt4version installiert … ma gucken wie die funtzt
<sdzr> moin
<sdzr> ich hab nen ubuntu server der mit lvm verschlüsselt ist. wenn ich den über ssh freischalten will, brauche ich dann immer noch dropbear oder geht das mittlerweile einfacher?
<jottr> Tach allerseits. Wie kann ich journalfiles auf einer anderen Maschine (ubuntu 14.04) lesen ohne systemd installieren zu muessen?
<basti> versuche ubuntu server via usb stick zu installieren, aber im installationsdialog wird eine cdrom verlangt. habe dieses runtergeladen: ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<foxpalace> hallo
<foxpalace> jemand da, der mir bei samba 4 - dc - zugang aus einem anderen subnetz helfen kann?
<foxpalace> ich komm da nicht so klar mit der subnetz-freigabe im „Active Directory-Standorte und -Dienste“ - ich dachte, wenn ich dort das neue Subnetz eintragen hat der interne DNS alles um das Netz „kennenzulernen“ und ein Logon möglich zu machen. Aber sobald ich vom Client über Netbios-Name verbinden möchte funktioniert es nicht - über IP schon
<kcalB> Hi alle, wie heißt das paket software und aktualisierung (ubuntu 14.04) ich glaub ich habs ausversehen gelöscht.. asoo und zusätzliche treiber ist auch weg. Kammer da jemand weiterhelfen ?
<k1l_> software-properties-gtk (oder so)
<kcalB> Danke k1l_  hat geklappt
<Keba> Hallo :)
<jokrebel> Keba: Guten Abend
<Keba> Ich habe (unter 12.04) versucht diesen Tipp http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap#Caps-Lock-Taste zu befolgen – leider ohne Erfolg: http://pastebin.com/fPENhmM8
<kubine> Keba: Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Keba> Weiß jemand wie ich das hinbekomme? :)
<ppq> es gibt noch einen anderen weg, caps lock zu deaktivieren, Keba 
<ppq> bzw. mehrere
<ppq> bei xfce: einstellungen - tastatur - tastaturbelegung, dort als compose-taste caps lock auswählen
<ppq> ein anderer weg ist setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<ppq> da ist caps lock dann eine weitere strg taste
<Keba> http://askubuntu.com/questions/363346/how-to-permanently-switch-caps-lock-and-esc/365628#365628 <-- das ging leider auch nicht, ppq 
<kubine> Keba: Title: keyboard layout - How to permanently switch Caps Lock and Esc - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Keba> ppq: Dort gibt es keine Auswahl "Compose-Taste"
<ppq> das mit ctrl:nocaps kann man auch fest in irgendeine datei eintragen, hab aber vergessen welche das war
<ppq> Keba, huh, komisch, bei mir schon. xfce 4.12 unter xubuntu 12.04
<ppq> *14.04
<Keba> in 12.04 wohl noch nicht :(
<ppq> dann probier mal den anderen ansatz
<ppq> der ging eigentlich schon immer
<Keba> setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps <-- der tut, danke :)
<ppq> ist halt nicht permanent
<Keba> die .xinitrc wird nicht automatisch ausgeführt, oder?
<ppq> ka
<ppq> achso, wieso eigentlich noch auf 12.04?
<Keba> Wieso nicht? Wird doch noch unterstützt :)
<Keba> Bald™ gibts einen neuen Rechner, da kommt dann auch was Neueres drauf :)
<ppq> naja, ein paar neue features ab und an sind schon ganz nett ;)
<Keba> Neues texlive wäre mal was, aber sonst hab ich eigentlich keine Wünsche :)
<ppq> hehe, das hab ich eh manuell installiert
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-03
<TingelTangelTom> Moin Ubuntu Freunde, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Programm Fldigi, welches sich kurz nach dem Start ohne Meldung einfach schliesst. Kann mir da jemand von euch helfen?
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Was ist Fldigi? Und start es doch mal aus dem Terminal heraus - da könnte der "Absturz" vielleicht ein wenig gesprächiger sein.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Fldigi ist ein Decoder Programm für digitale Betriebsarten beim Funk.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Ich werde mal schauen ob ich es aus dem Terminal gestertet bekomme ;)
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Welche Version von Fldigi hast Du installiert (und woher)? Und welche Ubuntu-Version nutzt Du?
<xchatter> Nutzt jemand Japanischen Input unter Kubuntu 15.04? Seit gestern ist meine EIngabeinputmethode weg.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Fldigi Version 3.21.80 / Ubuntu 14.04 LTS / Terminal spuckte mir einen Fehler aus (*** Error in `fldigi': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0xb0f005d0 ***)
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Fldigi wurde aus dem Ubunto Software Center bezogen
<jokrebel> ...und ging schon mal korrekt?
<TingelTangelTom> Ja ist aber schon etwas länger her, inzwischen kamen vom System ja mehrere Updates
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Kannst Du mit der Fehlermeldung etwas anfangen?
<jokrebel> hmm - so auf anhieb nicht, wobei man das schon teilweise gegooglet bekommt. Vielleicht mal testhalber die Config-Datei umbenennen und nochmal neu einrichten? Ich hab halt leider von Amateurfunk sehr wenig Ahnung.
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel Man muss ja nicht von allem ahnung haben, nur Wissen wo es steht :)
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel Ich werde es noch einmal mit einem Deinstall versuchen...
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe! Mal sehen ob ich es wieder gebogen bekomme...
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Ich werd es mir derweil mal auf meinem Testrechner installieren und anschaun. Nur hab ich da eventuell kein 14.04 mehr drauf; mal schaun
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Ich starte noch einen Versuch mit Sudo Command, das hat bei diesem Rechner schon öfter zum erfolg geführt
<Frickelpit> "schon öfter"
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: sudo ist kein Heilmittel
<TingelTangelTom> Frickelpit Da gebe ich Dir recht
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: dann nutz es nicht als solches ;)
<TingelTangelTom> Der Laptop wird von mir als "Experimentier Projekt" bezüglich Ubuntu genutzt, warscheinlich ist einfach zu viel Müll darauf...?!
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: legt das programm eine config im benutzerverzeichnis an?
<TingelTangelTom> bin kurz afk
<kcalB> Hallo alle, hab mal ne frage: ich hab 2 Rechner mit Ubuntu 14.04, auf dem einen ist der Kernel 3.13.0-51-generic  und auf dem andern ist 3.16.0-36-generic . Wie Kommt das ? O.o
<Frickelpit> kcalB: hwe-stack installiert auf dem anderen?
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Ich würd ja mal das versteckte Verzeichnis .fldigi im /home/user umbenennen und nochmal neu konfigurieren. 
<kcalB> Frickelpit, was ist denn hwe-stack ? und auf welchem ? der mit 3.16erkernel ?
<Frickelpit> kcalB: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TingelTangelTom> <<< zurück Ich schau mal nach
<TingelTangelTom> Wie kann Ich mir versteckte Verzeichnisse anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> ls -a
<kcalB> bin mal Essen *HUUNGERR*!!!!
<bekks> Oder strg+h in nautilus drücken.
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: oder, falls kubuntu, alt+.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Ich finde das angegebenes Verzeichnis dort leider nicht
<TingelTangelTom> die Fldigi-shell habe ich gefunden, aber das ist doch die falsche oder?
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Zeig mal in nem NoPaste ein "ls -al" Deines /home/Deinusername
<jokrebel> !pasten > TingelTangelTom 
<kubine> TingelTangelTom: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Huch, Reizüberflutung....
<jokrebel> hmmm - was mich schon länger stört; In Lubuntu hat das Papierkorb-Symbol auf dem Desktop _keine_ Funktion um ihn per Rechtsklick direkt zu leeren. Man muss immer den Umweg über den Dateimanager gehn. Sehr nervig.... Jemand ne Lösung?
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Um die Kommandos einzugeben muss ich über das Terminal auf die Ordner zugreifen, richtig?
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel http://paste.ubuntu.com/10976509/
<kubine> TingelTangelTom: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: drwxrwxr-x 14 tomtom tomtom   4096 Mai  3 11:50 .fldigi
<bekks> Zeile 36.
<TingelTangelTom> Joah, da ist es
<TingelTangelTom> Bin nur zu blöd zum anzeigen...
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: In Zeile 36 seh ich schon ein Verzeichnis namens .fldigi ;-) ... mach mal ein "mv .fldigi fldigi_old"
<bekks> ls -lha
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel tomtom@MSI:~$ mv .fldigi fldigi_old
<TingelTangelTom> tomtom@MSI:~$ mv.fldigi fldigi_old                                                
<TingelTangelTom> mv.fldigi: Befehl nicht gefunden. 
<jokrebel> oups TingelTangelTom ... sollte  "mv .fldigi .fldigi_old" heißen
<jokrebel> da fehlt ein Leerzeichen
<TingelTangelTom> ich sehe keinen punkt :)
<jokrebel> im Terminal (zeichen für Zeichen) genau das was ich in den Anführungszeichen schrieb. Dafür musst Du Dich natürlich in Deinem Homeverzeichnis befinden.
<TingelTangelTom> Das dachte ich mir, bin derzeit im usr verzeichnis
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Und Du hast vermutlich ein Leerzeichen zwischen mv und .fldigi vergessen...
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel tomtom@MSI:~$ mv .fldigi .fldigi_old
<TingelTangelTom> mv: der Aufruf von stat für ».fldigi“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
<TingelTangelTom> Nicht das ich wüsste?
<bekks> Was ist did Ausgabe von "pwd"?
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: da du .fldigi bereits verschoben hast, findet er das verzeichnis natürlich nicht mehr
<TingelTangelTom> 90% der Probleme hocken vorm Monitor.... ich bin da keine ausnahme
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: mv fldigi_old .fldigi_old
<jokrebel> wobei es ja egal wäre, wie das Sicherungsverzeichnis heißt. Hauptsache es ist nicht mehr das, welches das Programm als Confi-Verzeichnis nutzt ;-)
<TingelTangelTom> Also ich habe zuletzt den Befehl den Frickelpit geschrieben hatte benutzt, und laut ls -al ist nur noch das fldigi_old verzeichnis vorhanden
<stevieh> http://www.ebay.de/itm/OPEL-VIVARO-RENAULT-TRAFIC-WARNBLINKSCHALTER-NEU-/250859895815
<kubine> stevieh: Title: OPEL VIVARO RENAULT TRAFIC WARNBLINKSCHALTER - NEU! | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<stevieh> für den preis haben die da schon 201 verkauft? oooo kkkkk.
<bekks> stevieh: psst, OT :)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wrong Channel ;-)
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: dann starte das programm erneut über das terminal
<stevieh> achh herrje ;-)
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Dann sollte der Configurations-Wizzard neu starten.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Ja das hat er... Noch läuft das Prog, scheint also geklappt zu haben!
<TingelTangelTom> Vielen Dank Jungs für euren Support!
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Schön! Gern geschehn
<TingelTangelTom> Dann wollen wir doch mal Versuchen ein Wetterfax vom DWD zu empfangen ;)
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Dann kannst Du ja bei Gelegenheit das umbenannte Verzeichnis (wenn Du es sicher nicht mehr brauchst, weil es ja defekt zu sein scheint) auch ganz löschen, wenn denn alles mit dem neuen Verzeichnis zur zufriedenheit läuft.
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Nur zu meinem verständnis, der Befehl mv bedeutet umschreiben?
<TingelTangelTom> bzw. umbenennen
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: mv = move
<Frickelpit> er verschiebt und kann dabei direkt umbenennen
<TingelTangelTom> Ah ok
<TingelTangelTom> Nautilus hatte mir bereits die versteckten Ordner gezeigt, war nur zu doof auch dort hinzuscrolln....
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel, können wir kurz im dialog schreiben?
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Was gibt es, das man nicht auch hier bereden könnte, wo dann vielleicht auch andere davon profitieren? (öffentliches Log)
<TingelTangelTom> Gibt es ein Linux Derivat welches für ein Laptop mit 700Mhz CPU und 64Mb RAM funktioniert?
<TingelTangelTom> Ps Laptop ist ein Sharp AX40 aus dem Jahre 2000....
<TingelTangelTom> Ich hatte den Versuch gestartet Kubuntu darauf zu installieren, der Versuch missglückte
<bekks> Schmeiss den Türstopper einfach weg :)
<TingelTangelTom> bekks Dafür ist er mir zu schade, der hat ne super größe zum mobilen Betrieb, und die Eee Pc's sind mir zu teuer
<bekks> Das Ding ist zu alt und hat zu wenig Leistung um mehr zu tun, als eine Tüt zu stoppen.
<bekks> *Tür
<TingelTangelTom> haha
<TingelTangelTom> auf dem ding lief WinXP Sp2
<bekks> MAcht nichts.
<TingelTangelTom> ;)
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Mit grad mal 64 MB RAM wird es schwer, ein aktuelles OS zum laufen zu bekommen. Ubuntu gehört nicht dazu leider. Somit ist das leider auch offtiopic
<jokrebel> offtopic
<TingelTangelTom> Vielleicht ksnn ich das Teil einem Museum spenden... xD
<TingelTangelTom> +kann
<bekks> Oder einer Türstoppersuchenden.
<TingelTangelTom> bekks oder so lol
<TingelTangelTom> Kennst sich jemand mit gpsd aus?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt
<TingelTangelTom> Das freut mich :-)
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: frag einfach, irgendjemand wird dir schon antworten können.
<TingelTangelTom> Ich möchte die Gps Daten einer USB-Maus an OpenCPN übergeben, laut xgps empfängt die maus daten nur gpsd macht probleme
<TingelTangelTom> Kurze Debug Datei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10976842/
<kubine> TingelTangelTom: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> USB-Mäuse senden GPS-Daten? oO
<TingelTangelTom> USB GPS Mäuse schon :-)
<basti> habe via alternate cd ein ubuntu ohne x installiert. nun startet das system jedoch immer auf konsole 7. wie ändere ich das?
<jokrebel> X auf Konsole 7 ist doch normal?
<basti> ja, aber da ist ja nix
<basti> der soll auf tty1 starten
<TingelTangelTom> Frickelpit Könntest Du dir meine Debug Datei anschauen wo der Fehler liegt?
<musca> basti: was bedeutet "da ist ja nix"?
<Frickelpit> TingelTangelTom: nicht mein themenbereich, sorry.
<TingelTangelTom> Ok, trotzdem Danke, für vorhin
<Frickelpit> np
<bagginsDK> Hallo, ich möchte fragen wie kann ich die man Seiten in Deutsch downladen? Danke!
<Frickelpit> bagginsDK: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man#Sprache
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: man › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TingelTangelTom> Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Hilfe! Ich verabscheue mich xD
<basti> musca, das bedeutet "schwarzer bildschirm"
<Longbottom> Hallo. Ich hab kubuntu 15.04 und kann keine Designs, Wallpaper etc. über die Systemeinstellungen herunterladen, siehe https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341334 - Habt Ihr dasselbe Problem?
<_Doktor_> Hallo. Ich habe eben ein update gemacht und seit dem läuft owncloud nicht mehr. Installation brach mit dem Fehler: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: /var/cache/apt/archives/owncloud-server_8.0.3-1_all.deb
<_Doktor_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Doktor_> Ist das bekannt? Was muss ich nun machen?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install owncloud-server
<_Doktor_> was war passiert?
<k1l_> irgendwie hatte sich das 8er owncloud bei mir auch verschluckt beim update. nachdem install gings wieder
<_Doktor_> woran sehe ich an der Fehlermeldung, dass ich einfach das ganze noch mal installieren muss? Werden die Pakete erst nur "gelöscht" und wenn die Installation dann nicht erfolgreich war, dann einfach noch mal nachinstallieren?
<k1l_> pack mal den ganzen output in einen pastebin
<frankz> Guten Tag. Ich moechte Ubuntu neu installieren. Installiert war es auf einer SSD (sda /) und hdd (sdb /home mit encfs verschluesselt). Vorgegangen waere ich folgendermassen. sda neu formatieren und aufspielen.
<bekks> wozu formatieren? das macht der installer von selbst.
<frankz> Kann ich sdb einfach wieder einbinden oder sollte ich auch sdb formatieren und das home zeug zurueck spielen?
<bekks> du brauchst nichts zu formatieren, das macht der installer von selbst.
<frankz> bekks, Mein Hauptanliegen ist es, moeglichst viele Einstellung zu erhalten. Ich vermute der Installer wir alles Plattmachen und encfs nicht mehr normal einbinden. 
<bekks> Dann installier neu und spiele die Sicherung von /home zurück.
<frankz> bekks, Ok. Ich habe ausgiebig mit den Desktop Env. gespielt und will mich auf einen Konzentrieren. Sind im /home irgendwelche configs gespeichert, welche ich loeschen sollte, so das er wieder Junfraeulich die Einstellungen von Ubuntu selbst uebernimmt?
<bekks> frankz: So ziemlich alle Konfigurationen werden dort gespiechert.
<frankz> bekks, Das hiesse ja, das ich die gleichen Probleme wieder zuruecksichere?
<bekks> Richtig.
<frankz> Autsch.
<bekks> Das ist doch der Sinn und Zweck einer Sicherung.
<_Doktor_> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421708/
<kubine> _Doktor_: Title: owncloud Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> frankz, dann stelle die Sicherung wieder her und benenne das Verzeichnis mit den Einstellungen zu deiner DE um.
<k1l_> _Doktor_: ja, beim owncloud-server ist das das problem. deswegen bricht er das paket ab. einfach nochmal das paket alleine isntallieren und gucken obs dann geht oder ob es immernoch der fehler ist
<bekks> Oder stelle halt nur das aus der Sicherung wieder her, was du brauchst.
<_Doktor_> k1l_: ja, hat funktioniert. Danke. ICh habe mich nur gefragt, woran ich sehe, dass ich noch mal das paket installieren muss. Irgendwie wäre ich darauf nicht gekommen...
<frankz> Gute Idee. Sind die DE configs sauber getrennt abgelegt? Bzw. Koennte ich die DE komplett purgen so das auch die Configs geloescht werden_
<ppq> nein, die sachen liegen in deinem home, die werden mit "apt-get purge" nicht gelöscht
<ppq> das muss man schon selbst löschen
<subz3r0> ppq: die configs werden aber mit purge gelöscht
<subz3r0> und die liegen auch teilweise im ~
<subz3r0> oder löscht der wirklich nur die in /etc?
<ppq> nein, apt löscht niemals dinge aus deinem home
<subz3r0> hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie drauf geachtet
<ppq> grundsätzlich nicht
<k1l_> die configs im home legt das program beim ersten start an. das kommt nicht von apt
<subz3r0> nutze halt purge immer, dass er auch die config files mitlöscht
<ppq> placebo-effekt ;p
<subz3r0> naja im /etc löscht er die configs mit purge. dachte im home auch. bzw nie checked. aber nu weiss ich es ;)
<frankz> k1l_, Kann man den erststart vorgaukeln, so die configs neu erstellt?
<subz3r0> kommt auf die software an. dpkg-reconfigure z.B 
<ppq> dateien verschieben oder löschen und das programm starten
<ppq> dann werden sie neu angelegt
<ppq> mit dpkg hat das nichts zu tun
<frankz> Oh.. dann konnte ich mir eine Neuinstallation ja eigentlich sparen
<k1l_> frankz: ja, einfach den .ordner aus dem home löschne/verschieben
<frankz> Legt ein Desktop Envoi. keine configs in /etc an?
<Zipflklatscher> Hi zusammen, ich bin wieder stolzer Benutzer von xubuntu in der aktuellen Version. Ich vermisse das paket "pidgin-musictracker". Gibt es da ein repo. oder muss ich selbst kompilieren ?
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin-musictracker&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<kubine> ppq: Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- pidgin-musictracker (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> offenbar seit 12.04 nicht mehr verfügbar
<ppq> die aktuellste version ist fünf jahre alt... vielleicht durch ein ähnliches plugin ersetzt?
<ppq> wenn es dies sein muss, könntest du versuchen, das paket aus 12.04 zu installieren oder aber dir von der entwicklerseite direkt die binary runterladen
<Zipflklatscher> danke @ppq
<Zipflklatscher> die binary habe ich als *.so datei heruntergeladen und in das Plugins verz. kopiert
<frankz> Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich Ubuntu installiere und nachtraeglich XFCE nachinstalliere oder XUbuntu direkt installiere?
<ppq> frankz, ja, wenn du erst ubuntu installierst, hast du am schluss unity und xfce, mit xubuntu nur xfce
<ppq> sauberer wäre es daher, direkt xubuntu zu installieren. es gibt auch paketlisten im netz, wie man ubuntu-desktop inkl. aller abhängigkeiten unter xubuntu entfernt
<frankz> ppq, Aber ausser das ich mehr Platz verschwende habe ich keine negativen Auswirkungen?
<ppq> richtig
<Zipflklatscher> @ppq ich werde mal versuchen das Paket pidgin-musictracker für 12.04 zu verwenden  
<frankz> Bei der Verwendung von Gnome DEs scheint es aber schon Schnittpunkte zu geben. gnome-fallback-session, mate, cinnamon, gnome3 da hatte ich probleme das sie sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.
<frankz> KDE hat mir auch die Farben veraendert vom Gnome.
<jokrebel> mehrere Desltops gleichzeitig am Start zu haben kann schon mal in die Hölle führen...
<mgolisch> lustig wenn ich 15.04 installieren will kommt anstatt dem installer ein gdm greeter
<mgolisch> :)
<humpdidum> hallo ..  ich bin seit etwa zwei wochen zufriedener ubuntu-user. aber ich habe ein problem, bei dem ich wirklich hilfe benötige..
<humpdidum> mir ist klar, dass hier niemand den erklärbär spielen will und seine zeit opfern will...
<nils_2> pass auf. stelle einfach deine frage und warte auf antwort. so läuft das im irc ;-)
<humpdidum> ich kann auch nur meine größt-mögliche dankbarkeit und das ein oder andere bier abnieten, sollte derjenige mal in meiner nähe sein
<humpdidum> alles klar!
<humpdidum> ich versuche schon seit stunden und tagen, meine online-poker-software zum laufen zu bringen
<humpdidum> sowohl über die online (sofortspiel) java/flash version als auch über die windows-software (mit wine)....
<humpdidum> allerdings ohne erfolg
<bekks> Wann kommt die Frage...? :)
<humpdidum> da ist sie auch schon
<humpdidum> wer kann mir helfen.. ich bin total ratlos :&
<bekks> Stell eine konkrete Frage, dann kann man Dir helfen.
<humpdidum> die flash/java/browser version lässt mich gar nicht erst anmelden
<bekks> Fang doch mal mit der NEnnung von Details an.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ganz genau benutzt Du, welchen Browser, welches Java, welche JAvaversion, etc. etc. etc.
<humpdidum> zur browserversion: es dauert lange. dann kommt ein fenster in dem ich bestätigen soll, dass ich die applikation ausführen möchte
<humpdidum> dann kommt das loginfenster.. ich gebe die daten ein.. und nichts passiert
<bekks> ...
<humpdidum> browserversion: firefox 37.0.2
<humpdidum> java-version (soweit ich das weiß) OpenJDK 7
<bekks> 7 ist nur das Major Release.
<Haraldo> humpdidum, für Online-Games leistet mir Chrome gute Dienste. Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Versuch.
<humpdidum> werde ich sofort versuchen
<bekks> humpdidum: Was ist mir den weiteren angefragten Versionen?
<bekks> BEantworte das doch erstmal, bitte.
<humpdidum> @bekks: wie erfahre ich die genaue version?
<bekks> humpdidum: Schau in deine Paketverwaltung, welche Version installiert ist.
<humpdidum> ich weiß, das wirkt sehr lästig. aber ich bin sehr neu bei linux.. also eine genauere beschreibung würde mir wirklich sehr helfen. danke
<humpdidum> java version "1.7.0_79"
<humpdidum> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.5) (7u79-2.5.5-0ubuntu0.14.04.2)
<humpdidum> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.79-b02, mixed mode)
<bekks> humpdidum: Führ doch mal den Befehl "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit" aus gib uns die URL.
<bekks> bag_: Bring mal deinen Client in Ordnung.
<humpdidum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980574/
<kubine> humpdidum: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<humpdidum> gut so?
<bekks> humpdidum: Ja, wunderbar.
<cc456a3> Hallo :)
<humpdidum> Haraldo : bei chromium scheitert es am java-plugin
<bekks> humpdidum: Chrome ist nicht Chromium.
<Haraldo> humpdidum, Chrome statt Chromium ließ all meine Online-Spiele laufen.
<humpdidum> oh, ich dachte, chromium ist die lunux-version von chrome
<cc456a3> Ich habe hier ein Tablet mit W8 (Intel Plattform) und UEFI Bios das einfach nicht vonusb booten möchte, hat jemand noch eine idee was ich versuchen könnte ?
<_moep_> humpdidum: jaein - hat einige funktionen nicht drin
<humpdidum> ach herre.. da sieht man, wie unwissend ich bin :(
<apollo13> cc456a3: pxe
<cc456a3> apollo13, ?? sorry ich komme grad nicht mit 
<apollo13> cc456a3: du sollst pxe versuchen statt usb
<cc456a3> oh... ja auch ne idee... 
<humpdidum> @ bekks & Haraldo : chrome installiert. da scheint das java-plugin ganz zu fehlen
<apollo13> cc456a3: oder halt nen stick so herrichten dass der mit uefi funktioniert -- aber je nach tablet ist doch zwingend secureboot und was weiß ich vorgeschrieben -- ie das könnte unlustig werden?!
<apollo13> okay auf intel hoffentlich nicht, das ist wohl eher nur auf ARM
<cc345a3> secureboot kann ich ab/einschalte n(derzeit aus)
<cc345a3> also bootloaderpartition einrichten ect ?
<apollo13> bekks: :þ
<apollo13> hasts bald ;)
<bekks> Naja, Müll den man hingeworfen hat muss ja auch wieder aufräumen :)
<apollo13> cc345a3: entweder das oder bei nem ordentlichen bios erstmals uefi mit backwards compat einschalten, dann kann der von mbr teilweise noch booten
<apollo13> nach der install dann halt umstellen
<cc345a3> kann das bios nicht wie mir scheint 
<cc345a3> reines uefi 
<cc345a3> kein bios mode zum einschlten bzw. der hersteller hat es hier scheinbar nicht vorgesehen 
<cc345a3> gibt es boot.kernel.org nicht mehr 
<cc345a3> ?
<humpdidum> okay.. ich versuche mal mein folgendes problem zu erklären
<apollo13> cc345a3: das musst wohl eher die kernel.org leute fragen
<humpdidum> wenn ich die windows-softare herunterlade und sie mit wine installiere startet das programm normal, lässt mich meine daten eingeben, reagiert dann aber nicht mehr
<cc345a3> humpdidum, hatte ich mal mit dem programm zum rechnen von antennen. Hab dann mit winetricks die nötigen vbscript geschichten dazuinstalliert und es ging 
<humpdidum> ich muss leider dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit etwa 2 wochen linux verwede, ich also eine genauere beschreibung benötige
<humpdidum> aber ich bedanke mich schon mal jetzt
<cc345a3> welches windows progrmm möchtest du denn nutzen?
<humpdidum_1> partypoker software
<cc345a3> oh 
<humpdidum_1> die browserversion würde mir ja auch genügen.. aber die funktioniert bei mir leider auch nicht..
<cc345a3> java plugin ^ hab ich gelesen 
<dreamon> Unter XFCE hab ich die interessante Erscheinung wenn ich ein KDE Programm starte. z.B. Okular oder Kdenlive, dann habe ich die Menuleiste (Datei,Bearbeiten...) im der Toolbarleiste oben eingeblendet und nicht wie bei anderen Programmen im Fenster selbst. Im Prinzip so ähnlich wie bei Unity. Aber das will ich gar nicht haben.
<dreamon> Kann man das abschalten?
<bekks> humpdidum: Deinstallier das OpenJDK und verwende das Oracle Java JDK.
<bekks> humpdidum: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<kubine> bekks: Title: Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<humpdidum_1> okay
<humpdidum_1> versuche ich mal
<humpdidum_1> danke bekks 
<humpdidum_1> bekks: mein software-center sagt ich habe open jdk 7 laufzeitumgebung UND open jdk 6 runtime installiert
<humpdidum_1> beide deinstallieren?
<bekks> Ja.
<cc345a3> bis gleich 
<humpdidum_1> auch iced-tea java-web-start @ bekks ?
<bekks> Ja.
<humpdidum_1> bekks: java 6, 7 oder 8 BZW JRE oder JDK ?
<humpdidum_1> ( im moment bin ich hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Oracle_Java )
<kubine> humpdidum_1: Title: Oracle Java › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> humpdidum_1: Die Version, die die Webseite benötigt.
<humpdidum_1> jre oder jdk?
<bekks> humpdidum_1: Die Version, die die Webseite benötigt.
<humpdidum_1> die website benötigt mindestens 6.0
<bekks> Aktuell ist Version 8.
<humpdidum_1> auf der seite ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Oracle_Java ) wird allerdings zwischen jre und jdk unterschieden
<kubine> humpdidum_1: Title: Oracle Java › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-02
<absolon> moin 
<absolon> wenn ubuntu ruckelt kann das am treiber liegen??
<dadrc> bestimmt, ist aber ohne weitere Infos schwer zu sagen. Welches Ubuntu, welche Hardware, was für Treiber meinst du überhaupt, was genau ruckelt?
<absolon> ubuntu 16.04 auf dell optiplex-360
<dadrc>  Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 / 2.93 GHz ←
<dadrc> Keine Grafikkarte
<absolon> ja kann sein
<dadrc> Gut möglich, dass Unity da ruckelt, das braucht halbwegs brauchbare Grafikbeschleunigung
<absolon> windoof läuft ohne ruckeln
<dadrc> Ich würd dir Xubuntu empfehlen
<absolon> kann man da bei ubuntu nix machen??
<absolon> würde ne neuere Grafikkarte reichen wenn man die nachrüstet??
<dadrc> Ajo, wenn du bereit bist, ein bisschen Geld reinzustecken, klar
<dadrc> Irgendwas kleines passives mit ein bisschen Grafikleistung
<absolon> na es ist son schmaler dell pc
<absolon> also einfach ne grafikkarte bestellen einbauen 
<absolon> muss ubuntu nicht neu aufsetzen??
<dadrc> Nö, das macht das Ubuntu mit
<absolon> ok danke für die infoo
<absolon> schönen tag noch
<ingopan> [13:58] <ingopan> hallo
<ingopan> [13:59] <ingopan> weiss jmd. wie ich die reaktivierungssperre,bzw. die passwort abfrage disable am anmeldebildschirm?
<ingopan> [13:59] <ingopan> ich find da ...nix ;(
<stevieh> reaktivierungssperre?
<koegs> ingopan: der soll den bildschirm nicht sperren, wenn der bildschirmschoner angeht?
<David1977> I gehe davon aus, dass er einen Autologin meint
<David1977> *Ich
<koegs> wir werden es nie wissen :)
<David1977> noch isser ja da ;)
<ingopan> ja ;)
<ingopan> also ich will kein pw nach 5 mins eingeben
<ingopan> wenn ich idle
<ingopan> kurz zuvor derdunkelt sich der schirm etwas
<ingopan> was muss ich da machen?
<David1977> ingopan: welches Ubuntu?
<David1977> Ich nutze Kubuntu hier und da ist es in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Anzeige und Monitor"
<David1977> Dort dann die Bildschirmsperre suchen und ändern
<Jochen_wvdT> exception
<jokrebel> ingopan: Du solltest schon erzählen, welches Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche Du nutzt. 
<jokrebel> sonst wirst Du auch weiterhin erfolglos auf Antworten hoffen.
<ingopan> ich nutze kubuntu 16.04
<ingopan> mit der ..."normalen"
<stevieh> ingopan: dann schau mal in den Systemeinstellungen
<ingopan> da war ich jetzt ... 40 mal.
<ingopan> paswortsperre, reaktivierungssperre ... nix dergleichen.
<stevieh> ich hab kein kubuntu... aber sicher gibt es da was.
<David1977> ingopan: immer noch die Displaysperre?
<David1977> Habe ich doch vorhin beschrieben
<David1977> "Anzeige und Monitor" unter Kubuntu
<David1977> Dann "Bildschirmsperre"
<ingopan> ja.
<David1977> Also..."Einstellungen->Systemeinstellungen->Anzeige und Monitor->Bildschirmsperre->Passwortabfrage nach: x Zeit" disablen
<ingopan> da ist nix. links ist anzeige-einrichtung
<ingopan> compositor
<ingopan> gamma
<David1977> http://imgur.com/00dQkkc
<David1977> schick mal nen Screenshot
<David1977> welches Kubuntu ist das? 14.04 oder 16.04?
<ingopan> 16.04
<David1977> ok, dann kann das anders sein als bei mir. Ich habe noch 14.04
<David1977> dann kannst du aber "Bildschirmmsperre" bei der Systemeinstellung eingeben und dann sollte ein Symbol angezeigt werden, welches dieses Thema behandelt
<David1977> rechts oben sollte so eine Art Suchfeld sein
<ingopan> http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/TPQfxBAt/file.html
<ingopan> auch kein suchfeld
<ingopan> ah doch, aber Bildschirmmsperre findet nix
<David1977> mach doch mal bitte einen Screenshot von der Gesamtübersicht der Systemeinstellungen
<ingopan> hab ich doch
<ingopan> http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/TPQfxBAt/file.html
<ingopan> gibts da kein snapshot tool was automatisch z.b. auf imgur hochlaed?
<David1977> Nein, das ist nur das von den Anzeigeeinstellungen
<David1977> Ich möchte einen Screenshot von allen möglichen Systemeinstellungen
<David1977> Das will ich: http://imgur.com/rzsNPk6
<ingopan> da bin ich doch
<David1977> *seufz*....dann mach doch mal bitte den Screenshot davon
<David1977> Das was du geliefert hast waren nur die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von Monitoreinstellungen
<ingopan> http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/3HyEpOy5/file.html
<ingopan> bitte
<David1977> und unter Compositor kannst du da nichts finden?
<David1977> es sollte dir einige Möglichkeiten gegeben werden, wenn du nur "Bildschirm" in das Suchfeld oben eingibts
<David1977> Sozusagen eine Art "Autovervollständigung"
<David1977> Da dann vielleicht das passende raussuchen und schauen, welches Symbol dann noch entsprechend hinterlegt ist
<ingopan> ich kenne kompositor nicht
<ingopan> habs!
<ingopan> der trick ist gut mit der autovervollst.
<David1977> na bitte
<David1977> es geht doch ;)
<ingopan> "arbeitsflächenverhalten"
<ingopan> klingt schon so pervers lol
<ingopan> danke !
<David1977> gern
<DevNope> Hi
<DevNope> Habe folgendes Problem beim kompilieren von banshee: No package 'gstreamer-sharp-1.0' found
<DevNope> Distribution: Xenial Xerus
<ingopan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/510437/how-to-build-the-latest-version-of-banshee-on-ubuntu
<DevNope> git://github.com/inizan-yannick/gstreamer-sharp-1.0.git gibt es nicht mehr
<David1977> DevNope: dann hilft dir vielleicht dieses Git weiter: https://github.com/gstreamer-sharp/gstreamer-sharp/tree/1.0
<David1977> brauchst aber noch autoconf und libtool falls das noch nicht installiert ist
<DevNope> checking for gmcs... no ist die Ausgabe nach dem kompilieren von https://github.com/gstreamer-sharp/gstreamer-sharp/tree/1.0
<David1977> was jetzt gmcs sein soll kann ich dir nicht sagen, sorry
<David1977> DevNope: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/mono-gmcs
<David1977> ist aber auch in den paketquellen enthalten
<David1977> so sieht das bei mir aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16193767/
<David1977> nach: apt-cache policy mono-gmcs
<DevNope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16193810/
<David1977> Dann musst du das wohl erstmal noch installieren
<David1977> ist aber alles nur geraten
<David1977> DevNope: nutzt du debian?
<DevNope> Nein
<David1977> ok
<David1977> war nur gerade verwirrt: debian wheezy/main amd64 Packages
<DevNope> ja die source list ist vermurkst
<David1977> gib doch mal bitte die ausgabe von: apt-get policy mono-mcs | pastebinit
<DevNope> Jetzt habe ich alle sources wieder auf default
<DevNope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16194026/
<DevNope> mono-xbuild mono-devel mono-mcs alle installiert
<David1977> ok...und klappt immer noch nicht mit dem gstreamer-sharp kompilieren?
<DevNope> gstreamer-sharp geht immer nich nicht und endet wieder mit checking for gmcs... no
<David1977> Dann bin ich jetzt absolut raus, sorry
<DevNope> Das liegt an den fucking depencies von banshee die nicht richtig aktualiesiert worden sind: http://banshee.fm/download/development/
<DevNope> Aber um banshee scheint sich keiner mehr zu kümmern.
<David1977> und in den offiziellen paketquellen ist banshee nicht mehr vorhanden?
<David1977> bei 16.04?
<David1977> mag eine ältere Version sein, dann....
<David1977> bei 14.04 kann ich noch: 2.9.0+really2.6.2-2ubuntu2.1
<David1977> installieren
<DevNope> Das Problem ist das ich den Source-Code umschreiben muss. Aber ich tendiere schon fast dazu einen eigenen Player von Grund auf zu schreiben.
<David1977> ok...also wenn ich vorher schon raus war...dann bin ich es jetzt noch viel mehr :D
<DevNope> Es gibt nämlich meines Wissen keinen Player + Android-App, wo man die Musiktitelbewertung vernünftig abgleichen kann.
<David1977> Das will ich nicht ausschließen. Kodi kann zwar auch eigene Bewertungen von Musiktiteln, aber das wird nicht das sein, was du möchtest
<DevNope> Doch Kodi wäre im Prinzip ok. Ist aber leider als Mediacenter ursprünglich gedacht und auch noch nicht davon weg. Das ist ärgerlich.
<David1977> Das wird es auch nie :D
<David1977> liegt ja schon im ehemaligen Namen
<David1977> XBMC = Xbox Media Center
<DevNope> Wenn ich Kodi auf Android starte kann ich das nicht im Hintergrund als Player laufen lassen, wenn ich z.B. surfe
<David1977> Wäre irgendwie fatal, wenn es kein Mediencenter mehr wäre ;)
<David1977> bist du da sicher?
<David1977> Ich meine, das geht schon
<David1977> will ich aber nicht beschwören
<DevNope> Naja werde wohl zu stackoverflow und askubuntu mit meinen Problemen müssen. Hier sind ja keine Developer, leider.
<David1977> nein, du hast recht...habs gerade mal auf meinem Nexus 5x installiert und habe nicht die Option was anderes zu machen, wenn es gestartet ist
<holish> wenn ich auf meinem system ein älteres openssl samt libssl-dev einsetzen will, compiliere ich das am besten aus den sourcen oder gibt es irgendwo ältere packages? die version sollte von vor dem DROWN-patch (müsste 1.0.2g sein)
<jokrebel> warum sollte man veraltetes ssl nutzen wollen, hollish?
<holish> jokrebel: uni projekt zum thema drown-attacke
<DevNope> Naja hier ist die Diskussion für Banshee-Kompilieren eröffnet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/766522/banshee-compiling-on-ubuntu-16-04-fails
<snooky1> huhu :)
<snooky1> Ich habe ne Festplatte auf der ist ubuntu. Jetzt habe ich nur die Platte hier und nen Win Laptop. Wie kann ich jetzt auf die Platte zugreifen?
<stevieh> ext3fs für windows installieren
<snooky1> hab ich versucht
<snooky1> geht nicht
<snooky1> die platte ist mit LVM verschlüsselt ich komm da nicht drauf :(
<stevieh> tja, dann haste Pech gehabt.
<bekks> LVM ist keine Verschlüsselung, sondern ein Volume Manager.
<stevieh> Live Linux auf den Laptop.
<k1l_> dann boote die platte halt
<nagetier> dann vergiss es.. boote ein live-linux
<stevieh> https://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/extfs-windows-pro/
<nagetier> stevieh, ^5
<snooky1> er hat bei der installation bzw partition die installation mit der verschlüsselung ausgewählt
<snooky1> das ist doch LVM oder nicht?
<bekks> LVM ist keine Verschlüsselung, sondern ein Volume Manager.
<snooky1> ich habe die im usb gehäuse also einfach ne live cd booten und mounten?
<stevieh> ne live cd booten und sich mit dem mounten von crypted devices befassen
<k1l_> snooky1: boote einfach von der platte
<snooky1> k1l_: also einfach boot von usb und fertig!?
<snooky1> ich will die daten ja kopieren auf meinen laptop
<k1l_> boote einfach von dem usb adapter, den du da an die platte gepömpelt hast. 
<k1l_> von da aus kannste doch die daten auf die win kiste schieben
<snooky1> achso, dann die win platte einbinden und mit cp kopieren
<snooky1> ich boote dann mal
<snooky1> ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-03
<BobTucson_> Hallo
<riff_> Hallo bin neu dabei und probiere gerade mit Mate rum, bin schon einmal beeindruckt das man so leicht in Kontakt aufnehmen kann. & das in deutsch! wow
<pintman> Willkommen riff_ :)
<riff_> Danke,danke :_)
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> gibt es sowas wie xmlgrep?  habe hier eine xml log datei und möchte z.b ganze zweige mit bestimmten nachrichten ausblenden
<pintman> iw2, meinst du xml_grep?
<iw2> ja vlt meine ich das bzw xgrep
<ingopan> weiss jmd. wie man mit shutter bilder zu imgur hochlaed?
<ingopan> ich kann da nichts auswählen, kein oauth ,kein guest login
<jokrebel> ingopan: also bei mir geht das. Bin aber grad nicht am Rechner sondern nur am Handy. 
<ingopan> jokrebel:wann bist du denn normal/wieder erreichbar?
<abel_> Hallo
<abel_> xc
<jokrebel> ingopan: jetzt ;-)
<ingopan> cool
<ingopan> ich nutze  kubuntu 16.04
<ingopan> hab aber noch ein anderes problem: habe einen bt kopfhoerer den ich gerne as rimäre audioquelle (ausgabe) nutzen möchte
<jokrebel> ingopan: Oh! ... hier klappt das hochladen auf imgur auch nicht. Kommt ne Fehlermeldung. "Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau"
<ingopan> wie stell ich um von stereo audio (laptop) auf bt device?
<ingopan> in den audio settings ist er konfiguriert, bt ist verbunden
<jokrebel> ohje - mit Bluetooth hab ich noch nicht so viel gemacht, außer mal ein Bild vom Handy auf den PC geschoben
<ingopan> jokrebel:dann muss ich wen anders anhauen deswegen danke trotzde
<ingopan> m
<jokrebel> ingopan: Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche nutzt Du denn?
<ingopan> kubuntu 16.04 mit kde
<ingopan> plasma
<jokrebel> der Upload zu ITmages als Gast geht aber: http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/0503/h_1462295108_7856420_65908dd228.jpeg
<nagetier> ingopan, schau mal in den Pulseaudio-Einstellungen, wegen der bt Sache
<ingopan> oeh?
<ingopan> jokrebel:ist das ein plugin oder ein anderes programm?
<nagetier> ingopan, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol/
<jokrebel> ingopan: Ich hab da einfach anstell von Imgur-Gast einen anderen vorhandenen Eintrag gewählt.
<ingopan> ich kann da nix anklicken, sehe da paar blaue knoeppe
<ingopan> aber ich kann nicht einen selektieren
<ingopan> im ubuntu forum war das noch bei jmd. anderem so, aber es gab keine antwort drauf ;(
<_moep_> irgendnen scriptblocker?
<ingopan> oeh?
<ingopan> nicht das ich wüsste
<ingopan> bin relativ neu im linux land ...
<jokrebel> ingopan: Vielleicht ist es dann bei Dir nur nicht aktiviert? http://askubuntu.com/questions/428828/upload-images-to-imgur-account-from-shutter
<_moep_> ach shit, vergiss es hab nur die hälfte des backlogs gelesen
<jokrebel> ingopan: Wenn Du auf "Exportieren" klickst in Shutter, poppt ein Fenster "Hochladen/Exportieren" auf. Im Reiter "öffentliches Hosting" kann man das Konto wählen. Bei mir sind da gleich 8 Uploadhoster hinterlegt (unter anderem eben imgur (geht nicht) und ITmages (geht))
<ingopan> ich haette das aber gerne automatisiert, geht das ?
<ingopan> zum bt device:klappt alles.
<ingopan> danke nagetier
<jokrebel> ingopan: ToileLibre scheint auch zu gehn. Im Link von vorhin steht, wie man das in den Einstellungen verändern kann.
<jokrebel> ingopan: Du hast grade 2 Tickets gleichzeitig am laufen. "Was" hättest Du gerne automatisiert?
<ingopan> ich möchte ein snapshot tool haben, aehnlich greenshot in windows, mit dem man per traybar? rechtsklick einen bereich ausschenidet und dieser dann autom. auf  einen hoster, z.b. imgur geuppt wird
<ppq> das screenshot programm von xfce kann auf imgur hochladen
<ppq> aber keine ahnung ob das sonen panel knopf hat
<ppq> oh doch, hat es
<jokrebel> hättest Du dann nicht besser "danach" gefragt, als nach "warum geht imgur in shutter nicht"?
<ingopan> d.h.?
<ingopan> ja mag sein, aber haengt ja auch irgendwie zusammen
<ppq> ja, das kann auch bereich auswählen. 
<ingopan> wie krieg ich das auf kde ?
<jokrebel> ingopan: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat KDE so ein Desklet/Panel-App oder wie die Dinger dort heisten zum Pasten. Da kann man einfach was drag&drop'en und wird automatisch hochgeladen.
<ppq> ingopan, xfce4-screenshooter heißt das paket. müsste auch in kde gehen, jo
<oxto> ist bildschirmfoto nicht standard in ubuntu?
<ingopan> ich will halt möglichst wenig einzelne schritteklar
<ingopan> besser wäre ausschneide->ul zack;)
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce/Bildschirmfoto/
<oxto> genau ppq
<ppq> das ist der von xubuntu, oxto 
<ppq> ubuntu hat einen anderen
<jokrebel> na ich weiß ja nicht. Ich möcht nicht gleich jeden Screenshot direkt hochgeladen haben, ohne vorher die wenigstens die Möglichkeit zu haben, das ein oder andere zu verpixeln. Aber jeder wie er meint.
<ppq> jokrebel, wird nicht direkt hochgeladen, man kriegt erstmal nen dialog.
<ingopan> jep, und dann ul.
<oxto> wie das ppq? ich hab ubuntu und der ist wie der fuer xubuntu oder seh ich nicht richtig?
<ppq> jokrebel, http://i.imgur.com/JeX4V4e.png
<ppq> voll meta, da nen screenshot von zu machen.
<ppq> oxto, ich hab keine ahnung von ubuntu
<ppq> also, unity
<ppq> nur xubuntu
<oxto> ppq ich bin von xubuntu auf ubuntu umgestiegen und da ich unity nicht mag hab ich die xfce-umgebung genommen da ist das an sich genau gleich
<jokrebel> ppq: Und da geht auf imgur hochladen noch? Warum mag da dann Shutter nicht mehr?
<ppq> oxto, dann hast du ja quasi xubuntu ;)
<ppq> jokrebel, keine ahnung.
<ppq> vielleicht haben die was verbockt in einem update
<ppq> und ja, es geht noch
<oxto> achso ppq ... wenn das so ist okay ... ich bin nicht so informiert ueber die verschiedenen linux-distributionen und deren grafischen umgebungen
<ingopan> ok klappt mit dem hochladen.
<ppq> oxto, xubuntu unterscheidet sich von ubuntu nur in der desktopumgebung
<jokrebel> ppq: Oder bist Du bei imgur registriert?
<ingopan> wier krieg ich das xfce bildschirmfoto jetzt in die traybar ..oder wie das bei kde heisst in den panel?
<ppq> jokrebel, das tut nichts zur sache, zur API nutzung braucht man keinen account
<ppq> da musst du einen kde-spezialisten fragen, ingopan 
<ppq> haben die sonst einen eigenen channel? #kde?
<ppq> ja
<ingopan> ok danke!
<ingopan> jokrebel:in shutter kannst du aber mithilfe der blauen buttons selektieren ja?
<ingopan> kann ich neben kde auch xfce installen?
<ingopan> ich hab einfach kde genommen weil es am ehesten wie windows aussah
<ingopan> (ich weiss ist peinlich) ... aber ich hatte angst
<jokrebel> ingopan: keine Ahnung, mit welchen blauen Buttons ich wo was selektieren können sollte.
<ingopan> jokrebel:in den upload einstellungen in shutter, die meine ich
<oxto> ingopan du kannst aber nicht beide desktop-umgebungen gleichzeitig nutzen aber du kannst im login zu deinem desktop die umgebung wechseln
<jokrebel> ingopan: Du kannst relativ unbesorgt mehrere Desktopvarianten gleichzeitig installiert haben und im Login-Screen lustig ständig hin und her wechseln.
<ingopan> danke.
<oxto> ich hab auch lieber eine windows-aehnliche umgebung
<ingopan> was nimmt man denn so als "user von welt" heutzutage?
<oxto> man nimmt das was man braucht und wies am besten passt
<jokrebel> ingopan: In den Einstllungen kann ich Haken setzen oder entfernen. Je Anbieter für "anonym" und "autorisiert"
<ingopan> nur ich weiss ja nicht was ich brauche ...
<ingopan> jokrebel:und das kann ich genau nicht.
<ingopan> shutter wirkt bei mir wie "locked"
<nagetier> ingopan, ich würde vorschlagen dir alle, oder eine grobe Vorauswahl, anzusehen. Dann entscheide dich, und installiere mit der neu
<jokrebel> ingopan: Ohne Umgewöhnen gehts eh nicht. Schau Dir in Ruhe alle an und vergleiche. Ist echt geschmackssache.
<nagetier> schön ist auch eine tägliche und eine kleine, oder halt größere, zu verwenden
<nagetier> auch beißt sich die Kombination weniger
<nagetier> ingopan, dazu lässt sich auch sehr gut VirtualBox verwenden
<ingopan> stimmt. kann man virtualbox so configgn, dass ich ihm sage boote von meiner ersten hd = windows 10?
<ingopan> oder muss man virtuelle platten anlegen?
<Rochvellon> bei VB weiß ich nicht, geht, glaube ich, auch nicht. Jedoch könnte das KVM machen
<nagetier> ingopan, afair klappt das, dazu lese aber bitte nach
<nagetier> ingopan, oder frage ich Channel hier auf freenode nach
<nagetier> s/ich/hier
<nagetier> wat?
<nagetier> sollte verständlich sein ;)
<nagetier> wobei ich das ehrlich gesagt selber nicht haben wollen würde. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man auch ab und zu nativ bootet
<ingopan> warum nicht?
<ingopan> spart ne menge hd platz und trallala
<nagetier> ingopan, mir ist nicht ganz klar wie der Gerätemanager damit zurechtkommt
<ingopan> mir auch nicht, deshalb frag ich;)
<nagetier> finde es heraus :)
<nagetier> wäre allerdings schon eine colle Lösung, die mir auch gefallen würde
<nagetier> coole*
<jokrebel> driftet jetzt aber wohl schon etwas vom Ubuntu-Support ab, oder?
<nagetier> wahr
<ingopan> war ja auch nur ne frage am rande und man muss nicht direkt schrein das polen offen ist.
<ankl> Servus zusammen
<ankl> Kann mir jemand beim Thema /run/wpa_supplicant# l
<ankl> p2p-dev-wlp2s0=  wlp2s0=
<ankl> weiterhelfen?
<ankl> Mein System (Ubuntu 16.04) kann sich nicht mehr mit Accesspoints verbinden.
<jokrebel> über 2 Minuten Geduld! Respekt
<halunke> moinsen
 * pintman nickt
<halunke> wie kriege ich einmal eingestellte WLAN-Benutzer/PW aus dem keyring?
<halunke> habe ein problem mit einem wlan und er zeit immer den falschen benutzer an (ausgegraut, nicht änderbar)
<halunke> zeit=zeigt
<halunke> kann nur das PW ändern
<mona> hallo, brauche dringend hilfe beim usb-boot im bios. habe den stick auf 32fat fornatiert, unetbootin die ubuntu mate 32.iso draufgezogen, aber beim boot klappt es nicht
<mona> an verschiedenen computer kommt die meldung "missing operating system". kann jemand helfen?
<pintman> mona, das iso muss nicht auf den stick kopiert werden, sondern z.B. mit win32distimager auf den stick geschrieben werden.
<mona> ja, diese aufgabe regelt im normalfall ja unetbootin
<mona> ein programm welches den stick bootfähig machen soll
<pintman> OK, das tool kannte ich noch nicht.
<pintman> Die Hinweise in der FAQ unten auf https://unetbootin.github.io/ hast du schon ausprobiert?
<mona> ich habe ziemlichen respekt vorm bios. im bios (2 computer) kommt die meldung  missing operating system
<pintman> Hast du unten auf meiner verlinkten Seite gelesen: "My USB stick isn't booting, what should I do?"  ??
<mona> ja, ich habe nochmal auf 32fat... übrrschreiben
<mona> überschrieben
<pintman> Und dann erneut das ISO auf den Stick übetragen?
<mona> ja
<pintman> Komisch. Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.
<pintman> Wo kommt das ISO denn her?
<mona> meine schon. Mein Vorgehen: Gparted geöffnet->medium ausgehngt-> stick formatiert (fat32) -> unetbootin 
<jokrebel> mona: Versuch es doch einfach mal mit dem Ubuntu-Satrmedienersteller.
<mona> ubuntumate.org
<mona> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-common usb-creator-gtk -> diesen?
<pintman> Dort wird auch win32disk imager empfohlen. Schau mal hier unten auf der Seite. http://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive/
<mona> aber kann es daran liegen?
<pintman> Ja.
<mona> diese anlöeitung dort ist für den raspberry pi gedacht, also micro
<pintman> Leider die einzige Anleitung, die ich auf der Seite finden kann.
<pintman> Zu Sicherheit kannst du auch nochmal in #ubuntu-mate nachfragen.
<mona> ok danke
<pintman> oder in #mate
<pintman> Büdde.
<monir> hallo?
<ppq> hallo
<monir> weiß jemand zufällig ob es möglich ist mit deja jup (oder wie das heißt) .. distributions-übergreifend wiederherzustellen..? 
<monir> wollte eigentlich nur hexchat testen.. aber wo ich schon mal hier bin ;)
<ppq> ich kenne dejadup nicht, aber wenn es kompatible versionen mit ähnlichen einstellungen sind, sollte das kein problem sein
<ppq> zumindest wenn du nur nutzdaten damit sicherst/wiederherstellst
<ppq> bei system-/konfigurationsdateien siehts natürlich anders aus
<monir> merci bien :)
<monir> ja es geht um persönliche daten. habe verschiedene linux versionen
<ppq> jo, das sollte kein problem sein
<ppq> am datenformat, das das nutzt, wird sich ja wohl nicht so oft was ändern
<monir> ja dachte ich mir irgendwie schon, 
<monir> übringens, ubuntu mate konnt ich installieren, mit dem usb-creator
<monir> warum ews mit unetbootin nicht geht weiß ich nicht. habe den bis jetzt immer benutzt
<bekks> Was ist "ews"?
<bekks> Oder meinst du "es"?
<monir> -w ja 
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach dd benutzen. :)
<ppq> ja, unetbootin ist oft zickig. empfehle das eigentlich auch keinem, das prorgamm von ubuntu ist schon ok. oder dd, genau... ist das einfachste wenn man nicht terminalscheu ist
<monir> ich nutz jetzt schon 2 jahre linux, aber das terminal ist mir manchmal echt noch zu schwer
<ppq> den umgang mit dd zu lernen lohnt sich
<monir> ganze terminal lohnt sich :)
<monir> aber danke nochmal
<Amm0n> Wenn man einen größeren Stick hat kann man auch mit grub2 verschiedene isos booten
<jokrebel> Amm0n: Oder man nimmt, wenn man es einfacher haben will, einfach MultiSystem
<Amm0n> eine Zeile in der grub.cfg ändern und das iso draufkopieren ist nicht schwer
<manjaro> hallo
<manjaro> pacman
<dasmalneFRAGE> HEY LEUTE!
<dasmalneFRAGE> nur eine frage :)))
<dasmalneFRAGE> kann mir jmd sagen ob ubuntu 16.04 mittlerweile einigermaßen stabil ist?
<mrkramps> nein.
<dasmalneFRAGE> Was?
<k1l> es ist stabil
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-04
<doc_gonzo> hi!
<doc_gonzo> http://pastebin.com/VMQu3Fk8
<doc_gonzo> ich möchte nun, dass das Ergebnis von awk an find als -iname (Ergebnis von AWK) übergeben wird
<doc_gonzo> alsom quasi sowas -> awk ' $1 ~ "SITE" { find private/upload/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -iname $2 }' < proftpd/site-cmd.log
<LupusE> hi
<helm> Hallo, hab ein Problem Firefox davon zu überzeugen, einen Link mit einer Applikation von meinem Laufwerk zu öffnen.
<J-BBB> Nimm eine Kalaschnikow und zwing ihn :D
<Robert_Zenz> helm, was passiert und was fuer ein Laufwerk ist das?
<helm> J-BBB: Ist 'ne Option. Würde ich mir aber gerne für Schlimmeres aufheben. ;)
<jokrebel> Und was gibst Du im Firefox für einen Link ein und wie lautet die Fehlermeldung? helm 
<helm> Öffnen eines Links (z.B. PDF) mit "Öffnen mit..." statt der Default Applikation
<helm> Und dann bekomme ich nur eine Liste der installierten Applikationen und die Möglichkeit online zu suchen. - Ich würde aber gerne einfach nur eine Applikation von meinem Laufwerk angeben. (Etwas das ich in meinem Home-Folder installiert habe)
<jokrebel> Also im Firefox - Pulldownmenü - Datei - Datei öffnen... ?  oder wie? 
<Robert_Zenz> helm, im selben Dialog kannst du auch ein Kommando angeben.
<Fuchs> helm: das sollte so eigentlich ootb möglich sein, sonst kannst Du das in den Firefox Einstellungen pro Dateityp festlegen, und da kann man definitiv X-Beliebige Applikationen nehmen
<Robert_Zenz> helm, ahcos, im Firefox...ich kann da dann auch noch andere Applikationen auswählen.
<dadrc> Gestern mein 15.10 aktualisiert, seitdem ist Win+→ TTY nach rechts und Win+← TTY nach link
<dadrc> Wie krieg ich denn das wieder weg?
<helm> Geht leider nicht: Bild 1 ist das was ich bekomme und Bild 2 das was ich möchte: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3N4sgRS_8YXUjZGeFRoRUtVX3M
<k1l> bild 2 ist von windows?
<helm> Ja
<jokrebel> Windows nutzen. Problem solved.
<k1l> helm: welche app willst du denn haben, die da nicht angezeigt wird?
<helm> /home/username/pfad/zu/meiner/installierten/app
<k1l> ja die ist nicht im path, deine geheime app
<helm> Deswegen ja: "Durchsuchen..." - Pfad angeben, fertig. Hat auch schon mal unter Ubuntu funktioniert.
<jokrebel> helm: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Ubuntu und mit welchem Desktop? Bei mir sieht das ganz schön anders aus (und funktioniert auch anders) 
<jokrebel> Na dann! Viel Erfolg noch. Ich muss jetzt los
<ingopan> Moin
<ingopan> Weiss jmd. wieso ich in den Shutter (Bildschirmsnapshot-Tool) in den Preferences nichts auswählen kann?
<ingopan> Da sind blaue checkboxes, da gehen aber leider nix.
<ingopan> Und ohne kann ich keinen upload auf einen hoster einstellen.
<stevieh> in welchen preferences kannst du nix einstellen?
<ingopan> in den shutter preferences für upload.
<stevieh> da kann man so ziemlich gar nix aktivieren. Vielleicht müssen da erst die passenden plugins installiert sein?
<ingopan> das war meine frage.
<ingopan> ich komm damit nicht klar. wie ist hier vorzugehen?
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> nach den plugins sucen
<ingopan> oeh ...ok 
<ingopan> danke
<ingopan> ich schau mal
<k1l> in de rzeit hätte man es schon 100 mal manuell zu imgur hochgeladen
<stevieh> :-)
<rentier_> Huhu! Kann man ext4 irgendwie halbwegs unkompliziert ohne formatieren in ext3 umwandeln?
<Fuchs> rentier_: warum?  (ext3 Treiber koennen ext4 lesen und schreiben)
<Fuchs> (weil: eher nein)
<stevieh> ext4 = ext3+journal, oder?
<stevieh> wenn ich mich grob erinner kannst du das journal sogar abschalten...
<Fuchs> nein, das waere ext2->ext3
<Fuchs> ext4 ist primaer extends und ein paar Limits weniger
<Fuchs> wenn man das nicht hat, sollte ext3 Treiber ext4 handhaben koennen
<stevieh> oh.
<stevieh> wie die Zeit vergeht :-)
<Fuchs> so oder so, Umwandeln kann man nur in der Theorie und ich wuerde nicht, deswegen die Frage
<rentier_> es ist halt wegen dem Dune Player
<rentier_> der kann laut Datenblatt nur ext3
<rentier_> ich hab meine neue Videoplatte versehentlich ext4 formatiert
<stevieh> probiers einfach
<k1l> ext3/4 sollten im kernel sein. wobei ext3 mittlerweile sogar rausgeflogen ist?. ich würd es probieren
<doev> Warum will mir das Paket nvidia-opencl-dev denn wine deinstallieren?
<doev> finde ich jetzt gar nicht so gut.
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das x200 mit 16.06 dazu bringen, das stärkste WLAN-Signal des jeweiligen Netzes nutzen soll? Das Teil meldet sich gerne am Router an, obwohl der Repeater ein besseres Signal liefert.
<Rochvellon> err, 14.04
<doev> Wie kann ich testen, ob opencl korrekt installiert ist? Weil es scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
<doev> wie kann ich einfach auf nvidia-331 downgraden?
<k1l> den 331 gibts bei 14.04 nicht mehr
<Rochvellon> err, doch, k1l, für nvidia-319 sehe ich hier 331, während nvidia-331 340 hat, aber was dieses soll, weiß wohl nur Canonical
<doev> k1l, in den quellen ist er aber noch drin
<doev> bei der grafischen Oberfläche aber nicht mehr.
<doev> ich meine bei "zusätzliche Treiber"
<k1l> Rochvellon: bei 16.04?
<Rochvellon> k1l: bei 14.04
<Rochvellon> [15:41:02] <k1l> den 331 gibts bei 14.04 nicht mehr
<k1l> oh, meinte 16.04 oben, sorry
<Rochvellon> aso
<doev> ich versuche mal den 304.131
<doev> hä? wenn ich den Eintrag für "nvidia-331-dev" in Synaptic auswähle, zeigt er mir in der Beschreibung "Transitional package for nvidia-340-dev" an.
<Rochvellon> doev: Du kannst mit "sudo apt-get install <Paket>" und "sudo apt-get purge <Paket>" oder "sudo apt-get remove <Paket>" die entsprechenden Pakete über die Kommandozeile (de-)installieren
<Rochvellon> ja, doev, unter 14.04 auch
<k1l> doev: ja, die versionen der treiber wurden auf die versionen von nvidia angehoben.
<doev> ah, ok
<ingopan> Wo find ich denn die netzwerkeinst. wo ich eine fixe ip vergeben kann=
<ingopan> ?
<k1l> ingopan: im network-manager?
<doev> Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine alte Anwendung laufen lassen will, unter 12.04 war sie fehlerfrei, aber unter 14.04 ist der opencl-Support fehlerhaft.
<ingopan> das problem ist immer
<ingopan> dass ich diese tools nie finde
<k1l> ingopan: rechte maus klick auf das netzwerk symbol im systray
<ingopan> danke
<doev> und ich bin wohl nicht der einzige mit dem Problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/576338/why-opencl-is-not-default-14-04-nvidia-331
<ingopan> wieso findet man das nicht über einstellungen und dann oben rechts suche.
<ingopan> zu komplizuiert imho.
<k1l> hä?
<doev> ... neu booten
<k1l> ingopan: du kannst auch in systemeinstellungen > netzwerk gucken.
<strohalm> k1l: ip ist das einfachere tool ;)
<ingopan> k1l> ingopan: du kannst auch in systemeinstellungen > netzwerk gucken.    habb da nix gefunden
<k1l> ingopan: welches ubuntu hast du da denn ganz genau?
<ingopan> kubuntu 1604 lasma
<k1l> achso. wo die kde jungs das verstecken weiß ich auswendig nicht.
<doev> ich würde ja jetzt auf 16.04 updaten, wenn ich wüßte das es dann funktioniert.
<ingopan> der verbindungseditor saved meine eingaben nicht,wieso?
<doev> Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass opencl also root funktioniert. Einmal als root benutzt läuft es dann auch mit dem normalen user.
<doev> Kann es sein, dass root irgendein Modul läd, was dem normalen User zunächst fehlt?
<frostschutz> mach vorher und nachher je einmal lsmod, vergleiche und sags uns ;)
<doev> ok
<doev> nvidia_uvm müsste es sein
<doev> http://pastebin.com/mR2X90GS
<doev> oder wie ist das zu interpretieren?
<frostschutz> diff -u ist leserlicher
<frostschutz> aber ja, sieht so aus
<doev> eigentlich wurde doch nvidia durch nvidia_uvm ausgetauscht
<doev> ich schau mal, ob es jetzt automatisch geladen wird.
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann ich das x200 mit 16.06 dazu bringen, das stärkste WLAN-Signal des jeweiligen Netzes regelmäßig suchen und nutzen soll? Das Teil meldet sich gerne am Router an, obwohl der Repeater ein besseres Signal liefert.
<Rochvellon> gnah, 14.04 ...
<doev> ok, es geht. dann ist ja alles in butter. danke soweit.
<doev> hmm, leider nicht.
<Rochvellon> hm, nvm, offenbar wird doch regelmäßig das stärkste Signal gesucht und dann genutzt
<doev> Das Module war wohl nicht das einzige was root verändert hat. Ich muss immer noch vorher opencl mit root starten.
<DevNope> Möchte gerne folgendes machen: Habe ein m3u mit den Pfaden mit Unterordnern. Jetzt möchte ich diese Dateien inklusive Unterordnern woanders hin kopieren.
<koegs> Suchen/Ersetzen im Editor deiner Wahl oder ein bisschen sed-magic :)
<David1977> meinst du wirklich sed ist dafür nötig?
<koegs> wenn die Pfade relativ sind nicht, wenn die absolut sind, dann schon
<David1977> du meinst also ob die Pfade local oder im Netzwerk sind?
<koegs> ne, ich meine du sollst dir die m3u datei angucken ob du die Pfade anpassen musst
 * David1977 muss erstmal schauen, was relative und absolute Pfade sind
<DevNope> Also die Pfade sind immer verschieden (z.B Interpret)
<David1977> ah, ok...verstanden
<DevNope> Hier ist ein abgewandelter Netzpfund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16218348/
<DevNope> Alerdings werden da die Unterordner nicht mitkopiert.
<DevNope> Bin jetzt mal für ne Stunde weg. Wäre nett, wenn das einer hier posten kann.
<koegs> was sollen wir hier posten? O.o
<koegs> du hast nichtmal genau gesagt was du eigentlich erreichen willst :D
<DevNope> m3u mit Angabe /Ordner/Unterordner/Unterordner/test.mp3 nach zb. /home//Ordner/Unterordner/Unterordner/test.mp3
<DevNope> m3u mit Angabe /Ordner/Unterordner/Unterordner/test.mp3 nach zb. /home/Ordner/Unterordner/Unterordner/test.mp3
<koegs> DevNope: kriegst du als Dev bestimmt auch selber hin
<koegs> oder einfach mal die m3us anpassen das die Pfade vernünftig angegeben werden, nämlich relativ
<DevNope> Deswegen ja nope
<David1977> sagtest du nicht letztens, dass du einen eigenen Medienplayer schreiben möchtest?
<David1977> aber egal....hat jetzt nichts damit zu tun
<koegs> DevNope: langfristig bester weg -> m3u anpassen
<Guest22971> kann ich auf einer 128GB SSD und 16GB RAM die Swap-Datei löschen ?  Platz für <root> ist gerade arg knapp ...
<koegs> Guest22971: musst halt selber schauen ob Swap überhaupt genutzt wird
<k1l> swap braucht man für hibernation. wenn du das nicht willst kannste die partition löschen. oder das swapfile.
<Guest22971> ok danke 
<LinuxCreeper> hallo
<LinuxCreeper> ok
<LinuxCreeper> .,
<debitux> zero85: du scheinst ein problem zu haben?
<UrbanFlash> hallo, mein nvidiatreiber verweigert seit heute morgen den dienst
<UrbanFlash> gestern abend hat noch alles funktioniert, heute morgen bekam ich einen schwarzen schirm zu sehen
<UrbanFlash> nach mehrmaliger de- und installation von verschiedenen versionen habe ich jetzt nur den vesa treiber am laufen
<debitux> UrbanFlash: das hatte ich auch mal. hattest du den treiber direkt von nvidia am laufen?
<UrbanFlash> der erkennt aber den zweiten schirm nicht und verwendet bei richtiger auflösung nicht die ganze fläche des schirms
<UrbanFlash> nein
<UrbanFlash> ich hab 16.04 seit ein paar monaten am laufen
<UrbanFlash> und habe immer nur den aus den repos verwendet
<UrbanFlash> hat noch nie ein problem gemacht
<UrbanFlash> die hardware ist auch ok, das parallel installierte 14.04 funktioniert normal
<UrbanFlash> gibt es eine möglichkeit das system zu zwingen den nvidia zu nehmen?
<UrbanFlash> xorg.conf gibt es keine...
<debitux> hmm, ok, leider kann ich dir dann auch nicht weiterhelfen. bei mir ging irgendwann gar nichts mehr und ich musste das system neu installieren ^^ drücke dir die daumen dass du das anderweitig hinbekommst
<UrbanFlash> ich bin eh schon kurz vor einer neuinstallation, aber ich wollte nochmal alles durchfragen
<jokrebel> UrbanFlash_: Was sagen denn die Logs? Vielleicht auch mal nen nvidia-bugreport erstellen und uns zum anschauen per link geben.
<UrbanFlash_> Xorg.0.log sagt: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<UrbanFlash_> aber dkms status sagt: nvidia-364, 364.19, 4.4.0-21-generic, x86_64: installed
<UrbanFlash_> lspci sagt: driver in use: nvidia
<UrbanFlash_> und die gui in den systemsettings sagt: verwendeter treiber: gallium/mesa
<UrbanFlash_> wie mach ich den nvidia-bugreport?
<jokrebel> in dem Du das Script nvidia-bugreport.sh ausführst
<UrbanFlash> aha
<UrbanFlash> und woher bekomm ich das?
<UrbanFlash> mein system, das repo und google können mir nicht helfen...
<UrbanFlash> ah wow, doch
<UrbanFlash> auf der ZWEITEN seite von google
<UrbanFlash> wer hätte das gedacht...
<jokrebel> das sollte durch die Installation des Nvidia-Treibers bereits mit installiert worden sein.
<UrbanFlash> najo, dann liegt es wohl irgendwo gut versteckt herum
<UrbanFlash> im path ist es nicht
<UrbanFlash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16222236/
<UrbanFlash> hier ist es jetzt
<UrbanFlash> jetzt hab ich das skript doch noch gefunden, es ist in /usr/lib/nvidia-364/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh
<UrbanFlash> meine locate datenbank war wohl noch nicht up-to-date mit dem ganzen de-/installieren des treibers
<jokrebel> Hast Du denn nach dem (erneuten) installieren des NVida-Treibers auch neu gebootet?
<UrbanFlash> ja
<UrbanFlash> das log ist vom letzten reboot, danach habe ich nichts mehr geändert
<UrbanFlash> ich hab schon alles durch was mir einfällt
<UrbanFlash> und das einzige was funktionierte bisher ist der treiber von der nvidia seite
<UrbanFlash> nichts aus den repos oder dem graphic-driver ppa
<UrbanFlash> damit wäre dann auch die notlösung erklärt die ich jetzt dann nehmen werde
<UrbanFlash> aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht...
<jokrebel> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen :-/
<UrbanFlash> ok, ich bin raus hier
<jokrebel> na toll! warum nur tu ich mir immer wieder sowas an. Meterweise Pasts lesen, noch nicht mal fertig mit Analyse aber am anderen Ende die Ungeduld in Vollendung :-(
<michael_> hallo
<michael_> gibt es hier einen irc-channel für ubuntu und raspbian?
<michael_> bzw. raspberry und ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> es gibt #raspbian
<Frickelpit> oder #ubuntu-arm
<michael_> ubuntu-mate, xubuntu und lubuntu (16.04) haben kein support, aber probleme mit audio via hdmi.
<michael_> Frickelpit, bei "#ubuntu-arm" meldet sich niemand ...
<michael_> "#raspbian" hat glaub ich nicht mit ubuntu zu tun ... unter xbian gibt es ja auch keine probleme ...
<michael_> das problem ist ubuntu xyz ...
<rid_dim_> ga
<rid_dim_> oups oo
<rid_dim_> good evening ^^
<rid_dim_> aaaah - is deutsch hier :D
<rid_dim_> abend ^^
<Frickelpit> michael_: dann warte einfach hier, bis sich jemand meldet
<michael_> debian, stretch, gibt es für die rpi2/3 nicht, aber ubuntu 16.04 (mate, lubuntu und xubuntu) funktionieren nicht sauber. xbian mit kernel 4.4.8+ macht keine probleme via hdmi ...
<michael_> ok ...
<Railworker> Hallo ich habe die Crimson Driver auf 16.04 installiert das amd controll Center etc sind aber trotz neustart nich zu finden
<jokrebel> was sind denn "Crimson Driver"?
<duno> ok, kommt wohl nichts mehr ...
<duno> schönen vatertag noch ... prost ;)
<mone> hi, hat jemand von euch schon mal musik vom iphone synchronisiert? 
<jokrebel> bestimmt
<mone> weil ich es seit mehren monaten, mit verschiedensten linux distros, nicht hinbekomme
<mone> in verschiedensten foren habe ich gelesen, dass es anscheind klappen könnte.
<ppq> jo, apple setzt alles daran, das nur mit itunes zu ermöglichen
<mone> ja, mir misfällt deren ansicht vollkommen. allerdings habe ich leider ein iphone..
<mone> und würde gerne musik hören :/
<ppq> hast du einen halbwegs flotten rechner?
<ppq> wenn ja, installier dir virtualbox und lad eine von den fertig konfigurierten windows vboxen runter, die microsoft kostenlos anbietet zum IE testen für webdeveloper
<ppq> die muss man zwar nach x tagen resetten, aber das macht ja nichts
<ppq> dann kannst du itunes nehmen und musst nicht basteln
<mone> hmm. daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... itunes müsste man dennoch installieren
<ppq> irgendwie™ geht es bestimmt auch ohne, aber da rumzufummeln hätte ich ja keine lust
<mone> ok, das schaue ich mir mal an. 
<ppq> https://az412801.vo.msecnd.net/vhd/VMBuild_20141027/VirtualBox/IE11/Windows/IE11.Win7.For.Windows.VirtualBox.zip
<k1l> geht itunes nicht mit wine?
<k1l> guck mal im wiki auf ubuntuusers.de was da zu itunes und iphone steht.
<ppq> k1l, will man das sich wirklich ins haus holen?
<ubudesk> hi
<ubudesk> hab nin problem wenn ich die auflösung ändern will, meldet er mich immer ab
<ubudesk> wahrscheinlich ist sie zu klein
<ubudesk> ubuntu 14.04
<nagetier> wird ja immer schräger
<ubudesk> auch wenn ich das terminal öffne schmeißt er mich raus
<ubudesk> kann man die auflösung ändern über strg alt und 1-6
<ubudesk> sprich randr?
<ubudesk> nagetier: ne idee?
<nagetier> ubudesk, da fehlen angaben.. aber auch dann lieben sie bei mir aus
<nagetier> b
<nagetier> ubudesk, irrerweise läuft hier immer einiges recht problemlos :)
<nagetier> ubudesk, behält er sie zuvor eingestellte einstellung denn bei?
<ubudesk> ja du meinst von der auflösung?
<nagetier> ja, und nach dem abmelden
<ubudesk> nach dem abmelden ist die auflösung höher melde ich mcih wieder an ist sie extrem klein so habe ich es auch eingestellt da sie aber zu klein ist wollte ich das wieder ändern
<ubudesk> aber dann haut ermich raus hm
<nagetier> raff ich nicht
<nagetier> rum stellst du sie dannextrem klein ein?
<ubudesk> wegen vnc
<nagetier> jetzt geh weg
<ubudesk> hm?
<ubudesk> das würde ich gerne ins terminal eingeben xrandr -s 1920x1080 geht aber nicht weil wenn ich das terminal öffne haut ermich wieder raus
<nagetier> ubudesk, sammele dich bitte mal, bisher ist das nur zusammenhangsloser schmarren
<ubudesk> nagetier: wassn jetzt nicht zu verstehen?
<nagetier> ich bin raus, weitermachen
<ubudesk> wie kann man die auflösung ändern wenn es über die systemeinstellungen nicht mehr geht?
<nagetier> ubudesk, oder ich habe vorherige angaben verpasst, bisher ist "nach dem abmelden ist die auflösung höher melde ich mcih wieder an ist sie extrem klein so habe ich es auch eingestellt" und das auch noch im zusammenhang mit vnc, für mich, sehr unverständlich mit 
<nagetier> streiche mit
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-05
<DevNope_> Habe folgendes Problem: Möchte gerne puddletag verwenden.
<DevNope_> Wenn ich jedoch auf Ordner hinzufügen gehe, wird mir nicht meine externe Festplatte angezeigt, wo die MP3s drauf sind
<DevNope_> Keiner?
<GOODHEARTBEAT> Hey
<DevNope_> Problem gelöst: Die Festplatte ist unter /media eingehängt!
<dhrac> guten tag
<Punkt> moin
<Punkt> hat jemand zufällig ein tutorial für automatisierung zur hand?
<bekks> Automatisierung von was?
<Punkt> gameserver update prüfen = true -> restart
<Punkt> suche da irgendwie nen tutorial um das zu machen :/
<Frickelpit> Du willst bei jedem Update den Server neustarten?
<Punkt> jo
<Frickelpit> ziemlich unsinnig oder?
<Punkt> nope
<Punkt> weil beim restart das update installiert wird
<Punkt> wenn verfügbar
<Frickelpit> äh
<Frickelpit> bei Windows vielleicht
<Punkt> nein
<Punkt> Frickelpit es geht um gameserver :)
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> der Gameserver hat doch bestimmt einen Dienst, den man neustarten kann.
<Punkt> ganz einfach ich habe im managment programm so eingestellt das beim restart nach updates geprüft wird. aber über cronjobs hab ich nen auto restart 2x pro tag
<Punkt> ich rede hier nicht vom dedicated restart
<Punkt> sondern vom gameserver (anwendung/dienst)
<Frickelpit> ah ok, dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet
<Punkt> dachte ich mir schon :)
<Frickelpit> dachte du meinst den Server ansich
<Punkt> nene wäre ja humbuk
<Frickelpit> sag ich ja :D
<Frickelpit> was sind das für Updates?
<Punkt> game updates(steam)
<Punkt> perse gehts um ark
<Punkt> ah mom vielleicht kann ich es direkt über das tool lösen
<Punkt> hmm die frage ist jetzt
<Punkt> Frickelpit?
<Frickelpit> Punkt: Mir fällt spontan nur eine Lösung mittels Script ein, die evtl die Versionsnummer abgleicht
<Punkt> https://github.com/FezVrasta/ark-server-tools unter "Commands acting on instances"
<Punkt> habe ich ein command (update)
<Punkt> nur kanni ch es nicht ersehen ob er dann nen restart in anschluss macht
<Punkt> weill falls ja brauch ich ja nur ein neuen cronjob erstellen mit stunden interval
<Punkt> script dachte ich auch aber ich + linux + script = facepalm
<Frickelpit> Punkt: habs mir jetzt nicht angesehen aber anstelle eines restarts kannste ja mal nen echo oder eine Umleitung in eine Datei machen, dann weißt Du, ob er an der Stelle den Befehl ausführt.
<Punkt> muss ich mal schaun wie ich es mache
<Punkt> hab ja auch schon im quelltext geschaut ob ich da vielleicht was finde aber da hat man gut 600zeilen nur was mit update...
<bekks> Wie lautet der Befehl mit dem dein Gameserver nach Updates sucht?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<jokrebel> komisch - an dem Punkt kommt dann immer keine Antwort mehr ;-)
<Punkt> wer wagt es mich zu poken?
<jokrebel> Naja - der Punkt ist halt der, dass da "jemand" offensichtlich bekks Frage nicht beantwortet hat. Oder mein IRC ist seit knapp 13 Uhr kaputt
<Punkt> naja habs nicht gesehen ^^
<Punkt> hat sich aber erledigt
<Punkt> wird mit arkmanager update --saveworld --backup @server1 @server2 gemacht :) save backup restart/install falls update vorhanden
<jokrebel> ach? Und das ist dann nicht erwähnenswert? Vielleicht habe Zig Leute den ganzen Nachmittag geforscht für Dich.
<Punkt> tjoa
<Punkt> dafür gibts highlights
<Punkt> nen poke würde da helfen :)
<jokrebel> wenn ich was frage, sollte ich der jenige sein, der erst mal alles mitliest ;-)
<jokrebel> Aber wenn ich was gefragt hatte, gebietet es der Anstand, das mitzuteilen :-/
<jokrebel> + mitzuteilen, wenn ich selber die Lösung fand
<Punkt> jokrebel aber schau wann seine frage gekommen ist
<Punkt> also nach 30min sollte man schon poken
<Punkt> so einfach ist das
<Punkt> wenn ich jemand etwas frage spreche ich die person an und stehe nicht zur wand und rede mit einen
<oxto> hier ist aber kein reallife
<oxto> internet funktioniert anders
<Punkt> aber das beispiel passt auch hier
<Punkt> denn wenn ihr kein rl habt ich schon :)
<oxto> nein das beispiel geht nicht
<Punkt> tjoa und nun?
<oxto> im internet redest du mit millionen und nicht mit einer wand
<oxto> und nicht jeder von den millionen steht vor dem rechner um stets fragen zu beantworten
<jokrebel> "poken" hörte ich noch nie. Egal. Offtopic ist es allemal. und ich hab Dich auch nur eher zufällig wegen Deines Nicks gehighligtet
<Punkt> deswegen schreibt man auch denn nick/name/usw des jeweiligen users...
<Punkt> so wie ich ebend auf jokrebel nach 10min beantwortet habe
<Punkt> und warum? weil es anstand ist...
<oxto> dann geh doch wieder ins real life wo du nicht so lange warten musst, aber evtl keine antworten bekommen kannst
<Punkt> oxto was mimimist du eigendlich rum? ^^
<Punkt> haben sie im quakenet die tolls gebannt oder was?
<jokrebel> Aber mitzuteilen, wenn man die Lösung selbst gefunden hat gehört nicht zum Anstand? Aber seis drum. Alles weiter bitte im Offtopic-Kanal
<Punkt> jokrebel sehe ich auch so ich idle jetzt auch mal weiter denn es gibt noch was neben troll bashing :)
<Heart|> irgendwas stimmt mit dem letzten installierten kernel (14.04) nicht (ständig kernel panik). leider habe ich alle älteren kernel händisch gelöscht :(
<Heart|> wie bekomme ich einen älteren kernel installiert, wenn ich gar nicht mehr in diese 14.04 installation booten kann?
<dadrc> Von CD/USB booten, chroot, funktionierenden Kernel installieren
<dadrc> Siehe zB https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/#Voraussetzungen
<Heart|> hab jetzt eine andere linux partition gestartet und von dort die ssd platte der 14.04 installation eingebunden... war kurz jegliche datei sichtbar und auf einmal alles weg
<Heart|> terminal sagt dazu... Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Heart|> dann ist wohl nicht der kernel schuld sondern die platte hinüber oder?
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg" in einem Pastebin.
<Heart|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16245124/
<bekks> It's dead, Jim. Let it go.
<Heart|> also komplette ssd hinüber (alle partition im eimer?)
<bekks> ATA Bus Error, ja.
<Heart|> sh*t
<Heart|> die ist gerade mal knapp 2 jahre alt
<bekks> Macht nix. Es gibt auch HW, die kommt schon defekt an.
<bekks> Das Alter sagt nichts aus.
<Heart|> hat man auf ssd auch 2 jahre garantie?
<David1977> Ich würde einfach mal den Hersteller anschreiben. Oftmals sind die kulanter als man sich vorstellen mag
<David1977> bekks: star trek fan? ;)
<bekks> Heart|: Wie lange du Garantie hast, spielt keine Rolle. Du hast auf jeden Fall bei unter 2 Jahren Gewährleistung, als Privatkunde.
<bekks> David1977: Ja :)
<David1977> ;)
<David1977> mal eine andere Frage...kann mir jemand ein einfach zu bedienende Software empfehlen mit denen ich Bildschirmvideos machen kann? Also screencasts?
<David1977> Das Wiki lese ich gerade, aber ich mag gern die Empfehlungen hier ;)
<bekks> "IOS Kamera!.
<bekks> :)
<David1977> :D
<oxto> es gibt eine fuer gamer .. ich weiss nur nicht so viel davon
<Heart|> re eben geschaut... 17. märz 2014 :( bleibt nur noch auf kulanz zu hoffen
<David1977> oxto: wie heißt das Programm?
<oxto> muesste ich suchen ... moment
<David1977> super, danke dir
<siegbert> macht es sinn von windows auf linux umzusteigen? :)
<David1977> macht es Sinn von VW auf BMW umzusteigen oder von Rolls auf Bentley?
<David1977> siegbert: es kommt immer darauf an, was du möchtest
<David1977> für mich hat es seiner Zeit Sinn gemacht. Ich habe aber immer noch ein Windows auf einem Rechner als Dual-Boot
<siegbert> ich möchte keine spione aufm rechner :D
<David1977> siegbert: ich habe irgendwann einfach festgestellt, dass ich (fast) alles das, was ich mit Windows gemacht habe, auch mit Linux machen kann und das auch noch kostenlos
<David1977> von daher stand für mich der Entschluß fest
<David1977> Du musst halt wissen, dass Linux komplett anders als Windows funktioniert und du dich umgewöhnen musst
<David1977> Da ist viel Einarbeitszeit dabei
<David1977> *Einarbeitungszeit
<oxto> ich glaube das was ich meinte wird fuer windoof sein
<siegbert> hmm ich mache eigentlich nur emails und chatte und .. surfe :)
<oxto> world of warcraft ist ja eher windows
<David1977> Das geht auch alles mit Linux, siegbert
<David1977> oxto: ok, danke dennoch
<oxto> ja
<David1977> siegbert: ohne dir zu nahe zu treten....was oder wo chattest du?
<David1977> ggf. muss dafür Java installiert werden
<David1977> aber auch das geht unter Linux recht einfach
<siegbert> im irc... 
<siegbert> :D
<David1977> lol
<jokrebel> können wir das Offropic bitte in den entsprechenden Kanl verlegen?
<David1977> jokrebel: was meinst du?
<jokrebel> Kanal
<David1977> ist die Frage ob Windows oder Linux offtopic?
<David1977> nur damit ich hier nicht weiter schreibe ;)
<bekks> Ja, ist sie.
<David1977> ah, ok
<David1977> dann tut es mir leid
<jokrebel> David1977: Hier ist Ubuntu-Support. Also spezifische Probleme mit einer Ubuntu-Installtion
<David1977> siegbert: bitte besuche #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<siegbert> David1977, da bist du ja gar nicht
<David1977> correct ;)
<David1977> aber andere, die dir ebenso gut helfen können
<jokrebel> David1977: :-/
<David1977> das war jetzt das letzte diesbezüglich...sieh es mir nach...er ist Anfänger und es tut mir in der Seele weh ;)
<David1977> jokrebel: ^^
<jokrebel> David1977: Ist Dir aber auf der anderen Seite nicht wert zumindest mal temporär den Offtopic zu joinen ... :-(
<siegbert> genau :(
<jokrebel> David1977: Schade, das wir deshalb den Support zumüllen müssen.
<LupusE> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-06
<sudomarize> anyone active?
<jokrebel> klar
<landliebe> Hallo zusammen. Da meine Mitbewohnerin keinen Laptop hat, habe ich ihr ein Benutzerkonto auf meinem angelegt (Ubuntu 14.04. LTS). GLeichzeitig möchte ich ihr auch ein paar Ordner für die Uni freigeben. Das Freigeben an sich habe ich vorgenommen mit "chmod o+rwx $Ordner" (ich habe mich für "others" entschieden, weil ich es nicht hinbekommen habe den ordner nur für sie freizugeben. Da sowieso nur wir 2 Zugriff 
<landliebe> auf meinen Laptop haben, macht es keinen unterschied, ob alle user zugriff auf den ordner haben oder nur sie und ich). Das hat auch geklappt. Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit ihrem benutzerkonto angemeldet, finde den ordner aber nicht. hat jemand einen tipp für mich, wie genau sie jetzt darauf zugreifen kann?
<frostschutz> landliebe, wo liegt denn der ordner? wenn user b auf /home/a/ordner zugreifen soll braucht er auch zugriff auf /home/a ... das willst du dann vielleicht nicht
<landliebe> frostschutz: guter punkt. ich habe den in meinem homeverzeichnis vergraben. :x
<jokrebel> vielleicht eher mit freigaben arbeiten?
<frostschutz> landliebe, du könntest ihn nach /home/.shared/ordner verlegen und dann von beiden homeverzeichnissen aus einen symlink drauflegen (cd hierher; ln -s /home/.shared/ordner)
<frostschutz> und .shared und .shared/ordner eben für alle chmod
<landliebe> ich probier das gleich mal aus :D
<landliebe> danke
<landliebe> hab jetzt einen ordner in /home/Uni angelegt und uns beiden eine verknüpfung erstellt. auf den ordner uni haben wir beide alle rechte. Danke nochmal für den tipp. Ich habs von beiden benutzerkonten ausprobiert und es klappt :)
<silki> guten tag bin neu hir
<jokrebel> silki: Na dann willkommen. Wie können wir helfen?
<silki> wie kann ich den bildschir leser ausschalten?
<jokrebel> also ich lese meinen Bildschirm selbst. Ausschalten würde ich mich selbst nur ungern. ...keine Ahnung was Du mit "bildschir leser" meinen könntest.
<silki> ok danke 
<silki> wo finde ich handys mit dem betribsystem ubuntu 16.4?
<leszek> oh man nicht mal 2 minuten konnte er sich gedulden :P
<jokrebel> es waren doch _Über_ 2 Minuten von der letzten Frage bis zum Verlassen des Channels ;-)
<leszek> jokrebel: nicht laut meinem chat protokol: (18:47) und (18:49)
<leszek> das sind gerade exakt 2
<jokrebel> leszek: hier: 18:47:07 Frage ->  18:49:50 Quit  ;-) 
<leszek> :P
<sudomarize> Nutzt jemand hier Number26?
<k1l> hat das einen ubuntu bezug? :)
<k1l> sudomarize: sonst frag mal im #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Linuxuser> Hallo, möchte gerne Avidemux als Gui (https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Avidemux_Screenshot_Qt.png) in Xenial installieren. Was muss ich tun?
<mrkramps> Linuxuser, siehe https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/avidemux-3
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-07
<xika> moin moin! ich hab massive lags/hänger wenn neue fenster aufgehen oder ich fenster von einem auf den anderen bildschirm verschiebe. wenn ich den rechner neustarte ist es für eine weile ok. STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE hilft nicht.  grafikkarte GTX 745, ubuntu mit gnomeshell 16.04, grafiktreiber nvidia 361.42. was kann ich testen/auswerten? ich hab keine ahnung wo ich anfangen soll
<k1l_> "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999"  bitte das im terminal laufen lassen und die url hier zeigen
<xika> ok, danke
<xika> http://termbin.com/88k5
<xika> zusatzinfos: das problem oben ist neu, seit 16.04. schon seit ich den pc habe kann ich nicht mit splash-screen booten, da hängt er immer. falls das zusammenhängt
<k1l_> hmm, der nvidia ist aber geladen. könntest mal einen anderen treiber probieren anstatt dem 361.
<xika> ja mach ich. 340.96 ist verfügbar
<xika> muss mich dann nach ner weile wieder melden, problem tritt ja nicht sofort auf
<xika> vermutlich ;)
<xika> problem tritt übrigens bei allen overlays/fenstern auf. z.B. wenn ich über den fortschrittsbalken in vlc hover und er die zeit einblendet hab ich nen ~500ms freeze
<xika> ok, treiber ist gewechselt. ich reboote und melde mich dann. danke k1l_
<xika> treiber läuft http://termbin.com/x1lp bisher alles flüsssig, mal abwarten @k1l_
<string_> Hallo?
<string_> Was ist das channel topic?
<jokrebel> string_: Siehe /topic ;-)
<string_> Kennt sich jemand mit USB-Internet bonding aus?
<jokrebel> vielleicht? Besser Du stellst eine konkrete Frage. Metafragen locken keinen hinterm Ofen hervor.
<string_> Ich brauche eine Möglichekti in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS zwei USB-Internet Devices so zu bündeln, dass ich dadurch eine schnellere Internetverbindung bekomme. 
<string_> Habe zwei Android devices bzw usbmodem und zwei ISPs
<string_> Ich die Frage konkre formuliert?
<string_> Ist die Frage konkret formuliert?
<ppq> puh, das ist aber sehr speziell. gehen tut es bestimmt, aber sicherlich nicht ohne viel manuelles gefummel. stichwort ist: multihoming
<ppq> gibt es nicht geräte mit besserer antenne?
<k1l_> string_: schau mal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln/ und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ppq> bzw. mit antennenanschluss, und dann ne ordentliche antenne dazu
<string_> Habe nun viele Stunden mit Recherche aufgebracht und probiert auch die beiden links schau mal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln/ und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<string_> habe ich mir schon erfolglos zur gemüte geführt
<string_> ich glaube das dort angeführte bonding ist nur für NIC's mit eth möglich
<string_> leider bekomme ich mit den USB-Android-Connections keine eths sondern nur  so komische enx6a436de78dc9 und andere Links
<string_> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das angehen könnte, die Androidgeräte haben auch DUAL-Sim Slots aber die kann ich scheinbar mit Software auch nicht am Androidgerät bündeln ...
<bekks> Dual SIM Handies sind nicht dazu ausgelegt, beide SIMs gleichzeitif zu nutzen - was auch technisch gar nicht geht.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<bekks> Und was genau funktioniert an einem "normalen" Bond nicht, in deinem Setup?
<string_> Ich habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<string_> Zur Frage was mit einem "normalen" Bond nicht geht kann ich nur sagen, ich habe so den Eindruck, dass es nur langsamer oder schwerfälliger geht mit einem Wort schlechter oder gar nicht als mit nur einer USB-Connection
<bekks> Was an sich auch völlig klar ist, denn eine TCP Connection wird immer nur eine der beiden Strecken nutzen.
<string_> Was bedeutet das jetzt für mein Setting?
<string_> Kann man das nicht machen?
<bekks> Was für ein "Setting"?
<_moep_> ich glaube multirouting ist gemeint
<string_> für meine bei USB-Conncetions meinte ich 
<bekks> Es ist völlig klar - rein technisch - dass eine TCP connection nicht beide Leitungen gleichzeitig nutzen kann, wenn die über verschiedene Routen gehen.
<string_> Ah ok
<string_> Wie kann ich das dann mit multirouting machen?
<bekks> Garnicht. Sowas wir "Multirouting" gibt es nicht.
<string_> also gibt es für mein problem keine lösung?
<bekks> Du kannst mehrere parallele TCP Verbindungen über verschiedene Leitungen schicken, aber nicht EINE über MEHRERE Leitungen.
<string_> Ah ok verstehe
<string_> Wofür gibt es in Ubuntu diese virtuellen Netzwerkanbindungen in der graphischen oberfläche mit dem Networkmanager?
<bekks> Um verschiedene virtuelle Netzwerkanbindungen graphisch einzurichten.
<IngoPan> hallo
<IngoPan> wenn ich kubuntu versuche zu booten auf meinem neuen skylake system dann crasht der x-server? und ich sehe keine grafische oberfläche
<IngoPan> wie ist hier vorzugehen?
<IngoPan> würde gerne ubuntu installieren, aber ... so ist leider unmöglich ;(
<bekks> MAn braucht keine grafische Oberfläche zur Ubuntuinstallation.
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach mit dem server ISO installieren und anschliessend ein sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop eintippen.
<Unkn0wnCat> hi
<Unkn0wnCat> Ist jemand anwesend?
<k1l_> nope
<bekks> Laut "/names" - vielleicht.
<Unkn0wnCat> sry... bin neu im irc
<Yoshimo> wenn ich aus einer Datei alle Zeilen entfernt habe die in einer anderen Datei schon so ähnlich vorhanden sind, wie mach ich das am besten bei einem Format von Test2="Ergebnis2"  in der einen und Test2="" in der zweiten? Die Zahlen werden mehr als 1stellig, ergo ist statische Länge auch uncool
<Yoshimo> manuell mit LibreOffice Calc ist irgendwie hässlich
<bekks> Du hast in beiden Dateien identische Schlüssel und willst in der zweiten Datei alle Werte löschen?
<Yoshimo> ich habe in der ersten stehen Test2130="testergebnis" und in der zweiten Test2130="", und wenn es eine Zeile in der ersten gibt die vorhanden ist, brauch ich in Datei 2 Die Zeile mit dem gleichen Anfang aber ohne Inhalt nicht
<sdx23> nimmst du perl/python/foobar splittest an '=' und iterierst über alle keys?
<Yoshimo> ich hab davon keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt, ergo muss ich halt fragen. Programmieren war mal vor 10 Jahren in der Schule mit Maikäfern, da hab ich kaum Erfolgschancen
<oxto> du moechtest dateien vergleichen koennen nehme ich an
<oxto> so dass du nach dem vergleich bearbeiten / loeschen / sonstwas kannst
<xika> moin! ubuntu 16.04, nvidia GTX 745, treiber 340.96 (gleiches problem mit 361.42): ich hab lags/freezes wenn fenster oder mouseovers erstellt werden und wenn ich fenster von einem bildschirm in den anderen verschiebe. es hängt so zwischen 200 und 1000 ms. treiber hab ich bereits gewechselt. was kann ich noch testen/austauschen?
<ppq> xika, moin. compositing vom wm könntest du testweise mal ausmachen
<xika> da hab ich seit jahren nimmer rumgebastelt. wo stelle ich das ab?
<ppq> keine ahnung, kommt drauf an welche desktopumgebung du hast
<xika> gnome
<ppq> 3?
<xika> GNOME Shell 3.18.4
<ppq> hm, da gibts wohl kein tool wie ccsm in dem man das deaktivieren kann
<xika> ich hab mal "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface enable-animations false" gemacht. muss ich wm neustarten dafür?
<ppq> sorry, habe von gnome keine ahnun
<xika> oki. ich google mal rum
<xika> danke für den hinweis
<ppq> ansonsten mal ne live-cd mit gnome3 und nouveau treiber booten und schauen ob da alles geht
<xika> werd ich machen. danke
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-08
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Ich hab eine Verschlüsselte Home mit ecryptfs auf einer eigenen Platte(sdb). 14.04 ist auf sda. Jetzt will ich 16.04 neu aufsetzen und die Verschlüsselte /home/ wieder normal einbinden. Könnte es da Probleme geben?  
<stevieh> klar
<stevieh> aber du hast ja ein backup
<dreamon> Ich mache gerade ein Backup von den ganzen Festplatten. 
<stevieh> dann kann ja nix passieren ;-)
<dreamon> Was mich interessiert kann ich das bei der Installation schon einbinden?
<dreamon> stevieh: Doch, das ich wieder viele Stunden warten muß um das Backup zurück zu spielen ;)
<dreamon> Daher die Frage, wie ich das am besten Einbinden könnte.
<stevieh> es würde mich wundern, wenn du das bei der Installation schon einbinden kannst...
<stevieh> aber ich kenn das nicht bei 16.04
<stevieh> warum willst du schon upgraden?
<dreamon> Ja hatte ich vor ist ja schon seit ein paar Wochen draußen.
<dreamon> Wie sollte ich vorgehen? 
<stevieh> eigentlich wartem bis zur .1 
<stevieh> oder mit -d aber selbst schuld sein, wenn es Arbeit gibt.
<stevieh> wenn du eh die 14.04 benutzt machen die zwei Monate mehr doch auch den Kohl nicht fett.
<dreamon> Ich muß mal neu Aufsetzen.. hab da mit usb3.0 etwas streß.
<dreamon> Ok. Dann mach ichs in 2Monaten. Aber dann stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem. ;)
<stevieh> nein, da wirst du nen ganz normalen upgrade machen und alles geht
<dreamon> Hmm.. ne ich ich muß mal eine Neuinstallation machen.. Trage zuviel Probleme mit mir rum. Daher auch die Frage nachdem einhängen
<stevieh> pfff...
<stevieh> naja, dann merk dir, wie es vorher ging und bau das nach
<dreamon> Bei neuinstallation kann man schön wählen. Home verschlüsselt .. fertig. mal schauen wie man das einhängt in ein Livesystem, dann kann ich nachträglich noch draufkopieren.
<nagetier> dreamon, wählst du das bei der Installation aus, wird neu verschlüsselt, deine Daten gelöscht, imo.. 
<dreamon> nagetier: Du meinst, wenn ich die Home angebe, und ohne Formatieren, das er es selbtsständig korrekt einhängt? So das er beim Login wieder Freigibt?
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern
<dreamon> stevieh: Also es klappt bei normalen Partitionen ohne Probleme, das weiß ich. Bsp. Hab so immer Windows Festplatten bei der Installation angegeben und die wurden ohne Probleme dann immer automatisch eingehängt. So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht
<dreamon> Nur verschlüsselte hab ich noch nicht versucht.
<stevieh> es geht aber eben um verschlüsselte
<dreamon> Anderseits wenn er es richtig einbinden würde.. dann würde er ja meine Configs auf der /home überschreiben. 
<stevieh> deswegen der backup
<jokrebel> Neu installieren wollen wegen "zuviele Probleme mit rum tragen" dann aber möglichst das "alte verschlüsselte einhängen" weil es ja sonst wieder Stunden dauert, das zu kopieren? Klingt nicht vollständig durchdacht.
<dreamon> Habe mir mit sudo dpkg --get-selections > Paketliste → eine Paketliste erzeugt. Und wollte auf 16.04 mit sudo dpkg --set-selections < Paketliste → zurückspielen..
<dreamon> Jedoch hagelt es lauter → dpkg: Warnung: Paket nicht in der Datenbank in Zeile xxxx → er wählt kein einziges Paket.
<dreamon> Wenn ich aber händisch installiere dann geht es.. Aber etwas lästig weil die Liste doch etwas länger ist. 
<sash_> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Installation-von-Paketen-aus-einer-Liste
<dreamon> sash_, Danke. Leider hab ich die Liste nicht entsprechend vorbereitet.
<sash_> dreamon: Reicht das nicht auch ohne diese erweiterten Dinger?
<sash_> Also, wenn du die Liste mit get-selections geholt hast, kannst du ja immer noch awk drüberlaufen lassen und dann installieren, oder=
<sash_> ?
<dreamon> sash_, xargs -a "Pakete" sudo apt-get install → installiert nicht ein einziges Paket.. erst wenn ich händisch eins nach dem anderen mache
<sash_> wat
<sash_> Achso, Pakete heißt die Datei
<dreamon> eventuell liegt es an den Leerzeichen hinter den namen
<dreamon> sash_, genau
<sash_> Ja, ehm, vermutlich ist das Format n bisschen falsch in deiner Liste.
<sash_> Deswegen steht da ja in der Vorbereitung noch:  awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' 
<sash_> D.h., wenn du deine Liste ohne sowas gemacht hast, kannst du jetzt … vermutlich … awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' Pakete > Pakete_neu machen
<sash_> Und dann daraus installieren. Vermute ich, weil dann nur noch die Namen in der Liste stehen.
<sash_> Habe aber gerade kein Ubuntu hier und kann das deswegen nicht selber testen
<dreamon> sash_, Du hast recht.. damit sind die Leerzeichen weg.. Aber es ist genauso wie vorher.. er installiert nicht ein einziges Paket von 1200 Einträgen.
<dreamon> Ich kriege nur Meldungen was er nicht installieren kann.. Aber er fängt nicht an zu installieren.
<dreamon> Es sind aber auch Pakete dabei wo er es nur anzeigt.. die müsste er eigentlich installieren.
<sash_> Hmm, was sind denn die genauen Meldungen? Sind Versionsnummern das Problem?
<sash_> Falls die da mit drinstehen, müssten die natürlich raus
<dreamon> E: Paket 2h4u kann nicht gefunden werden.→ E: Paket 2h4u-data kann nicht gefunden werden.→ E: Für Paket »aqualung« existiert kein Installationskandidat. → E: Für Paket »avidemux« existiert kein Installationskandidat 
<jokrebel> geht das überhaupt, ein get-selections unter 14.04 anlegen und dann in 16.04 istallieren wollen? ich hege meine Zweifel.
<sash_> Normal schon, die Programme behalten ja ihre Namen.
<sash_> Aaaaaber:
<sash_> Du musst natürlich gucken, ob du die Paketquellen auch angepasst hast
<sash_> Und die Pakete in den Quellen sind.
<dreamon> mag ja sein, aber z.B. bzflag das ist in den Paketquellen. 
<sash_> 2h4u finde ich z.B. nicht in den Quellen. Weder für 14.04 noch für 16.04
<sash_> Ja, ich weiß aus dem Kopf nicht, was apt macht, wenn in der Liste Pakete sind, die nicht gehen. Ich denke, es bricht dann komplett ab.
<sash_> Kannst ja mal manuell … apt install bzflag 2h4u ausführen und schauen was passiert.
<dreamon> bzflag geht 2h4u nicht.. 
<jokrebel> sash_: Viele Paket die unter 14.04 noch installierbar waren sind es unter 16.04 nicht mehr aus den Standardquellen. Hängt das dann nicht quer und stoppt den kompletten Installierprozess?
<sash_> jokrebel: Weiß ich eben nicht. Ich weiß grad auch nicht, ob dreamon das apt install nacheinander oder gemeinsam gemacht hat.
<sash_> Nacheinander zeigt nicht viel.
<dreamon> Was meinst du nacheinander.. ?
<sash_> dreamon: Hast du 'apt install 2h4u bzflag' gemacht oder 'apt install 2h4u' und danach 'apt install bzflag' gemacht?
<sash_> *gemacht an entsprechender Stelle entfernen.
<dreamon> achso.. einzeln
<sash_> dreamon: Naja, ich wollte ja wissen, ob apt querschießt, wenn in der Liste Pakete enthalten sind, die es nicht installieren kann.
<jokrebel> was ich vermute
<sash_> Dann müsstest du diese nacheinander entfernen, um eine Liste zu erhalten, die du installieren kanst.
<dreamon> Ihr habt recht.. wenn ich es apt-get install 2h4u bzflag mache dann versucht er nur 2h4u und installiert bzflag nicht. Das scheint bei mir zu passieren
<sash_> kannst.
<sash_> Jo, dann also alles rauswerfen, was bemängelt wird.
<dreamon> sash_, ist das absicht das du nur apt schreibt und nicht apt-get ?
<sash_> Am besten irgendwo zwischenspeichern, damit du die Software päter woanders herbekommst.
<jokrebel> weshalb ich ja anzwie
<jokrebel> felte, dass ein 
<jokrebel> gr
<sash_> dreamon: apt sollte genau so gehen.
<sash_> jokrebel: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<sash_> *scnr*
<dreamon> sash_, Warum apt? das hieß doch immer apt-get oder bin ich falsch?
<sash_> dreamon: Nö, bist du nicht, aber jetzt ists wohl apt. Geht aber beides.
<jokrebel> weshalb ich ja anzweifelte, dass ein get-selections unter 14.04 angelegt, so ohne weiteres in ein "nicht 14.04" zurückgespielt werden kann.
<sash_> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt/
<sash_> jokrebel: Jo, aber die ganzen Paketnamen, die noch gehen, hat man dann ja immerhin.
<emanuel> nabend
<emanuel> nix los hier 
<k1l> geschwatzt wird drüben in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<emanuel> :)
<sash_> dreamon: Weitergekommen?
<dreamon> sash_, Hab händisch installiert.
<dreamon> immer so 10Stück weise
<sash_> Okay.
<sash_> dreamon: Ich fand jetzt auch sudo apt-get --ignore-missing install $list_of_packages 
<sash_> -.- Bisschen spät dann vermutlich.
<dreamon> sash_, ich teste es mal an.. mal schauen wie er reagiert.
<dreamon> habs probiert mit → xargs -a "Pakete_neu" sudo apt-get --ignore-missing install 
<dreamon> Aber die Ausgabe war die gleiche.. er hat nichts installiert.
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-01
<tuvok> hi ihr ..
<tuvok> ich habe ubuntu-mate 16.04 drauf und wollt mal wissn woich den kompletten xserver neustarte
<empedokles78> Hallo. Ich habe ein appimage von krita herunter geladen und möchte das in der shortcutbar haben. Wenn ich das appimage öffne und "im starter behalten" anwähle, wird leider immer noch das alte krita von ubuntu geöffnet.
<Fuchs> tuvok: am einfachsten per ausloggen, aber wenn es mit Gewalt sein muss:  Alt+SysRq+K  (toetet alle Programme, inklusive X-Server, der aktuellen Sitzung)
<Fuchs> (dazu muss Magic SysReq aktiv sein) 
<tuvok> Fuchs und von der console aus?
<tuvok> wenn man mal nich in die nähe kommt von dem ding 
<k1l_> tuvok: den lightdm neustarten
<Fuchs> tuvok: einfach via systemd den lightdm mal neu starten  (oder was auch immer Du da nutzt) 
<tuvok> is das kein gnome was da drauf is?
<Fuchs> systemctl restart FooBarBla 
<tuvok> mom muss ich ma guggn was das is
<tuvok> ich weiß es is nur spielerei .. aber ich habe mir das mal hier gegönnt Powerline http://www.tecmint.com/powerline-adds-powerful-statuslines-and-prompts-to-vim-and-bash/ aber das Problem is auf Console sind es keine > und irgendwie sind da so viereckige kästchen als wenn da irgend ne formatierung nich stimmt ..   voyager  tuvok  ~ jemand ne idee? 
<le_bot> Title: Powerline - Adds Powerful Statuslines and Prompts to Vim Editor and Bash Terminal (at www.tecmint.com)
<koegs> tuvok: hast du die fonts installiert?
<tuvok> alles drauf
<tuvok> unter der grafischen oberfläche gehts
<Fuchs> Terminal, welches kein UTF-8 kann? 
<tuvok> bunt is es auch auf der console
<tuvok> hmmm
<tuvok> muss ich das auf der kiste einstellen oder is das mein putty
<Fuchs> urks, putty
<tuvok> wasn? nich gut? :D
<tuvok> ich nutz das schon ach ka wie lange :D
<tuvok> also in putty is es an
<koegs> deine ausgewählte schrift in putty wird wohl die zeichen nicht unterstützen
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> ich gehe davon aus ihr nutzt kein putty?
<Fuchs> nur wenn ich muss, lies: unter Windows 
<tuvok> ich denke mal das keine schrift das unterstützt in putty *denks*
<tuvok> kann man bei lightdm einzelne user ausblenden beim anmeldebildschirm?
<dadrc> Prinzipiell ja, man kann "hidden-users" in der Config einstellen
<dadrc> Gibt da aber einen Bug, weiß nicht, ob der noch aktuell ist
<dadrc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen ← da ist auch ein Workaround dabei
<le_bot> Title: lightdm - How do I hide a particular user from the login screen? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tuvok> ok
<tuvok> is jetz nich so schlimm .. nur da sind für programme und co shell user angelegt die muss man nich unbedingt sehn wenn man sich einloggt und nervt ein wenig wenn dann der eigene user weiter unten is :> 
<dadrc> der workaround da sollte funktionieren: du kannst die als systemnutzer markieren
<Jasmir> Moin, ich habe eine Problem mit der IPv6 Namensaufloesung seit dem update auf 17.04
<Jasmir> Es werden keine IPv6 Seiten mehr erreicht, da garkeine AAAA-Records mehr angefragt werden
<dadrc> Jasmir, was sagt `dig google.de A google.de AAAA +short`?
<Jasmir> wenn ich explizit einen AAAA-Record aufloesen moechte, funktioniert es
<Jasmir> es passiert nur nicht mehr automatisch
<Jasmir> Beispiel: telnet skillfull (interner Host) gibt auf einem 16.10 folgenden TCP-Dump:
<Jasmir> 127.0.0.1.38529 > 127.0.0.1.53: [bad udp cksum 0xfe46 -> 0xa40c!] 58320+ A? skillfull.aga.dyn.azha.de. (43)
<Jasmir> 127.0.0.1.53 > 127.0.0.1.38529: [bad udp cksum 0xfe46 -> 0x1f8c!] 58320* q: A? skillfull.aga.dyn.azha.de. 0/0/0 (43)
<Jasmir> 127.0.0.1.38529 > 127.0.0.1.53: [bad udp cksum 0xfe46 -> 0x058c!] 26449+ AAAA? skillfull.aga.dyn.azha.de. (43)
<Jasmir> 127.0.0.1.53 > 127.0.0.1.38529: [bad udp cksum 0xfe62 -> 0x5b2d!] 26449* q: AAAA? skillfull.aga.dyn.azha.de. 1/0/0 skillfull.aga.dyn.azha.de. AAAA fd70:e65f:f2f8:2::10 (71)
<Fuchs> Jasmir: bitte einen pastebin verwenden 
<Jasmir> telnet-output vom tcpdump fuer "telnet skillfull" auf einem 16.10er System: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24493331/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Jasmir> tcpdump von der 17.04 Maschine beim "telnet skillfull": http://paste.ubuntu.com/24493345/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Jasmir> D.h. auf dem 17.04 System wird _nur_ noch nach dem A-Record gefragt
<Jasmir> kann man das irgendwie zurueck drehen, das wieder A & AAAA Record abgefragt werden?
<dadrc> Jasmir, guck mal in /etc/gai.conf
<dadrc> damit kannst du getaddressinfo() konfigurieren, das wird quasi für alles benutzt
<Jasmir> ist das nicht anders rum?
<Jasmir> Erst kommt die DNS-Abfrage, und dann wird nach dem Muster der gai.conf ueberlegt welche Adresse (IPv4 oder IPv6) an den Anfrager zurueckgegeben wird?
<Jasmir> Die gai.conf ist uebrigends auf allen meinen Systemen im Originalzustand -> alles auskommentiert
<Jasmir> nur fuers Protokoll
<Jasmir> es war der systemd-resolved
<Jasmir> wenn man den rausschmeisst geht wieder alles...
<Jasmir> zeigt sich also wieder, was fuer ne super idee es ist, mit einem tool alles erleidigen zu wollen....^^
<empedokles78> Ich habe ein appimage von krita herunter geladen und möchte das in der shortcutbar haben. Wenn ich das appimage öffne und "im starter behalten" anwähle, wird leider immer noch das alte krita von ubuntu geöffnet.
<empedokles78> Löse ich das Problem indem ich das alte repository Krita lösche?
<dreamon> Ist es möglich zwei Partitionen in das gleiche Verzeichnis einzuhängen? Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht alles in /home/user/ reinzuwerfen. möchte die Konfigs auf eine SSD verschieben. Das normale Datenzeug soll auf der alten HDD bleiben.
<dadrc> nicht so direkt
<dadrc> aber du kannst Unterordner (zB Downloads) woanders mounten, mit mount --bind
<dreamon> Da ich immer fleißig chaotisch ins Home alles reingeworfen habe, wird das wohl ein riesen Akt. Habe zig /home/dreamon/Unterverzeichnisse. Also kein Verzeichnis angleicht wo das dann wieder drunter liegt.
<dadrc> Wenn deine Configs sauber in .config liegen, kannst du das natürlich auch andersrum machen
<dadrc> So ganz ohne Aufwand wird das aber nichtsw
<dadrc> -w
<dreamon> Kann einzelne Verzeichnisse ins /home/dreamon/ reinlinken? Oder ist das Blödsinn?
<dadrc> Nö, das geht schon. Also, zB. .config irgendwo auf eine SSD und dann mit mount oder ln -s rein, geht
<dadrc> Hab ich auch jahrelang gemacht, bis es neulich mal die 850 Evo im Angebot gab ;)
<dreamon> Ok, was für Verzeichnisse machen Sinn in bezug auf Geschwindigkeit auf die SSD auszulagern?
<dadrc> .config bietet sich auf jeden Fall an
<dadrc> Sonst musste mal gucken, gibt einige Programme, die ihre Configs nicht in .config, sondern direkt in ~ ablegen
<dadrc> Thunderbird und Firefox wären da zB Kandidaten
<dreamon> Gute Idee, die könnte ich ich gleich mal versuchen auszulagern, ohne das ich mir sorgen machen muß das danach nichts mehr läuft
<dreamon> Ich hab mein /home verschlüsselt. encfs mußt das erstmal auf der ssd einrichten. Aber jetzt hab ich mal einen Anfangspunkt
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab eine / partition und dann eben noch eine /home partition. Frage wenn ich in der /root ein /home habe oder anlege und dort die configs reinkopiere. Dann wirder vermutlich die normale /home partition nicht mehr eingehängt oder was passiert in dem Falle?
<dadrc> Ich würd behaupten, das Home, das extra eingehängt wird, ist dann "oben" und wird genutzt
<dreamon> Und wenn ich im / ein /home/dreamon/thunderbird(SSD) reinverschiebe? dann auch? 
<dadrc> jo, weil alles ab /home von der /home partition kommt
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-02
<empedokles78> Ich habe das aktuelle appimage von Krita herunter geladen und möchte das im Unity-Starter haben. Wenn ich das appimage öffne und "im starter behalten" anwähle, wird leider immer noch das alte Krita von Ubuntu geöffnet.
<DaVu> Was hast du denn wo runter geladen?
<DaVu> Gib uns doch mal bitte einen Link
<empedokles78> DaVu, ja, hier: https://krita.org/en/download/krita-desktop/ (ganz nach unten scrollen, da ist auch ein Link über appimages).
<le_bot> Title: Krita Desktop | Krita (at krita.org)
<DaVu> Also ein App Image verstehe ich fast als ähnlich, wie ein Snap oder ein Docker
<DaVu> Ich würde da vielleicht doch eher den Weg über die PPA gehen, wenn dir das aktuelle aus den Ubuntu repos nicht genügt
<DaVu> empedokles78: von welcher Ubuntu Version sprechen wir denn bei dir?
<DaVu> Das hier wäre dann die entsprechende ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: Krita Lime PPA : “Krita Lime” team (at launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> LTS 16.04, die hatte nur Krita 2.9.7 (das Appimage ist schon 3.1.3).
<DaVu> Ja, das ist es in dem ppa auch, also 3.1.3
<empedokles78> Ich würde lieber weiter das Appimage verwenden, wenn möglich, ist einfacher.
<DaVu> dann wirst du es auch entsprechend aufrufen müssen. Aus dem Starter heraus wird er immer auf die installierte Version zugreifen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, rufst du das Appimage nur auf und es wird nichts installiert
<DaVu> Daher denke ich, dass sich das Appimage wie ein Docker verhält
<DaVu> wenn du was im Starter haben möchtest, musst du (soweit ich weiß) auf die ppa wechseln müssen
<DaVu> und das mit dem ppa ist auch nicht schwer....
<DaVu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kritalime/ppa
<DaVu> sudo apt update
<DaVu> sudo install krita
<DaVu> wenn du das später wieder entfernen möchtest:
<DaVu> sudo apt purge krita
<DaVu> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:kritalime/ppa
<DaVu> sudo apt update
<empedokles78> DaVu, beim install erhalte ich: install: Fehlender Zieldatei‐Operand hinter 'krita'
<DaVu> was hast du denn genau gemacht?
<empedokles78> nuc@nuc:~$ sudo install krita
<DaVu> ups
<DaVu> sudo apt install krita
<DaVu> entschuldige
<empedokles78> Okay, es dauert noch ein bisschen, es gibt einiges zu autoremoven.
<DaVu> das ist eine andere Geschichte ;)
<DaVu> Das was ich oben beschrieben habe, steht auch alles in dem Link, den ich dir schon geschickt hatte: 
<DaVu> https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: Krita Lime PPA : “Krita Lime” team (at launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> DaVu, und muss ich das alte Krita nun noch löschen?
<DaVu> eigentlich nicht
<DaVu> mehr oder minder holt er sich die neuere Version aus dem ppa
<empedokles78> DaVu, der Starter Icon öffnet noch das Alte.
<DaVu> ich muss gleich an die Arbeit...aber mach mal bitte ein: apt-cache policy krita | nc termbin.com 999
<DaVu> damn
<DaVu> apt-cache policy krita | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und gib mir mal schnell den Link, den du dann bekommst
<DaVu> gut...ich muss leider los. Andere können dir aber auch helfen
<empedokles78> Ich bekomme leider keinen Link.
<empedokles78> Viel Spass auf der Arbeit.
<deem> sagte hier nicht letztens jemand, dass virtualbox probleme mit usb geräten hat?
<empedokles78> DaVu, "Note: older versions of Ubuntu (including 16.04) are not supported by this repository due to outdated version of Qt library provided. Please use AppImage builds instead [0]" 16.04 wird durch diesen ppa nicht unterstützt, darum klappte es nicht.
<k1l> empedokles78: es gibt doch auch snappy packages von krita, oder nicht?
<empedokles78> weiss ich nicht, vermutlich nicht, weil im channel raten sie mir zum appimages.
<k1l> natürlich gibts snap pakete
<k1l> !krita
<le_bot> Informationen zu Krita finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Krita
<empedokles78> das problem ist nur einen shortcut darauf in den starter zu bekommen.
<k1l> das problem ist, dass du auf einen nicht ubuntu weg setzt mit den appimages.
<empedokles78> die verweisen auf einen alacarte menu editor, der aber bei mir nicht vorhanden scheint.
<empedokles78> "usualy, modern desktop evironment has menu editors"
<k1l> empedokles78: noch mal: warum nimmst du nicht einfach die snap pakete?
<empedokles78> ich frag' die entwickler mal danach.
<k1l> nein
<empedokles78> http://www.davidrevoy.com/article322/krita-appimage-for-cats#c0322-626
<le_bot> Title: Krita Appimage for cats - David Revoy (at www.davidrevoy.com)
<k1l> schau in die wiki seite, die der bot eben verlinkt hat. da ist das für ubuntu spezifisch erklärt. krita ist ja nicht ubuntu spezifisch, also haben die mit deinen problemen auf ubuntu wenig am hut.
<k1l> empedokles78: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/04/snap-interview-with-krita/  zum hintergrund
<le_bot> Title: Snap interview with Krita | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> deswegen würde ich dir dazu raten die snap pakete zu nutzen. da das für dich einfacher ist. Bei den Appimages musst du das alles selber gerade biegen.
<empedokles78> Wenn ich aber snap find krita ins terminal tippe, erscheint da 3.1.13. Eine Betaversion?
<k1l> das paket wurde von krita selbst hochgeladen und zuletzt am 30.4. aktualisiert. das wird deren stabile version sein?
<empedokles78> ich glaube, der entwickler hat einen typo gemacht.
<empedokles78> Brauche ich alacarte? http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/01/how-to-edit-ubuntu-menu-icons-with.html
<le_bot> Title: How To Edit Ubuntu Menu Icons with Alacarte (at www.ubuntubuzz.com)
<k1l> siehe https://uappexplorer.com/app/krita.krita  "grade: stable"
<le_bot> Title: uApp Explorer (at uappexplorer.com)
<empedokles78> Naja, ich habe es installiert, aber es öffnet sich immer noch das alte.
<empedokles78> (mit "snap install krita ")
<k1l> weil der alte starter in der leiste immer noch auf das .deb paket zielt. gib mal oben in der app suche krita ein, da sollten verschiedene starter zu sehen sein
<empedokles78> Da erscheint nur ein Krita als Anwendung.
<empedokles78> k1l, Installieren musste ich übrigens mit sudo
<DaVu> empedokles78: sorry, das mit der Kompatibilität der Ubuntu-Versionen habe ich übersehen
<empedokles78> DaVu, kein Ding.
<empedokles78> Vielleicht mal neu starten?
<k1l> welchen desktop nutzt du?
<empedokles78> Unity.
<k1l> versuche mal ein ein und wieder ausloggen.
<DaVu> ^^ reboot ;)
<leszek> worum gings snapd was installiert und es gibt keinen launcher ? Das braucht nen relogin meist, damit die neue .desktop Datei erkannt wird
<leszek> bei plasma kann man das mit nem befehl refreshen bei unity weiß ich nicht wie das geht
<DaVu> also, ich habe es so verstanden, dass er sich ein Appimage runtergeladen hat, welches man nur noch ausführbar machen musste, damit man es starten konnte
<leszek> achso
<DaVu> Scheint also irgendwas in einer Art Docker zu sein
<leszek> ja appimage nur exec bit setzen
<DaVu> jo...und das hat er dann nicht im Starter gefunden, was ja auch klar ist
<leszek> DaVu: ist nen iso image quasi mit script am anfang
<DaVu> ja, ähnlich wie Docker, oder?
<k1l> DaVu: nein, appimages sind 3rd party pakete. ubuntu hat da aber ein eigenes paketformat "snap". das wird auch direkt von krita unterstützt, deswegen weiß ich nicht warum er nicht von anfang an snap nutzt
<DaVu> das ist eine gute Frage ;)
<leszek> ja ähnlich wobei docker squashfs nutzt. AppImage meines Wissens nach ISO Filesystem mit nem script, dass das ISO mountet und dann ein ./App aus dem Image aufruft
<empedokles78> okay, jetzt ist es da.
<DaVu> An Snap dachte ich auch schon. Ich hatte nur die ppa gesehen und aber leider übersehen, dass die mit 16.04 nicht kompatibel ist
<empedokles78> Weil die Devs mir das empfohlen haben. ;) Scheint aber ein generelles linuxformat, oder?
<leszek> k1l: ich kann es dir sagen. Snap Pakete übernehmen das design nicht des hosts. AppImages schon
<k1l> redhat hat ja auch noch flatpak aka xdg-apps als weitern konkurrenten
<DaVu> Das wird noch nen ganz schönes durcheinander zukünftig
<leszek> denke ich nicht
<DaVu> k1l: danke fürs erklären
<empedokles78> Sollte ich das alter Krita löschen?
<leszek> wenn du es nicht brauchst
<DaVu> empedokles78: wenn du es nicht verwenden möchtest
<empedokles78> wie mache ich das korrekt?
<k1l> sudo apt remove krita
<empedokles78> was wäre purge gewesen?
<k1l> das löscht noch evtl config dateien des .deb pakets
<DaVu> Da sind dann auch die Konfig Dateien weg
<leszek> lieber nur remove 
<empedokles78> okay, danke :)
<empedokles78> Hat sich übrigens sehr viel getan bei Krita.
<empedokles78> unter "mit anderer anwendung öffnen" in nautilus erscheint krita 3 mal. :)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, gibt es die möglichkeit ein encrypted LVM beim booten automatisch zu starten, oder ist die eingabe des passwortes unvermeidbar?
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: was wäre der sinn etwas zu verschlüsseln, wenn man den zugehörigen schlüssel dann im bootloader hinterlegt? ;-)
<k1l> ich will eine hochsicherheitstür, die aber bei jedem automatisch aufgeht :)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: saucool! <shutupandtakemymoney>
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: es ist einfach etwas nervig bei jedem reboot des servers, mich per vmware konsole zu verbinden, pw eintippen, abmelden. VM steht im RZ
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: was *theoretisch* geht (mit scripting): den schlü+ssel auf nem usb-stick hinterlegen, und wenn beim booten der stick gesteckt ist, den verwenden.
<LetoThe2nd> aber in jedem anderen fall seh ich den sinn nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> warum verschlüsselst du dann überhaupt?
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: in dem fall lebe ich dann doch lieber mit pw eintippen. war mehr ein gedankenspiel ob es möglich ist ohne das PW im klartext zu hinterlegen
<ShiroNeko> wird ja nicht täglich rebooted die kiste =)
<deem> [ ] hat den Sinn einer Verschlüsselung verstanden
<tokam> Hallo, meine Prozessoren sind fast immer auf 100% ausgelastet, dabei habe ich nur firefox auf und webstrom.
<tokam> Mein Notebook ist zwar nun fast 6 Jahre alt, aber der lief doch früher immer schnell und flüssig. Braucht Ubuntu Mate 16.10 so viel Mehr Power als ein Ubuntu 12.04 z.B.
<tokam> oder 11.04
<tokam> Ich habe seitdem Ubuntu immer geupdated und nie neu installiert. Ich bin nun kurz davor mir ein neues Gerät zu kaufen
<tokam> Und mein Lenovo G560 auszusortieren
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: jein, alles braucht ein bisschen mehr - und vor allem firefox bzw. das was moderne webseiten davon erwarten trägt ein gutes stück bei
<tokam> Ich habe da noch 500gb ssd eingebaut 
<tokam> und 8gb ram
<tokam> chromium ist noch schlimmer
<tokam> damit hängt das system total
<tokam> was soll ich sonst nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> das internet von vor 10 jahren, dann flutschts.
<LetoThe2nd> oder javascript ausschalten.
<LetoThe2nd> (und glaub bitte nicht dass webstorm leichtgewichtig wäre :-P))
<tokam> https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-Ideapad-G560-Notebook.33882.0.html
<le_bot> Title: Test Lenovo Ideapad G560 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (at www.notebookcheck.com)
<LetoThe2nd> c2d. tolle wurst.
<LetoThe2nd> oder uralter i3.
<tokam> ne der da ist es glaube ich 
<tokam> https://www.notebookcheck.com/Lenovo-G550.19767.0.html
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo G550 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests (at www.notebookcheck.com)
<LetoThe2nd> sag ich doch, c2d 4200
<tokam> also obwohl die prozessoren nicht voll ausgelastet sind und er ram auch nicht.... 
<tokam> scrollt der rechner nicht richtig wenn mehr als 3 fenster offen sind in firefox
<LetoThe2nd> unter umständen kannst noch mit grafiktreiber schauen ob da alles richtig tut etc., aber fakt ist einfach dass du von dem ding keine aktuelle user experience mehr erwarten kannst.
<tokam> also sollte ich mir einen neuen notebook kaufen?
<LetoThe2nd> das kann dir keiner beantworten ausser deine eigene gegenüberstellung von ansprüchen und zur verfügung stehenden finanzmitteln.
<tokam> ich weiß nicht wie viel mehr mir ein neues gerät bringen wird
<tokam> und wo ich es kaufen sollte
<tokam> ich brauche kein windows und keine festplatte 
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: generell machen wir kaufberatung in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. es sei nur gesagt: global ist es schade, aber die realität: die ansprüche und impliziten voraussetzungen an die hardware ändern sich über die jahre, und daher ist es gut möglich dass das gerät jetzt spürbar lahmnt (da das die eigentliche frage war)
<tokam> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+notebooks/lenovo+business/thinkpad+e+serie/lenovo+thinkpad+e570+i7+16+gb+ram+256+gb+ssd
<tokam> ok bin in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tokam> aber da ist keiner drin
<tokam> nur die ssd die darin verbaut ist brauche ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: also in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sind mindestens 100 user.
<tokam> bin drin
<LupusE> hi
<Guest43222> guten abend kann mir jemand bei der vpn einrichtung helfen
<Guest43222> habe die vpn ś hier installiert und möchte eine cisco ähnliche verbindung herstellen
<k1l> wo haperts denn?
<k1l> am einfachsten geht das mit dem network-manager. das cisco addon installieren und ab dafür
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-03
<Tuor> Hi, ich habe probleme mit der Tonqualität bei SIP-Anrufen. Ich verwende normalerweise Linphone. Ein Kollege hat vermutet, dass es daran liegen könnte. Dies ist nun ausgeschlossen, denn mit Twinkle habe ich exakt das selbe Problem. (Ja ich habe es für KDE Neon bauen müssen, für die die sich noch erinnern). Symptome: verhakter Ton, stotern. Manchmal, aber eher selten als häufig funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Wie debuged man so etwas? Wo soll ich nach 
<Tuor> einem Problem suchen?
<leszek> Tuor: schonmal probiert ob das Problem auch mit einem neuen Nutzer auftritt. Vielleicht sind deine pulseaudio configs irgendwie im eimer
<k1l_> kann man bei linphone den codec umstellen?
<Tuor> k1l_, ja kann man.
<Tuor> leszek, Ich probiers mal.
<Tuor> leszek, ich hatte das selbe Problem mit einem Ubuntu 16.04 (Unity). Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit komplett neu installiert.
<Tuor> Ich test es trotzdem.
<leszek> oh hmm...
<leszek> wenn es nur bei SIP ein Tonproblem gibt, kanns wirklich am codec liegen oder am SIP Anbieter. Ich hab aber mit SIP nicht soviel erfahrung um ehrlich zu sein
<Tuor> Also mit den SIP-Telefonen haben wir keine Probleme und die anderen scheinen auch keine Probleme zu haben.
<Tuor> Ich habe es nun mit einem anderen Benutzer getestet und hatte keine Störungen. Nun habe ich es mit meinem Benutzer wieder probiert und hatte auch keine Probleme.
<Tuor> Das Problem tritt eben nicht immer auf. Es kann auch mehrere Male in einem (ein wenig längeren Telefonat) zu Problemen kommen und dann wieder OK sein.
<leszek> uff, dass ist dann natürlich schwierig zu debuggen. Kann an allem liegen. Beispielsweise Internetproblemen, Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen. Je nachdem ob du mit dem Laptop per WLAN verbunden ist, evtl. sogar am WLAN Treiber usw. 
<Tuor> Ob WLAN oder LAN macht keine Unterschied. (schon getestet und meist habe ich LAN).
<andreasr> moin
<andreasr> ich habe ein merkwürdiges problem mit lircrc, seit ich von kodi 16 zu 17 gewechselt habe, funktioniert das switchen von vdr zu kodi per lircrc nichtmehr, starte ich dieses script aber per ssh, geht es wie es soll
<andreasr> so sieht das script aus https://pastebin.com/wTnKMXsP
<le_bot> Title: #!/bin/bash PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<andreasr> jemand eine idee?
<LupusE> g'nabend
<lothar_> Hallo
<k1l_> hi
<lothar_> Moderiert hier jemand
<k1l_> du kannst deine technische frage einfach stellen
<lothar_> Habe Thunderbird installiert und wollte ein google-e-mailkonto einrichten doch das webfondend ist tot
<lothar_> ich benutze xubuntu
<jokrebel> was meinst Du mit "webfondend ist tot"?
<jokrebel> Startet Thunderbird schon gar nicht?
<lothar_> Bei der Zweifaktorauthentifizierung geht beim anmelden ein browserfenster auf in dem man seine daten einzugeben hat und das ist ohne funktion
<jokrebel> lothar_: Ich kenn das nur, dass man einfach in Thunderbird selbst das Konto anlegt/einrichtet
<lothar_> an kann als authentifizierungsmethode OAuth2 auswählen und dann geht ein fenster auf indem man seine daten eingeben kann
<lothar_> Thunderbird funktioniert normal
<jokrebel> hmm - nie probiert, mein Thunderbird läuft schon seit langem mit mehreren händisch angelegten Konten
<lothar_> Hast Du kein google-konto
<jokrebel> doch
<lothar_> Bei einem google-konto geht das meiste automatisch
<lothar_> Benutzt du die zwei-faktor-authentifizierung bei dem man auf seinem Handy eine sms empfängt
<jokrebel> vermutlich meinst Du so etwas, wie ich es unter Chrome(ium) kenne
<jokrebel> nö
<lothar_> ja unter chrome benutzt man das auch
<lothar_> wer könnte mir jetzt da weiterhelfen
<lothar_> Ich benutze Thunderbird 45.0
<k1l_> lothar_: hast du 0auth2 angegeben als auth methode bei dem email server? hast du das 2. fenster gesehen, dass geöffnet wird?
<k1l_> nutzt du vpn oder proxies?
<jokrebel> und welches XUbuntu
<lothar_> Mit welchem cli befehl findet man das nochmal heraus
<jokrebel> lsb_release -a
<lothar_> Ich habe schon ein abdate erhalten nun thunderbird 45.8
<k1l_> und du musst bei gmail auch einstellen, dass es "unsichere dritt clients" erlaubt. (für google ist alles ausser gmail android app und gmail webseite "unsicher")
<k1l_> https://myaccount.google.com/lesssecureapps?pli=1
<lothar_> ubuntu 16.04.2 lts
<tomreyn> das erklärt allerdings noch nciht warum das popup-fenster mit dem google-login / der app-authentifizierung ohne funktion ist.
<tomreyn> was bedeutet 'ohne funktion' iegentlich genau? wird in dem popup-fenster der google login-dialog geladen?
<tomreyn> und nach dem eingeben der zugangsdaten schlägt das absenden des html-formulars scheinbar fehl? per mauskick abgeschickt? auch mal durch drücken der entertaste probiert? sind thunderbird-extensions installiert oder wurde die konfiguration per about:config angepasst?
<tomreyn> lothar_: ^
<lothar_> Die google-login abfrage wird mit dem bestätigen der e-mailabfrage begonnen und beim betätigen der weiter taste passiert überhaupt nichts
<lothar_> Keine extensionen installiert und das abschicken mit der enter-taste fehlt auch fehl
<lothar_> schlägt auch fehl
<lothar_> Im google-konto gibt es mitlerweile den punkt unsichere client erlauben nicht mehr
<lothar_> Ich komme heute erst mal zum Ende bis morgen 
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab hier einen neuen Rechner mit Ubuntu Server 17.04 am laufen. Im Vergleich zu anderen vergangenen Rechnern vermisse da auf der Konsole bei einigen Sachen diese "Autovervollständigung" mit der Tab Taste. Beim Einrichten des Systems ist mir aufgefallen, dass zB die Tab Taste beim Programm "service xxx oder apt-get 
<Nicknack3> nicht funktioniert. Wie kann ich das nachrüsten?
<k1l_> sei dir von anfang an klar darüber, dass 17.04 keine LTS ist, und du die alle 6 monate aktualisieren musst bis du bei 18.04 angelangt bist.
<k1l_> Nicknack3: hier ist sonst der teil beschrieben, den du meinst: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/#Autovervollstaendigung
<le_bot> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nicknack3> k1l_, ist mir klar, das wird nur ne Testkiste
<Nicknack3> ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, das die Autovervollständigung zB bei ls oder cd funktioniert
<k1l_> Nicknack3: weiterlesen :)
<Nicknack3> k1l_, du meinst sicher das bash_completion, aber das ändert bei mir nichts
<k1l_> hast du deine user bashrc angepasst wie beschrieben? hast du dich neu eingeloggt?
<Nicknack3> habs in der /etc/bash.bashrc und in der .bashrc gemacht, auch neu eingeloggt
<Nicknack3> wenn ich service eingebe zeigt er mir nach der tab Taste nur die Dateien des aktuellen Verzeichnisses an
<k1l_> mir nicht
<k1l_> ist das paket bash-completion installiert?
<Nicknack3> nö, aber jetzt :)   wusste nicht das man dafür ein extra Paket braucht
<Nicknack3> danke dir
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-04
<SebastianFischer> Guten Morgen.
<SebastianFischer> Ich versuche mich gerade daran mein apt update zu reparieren, dass sich auch mir unersichtlichen Gründen leider nicht zur Kooperation bereit erklärt. Bei jedem update Versuch erhalte ich für alle Quellen ein "host" konnte nicht aufgelöst werden. Bisher habe ich schon versucht durch Anpassung der resolv.conf den Fehler zu beheben. Dafür habe ich als nameserver 8.8.8.8 eingetragen. Allerdings wird mit beim Restart von 
<SebastianFischer> Wie kann ich das Verhalten verhindern?
<SebastianFischer> In der /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Da ist nichts dergleichen eingetragen.
<SebastianFischer> durch Anpassung der /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head habe ich jetzt immerhin den Eintrag nameserver 8.8.8.8 auch nach dem Restart des NetworkManager Services. Aber leider scheitert apt update immer noch einem "host" konnte nicht aufgelöst werden.
<koegs> SebastianFischer: kannst du bitte mal die gesamte Ausgabe in ein pastebin packen? danke
<SebastianFischer> @koegs Ausgabe von welchem Befehl?
<SebastianFischer> dem apt update?
<koegs> SebastianFischer: ja
<koegs> und ein "ip a s", "ip r s" und "dig ubuntu.com"
<SebastianFischer> erstmal der Paste vom apt https://pastebin.com/22NT7Fqb
<le_bot> Title: ╭─cesium /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d ⌚ 8:37:46 ╰─➤ sudo apt upda - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SebastianFischer> und hier die Ausgabe vom ip a s, ip r s, dig und host https://pastebin.com/4ZK5Kr2v
<koegs> precise, yakkety, trusty, xenial, vivid... wilder ging die mischung wohl nicht
<le_bot> Title: ╭─cesium /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d ⌚ 8:47:42 ╰─➤ ip a s 1: lo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SebastianFischer> koegs: ja stimmt schon. ich sollte da mal schauen ob es einheitlicher geht. Sprich ob es Updates für einige Pakete gibt.
<koegs> das muss ja irgendwann kaputt gehen
<koegs> und was sagt "dig archive.ubuntu.com"
<SebastianFischer> der Interessante Teil der Answer Section ist gefüllt mit 4 Zeilen archive.ubuntu.com.	64	IN	A	91.189.88.152, archive.ubuntu.com.	64	IN	A	91.189.88.161, etc
<SebastianFischer> was ich da nicht verstehe ist, dass ich zwar Namensauflösungen erhalte aber apt diese irgendwie nicht auslesen kann.
<koegs> irgendwann mal was an apt verdreht?
<SebastianFischer> Nicht aktiv. Zumindest nicht das es mir bewusst wäre. Auf einer anderen Maschine habe ich mal einen Proxy eingerichtet. Aber nicht auf dieser um die es gerade geht.
<SebastianFischer> Nann ich die apt Settings resetten?
<SebastianFischer> -N+K
<SebastianFischer> koegs: der Hinweis auf das Durcheinander in den source Files war Gold wert. Ich habe bisher nur die Hälfte davon aufgeräumt und jetzt geht das apt update wieder. Jetzt kommen zwar einige sourcen bezogene Fehler aber die kann ich beheben. Danke für den Hinweis.
<koegs> SebastianFischer: interessant, aber gut :D
<SebastianFischer> ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz wie das einen Einfluss hat, aber ich bin auch einfach nur froh das ich die Maschine nicht neu aufsetzen muss... hoffentlich ;)
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit mysql und phpmyadmin. Ich habe beides mit apt-get installiert. Ich komme zwar auf die Startseite des webinterface aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Ich bekomme nur ein "mysqli_real_connect(): (HY000/1698): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' "  Bei google sagen die meisten Seiten, dass wirklich das mysql pw falsch sein soll, ist aber bei mir nicht, ich kann mich auf der Konsole bei mysql anmelden. 
<Nicknack3> Was kann ich da jetzt tun?
<nifu> Nicknack3: Die Fehlermeldung von phpmyadmin deutet wirklich darauf hin das sich phpmyadmin nicht als root an er MySQL DB anmelden kann. 
<nifu> Mit welchem Befehl meldet du dich denn auf der Konsole an? Du brauchst natürlich das Passwort nicht zu posten. Ist es ähnlich zu mysql -u root -h localhost -p ?
<Nicknack3> ja genau
<Nicknack3> genauer gesagt ist es bei mir mariadb, falls das was ändert, aber der befehl funktioniert ja da genauso
<Nicknack3> ich hab mal in der config.inc.php von phpmyadmin das allownopassword auf true gesetzt, das ändert leider auch nix
<Nicknack3> als error bekomm ich da nur "Login ohne Passwort ist verboten (siehe AllowNoPassword) in der Konfiguration"
<Nicknack3> als ob er die config nicht lesen würde
<nifu> Du hast die config.inc.php aus /etc/phpmyadmin genommen? 
<Nicknack3> nifu, ne aus /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Nicknack3> wusste garnicht das es da auch für phpmyadmin auch ne config gibt
<nifu> Liegt bei Debian/Ubuntu die config nicht eigentlich unter /etc/phpmyadmin? Ansonsten teste mal die Parameter dort. 
<Nicknack3> hab da ne /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php gefunden mit nem user/pw drin, aber das funktioniert auch nicht
<tomreyn> die php-dateien unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin legen die defaults fest die man mittels der php-datei in /etc/phpmyadmin überschreiben kann. in /usr/share/phpmyadmin sollte man also nix ändern.
<deem> Nicknack3: hast du mal nachgesehen, ob in der tabelle mysql.user der user root@localhost erlaubt ist?
<glockenmann> mein computer ist voll langsam hab ubuntu 16.4 was kann ich tun?
<k1l_> ist das denn ein langsamer computer?
<glockenmann> der ist neu
<glockenmann> https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Computer-/-PCs/Mini-Systeme/TUXEDO-NanoPro-Kleinst-PC-bis-Intel-Core-i5-7200U-CPU-bis-32GB-DDR4-RAM-bis-zu-2-HDD/SSD/M.2-VESA-Halterung-Fernbedienung.geek
<le_bot> Title: TUXEDO NanoPro - Kleinst-PC - bis Intel Core i5-7200U CPU + bis 32GB DDR4 RAM + bis zu 2 HDD/SSD/M.2 + VESA-Halterung + Fernbedienung (at www.tuxedocomputers.com)
<k1l_> und was ist jetzt langsam?
<glockenmann> wenn ich fenster verschiebe dann ruckelt das ein bisschen und firefox startet immer langsam
<k1l_> hast du da eine HDD oder eine SSD verbaut?
<glockenmann> hdd
<mrkramps> tjo, dann is kla
<glockenmann> aber dass fenster bei verschieben ruckeln liegt nich an der hdd glaub ich oder?
<mrkramps> noe, das liegt eher am ranzigen intel treiber
<k1l_> janee, das liegt am kaby lake.
<k1l_> was ist die ausgabe von "uname -a"?
<glockenmann> Linux TuxedoOEM 4.8.0-51-generic #54~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 16:00:28 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> glockenmann: geh mal zu systemsettings -> software and updates und dann im letzten tab zu den 3rd party treibern.
<glockenmann> ja bin ich
<tomreyn> und was steht da so?
<k1l_> werden da treiber angeboten? z.b. intel microcode? dann installiere den da
<glockenmann> Intel microcode firmware for Intel CPUs
<glockenmann> von intel-microcode werden verwendet
<tomreyn> hmm na wenn das schon aktiviert ist dann sollte es eigentlich gut laufen.
<tomreyn> da solltest du ggf. mal mit tuxedo schnacken sonst.
<glockenmann> werd ich machen danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-05
<sojaaaaaaa> Kann man ubuntu ganz normal auf einem USB Stick installieren?
<sdx23> sojaaaaaaa: im Prinzip ja; allerdings wird das so langsam sein und der Stick irgendwann hin.
<jokrebel> sojaaaaaaa: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien/ wenn man das denn will
<le_bot> Title: Installation auf externen Speichermedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sojaaaaaaa> Wie viele Stunden würde dieser wohl halten?
<sojaaaaaaa> Ty
 * vlt hat ein Ubuntu 10.04 auf einem Stick 24/7 laufen
<sojaaaaaaa> Das klingt ja vielversprechend
<LetoThe2nd> weils ein ganz klares "kommt drauf an ist" wenn man ständig daten auf das ding schaufelt, hält er nicht lang. wenn der quasi nur davon bootet und dann keine schreibzugriffe mehr hat, kanns auch lange gut gehen.
<sojaaaaaaa> Ist lubuntu oder ä. besser geeignet?
<LetoThe2nd> "kommt drauf an"
<sojaaaaaaa> Ok
<sojaaaaaaa> Hat noch jemand was zu diesem Thema geschrieben? Hatte einen discon
<LetoThe2nd> nein, dein "ok" war das letzte :)
<sojaaaaaaa> Ok dann probiere ich es jetzt mit der install
<jokrebel> Den Artikel vorher komplett lesen wär wohl wichtig
<LupusE> g'nabend
<vlt> 'nabend
<pog> moin, kennt jemand einen bootcode um eine live-CD in einer bestimmten Zeit Zone zu starten?
<pog> was ich fand ist, einen für TAstatur und Layout.
<sdx23> pog: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man7/live-config.7.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: live-config - System Configuration Scripts (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<pog> super sdx23, sowas hab ich gesucht, danke!!!
<pog> ich hab die live-config noch nicht ausprobiert, was merkwürdig ist, dass meine ubuntu immer boot=caspar verwenden, was sicher boot=live ausschliesst. 
<pog> vielleicht impliziert caspar live
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-06
<gegen> hallo
<maredebianum> Moin, ich kann kubuntu-desktop nicht installieren, weil ein Paket die gleiche Datei wie eine unity-Abhängigkeit hat (kde-telepathy-minimal, unity-scope-gdrive enthalten file /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service). 
<maredebianum> Das war eine Situation, in der apt nicht mehr deinstallieren oder installieren wollte, ich musste jetzt aptitude nehmen, das hat einen entsprechenden Lösungsvorschlag gemacht...
<SasST> Wollte fragen ob gerade jemand Zeit hat, dmesg bringt do_page_fault und page_fault und ich wollte wissen, ob es sich lohnt das zu melden, da ich es wohl nicht reproduzieren kann.
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> Ich möchte gerne ein Zoom H2 anschließen. Und damit in Skype telefonieren. Das anschließen klappt. Im Mixer konnte ich (jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr) zwischen zwei Eingabe Kanälen des USB Mikrofons wählen
<tokam> Monitor und Default.
<tokam> Bei Monitor war die Stimme verzerrt. Und bei Default nicht. (In Audacity)
<tokam> In Skype war sie aber immer verzerrt. Skype öffnet den Pulse-audio-mixer und ich habe noch einen anderen von gnome.
<tokam> Die Verzerrung hängt irgendwie mit der Frequenz der Aufnahme zusammen, die ich am Mikrofon einstellen kann (sample rate), wenn ich 48khz wähle, wird die Stimme zu tief und bei 42 (glaube waren das) zu hoch
<bekks> Was ist ein "Zoom H2", und was ist die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<tokam> Zoom H2 ist ein Mikrofon
<tokam> No LSB modules are available.
<tokam> also in skype ist meine stimme immer verzerrt aber in audacity passt es
<tokam> eventuell sollte ich eine alternative zu pulse audio nutzen?
<tokam> gibt es eine möglichkeit etwas zu installieren, das skype direkt mit alsa arbeitet und nicht mit pulseaudio
<tokam> Ich habe jetzt jackd installiert, aber es gibt keine Audiogeräte zu verbinden.
<starter> Manchmal und nicht reproduzierbar treten Grafikfehler mit den 2 angeschlossenen Monitoren auf: nur ca. 2/3 bei einem monitor wird angezeigt, der Rest ist schwarz. Was kann ich tun außer neu zu Starten?
<irgendwer4711> hi, kann jemand https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kazam/ korrigieren, die Links unten zeigen auf gefährliche Seiten.
<le_bot> Title: Kazam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> irgendwer4711: ja, kannst du. Es ist ein Wiki :)
<irgendwer4711> schön, hab aber kein konto und will jetzt auch keines
<nagetier> isn dat für ne einstellung
<sdx23> nagetier: keine mit der Opensource funktioniert :(
<irgendwer4711> have a nice day!
<nagetier> ne, so wird das nicht weiter gehen
<sdx23> Naja, dämliche Leute gibt's heutzutage ja leider vermehrt.
<creich> hi leute, ich habe heute eine ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS installation gemacht
<creich> im zuge der installatio habe ich ein paar LVM-Partitionen angelegt
<creich> eine normale root-partition und zwei die als verschlüsselte platten dienen sollten
<creich> der installer hat an dieser Stelle auch schon nach den Details der zu verwendenden Verschlüsselung gefragt
<creich> allerdings kam nie eine Frage nach der Passphrase
<creich> nun ist die installation durch und ich bin nicht sicher was der installer dort gemacht hat
<creich> unter /dev/mapper finde ich die entsprechenden einträge
<creich> cryptsetup status sagt gar nichts zu den lvms
<creich> muss ich die partitionen jetzt komplett neu mit cryptsetup konfigurieren?
<creich> das installer verhalten finde ich einfach seltsam...
<creich> hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
<sdx23> creich: für 16.04 kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen, der debian-installer tat das bei letzter Verwendung korrekt.
<nagetier> creich: Keinerlei Erfahrungen.. soweit ich hörte, ist das PW vom ersten Nutzer vorerst zuständig für das Entschlüsseln
<nagetier> Auch würde ich solche Dinge ggf. nicht vom Installer einrichten lassen, es werden einfach zu viele Optionen nicht berücksichtigt
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benötige kurz ne kurze Erklärung bzgl. der Snappy Paketverwaltung. Ich hab mir kürzlich zum testen nextcloud mit "snap install ..." installiert. Wenn ich da jetzt was ändern möchte, zB in einer config Datei den Server Port (Apache wird ja im Snap irgendwie mitgeliefert). Wie läuft das dann bei so snaps? Ich hab vorhin versucht in der zugehörgen httpd.conf zu ändern (liegt in /snap/nextcloud/current/conf/ ). Es k
<Nicknack3> am aber beim Speichern, dass es ein read-only-filesystem ist. Ist sowas nicht vorgesehn? Oder hab ich da bzgl snaps was falsch verstanden?
<creich> sdx23: nagetier: danke :)
<creich> ich werde die konfigurationen für die beiden platten also einfach noch einmal manuell mit cryptsetup durchgehen
<lars__> moin
<lars__> kann der sm player dvds abspielen????
<lars__> auf cd??
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-07
<inoculator> Tach zusammen. Jemand anwesend, der sich mit WebMail (Horde) auskennt?
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<tomreyn> inoculator: AKA: Ich würde mal einfach davon ausgehen dass dem so ist.
<inoculator> Ok... dann direkt... ;-) Was muss ich ändern, damit ich einen Horde Webmail server unter Debian/Apache2 auf einem anderen Port (Bsp. 1446) betrieben kann?
<inoculator> Das Problem ist, daß er den Port beim internen verarbeiten vergisst
<inoculator> Ich schreibe, zum beispiel:
<inoculator> https://mein.server.tld:1446
<inoculator> und Horde antwortet:
<inoculator> https://mein.server.tld/login.php   --> not found
<sdx23> Apache config in einen Pastebin-Service, ggf. passend zensieren.
<inoculator> oh jott.. pastebin... ja... wie war das noch... moment...
<sdx23> bzw - sind das tatsächlich absolute Links? Dann musst du in der Horde Konfiguration wohl die Domain ändern.
<inoculator> Das müsste der Pastebin sein: https://pastebin.com/dDt0SAqy
<le_bot> Title: <IfModule mod_ssl.c> <VirtualHost 10.10.10.240:1446> ServerName mein - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<inoculator> sdx23: die ganzen configs innnerhalb von Horde (PHP) sind mir streckenweise echt zu hoch. Das ist nicht zwingend meine Liga.
<inoculator> DAher ja meine Frage, ob jemand das Problem kennt.
<sdx23> über das Paketsystem installiert? Dann in /etc/horde/conf.php
<inoculator> Ne, mit pear installiert
<inoculator> Im Groben, habe ich mich an dieser Anleitung entlang gehangelt: https://www.df.eu/de/support/df-faq/cloudserver/anleitungen/horde-groupware-webmail-edition-installieren/#c9209
<le_bot> Title: Horde Groupware Webmail Edition installieren (at www.df.eu)
<sdx23> da steht doch wo die config liegt, gleich im nächsten Abschnitt
<inoculator> Ja, das ist richtig. Aber WAS war die Frage, nicht "WO". Mir erschließen sich die Egenschaften nicht so richtig.
<_Ricardo> Hallo alle
<_Ricardo> ich habe ein Problem mit einer Software die auf Ubuntu läuft, aber nicht in den offiziellen Repos ist.
<_Ricardo> Das Problem scheint an einem Websocket zu hängen.
<_Ricardo> Kann es sein, dass ich auf Ubuntu irgendwie per Default erst irgendwie Websockets aktivieren muss?
<_Ricardo> also eigentlich sollte die Software alles können
<_Ricardo> aber irgendwas geht nicht
<mrkramps> meine software funktioniert
<mrkramps> und irgendwas geht immer
<k1l_> _Ricardo: was wie wo klappt denn bei welchem ubuntu nicht?
<inoculator> https://pastebin.com/uVUMvP5H
<le_bot> Title: Horde Conf.php Snipplet - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_Ricardo> k1l_, vielen Dank für Dein Interesse!  Es handelt sich um Zammad - eine open source Help Desk software.
<_Ricardo> Man kann damit auch einen Live Chat verwenden.
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, nach welcher anleitung hast du installiert?
<_Ricardo> Ich habe den Live Chat genauso eingebunden wie es in der Anleitung stand und wie es die Benutzeroberfläche auch vorgibt, aber ich erhalte einen Error dass der Websocket nicht vorhanden sei
<sdx23> inoculator: wenn da nix von Ports steht, $conf['server']['name']
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, von Zammad - warte, ich suche die URL
<_Ricardo> https://docs.zammad.org/en/latest/channel-chat.html
<le_bot> Title: Chat — Zammad 1.0.0 documentation (at docs.zammad.org)
<_Ricardo> genau das habe ich getan.
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, systemctl status zammad-websocket
<_Ricardo> Außerdem habe ich viele, viele Forum-Threads durchsucht nach Lösungswegen (weil mehrere Leute schrieben dass der Chat nicht funktioniere)
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, moment ich verbinde mich mit dem webserver
<_Ricardo> also mit dem Server... nicht webserver
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, https://dpaste.de/ZKt1/raw
<_Ricardo> ich habe vor rund 1-2 Stunden auch auf die allerneueste Version upgegradet
<_Ricardo> übrigens ist zammad extrem toll, falls hier jemand einen Help Desk sucht
<mrkramps> extrem toll nicht am funktioniere ;)
<_Ricardo> ja davon abgesehen
<mrkramps> also der websocket sollte laufen
<_Ricardo> ich habe online eine Testseite gefunden wo man testen kann ob ein websocket offen ist
<_Ricardo> und es scheint kein Websocket zu laufen
<_Ricardo> es muss aber einer laufen, weil das ganze zammad system auf websockets aufbaut soweit ich das verstanden habe
<inoculator> sdx23: Die Zeile ist orginal so in der Konfiguration $conf['server']['name'] = $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
<inoculator> Da habe ich nichts dran geschraubt.
<k1l_> _Ricardo: was ist denn nun die fehlermeldung?
<_Ricardo> k1l_, mehrere - also, wenn ich den Chat einbinde wie es in der Anleitung steht, dann bekomme ich:
<_Ricardo> WebSocket connection to 'ws://**.**.**.**/ws' failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 404
<_Ricardo> die * waren eine IP-Adresse (habe ich ersetzt da hier geloggt wird)
<_Ricardo> wenn ich im Aufruf folgende Zeile eintrage, ändert sich die Fehlermeldung:
<_Ricardo> host: 'ws://**.**.**.**:3000',
<_Ricardo> WebSocket connection to 'ws://**.**.**.**:3000/' failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 200
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, hast du eine firewall laufen?
<_Ricardo> vermutlich nicht
<_Ricardo> wie kann ich das sicher herausfinden?
<mrkramps> das ist dein server
<_Ricardo> also eingerichtet habe ich keine
<_Ricardo> aber der server ist ein virtueller server
<_Ricardo> und vielleicht hat der provider der den server vermietet automatisch eine eingestellt?
<mrkramps> ufw status
<mrkramps> und ggf. noch hinterher iptables -L
<_Ricardo> -bash: ufw: command not found
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, https://dpaste.de/cmNL/raw
<graphyte> hallo
<_Ricardo> hallo
<graphyte> mal sehen ob man hier ein wenig netter ist als im ubuntu international channel
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, den ausgaben nach läuft keine fw
<graphyte> ich habe ein video bei youtube gesehen, wo jemand ubuntu server nutzt um einen desktop von "scratch" zu installieren klang interessant
<inoculator> sdx23: ich habe die Zeile mal zerpfückt und Tante Google anvertraut. Dabei kam ich auf das hier: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1459739/php-serverhttp-host-vs-serverserver-name-am-i-understanding-the-ma/12046836#12046836
<le_bot> Title: apache - PHP $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] vs. $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'], am I understanding the man pages correctly? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, was könnte ich noch tun?
<inoculator> Dann habe ich mal ganz dreist, das 'SERVER_NAME' gegen ein 'HTTP_HOST' getauscht. Tada... fussioniert
<inoculator> warum auch immer....
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, da Du vorher das systemctl kommando so aus dem Stehgreif wusstest, vermute ich dass Du zammad selber verwendest?
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, zammad ist doch ein help desk, oder? bieten die denn selber keinen support über ihre platform an?
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, nein … ich verwende das nicht
<mrkramps> ich habe da nur in die installationsanleitung geschaut
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, ich kann das am Montag also morgen versuchen herauszufinden.  Es ist open source, aber die bieten auch eine kommerzielle version an.  Vielleicht kann man die für Support bezahlen?
<_Ricardo> Sind jedenfalls aus Deutschland
<_Ricardo> das ist das neue Projekt vom OTRS Gründer
<k1l_> graphyte: klar, installer die netinstall oder die server install und dann die pakete, die du willst. wenn du aber dann "ubuntu-desktop" installierst oder andere meta pakete, dann kannst du auch direkt die desktop iso installieren
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, wenn du/ihr das ggf. im professionellen umfeld einsetzen wollt, dann solltest du dich definitiv um eine business license bemühen
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, das sind tausende Euros jährlich
<_Ricardo> was aber interessant wäre ist die hosted version
<mrkramps> seh ich auch gerade :S
<_Ricardo> 25 Euro monatlich und das beste:  Man kann ein Backup anfordern
<_Ricardo> also falls ich jemals wieder selbst hosten möchte, kann ich die Daten übernehmen
<_Ricardo> vielleicht wäre das die bessere wahl?
<mrkramps> ist vielleicht die einfachere lösung und man hat mehr verantowrtung für den dienst beim anbieter
<_Ricardo> denke ich mir auch
<_Ricardo> Du, ich würde Dich gerne nach Deiner Meinung zu was fragen
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, wenn sich das nicht bewährt, kann man das immer noch kündigen und selber hosten
<_Ricardo> eben
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, frag nur
<_Ricardo> ok, also, ganz offtopic, nur ich habe das Gefühl dass man mit Dir reden kann. Also vielleicht hast Du eine Meinung dazu:
<graphyte> wer sagt das ich ubuntu desktop installiere k1l_ 
<_Ricardo> Ich biete Webdesign an, und hoste die Kunden selbst.  Es sind nur kleine und mittelständige Betriebe (also nichts kompliziertes) und es handelt sich um Wordpress-Seiten die zwar individuell sind, aber dennoch einen Website-Builder im Hintergrund haben.
<k1l_> graphyte: warum unstellst du mir, dass ich das gesagt hätte? (*gleicher pampiger ton wie du anleg*)
<_Ricardo> Die Geschäftsidee liegt hierbei auf den monatlichen Einnahmen für die Betreuung (wie z.B. updates, neue Bilder, neue Texte, etc.)
<graphyte> meine frage ist eigentlich nur sind die beiden ubuntu server und ubuntu "desktop" identisch unter der haube oder hat der server spezielle optimierungen die ich nicht mochte auf einem desktop rechner ???
<graphyte> bitte nur antworten wer sich wirklich auskennt!
<mrkramps> graphyte, inzwischen ja … nur der installationsumfang ist unterschiedlich
<_Ricardo> Bisher habe ich es mir nie zugetraut, die Kunden auf einem eigenen Server zu hosten.  Auf die Art könnte ich einen Server für 20 Euro im Monat mieten und alle 300 kleinen Kunden rauflegen.
<_Ricardo> Ich habe aber Angst gehackt zu werden (z.B. während ich auf Urlaub bin)
<_Ricardo> deshalb hoste ich jede Wordpress-Seite in einem eigenen Package bei einem Provider
<k1l_> graphyte: deine haltung erzeugt sehr viel spannung. evtl solltest du nicht erstmal leute unterstellen keine ahnung zu haben, sondern ganz konkrete fragen stellen, wenn du konkrete fragen hast.
<_Ricardo> das reduziert aber meinen gewinn heftig
<_Ricardo> das ist also die gleiche Überlegung wie bei dem Help Desk - selbst hosten oder beim anbieter
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, wenn du mit serveradministration nicht fit bist, dann kann das übel werden.
<k1l_> graphyte: die server version und die desktop version haben das selbe basis system.
<_Ricardo> was ist die günstigste Art, 300 Wordpress-Seiten so zu hosten, dass ich kein Risiko habe?
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, so wie du es im moment machst
<_Ricardo> das sind aber 4 Euro / Wordpress Seite
<mrkramps> also meiner meinung nach
<_Ricardo> und meine Kunden zahlen 10 Euro / Monat
<_Ricardo> also 6 Euro Differenz
<graphyte> k1l_, danke das ist ja mal eine aussage!
<graphyte> die antwort konnte man im internationalen ubuntu channel nicht bekommen k1l_ außer dumme sprüche haben die mal keine ahnung wohl deshalb ubuntu
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, das ist eigentlich keine schlechte gewinnspanne monatlich für relativ wenig arbeit
<k1l_> graphyte: deine attetüde trägt nicht dazu bei, dass man dir einfach helfen kann :/
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, nunja, die rufen schon oft an und wollen was.
<graphyte> ich habe eine präzise frage gestellt und du kennst mich nach zwei minuten. nimm mal soziale nachhilfe k1l_ 
<graphyte> oder deine tabletten!
<graphyte> btw das private gespräch hier gehört in ein privates fenster
<graphyte> aber da werden wohl mal wieder buddies protegiert!
<_Ricardo> graphyte, ich habe ja nichts zu melden hier, aber du bist schon ein bisschen sehr dreist seit Du hier reingekommen bist.  Ich bin schon am Fremdschämen.
<graphyte> außer dummes gelaber läuft hier ja nichts
<k1l_> graphyte: es reicht.
<graphyte> mister unterstrich!
<graphyte> ja leck mich k1l_ 
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, du könntest ja testweise mal einen teil der kunden auf einen eigenen server auslagern
<mrkramps> aber ich würde mir das eher nicht antun
<k1l_> graphyte: du kommst hier rein, beschimpfst schon leute aus dem anderen support channel wo du dich daneben benommen hast. hier machst du genau so weiter. log gibts hier: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/07/%23ubuntu.html
<le_bot> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/07/#ubuntu.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<_Ricardo> okay mrkramps - danke für den Tipp!  Dann werde ich alles auslagern, also Wordpress + Help Desk
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, generell Danke dass Du gerade so lieb für mich da warst!
<k1l_> graphyte: du unterstellst hier auch alle die ganze zeit, dass sie keine ahnung haben. aber das ist ja ok, weil du ja hier nach hhilfe fragst? so funktioniert ehrenamtlicher support nicht.
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, man muss sich halt sonst um updates, konfiguration, backups usw. immer selber kümmern
<_Ricardo> mrkramps, eine sache die vielleicht(!) noch interessant sein könnte ist ein managed server
<_Ricardo> sowas bieten ja manche Provider an.  Die Systemupdates und so macht der Anbieter.
<mrkramps> _Ricardo, und die WP instanzen?
<_Ricardo> Du meinst die upzudaten?
<_Ricardo> das kann ich ja selbst
<mrkramps> mitunter
<_Ricardo> Danke nochmals für den netten Chat!
<_Ricardo> Ich mach mich mal auf den Weg
<p3er> #pyload
<Rochvellon> Find ich ja ein wenig merkwürdig. In der Energieverwaltung von XFCE habe ich eingestellt, dass wenn der Akku geladen und der Deckel geschlossen wird, dass nur der Bildschirm ausgeschaltet werden soll. Jedoch wird der Rechner in den S2R geschickt
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, überschneidet sich da was mit logind?
<mrkramps> eh, siehe /etc/systemd/logind.conf im Wert HandleLidSwitch sollte standard sein =suspend
<Rochvellon> ah, schaue ich gleich mal
<mrkramps> eigentlich™ sollte das behoben sein, aber kennste ja ;)
<Rochvellon> hehe
<Rochvellon> ist das normal, dass jeder Eintrag mit # beginnt oder ist das nur Auskommentierung?
<Rochvellon> hm, scheint Auskommentierung
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, jo, die sind alle auskommentiert
<mrkramps> und die werte sind halt standard
<Rochvellon> jo, habe hier gerade eine eine alte .dpkg-old gefunden, die noch ein paar Werte mehr hat
<mrkramps> statt # HandleLidSwitch=suspend möchtest du vermutlich HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Rochvellon> jo
<Rochvellon> mal schauen
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-30
<NTQ> Moin Leute. Mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass nach einem normalen upgrade und autoremove auf meinem Server am 12. Februar certbot/letsencrypt deinstalliert wurde. Und wenn ich es jetzt wieder installieren will, meckert apt, dass es von certbot abhängt und das aber nicht installiert werden soll. Was könnte da schief gelaufen sein?
<sdx23> NTQ: alle Meldungen in einen Pastebin. Auch apt-cache policy <paket> für die fraglichen Pakete.
<NTQ> sdx23: Okay, gleich. Ich probiere noch schnell was
<deem> Ich bin aktuell auf 17.10 und bekomme bei einem "do-release-upgrade" ein "No new release found.". Wieso?
<Frickelpit> deem: Weil es noch nicht freigegeben wurde für das Update
<koegs> der deem lernt halt nicht dazu :)
<deem> Aber im Release Channel hieß es doch, dass es released wäre?
<Frickelpit> Ja, released
<Frickelpit> Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. 
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<le_bot> Title: BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Auch mal die Release Notes lesen ;)
<deem> Naja, es sind ja schon "a few Days"
<deem> War doch Donnerstag das Release?
<Frickelpit> Dann denk dir noch ein "a few days more" dazu^^
<deem> Och menno
<Frickelpit> nimm -d bei do-release-upgrade, wenns so eilig ist
<deem> Frickelpit: Das geht tatsächlich nicht, weil ich nicht auf dem "latest" Release bin
<Frickelpit> Das macht _aktuell_ noch das Update auf bionic
<deem> Das war das Erste, das ich versucht habe, als ein normales Release Upgrade nicht tat
<Frickelpit> Funktioniert hier ohne Probleme
<deem> Seltsam
<deem> Ah. Lol. Anscheinend geht das nicht, wenn man einstellt, dass man nur noch LTS Versionen möchte
<Frickelpit> Sowas machste ja auch nicht bei einer non-LTS
<deem> Naja, wenn ich ab jetzt nur noch LTS möchte... Dachte das ginge so, aber egal. Weiß ja jetzt, dass es das nicht tut
<NTQ> sdx23: Hilft dir das beim Beantworten meiner Frage? https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423768/
<le_bot> Title: certbo/Letsencrypt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Sieht eigentlich so ähnlich aus wie hier, bloß dass es sich da von selbst gelöst hat: https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=165022
<le_bot> Title: Certbot unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten - debianforum.de (at debianforum.de)
<geser> NTQ: was sagt den apt, wenn du certbot installieren möchtest?
<NTQ> geser: Hängt ab von python3-certbot, soll aber nicht installiert werden.
<geser> da wird irgendwo in der Abhängigkeitskette ein Konflikt oder eine unerfüllte Abhängigkeit sein. Leider sagt apt nicht gleich, wo das eigentliche Problem liegt, sondern nur, dass eine Abhängigkeit nicht installiert werden kann.
<geser> NTQ: und wenn du jetzt python3-certbot zu installieren versuchst? Leider musst du dich so bis ans Ende der Kette hangeln.
<NTQ> geser: Ja, ich hab sogar mal versucht mich ans Ende der Kette zu hangeln, hatte aber irgendwann keine Lust mehr, weil ich dachte das geht bestimmt schlauer. :-D
<Frickelpit> NTQ: Was macht denn ein apt install certbot python3-certbot?
<geser> zumindest mit apt wäre mir keine schlauere Vorgehensweise bekannt
<NTQ> geser: python3-certbot hängt ab von python3-acme, python3-mock, python3-zope.component und empfiehlt certbot, soll aber alles nicht installiert werden. :-D
<NTQ> Frickelpit: Bei deiner Version steht im Grunde das selbe
<NTQ> ich versuche mal die Kette aufzulösen....
<Frickelpit> Ist das aus einem PPA?
<NTQ> ah, moment. ich hab das falsch gelesen. python3-mock ist nicht installierbar. Also daran hängt es.
<Frickelpit> Ah, hatteste ja schon oben gepastet
<NTQ> Frickelpit: Ja, ist aus einem ppa. Genau das hier: https://certbot.eff.org/lets-encrypt/ubuntuxenial-apache
<le_bot> Title: Certbot - Ubuntuxenial Apache (at certbot.eff.org)
<NTQ> Also ich versuche es nach der offiziellen Anleitung.
<NTQ> komischerweise findet man bei google nichts bestimmtes in bezug auf python3-mock und certbot. Ich suche mal weiter.
<Frickelpit> Also zumindest hier unter 17.10 heißen die Pakete nicht python3-*, sondern python-*
<Frickelpit> ohne PPA
<NTQ> oha, ich hab eine Vermutung. Ich hab nur main in meiner sources.list stehen.. Ich sollte mal wenigstens noch universe hinzufügen.
<NTQ> Anscheinend wurde vor einer Weile dieses Paket in universe verschoben oder sonstwas ist passiert, wodurch certbot dann deinstalliert wurde als ich nicht genau aufgepasst habe.
<NTQ> Okay, Problem gelöst. :-)
<stevieh> boah, jetzt hab ich auf 18.04 ne pure gnome sitzung und was ist: maus click geht nicht mehr
<stevieh> und der schrott ist im prinzip doch echt nicht mehr debugbar.
<k1l> wayland session? da hat sich das ganze input verhalten ja geändert.
<Frickelpit> default doch nimmer bei 10.04, es sei denn, stevieh hats umgestellt.
<Frickelpit> 18.04
<stevieh> ne, da steht zumindest beim dm, dass es gnome unter xorg ist
<p0g> moin - in der Schweiz müssen ab diesem Jahr die Therapeuten mit einem  PDF-Formular (formular 590) abrechnen. 
<p0g> das Problem ist nun, dass z.B. der master pdf-editor ein Feld als gesperrt anschaut...
<p0g> leider sind ja auch nur noch uralte Adobe-Readers da, Version 9.5.5. welche vermutlich die Formulare auch nicht editieren können.
<p0g> gibt es da irgenwelche Workarrounds?
<ppq> p0g, ja
<ppq> xournal
<ppq> damit kannst du (grafisch, overlaymäßig) PDFs annotieren
<p0g> ich schau mir das gerne mal an.  danke
<ppq> da spielt es keine rolle, ob das PDF ein formular ist oder nicht, kannst überall reinschreiben
<ppq> einfach textfeld setzen
<p0g> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das möglich ist: das Formular macht auch interne gewisse Aktionen, ähnlich einer Office-Applikation...
<p0g> ich werd's aber mal anschauen, ob man es öffnen kann u.s.w
<ppq> joa, die wirst du dann halt nicht nutzen können
<p0g> shit, dass master pdf quasi geht, aber eben nur zu 99.9 %
<p0g> (ev, sogar Bug im Formular, werde auch mal dort kontakt aufnehmen).
<p0g> ein anderes lustiges Problem ist, dass sich ein Surfstick manchmal als als Modem, aber manchmal nur als Storage-Device mountet...
<p0g> aber das lässt sich wohl über udev korrigieren
<ppq> usb modeswitch ist das stichwort, p0g 
<p0g> danke vielmals
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch/
<le_bot> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> der einzige "workaround" für so ein pdf ist wohl eine vmware mit nem frischen adobe reader.
<Tuor_> Hi, ich habe vor einer Weile (mehrere Wochen) schon mal wegen eines Laptops mit einem externen Bildschirm hier gefragt. Darauf hin habe ich ein Kabel (mini-DP zu DP) gekauft und Debian anstatt Ubuntu ausprobiert und es half nicht. Nur Windows mit Intel Graphikkartentreiber half. Das Problem:
<Tuor_> Wenn ich meinen externen Bildschirm anhänge, dann wird dieser nicht ein seiner korrekten Auflösung erkannt. Es ist kein Hardwarefehler, denn unter Windows habe ich die korrekte Auflösung zum laufen gebracht.
<Tuor_> Der externe Bildschirm ist ein Asus 2560x1440 144hz (unterstützt G-Sync, was aber hier nicht relevant sein sollte).
<stevieh> das war ein thinkpad, oder?
<Tuor_> Mein Laptop ist ein Lenovo T560 mit einer Intelgraphikkarte: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYZ3g7cgv5/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_> stevieh: ja. wie gerade geschrieben (war noch nicht ganz fertig mit der beschreibung ;) )
<stevieh> das sollte alles ootb gehen
<Tuor_> "ootb"?
<Tuor_> Unter Ubuntu 16.04 ging er nicht und ich habe nun Ubuntu 18.04 installiert und es gab keine Besserung.
<stevieh> out of the box.
<stevieh> ab werk
<Tuor_> Tut es nicht: weder Ubuntu noch Debian (nur windows)
<stevieh> bietet das ding die Auflösung dann gar nicht an?
<Tuor_> Das Ding -> Der Bildschirm?
<stevieh> die Bildschirmeinstellungen in Unity oder was immer du nutzt.
<stevieh> poste mal ein Xorg.0.log, wenn du den Bildschirm anstecksts. 
<Tuor_> xrandr (xorg kommt gleich): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NG2gN2cHMK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> current 2944 x 1080 wasn das?
<Tuor_> Xorg log während dem Anstecken: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NG2gN2cHMK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_> Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist. Mein Laptop hat ein 1920x1080 Bildschirm und der externe ist 2560x1440
<stevieh> nein, das zweite ist auch wieder xrandr
<Tuor_> misst, sorry ich machs nochmals
<Tuor_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4XzrJYGsRV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_> jetzt.
<stevieh> ja, spontan würde ich sagen, die glotze schickt kein gescheites EDID ...
<stevieh> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008395
<le_bot> Title: [all variants] Best way to override EDID (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> sowas in dem Stil, aber achtung, das ist schon ziemlich alt, k.a. ob sowas noch geht
<Tuor_> hmm versuche gerade zu verstehen wie das alles geht und was es genau bewirkt....
<stevieh> also der Monitor sagt dem Rechner, was er so kann. Dass es unter Windows geht muss nicht heissen, dass er es richtig macht, sondern nur, dass Windows ihn "kennt"
 * tuor_ hatte netzwerkprobleme und ist zurück.
<tuor_> Ich habe mit xrandr versucht deb Bildschirm dazu zu zwingen die richtige Auflösung zu verwenden. Bei 144hz kam ein Fehler, bei 60hz und bei 40hz blieb der externe Bildschirm einfach schwarz. Diese Anleitung funktioniert für meinen Fall nicht.
<jokrebel> tuor_: früher™ konnte man damit auch mal nen Monitor schrotten, wenn man einfach mal Auflösungen und Frequenzen erzwingt. Hoffe für Dich, dass das heutzutage nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ist
<stevieh> oh, das "früher" war echt noch vor linux  :-)
<jokrebel> nö
<tuor_> jokrebel: der Monitor unterstützt die Auflösung und Bildraten welche ich versucht habe zu erzwingen.
 * tuor_ reboot
<Longbottom> tuor_: Ob es ein edid Problem ist, kannst du mit "sudo get-edit | parse-edid" erkennen. Mein Monitor liefert z.B. eine falsche Checksum, weshalb ich die edid ausgelesen und in einer XOrg-Config Datei eingetragen hab. Evtl. hilft dir sowas ja auch. (Muss gleich einkaufen, kann also nicht viel helfen).
 * tuor_ ist zurüc
<stevieh> tuor_: wie gesagt, es gibt da verschiedene methoden, dem Monitor deinen Willen aufzuzwingen.
<tuor_> stevieh: hmm. Ich habe weiter google befragt und kam auf Foren-Threads (von asus) in welchen Leute meinten mit älteren Kernels sei es noch gegangen. Ich werde mal eine alte distribution versuchen. Ich bin auch ziemlich davon überzeugt, dass ich den Bildschirm mit Debian (ich weis nicht mehr welche version) am laufen hatte. Mal sehen. Danke schonmal viellich komm ich wieder, falls nicht habe ich aufgegeben^^ Sollte ich eine Lösun
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt hab ich die Möhre, bei der unter X mit ner gnome session auf 18.04 kein Mausklick mehr geht. 
<stevieh> Wie starte ich gnome denn ohne extensions?
<holgersson> stevieh: KDE kennt "exec startkde", sicher gibt's was Ähnliches für Gnome
<holgersson> stevieh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome#Manually
<le_bot> Title: GNOME - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<stevieh> das ist echt alles ziemlich undurchsichtig...
<Longbottom> Hallo, wenn ich mit firefox fernsehe (z.B. https://www.prosieben.de/livestream), lastet der nach einer Weile eine CPU mehr als 100% (normal ist ca. 30%) aus und die Wiedergabe fängt an zu stottern. Ich hab in den Einstellungen die "Maximale Anzahl an Inhaltsprozessen" auf 2 gestellt (Standard ist bei mir 4) aber ohne Erfolg. Irgendwelche Ideen dazu?
<le_bot> Title: Der ProSieben - Livestream: 24 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche! (at www.prosieben.de)
<Longbottom> Nach einem Restart des firefox geht es dann wieder eine Weile gut.
<stevieh> mal mit chrome probiert?
<dadrc> IIII
<dadrc> hmhm. so war das nicht geplant, sorry.
<Longbottom> stevieh: Hab bisher nur chromium probiert, damit kann ich gar nichts sehen.
<stevieh> k.a. was das für nen streaming technik ist, bei pro 7. Ich schau sowas nicht.
<Longbottom> stevieh: Dasselbe gilt auch für die "weiteren Livestreams" die auf der Pro 7 Seite stehen. (Zumindest soweit ich es probiert hab.) 
<stevieh> tja nun
<dadrc> bestimmt widevine
<dadrc> benutzen sie alle … so DRM-crap
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Wenn ich eine Festplatte oder einen Stick unter 18.04 formatiere, so wird das Gerät beim ersten Mal mit Attributen 755 und Besitzer root automatisch in /media/user eingebunden. Der normale User kann dann da nix draufschreiben, bevor kein sudo chmod oder sudo chown erfolgt. Kann mir einer sagen, was das soll?
<dadrc> Das war schon immer so und soll so
<Lengsdorfer> ja. aber warum? und was soll man korrekterweise tun? 
<dadrc> Du hast wahrscheinlich ext als Dateisystem gewählt, da gehört das halt erstmal root.
<dadrc> Ich weiß nicht, auf meinen USB-Sticks ist eh immer FAT32 drauf, sonst kriegt man immer Probleme mit den Windowstypen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, Verzeichnis drauf erstellen und chown
<Lengsdorfer> na gut. was ist denn 'besser'? chmod 777 oder chown user?
<dadrc> Wenn dein Nutzer das benutzen soll, dann chown
<dadrc> Wenn du viele Nutzer hast, dann muss wohl 777 her
<dadrc> Das sollte man aber im Normalfall vermeiden
<Lengsdorfer> Es gibt nur einen Nutzer: mich
<dadrc> Na dann, chown
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. thx
<tomreyn> ja, pro7 nutzt widevine, grade mal getestet. mit drm-einwilligung im firefox kann man's vermutlich abspielen wenn es der anti-anti-anti ad block nicht verhindert, das ist's mir aber nicht wert.
<tomreyn> Longbottom: ^
<ghostcube> pro7 will werbung schalten, wird die werbung nicht gezogen kackt der stream ab oder die umgebung freezed
<ghostcube> das is aber nichts neues
<ghostcube> machen von rtl bis vox alle
<Longbottom> tomreyn, ghostcube: Danke, ich sehe die Werbung, aber es freezed trotzdem nach einer Weile. Als Adblocker hab ich uBlock Origin installiert. Trotzdem danke an alle, die versucht haben zu helfen.
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn momentan das empfohlene Dateisystem für externe Festplatten?
<RedNifre> (Ich frage weil ich seit Jahren keine Festplatte mehr formatiert habe, aber noch im Hinterkopf habe, dass ZFS-artige Systeme wie Hammer oder btrfs irgendwann betriebsreif sein sollten)
<Frickelpit> Kommt drauf an, wo die Platte alles angestöpselt werden soll
<Lengsdorfer> und wie groß die platte ist
<dadrc> zfs ist super, aber für externe platten … fat32, dann funktioniert das ding wenigstens überall
<stevieh> fat32 kann bis wieviel GB Dateigrösse?
<dadrc> wenige
<dadrc> 2 oder 4 oder so
<dadrc> sonst halt exfat, funktioniert auch ganz gut6
<Rochvellon> Maximalwerte
<Rochvellon> Größe einer Datei 	4 GiB minus 1 Byte 
<stevieh> exfat ist aber glaub ich eher nix unter Linux, oder?
<dadrc> geht scho
<Rochvellon> Tuxera hat mit MS einen Deal und bringt exfat nach Linux
<stevieh> wenn es um video geht, würde ich sogar als ehestes NTFS sagen, weil das können auch diverse Glotzen... wenn nur Linux würde ich nachwievor bei ext irgendwas bleiben.
<tomreyn> ^ da schließ ich mich an
<dadrc> joa, wenn das ding immer und ausschließlich an linux hängt, ext
<Rochvellon> oder eins der anderen Dateisysteme, die nativ von Linux unterstützt werden
<stevieh> vfat würde ich echt nur noch sticks unter 4GB formatieren :-)
<danial> Guten Abend zusammen! Habe ein Problem bei der Installation von ''Qalculate''. Wenn ich es über das Terminal versuche, werde ich immer darauf verwiesen, andere Pakete runterzuladen, die notwendig seien. Wenn ich diese installiere und es erneut versuche geschieht jedoch nichts - der Fehler wird mir erneut angezeigt und ich installiere die Pakete erneut. Hab's auch schon über ''Entdecken'' probiert aber da wird mir angezeigt ''
<danial> Auflösung der Abhängigkeit fehlgeschlagen''.
<Rochvellon> danial: öffne mal bitte ein Terminal und gib folgenden Befehl ein: sudo apt install qalculate
<danial> Das ist die Ausgabe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jr6vprntg4/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> dann wohl nicht
<maxes> scheint so
<maxes> bei mir lief die Installation in der VM, Problemlos
<Rochvellon> sudo apt-get -f install sollte helfen
<maxes> -f?
<maxes> achso "full"
<Rochvellon> -f == fix-broken
<Rochvellon> danial: "sudo apt-get -f install" sollte helfen
<danial> So, bin nun zurück. Hab nun ein ganz neues Problem: Der Laptop will nicht mehr gescheit booten. Bin gerade auf meinem anderen Laptop (Privat-Laptop, den von vorhin nutze ich für die Uni).
<k1l> wo hört er auf zu booten?
<k1l> in grub mal nen älteren kernel probieren, oder den recovery eintrag, wenn der alte kernel auch nicht geht
<danial> Es wird noch das Logo der Distro beim Booten angezeigt (''KDE neon'') - danach blinkt oben im linken Eck das Unterstrich-Symbol. 
<danial> Weiter kommt er nicht
<k1l> jagut, mit kde neon wendest du dich bitte direkt an die kde leute. weil deren PPA da einiges an ubuntu kde paketen überschreibt
<Rolfi_> Guten Abend! Was bedeutet eigentlich bei apt-get autoremove die Antwort "3 nicht aktualisiert"? Es gibt doch schon "0 aktualisiert".
<danial> Oh :/ Also ich habe nachgeschaut, ob es einen KDE neon Channel gibt, aber der ist ziemlich mager. Viel Support konnte ich dort leider nicht erwarten. Ist es okay, wenn ich wieder auf euch zurück komme, falls ich nicht weiterkomme (dachte mir, es ist okay wenn ich hier vorbeischaue, da KDE neon nahezu identisch ist mit Kubuntu) ?
<maxes> danial: #kde-de
<danial> Danke :)
<k1l> Rolfi_: mach mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"  das erste apt update zieht eine aktualisierte paketliste vom server, das 2. installiert alle pakete, auch diese, die "zurückgehalten wurden" (also die pakete, die zum update auch andere pakete insatllieren mussten)
<maxes> danial: #kde-neon
<maxes> danial: da sind aktuell 85 leute online, da kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden
<danial> Super! Danke :)
<Rolfi_> k1l: Danke für die Erklärung und für die Lösung. Alles in Butter. Gute Nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-01
<wobelingers> morgen alle mit einander
<wobelingers> schreibt aber keiner was alle am schlafen wie ich das so sehe 
<wobelingers> habt ihr den ersten mai gut überstanden 
<Tuor> -> offtopic
<stevieh> nein, da geht es sich um das Verhalten von Ubuntu beim Monatswechsel
<Yoshimo> Senden die Ubuntu Derivate wie Kubuntu eigentlich auch Hardware Infos an Canonical falls man zustimmt?
<jokrebel> wie find ich raus, welchen Displaymanager ich am laufen habe? Und welcher ist bei 18.04 Standard?
<stevieh> ps auxww | grep dm 
<stevieh> gestern wusst ichs noch gdm3 oder so...
<sash_> gdm vermutlich bei einem frischen 18.04
<dreamon> Mahlzeit. Seit Update auf 18.04 bekomme ich beim Aufbauen einer ssh Verbindung → Permission denied (publickey).
<dreamon> Das muß was mit dem ssh-agent zu tun haben. Muß ich den Manuell starten, scheinbar war das bei 16.04 noch der Fall gewesen, das dieser Automatisch gestartet wurde. 
<sdx23> ssh -vvv hilft.
<tomreyn> ich würde vermuten dass der ssh-agent auch unter 18.04 noch automatisch gestaret wird, aber habs nicht wirklich getestet
<tomreyn> kann sein dass er die keys nicht mehr alle automatisch importiert (das fände ich ja mal ne gute maßnahme)
<tomreyn> ssh-add -l
<dreamon> Er kommt auf jedenfall damit daher → Enter passphrase for key '/home/dreamon/.ssh/id_rsa':
<stevieh> na, dann mach das doch
<tomreyn> beim ssh-aufruf? ja dann hast du keine ssh-agent laufen (was dir auch ssh-add -l sagen sollte)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ja. ssh-add -l →The agent has no identities.
<tomreyn> env | grep SSH
<dreamon> stevieh, Ich hab das in einem script drin. Das soll durchlaufen ohne eine Eingabe vorauszusetzen.
<tomreyn> hat der nen auth sock?
<tomreyn> na ja irgendwann musst du das passwort natürlich eingeben
<dreamon> tomreyn, SSH_AGENT_PID=11020 → SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-6VqdxPYi8XoI/agent.10932
<dreamon> Bei 16.04 war das nicht nötig. Starten und los gings.
<tomreyn> ist denn ein passwort auf dem key oder nicht?
<stevieh> kommt das passwort nicht vom login?
<jokrebel> hm - auch ein reinstall von gdm half nichts. Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass die etwas älter Ubuntuinstallation, welche vorzeitig auf die Beta von 18.04 per do-release-upgrade gezogen wurde, dann aber mit dem aktuellen Kernel nur noch nicht mal zum Loginscreen kommt sondern mit eingefrorenem Mauszeiger GUI mäßig stehen bleibt (ssh Zugriff ist noch möglich) nach dem letzten Upgrade einfach so wieder
<jokrebel> geht. Falsch gehofft
<tomreyn> man kann die passwörter der keys im wallet speichern das mit dem passwort des benutzers verknüpft ist und beim login entsperrt wird
<tomreyn> vielleicht hatte dreamon das vorher so eingerichtet
<dreamon> tomreyn, Wie ich schon sagte. Habe kein Passwort vergegeben gehabt nur wenn der Publikkey nicht gespeichert war hat der Server nach einem gefragt. doch nun will er mein Lokales User Passwort, dann macht ers
<sdx23> jokrebel: klingt weniger nach gdm Problem, mehr nach Grafik.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Aber ich komm ja noch nicht mal bis zur User/Passwort Abfrage von gdm
<dreamon> Stimmt da war was mit diesem keyring dingens. Das hab ich deinstalliert.. War bei 16.04 auch so.. Womöglich hab ich das damals schon umgestellt. ist ja doch schon 2Jahre her.
<sdx23> jokrebel: sag ich ja.
<tomreyn> dreamon: ah ja, gnome keyring / seahorse ist das glaube ich, nicht "wallet"
<sdx23> jokrebel: X-logs geguckt? Generell ob irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Treiber und der Grafikhardware bekannt sind?
<jokrebel> dann muss ich wohl doch mal versuchen das näher zu betrachten
<tomreyn> dreamon: kannst ja deinen key mal testweise per ssh-add hinzufügen und dann gucken ob du per ssh ohne passwort drauf kommst.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Hab ich heute früh schon gemacht → ssh-add und dann passwort .. dann geht es für diese Session ohne eingabe.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"   kanns das schon sein?
<dreamon> Werde mal das hier Testen → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund/#Schluesselbund-in-anderen-Desktopumgebungen-automatisch-entsperren
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> jokrebel: eher nicht. Welche Grafikhardware ist das?
<jokrebel> aber dafür gibt es keinen Installtionskandidaten
<jokrebel> sdx23: ne sch** alte
<jokrebel> ;-)
<jokrebel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV370 [Radeon X300]
<sdx23> ohje
<jokrebel> jepp :-/
<sdx23> aber radeon gibt's noch in bionic, und angeblich kann er die Karte auch http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/radeon.4.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: radeon - ATI/AMD RADEON video driver (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> gibts bei dem modernen schrott noch /var/log/Xorg logs?
<tomreyn> wenn du X verwendest schon, ja
<tomreyn> jokrebel: probier sonst mal lightdm alternativ, und prüf auch mal /var/log/Xorg und ~/.xsession-errors
<tomreyn> wobei ~/.xsession-errors erst nach login relevant werden sollte
<stevieh> wayland ist ja auch das erste, was man ausmacht.
<stevieh> ich würde ja gerne pure gnome verwenden, aber da installiert man ne halbe extension und nix geht mehr. Also ich weiss ja auch nicht, wie der ganze unsinn eigentlich gedacht ist.
<jokrebel> sdx23: tomreyn http://termbin.com/b2p8
<jokrebel> die .xsession-errors
<sash_> Ich war eigentlich jahrelang ziemlich zufrieden mit gnome3. stevieh: Vielleicht ist Xfce ja mehr was für dich?
<dreamon> Habe nun gnome-keyring installiert.. Nun frägt er mich nicht mehr.. merkwürdig.
<stevieh> sash_: ich find gnome3 sehr schick, aber unter 18.04 hab ich da bis jetzt nix ordentliches zum laufen bekommen... ewig langsam und extrem instabil. Und: ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wo man da zum debuggen schaut?
<sdx23> jokrebel: ich begehre das Xorg.0.log
<jokrebel> http://termbin.com/89aa
<jokrebel> liegt es vielleicht gar nur an dem (auch alten) Monitor?
<dreamon> stevieh, Ich bleib nun bei xfce. Alles andere ist nicht gut für meine Nerven.
<jokrebel> wobei der sogar mit aktuellem Siduction tut
<stevieh> ne, ich wills ein wenig bunter haben.
<stevieh> wenn nicht, nehm ich halt noch ne Saison länger unity.
<stevieh> und das unity gnome3 geht auch ganz brauchbar. Aber pure gnome eben nicht.
<dreamon> stevieh, In der Tat. Ich kampfe nun schon seit Stunden um das 18.04 einigermaßen wieder hinzubekommen wie mein 16.04 war.
<stevieh> dreamon: Was steigst du auch so früh um?
<Fussel> hat hier wunderbar geklapt
<dreamon> stevieh, Hervorragende Frage. Wollte es mal antesten. Backup von 16.04 liegt neben mir. Dachte ich rudere einfach zurück. Aber es ist ja auch ein wenig wie ein Adventure. Das gefrickel macht ja auch etwas spaß..
<stevieh> auf meinem "produktivsystem" bleib ich erstmal bei 17.10 ;-)
<tomreyn> jokrebel: sgatest du nicht das sei bionic / 18.04?
<dreamon> Was mich total Fertig macht ist das Teamviewer in meiner gekauften Verstion 9 nicht mehr geht. Das regt mich maßlos auf. Fast 500 hingelegt und dann geht das nicht mehr.
<sdx23> jokrebel: hm, das Xorg.0.log sieht ok aus, mehr als ob der DM tatsächlich den XServer beendet. Hast du X mal direkt gestartet?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: wenn bionic, wo kommt dann der kernel von mitte letzten jahres her? [  1078.941] Current Operating System: Linux ACER3G-64 4.10.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 22 17:43:20 UTC 2017 x86_64
<jokrebel> sdx23: mit startx? Nein - ich komm ja lokal auf kein Terminal auch nicht tty
<stevieh> 500?
<dreamon> Euro
<jokrebel> tomreyn: ööhm?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: sehr öööhm sogar
<stevieh> 500€ für Teamviewer? Ist das mit 4 Sklaven inklusive die dich zum Rechner tragen?
<jokrebel> mag sein, dass ich (weil ja mit altem Kernel teilweise geht) in nen älteren grad gebootet hatte
<tomreyn> jokrebel: na dann mach's mal mit nem aktuellen, dann klappts ggf. auch.
<jokrebel> aber eigentlich sollte es der 4.15er sein
<jokrebel> 4.15.0-20 um genau zu sein
<tomreyn> yo. na dann, husch husch, reboot
<jokrebel> tomreyn: Linux ACER3G-64 4.15.0-20-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> selbes Problem - und ich denke, dass ich den vorhin auch schon in Benutzung hatte
<tomreyn> abgesehen von dem hostnamen siehts jetzt gut aus ;)
<jokrebel> was soll nun schon wieder mit dem Hostnamen sein?
<tomreyn> da steht "ACER" ;-)
<tomreyn> alles gut, ich trolle nur
<jokrebel> :-Þ
<dreamon> stevieh, Ja, das ist der Hammer.. Dachte mir damals, einmal kaufen und du hast Ruhe. Doch das Teil macht nur ärger, nur weil ich kein Windows verwenden möchte. 
<dreamon> stevieh, Der Support sagt, sie müssen die neue version 13 Kaufen.. die geht. PAHHH
<tomreyn> jokrebel: und klappts jetzt mit dem desktop?
<stevieh> dreamon: hehe. Wieso muss man das überhaupt kaufen?
<jokrebel> nein 13:54:08         ⤷> | selbes Problem - und ich denke, dass ich den vorhin auch schon in Benutzung hatte   tomreyn 
<dreamon> stevieh, Über längere Zeit nerven die. man soll kaufen. Und um mein Gewissen zu erleichtern... 
<stevieh> jokrebel: die xsession-error war die aus dem user verzeichnis oder die vom dm?
<jokrebel> tomreyn: wie kommst Du drauf, dass ich den vorhin nicht nutzte?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: dann zeig nochmal die Xorg.*.log (nur die neuste)
<dreamon> Für meine Kisten nehme ich remmina. 
<stevieh> der macht glaub ich auch eine, oder machte mal eine.
<jokrebel> stevieh: aus dem /home/user
<stevieh> naja, teamviewer ist schon ok um unbedarften aus der patsche zu helfen.
<tomreyn> jokrebel: dein xorg sagte beim starten dass du nen 4.10-er kernel nutzt, hatte ich doch zitiert.
<stevieh> jokrebel: da sollte es eine log vom dm geben, die wäre interessanter, wenn du noch nicht mal zum login kommst.
<tomreyn> jokrebel: zeile 6 http://termbin.com/89aa
<jokrebel> xorg.0.log http://termbin.com/wkkb
<tomreyn> jokrebel: also entweder ist das Xorg.0.log nicht das aktuelle Xorg.*.log oder du hast immer noch nen alten kernel am start
<jokrebel> hm ok ... ist das dann vielleicht noch von Grub? Ich hab da Multiboot drauf
<tomreyn> jokrebel: was sagt denn 'cat /proc/version'
<tomreyn> ist nur eine zeile, kann direkt hier rien
<jokrebel> tomreyn: Linux version 4.15.0-20-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-039) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> jokrebel: okay, dann mal: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<jokrebel> aber der "Mastergrub" ist auf ner anderen Partiton. Das vielleicht grad das Problem?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: du hast schon den aktuellen kernel laufen, das passt. aber das xorg-log was du gepostet hast ist wohl nicht das aktuelle
<tomreyn> jokrebel: hat also nix mit grub zu tun jetzt grade
<tomreyn> jokrebel: was auch noch sein könnte ist dass du versuchst wayland zu starten und gar nicht X, das würde dann auch erklären warum du keine aktuellen X logs hast. aber zeig erst mal die ls-Ausgabe
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast wayland im dm abgestellt?
<jokrebel> tomreyn: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31007 Jun 11  2017 /var/log/Xorg.0.log    -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  73549 Mär 31  2015 /var/log/Xorg.1.log    -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 141900 Feb 24 18:23 /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log
<stevieh> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-wayland-and-enable-xorg-display-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<le_bot> Title: How to disable Wayland and enable Xorg display server on Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver Linux - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<tomreyn> okay das ist ja alles von anno dazumal. das failsafe ist das neuste
<tomreyn> ja mach das mal
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das hab ich tatsächlich nicht gemacht
<jokrebel> hey sieht ganz gut aus. Noch ist der Mauszeiger nicht eingefroren
<jokrebel> hm nun gut ... jetzt hab ich einen lila Bildschirm wo sich der Mauszeiger nicht mittig unbewegbar festfrist sondern man kann ihn rumschieben ... Desktop oder User/Passwort Abfrage kommen aber bis jetzt trotzdem nicht 
<tomreyn> dann nochmal das aktuelle X log posten bitte
<jokrebel> strg+alt f2 bringt ... a start job is running for Hold until boot process finished up (8min 10s/ no limit
<tomreyn> und strg-alt-f3 ?
<jokrebel> das selbe
<tomreyn> hmpf, dann musst du wohl in emergency booten , netzwerk anschalten und die aktuelle Xorg.*.log von da posten: pastebinit $(ls -t1 /var/log/Xorg.*.log | head -n1)
<jokrebel> ich start mal schnell noch das MasterLinux und jag ein update-grub nochmal drüber sicher ist sicher. Das hat mir schon immer wieder mal Probleme beseitigt
<tomreyn> mit grub hats ganz bestimmt nichts zu tun, aber wenn dir danach ist, mach ;)
<tomreyn> update-grub erstellt ja auch nur die /boot/grub/gub.cfg neu, installiert keinen neuen bootcode
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe vorgestern 18.04 (xcfe) installiert. Alles funktioniert wunderbar. Nur mein Terminal startet mit der Zeile 'bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden', wobei keine Fehlfunktion festzustellen ist. Ist das schlimm? Es gibt in /etc/profile.d eine Datei namens vte-2.91.sh   Sollte man diese nach vte.sh umbenennen, bzw kopieren?
<jokrebel> tomreyn: var/log/Xorg... sind immer noch uralt
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, wenn du den mauszeiger schubsen kannst, dann ist X oben.
<tomreyn> entweder X oder XWayland, ja
<jokrebel> ja .. und das mit dem startjob sieht recht nach nem systemd Problem aus
<tomreyn> ich hab da in der 18.04-vm auch nen startjob der nicht fertig wird
<tomreyn> keine ahnung ob das normal ist, sieht mir nicht danach aus aber ... ist halt noch alles neu
<tomreyn> hast du irgendwas a la /var/log/gdm* ?
<tomreyn> auf meiner VM gibts /var/log/gdm3/ , aber das ist leer
<stevieh> es steht wohl aktuell sehr viel in syslog
<tomreyn> ja, da und in dmesg kann man nochmal rein gucken
<tomreyn> hmpf, und ich hab noch ne menge crashes hier
<tomreyn> und da sin ner vm
<stevieh> der gdm schreibt sogar in die syslog die Xorg logs rein. k.a. warum. damit man wieder ein wenig suchen kann :-)
<tomreyn> hmm also ich hab ein aktuelles Xorg.0.log
<stevieh> ah?
<tomreyn> aber gdm3 loggt nach syslog, das wäre interessant, ja
<stevieh> wieso hast du ein Xorg.0.log?
<tomreyn> stevieh: weil ich Xorg laufen habe,ist ja standard unter 18.04
<stevieh> wieso hab ich das nicht? Bei mir läuft auch X....
<tomreyn> das muss mit deiner syslogging-Konfiguration zusammenhängen.
<stevieh> ich hab ein 18.04 frisch in ner VM installiert.
<tomreyn> hmm dann ist das komisch, ja
<tomreyn> hab ja auch nix anderes gemacht
<stevieh> sehr komisch
<tomreyn> user1@user1-VirtualBox:~$ ls -lt /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 61874 Mai  1 11:54 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> user1@user1-VirtualBox:~$ 
<stevieh> und du hast auch nen gdm3 am laufen und wayland deaktiviert?
<tomreyn> ja. aber du hast recht, das log müsste eigentlich neuer sein.
<tomreyn> und das was ich hab ist wohl von nem emergency-boot 
<tomreyn> da wurde der kernel mit "recovery nomodeset" gebootet
<stevieh> ah, ok
<tomreyn> und das aktuelle geht via /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session log target nach syslog, also hast du recht
<stevieh> wie ist das eigentlich zu verstehen, dass ewig viele gnome-shell-extensions einfach nicht gehen? Ist das so massiv von der shell version abhängig? Was ist denn da wieder schief gelaufen?
<stevieh> ich will meinen Hamster tracker wieder haben, wo bekomm ich den her?
<tomreyn> https://github.com/projecthamster/hamster-shell-extension ggf., oder nem ppa. scheint nicht teil von ubuntu zu sein.
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - projecthamster/hamster-shell-extension: Shell extension for hamster (at github.com)
<jokrebel> ich glaub ich muss das grad mal wieder vertagen
<stevieh> jo und geht alles nicht.
<stevieh> irgendwie hat das doch alles keine Zukunft.
<dreamon> Ich hab hier im IRC mal einen Link bekommen für codeblocks 17.12. wie kann ich die Logs durchsuchen ohne jeden Tag durchzugehen?
<jokrebel> 17.12. ist nur ein Tag
<nils_2> das ist natürlich bei jedem irc client gleich! :-|  nimm grep und durchsuche die logs damit nach einem stichwort
<dreamon> jokrebel, ne das ist die aktuelle version
<jokrebel> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/17/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /2017/12/17Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> nils_2, Ist schon ein paar Monate her, soweit kann ich nicht zurück
<dadrc> 17.12 ist kein Tag, das ist ein Codeblocks-Release
<dadrc> Das gibt's offensichtlich auf der Codeblocks-Seite =)
<dadrc> http://sourceforge.net/projects/codeblocks/files/Binaries/17.12/Linux/Debian%20stable/codeblocks_17.12-1_amd64_stable.tar.xz könnte ein guter Anfang sein
<dreamon> dadrc, Aber nicht als deb paket.. müsste man selbst compilieren. Mir hat damals jemand einen Link zu einem deb geschickt
<dadrc> Da ist das deb drin
<dadrc> Aus irgendwelchen Gründen machen die tarballs draus
<dadrc> "NOTE: The Linux packages above are compressed archives (tar.xz or tar.bz2). When you decompress the package you downloaded on your system, you will find all the .rpm or .deb packages required to install Code::Blocks."
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke. bin zu hol..
<user03> gibt es eine gute alternative zu gftp?
<dadrc> Filezilla
<user03> dadrc, danke
<user03> dadrc, hab nur von der win version gehoert
<dadrc> Sollte auch in einer brauchbaren Version in den Repositories sein
<stevieh1> wie bekomm ich denn ne flatpak anwendung in ein gnome integriert, so dass ich z.B. jpgs mit öffnen kann?
<stevieh1> ok, scheint so, dass man das einfach nicht will. GUI sachen als flatpaks. Wahrscheinlich isses mit snaps nicht wirklich besser.
<dadrc> stevieh1, snaps sollten das automatisch machen
<stevieh1> d.h. wenn da eine engine auf dem desktop läuft, die das Snap kennt, nimmt die das Theme von dort?
<k1l_> mich wundert, dass dein flatpak da nicht mit dem gnome gtk zusammenarbeitet? das ist doch die idee hinter flatpak, dass es eben an gnome gekoppelt ist
<dadrc> weiß nicht, aber zumindest sollten sie sich in den launcher integrieren und so
<stevieh1> k1l_: naja, das ist ein 17.04 mit unity. Da sieht das gimp aus dem Flatpak mal ganz anders aus, als der rest. Und wie ich das jetzt insgesamt dem Desktop beibiege, weiss ich auch nicht
<k1l_> bei 17.04 könnte das gnome unten drunter zu alt sein
<dadrc> 17.04? Wo hastn den Kram ausgegraben? Das ist seit ca. 25 Jahren EOL
<stevieh1> :-D
<stevieh1> ich mein 17.10
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-02
<deem> Ich glaube, ich hab das schonmal gefragt, aber wie bekommt man das hin, das man in der Gnome Activity Ansicht auf dem zweiten Monitor nur die Fenster des aktuellen Workspaces sieht?
<deem> Ah. Habs gefunden. Es gibt einen Key "org/gnome/shell/overrides/workspaces-only-on-primary" im dconf-editor. Der wird vom Gnome Tweak Tool anscheinend nicht auf "false" gesetzt, wodurch das beschriebene Verhalten provoziert wird. Setzt man es auf "false" scrollt auch der zweite Monitor mit den Arbeitsflächen mit
<deem> Zusätzliche Arbeitsflächen hatte ich auf dem zweiten Monitor trotzdem, sie haben nur nicht mitgescrollt.
<stevieh> so, ich glaub, ich probier jetzt mal mit Debian 9 aus, wie weit ich komme :-)
<koegs> stevieh: irgendwie wrong channel :P
<dadrc> echt mal, #steviehprobiertjetztdebianaus wäre viel passender.
<stevieh> ich wollte mal nur ein Statement abgeben ;-) nach so ca. 15 Jahren Ubuntu darf ich das mal 
<Fuchs> was ist ein debi anus? 
<Fuchs> oh, das ist ja nicht der OT Kanal 
<stevieh> ja, da bin ich ja nicht mehr
<koegs> schäm dich
<stevieh> der war mir ja zu politisch. Ich will mich ja nur über IT unterhalten.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier ein relativ frisches 18.04 (xcfe). Komischerweise ist da sowohl thunar als auch nautilus installiert. (Ich wars nicht). Hat das irgendeinen tieferen Sinn? Bzw., ist durch den nautilus nicht auch viel anderer gnome kram installiert?
<jokrebel> wer hat sonst noch zugriff zu dem Rechner außer Dir, wenn Du es nicht warst. Wenn man nicht das jeweils andere Metapaket (oder Dateimanager separat händisch) selbst installiert; $ubuntu macht es jedenfalls nicht
<Fuchs> Lengsdorfer: ggf. war nautilus irgendwo als Abhaengigkeit oder empfohlenes Paket drin
<Lengsdorfer> das kann natürlich sein. ich werde mal suchen, ob das irgendwo dabei war.
<jokrebel> mal wieder kurz zu meinem Bootproblem weil ich grad mal wieder ein paar Minuten Luft hab. 
<jokrebel> ein äteres Ubuntu welches schon vor Release mal auf 18.04alpha oder beta hochgezogen wurde bleibt mit lila Bildschirm noch vorm Loginscreen hängen. Mauszeiger ist da und lässt sich (inziwschen) auch bewegen. Wechsle ich auf Alt F2 steht dort für ewig "a start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (der Zähler in Klammer ist aktuell bereits bei 52 min / no limit)
<jokrebel> fernzugriff per ssh geht.
<jokrebel>  ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*.log ... ist die neueste Datei vom 24.Feb
<jokrebel> nach wie vor
<ThreeM> tso
<jokrebel> hm?
<dadrc> jokrebel, nvidia-treiber und gdm?
<dadrc> wenn ja, installier mal lightdm
<dadrc> (wenn nicht, probier das trotzdem mal =)
<jokrebel> hab es mit lightdm bereits kurz mal erfolglos probiert. Und es ist eine    01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV370 [Radeon X300]
<dadrc> was sagt `journalctl --no-pager --boot`?
<jokrebel> dadrc: hier syslog http://termbin.com/saip
<dadrc> nicht mehr so interessant, seit systemd dafür zuständig ist
<jokrebel> oh! journalctl --no-pager --boot     sagt recht viel ... moment
<dadrc> sollte es auch, jo
<jokrebel> dadrc: hoffe a) es hat geklappt http://termbin.com/3jnk und b) da steht nichts schützenswertes drin
<dadrc> sollte die gleichen infos haben wie früher das syslog + xorglog
<dadrc> also nichts privates
<dadrc> jokrebel, `journalctl --unit gdm3.service`?
<jokrebel> http://termbin.com/lotd  hmm ... recht leer
<dadrc> das ist irgendwie nicht so spannend, dafür dass das eigentlich laufen sollte
<dadrc> jokrebel, installier mal bitte lightdm und konfigurier das System entsprechend um
<jokrebel> hatte ich aber schon versucht
<jokrebel> mach es aber gern nochmal
<dadrc> Joa, aber du hast wahrscheinlich die Logs nicht mehr, oder? =)
<jokrebel> dadrc: sudo apt install lightdm    und     sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm      done - und nun? reboot?
<dadrc> jo
<jokrebel> nun kein lila Screen nur mit Mauszeiger mehr. Nun war mal kurz Lila mit ubuntu 16.04 und den wandernden Punkten drunter - dann mal ganz kurz tty login - nun schwarzer Hintergrund mit Mauszeiger (der sich bewegen lässt)
<jokrebel> strg-+alt+F2-6 brachte tty2...6 komm nun aber nicht mehr auf die "grafische (F7) zurück
<jokrebel> auch wechsel zwischen tty 2 bis 6 klappt nicht mehr
<jokrebel> dadrc: ssh Fernzugriff scheint aber zu klappen
<jokrebel> dadrc: http://termbin.com/ohmk  --no-pager --boot
<dadrc> journalctl -u lightdm.service?
<jokrebel> http://termbin.com/55fo
<dadrc> Das sieht aber so aus, als hättest du dich einloggen können
<jokrebel> ne ... nur entfernt. Lokal geht nix. Auch kein TTY Login
<dadrc> Die Kiste sieht ziemlich kaputt aus
<dadrc> Da stehen Sachen im Log, die eigentlich nicht mehr da sein sollen
<dadrc> Upstart und so … sicher, dass das Update auf 18.04 sauber durchgelaufen ist?
<jokrebel> ja schon - aber wie das halt so is mit altlasten
<jokrebel> sorry hab grad mal kurz keine Zeit. 
<dadrc> Wenn das Ding nicht wichtig ist, hau weg, mach neu.
<jokrebel> dadrc: hm ja klar - dacht ich kann lernen bei der Reparatur. Aber wenn das zu doof wär - Verlust wär nicht allzugroß wenn ich das "platt machen und neu aufsetzen" würde. (Aber halt keinerlei Lernefekt)
<sdx23> jokrebel: du hast autologin aktiviert - vllt. ist einfach die Gnome-Session hin. Würde ja testweise ein leere Home hinlegen.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Nein; Autologin war dort (da ja Alpha/Beta Testsystem wo es ja gerne mal zwickt) sicher nicht aktiv
<sdx23> Mai 02 19:18:06 ACER3G-64 lightdm[1168]: pam_unix(lightdm-autologin:session): session opened for user achim by (uid=0)
<jokrebel> das sollte der ssh login sein?
<jokrebel> als diese Installation noch ging musste ich jedenfalls im DM erst user auswählen und das Passwort eingeben
<sdx23> nö, der ist: Mai 02 19:22:50 ACER3G-64 sshd[2407]: Accepted publickey for achim from 192.168.123.54 port 36818 ssh2: RSA SHA256:mvFHNX844b2b1hf3ESL3J2g/8poT7ryOdQ65Ddd2o6A
<jokrebel> o  k ... hm
<sdx23> vllt. lightdm früher mal gehabt und davon lag noch alte Config rum?
<jokrebel> aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass "...als diese Installation noch ging musste ich jedenfalls im DM erst user auswählen und das Passwort eingeben
<jokrebel> sdx23: das wär vielleicht möglich
<sdx23> purgen, neuinstallieren.
<jokrebel> sudo apt purge lightdm gdm3    läuft
<jokrebel> mit gdm3 gehts schon mal nicht. Im Gegenteil hab ich dann inzwischen sogar wieder unbeweglichen Mauszeiger auf dem lila Hintergrund. -> apt install lightdm 
<dadrc> flgrx drauf?
<jokrebel> hmm unter lightdm wird nun nach dem Passwort zum entsperren des Schlüsselbunds gefragt (aber dort die Eingabe nicht angenommen)
<dadrc> sollte es zwar eigentlich bei 18.04 nicht mehr geben, aber wer weiß
<jokrebel> dadrc: keine Ahnung
<dadrc> *fglrx
<dadrc> sollte dir apt sagen können =)
<jokrebel> ohu ja - das mal purgen? dadrc
<dadrc> ja
<dreamon> Kann man die ausgabe von rsync auf eine Zeile beschränken, so das er nicht scrollt sondern nur die aktuell kopierende Datei anzeigt. Er scrollt mir meine ganzen Consolen Texte weg. 
<sdx23> dann mach's halt nicht verbose. man rsync
<Frickelpit> Consolen Texte?
<dreamon> stimmt ist verbose gewesen. Mal testen ob der auch soviel scrollt.
<jokrebel> sdx23: dadrc hmmm - ich denk da werd ich doch mal eine neue Installation drüberbügeln müssen. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht. Wie find ich denn da jetzt raus auf welchen Partitonen sich diese nicht mehr booten wollende Installation tummelt?
<sdx23> jokrebel: lsblk, mount
<dreamon> sdx23, Nun sagt er gar nix mehr. Würde schon den aktuellen Stand sehen wollen. Nur dieses lästige gescrolle nervt im verbose mode. er müßte es \r machen und nicht \n
<sdx23> meine Güte, dann pipe's doch durch tr.
<jokrebel> danke, dann weiß ich ja nun wo ich was drüberzubügeln hab. Aber ich glaub das mach ich nicht mehr heut
<dreamon> sdx23, wie geht das ? || und dann ?
<sdx23> dreamon: tr '\n' '\r' macht aus allen \ns die man reinpipt \rs
<dreamon> sdx23, Interessant, er zeigt leider nur alle 20Sekunden die aktuelle Datei an. Scheinbar wird das in Blöcke ausgegeben.
<sdx23> dann hast du vmtl. entweder --progress an oder dein Terminal ist zu klein.
<dreamon> Ne Terminal hat viel Platz in der Breite.  rsync --numeric-ids -avze ssh ist am Kopieren
<dreamon> Muss mal kurz mit Hund raus
<dreamon_> Ne Terminal hat viel Platz in der Breite.  rsync --numeric-ids -avze ssh ist am Kopieren
<dreamon_> Ups war wohl offline. Mein Internet war wohl weg.
<TechChristoph> daemon kein screen ? 
<TechChristoph> dreamon_, kein screen ? 
<TechChristoph> oder was für ein irc-programm verwendest Du ? 
<Fuchs> wenn das Netz weg ist und screen auf der selben Buechse laeuft hilft auch screen genau gar nichts
<Fuchs> Netz weg ist Netz weg, da muesste der client auf einer anderen Buechse laufen 
<dreamon_> Ich hatte rsync per ssh laufen und der Pi als server war wohl etwas überlastet.
<dreamon_> Warum aber deswegen das Netz zusammenbricht. Versteh ich gerade nicht. Aber jetzt läufts wieder
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-03
<dreamon__> moin. Nach Standby geht Touchpad nicht mehr. Links und rechts Mausklicks gehen. Externe Maus angeschlossen funktioniert.
<dreamon__> evtest zeigt mir beim bewegen auf dem Touchpad massig events an. Also Touchpad funktioniert.
<dreamon__> Ubuntu 18.04
<dreamon__> Ich machma reboot.. kam ein update..mal gucken
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen gibt es bereits eine RealtimeKernal für die 18.04 
<dreamon> Hatte ich befürchtet nun gehts wieder
<IchGucksLive> guten Tag gibt es auch eine deutsche seite bzw server für 18.04
<IchGucksLive> oder einfach den download auf .com anwählen 
<k1l_> IchGucksLive: gibt mirrors. da solltest du automatisch drauf verwiesen werden
<k1l_> kannst auch bei ubuntuusers.de gucken aber die linken genau so auf die mirror
<IchGucksLive> danke
<IchGucksLive> ich meinte eher die version 
<IchGucksLive> ist die DVD sprach gebunden
<LetoThe2nd> IchGucksLive: nein (wie die letzten etwa 10 jahre auch....)
<IchGucksLive> ok
<IchGucksLive> bon ja seit 8.04 schon dabei 
<IchGucksLive> und ich liebe immer noch 10.04
<IchGucksLive> 1.8GB bei 400kB das dauert wieder
<IchGucksLive> die politik und die Fuchsgschichte
<IchGucksLive> KANN man die DVD eigentlich auch irgendwo im Laden Kaufen ?
<LetoThe2nd> IchGucksLive: nicht mehr: https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<le_bot> Title: Canonical StoreCanonical Store (at shop.canonical.com)
<IchGucksLive> Dann mal gut glück das die sha stimmt 
<Fuchs> ab und zu gibt es am Kiosk noch Linux-Magazine, welche sie mitgeben
<IchGucksLive> hier in der Pfalz kommt immer das ende der leitung an 
<IchGucksLive> obwohl in Sichtweite der Eurobackbone mit der Pipline verläuft
<IchGucksLive> ich danke für die überragende unterstützung und wünsche eine schönes wochende
<p0g> moin
<p0g> Es gelang mir nun das Huawei E173 zum laufen zu bringen. Neben dem korrekten usb_modeswitch war noch ein starte des ModemManagers nötig.
<p0g> Es gibt viele Hints, allerdings ist es mir noch nicht klar, wann und von wem der MM gestartet wird. Vielleicht ist es ein Delay-Problem, dass er nicht nicht automatisch gestartet wird.
<p0g> Wenn ich den Stick eintecke, oder er dran ist,  möchte ich *immer* dass MM startet
<p0g> ich seh nirgends einen Hinweis, dass der MM in udevrules gestartet wird. 
<p0g> (der Besitzer des eigentlichen Laptops sagt noch, dass der Stick *manchmal* geht, und manchmal nicht. der Modeswitch wird oft automatisch gemacht. 
<p0g> eine grundsätzliche Frage ist, ob der MM *immer* gestartet sein soll, wie der NM, oder nur wenn der Stick eingesteckt ist. 
<jokrebel> hmhmhm ... ich muss grad feststellen, dass auch die Live-ISO weder per Stick noch per DVD eine GUI komplett benutzbar starten kann
<jokrebel> dann isses vielleicht doch nicht nur einfach ein verfrickeltes System
<jokrebel> p0g: ModemManager? Huawei? udev? Kann das sein, dass Du nicht von aktuellem Ubuntu sprichst?
<tokam> hi
<tokam> nutzt hier jemand den master pdf editor?
<tokam> ich will ein formular editieren, aber es klappt nicht. der "Exponierte Wert" eines Radio Button Feld kann nicht geändert werden
<dreamon> Höre gerade einen Podcast( https://aufwachen-podcast.de/ ) an und mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich Pause drücke und dann wieder Play mache. Dann ist der Ton weg. Ich muß dann in die Klangeinstellung von XFCE rein und muß dort Firefox AudioStream laut regeln. Der steht nach jeder Pause auf 0.
<le_bot> Title: Aufwachen! – … und Fernsehen gucken. (at aufwachen-podcast.de)
<dreamon> Ist aber erst so seit 18.04. Kann das jemand reproduzieren?
<Lengsdorfer> dreamon, das ist hier nicht so. pause klappt. (18.04 xfce)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-04
<p0g> jokrebel: hier ist der Kernel: Linux sysadmin-ThinkPad-X220-Tablet 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<p0g> Ergänzung zum E173, machmal ändert es von 46 zu 36, manchmal nicht, nanchmal ändert es zwar, aber der MM wird nicht gestartet, scheint mir total willkürlich, von Hand bekomme ich es immerhoch mit den einschägigen Befehlen.
<p0g> muss schauen, dass ich an alle Logeinträge komme. 
<user03> ich helfe dir suchen :)
<uwe> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich einen Bug poste OHNE das ich hierfür irgendwo einen Account brauche.
<Frickelpit> uwe: gar nicht, denn sonst würde man nur Spam haben
<uwe> Frickelpit, danke. Im englischen sagte man mir das gleiche. Aber ich kanns echt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich gehe sorgsam mit meinen Daten um und jeder neue Account kostet mich eine Menge Arbeit. Ich kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen warum man einem Nutzer das abverlangt nur wenn er helfen will.
<uwe> Auch wenns gerade offtopic ist, aber es kotzt mich an. Jedesmal der gleiche Mist der mich davon abhält irgendwie konstruktiv tätig zu werden.
<dadrc> https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback ←
<le_bot> Title: Feedback - Launchpad Help (at help.launchpad.net)
<Frickelpit> uwe: Es gibt auch ne Menge Leute, die es ankotzt Spam im Bugtracker wegzulöschen. Das kostet ebenfalls Zeit und Fehler können dann nicht behoben werden. Es gibt da immer zwei Seiten.
<uwe> Aber es muss doch auch Verständnis geben für Leute die nicht diese Facebook-Mentalität teilen und ihre Daten übers ganze Web verstreuen möchten.
<uwe> Sorry, aber regt mich gerade echt auf. Immer das gleiche. Wie oft wollte ich schon mal was beitragen und immer scheitert es daran. Die Hürde "Account" ist mir einfach zu hoch.
<Frickelpit> uwe: Alternativ müsstest du jemanden finden, der das für dich einträgt
<Indy73c> ich habe aktuell ein kleines problemchen mit ubuntu 16.04.4 und einem Huawei 3G modem, bei jedem start möchte er gerne die PIN der Sim haben, diese alleine reicht ihm aber nicht zum entsperren benötigt er root rechte, jetzt ist das Problem folgendes, die abfrage der PIN erfolgt noch vor dem Login, ich musds also jedesmal die meldung erst schließen mich anmelden pin eingeben und dan noch das root
<Indy73c> passwort ... das nervt ein wenig 
<Indy73c> kann ich auch mit meinem Benutzer das entspreen in die wege leiten also ohne root rechte oder ist es sinvoller die SIM PIN abzuschalten?
<dadrc> Indy73c: wahrscheinlich musst du nur deinen Nutzer in die richtige Gruppe packen
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf plugdev, aber kannst du nachgucken
<dadrc> Gerät anstecken und gucken, wem das entsprechende Device gehört
<Indy73c> dadrc: das kann ich nicht anstecken, das ist intern verbaut
<dadrc> Na, oder so
<dadrc> Dann guck, wem es gehört
<Indy73c> wie kann ich das nachschauen wem das gerät gehört ?
<Indy73c> lsusb oder so
<dadrc> lsusb oder lspci
<dadrc> Und dann in /dev/ gucken, wem das Device gehlrt
<Indy73c> dadrc: tja .. keine ahung unter /dev/ steht sooooo viel aber nix was ich aus lsusb wiedererkennen würde
<Indy73c> lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:15bb Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. aber wie der ordner unter /dev/ heist, keine ahung :(
<sdx23> ls -alh /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<Indy73c> wäre dan das: crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 2 Mai  4 09:46 /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<Indy73c> kann ich da jetzt mit chown einfach den besitzer ändern ?
<dadrc> soweit ich weiß, müsste es /dev/ttyUSB<x> sein
<Indy73c> also mit ttyUSB habe ich nur das -> crw-rw----   1 root dialout   188,   0 Mai  4 09:47 ttyUSB0
<dadrc> ist dein user in dialout?
<dadrc> `groups`
<Indy73c> denke nicht
<dadrc> sudo usermod -aG dialout <wieauchimmerdeinuserheißt>
<Indy73c> okay erledigt
<Indy73c> der neustart wird zeigen ob es geklappt hat aber das mache ich nicht jetzt .. danke erstmal
<dreamon_> Sachen gibts. Stecke ich das Notebook am Strom an, zeigt er mir an, daß es entlädt. Steck ich Strom ab, sagt er das er lädt. LOL
<MArk___> Guten Abend, hab ein Problem mit deaktivierten USB 3 Anschlüssen. Bios wurde geresetet und dort sind alle Anschlüsse auf aktiv gestellt.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-05
<krabbe> moin
<dacomedian> Guten Morgen.
<dacomedian> Wie kann ich einen vfat formatierten USB Stick so mounten, dass ich von ihm lesen und schreiben kann? Ich schaffe es nur ihn zu mounten, sodass ich etwas kopieren aber nicht löschen kann.
<Mark___> Guten Tag , jemand da? 
<ppq> ja, über 100 ;)
<Mark___> das ist gut
<Mark___> habe ein problem mit meinen USB 3.0ern im forderen Bereich des PCs
<Mark___> wie tod wird nichts mehr erkannt
<Mark___> kennt jemand ähnliches?
<nagetier> Mark___: das kann sehr viele Gründe haben.. du solltest einen Defekt der Hardware ausschließen
<nagetier> im ersten Schritt, erst dann kann man weitersehen
 * nagetier afk
<dreamon> Hab hier ne Kiste. Die zeigt mir "Datei Bearbeiten Ansicht usw. in der Taskleiste von Xfce an. Ich will das nicht haben, ganz normal im Fenster wie immer.
<jokrebel> ?
<Lengsdorfer> dreamon, vermutlich hat da jemand das hier gemacht:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/02/enable-global-menu-xfce-desktop/
<le_bot> Title: How to Enable Global Menu in XFCE Desktop | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<Lengsdorfer> ich würde die anleitung mal von unten nach oben lesen:)
<dreamon> Lengsdorfer, Ne, das ist kein TopMenu eintrag vorhanden.. 
<dreamon> Das muß von diesem unity zeug kommen, das ist doch auch die Menu im der Taskleiste
<Lengsdorfer> unity gibts in xfce? dachte, das wär sone gnome geschichte
<dreamon> Naja. Auf der Kiste ist irgendwie noch unity drauf. man kanns im lightdm starten. Scheinbar darf man nicht beides gleichzeitig drauf haben?
<Lengsdorfer> ka
<jokrebel> die Koexistenz von verschiedenen Oberflächen klappt hier meist problemlos
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal in unity einloggen und topmenu deaktivieren. Weiß jemand wie das geht?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hier machts nur Ärger. Auf mehreren Systemen getestet. Besonders schlimm sind diese "Indexierungsprogramme"
<jokrebel> "spezialgefickel/Anwendungen" am Start?
<dreamon> ehr weniger
<nagetier> dreamon: Wenn das eh nur noch "irgendwie" installiert ist, würde ich es löschen, also purgen
<nagetier> und etwas Daumen drücken.. ja :)
<dreamon> nagetier, Du meinst unity purgen und ubuntu sowie xubuntu vertragen sich?
<nagetier> ich muss dich nochmal genauer lesen.. moment ;)
<nagetier> dreamon: mach das ja, wenn Unity unnötig ist, weg damit
<nagetier> -ja
<nagetier> dreamon: war es ein xubuntu? *hust*
<nagetier> Ah, vergiss es, jetzt steig ich dahinter.. lass das mal lieber, dürfte eh nicht nur Unity entfernt werden
<dreamon> Ha.. bei Ubuntu ist es jetzt imer Fenster das Menu so wie ich es will, aber in Xfce in Nachrichten bereich der Leiste
<nagetier> und wenn es wirklich nur so eine Kleinigkeit ist.. lebe ggf. damit :)
<dreamon> nagetier, LOL.. so schnell sterbe ich hoffentlich noch nicht, das ich damit leben müßte
<nagetier> nicht wegen solch banalen Gründen
<dreamon> Heißt das wirklich topmenu? finde gerade nichts das mir hilf
<dreamon> +t
<Lengsdorfer> eine, womöglich brutale, möglichkeit wäre auch ~/.config/xfce* und ~/.config/xubuntu mal umzubennen und mal neu einzuloggen
<Lengsdorfer> dreamon, das hat bestimmt mehrere namen. das ist ja vom mac abgeschaut, da haben sich bestimmt mehrere devs drangemacht
<dreamon> Ich glaub nun ists weg.. Das Dingen heißt "application menu (global menu) Wenn man auf Verstecken klickt dann scheint Ruhe zu sein.
<dreamon> Weiß vielleicht noch jemand zufällig wie man firefox überredet als Filemanager "thunar" zu starten? 
<Lengsdorfer> das frage ich mich auch seit einiger zeit
<Lengsdorfer> startet der bei dir auch nautilus?
<dreamon> Ich hab nautilus ge'purged
<dreamon> Standard Anwendung ist thunar gewählt.
<Lengsdorfer> ich hatte das hier vor ein paar tagen mal gefragt. offenbar ist nautilus im firefox paket drin
<dreamon> müßte man wohl mal bei mozilla anfragen, das es bei thunderbird auch so ist
<dreamon> Virtualbox bietet unter 18.04 kein 32bit mehr an. SCHRECK
<dreamon> afk
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: Das hier klappt nicht? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/applications-panel-set-how-firefox-handles-files
<le_bot> Title: Applications panel - Set how Firefox handles different types of files | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<nagetier> sieht so aus als müsse man jeden einzelnen Dateityp genau zuweisen
<Besi> hallo wie installiere ich Wine 3.7 halt die Dev Pakete
<Jenka> Hallo, ich hab mir testweise auf meinem Notebook Ubuntu 18.04 installiert. Interessanterweise ist im Sperrbildschirm die Starterbar sichtbar und vor allem aktiv. Ich kann im gesperrten Zustand darüber Programme starten, auch wenn sie mir dann nicht angezeigt werden, aufgrund des Sperrbildschirms. Meld ich mich dann aber wieder an, sind die Programm auch fertig durchgeladen.
<tomreyn> Jenka: welche programme kannst du darüber laden?
<Jenka> alle die, die an angeheftet sind. FF, Dosbox, Visualstudio code, einstellungen,  Libreoffice
<tomreyn> ah, sperrbildschirm, nicht login-screen. hab nicht richtig mitgelesen
<tomreyn> welchen screensaver hast du denn?
<Jenka> Öhm, den default? xD ich habe nichts in die Richtung konfiguriert
<tomreyn> hmm bei mir werden auf ner frischen 18.-04-installation keine programmicons aufm lockscreen angezeigt
<tomreyn> da muss bei dir was speziell sein.
<tomreyn> aber das sollte natürlich nicht so sein, klingt schon nach nem sicherheitsloch, wenn das generisch ist und nich aufgrund einer offensichtlich falschen konfiguration bei dir so ist.
<tomreyn> kannst du nen screenshot oder ein smartphone-foto von deinem lockscreen machen?
<Jenka> Falls es da ne Konfiguration gibt, schau ich die gern nach. Bewusst hab ich die nicht aktiviert.
<Jenka> Kann ich machen
<tomreyn> war das ne neuinstallation von 18.04?
<Jenka> von 16 auf 18
<Jenka> Aber davor hatte ich das nicht
<tomreyn> ah, na gut das wird ja eh noch nicht supportet. aber wäre trotzdem interressant.
<Jenka> Ja, wäre ein interessantes feature
<Besi> seit monaten kann man nicht twich auf dem FireFox Browser Schauen auf Linux
<Jenka> tomreyn: hm hast du gerade mal einen Ort wo ich die Bilder hochladen kann ? xD
<tomreyn> Jenka: imgur.com
<napterk> Hi wie kann ich mit fdisk die Sektor Grenze bestimmen, wenn ich nur die letzten 100MB auf der Platte freilassen will?
<napterk> bzw. für fdisk
<ppq> napterk, keine antwort auf deine frage, aber wieso muss es denn fdisk sein? mit parted sollte das einfacher gehen
<napterk> ppq, weil ssh und konsole
<ppq> napterk, parted ist ein cli-programm
<ppq> gparted ist etwas anderes, das meine ich nicht
<napterk> ich hab jetzt gparted genommen und zuächst eine kleine partition am Ende angelegt
<napterk> sorry ich meine gdisk
<napterk> parted hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, werd ich mal auf der nächsten disk versuchen
<ppq> bei parted kannst du halt als "end" einfach -100MiB eingeben
<ppq> dann lässt er automatisch die letzten 100 MiB frei bei der erstellung der partition
<ppq> napterk, https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.html#Using-Parted-1
<le_bot> Title: Parted User’s Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<napterk> okay, super. Vielen Dank.
<napterk> ist damit auch guid tables möglich?
<ppq> der eine absatz in 2.2 erklärt das format für "start" und "end". jo keine ursache
<ppq> ja klar
<ppq> parted macht quasi alle anderen partitionier-tools überflüssig :)
<Jenka> tomreyn: Bild 1: http://up.picr.de/32599130ni.jpg
<Jenka> tomreyn: Bild 2: http://up.picr.de/32599139jp.jpg
<Jenka> tomreyn: Bild 3: http://up.picr.de/32599148ux.jpg
<tomreyn> ah du hast die menüzeile nach unten gezogen, vielleicht macht das ja nen unterschied.
<tomreyn> danke für die fotos
<Jenka> Hab schon probiert, links und rechts macht keinen unterschied
<Jenka> Hab auch schon mit der Symbolgröße und automatisch ausblenden rumgespielt.
<tomreyn> Jenka: irgendeine idee wie du es geschafft hast dass das panel da eingeblendet wird auf dme lockscreen?
<tomreyn> war das shcon von anfang an so?
<Jenka> Nein. Wie gesagt, habe von 16.04  auf 18.04 aktualisiert. in 16.04 war es nicht so.  
<Jenka> Benachrichtigungen habe ich testweise auch schon ausgestellt. 
<tomreyn> Jenka: falls du englisch sprichst, mach doch bitte ienen bug auf: ubuntu-bug light-locker
<Jenka> xD Also mein englisch ist nicht das beste, würde mir aber Mühe geben. Mach ich dann nachher mal, muss nun wieder in die Küche
<tomreyn> Jenka: prima. sagst du mir nochmal bescheid wenn du's gepostet hast? dann füg ich ggf. noch infos dazu falls mir noch was einfällt. das ist ne mögliche sicherheitslücke, wäre gut wenn das weiter analysiert würde.
<Rolfi> Hallo! Verzeiht bitte einem Senior eine einfache Frage: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Beim Scannen muß ich etwas falsch gemacht haben.
<Rolfi> Jetzt bekomme ich für jede pdf-Datei als Symbolbild nicht mehr den aktuellen Inhalt, sondern immer das gleiche eine Bild.
<Rolfi> Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<Rolfi> Ich rede vom ersten Knopf oben "Rechner durchsuchen"
<dreamon> Lengsdorfer, Noch da?
<jokrebel> scheint so
<dreamon> Auch du bist Lensdorfer?
<jokrebel> nein, aber er ist doch zumindest eingelogged
<jokrebel> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich will ja nicht fragen, ich will ihm die Lösung für das Problem mit dem Firefox start vom Filemanager sagen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: und wenn Du nur speziell mit ihm sprechen willst gibt es da auch noch die Funktion fon einem Query
<dreamon> Aber wenn er nicht da ist, machts ja keinen Sinn
<jokrebel> oups von natürlich
<dreamon> Dachte das es hier besser ist, das andere die Lösung auch mitbekommen, daher
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum nicht? Wenn er eingelogged ist bekommt er doch ein Highlight welches er später wphl auch lesen wird. Aber irgendwie ist das alles ganz schön Offtopic
<dreamon> Lengsdorfer, Unter Xubuntu startet man den mine type editor und sucht nach inode/directory und wählt dort thunar aus. Uns siehe da er startet thunar in Zukunft.
<Lengsdorfer> dreamon, ja, ich hatte mich gewundert, warum auf dem rechner überhaupt nautilus ist und man unterstellte mir hier, das ich nicht wüsste, was ich da so installiere. offenbar hat der firefox, den ich garnicht installiert habe, das dabei.
<jokrebel> wer soll denn den Firefox sonst installiert haben. Du hast mindestens etwas zur Installation erlaubt, was den Firefox (und dadurch dann ggf. Nautilus als weitere) als Abhängigkeit dabei hatte. Und darüber wird man informiert. Wenn man es nicht liest ist man selber schuld. Gib da bitte nicht uns oder Ubuntu die Schuld. Danke
<Lengsdorfer> der firefox war da schon drauf, nachdem ich xubuntu installiert habe
<Jenka> Hab gerade nicht gelesen, dass es hier ne Schuldzuweisung gab. *mal anmerk*
<sash_> Firefox ist seit hundert Jahren Default Browser
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-06
<maredebianum1> Hi, 16LTS hier, und ich finde die Einstellung nicht unter Gnome, mit der man die Internetverbindung via Kabel auf den nächsten Rechner weiterreicht (RasPi am Kabel, Netz via WLAN). In dem früheren nm-applet war das vorgesehen, jetzt finde ich das nicht mehr (und habe aus Versehen alle Verbindungen mal gelöscht)
<maredebianum1> Brücke ist es ja nicht, "Gebündelt" und "Bündelung" sind auch eher unklare Begriffe
<maredebianum1> Also das hier meine ich: https://askubuntu.com/questions/169473/sharing-connection-to-other-pcs-via-wired-ethernet
<le_bot> Title: networking - Sharing Connection to other PCs (Via Wired Ethernet) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<maredebianum1> nm-connection-editor  suchte ich, das muss man von der Kommandozeile aufrufen
<jetztodernie__> hallo
<jetztodernie__> meine bash zeigt ein ls mit einfachen anführungszeichen am anfang und am ende. wie kann ich das umstellen?
<jokrebel> ?
<jetztodernie__> ich habe vorhin mit ls und egrep etwas probiert, seitdem wird alles seltsam angezeigt
<jetztodernie__> leerzeichen im dateinamen werden mit \ davor angezeigt
<jokrebel> "etwas" ... was genau?
<jokrebel> schon mal neu gestartet (so als erster Versuch wenn mal was nicht mehr so tut wie es vorher war)
<andrej235> Huhu, ich habe ein RAID5 problem und kenne mich mit dem mdadm output nicht gut genug aus um zu verstehen, was eigentlich los ist. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/98kBjG8gwH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andrej235> die details zu sdc1: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j9zpD3xtVt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Failed Devices : 1
<Frickelpit> cat /proc/mdstat
<Frickelpit> und weiter unten: 4       8       33        -      faulty   /dev/sdc1
<andrej235> ja, aber wenn ich die details zu sdc1 anzeigen lasse sieht das ja okay aus, oder?
<andrej235> background: sdd war kaputt und ich wechselte sie aus. nach dem naechsten reboot konnte md0 nicht mehr gemountet werden und ich habe das raid neu assembled, resynct.
<Frickelpit> Hast du die Smart Werte überprüft?
<andrej235> smart werte sind alle super.
<Frickelpit> Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass bei einem resync die nächste Platte flöten geht.
<andrej235> also sdc auswechseln und hoffen?
<Frickelpit> Nein, erstmal alles überprüfen
<Frickelpit> Wie sieht denn ein mdadm --examine von sdb1 z.B. aus?
<Frickelpit> und cat /proc/mdstat wäre auch interessant
<andrej235> Frickelpit: https://nopaste.xyz/?50427ebb67629ce9#nsjDDMokuWwIVurrk5UIIa8GD3n/D6I3MJidk1aQYQs= ps ist asdf
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<andrej235> mdstat: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GFfJkZ4Ff8/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Was hast du bisher alles gemacht mit dem RAID?
<Frickelpit> Was sagt dmesg?
<andrej235> ha, dmesg sagt jetzt eine menge
<andrej235> du scheinst mit dem resync recht gehabt zu haben: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTNT56xtVc/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andrej235> auszug... da ist noch mehr.
<Frickelpit> Backup vorhanden?
<andrej235> npe.
<andrej235> nope.
<andrej235> also, alles pfutsch? waere auch nicht das schlimmste.
<Frickelpit> Naja, du hast eine Platte in deinem RAID 5, welche Up ist, das siehst du an der Ausgabe von mdstat mit dem [U__]
<Robert_Zenz> Moin zusammen. Ich wollte gerade mein 14.04 auf 16.04 upgraden, aber do-release-upgrade findet keine neuen Versionen. Auch nicht mit -d und -p. Habe ich etwas verpasst?
<k1l> Robert_Zenz: was sagt "lsb_release -sd"?
<Frickelpit> sdc1 fliegt dir quasi gerade um die Ohren. Ich denke ein kompletter Satz neuer Platten wäre hier wohl angebracht. :)
<Robert_Zenz> k1l, Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<k1l> sudo apt-get update läuft ohne probleme?
<Robert_Zenz> k1l, ja.
<k1l> Robert_Zenz: auf was steht "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" ?
<jokrebel> "über neue Ubuntu-Versionen benachrichtigen" steht nicht zufällig auf "niemals"?
<andrej235> Frickelpit: ok, ich bin etwas langsam. sorry -.-  sdd ist ja neu. du sagst also: sdc raus, neue rein, syncen. dann sdb raus, neue rein, syncen?
<Robert_Zenz> k1l, jokrebel, okay...haette nicht gedacht dass das auf das CLI tool durchschlaegt, Danke.
<Frickelpit> andrej235: Wenn du sdc1 entfernst, haust du dir dein RAID5 komplett um die Ohren. sdc1 ist aktuell nur als faulty markiert aber noch Bestandteil des Arrays, sdd1 ist als Spare drin. Pack eine neue Platte rein, fügt die dem RAID hinzu und schau, dass es rebuilded.
<Frickelpit> Wenn das soweit durch ist, kannst du sdc1 entfernen
<Frickelpit> andrej235: Wenn da eh keine wichtigen Daten vorhanden sind, ist das eine gute Übung mit mdadm. 
<Frickelpit> !Software-RAID
<le_bot> Informationen zu Software-RAID finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<andrej235> Frickelpit: leider hat das ding keine weiteren anschlusse. hmhmhm.
<andrej235> das muss ich dann wohl ueber usb machen :o
<andrej235> als externe.
<andrej235> und ich muss ne neue platte erst kaufen, weil usb2 anschluss nur. das kann keine groesseren platten erkennen.
<andrej235> aber gut! Meine Daten seit 2011 retten.. das sollte schon drin sein. ;)
<Frickelpit> Ein RAID5 mit 3 Platten ist aber auch das unterste Minimum, da solltest du zukünftig für vorhandene Backups sorgen.
<andrej235> Frickelpit: das ist wegen dem usb2 problematisch. ich kann halt keine platte dran schliessen die das backup komplett haelt.
<andrej235> ich muss also 3*2GB jetzt kaufen um dann noch ein backup zu machen.
<Frickelpit> USB ist nicht die einzige Lösung, kauf /bastel dir ein NAS z.B.
<andrej235> (ein 4 bay nas, aber eine bay ist die systemplatte.)
<andrej235> es ist schon ein nas ;) nur halt etwas spezielle konfiguration. 
<jokrebel> RAID ersetzt kein Backup
<Frickelpit> bei 3 Platten fürs RAID würd ich eher ein RAID1 über alle 3 Platten machen oder RAID1 mit Spare.
<Frickelpit> 5 ist da blöd, da darf dir nur eine Platte wegfliegen.
<andrej235> jokrebel: danke fuer den allgemein platz :) ich habe bewusst mich dafuer entschieden keins zu machen. wenn es hin ist, ist es halt hin.
<jokrebel> wenn dan RAID 10 in Hardware ... Backupersatz ist es trotzdem nicht
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: mit 3 Platten? ;)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Wer sich drei Platten leisten kann, kann auch noch ne vierte kaufen
<Frickelpit> Ja aber er hat nur 3 Anschlüsse frei für das RAID
<andrej235> ^dieses
<andrej235> und wenn ich mir 3 kaufen kann, heisst das ich kann mir 3 kaufen.
<andrej235> so oekonomisch gesehen. 
<andrej235> (2011 waren die 2 TB platten auch noch etwas teurer und mehr waere nicht drin gewesen.)
 * jokrebel is wieder still </offtopic>
<sined> hallo
<jokrebel> guten Abend
<holgersson> Moin sined
<sined> hi
<Jenka> Hi, ich hab mir die aktuelle 16er Iso und die aktuelle 18er iso runtergeladen und wollte einen USB Stick fertig machen, um davon zu booten. Notebook ist auf USBboot eingestellt. Den Stick hab ich einmal mit Rufus(windows) und einmal mit "Startmedium erstellen" unter Ubuntu fertig gemacht. In beiden Kombis bootet er nicht vom USB stick.
<k1l> du hast aber nicht ein 32bit gerät da?
<Jenka> 64bit
<k1l> wie weit kommst du denn mit dem booten?
<Jenka> Da kommt kurz das lenovo lable und dann startet Windows. Selbst wenn ich beim Booten das Bootmedium direkt auswähle, startet er nicht vom Stick aus
<k1l> mal einen anderen usb slot versucht?
<Jenka> Jops, alle drei
<Loetmichel> secure boot is aus?
<Jenka> müsste, aber ich schau nochmal nach
<Jenka> Ist aus
<ppq> da gibts doch noch diese windows rapidstart (oder so ähnlich) geschichte
<ppq> schau mal nach sowas im bios (uefi setup) und deaktiviere es
<Jenka> ah, stimmt
<Jenka> *dass mal nachschaut*
<Jenka> danke, dass wars
<Yoshimo2> Was muss ich in meinem Kubuntu in den Netzwerkeinstelllungen machen damit sowohl das Internet über Wlan geht als auch der Zugriff auf das per Kabel angeschlossene NAS? momentan is das exklusiv OR
<sined> kann man unter ubuntu18 nicht mehr unetbbotin instal?
<dadrc> ist zumindest nicht mehr in den paketquellen
<k1l> unetbootin ist eh mau, weil es selber am bootloader rumfummelt und deswegen das resultat oft nicht bootet
<sined> es ist auch für nen Bios update und mit dem Programm kann man direkt Live auf usb spielen 
<k1l> die ubuntu isos sind hybrid isos, die kann man direkt auf den stick ballern. z.b. mit dd
<k1l> aber auch bei debian ist das schon länger nicht mehr in den repos
<sined> ja aber das was ich benötige gibt es nicht von ubuntu, brauch nen iso file von nem Hersteller 
<k1l> dann brenn das iso file vom hersteller auf den stick?
<p01nt3r> sined, du kannst dir per rufus ein freedos auf deinen stick installieren. davon kannst du dann auch dein bios updaten.
<k1l> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775689    
<le_bot> Title: #775689 - Do NOT use unetbootin for Debian CD images - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<k1l> deswegen ist unetbootin rausgeflogen aus debian und dann damit auch aus ubuntu
<sined> okey
<holgersson> sined: "rufus" kenne ich nicht, aber du kannst auch einige Hersteller-ISOs für BIOS-Updates mit einem perl-script bootbar machen (geteltorito.pl). Ich such mal fix den Link…
<holgersson> sined: https://userpages.uni-koblenz.de/~krienke/ftp/noarch/geteltorito/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~krienke/ftp/noarch/geteltorito (at userpages.uni-koblenz.de)
<holgersson> (Evtl. ist das auch in den Ubuntu-Paketquellen, aber ich hab gerade keins zur Hand.)
<p01nt3r> yoshua
<p01nt3r> uups xD
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-29
<marshmello> Kann man man grep auf Deutsch anzeigen?
<LetoThe2nd> marshmello: apt-get install manpages-de glaub ich. oder zumindest sehr ähnlich.
<marshmello> LetoThe2nd, danke. Kann man hin und herwechseln, wenn man mal was posten muss?
<LetoThe2nd> marshmello: man man :-P
<marshmello> LetoThe2nd, kann es sein, dass grep keine Libre Dateien durchsucht?
<LetoThe2nd> marshmello: es wird schon versuchen was drin zu finden, aber vermutlich steht es einfach nicht im klartext drin.
<LetoThe2nd> marshmello: üblicherweise ist das intern irgendein gepacktes format. libre office kann auch im fodt format speichern, ich glaub das heisst "flattened"... das kannst du dann durchsuchen
<groudon_> marshmello, LANGUAGE=de man grep
<groudon_> marshmello, oder man -Lde grep
<groudon_> marshmello, guck mall auf /usr/share/man/de/
<groudon_> marshmello, wenn da kein grep Datei gibst dann solltest du selber eine schreiben
<groudon_> 😀
<marshmello> LetoThe2nd, und wie durchsuche ich einen Stapel LibreOffice-Dokumente?
<LetoThe2nd> marshmello: gute frage, keine ahnung.
<marshmello> groudeon_, weisst Du's?
<sdx23> for f in *odt; do zipgrep -q "foobar" "$f" && echo "found in $f"; done # sucht nach "foobar" in allen odt Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis.
<marshmello> sdx23, wie kann ich mir das in eine .txt datei legen?
<marshmello> Kannst du dein Script erklären, fand gar keine -q option im man.
<marshmello> "DocFetcher erfordert eine Java-Laufzeitumgebung (JRE), welche mindestens der Version 1.6 (Java 6) oder neuer entsprechen sollte."
<marshmello> Reicht dazu: GNU Java ?
<marshmello> Oh, es ist im Softwarecenter enthalten. Bei den apt Quellen nicht.
<marshmello> Die Rede ist von DocFetcher.
<marshmello> Wird mit docfetcher eine Kopie von allen Files erstellt? Oder was ist mit Index gemeint?
<marshmello> Kopiert Docfetcher sämtliche Dateien, wenn dieser Index zur Suche angelegt wird?
<sash_> marshmello: Selbstverständlich nicht
<sash_> Wieso sollte es? Das wäre doch totaler Humbug
<sash_> marshmello: http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/de/index.html schau mal da, unter "Wie Indizierung funktioniert"
<le_bot> Title: DocFetcher - Schnelle Dokument-Suche (at docfetcher.sourceforge.net)
<marshmello> sash_, werde rein schauen, danke.
<groudon_> marshmello, ich denke der Script von sdx23 soll fünkionieren
<pEtErPaN> Hallo. Hab release upgrade (19.04) gemacht. Habe jetzt ein Problem mit meinem conky. Transparenz macht bei mir Probleme. #own_window_transparent yes
<j0k> ja das mit der Transparenz kann frickelig sein, hatte ich auch schon. Aber noch keinen Rechner auf 19.04 der conky hat um es schnnell mal nachzu/prüfen/-stellen
<j0k> würd nen Moment dauern
<j0k> aber die Raute vor own_window_transparent ist bei mir (ich WILL Transparenz) nicht da. # bedeutet "wird nicht ausgeführt" ist Komentarfunktion
<pEtErPaN> ja ich musste es (#) auskommentieren und halt ne hitergrund farbe setzen sieht halt jetzt aus wie in den 90ern. Danke fuer deine Antwort.  
<pEtErPaN> Ich werden dann wohl meine google suche intensivieren:)
<j0k> mein Hintergrund ist durchsichtig
<j0k> und das Hintergrundbild scheint durch. Hatte damals aber auch etwas probleme das (wieder) so zu bekommen. Da spielen noch ein paar andere Parameter auch ein rolle. Is nur schon ne Zeit her, dass ich dies gefixt bekommen habe (schon bei älteren Versision von Ubuntu)
<pEtErPaN> habe die .conkyrc von UbuntuStudio in dem Artikel (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/) versucht ohne erfolg. 
<le_bot> Title: Conky › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pEtErPaN> :)
<j0k> pEtErPaN: möglicherweise ist "background yes" "own_window yes" "own_window_type normal (oder auch einer der anderen mögliche Parameter" ....
<j0k> own_window_argb_visual yes         own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<j0k> so sind halt meine Einstellungen unter 18.04. Aber ich hatte wie gesagt auch schon mal Probleme mit der Transparenz
<j0k> ggf. kann man auch mal in #conky nachfragen
<j0k> immerhin 28 Leute anwesende anscheinend
<pEtErPaN> Ohh danke fuer den Tip. Habe nach #conky gar nicht geschaut:) Dann werde ich da demnachst (die Tage) mal nachfragen. Danke nochmals 
<j0k> gerne
<j0k> im IRC aber halt immer auch ein wenig Zeit mitbringen; machen Zielführenden Antworten kommen erst nach Stunden oder Tagen ;-)
<pEtErPaN> :)
<j0k> pEtErPaN: Und wennst noch ein bissl Zeit hast klatsch ich mir auf meine 19.04er Installation mal conky auch drauf... 
<j0k> aber BTW ... welche Oberfläche nutzt Du da? Weil da sind grade mit der Grafik oft ganze Hunderudel begraben
<pEtErPaN> gnome
<pEtErPaN> oder was meinst du? 
<pEtErPaN> Meint ihr es kann an den prop. nvidia treibern liegen oder eigentlich nicht?
<j0k> Grafik ... GUI (also zB. Gnome) und NVidia ist alles Voodoo (*find*)
<j0k> :-D
<j0k> weiß jez gar nicht mehr ob conkys Transparenz nicht vielleicht sogar mit ein Grund war, warum ich von Gnome schon wieder die Schnauze voll hatte
<j0k> also mein .conkyrc (leicht angepasst wegen weniger core) tut hier mit Transparenz. Und ich glaub das dürfte ziemlich Standard Gnome auf 19.04 sein
<pEtErPaN> ok danke
<pEtErPaN> mhh dann probier ich mal nen anderen grafik treiber...
<j0k> allerdings ist auf dem Rechner evtl. keine NVidiakarte verbaut
<j0k> hm
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-30
<interrobangd> Hey
<interrobangd> ich habe mir eine zweite Partition auf dem gleichen Laufwerk angelegt und btrfs formatiert, dann die daten von meiner ext4 Parition auf die btrfs Partition kopiert, grub aktualisiert und wollte nun mein Linux von der btrfs starten... startet aber von der ext4 ... was ist da los?
<interrobangd> grub fügt ein zweiten eintrag hinzu, weil findet nun ein weiteres Linux, diesen habe ich ausgewählt... 
<LupusE> interrobangd: warum tut man sowas vermutlich hast du dfie config in /boot angepasst, aber kein grub-update (oder aenlich) ausgefuehrt?
<LupusE> ... okay, fragezeichen funktioniert auf meienr neuen tastatur schonmal nicht ... *layout anpass*
<interrobangd> doch, grup update
<interrobangd> .. sonst wären ja die neuen menüeinträge nicht da ;)
<interrobangd> allerdings steht bei den neuen menüeinträgen, da wo der linux kernel angegeben ist, noch die alte UUID
<interrobangd> also die UUID von der ext4 Partition...
<LupusE> dann ist der fehler wohl im output von 'grub update' zu suchen.
<interrobangd> LupusE, nö https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xcccTjVcVY/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<interrobangd> btrfs ist auf /dev/sda4 
<LupusE> wie viele /dev/sd geraete hast du? hast du dne MBR auf eine andere platte als der bootplatte geschrieben?
<interrobangd> habe kein MBR, habe ein GPT Tabelle
<interrobangd> .. und eine EFI-Partition 
<marshmello> kann man in evince keine texte markieren und copy &pasten?
<ppq> doch, aber nur wenn das PDF das erlaubt
<ppq> geht leider nicht mit jedem
<marshmello> ppq, gibt's einen Reader, der das übersteuern kann?
<Longbottom> marshmello: Vielleicht ist okular etwas für dich. Das hat eine Einstellung "DRM-Beschränkung beachten", die man ausschalten kann.
<ppq> das meinte ich mit "erlaubt" gar nicht, war schlecht formuliert.
<ppq> wenn es ein bild ist, wie oft bei gescannten PDFs ohne OCR, geht halt kein text copy&paste
<ppq> naja, auch da könnte okular helfen, das hat iirc ne OCR funktion für mit der maus eingerahmte bereiche
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung/
<le_bot> Title: Texterkennung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marshmello> ppq, danke, werde ich probieren.
<schnuppi> Guten Abend
<schnuppi> Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand mir eine entscheidungs hilfe geben könnte
<j0k> !niemals
<le_bot> NIEMALS !
<j0k> !ask
<j0k> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Robert_Zenz> schnuppi, ja, den Roten.
<schnuppi> ok, mein Laptop I3 350M und Geforce 310M suchen eine passende ubuntu dist.
<j0k> und es sollte natürlich schon um eine konkrete Sache bezüglich ubuntu gehn
<j0k> ...grenzwertig ;-)
<schnuppi> würde Ubuntu mate laufen? oder ehr gleich zu xubuntu gehen?
<drc> ram?
<schnuppi> 4 GB
<j0k> wie wär es mit ausprobieren? Aktuelles Ubuntu LTS (18.04) nehmen und dann mehrere Desktop-Metapakete durchtesten?
<schnuppi> ok, danke, dachte nur das es hier mehr erfahrene user gibt...
<drc> sollte egal sein, mit den proprietären treibern wird alles laufen
<drc> ich mein, die cpu ist nicht mehr die neuste, aber das geht schon noch
<j0k> schnuppi: Ich nehm ja bei älteren, schmalbrüstigeren Rechner gern Lubuntu ... aber das is schlussendlich Geschamcksfrage die hier eher nicht diskutiert werden sollte
<schnuppi> na komm zum surfen, und etwas programmieren reicht das teil noch aus
<drc> locker. nimm dir 18.04 im flavor deiner wahl
<drc> falls es total mies läuft, kannst du mit minimalem aufwand wechseln
<drc> glaube aber nicht, dass das nötig sein wird
<j0k> einfach dann zB. Lubuntu-Desktop nachinstallieren und im Loginscreen dorthin wechseln
<schnuppi> ok kurze frage noch dazu, wieso auf die lts version und nicht gleich die 19.xx
<drc> bei so alter hardware bringt dir die neuste version nichts
<j0k> außer, dass Du dann viel öfter "pflegen" musst
<drc> und die LTS-Versionen sind im Allgemeinen stabiler und brauchen weniger Wartung
<Rochvellon> zumal die Nicht-LTS-Versionen nur 9 Monate gepflegt werden und eher für Entwickler gedacht sind
<ppq> naja, die cpu ist schon ziemlich schwach. da ist selbst ein halbwegs aktueller intel atom schneller. xubuntu 18.04 würde ich empfehlen, modernede desktopumgebungen machen mit der möhre vermutlich keinen spaß mehr
 * Rochvellon hat xfce auf einem alten c2d 
<schnuppi> ach xfce ist doch nicht schlimm, zumindest besser als openbox
<ppq> xfce ♥
<schnuppi> es ist zumindest schon alles besser geworden als früher
<j0k> was nun wirklich eher nach ...offtopic gehören würde. Ich denke, dass Du das wissen solltest. Bist ja nicht zum ersten mal hier schnuppi 
<j0k> gerne wieder wenn es konkrete Problem bei der Installation von $ubuntu dann gibt
<schnuppi> naja ist ja nunmal so wenn man langsam mit seine gerät schaft von windows weggehen will
<schnuppi> ja ok danke schon mal im vorraus...
<j0k> schnuppi: Wie schon öfter erzählt haben wir für solche "Drumherumgespräche" extra #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-01
<_thelion_> Hallo, www.ubuntuusers.de ist im Moment nicht erreichbar (Fehler 503). Weiß hier jemand genaueres? Gibt es Wartungsarbeiten?
<nils_2> kann ich nicht bestätigen, klappt bei mir
<nils_2> auch https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com sagt alles gut
<le_bot> Title: Down For Everyone Or Just Me - Check if a website or site is down. (at downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<j0k> und ggf. mal bei #ubuntuusers fragen
<_thelion_> komisch - stimmt jetzt geht's wieder ... na, dann ist alles wieder gut :)
<Meike> Moin Moin, allerseits
<Meike> Darf man hier in diesem IRC-Kanal eine technische Frage hinsichtlich Ubuntu-Server stellen?
<ppq> jo, schieß los
<Meike> ppq, ich habe Ubuntu Server 18.04.2 LTS am Laufen: Es gelingt mir aber leider nicht die "locale" auf de_DE-UTF-8 einzustellen ("locale" zeigt stets POSIX an)
<Meike> Bionic Beawer
<ppq> Meike, hast du das nach dieser anleitung gemacht? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen/#nderung-der-Kodierung
<le_bot> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> de_DE.UTF-8 sollte das übrigens heißen
<Meike> ppq, Du hast recht, was dessen Namen angeht.... Trotzdem gelingt es mir nicht
<Meike> Ich habe in der /etc/default/locale eine entsprechende Datei mit den gewünschten "LC_....." erzeugt.... Dennoch zeit das Kommando 'locale" stets "POSIX" an
<Meike> Bitte was tue ich Falsches?
<ppq> in der /etc/environment und /etc/default/locale muss man nur die variable LANG anpassen
<Meike> bereits geschehen
<ppq> dann einmal neu einloggen
<Meike> auch dies wurde erledigt...
<Meike> dennoch erscheinen bei dem o.g. Server die Meldungen auf Englisch
<ppq> hattest du vorher folgendes erledigt?  sudo locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8
<Meike> yeppp
<Meike> die "locale" wurde generiert
<ppq> und taucht auch in locale -a auf?
<Meike> ja, dies tut sie
<ppq> sehr merkwürdig, bei mir tut das genau so (16.04 server allerdings)
<ppq> sonst setz es mal zusätzlich noch in deiner ~/.profile
<ppq> neue zeile mit     export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<ppq> spätestens dann muss es beim nächsten login funktionieren
<Meike> locale -a
<Meike> C
<Meike> C.UTF-8
<Meike> de_AT.utf8
<Meike> de_BE.utf8
<Meike> en_AG.utf8
<Meike> en_AU.utf8
<Meike> en_BW.utf8
<Meike> en_CA.utf8
<Meike> en_DK.utf8
<Meike> en_GB.utf8
<Meike> en_HK.utf8
<Meike> en_IE.utf8
<Meike> en_IL
<Meike> en_IL.utf8
<Meike> en_IN
<Meike> en_IN.utf8
<Meike> en_NG
<Meike> en_NG.utf8
<sdx23> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Meike> frau lernt nie aus
<Aison0> Seit dem upgrade auf ubuntu disco kann ich mit dem Notebook nicht mehr mit meinem WPA2 Enterprise WLAN verbinden. Offenbar gibt es da mit TLS (v3?) irgend ein Problem. Leider kann ich noch keine näheren Angaben machen.
<ehrhns> hallo
<ehrhns> wie kann ich den druckerdialog auf deutsch umstellen?
<ehrhns> zb wenn ich in Libreoffice oder im Browser etwas ausdrucken möchte, dann ist das übergeordnete dialog zwar in deutsch, aber das darunter kommende auf englisch
<ehrhns> Das Libreoffice-fenster zb zeigt auf deutsch Duplex, Ausrichtung, ... . Dann sind die Werte dahinter aber auf english. Z.B. beim Duplex "ON OFF"
<drc> ehrhns, das klingt nach einem Problem mit dem Druckertreiber
<ehrhns> drc: in einen anderen IRC channel wurde mir gesagt, dass ich eine deutsche PPD datei benötige ubuntu aber nicht nach Sprachen bei den PPD Dateien offensichtlich trennt
<ehrhns> ubuntu übersetzt selbst offensichtlich auch nicht die PPD dateien
<drc> Welchen benutzt du denn gerade?
<ehrhns> Ich habe testweise von einen anderen Drucker (den ich nicht besitze) eine explizit deutsche PPD Datei genommen. Dann waren genau die Felder die ich gemeint habe dann auch auf deutsch
<drc> Ajo, ich sag ja, das wird am Treiber liegen
<drc> Was für einen Drucker hast du und welchen Treiber benutzt du?
<ehrhns> Weder mit einen Canon noch mit einen Brother sind die Einstellungen auf deutsch. Wir haben einen HP drucker heraus geholt. Da waren die Einstellungen dann auf deutsch.
<ehrhns> das nützt nur leider wenig, da der Benutzer canon und brother nutzt :/
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-02
<dreamon_> Hab hier ne Kiste 16.04 drauf gewesen. Hab auf 18.04 upgrade gemacht. Neu gestartet (habe nosplash usw. aus.) sehe wie er startet. Boottext scrollt. Dann plötzlich zeichnet er pixeliges Zeug quer durchs bild. Nicht viel. Manchmal rebootet er gleich oder bleibt hängen.
<dreamon_> Das war bei 16.04 nicht gewesen. Hab dann auf 19.04 noch weiter update gemacht. Gleiches Problem.
<dreamon_> Das interessante ist aber, wenn man die Kiste dann abschaltet und wieder einschaltet dann läuft die Kiste ohne Probleme hoch.
<stevieh> warum hab ich eigentlich bei df mehrere snaps gleichen namens?
<stevieh> aha, antwort: alte snaps werden erstmal deaktiviert und behalten.
<dreamon_> Weiß gerade jemand zufällig wie man diess Menüzeug aus der xfce Leiste rausgebekommt? Datei,bearbeiten,Ansicht ... wenn man z.B. Firefox am laufen hat. das nervt
<dreamon_> Hätte gerade die Menüs im Fenster selbst und nicht diesen Leistenmurks
<koegs> per default ist das doch gar nicht drin (ausser es wurde bei 19.04 eingefügt)
<koegs> schau per rechtsklick aufs Panel und Eigenschaften welche Objekte da drin sind
<dreamon_> koegs, Er fügt das bei Nachrichtenanzeige hinzu. Sobald Firefox Fenster aktiv ist, zeigt er mir das dort an "Datei Bearbeiten Ansicht..." Ich will das im Fenster haben und nicht dort.
<dreamon_> Ist ein altes xubuntu mag sein, das da mal Unity installiert worden war.
<dreamon_> Application Menu vielleicht mal auf hidden stellen
<dreamon_> koegs, Ja das wars. Anklicken und reboot.. dann ist weg
<koegs> ah, ok, an der stelle habe ich noch nie drauf geachtet :D
<dreamon_> Ist es möglich die Grub anzeige beim Booten zu erzwingen. Ich weiß mit Shift kann man sie anzeigen lassen. Möchte aber das er stehen bleibt bis ich gewählt habe
<sdx23> !grub
<le_bot> Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> sdx23, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB/ → gibts nicht und unter Konfiguration hab ich nichts gefunden
<dreamon_> Ah funktioniert. habe jetzt gfx Auflösung eingestellt und jetzt gehts
<dreamon_> Komischerweise wenn grub angezeigt wird dann bootet die Kiste.. Kein Grubmenu und dann hab ich den Streifen durchs Bild
<sdx23> deswegen postete ich den zweiten Link. Da steht nämlich, wie das geht.
<doev> Hallo. Ich habe einen Linuxserver per Kerberos in eine Windowsdomain gehoben. Das scheint auch funktioniert zu haben. Wie teste ich das jetzt? Bzw. wie kann ich mich mit einer Windowskennung am Linuxserver anmelden?
<tomreyn> wenn es funktioniert hat, dann genauso wie sonst auch.
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich möchte permanent die Priorität von Prozessen anheben, die von einem bestimmen user ausgeführt werden. Dazu habe ich in /etc/security/limits.conf die folgende Zeile hinzugefügt.
<tuxiano> hts hard priority 5
<tuxiano> Ich habe sowohl den Rechner neugestartet als auch den Prozess, aber der Prozess hat weiterhin die Priorität 20 und Nice 0
<tuxiano> Sagt zumindest "top"
<tuxiano> hts hard priority -5 habe ich auch schon probiert, keine Änderung zu erkennen.
<guimo> Hi. ifconfig up/down ist vertauscht. Mit "ifconfig enp14s0 down" schaltet sich der Anschluss ein, aber der network-manager denkt, er wäre ausgeschaltet. Hat jemand eine Lösung / Trick / Workaround?
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-03
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe neulich meine python-Installation beräumt, und vielleicht dabei etwas deinstalliert, was jetzt zu Problemen führt. apport nennt bug #1663519 der ist aber nicht für mich einsehbar. Folgendes passiert: import debian.deb822 -> ImportError: No module named 'debian'. Vielleicht kann mir einer rausfinden, welche Datei/Paket nötig sind? Dann kann ich das fehlende Paket installieren -> OK, ich fand vi
<maredebianum> Irgendwie fehlen aber noch andere Pakete, kann man den Basis- python-stack einfach installieren?
<tomreyn> die erste lange zeile war nach "OK, ich fand vi" abgeschnitten
<tomreyn> es gibt python-minimal -Pakete für verschiedene Python-Versionen
<tomreyn> maredebianum: ^
<interrobangd> Kennt jemand das Paket "apt-btrfs-snapshot"? ... ich habe ein Btrfs Dateisystem, aber apt-btrfs-snapshot sagt ich habe keins bzw. sei nicht unterstützt - hä!?
<interrobangd> "The system does not support apt-btrfs-snapshot"
<interrobangd> kann man Btrfs Snappshots direkt booten (auswählen) ohne die grub config vorher ändern zu müssen?
<LupusE> in der grub shell?
<interrobangd> langweilig...
<LupusE> dann ist die antwort: nein.
<interrobangd> wäre schon cool wenn man es direkt auswählen kann... was ist mit refind?
<LupusE> dynamisches laden eines beliebigen OS ... das halt eich fuer nicht erstrebenswert.
<interrobangd> ist ja nicht so das man den bootloader nicht absichern könnte.
<LupusE> das geht ueber 'normale anwendung' hinaus ... esseidenn es nteressiert jemandne so, dass er es fuer das system umsetzt.
<interrobangd> LupusE, grub-btrfs ;)
<interrobangd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/REFInd#Btrfs_subvolume_support
<le_bot> Title: rEFInd - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<interrobangd> ... also scheint es zu geben - gleich mal ausprobieren :D
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-04
<PL7icnc> Guten Morgen Problem zweiter rechner kommt nicht ins internet 
<PL7icnc> Aufbau Rechner 1 Wlan im internet eth mit fester IP 192.168.1.1
<PL7icnc> an der wlan einstellung ist der haken anderen benutzern verbindung erlauben gesetzt 
<PL7icnc> der 2te rechner ein Debian stretch Ip 192.168.1.10
<PL7icnc> gateway die ip des rechners 1 
<PL7icnc> braucht der noch ein braodcast
<PL7icnc> Bitte um Hilfe 
<PL7icnc> oder brauche ich da eine Routing table 
<Fussel> hm, ja, gateway ist nicht der 1. rechner, sondern der router
<PL7icnc> der router steht mehrere Kilometer weg und ich hänge da via Wlan richtfunk drann 
<Fussel> aber das ist bei der wlan anmeldung eigentlich egal: router aussuchen, passwort eingeben.
<PL7icnc> das ist ja alles ok 
<PL7icnc> der 2te lan rechner soll ins netz
<Fussel> achsooo
<PL7icnc> ich kann die rechner untereinander pingen 
<PL7icnc> ich probiere mal dhcp ich habe garkeien dhcp aber gelesen wenn ich zur verfügeng stellen klicke bekomm ich da eine 
<PL7icnc> nein wäre ja auch ein wunder
<Fussel> am einfachsten wäre das mit nem switch, aber das muss auch so gehen, ich muss da n bissl stöbern...
<PL7icnc> da ist ja ein switch dran am 1 rechner 
<PL7icnc> aber der switch muss ja auch ins netz 
<Fussel> hmmm
<PL7icnc> es hat nur der Ubuntu 18.04 eine Wlan karte 
<PL7icnc> muss bei der eth0 des 1 rechners auch der haken gesetzt werden 
<Fussel> PL7icnc: diesen link schonmal betrachtet? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<le_bot> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PL7icnc> ok probiere es
<Fussel> wenn beim durcharbeiten fragen auftauchen einfach fragen :)
<PL7icnc> ich schaff das nicht mal neu starten und neu anfangen 
<PL7icnc> Guten Tag ich hänge immer noch an der verbindung des 2 rechners zum internet via den ersten 18.04
<PL7icnc> braucht der rechner 2 mit der statichen ip auch ein dns nameserver explizit
<PL7icnc> also die ip des 1 rechners 
<PL7icnc> das ist ja auch der gatway 
<PL7icnc> bei ubuntu 10.04 ging das alles via script 1 Klick und fertig 
<PL7icnc> hier bei 18.04 hängt das WINDOS like an häkchen die zu setzten sind 
<PL7icnc> ip a ist sowas von unverständlich geschrieben die hilfe taugt garnichts 
<PL7icnc> jemand der sich da auskennt 
<redbrain> was stand den in dem script beim alten ubuntu?
<PL7icnc> das war ics 
<PL7icnc> das soll man nivcht mehr nutzen
<PL7icnc> zudem ist dnsmsq ja ersetzt
<PL7icnc> und der port 53 wird von systemctrl benutzt
<PL7icnc> ich lösche mal die lan verbindung manuell und gebe das neu ein 
<redbrain> kannst du den von rechner 2 ins internet pingen?
<PL7icnc> nein 
<PL7icnc> nur an die eth des 1 rechners
<redbrain> ok ist eine route gesetzt auf rechner 2?
<redbrain> route -n
<redbrain> zum anzeigen der routing tabelle
<PL7icnc> das ist ein debian
<PL7icnc> da gibt es kein route 
<redbrain> ip route
<PL7icnc> komando nicht gefunden 
<redbrain> aber das ip commando?
<PL7icnc> da kommt was 3 zeilen 
<redbrain> gut
<redbrain> was steht bei der default route?
<PL7icnc> default via ip rechner 1 mit der wlan inet verbindung 
<redbrain> ok das hört sich korrekt an
<PL7icnc> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 onlink
<Meike> Irgendeine Firewall aktiv??
<PL7icnc> ich glaube das hängt an dem ubuntu rechner nicht an dem debian client 
<PL7icnc> meines wissens nicht ich habe nur eine wlan  link tz einem Richtfunk netzwerk 
<Meike> sudo iptables -L -n -v
<PL7icnc>     0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  enp0s10 wlp1s6  192.168.0.0/24       0.0.0.0/0            ctstate NEW
<Meike> also doch!
<PL7icnc> müsste bei destination nicht die ip der wlan karte steghen 
<PL7icnc> HIER die route des hauptrechners https://pastebin.com/y1KzaWu1
<le_bot> Title: sammel@sammel-ub:~$ route -n Kernel-IP-Routentabelle Ziel Router - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PL7icnc> Meike,  was meinen Sie Damit frage also doch 
<PL7icnc> es gibt bei ihrem befehl noch eine zweite zeile 
<PL7icnc> 0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<Meike> Ich würde eher mittels "tcpdump" die IP-Pakete mitschneiden
<redbrain> ich würde im zweifel alle firewall regeln löschen
<redbrain> iptables INPUT ACCEPT
<redbrain> iptables OUTPUT ACCEPT
<redbrain> iptables FORWARD ACCEPT
<redbrain> damit ist das scheunentor weit offen
<PL7icnc> sudo ufw status inactive hilft noch dabei 
<PL7icnc> redbrain,  das schenentor ist zu denn es schneit wie wild drausen 
<Meike> sudo tcpdump -s 1500 -v -n -i <Name des Interface> host <ip-adresse des Mitzuschneidenden>
<PL7icnc> ok versuch ich 
<Meike> Selbstverständlich auf beiden Rechnern ;-)
<PL7icnc> ok
<PL7icnc> und dann pingen 
<PL7icnc> oder bei rechner 2 host goolge.com 
<Meike> .....Und die <ip-adresse des Mitzuschneideneden> jeweils entsprechend anpassen 
<Meike> Mitschnitt #01: Rechner-GW ---> Client (2.er Rechner)
<Meike> Mitschnitt #02: Client (2.er Rechner) ---> Rechner-GW
<Meike> Und am besten etwas, was auch antwortet, anpingen: Beispiel: ping -4 www.heise.de
<PL7icnc> der hauptrechner hat ja wlan und eth was für ein interface soll ich denn da überwachen 
<PL7icnc> ich denke das eth 
<Meike> leider beide
<PL7icnc> das hängt rein an den haken zu setzen bei eth und wlan o 
<PL7icnc> automatisch aktivieren und verbindung zulassen 
<PL7icnc> der ping bringt unknown host 
<Meike> ich kann Gedanken nicht lesen.... Von wo aus wohin? 
<PL7icnc> also jetzt kann ich 8.8.8.8 anpingen 
<PL7icnc> von rechner 2
<Meike> was ist 8.8.8.8?
<PL7icnc> google 
<redbrain> googles nameserver
<PL7icnc> aber  host google.de geht nicht
<Meike> ping -4 www.heise.de
<redbrain> dann muste den noch in /etc/resolv.conf eintragen
<redbrain> aber vorsicht kann sein das resolv.conf von systemd oder anderem programm überschrieben wird
<PL7icnc> Meike,  ping -4 gibt es bei debian nicht
<redbrain> ping -c 4 ?
<Meike> doch
<Meike> -4 heißt IPv4
<redbrain> ach stimmt
<Meike> und nicht IPv6
<Meike> sudo less /var/run/systemd/resolved/resolv.conf
<PL7icnc> auf welchen rechner sol ich das resolv machen 
<Meike> wenn die sich darin befindende IP-Adresse deines DNS stimmt, dann einen Verweis ins /etc/resolv.conf anlegen
<redbrain> das resolv auf dem rechner wo host google.de nicht geht
<PL7icnc> Die datei ist schreibgeschützt da komm ich garnicht rann 
<PL7icnc> auch nicht mit sudo gedit
<Meike> dat kann nicht sein
<Meike> wer ist der Besitzer der Datei?
<Meike> "ls -alFA" absetzen
<Meike> Auf jeden Fall bin ich der Meinung, daß Du Dir das Leben unnötigerweise allzu kompliziert machst: An Deiner Stelle würde ich eher auf dem GW-Rechner ein Squid-Proxy installieren/konfigurieren... Und in Deinem Browser auf dem Client-Rechner die IP-Adresse des Squid-Proxy einstellen
<PL7icnc> ok
<Meike> Darüber hinaus kannst Du sowohl ein Antiviren-Programm (AMAVIS) als auch ein Antispamming (Spamassassin) mit laufen lassen
<Meike> auf dem Squid-Proxy
<PL7icnc> es hatt jetz 9 jahre gedauert bis ich den rechner updaten musste
<PL7icnc> und 1mal muss das einfach ins netz
<PL7icnc> GEHT
<PL7icnc> die Resolv hat es gebracht
<redbrain> super
<PL7icnc> da kann man nach 4std ein Buch schreiben 
<PL7icnc> 100te commands eingegeben aber was war nun 
<redbrain> wenn es jetzt wieder 9 jahre geht ;)
<redbrain> zumindest dein dns server  war nicht konfiguriert
<PL7icnc> ich habe aber nameservers in der interfaces angegeben 
<redbrain> hm ja da gehören sie auch hin
<redbrain> zumindest war das früher so
<redbrain> aber mittlerweile fuschen da ja systemd oder networkmanager auch drinnen rum
<groudon_> ich habe auch mit dns problemen
<PL7icnc> DANKE ich bin weg Mittag
<bibsch> i have an openvpn related question: when im configuring my vpn im getting askes "Specify the private subnets to which all clients should be given access"
<bibsch> what extact is my subnet - im not sure what to enter there
<bibsch> ach ist ja deutscher channel... verplant sry
<Kali_Yuga> Hallo seit dem letzten kernel upgrade funktioniert das wlan geht nichtmehr. musste auf den alten kernel in grub ausweichen. soll ich den neuen kernel loeschen ueber synaptic? oder was ist das beste was ich jetzt tuen kann?
<Kali_Yuga> Hallo seit dem letzten kernel upgrade funktioniert das wlan * nichtmehr. musste auf den alten kernel in grub ausweichen. soll ich den neuen kernel loeschen ueber synaptic? oder was ist das beste was ich jetzt tuen kann?
<j0k> kam schon an
<j0k> welches Ubuntu welche Oberfläche und welcher WLAN Chip nutzt Du?
<Kali_Yuga> j0k: Ubuntu 18.04, Kernel: 4.15.0-48-generic (wlan funktioniert nicht), 4.15.0-47 (wlan funktioniert). Der Wifi Chip ist: Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wirless Network adapter
<j0k> zeig mal bitte was lsusb bzw. lspci über den Chip sagt
<Kali_Yuga> ok sekunde
<Kali_Yuga> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<j0k> hmm ... vielleicht hängt das ja immer noch mit nem älteren Bug zusammen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788997
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1788997 “rtl8723be wifi does not work under linux-modules-e...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<j0k> aber den neuen Kernel löschen würd ich erst mal gar nicht machen sondern halt einfach erstmal immer den -47er booten bis ein neuerer kommt. Ggf. auch den Bug melden 
<j0k> hab leider grad gar keine Zeit das alles durchzuforsten. Vielleicht passt der Bugreport ja auf Dich auch und Du brauchst ihn dann nur "mitzeichnen"
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: du könntest auch mal in die logs rein gucken von dem letzten mal als du 4.15.0-48-generic gebootet hast
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: das "Kali" in deinem nickname klingt verdächtig danach als ob du gar nicht wirklich ubuntu nutzt. liege ich da falsch?
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-05
<rentier> Huhu! Selbst wenn ich nur einen einzigen Tab geöffnet habe, zeigt mir htop über 80 Firefox-Prozesse, ist das normal?
<tomreyn> ja
<Ublx> hi, kleine shell frage: mit >> xxx.txt leite ich ausgaben in eine datei. dann wird aber nichts in der shell ausgegeben. gibt's da eine möglichkeit die ausgabe auf beides zu leiten: screen und file?
<tomreyn> tee -a
<tomreyn> echo 'Hallo Welt!' | tee -a /tmp/datei.txt
<Ublx> cool.
<Ublx> danke, gerade gegoogelt. das ist ja easy. klasse!
<tomreyn> bitte. kannst nächstes mal gerne auch erst googeln, dann fragen. ;-)
<Ublx> nein, ich habe nach "tee -a" gegoogelt!! hatte zuvor nichts gefunden. das wäre ja gemein. ;)
<tomreyn> ah, ok ;-)
<Ublx> Guten Abend, ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt, welches Foto-Tool ich nutze (Smartphone Fotos überspielen und archivieren). gThumb oder einfach Shotwell? Und mit Krita bearbeiten? Ich komme von macOS und nutzte dort iPhoto, habe also Events mit einem Titel und würde das auch gerne beibehalten, kann aber auch einfach als Unterverzeichnisse angelegt werden. Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Danke!
<j0k> !grafik
<le_bot> Informationen zu Grafik finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik
<j0k> hier im Kanal geht es aber eigentlich eher um konkrete Beratung bei Problemen
<Ublx> ok
<j0k> nicht um allgemeine Fragen oder Vorlieben - die sind einfach zu differenziert und da drüber diskutieren ist halt immer geschmacksfrage
<sdx23> Ublx: meiner Erfahrung nach, sollte man das ausprobieren. Gerade wenn du keine speziellen Anforderungen hast, bist du selbst am ehesten derjenige, der dir sagen kann, was dir gut passt.
<unicatx> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen, auf meinem "Neuem", jedoch sehr Altem Thinkpad R60e, die Lautstärke-Anzeige (OSD) zu aktivieren? Die Helligkeitsregulierung OSD funktioniert einwandfrei, zusätzlich "belebt" die Betätigung der Stummschaltung - aber nur über den Tonmischer (Lautsprecher-Symbol in der Taskleiste oben rechts) die OSD-Lautstärke-Anzeige, was wiederum liefert mir den eindeutigen Beweis, dass diese funktioniert.
<unicatx>  Ich freue mich auf Rückmeldung.
<unicatx> Linux thinkpadr60e 4.15.0-48-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 3 08:28:49 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<unicatx> xubuntu 18.04
<maredebianum> weiß das thinkwiki keine Details?
<Ublx> sdx23: ok, dankeschön
<unicatx> maredebianum,  ich schaue dort nach, aber gestern habe ich nichts gefunden.. ich hatte das schon ein mal.. es ging damals um eine winzig kleine Kleinigkeit:)*
<maredebianum> Mit osd gibts ein paar Pakete, vielleicht hilft davon eines? 
<unicatx> maredebianum, ich melde mich gleich zurück
<realgweep> abend, hätte eine frage: bei mir ist plötzlich ein bildschirm schwarz-weiß mit graustufen, der andere farbe. das ganze ist plötzlich aufgetaucht als ich simple scan installiert hatte um dokumente zu scannen. weiß jemand ob das eine tastenkombination ist, oder ein bug oder what ever?!
<realgweep> ubuntu 19.04 ist die version.
<drc> hmm, es gibt einen high contrast mode, aber graustufen hab ich noch nicht gesehen
<realgweep> geht der über eine tastenkombination zum aktivieren?
<realgweep> aber es ist definitiv graustufen. 
<drc> Aber guck doch mal unter Einstellungen → Zugangshilfen
<realgweep> danke ... dort ist es auf farbe. aber ich hab wohl als ich den scanner angesteckt habe, irgendwie am monitor auf SW gestellt :D
<realgweep> also kein problem mit ubuntu :)
<realgweep> ist mir auch noch nie passiert :)
<drc> öfter mal was neues ;)
<realgweep> zumindest kein wunder das selbst google dazu nix gefunden hatte :)
<unicatx> Leute, weißt  jemand Bescheid, wie ich mir helfen kann hinsichtlich des Problems, das von mir um 18:58:29 beschrieben wurde?
<unicatx> Thema: OSD-Lautstärkeregelung am Thinkpad R60e
<unicatx> ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende
<unicatx> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen, auf meinem "Neuem", jedoch sehr Altem Thinkpad R60e, die Lautstärke-Anzeige (OSD) zu aktivieren? Die Helligkeitsregulierung OSD funktioniert einwandfrei, zusätzlich "belebt" die Betätigung der Stummschaltung - aber nur über den Tonmischer (Lautsprecher-Symbol in der Taskleiste oben rechts) die OSD-Lautstärke-Anzeige, was wiederum liefert mir den eindeutigen Beweis, dass diese funktioniert.
<k1l_> guck nach welchen event die hardwaretaste auslöst mit xev und dann gucken ob das zu dem shortcut keykombo passt
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-27
<marshmello> Wie update ich auf von LTS 18.04.4 auf die neue LTS 20.04 ohne Kommandozeile?
<LupusE> warte bis die nachricht kommt, dass ein update bereit steht. klicke dnan auf 'ja, bitte upgrade'.
<Frickelpit> marshmello: Wird aber erst mit 20.04.1 passieren
<marshmello> Frickelpit, ist es also noch etwas heikel? Auf dem Nur-Internet-Rechner könnte ich es über die Kommandozeile ausprobieren.
<Frickelpit> marshmello: Nein, das ist Standard bei LTS mittlerweile, dass das Upgrade erst zum ersten Pointrelease verfügbar ist
<LupusE> details waeren auch hier nachzulesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/
<le_bot> Title: Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marshmello> Frickelpit, aber das wird wahrscheinlich Sicherheitsüberlegungen haben, dass das so gemacht wird, nicht?
<Frickelpit> vermutlich
<marshmello> Weiss man, wann die 20.04.1 kommt?
<doev_> moin.
<doev_> gibt es den ubuntu server 20.04 noch ohne LIVE?
<quadrathoch2> leider nicht mehr  doev_ 
<doev_> na denn
<drc> Naja, es gibt das mini.iso noch
<drc> Das ist soweit ich weiß noch keine Live-CD
<drc> hmm
<drc> nvm, doch nicht
<quadrathoch2> die haben alle auf d-i abgeschafft :(
<doev_> wenn ich jetzt noch die VM ganz normal im LAN erreichbar bekommen würde, dann könnte ich auf den Balkon in die Sonne.
<doev_> Im Moment nutzt die VM "virtuelles Netzwerk 'default':NAT" und ich komme nur vom Hypervisor drauf.
<Frickelpit> doev: doch gibt es
<Frickelpit> nennt sich legacy server und ist sehr gut versteckt
<Frickelpit> doev: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/releaseUbuntu Server 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<drc> Da haben sie das Ding versteckt
<drc> Danke
<koegs> doev_: du weisst aber schon was NAT bedeutet? entweder du stellt auf bridged um oder richtest ein port-forwarding im hypervisor ein
<doev_> koegs, klar. Finde es nur doof, wenn der virt-manager schon NAT per default anbietet, könnte der Host ruhig das forwarding auch ootb machen.
<koegs> woher soll er es wissen ohne guest-tools..
<koegs> und selbst dann, was ist wenn mehrere VMs mit SSH-Server laufen...
<unicatx> 1.Frage: wenn jemand z.B. 20 Programme unter UBU20.04 installiert hat, was sich Nachhinein als nicht notwendig, sogar kontraproduktiv erwiesen hatte, ist es dann möglich, den gesamten Paketenstand (nach weg-purgen von diesen Programmen) auf den Stand der ursprünglichen (Neu)Installation zurücksetzen? Und wenn JA, wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen? 2.Frage: Kann ich mit Ubuntu eine Fernwartung durchführen?
<stevieh> 1.: nicht so einfach. Aber auch nicht nötig
<stevieh> 2. klar.
<unicatx> 1. nicht nötig, d.h. das System ist intelligent genug
<unicatx> 2. außer TeamViewer , was kann man da verwenden?
<k1l> was ist denn das problem? wenn programme "nur" installiert sind, dann stören sie erst mal nicht.
<k1l> unicatx: per ssh ist wohl am einfachsten?
<unicatx> k1l, ein älterer User hat nach der Installation in eigen Regie Programme nachinstalliert, die sich mit den OutoftheBOX-Programmen doubeln bzw. doubeln² und ich will das System entschlanken, da er ja teilweise nicht weiß, was er da nachinstalliert hat..
<unicatx> zB. canonical-lifepatch kernelscan gnome318-udt GNOME Logs
<k1l> ja wenn er lieber andere programme nutzt, ist das doch kein problem. wie gesagt stören die programme ja nicht, ausser der plattenplatz wird eng. aber da sind die userdaten meistens deutlich mehr am platzverbrauch beteiligt als die reinne programmdaten
<unicatx> OK
<unicatx> ich habe nur Angst, das ist so eine Schleife : instllieren/löschen, und dadurch hat er dann verstärkt mit Fehlermeldungen zu tun
<k1l> !fernwartung
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fernwartung/
<le_bot> Title: Fernwartung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<unicatx> ich kenne das von mir selbst..
<unicatx> a ja, ich lese das gerne, danke
<k1l> ja wie gesagt, per ssh mache ich das. da sind einige andere auch aufgelistet.
<unicatx> thx k1l & stevieh 
<stevieh> jur wellkom
<p01nt3r> nabend. kennt sich hier jemand gut mit qemu und netzwerk-einrichtung über /etc/network/interfaces aus? richte gerade eine zweite vm ein und die frage ist, ob ich das dann auch über eine zweite interfaces-datei einrichten muss - oder wie macht man das bei mehreren vms?
<p01nt3r> (wenn man für eine andere vm eine andere netzwerk-konfiguration benötigt)
<p01nt3r> und wie kann man zwei reale netzwerkkarten in qemu mit bridge einrichten für jew. unterschiedliche netze?
<voodr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<voodr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<voodr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<k1l> das ist offensichtlich spam
<Blopr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<Blopr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<Blopr> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<blitie> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<blitie> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
<blitie> Dear chatters, please remove yourselves from the #freenode channel if you are currently in there. We are working to combat bot spam, and if the users can remove themselves from that channel so that only bots remain, we can more easily execute our cleanup. Thanks! - freenode staff P.S. Fuck you.
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-28
<bacce> vor ein paar wochen hat mein `pass` ploetzlich behauptet, es findet keinen passenden key, obwohl die daten seit dem letzten oeffnen nicht wieder verschluesselt wurden und der key auch noch nicht expired ist. kommentiere ich L12 ist /usr/bin/pass aus (nutze gpg2 wenn vorhanden) dann findet es den key, nutzt aber den agent nicht und ich muss droelf mal meine passphrase einhacken. kommt so ein verhalten
<bacce> irgendwie bekannt vor?
<drc> klingt, als wüsste dein gpg2 nichts von dem key, könnte das sein?
<LupusE> oder wie bei ssh, beliebtes problem: zu viele berechtigungen auf der file.
<LupusE> logik dahinter: oeffentlich sichtbar = unsicher/moeglicher weise kpompromittiert.
<bacce> nutzen gpg2 und 1 nicht den selben keyring? dann haette ich erwartet, dass gpg2 post-install den aten kyring importiert oder dies wenigstens anbietet
<bacce> so hinteraesst es ein nicht funktinoierendes system, was gerade noch funktionierte
<bacce> findet keine secret keys
<bacce> mhm
<drc> wenn du gpg und gpg2 laufen hast, kannst du den kram migrieren
<drc> gpg --export | gpg2 --import; gpg --export-secret-keys | gpg2 --import
<bacce> ja, ich frag mich nur, warum ich das muss
<bacce> habe ich irgendeine apt info ueberlesen oder sowas?
<drc> weiß nicht
<bacce> gpg-agent[6915]: command 'IMPORT_KEY' failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device <Pinentry>
<bacce> gpg: key 5E0EEE26/5E0EEE26: error sending to agent: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<bacce> GPG_TTY=$(tty)
<bacce> export GPG_TTY
<bacce> then it works
<bacce> IMHO all of this should go into post-install
<bacce> thx for your help, drc
<manu1> hallo
<manu1> wie kriege ich das alte yaru theme von 19.10 zurück? ich mag die orangen icons
<manu1> hätte gedacht, ich kann die manuell downloaden und dann in ~/.local/share/icons hinein tun
<drc> manu1: ich hab meine in ~/.icons
<manu1> drc: hast du yaru 19.10?
<manu1> noch wer mit 19.10 hier der mir die geben kann?
<drc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/yaru-theme-gtk
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package yaru-theme-gtk in eoan (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<drc> Nein, aber der Ubuntu-Paketserver hat das =)
<manu1> oh danke drc ._.
<manu1> drc: voll cool, danke!
<drc> gerne =)
<manu1> jetzt brauch ich nur mehr das 19.10 wallpaper :D
<drc> sollte es da auch irgendwo geben
<manu1> ich mag das gelbe mit dem vogel auch gern ^^
<drc> wahrscheinlich ist das wallpaper hier mit drin: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/ubuntu-wallpapers-eoan
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package ubuntu-wallpapers-eoan in eoan (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<manu1> danke!
<marshmello> Beim update auf LTS 20.04 werde ich nach einer Konfigurationsdatei namens "/etc/gnome/defaults.list" gefragt. Soll ich die momentane Version beibehalten?
<k1l_> das LTS update ist noch gar nicht offen
<k1l_> wenn du änderungen an den defaults gemacht hast, dann behalt deine liste. sonst kriegst du die defaults wieder auf den standard zurückgesetzt
<marshmello> k1l, kann ich das File einsehen (kann in der Routine [https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-20-04-lts-using-command-line/] gerade kein 2. Terminal öffnen)?
<le_bot> Title: Upgrade Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 LTS using command line - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<k1l_> das bietet dir doch an die unterschiede anzugucken
<marshmello> Au ja,
<marshmello> hätte es mir.
<k1l_> und die anleitung ist kacke, weil sie nicht erklärt, dass das "-d" für "development release" steht beim upgrade kommando
<marshmello> Ok.
<marshmello> Hoffen wir, dass es schon ziemlich stabil is.
<dreamon> Frage. Verwende XFCE. Dort kann ich Theme wählen, habs gern dunkel. Das passt eigentlich richtig gut. Starte ich ab ein paar Programme z.B. Cherry ist alles hell. Angenommen Cherrytree ist ein KDE Programm. Muß ich dann dort extra ein Theme wählen?
<manu1> habt ihr schonmal das ubuntu von gnu verwendet, also das ohne proprietäre software?
<k1l_> das ist dann aber kein ubuntu mehr, wenn es verändert wurde :)
<Heavy91> manu1: meinst du das hier? https://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/8950/gnubuntu.html Soweit ich weiß, wurde es nie fertiggestellt.
<le_bot> Title: Gnubuntu - Pro-Linux (at www.pro-linux.de)
<k1l_> nein, es gibt noch eins, wo die alle unfreie software (also treiber und co) entfernt haben. der haken ist halt, dass damit sehr viel eben nicht geht. 
<k1l_> da fragst du am besten mal die gnu oder fsf leute direkt, wie das mit deren distro so funktioniert und was alles nicht geht.
<Heavy91> Es gibt noch  gNewSense. Das basierte ursprünglich mal auf Ubuntu, ist aber zu Debian gewechselt. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNewSense
<le_bot> Title: gNewSense – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<manu1> Heavy91: ich meinte trisquel
<manu1> oder wie das heisst
<k1l_> wie gesagt, frag am besten mal die fsf leute. oder eben im #ubuntu-de-offtopic . hier gehts um die orginalen ubuntu versionen
<manu1> oh ok
<unicatx> T61 6457-CTO ubuntu 20.04 64bit(?) Live-Stick geht nur bis zum Abschluss der Check-Prozedur und beim Rosa-Leer-Fenster ist Schluss. Wieso?
<unicatx> ISO-Prüfsumme geprüft, 2 Sticks verwendet
<Elfo> moin, folgendes Problem, ich versuche unter 18.04 an einer BBB Konferenz teilzunemen, Audio springt aber unter FF nicht an, der Echotest bleibt hängen. In einer der letzten konferenzen habe ich mich dann per Telefon eingewählt, kriegt aber außer der Präsi kein Video von den Vortragenden. Ich habe neben Ubuntu noch das Ubuntu Studio Paket installiert, und lese dauernd was von Problemen von FF und Jack. Verstehe davon aber nichts. Unter Chrom
<Elfo> ium scheint BBB ohne Probleme zu laufen
<Elfo> Ideen?=
<k1l_> unicatx: mal ohne splash und plymouth booten und gucken wo er da hängt
<k1l_> chromium nutzen, Elfo 
<k1l_> firefox hat wohl bei den codecs noch ein paar probleme. das sortiert sich jetzt alles. der einfachste workaround solange ist chromium nutzen.
<Elfo> ok. Ich überseh aber nicht ein ganz einfache Einstellung oder so? - Ich frag nur falls ich da ne ganz einfache Lösung übersehe
<unicatx> k1l_, jetzt ist er da
<unicatx> ich werde mich der Sache widmen
<unicatx> thx
<unicatx> XUBU Live 18.04 32bit-er startete einwandfrei, habe schon ein Schreck bekommen :-)
<quadrathoch2> Heavy91, bissl spaet, aber, ich wuerde einfach debian verwenden, es ist nur nicht auf der liste, weil man sehr einfach die blobs nachinstallieren kann. Aber sonst ist Debian komplett frei
<k1l_> dann aber nicht wundern wenn sachen nur eingeschränkt oder gar nicht funktionieren :)
<quadrathoch2> natuerlich, aber wenn man komplett frei sein will, dann denke ich werden die meisten wissen, das nicht alles funktioniert
<k1l_> nee, wissen die meisten nicht. hat ja schon einen grund, warum die benutzerfreundlichen distros die blobs direkt mitliefern. nciht weil sie freie software hassen, sondern damit der user den service hat.
<k1l_> das wird aber oft nicht so dargestellt von den verfechtern der fsf oder gnu.
<k1l_> aber das ist eh eher was philosophisches für den offtopic kanal :)
<Heavy91> quadrathoch2: Soweit ich weiß, verwendet auch Debian einen Kernel mit unfreien (oder zumindest umstrittenen) BLOBs. Das Projekt Linux Libre pflegt einen Linux-Kernel, der von solchen Lasten befreit ist und bietet auch Debian Pakete an. Muss man aber manuell installieren.
<Heavy91> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre
<le_bot> Title: Linux-libre – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> also praktisch linux ohne firmware-paket?
<Heavy91> Zumindest ohne unfreie Firmware. Ich habe das aber so verstanden, dass es auch die Pakete linux-image-*.deb betrifft, nicht nur die firmware-*.deb
<quadrathoch2> Heavy91, nein, Debian verteilt keine Firmware, das Problem fuer GNU und der FSF ist, das sie ohne Probleme geladen werden koennen. Und nicht die Funktionalitaet des Kernels Blobs zu laden nicht entfernt werden
<quadrathoch2> was ich fuer Schwachsinn halte
<Heavy91> quadrathoch2: Was ist dann deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen einem Debian Kernel und einem Linux Libre Kernel?
<quadrathoch2> Heavy91, es gibt da nicht meine Meinung, die FSF und GNU kreiden Debian an, das man einfach nur ein paket nachinstallieren kann und so die Blobs hat, wohingegen der Linux-libre Kernel dies nicht kann
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-29
<manu1> warum krieg ich "Errors were encountered while processing:
<manu1>  lvm2
<manu1> n
<manu1> ;/
<Heavy91> manu1: was machst du? Update von 18.04 auf 20.04?
<manu1> Heavy91: wollte nur pakete upgraden, bin bereits auf 20.04
<Heavy91> DIe Meldung heißt einfach nur, dass beim Update von lvm2 ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Die Fehlermeldung steht wahrscheinlich ein paar Zeilen weiter oben. Wenn du sie nicht mehr findest, einfach das Update wiederholen.
<Heavy91> Es kann ein Fehler im pre/postinstall gewesen sein, oder eine nicht erfüllbare Abhängigkeit
<manu1> fehler erst seit heute
<manu1> probier du mal
<manu1> https://imgur.com/iHMA1xM
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Heavy91> Den Fehler hatten wohl schon andere. Diese Seite empfiehlt, lvm2 zu purgen und neu zu installieren.
<Heavy91> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049727/every-time-i-install-or-remove-a-package-i-get-lvm2-error
<le_bot> Title: dpkg - Every time I install or remove a package I get LVM2 error - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> zum logs hochladen besser pastebin verwenden.
<quark45> Hallo, ... wie kann ich /var/log/btmp dauerhaft lesen ohne root rechte? su chmod o+r bringt nur was für die aktuelle session, aber nach reboot sind die leserechte wieder "kassiert"
<Heavy91> quark45: /var/log/btmp gehört root:utmp. Also sollte es reichen, den User in die Gruppe utmp aufzunehmen.
<Heavy91> Aber warum will man das?
<stevieh> weil man sich das anschauen will, ohne ruth zu werden?
<quark45> Heavy91: ja, in die gruppe utmp aufnehmen wäre die 'notlösung'. dann hätte der user aber auch schreibrechte und das möchte ich vermeiden.
<Heavy91> Der Standardweg für sowas bei Ubuntu ist, ein "sudo" vornedran zu stellen...
<quark45> Heavy91: ich möchte als user die datei btmp lesen (über .bashrc)
<quark45> über den befehl lastb natürlich
<Heavy91> Dann würde ich ein "sudo lastb" machen, und ggf. per sudoers Regel dafür sorgen, dass (genau) dieser Befehl ohne Passworteingabe funktioniert.
<stevieh> das wäre eine passable möglichkeit.
<quark45> nein, nix sudo, bitte nicht ablenken
<stevieh> naja, sonst wird es schwer. 
<stevieh> kannst noch nen script schreiben, das btmp als deamon ausliest und woanders hin schreibt. Oder systemd patchen.
<quark45> Heavy91, sorry, also doch sudo. sudoers regeln kannte ich gar nicht. was ist das genau? wie kann ich aus .bashrc sudoen?
<quark45> stevieh, danke, ich sehe, die sache ist nicht so einfach
<stevieh> die sudoer variante wäre glaub ich das einfachste
<quark45> stevieh, wie verändert man sudoer regeln? wie kann user aus .bashrc sudo befehle ausführen?
<Heavy91> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/
<le_bot> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> a) mit dem editor deiner wahl, man sudo b) wie andere Befehle auch
<quark45> ok, danke. schaue ich mir an.
<manu1> danke Heavy91 o/
<Bambus> Guten Abend
<Bambus> nutzt jemand von euch ubuntu mate 20.04 und hat ab und an das Problem, dass man im desktop nirgends mehr hinklicken kann? also kein absturz aber es lassen sich keine fenster mehr wählen oder verschieben usw...
<k1l> hardware probleme können ausgeschlossen werden?
<Bambus> k1l habe das auf 2 laptops
<Bambus> beide intel einer i7 8. gen einer i5 4. gen
<k1l> also sind beide kaputt? :)
<Bambus> :D
<Bambus> eher nicht
<k1l> es gibt mal immer wieder solche bugs. mal gucken obs da bei 20.04 was bekanntes gibt
<Bambus> k1l habe im internet noch nichts dazu gefunden... habe aber bei beiden compton installiert und eventuell kann das auch damit zusammen hängen... daher habe ich bei einem wieder Marco composit aktiviert und beobachte es
<k1l> joa. würde ich mal in die richtung gucken
<Bambus> k1l es läuft aber sehr geschmeidig muss ich sagen... 20.04 mit mate rennt echt krass auf einem i7... auch auf dem alten i5 läuft es echt schnell... 
<k1l> ja, mate ist nicht ohne grund ein eigenes ubuntu flavour geworden. das ist schon beliebt.
<Bambus> erinnert mich an meine anfangszeiten mit Linux und ubuntu... gnome 2 war einfach toll...
<k1l> ja, das ist ja auch das ziel von mate, den alten look von gnome2 beizubehalten.
<Heavy91> Bambus: ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich mit Ubuntu MATE 18.04. Ob es mit 20.04 auch auftritt, kann ich bisher nicht sagen.
<Heavy91> Und zwar, wenn man einloggt, dauert es einige Sekunden, bis sich die Leiste vollständig aufgebaut hat. Wenn man ganz schnell etwas anklickt (z.B. ein Schnellstart Icon für Firefox oder ein Terminal), bevor sich die Leiste vollständig aufgebaut hat, dann reagiert der ganze Desktop anschließend nicht mehr auf Linksklicks.
<Bambus> Heavy91 klingt zwar irgendwie ähnlich aber bei mir passierte das plötzlich im laufenden betrieb ohne erkennbaren grund
<Heavy91> Man kann dann weiterhin mit Tastatur-Shortcuts arbeiten oder mit der rechten Maustaste Kontextmenüs aufrufen. Aber die linke Taste geht nicht mehr
<Heavy91> Bambus: das habe ich bisher nicht gesehen
<Bambus> Heavy91 aber dass die kontext menüs gehen kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen aber kein linksklick
<Heavy91> vielleicht der gleiche Bug, nur in anderer Situation aufgetreten...
<Bambus> linksklick kann durch leertaste ersetzt werden ;)
<Bambus> wäre mögl.
<Bambus> auch compton benutzt? oder standard Marco?
<Heavy91> Marco
<Bambus> ich werde es morgen im laufe des tages sehen... wie es läuft ohne compton
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-30
<max123> Guten Morgen in die Runde. Ich habe hier eine 20.04 installation, die ich von der Beta geupdatet habe. Leider kann ich keine Attachments oeffnen aus Thunderbird, da die Rechte in /tmp/mozilla_(USERNAME)/(FILENAME) automatisch nur auf -r-------- gesetzt werden
<max123> Eine aehnliche Situation wird hier beschrieben: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1173947/ubuntu-19-04-thunderbird-and-firefox-cannot-open-attachment-nor-downloaded-file
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 19.04 Thunderbird and Firefox: cannot open attachment nor downloaded files but can save - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<max123> Meine Installation ist auch verschluesselt auf LVM2, wobei ich hier eigentlich keinen Zusammenhang sehe.
<max123> Frage: ist da irgendein config-file aus der beta-zeit kaputt und ich sollte neu installieren, oder ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Ich konnte im bug-tracker nichts finden
<max123>  /msg Nickserv SET EMAIL 
<Bambus> max123 ist leider nicht mehr online.....
<Elfo> moin - ich versuche gerade focal fossa von USB Stick auf meinem Lenovo X220 zu instalieren - ich nutze einen nicht 3.0 USB Port - der USB Stick wird im Boot Menü auch angezeigt, aber wenn ich mit enter den auswähle springt der mist einfach wieder zurück
<Elfo> entweder der USB Stick wird nicht als Bootfähig erkannt oder ich weiß auch nicht
<Elfo> erstellt ist der mit Startup-Disc-Creator
<Elfo> kann es sein dass einige USB sticks schlicht nicht funktionieren?
<k1l_> usb stick gehen häufiger kaputt als einem lieb ist, ja.
<Elfo> der ist brand neu
<Elfo> heute gekauft
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach mal das iso auf den usb stick "dd"en
<k1l_> oder mal einen anderen port probieren, oder anderen rechner. (um zu gucken obs am stick liegt)
<Elfo> warte mal
<Elfo> da der am anderen Rechner auch nicht booten - liegts irgendwie am stick
<Elfo> aber an der USB Version kann es nicht liegen?
<k1l_> nee, die ist egal
<k1l_> mach das mal mit dd.
<k1l_> mit welchem OS hast du den stick erstellt?
<Elfo> Ubuntu - mit dem oben genanten Programm
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? ein sehr altes?
<Elfo> 18.04
<k1l_> hmm. es gab mal updates bei syslinux und da haben alte usb creators und co das iso kaputt gemacht wenn es mit ner anderen version gebaut wrude.
<k1l_> mach mal mit dd. und guck mal nach der checksum
<Elfo> würde der Befehl so aussehen wie hier? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mit-dd-ein-iso-image-auf-usb-stick-erstellen/
<le_bot> Title: Mit dd ein ISO-image auf USB-Stick erstellen › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Elfo> noch nie was dded
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das wichtige ist, dass bei of= auch genau der usb stick angegeben ist, weil der blind darauf schreibt was du ihm da angibst. 
<k1l_> also mit "sudo parted -l " (hinten kleines L) gucken welches device der usb stick ist (/dev/sdb oder sdc etc) und das dann bei of= angeben.
<k1l_> und eben sdb und nicht die partition mit sdb1 angeben.
<Elfo> ok - und dann boot testen? oder wie macht man das mit der checksumme?
<Elfo> ich test mal obs booten will
<Elfo> bis später
<Elfo> nö, will nicht
<Elfo> also das mit dem dd sollte schon geklapt haben ... da ist irgendwas mit dem Stick komisch
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum/#Berechnen-der-Pruefsumme
<le_bot> Title: md5sum › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Elfo> auf dem Stick scheint er sehr lange zu brauche um die md5 summe zu erstellen
<Elfo> ok, prüffsumme iso datei und USB Stick stimmt nicht
<k1l_> das iso stimmt schon nicht?
<Elfo> das iso hab ich gecheckt
<Elfo> aber das iso mit dem USB stick nach dd nicht
<Elfo> das iso hab ich nach der anleitung auf der ubuntu.com seite sha1 kram gecheckt
<Elfo> das stimmt
<Elfo> oder war das gerade die frage?
<Elfo> nicht
<k1l_> also das iso stimmt. aber nach dem dd stimmt das nicht auf dem stick?
<Elfo> genau
<Rochvellon> hast Du einen anderen Stick?
<Rochvellon> könnte sein, dass der kaputt ist
<Elfo> Ich hab gerade keinen anderen USB Stick rumliegen - deswegen ist das Ding ja gerade neu gekauft
<Elfo> noch wer ne Idee - sonst heißts für mich einfach demnächst noch einen neuen USB-Stick kaufen
<Elfo> Mit Sicherheit aber nen anderes Model
<Elfo> isn Kingston
<tomreyn> Elfo: wie hast du denn die daten auf dem stick gegen die prüfsumme geprüft?
<Elfo> md5sum /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> Elfo: das kann nicht hinhauen, denn das scheckt den gesamten datenträger, während das ISO sicherlich kleiner als der datenträger ist
<Elfo> das ist richtig
<Elfo> wie gehts richtig?
<tomreyn> du müsstest nur die menge bytes vom datenträher (z.b. wieder mit dd) lesen die auch das iso groß ist, und darüber die prüfsumme bilden
<tomreyn> kein tolles deutsch aber ich hoffe es war verständlich
<Elfo> wüsste nur nicht wie ich das mache
<tomreyn> ls -l blahfasel.iso      gibt dir die dateigröße
<Elfo> und wie steuer ich das bei md5sum?
<tomreyn> die kannst du dann mit der option bs= an dd übergeben
<tomreyn> und die ausgabe von dd in then prüfsummengenerator (z.b. sha256sum) pipen
<Elfo> das sagt dann aber nicht was auf dem stick ist
<tomreyn> äh das war jetzt auch nicht ganz richtiog. bs gibt an wie viele bytes auf einmal durch dd gelesen werden sollen.
<Elfo> und ich dd dann den stick in die pipe
<Elfo> ?
<tomreyn> guck mal hier https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/232974/hdd-image-file-checksum-does-not-match-with-device-checksum
<le_bot> Title: dd - HDD image file checksum does not match with device checksum - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<tomreyn> ich würd's nach der zweiten antwort machen, aber cmp (erste antwort) sollte auch gehen
<tomreyn> und das gleiche nochmal in grün https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/214488/how-one-can-re-read-image-with-dd-so-it-will-match-one-you-just-wrote
<le_bot> Title: files - How one can re-read image with dd so it will match one you just wrote? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<tomreyn> ich bin mal afk, viel erfolg
<Elfo> cmp: ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdb differ: byte 784436, line 942
<tomreyn> tja, billiger storage ist billiger storage :-/
<Elfo> wenn er wenigstens billig gewesen wäre
<Elfo> aber mal weiter gefragt: wenn dd in Ausgabe 2589+1 ausgiebt .. was muss ich da bei count eintragen wenn ich das teste?
<Elfo> 2590? oder 2589?
<Elfo> Ich verstehe dass das die Anzahl der Blöcke ist .. aber warum "+1"?
<Elfo> also bs Blocksize und count anzahl der Blöcke
<tomreyn> gute frage, das +1 kann ich dir auch nicht erklären, findet sich weder in der man page noch im coreutils info doc. ich *tippe* drauf dass das ein block ist der gelesen aber noch nicht ausgegeben wurde
<tomreyn> wenn du jetzt einzelne blöcke vergleichen willst dann nimm am besten skip= dazu sonst musst du jedes mal viel zeugt lesen von dem eh klar ist dass es gleich ist
<Elfo> ich meine bei dem dd if=dev/sdb bs=1M count=2589 | md5sum
<Elfo> bei dem dd if=iso of=dev bs=1M usw. kam input 2589+1 und output 2589+1 als ausgabe
<Elfo> also records in und records aus
<Elfo> in dem Beispiel auf der Seite stand da +0 hinter der Blockzahl
<Elfo> out nicht aus
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-01
<tomreyn> meine theorie zu dem "+1" habe ich ja schon erklärt. ich denke der falsch beschriebene block ist 2589
<Elfo> warum kann man eigentlich nicht von einem Flashspeicher-Slot booten?
<tomreyn> die meisten mainboard-firmwares können von über usb angeschlossenen flashspeicher booten
<Elfo_> ja - der Kartenslot meines X220 aber leider nicht
<tomreyn> ah, ein sd-kartenslot. das klappt meistens nicht.
<p01nt3r> hallo. in ubuntu-mate 20.04 kann ich mpv nicht als standard video player einstellen über "bevorzugte anwendungen", geht nur über das kontextmenü und "merken". hat noch wer das problem (gehabt)?
<yosamite9999> Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine frische ubuntu-server 20.04 Installation die als Xen Dom0 läuft. Alles funktioniert wie gewohnt bis auf die Tatsache, das eine DomU, die explizit zugewiesene PCI Karte nach einem Reboot der entsprechenden DomU NICHT mehr zur Verfügung steht. Nur ein Shutdown der DomU mit anschließendem Neustart verhinder dies. Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<Elfo> Moin, wie pickt man einen einzelnen Ordner aus einem Backup - mit dem Ubuntu Backup tool erstellt - heraus
<Elfo> ?
<Elfo> kann man immer nur das komplette Backup restoren? - Oder kann man das wahlweise in einen ausgewählten Ordner machen?
<Elfo> ok, ich restore in einen extra folder
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-02
<maredebianum> N'abend, hat jemand für NVIDIA Karten eine Lösung für die Lüftungssteuerung? Da scheint es (für eine  keine GeForce RTX 2080 Ti) keine Lösung zu geben außer manuell mit nvidia-settings, was erstmal Xorg braucht und daher nicht headless geht. https://github.com/nan0s7/nfancurve geht auch über das nvidia-settings und geht entsprechend nicht ohne gestartetes Desktop Environment. Mit der aktuellen Lüftersteuerung (nvidia
<maredebianum> default) ist die Temperatur >> 75° was nicht nötig wäre, wenn man dem Lüfter etwas mehr Drehzahl lässt.
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - nan0s7/nfancurve: A small and lightweight POSIX script for using a custom fan curve in Linux for those with an Nvidia GPU. (at github.com)
<maredebianum> Ich verstehe ja, dass die Hersteller gerne neue Karten verkaufen, wenn die alten abgeraucht sind, aber ist das alternativlos?
<maredebianum> Die Karte ist vor allem für CUDA da, daher meist ohne GUI und eher via x2go sessions grafisch.
<wello_horld> what is the ubuntu desktop environment
<k1l_> the standard is a gnome-shell. and this is the german support channel
<wello_horld> sorry i'm looking for ubuntu DE
<wello_horld> hitler was pretty cool though
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-03
<Domee> hi
<Elfo> gibt es eigentlich bei Ubuntu etwas ähnliches wie pkg audit bei FreeBSD - ein automatischer Abruf aller bekannten Sicherheitslücken CSV oder wie die heißen, aber nur für die tatsächlich installierte Software? Oder muss man sowas immer einzeln googlen?
<tomreyn> debian hat dafür debsecan, aber das funktioniert bei ubuntu mangels gepflegter datenbank nicht.
